# The Meme Box



## Costello (Feb 26, 2019)

In this thread, post video game meme pictures (announcement thread here).
If they are good enough they will be featured in the Meme Box on the home page!

The rules:
- each post must contain only one image, other images will be ignored
- the image *must be uploaded as attachment *(or pasted into the post, which automatically generates an attachment) *HOTLINKING IS NOT ALLOWED/WILL NOT WORK*
- only post pictures if they are funny and/or relevant to video games
- do not post pictures that have nothing to do with video games. You may receive a warn if you do so.
- posts submitted by the staff, or member-submitted posts which get 5 likes or more, will be featured on the home page automatically.
- you are *allowed* to discuss and react to memes even if your post doesn't contain images

From the meme box on the home page, you can 'like' memes by clicking on them (on desktop) or tapping on them (on mobile).
Or simply 'like' the posts in this forum thread right here to boost user-posted memes and give them a chance to hit the front page.
Have fun!


----------



## Costello (Feb 26, 2019)

This was the last one! Now go do something else.


----------



## Costello (Feb 26, 2019)

OH NO, LUIGI!






WHAT HAVE YOU DONETH


----------



## Costello (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Costello (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Costello (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Costello (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Costello (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Costello (Feb 26, 2019)

fat

yoshi


----------



## Costello (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Costello (Feb 26, 2019)

dafuq is this


----------



## Costello (Feb 26, 2019)

so true


----------



## Costello (Feb 26, 2019)

every single time


----------



## Costello (Feb 26, 2019)

best game ever


----------



## Costello (Feb 26, 2019)

COSPLAY! Mario's been doing it since 1988. This is actually my favorite Mario game. Would you believe it? Super Mario Bros 3 FTW!!


----------



## Issac (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Costello (Feb 27, 2019)

FARORAF


----------



## Chary (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Costello (Feb 27, 2019)

Don't hold your breath


----------



## Costello (Feb 27, 2019)

Story of my life


----------



## Costello (Feb 27, 2019)

In every damn game


----------



## Costello (Feb 27, 2019)

Doug Bowser the new CEO of Nintendo of America - actual picture.


----------



## Costello (Feb 27, 2019)

I saved but it didn't work


----------



## Chary (Feb 27, 2019)

Good job, Corvo...


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Chary (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Xandrid (Feb 27, 2019)

Talk no Jutsu
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chary (Feb 27, 2019)

The only Battle Royale you need


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 27, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 159050
> The only Battle Royale you need


smh my head stealing memes


----------



## Xandrid (Feb 27, 2019)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG854 (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Chary (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 27, 2019)

Most dank meme of 2019.


----------



## Xandrid (Feb 27, 2019)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Costello (Feb 27, 2019)

lots of posts being made but don't forget to like each others memes or else they wont ever reach the front page
(5 likes, the bar is set pretty high for the beginnings)


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 27, 2019)

Most tame meme of 2019.


----------



## orangy57 (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Xandrid (Feb 27, 2019)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2019)

Xandrid said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I hate when it happens.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2019)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> View attachment 159063


I knew memes from 2008 isn't exagerated, but dial up era? damn


----------



## Xzi (Feb 27, 2019)

Is OC allowed in here?  

Gaming in 2018 was like:


----------



## Costello (Feb 27, 2019)

Orangy57 said:


> View attachment 159061


congratulations, first user submitted post to ever reach the front page !
you are the very first Meme Overlord


----------



## Xandrid (Feb 27, 2019)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Willgheminass (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## itsjch (Feb 27, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 27, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> smh my head stealing memes


WTF do you think this thread is for me? It's all for the stealing, hehehe


----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 27, 2019)

Costello said:


> you are the very first Meme Overlord


----------



## SG854 (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 27, 2019)

itsjch said:


> View attachment 159072


you showing this to me is why it is an emote in reiswitched
it is all you, my dude


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2019)

I died at Adam Sandler as Don Flamenco


----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## itsjch (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Beerus (Feb 27, 2019)

gen 8


----------



## Costello (Feb 27, 2019)

SG854 said:


>



thats hotlinked so it wont hit the front page... what a wasted opportunity


----------



## Flopglop (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Costello (Feb 27, 2019)

Thank you EA


----------



## itsjch (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Prans (Feb 27, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## T-hug (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Costello (Feb 27, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 159100


what video game is this from


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2019)

Costello said:


> what video game is this from


Splatoon, it was a reaction taken during one of the Splatfests


----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 27, 2019)

Costello said:


> what video game is this from





goddamn this took a lot of work to get it to post correctly


----------



## lordelan (Feb 27, 2019)

Never gets old:


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## HaloEffect17 (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## dragon12 (Feb 27, 2019)

Aaaannnd stages hazards.


----------



## MockyLock (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## BORTZ (Feb 27, 2019)

Costello said:


> - only post pictures if they are funny and/or relevant to video games
> - do not post pictures that have nothing to do with video games. You may receive a warn if you do so.





Spoiler: What are you going to do? Warn me?









jk, here's an on topic post


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 27, 2019)

SG854 said:


> -snip-


Why are they both Metapods? All Metapods learn is harden. That would mean they... are both... oh. OH. OOOHHH.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 27, 2019)

I think the entire stand is part of the costume lo
l


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## BORTZ (Feb 27, 2019)

Kinda relevant I think.


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 27, 2019)

Costello said:


> what video game is this from





Lilith Valentine said:


> Splatoon, it was a reaction taken during one of the Splatfests


Based on the transpearency I see on Marie there I am actually positive that is is from one of the NicoNico live concerts they have done for them before. It's a projection similar to how they handle stage presentstions of Vocaloids.


----------



## Yan3 (Feb 27, 2019)

Dumb tho


----------



## Prans (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Feb 27, 2019)

Always liked this one.


----------



## Prans (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 27, 2019)

Google with Article 13 passed (2019, colorized)


----------



## hiroakihsu (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## CoolStarDood (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## SG854 (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Prans (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Xandrid (Feb 27, 2019)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 27, 2019)

Prans said:


> View attachment 159150​


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 27, 2019)

Edit: fixed


----------



## SG854 (Feb 27, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


>


This thread is for Video Games not Anime


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 27, 2019)

SG854 said:


> This thread is for Video Games not Anime



Shit. Sorry I just woke up   I'll fix that.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 27, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


>





it's an anime, but it's a response
████████▀▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▀████████
██████▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀██████ 
█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████ 
████░░░░░▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░░░░░░░░▄▄▄▄▄▄░░░░░████ 
████░░▄██████████░░░░░░██▀░░░▀██▄░░████ 
████░░███████████░░░░░░█▄░░▀░░▄██░░████ 
█████░░▀▀███████░░░██░░░██▄▄▄█▀▀░░█████ 
██████░░░░░░▄▄▀░░░████░░░▀▄▄░░░░░██████ 
█████░░░░░█▄░░░░░░▀▀▀▀░░░░░░░█▄░░░█████ 
█████░░░▀▀█░█▀▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▀██▀▀░░█████ 
██████░░░░░▀█▄░░█░░█░░░█░░█▄▀░░░░██▀▀▀▀ 
▀░░░▀██▄░░░░░░▀▀█▄▄█▄▄▄█▄▀▀░░░░▄█▀░░░▄▄ 
▄▄▄░░░▀▀██▄▄▄▄░░░░░░░░░░░░▄▄▄███░░░▄██▄ 
██████▄▄░░▀█████▀█████▀██████▀▀░░▄█████ 
██████████▄░░▀▀█▄░░░░░▄██▀▀▀░▄▄▄███▀▄██ 
███████████░██░▄██▄▄▄▄█▄░▄░████████░███
there. a video game.


----------



## supergamer368 (Feb 27, 2019)

The next Nintendo Direct has been LEAKED


----------



## Nigger (Feb 27, 2019)

This thread is just an insite into how many uncultured boomers run this website

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 27, 2019)

New Pokémon games coming


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 27, 2019)

Thought I'd contribute to the meming. #GROOKEY #GROOKEYGANG #PokemonSwordandShield pic.twitter.com/VqDItxqRCt— Joe Stratton (@JoeForLong_) February 27, 2019


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


>


God dammit, I was about to post it


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 27, 2019)

BORTZ said:


> Spoiler: What are you going to do? Warn me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The stabbing one is in the meme box now lol


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 27, 2019)

n**** said:


> insite


Insight....
who let this nooni make a post?



n**** said:


> uncultured boomers run this website


Costello is the besto...two of the others can eat a diaper


----------



## T-hug (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Chary (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 27, 2019)

@Chary 

WTF you thinking, girl?
Thats's the truth.


----------



## Chary (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Xandrid (Feb 27, 2019)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 27, 2019)

n**** said:


> This thread is just an insite into how many uncultured boomers run this website
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


You can't assert dominance over me with a mere a pose. I retaliate with the most powerful attack of all. The T pose. fite me


----------



## Xandrid (Feb 27, 2019)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## supergamer368 (Feb 27, 2019)

REGGY LEAVES NINTENDO AND ANNOUNCES NINTENDO 2

EDIT: Huh, didn’t know double post-merging still applied here.


----------



## hiroakihsu (Feb 27, 2019)

Costello said:


> View attachment 159045
> 
> I saved but it didn't work



So true...(At least for me anyways)


----------



## supergamer368 (Feb 27, 2019)

We’re gettin it built


----------



## Yan3 (Feb 27, 2019)

SG854 said:


> This thread is for Video Games not Anime


No it is for memes, not necessarily game memes
If we see the rule it stays :
- only post pictures if they are funny and/or relevant to video games
OR relevant to video games so it can just be funny but not relevant to video games


----------



## hiroakihsu (Feb 27, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> View attachment 159117



Nice Trick...


----------



## SG854 (Feb 27, 2019)

Yan3 said:


> No it is for memes, not necessarily game memes
> If we see the rule it stays :
> - only post pictures if they are funny and/or relevant to video games
> OR relevant to video games so it can just be funny but not relevant to video games


You made up the last part. It’s nowhere in the OP.



> only post pictures if they are funny and/or relevant to video games
> - do not post pictures that have nothing to do with video games. You may receive a warn if you do so


----------



## Xandrid (Feb 27, 2019)

Yan3 said:


> No it is for memes, not necessarily game memes
> If we see the rule it stays :
> - only post pictures if they are funny and/or relevant to video games
> OR relevant to video games so it can just be funny but not relevant to video games


I thought it was just video games, glad it's not

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG854 (Feb 27, 2019)

Xandrid said:


> I thought it was just video games, glad it's not
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


It doesn’t make sense that last sentence. How can something be relevant but not relevant to video games at the same time?

He didn’t think that sentence through.


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 27, 2019)

hiroakihsu said:


> Nice Trick...


I still don't get it.


----------



## Yan3 (Feb 27, 2019)

SG854 said:


> You made up the last part. It’s nowhere in the OP.


No I was just emphasizing on the fact that there was an “or” in and/or in the said rule so it doesn’t need to be video game memes use your brain dude


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 27, 2019)

SG854 said:


> You made up the last part. It’s nowhere in the OP.


he was bringing emphasis to a ceartin part the "and/or relevant to gaming" is indeed in the op.


----------



## Yan3 (Feb 27, 2019)

SG854 said:


> It doesn’t make sense that last sentence. How can something be relevant but not relevant to video games at the same time?
> 
> He didn’t think that sentence through.


It can be relevant because it is a meme but not relevant to video games because it is not about video games


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 27, 2019)

Yan3 said:


> No I was just emphasizing on the fact that there was an “or” in and/or in the said rule so it doesn’t need to be video game memes use your brain dude


shit, I was sniped


----------



## SG854 (Feb 27, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> he was bringing emphasis to a ceartin part the "and/or relevant to gaming" is indeed in the op.


Yes, like an Anime that’s based off a Video Game. 

But look at the OP with the sentence underneath that.


- do not post pictures that have nothing to do with video games. You may receive a warn if you do so


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 27, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Yes, like an Anime that’s based off a Video Game.
> 
> But look at the OP with the sentence underneath that.
> 
> ...


I would say Pokémon as an entire entity is known to be tied around the game, not the anime. As in people think of the anime as a companion to the game instead of the other way around.


----------



## Yan3 (Feb 27, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Yes, like an Anime that’s based off a Video Game.
> 
> But look at the OP with the sentence underneath that.
> 
> ...


Your right, that’s on me.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 28, 2019)

Yan3 said:


> It can be relevant because it is a meme but not relevant to video games because it is not about video games


This is not what you typed. You mentioned Video Games twice.

Your Quote
“OR relevant to video games so it can just be funny but not relevant to video games”

And even if you were implying relevant to meme’s, I have never seen an and/or used that way. It’ll be pointless to even mention and focus solely on VIDEO GAMES in that sentence but then just say right after, “you’re free post any meme on any subject.” Then what’s the point of emphasizing VIDEO GAMES at all?




Yan3 said:


> Your right, that’s on me.


Well now you know.


----------



## x65943 (Feb 28, 2019)

Now where does Mojo Jojo factor into all of this?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 28, 2019)

Costello said:


> In this thread, post video game meme pictures (announcement thread here).
> If they are good enough they will be featured in the Meme Box on the home page!
> 
> The rules:
> ...


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2019)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 159207
> Now where does Mojo Jojo factor into all of this?


GOD DAMMIT I was going to post the same thing


----------



## Yan3 (Feb 28, 2019)

SG854 said:


> This is not what you typed. You mentioned Video Games twice.
> 
> Your Quote
> “OR relevant to video games so it can just be funny but not relevant to video games”
> ...


For me, it was the meme box, just an infinite stream of memes, just to laf, not stuck to a certain subject, but anyway, I regret to be so constrained to a so small subject.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 28, 2019)

Yan3 said:


> For me, it was the meme box, just an infinite stream of memes, just to laf, not stuck to a certain subject, but anyway, I regret to be so constrained to a so small subject.


Since this is a gaming site, they probably just want to constrain it to a small subject. It’s too limited that way but, eh.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## supergamer368 (Feb 28, 2019)

This was a good idea


----------



## Yan3 (Feb 28, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Since this is a gaming site, they probably just want to constrain it to a small subject. It’s too limited that way but, eh.


Yeah, unfortunate, when I wanna see memes I don’t just look at gaming memes, the name should be “ the gaming meme box “


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## SG854 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## aykay55 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## hiroakihsu (Feb 28, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> I still don't get it.



It says "Mario" even though it looks like it's Luigi playing...I guess the game glitched out?


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 28, 2019)

hiroakihsu said:


> It says "Mario" even though it looks like it's Luigi playing...I guess the game glitched out?


Ik you can get the opposite with fire flower


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## samedifference (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Prans (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Creatable (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## hiroakihsu (Feb 28, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 159220



Ah yes...The occasional Magikarp'n Chips...


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## BORTZ (Feb 28, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 159239


Exercise, eating right, sleep, and maybe counseling. That would just be a start.


----------



## Minox (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## dragon12 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 28, 2019)

when there's a goddamn discussion going on in meme land


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 28, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


>







Minox said:


> View attachment 159242


Would you still be talking after a shotgun blast to the face?  


Darth Meteos said:


> View attachment 159155
> it's an anime, but it's a response
> ████████▀▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▀████████
> ██████▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀██████
> ...


You've earned a like, that actually made me chuckle. 
What the hell anime is that?


----------



## Prans (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 28, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> What the hell anime is that?


It's Assassination Classroom. It's the best anime I've seen in a long time. Go watch it.
.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Feb 28, 2019)

Original source


----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Flopglop (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 28, 2019)

the classic


----------



## Owenge (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Xandrid (Feb 28, 2019)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seriel (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## hiroakihsu (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Prans (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Costello (Feb 28, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


>


your meme isn't posted as attachment so it wont hit the front page


----------



## Xzi (Mar 1, 2019)

Shamelessly stole two images to make this single one, at least I left the signature on the bottom one though.


----------



## Captain_N (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Costello (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Paolosworld (Mar 1, 2019)

Edit: this post wasn’t game related, so I got rid of it.
Sorry about that


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Costello (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## drenal (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## AdenTheThird (Mar 1, 2019)

Costello said:


> your meme isn't posted as attachment so it wont hit the front page


Whoops. Sorry about that. Will this work?


----------



## Darth Meteos (Mar 1, 2019)

drenal said:


> View attachment 159395


does he become soggy over time?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 1, 2019)

drenal said:


> View attachment 159395


have you guys seen this


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 1, 2019)

Steam Greenlight Memes

(if this one is too much, let me know, I can remove it)


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 1, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Steam Greenlight Memes
> 
> (if this one is too much, let me know, I can remove it)


I never bough oversexualised games
are they that good?
The most sexualised games I've played are Tomb Raider lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 1, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> I never bough oversexualised games
> are they that good?
> The most sexualised games I've played are Tomb Raider lol



It's  jab on the waifu/anime games on Steam


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 1, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> It's  jab on the waifu/anime games on Steam


what do you mean?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 1, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> what do you mean?



IDK. I was trying be funny at poking fun at most greenlight games on Steam, esp. the anime ones. If it has tits, people will buy it no matter how crap it is.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 1, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> IDK. I was trying be funny at poking fun at most greenlight games on Steam, esp. the anime ones. If it has tits, people will buy it no matter how crap it is.


oh i see
but... are they good fap stuff?
NVM, don't answer, I don't think it's the right place for such conversation


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 1, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> oh i see
> but... are they good fap stuff?
> NVM, don't answer, I don't think it's the right place for such conversation



I wouldn't know, all those anime/storybook games are boring as hell


----------



## Prans (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## drenal (Mar 2, 2019)

This has probably already been posted but I'm not sifting through 10 pages of memes.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 2, 2019)

drenal said:


> View attachment 159417
> This has probably already been posted but I'm not sifting through 10 pages of memes.


Third post on page 8.


----------



## drenal (Mar 2, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Third post on page 8.


Damn guess I was right huh

Another image because why not


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 2, 2019)

That is pretty awesome. Didn't know where else to post it except here.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2019)

the big chungus rulez


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 2, 2019)

For those who don't get it: Source


----------



## Costello (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Costello (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Costello (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Costello (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Costello (Mar 2, 2019)

Rate my new gaming PC


----------



## Costello (Mar 2, 2019)

The real master race


----------



## Paolosworld (Mar 2, 2019)

I made this in Microsoft paint, sue me.


----------



## Prans (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Mar 2, 2019)

I'll just dump some stuff here, don't mind me... just most of the ones I got may be seen as "suggestive" or similar to say the least (will keep it tame but I know this will get modded most likely)


Spoiler: SFW but yeah, feel the warning/moderation incoming lol




















 





And some for whoever wants plain old kiddy memes



















PS: Apologies for overdoing it, just felt like dumping everything here, doubt I'll post any more for a while...


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2019)

Cursed.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## hiroakihsu (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2019)

The final boss in the game.


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 3, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> The final boss in the game.
> 
> View attachment 159586
> 
> ...


half the res? looks like there is no res.... https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachme...2802853889/Screenshot_2019-03-02-22-34-26.png


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> half the res? looks like there is no res.... https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachme...2802853889/Screenshot_2019-03-02-22-34-26.png


oh nice, it broke
Let me reupload it

[edit] still lower resolution, wtf


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


>


related


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Costello (Mar 3, 2019)

Dock


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## pasc (Mar 3, 2019)

These are like boredpanda posts, only with more videogames xD

The number of "xxxx, no xxxx, perfect" memes here are staggering...




the_randomizer said:


> RPG Maker bla



There is actually a really good RPG Maker gamer for german speaking folks for RPGMaker (around 16 years old by now, still cool game)


----------



## Costello (Mar 3, 2019)

people dont browse the thread enough so user submitted memes dont get enough likes to hit the front page
maybe set the limit to 3 likes instead of 5 ?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 3, 2019)

Costello said:


> people dont browse the thread enough so user submitted memes dont get enough likes to hit the front page
> maybe set the limit to 3 likes instead of 5 ?


I thought maybe 5 was too easy, but it's looking like 3 might be the magic number now.


----------



## jimmyj (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Prans (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## drenal (Mar 3, 2019)

This was probably also uploaded before but again I'm not willing to sift through pages of memes. 




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## ThoD (Mar 3, 2019)

drenal said:


> This was probably also uploaded before but again I'm not willing to sift through pages of memes.
> View attachment 159622


Nah, wasn't posted, nice one, although most people won't get it


----------



## drenal (Mar 3, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Nah, wasn't posted, nice one, although most people won't get it


I showed it to my friend yesterday and he didn't get it. I thought more people would understand it so


----------



## ThoD (Mar 3, 2019)

drenal said:


> I showed it to my friend yesterday and he didn't get it. I thought more people would understand it so


Old joke from a long since forgotten masterpiece, sad really.

Back on topic now...


----------



## drenal (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Darth Meteos (Mar 3, 2019)

fuck the costume unlocking system


----------



## bananapi761 (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## drenal (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Costello (Mar 4, 2019)

Costello said:


> people dont browse the thread enough so user submitted memes dont get enough likes to hit the front page
> maybe set the limit to 3 likes instead of 5 ?


alright the limit is now 3 likes. More memes on the portal!


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 4, 2019)

When something epic happens


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 4, 2019)

WiiU said:


> View attachment 159596


Wait a sec, I haven't posted here in awhi...l...eeee.....wait a dam sec, it's you again -.-


----------



## Flopglop (Mar 4, 2019)

Rate my setup


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## jimmyj (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## jimmyj (Mar 4, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 159746


it needs to be gaming related I think


----------



## Prans (Mar 4, 2019)

*Number Plate of Times*​


----------



## TSP184 (Mar 4, 2019)

he comin for ya ass


----------



## Costello (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 4, 2019)

TSP184 said:


> he comin for ya ass


----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2019)

Le maymaybawx. 

This is gaming related so here goes:


----------



## AdenTheThird (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Mar 4, 2019)

Veho said:


> Le maymaybawx.
> 
> This is gaming related so here goes:


Let's be honest, arcade games were made incredibly hard-to-beat to get you to use more money since you needed more credits every time you lost, but just not TOO hard so you wouldn't stop playing altogether. Funny how we went from hard to beat where you paid for extra chances and improved through trial and error to easy enough for 6 year olds to play yet pay to make it even easier... At least arcade games were FUN and you paid to enjoy them more and more rather than pay to make a boring and crappy game "acceptable" Also, their "pick and play" nature is something people still want, not everyone can put 100+ hours in a game, reason people like those oldies, even if 99% of them are biased

PS: I know it's a meme thread but yeah, never mind me


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 5, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 159737


That thing is from your land
Right, @AmandaRose ?


----------



## Costello (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## jahrs (Mar 5, 2019)

This thread makes me unusually happy cause some of these are pretty funny. id put one up but my phones pretty dumb and my PCs having a heart attack cause i overloaded minecraft with a bunch of mods. Anyways thanks for the entertainment


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## RedBlueGreen (Mar 5, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 159597


What does any of that even mean?


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Darth Meteos (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Costello (Mar 5, 2019)

Rate my rig


----------



## drenal (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Prans (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Flopglop (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## jimmyj (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## AdenTheThird (Mar 5, 2019)

wtf lol


----------



## zxr750j (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 5, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 159937


Just so you know, I fully support this


----------



## Durelle (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## jimmyj (Mar 6, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> wtf lolView attachment 159999


I was gonna post that today lmao


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 6, 2019)

Can't wait for the new Yoshi game


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 6, 2019)

Edit: whoops not game related I forgot


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 6, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 160051


It's not the first image of that character speaking weirdly i see
Where does the fact she speaks like that comes from?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 6, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> It's not the first image of that character speaking weirdly i see
> Where does the fact she speaks like that comes from?


Scotland.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 6, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Scotland.


oh i see, it's just a racist meme?


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## jimmyj (Mar 6, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 160051


this is 100% true


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 6, 2019)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 160101


Conquest? I though it was Pestilence, no?


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 6, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Conquest? I though it was Pestilence, no?


People take... liberties.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 6, 2019)

BORTZ said:


> People take... liberties.


Well, I took it from Supernatural
and usually, Supernatural is very trustable about what they say about bible, apocalyps and such
But also, sometime, they use some other interpretation of the bible
For exemple, in Supernatural, Lucifer is a fallen archangel


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 6, 2019)

Ah yes, my favorite Eeveelution


----------



## Prans (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## AdenTheThird (Mar 6, 2019)

Let's be honest.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 6, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> View attachment 160114 Let's be honest.


Waluigi is a npc in SSBUlt
You know, those character you can summon...


----------



## AdenTheThird (Mar 6, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Waluigi is a npc in SSBUlt
> You know, those character you can summon...


It's CALLED an ASSIST trophy. I mean as a character, which has been an Internet boom for quite a while now.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 6, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> It's CALLED an ASSIST trophy. I mean as a character, which has been an Internet boom for quite a while now.


i know
dont worry
i know...


----------



## AdenTheThird (Mar 6, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> i know
> dont worry
> i know...


C'mon, Nocto. I worry. It's what I do.


----------



## DeoNaught (Mar 6, 2019)

Eggcelent meme


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## x65943 (Mar 6, 2019)

Improvise. Adapt. Overcome.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## jimmyj (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Kamiyama (Mar 7, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 160193



This was EXACTLY what I was thinking in this morning. Thank you.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 7, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Improvise. Adapt. Overcome.
> View attachment 160119


"Fuck the police"


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 7, 2019)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 160219


GAY FURRY PORN LOL


----------



## bjaxx87 (Mar 7, 2019)

Credits


----------



## Prans (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Darth Meteos (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Paolosworld (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Prans (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Mar 8, 2019)

im sorry
please dont hit me


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 8, 2019)

@Costello didn’t tell us about this


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 8, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 160381


Thanks, I hate it


----------



## Prans (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## oofio (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## T-hug (Mar 9, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Shamelessly stole two images to make this single one, at least I left the signature on the bottom one though.


Brilliant!


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 9, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 160381


 Zap to the extreme!


----------



## Chary (Mar 10, 2019)

Boos be like


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Mar 10, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 160456
> Boos be like


Old and outdated meme


----------



## Chary (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 10, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> Old and outdated meme


Honestly better than the content you post


----------



## Chary (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Costello (Mar 10, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Your memes are hotlinked that's not allowed man... just copy and paste them to have them added as attachments


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Chary (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Darth Meteos (Mar 10, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> Old and outdated meme


this place is full of normie memes, dude
just pretend it's 2010 and enjoy the blasts from the past


----------



## Chary (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Mythical (Mar 10, 2019)

Prans said:


> View attachment 160354​


love me some bold font


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 11, 2019)

You’ll only see it here, folks!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 11, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> View attachment 160530 You’ll only see it here, folks!


These color could also apply to teletubies


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 11, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> These color could also apply to teletubies


New picture coming up!
(What did you do Nocto?)


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Prans (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 11, 2019)

This is gonna get old... eventually


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 11, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> View attachment 160560 This is gonna get old... eventually


Nah... never...


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2019)

Mario and SMG4 were fighting for that eggman football. that makes me want it for my birthday


----------



## Prans (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## bjaxx87 (Mar 12, 2019)

Credits


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## dragon12 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Ethan34 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Aww man, I already posted this one here


----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Aww man, I already posted this one here


I'm sorry


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 12, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 160652


----------



## Costello (Mar 13, 2019)

Veho said:


>


again, please don't hotlink images  you have to attach them properly to posts


----------



## Chary (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 160680


Honestly I've never been into XBOX nor the series, but having a PC and Steam release certainly would make me tempted to try them.


----------



## Chary (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 160681


Back in my day, we could skip Brock using a simple trick hehe


----------



## ThoD (Mar 13, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Back in my day, we could skip Brock using a simple trick hehe


Back in my day we'd just catch that Gengar in Viridian Forest and sweep the game


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Back in my day we'd just catch that Gengar in Viridian Forest and sweep the game


Back in my day we corrupted the save in Red's room and warped straight to the hall of fame


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 13, 2019)

For some reason my browser fucked up and posted this one in the HiyaCFW Discussion thread
Whatever


----------



## AdenTheThird (Mar 13, 2019)

Can anyone else relate?


----------



## Veho (Mar 13, 2019)

Costello said:


> again, please don't hotlink images  you have to attach them properly to posts


I can't be arsed. I will do that when the forum allows direct rehosting from other sites. Saving to my computer and then attaching it here and then deleting it from my computer is too much hassle for me. I'm extremely lazy.  

Of course it's possible the option already exists and I 'm too dumb to find it. It's been known to happen.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 13, 2019)

Veho said:


> I can't be arsed. I will do that when the forum allows direct rehosting from other sites. Saving to my computer and then attaching it here and then deleting it from my computer is too much hassle for me. I'm extremely lazy.
> 
> Of course it's possible the option already exists and I 'm too dumb to find it. It's been known to happen.


I'm pretty sure you can just right click and copy image, and then paste it to upload it


----------



## Veho (Mar 13, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> I'm pretty sure you can just right click and copy image, and then paste it to upload it



Okay, I did some digging around, it looks like this only works when you have the rich text editor enabled, and I disabled that ages ago because it was horribly annoying. Looks like we're back in business. Testing: 








EDIT: nope, that just embeds a hotlinked image, doesn't host it here.


----------



## ThoD (Mar 13, 2019)

Veho said:


> Okay, I did some digging around, it looks like this only works when you have the rich text editor enabled, and I disabled that ages ago because it was horribly annoying. Looks like we're back in business. Testing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you can always screenshot with PrintScreen, paste on MS Paint, select the part of the screenshot that's the image, Ctrl+C that, then paste it here without saving on your PC and it will turn into a file that's not hotlinked automatically, although that's a pain


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 13, 2019)

Veho said:


> Okay, I did some digging around, it looks like this only works when you have the rich text editor enabled, and I disabled that ages ago because it was horribly annoying. Looks like we're back in business. Testing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure you didn't copy the image address instead of the actual image?


----------



## Xzi (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Darth Meteos (Mar 14, 2019)

fair and balanced


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 14, 2019)

Xzi said:


>


Funny part is Steam works like a dream on this new laptop of mind but the epic games launcher doesn't even do anything when I double click to open it....which sadly means I can't get to the one platform I have slime rancher on 
well dam


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Chary (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Prans (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## bjaxx87 (Mar 14, 2019)

Credits


----------



## Wombleton (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Ethan34 (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## leon315 (Mar 14, 2019)

bjaxx87 said:


> View attachment 160784
> 
> Credits


i can't get this joke, anyone pls explain it?


----------



## ThoD (Mar 14, 2019)

leon315 said:


> i can't get this joke, anyone pls explain it?


Pikachu quits being a detective when it realizes actual detective work isn't just finding lost items, but rather that it involves a LOT of gruesome things

PS: Got some game-related memes so gonna test how hotlinking will work on them...




























Those will do for now, don't want to make it too long, just trying to lessen the amount of tabs with funny pics I keep open at all times for dumping occasions...


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 14, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Honestly I've never been into XBOX nor the series, but having a PC and Steam release certainly would make me tempted to try them.



No reason get an Xbox now


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 14, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> View attachment 160657


lol this post is on the front page


----------



## leon315 (Mar 14, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 160680


i saw multiple time this guy sitting on chair, who's this man??


----------



## AdenTheThird (Mar 14, 2019)

K.A.P.A.
Kongs Against Pokemon Abuse


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> K.A.P.A.
> Kongs Against Pokemon Abuse
> View attachment 160806


 amazing!
Laughed louder than I should have and my coworkers coworkers are staring strangely at me xD


----------



## AdenTheThird (Mar 14, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> amazing!
> Laughed louder than I should have and my coworkers coworkers are staring strangely at me xD


Right?
I laughed so hard I printed it out, and still laugh every time I see it 
DKs' face though


----------



## jimmyj (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 14, 2019)

jimmyj said:


> View attachment 160822


is that the guy from the first Die Hard movie?


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 14, 2019)

rich text mode and copy pasting images in works like shit


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 15, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


>


Hotlinking images does not work, you are required to attach them to your post


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 15, 2019)

sks316 said:


> Hotlinking images does not work, you are required to attach them to your post


wtf, I enabled rich text mode and clicked copy image and pasted it in
edit: I guess the rich text editor just makes it harder to notice it's just a link -.-

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## leon315 (Mar 15, 2019)

Flopglop said:


> View attachment 159086


i can't understand this meme, anyone explain this pls? thanks


----------



## ThoD (Mar 15, 2019)

leon315 said:


> i can't understand this meme, anyone explain this pls? thanks


Seriously?O.o

Donkey Kong→Konkey Dong
Diddy Kong→Kiddy Dong (get it?)


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 15, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Seriously?O.o
> 
> Donkey Kong→Konkey Dong
> Diddy Kong→Kiddy Dong (get it?)


I googled kiddy dong and still dont get it either
I though maybe hes an infamous irl killer?
But didnt find shit

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WiiU said:


> View attachment 160845


My lil niece runs fast and is sooo cute...
She must have good gpu


----------



## leon315 (Mar 16, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Seriously?O.o
> 
> Donkey Kong→Konkey Dong
> Diddy Kong→Kiddy Dong (get it?)


I knew how to replace letters, it's elementary, Watson. 
for me it sounds like a Chinese name lol
But i still don't understand the joke....


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## RedBlueGreen (Mar 16, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> I googled kiddy dong and still dont get it either
> I though maybe hes an infamous irl killer?
> But didnt find shit
> 
> ...


Rearranging Diddy Kong gets "Kiddy Dong", and dong is slang for penis. Which is why there's the picture of cops breaking down a door. It's a pedophile joke.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 16, 2019)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Rearranging Diddy Kong gets "Kiddy Dong", and dong is slang for penis. Which is why there's the picture of cops breaking down a door. It's a pedophile joke.


everything is a slang for penis for some people


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Mar 16, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> everything is a slang for penis for some people


Dong has been slang for penis for years. Since at least the early 2000's. There's a reason in one episode of Family Guy (5th season or earlier) Quagmire uses the pseudonym Long Rod Von Hugen Dong.


----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## jimmyj (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 17, 2019)

It will happen to youuuuu~


----------



## DryerRaptor4441 (Mar 17, 2019)

made it myself.


----------



## ThoD (Mar 17, 2019)

Fresh from deep web's overboard chan


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 17, 2019)

All aboard the Nintendo Hype Train


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 18, 2019)

sks316 said:


> All aboard the Nintendo Hype Train
> View attachment 161189


This train ain't stoppin till we crash into the mf sun bois!!!


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 18, 2019)

@GhostLatte you got some explaining to do
Edit: the text is screwed up sorry, it’s supposed to say “GhostLatte has a whole game on his van”


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 18, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> View attachment 161198 @GhostLatte you got some explaining to do
> Edit: the text is screwed up sorry, it’s supposed to say “GhostLatte has a whole game on his van”


Love this support.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2019)

have never been on aliexpress before, searched for "controller" this is what i found. it is exactly the opposite to what i bought on target


----------



## ThoD (Mar 18, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> have never been on aliexpress before, searched for "controller" this is what i found. it is exactly the opposite to what i bought on targetView attachment 161271


Hey, I'll take bootleg that works just fine over a controller that costs a fourth of the price of the console it's intended for... Seriously, why do companies charge SO much for a simple controller for their system? Same for the Switch, what happened to controllers only being like 20€?:/


----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 18, 2019)

The guy on the right is from Quake1 BTW.


----------



## ThoD (Mar 19, 2019)

Bringing back some old memes, because why the heck not?

























PS: I think I should stop dumping like this but got SO many thousands of gaming memes I can't help it...


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 19, 2019)

Splatoon 2 in a nutshell


----------



## dragon12 (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## dragon12 (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 19, 2019)

dragon12 said:


> View attachment 161346


And Porky


----------



## MockyLock (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 19, 2019)

MockyLock said:


>


That's not a meme though


----------



## Prans (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2019)

MockyLock said:


>


Why was 3DO that expansive btw?
I knew it was before seeing that image, but didnt know why


----------



## Yan3 (Mar 19, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Hey, I'll take bootleg that works just fine over a controller that costs a fourth of the price of the console it's intended for... Seriously, why do companies charge SO much for a simple controller for their system? Same for the Switch, what happened to controllers only being like 20€?:/


Because it is of better quality, they don’t use cheap plastic and imprecise sticks and weird feeling buttons, and the amount of technology they put in those bad bois damn, did you see the joy cons, f**king HD rumble, a camera, what ?
You can buy cheap copycats but you’ll not get the same quality.


----------



## ThoD (Mar 19, 2019)

Yan3 said:


> Because it is of better quality, they don’t use cheap plastic and imprecise sticks and weird feeling buttons, and the amount of technology they put in those bad bois damn, did you see the joy cons, f**king HD rumble, a camera, what ?
> You can buy cheap copycats but you’ll not get the same quality.


First party controllers used to cost only 20€ here in the PS2 era and electronics manufacturing has gotten a LOT cheaper with more advanced production lines and cheaper and more readily available parts as well, it's not a matter of paying for quality, they just mark up the prices just to make more money, actual price of making a controller never rose above 10-15€ at any point, since producers buy parts in bulk, which is dirt cheap! You can literally go online and buy every single electronic part (resistors, capacitors, board, etc.) in a DS4 for only ~8€ here for example... Bootlegs aren't cheaper because they don't work or they use different parts, they are exactly the same circuit inside only with cheaper materials (~3-4€), that's how they are priced even lower. First party controllers nowadays just cost WAY more than they take to manufacture, which is what I objected to in my post, quality is irrelevant to current price.


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Chary (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Prans (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 21, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 161550


I always start my day with a tablet of Vinblastine.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 21, 2019)

I couldn't help myself, sorry.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 21, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I couldn't help myself, sorry.
> 
> View attachment 161578


so true


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 21, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I couldn't help myself, sorry.
> 
> View attachment 161578


ayy, for the folks that hate the epic games store I guess it's true XD


----------



## bjaxx87 (Mar 21, 2019)

(I... really don't know. I'd like to claim that I prefer playing them but comparing the numbers of played and unplayed games in my collection tells me otherwise. )


----------



## Chary (Mar 21, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I couldn't help myself, sorry.
> 
> View attachment 161578


I didn't understand why you just posted the news image...until I saw it. Brilliant.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 21, 2019)

Chary said:


> I didn't understand why you just posted the news image...until I saw it. Brilliant.


Took me a little while to get it as well.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 21, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Took me a little while to get it as well.


Congratz for your second blue medal


----------



## Superman321 (Mar 21, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 160457


new folder (4) when


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## T-hug (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 23, 2019)

T-hug said:


> View attachment 161735


heya
it's been a while we haven't seen you in EOF


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 23, 2019)

sks316 said:


> View attachment 161772


Funny, but not really accurate.  Nvidia knew about the security flaw.  Still, I can't help but find it hilarious that modern Nintendo portables all get exploited through the use of common office supplies.  First it was the 3DS with magnets, now the Switch with paperclips.  If the trend continues, the next Nintendo console will somehow be exploited with erasers.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 23, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Funny, but not really accurate.  Nvidia knew about the security flaw.  Still, I can't help but find it hilarious that modern Nintendo portables all get exploited through the use of common office supplies.  First it was the 3DS with magnets, now the Switch with paperclips.  If the trend continues, the next Nintendo console will somehow be exploited with erasers.


Maybe you'll be able to stick a pencil in the game card slot and load the Homebrew Launcher on bootup


----------



## Chary (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 24, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Funny, but not really accurate.  Nvidia knew about the security flaw.  Still, I can't help but find it hilarious that modern Nintendo portables all get exploited through the use of common office supplies.  First it was the 3DS with magnets, now the Switch with paperclips.  If the trend continues, the next Nintendo console will somehow be exploited with erasers.


gotta just erase the part of memory that includes the security protocols XD


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2019)

Wii U exploit guide by missingphy


----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2019)

Xzi said:


> First it was the 3DS with magnets, now the Switch with paperclips.


And before that was the DS with the toothpick wrapped in tin foil.


----------



## Chary (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Darth Meteos (Mar 25, 2019)

sks316 said:


> View attachment 161772


oh my god, i actually made this meme midway through last year when the paperclip method first arrived
my meme has become postable
i have peaked



VinsCool said:


> I always start my day with a tablet of Vinblastine.


i sure hope not, it's a chemotherapy medication


----------



## Prans (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 161550


pokemon: accelgor, celebi, illumise, lapras, leavanny, ledian, nidorina, quilava, staravia, and tranquill.
medicine: benicar, celebrex, crestor, domperidone, incivek, januvia, novolog, spiriva, tricor, and vinblastine.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sks316 said:


> View attachment 161772


am i missing something? can my nintendo switch get damaged by a paperclip?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 25, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> am i missing something? can my nintendo switch get damaged by a paperclip?


You can hack it with a paper clip


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 25, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Why was 3DO that expansive btw?
> I knew it was before seeing that image, but didnt know why


It was a play to get people to develop for the console. Games for other systems cost $60 or whatever because of the license fee to put your game on that console. The 3DO effectively offloaded all of that cost off of the devs and onto the consumer. Also this allowed a company like Panasonic, Goldstar (now LG) and Sanyo to buy the rights and make their own 3DO. If you look it up, there are at least 3 different looking 3Do systems in the wild. As you can see, it was a smashing success and we are all playing our 3DO4's and 3DO One's today.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2019)

Darth Meteos said:


> i sure hope not, it's a chemotherapy medication


Of course not.
Look at my username and you will understand.


----------



## Chary (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## dragon12 (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 25, 2019)

When even gaming sites are getting in on reporting on things that aren't real gaming.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 26, 2019)

Gonna leave this here:


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Gonna leave this here:


is autism a legendary?
/s


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 26, 2019)

98otiss said:


> View attachment 162055


I dont get it
I googled 2b and got that cute female girl
It says heaviest object in universe
And her ass isnt big at all
Unless you are talking about the hole
As a way to say shes very fuckable
Because yes she is, unless its a trap

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



98otiss said:


> is autism a legendary?
> /s


Hi, im autist


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 26, 2019)

98otiss said:


> is autism a legendary?
> /s


Autism isn't a bacterial/viral disease, so no, you can't catch it with a Pokeball. Believe me, I've tried.


----------



## ThoD (Mar 26, 2019)

Outdated meme, but we all still do it sometimes, no?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 26, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Outdated meme, but we all still do it sometimes, no?


Lol, my mom and i sometime do that at walmart with movies
Im like, are there movies youd like to get on plex?


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 26, 2019)

Sorry I had to


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 26, 2019)

Darth Meteos said:


> oh my god, i actually made this meme midway through last year when the paperclip method first arrived
> my meme has become postable
> i have peaked


but it's my meme
i made it and posted it to twitter
maybe I should have watermarked it...



Mr. Looigi said:


> View attachment 162060 Sorry I had to


Boo


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 26, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> I dont get it
> I googled 2b and got that cute female girl
> It says heaviest object in universe
> And her ass isnt big at all
> ...


Yee, it's a trap, it's not actually a girl it's a robot XD


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Mar 27, 2019)

Edit because I forgot to have it as attachement


----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 27, 2019)

GO AHEAD!


----------



## ThoD (Mar 27, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> View attachment 162082 GO AHEAD!


I really don't get people who do that to be honest, why do some people think a game that has all animations created to be X frames each will suddenly magically generate more fluid frames by itself just because you raised the framerate? If anything, it will only cause screen tearing, yet they think they somehow get better quality...


----------



## Darth Meteos (Mar 27, 2019)

sks316 said:


> but it's my meme
> i made it and posted it to twitter
> maybe I should have watermarked it...


we seem to have had the same idea independently, but executed it differently
yours is definitely better
sorry for the hotlink, i don't want it part of the meme box, it's old



dragon12 said:


> View attachment 161984


we all know the real reason the guards retired wasn't because of an arrow to the knee, it's because he's
_*D U M M Y  T H I C C*_


----------



## BeniBel (Mar 27, 2019)

It really was


----------



## DeoNaught (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 27, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


>


THE EU HAS BECOME A MISTAKE #Brexit #CROEXIT #DEXIT #HUNGEXIT #ESTEXIT #LITHUEXIT #LATVEXIT


----------



## Chary (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 27, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 162166


Hay now, Tetris 99 is awesome.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 27, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 162166


Nintendo doesn't own Tetris completely though.


----------



## ThoD (Mar 28, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


>





Megadriver94 said:


> THE EU HAS BECOME A MISTAKE #Brexit #CROEXIT #DEXIT #HUNGEXIT #ESTEXIT #LITHUEXIT #LATVEXIT


Gotta say, it was fun at first to rip on that, but it's already gotten annoying to see people still act like it's a bad thing when there are special clauses in the legislation that specifically protect fair use and memes, then people only see these memes and spread misinformation even more, making something actually good look bad...:/


----------



## DeoNaught (Mar 28, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Gotta say, it was fun at first to rip on that, but it's already gotten annoying to see people still act like it's a bad thing when there are special clauses in the legislation that specifically protect fair use and memes, then people only see these memes and spread misinformation even more, making something actually good look bad...:/


Idk man, well it's the first I've seen the meme.
I actually know that it's not as bad as it was going to be, I do know what you mean by the misinformation


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 28, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Gotta say, it was fun at first to rip on that, but it's already gotten annoying to see people still act like it's a bad thing when there are special clauses in the legislation that specifically protect fair use and memes, then people only see these memes and spread misinformation even more, making something actually good look bad...:/


Automated filters that most websites are going to need to put on can't tell the difference between a meme and what's not a meme. Also, memes are a very subjective thing


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2019)

this is why waluigi is not in smash


----------



## gameboy (Mar 28, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 162166



LMFAO, i hope gbatemp isnt plagiarizing any of these memes because a lot of them are wonderful


----------



## dragon12 (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Darth Meteos (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 29, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> View attachment 162177
> this is why waluigi is not in smash


He should have given this letter to Bowsette...
Or Booette...


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 29, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> He should have given this letter to Bowsette...
> Or Booette...


No


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 29, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> No


Says the t-posing Skiddo


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2019)

Sorry I had to create this by myself


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 1, 2019)

Does posting this as a meme count as cheating.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Apr 1, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> Does posting this as a meme count as cheating.
> View attachment 162521


yes. you are doing a bad and you should feel bad about it


----------



## T-hug (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 1, 2019)

A new champion is about to enter the King of Iron Fist Tournament! By popular demand, #TEKKEN 7’s very own Director @Harada_TEKKEN will step into the ring for some epic showdowns. Can you guess who he will side with in the war to settle the Mishima feud?って実機映像やんこれ。。 pic.twitter.com/6RrA35U929— Katsuhiro Harada (@Harada_TEKKEN) April 1, 2019


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2019)

Memes...


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 2, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> Memes...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 2, 2019)

aka: How it feels being Former Staff


----------



## GinOkami428 (Apr 2, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> https://twitter.com/Harada_TEKKEN/status/1112703721086115840


- Soul Calibur 5 did it first. Lol.


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 2, 2019)

Kind of unfortunate how the front page system works for this.
Seems it cycle the posts by based on when they are posted and so say an older post starts to pick up traction and makes it up to the 3 likes to make it to the front page after a few pages of other posts have been posted it will still not make it since it will be too old to show up in the cycle of posts :/


----------



## Costello (Apr 3, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> Kind of unfortunate how the front page system works for this.
> Seems it cycle the posts by based on when they are posted and so say an older post starts to pick up traction and makes it up to the 3 likes to make it to the front page after a few pages of other posts have been posted it will still not make it since it will be too old to show up in the cycle of posts :/


yeah we could do with a bunch of improvements


----------



## ThoD (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## dragon12 (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 4, 2019)

Tee hee
It’s fun, making memes (:


----------



## grey72 (Apr 4, 2019)

Topical


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 4, 2019)

grey72 said:


> View attachment 162797
> Topical


Ya it sucks though then again it's the epic games store that's feeding into that cancer but shelling out that fortnite money to devs.
Also, who the fuck said ouya was relevant?


----------



## Veho (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 4, 2019)

Some of these memes are that bad I think they gave me cancer..... no lie I am actually sat in a cancer ward with a pipe sown into my left lung after having an operation to get a sample and the lung had to be collapsed to do so.


----------



## dragon12 (Apr 5, 2019)

Sent from the swamp.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 5, 2019)

dragon12 said:


> View attachment 162919
> 
> Sent from the swamp.


i see two dots, that's two sentences...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 6, 2019)

R2D2 or RDR2?


----------



## Chary (Apr 6, 2019)

Older Pokémon games really had some weird text options...


----------



## SG854 (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Apr 6, 2019)

Not quite gaming, but close enough


----------



## Chary (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 6, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 162958


Well, I must have a cool mother
She knows pretty much all pokemon,
But only those of first gen...


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Apr 7, 2019)

Veho said:


>





ThoD said:


> View attachment 160306


I see what you did there


----------



## Prans (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## yukivulpes (Apr 7, 2019)

Wonder if anyone here will remember xD


----------



## Flopglop (Apr 7, 2019)

yukivulpes said:


> View attachment 163058
> Wonder if anyone here will remember xD


Wft is macrovision?


----------



## yukivulpes (Apr 7, 2019)

Flopglop said:


> Wft is macrovision?


Something that RGB SCART was able to circumvent IIRC.


----------



## oofio (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## dragon12 (Apr 8, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 162958


Never knew this meme had a variant.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 8, 2019)

dragon12 said:


> Never knew this meme had a variant.



Sure does, here's the original clip the meme was based on


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 8, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 162708


Silly, there aren't any hentai games on Steam. They all have to be censored meaning you get an inferior version of the game (I mean, if you're looking for smut that is, otherwise I guess it's fine?)


----------



## NoNAND (Apr 8, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 160457


that is how cell division works as well lol


----------



## Xzi (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 9, 2019)

WiiU said:


> Sure does, here's the original clip the meme was based on



time to test if video's can make it to the front page o.o


----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 9, 2019)

pic.twitter.com/nCNBfi6hSP— Sonic the Hedgehog (@sonic_hedgehog) April 9, 2019


----------



## PrincessLillie (Apr 10, 2019)

Here's an sks316 Original for ya


----------



## Veho (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2019)

:/


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 10, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> View attachment 163362
> :/


Boomer


----------



## Prans (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Harumyne (Apr 10, 2019)

Stolen


----------



## Prans (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 12, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Gotta say, it was fun at first to rip on that, but it's already gotten annoying to see people still act like it's a bad thing when there are special clauses in the legislation that specifically protect fair use and memes, then people only see these memes and spread misinformation even more, making something actually good look bad...:/


So the DMCA but worse is a good thing?


----------



## Prans (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2019)

Admit it. Our moms did this


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Prans (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## dragon12 (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Costello (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2019)

One of my favorite games but still not better than ocarina


----------



## Veho (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## dragon12 (Apr 17, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Reggieception


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 17, 2019)

Said every Temper ever...


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 17, 2019)

um.....alright then?


----------



## ThoD (Apr 18, 2019)

Some old memes because why not?


----------



## Costello (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 18, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


>


oh no ;.;


----------



## gameboy (Apr 19, 2019)

when Ubisoft tries to give you a free copy of one of the most broken games ever


----------



## Veho (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 19, 2019)

Relatable


----------



## Xzi (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## dragon12 (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## grey72 (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 21, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Kinda nice how where getting links awakenig on the switch too XD. Dam shame it didn't come out on the gb's big 30


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Apr 22, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> Dam shame it didn't come out on the gb's big 30



At least it looks to be coming out the same year


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Xzi (Apr 23, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 164575


It all makes sense now, a witch birthed Kirby.


----------



## ThoD (Apr 24, 2019)

Most "gamers" nowadays:


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 24, 2019)

Trying to build when you don’t know the controls is like


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 24, 2019)

The four things that got me to where I am today


----------



## Costello (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## dragon12 (Apr 24, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 164575


Where is Dark Pit?


----------



## AiP24 (Apr 24, 2019)

this is a meme, right?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## T-hug (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 27, 2019)

T-hug said:


> View attachment 165126


Hold on, are you cheating o.o
no likes and already on the front page, hmm


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Apr 27, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> Hold on, are you cheating o.o
> no likes and already on the front page, hmm


staff get put on instantly


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 28, 2019)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> staff get put on instantly


Hmm, not so sure how I feel about that :/
I feel like they should be held to the same standard other members are :/


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## grey72 (Apr 29, 2019)

Shitposting knows no bounds


----------



## ThoD (Apr 29, 2019)

grey72 said:


> View attachment 165316
> Shitposting knows no bounds


Not really game-related but I approve


----------



## grey72 (Apr 29, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Not really game-related but I approve


I knew I was forgetting something


----------



## Wooaw2005 (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 30, 2019)

LOL GIT GUD SCRUB


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Xzi (Apr 30, 2019)

Remember when the kid in Jumanji turns into a monkey?


----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2019)

Gotta go fast.


----------



## Paolosworld (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2019)

this is a classic meme. it belongs to the main page


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 2, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> it belongs to the main page


No it doesn't


----------



## VinsCool (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> View attachment 165641
> this is a classic meme. it belongs to the main page



It was a stupid questions so it deserved an equally stupid response.


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2019)

Can't remember where I saw this, hopefully not in the Meme Box or the funny pictures thread.


----------



## Veho (May 3, 2019)

WiiU said:


> Can't remember where I saw this, hopefully not in the Meme Box or the funny pictures thread.



Oops: 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/post-here-funny-pictures.104156/page-607#post-8618834


----------



## tabzer (May 3, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (May 3, 2019)

tabzer said:


> View attachment 165763


That's gonna give a lot of people nightmares quite honestly


----------



## Foxi4 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 3, 2019)

So basically cuphead is fan fiction of Yu Yu hakusho. I'm not the only one who thinks so, the way he go around shooting his finger and fighting these monster demons.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2019)

hope this fixes things


----------



## Paolosworld (May 4, 2019)

tabzer said:


> View attachment 165763


I already posted this.


----------



## Costello (May 4, 2019)




----------



## tabzer (May 4, 2019)

Paolosworld said:


> I already posted this.


Sorry?  I didn't see it.  I still don't see it.


----------



## Paolosworld (May 4, 2019)

tabzer said:


> Sorry?  I didn't see it.  I still don't see it.


It's on page 16 @tabzer


----------



## tabzer (May 4, 2019)

Thanks for showing me.  I'm sorry if the repost bothers someone.


----------



## Paolosworld (May 4, 2019)

tabzer said:


> Thanks for showing me.  I'm sorry if the repost bothers someone.


I don’t really mind tbh, nor do I think anybody else does. It’s a pretty good meme anyway.

Still though, some people can get worked up much more than I do, so be careful


----------



## tabzer (May 4, 2019)

Yeah, I've been on this site for a while and I have seen so many shitty pics on the memebox and not this.  Seemed it never got its due.  Maybe I just missed it altogether.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Veho (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Nerdtendo (May 5, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (May 5, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (May 5, 2019)

I miss good old simple games...


----------



## Paolosworld (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Veho (May 6, 2019)

Is Pokeyman Go still a thing?


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Xizix (May 7, 2019)

Costello said:


> dafuq is this
> 
> View attachment 158950


  He uses his hands, not his head.


----------



## Veho (May 7, 2019)

Back then Mario and that other guy were both short and chubby because their sprites were identical, Luigi wasn't taller and thin yet:


----------



## Veho (May 7, 2019)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (May 7, 2019)

Veho said:


>



It's official

The DMG gameboy was literally made out of bricks


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Nerdtendo (May 7, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> View attachment 166260


Is this...?


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 7, 2019)

Nerdtendo said:


> Is this...?


Is this what?


----------



## Nerdtendo (May 7, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> Is this what?


You know...

L
O
S
S


----------



## Veho (May 8, 2019)




----------



## bjaxx87 (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (May 10, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Veho (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (May 11, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2019)

Saw this on a Facebook group


----------



## leon315 (May 12, 2019)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 166040
> I miss good old simple games...


dude, dude, i have very hard time to understand this, anyone explain it pls??


----------



## jt_1258 (May 12, 2019)

leon315 said:


> dude, dude, i have very hard time to understand this, anyone explain it pls??


harvest moon:friends of mineral town/back to nature
you give the person you want to marry an item they like regularly to buildup affection enough to where they marry you. in the case of Ann there "spa-boiled egg" is under her list of loved items. this sort of odd way of gaining someones affection is seen in some other games but the joke is the generally dumb game logic of hand somebody an item and they will want to marry you


----------



## ThoD (May 12, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> harvest moon:friends of mineral town/back to nature
> you give the person you want to marry an item they like regularly to buildup affection enough to where they marry you. in the case of Ann there "spa-boiled egg" is under her list of loved items. this sort of odd way of gaining someones affection is seen in some other games but the joke is the generally dumb game logic of hand somebody an item and they will want to marry you


Hand any girl gifts daily or money, 99% will want to marry you irl too

PS: Gotta say, didn't expect that post to get THAT many likes, holy hell, probably most liked post in the thread beating my other posts with 55-60 likes each


----------



## hippy dave (May 12, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2019)

It's a me again!


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2019)

Relatable.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 14, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (May 15, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Relatable.
> 
> View attachment 166983


wtf, how cun person a minus iq, I not be dat dumb


----------



## the_randomizer (May 15, 2019)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 15, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Relatable.
> 
> View attachment 166983


I would enable noclip, godmode and fly hacks, and never turn them off.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Prans (May 17, 2019)




----------



## hiroakihsu (May 17, 2019)

Prans said:


> View attachment 167277​



I knew someone was going to post something like this after I saw the news this morning.


----------



## ThoD (May 18, 2019)

PS: I really gotta say, that Harvest Moon one I last posted is possibly the most liked meme in the entire thread at 80 likes


----------



## Darth Meteos (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Veho (May 18, 2019)




----------



## face235 (May 19, 2019)

I have some Kingdom Hearts related memes...

I created them myself around April Fool's Day...


----------



## Veho (May 19, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (May 20, 2019)

Veho said:


>


*slams fist on table*
"I said Snow White's heart you fool! Why have you come back having not fulfilled your duty to me?"


----------



## tabzer (May 20, 2019)

I stole this.


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2019)

not exactly video games related but i think its ok


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 20, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> View attachment 167565
> could someone explain this to me? it is not exactly video games related but i think its ok


They’re talking about when you plug it in the right way, but for some reason it doesn’t fit. So you try turning it over the wrong way, and it still doesn’t work. So you turn it over (the right way, you still with me?) and it magically fits even though it didn’t work the first time


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2019)

Again not exactly video games related, but this is TRUE as hell


----------



## jt_1258 (May 20, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> View attachment 167566
> Again not exactly video games related, but this is TRUE as hell


well, the owner's wallet dies at least after apple rapes them with repair cost's o.o


----------



## aykay55 (May 20, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 21, 2019)




----------



## tabzer (May 21, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> They’re talking about when you plug it in the right way, but for some reason it doesn’t fit. So you try turning it over the wrong way, and it still doesn’t work. So you turn it over (the right way, you still with me?) and it magically fits even though it didn’t work the first time



Did somebody not understand that or are you on a mission to kill jokes?


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 21, 2019)

tabzer said:


> Did somebody not understand that or are you on a mission to kill jokes?


Did you not read the text directly under the picture? Damn, chill the fuck out


----------



## tabzer (May 21, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Did you not read the text directly under the picture? Damn, chill the fuck out



Lol.  @Missingphy changed his post to hide that he doesn't understand what he's posting.


----------



## tabzer (May 21, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> chill the fuck out



That's ironic btw.


----------



## ignare (May 21, 2019)

I complained about Temper Tantrums not being funny, and they told me to try it myself. So I did!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2019)

I made this paint by myself and uploaded it to google as well


----------



## smileyhead (May 22, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (May 22, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 167731


Ok, that is actually sad... as in pathetically sad to the point I've lost even more faith in humanity, gg reddit once again!


----------



## cracker (May 22, 2019)

That's actually a design of a shirt I have. Too bad the meaning/humor is lost on everyone around me.


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Prans (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Maq47 (May 22, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (May 23, 2019)

Some random stuff I found hanging around and since humor has left the thread, might as well post these...


----------



## AmandaRose (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2019)

I should start signing my creations

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



 
this one is not mine


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 23, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> View attachment 167566
> Again not exactly video games related, but this is TRUE as hell


I don't get the last one.
3rd one makes no sense either, that's not a Note 7.


----------



## grey72 (May 23, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> makes no sense


That's because it's a dumb Facebook meme


----------



## ThoD (May 23, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I don't get the last one.
> 3rd one makes no sense either, that's not a Note 7.


1st one can withstand atomic bombs, 2nd one is fairly durable for a touchscreen phone so you will mostly get cracked screen if it falls down hard, 3rd one is so flimsy it breaks into a million pieces with just a light fall and 4th one is the same as 3rd one only it costs a TON more so if it breaks it's literally almost a grand down the drain, so there you go, stupid "meme" honestly but oh well


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 23, 2019)

ThoD said:


> 1st one can withstand atomic bombs, 2nd one is fairly durable for a touchscreen phone so you will mostly get cracked screen if it falls down hard, 3rd one is so flimsy it breaks into a million pieces with just a light fall and 4th one is the same as 3rd one only it costs a TON more so if it breaks it's literally almost a grand down the drain, so there you go, stupid "meme" honestly but oh well


I dunno, my S7 Edge has survived a few falls so far. Plus it was also a grand.


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I don't get the last one.
> 3rd one makes no sense either, that's not a Note 7.


iphones are so expenisve that when the owners get to know the repair price, they die


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 24, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> iphones are so expenisve that when the owners get to know the repair price, they die


You mean replacement price right? Apple never repairs shit


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> You mean replacement price right? Apple never repairs shit


yes. but you could also send them to iFix


----------



## ThoD (May 24, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> yes. but you could also send them to iFix


Forget fixing them, better option is to never own an Apple product to begin with, 99% of problems solved!\/


----------



## jt_1258 (May 24, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Forget fixing them, better option is to never own an Apple product to begin with, 99% of problems solved!\/


it's an apple product, that alone means it's already broken with how restricted you are. they actively fight the ability to repair the dam things too


----------



## Megadriver94 (May 25, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I don't get the last one.
> 3rd one makes no sense either, that's not a Note 7.


Personally, I'd rather have a smart tablet instead of a Smartphone.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 25, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> Personally, I'd rather have a smart tablet instead of a Smartphone.


I'd rather have a folding smartphone (but not a Galaxy Fold)


----------



## Veho (May 26, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (May 26, 2019)

Another one that's not quite gaming but oh well


----------



## jt_1258 (May 30, 2019)

Like yo, this site makes for so many easy ones. It's a gaming site too so it's topical to gaming XD


----------



## NoNAND (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Owenge (May 30, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> View attachment 168582


I KNEW IT


----------



## ThoD (May 31, 2019)

Can't remember if this one was posted before...


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 31, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Can't remember if this one was posted before...
> View attachment 168606


If this included MMO names I'd be the type that goes on character name generators, refreshes until I find something I like, and try various combinations and variations until I find something that's not taken. Of course, not before spending 2 hours in the character creator.

But if the characters have an official name (they never do in MMOs), I usually just go with that. Did call my character (May) Buttmuncher in Pokemon OR though, just for the lulz since random people would see me in the online thing. Had to tame it down a bit to get past the filter.


----------



## ThoD (May 31, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> If this included MMO names I'd be the type that goes on character name generators, refreshes until I find something I like, and try various combinations and variations until I find something that's not taken. Of course, not before spending 2 hours in the character creator.
> 
> But if the characters have an official name (they never do in MMOs), I usually just go with that. Did call my character (May) Buttmuncher in Pokemon OR though, just for the lulz since random people would see me in the online thing. Had to tame it down a bit to get past the filter.


I feel you, the more complex the character creator, the more time you spend on it even when you already know what you are going for! In MHWorld for example I took almost 4 hours in the character creator at the start of the game! As for names, if it's male character I just use "Tho" since it's my real name shortened and have been using it since I started playing video games back in early 2001 (yes, I was almost 5 when I started playing video games), while for female characters I'll either use a certain someone's (I won't mention who) name if it's just one character or that and then colors (English or Japanese)/others for any additional ones needed (eg: in EO games I go with names like Violet, Aoi, Kaze, etc. depending on looks because they almost all cute).

I never use "official" names unless it's something VERY story-heavy, in which case it just feels weird... As for Pokemon, I still give childish nicknames to the rivals (asshat, butthole, etc.), especially in older games before things could be censored


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 31, 2019)

ThoD said:


> I feel you, the more complex the character creator, the more time you spend on it even when you already know what you are going for! In MHWorld for example I took almost 4 hours in the character creator at the start of the game! As for names, if it's male character I just use "Tho" since it's my real name shortened and have been using it since I started playing video games back in early 2001 (yes, I was almost 5 when I started playing video games), while for female characters I'll either use a certain someone's (I won't mention who) name if it's just one character or that and then colors (English or Japanese)/others for any additional ones needed (eg: in EO games I go with names like Violet, Aoi, Kaze, etc. depending on looks because they almost all cute).
> 
> I never use "official" names unless it's something VERY story-heavy, in which case it just feels weird... As for Pokemon, I still give childish nicknames to the rivals (asshat, butthole, etc.), especially in older games before things could be censored


I like giving the rivals childish names, but the rivals nowadays are too damn nice, the names don't fit. Even Gary is a pussy now.


----------



## jt_1258 (May 31, 2019)

ThoD said:


> I feel you, the more complex the character creator, the more time you spend on it even when you already know what you are going for! In MHWorld for example I took almost 4 hours in the character creator at the start of the game! As for names, if it's male character I just use "Tho" since it's my real name shortened and have been using it since I started playing video games back in early 2001 (yes, I was almost 5 when I started playing video games), while for female characters I'll either use a certain someone's (I won't mention who) name if it's just one character or that and then colors (English or Japanese)/others for any additional ones needed (eg: in EO games I go with names like Violet, Aoi, Kaze, etc. depending on looks because they almost all cute).
> 
> I never use "official" names unless it's something VERY story-heavy, in which case it just feels weird... As for Pokemon, I still give childish nicknames to the rivals (asshat, butthole, etc.), especially in older games before things could be censored


With the acception of the childish names I'm about the same but instead with jt(first and middle initial) for guys and Ella for girls


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 1, 2019)

"How I imagine my teammates"


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 1, 2019)

So, these paths cross again.



the_randomizer said:


>





NoNAND said:


> View attachment 168764


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 1, 2019)

Not exactly game related but it has cats :3


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 2, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Not exactly game related but it has cats :3
> View attachment 168785


meh, typically high end pc's are strongly associated with gaming anyway


----------



## ThoD (Jun 2, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> meh, typically high end pc's are strongly associated with gaming anyway


You seem to have missed the joke... Chrome is TERRIBLE at RAM management and will often hog a TON of memory for just one tab, along with opening like a dozen processes


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 2, 2019)

ThoD said:


> You seem to have missed the joke... Chrome is TERRIBLE at RAM management and will often hog a TON of memory for just one tab, along with opening like a dozen processes


when did I say I missed that part


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 5, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 169186


Already posted


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## 8BitWonder (Jun 6, 2019)

Thoughts on Mareep v2:


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jun 6, 2019)

Me Tomorrow


----------



## Flopglop (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## bjaxx87 (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## NoNAND (Jun 6, 2019)

*heavy shallow breathing intensifies.


----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2019)

bjaxx87 said:


> Wailord smash



But Wailord is lighter than air   

https://pokemondb.net/pokebase/312795/is-wailord-lighter-than-air 
https://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Wailord_(Pokémon)


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 6, 2019)

Flopglop said:


> View attachment 169218


I feel sorry for the people that buy this monitor and then realize they also need to buy the stand... 
Guess you can get the VESA mount and use any VESA stand. But who's gonna bother with that?


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 7, 2019)

rip 3ds


----------



## ThoD (Jun 7, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> rip 3dsView attachment 169317


Meh, the 3DS is too stable to die /s


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 7, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> rip 3dsView attachment 169317


Mr. Fils-Aimé, I don't feel so good.


----------



## ThoD (Jun 7, 2019)

Here's a bunch of Monster Hunter ones in memory of all the good old times when MH games didn't have boring AF endgames like World does...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 7, 2019)

@Chary 

How SMT feels when Persona gets it 10th spinoff, a Smash Collab, and its 5th Nobel Peace prize before Atlus gives any more SMT news pic.twitter.com/pU9ZAOwwls— ChuChuMcGoo @ Training Arc (@chuchumcgoo) June 7, 2019
​


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Jun 8, 2019)

Posting another MH one since I'm sick and tired of MH World's error messages mid-fight locking input:/


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 8, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> @Chary
> 
> https://twitter.com/chuchumcgoo/status/1137019631087099904​


As a long-time SMT veteran and elitist I feel attacked thereof this meme xD


----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## NoNAND (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## gameboy (Jun 9, 2019)

Veho said:


>



LOL WTF, that is not super mario wiiu, i had that game and it SUXXS


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 10, 2019)

The man who never ages.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 10, 2019)

The secret of Keanu Reeves' immortality.


----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2019)

Leaked Sonic redesign for the upcoming live action movie. They've addressed some of the issues such as the lack of gloves and the creepy humanoid eyes and features.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jun 10, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Here's a bunch of Monster Hunter ones in memory of all the good old times when MH games didn't have boring AF endgames like World does...
> View attachment 169327


I wonder who took inspiration from who?


----------



## ThoD (Jun 10, 2019)

8BitWonder said:


> I wonder who took inspiration from who?



Actually, both are on their own, things like that have been memes in the MH community since the Capcom-Unity days (2005 or so) Those funny images though are older than the video, good clips though, especially the "lemme smash" one with Becky and Jho


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 11, 2019)

wE'Re lOoKiNg aT FrAmErAtEs uP To a 120FpS, lIkE We'vE NeVeR SeEn bEfOrE


----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 11, 2019)

Can't wait for Nintendo's presentation tomorrow!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2019)

The downside of glorious PC master race:


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 12, 2019)

It just works.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 12, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 14, 2019)

^look at the picture above


----------



## dragon12 (Jun 14, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





It would be awesome if this was an actually easter egg.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 14, 2019)

Yahaha!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2019)

No items only fox final destination

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 15, 2019)

Our son is a tech genius! He can fix the interwebs and even built a computer!! He is the next Bill Gates. _Resetting router intensifies



 _


----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 17, 2019)

One more Keanu meme for good measure.


----------



## Veho (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 17, 2019)

Makes a world of a difference.


----------



## ThoD (Jun 17, 2019)

Veho said:


>





Spoiler: Some may find it inappropriate



I'm really conflicted with this, can't decide if I should say the dozen jokes about how a little girl likes being drilled by big daddy or not...( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) 



Cool art though


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2019)

If EA made the trailer for BOtW 2...


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 18, 2019)

We probably shouldn't have asked for a Pokemon Snap, they misunderstood...


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 18, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> We probably shouldn't have asked for a Pokemon Snap, they misunderstood...


and it's on that day that the slogan "gotta catch'em all" died


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 18, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> and it's on that day that the slogan "gotta catch'em all" died



We're in the Endgame now.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 19, 2019)

Just make sure he doesn't install bloatware.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2019)

yeah


----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 21, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 170694


None new or old can compete with Sylveon <3


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 21, 2019)

So that's what it's always nagging us about...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2019)

plot twist


----------



## gameboy (Jun 22, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> View attachment 169228
> *heavy shallow breathing intensifies.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 22, 2019)

Seriously though, never pre-order.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 22, 2019)

Not entirely impossible...


----------



## Mythical (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## BORTZ (Jun 23, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> View attachment 170278


Nah. OG Red is way more badass than whatever is on the right there.


----------



## ThoD (Jun 23, 2019)

BORTZ said:


> Nah. OG Red is way more badass than whatever is on the right there.


Yup, OG Red isn't only more badass, he's borderline broken OP when it comes to pulling off insane strategies! The League Finals he won for example using a strategy originating from Giovanni's way of battling with lightning-fast switch-ins over and over as needed was such a lovely way to fight that others copied his strategy later on (Emerald for example hiding his Glalie out of sight until the right moment in a Frontier Brain battle) or being able to still kick Green's (Blue in localization) Pokemons' asses when trying to get Frenzy Plant for Venusaur despite his team being a good 10 levels lower and those are just a sample of it all! Catching Mewtwo by using it's own powers against it by being a big quick thinker or being able to keep up with Deoxys speed's movements after only seeing them for a little bit and many other cases!



Spoiler



Even if in the end he ends up turned to stone along with the other Pokedex holders during the final part of the fight against Deoxys when Mewtwo jumps in


----------



## Flopglop (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Mythical (Jun 23, 2019)

BORTZ said:


> Nah. OG Red is way more badass than whatever is on the right there.


OG Red was scary af


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

*That is so ambiguous and unsavory.....*


----------



## Veho (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2019)

HIYAAAAAH!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 25, 2019)

THAT scares me TOO.......


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## AiP24 (Jun 26, 2019)

Veho said:


>


It's not hacking, it's "using the system to its full potential", "bringing freedom to the user", and it's "quite ethical".


----------



## Veho (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## r5xscn (Jun 26, 2019)

Got this from reddit, I hope this doesn't break the rule haha.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 26, 2019)

Fast intense song, then slow emotional song. The anime formula.


----------



## bjaxx87 (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 26, 2019)

What I do wrong?


----------



## Veho (Jun 27, 2019)

Can't embed or host this one here but I wanted to share so here you go: 

https://i.imgur.com/vHBZhlz.mp4


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Jun 27, 2019)

I get it's kinda inappropriate, but this got me too badly


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 27, 2019)

ThoD said:


> I get it's kinda inappropriate, but this got me too badly
> View attachment 171477



I live in Reddit so ;o; But yeah that's hilarious


----------



## Veho (Jun 27, 2019)

I know it's not my place to mention the thread rules since I violate rule two with _every single post_ I make here, but: 



Costello said:


> In this thread, post video game meme pictures
> [...]
> The rules:
> [...]
> ...



Other maymays go into the post here funny pictures thread. 

@Jiehfeng


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 27, 2019)

ThoD said:


> I get it's kinda inappropriate, but this got me too badly
> View attachment 171477


that's a solid yikes


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 28, 2019)

Veho said:


> I know it's not my place to mention the thread rules since I violate rule two with _every single post_ I make here, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RIP, hope I don't get a warning haha, thanks for the heads up. Btw, does anime count as game related?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> does anime count as game related?



No, unless the anime is video game related


----------



## AceX (Jun 28, 2019)

ThoD said:


> I get it's kinda inappropriate, but this got me too badly
> View attachment 171477


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2019)

true


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 29, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 171595


PEGI 18? What the hell are you doing with that dog?!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## 8BitWonder (Jun 29, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 171595


The new Nintendogs is looking pretty good


----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Mythical (Jun 30, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Whatever it is I want it
Charbulbachu?


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 1, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I live in Reddit so ;o; But yeah that's hilarious
> View attachment 171482


If you browse Reddit often this will more often than not be you.


----------



## Veho (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 1, 2019)

Every damn time.


----------



## ThoD (Jul 1, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 171641


I've lost count of how many times Steam has asked me for age despite having it set already in my account and even having the settings to uncensor everything, gets really annoying honestly when you are going from game page to game page looking through what games there are



Veho said:


>


And that is why you can only put 2 Pokemon in the day care at a time /s


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 1, 2019)

ThoD said:


> I've lost count of how many times Steam has asked me for age despite having it set already in my account and even having the settings to uncensor everything, gets really annoying honestly when you are going from game page to game page looking through what games there are



Yeah especially those packs of games you need to view in order to get a trading card during sales. I just choose a random date quickly and randomly select an old year every time, they don't save that data at all. It's just for steam to avoid trouble with authorities and such.


----------



## Hurtz007 (Jul 1, 2019)

Found this gem of an ad on GBATemp... Not sure if allowed to post here or not


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Xzi (Jul 2, 2019)

Pretty much everything Epic does these days is meme-worthy.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jul 2, 2019)

Guys, I used my genius coding skills to hack my way into Nintendo's database epic style and I found the next Super Smash Bros character


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## VirgileVILE (Jul 3, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 171973


I don't know why, I like the Rayquaza one.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 3, 2019)

Mudkip SSJ4 said:


> I don't know why, I like the Rayquaza one.



I'm sure that's everyone's favourite, the snek boi. He's a firin his laser.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 3, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> View attachment 172081


They can work on the 3DS via homebrew and VC(N3DS only) 
Oh, and the Dsi can play some SNES ROMS too when hacked. Ditto for Genesis, GB, NES, GBC, and GBA ROMS.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 3, 2019)

In light of the new Mario Maker, here you go.


----------



## bahamut920 (Jul 3, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> View attachment 172081


Well, of course it won't work if you try it like that. You insert cartridges into the 3DS label-side down.


----------



## hiroakihsu (Jul 3, 2019)

Taken from the Bloodstained subreddit (credits to DaVau1t):


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 4, 2019)

hiroakihsu said:


> Taken from the Bloodstained subreddit (credits to DaVau1t):
> 
> View attachment 172151


every castlvania game player ever


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jul 4, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> In light of the new Mario Maker, here you go.
> 
> View attachment 172144


y'all follow wooden plank studios. They have some quality comics


----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 4, 2019)

Veho said:


>



You can actually get that to work properly in another way.


----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Xandrid (Jul 5, 2019)

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 6, 2019)

"How I think my ex used to look at me when I didn't notice."


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 7, 2019)

Veho said:


>


As a gamer this is my reaction when approached by women.


----------



## AiP24 (Jul 8, 2019)

Funnily enough, I made this before the actual thing (Hatsune Miku Project Diva Mega39) was announced. 
Edit - Also, it should probably be rated T or maybe M because weeb machine Nintendo Switch won't force censors.


----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2019)

Legend of Lelda.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 8, 2019)

I have to do this sometime.


----------



## ThoD (Jul 8, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I have to do this sometime.
> 
> View attachment 172514


I'm SO lazy to name random folders I make that I end up getting sick of seeing them named "New Folder (58)" at which point I start just randomly typing a letter/number and being done with it only for then to get like 100 folders with no easy way for anyone but me to tell their contents without opening them all up


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 8, 2019)

ThoD said:


> I'm SO lazy to name random folders I make that I end up getting sick of seeing them named "New Folder (58)" at which point I start just randomly typing a letter/number and being done with it only for then to get like 100 folders with no easy way for anyone but me to tell their contents without opening them all up



Sounds like hell for the NSA lol. I used to do that but then me of all people forgot what I put in my folders so I started naming them to what they contain.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## AiP24 (Jul 9, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I have to do this sometime.
> 
> View attachment 172514


I literally have a folder full of 3ds files called aaa. Happens to all of us.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 9, 2019)

NANI?!


----------



## RandomUser (Jul 9, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> NANI?!
> 
> View attachment 172587


I know this isn't gaming related but is supposed to be a response to your above post.
A similar game by ExplosmEntertainment:
[youtube]


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 9, 2019)

RandomUser said:


> I know this isn't gaming related but is supposed to be a response to your above post.
> A similar game by ExplosmEntertainment:
> [youtube]




I love Cyanide & Happiness! Also that wasn't a game, it's from a manga.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 9, 2019)

RandomUser said:


> I know this isn't gaming related but is supposed to be a response to your above post.
> A similar game by ExplosmEntertainment:
> [youtube]



Meh, we can get to gaming stuff. This game is godly.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 9, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> Meh, we can get to gaming stuff. This game is godly.




You mean I can multi track drift now in a game?! Count me the fuck in lol.


----------



## RandomUser (Jul 9, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I love Cyanide & Happiness! Also that wasn't a game, it's from a manga.


It is a game, they have a kickstarter going for it:
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cyanideandhappiness/trial-by-trolley?ref=20v4ce
But yes Cyanide & Happiness is great, I like watching it myself.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 9, 2019)

Cut the chatter, we’re here for memes


----------



## AiP24 (Jul 9, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> NANI?!
> 
> View attachment 172587


made this yesterday


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Mythical (Jul 10, 2019)

RandomUser said:


> It is a game, they have a kickstarter going for it:
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cyanideandhappiness/trial-by-trolley?ref=20v4ce
> But yes Cyanide & Happiness is great, I like watching it myself.


I tried their video game and it was eh (got it through humble bundle), but the card game looks like it would be fun af


----------



## Xandrid (Jul 10, 2019)

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RattletraPM (Jul 10, 2019)

AyyMD strikes again ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 11, 2019)

Voxel said:


> View attachment 172716


hold up, what's with the diamond ingot. nobody told me we where playing modded o.o


----------



## Xandrid (Jul 11, 2019)

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Jul 11, 2019)

Don't remember if I've posted this here yet, but oh well...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 11, 2019)

Ok this is the last Switch lite one I hope.


----------



## toguro_max (Jul 11, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Ok this is the last Switch lite one I hope.
> 
> View attachment 172811


Nope.


----------



## RandomUser (Jul 11, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Don't remember if I've posted this here yet, but oh well...
> View attachment 172810


That one is a good one. It had me chuckled a bit and that is rare to do.


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 11, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Don't remember if I've posted this here yet, but oh well...
> View attachment 172810


I don't get it.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 11, 2019)

Bimmel said:


> I don't get it.



Imagine if it were an "E" instead.


----------



## RandomUser (Jul 11, 2019)

Bimmel said:


> I don't get it.


It pertain to a male genital.


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 11, 2019)

I saw the "PXNIS", but I searched for a secret message in the other two lines.. thank you.


----------



## Mike9090 (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 11, 2019)

They had us in the first half, not gonna lie.


----------



## Xandrid (Jul 11, 2019)

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AiP24 (Jul 12, 2019)

Mike9090 said:


>


With New Funky Mode!


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Jul 12, 2019)

Bimmel said:


> I saw the "PXNIS", but I searched for a secret message in the other two lines.. thank you.


All 3 lines have something to be honest, as a whole it reads PXNIS Flip Bro...


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 12, 2019)

Bimmel said:


> I saw the "PXNIS", but I searched for a secret message in the other two lines.. thank you.



Penis flip, bro

Keep lookin'.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 12, 2019)

_Breathing intensifies



 _


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 12, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 172888


wait, hold on, that't can't be real XD
I would love if it was though.


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 13, 2019)

Nintendo Lite Switch, electricity sold separately.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 13, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Nintendo Lite Switch, electricity sold separately.
> 
> View attachment 172979





PLEASE SELL THEM on AMAZON.I am 100% sure todays SWITCH users buy them WITHOUT to take a closer look.


----------



## Xandrid (Jul 13, 2019)

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 172992



Holy crap that's ancient lol. How did you come across this today?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 13, 2019)

But please do not tell anyone:

Google pictures and skip the first 200-300 entries.
You will be surprised what all comes to light....

But it differs maybe from your results (USA - EU).


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 13, 2019)

Moved to Quarantined.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> *pic*



Nah, this is it: 

https://i.imgur.com/uDSNvpI.mp4


----------



## guily6669 (Jul 14, 2019)

That surely is Next level


----------



## Mythical (Jul 14, 2019)

Veho said:


> Nah, this is it:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/uDSNvpI.mp4


I feel like you could get pulled over for just having that car (I think it looks amazing, but probably distracting) imagine that being the common car though


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 14, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 173074



I was gonna post that later haha. But it seems I have a slightly different version somehow.


----------



## NoNAND (Jul 14, 2019)

there goes my hope of ever seeing a release of the fifth entry in the shin megami tense mainline series.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 15, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I was gonna post that later haha. But it seems I have a slightly different version somehow.
> 
> View attachment 173075


I wish I knew how you got it as I just screenshoted the webpage :/


----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> I wish I knew how you got it as I just screenshoted the webpage :/


Reddit. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/System32Comics/


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 15, 2019)

Veho said:


> Reddit.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/System32Comics/


thank you
fuck apple


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 15, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> thank you
> fuck apple



I had saved that for later as well lol, guess you'll be posting System32Comics now.


----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2019)

Veho said:


>




Nintendo´s Version of _*Death Race 2020*_.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 15, 2019)

SrGrafo is amazing btw, go check him out.


----------



## Mythical (Jul 15, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 173151


Might have to snag that while I can


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Nintendo´s Version of _*Death Race 2020*_.


I dunno, I'm getting more of a Mad Mario: Fury Road vibe from it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jiehfeng said:


> I had saved that for later as well lol, guess you'll be posting System32Comics now.


it's a gold mine. How could I not XD


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## BORTZ (Jul 15, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> NANI?!
> 
> View attachment 172587


I think this meme is working opposite of how it's intending. The way this looks, it looks like Nintendo is opposed to both things and wants to kill them both. The idea is that you want to choose one or the other to save while having to sacrifice the other. But in this case it looks like Nintendo is okay running the both over. When in fact Nintendo is perfectly fine with either those.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 15, 2019)

BORTZ said:


> I think this meme is working opposite of how it's intending. The way this looks, it looks like Nintendo is opposed to both things and wants to kill them both. The idea is that you want to choose one or the other to save while having to sacrifice the other. But in this case it looks like Nintendo is okay running the both over. When in fact Nintendo is perfectly fine with either those.



Maybe "execute" both options? But yeah, without the people tied up it wouldn't have that issue, but it's also just a meme.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 15, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Maybe "execute" both options? But yeah, without the people tied up it wouldn't have that issue, but it's also just a meme.


Is it also just a meme, indeed

Or! Hear me out, what if someone edited the photo to show the trolley hopping off the tracks, missing them both


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 15, 2019)

BORTZ said:


> Is it also just a meme, indeed
> 
> Or! Hear me out, what if someone edited the photo to show the trolley hopping off the tracks, missing them both



You're welcome to try mate, it would be a very technical big brain time meme haha.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 16, 2019)

BORTZ said:


> I think this meme is working opposite of how it's intending. The way this looks, it looks like Nintendo is opposed to both things and wants to kill them both. The idea is that you want to choose one or the other to save while having to sacrifice the other. But in this case it looks like Nintendo is okay running the both over. When in fact Nintendo is perfectly fine with either those.


oh whatever, people got what it ment. fuck logic


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2019)

yes


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Costello said:


> In this thread, post video game meme pictures (announcement thread here).
> If they are good enough they will be featured in the Meme Box on the home page!
> 
> The rules:
> ...


Can gifs appear on the homepage, or do they have to be static images?


----------



## Veho (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 16, 2019)

Here's Mister Saturn having an internal struggle


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 16, 2019)

Wait what, that savage...


----------



## Veho (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Xandrid (Jul 16, 2019)

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 17, 2019)

HA.


----------



## Veho (Jul 17, 2019)

*silently hides the [can it run Crysis] post behind back* Uh, yes, how trite and cliche, um, quite. Low hanging fruit and what have you.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 17, 2019)

Veho said:


> *silently hides the [can it run Crysis] post behind back* Uh, yes, how trite and cliche, um, quite. Low hanging fruit and what have you.



We're all guilty of it Veho.


----------



## Xabring (Jul 17, 2019)

BORTZ said:


> Spoiler: What are you going to do? Warn me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's tramsformative!


----------



## Xabring (Jul 17, 2019)

Flopglop said:


> Rate my setupView attachment 159734


Genius / 10


----------



## Sliter (Jul 17, 2019)

I want to be funny lol
The long waited Nintendo 1DS is finally revealed!#NintendoSwitchLite #NintendoSwitch pic.twitter.com/64nfxdWrIg— Sliter (@SliterKitsune) July 10, 2019


----------



## Xandrid (Jul 17, 2019)

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 17, 2019)

Xandrid said:


> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk



Sorry but apparently the rules are gaming related memes only, you've been consistently posting other memes. Those go on the funny pictures thread as far as I know.


----------



## Xandrid (Jul 17, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Sorry but apparently the rules are gaming related memes only, you've been consistently posting other memes. Those go on the funny pictures thread as far as I know.


Oh right sorry forgot, I was wonder why I never posted here, I guess that was the reason

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sliter (Jul 18, 2019)

New addition to the family


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 18, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Sorry but apparently the rules are gaming related memes only, you've been consistently posting other memes. Those go on the funny pictures thread as far as I know.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 18, 2019)

I... Uh...


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 18, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> View attachment 173125
> there goes my hope of ever seeing a release of the fifth entry in the shin megami tense mainline series.


This is my millionth time looking at that pic and I still don't get it.


----------



## NoNAND (Jul 18, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> This is my millionth time looking at that pic and I still don't get it.


oh you will get it at some point somehow.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 18, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> This is my millionth time looking at that pic and I still don't get it.



I just got it after NoNAND's post for some reason. Lad -> Lead, Dad -> Dead. The series is dead. Fin~


----------



## Mythical (Jul 18, 2019)

Xabring said:


> Genius / 10


Rest in pieces


----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 18, 2019)

Couldn't be more accurate.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Chary (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 18, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 173405



Were you on r/Pokemon just now? I just saw that.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 18, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 173405


I DON'T get it, anyone explain it plz??


----------



## Mythical (Jul 18, 2019)

leon315 said:


> I DON'T get it, anyone explain it plz??


Doesn't wanna trainer battle so he's going in reverse.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 18, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Doesn't wanna trainer battle so he's going in reverse.


BUT hasn't everyone got some spare potions, right?


----------



## Mythical (Jul 18, 2019)

leon315 said:


> BUT hasn't everyone got some spare potions, right?


You can't drink and drive. So no potions


----------



## leon315 (Jul 18, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> You can't drink and drive. So no potions


i see..... so game mechanic doesn't allow player to feed potion while driving O.o?? right?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 18, 2019)

It be like that.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 18, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Sorry but apparently the rules are gaming related memes only, you've been consistently posting other memes. Those go on the funny pictures thread as far as I know.


In the original post it says to only post funny and/or video game related images.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 18, 2019)

dAVID_ said:


> In the original post it says to only post funny and/or video game related images.





			
				Costello said:
			
		

> - only post pictures if they are funny and/or relevant to video games
> *- do not post pictures that have nothing to do with video games. You may receive a warn if you do so.*



Also we just reached 50 pages of meme goodness!


----------



## Mythical (Jul 18, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I just got it after NoNAND's post for some reason. Lad -> Lead, Dad -> Dead. The series is dead. Fin~


RIP Atleast SNES Majin Tensei was just translated


----------



## Chary (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 19, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> You can't drink and drive. So no potions


But the potions are spray bottles that just go onto the pokemon, not consumed. hehehe


----------



## Chary (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 19, 2019)

And then someone says they fixed it but didn't say what they did...


----------



## NoNAND (Jul 19, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 173405


and you said you aren't good at memes : O


----------



## Veho (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 19, 2019)

And I guess you could say... That wolf is a link between worlds...


----------



## Chary (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 19, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 173562


Everything is possible with good luck manipulation.
This is how I managed to spare a master ball and catch legendaries with anything else.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 19, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Everything is possible with good luck manipulation.
> This is how I managed to spare a master ball and catch legendaries with anything else.



You can literally catch them with regular pokeballs, not that difficult to do.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 173563



Gosh dang I freaking love that show. Only good thing on cable these days.


----------



## Z-WolF (Jul 19, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> You can literally catch them with regular pokeballs, not that difficult to do.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 19, 2019)

There's also a longer version but this is better.


----------



## Chary (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 20, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 173574


----------



## Veho (Jul 20, 2019)

Chary said:


> *snip*


This "nobody:" meme has never made sense to me.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 20, 2019)

Veho said:


> This "nobody:" meme has never made sense to me.



It's basically a way of saying that "literally nobody" would do something this absurd, but yet "x" did it. But I'm not a fan of it personally, was alright the first few times.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 20, 2019)

Every troubleshooter ever, though sometimes the network ones work by resetting the adapter.


----------



## Veho (Jul 20, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> It's basically a way of saying that "literally nobody" would do something this absurd, but yet "x" did it. But I'm not a fan of it personally, was alright the first few times.


It's more like "nobody asked for that" and the person in the second part of the meme is doing it unprompted, unprovoked and for absolutely no reason. That's not a bad concept for a meme. But the execution is so irritating. 

Not to mention that "nobody:[blank]" is a double negative and technically means everyone is saying it / doing it and makes no sense


----------



## Chary (Jul 20, 2019)

Came across this on reddit, noticed the same artist was posted just two comments above. 




Seems like a comic strip to keep an eye on.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 20, 2019)

Chary said:


> Came across this on reddit, noticed the same artist was posted just two comments above.
> View attachment 173612
> 
> Seems like a comic strip to keep an eye on.



Haven't seen one bad comic from him yet, all of them are great.


----------



## Chary (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 20, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 173613



Randowis too lol, enjoy: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/eH7Hx


----------



## Chary (Jul 20, 2019)

This one’s an old classic


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 20, 2019)

How risque are we going?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 20, 2019)

Pro gamer move


----------



## Chary (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 20, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 173659


That kind looks like a more human Tempy a little bit....


----------



## Mythical (Jul 20, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 173562


It gets worse starting in gen 4. Trying to capture a Shiny, low gender rate, generation specific pokeball (I love the , with low odds abilities


jt_1258 said:


> That kind looks like a more human Tempy a little bit....


Alternate Reality Tempy


----------



## templeofhylia (Jul 20, 2019)

(sorry if it was already posted)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 20, 2019)

That's right, it's an Ace Attorney meme babyyy.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 21, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 173679


I feel a slight pang of pain seeing that. Especially after all the pain the Wii U has suffered already.


----------



## Chary (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 21, 2019)

Smh can't Netflix do anything right?!


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 21, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Smh can't Netflix do anything right?!
> 
> View attachment 173727


Ohh ffs I was just about to post the exact same image


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 21, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Ohh ffs I was just about to post the exact same image



Story of my life lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 21, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> *snip*


Kooper.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 22, 2019)

Lucrative business.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 22, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Lucrative business.
> 
> View attachment 173755


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 22, 2019)

If it's not allowed, they can't do it.


----------



## phacox_cll (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 23, 2019)

SSDs ftw


----------



## ThoD (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Prans (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## NoNAND (Jul 23, 2019)

Eh no need to add a caption here. You get the picture.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 23, 2019)

Veho said:


>


NOOOO..... NOT MIKU!!!!!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jul 24, 2019)

I am the shittiest at photoshop.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jul 25, 2019)

Back at it again at cwispy cweam (Note: I also posted this to /r/sbubby, too.)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 25, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 174171


I like to see the FITTING Cart to this Guy......


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2019)

It's not gambling. Gambling has a (small) chance of having a payoff, while loot boxes have absolutely no value at all, they are more like tossing coins into a fountain. You dump money in and get a pretty splash and absolutely nothing else in return. But it's not illegal.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 25, 2019)

Veho said:


> It's not gambling. Gambling has a (small) chance of having a payoff, while loot boxes have absolutely no value at all, they are more like tossing coins into a fountain. You dump money in and get a pretty splash and absolutely nothing else in return. But it's not illegal.



Gambling has three elements to it, consideration (money spent), risk, and a prize. Lootboxes have all three of them. Though if you wanted to argue on that, there's already a front page article where people are saying similar things.


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Gambling has three elements to it, consideration (money spent), risk, and a prize. Lootboxes have all three of them.


Another definition states that "Gambling is the wagering of money or something of value on an event with an uncertain outcome, _with the primary intent of winning money or material goods_." There are no (official, sanctioned, legal) mechanisms to get money or material goods from a lootbox, so it's not gambling as such and we're back to the fountain comparison  

I was just being facetious, I'm really not interested in a discussion and I've been avoiding that thread for a reason. Pls no srs in EoF.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 25, 2019)

Veho said:


> Another definition states that "Gambling is the wagering of money or something of value on an event with an uncertain outcome, _with the primary intent of winning money or material goods_." There are no (official, sanctioned, legal) mechanisms to get money or material goods from a lootbox, so it's not gambling as such and we're back to the fountain comparison
> 
> I was just being facetious, I'm really not interested in a discussion and I've been avoiding that thread for a reason. Pls no srs in EoF.



Maybe the definitions were made in a time before virtual rewards were a big thing? It could be time for reconsideration.


----------



## ThoD (Jul 25, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Maybe the definitions were made in a time before virtual rewards were a big thing? It could be time for reconsideration.


The definitions were made when gambling laws were made during the gambling boom in Paradise in Vegas more than 50 years ago and since laws are ridiculously behind technology AAA companies take the piss with it and turn games into extortion machines...

Anyway, as Veho said, let's not get serious in EoF


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## RandomUser (Jul 26, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 174171


Good lord, that is a huge toad plush. I wonder if that is an officially license plush? If it is, I didn't know that they made him that huge!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Chary (Jul 26, 2019)

RandomUser said:


> Good lord, that is a huge toad plush. I wonder if that is an officially license plush? If it is, I didn't know that they made him that huge!


Not to derail too far, but it might be worth searching for a company called Toy Factory. They make prizes for American arcades and commonly produce gigantic Nintendo plushies. I have a 4ft Pikachu plush in my bedroom, and I’ve seen a Mario from the same company at Dave N Busters before.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2019)

phacox_cll said:


> View attachment 173948


*Thicc.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## 8BitWonder (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## NoNAND (Jul 27, 2019)

mmm yes


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 28, 2019)

I guess capitalizing on a fuck up is more important then realizing something wasn't intentional with memes.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 28, 2019)

[Laughs]


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Mythical (Jul 29, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> [Laughs]
> 
> View attachment 174502


RIP


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2019)

what the fuck


----------



## Xzi (Jul 29, 2019)

This is almost too perfect.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 29, 2019)

Xzi said:


> This is almost too perfect.
> 
> View attachment 174586



We can post gifs now? :o


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> We can post gifs now? :o


Lets wait and see what happens on the Home Page/Meme Box if it has enough Likes.

EDIT_ NOTHING a STILL Picture like the other ones.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 29, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Lets wait and see what happens on the Home Page/Meme Box if it has enough Likes.



It's already there, guess I'll be posting more gifs now.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> It's already there, guess I'll be posting more gifs now.


This seems a little "senseless" because it is not animated on the Starting page.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 29, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> This seems a little "senseless" because it is not animated on the Starting page.



It is for me, you have to enlarge it first.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 29, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> This seems a little "senseless" because it is not animated on the Starting page.


Yeah I figured it wouldn't be animated on the front page, but if you click it there it works.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2019)

Yes NOW I SEE it.

Oh dear, that will go bad..........


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 29, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 174595


meh, I still think the switch one works best since, well, a switch blade XD


----------



## ThoD (Jul 29, 2019)

Not exactly a meme, but someone on a Discord server posted this earlier:


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 29, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Not exactly a meme, but someone on a Discord server posted this earlier:
> View attachment 174608



What we would really find in Area 51.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## AiP24 (Jul 29, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 174595


NintendoWars 20XX confirmed


----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> *pic*


"You fool! Who do you think designed the blue shell?" ~Satan


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 29, 2019)

Veho said:


> "You fool! Who do you think designed the blue shell?" ~Satan



Destroyed by his own creation...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 30, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 174666


----------



## Xzi (Jul 30, 2019)

Good thing I've been to 10 out of 8 of them, then.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> View attachment 174626


I saw that pannenkoek video.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 30, 2019)

*hides 900 korok "seeds"*


----------



## Mythical (Jul 30, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Good thing I've been to 10 out of 8 of them, then.
> 
> View attachment 174707


Weren't there tests where you could gain other badges though? (there was an episode on it)


----------



## Xzi (Jul 31, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Weren't there tests where you could gain other badges though? (there was an episode on it)


Was there?  I remember reading something about the series creator wanting to expand the world a bit, but I didn't recall an episode that explained the extra two badges.  Then again, I was like 10 or 11 when I watched the anime, so I only recall a few specific episodes in their entirety.


----------



## ThoD (Jul 31, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Good thing I've been to 10 out of 8 of them, then.
> 
> View attachment 174707





MythicalData said:


> Weren't there tests where you could gain other badges though? (there was an episode on it)


The OFFICIAL badges are 8 (as in the ones required for the Pokemon League) but there are other smaller Gyms that just aren't counted as official (eg: guy with the Sandshrew in the anime had an unofficial Gym or the Karate Master's Gym being an unofficial one since Sabrina stole the title with her Gym next door TOTALLY not because of the type advantage). The unofficial Gyms still have badges and everything but you just can't enter the really major conferences (eg: Pokemon League) with them but instead supposedly allow you to enter smaller competitions that aren't free to enter.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 31, 2019)

Only some mateys will get this.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 174867


OML


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 31, 2019)

Truly one of the only challenges in single player.


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Xzi (Aug 1, 2019)

_Technically_ correct.


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 1, 2019)

This is kinda low effort but hey I made it myself. Sakurai is enjoying the best game in the franchise of DLC Fighter #4...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2019)

This is true. No edits.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 174921


Perfection.


----------



## NoNAND (Aug 1, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Not exactly a meme, but someone on a Discord server posted this earlier:
> View attachment 174608


Memes without context are the best ones @ThoD .


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 1, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Not exactly a meme, but someone on a Discord server posted this earlier:
> View attachment 174608


hav you ever seen Nichijou before?


----------



## ThoD (Aug 1, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> hav you ever seen Nichijou before?


I have, but how is a bad anime any relevant to memes?:/


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 2, 2019)

ThoD said:


> I have, but how is a bad anime any relevant to memes?:/


Ok, I guess some people don't really care for it. Joke dead.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 174943


But the big floofy dresses hide the rear end being so visible. what's wrong with just wanting to see something cute during your play though and have more options with the looks :3


----------



## IncredulousP (Aug 2, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 174943


egg


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Aug 2, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 174943


>"I mod the game for birthday suits"
He forgot the Skyrim option.


----------



## bjaxx87 (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 2, 2019)

No I will not stop posting these.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 2, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


>


I don't think this is really a hard decision for anyone.  Playstation has a decent UI and some great exclusives, Xbox has an absolutely garbage UI and not a single exclusive.  Anybody who wants a next-gen Microsoft gaming system might as well just build a PC now.


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 2, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I don't think this is really a hard decision for anyone.  Playstation has a decent UI and some great exclusives, Xbox has an absolutely garbage UI and not a single exclusive.  Anybody who wants a next-gen Microsoft gaming system might as well just build a PC now.


tbh though, that's assuming sony doesn't pull another ps3


----------



## Xzi (Aug 2, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> tbh though, that's assuming sony doesn't pull another ps3


PS5 and Scarlett are gonna have basically the same hardware, so they'll be right around the same price.  Which isn't to say that they'll be inexpensive, tariffs between 25% and 35% are going to be applied to them in the US.  I predict an MSRP between $500 and $600 at launch for both.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 2, 2019)

Xzi said:


> PS5 and Scarlett are gonna have basically the same hardware, so they'll be right around the same price.  Which isn't to say that they'll be inexpensive, tariffs between 25% and 35% are going to be applied to them in the US.  I predict an MSRP between $500 and $600 at launch for both.



I say it'll be the price of a PS4 Pro, $400.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 2, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I say it'll be the price of a PS4 Pro, $400.


Hopefully you're right, but I think Sony would be eating a pretty big loss per unit sold in that case.  Best case scenario, only a 25% tariff applies to gaming consoles, at which point it would have to be priced at  roughly $320 before the tariff is factored in.  If it's priced at $400 pre-tariff, that's still $500 post-tariff.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 2, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Hopefully you're right, but I think Sony would be eating a pretty big loss per unit sold in that case.  Best case scenario, only a 25% tariff applies to gaming consoles, at which point it would have to be priced at  roughly $320 before the tariff is factored in.  If it's priced at $400 pre-tariff, that's still $500 post-tariff.



Well, not sure about tariffs, but it'd be in both companies' best interests to price it at $400 or less, final retail price. They'd probably have to incur losses but that's how it goes yeah, $500 and you won't see those consoles hitting the recent 100 million milestone mark.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 2, 2019)

bjaxx87 said:


> View attachment 174989


That actually took me surprisingly long to get



Jiehfeng said:


> Well, not sure about tariffs, but it'd be in both companies' best interests to price it at $400 or less, final retail price. They'd probably have to incur losses but that's how it goes yeah, $500 and you won't see those consoles hitting the recent 100 million milestone mark.


No chance at all for them to launch at that low if they really have good specs, they'll probably be at least 500$, perhaps even more, since there's still a memory shortage that drives up the price of components even for manifacturers... You can't expect the new gen to come at the same price as the current gen after all, it's kinda absurd, but let's be honest, if they do launch at 500$ or more, it's actually gonna be cheaper to just build a PC with the money instead, it's not like the exclusives are really worth it at this point considering 1-4 years after any system is out it's possible to emulate perfectly


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 2, 2019)

ThoD said:


> No chance at all for them to launch at that low if they really have good specs, they'll probably be at least 500$, perhaps even more, since there's still a memory shortage that drives up the price of components even for manifacturers... You can't expect the new gen to come at the same price as the current gen after all, it's kinda absurd, but let's be honest, if they do launch at 500$ or more, it's actually gonna be cheaper to just build a PC with the money instead, it's not like the exclusives are really worth it at this point considering 1-4 years after any system is out it's possible to emulate perfectly



You're forgetting consoles are usually sold at a loss, and current gen consoles are $300. In the future when these consoles would release, the parts used would be cheaper.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 2, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> You're forgetting consoles are usually sold at a loss, and current gen consoles are $300. In the future when these consoles would release, the parts used would be cheaper.


Who told you they are sold at a loss? You are forgetting that manufacturers aren't paying the same you'd pay to make one, when you buy/build parts in bulk in the MILLIONS, it's a lot cheaper than buying 10-20 of them The "loss" is at MOST 5% of the price and it almost always occurs after launch, as almost all consoles ever launched have been sold at prices that gave a decent margin in profits to allow for the "loss" from bundles/sales/pricedrops that come later.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 2, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Who told you they are sold at a loss? You are forgetting that manufacturers aren't paying the same you'd pay to make one, when you buy/build parts in bulk in the MILLIONS, it's a lot cheaper than buying 10-20 of them The "loss" is at MOST 5% of the price and it almost always occurs after launch, as almost all consoles ever launched have been sold at prices that gave a decent margin in profits to allow for the "loss" from bundles/sales/pricedrops that come later.



At most 5%? From where did you get that info? iirc the PS3 had $100+ losses at launch, and other consoles as well but I don't remember the figures. In any case this is too much of a discussion for the meme box.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 2, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> At most 5%? From where did you get that info? iirc the PS3 had $100+ losses at launch, and other consoles as well but I don't remember the figures. In any case this is too much of a discussion for the meme box.


Are you really saying the console that had the third highest launch price out of ALL consoles ever made had a loss of 100+$ at launch? Seriously? The loss was from the price being too high, not too low. They lost initial sales, then had to cut the price down by a LOT in order to even sell, that's where the loss came from.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 2, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Are you really saying the console that had the third highest launch price out of ALL consoles ever made had a loss of 100+$ at launch? Seriously? The loss was from the price being too high, not too low. They lost initial sales, then had to cut the price down by a LOT in order to even sell, that's where the loss came from.





			
				Pricing said:
			
		

> The combined materials and manufacturing costs for each device come to about $806 for the model with a 20GB hard drive, excluding the cost of the controller, cables, and packaging, iSuppli said.



Source

Even with a $599 price point it's still a loss per console, nevermind loss from units unsold.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 2, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Source
> 
> Even with a $599 price point it's still a loss per console, nevermind loss from units unsold.


You just proved my point, you are comparing SINGLE purchases, in which case it would be losing money, BUT they buy the parts/components and everything in BULK and manufactured in company owned factories, which is ridiculously cheaper. If you are looking at the price of 1 of each part, of course it's gonna end up with a really high price, only an idiot would do such a comparison! Retail parts have huge markups compared to mass produced ones since they have to go through 3-4 hands first (component factory, assembly factory, storage, distribution, retail, etc.) so they end up having higher prices, but if you get them directly from factory and in bulk in the MILLIONS, it's going to be a LOT cheaper and that's on top of the fact that some components are made in-house such as parts of the motherboards, disk drives, etc. (which is dirt cheap).

Anyways, EoF and memes aren't a place to talk about this so let's leave it at that and I'll just assume you got my point


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 2, 2019)

ThoD said:


> You just proved my point, you are comparing SINGLE purchases, in which case it would be losing money, BUT they buy the parts/components and everything in BULK and manufactured in company owned factories, which is ridiculously cheaper. If you are looking at the price of 1 of each part, of course it's gonna end up with a really high price, only an idiot would do such a comparison! Retail parts have huge markups compared to mass produced ones since they have to go through 3-4 hands first (component factory, assembly factory, storage, distribution, retail, etc.) so they end up having higher prices, but if you get them directly from factory and in bulk in the MILLIONS, it's going to be a LOT cheaper and that's on top of the fact that some components are made in-house such as parts of the motherboards, disk drives, etc. (which is dirt cheap).
> 
> Anyways, EoF and memes aren't a place to talk about this so let's leave it at that and I'll just assume you got my point



Dude, it's never mass production to levels where you get that big of a discount, especially at launch where only like 200k is produced. I'm sure the analysts considered bulk discounts, and even then at that time period it was new technology, that won't get you $200+ bulk discounts especially at a launch level of production. It's common knowledge the PS3 made losses per unit by cost, google and you'll get millions of articles on it.
If you still say no, let's talk on our profiles or something to avoid flooding the meme box. ;D

EDIT: I also forgot to mention, it said $800 excluding the cost of the controller, cables, and packaging as well. And the $800 cost is for the 20 GB model that was priced at $500, so I don't believe this extremely generous bulk discount theory of yours, especially considering again, the amount produced at launch/planned.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 2, 2019)

Savage.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 2, 2019)

Graphics card argument for gaming PC


----------



## Mama Looigi (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Aug 3, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> Graphics card argument for gaming PC


AMD has a track record of releasing poor drivers for their graphics cards which cause issues.  I'd take NVidia over AMD any day simply for the stability.


----------



## Mythical (Aug 3, 2019)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> AMD has a track record of releasing poor drivers for their graphics cards which cause issues.  I'd take NVidia over AMD any day simply for the stability.


also better open gl support. No need for vulkan backends usually (this is the kicker for me cuz emulation)
edit (invidia has the better support)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Mythical (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## gameboy (Aug 3, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


>



he's sweating because theres no button for PC. And AMD has higher framerates for First Person Games, Nvidia has higher framerates for third-person. AMD has been good now since 2016-ish, but they werent for a good long stretch.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MythicalData said:


>


 
LOL its ideal to stop magikarps evolution until the lvl.90's


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Aug 3, 2019)

gameboy said:


> he's sweating because theres no button for PC.



actually he's sweating because there's no button for the bandai playdia. according to wikipedia, it's entire lifespan was September 23, 1994 yet it still had titles releasing until the middle of 1996 even though nobody knew what it was or cared. now that's dedication.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 3, 2019)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> AMD has a track record of releasing poor drivers for their graphics cards which cause issues.  I'd take NVidia over AMD any day simply for the stability.


AMD has had many ups and downs, especially in the 2000s. They have gotten better as of 2014-2016(somewhere around that line).


----------



## gameboy (Aug 3, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> AMD has had many ups and downs, especially in the 2000s. They have gotten better as of 2014-2016(somewhere around that line).



Amd got competitive again whenever Ryzen and Polaris first came out


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 3, 2019)

The PS4 can be such a drama queen sometimes...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 4, 2019)

Here we have Captain America and Iron Man bickering in an argument involving AMD and Nvidia for their newest PC.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Aug 4, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 175220


NOTHING has ever annoyed me more when playing a game that involves a lot of crouching/dashing than that stupid popup freezing my game to ask me if I want to enable sticky keys even though I've already said no a hundred times and checked the "do not show this message again" box


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 4, 2019)

ThoD said:


> NOTHING has ever annoyed me more when playing a game that involves a lot of crouching/dashing than that stupid popup freezing my game to ask me if I want to enable sticky keys even though I've already said no a hundred times and checked the "do not show this message again" box



For Windows 7, iirc by going to the Ease of Access center you can disable the prompt of pressing Shift many times.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 4, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> For Windows 7, iirc by going to the Ease of Access center you can disable the prompt of pressing Shift many times.


I know, mainly had the problem back on XP since it would often not permanently disable and I played Serious Sam II a LOT (and I do mean a LOT) which had plenty crouching as it was a simple way to dodge hits and when fighting hordes, the button got pressed more than just a couple times, game would freeze to show popup but when I was back to the game I was either dead or it had crashed:/


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## NoNAND (Aug 4, 2019)

fair enough, seems plausible.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Mythical (Aug 5, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

when you ruin it by naming the file


----------



## AiP24 (Aug 5, 2019)

When Toon Link becomes irrelevant as everyone moves from him to Young Link SSBU 2018 colorized


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> *Yanks can't into roundabouts*


Don't blame pokeymans for your ineptitude, if you can't figure out the concept of "driving around stuff" it's entirely your fault that you're late for work ;o; 

What do you even work as, a crayon taster?  ;o;


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 5, 2019)

Veho said:


> Don't blame pokeymans for your ineptitude, if you can't figure out the concept of "driving around stuff" it's entirely your fault that you're late for work ;o;
> 
> What do you even work as, a crayon taster?  ;o;



Clearly it's more of a hidden grudge against the chicken. They're always up to something.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Aug 5, 2019)

AiP24 said:


> When Toon Link becomes irrelevant as everyone moves from him to Young Link SSBU 2018 colorized
> View attachment 175283


Princess Zelda I don't feel so good.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## AutumnWolf (Aug 5, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 175247


----------



## Mythical (Aug 5, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 175362


Rambo Medic is the best class


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 6, 2019)

Two types of BoTW players.


----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## NoNAND (Aug 8, 2019)

You ain't yourself when you hungry


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 173726


Oh my GOOOOOOD 
What has been seen can't be unseeeeeeen


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 9, 2019)

Always topical apparently.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 9, 2019)

You're hired!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## AutumnWolf (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## RedBlueGreen (Aug 9, 2019)

Sinon said:


> View attachment 175965


This sounds like a conspiracy by people who would commit mass shootings. They want the violent games gone so they can say they had no other way of dealing with their aggression than shooting people IRL


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 10, 2019)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 175992


PONG was released in 1972!


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 10, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> PONG was released in 1972!


Oh shiz you're right! So much for historical meme accuracy


----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 10, 2019)

Press any key to continue.


----------



## CoolStarDood (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## NoNAND (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 11, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> snip



If not for the red circle I would've been clueless as to what this meant.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 11, 2019)

Such grace.


----------



## tabzer (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 12, 2019)

tabzer said:


>



More like Reddit as a whole, but hey, that's where all the memes originally come from, besides 4chan.


----------



## tabzer (Aug 12, 2019)

Fixed.  I was mainly referring to the front page, but you are right about in general.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 12, 2019)

tabzer said:


> Fixed.  I was mainly referring to the front page, but you are right about in general.



Nice, our very own meta meme lol.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Prans (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 13, 2019)

Look what you have done now.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 13, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Look what you have done now.


----------



## Veho (Aug 13, 2019)

Prans said:


> View attachment 176238​


To be fair, that beach looks like shit. At least in Minecraft you won't get two dozen heroin needles stuck in you if you go for a walk.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 13, 2019)

Go make me one now, Nintendo.


----------



## AiP24 (Aug 13, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Go make me one now, Nintendo.
> 
> View attachment 176300


7.8/10 would eat, but THE DARN LETTUCE KEEPS DRIFTING OUT OF MY SANDWICH!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 15, 2019)

I had to see this, so now so do you.


----------



## Mythical (Aug 15, 2019)

Age old meme

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Mama Looigi (Aug 15, 2019)

hippy dave said:


> I had to see this, so now so do you.
> 
> View attachment 176408


I don’t get it


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 15, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> I don’t get it



https://knowyourmeme.com/news/heres-to-loss-the-internets-greatest-meme


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Aug 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 176433


Of course


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 15, 2019)

I hope this get not out of control.....


----------



## ThoD (Aug 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> I hope this gets out of control.....


Fixed it for you, it's EoF after all


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 15, 2019)

Gold.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 15, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 176441


"Gaming keys" is literally the most BS way to jack up a keyboard's price, it's just painted keys and you pay like 5€ over a normal keyboard just for that... Keyboards with Fn button that lets you set sensitivity (and switch between analog and normal input for keys among other things) on the other hand, now THOSE are worth the 60-90€!


----------



## Wombo Combo (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## ROllerGuy (Aug 16, 2019)

Some Wii bricker memes anyone?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 176502



Pretty sure the text is fake though. 
Nvm probably real, in the Japanese manual.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 16, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Pretty sure the text is fake though.
> Nvm probably real, in the Japanese manual.


But this i think:


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> But this i think:
> 
> View attachment 176504



I fucking love this lmao.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 16, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Nvm probably real, in the Japanese manual.



Definetly !! 

https://www.wiisworld.com/news/wii-safety-manual.html


----------



## ThoD (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 17, 2019)

ThoD said:


>


don't threaten me with a good time


----------



## subtextz (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Aug 17, 2019)

subtextz said:


>


Is it me or are dad and pun jokes actually funnier than normal jokes?


----------



## subtextz (Aug 17, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Is it me or are dad and pun jokes actually funnier than normal jokes?


The drier the better.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## subtextz (Aug 17, 2019)

This combo works


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## subtextz (Aug 17, 2019)

oopsie


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 17, 2019)

subtextz said:


>



Since you're new here, rules state memes not related to gaming aren't allowed to be posted here, but you can post those here. Have fun.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 17, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Since you're new here, rules state memes not related to gaming aren't allowed to be posted here, but you can post those here. Have fun.


He can't post them there either, that's a thread for "funny" pictures, not cringey completely unfunny pictures


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 17, 2019)

ThoD said:


> He can't post them there either, that's a thread for "funny" pictures, not cringey completely unfunny pictures



Dude y u do dis ;o;


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 17, 2019)

...ok then


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## 666nyan666 (Aug 19, 2019)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 176670


If this is a real Tumblr post, i demand a list of the questions and Nintendo of Europe's answers to each one.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 19, 2019)

666nyan666 said:


> If this is a real Tumblr post, i demand a list of the questions and Nintendo of Europe's answers to each one.


Well it's a real tumblr but I see no sign of that post on it any more. Contact her if you're keen.


----------



## Mythical (Aug 19, 2019)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 176670


Isn't there furniture in her bedroom? (I've only played the ds version but I'm fairly certain it would be consistent throughout)


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 19, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Isn't there furniture in her bedroom? (I've only played the ds version but I'm fairly certain it would be consistent throughout)


Hm I only finished the game last month and I can't remember her bedroom


----------



## Mythical (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 19, 2019)

MythicalData said:


>


Yeah sounds like it's only in the DS version.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 19, 2019)

Cleaning out my meme/funny pics folders lately and I've barely made a dent in the pile, so here's a dump of some random ones I kept (1-2 may have been posted before. can't remember)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 19, 2019)

(*its)


----------



## ThoD (Aug 19, 2019)

Bored, so gonna test out how people overreact


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 19, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Bored, so gonna test out how people overreact



If you really wanted to test, you shouldn't have said that. If there were going to be overreactions, that reduced it by like 80% lol.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Aug 19, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Bored, so gonna test out how people overreact


Those are DLC characters. You have to pay $7.99 each to buy them.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> If you really wanted to test, you shouldn't have said that. If there were going to be overreactions, that reduced it by like 80% lol.


i think that was the point :3


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 19, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> i think that was the point :3



Really? Maybe unknowingly, but I know @ThoD likes to sit back and watch drama so I doubt it.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 19, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Really? Maybe unknowingly, but I know @ThoD likes to sit back and watch drama so I doubt it.


Like I said, posted if because bored and said that so this thread doesn't turn into the politics section, if I really wanted to piss people off and get them riled up I got tons more offensive memes, compared to those what I posted is less than even "tame"


----------



## jahrs (Aug 20, 2019)

Did you also not unlock the outfit for that one guy on the far top right.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 20, 2019)

not a meme technically but might as well be. I can't believe women are so oppressed in the pinball community


----------



## ThoD (Aug 20, 2019)

Nerdtendo said:


> View attachment 176872 not a meme technically but might as well be. I can't believe women are so oppressed in the pinball community


How are they "oppressed" just because there are more males playing?:/ Oppressed would be if the males were actively preventing females from playing and opposing them being a part of the community, which isn't the case at all! Just because not many women are into something that doesn't mean they are oppressed, it's like saying women are oppressed in science fields because not many are actually interested enough to apply for them, which is completely idiotic, but oh well...

Back to the memes


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 21, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 176895


I wouldn't even be mad, that is hilarious XD


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 21, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> ...ok then
> 
> View attachment 176574


Apex Legends PR


----------



## ThoD (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Aug 21, 2019)

Brachy boy is back for Iceborne, now we just need the Magalas and White Fatty/Yama Tsukami/Yama Kurai/Toa Tesukatora!


----------



## Prans (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## NoNAND (Aug 23, 2019)

simple math logic lol


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 23, 2019)

Installing... 99%...



 

Very much worth the watch, though I recommend watching the world record speedrun first for context.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2019)

Tony Hawk isn't only facing identity crisis.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## gameboy (Aug 24, 2019)

Psionic Roshambo said:


>



more like the i7-8700k w ithout hyperthreading due to severe vulnerabilities


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 24, 2019)

In spite of recent events.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 24, 2019)

I got fed up with my i5 Skylake... After the patches I could literally feel the difference in speed


----------



## ThoD (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Humanity (Aug 24, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 177179


More disturbing than funny.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 24, 2019)

Humanity said:


> More disturbing than funny.



I feel like that was the intention, something close to dark humor but not quite there yet.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 177289


----------



## Humanity (Aug 24, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I feel like that was the intention, something close to dark humor but not quite there yet.


Why do you have such a weird ass avatar? 

I am not meaning to insult you but I really do wonder. 

You agree that Christianity is disturbing but not whatever your avatar person is promoting?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 24, 2019)

Humanity said:


> Why do you have such a weird ass avatar?
> 
> I am not meaning to insult you but I really do wonder.
> 
> You agree that Christianity is disturbing but not whatever your avatar person is promoting?



Well if you want an answer, PM me so that the meme box can stay a meme box.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Humanity (Aug 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 177359


That is not funny. 

Homelessness can not be a meme.


----------



## gooeywreck (Aug 24, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Dude thanks for posting it. i was able to grab a tee shirt before they ran out. there is 45 min left to get one if anyone wants one.   https://www.qwertee.com/last-chance


----------



## ThoD (Aug 24, 2019)

Humanity said:


> _"Ever been so white that you vanish?"
> 
> 
> 
> _


Fail to see the joke, plus this thread is for GAMING memes, not just random images...


----------



## Humanity (Aug 24, 2019)

ThoD said:


> this thread is for GAMING memes


I was not aware.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 24, 2019)

Humanity said:


> I was not aware.


I wish we had a general memes thread, but it says in the OP it's for gaming memes...


> The rules:
> - each post must contain only one image, other images will be ignored
> - the image *must be uploaded as attachment *(or pasted into the post, which automatically generates an attachment) *HOTLINKING IS NOT ALLOWED/WILL NOT WORK*
> - only post pictures if they are funny and/or relevant to video games
> ...


----------



## Humanity (Aug 24, 2019)

ThoD said:


> I wish we had a general memes thread, but it says in the OP it's for gaming memes...


Yeah, I just checked OP. 

Why not create one yourself??


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 24, 2019)

ThoD said:


> I wish we had a general memes thread, but it says in the OP it's for gaming memes...



Post funny pictures can be so if the memes are funny, that's what I do.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 24, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Post funny pictures can be so if the memes are funny, that's what I do.


What is "the poli"?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 24, 2019)

Humanity said:


> What is "the poli"?



Sorry, I was writing a post earlier in response to your homelessness comment and I didn't cause I thought it'd be a waste of time.


----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Humanity (Aug 24, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Sorry, I was writing a post earlier in response to your homelessness comment and I didn't cause I thought it'd be a waste of time.


Were u gonna be rude 2 me? 

"Go back to the poli"


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 24, 2019)

Humanity said:


> Were u gonna be rude 2 me?
> 
> "Go back to the poli"



Maybe, use your imagination. ;O;


----------



## ThoD (Aug 24, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Post funny pictures can be so if the memes are funny, that's what I do.


That thread has turned into shit unfortunately, 99% of things posted on it now are just cringey, the bad kind to boot...

Anyway, to get us back on track:


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Humanity (Aug 24, 2019)

ThoD said:


> That thread has turned into shit unfortunately, 99% of things posted on it now are just cringey, the bad kind to boot...
> 
> Anyway, to get us back on track:
> View attachment 177361


I don't get that image.. where is the funny? 

Here is a funny (well, more sad than funny):





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

It is sad because that game otherwise looks worth a try, personally.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 24, 2019)

Humanity said:


> I don't get that image.. where is the funny?
> 
> Here is a funny (well, more sad than funny):
> 
> ...


All the really great memes and jokes are those that need explaining /s

I'll assume you are just being cynical about not getting the one I posted as the only other alternative is being too dumb to understand what a pun is...

And as for Ratchet and Clank, that one is BY FAR the worst game in the series, it's completely crap and pretty much just a shat out game meant as a tie-in for the movie (it literally uses clips from the movie for the cutscenes even, THAT lazy)! Also, ALL Ratchet and Clank games so far have been 30FPS, so what's the problem? Especially the older ones have the animations/camera flow SO well made you don't even notice it (even though there's not motion blur or anything).


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 25, 2019)

Chess is also gay.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 25, 2019)

Game physics logic.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 25, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Game physics logic.
> 
> View attachment 177411



To quote the comments, Link hadn't eaten in a 100 years, so cut him some slack. ;o;


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 25, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> To quote the comments, Link hadn't eaten in a 100 years, so cut him some slack. ;o;


Hahaha that is gold


----------



## subtextz (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Humanity (Aug 25, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 177461


That is how most employers behave with their employees.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 25, 2019)

Humanity said:


> That is how most employers behave with their employees.


They're ripping still useable parts out of employees before they dump them?


----------



## Humanity (Aug 25, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> They're ripping still useable parts out of employees before they dump them?


That is what was done with me, yes.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 25, 2019)

Sorry for derailing this thread. I was just curious about Humanity's reply.

I know I should be posting something cool and funny now, but I'm really not good at memes...




I found GhostLatte's van, though.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 25, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Hmm, not sure I understand. I think my situation isn't that different, though. I was dumped after I had an accident from which my hand never properly recovered.
> 
> They found some made up reason and replaced me with someone who can work more efficiently.


Now I dislike employers even more. Because now I am sure that I am right. 

Your edit has popped up when I have gone to reply to you. Same thing happened to me, made up reason.

From what I have read, even though my story is bad: yours is even worse. Your past employers in question are quite possibly even more evil than my past employers in question.

We _need_ Universal Basic Income.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 25, 2019)

For the love of god people, keep politics out of the EoF or fun threads, tired of all this BS:/ Employers are employers and not homeless bunkrupt idiots because they act based on what's best for the company, they aren't gonna keep a dead person on the payroll for example and if a worker for whatever reason can't perform as well as he should for an extended period of time, they SHOULD fire them. Sure, the worker will feel bad, but better fire one person than burden everyone else working alongside said worker. Now, like I said, take this somewhere else, this is for MEMES, politics surpassed memes in 2017 and now reside in the higher plane of idiocy called cringe.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 25, 2019)

ThoD said:


> For the love of god people, keep politics out of the EoF or fun threads, tired of all this BS:/ Employers are employers and not homeless bunkrupt idiots because they act based on what's best for the company, they aren't gonna keep a dead person on the payroll for example and if a worker for whatever reason can't perform as well as he should for an extended period of time, they SHOULD fire them. Sure, the worker will feel bad, but better fire one person than burden everyone else working alongside said worker. Now, like I said, take this somewhere else, this is for MEMES, politics surpassed memes in 2017 and now reside in the higher plane of idiocy called cringe.



I agree, but dude, every time you say that you give your points on the topic as well and say "let's stop now".


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Super.Nova (Aug 25, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 177461


I did this before with my approximately 15 years old PC.
I couldn't let it go and turned it into a NAS server instead and it's been of extremely useful to me.
I now have 32TB of "Arrrrr matie's" contents on it.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 25, 2019)

Super.Nova said:


> I did this before with my approximately 15 years old PC.
> I couldn't let it go and turned it into a NAS server instead and it's been of extremely useful to me.
> I now have 32TB of "Arrrrr matie's" contents on it.



That's a lot of copies of the Pirates of the Caribbean. ;o;


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 25, 2019)

Sorry for derailing this thread with my bullshit.
I should have thought better than posting that here, but it happened...

Quick, lazy thingie to make up for it


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 25, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> snip



I like this one the best.


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 25, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I like this one the best.
> 
> View attachment 177467


Nice one!
I should've made DOOD instead.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 25, 2019)

ThoD said:


> For the love of god people, keep politics out of the EoF or fun threads, tired of all this BS:/ Employers are employers and not homeless bunkrupt idiots because they act based on what's best for the company, they aren't gonna keep a dead person on the payroll for example and if a worker for whatever reason can't perform as well as he should for an extended period of time, they SHOULD fire them. Sure, the worker will feel bad, but better fire one person than burden everyone else working alongside said worker. Now, like I said, take this somewhere else, this is for MEMES, politics surpassed memes in 2017 and now reside in the higher plane of idiocy called cringe.


I am blocking you for: attempting to justify evil.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 25, 2019)

Mario




Ok, it's not a meme. But weird...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 25, 2019)

@ThoD Humanity has blocked you, it's all over now. Your only hope is the Area 51 raid to join a new race. ;O;


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 25, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> @ThoD Humanity has blocked you, it's all over now. Your only hope is the Area 51 raid to join a new race. ;O;


That's actually a good one.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Aug 25, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> @ThoD Humanity has blocked you, it's all over now. Your only hope is the Area 51 raid to join a new race. ;O;



But then you actually get to area 51 and they find your incognito browser history and you're like


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 25, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> That's *actually* a good one.



I am deeply hurt lmao.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 25, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I am deeply hurt lmao.


Haha, didn't mean it that way, honestly. I really didn't expect somebody would make a good joke out of that.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 25, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Hey, didn't mean it that way, honestly. I really didn't expect somebody to make a good joke out of that.



Ah no sweat, I was kidding.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 25, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> @ThoD Humanity has blocked you, it's all over now. Your only hope is the Area 51 raid to join a new race. ;O;


You are now being blocked by me, too.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 25, 2019)

Humanity said:


> You are now being blocked by me, too.



I never thought this day would come.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 25, 2019)

Ohmy


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Aug 25, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I never thought this day would come.


I wonder who's blocked more people, Hideki Kamiya or Humanity.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 25, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Hey, didn't mean it that way, honestly. I really didn't expect somebody would make a good joke out of that.


You too, for liking the post where he made fun of me.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 25, 2019)

Humanity can't take a joke, what has the world come to?

Masharooms for making muh ketchuppoh


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Aug 25, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Lighten up, people. This is so silly.



Everybody being like this


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 25, 2019)

Everyone is forgetting we're allowed to talk in this thread according to the rules. 
Also almost everyone was either joking or kidding, with the exception of a few taking things seriously. By saying things like silence or lighten up would only make things look like it was bad in the first place, it makes things worse. I hope the mods don't take any of this seriously either. Enjoy your Sunday, play a chill mixtape on YouTube and dance.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 25, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Everyone is forgetting we're allowed to talk in this thread according to the rules.
> Also almost everyone was either joking or kidding, with the exception of a few taking things seriously. By saying things like silence or lighten up would only make things look like it was bad in the first place, it makes things worse. I hope the mods don't take any of this seriously either. Enjoy your Sunday, play a chill mixtape on YouTube and dance.


This I can agree with. 

Here's one last pic for today.




Luigi's one for spitting...


----------



## ThoD (Aug 25, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I agree, but dude, every time you say that you give your points on the topic as well and say "let's stop now".


Simple, to end bickering, just drop an indisputable hard fact, that usually shuts them right up or as you've seen...


Humanity said:


> I am blocking you for: attempting to justify evil.


gets them butthurt all because they are too spoiled to accept one of the biggest truths out there, humans are NOT equal, have never been and will never be, it's called natural selection and it's a law of nature



Humanity said:


> You are now being blocked by me, too.


Do I need to link the Shia LaBeouf video here? Because I will, but know nobody cares if you block them


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 26, 2019)

they’re not gonna hold back now


----------



## TheJeweler (Aug 26, 2019)

found this on reddit, posting it because of the yakuza remaster


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## IncredulousP (Aug 26, 2019)

Veho said:


>


That looks like Ryker


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 26, 2019)

This is honestly my favorite meme, and I use it when people say they are hungry


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 26, 2019)

AlanJohn said:


> View attachment 177574



One would assume he's had some, but the princess is always in another castle. :/


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 26, 2019)

Actually




Ok, Toad's creeping me out...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 26, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> .


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 26, 2019)

Ohno


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 26, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 177576


I can't tell if he's running away or coming after me.
I don't like you toad, go away...


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 26, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Actually
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happiness freaks out all of us at times


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 26, 2019)

Kirbs looks a bit dehydrated

These memes are as dry as I feel. It's so freaking hot today.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 26, 2019)

I'm gonna do what's called a pro gamer move


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 26, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I'm gonna do what's called a pro gamer move
> 
> View attachment 177585


Is there a game where that actually works?
I know there are games where in the competitive scene, lowering the graphics makes things a lot easier to do. But not to the sense portrayed in the comic above.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 26, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> Is there a game where that actually works?
> I know there are games where in the competitive scene, lowering the graphics makes things a lot easier to do. But not to the sense portrayed in the comic above.



Sure. For a long time PUBG was like that, with the grass as well, though it's patched now.
And CSGO players for example stretch their resolution width to have a bigger target to aim at/easier to see.


----------



## face235 (Aug 26, 2019)

Bethesda has invaded Eorzia!!! Rise up, fellow adventurers, and vanquish this evil!




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Geez, it took forever to get that post right.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2019)

AlanJohn said:


> View attachment 177574


Its over for Italian Plumbercels


----------



## Xzi (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 26, 2019)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 177590



Despite everything, gotta say, they're smart business people.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 26, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Despite everything, gotta say, they're smart business people.


I disagree.  Newell's explanation on why Valve doesn't engage in the same business practice is a lot more sensible.  You don't win over customers from other storefronts by limiting their purchasing options.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 26, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I disagree.  Newell's explanation on why Valve doesn't engage in the same business practice is a lot more sensible.  You don't win over customers from other storefronts by limiting their purchasing options.



That's true but aren't they doing well right now? Also Fortnite, I'm talking about Epic as a whole as well.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 26, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> That's true but aren't they doing well right now? Also Fortnite, I'm talking about Epic as a whole as well.


Fortnite's profits have been declining for a number of months now.  I don't play the game, but buzz around the interwebs suggests that people really hate the mech update.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 26, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Fortnite's profits have been declining for a number of months now.  I don't play the game, but buzz around the interwebs suggests that people really hate the mech update.



Doesn't change the fact that it is huge and made them billions lol.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 26, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Doesn't change the fact that it is huge and made them billions lol.


Well yeah, same for Valve and CS/TF2/DOTA.  Difference is that Valve isn't wasting all that money buying up temporary exclusives and pissing off potential customers.  Rather they reinvest a smaller amount into hardware innovation and improving Steam.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 26, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Well yeah, same for Valve and CS/TF2/DOTA.  Difference is that Valve isn't wasting all that money buying up temporary exclusives and pissing off potential customers.  Rather they reinvest a smaller amount into hardware innovation and improving Steam.



Fortnite has the biggest annual gaming sales of all time. And remember my original statement, that they're smart business people, which is how they got so big. The comparison to Valve is irrelevant, though I agree with you.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 26, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Fortnite has the biggest annual gaming sales of all time. And remember my original statement, that they're smart business people, which is how they got so big. The comparison to Valve is irrelevant, though I agree with you.


It appeals to children and casuals, but that type of popularity is not everlasting and they've been mismanaging it lately.  IMO the dumbest part about Epic's strategy is that they haven't even claimed all their best first-party titles as exclusive.  For example, they're sitting on a goldmine if they just removed UT2004 from Steam and remastered it.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 26, 2019)

Xzi said:


> It appeals to children and casuals, but that type of popularity is not everlasting and they've been mismanaging it lately.  IMO the dumbest part about Epic's strategy is that they haven't even claimed all their best first-party titles as exclusive.  For example, they're sitting on a goldmine if they just removed UT2004 from Steam and remastered it.



Yes, every company has their fair share of missed opportunities and bad decisions, but my point about them hasn't changed has it? It's just a simple thing, they're smart enough to be doing as well as they are right now. Heck, even their store, which again I don't like, is gaining traction.

https://www.businessinsider.com/epic-games-store-total-users-2019-3


----------



## Xzi (Aug 26, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Yes, every company has their fair share of missed opportunities and bad decisions, but my point about them hasn't changed has it? It's just a simple thing, they're smart enough to be doing as well as they are right now. Heck, even their store, which again I don't like, is gaining traction.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/epic-games-store-total-users-2019-3


I'd contend that the success of one F2P game doesn't necessarily make the company or their overall business strategy "smart."  There's no indication as of yet that Fortnite's popularity will carry over to sales for other games or genres on EGS.  Not to mention Epic is currently facing a class-action lawsuit over their numerous security breaches related to Fortnite.  Only time will tell how it all plays out in the end, but I'm certainly not going to put my trust in a company that's likely to be absorbed by Tencent in the near future.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 26, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I'd contend that the success of one F2P game doesn't necessarily make the company or their overall business strategy "smart."  There's no indication as of yet that Fortnite's popularity will carry over to sales for other games or genres on EGS.  Not to mention Epic is currently facing a class-action lawsuit over their numerous security breaches related to Fortnite.  Only time will tell how it all plays out in the end, but I'm certainly not going to put my trust in a company that's likely to be absorbed by Tencent in the near future.



I wasn't talking about their overall strategy though, just that they're smart business people. It doesn't matter if it's just one game, they took a decent enough game and made it immensely successful, and even though I don't like them as a company and such, I'm not going to deny that they've made some really good business decisions that got them there, and this is not from the perspective of a gamer. If it's so easy, why can't other companies come close to Fortnite? 

Also as gamers we have a plethora of opinions and views of many companies and their practices and decisions. But when it comes to reality and sales, the situation is quite hilariously the opposite.

We blame Activision, EA, Ubisoft, etc, but yet the top selling games are always from them lmao.

I'm not putting my trust in Epic either, but as business goes, it's undeniable that they've made very good decisions to get to where they are now, amongst huge competition as well.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 26, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I wasn't talking about their overall strategy though, just that they're smart business people. It doesn't matter if it's just one game, they took a decent enough game and made it immensely successful, and even though I don't like them as a company and such, I'm not going to deny that they've made some really good business decisions that got them there, and this is not from the perspective of a gamer. If it's so easy, why can't other companies come close to Fortnite?


The success of a single game can often be attributed to luck or chance.  Fortnite is largely derivative of other games/concepts, and it happened to come along at precisely the right moment.  Before battle royales there were MOBAs, and LoL took the crown.  Before that, MMOs were the most popular money-making genre, and Blizzard won out with WoW.  So to answer your question: "flavor of the year" games come and go, there were several before Fortnite, and there will be several after.  Only if Epic can produce more hits of that same magnitude might I consider them "smart business people."  Right now it's unclear if they'll even retain Fortnite's success for the long term.



Jiehfeng said:


> Also as gamers we have a plethora of opinions and views of many companies and their practices and decisions. But when it comes to reality and sales, the situation is quite hilariously the opposite.
> 
> We blame Activision, EA, Ubisoft, etc, but yet the top selling games are always from them lmao.
> 
> I'm not putting my trust in Epic either, but as business goes, it's undeniable that they've made very good decisions to get to where they are now, amongst huge competition as well.


"A fool and his money are soon parted" is as true as it has ever been.  Though in Epic's case it's mostly money taken from the parents of said fools.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 26, 2019)

Guys can you fucking take this elsewhere?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 26, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Guys can you fucking take this elsewhere?



Chill dude, the discussion came out of the meme he posted so it's all under the rules of the OP. Though @Xzi proved his point so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Guys can you fucking take this elsewhere?


i.e. "Get a room, you two!"


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 26, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 177597


Keeping it classy. That wrench actually looks cool, I'll admit.

Hmm, maybe I should glue Luigi to a delivery van and test how people react...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 26, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Keeping it classy. That wrench actually looks cool, I'll admit.
> 
> Hmm, maybe I should glue Luigi to a delivery van and test how people react...



If it's a van, there's a certain member you have to contact first about.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 26, 2019)

Only true OGs gonna get this one.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 26, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> If it's a van, there's a certain member you have to contact first about.


That gave me a chuckle. His van may be getting a bit old and rusty now, but you have to admit, he sticks to his role.





There is truth in these words.

Edit:


Xzi said:


> Only true OGs gonna get this one.
> 
> View attachment 177603


A Chex Quest meme? That's a first for me.
Tripandrear


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Only ᴘᴇᴏᴘʟᴇ ꜰʀᴏᴍ ᴄᴏᴜɴᴛʀɪᴇs ᴛʜᴀᴛ sᴇʟʟ ᴛʜᴀᴛ ʙʀᴀɴᴅ ᴏꜰ ᴄᴇʀᴇᴀʟ  gonna get this one.



Chex your privilege.




Upaluppa said:


> There is truth in these words.


Tetris taught me that your achievements disappear, but your mistakes pile up.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 26, 2019)

Veho said:


> Chex your privilege.



Thank goodness, I was questioning my "OG-ness" and was having an early midlife crisis.

Though my country did have those Kellogg's cereal game discs, man those were the shit.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 27, 2019)

Veho said:


> Chex your privilege.


Ahh I had no idea Chex wasn't global.  Well, here's an easily understood meme for everybody, courtesy of the crackwatch community.


----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Aug 27, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Thank goodness, I was questioning my "OG-ness" and was having an early midlife crisis.
> 
> Though my country did have those Kellogg's cereal game discs, man those were the shit.


Same about the disks, those ones were shit, thankfully we didn't get them here and what we did get were some cool AF (for the time) flying simulators with helicopters or football games with Frosties, played the shit out of those when I was in elementary, good times


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Thank goodness, I was questioning my "OG-ness" and was having an early midlife crisis.
> 
> Though my country did have those Kellogg's cereal game discs, man those were the shit.


Eh, you can get them for free now :3
https://www.themarysue.com/play-chex-quest-1-2-3-free/
https://www.moddb.com/games/chex-quest/downloads/chex-quest-3-official-release


----------



## RandomUser (Aug 28, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 177597


Hey now, I own a Supercharged Jaguar R with that hood ornament.
I don't own a Atari Jaguar though.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 28, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> Eh, you can get them for free now :3
> https://www.themarysue.com/play-chex-quest-1-2-3-free/
> https://www.moddb.com/games/chex-quest/downloads/chex-quest-3-official-release



That's nice, though I'd never be able to play those games. Back then it must've been fun, now for me at least they haven't aged well.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Aug 28, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 177733


You know... if using just one hand you can just use the right Alt and right Ctrl just fine


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 28, 2019)

ThoD said:


> You know... if using just one hand you can just use the right Alt and right Ctrl just fine



You are now blocked.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 28, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> You are now blocked.


Go ahead, couldn't care less


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 28, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Go ahead, couldn't care less


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 28, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Go ahead, couldn't care less


Some men don't want to know the right way


----------



## ThoD (Aug 28, 2019)

Not gaming related, but it's technology so oh well


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 28, 2019)

hmm


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Aug 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 177776


But isnt nintendo almost 130 years old? Meaning none of those games came out until sometime after their 90th year?


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## RedBlueGreen (Aug 28, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I'm gonna do what's called a pro gamer move
> 
> View attachment 177585


Did this in the old version of Rust (way back when the main part of the map was tiny and the animals were mostly radioactive bears and wolves) by turning up different brightness settings on my computer. Made my game look super washed out but I could see EVERYTHING.


----------



## toguro_max (Aug 29, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> hmm
> 
> View attachment 177768



There, fixed.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 29, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 177733





ThoD said:


> You know... if using just one hand you can just use the right Alt and right Ctrl just fine




 

Without having to select it from a menu, too.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 29, 2019)

ThoD said:


> You know... if using just one hand you can just use the right Alt and right Ctrl just fine


Not everywhere uses right alt. Here we get Alt Gr instead, and it doesn't do the same thing.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 29, 2019)

Goddammit Orla.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 29, 2019)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 177792
> 
> Without having to select it from a menu, too.


Ctrl+Alt+Del used to open the Application Manager but from Vista and on it opens that stupid menu it does now from which you can pick Task Manager. Ctrl+Shift+Esc opens the Process Manager (the actually useful second tab of Task Manager) and that's the combo I have always used since XP SP2


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 29, 2019)

I'll just leave that here in case you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 29, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> I'll just leave that here in case you haven't seen it yet.



Yes, just in _case_.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 29, 2019)

Ahhh, my favorite Childhood game, Loin king


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 30, 2019)

CPG said:


> snip





Costello said:


> In this thread, post video game meme pictures (announcement thread here).
> 
> The rules:
> - only post pictures if they are funny and/or relevant to video games
> - do not post pictures that have nothing to do with video games. You may receive a warn if you do so.



sorry


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 30, 2019)

Hmm, why does it have to be game memes only? I have a bit of a hard time not to forget about that rule.
Should we just use the funny pictures thread for other memes?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 30, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Hmm, why does it have to be game memes only?
> Should we just use the funny pictures thread for other memes?



Well it's on the front page right? Some members argue this was a bad idea in the first place to have memes like this on the front page, so I think they decided to at least have them gaming related so it doesn't look off.
Yup, use that.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 30, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Well it's on the front page right? Some members argue this was a bad idea in the first place to have memes like this on the front page, so I think they decided to at least have them gaming related so it doesn't look off.
> Yup, use that.


Right, I forgot about that...
These are the pics that show up in the meme box.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Aug 30, 2019)

The confusing part to me is the wording. The and/or suggests they can be funny but not relevant to video games, but then the next rule says they have to have something to do with video games so why use and/or in the first place?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 30, 2019)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> The confusing part to me is the wording. The and/or suggests they can be funny but not relevant to video games, but then the next rule says they have to have something to do with video games so why use and/or in the first place?



There's another way of reading it. They can either be related to video games and be unfunny, or be related to video games while being funny. So what it's trying to say is, you can have funny video game related posts, or just posts plainly relating to video games. To avoid confusion, that's why the second part is there to say only video game related posts can be made.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Aug 30, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> There's another way of reading it.



I still think that it should be worded better but it does somewhat get the point across.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## subtextz (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 31, 2019)

subtextz said:


>


A true idol of peace.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2019)

i hate this fucking site


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 31, 2019)

Control yourselves


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 31, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 178083


Sweet, sweet irony.

I'd totally buy a Dark Souls Dating Sim! I wanna date the Asylum Demon!!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 31, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Sweet, sweet irony.
> 
> I'd totally buy a Dark Souls Dating Sim! I wanna date the Asylum Demon!!



What's great is it probably worked for some people looking for a casual game.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 31, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> What's great is it probably worked for some people looking for a casual game.


Well, it is casual. As long as you don't leave the character creation screen...


----------



## Mythical (Aug 31, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Well, it is casual. As long as you don't leave the character creation screen...


Now I'm gonna play Dark Souls (the og none of that remake shiiiizz)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 31, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Now I'm gonna play Dark Souls (the og none of that remake shiiiizz)



Dark Souls or Demon Souls? For Dark Souls you'd need the mod, it's locked at 30fps (Demon Souls as well probably).


----------



## Mythical (Aug 31, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Dark Souls or Demon Souls? For Dark Souls you'd need the mod, it's locked at 30fps (Demon Souls as well probably).


Dark Souls Prepare to Die Edition and yeah I installed dsfix and hd textures right away (I don't understand how this game was shipped out in such a state)
Demon Souls is sadly console exclusive (I would pay for a pc version in a heartbeat though)
I have a PS3, but I'm waiting until I can emulate it at better than console specs (same with Bloodborne) as I also have the rest of the series


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 1, 2019)

98otiss said:


> View attachment 178102


hmm, but wouldn't it make more sense for it to be the other way since the ps4 miku games pushed for more detail compared to mega mix
yes I know it's that the buttons look way off but come on, why do people hate the slightly diffrent style -.-


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Sep 1, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> hmm, but wouldn't it make more sense for it to be the other way since the ps4 miku games pushed for more detail compared to mega mix
> yes I know it's that the buttons look way off but come on, why do people hate the slightly diffrent style -.-


I think the joke is that the PlayStation buttons are unique to Sony which is a Japanese company so Hatsune Miku has an anime art style, and the ABXY layout is commonly associated with Xbox, and since Microsoft is an American company Hatsune Miku has a weird Barbie style face.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 1, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Ew, that's nasty...

"Some Flavor"


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 1, 2019)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I think the joke is that the PlayStation buttons are unique to Sony which is a Japanese company so Hatsune Miku has an anime art style, and the ABXY layout is commonly associated with Xbox, and since Microsoft is an American company Hatsune Miku has a weird Barbie style face.


geez, I guess I am out of the loop. I always thought of Nintendo first with the letters and Microsoft borrowing it from Nintendo...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 1, 2019)

Basically Minecraft, at least back in the day.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## 8BitWonder (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Sep 1, 2019)

Its a shame that Todd Howard won't come clean with the Fallout 76 refund debacle, nor actively push for Bethesda to either revamp Gamebryo or switch to the Unreal or Havok Engines.


----------



## subtextz (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Sep 2, 2019)

8BitWonder said:


> View attachment 178143


>implying Sony still has enough steam left in them for the Vita to care to assign an engineer or two to make another offical Firmware after 3.72


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 2, 2019)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I think the joke is that the PlayStation buttons are unique to Sony which is a Japanese company so Hatsune Miku has an anime art style, and the ABXY layout is commonly associated with Xbox, and since Microsoft is an American company Hatsune Miku has a weird Barbie style face.


That is the Nintendo layout. The colors are different on the Xbox layout.


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 2, 2019)

"IF GOD HAD WANTED YOU TO LIVE, HE WOULDN'T HAVE CREATED ME!"


----------



## Megadriver94 (Sep 3, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> "IF GOD HAD WANTED YOU TO LIVE, HE WOULDN'T HAVE CREATED ME!"
> 
> View attachment 178274


Hey, what is the name of that game in the GIF?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 3, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> Hey, what game is that??



Battlefield 3


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 3, 2019)

when u hit ur toe


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 3, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> when u hit ur toe


Mood


----------



## Mythical (Sep 3, 2019)

Veho said:


>


I've seen these in hipster stores for sale (not that specific one, but a few types such as fuck chow ramen)
never got to eating one though :/


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 3, 2019)

Hilarious, if the games themselves weren't proof enough of repetition... xD


----------



## Xzi (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Phantom-Ant (Sep 4, 2019)

I think you are the best


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 4, 2019)

Phantom-Ant said:


> I think you are the best


That's the real meme >


----------



## Darth Meteos (Sep 4, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> That's the real meme >


The real memes are the friends we made along the way


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Mythical (Sep 4, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 178489


love me some pokemon memes (that's what this is right?)


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 4, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> love me some pokemon memes (that's what this is right?)


Not exactly.
255 is the maximum 8 bit value, and overflows to 0
And 0 underflows to 255.


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Mythical (Sep 4, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Not exactly.
> 255 is the maximum 8 bit value, and overflows to 0
> And 0 underflows to 255.


Ahhh, I was thinking of pokemon glitches (probably relating to that in the inner workings of the game)


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 4, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Ahhh, I was thinking of pokemon glitches (probably relating to that in the inner workings of the game)


Many Pokémon glitches rely on similar behaviours, yes.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 4, 2019)

Aww, that's cute. I'd play it if it were like that. ;p


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Sep 4, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 178496



It'd be more effective if they were Klingons


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 4, 2019)

Yep, he dead.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 4, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Yep, he dead.
> 
> View attachment 178502


Wow! He asplode. That was intense.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 4, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Wow! He asplode. That was intense.



So much for the no killing rule.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 5, 2019)

Still can't believe it


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 5, 2019)

"There are no coincidences."


----------



## NoNAND (Sep 5, 2019)

@Jiehfeng do you?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 5, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> View attachment 178538
> @Jiehfeng do you?



Nah, it's always the monitor's resolution for me. Though one time I did try out the lower resolutions when I used to play CSGO.


----------



## subtextz (Sep 5, 2019)

Curry Dex announced for Pokemon Sword and Shield.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 5, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 178559


Switch-Chan


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 5, 2019)

does the notification that new posts have shown up in this thread just not show up for anyone else sometimes? been keeping up with all the posts since the launch of the thread and it's mildly annoying not knowing of new stuff till it shows up on the home page -.-


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 5, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> does the notification that new posts have shown up in this thread just not show up for anyone else sometimes? been keeping up with all the posts since the launch of the thread and it's mildly annoying not knowing of new stuff till it shows up on the home page -.-


Sometimes it stops working for me, not sure why.

I think it mostly happens after I edit a post.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 5, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> does the notification that new posts have shown up in this thread just not show up for anyone else sometimes? been keeping up with all the posts since the launch of the thread and it's mildly annoying not knowing of new stuff till it shows up on the home page -.-



Check if the watch thread setting is on. If it is, turn it off an on again.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 5, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Check if the watch thread setting is on. If it is, turn it off an on again.


well, time to see if it helps, time will tell


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 6, 2019)

subtextz said:


> Curry Dex announced for Pokemon Sword and Shield.


Is it just me or is that the pornhub layout on the video page?



jt_1258 said:


> does the notification that new posts have shown up in this thread just not show up for anyone else sometimes? been keeping up with all the posts since the launch of the thread and it's mildly annoying not knowing of new stuff till it shows up on the home page -.-


It won't show new notifications unless you always scroll to the very end of the thread so it registers everything as "seen", if even one post isn't "seen" at the end, you get no notifications. Kinda stupid, but that's how it works. Can happen often if the moment you post/edit/leave the thread (this one is the most unlikely to happen but happens sometimes) another post is made by someone else, so you have to refresh the page first, then leave.


----------



## subtextz (Sep 6, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Is it just me or is that the pornhub layout on the video page?



Just a repost. Honest!


----------



## Xzi (Sep 6, 2019)

I need this to happen.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 6, 2019)

ThoD said:


> It won't show new notifications unless you always scroll to the very end of the thread so it registers everything as "seen", if even one post isn't "seen" at the end, you get no notifications. Kinda stupid, but that's how it works. Can happen often if the moment you post/edit/leave the thread (this one is the most unlikely to happen but happens sometimes) another post is made by someone else, so you have to refresh the page first, then leave.



Yes, this is it, I forgot about this one. You also often have to look out for posts that appear on a new page, you may forget to go to the next page and you'll stop getting alerts.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 6, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Yes, this is it, I forgot about this one. You also often have to look out for posts that appear on a new page, you may forget to go to the next page and you'll stop getting alerts.


That solves the mystery for me. I was also wondering about this.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 6, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Is it just me or is that the pornhub layout on the video page?
> 
> 
> It won't show new notifications unless you always scroll to the very end of the thread so it registers everything as "seen", if even one post isn't "seen" at the end, you get no notifications. Kinda stupid, but that's how it works. Can happen often if the moment you post/edit/leave the thread (this one is the most unlikely to happen but happens sometimes) another post is made by someone else, so you have to refresh the page first, then leave.


wow, that is dumb


----------



## ThoD (Sep 6, 2019)

Since we seem to be bringing some ancient memes, might as well post something from 2008


----------



## AceX (Sep 6, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> does the notification that new posts have shown up in this thread just not show up for anyone else sometimes? been keeping up with all the posts since the launch of the thread and it's mildly annoying not knowing of new stuff till it shows up on the home page -.-


Happens to me if I check my notifications but then don't read the new posts.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 6, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 178669


Meh, quality games have bosses with at least 4 forms, just look at Kingdom Hearts II with Xemnas's 7 forms


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 6, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 178669


Could this be taken the wrong way?

Somehow it sounds strange to me. ;p

Edit:
Did I miss the joke? Oh...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 6, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Meh, quality games have bosses with at least 4 forms, just look at Kingdom Hearts II with Xemnas's 7 forms



I love KH's bosses. This is most likely a very unpopular opinion, but I loved the gummi ship thing in KH3, the hardest bosses to unlock the best gummi ships were the best.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Upaluppa said:


> Could this be taken the wrong way?
> 
> Somehow it sounds strange to me. ;p



Took me a while to understand, do you mean _hard_?


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 6, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I love KH's bosses. This is most likely a very unpopular opinion, but I loved the gummi ship thing in KH3, the hardest bosses to unlock the best gummi ships were the best.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Yeah, sorry about that. I'm silly sometimes.

I know, explaining a joke ruins it, but what was the joke?
That he found the first form of the boss hard and didn't even know there was an even harder 2nd form after that?
As in, you haven't seen anything yet if you found this hard?

I can be a little oblivious, I'm afraid.

Edit:
I have this bad habit of editing things. I should learn to take my time and get it right the first time. I'm always too fast.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 6, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Yeah, sorry about that.
> 
> I know, explaining a joke ruins it, but what was the joke?
> That he found the first form of the boss hard and didn't even know there was an even harder 2nd form after that?
> ...



Correct yes, it's not a joke, joke. More of a relatable thing to chuckle at. Like how in Sekiro you're having trouble fighting a boss, then you find out there's a second form.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 6, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Correct yes, it's not a joke, joke. More of a relatable thing to chuckle at. Like how in Sekiro you're having trouble fighting a boss, then you find out there's a second form.


Oh, I know that.

Then there's also bosses where the first form is really freaking hard and then you're devastated that there's a second phase only to find out that it is actually a pushover.

I remember quite a few games where it's been like that. 
"Oh no, I can't take another round after all I've been through."

"Wait, that's it? Hmm, that was kinda anticlimatic."


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 6, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Oh, I know that.
> 
> Then there's also bosses where the first form is really freaking hard and then you're devastated that there's a second phase only to find out that it is actually a pushover.
> 
> ...



Not to mention, games that don't save after you defeat one form. So if there's even 2 forms or more, in a hard game you'd be retrying more than twice or so for sure.


----------



## ThoD (Sep 6, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I love KH's bosses. This is most likely a very unpopular opinion, but I loved the gummi ship thing in KH3, the hardest bosses to unlock the best gummi ships were the best.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Haven't gotten a chance to play 3 yet, but I love almost all bosses in Kingdom Hearts games except for a few like Vanitas in BBS (just BS taking next to no damage 99% of the time but Ventus with Aero ends the fight in like 15 seconds), Phantom in KH1 (too annoying having the timer distract you so you don't get insta-killed), Ruler of the Sky in 358/2 Days (annoying AF because you have to chase it midair and only takes damage on a specific part of it's body), Demyx in KH2 (just such un-fun mechanics in the fight like the water dolls he spawns) or Riku in Chain of Memories (without a good deck it's just a pain of a fight because you keep getting countered if you draw into value 6 or lower cards even when stacking them)! Generally it's only like 1 fight per game I don't enjoy, while I absolutely LOVE all the others!

As for Gummi ship, don't know if it's the same in KH3 as in KH2, but I loved both KH2's and KH1's (to slightly lesser extend because of lack of polish here and there) Gummi ship fights and getting to customize them into some huge destruction machines that could clear the entire screen of enemies in like a second if going all out

EDIT: Should make it clear, for Vanitas I'm talking about the secret superboss fight, not the story one, story one is a literal joke...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 6, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Haven't gotten a chance to play 3 yet, but I love almost all bosses in Kingdom Hearts games except for a few like Vanitas in BBS (just BS taking next to no damage 99% of the time but Ventus with Aero ends the fight in like 15 seconds), Phantom in KH1 (too annoying having the timer distract you so you don't get insta-killed), Ruler of the Sky in 358/2 Days (annoying AF because you have to chase it midair and only takes damage on a specific part of it's body), Demyx in KH2 (just such un-fun mechanics in the fight like the water dolls he spawns) or Riku in Chain of Memories (without a good deck it's just a pain of a fight because you keep getting countered if you draw into value 6 or lower cards even when stacking them)! Generally it's only like 1 fight per game I don't enjoy, while I absolutely LOVE all the others!
> 
> As for Gummi ship, don't know if it's the same in KH3 as in KH2, but I loved both KH2's and KH1's (to slightly lesser extend because of lack of polish here and there) Gummi ship fights and getting to customize them into some huge destruction machines that could clear the entire screen of enemies in like a second if going all out



I never played the card one, just watched the movie thing in the PS4 collection. Is it worth playing? I also have a somewhat unpopular opinion about DDD, I absolutely loved it, maybe because it was the second game I played after BBS. There's so many good bosses I can't recall which ones were good. You'll love KH3, despite what people say. It's a decent KH game, just don't expect resolutions to questions and references made in the story thus far. They just throw it out and focus on Disney and then just get to the finale somehow. Gameplay wise it's great.

Oh if you liked the previous games gummi stuff, you'll really like this one. The only issue I feel you'd have is the customization of gummi ships. While you can create a beast of a ship, there's the material limit thing right? Defeating the hardest gummi boss gives you the best gummi ship, that is basically way above the max material limit so it just makes customization obsolete.


----------



## ThoD (Sep 6, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I never played the card one, just watched the movie thing in the PS4 collection. Is it worth playing? I also have a somewhat unpopular opinion about DDD, I absolutely loved it, maybe because it was the second game I played after BBS. There's so many good bosses I can't recall which ones were good. You'll love KH3, despite what people say. It's a decent KH game, just don't expect resolutions to questions and references made in the story thus far. They just throw it out and focus on Disney and then just get to the finale somehow. Gameplay wise it's great.
> 
> Oh if you liked the previous games gummi stuff, you'll really like this one. The only issue I feel you'd have is the customization of gummi ships. While you can create a beast of a ship, there's the material limit thing right? Defeating the hardest gummi boss gives you the best gummi ship, that is basically way above the max material limit so it just makes customization obsolete.


Chain of Memories is really good, but I HIGHLY suggest you play the GBA version, the PS2 version's 3D gameplay makes everything annoying AF in harder fights as it's a lot harder to position in a screen filled with enemies, especially if in some battles in Twilight Town (second last area in the game) where you are fighting 6-8 of those HUGE blob (ball) looking enemies at once along with a bunch smaller ones. Also, because of fewer animations, the GBA version plays more smoothly and faster, so you get through it considerably faster overall on top of it being faster allowing for more efficient farming for cards. Just give it a try and if by the second world you feel you don't like it, just drop it. The GBA version is the game that The World Ends With You borrows it's fight mechanics from so if you have played that and liked it, you will probably like CoM too!

As for DDD, I HATED the "Drop" mechanic forcing you to swap between characters to the point I used cheats to lock the bar in place, finished the story in one world with one character, THEN Dropped to the other to finish that story in the same world, having to constantly "Drop" mid-story was disorienting and just plain annoying AF and the main reason I consider DDD one of the worst KH games to date (Coded and Re:Coded are the only ones I consider worse but for other reasons). Also, pretty much a lack of endgame (like BBS had with superbosses and whatnot or stuff most Final Mix versions have) or at least a super-long and fun end-boss fight (like KH2's Xemnas which I've done close to 900 times because it's one of my favorite fights in a game period, not just KH ones) is what made me regret even buying it!

Depending on what blocks the game actually gives you, best stats for a ship don't always mean best ship For example, the starting ship in KH2 can be optimized well beyond what the "best" ship in the game actually offers!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 6, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Chain of Memories is really good, but I HIGHLY suggest you play the GBA version, the PS2 version's 3D gameplay makes everything annoying AF in harder fights as it's a lot harder to position in a screen filled with enemies, especially if in some battles in Twilight Town (second last area in the game) where you are fighting 6-8 of those HUGE blob (ball) looking enemies at once along with a bunch smaller ones. Also, because of fewer animations, the GBA version plays more smoothly and faster, so you get through it considerably faster overall on top of it being faster allowing for more efficient farming for cards. Just give it a try and if by the second world you feel you don't like it, just drop it. The GBA version is the game that The World Ends With You borrows it's fight mechanics from so if you have played that and liked it, you will probably like CoM too!
> 
> As for DDD, I HATED the "Drop" mechanic forcing you to swap between characters to the point I used cheats to lock the bar in place, finished the story in one world with one character, THEN Dropped to the other to finish that story in the same world, having to constantly "Drop" mid-story was disorienting and just plain annoying AF and the main reason I consider DDD one of the worst KH games to date (Coded and Re:Coded are the only ones I consider worse but for other reasons). Also, pretty much a lack of endgame (like BBS had with superbosses and whatnot or stuff most Final Mix versions have) or at least a super-long and fun end-boss fight (like KH2's Xemnas which I've done close to 900 times because it's one of my favorite fights in a game period, not just KH ones) is what made me regret even buying it!
> 
> Depending on what blocks the game actually gives you, best stats for a ship don't always mean best ship For example, the starting ship in KH2 can be optimized well beyond what the "best" ship in the game actually offers!



Cool, I may give it a try then thanks.

Same, the drop mechanic was its weak point, but I'm the kind of person who easily adjusts to things and you can give me a mediocre game and I would still really enjoy it. I got used to the drop mechanic and managed to have a lot of fun. Though yeah, that makes sense. 

True, but in KH3's case, the ship you get from the hardest boss is miles better in every way from customizable ships, it's just that, it's how it was made. You'll see when you play it.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## PriMieon (Sep 7, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## subtextz (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 7, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> *snip*


Don't forget that everyone's mentor killed everyone's father, and vice versa.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## AceX (Sep 7, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 178714


Ever since I built my PC, my family seem to think I'm technical support.
It's not a surprise though since my Dad thinks if he creates an email account, he can only use it on the computer he made it .


----------



## subtextz (Sep 7, 2019)

I couldn't believe this:






But it's *REAL*.


Spoiler


----------



## ThoD (Sep 7, 2019)

subtextz said:


> I couldn't believe this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's for those poor souls who want a PC but spent all their money on a shitty console with paid online, next to no good games, almost no discounts and region AND cross-platform locks


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 7, 2019)

subtextz said:


> I couldn't believe this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is, and it's on the Switch as well.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ThoD said:


> It's for those poor souls who want a PC but spent all their money on a shitty console with paid online, next to no good games, almost no discounts and region AND cross-platform locks



Or it's just there to show console users how easy it is to assemble a PC.


----------



## ThoD (Sep 7, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> It is, and it's on the Switch as well.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Meh, console fanboys will still complain about retarded things just because they are too salty to admit how inferior non-Ninty consoles are to PC (Ninty is an exception because of unique mechanics). You know those people can't get any dumber when their arguement is "you need a monitor to use a PC" even though the TV they use for consoles works just fine


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 7, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Meh, console fanboys will still complain about retarded things just because they are too salty to admit how inferior non-Ninty consoles are to PC (Ninty is an exception because of unique mechanics). You know those people can't get any dumber when their arguement is "you need a monitor to use a PC" even though the TV they use for consoles works just fine



Wow, I've never heard that argument before.


----------



## ThoD (Sep 7, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Wow, I've never heard that argument before.


I have, it's one of the most retarded ones out there but somehow it's pretty popular among console fanboys... claiming things like the need of a monitor to use a PC and how you can't just have it in the living room, when having a living room PC with a large TV is one of the most fun experiences out there, especially since you get the ability to play with more than just 4 people at a time, making it great for group games if you are with buddies!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 7, 2019)

ThoD said:


> I have, it's one of the most retarded ones out there but somehow it's pretty popular among console fanboys... claiming things like the need of a monitor to use a PC and how you can't just have it in the living room, when having a living room PC with a large TV is one of the most fun experiences out there, especially since you get the ability to play with more than just 4 people at a time, making it great for group games if you are with buddies!



Ahh okay, I may have heard that one, it sounds familiar. It may just be one of the things I told myself when I played console only.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 7, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Yes, this is it, I forgot about this one. You also often have to look out for posts that appear on a new page, you may forget to go to the next page and you'll stop getting alerts.


nah, I tend not to miss new pages unless they show up after I loaded the page


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 7, 2019)

It's confusing, half the time I miss new posts because of that unless I randomly see them in the "Recent Content" tab.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 7, 2019)

I never had an issue since I learnt how the system worked. If you didn't mess with you alert settings, the first time you post in a thread, it automatically gets "watched". Then you'll get an alert which would either be "replied to" or "attached a file". From there you click on it, and go to the last page there is and that's that. You will always get an alert the next time someone posts, if you didn't open the thread and opened last page, it won't work. 

That's how it works currently anyway, and there's no bugs in it. If you don't get alerts, it's just an error on your part somewhere in the steps previously mentioned.


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 8, 2019)

Had to post this, sorry not sorry...


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2019)

WiiU said:


> View attachment 178864


There's a Steam user called Microsoft Word so the situation is not impossible. 

https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/[U:1:281603814]


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 8, 2019)

Veho said:


> There's a Steam user called Microsoft Word so the situation is not impossible.
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/[U:1:281603814]



These days you can just change your display name and of course, the picture, so you can literally be anything. It's one of the little things I love about steam.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Xzi (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Mythical (Sep 9, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Meh, quality games have bosses with at least 4 forms, just look at Kingdom Hearts II with Xemnas's 7 forms


Also Xion in 358/2 with those four forms (halloween xion, alladin xion, phat xion, and alice xion)


----------



## Xzi (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 9, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Also Xion in 358/2 with those four forms (halloween xion, alladin xion, phat xion, and alice xion)


Xion is pretty much THE best Kingdom Hearts fight in the entire series quite honestly, each form is completely different, has amazing music, is actually challenging (compared to Xemnas being a joke in KH2 despite being a fun boss overall, especially with Reflega spam) and the cutscenes for it are just beautiful, on top of switching you to Oblivion and Oathkeeper dual keyblades (aka Zero Gear) after the fight and sending you to Deep Dive (altered bottom area of The World That Never Was to fight Riku)! That whole part of the game after Saix is easily one of my favorite parts of a game out of all games out there, it's THAT impactful and fun to play through (reason I've done that part close to 4000 times)! I remember using Xion forms to learn to iframe in Kingdom Hearts too on top of enjoying the fight, as the fast attacks were great for learning the dodge timing, it's what turned me into a master at Kingdom Hearts (to the point I can beat some superbosses at lv1 without any trouble at all)!


----------



## Mythical (Sep 9, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Xion is pretty much THE best Kingdom Hearts fight in the entire series quite honestly, each form is completely different, has amazing music, is actually challenging (compared to Xemnas being a joke in KH2 despite being a fun boss overall, especially with Reflega spam) and the cutscenes for it are just beautiful, on top of switching you to Oblivion and Oathkeeper dual keyblades (aka Zero Gear) after the fight and sending you to Deep Dive (altered bottom area of The World That Never Was to fight Riku)! That whole part of the game after Saix is easily one of my favorite parts of a game out of all games out there, it's THAT impactful and fun to play through (reason I've done that part close to 4000 times)! I remember using Xion forms to learn to iframe in Kingdom Hearts too on top of enjoying the fight, as the fast attacks were great for learning the dodge timing, it's what turned me into a master at Kingdom Hearts (to the point I can beat some superbosses at lv1 without any trouble at all)!


That Halloween form imo was the toughest because of the tracking missiles, but dual keyblades were fun too for farming to level 99 against riku (using that ring (extreme) that makes your hp 1 but you gain huge experience boosts)
I played that game to the point I had all equipment, augments (except all the rings still working on that), all the slots, all treasure chests, sigils (including challenge mode sigils), level 99, and max crowns prizes(I believe _I left it at 420 atleast for awhile) all on max difficulty
then I proceeded to sell the game (but I have that glorious save backed up) 
also all missions were fully complete to the max as well_


----------



## ThoD (Sep 9, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> That Halloween form imo was the toughest because of the tracking missiles, but dual keyblades were fun too for farming to level 99 against riku (using that ring (extreme) that makes your hp 1 but you gain huge experience boosts)
> I played that game to the point I had all equipment, augments (except all the rings still working on that), all the slots, all treasure chests, sigils (including challenge mode sigils), level 99, and max crowns prizes(I believe _I left it at 420 atleast for awhile) all on max difficulty
> then I proceeded to sell the game (but I have that glorious save backed up)
> also all missions were fully complete to the max as well_


For tracking missiles, you can learn to iframe them, it's actually possible, although hard. You can also block them if you buff your blocks and they get reflected back to her for quite a bit of damage!


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 9, 2019)

Veho said:


>



I love that one. Btw why do you not attach the files? You don't want them on the front page?


----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 9, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> View attachment 179034


Aww, Kirby's just too cute. ;p


----------



## ThoD (Sep 9, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Aww, Kirby's just too cute. ;p


Sure, it's cute, when not behaving like a gluttony demon swallowing beings whole for nurishment and absorbing their energy

Also, is it just me, or can that last panel be taken as if paying Kirby for sex because the text is cut off?


----------



## Xzi (Sep 9, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> View attachment 179034


Forfeit all mortal what now?  I'm guessing it says "forfeit all mortal belongings to Kirby" but it looks like your meme was cut off.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 9, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Sure, it's cute, when not behaving like a gluttony demon swallowing beings whole for nurishment and absorbing their energy
> 
> Also, is it just me, or can that last panel be taken as if paying Kirby for sex because the text is cut off?


Never thought of it like that.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 9, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Forfeit all mortal what now?  I'm guessing it says "forfeit all mortal belongings to Kirby" but it looks like your meme was cut off.


It was supposed to say “Forfeit all mortal possessions to Kirby” 
Sorry about that


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 10, 2019)

LonelyPhantom said:


>


Welcome to the land of the Hindus rather then the Hoosiers XD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 10, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 179071



I don't see a wall mount circuit breaker attached to the unit, 0/10.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 10, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 179103


Never knew that a printer saying "fuck you" could be this cute. 
But yes, this is annoying when it happens.


----------



## Proto-Propski (Sep 11, 2019)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Those are DLC characters. You have to pay $7.99 each to buy them.



Nah, that's the game before the last games revision, now you have to play Slot Machines, and pray you get enough currency to buy a Surprise Mechanic Pack for a 0.001% Chance of not getting several useless doubles that you already have.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 179103



My current printer has two black ink cartridges - one for photos and one for documents.
You'd think you could still print documents if one of the colour cartridges were empty but you'd be wrong.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 11, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 179103



I hope *@Cyan* never read this....


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 11, 2019)

WiiU said:


> My current printer has two black ink cartridges - one for photos and one for documents.
> You'd think you could still print documents if one of the colour cartridges were empty but you'd be wrong.



This where I love Chinese products. I own a laser printer and like any other printer it requires you to buy the very expensive proprietary cartridges, but China makes them as well at dirt cheap prices with no difference in quality. There are cartridges you can buy them for cheap, and there's also the toner powder you can buy which you can refill the existing cartridges, and they give you this microchip that you need to just replace on the cartridge that tricks your PC into thinking it's full again.


----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 11, 2019)

Veho said:


>



Odyssey changes things up a lot, I recommend people give it a try. But obligatory:


----------



## ThoD (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## gameboy (Sep 11, 2019)

never cheap out on the Power Supply Unit


----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2019)

How Link is able to carry all the items at once:


----------



## subtextz (Sep 11, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Odyssey changes things up a lot, I recommend people give it a try. But obligatory:




Thanks. Subbed


----------



## AceX (Sep 11, 2019)

Veho said:


> How Link is able to carry all the items at once:


Reminds me of this youtube video from years ago. About 3:33.


----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2019)

Reference: XCOM 2.


----------



## RandomUser (Sep 11, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 179103


Wow, never looked at a printer that way, come to think of it, it does seems like they be saying *uck you regardless if you don't need the color printout or not.



ThoD said:


> View attachment 179139


I'd have to say that is a *amn good PSU if it can keep the computer running even if it is on fire like that. I would have imagine that the computer would die shortly after a fire or before the fire even starts.


----------



## ThoD (Sep 11, 2019)

One or two may have been posted before, so have 3


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Stealphie (Sep 12, 2019)

nintendo in a nutshell


----------



## ThoD (Sep 12, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 179263


While it makes sense and all, I REALLY hate how some games that have ALWAYS had a pause option now don't allow you to pause them even if playing solo because they now are always online and connected to the server... Prime example is Monster Hunter World, with all games in the series for 15 years had a "Pause" option mid-quest when playing alone but now you can't pause it anymore because it's always online because of shitty DRMs (game will let you play "offline", still with no pause, but to even play online you NEED internet because Denuvo prevents it from launching offline)!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 12, 2019)

ThoD said:


> While it makes sense and all, I REALLY hate how some games that have ALWAYS had a pause option now don't allow you to pause them even if playing solo because they now are always online and connected to the server... Prime example is Monster Hunter World, with all games in the series for 15 years had a "Pause" option mid-quest when playing alone but now you can't pause it anymore because it's always online because of shitty DRMs (game will let you play "offline", still with no pause, but to even play online you NEED internet because Denuvo prevents it from launching offline)!



Totally agree, Dark Souls comes to mind.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 12, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Totally agree, Dark Souls comes to mind.


oh ya, for sure. didn't have ps plus when playing blood born yet nope, sorry, no pausing to go for a bathroom break or something -.-


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 12, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> oh ya, for sure. didn't have ps plus when playing blood born yet nope, sorry, no pausing to go for a bathroom break or something -.-



What's weird is even if you're not online it still doesn't pause...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## NoNAND (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 13, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 179338


For me it's the opposite, in games like Monster Hunter I do the carry for the other 3 Japs


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 13, 2019)

ThoD said:


> For me it's the opposite, in games like Monster Hunter I do the carry for the other 3 Japs



r/iamverybadass ;o; /s
They have their strong genres and their weak genres I've noticed, in fighting/fps games, Asians are usually really good, some other genres, not so much.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 14, 2019)

this is a fucking gem right here


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Sep 14, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 177733



I mean.. CTRL+SHIFT+ESC works well with one hand.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 14, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> this is a fucking gem right here



Four years old, can't believe I haven't seen this before.  Absolute masterpiece.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Sep 14, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> this is a fucking gem right here



It's also unfortunately a reupload.  This is the original.


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Budsixz (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 14, 2019)

HYAAAH


----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 179399


That's not a balloon, that's a bottle rocket:


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 14, 2019)

oof


----------



## ThoD (Sep 14, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> oof
> 
> View attachment 179409


Meh, it's not like he has any balls, if he did, he wouldn't sneak around like a sissy and would instead storm in from the front like a man


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 14, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Meh, it's not like he has any balls, if he did, he wouldn't sneak around like a sissy and would instead storm in from the front like a man



Hah, can't argue with that. Though you could do that if you were the player, the combat is relatively simple enough that you could take any number of enemies on without getting a scratch.


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 14, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> View attachment 179416



When you're over level 9000 in an RPG


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 14, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> When you're over level 9000 in an RPG
> 
> View attachment 179417


And then some douchebag named "ass_ripper_69" who spends lot of money on the p2w games shows up and then almost kills us with 1 hit


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 14, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> And then some douchebag named "ass_ripper_69" who spends lot of money on the p2w games shows up and then almost kills us with 1 hit



He's god but with a credit card, can't top that.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 14, 2019)

What


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 14, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> snip



Animal Crossing sure has its weird moments.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 14, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> What
> 
> View attachment 179418


NANI?!


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 14, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> View attachment 179433



This is pure gold.


----------



## ThoD (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 14, 2019)

Animal Kushing: New Leaves (Release Date 4/20)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 14, 2019)

Can you hear the music?


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Sep 15, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Can you hear the music?
> 
> View attachment 179442



It's funny that I see this literally minutes after I finish playing some Wii Sports bowling.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 15, 2019)

StrayGuitarist said:


> It's funny that I see this literally minutes after I finish playing some Wii Sports bowling.


in 2019


----------



## Mythical (Sep 15, 2019)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 179435


Wumbo


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## StrayGuitarist (Sep 15, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> in 2019


You know it.


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 15, 2019)

When mario sees the Princess bootay


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 15, 2019)

Hmmm.... (Siegmayer of catarina)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Budsixz (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 15, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> View attachment 179481



Yer okay BOAAH


----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 179478



Real OGs just press and hold the power button.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 15, 2019)

Veho said:


> Real OGs just press and hold the power button.



Say bye bye to HDD ;O;


----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Say bye bye to HDD ;O;


*>not having the C: partition as a dedicated drive you can restore from an image at any time  ;O; *

No but really, it's fine: 

https://www.howtogeek.com/181295/yes-its-okay-to-shut-down-your-computer-with-the-power-button/


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 15, 2019)

Veho said:


> *>not having the C: partition as a dedicated drive you can restore from an image at any time  ;O; *
> 
> No but really, it's fine:
> 
> https://www.howtogeek.com/181295/yes-its-okay-to-shut-down-your-computer-with-the-power-button/



Is it? It seems they're referring to how the power button can send a signal to windows to start the shutdown process, but if you hold it like the meme shows, it cuts the power.


----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Is it? It seems they're referring to how the power button can send a signal to windows to start the shutdown process, but if you hold it like the meme shows, it cuts the power.


They also say this: 



> This is normally a bad idea, as it can lead to lost data, file system corruption, and other issues. However, if your computer is frozen and the power button isn’t working, it’s a failsafe you have available. This allows you to power cycle laptops when you can’t remove the battery.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 15, 2019)

Veho said:


> They also say this:



Then:


Jiehfeng said:


> Say bye bye to HDD ;O;



But yeah, it's a great solution, I use it all the time and it'll only kill your HDD slowly.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 15, 2019)

..and I thought I was now in PC Help Section.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2019)

I don't get it  :'(


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 15, 2019)

Veho said:


> I don't get it  :'(



It's more of a relatable habit a lot of people do. Since the password is hidden, a little mistake makes you suspicious about whether you typed the others correctly either.


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## NoNAND (Sep 15, 2019)

*seizures intensify


----------



## Mythical (Sep 16, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> Hmmm.... (Siegmayer of catarina)
> View attachment 179474


Also FF III onion knight


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 16, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> View attachment 179556
> *seizures intensify


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 16, 2019)

PlayStation still wants to be the emo kid


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 16, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> PlayStation still wants to be the emo kid
> 
> View attachment 179590


legit, they call it a cross now just to spite microsoft and maybe nintendo...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 16, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> legit, they call it a cross now just to spite microsoft and maybe nintendo...



Definitely both.

No matter what you call it, one thing that unites us all is the X button.Happy #NationalVideoGamesDay @PlayStation @NintendoAmerica - and everyone! pic.twitter.com/kj2jSUo53X— Xbox (@Xbox) September 12, 2019


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 16, 2019)

Not sure if this was posted before but oh well...

EDIT: Snipped it since it was posted already...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 16, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Not sure if this was posted before but oh well...
> View attachment 179600



I did but that probably doesn't matter. ;o;


----------



## ThoD (Sep 16, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I did but that probably doesn't matter. ;o;


This thread has reached the point where it's too big to check if stuff was posted...

I'll just post something original this time


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 16, 2019)

*niece but yeah


----------



## ThoD (Sep 16, 2019)

It's pretty much a meme at this point


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 16, 2019)

I wonder why people buy the same soccer game again and again each year. 
(Actually I wonder why people buy soccer games in the first place, but that's unrelated)

Haven't bought any game with the EA logo in a loong time.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 16, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> I wonder why people buy the same soccer game again and again each year.
> (Actually I wonder why people buy soccer games in the first place, but that's unrelated)
> 
> Haven't bought any game with the EA logo in a loong time.



It gives you a sense of pride and accomplishment.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 16, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> It gives you a sense of pride and accomplishment.


Like a list of dumb things you must have done at least once during your life?

- Try drugs
- Get arrested
- Buy an EA Sports game  [CHECK]
and so on...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 16, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Like a list of dumb things you must have done at least once in your life?
> 
> - Try drugs
> - Get arrested
> ...



Haha, well there are certain things I think people should try at least once in their lives to gain experience without limiting yourself to how everyone else lives, but I'll tone it down for the meme box.
Also I believe EA Sports games were decent once upon a time, personally never a fan of sports games though. The only ones I enjoyed were a virtua tennis game and cricket game on the PSP.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 16, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Haha, well there are certain things I think people should try at least once in their lives to gain experience without limiting yourself to how everyone else lives, but I'll tone it down for the meme box.
> Also I believe EA Sports games were decent once upon a time, personally never a fan of sports games though. The only ones I enjoyed were a virtua tennis game and cricket game on the PSP.


Hmm, I don't like sports games either, unless you count things like Mario Tennis on GBC, maybe. That was kinda fun.

I'm still a bit sour over EA buying Westwood and ruining Command & Conquer as that was one of my favourite game series.
I guess the issue with EA Sports is lazy, half assed sequelitis. Sometimes less is more, but that hasn't arrived at EA yet.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 16, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Hmm, I don't like sports games either, unless you count things like Mario Tennis on GBC, maybe. That was kinda fun.
> 
> I'm still a bit sour over EA buying Westwood and ruining Command & Conquer as that was one of my favourite game series.
> I guess the issue with EA Sports is lazy, half assed sequelitis. Sometimes less is more, but that hasn't arrived at EA yet.



https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-meme-box.532361/page-74#post-8777727

Not sure if you saw it, but I posted that here recently. EA gets a lot of hate, but most of it is well deserved.
I wouldn't be surprised if they just made one FIFA game for example with high end PC graphics, and increase the settings from low to ultra with every release, changing a few minor things, and spending 90% of the budget on market research for better use of lootboxes.

I am excited for the new Star Wars game though, I hope they don't fuck it up.


----------



## ThoD (Sep 16, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> I wonder why people buy the same soccer game again and again each year.
> (Actually I wonder why people buy soccer games in the first place, but that's unrelated)
> 
> Haven't bought any game with the EA logo in a loong time.


Football games are fun every now and then, same for basketball ones, a random match or two every now and then is a nice way to pass the time, especially on handheld consoles, I often go play FIFA 14 on PSP for example and since you can customize some stuff you can try scoring the funniest goals you can or something

As for why people are ok with a new game each year, you are clearly forgetting how sports fans are even more sheep-like than apple fanboys Any person with a brain would instead oppose it considering for the most part the changes can easily be applied with a patch... And hell, you can play old sports games just fine, they are exactly as fun as they ever were, you can customize or add players manually to keep rosters up to date and all that WITHOUT microtransactions, that just shows how stupid sports fans are when they buy the new re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-release of the same game for the 10th time!


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 16, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-meme-box.532361/page-74#post-8777727
> 
> Not sure if you saw it, but I posted that here recently. EA gets a lot of hate, but most of it is well deserved.
> I wouldn't be surprised if they just made one FIFA game for example with high end PC graphics, and increase the settings from low to ultra with every release, changing a few minor things, and spending 90% of the budget on market research for better use of lootboxes.
> ...


The picture is not showing, but I get what you say. It's extremely lazy and the costumers probably realized it by now.

Even the most devoted fan will stop buying sequel xyz after a while when it adds nothing new.

It's like an even worse form of creating one successful game and then milking that for years to come without ever putting any effort in creating a worthwhile successor.

Or the old hiding old content that's already created behind a DLC paywall method.

Edit:
@ThoD:
Yeah, I forgot about the whole sports fanboyism thing. I guess that applies to the games as well.

I usually make a quick leave when people start talking about sports, especially soccer. Just not my world.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 16, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> The picture is not showing, but I get what you say. It's extremely lazy and the costumers probably realized it by now.
> 
> Even the most devoted fan will stop buying sequel xyz after a while when it adds nothing new.
> 
> ...



Indeed. Also I think you saw my post immediately after I posted it, the image was broken then, seconds later I changed it to a link, check it out.


----------



## ThoD (Sep 16, 2019)

Not a meme, but transferring some stuff and got this:




Gotta love Window's math when it "estimates" when something will be done


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 16, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Not a meme, but transferring some stuff and got this:
> View attachment 179613
> Gotta love Window's math when it "estimates" when something will be done



It's official, @ThoD's real name is Tho. ;O;


----------



## Mythical (Sep 17, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> I wonder why people buy the same soccer game again and again each year.
> (Actually I wonder why people buy soccer games in the first place, but that's unrelated)
> 
> Haven't bought any game with the EA logo in a loong time.


Seems like you haven't played Super Mario Strikers (THE BEST SOCCER GAME)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jiehfeng said:


> It's official, @ThoD's real name is Tho. ;O;


I believe it's Thot*


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 17, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> It's official, @ThoD's real name is Tho. ;O;


or it's like my laptop where it decided to lop off the second 9 in jt1399 in the files of the computer -.-


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 17, 2019)

Well well well, how the turntables...


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 17, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> or it's like my laptop where it decided to lop off the second 9 in jt1399 in the files of the computer -.-


actually there is a "/" after tho so I guess that's correct


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 17, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> actually there is a "/" after tho so I guess that's correct



Yeah wanted to say that, for @jt_1258 it's definitely just the shortening thing for space with the "...".


----------



## ThoD (Sep 17, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> I believe it's Thot*


I'm Tho and I got the D if you want it( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 179673


What came first, the yoshi or the egg?


----------



## Mythical (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> What came first, the yoshi or the egg?


Egg, because you didn't specify Yoshi egg


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 18, 2019)

I have mixed feelings.


----------



## ThoD (Sep 18, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> I have mixed feelings.
> View attachment 179720


Same, but could definitely get off to it /s


----------



## Mythical (Sep 18, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Same, but could definitely get off to it /s


Thotttttttttt


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 18, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> I have mixed feelings.
> View attachment 179720


He/She is evolving o.o
I legit don't know whether it's more mario or inkling girl...


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 18, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> I have mixed feelings.
> View attachment 179720


Congratulations!! Your Mario evolved into Marie


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 18, 2019)

Just added one more to the list, that hat is looking better than ever.


----------



## ThoD (Sep 18, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Just added one more to the list, that hat is looking better than ever.
> 
> View attachment 179732


I'd say it started in 2018 mainly instead of 2019, but because of SO many DRMs lately, I'll either pirate the full game or at least DRM/Launcher-free patch any games I have, it's annoying...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 18, 2019)

ThoD said:


> I'd say it started in 2018 mainly instead of 2019, but because of SO many DRMs lately, I'll either pirate the full game or at least DRM/Launcher-free patch any games I have, it's annoying...



It says 2019 not to show it as a beginning, but for the current moment, which is why it has Rockstar in it.


----------



## Seriel (Sep 18, 2019)

ThoD said:


> I'd say it started in 2018 mainly instead of 2019, but because of SO many DRMs lately, I'll either pirate the full game or at least DRM/Launcher-free patch any games I have, it's annoying...


You know gaming has truly peaked when you end up pirating a game you legally own so you can have it without DRM


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 18, 2019)

When random cousins show you at your house


----------



## NoNAND (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## AutumnWolf (Sep 18, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> When random cousins show you at your house
> 
> View attachment 179751


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 18, 2019)

This isn't even my final form


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 19, 2019)

Source: 





> https://twitter.com/deathbulge/status/1174377316916617216


----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 19, 2019)

This is from Death Stranding, if you focus your camera there


----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2019)

My that Daryl Dixon is a shy fella, ain't he?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 19, 2019)

Veho said:


> My that Daryl Dixon is a shy fella, ain't he?



A bit girly too, what kind of man closes his legs like that?!


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 19, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> A bit girly too, what kind of man closes his legs like that?!


A trapman


----------



## grey72 (Sep 19, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> This is from Death Stranding, if you focus your camera there
> 
> View attachment 179816


This is the only thing here that made me laugh out loud, congrats


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 19, 2019)

Let the game begin, pika!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Mythical (Sep 20, 2019)

Sinon said:


> View attachment 179776


Honestly yes. I feel this hard core


----------



## ThoD (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## StrayGuitarist (Sep 20, 2019)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 179903


'Tis a shame it's too low-res to read half of those.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 20, 2019)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 179905


maximum pixels today


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 20, 2019)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 179905



Dude, I posted that before as well. ;A;


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 20, 2019)

Something spooky


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 20, 2019)

VR has come a long way hasn't it?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 20, 2019)

It really has.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 20, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> It really has.
> 
> View attachment 179948


Does this represent the pinnacle of current VR tech?

Well, those are some believeable physics in action.

Edit:
Cheaters, that ice cone is way overpowered.
Haha.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 20, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Does this represent the pinnacle of current VR tech?
> 
> Those are some believeable physics in action.



Yup, this is actually an easy one to run.  It's from the same developers that made that workplace VR game a while back.
This is Counter Strike VR:


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 20, 2019)

I don't know, the media will have a killing time blaming violence on videogames when this becomes the standard.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 20, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> I don't know, the media will have a killing time blaming violence on videogames when this becomes the standard.



It already is a standard, just not as popular. And I think they did blame VR, I would be surprised if they didn't.


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 20, 2019)

Software to hardware conversion


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> It already is a standard, just not as popular. And I think they did blame VR, I would be surprised if they didn't.


----------



## RandomUser (Sep 20, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 179674


May I use this in my future videos if needed?


VinsCool said:


> I have mixed feelings.
> 
> View attachment 179720


Mario be waxin'


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 20, 2019)

RandomUser said:


> May I use this in my future videos if needed?



It isn't mine, like any of the posts I make here. That was made by u/rot_civ from reddit, so I'm not sure.


----------



## RandomUser (Sep 20, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> It isn't mine, like any of the posts I make here. That was made by u/rot_civ from reddit, so I'm not sure.


Thanks for letting me know. It appears the thread is closed and I don't have an account on reddit. Oh well.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 20, 2019)

RandomUser said:


> Thanks for letting me know. It appears the thread is closed and I don't have an account on reddit. Oh well.



Pretty sure you can use it though, if you want to be nice you could credit him in the description, like he would've wanted.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 21, 2019)

Veho said:


>


I'm terrified of heights
vr would not help it would just make me feel dizzier
but funny meme nonetheless


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2019)

I was not ready for that, no.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Stealphie (Sep 21, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 180066


Yeah, this is big brain time


----------



## NoNAND (Sep 21, 2019)

I disapprove of this..


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Budsixz (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 21, 2019)

I'm sorry, do what now?


----------



## Superman321 (Sep 21, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I'm sorry, do what now?
> 
> View attachment 180148


*gets saw blade*


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 21, 2019)

Hey guys, welcome to my YouTube channel GamingAwesome420. Today I'm going to show you guys an easy tutorial on how to detach your joycons from the Switch Lite! Stay tuned till the end of the video for the solution! Hit the bell icon to not miss any future videos, and without further adieu....



Superman321 said:


> *gets saw blade*


----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 22, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> View attachment 180160


I am missing the joke so much right now...


----------



## Mythical (Sep 22, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> I am missing the joke so much right now...


Where'd the meat come from?


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 22, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Where'd the meat come from?


Hmm, well, we have to assume there are carnivores in the world of Pokemon also so it was bound to happen >.<


----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> [...]and without further adieu....










Further _ado_. 

https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/ado



> Ado: to-do, commotion, stir, tumult; suggests a great deal of fuss and noise.




I am an educator  ;O;


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 22, 2019)

Veho said:


> Further _ado_.
> 
> https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/ado
> 
> ...



In that case, that error made my impersonation even more accurate. ;O;


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 22, 2019)

Pikachu used slam


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 22, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I'm sorry, do what now?
> 
> View attachment 180148


sauce? I'm legit curious XD


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 22, 2019)

jimmyj said:


> sauce? I'm legit curious XD



It's just that pic with the title "Something's wrong" on r/gaming. I think it only occurs if you didn't perform the system update on it.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 23, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> Pikachu used slam
> View attachment 180216


Pikachu used Choke...  kinky


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Budsixz (Sep 23, 2019)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 180272


what is this a crossover episode?


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 23, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> what is this a crossover episode?


The Legend of Zelda: Untitled Goose Shenanigans


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 23, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> The Legend of Zelda: Untitled Goose Shenanigans


The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Goose or 
The Legend of Zelda: Wild Goose Chase


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 23, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Goose or
> The Legend of Zelda: Wild Goose Chase


Look up a game called Untitled Goose Game and you'll get my reference.


----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 23, 2019)

Did you say massive recoil?


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 23, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Did you say massive recoil?
> 
> View attachment 180294


lanky arms are the new meta


----------



## Megadriver94 (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 23, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


>



I feel you. Also an exploit for the ipatched units, I think we'll get both next year.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Sep 23, 2019)

Which of the games would be the least awful overall?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## gameboy (Sep 23, 2019)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 180272



this is really funny


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Budsixz (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## NoNAND (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Budsixz (Sep 23, 2019)

Tough times guys


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 23, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> View attachment 180324


wait, that's illegal


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> View attachment 180324



Poor Ryuji, although, with the label over his head he wont be able to blab about the Phantom Thieves.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Budsixz (Sep 24, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 180389


Lol so true and then you repeat that to hatch the egg


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 24, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> Lol so true and then you repeat that to hatch the egg



Yes, with the bicycle.


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 24, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Yes, with the bicycle.


yup in pokemon emerald they had that big stretch of road where you could ride the faster bike easily across almost 3 cities in a straight line


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 24, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> yup in pokemon emerald they had that big stretch of road where you could ride the faster bike easily across almost 3 cities in a straight line



It's almost as if it was designed with that in mind eh?


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 24, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> yup in pokemon emerald they had that big stretch of road where you could ride the faster bike easily across almost 3 cities in a straight line


oh it was best with a quarter in pokemon XY haha


----------



## hiroakihsu (Sep 24, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> View attachment 180324


Yes...That Nintendo seal of approval on the PS2 game is Epic.


----------



## gameboy (Sep 24, 2019)

when building a computer in 2019 goes wrong


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 24, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 180057


No, actually it's Gen 1


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Sep 25, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 180427


I guess this is a reference to the text adventure games of the 1980s and 1990s?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 25, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> I guess this is a reference to the text adventure games of the 1980s and 1990s?



Literally every game that has poorly explained barriers.


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 25, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Literally every game that has poorly explained barriers.


also small ledges and gaps in dark souls where we cant jump properly or climb small platforms


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 25, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> also small ledges and gaps in dark souls where we cant jump properly or climb small platforms



Yet enemies have no trouble killing you through walls. ;O;


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Literally every game that has poorly explained barriers.


My favourite one was from a Phantom Menace game (egregious for its silly level borders/bad level design), where a path was blocked by literally a _twig_ that you couldn't cuth through with the lightsaber, same lightsaber you use to cut through droids, spaceships, and droid spaceships in the game. Reviews of the time loved to poke fun at that twig. The jokes write themselves.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Sep 25, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> also small ledges and gaps in dark souls where we cant jump properly or climb small platforms





Jiehfeng said:


> Yet enemies have no trouble killing you through walls. ;O;


Yeah, if there's one thing I hate about Dark Souls it's these two things. Especially the small ledges. Especially when they look like they SHOULD be able to be climbed or jumped onto. I like the difficulty of the combat of the games, but I'd consider those two things to be poorly designed (I don't like that we can hit enemies through walls either, but the enemies hit us a lot more easily, yet there are times when an attack is just outside the sometimes terrible hitbox so you don't do any damage but you still get hit, which is why I hate fighting the animal enemies in the first game).


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 180513


----------



## NoNAND (Sep 25, 2019)

Press F to pay your respects.


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> Press F to pay your respects.


Press F to type FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 25, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> Press F to pay your respects.



Oof, is that yours? In any case, you'd have to be really rough with it for that to happen. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 25, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> also small ledges and gaps in dark souls where we cant jump properly or climb small platforms


Oh I hate that so much. Even when you can jump your character seems to forget they have arms and so unless your feet can make it up your helpless cause wtf even is climbing up onto a ledge


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 25, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> View attachment 180531
> Press F to pay your respects.


Wow, how did this happen?

That's a very unhappy console you've got there.


----------



## AceX (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm gonna guess (if it even is his) that he stood on it.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Sep 25, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> View attachment 180531
> Press F to pay your respects.


F Mega!


----------



## Mythical (Sep 25, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Is this true? If so I respect it


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 25, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Is this true? If so I respect it



It's one of the only few things in the game that is even remotely "funny". Apparently the villains are annoying and cringy, and the humor in general is miles worse in comparison to Borderlands 1 & 2 which had its funny moments. I've heard the side quests have good humor though, but the main quest is really bad.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2019)

.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 25, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> It's one of the only few things in the game that is even remotely "funny". Apparently the villains are annoying and cringy, and the humor in general is miles worse in comparison to Borderlands 1 & 2 which had its funny moments. I've heard the side quests have good humor though, but the main quest is really bad.


I haven't played it yet, but I doubt it can be that bad lol 
However I am waiting for it to be on steam because I have Borderlands 1,2, tales of, and the presequel with all dlc and I'm not about to fragment the collection


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 25, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> I haven't played it yet, but I doubt it can be that bad lol
> However I am waiting for it to be on steam because I have Borderlands 1,2, tales of, and the presequel with all dlc and I'm not about to fragment the collection



I think it is lol, watch the first 10 minutes or so if you want to know now:


----------



## Mythical (Sep 25, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I think it is lol, watch the first 10 minutes or so if you want to know now:



I'll pass cuz I don't wanna spoil it, but I'll let you know what I think in six months


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 25, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> I'll pass cuz I don't wanna spoil it, but I'll let you know what I think in six months



Same lol, but it's all very minor, but yeah I getcha.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> No fair, I had to like. Love him already.


He actually tries to sit on tv remote, my phone, and other small electronics he can hide because he knows attention is being taken away from him. He did not like when I tried to take my controller back, but I still love him.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Sep 26, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> Oh I hate that so much. Even when you can jump your character seems to forget they have arms and so unless your feet can make it up your helpless cause wtf even is climbing up onto a ledge


Or when you land on it, but slide off because you're too close to the edge, or you just slide off something because it's a slope and you cross the wrong part (fuck you, Crystal Cave).


Jiehfeng said:


> Oof, is that yours? In any case, you'd have to be really rough with it for that to happen. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)





AceX said:


> I'm gonna guess (if it even is his) that he stood on it.


I dunno, the circle pad on the 3DS can break quite easily, a ton of people's broke playing Smash 4, and I know somebody who's very careful with her electronics but her circle pad broke too. I don't doubt that the Switch analogue sticks break easily too. They snap back to center position pretty aggressively and they don't seem to be very sturdy, combine that with the fact that they're pretty small and tilt quite far when you move them, it's certainly a recipe for potential disaster.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Sep 26, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> Oh I hate that so much. Even when you can jump your character seems to forget they have arms and so unless your feet can make it up your helpless cause wtf even is climbing up onto a ledge


Or when you land on it, but slide off because you're too close to the edge, or you just slide off something because it's a slope and you cross the wrong part (fuck you, Crystal Cave).


Jiehfeng said:


> Oof, is that yours? In any case, you'd have to be really rough with it for that to happen. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)





AceX said:


> I'm gonna guess (if it even is his) that he stood on it.


I dunno, the circle pad on the 3DS can break quite easily, a ton of people's broke playing Smash 4, and I know somebody who's very careful with her electronics but her circle pad broke too. I don't doubt that the Switch analogue sticks break easily too. They snap back to center position pretty aggressively and they don't seem to be very sturdy, combine that with the fact that they're pretty small and tilt quite far when you move them, it's certainly a recipe for potential disaster.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 26, 2019)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I dunno, the circle pad on the 3DS can break quite easily, a ton of people's broke playing Smash 4, and I know somebody who's very careful with her electronics but her circle pad broke too. I don't doubt that the Switch analogue sticks break easily too. They snap back to center position pretty aggressively and they don't seem to be very sturdy, combine that with the fact that they're pretty small and tilt quite far when you move them, it's certainly a recipe for potential disaster.



Yeah but, the Switch Lite just came out less than a week ago...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 26, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 180660


Well, it is funny, but I don't even want to know where that pic originally came from. Makes me a bit sad.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 26, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Well, it is funny, but I don't even want to know where that pic originally came from. Makes me a bit sad.



Rare footage of Kim Jong Un as a baby


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 26, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Rare footage of Kim Jong Un as a baby


That's a good one. 

Hmm, it doesn't belong into this thread, but I wonder if Kim is really the evil dude pulling the strings in NK or if there's a grey eminence telling him what to do and say.

Edit:
Well, maybe it's just a bit of both...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 26, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> That's a good one.
> 
> Hmm, it doesn't belong into this thread, but I wonder if Kim is really the evil dude pulling the strings in NK or if there's a grey eminence telling him what to do and say.
> 
> ...



No idea, but I think it's just him. He has like a fan club of a few generals who furiously takes down notes whenever he says anything.
For now, have this gif:


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 26, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> No idea, but I think it's just him. He has like a fan club of a few generals who furiously takes down notes whenever he says anything.
> For now, have this gif:


For real, wow. Makes you realize what kind of society that is.
Poor NK.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 26, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> .



and then


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 26, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> and then
> View attachment 180674




Good to see Nintendo makes Game Series from all Sh*t.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 27, 2019)

meh, I know it's polotics but fuck it, why not


----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> No idea, but I think it's just him. He has like a fan club of a few generals who furiously takes down notes whenever he says anything.


While he does wield a lot of power, he's also a figurehead and the top brass has total control. He stays in power as long as he stays in line, but he's not irreplacable. Remember, he had an older brother who was supposed to succeed Kim Jong-Il, but he didn't toe the party line and was... taken care of. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kim_Jong-nam


----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2019)

Legend of Zelda: Thief's Awakening:


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## RedBlueGreen (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Vila_ (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 27, 2019)

honk


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 27, 2019)

It's Friday guys


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 27, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> It's Friday guys
> View attachment 180772


I get the feeling that was a tshirt lol


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 28, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 180791


time to format steal


----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 180791


The white area should be labelled "the power of Friendship! shown by people watching the fight making strained faces like they're taking a huge dump"


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 28, 2019)

Veho said:


> The white area should be labelled "the power of Friendship! shown by people watching the fight making strained faces like they're taking a huge dump"


Ahh very accurate. Also the size of the main chars gf in a certain area.... Accurate


----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 28, 2019)

Veho said:


> The white area should be labelled "the power of Friendship! shown by people watching the fight making strained faces like they're taking a huge dump"



Well yes, flashbacks include everything, most importantly friendship. ;o;


----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Well yes, flashbacks include everything, most importantly friendship. ;o;


Flashbacks do overlap with friendship but I was thinking of the whole rest of the cast standing on the sidelines (because for whatever plot contrivance they can't, you know, jump in and _help_) and making intense faces at the fighters. The more intense, the more powerful the Friendship Power becomes. But the protagonist can't unleash the full force of the Friendship Beam until his love interest screams his name through tears/rose petals/feathers/lens flare.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 28, 2019)

Veho said:


> Flashbacks do overlap with friendship but I was thinking of the whole rest of the cast standing on the sidelines (because for whatever plot contrivance they can't, you know, jump in and _help_) and making intense faces at the fighters. The more intense, the more powerful the Friendship Power becomes. But the protagonist can't unleash the full force of the Friendship Beam until his love interest screams his name through tears/rose petals/feathers/lens flare.



True, that's if you're talking about the whole scenario yeah.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Budsixz (Sep 28, 2019)

New mortal kombat looks nice


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## AceX (Sep 28, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 180865


I was just gonna check after I checked in here, guess I don't have to.


----------



## gameboy (Sep 29, 2019)

i like this one


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Budsixz (Sep 29, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 180943


I guess my boss is paying me in rupoors cause its really really sad


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 29, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> I guess my boss is paying me in rupoors cause its really really sad


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 29, 2019)

When you're trying to be stealthy but the clapping of your ass cheeks keeps alerting the enemies


----------



## AceX (Sep 29, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 180943


I always piss myself 10 times when I pick up my dog's shit.


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 29, 2019)

Veho said:


>


What a lovely bedtime story! The poor colony was eventually put out of it's misery and eternal peace reigns at last in beautiful rimworld.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 29, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> View attachment 181015



I'm not sure if this comic is about Charmander not being able to use its tail to use ember like in the attacking image, or if it's the other thing. Cause the other thing is that if Charmander's tail flame dies out, it dies.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 29, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I'm not sure if this comic is about Charmander not being able to use its tail to use ember like in the attacking image, or if it's the other thing. Cause the other thing is that if Charmander's tail flame dies out, it dies.


likely the latter. I doubt it's coincidence that the trainer went for the tail


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 29, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> likely the latter. I doubt it's coincidence that the trainer went for the tail



That's not what I meant, not coincidence. The way I see it is that since Charmander attacked with Ember, with his tail in the third panel, Ash blew out the tail so that it can't use that move again. Which would make sense for the last two panels and the reactions.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 30, 2019)

Nah he went too hard in the battle. That's, attempted Pokemon Murder/Pokemon Murder


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 30, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I'm not sure if this comic is about Charmander not being able to use its tail to use ember like in the attacking image, or if it's the other thing. Cause the other thing is that if Charmander's tail flame dies out, it dies.


it is the latter. I guess it is a One-hit K.O. move now


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 30, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 181084


gonna be honest, Untitled Goose Game has turned out to be much bigger then I thought. I was thinking it was just another small title that wouldn't be filling my YT sub box and meme consumption so much >.<


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 30, 2019)

Man, I love that goose! The gaming world has a new star! 

(honk)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 30, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> gonna be honest, Untitled Goose Game has turned out to be much bigger then I thought. I was thinking it was just another small title that wouldn't be filling my YT sub box and meme consumption so much >.<



I knew it was gonna be big in the meme community and that YouTubers would take advantage of the game's humourous nature, but even I didn't expect it to be this big. The game is getting massive praise, I wouldn't be surprised if it even got an award, even GOTY.


----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## AceX (Sep 30, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Last house he went to was a ghost house.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 30, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I knew it was gonna be big in the meme community and that YouTubers would take advantage of the game's humourous nature, but even I didn't expect it to be this big. The game is getting massive praise, I wouldn't be surprised if it even got an award, even GOTY.


ehh...it's popular but not that popular...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 30, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> ehh...it's popular but not that popular...



I beg to differ, I browse Reddit and YouTube every day and the reception for the game is much more than good games like the new Fire Emblem, it's talked about a lot.


----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 1, 2019)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 181168


I hate you lol


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 1, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 181166


great, now I have both one winged angel and ivean polka played by geese sounds stuck in my head


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 1, 2019)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 181168



I don't get it, is it a broken swastika?

EDIT: Nvm, should've known it was that stupid hospital comic... ;o;


----------



## AceX (Oct 1, 2019)

Anyone know why it's not showing the gif I posted?


----------



## _DrBecks_ (Oct 1, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I don't get it, is it a broken swastika?
> 
> EDIT: Nvm, should've known it was that stupid hospital comic... ;o;


Please explain it, i still dont get it


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 1, 2019)

_DrBecks_ said:


> Please explain it, i still dont get it


----------



## _DrBecks_ (Oct 1, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


>


THX


----------



## Dante2405 (Oct 1, 2019)

Still don't get it. XD


----------



## Superman321 (Oct 1, 2019)

Dante2405 said:


> Still don't get it. XD


Seriously? That image Jiehfeng posted explains it perfectly.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 1, 2019)

Dante2405 said:


> Still don't get it. XD



The ditches correspond to the sticks, the sticks correspond to the positions of the people. If you don't get the meme behind the comic, read this: https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/loss
Here's an example.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Dante2405 (Oct 1, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> The ditches correspond to the sticks, the sticks correspond to the positions of the people. If you don't get the meme behind the comic, read this: https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/loss
> Here's an example.
> 
> View attachment 181201



Thanks.
I didn't know that meme (who could know all of them).

Still don't get what's supposed to be funny thaugh.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 1, 2019)

Dante2405 said:


> Thanks.
> I didn't know that meme (who could know all of them).
> 
> Still don't get what's supposed to be funny thaugh.



It's even more difficult to get if you didn't see the rise and fall of the meme, with all of its interpretations and all that, similar to how you need to know the context well to understand references.
Though the best memes you don't need any of it to laugh at them.


----------



## Superman321 (Oct 1, 2019)

thanks nintendo for this awful voice chatting system


----------



## toguro_max (Oct 2, 2019)

Dante2405 said:


> Thanks.
> I didn't know that meme (who could know all of them).
> 
> Still don't get what's supposed to be funny thaugh.



The "funniest" thing about this meme, in my opinion of someone who didn't follow it when it was a thing, is the amount of times it is referenced out there. When you begin seeing it almost anywhere is when you silently laughs.


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2019)

Dante2405 said:


> Thanks.
> I didn't know that meme (who could know all of them).
> 
> Still don't get what's supposed to be funny though.


I guess you had to have been there. 

Aside from the well-deserved mockery of the source material, "Loss" has become one of those memes like Goatse or The Game or more recently the Surrounded meme, where a lot of the humor nowadays lies in referencing or displaying the meme in creative, unexpected or minimalist ways, or hiding it in plain sight and having others figure it out and go "God dammit". I mean look at this, this is art: 




Here's a good writeup (it's not the same link that Jiehfeng posted): 

https://news.knowyourmeme.com/news/heres-to-loss-the-internets-greatest-meme

Memes are highly subjective, not every meme is everyone's cup of tea, and 90% of memes are garbage. You don't have to find it funny.


----------



## Dante2405 (Oct 2, 2019)

All right, that one is pretty good.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 2, 2019)

Sharon I'm not playing any games, get on with it already...


----------



## Xzi (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Essasetic (Oct 2, 2019)

Did someone leak the DLC for Untitled Goose Game?


----------



## Mythical (Oct 2, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> Did someone leak the DLC for Untitled Goose Game?
> 
> View attachment 181385


They sent out a hitman...


----------



## AceX (Oct 2, 2019)

I feel like everyone's already started playing Untitled Goose Game. Am I missing something; I thought it was still TBA?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 2, 2019)

AceX said:


> I feel like everyone's already started playing Untitled Goose Game. Am I missing something; I thought it was still TBA?



It released last month on the 22nd iirc.


----------



## AceX (Oct 3, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> It released last month on the 22nd iirc.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 3, 2019)

AceX said:


> View attachment 181391



It's an Epic store timed exclusive, and it's also out on the Switch.


----------



## AceX (Oct 3, 2019)

FFS


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 3, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> It's an Epic store timed exclusive, and it's also out on the Switch.


well dam, I guess we have to wait for an *actual* release on pc /s
but legit, it's in the same boat as borderlands 3, I ain't buying it on pc till it hits steam


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2019)

HEE HONK!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 3, 2019)

word


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 3, 2019)

Untitled goose is in the meth business now, I'm shocked personally. Well, not that shocked.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 3, 2019)

A Goose is a dangerous Animal......


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Budsixz (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2019)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 181479


Well, he was always weak against poultry...


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 4, 2019)

Veho said:


> Well, he was always weak against poultry...


----------



## NoNAND (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 4, 2019)

Just a month away


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## AceX (Oct 4, 2019)

Looks more like that Annoying Orange.


----------



## Nekomaru (Oct 4, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 178497


Personally, I'm more impressed with Astral Chain than Zelda. Cartoon and cell-shaded graphics are much easier than more realistic styles. Underclocked Tegra X1 and even more importantly insufficient RAM are and will remain a bottleneck for most modern 3D Switch games.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 4, 2019)

Nekomaru said:


> Personally, I'm more impressed with Astral Chain than Zelda. Cartoon and cell-shaded graphics are much easier than more realistic styles. Underclocked Tegra X1 and even more importantly insufficient RAM are and will remain a bottleneck for most modern 3D Switch games.



In the end does it matter if it was difficult to run or not? The claim was that Ninty games cannot have good looking graphics, and that can be either achieved through sheer power or smart techniques.


----------



## Nekomaru (Oct 4, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> In the end does it matter if it was difficult to run or not? The claim was that Ninty games cannot have good looking graphics, and that can be either achieved through sheer power or smart techniques.


Well good is subjective, NS can have OK graphics but never the best graphics in the industry


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> View attachment 181505



This is cool and all but, does this feature DANTE FROM THE DEVIL MAY CRY SERIES?


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 4, 2019)

Nekomaru said:


> Personally, I'm more impressed with Astral Chain than Zelda. Cartoon and cell-shaded graphics are much easier than more realistic styles. Underclocked Tegra X1 and even more importantly insufficient RAM are and will remain a bottleneck for most modern 3D Switch games.


tbh though with how much is taken up in the backround on android it kinda just makes them more in line with each other.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 5, 2019)

Nekomaru said:


> Well good is subjective, NS can have OK graphics but never the best graphics in the industry


Come on man, have you even _seen_ Untitled Goose Game?


----------



## AceX (Oct 5, 2019)

hippy dave said:


> Come on man, have you even _seen_ Untitled Goose Game?


My wife and I just finished it, it's *really* repetitive and *very* short, not worth £15.99.
Don't get me wrong, we had a good laugh with it, but only for three hours. 



Spoiler: Spoiler



I felt like at the end when you go to the model village To-Do List, it spoiled that it was the end before I was finished.


Here's a meme:


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 5, 2019)

AceX said:


> My wife and I just finished it, it's *really* repetitive and *very* short, not worth £15.99.
> Don't get me wrong, we had a good laugh with it, but only for three hours.
> 
> 
> ...


how where you not done in 3 hours. it's rather short :/


----------



## AceX (Oct 5, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> how where you not done in 3 hours. it's rather short :/


I had no idea what a burly man was.
Edit: Oh, and I took me a while to figure out how to get back into the man's garden.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 5, 2019)

AceX said:


> I had no idea what a burly man was.
> Edit: Oh, and I took me a while to figure out how to get back into the man's garden.


fair enough


----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 5, 2019)

That stream tho


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 5, 2019)

iNflUencEr


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> iNflUencEr
> 
> View attachment 181646


Eh, the difference being instagram models pull a decent sum in endorsement deals and Patreon subscriptions, while the only thing CoD players consistently pull are their dicks


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 5, 2019)

Veho said:


> Eh, the difference being instagram models pull a decent sum in endorsement deals and Patreon subscriptions, while the only thing CoD players consistently pull are their dicks



Only the very famous ones, the rest are as useless as COD players.


----------



## Flopglop (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Only the very famous ones, the rest are as useless as COD players.


Much easier on the eyes though.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 5, 2019)

Veho said:


> Much easier on the eyes though.



Same could be said for COD, when you see an enemy after a while, it can be a sight for sore eyes lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 5, 2019)

Me: It's time to put the goose stuff behind us and move on.
Also me, waking up in a cold sweat: Has anyone actually SEEN Loki and the goose in the same place at the same time?


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2019)

Duck, duck, goose. 






Source: You can try and guess which game I played this weekend, and how it felt to play it. Did some fanart inspired by it.#untitled #fanart pic.twitter.com/xF4EFeoJVr— Papa Flaboere (@Flaboere) September 23, 2019


----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Darth Meteos (Oct 6, 2019)

Untitled Goose Game ~ 2019


----------



## AceX (Oct 7, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 181755


Just recently restarted The Witcher 3 because of this.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 7, 2019)

AceX said:


> Just recently restarted The Witcher 3 because of this.



Same actually.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## gameboy (Oct 7, 2019)

repost, i found this hilarious


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 8, 2019)

What in the goddamn goose?!


----------



## Veho (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 8, 2019)

Veho said:


>


well dam, I know what to quote when I want to be tryhard epic next time I play mario kart XD


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Darth Meteos (Oct 8, 2019)

hippy dave said:


> .


better is to find a frightened person and flap your wings at them
t-pose, boi, assert dominance


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 8, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 181755


I would honestly love that. I remember Pokemon FR/LG having that feature. It's something I especially need in long JRPGs, where I usually have no clue what I last did or what I'm supposed to do next after a long break, and have to go looking through walkthroughs just to figure out where the hell I was at.


----------



## GentlemanPotato (Oct 8, 2019)

Untitled Goose Endgame


----------



## JavaScribe (Oct 8, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 181803


Okay I scanned (not even read) through the terms and conditions for my banking app, and I had to close and reopen the app because they didn't design it to handle people spending five minutes looking at the absolute unit of a Terms & Conditions page.
_For a banking app._ If you were going to read any terms and conditions, maybe it would be those?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 8, 2019)

JavaScribe said:


> Okay I scanned (not even read) through the terms and conditions for my banking app, and I had to close and reopen the app because they didn't design it to handle people spending five minutes looking at the absolute unit of a Terms & Conditions page.
> _For a banking app._ If you were going to read any terms and conditions, maybe it would be those?



Meanwhile freaking Dark Souls makes sure you have scrolled down to the end to be allowed to even lie that you have read it.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 9, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> .


----------



## gameboy (Oct 9, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> What in the goddamn goose?!
> 
> View attachment 181869



@24 seconds


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 9, 2019)

gameboy said:


> @24 seconds




Video is blocked for me, mate.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 9, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 181920


Now it is complete XD


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## gameboy (Oct 9, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Video is blocked for me, mate.



its a pumpkin with a dick hole


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 9, 2019)

gameboy said:


> its a pumpkin with a dick hole



Ah I see


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Darth Meteos (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## NoNAND (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 10, 2019)

Kinda wish there was an option to sort posts by likes. Would be awesome to see a list of the best posts so far now that we are going into the 100th page. So many memes o.o


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2019)

He's coming for Jinping K Rool


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Oct 10, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 182074


So true. I purposely glitched the game to freeze the time of day just so I no longer had to suffer through rain.

Not only because of the climbing but also because the game looks stunningly beautiful when it's sunny, only, most of the time it isn't. The fact that fully upgraded climbing gear didn't help either was disappointing to say the least.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> He's coming for Jinping K Rool
> View attachment 182067



Very Based
Much Redpilled


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 10, 2019)

Reynardine said:


> So true. I purposely glitched the game to freeze the time of day just so I no longer had to suffer through rain.
> 
> Not only because of the climbing but also because the game looks stunningly beautiful when it's sunny, only, most of the time it isn't. The fact that fully upgraded climbing gear didn't help either was disappointing to say the least.



Not only the climbing, that darn blue flame. For some reason the game just wanted to troll me by making it rain when I was almost at the end.


----------



## hiroakihsu (Oct 10, 2019)

Veho said:


>


That seems to be the case with most famous Japanese developers...Take for example Shinji Mikami:
Before Resident Evil:



After Resident Evil:


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Xzi (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 182147


It is disturbing how close that looks like the switch... *shiver*


----------



## Mythical (Oct 11, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I would honestly love that. I remember Pokemon FR/LG having that feature. It's something I especially need in long JRPGs, where I usually have no clue what I last did or what I'm supposed to do next after a long break, and have to go looking through walkthroughs just to figure out where the hell I was at.


Me and SMT games


----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2019)

hiroakihsu said:


> That seems to be the case with most famous Japanese developers...


Seems to be the case with a lot of nerds when they become famous, really. 

Jeff Bezos, of Amazon: 







Elon Musk:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## bahamut920 (Oct 11, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 181755


A feature Dragon Quest has had for 15 years now.


----------



## grey72 (Oct 11, 2019)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 182160


This needs to be higher up, solid 9


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2019)

I don't get it


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 11, 2019)

Veho said:


> I don't get it



If you haven't played at least one Ace Attorney game fully, then there is no way to get the joke sadly. But it's along the lines of how Phoenix's deductions can sometimes be quite basic and obvious, yet made to be extremely dramatic. After that particular deductions, you'd see the prosecutor go "WHA- NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!".


----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> If you haven't played at least one Ace Attorney game fully, then there is no way to get the joke sadly. But it's along the lines of how Phoenix's deductions can sometimes be quite basic and obvious, yet made to be extremely dramatic. After that particular deductions, you'd see the prosecutor go "WHA- NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!".


I've played all the Ace Attorney games released for the DS, I just couldn't get the joke   

What irked me horribly about presenting the evidence in AA games, is that the triggers are very incredibly horribly specific and if the question is not the programmed trigger and is only 99.9% related to the piece of evidence, it will be dropped. 

Judge: "Can you prove someone else could have committed the murder?" 
Phoenix Wright: "Yes your honor" *presents murder weapon smeared with the victim's blood and the real killer's fingerprints, wrapped in videotape of the murder"* 
Judge: "Why are you showing us this? What does this have to do with the murder? Stop wasting the court's time! Warning!" 

FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU----


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 11, 2019)

Veho said:


> I've played all the Ace Attorney games released for the DS, I just couldn't get the joke
> 
> What irked me horribly about presenting the evidence in AA games, is that the triggers are very incredibly horribly specific and if the question is not the programmed trigger and is only 99.9% related to the piece of evidence, it will be dropped.
> 
> ...



Haha yeah, that point is always brought up in AA threads on the net I assure you. As for the joke, I don't know how else to explain without making it not a joke anymore. I will try one more time; it's Phoenix stating the obvious but in a overly dramatic manner, additionally how the cases always go from killer, to killer, to real killer, to REAL killer, etc.


----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> As for the joke, I don't know how else to explain without making it not a joke anymore.


No no, I got it once you explained it, thank you. I just wasn't getting it from the picture alone. Maybe it really needed an additional frame with the prosecutor's reaction to the "shocking" reveal.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 11, 2019)

Veho said:


> No no, I got it once you explained it, thank you. I just wasn't getting it from the picture alone. Maybe it really needed an additional frame with the prosecutor's reaction to the "shocking" reveal.



I actually thought of doing that lol, btw you should really play the 3DS ones as well if you enjoyed the DS ones. Through experience the specific bias of the game asking for evidence can be worked around, as you by now should know how these games generally work. Like for example a simple but effective technique is knowing that all evidence has to be used at some point, except the badge sometimes.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## bahamut920 (Oct 11, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 182180





Courtesy of Awkward Zombie.


----------



## KingDedede678 (Oct 12, 2019)

Nintendo 0ds has no graphics jus

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Nintendo 0DS Coming Fall 2099


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 12, 2019)

WHERE'S THE LAMB SAUCE YA WANKAH?!


----------



## leon315 (Oct 12, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 181967


You mean that HK separatist/terrorist/moron who fight with extreme violence and insults against that government which saved HK from UK's imperial colonisation and got banned after pro tour? Plus those 2 racist Taiwanese commentators who supported publically the conspiracy against China?


I corrected it for u, and Blizzard did right thing.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 12, 2019)

leon315 said:


> You mean that HK separatist/terrorist/moron who fight with extreme violence and insults against that government which saved HK from UK's imperial colonisation and got banned after pro tour? Plus those 2 racist Taiwanese commentators who supported publically the conspiracy against China?
> 
> 
> I corrected it for u, and Blizzard did right thing.



Sir this is a wendy's


----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Sir this is a wendy's


----------



## Essasetic (Oct 12, 2019)

_"Surprise" the US President_


----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Oct 12, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Ah, failed expectations. Running low on mushrooms?




Give that man his mushrooms and he grows big for you.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 12, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> _"Surprise" the US President_
> View attachment 182299


MR. PRESIDENT, GET DOWN!!!!!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## RandomUser (Oct 12, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 182210


That guy in blue reminds me of Meseeks from Rick and Morty:


 
He pressed the button on the Meseeks box to spawn more of himself to help Jerry to reduce two strokes off of his game or something like that.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 12, 2019)

RandomUser said:


> That guy in blue reminds me of Meseeks from Rick and Morty:
> View attachment 182340
> He pressed the button on the Meseeks box to spawn more of himself to help Jerry to reduce two strokes off of his game or something like that.



I remember that episode! I haven't watched much of Rick and Morty, but I watched that one!


----------



## Reynardine (Oct 12, 2019)

ignare said:


> *snip*


In what way is this supposed to be funny?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Oct 13, 2019)

3 pictures above: Camping only works once due to the killcam. The Wii versions of (4) CoD games had no killcams due to technical reasons, so you actually didn't know where he was shooting from.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2019)

Hasbro Playstation Mini > Sony Playstation Mini


----------



## Veho (Oct 13, 2019)

Okay that's neat, but now I want someone to build an emulation machine into that toy and have it actually play PS games.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 13, 2019)

classic


----------



## Mythical (Oct 14, 2019)

LonelyPhantom said:


>


I.... I guess you're right.... 10/10

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



LonelyPhantom said:


>


Now I'm gonna play more smt


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 14, 2019)

Security alert -  New device signed in to


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 14, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 182535



Mr. Chic is passive aggressive; if you slash at him or one of his mates, then there will be more than just honks. Then you have chosen death.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 14, 2019)

no nO NO *NO NO NO NO NOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 14, 2019)

wow, ok punchy...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2019)

CPG said:


> no nO NO *NO NO NO NO NOOOOOOOOOOO*


wut


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Oct 14, 2019)

CPG said:


> View attachment 182567


Good thing jojo is free to watch with ads on vudu and crunchyroll and is on hulu (but they still have ads even though it costs money which is dumb). The real question is why isn't part 5 on hulu I had to go back to crunchyroll with 15 ads a minute (VUDU might be better though)


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 15, 2019)

LonelyPhantom said:


>


Everyone knows there are only 3 persona games so far ;P


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## gameboy (Oct 15, 2019)

repost, hilarious


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 15, 2019)

LonelyPhantom said:


>


Meh, the sp items are nice but the healing items always felt shity unless you where in a pinch

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gameboy said:


> repost, hilarious


Que Crab Rave Music
Fortnite is gone.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 15, 2019)

"My switch was too heavy, so I got a lighter one."


----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 15, 2019)

Veho said:


>



Damn that's old, which E3 was it?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## AceX (Oct 16, 2019)

Goes for most non food stuff.


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 16, 2019)

Alex4nder001 said:


>


fuckin went airborn. I don't think he's having children ever :Eyes:


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## 8BitWonder (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 16, 2019)

8BitWonder said:


> View attachment 182888



Good meme.


----------



## Zense (Oct 16, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 182856


I usually don't comment but this one was just hilarious XD


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## gameboy (Oct 17, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> View attachment 182958



the chinese havent done anything to be awarded their freedom. A bunch of overpopulated, pollution filled, pushover people, the worst of the worst. And im part chinee so dont even say im whatever you think i is.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 17, 2019)

Nintendo Y?!


----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2019)

Y there no B?


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 17, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> View attachment 182958


geez...politics really have flooded this thread since the blitzchung incident


----------



## Chary (Oct 17, 2019)

I guess reasons like this are why Pokémon games don’t have catchy phrase houses anymore...


----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 17, 2019)

It's just a cat of the long ass variety.


----------



## Chary (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 17, 2019)

Veho said:


> Y there no B?



B cause Y not


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Nintendo Y?!
> 
> View attachment 182988


Don’t get it


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 17, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> Don’t get it



Manufacturing mistake, there's two Y buttons.


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 18, 2019)

Veho said:


>



Borderlands babyyyy


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 18, 2019)

Veho said:


>


I...I don't know how to feel about this...it feels so wrong...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 18, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> I...I don't know how to feel about this...it feels so wrong...



If it helps, the white area has to be his eyes, we all have it.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 18, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> If it helps, the white area has to be his eyes, we all have it.


I know, and obviously it's fake, but it is such a freaky idea to think about. It looks so weird o.o


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 18, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Just added one more to the list, that hat is looking better than ever.
> 
> View attachment 179732



Haven't played an Ubisoft game in years, but did they make UPlay more prominent or something? Because outside of having to log in and maybe telling it to remember your log-in, I haven't heard of Ubisoft being involved in sketchy business or having ties to China unlike some companies... *coughs in Epic Games Store and Battle.net*


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 18, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Haven't played an Ubisoft game in years, but did they make UPlay more prominent or something? Because outside of having to log in and maybe telling it to remember your log-in, I haven't heard of Ubisoft being involved in sketchy business or having ties to China unlike some companies... *coughs in Epic Games Store and Battle.net*



People over-exaggerate the Uplay thing, it's just its own launcher that's void of many features, but does the job for what it's intended to do. It's just that people are pissed that when you buy a Ubi game on Steam, it just opens Uplay to handle everything instead.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 18, 2019)

Praise be; and watch out for that guy named Konami, I have a feeling he might betray you.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 19, 2019)

EA trying different angles, this time it's catering to its actual audience


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2019)

Sorry about the quality, I couldn't find a larger version.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 19, 2019)

Veho said:


> Sorry about the quality, I couldn't find a larger version.



Why the fuck are game updates so large these days? I would think that all they'd need to do to fix things up (as in, fix programming issues/balancing things out because fuck letting a meta of a game grow, amirite?) for most errors is to patch the programming, not add-in new textures\models that really shouldn't take up the amount of space they usually end up eating out of storage!

And can Flight Simulator actually use up 2 Petabytes!?


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> And can Flight Simulator actually use up 2 Petabytes!?


Yes. It has a 3D model of the Earth correct to within two inches, complete with textures. But you don't need to download the whole thing at once so there's that.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 19, 2019)

Veho said:


> Yes. It has a 3D model of the Earth correct to within two inches, complete with textures. But you don't need to download the whole thing at once so there's that.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## leon315 (Oct 19, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> View attachment 182958


The people's Comunist party wants know your location.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 19, 2019)

Veho said:


> Yes. It has a 3D model of the Earth correct to within two inches, complete with textures. But you don't need to download the whole thing at once so there's that.





Silent_Gunner said:


>



The one time Microsoft's cloud shit is actually being useful in a game.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 19, 2019)

Pray to Hylia it won't rain...


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 19, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Pray to Hylia it won't rain...
> 
> View attachment 183232



"Yo, how's it hangin', Link? You need a helping hand from your friendly neighborhood Spider-Man? Whoo! I should go into rap like that Deadpool guy I keep hearing about!"


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 19, 2019)

Veho said:


>



They do not like Mario....


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> They do not like Mario....
> 
> View attachment 183333



Next thing, the TMNT will evolve into their final form:


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 183032


Chary face reveal.


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 20, 2019)

The saga continues


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 20, 2019)

F


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> F
> 
> View attachment 183415


Turning... off...? Instead of just walking away and letting it go to standby on its own, and rebooting once a month to clear the zombie processes? What a novel idea


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 20, 2019)

Veho said:


> Turning... off...? Instead of just walking away and letting it go to standby on its own, and rebooting once a month to clear the zombie processes? What a novel idea



Yep.


----------



## AceX (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 21, 2019)

This isn't even my final form, Omae wa mou shindeiru!


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Oct 21, 2019)

Guys, if you ever get redirected to DuckDuckGo and see this image instead of the regular duck shown on the DuckDuckGo logo, *then fucking run.*
*

 *​


----------



## Chary (Oct 21, 2019)

Fallout 2 and taking potshots at Dan Quayle Bird.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Oct 21, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 183622
> Fallout 2 and taking potshots at Dan Quayle Bird.


Republicans, Democrats, both part of the problem. Even more so for Marxist socialists, especially the slimeballs that dupe university students into being ""woke"".


----------



## Chary (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 183669



*PTSD flashback to 1st season where Charmander almost died from the rain*


----------



## gameboy (Oct 22, 2019)

Veho said:


>



Sonic without his running goggles


----------



## Chary (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## The Catboy (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 183677


Just when you thought it was safe to go back into the water...


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Guest_12483 (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 22, 2019)

Trailer summed up in one spongebob image


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2019)

Isn't "slutty game developer" redundant?


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## AceX (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## gameboy (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## bahamut920 (Oct 22, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Not nearly enough nuclear hellfire.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 23, 2019)

bahamut920 said:


> Not nearly enough nuclear hellfire.


Not enough coins.


----------



## jahrs (Oct 23, 2019)

That's either a really good comeback or a political statement about the mushroom kingdoms financial situation.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 23, 2019)

You dun fucked up now


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 23, 2019)

Veho said:


>



One star Mario basically


----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> One star Mario basically


Mario's training regime is plyometrics and performance-enhancing substances.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 23, 2019)

Veho said:


> Mario's training regime is plyometrics and performance-enhancing substances.



Gotta stock up on them shrooms


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 23, 2019)

Kid: "Mom not now, I'm fighting a creeper!!!"
Mom: "Aw man"


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 23, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> One star Mario basically


ONE JUUUUUUUMP!!!!!!!


----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> ONE JUUUUUUUMP!!!!!!!


One Jumpman.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 23, 2019)

Veho said:


> One Jumpman.



Well you're not wrong


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Chary (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2019)

AceX said:


> View attachment 183708


1995=Windows 95/98/98SE
2000=Windows 2000/ME
2001=Windows XP 
2006=Windows Vista/7/8/8.1
2015=What’s here?
The other 2015=Windows 10
2018=True


----------



## Xzi (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 24, 2019)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 183915


Actually seeing it side by side it's wild how similar they look, dam o.o


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 24, 2019)

F


----------



## Veho (Oct 24, 2019)

Press "F" to pay respects to that kid's academic future.


----------



## ThoD (Oct 24, 2019)

Haven't posted in ages due to my hiatus, so while I'm still here, here you go


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Oct 24, 2019)

Why you posting boomer memes


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 24, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Kid: "Mom not now, I'm fighting a creeper!!!"
> Mom: "Aw man"
> 
> View attachment 183828



I just want to note, it should be admired how the meme maker executed this headphone placement.


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 25, 2019)

Veho said:


>



Clippy was the thing closest to videogames as a kid ;o;


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 25, 2019)

Getting your hammer stolen by a goose crashes Paper Mario.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 25, 2019)

Tommy: Shit, Danny, this one doesn't have a cover.
Danny: Umm, draw something.
Tommy: I don't know what the fuck a Saints Row is.
Danny: I don't care, come up with something, anything.
Shelf:


Veho said:


>


----------



## Chary (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## AceX (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## ignare (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## leon315 (Oct 25, 2019)

Veho said:


> Isn't "slutty game developer" redundant?



so i need at least 700bucks for a homerun.....XDDD
p.s. how much for backdoor?? xDDDD


----------



## Xzi (Oct 25, 2019)

And for just a dollar with Game Pass, none the less.


----------



## Exavold (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## gameboy (Oct 26, 2019)

Old meme but still relevant


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 26, 2019)

gameboy said:


> Old meme but still relevant


Sometime Ubisoft makes a great game, like Mario + Rabbids Kingdom Battle.
But Ubisoft itself is pretty meh


----------



## gameboy (Oct 26, 2019)

Stealphie said:


> Sometime Ubisoft makes a great game, like Mario + Rabbids Kingdom Battle.
> But Ubisoft itself is pretty meh



that game came out two years ago and theyve done nothing since


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 26, 2019)

gameboy said:


> that game came out two years ago and theyve done nothing since


Yeah.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Oct 26, 2019)

I made this bullshit.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 26, 2019)

Goose gonna give it to ya.


----------



## ThoD (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2019)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 184122


Piranha plant


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 26, 2019)

Nintendo... GET ON IT


----------



## AceX (Oct 26, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Nintendo... GET ON IT


Please don't, my wife swears enough


----------



## Mythical (Oct 26, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> Republicans, Democrats, both part of the problem. Even more so for Marxist socialists, especially the slimeballs that dupe university students into being ""woke"".


I feel like the party system should be abolished so people actually start to care more about the issues and topics instead of blindly following a certain party


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 26, 2019)

What next? Wireless RCM shorting? ;A;


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 26, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> I feel like the party system should be abolished so people actually start to care more about the issues and topics instead of blindly following a certain party


Congratulations, this is the first off-topic comment in the EOF, ever. 

EDIT: I tell a lie, this is the first quote of the first off-topic comment on the EOF. I do apologise, that's a different trophy.


----------



## Mythical (Oct 26, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> Congratulations, this is the first off-topic comment in the EOF, ever.


Oof fair enough haha, on another note your profile pic reminded me I have some Bojack Horseman to watch and am super hyped for


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 26, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Oof fair enough haha, on another note your profile pic reminded me I have some Bojack Horseman to watch and am super hyped for



His pic is like so different to how he usually posts ;o;


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 26, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Oof fair enough haha, on another note your profile pic reminded me I have some Bojack Horseman to watch and am super hyped for


Bojack is keen to king, but Mr.Peanutbutter is bae.



Jiehfeng said:


> His pic is like so different to how he usually posts ;o;


I don't know what you mean. I am very friendly.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 26, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't know what you mean. I am very friendly.



As in serious posts but the dog with tongue out.


----------



## Chary (Oct 26, 2019)

gameboy said:


> that game came out two years ago and *theyve done nothing since*


?
South Park: The fractured but whole (82%)
Assassin's Creed Odyssey (84%)
Division 2 (83%)

If we're talking Switch only support, then they've released Starlink, and the South Park game, one of which was liked somewhat but a commercial failure, and the latter was received well with good sales, if not generating lots of pre release criticism...as the franchise tends to do regardless.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 26, 2019)

Chary said:


> ?
> South Park: The fractured but whole (82%)
> Assassin's Creed Odyssey (84%)
> Division 2 (83%)
> ...


Ubisoft could just stop making games altogether, release expansions for R6 Siege until the end of time and they'd still be at the top of the list.


----------



## Chary (Oct 26, 2019)

That being said...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 26, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> Ubisoft could just stop making games altogether, release expansions for R6 Siege until the end of time and they'd still be at the top of the list.



Same goes with EA and Activision. Dunkey called it beautifully.


----------



## Chary (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 26, 2019)

Persona memes, huh?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 26, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> Persona memes, huh?
> View attachment 184140



The only memes I never get, this one is good to me tho.


----------



## Chary (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## jahrs (Oct 27, 2019)

Is it the front half or the back half? The half with or without life support/ machines that support life and finally is it the bottom or top half of the ship.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 27, 2019)

Imagine a THX sneeze ;o;


----------



## hiroakihsu (Oct 27, 2019)

Chary said:


> That being said...
> 
> View attachment 184138


You're missing a couple of even more evil game companies...Here I fixed it:


 
Edit: fixed the dialogue so the number is correct.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 27, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Chary (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 27, 2019)

hiroakihsu said:


> You're missing a couple of even more evil game companies...Here I fixed it:
> View attachment 184178
> Edit: fixed the dialogue so the number is correct.


Ehh, Ubisoft isn't so bad. I could easily see the devil being the one who made modern EA and Konami though.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 27, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> Ehh, Ubisoft isn't so bad. I could easily see the devil being the one who made modern EA and Konami though.



Exactly my thought throughout the complaining, I enjoy many of their games a lot. Sadly credit isn't due where it is deserved.


----------



## Chary (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 28, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 184263



The wireless one cuz lag.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 28, 2019)

Oldbag? More like Gonebag amirite?? ;A;


----------



## Chary (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## RedoLane (Oct 28, 2019)

When a DOOM game gets another re-release


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Chary (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Mythical (Oct 28, 2019)

hiroakihsu said:


> You're missing a couple of even more evil game companies...Here I fixed it:
> View attachment 184178
> Edit: fixed the dialogue so the number is correct.


What do people have against Konami?


----------



## hiroakihsu (Oct 28, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> What do people have against Konami?



Check out this reddit thread.


----------



## Veho (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 28, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> What do people have against Konami?





hiroakihsu said:


> Check out this reddit thread.


#FuckKonami


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 28, 2019)

StrayGuitarist said:


> I made this bullshit.
> View attachment 184111


you must be exterminated


----------



## Chary (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## RedoLane (Oct 28, 2019)

A Hideo Kojima Movie


----------



## Chary (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## StrayGuitarist (Oct 28, 2019)

Stealphie said:


> you must be exterminated



I'm a very resilient cat. I'm afraid it's impossible.


----------



## Chary (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Stealphie (Oct 29, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 184366


this needs to be the US version of the game, because if it is the PAL version, well, Sonic is f*cked, because, Article 13


----------



## Chary (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Oct 29, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 184419


That's also josh from the animal crossing post right? Its gotta be, josh is trash and has no personality


----------



## Xzi (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## gameboy (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2019)

gameboy said:


> View attachment 184514



At least PC is getting it 2020


----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 30, 2019)

I think I am on vacation from the meme box lol, happy halloween folks.


----------



## AceX (Oct 30, 2019)

I would say come back when you _know _you are but that would be counter productive


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 30, 2019)

AceX said:


> I would say come back when you _know _you are but that would be counter productive



Yeah, it would be best to say that I will come back when _I AM_.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2019)

MAJOR PERSONA 3 SPOILER WITHIN THIS MEME (got a funny Persona 5 meme up next, but again MAJOR SPOILER for it) 



Spoiler


----------



## ThoD (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## AceX (Oct 30, 2019)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 184552
> View attachment 184553


Isn't that Robert Kazinsky?


----------



## RedoLane (Oct 30, 2019)

Random thug: "Who the heck are you!?"
Kiryu: "I'm just a passing-through Kamen Rider..... Remember that."


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Oct 30, 2019)

Happy halloween, tempers. I bring you this.


----------



## gameboy (Oct 31, 2019)

happy Halloween switch owners


----------



## Veho (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 31, 2019)

Veho said:


>


I'll be honest, main part of why I'd like to be a dad is so I can finally let loose and do dad stuff or make dad jokes all day

Anyways, for now I'll just go back to the memes...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 1, 2019)

YOU THOUGHT I WAS GONE, BUT IT WAS ME ALL THE TIME, HONKER!


----------



## James_ (Nov 1, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> YOU THOUGHT I WAS GONE, BUT IT WAS ME ALL THE TIME, HONKER!
> 
> View attachment 184674


Coming soon, Honk Eternal


----------



## ThoD (Nov 1, 2019)

Have a feeling I might get a warning for this but oh well


----------



## Veho (Nov 1, 2019)

https://imgur.com/gallery/Rz50bwb


----------



## gameboy (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## DemiGemini (Nov 1, 2019)

StrayGuitarist said:


> I'm a very resilient cat. I'm afraid it's impossible.


?


----------



## AceX (Nov 1, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Have a feeling I might get a warning for this but oh well
> View attachment 184675


Ah, the good old N69, and who could forget its games, games like::
Ridge Racer 69
Mega Man 69
Quake 69
Excitebike 69


----------



## ThoD (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## AceX (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 1, 2019)

AceX said:


> View attachment 184684


Faulty logic, you can pirate games, but you can't pirate women, abduction is too much trouble to pull off /s


----------



## AceX (Nov 1, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Faulty logic, you can pirate games, but you can't pirate women, abduction is too much trouble to pull off /s


Well, if you'd much rather pay for it, that's your business


----------



## ThoD (Nov 1, 2019)

AceX said:


> Well, if you'd much rather pay for it, that's your business


Never said I'd pay, did I?


----------



## AceX (Nov 1, 2019)

What you said kind'a implies it's the only other option.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2019)

AceX said:


> What you said kind'a implies it's the only other option.



If we're being completely honest, the initiator (most likely the dude) is going to pay in some form or another.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 1, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Faulty logic, you can pirate games, but you can't pirate women, abduction is too much trouble to pull off /s



You are too good for this world atm lmao


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2019)

Darth Meteos said:


>


Jinx


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Nov 2, 2019)

DemiGemini said:


> ?


!


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 2, 2019)

StrayGuitarist said:


> !


.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Nov 2, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> .


,


----------



## Darth Meteos (Nov 2, 2019)

StrayGuitarist said:


> ,


-


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Nov 2, 2019)

Darth Meteos said:


> -


;


----------



## Darth Meteos (Nov 2, 2019)

StrayGuitarist said:


> ;


:


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Nov 2, 2019)

StrayGuitarist said:


> !


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 2, 2019)

PS: Can't remember if it's been posted before...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 3, 2019)

N-NANI???!


----------



## ThoD (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 3, 2019)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 184811



It would've almost been the hitler salute thingy


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 3, 2019)

Stolen from facebook, credit to some guy


----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2019)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 184869
> Stolen from facebook, credit to some guy


----------



## ThoD (Nov 3, 2019)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 184869
> Stolen from facebook, credit to some guy





Veho said:


>


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Proto-Propski (Nov 3, 2019)

Just a couple of bros playing with some glow in the dark dinosaurs... ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 4, 2019)

*Windows shutdown sound*


----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## James_ (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Maq47 (Nov 5, 2019)

Forget Smash, this is the BEST fighting game!


 

Based on '(Alolan) Sandslash' by Unclear (search 'sandslash unclear' in Google Images for a link to the original image)


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 5, 2019)

Proto-Propski said:


> it gets you every time.
> 
> View attachment 185075


That disappointing moment when you relise you share a name with both a cannibal and a sex offender. yayyyy


----------



## Proto-Propski (Nov 5, 2019)

LuigiSuperStarSaga said:


> Check rules.



Yeah, though no one else seems to care much about that, we're just having a gaf 'ere nuthing to pinch 'yer cheeks over, haha.
Be a little loose some time love, have fun.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## James_ (Nov 5, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 185131


God dammit Dio


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Nov 5, 2019)

Kono Shy Guy Da!


----------



## Vila_ (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## StrayGuitarist (Nov 6, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 185131


YOU'VE GONE TOO FAR THIS TIME! SHY GUY!


----------



## Nerdtendo (Nov 6, 2019)

Only true intellectuals understand


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## James_ (Nov 6, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 185264


*yoshi sad*


----------



## Undi (Nov 6, 2019)

Nerdtendo said:


> View attachment 185233
> Only true intellectuals understand


I'm a brainlet, I don't understand and can't read.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 6, 2019)

Nooooo


----------



## Vila_ (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 6, 2019)

hippy dave said:


> Nooooo View attachment 185280


Well, that's fine, considering the last one always get the blue shell/lightning/bullet bill, it's not hard to go from last to first


----------



## Vila_ (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 6, 2019)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 185299


Posted that like 3 pages ago...


----------



## hiroakihsu (Nov 6, 2019)

A couple of variations on that shy guy meme smileyhead posted:


 
Or like this:


----------



## ThoD (Nov 6, 2019)

Can't remember if I've posted this before, I think I have...




Here's one I know I haven't posted:


----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 7, 2019)

You said it Bobby.


----------



## Vila_ (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Zense (Nov 7, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Can't remember if I've posted this before, I think I have...
> View attachment 185308


Sadly in 2019 a lot of people won't get this.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 7, 2019)

Press O to oof


----------



## ThoD (Nov 7, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Press O to oof
> 
> View attachment 185405


I get the meme, but whenever I see Pooh and Piglet together I either think of the whole thing about the Chinese president or that meme about Pooh discovering honey roasted ham


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 7, 2019)

ThoD said:


> I get the meme, but whenever I see Pooh and Piglet together I either think of the whole thing about the Chinese president or that meme about Pooh discovering honey roasted ham



It's now unavoidable sadly, I liked the show as a kid honestly. Hopefully these matters get sorted.


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Nov 7, 2019)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 185282


What if you ordered at 11:59PM at 59.999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 seconds


----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Press O to oof
> 
> View attachment 185405


Bad times friend ahead.


----------



## Budsixz (Nov 7, 2019)

Alex4nder001 said:


> What if you ordered at 11:59PM at 59.999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 seconds


Banned


----------



## Proto-Propski (Nov 8, 2019)

Alex4nder001 said:


> What if you ordered at 11:59PM at 59.999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 seconds



Only legends speak of the chaos that can be done, last time I think such a thing happened they caused an Earth Quake in Japan in 2011 that registered a 9.1.

The whole place was ruined even the household that requested it, all except for the package that miraculously was in perfect shape sitting on the door step where the house once stood.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Nov 8, 2019)

Proto-Propski said:


> Only legends speak of the chaos that can be done, last time I think such a thing happened they caused an Earth Quake in Japan in 2011 that registered a 9.1.
> 
> The whole place was ruined even the household that requested it, all except for the package that miraculously was in perfect shape sitting on the door step where the house once stood.



That was many years ago. Our current technology allows for Amazon to create a dimensional rift at your doorstep- allowing for matter to be transported between alternate realities. They simply tune into a reality in which you already own the item, and force it through the portal, onto your doorstep.. 

..but only if you order at 59.99999 seconds..


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 8, 2019)

For real though, are there madlads that do the legend way?


----------



## Budsixz (Nov 8, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> For real though, are there madlads that do the legend way?
> 
> View attachment 185455


I can't even scroll properly using the legend way
So I guess I am not legendary enough ;¬;


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 9, 2019)

How every chicken is in a Zelda game


----------



## bitjacker (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 9, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> How every chicken is in a Zelda game
> 
> View attachment 185681


Kinda looks like the Portal turrets


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 10, 2019)

You think this is just a game, Frank?!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Vila_ (Nov 11, 2019)

Everyone in the wii gba temp forums:
*visible sadness*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 11, 2019)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 185950
> Everyone in the wii gba temp forums:
> *visible sadness*




Yes,that is exactly the Point.

Thank you !!!!!!


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 11, 2019)

Stolen from Discord


----------



## Darth Meteos (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 12, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Stolen from Discord
> 
> View attachment 186004


dam, it's so simple but it's always fun seeing stuff like this done with images XD


----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2019)

Darth Meteos said:


> View attachment 186085


----------



## Vila_ (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Nov 12, 2019)

Also stolen from Discord


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 182055


Prostitutes!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2019)

Now, in case some of you didn't know, Tyson Hesse, the man in charge of fixing the Sonic the Hedgehog design for the upcoming movie, was also responsible for this comic: 



























Just, you know putting it out there. 

Tyson Hesse: "Hello, I would like to help you redesign that abomination of the live action Sonic." 

Paramount Pictures:  "Okay, do you have any previous experience? What did you create?" 

TH: "Nipples the Enchilada." 

PP: ".............YOU'RE HIRED!"


Nah I'm kidding I know he also worked on just about every single bit of Sonic-related media for the last 10 years, but he also made... Nipples the Enchilada. 

And now you know.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 13, 2019)

#GameFreakLied


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 13, 2019)

Paramount nows da wae


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> #GameFreakLied
> 
> View attachment 186289



This was physically painful to read. I'd add the lack of camera control in towns, routes, houses, etc; Unless changing camera angles would require additional rendering, it simply feels wasteful to not allow us to see every angle of our surroundings.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Nov 13, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> #GameFreakLied
> 
> View attachment 186289



Exactly why I'm just gonna play through Platinum instead.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 14, 2019)

>.>


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 14, 2019)

HA XD


----------



## Veho (Nov 14, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> >.>
> 
> View attachment 186422


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 14, 2019)

Veho said:


>



<.<


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> >.>
> 
> View attachment 186422


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 14, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> View attachment 186450


rule 63 ing into rule 34 ing...the big brain plays


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Nov 15, 2019)

This one isn't by me, found it on Twitter months and months ago.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2019)

Costello said:


> View attachment 158940


That is the best setup of the decade.


----------



## RivenMain (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2019)

James_ said:


>


Pika....Pika.....PIKA....PIKA....


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 16, 2019)

Nier 2: Ok boomer


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 16, 2019)

YES


----------



## James_ (Nov 16, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Nier 2: Ok boomer
> 
> View attachment 186707


The final boss.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 16, 2019)

James_ said:


> The final boss.



This isn't even his final form


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Nov 17, 2019)

i made this meme please don’t steal it


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 17, 2019)

RivenMain said:


> View attachment 186679


I don't know why, but I like this meme.


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Vila_ (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## bjaxx87 (Nov 18, 2019)

(Well yeah, I know.)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 18, 2019)

very nice reggie


----------



## Sterophonick (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 20, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 187314



Yes, a little brother hack to keep him occupied while _you _play the game.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 20, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 187314


*Thonk intensifies*


----------



## leon315 (Nov 20, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> HA XD
> View attachment 186439


I can't understand this, anyone so kind, explain it to me pls???


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 20, 2019)

leon315 said:


> I can't understand this, anyone so kind, explain it to me pls???



At first you think he's talking great things about the new pokemon game due to the image, but in the end he pulls a sneaky and gives the credit to Black/White 2 saying the pic he posted is unrelated, _plot twist_.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 20, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> At first you think he's talking great things about the new pokemon game due to the image, but in the end he pulls a sneaky and gives the credit to Black/White 2 saying the pic he posted is unrelated, _plot twist_.


So none of great things the author mentioned are related to Sw/shd?
And was the comment a fruit of sarcasm?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 20, 2019)

leon315 said:


> So none of great things the author mentioned are related to Sw/shd?
> And was the comment a fruit of sarcasm?



More like it's hinting at how Sw/shd is none of that, but at this point I don't know how you wouldn't get the joke.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 20, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> More like it's hinting at how Sw/shd is none of that, but at this point I don't know how you wouldn't get the joke.


Probably I'm not a pokemon fan.....


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 20, 2019)

leon315 said:


> Probably I'm not a pokemon fan.....



Ah in that case it's best to let it go if you don't know the specifics. Like how I ignore the persona memes here, at least until I play one.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 20, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Ah in that case it's best to let it go if you don't know the specifics. Like how I ignore the persona memes here, at least until I play one.


Fuck it, don't care if I'm reposting. Can't find the post to quote anyway.


----------



## Harumyne (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Costello (Nov 21, 2019)

couldnt help it
my first OC ever.


----------



## gameboy (Nov 21, 2019)

Costello said:


> View attachment 187388
> 
> couldnt help it
> my first OC ever.



Metal gear should have been done after MGS4 but then its success brought Raidens game and a $40 Demo and then an unfinished MGS5.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 21, 2019)

gameboy said:


> Metal gear should have been done after MGS4 but then its success brought Raidens game and a $40 Demo and then an unfinished MGS5.


Sadly the last two are the fault of Konami's greed and in all honesty, unless it is somehow done by Kojima, I hope there never is a MGS VI. Let the series die on at least a somewhat respectible note rather then making a non spinoff game that is just as greedy as mgs survive was.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 21, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 187222


Good Lord, it's an epidemic:


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 21, 2019)

True connoisseurs press the Power switch or the actual Any key though.


----------



## Andy2001 (Nov 21, 2019)

Yo, these MEMES are hella fire out here!
Here you get only the best. It should become more popular.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## hakd88 (Nov 22, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> True connoisseurs press the Power switch or the actual Any key though.
> 
> View attachment 187420


Ha ha ha! I do this trick all the time with full screen games if I want to access the taskbar!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 22, 2019)

hakd88 said:


> Ha ha ha! I do this trick all the time with full screen games if I want to access the taskbar!



Alt+Tab for me, works almost all the time. If not, Alt+Enter to get the game from fullscreen to Windowed first, then alt tab or something.


----------



## hakd88 (Nov 22, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Alt+Tab for me, works almost all the time. If not, Alt+Enter to get the game from fullscreen to Windowed first, then alt tab or something.


I didn't know that trick, but what if you want it to stay in full screen mode? Then what?


----------



## Vila_ (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 22, 2019)

hakd88 said:


> I didn't know that trick, but what if you want it to stay in full screen mode? Then what?



Press alt+enter again with the game window selected to send it back into fullscreen mode. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 22, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Press alt+enter again with the game window selected to send it back into fullscreen mode.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 187525



C O M F Y


----------



## Zense (Nov 23, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 187508


RTX On.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 23, 2019)

Modern problems require modern solutions


----------



## Sono (Nov 23, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Modern problems require modern solutions



You must also clear the cache to remove the ad files from storage. It's best to just disable network permissions in the app settings if your modified Android ROM supports it.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Nov 23, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> Fuck it, don't care if I'm reposting. Can't find the post to quote anyway.


Same


----------



## James_ (Nov 23, 2019)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Same
> View attachment 187636


Persona 5 was a PS2 game this whole time


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 23, 2019)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Same
> View attachment 187636


considering most of the titles that matter are on there it seems legit


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Sono (Nov 23, 2019)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> View attachment 187727



The floating glass globe thingy near Peach's legs is real subtle.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Nov 24, 2019)

Sono said:


> The floating glass globe thingy near Peach's legs is real subtle.


It's on his head too, for context here's the book of mario wiki on him: https://book-of-mario.fandom.com/wiki/Big_High_Grodan


----------



## Sundree (Nov 24, 2019)

Edit: Sorry, wrong meme


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 24, 2019)

Memerz1 said:


> Edit: Sorry, wrong meme


Odd, isn't Callie supposed to be in there.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 24, 2019)

*The original Concept for the Sonic Movie:*


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## BORTZ (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 25, 2019)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 187832


I'd buy that


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2019)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 187830


Hey, it's comics. No one stays dead except for Uncle Ben.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 25, 2019)

gahh


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> *The original Concept for the Sonic Movie:*
> 
> 
> View attachment 187827


----------



## bahamut920 (Nov 25, 2019)

Veho said:


> Hey, it's comics. No one stays dead except for Uncle Ben.


And the Waynes.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 26, 2019)

Unlimited powa


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Chary (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 26, 2019)

Need For Speed: Hot Garbage


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 26, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Need For Speed: Hot Garbage
> 
> View attachment 188006


THis Guy has a strange Perception of D.R.S.   ......


----------



## ThoD (Nov 26, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Need For Speed: Hot Garbage
> 
> View attachment 188006


Inb4 someone sneakily puts a hard see-through plastic over that and the car backflips when he accelerates suddenly

PS: Apparently Flying Koopas aren't SFW or game-related seeing how my last post got deleted... all the NSFW parts of the images weren't visible...:/


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 26, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Inb4 someone sneakily puts a hard see-through plastic over that and the car backflips when he accelerates suddenly



That's hilarious lmao


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## RivenMain (Nov 27, 2019)

just a random pic on the interwebs


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Nov 27, 2019)

CPG said:


> View attachment 188025


Now try and find Iggy's, it can't even exist. Muda Muda.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Rabbid4240 (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 27, 2019)

:thumbup:


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 188057


Is that Meta Knight's sword, Galaxia?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 27, 2019)

LuigiSuperStarSaga said:


> Is that Meta Knight's sword, Galaxia?



Definitely looks like something from the Kirby games.


----------



## Budsixz (Nov 27, 2019)

*Pikachu has a meme and link doesn't*
Link :


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 27, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> *Pikachu has a meme and link doesn't*
> Link :



Hya?


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 27, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> *Pikachu has a meme and link doesn't*
> Link :


"Well excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...
Uuuuuuuuuuuuse me princess!"


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 28, 2019)

without shaders. Not a meme but, it's too good not to share...


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 29, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 188192
> 
> without shaders. Not a meme but, it's too good not to share...


Now THATS what I call... Pwetty epic.


----------



## Chary (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Chary (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 29, 2019)

Press F to pay respects up, I'm a Witcher and I don't work for free, you know that!!


----------



## x65943 (Nov 29, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 188221


Pretty good but imo should have used 三 or Ξ for model 3


----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2019)

So the Tesla lineup now consists of X, Ξ , S and Cyber.... 

*
CyberSΞX. *


----------



## Budsixz (Nov 29, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 188192
> 
> without shaders. Not a meme but, it's too good not to share...


Reminds me of celeste


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 29, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Pretty good but imo should have used 三 or Ξ for model 3



True, I didn't make it anyway.


----------



## Chary (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## James_ (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Nov 30, 2019)

@WeedZ See attached image, it was video game related. 

And here's a meme for good sake:


----------



## bahamut920 (Nov 30, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 188222


Also works for anything timing-based. 100 Super Jumps on SMRPG? Piece of cake.


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Vila_ (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Dec 2, 2019)

James_ said:


>


Wtf


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Dec 2, 2019)

PineappleGod said:


> Wtf


Peas and mayo pizza is a great sin indeed


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2019)

James_ said:


>


Pea-zza? 

Anyway, a challenger appears:


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Dec 2, 2019)

Veho said:


> Pea-zza?
> 
> Anyway, a challenger appears:


WHY?


----------



## ThoD (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## James_ (Dec 2, 2019)

PineappleGod said:


> WHY?


Why not?


----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 3, 2019)

ThoD said:


> #



Bonus:


----------



## James_ (Dec 3, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Bonus:
> 
> View attachment 188729


Get in the van? Nah, *get in the boat*


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 4, 2019)

Let's hope that's an Amoongus


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Dec 4, 2019)

Started reading death note and found this, wonder if ryuk was ever on the temp...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Vila_ (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 188818


Did you forget to post the second part of the maymay? Or are you just asking why pilots say that? 
"Roger" is the traditional phonetic alphabet code for the letter "R" (the current NATO phonetic alphabet uses "Romeo"), and the "R" stands for "received"; "wilco" is shortened from "*wil*l *co*mply", so the phrase is "received, will comply", i.e. "I heard you and I will follow the instructions".


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 4, 2019)

Veho said:


> Did you forget to post the second part of the maymay? Or are you just asking why pilots say that?
> "Roger" is the traditional phonetic alphabet code for the letter "R" (the current NATO phonetic alphabet uses "Romeo"), and the "R" stands for "received"; "wilco" is shortened from "*wil*l *co*mply", so the phrase is "received, will comply", i.e. "I heard you and I will follow the instructions".



I really hoped someone get it....
*Roger Wilco*......


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> I really hoped someone get it....
> *Roger Wilco*......


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_Wilco_(software) ?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 4, 2019)

Veho said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_Wilco_(software) ?


Space Quest....


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 4, 2019)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 188825



It's as if suddenly the system achieved top notch quality.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Dec 4, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> It's as if suddenly the system achieved top notch stability.


FTFY, we needed more since the latest update was severely lacking


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 4, 2019)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> FTFY, we needed more since the latest update was severely lacking



-Nintendo Head Manager


----------



## Stealphie (Dec 4, 2019)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 188825


MacBook Mini


----------



## James_ (Dec 4, 2019)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 188825


oh no


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 4, 2019)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 188825


Watch out once 12.0.0-69 hits it'll slow down and your battery won't be able to hold a charge.


----------



## RandomUser (Dec 4, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Is that a re-post from this post?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 4, 2019)

RandomUser said:


> Is that a re-post from this post?


I knew this was familiar https://gbatemp.net/threads/temper-tantrums-8-lag-dinner.510179/


----------



## RandomUser (Dec 4, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> I knew this was familiar https://gbatemp.net/threads/temper-tantrums-8-lag-dinner.510179/


LOL, that is a good one.
Edit:
I actually forgot about that one.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 4, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Already posted


----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm a big fat fraud   

Okay, I removed it. 
I can't rememeber all these memes


----------



## ThoD (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Vila_ (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## hiroakihsu (Dec 5, 2019)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 188825


Nice Luma splash...
With Luma custom splashes, you can basically turn your 3DS into any brand device you want at this point.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 6, 2019)

ok boomer


----------



## Zense (Dec 6, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> ok boomer
> View attachment 188940


As funny as this one is, I've always wondered why memes that are manga/anime/similar style are automatically considered video game related. I get that some games  use that artistic style, but if that's good enough then memes using styles like Van Gogh's are relateable because it's heavily featured in NSMBU.

I get that 1. A lot of gamers watch anime or read manga, and 2. A lot of memes feature this style, but not all are video game related. Like take death note a couple of pages back. Some Death Note games have been released, but it seems as valid as posting football memes just because most footballers are featured in Fifa.

This is just something for thought, and I don't care if we still have the same memes coming. I'm just curious about the reasoning .


----------



## Vila_ (Dec 6, 2019)

hiroakihsu said:


> Nice Luma splash...
> With Luma custom splashes, you can basically turn your 3DS into any brand device you want at this point.


Ill try doing a similar thing using crazyintro for the wii...
(I don’t even own a 3ds xD)


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 6, 2019)

Zense said:


> As funny as this one is, I've always wondered why memes that are manga/anime/similar style are automatically considered video game related. I get that some games  use that artistic style, but if that's good enough then memes using styles like Van Gogh's are relateable because it's heavily featured in NSMBU.
> 
> I get that 1. A lot of gamers watch anime or read manga, and 2. A lot of memes feature this style, but not all are video game related. Like take death note a couple of pages back. Some Death Note games have been released, but it seems as valid as posting football memes just because most footballers are featured in Fifa.
> 
> This is just something for thought, and I don't care if we still have the same memes coming. I'm just curious about the reasoning .


Well I guess that is as crazy as my stretch of the ok boomer joke mocking older people bad at technology and tech also being associated with gaming by default at times being the reason I though it fit.


----------



## AceX (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Dec 6, 2019)

Zense said:


> Some Death Note games have been released, but it seems as valid as posting football memes just because most footballers are featured in Fifa.



To be fair, they were talking about the gameboy advance which is why I posted it. I guess you could say that's like posting memes about footballers playing video games but If you posted pics of say yo kai watch or pokemon manga I think you would call that video game related so...  I think it's really viewer discretion, but I still think most things should be fair game imo


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## James_ (Dec 7, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 189041


what


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Dec 7, 2019)

This picture is sacred to me for some stupid reason

(also, yes, it is video game related-- Viva Pinata.))


----------



## ThoD (Dec 7, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 189041


Slam, not Body Slam!


----------



## James_ (Dec 7, 2019)

hiroakihsu said:


> Nice Luma splash...
> With Luma custom splashes, you can basically turn your 3DS into any brand device you want at this point.


I can turn my 2DS XL into a GUCCI Smart Toilet


----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## AutumnWolf (Dec 8, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Or maybe the translators just don't give a flying f


----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2019)

Sinon said:


> Or maybe the translators just don't give a flying f


Or maybe the translators are toning it down and the Japanese version is even worse.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Dec 8, 2019)

Veho said:


> Or maybe the translators are toning it down and the Japanese version is even worse.


Or maybe it's the other way around...? (they are toning it up)

For example

Remember this? (No patch, toned up compared to JP script)

Which then got changed to this in an update (toned down)


apparently the new one is more in-line with the japanese script so in this case they toned up the EN script


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 9, 2019)

Sinon said:


> View attachment 189254
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


It is a T rated game. It's not the most insane thing in  the world if there was a bit of domestic abuse going on in the life of one of the characters in the game.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Dec 9, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> It is a T rated game. It's not the most insane thing in  the world if there was a bit of domestic abuse going on in the life of one of the characters in the game.


did I say it was? 

Anyway, MEMES!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 9, 2019)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 188882



Oswald from KOF would be proud:


----------



## Sliter (Dec 9, 2019)

CPG said:


> View attachment 189087


You mean 4KIds ban the episode and make japan never do it again 
Also digimon in west:




bomb to fruit with bad jokes on the packet


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2019)

Sliter said:


> You mean 4KIds ban the episode and make japan never do it again


Or just edit it to remove the naughty no-no bits. No matter how ridiculous it ends up. 







Gameme related:


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 9, 2019)

Sliter said:


> You mean 4KIds ban the episode and make japan never do it again
> Also digimon in west:
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thank god, I'm so glad they made it no where near as violent as those damned Loony Toons cartoons. Won't someone think of the children /s


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Dec 9, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Y


----------



## AutumnWolf (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## bahamut920 (Dec 9, 2019)

Veho said:


> Or just edit it to remove the naughty no-no bits. No matter how ridiculous it ends up.


What's that contraption he's holding even supposed to be?


----------



## ThoD (Dec 10, 2019)

bahamut920 said:


> What's that contraption he's holding even supposed to be?


An extendable mallet, don't even know why they bother censoring guns in One Piece honestly though, hardly anyone dies to a gunshot on that show (for a good 100 episodes only death to a gun is a bandit in episode 4 shot by Lucky Roo (fat guy from Shank's group), plus unlike more realistic depictions of guns all guns in One Piece fire bullets so slow you actually get to see them, they are more like BB guns


----------



## AutumnWolf (Dec 10, 2019)

...


----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 10, 2019)

Sinon said:


> ...
> View attachment 189521


*Hides Action Replay thingy*


----------



## AutumnWolf (Dec 10, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> *Hides Action Replay thingy*


it's actually a website where you can (could?) upload and mod your ACNL save file

This was before Boot NTR and such


----------



## Xzi (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## AutumnWolf (Dec 10, 2019)

*insert dramatic thunder-like movie sfx here*


----------



## jahrs (Dec 11, 2019)

Don't owls eat bugs? So he feeds his neighbor?


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Dec 11, 2019)

jahrs said:


> Don't owls eat bugs? So he feeds his neighbor?



Yes, but he states multiple times in the game how much he detests/is afraid of bugs.


----------



## ghjfdtg (Dec 11, 2019)

Veho said:


>


My cringemeter is exploding.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## AutumnWolf (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Mythical (Dec 12, 2019)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 188878


I have done such things before


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 13, 2019)

Peak meme stealing


----------



## jahrs (Dec 13, 2019)

That's a mighty fine looking pizza maker you got there but how does the cheese stay on when it comes out sideways... jk I know it's Microsoft's latest attempt at porting windows onto my smart fridge


----------



## ghjfdtg (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Harumyne (Dec 14, 2019)

Exception handler: undefined description text


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 14, 2019)

Just made this. I don't know if anyone will get it, though.


----------



## IncredulousP (Dec 14, 2019)

MarcusCarter said:


> View attachment 189945
> 
> Just made this. I don't know if anyone will get it, though.


*does a google*
Haha good one.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## leon315 (Dec 15, 2019)

Sinon said:


> *insert dramatic thunder-like movie sfx here*View attachment 189547


Guys, i can't get it, can anyone explain it?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 16, 2019)

Veho said:


>



The spoon ofc was his favourite when it came to meth.


----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## FX3200 (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## nashismo (Dec 17, 2019)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> View attachment 189003 View attachment 189004



Good luck with not getting them burned by the socialists/globalists/who ever does it. Here in south america, we are getting man made forest fires in "huge" quantities in all countries. Artificially warming up the planet for the win!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## IncredulousP (Dec 17, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 190176


"But that's just a stupid boulder"
"It's not just a boulder! It's a box! A bahahahox. A bahahohahahox! It's a big, beautiful, old box! Oh the pioneers used to play these babies for miles. And it's in great shape."
--------
"Let me get this straight, you two ordered a giant screen television, just so you could play with the box?"


----------



## AutumnWolf (Dec 17, 2019)

"I'm really feeling it"


----------



## ThoD (Dec 18, 2019)

Not exactly gaming, but saw this just now on Discord and couldn't resist...


----------



## anthony_link (Dec 18, 2019)

Leaks


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2019)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Same
> View attachment 187636


64 &Knuckles DX 1.5+2.5 Final Mix Championship Edition Turbo Birth By Sleep Final Chapter Prologue Over 2 Days 2 Battle Director's Cut HD Compatible With Xbox One X Enhanced


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 18, 2019)

On a scale from 1-10 how bad you think the Xbox Series X will fail?

...11


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 19, 2019)

Maybe a little challenging,if you play JUST DANCE as Single Player.....


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2019)

anthony_link said:


> Leaks View attachment 190331


You mock, but with that airflow, it would have incredible cooling. Which is a sore spot for many consoles.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 19, 2019)

Veho said:


> You mock, but with that airflow, it would have incredible cooling. Which is a sore spot for many consoles.


Definitely, it's basically a wind tunnel, so if they fuck up this time it's all on them. It's not a terrible design, but I would've made the disc drive horizontal at the bottom - more reliable that way, and it still fits the form factor.


----------



## Flopglop (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 20, 2019)

This thread is sorta dying honestly. Anyways...


----------



## IC_ (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 20, 2019)

I can't be the only one that does this


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2019)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 190495
> I can't be the only one that does this



No you are not alone I do this to of course it leaves me prone to getting iced


----------



## AutumnWolf (Dec 20, 2019)

RyuShinobi500 said:


> No you are not alone I do this to of course it leaves me prone to getting iced


Among other things


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2019)

Sinon said:


> Among other things



Yes such as in Resident Evil there is around 50 different gruesome things that can happen to your character


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 21, 2019)

Is this a meme?


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 21, 2019)

"Just got a SMITCH for Christmas"


----------



## ThoD (Dec 21, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 190662


Unless you set up a PC in the bathroom for when taking a dump


----------



## bahamut920 (Dec 21, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Unless you set up a PC in the bathroom for when taking a dump


Or a gaming laptop.


----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Unless you set up a PC in the bathroom for when taking a dump


I know some repair shops refuse to work on smokers' computers because of all the crap that accumulates inside; I imagine the policy will be somewhat extended in this case.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 22, 2019)

bahamut920 said:


> Or a gaming laptop.


That's an oxymoron... "gaming" anything is already BS, let alone "laptop", those things are just overpriced laptops with average specs


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 22, 2019)

ThoD said:


> That's an oxymoron... "gaming" anything is already BS, let alone "laptop", those things are just overpriced laptops with average specs


They're actually a really good deal if you get them used.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 22, 2019)

RedBlueGreen said:


> They're actually a really good deal if you get them used.


True, but then again, used is something I never trust for computers or parts, you never know if whoever used them before overclocked them for example which greatly lowers component longevity, then reverted to defaults.

Anyways, back to memes... this one was posted in the funny images thread ages ago and don't think it's been posted here


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 22, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Anyways, back to memes... this one was posted in the funny images thread ages ago and don't think it's been posted here
> View attachment 190726



You thought wrong, twas me. ;o;


----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Xzi (Dec 23, 2019)

Henry Cavill, PC gaming's real-life mascot everybody.


----------



## jahrs (Dec 23, 2019)

Huh man yahtzees videos must be killer with rtx on sadly I'm to broke to afford it.....


----------



## morvoran (Dec 23, 2019)

For those of us hoping for a Christmas miracle......


----------



## ThoD (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 23, 2019)

ThoD said:


> True, but then again, used is something I never trust for computers or parts, you never know if whoever used them before overclocked them for example which greatly lowers component longevity, then reverted to defaults.
> 
> Anyways, back to memes... this one was posted in the funny images thread ages ago and don't think it's been posted here
> View attachment 190726


It was posted here months ago if not a year.

Even with overclocking PC components usually outlive their useful life until they are so outdated they aren't useful anymore. Assuming adequate cooling. Heat is the thing that kills CPUs and GPUs more so than overclocking, and GPUs have heavy restrictions on how much you can overclock so you can't go past safe limits *for your particular card* unless you use a modded BIOS.
PSUs and HDDs I wouldn't get used though. For the most part, used HDDs seem to be in fine working order, but you don't know how long they'll last, and for me I'd rather pay more to not have to replace my HDD as often.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 190862


Warning: Do not use in association with Windows 10


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 24, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> It was posted here months ago if not a year.
> 
> Even with overclocking PC components usually outlive their useful life until they are so outdated they aren't useful anymore. Assuming adequate cooling. Heat is the thing that kills CPUs and GPUs more so than overclocking, and GPUs have heavy restrictions on how much you can overclock so you can't go past safe limits *for your particular card* unless you use a modded BIOS.
> PSUs and HDDs I wouldn't get used though. For the most part, used HDDs seem to be in fine working order, but you don't know how long they'll last, and for me I'd rather pay more to not have to replace my HDD as often.


So you are saying a used GPU that was overclocked and running at 100% for days on end for coinmining is gonna last a long time? Anyone into overclocking overclocks with programs that bypass restrictions and depending on the card you might not have any to begin with (many AMD Sapphire cards for example can go up to triple the clock speed). My point is that you CAN'T know for certain how much the part has been used and for what use, so used parts are not something you should go for if you are looking for longevity and performance. Also, should anything go wrong, you don't even get any sort of warranty, making them even worse honestly.

As for PSUs and HDDs, HDDs if from a reliable brand and have impact protection built-in are fine (but then again HDDs are dirt cheap brand new nowadays so no point in used ones). But PSU is the only part you must NEVER get used, so I'm with you on that, when PSUs go, they don't go alone, it's almost guaranteed that the moment the PSU dies it will take at least one other part with it or at the very least damage them so they start underperforming afterwards.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 24, 2019)

ThoD said:


> So you are saying a used GPU that was overclocked and running at 100% for days on end for coinmining is gonna last a long time? Anyone into overclocking overclocks with programs that bypass restrictions and depending on the card you might not have any to begin with (many AMD Sapphire cards for example can go up to triple the clock speed). My point is that you CAN'T know for certain how much the part has been used and for what use, so used parts are not something you should go for if you are looking for longevity and performance. Also, should anything go wrong, you don't even get any sort of warranty, making them even worse honestly.
> 
> As for PSUs and HDDs, HDDs if from a reliable brand and have impact protection built-in are fine (but then again HDDs are dirt cheap brand new nowadays so no point in used ones). But PSU is the only part you must NEVER get used, so I'm with you on that, when PSUs go, they don't go alone, it's almost guaranteed that the moment the PSU dies it will take at least one other part with it or at the very least damage them so they start underperforming afterwards.


I can't say for sure when it comes to mining, but that's what other people claim. 
And mining rigs also tend to have pretty good cooling/air flow to maximize performance, which also helps temperatures.
All I know for sure is I haven't heard of any considerable amount of GTX 9xx cards failing, despite how popular they were for mining, and those cards are 5 years old now. GTX 10xx cards are also pretty cheap used and they were never popular for mining to begin with.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 24, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I can't say for sure when it comes to mining, but that's what other people claim.
> And mining rigs also tend to have pretty good cooling/air flow to maximize performance, which also helps temperatures.
> All I know for sure is I haven't heard of any considerable amount of GTX 9xx cards failing, despite how popular they were for mining, and those cards are 5 years old now. GTX 10xx cards are also pretty cheap used and they were never popular for mining to begin with.


Temperature isn't the only thing that ruins parts, resistors and capacitors have a durability scale to how much electricity can go through them during their lifespan, so even with good temps overclocked systems last less.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 24, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Temperature isn't the only thing that ruins parts, resistors and capacitors have a durability scale to how much electricity can go through them during their lifespan, so even with good temps overclocked systems last less.


Quality capacitors have a guaranteed lifetime, they should last a long time, but at least they are the easiest thing ever to replace if they fail 
I'm sure it happens, but it's rare with quality capacitors. Usually only happens to ancient electronics that are 20+ years old. 
Heat is also a big contributing factor to capacitors failing. 
Not heard of resistors having a finite lifespan, you may be right though.


----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## StrayGuitarist (Dec 24, 2019)

I made this in hopes more than 2 people will get it.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 25, 2019)

,


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 25, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 190936


Soulsborn DLC
Turns out it's secretly Krampus.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 25, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Quality capacitors have a guaranteed lifetime, they should last a long time, but at least they are the easiest thing ever to replace if they fail
> I'm sure it happens, but it's rare with quality capacitors. Usually only happens to ancient electronics that are 20+ years old.
> Heat is also a big contributing factor to capacitors failing.
> Not heard of resistors having a finite lifespan, you may be right though.


Capacitors come in four quality levels, cheap, normal, extended and high (also called military-standard quality). Cheap is used in random knock-off devices and usually have expected lifespans of around a year (capacitor lifespan means that they last that long of total use, continuous or not, until they start swelling up, similar to how light bulbs claim to can last ~500 hours for example), normal lasts ~2.5 years and is the most common (used often in low-end GPUs since you aren't gonna be running a low-end PC 24/7 so doesn't matter), extended last ~5 years (used in pretty much all GPUs above 100$/€ since those see heavy use and finally high quality lasts roughly 10 years (only ever put in motherboards though since most people change GPUs while keeping the same motherboard so on GPU it would drive the price up for no good reason). Those are theoretical values though, could get lucky and get a capacitor that lasts much longer than it should or one that dies right away. But yup, heat is the single most important factor. My issue is that I run my PC ALMOST 24/7 and picked parts specifically with high-quality caps on purpose for longevity, so I never trust used parts since they won't last long when I use them.



Xzi said:


> View attachment 190964


I cringed, BADLY


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 25, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Capacitors come in four quality levels, cheap, normal, extended and high (also called military-standard quality). Cheap is used in random knock-off devices and usually have expected lifespans of around a year (capacitor lifespan means that they last that long of total use, continuous or not, until they start swelling up, similar to how light bulbs claim to can last ~500 hours for example), normal lasts ~2.5 years and is the most common (used often in low-end GPUs since you aren't gonna be running a low-end PC 24/7 so doesn't matter), extended last ~5 years (used in pretty much all GPUs above 100$/€ since those see heavy use and finally high quality lasts roughly 10 years (only ever put in motherboards though since most people change GPUs while keeping the same motherboard so on GPU it would drive the price up for no good reason). Those are theoretical values though, could get lucky and get a capacitor that lasts much longer than it should or one that dies right away. But yup, heat is the single most important factor. My issue is that I run my PC ALMOST 24/7 and picked parts specifically with high-quality caps on purpose for longevity, so I never trust used parts since they won't last long when I use them.


Think mine are the 5 year ones and my desktop is still going 10 years later. I used to keep it on 24/7 as well. So they can easily outlive their rating.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 25, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Think mine are the 5 year ones and my desktop is still going 10 years later. I used to keep it on 24/7 as well. So they can easily outlive their rating.


They are just indicators, not literally "x time passed so it's dead", so yup, my PC is 7 years old now and run it 24/7 with at least 18 hours a day being at full load (encodings, high-end gaming, rendering, etc.).


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 25, 2019)

(ps, it ain't so bad, a guy pointed out they necessarily aren't CRT's, the screens are not as viscious as a cathode light to your eyes.)


----------



## ThoD (Dec 25, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 190988
> (ps, it ain't so bad, a guy pointed out they necessarily aren't CRT's, the screens are not as viscious as a cathode light to your eyes.)


CRTs were the ones bad for your eyes and LCDs to some extend, BUT it's not just the light that can ruin your eyes, screens at the wrong distance damage your eyes' ability to focus (causing blurry vision) and VR headsets ALL have the screens too close for "realism". Normal distance is 2-2.5 times the diagonal size of the screen for reference.


----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2019)

ThoD said:


> CRTs were the ones bad for your eyes and LCDs to some extend, BUT it's not just the light that can ruin your eyes, screens at the wrong distance damage your eyes' ability to focus (causing blurry vision) and VR headsets ALL have the screens too close for "realism". Normal distance is 2-2.5 times the diagonal size of the screen for reference.


Are you taking into the account the lenses that make the screens appear further? You have to fiddle with the focus on some models but the majority can set the screen's apparent distance to something comfortable.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 25, 2019)

Veho said:


> Are you taking into the account the lenses that make the screens appear further? You have to fiddle with the focus on some models but the majority can set the screen's apparent distance to something comfortable.


No, I mean that normally you have to keep the screen ~2 times as far as it's diagonal size (so 3" screens need to be at least 6" away), focus on the headset can make it seem like it's at the right distance, but it still damages your eyes.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 25, 2019)

ThoD said:


> focus on the headset can make it seem like it's at the right distance, but it still damages your eyes.


Seems like mostly superstition and guesswork, there's no evidence to support this as of right now.  Blue light we know can be harmful, but that's filtered through the headset lenses when it comes to VR, double filtered if you wear glasses.  The ability to focus on distant objects in VR comes down to setting your IPD correctly, and making things look "realistic" is all about having a higher resolution and refresh rate.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 25, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Seems like mostly superstition and guesswork, there's no evidence to support this as of right now.  Blue light we know can be harmful, but that's filtered through the headset lenses when it comes to VR, double filtered if you wear glasses.  The ability to focus on distant objects in VR comes down to setting your IPD correctly, and making things look "realistic" is all about having a higher resolution and refresh rate.


What are you talking about? There is evidence that having screens too close damages the eyes' focus, it's irrelevant to the light of the screen or how it works, it's a fact based on how the eye itself works! Humans can perceive vision in 3 dimensions like all predatory animals, so the eyes have the ability to bring things in and out of focus (eg: hold your finger in front of you and if you focus on it the background blurs while focusing on background makes the finger blur). Sitting too close to a screen or any object while directing your attention towards it for extended periods of time damages that particular function of the eye causing the eye to perpetually see things a bit more blurry than it should. This has been known, proven and even taught in biology for almost 200 years now (before screens even where a thing with other things people focused on). It's why you get eye strain (the burning feeling at the back of the eyes is from the blue light, strain is from focusing on a screen too close for too long). While sitting in front of a screen, if you are also looking around and whatnot instead of fully focusing on it, you won't really have adverse effects from this, but with VR headsets there's no taking your eyes off the screen if you look around, forcing you to always stay focused.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 25, 2019)

ThoD said:


> While sitting in front of a screen, if you are also looking around and whatnot instead of fully focusing on it, you won't really have adverse effects from this, but with VR headsets there's no taking your eyes off the screen if you look around, forcing you to always stay focused.


The current iteration on VR is too new for any long-term studies on this to be available.  As far as I'm aware, the eyes and the brain don't interpret it in the same way they do when sitting close to other (flat) screens.  It's far more similar to how you perceive things in the real world, where you can focus on distant or close objects.  I can't speak for others, but I don't have an issue allowing my eyes to become unfocused in VR either.  Not to mention most VR headsets have plenty of non-screen deadzone which keeps you anchored to reality (110 degrees FoV is pretty standard for PC headsets, whereas real-world human FoV is 200 degrees or more.)

Anecdotally I've been using VR since 2016, and I did already wear glasses, but there's been no change in my vision during the last few years.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 25, 2019)

Xzi said:


> The current iteration on VR is too new for any long-term studies on this to be available.  As far as I'm aware, the eyes and the brain don't interpret it in the same way they do when sitting close to other (flat) screens.  It's far more similar to how you perceive things in the real world, where you can focus on distant or close objects.  I can't speak for others, but I don't have an issue allowing my eyes to become unfocused in VR either.  Not to mention most VR headsets have plenty of non-screen deadzone which keeps you anchored to reality (110 degrees FoV is pretty standard for PC headsets, whereas real-world human FoV is 200 degrees or more.)
> 
> Anecdotally I've been using VR since 2016, and I did already wear glasses, but there's been no change in my vision during the last few years.


I'm talking about astigmatism (the medical condition), you are talking about blurry display...


----------



## Xzi (Dec 25, 2019)

ThoD said:


> I'm talking about astigmatism (the medical condition), you are talking about blurry display...


I know what you're talking about, and I'm saying there's no evidence for VR causing (or aggravating) astigmatism.  Regardless of how low or high resolution it is.  Eye strain in VR doesn't seem to be an issue for the vast majority of users, far more common is motion sickness (tied to inner ear balance) which forces shorter play sessions.  I don't have either issue, though, and I have a high-end headset (Pimax 5K) which is crystal clear, so I'm able to play for 5-6 hours at a time without any discomfort.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 26, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I know what you're talking about, and I'm saying there's no evidence for VR causing (or aggravating) astigmatism.  Regardless of how low or high resolution it is.  Eye strain in VR doesn't seem to be an issue for the vast majority of users, far more common is motion sickness (tied to inner ear balance) which forces shorter play sessions.  I don't have either issue, though, and I have a high-end headset (Pimax 5K) which is crystal clear, so I'm able to play for 5-6 hours at a time without any discomfort.



In conclusion it's all about the mind at work here and how you go about using a VR headset, making sure you don't get used by the headset itself lol.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ThoD said:


> What are you talking about? There is evidence that having screens too close damages the eyes' focus, it's irrelevant to the light of the screen or how it works, it's a fact based on how the eye itself works! Humans can perceive vision in 3 dimensions like all predatory animals, so the eyes have the ability to bring things in and out of focus (eg: hold your finger in front of you and if you focus on it the background blurs while focusing on background makes the finger blur). Sitting too close to a screen or any object while directing your attention towards it for extended periods of time damages that particular function of the eye causing the eye to perpetually see things a bit more blurry than it should. This has been known, proven and even taught in biology for almost 200 years now (before screens even where a thing with other things people focused on). It's why you get eye strain (the burning feeling at the back of the eyes is from the blue light, strain is from focusing on a screen too close for too long). While sitting in front of a screen, if you are also looking around and whatnot instead of fully focusing on it, you won't really have adverse effects from this, but with VR headsets there's no taking your eyes off the screen if you look around, forcing you to always stay focused.



That is probably your experience, may I give you a harmless experiment for your eyes?

Try this. Don't try to focus or unfocus your eyes, neither of the two. Just let the eyes be, be alert about the image projected in your conscious.

Keep focus on the whole "image", all of it at once. This is not a use of the eye muscles and nerves to focus on something, no. Drop those, and try to see everything at once. Once you get that, you will feel like your whole reality has become one, instead of individual reality per eye movement.

Now with this, your eyes will always be intelligent when it comes to meeting with "dangerous screens". Please try it. Remember, don't focus, just notice, or in other words, just "check", be as delicate as you can with this process. If there is even a little tension, then you are doing it wrong and using focus again, either focusing or unfocusing. 

You will know it worked if you see in a new way for the first time, also try not to scoff before experimenting, hopefully you try it.

Oh, PS. This is not to be tried with VR, I'm talking irl. Try VR once you get this mastered if you catch my drift somehow.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 26, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> In conclusion it's all about the mind at work here and how you go about using a VR headset, making sure you don't get used by the headset itself lol.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


The eyes BY THEMSELVES are always focused at whatever is in the middle of your vision, reason you have slower reactions to and often don't notice things in your peripheral vision, it's because they are out of focus and generally ignored by the brain. I'm not talking focusing with muscles or anything, the eyes will ALWAYS focus on something since it's how they work and if you want you can increase that focus temporarily (timespan of increased focus varies from person to person). It's why driving at high speed at night is tiring for example, it's because you increase your focus. I don't feel like explaining basic biology first thing in the morning having just woken up so just look up some medical journals and books on ophthalmology, you'll find TONS of useful knowledge (eg: how the eye literally can perceive ~1000 frames per second despite Ubisoft's "eye can only see 24FPS" and other cool info).


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 26, 2019)

LIES!


----------



## emmauss (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 26, 2019)

What are the odds.


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 27, 2019)

...


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Dec 27, 2019)

"Loding" kek


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2019)

Löding.


----------



## Chary (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 28, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 191309



Jingle bells, games are hell, how I not to pay??


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 28, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Jingle bells, games are hell, how I not to pay??


My uncle recently got his son a switch and was there at Christmas talking to me like "hay, I see you have a lot of games, how do I get in on this"
in all reality all of my games are legit and he wants in on piracy XD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Harumyne (Dec 28, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 191309



I think this is one of the best so far.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## AutumnWolf (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 29, 2019)

Literally me when playing games... especially the racing ones!


----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 29, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Imagine giant inflatable Wailord...


----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Imagine giant inflatable Wailord...


Seeing how Wailord is lighter than air, that would be very true to the games.


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Dec 30, 2019)

Interstella5555 said:


> Is this a meme?View attachment 190518


He was only caught cuz he was dumb enough to return to the same store and do it again. That was in France, in the UK and other countries they only have the boxes, they put the console inside after you buy it at a supermarket. Or they have those big ass security tags that screech loud enough to wake the dead if you take it out of the store or if you try to cut the wires.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ThoD said:


> View attachment 190316
> Not exactly gaming, but saw this just now on Discord and couldn't resist...


Holy shit, did I just go backwards in time?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 30, 2019)

Alex4nder001 said:


> He was only caught cuz he was dumb enough to return to the same store and do it again. That was in France, in the UK and other countries they only have the boxes, they put the console inside after you buy it at a supermarket. Or they have those big ass security tags that screech loud enough to wake the dead if you take it out of the store or if you try to cut the wires.


HIGHLY doubt they put the system in after... I get the tags to prevent stealing, but the empty boxes are just that, empty boxes, they can't sell you the product full price if the box is has been opened even once since it's no longer considered new legally, the empty boxes are there just as placeholders instead and if you want to get the system they bring you a new box with the system during checkout. The moment the box is sold/opened is when warranty starts counting, imagine someone selling stuff full-price with decreased warranty AND risk of damage from when taking it out and putting it back in the box, consumer rights associations would shut them down right away!


----------



## NoNAND (Dec 30, 2019)

Be careful whom you call loser in middle school.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2019)

Veho said:


>



I see Leon S Kennedy from Resident Evil on the first layer blasting zombies in raccoon city and some other titles


----------



## DoggaDude (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Dec 31, 2019)

DoggaDude said:


> View attachment 191836


My mom on her computer.


----------



## hakd88 (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 3, 2020)

hehe


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 5, 2020)

Jiehfeng said:


> hehe
> 
> View attachment 192136



*giggles*


----------



## ChibiMofo (Jan 5, 2020)

ThoD said:


> Capacitors come in four quality levels, cheap, normal, extended and high (also called military-standard quality). Cheap is used in random knock-off devices and usually have expected lifespans of around a year (capacitor lifespan means that they last that long of total use, continuous or not, until they start swelling up, similar to how light bulbs claim to can last ~500 hours for example), normal lasts ~2.5 years and is the most common (used often in low-end GPUs since you aren't gonna be running a low-end PC 24/7 so doesn't matter), extended last ~5 years (used in pretty much all GPUs above 100$/€ since those see heavy use and finally high quality lasts roughly 10 years (only ever put in motherboards though since most people change GPUs while keeping the same motherboard so on GPU it would drive the price up for no good reason). Those are theoretical values though, could get lucky and get a capacitor that lasts much longer than it should or one that dies right away. But yup, heat is the single most important factor. My issue is that I run my PC ALMOST 24/7 and picked parts specifically with high-quality caps on purpose for longevity, so I never trust used parts since they won't last long when I use them.



I use two 2004 Dell Pentium 4s (3.2Ghz and 3.8Ghz) every day and have since 2004. I did upgrade the graphics cards in 2009 and the 5V batteries in 2010. Otherwise they are unchanged and work perfectly as they did in 2004. I have an IBM Thinkpad I bought in 1999 with Windows 98 SE on it which I use for old school PC gaming. The battery died back in 2004, but every part of it works as well as it did 20 years ago and nothing has been replaced. I also have a 1982 original IBM PC that still boots into DOS 2.10 and hasn't ever had a single component or capacitor replaced. I have devices all over my home that are probably older than you are that I haven't replaced a single component on, nor have I ever spent even half of $100 on a GPU, and I haven't had these problems. Maybe I've been lucky since the 1980s, but properly made electronics should work for decades, not years.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 6, 2020)

Something about The Mandalorian was strangely familiar...



 

Only tangentially gaming related I know, but at least it's OC.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 6, 2020)

ChibiMofo said:


> I use two 2004 Dell Pentium 4s (3.2Ghz and 3.8Ghz) every day and have since 2004. I did upgrade the graphics cards in 2009 and the 5V batteries in 2010. Otherwise they are unchanged and work perfectly as they did in 2004. I have an IBM Thinkpad I bought in 1999 with Windows 98 SE on it which I use for old school PC gaming. The battery died back in 2004, but every part of it works as well as it did 20 years ago and nothing has been replaced. I also have a 1982 original IBM PC that still boots into DOS 2.10 and hasn't ever had a single component or capacitor replaced. I have devices all over my home that are probably older than you are that I haven't replaced a single component on, nor have I ever spent even half of $100 on a GPU, and I haven't had these problems. Maybe I've been lucky since the 1980s, but properly made electronics should work for decades, not years.


So you are saying that you have ALL your devices running 24/7 for 10 years each (which is what I mean by "lasts 10 years", as in 86000 HOURS of running and that's often on more than idle/medium load, if you don't stress the components they last even longer). I, for one, do stress my components a LOT, often running them at 90% usage for about 20 hours a day, so even the slightest longevity/performance loss affects me a lot. Otherwise your post is completely irrelevant because there are SO many variables for part longevity you literally can't fit them in just one book... But by all means, go ahead and buy all used PSUs for your devices and use those instead if you are so sure, unless you are just full of crap


----------



## gameboy (Jan 7, 2020)

my original creation

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ThoD said:


> So you are saying that you have ALL your devices running 24/7 for 10 years each (which is what I mean by "lasts 10 years", as in 86000 HOURS of running and that's often on more than idle/medium load, if you don't stress the components they last even longer). I, for one, do stress my components a LOT, often running them at 90% usage for about 20 hours a day, so even the slightest longevity/performance loss affects me a lot. Otherwise your post is completely irrelevant because there are SO many variables for part longevity you literally can't fit them in just one book... But by all means, go ahead and buy all used PSUs for your devices and use those instead if you are so sure, unless you are just full of crap



ive had my laptop turned on all day since 2013


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 7, 2020)

Some classics that have been lost in the funny pics thread and don't remember them being posted on here


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2020)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 192583


No I didn't, you little shit, I just said it was _dangerous_ to go alone, I didn't tell you not to go. Now shoo.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2020)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 192613


>2020
>Using OneDrive (or any form of cloud storage really)

But why tho?


----------



## ThoD (Jan 7, 2020)

LonelyPhantom said:


> >2020
> >Using OneDrive (or any form of cloud storage really)
> 
> But why tho?


Cloud storage is fine sometimes if you can't afford normal HDDs or have a server built, OneDrive though I agree, you have to be quite the masochist to use such outdated options...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2020)

ThoD said:


> Cloud storage is fine sometimes if you can't afford normal HDDs or have a server built, OneDrive though I agree, you have to be quite the masochist to use such outdated options...



Are HDD's even expensive anymore? Didn't they massively drop in price because of the increased affordability from SSD?


----------



## ThoD (Jan 7, 2020)

LonelyPhantom said:


> Are HDD's even expensive anymore? Didn't they massively drop in price because of the increased affordability from SSD?


For some they are expensive honestly or they already have too many to manage them. Also, cloud doesn't run stupid risks like data corruption since they don't keep it physically, meaning as long as it's a reliable cloud then you don't have much to worry about.


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2020)

LonelyPhantom said:


> >2020
> >Using OneDrive (or any form of cloud storage really)
> 
> But why tho?


Accessibility.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2020)

This isn't mine (obviously), but this needs more attention. Gamer swag.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jan 8, 2020)

Pulled from r/pokemon


----------



## gameboy (Jan 8, 2020)

8BitWonder said:


> Pulled from r/pokemonView attachment 192668



hey... mystery dungeon 3ds had some of the best visuals ever in 2013


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jan 8, 2020)

gameboy said:


> hey... mystery dungeon 3ds had some of the best visuals ever in 2013


I still need to play those, I hear SMD was pretty good.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## gameboy (Jan 8, 2020)

8BitWonder said:


> I still need to play those, I hear SMD was pretty good.



good only in 3d, it blows my mind. 3ds still blows my mind today. too bad the mainline games were 'battle only' 3d


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 8, 2020)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 191317


just your... sexy neighbourhood spiderman


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Jan 8, 2020)

Switch hacking be like


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jan 9, 2020)

8BitWonder said:


> Pulled from r/pokemonView attachment 192668



I feel directly attacked.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Jan 9, 2020)

I like how we're not even 9 days into the decade and people everywhere are talking about WWIII


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jan 9, 2020)

8BitWonder said:


> Pulled from r/pokemonView attachment 192668


This really aged like milk, huh


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Jan 10, 2020)

This'll probably be me in March


----------



## Vila_ (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Vila_ (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 10, 2020)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 192897


Discussion is allowed here you know... if you want purely pics, go to funny pic thread!

PS: Also, aren't those from like 30 pages ago?:/


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 10, 2020)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 192897


Pro move, check if it says a post was made or a file was uploaded


----------



## Veho (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## jahrs (Jan 10, 2020)

I'd do that and still win cause logic is super effective against life


----------



## Harumyne (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Sono (Jan 11, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 192952



That IS the correct answer.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Harumyne (Jan 11, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 192978


This is the result of 5 years preliminary studies and 2 bachelor's degrees in creative media and advertising.

Look at the pain in his face.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 11, 2020)

rip mega sad


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Darth Meteos (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Vila_ (Jan 13, 2020)

ThoD said:


> Discussion is allowed here you know... if you want purely pics, go to funny pic thread!
> 
> PS: Also, aren't those from like 30 pages ago?:/


¯\_(ツ)_/¯
(Still makes for a pretty funny meme)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Elemi said:


>


 Yes...


----------



## ThoD (Jan 13, 2020)

Vilagamer999 said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> (Still makes for a pretty funny meme)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Do you even understand what the word "funny" means?


----------



## Vila_ (Jan 13, 2020)

ThoD said:


> Do you even understand what the word "funny" means?


 Calm down...


----------



## Veho (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 13, 2020)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Veho (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 14, 2020)

Also, something I found randomly in a folder, not exactly a meme, but game-related


----------



## Vila_ (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 14, 2020)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 193225


For it's time, XP SP3, then SP2 were THE best, followed by 7, but in general out of everything regardless of time, 7 is and will possibly remain the absolute best for a good 5 years from now!


----------



## Vila_ (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Jan 14, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 193213


Well this aged like milk too


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2020)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 193222
> Also, something I found randomly in a folder, not exactly a meme, but game-related
> View attachment 193223


----------



## Costello (Jan 15, 2020)

Soda


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 15, 2020)

James_ said:


> Well this aged like milk too


Ya don't fucking say. GOD DAMMIT NINTENDO!!!


----------



## Vila_ (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jan 15, 2020)

Costello said:


> View attachment 193308


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2020)

Veho said:


>



Becoming a mod again?


----------



## ThoD (Jan 15, 2020)

Veho said:


>


How to delete someone?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2020)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 193225


----------



## Veho (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Essasetic (Jan 16, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 193213


Here have an updated version.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 16, 2020)

Megadriver94 said:


>


TAB is also the GOOD version of PUBG

Btw, Discord is full of WW3 memes ever since the year started for some reason...


----------



## Essasetic (Jan 16, 2020)

This pretty much sums up the general reaction to the new smash direct.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 17, 2020)

Essasetic said:


> Here have an updated version.
> View attachment 193461


Stretching a bit but I still prefer the way I was gonna do it.


----------



## Vila_ (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Sono (Jan 17, 2020)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 193518



You can still go away from your phone, so it's not necessarily full circle. I actually wanted connected wireless earbuds for this reason, so I wouldn't lose them, but still had the freedom of not ripping the cable out of the phone.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 17, 2020)

Sono said:


> You can still go away from your phone, so it's not necessarily full circle. I actually wanted connected wireless earbuds for this reason, so I wouldn't lose them, but still had the freedom of not ripping the cable out of the phone.


Get a longer cable or use something to "secure" the jack in the slot so it doesn't get pulled accidentally


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 17, 2020)

This is the new Smash Ultimate logo.


----------



## Chary (Jan 17, 2020)

A different take on the Byleth DLC


----------



## Harumyne (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Flopglop (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Jan 18, 2020)

I made this shit lol


----------



## Xzi (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## AutumnWolf (Jan 19, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 193622
> I made this shit lol


I see no "eye(s) of providence", air horns or weed in this pic 

0/10 not MLG enough


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 19, 2020)

Sinon said:


> I see no "eye(s) of providence", air horns or weed in this pic
> 
> 0/10 not MLG enough


ok imma gonna edit to make it even more MLG


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 19, 2020)

Sinon said:


> I see no "eye(s) of providence", air horns or weed in this pic
> 
> 0/10 not MLG enough


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 19, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 19, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> Nice
> View attachment 193647


power butt
*a powerful butt*


----------



## James_ (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 19, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 193644


That's exactly how you get the bad ending.


----------



## James_ (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 19, 2020)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 193518


Wtf, 60 bucks?


----------



## ThoD (Jan 19, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Wtf, 60 bucks?


It's Apple, what did you expect, normal prices? The only people who buy Apple stuff are sheeps and sheeps will pay anything even when it's for something that would cost you less than 1$ to make!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 19, 2020)

ThoD said:


> It's Apple, what did you expect, normal prices? The only people who buy Apple stuff are sheeps and sheeps will pay anything even when it's for something that would cost you less than 1$ to make!


That's not true when it comes to 3rd party accessories though. But yeah, I did notice there are a lot of overpriced "designer" cases and such...


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 19, 2020)

The memes are still more entertaining to me then the sword and shield themselves


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## gameboy (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 21, 2020)

gameboy said:


> View attachment 193839



Think of time travelling Ciri, she is the real victim here. Now she will be still waiting at the time of the earlier release date, but nothing will happen. Think of the calamity...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 21, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 193905



"All" is the only mistake, the rest I would die for, it is that true. (as in for the truth... :/)


----------



## Super.Nova (Jan 21, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 193905


Getting your point that close to boobs forced my hands into reading it.
Bravo.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 21, 2020)

Jiehfeng said:


> "All" is the only mistake, the rest I would die for, it is that true. (as in for the truth... :/)


Ok sure. However, anyone who unironically believes either this or the version that says "all women born after 1993 can't love etc" are highly delusional.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 21, 2020)

Megadriver94 said:


> Ok sure. However, anyone who unironically believes either this or the version that says "all women born after 1993 can't love etc" are highly delusional.



Yup.


----------



## Axido (Jan 21, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 193905



I feel insulted by this.

I'm born BEFORE 1993 and I'm not any different!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 21, 2020)

To be fair though, men shouldn't be blamed as a whole either. It is due to an inner intelligence that makes them addicted to anything that really gives something that nourishes in some way, and what happens most of the time is, some conditioning takes hold and what had destined to become something more, becomes something a little bit more restricted and on loop. Seeing this and the havock caused right now, men are blamed, but yeah, it came from the man first, this conditioning thing that is, but that sin or whatnot is so long past that there is nothing at all to take responsibility.

Amongst all that, it is very beautiful to see people trying to conquer or get out of the mess they were unfortunate to get into, and the fact that they aren't giving up, shows how great the real soul is. This whole women movement is a by product of a kind of revenge to release all that history of suppression, I feel sorry for this but, it definitely has got out of hand, there is no balance here.

Now the new mistake is the woman is getting addicted to revenge.


----------



## Mythical (Jan 21, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 193905


I don't think any of these things are really unhealthy for the most part. Being stinky isn't a good thing of course and lying isn't, but sometimes you gotta lie and I guess sometimes you gotta stink
and being emotionally unavailable isn't the best, but you can't be there for everyone all the time


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 21, 2020)

Dammit, I hate when reality.exe takes so long to render


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 193905


Huzzah for being born in '86!

Still mostly true tho...


----------



## jahrs (Jan 22, 2020)

What pisses me off about both the quoted image and the post above is that If I say im not like that people wont believe me and that its technically not wrong cause it says mostly. So instead I'll just say maybe look elsewhere for men or women who met your desired relation rather then digging in the same hole and expecting different results. That's called insanity folks


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 22, 2020)

is mem, is for fon


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 22, 2020)

when the meme gets promoted to fp ;o;


----------



## gameboy (Jan 22, 2020)

an original


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 22, 2020)

gameboy said:


> an original
> View attachment 193985



I wouldn't want any of that. Keep your high tech away from Nintendo please, let them be unique, if they ever become like an Xbox One two three four something something, it will be over for the creative game industry. :/

From my understanding, from there the games that come from anywhere will only be repeats of what already was, great or not great. And you can only repeat so much. That's why I predicted the game industry will collapse by the 2060's, there will simply be nothing to work on anymore, we must appreciate Nintendo and the way they think. The creators there are basically like highly creative and very innocent children, led by smart Japanese men who know how to protect them to keep this going. Forget about Game Freak though lmao, though the new DLC seems to be led by a competent leader, so I think it has hope.

(sorry for talking, most people in this thread prefer mindless memes that take them nowhere anyway... >.>)


----------



## gameboy (Jan 22, 2020)

Jiehfeng said:


> I wouldn't want any of that. Keep your high tech away from Nintendo please, let them be unique, if they ever become like an Xbox One two three four something something, it will be over for the creative game industry. :/
> 
> From my understanding, from there the games that come from anywhere will only be repeats of what already was, great or not great. And you can only repeat so much. That's why I predicted the game industry will collapse by the 2060's, there will simply be nothing to work on anymore, we must appreciate Nintendo and the way they think. The creators there are basically like highly creative and very innocent children, led by smart Japanese men who know how to protect them to keep this going. Forget about Game Freak though lmao, though the new DLC seems to be led by a competent leader, so I think it has hope.
> 
> (sorry for talking, most people in this thread prefer mindless memes that take them nowhere anyway... >.>)



there were rumors Shield/Sword wasnt finished nearing its production date. And it seems like the rumors were true. Dont blame Pokemon Company, blame the switch owners that were clambering for its normal fall release date.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 22, 2020)

gameboy said:


> there were rumors Shield/Sword wasnt finished nearing its production date. And it seems like the rumors were true. Dont blame Pokemon Company, blame the switch owners that were clambering for its normal fall release date.



Yeah but you didn't read me there properly friend, I said GameFreak, not the Pokemon Company. GameFreak, at least certain men and women who are basically in essence, greedy for power and cash, are also to be blamed.

Two sides here; the stupid impatient too hyped up fans, and the corporate hurry makers. No? 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

The devs obviously must not be touched at all here, people should leave them alone, I agree completely.

But hey, they are made lazy too. Probably cause of the shit leadership. The case is quite complex.


----------



## grey72 (Jan 22, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 193905


The joke here is this bait is being used unironically


----------



## Vila_ (Jan 22, 2020)

*GBAtemp isn’t brok...*
*GBAtemp:*


----------



## Veho (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 22, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 193905


But I was born in 1993... does that excludes me from this problem?


----------



## ThoD (Jan 22, 2020)

Jiehfeng said:


> I wouldn't want any of that. Keep your high tech away from Nintendo please, let them be unique, if they ever become like an Xbox One two three four something something, it will be over for the creative game industry. :/
> 
> From my understanding, from there the games that come from anywhere will only be repeats of what already was, great or not great. And you can only repeat so much. That's why I predicted the game industry will collapse by the 2060's, there will simply be nothing to work on anymore, we must appreciate Nintendo and the way they think. The creators there are basically like highly creative and very innocent children, led by smart Japanese men who know how to protect them to keep this going. Forget about Game Freak though lmao, though the new DLC seems to be led by a competent leader, so I think it has hope.
> 
> (sorry for talking, most people in this thread prefer mindless memes that take them nowhere anyway... >.>)


2060 is giving it WAY too long a time, 2035 is actually enough, by then people will have understood the superiority of PCs and have stopped using shitty systems like XBOX/PS, hopefully we'll have PCs and Nintendo only, PCs for more straight forward stuff and Nintendo for really fun quirky and gimmicky games (eg: touch games, mic games, gyro games, etc.)! XBOX/PS basically are sub-spec systems that force people to buy them by locking out games as "exclusives", never mind that actually decimates potential sales of games... if Sony/MS simply went from platform holders to publishers, they'd still make a crapton of money and we wouldn't have tons of restrictions on our games like needing specific systems or regions (YES, in 2020 region locking is still a thing for some retarded reason) to play them!

One can only hope...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 22, 2020)

ThoD said:


> 2060 is giving it WAY too long a time, 2035 is actually enough, by then people will have understood the superiority of PCs and have stopped using shitty systems like XBOX/PS, hopefully we'll have PCs and Nintendo only, PCs for more straight forward stuff and Nintendo for really fun quirky and gimmicky games (eg: touch games, mic games, gyro games, etc.)! XBOX/PS basically are sub-spec systems that force people to buy them by locking out games as "exclusives", never mind that actually decimates potential sales of games... if Sony/MS simply went from platform holders to publishers, they'd still make a crapton of money and we wouldn't have tons of restrictions on our games like needing specific systems or regions (YES, in 2020 region locking is still a thing for some retarded reason) to play them!
> 
> One can only hope...



Dude, I award you, President of Nintendo. And President of the Video Gaming Industry, I will be the force that gives you all that you need to revive it. Let's not hope, let's fucking do this! ;D

My role is to create, I have revolutionary game design access. Nobody knows my potential because it is simply without end nor beginning nor philosophy, undescribable, undevisible. That's my part, I have no awards tho. So I'll be the guy who works for you.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JuanMena said:


> But I was born in 1993... does that excludes me from this problem?



No, you ARE the problem.


----------



## Veho (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Wooshy (Jan 23, 2020)

SG854 said:


>


best pic ever


----------



## Vila_ (Jan 23, 2020)

“Apple.exe has stopped working”


----------



## ThoD (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2020)

_*
Oh no,after Mr.Peanut now this.....*_


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> _*Oh no,after Mr.Peanut now this.....*_
> 
> 
> View attachment 194125


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 24, 2020)

This is the ultimate meme:


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 24, 2020)

XAIXER said:


> This is the ultimate meme:




I haven't watched something that intricate for quite some time now, thanks haha.


----------



## James_ (Jan 24, 2020)

Kinda late, but


----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Jan 24, 2020)

Veho said:


>








How did we not think of that?


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 25, 2020)

James_ said:


> How did we not think of that?


Hmm...a person by the name of James posting a pic of James Rolfe. 
*overthinking intensifies*


----------



## James_ (Jan 25, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> Hmm...a person by the name of James posting a pic of James Rolfe.
> *overthinking intensifies*


----------



## Veho (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## AutumnWolf (Jan 25, 2020)

Just saying

Pleaaaase try to keep memes posted here strictly videogame related


----------



## Veho (Jan 25, 2020)

You're right. That first one should have been something like "apple in a Bethesda game", and the second one "when you drop real low in a flight sim and you notice the terrain is just a flat texture". And poof, game related.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jan 25, 2020)

Veho said:


> You're right. That first one should have been something like "apple in a Bethesda game", and the second one "when you drop real low in a flight sim and you notice the terrain is just a flat texture". And poof, game related.


Not really, but even then that would have more to do with vgs than those other posts

They'd still be very low effort memes tho


----------



## ThoD (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## AutumnWolf (Jan 25, 2020)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 194314


It IS very gay


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 26, 2020)

Sinon said:


> It IS very gay


The gay patches make it even better.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jan 26, 2020)

Sinon said:


> It IS very gay


Not gay enough, make every character gay


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 26, 2020)

Sinon said:


> View attachment 194298
> Just saying
> 
> Pleaaaase try to keep memes posted here strictly videogame related





Veho said:


> You're right. That first one should have been something like "apple in a Bethesda game", and the second one "when you drop real low in a flight sim and you notice the terrain is just a flat texture". And poof, game related.


I was referring to LOD loading taking forever and just being left with this shitty flat texture still appearing even though it shouldn't be being so close. I guess it was shit since I had to explain the joke :/


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## AutumnWolf (Jan 26, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> I was referring to LOD loading taking forever and just being left with this shitty flat texture still appearing even though it shouldn't be being so close. I guess it was shit since I had to explain the joke :/


Nah, it was ok

You could have chosen a different pic to represent lod tho

And "something.exe" could be any program, not necessarily a videogame

And tbh "Reality" is like crossing vgs with real life

Idk if I am explaining myself well?

Like... it's reality...

So it's not a game...

Either way, I am just memeing, don't take it personally


----------



## ThoD (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 26, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 194339



What?


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 26, 2020)

The reason why i didin't committed suicide yet:
https://gofile.io/?c=RrGjbN

(Sorry the file is too big upscaled and without upscaling you can't read anything)


----------



## ThoD (Jan 26, 2020)

darkherobrine4u said:


> The reason why i didin't committed suicide yet:
> https://gofile.io/?c=RrGjbN
> 
> (Sorry the file is too big upscaled and without upscaling you can't read anything)


You do know compression is a thing, right? Also, I cringed at the artstyle but it was pretty funny since almost all are possible senarios in the game, I once did an "asshole" run of FES myself


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 26, 2020)

ThoD said:


> You do know compression is a thing, right? Also, I cringed at the artstyle but it was pretty funny since almost all are possible senarios in the game, I once did an "asshole" run of FES myself



I am on a phone so no compression for me.


----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 26, 2020)

Sinon said:


> Nah, it was ok
> 
> You could have chosen a different pic to represent lod tho
> 
> ...


Good ol' reliable top text bottom text.
Yes I get that it's not serious but I may as well post it.
Alternate universe Sinon that's actually an asshole:


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 27, 2020)

Veho said:


>


thanks for my new laptop background man!


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Vila_ (Jan 27, 2020)

Sinon said:


> View attachment 194298
> Just saying
> 
> Pleaaaase try to keep memes posted here strictly videogame related


meme.exe has stopped working.
Task failed successfully.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jan 27, 2020)

If memes have to be game related but then we can have video game pictures that arent memes then bruh.exe has stopped working


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jan 27, 2020)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> If memes have to be game related but then we can have video game pictures that arent memes then bruh.exe has stopped working


No, you should report those


Vilagamer999 said:


> meme.exe has stopped working.
> Task failed successfully.


You get an E for at least trying (to be clever)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 27, 2020)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 194314



_*oof 100*_


----------



## Chary (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## gameboy (Jan 28, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 194551



when i first heard her music i thought it was a joke, turns out people like it. DONT DO DRUGS


----------



## Vila_ (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Wooshy (Jan 28, 2020)

Veho said:


>


this makes me so sad


----------



## James_ (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## pop13_13 (Jan 28, 2020)

The wrong letter in the right place can make all the difference...


----------



## LanHikariDS (Jan 28, 2020)

pop13_13 said:


> The wrong letter in the right place can make all the difference...View attachment 194588


So, wake up, Mr. Parent. Wake up and... smell the disappointment.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 29, 2020)

pop13_13 said:


> The wrong letter in the right place can make all the difference...View attachment 194588


pardon me for being dense but what is he holding?


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Jan 29, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> pardon me for being dense but what is he holding?


I'm guessing either an electric switch board/box or a routing switch.  I honestly would have went with a small routing switch because it would have made the joke better.


----------



## Chary (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ghjfdtg (Jan 29, 2020)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> I'm guessing either an electric switch board/box or a routing switch.  I honestly would have went with a small routing switch because it would have made the joke better.


It's a network switch.


----------



## gameboy (Jan 29, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 194636



lol this is great


----------



## gameboy (Jan 29, 2020)

nvm delete this


----------



## Veho (Jan 29, 2020)

Diglett bus:


----------



## gameboy (Jan 29, 2020)

Kobe Bryant's Aircraft Navigation Simulator


----------



## ThoD (Jan 29, 2020)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> I'm guessing either an electric switch board/box or a routing switch.  I honestly would have went with a small routing switch because it would have made the joke better.


I'd have gone with a light switch inside an actual Switch box (just ask one of those they have at stores for display purposes and they might give you one) with LOTS of foam and heavy fluff to make it feel heavier. Imagine the disappointment



Veho said:


> Diglett bus:


Missed opportunity for a Dugtrio seat at the back...


----------



## pop13_13 (Jan 29, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> pardon me for being dense but what is he holding?


Network switch


----------



## Wooshy (Jan 29, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 194636


made me giggle, piece of shite link, piece of shite!



Sinon said:


> View attachment 189468


reminds me of "businesscat"


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 29, 2020)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 194558



Seriously, what IS the solution? Ice Cubes? Nitrogen infused C/GPU's?


----------



## Vila_ (Jan 29, 2020)

Jiehfeng said:


> Seriously, what IS the solution? Ice Cubes? Nitrogen infused C/GPU's?


Solution: have your gaming laptop allways plugged in
Or
Invest in a gaming pc

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 29, 2020)

Vilagamer999 said:


> Solution: have your gaming laptop allways plugged in
> Or
> Invest in a gaming pc



Both valiant solutions but what I meant was; the solution to keep both portability and productivity.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 29, 2020)

The time is now... The time to die. Press F to pay respects! "but, which F???!!!"


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jan 30, 2020)

https://imgur.com/gallery/82CiCe5


----------



## contezero (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 30, 2020)

contezero said:


> View attachment 194778


Saw that yesterday but felt like it was a bit dark for the meme box lol


----------



## contezero (Jan 30, 2020)

ThoD said:


> Saw that yesterday but felt like it was a bit dark for the meme box lol



It is fake, this is why I thought it was funny. In front of a church in my city, in Italy, there is an umbrella logo in the floor. In RE4 there was a cult involved. I must do a meme with that, sooner or later :-)

https://www.google.com/maps/@44.494...4!1sGXtkn6sHu_-8QOzG4ebwgw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## ThoD (Jan 30, 2020)

contezero said:


> It is fake, this is why I thought it was funny. In front of a church in my city, in Italy, there is an umbrella logo in the floor. In RE4 there was a cult involved. I must do a meme with that, sooner or later :-)
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@44.494...4!1sGXtkn6sHu_-8QOzG4ebwgw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


I know it's fake dude, it's a meme, still, people get offended by everything these days if it involves something "bad" because the world regressed to the point where people don't get dark humor...


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 30, 2020)

This is what happens when you set your console language to "Yes".


----------



## Wooshy (Jan 30, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 181164


oh my god


----------



## ThoD (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Mythical (Jan 30, 2020)

Jiehfeng said:


> Both valiant solutions but what I meant was; the solution to keep both portability and productivity.


Buy a gaming laptop waaaayyy beyond what you need, then when it's in power savings mode/unplugged it'll be what you need. Only costs a shit ton of extra money


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## jahrs (Jan 30, 2020)

Hell yeah digimon house ftw


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 30, 2020)

pop13_13 said:


> The wrong letter in the right place can make all the difference...View attachment 194588


I don't get it. Feel like the punchline is missing.



Jiehfeng said:


> Seriously, what IS the solution? Ice Cubes? Nitrogen infused C/GPU's?


Set the cooling policy to active. It's set to passive on battery power by default.


----------



## pop13_13 (Jan 30, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I don't get it. Feel like the punchline is missing.
> 
> 
> Set the cooling policy to active. It's set to passive on battery power by default.


There IS NO punchline...

Looks like nobody gets the HL2 intro reference. I just wanted to make fun of the fact that Switch != switch


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 30, 2020)

pop13_13 said:


> There IS NO punchline...
> 
> Looks like nobody gets the HL2 intro reference. I just wanted to make fun of the fact that Switch != switch


I can't even see what the kid is holding though.


----------



## pop13_13 (Jan 30, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I can't even see what the kid is holding though.


A network switch.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 30, 2020)

pop13_13 said:


> A network switch.


Just looks like a black unmarked box to me.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Just looks like a black unmarked box to me.



Same here I thought he was holding a PS3 or something


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Jan 30, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 194636


IT'S FUCKING DUBIOUS!!!


----------



## LanHikariDS (Jan 31, 2020)

pop13_13 said:


> There IS NO punchline...
> 
> Looks like nobody gets the HL2 intro reference. I just wanted to make fun of the fact that Switch != switch





LanHikariDS said:


> So, wake up, Mr. Parent. Wake up and... smell the disappointment.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 31, 2020)

MythicalData said:


> Buy a gaming laptop waaaayyy beyond what you need, then when it's in power savings mode/unplugged it'll be what you need. Only costs a shit ton of extra money



I bet it's the rugged bulky type though.


----------



## Vila_ (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 31, 2020)

MythicalData said:


> Buy a gaming laptop waaaayyy beyond what you need, then when it's in power savings mode/unplugged it'll be what you need. Only costs a shit ton of extra money


Gaming laptops are just a waste of money honestly, you pay a crapton to get something sub-par. If you want a portable high-end computer, briefcase PCs are the best, you can get ridiculously strong ones for just 600-700€! Then get a portable screen with foldable keyboard as well and you are covered.


----------



## Vila_ (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 31, 2020)

Who can relate to this gentleman here?


----------



## Mythical (Jan 31, 2020)

ThoD said:


> Gaming laptops are just a waste of money honestly, you pay a crapton to get something sub-par. If you want a portable high-end computer, briefcase PCs are the best, you can get ridiculously strong ones for just 600-700€! Then get a portable screen with foldable keyboard as well and you are covered.


I could see the appeal of that. I use mine for gaming/college (university) so propping up a briefcase pc on my desk is probably a no go haha,.....
But now I want to do it hmmm.,.....


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 31, 2020)

CPG said:


> View attachment 194920



Knowledge is power, power is... Friendship...?


----------



## ThoD (Jan 31, 2020)

MythicalData said:


> I could see the appeal of that. I use mine for gaming/college (university) so propping up a briefcase pc on my desk is probably a no go haha,.....
> But now I want to do it hmmm.,.....


Once when I had to do a presentation at Uni I actually did it and brought with me a gaming briefcase PC and hooked it up to the projector they let you use instead of borrowing the teacher's crappy laptop (some toaster from like 2003 with 800MHz Pentium 4 with XP), got an extra point from the teacher from that gag alone since it was a presentation on how computers (CPUs and memory architectures/specs) have evolved throughout the years


----------



## pop13_13 (Jan 31, 2020)

MythicalData said:


> I could see the appeal of that. I use mine for gaming/college (university) so propping up a briefcase pc on my desk is probably a no go haha,.....
> But now I want to do it hmmm.,.....


Get a PS4 Pro and put LInux on it. The reactions would be priceless...


----------



## leon315 (Jan 31, 2020)

contezero said:


> View attachment 194778


HOLY CRAP! CORONA=RACOON HOPE ALL VICTIMS DEAD FROM CORONA WON'T RISE FROM GRAVE AND BITE US


----------



## ThoD (Jan 31, 2020)

leon315 said:


> HOLY CRAP! CORONA=RACOON HOPE ALL VICTIMS DEAD FROM CORONA WON'T RISE FROM GRAVE AND BITE US


Scratch that, zombie apocalypse sounds fun, much more than idiots online and shitty politics


----------



## leon315 (Jan 31, 2020)

ThoD said:


> Scratch that, zombie apocalypse sounds fun, much more than idiots online and shitty politics


hope, chinese will find a vaccine SOONER, but unfortunately there isn't a cure for idiocy nor politics.


----------



## James_ (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 31, 2020)

James_ said:


>


Red shell is annoying AF when playing with just 2 people and are winning... until you learn the timing for the jump to cancel it out, then it's a joke to handle, much easier than blue shell being dodgeable only with things like speed mushrooms when all you get is freaking triple bananas!


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 31, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> View attachment 194932


no. no. no. no. no. no. no. no.


----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 2, 2020)

Veho said:


>


How about... INFINITE and respawning enemies like Doom 1?


----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 2, 2020)

I don't know what's the deal with Half Life 2 Episode 3, the game got released according to Google.


----------



## ThoD (Feb 2, 2020)

Can't remember if I've posted this already, but oh well...


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 2, 2020)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 195063
> Can't remember if I've posted this already, but oh well...


This is the most cursed thing I think I have ever made. It feels so weird. Going beyond just being a ship.

Samy doesn't exist
Samy:


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 3, 2020)

Pokémon have needs, too. Don't be so shocked.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2020)

why the fuck did i get a notification for this


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 3, 2020)

Wait, what? Why was there a quote in my last message?
Was I really that tired?


----------



## ThoD (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Feb 4, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 195279


Tell that to Stadia.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 4, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> Tell that to Stadia.


>implying lag is having fun


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 4, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> >implying lag is having fun


That's what lag stands for


----------



## ThoD (Feb 4, 2020)

Some Pokememes I feel like I've posted but not sure, oh well














Got lots more, but kinda lazy so will post another time...


----------



## Sono (Feb 4, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> >implying lag is having fun



I had fun playing Overwatch at 4FPS on my Celeron laptop


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 4, 2020)

Sono said:


> I had fun playing Overwatch at 4FPS on my Celeron laptop


You are an absolute madlad


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Feb 4, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> You are an absolute madlad


I'm gaming on Intel GMA HD Graphics, and he's the madlad?


----------



## Sono (Feb 5, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> I'm gaming on Intel GMA HD Graphics, and he's the madlad?



Minecraft runs at 59FPS at 1024x768 on my GMA950, if that counts.


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 5, 2020)

Sono said:


> Minecraft runs at 59FPS at 1024x768 on my GMA950, if that counts.


Bedrock of Java though? Massive difference.


----------



## Vila_ (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Feb 5, 2020)

Sono said:


> Minecraft runs at 59FPS at 1024x768 on my GMA950, if that counts.


Minecraft don't even run on mine.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> Minecraft don't even run on mine.



I you want a good Minecraft alternative get this and this


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Feb 5, 2020)

RyuShinobi500 said:


> Yeah I get 30-40 FPS on Minetest
> 
> 
> 
> I you whant a good Minecraft alternative get this and this


No, I mean it's too goddamn weak.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> No, I mean it's too goddamn weak.



I am sorry I do not understand


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Feb 5, 2020)

clown


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Feb 5, 2020)

RyuShinobi500 said:


> I am sorry I do not understand


MY iGPU DOESN'T HAVE ENOUGH POWER TO RUN MINECRAFT AT MINIMUM SETTINGS BEYOND 2 FPS.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> MY iGPU DOESN'T HAVE ENOUGH POWER TO RUN MINECRAFT AT MINIMUM SETTINGS BEYOND 2 FPS.



Ah


----------



## Sono (Feb 5, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> Bedrock of Java though? Massive difference.



> GMA950
The laptop runs XP. Obviously the original version. 1.7.2 afaik, no Optifine(?).



PineappleGod said:


> Minecraft don't even run on mine.



The drivers only exist for Windows 2000, so I'm not surprised. It runs below 40FPS on Linux, even at 800x600.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 6, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 195453


Putting the team rocket in team rocket.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Mythical (Feb 6, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 195279


What about the toilet? Seems up for debate to me


----------



## bahamut920 (Feb 6, 2020)

MythicalData said:


> What about the toilet? Seems up for debate to me


If you can get your toilet to run a game without giving you the runs, go for it, and don't let anyone give you shit about it.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 7, 2020)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 194901


oof


----------



## Veho (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 7, 2020)

MythicalData said:


> What about the toilet? Seems up for debate to me


Never played bobbing for apples?


----------



## Mythical (Feb 7, 2020)

IncredulousP said:


> Never played bobbing for apples?


I did once as a child. It's kind of a weird game honestly, plus is it even sanitary?
IDK probably care too much about that stuff


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 7, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 195459


metalgreymon best charizard change my mind


----------



## JavaScribe (Feb 7, 2020)

ThoD said:


> If you want a portable high-end computer, briefcase PCs are the best, you can get ridiculously strong ones for just 600-700€! Then get a portable screen with foldable keyboard as well and you are covered.


Hold up. Do these have batteries?
I've thought of a similar concept, but much to my surprise, I never found any mention of companies actually making them. Not any with batteries, that is.
Personally, I just bought a laptop in that price range which, despite having "gaming" in the name, has an understated sleek/industrial design. Not as powerful as my mid-tier PC at home, but also not as expensive. Not far behind in price or performance, though.


PineappleGod said:


> iGPU = 2 FPS Minecraft


Been there. My advice: Stop using a Pentium from 2009? 



Spoiler: Actual advice if you can't upgrade



Make sure you don't have Dropbox or anything else eating up processing power. If you're using a computer _that_ bad, someone probably owned it for a while before you, and may have left something like Dropbox, Norton, etc. draining the meager computing power. Go to Task Manager, and under "Startup," disable... everything. Absolutely everything. Check the icons on the taskbar (on the right side, including the ones hidden in the ^ menu) and right-click/close everything except for "Intel Graphics Control Panel."


Even a Pentium from late 2015, with 4GB RAM and iGPU, will run Minecraft at a very playable speed.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 7, 2020)

ThoD said:


> Gaming laptops are just a waste of money honestly, you pay a crapton to get something sub-par. If you want a portable high-end computer, briefcase PCs are the best, you can get ridiculously strong ones for just 600-700€! Then get a portable screen with foldable keyboard as well and you are covered.


My thoughts exactly. Mainly as gaming laptops are more expensive than ever, and they can't be upgraded when they inevitably need an upgrade to run new games at high/max settings a few years down the road. I bought a fancy gaming laptop once, and have regretted it ever since. The money would have been much better spent upgrading my desktop, and streaming games to my cheap laptop.


----------



## bahamut920 (Feb 7, 2020)

IncredulousP said:


> Never played bobbing for apples?


Never personally, but most of the time I've seen it depicted, it was from a bucket or barrel, not a toilet.



JavaScribe said:


> Hold up. Do these have batteries?
> I've thought of a similar concept, but much to my surprise, I never found any mention of companies actually making them. Not any with batteries, that is.
> Personally, I just bought a laptop in that price range which, despite having "gaming" in the name, has an understated sleek/industrial design. Not as powerful as my mid-tier PC at home, but also not as expensive. Not far behind in price or performance, though.
> 
> ...


Apparently, Nvidia recently started a streaming service that lets you use your own library of games and runs much better than Stadia, which might be a good option for people with that bad of PCs.


----------



## ThoD (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## JavaScribe (Feb 9, 2020)

bahamut920 said:


> Apparently, Nvidia recently started a streaming service that lets you use your own library of games and runs much better than Stadia, which might be a good option for people with that bad of PCs.


GeForce NOW.
No Minecraft yet, but on the available games, it's actually good. It basically curb-stomps Stadia in every way.


Spoiler: Long Answer



Minecraft isn't available. It's only a fairly limited amount of Steam games for now. But anything that is available? Go for it. Free accounts are limited to one-hour sessions... as frequently as you want. Though, if it picks up too much popularity, you'll have to deal with a queue. When I tried two days ago, there was no queue.
Then again, it's possible their iGPU can't handle video decoding... and it's possible their internet connection is bad.
The delay through ethernet is actually surprisingly playable. (It's still very noticeable, but I'd say <100ms; I've seen far worse from Discord and Skype.) Delay on wifi would be way more bearable than <2 FPS.
All of the things Stadia did unexpectedly wrong, GeForce NOW does right. If you can stream video, you can stream GeForce NOW. And there's no difference from lowering in-game graphics settings, so run it maxed.


GeForce NOW makes Stadia look like an unfunny meme- bringing us back to the thread topic, I suppose.


----------



## Veho (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Feb 9, 2020)

JavaScribe said:


> Hold up. Do these have batteries?
> I've thought of a similar concept, but much to my surprise, I never found any mention of companies actually making them. Not any with batteries, that is.
> Personally, I just bought a laptop in that price range which, despite having "gaming" in the name, has an understated sleek/industrial design. Not as powerful as my mid-tier PC at home, but also not as expensive. Not far behind in price or performance, though.
> 
> ...


Ain't a Pentium. Even worse, actually. 1st Gen i3 Mobile Business Chip.


----------



## Mythical (Feb 9, 2020)

LonelyPhantom said:


> View attachment 195746


Someone out there uses baked beans to deal with their problems. I respect them


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## CompSciOrBust (Feb 9, 2020)

Switch devs will feel my pain


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Vila_ (Feb 10, 2020)

No gamer memes today but big brain memes...


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 10, 2020)

This thread is 50% funny, and 50% shit.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also wtf this thread only has 8 likes


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Feb 11, 2020)

Megadriver94 said:


> View attachment 195968


I don't like EA, but here it comes!
Every Fifa game after 12
Every Madden game after 12
Every single modern Need for Speed game
(goes on for 3 days)


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Feb 11, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I don't like EA, but here it comes!
> Every Fifa game after 12
> Every Madden game after 12
> Every single modern Need for Speed game
> (goes on for 3 days)


FIFA 11 for the Wii is the best FIFA game.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 11, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> FIFA 11 for the Wii is the best FIFA game.


Mario Strikers Charged for the Wii is the best FIFA game.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Feb 11, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Mario Strikers Charged for the Wii is the best FIFA game.


NGL, pretty compelling argument there.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 11, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> NGL, pretty compelling argument there.


but tbh it's a pretty fun soccer/football/who cares game.
Probably the only game in that genre that i like


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Feb 11, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> but tbh it's a pretty fun soccer/football/who cares game.
> Probably the only game in that genre that i like


Same bro.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 11, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> Same bro.


I don't know if people use "bro" unironically or ironically anymore


----------



## jDSX (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Vila_ (Feb 11, 2020)

Memes a bit stale today, but still pretty funny... enjoy!


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 11, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 195983


shonks when the bussiness doesn't generate revenue


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 11, 2020)

Not sure if I should take this to site suggestions or not but it would be nice if you could alter how many memes show up on the front page meme box like how you can adjust how many threads show up in some of the panels.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 11, 2020)

I wish lol


----------



## Veho (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## grey72 (Feb 12, 2020)

When Rhea's not at the monastery


----------



## Flopglop (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 12, 2020)

Flopglop said:


> View attachment 196103


Seeing this reminded me of how GBA SP batteries somehow would very slowly recharge themselves over time, so every month or so I'd get to play 1-2 minutes of Mystery Dungeon, NFS Underground 2 or Emerald because I had broken my charger and couldn't find any sold anywhere


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 12, 2020)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 195990



This is actually a brilliant idea, although the Shin Megami Tensei Fan in me is crying internally


----------



## pop13_13 (Feb 12, 2020)

Every game trailer gets ruined by PEGI EIGHTEEN...




War, war Screenshots, screenshots never change




Nintendo, please stop cutting corners


----------



## Chary (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Feb 12, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 196142


"We want nintendo direct"
"We want nintendo direct"
"We want nintendo direct"
"GO AWAY"
"We want nintendo direct"
*throws switch at the dudes who were saying "We want nintendo direct"
*other dude has a Walugi for Smash sign"
"Go die"


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Feb 13, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> "We want nintendo direct"
> "We want nintendo direct"
> "We want nintendo direct"
> "GO AWAY"
> ...


From plainrock 124


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 13, 2020)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> From plainrock 124


y e s


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Vila_ (Feb 13, 2020)

Hangouts is kill... (by me)


----------



## ThoD (Feb 13, 2020)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 196196
> Hangouts is kill... (by me)


Is it really shutting down or you are just being cringey?


----------



## Veho (Feb 13, 2020)

ThoD said:


> Is it really shutting down or you are just being cringey?


Not sure about the mobile version, but the desktop version is being abandoned sometime soon, and replaced with a browser plugin.


----------



## ThoD (Feb 13, 2020)

Veho said:


> Not sure about the mobile version, but the desktop version is being abandoned sometime soon, and replaced with a browser plugin.


You mean a desktop app or the browser version you can access through Gmail? It's bad enough that Google cut Hangout support from all browsers besides Chrome to force people to use their shitty browser, now it's being changed? Just fucking great, Hangouts has been possibly THE most reliable video calling platform, it would be a pity if it was shut down...


----------



## Vila_ (Feb 13, 2020)

ThoD said:


> Is it really shutting down or you are just being cringey?





ThoD said:


> You mean a desktop app or the browser version you can access through Gmail? It's bad enough that Google cut Hangout support from all browsers besides Chrome to force people to use their shitty browser, now it's being changed? Just fucking great, Hangouts has been possibly THE most reliable video calling platform, it would be a pity if it was shut down...


https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/01/the-great-google-hangouts-shutdown-begins-october-2019/


----------



## ThoD (Feb 13, 2020)

Vilagamer999 said:


> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/01/the-great-google-hangouts-shutdown-begins-october-2019/
> View attachment 196205


That's a pity honestly... Hangouts Chat as it is at this point is absolute shit, while other video calling platforms are even worse such as Skype not retaining proper message histories and only saving them system-side (meaning using the same account on another PC will almost always make all messages unavailable and just show the chats empty) or Discord which connects to a regional server instead of a central one (meaning one of the people will always have crap ping, especially if people have slow connections, on top of needing to install the stupid app to use most features while Hangouts/Skype work fully through browser)...

Oh well, time to find alternatives...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 13, 2020)

ThoD said:


> That's a pity honestly... Hangouts Chat as it is at this point is absolute shit, while other video calling platforms are even worse such as Skype not retaining proper message histories and only saving them system-side (meaning using the same account on another PC will almost always make all messages unavailable and just show the chats empty) or Discord which connects to a regional server instead of a central one (meaning one of the people will always have crap ping, especially if people have slow connections, on top of needing to install the stupid app to use most features while Hangouts/Skype work fully through browser)...
> 
> Oh well, time to find alternatives...



Google has some kind of weird virus of shutting down everything.


----------



## Vila_ (Feb 13, 2020)

ThoD said:


> That's a pity honestly... Hangouts Chat as it is at this point is absolute shit, while other video calling platforms are even worse such as Skype not retaining proper message histories and only saving them system-side (meaning using the same account on another PC will almost always make all messages unavailable and just show the chats empty) or Discord which connects to a regional server instead of a central one (meaning one of the people will always have crap ping, especially if people have slow connections, on top of needing to install the stupid app to use most features while Hangouts/Skype work fully through browser)...
> 
> Oh well, time to find alternatives...


Honestly what is sad its all the old conversations with friends I’ll probably never see again deleted as if it never happened...


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 13, 2020)

Veho said:


> Not sure about the mobile version, but the desktop version is being abandoned sometime soon, and replaced with a browser plugin.


It's been a browser plugin for some time now


----------



## IC_ (Feb 13, 2020)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 196196
> Hangouts is kill... (by me)


Finally!


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 13, 2020)

I had no clue people actually used google hangouts


----------



## ThoD (Feb 13, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> I had no clue people actually used google hangouts


You name one good alternative for video calls... And by that I mean one that doesn't randomly delete chat history, doesn't have shit ping and one that can be used even with bad connection (hangouts lets you lower quality on the spot for less lag, which no other video calling option offers to my knowledge).

Also, the appeal of hangouts was that you could have it fully functional while on Gmail, so you wouldn't have to go back and forth and instead have everything in the same place. Plus, an ENORMOUS bonus thing is that integrated in it is Google Calls which lets you call actual phone numbers all over the world either for free or dirt cheap, so great for people who make a lot of international calls (also, you only need internet, so screw paying companies for call packages and shit).


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 13, 2020)

ThoD said:


> You name one good alternative for video calls... And by that I mean one that doesn't randomly delete chat history, doesn't have shit ping and one that can be used even with bad connection (hangouts lets you lower quality on the spot for less lag, which no other video calling option offers to my knowledge).
> 
> Also, the appeal of hangouts was that you could have it fully functional while on Gmail, so you wouldn't have to go back and forth and instead have everything in the same place. Plus, an ENORMOUS bonus thing is that integrated in it is Google Calls which lets you call actual phone numbers all over the world either for free or dirt cheap, so great for people who make a lot of international calls (also, you only need internet, so screw paying companies for call packages and shit).


If I want to see a person when talking to them I'll meet them in person. I guess that explains why I have never known anything about the video call side of things...my laptop's camera can only handle 480p 30 fps in 4:3 at best so it's not like this would have ever came to light as an issue anyway XD


----------



## Xzi (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 14, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> If I want to see a person when talking to them I'll meet them in person. I guess that explains why I have never known anything about the video call side of things...my laptop's camera can only handle 480p 30 fps in 4:3 at best so it's not like this would have ever came to light as an issue anyway XD


I'd see them in person too if I had 1000€ and the time to travel to the US/Australia/Japan and back every single day... My camera's pretty shitty too, but it's better than nothing and both I and the people I call with like to be able to see the other person.


----------



## Chary (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 14, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Found him almost instantly because of the mustache

More memes I feel like I've posted before...


----------



## jahrs (Feb 14, 2020)

My only issue is that wings are part of the body and also are known to have feathers on them so it should have fluffy wings


----------



## pop13_13 (Feb 14, 2020)

*sad shovelware noises*


----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 14, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 196321


Sure, but Healthcare being free doesn't mean its going to be of good quality, not to mention that the funding will have to come from somewhere.


----------



## ThoD (Feb 14, 2020)

Megadriver94 said:


> Sure, but Healthcare being free doesn't mean its going to be of good quality, not to mention that the funding will have to come from somewhere.


Funding comes from taxes, as in that thing people in the US pay too (except for some reason it all goes to military)... and paid healthcare isn't guaranteed to be good or bad either.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 14, 2020)

This is the meme box, not the random subjects box.


----------



## Chary (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## pop13_13 (Feb 14, 2020)

ThoD said:


> That's a pity honestly... Hangouts Chat as it is at this point is absolute shit, while other video calling platforms are even worse such as Skype not retaining proper message histories and only saving them system-side (meaning using the same account on another PC will almost always make all messages unavailable and just show the chats empty) or Discord which connects to a regional server instead of a central one (meaning one of the people will always have crap ping, especially if people have slow connections, on top of needing to install the stupid app to use most features while Hangouts/Skype work fully through browser)...
> 
> Oh well, time to find alternatives...


I used TeamSpeak and IRC a lot a few years back.


Chary said:


> View attachment 196322


Does the Wii U also die inside when U (haha) go there?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 14, 2020)

And a little test to see how sensitive people are on here...


----------



## jahrs (Feb 15, 2020)

See if you really wanted to be funny it'd be a bunch of white people harvesting cocoa bean or coffee beans or some other black fruit/bean or vegetation so that it's the person who reads it that makes it racist not the picture


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 15, 2020)

ThoD said:


> Funding comes from taxes, as in that thing people in the US pay too (except for some reason it all goes to military)... and paid healthcare isn't guaranteed to be good or bad either.


Till medical companies in the us can straighten out there shit with prices government provided healthcare here can never be a viable thing. The companies the sell insurance and the ones that provide medical supplies/services are in a constant circle jerk of increasing prices arbitrarily so both parties make money. I am totally pulling a number out of my ass here but I am likely not far off when I say a band-aid shouldn't cost a buck or two...
great, now I'm on the political train to, dammit

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> View attachment 196348


can there be a "really like" like button XD


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## RandomUser (Feb 15, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 196321


That one is already posted back in Page 132.


Veho said:


>


Found him


Spoiler: Found him


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 15, 2020)

What if I told you this is related to the upcoming Animal Crossing game?? (yes.)


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 15, 2020)

holy guacamole 2 of my posts here are on the front page


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Alex4nder001 (Feb 15, 2020)

RyuShinobi500 said:


> View attachment 196500
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 196501


sudo rm -rf /*


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 16, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 196523


----------



## pop13_13 (Feb 16, 2020)

How many of us can relate?


----------



## Veho (Feb 16, 2020)

pop13_13 said:


> How many of us can relate?


----------



## pop13_13 (Feb 16, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Is there an XKCD about the fact that there is always a relevant XKCD?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## pop13_13 (Feb 17, 2020)

Meme making any% WR run


----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2020)

pop13_13 said:


> View attachment 196706


If they actually tested their games, they wouldn't have that many bugs.


----------



## Ericzander (Feb 17, 2020)

Chary whenever she gets a +10xp bonus for publishing her own review.


----------



## pop13_13 (Feb 17, 2020)

Veho said:


> If they actually tested their games, they wouldn't have that many bugs.


I fixed it...


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## relauby (Feb 18, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 196651



This is goddamn genius.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 18, 2020)

Expectation vs. Reality XD


----------



## PriMieon (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 18, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Doom Guy:
*grabs super shot gun*
it's time to blow fucker to kingdom come
Everyone:
NO! Wrong game!


----------



## ThoD (Feb 18, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> Doom Guy:
> *grabs super shot gun*
> it's time to blow fucker to kingdom come
> Everyone:
> NO! Wrong game!


Well, let's be honest, that look on it's face screams "I wanna die" so let doom guy do his job


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## IC_ (Feb 18, 2020)

RyuShinobi500 said:


> View attachment 196818 View attachment 196815 View attachment 196816 View attachment 196817 View attachment 196817 View attachment 196819 View attachment 196822


Links is my favorite web browser


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 18, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Found him


----------



## Veho (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Flopglop (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 20, 2020)

PS: I'll prepare the bleach...


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 21, 2020)

Veho said:


>


We run in a society.


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 21, 2020)

Veho said:


> If they actually tested their games, they wouldn't have that many bugs.


More like if they ever rebuild their decades-janked source code spaghetti that they likely reuse for every game.



relauby said:


> This is goddamn genius.


I don't get it


----------



## bahamut920 (Feb 21, 2020)

IncredulousP said:


> I don't get it


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Bimmel (Feb 21, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 197190


Nintendo finally starting to understand their audience. About time!


----------



## ThoD (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## bahamut920 (Feb 22, 2020)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 197222


It's extra good that Chun-Li has this kinda bored/exasperated look in her pre-fight sprite in SF2, it's like every opponent she's faced does this and she's just completely over it.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 22, 2020)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 197115
> PS: I'll prepare the bleach...


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 22, 2020)

Nobody:

GBAtemp's End of Forum:


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 22, 2020)

Veho said:


>


That's like the genesis of genesis


----------



## jahrs (Feb 22, 2020)

Pretty sure the genesis of genesis is the Bible. Or if you wanna be really literal The genesis of genesis is "In" followed by the beginning. And if your even more literal find the hebrew/Greek version and post that


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 22, 2020)

jahrs said:


> Pretty sure the genesis of genesis is the Bible. Or if you wanna be really literal The genesis of genesis is "In" followed by the beginning. And if your even more literal find the hebrew/Greek version and post that


Well that's the genesis of the genesis of genesis


----------



## jahrs (Feb 22, 2020)

Geneception conception


----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 24, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 197246


alright lets see

mhm
ok
yeah, alright

so while wiimmfi is pretty good, riiconnect is pretty much half baked
6/10


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 24, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> alright lets see
> 
> mhm
> ok
> ...


There's a reason why Wiimmfi has a bowtie and RC24 has funny hair


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 24, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> There's a reason why Wiimmfi has a bowtie and RC24 has funny hair


----------



## IC_ (Feb 24, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> View attachment 197498


Fuck RC24


----------



## Veho (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## T-hug (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Wooshy (Feb 25, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 160219


too many shooters to be considered a gamer pc


----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Feb 25, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 197635 View attachment 197636


holy shit the spank image is already on the front page, the thing is, it currently has 3 likes.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## DryerRaptor4441 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## jDSX (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Vila_ (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 26, 2020)

T-hug said:


> View attachment 197579


Yeah...I swear the guy doing the next review did this on purpose:


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 26, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> Yeah...I swear the guy doing the next review did this on purpose:
> 
> View attachment 197709


i saw that


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 26, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> Yeah...I swear the guy doing the next review did this on purpose:
> 
> View attachment 197709


That image is so messed up. Like, seriously, white background?


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Feb 26, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> Yeah...I swear the guy doing the next review did this on purpose:
> 
> View attachment 197709



I’ve been thinking about this ever since I saw it. 
Thinking about it a little too much, maybe.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 27, 2020)

This thing gets even weirder... 

Now presenting...Ciel Fledge: the most special Rune Factory 4 yet!


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Feb 27, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> This thing gets even weirder...
> 
> Now presenting...Ciel Fledge: the most special Rune Factory 4 yet!
> View attachment 197795


What cursed image have you brought upon this land?


----------



## ciaomao (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Feb 27, 2020)

ciaomao said:


> View attachment 197839


WTAF


----------



## ciaomao (Feb 27, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> WTAF


dev cart
tristar64
Z64
N64
DD dev
DD
DD
V64


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 27, 2020)

ciaomao said:


> dev cart
> tristar64
> Z64
> N64
> ...


Looks like a famicom cart at the top too


----------



## ciaomao (Feb 28, 2020)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Looks like a famicom cart at the top too



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tristar_64


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Feb 28, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 197574


SeE ThE SuN SeT tHe DaY iS EnDiNg


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 28, 2020)

ciaomao said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tristar_64


There is a japanese version I've heard that plays famicom too, and either way an adapter could be used but it would have to be tiny or at least not visible in the picture.


----------



## ciaomao (Feb 28, 2020)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> There is a japanese version I've heard that plays famicom too, and either way an adapter could be used but it would have to be tiny or at least not visible in the picture.


 yes famicom is possible, even the disk system:


----------



## Vila_ (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 28, 2020)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 197919


It's a google product, it may as well be hell spawn tbh
Firefox is Love... Firefox is Life!


----------



## Xzi (Feb 28, 2020)

ciaomao said:


> dev cart
> tristar64
> Z64
> N64
> ...


Jesus that's like $3000 worth of hardware without even counting the N64.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 29, 2020)

LonelyPhantom said:


> It's a google product, it may as well be hell spawn tbh
> Firefox is Love... Firefox is Life!


FWIW, google makes some things that people can do a whole lot with. Android powers a lot of really cool tech like e-readers and the oculus quest. Chromeexperiments.com is one of few reasons why I even installed their browser in the first place. And my first laptop was a chromebook I believe, although I'd probably rather use any other os now unless I was just browsing the web. But as far as browsers go, Opera is king.


----------



## IC_ (Feb 29, 2020)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> FWIW, google makes some things that people can do a whole lot with. Android powers a lot of really cool tech like e-readers and the quest. And my first laptop was a chromebook I believe, although I'd probably rather use any other os now unless I was just browsing the web. But as far as browsers go, Opera is king.


GNU IceCat / PaleMoon or just use a text mode browser without javascript and css and crap


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 29, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> GNU IceCat / PaleMoon or just use a text mode browser without javascript and css and crap


At that point I'd just use a BBS or something


----------



## Sundree (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## RandomUser (Feb 29, 2020)

ciaomao said:


> dev cart
> tristar64
> Z64
> N64
> ...


You know what even scarier? I own a Tristar64.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 29, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 197635 View attachment 197636


crash twinsanity was the goat


----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 3, 2020)

Veho said:


>


But then the sony nation attacked.


----------



## James_ (Mar 3, 2020)

17 days left


----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> But then the sony nation attacked.


Dreamcast was completely eradicated, like the airbenders.


----------



## James_ (Mar 5, 2020)

15 days left


----------



## Xzi (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Mar 6, 2020)

Reshiram ftw!


----------



## Vila_ (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Mar 6, 2020)

Veho said:


>


I'd honestly play that, seems much better than normal Skyrim

I'll post some more weirdness...


----------



## pgattic (Mar 7, 2020)

h


----------



## James_ (Mar 7, 2020)

*More memes
*


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2020)

At least I got to pick 666


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 7, 2020)

LonelyPhantom said:


> At least I got to pick 666


hold up, please don't tell me it actually stops you o.o that would be horrible


----------



## Kordru (Mar 7, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> hold up, please don't tell me it actually stops you o.o that would be horrible


i hope not.....


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2020)

*leftover pizza


----------



## ThoD (Mar 8, 2020)

LonelyPhantom said:


> At least I got to pick 666


I love how they made her extra-cute for this But something I gotta say, people, ATTACH the files to your post, don't post links, they don't show up on FP and also when you try to save them they save as a dumb "proxy" file instead of the actual picture, it's kinda annoying...


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Plasmaster09 (Mar 10, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 195759


"What do you have there, Ciri?"
"A KNIFE!"
*"NO!"*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Flopglop said:


> View attachment 196103


my decade old dsi battery:
_Am I a joke to you?_

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> That's what lag stands for


in the case of stadia it stands for lazy and greedy

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ThoD said:


> How about... INFINITE and respawning enemies like Doom 1?


How about Crash Bandicoot style enemies that respawn when you offscreen them by a pixel?


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 10, 2020)

U.S. soldier for smash when


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 10, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 199091


'_>'
wtf mario


----------



## Harumyne (Mar 10, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> '_>'
> wtf mario


Muscle roller legend


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2020)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 198723


Everything is related.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 11, 2020)

Haunting!


----------



## Vila_ (Mar 11, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Everything is related.
> 
> View attachment 199178


Much cursed...


----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Youkai (Mar 11, 2020)

ThoD said:


> I'll post some more weirdness...
> View attachment 198749
> View attachment 198752



There are worse ways to die then drowning in cute girls pee XD


----------



## ThoD (Mar 11, 2020)

Sorry, had to


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 11, 2020)

ThoD said:


> Sorry, had to
> View attachment 199206


I mean, look at how many countries it was in when it started. And now look at how many it’s in


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 11, 2020)

Youkai said:


> There are worse ways to die then drowning in cute girls pee XD


I tried my best to give the benefit of the doubt that is wasn't kinky shit...I was wrong


----------



## bahamut920 (Mar 11, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> I tried my best to give the benefit of the doubt that is wasn't kinky shit...I was wrong


Whether or not it was originally kinky, it's gonna hit someone's fetish.


----------



## Chary (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## 64bitmodels (Mar 12, 2020)

first post on the meme box- wish me luck
oh dammit how do i embed it into the post


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 12, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> first post on the meme box- wish me luck
> oh dammit how do i embed it into the post


Should be an option somewhere that says “something something full image” after you upload a photo


----------



## 64bitmodels (Mar 12, 2020)

ahh there we go thanks


----------



## Stealphie (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## T-hug (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Zense (Mar 12, 2020)

T-hug said:


> View attachment 199253


Hoes Math? Looks like the old letter for th sound.


----------



## jahrs (Mar 12, 2020)

Should've just gone with mad hoes dawn zero for the sense it made.


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## DeoNaught (Mar 13, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> U.S. soldier for smash when
> View attachment 199080


You laugh
but some of those soldiers are really fucken good.

My library held a smash tourney, and this one dude fucken destroyed my ass in like the round before top eight. Then again he was using Ken.


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 13, 2020)

DeoNaught said:


> You laugh
> but some of those soldiers are really fucken good.
> 
> My library held a smash tourney, and this one dude fucken destroyed my ass in like the round before top eight. Then again he was using Ken.


well there is no doubt that there are people in the military that are also really into video games too


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## morvoran (Mar 14, 2020)

Here's something for the Pokemon fans who need help remembering how long and how to properly wash your hands in this troubling time of the corona virus (even though I personally feel it's being overblown but I digress):


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Mar 15, 2020)

RyuShinobi500 said:


> View attachment 199421 View attachment 199422 View attachment 199423 View attachment 199424 View attachment 199425 View attachment 199426 View attachment 199427 View attachment 199428 View attachment 199429 View attachment 199430 View attachment 199431


how do you cram so much 2010 memes in a post?

also


----------



## Xzi (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2020)

Cursed


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 16, 2020)

dam shame this is in the edge of the forum, I really wish I knew how many likes I had in total between my posts :/


----------



## JavaScribe (Mar 16, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 199091


Where do they get these bikes? Someone has to make them, right? 
Do they custom order them, or is this a production model in the Mushroom Kingdom?


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 16, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> .
> View attachment 199782


Goose wins.


----------



## Chary (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Vila_ (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (Mar 17, 2020)

Veho said:


>


So, going by the logic of "next week tomorrow", 25 years ago.


----------



## Veho (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## TheSpearGuy (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 18, 2020)

Veho said:


>


oh shit, was Kojima onto something o.o


----------



## MajinCubyan (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## jahrs (Mar 19, 2020)

I cant look him in the eyes he's wearing a visor. All I see through the demon guts is my reflection


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## TheSpearGuy (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## JavaScribe (Mar 19, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Monkey's paw.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## BORTZ (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## 8BitWonder (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (Mar 23, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 200544


They should allow me to play the game incorrectly. Smh.


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 23, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> They should allow me to play the game incorrectly. Smh.


tbh they do though. just can't time travel to evens that aren't finished and in the game yet XD


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 24, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 200657


yo, gonna be honest with you, I think they did it with the intent of being nice to the pirates during the hard times right now. sounds a little crazy but just maybe


----------



## ThoD (Mar 24, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 200643


What did you expect from Bethesda? They literally uploaded a version with absolutely NO DRM, just an .exe with the game!


----------



## ciaomao (Mar 24, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 200289


haha, just like at my office.


----------



## Chary (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Mar 24, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 200714



Slayed me


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## BORTZ (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## BORTZ (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 25, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 200714


Somebody should do The Shining's "here's Johnny" meme with Villager sticking a bug through the door and Blathers as the frightened woman.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Mar 25, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Somebody should do The Shining's "here's Johnny" meme with Villager sticking a bug through the door and Blathers as the frightened woman.


 Im on it


----------



## Sono (Mar 25, 2020)

I hope everyone can imagine this meme format:

> the test on paper: dab
> the test how students want it: dab
> the test how it really should be: olive flounder
> the actual test: that one little creature which bites you during the house exit animation and you die


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Snomannen_kalle (Mar 25, 2020)

ciaomao said:


> View attachment 200681
> haha, just like at my office.


Two can play that game


----------



## ThoD (Mar 25, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 200755


That is a REALLY bad mechanic AC games have honestly in general, troll griefers can force you to start from new game if they ruin your place too much... a much better mechanic would be something like what Fantasy Life on the 3DS did where sleeping reset those things and also multiplayer was actually a separate "world" of sorts meaning it wouldn't permanently affect a player's world.


----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2020)

Veho said:


>


The worst thing about is is that it's actually real, PETA posted this.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> The worst thing about is is that it's actually real, PETA posted this.


What really? why would they do this it is just a game


----------



## MajinCubyan (Mar 25, 2020)

Despite this awful awful hangover, I got around to getting off the couch lol @Xzi


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 25, 2020)

ThoD said:


> That is a REALLY bad mechanic AC games have honestly in general, troll griefers can force you to start from new game if they ruin your place too much... a much better mechanic would be something like what Fantasy Life on the 3DS did where sleeping reset those things and also multiplayer was actually a separate "world" of sorts meaning it wouldn't permanently affect a player's world.


they did sort of remedy that with only best friends being able to use an axe and shovel. ain't nothing protecting those nook miles islands mention in that picture though XD


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 200962


That is incredibly spot on lol


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## LanHikariDS (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 26, 2020)

MajinCubyan said:


> Despite this awful awful hangover, I got around to getting off the couch lol @Xzi


Love it, saved it.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## tabzer (Mar 26, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 200757



Sonic's arms make a pretzel.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 26, 2020)

...I actually bought the $300 controllers instead lol.


----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Mar 26, 2020)

Was bored again. Shocker, I know. So I whipped this guy up.


----------



## bahamut920 (Mar 26, 2020)

Stealphie said:


>



Video didn't end with the Sonic stage-end music, 0/10.



Xzi said:


> View attachment 200979
> 
> ...I actually bought the $300 controllers instead lol.


Well, yeah, Alyx is VR-only, right? Why would you buy a game you can't play?


----------



## Xzi (Mar 26, 2020)

bahamut920 said:


> Well, yeah, Alyx is VR-only, right? Why would you buy a game you can't play?


Yes, but there were plenty of options for VR headsets and controllers out there before the Valve Index came along.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 26, 2020)

I wonder what the Valve index does...


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## jahrs (Mar 27, 2020)

Is that Sega's new slogan for their DLC or P2W? Also if a hedgehog can run at the speed of sound a cayote should be able to easily catch the road runner, it's like the law of equivalence or something.


----------



## th3joker (Mar 27, 2020)

This is not even my final form. This is just 1001 we still have pspgo. And vita 1001


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 201177


Thanks I hate it
*shiver*


----------



## Chary (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Mar 28, 2020)

NOT YOU TOO, ANIMAL CROSSING!


----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 28, 2020)

2020's calendar of events using game titles:


----------



## Chary (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## JavaScribe (Mar 29, 2020)

Xzi said:


> December: Space Invaders


Hold up


----------



## Chary (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Mar 29, 2020)

"Player's Choice"


----------



## Chary (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 201538


why is it such a nightmare to find pics of this. the search results are stacked deep with rule 63 art just trying to find an actual scene...
but I couldn't think of any better response the superstar saga


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 30, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> why is it such a nightmare to find pics of this. the search results are stacked deep with rule 63 art just trying to find an actual scene...
> but I couldn't think of any better response the superstar saga


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 30, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 201544


gonna be honest, this is one of the few times where I like the new art more. still, cool


----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 201544


I know that's supposed to be a fan but it really looks like he's gobbling a hot dog.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Mar 30, 2020)

You could escape from (almost) everything during the Mario Kart 7 tournament yesterday. Banana peels, blue shells...
...EXCEPT THAT.


----------



## Chary (Mar 30, 2020)

When you get a tarantula island...


----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## bjaxx87 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 31, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 201715


Tom lookin' *T H I C C*.


----------



## Chary (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## BORTZ (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 31, 2020)

a valid message


----------



## Chary (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Apr 1, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 201905


You'd think a teacher would go with Skillshare.


----------



## face235 (Apr 1, 2020)

Finally! Verum Rex is here!


----------



## Ericzander (Apr 1, 2020)

Scarlet after winning the Pokemon Showdown tournament that he was simultaneously running.


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 1, 2020)

try to tell me that bunny dude isn't a creep


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## samcambolt270 (Apr 2, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> try to tell me that bunny dude isn't a creep
> View attachment 202054


You know, I thought he looked familiar


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 2, 2020)

good fucking god, this dam black bass ate over 300 of my bate, this is beyond true. also, sorry for the flood of memes from me tonight


----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> good fucking god, this dam black bass ate over 300 of my bate, this is beyond true.


So what you're saying is you're not a master bater.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## JavaScribe (Apr 2, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 201536


Excuse me, but what are you doing with a terabyte of data on a consumer broadband connection?

...actually, I suppose that could be two or three months of Humble Monthly Choice with particularly large games.
For me, that would take under 8 hours (about half of that if I'm downloading from Origin- EA got _something_ right), but on 10 Mbps, that would take _nine days._


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 2, 2020)

JavaScribe said:


> Excuse me, but what are you doing with a terabyte of data on a consumer broadband connection?
> 
> ...actually, I suppose that could be two or three months of Humble Monthly Choice with particularly large games.
> For me, that would take under 8 hours (about half of that if I'm downloading from Origin- EA got _something_ right), but on 10 Mbps, that would take _nine days._


if it's such a non issue why do they even have the dam cap in the 1st place


----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Apr 2, 2020)

Happy bunny day


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Apr 2, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


>


Yet another reason to question and be skeptical of the majority of the vile asshats who run most of the WHO. Intelligent, yes,but they have their own agenda, such as pushing unnecessary drugs for $$$, among other things! Same for their longtime promotion of male circumcision as being a ""good thing"" that lowers STD contraction, ignoring the foreskin's purpose and trivializing it as "just a piece of skin".


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 3, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> how do you cram so much 2010 memes in a post?
> 
> also
> View attachment 199510


well damn i was right wasn't i?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Apr 3, 2020)

MajinCubyan said:


>


Here it's more like 4 stars, police even went in the water at the beach and literally dragged out a winter swimmer woman just to arrest her and fine her...


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 4, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 202319


This game still looks to dam good for a switch game <3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 4, 2020)

Kill Bunny


----------



## Darth Meteos (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## ghjfdtg (Apr 4, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Kill Bunny
> 
> View attachment 202357


PETA wants to know your location.


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 4, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Kill Bunny
> 
> View attachment 202357


Was this the time Jesus was tempted by Satan in the wilderness?


----------



## Darth Meteos (Apr 4, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Kill Bunny
> 
> View attachment 202357


_"I'm here to take back my holiday, you fucking rabbit"_


----------



## Veho (Apr 4, 2020)

COVID Stranding.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## JavaScribe (Apr 5, 2020)

Veho said:


> COVID Stranding.


That's a lot of nuts!


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## 64bitmodels (Apr 6, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 202321


it baffles me how TF2 still has a shred of relevancy in 2020


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 6, 2020)

uh oh


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 6, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> it baffles me how TF2 still has a shred of relevancy in 2020


Welp, talking of relevancy, fuck it, may as well post this
...though I do expect it to flop


----------



## ThoD (Apr 6, 2020)

What's with this thread having devolved to having low-quality MS Paint-level "memes" or just cringey AC shit?:/

Anyways...


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 6, 2020)

ThoD said:


> What's with this thread having devolved to having low-quality MS Paint-level "memes" or just cringey AC shit?:/


It's called being around with what's trendy at the moment. "Meme" doesn't just imply 2009 tier posts.


----------



## ThoD (Apr 6, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> It's called being around with what's trendy at the moment. "Meme" doesn't just imply 2009 tier posts.


I don't mind if it's something that's "trendy" or whatever, but it should have at least SOME effort in it and be at least a little bit funny...


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 6, 2020)

Veho said:


>


I thought we already did that one


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 6, 2020)

this is real btw


----------



## RichardTheKing (Apr 7, 2020)

ThoD said:


> What's with this thread having devolved to having low-quality MS Paint-level "memes" or just cringey AC shit?:/
> 
> Anyways...
> View attachment 202684


That middle one...of course it's the wife saying that to her husband, because if it was the other way around it'd suggest domestic abuse (because only husbands can be domestic abusers, it seems) and promote female subservience (which isn't politically correct anymore).
Disgusting, Game Freak, disgusting. Dominatrices are abhorrent.

The other two, though, are actually quite funny.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 7, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 202739


my laptop feels your pain


----------



## Chary (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Apr 7, 2020)

RichardTheKing said:


> That middle one...of course it's the wife saying that to her husband, because if it was the other way around it'd suggest domestic abuse (because only husbands can be domestic abusers, it seems) and promote female subservience (which isn't politically correct anymore).
> Disgusting, Game Freak, disgusting. Dominatrices are abhorrent.
> 
> The other two, though, are actually quite funny.


Dude, you don't seem to know what BDSM is... look it up


----------



## Nerdtendo (Apr 7, 2020)

I regret teaching myself PhotoShop


----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2020)

Beloved symbol of Easter VS some hairy hobo from Galilee:


----------



## Chary (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## BORTZ (Apr 7, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 202938


I saw that on the main page and thought, is that Command and Conquer???


----------



## Axido (Apr 7, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> I saw that on the main page and thought, is that Command and Conquer???



Someone sent me this version today and it fits perfectly into C&C Red Alert 2:


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 7, 2020)

Axido said:


> Someone sent me this version today and it fits perfectly into C&C Red Alert 2:


See, you coulda fooled me lol


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 7, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 202979


yay, I came in 3rd
but wait, there's only 3 contestants...hold on a sec


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Apr 7, 2020)

i made this shit


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Apr 8, 2020)

3 of my posts are in the front page lol


----------



## James_ (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Apr 8, 2020)

James_ said:


>


i hope that the DS5 is better than the DS4 because fuck, the DS4 is the worst controller of the generation, The WiiU/ Xbox One/ Switch (if you count it as the same generation) have way better controllers. The DS4 is just unconfortable and removed Select just for the sake of it.
R.I.P Select from PS controller
1994 - 2013


----------



## Sono (Apr 8, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> i hope that the DS5 is better than the DS4 because fuck, the DS4 is the worst controller of the generation, The WiiU/ Xbox One/ Switch (if you count it as the same generation) have way better controllers. The DS4 is just unconfortable and removed Select just for the sake of it.
> R.I.P Select from PS controller
> 1994 - 2020



[opinion warning!]

Have they changed anything since the DS2?
Sure, it has no touchpad, and it only has an 8bit analog resolution, but I see nothing improved in newer generation of controllers apart from the joysticks having a new cover on them, and the different R2/L2 mechanism (feels like an actual trigger, not just an analog push button).

And for those who don't know, the DS2 had analog triggers (in fact, only START, SELECT, R3, L3, and Analog toggle buttons are digital, the rest are all analog!), so that's nothing new in the DS3 apart from the new (imho better) R2/L2 mechanism.

Please correct me if I'm wrong.

This new design looks like they copied a bootleg TV game controller, and just changed the colors around


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 8, 2020)

Sono said:


> [opinion warning!]
> 
> Have they changed anything since the DS2?
> Sure, it has no touchpad, and it only has an 8bit analog resolution, but I see nothing improved in newer generation of controllers apart from the joysticks having a new cover on them, and the different R2/L2 mechanism (feels like an actual trigger, not just an analog push button).
> ...


have they changed anything since the ds1 lol
but i just fucking hate the PS4 sticks and the d-pad feels weird
i don't hate the DualShock's 1,2 and 3 d-pad, but the DS4's d-pad just feels off.


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 8, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> i hope that the DS5 is better than the DS4 because fuck, the DS4 is the worst controller of the generation, The WiiU/ Xbox One/ Switch (if you count it as the same generation) have way better controllers. The DS4 is just unconfortable and removed Select just for the sake of it.
> R.I.P Select from PS controller
> 1994 - 2020


half the devs out there just ended up using clicking in the touch bar thing as a select button.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 8, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> half the devs out there just ended up using clicking in the touch bar thing as a select button.


really? i haven't really played PS4 in years (sold mine some years ago) and i don't remember any game using it as a select button. Good, i guess but i'd still prefer the Select button.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 8, 2020)

JACKPOT!


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 8, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> really? i haven't really played PS4 in years (sold mine some years ago) and i don't remember any game using it as a select button. Good, i guess but i'd still prefer the Select button.


it's pretty much the way it's felt for me at least. it certainly is obvious when you play games that where ported over to ps4 from a system that had a select button or an equivlent (like the minus button on the wii and later nintendo systems) where the select button functionality just gets bound to hitting the touch pad. and a lot of games that usually have you hit select in general to open up a map always seem to bind it to that too.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Apr 9, 2020)

Temp's reaction to the PS5 controller


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 9, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Temp's reaction to the PS5 controller
> 
> View attachment 203293


I would have laughed even more if the new design actually had propperly offeset control sticks too


----------



## Chary (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 10, 2020)

Cannot be unseen.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 10, 2020)

Kill it before it lays eggs!


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 10, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Cannot be unseen.
> 
> View attachment 203636


shorten the tank there and I can sort of see what people mean when they see a bra in the controller now...


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 10, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Kill it before it lays eggs!
> 
> View attachment 203643


its cousin


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 10, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Cannot be unseen.
> 
> View attachment 203636


That doesn't make sense, it should be a PS4 controller instead.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 10, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> That doesn't make sense, it should be a PS4 controller instead.


Probably because white is associated to xbox originally.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 10, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 203765


just a joke or is it a spoiler for P3?


----------



## Veho (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 10, 2020)

Veho said:


>


I can't believe they forgot Celine Dion


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 10, 2020)

hi

i made thi
s


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 10, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> hi
> 
> i made thi
> s
> View attachment 203779


May be too abstract because I don't get it.


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 10, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> May be too abstract because I don't get it.


When April came around, tarantula hunting was made more difficult and time-consuming in ACNH due to giant water bugs


----------



## JavaScribe (Apr 10, 2020)

Veho said:


>


What types are those?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 10, 2020)

It all makes sense now!


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 11, 2020)

JavaScribe said:


> What types are those?


Surgeon: Healing type
Neon: Electric type
Simoleon: Metal type
Patreon: Psychic type
Pantheon: Normal (but always found shiny)
Pigeon: Air type (flying? idk pokemon that well lol)
Nickelodeon: Psychic/healing type
Napoleon: Short type
Radeon: Electric/metal type


----------



## JavaScribe (Apr 11, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Napoleon: Short type


Ah yes, short type. Gotta watch out for that tall-type disadvantage.


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 11, 2020)

JavaScribe said:


> Ah yes, short type. Gotta watch out for that tall-type disadvantage.


hmm, but what would short type be strong against


----------



## Chary (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 11, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 203804


0/10
- not enough deruke


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 11, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> hmm, but what would short type be strong against


Air type


----------



## ThoD (Apr 11, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> It all makes sense now!
> 
> View attachment 203786


I take offense with that, MadCatz stuff from back in the day looked awesome, this is just the stillborn mutated child of the PS4 and XBox1 controllers and looks hideous...

Anyways, back to memes:


----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## JavaScribe (Apr 11, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Air type


For some reason this was my first thought, but then I was like "that doesn't make sense." But I also thought "that doesn't make sense" about half of the existing type matchups, so...


----------



## Xzi (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Apr 12, 2020)

James_ said:


>


I've seriously never been bothered by the squid in MK, like seriously, not even half the screen gets covered up and you can still see where you are going and if there are any stuff like bananas down, so I don't get the point of it when compared to outright broken stuff like bullet bill, blue shell or lightning:/


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 12, 2020)

Tornps


----------



## Chary (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 13, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Tornps
> 
> View attachment 204138


0.0
codes, please, I would love to have that


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 13, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> 0.0
> codes, please, I would love to have that


Sadly I do not have any codes, that was a photo I found on Twitter.


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 13, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> 0.0
> codes, please, I would love to have that





VinsCool said:


> Sadly I do not have any codes, that was a photo I found on Twitter.



Go crazy


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 13, 2020)

guys i found rover in new horizons look


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 13, 2020)

Everything makes sense now.
That was orchestrated by the Nook family. The eggs were scattered on purpose. This is why the bunny looked suspiciously more like a mascot.


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Apr 13, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 204169


It's from South America (apparently), so, it's car trip time i guess.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Apr 13, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 204172


Every day we stray further from god's light.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 13, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Every day we stray further from god's light.


Every. Single. Day.


----------



## ThoD (Apr 13, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 204169


Inb4 Nintendo sends their ninjas irl to "take out" the place


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Apr 13, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Every day we stray further from god's light.



...did someone say "stray"?


----------



## ThoD (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 13, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Every day we stray further from god's light.


stray...more like zoom the fuck away at light speed


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 13, 2020)

A man has fallen into the river in animal city! Start the new Resseti copter!


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 13, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> A man has fallen into the river in animal city! Start the new Resseti copter!
> View attachment 204230


dead meme


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 13, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> dead meme


not dead enough to stop it from making front page ;p


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2020)

Original Content here. Edit: Dammit typo


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2020)

yes the mii contest channel/check mii out channel is beautiful.
there were like 40 of them


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2020)

guys watch out for cosby on mario kart wii.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## RedBlueGreen (Apr 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 204005


Took me way too long to get this. My first two guesses were "Spam Neutral Tail" and "Spam Neutral Down" because the tail is pointing downward. Then I realized her name is Ariel. I'm used to hearing people call the the neutral one "Nair" so it completely went over my head.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 15, 2020)

i've got the entirety of the hotel mario cutscenes in gif form, without their background
ooh boy these are the tools to make YTP's


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 15, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 204477
> i've got the entirety of the hotel mario cutscenes in gif form, without their background
> ooh boy these are the tools to make YTP's


no one gif should have all this power


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 15, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 15, 2020)

(this isn't supposed to be accurate to the actual gbatemp story but who the fuck cares)


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 15, 2020)

Just for your info videos aren't supported for the meme box.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 15, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Just for your info videos aren't supported for the meme box.


ikr
they aren't shown in the front page but they're shown here
to me that's fine


----------



## Xzi (Apr 15, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 204384


We truly do live in a society...of about ten anthropomorphic animals on an island.

Speaking of which, my blank NFC tags need to hurry up and arrive already so I can replace Pietro.


----------



## JavaScribe (Apr 15, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 204384


There's a joke that I'm missing


----------



## Cosmic_Link (Apr 15, 2020)

Saw this the other day. Can’t remember where though. XD


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## StrayGuitarist (Apr 16, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 204830



No. Please, no. Why?


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 16, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 204830


Why the hell does this site not have an " I fucking hate it" button yet.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 16, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 204831


Please stop ;O;
We can't handle anymore ;-;


----------



## T-hug (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## jahrs (Apr 16, 2020)

Ah gamers the next step in human evolution is already in progress. Thanks to technology we can finally tell nature and reality to gtfo and live our lives fully attached to our console/pc and deskchairs/beds/couches of choice.


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 16, 2020)

obligatory N I C E for the next turn of a page 69


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2020)

Look guys riiconnect24 now supports the japanese channels!111!!1111111!!!!!1!1! (totally real and not fake


----------



## Chary (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 16, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 204832


Why in the Kentucky Fried Fraggle Rock FRICC would you put that here and not on dA?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jt_1258 said:


> Why the hell does this site not have an " I fucking hate it" button yet.


Ooh, Imma write that idea down and use it for my own site if I make one


----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2020)

jahrs said:


> Ah gamers the next step in human evolution is already in progress. Thanks to technology we can finally tell nature and reality to gtfo and live our lives fully attached to our console/pc and deskchairs/beds/couches of choice.


Reminds me of that movie Surrogates.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 204930


Totally


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 17, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 204930


No, at the age you kids lost that, I lost virginity with my math teacher.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Apr 17, 2020)

Also installs a run-at-boot anti-cheat sys file.  I'm staying far away from that shitstorm.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 17, 2020)

I would if I could. my compy is potate and im not sure if the switch port is out yet


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 17, 2020)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> I would if I could. my compy is potate and im not sure if the switch port is out yet


https://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/a-hat-in-time-switch/


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 17, 2020)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> I would if I could. my compy is potate and im not sure if the switch port is out yet


the game is fantastic but the port is mediocre. It's still 100% playable but it looks worse and runs at 30FPS.
also get the dlc (particularly Nyakuza Metro (aka DLC 2))


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 17, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> the game is fantastic but the port is mediocre. It's still 100% playable but it looks worse and runs at 30FPS.
> also get the dlc (particularly Nyakuza Metro (aka DLC 2))


it's on a weaker system and has to pull back the graphics and frame rate...*gasp* what kind of criminal act is this


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 17, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> it's on a weaker system and has to pull back the graphics and frame rate...*gasp* what kind of criminal act is this


the framerate isn't that bad
i mean, sure, framedrops happen more than they should but it runs FINE.
and i also have to thank the switch version for letting me play A Hat in Time in the first place


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 17, 2020)

Maybe someone remember this "Wallpaper Motive".....


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 18, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 205095


douse that riddly kong with holy gasoline and burn it with fire...just...I hate it


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 18, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2020)

kirby sees what's inside the chest in fnaf 4 (made by me)


god I can't wait to get a graphics tablet.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 18, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


haha the second one is stolen from a few pages earlier. Try harder


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 18, 2020)

bruh do i look like i care about the fps

aslong as its at 480p or better and is playable idc


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 19, 2020)

4 of my posts are in the front page lol


----------



## morvoran (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 19, 2020)

morvoran said:


> View attachment 205299


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 19, 2020)

ofc the meme box would slow to a crawl as soon as that's posted. hardcore tihi


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## jahrs (Apr 20, 2020)

I feel like there was a missed opportunity to rename the game to something punny(not misspelled) to something like racman 2 or nookman 2.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 20, 2020)

Happy (month-long) 4/20!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Apr 22, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> kirby sees what's inside the chest in fnaf 4 (made by me)View attachment 205161
> god I can't wait to get a graphics tablet.


----------



## morvoran (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Sono (Apr 22, 2020)

morvoran said:


> View attachment 205759



I am on this photo and I don't like it.


----------



## morvoran (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 22, 2020)

You know it has to be done, Mr. Nook.


----------



## NoNAND (Apr 22, 2020)

View attachment 205804


----------



## Veho (Apr 22, 2020)

(And a few Erythroxylum on the side.)


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 22, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> You know it has to be done, Mr. Nook.
> 
> View attachment 205789


I feel like I am wayyyy out of the loop. What is with everyone specifically putting raymond in dresses...am I missing something?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 22, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> I feel like I am wayyyy out of the loop. What is with everyone specifically putting raymond in dresses...am I missing something?


Because it's hot, I suppose


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 22, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 205337






Stealphie said:


>


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 22, 2020)

found this shit on wish


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2020)

*Forza Motorsport special edition controller*


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2020)

Psyyyyyyyyduck!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2020)

probably the pope's favorite game

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



 
ONLY ON GAMECUBE

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Stealphie said:


> found this shit on wish
> View attachment 205880


I'd buy it


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## DoggaDude (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Apr 26, 2020)

What my mom thinks of me when i successfully burn a DVD:


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Apr 26, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 206433


And do you ever consider the long-term negative impact your wanton perversion of the natural air currents is having on the climate and the environment? You'd be doing less damage if you drove a coal-powered SUV that's being pulled by two larger SUVs. 


(Heh, "Spirit tracks" comes to mind.)


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 26, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 206431


holy shit, how did I not think of that sooner


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 26, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 206435


shoulders aren't big enough


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## morvoran (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 27, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 206512


Ah yes, Samus's left arm cannon


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2020)

One for the haters!


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Apr 27, 2020)

mom come pick me up this ad is taking over my phone


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## bahamut920 (Apr 27, 2020)

morvoran said:


> View attachment 206483


It's the pet equivalent of giving your younger brother/cousin an unplugged controller.


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 27, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> mom come pick me up this ad is taking over my phone


charge your phone right now


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Apr 28, 2020)

what have i done


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## IC_ (Apr 28, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 206620


Objection!


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 206622


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 28, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> Objection!






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 206623


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 28, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 206622


hi


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 28, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> hi


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 28, 2020)

And people try to say the villagers where only dead ass savages in the original game


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Apr 28, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> View attachment 206632


Pokemon Suicide & Noose

























the curse is broken YEEEEEEEESSSSSSS


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 28, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 206626


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 28, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 206635


yeah it was an intentional reference to Star Wars


----------



## Axido (Apr 28, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 206565
> One for the haters!



Since there can only be one, I proudly assume that position before someone else does.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 28, 2020)

5 EDGEWORTH'S ON THE HOME PAGE BOOOIIIIS


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## toguro_max (Apr 28, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 206626


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 28, 2020)

Hey guys, I'll appreciate you all cut the Ace Attorney screenshots. Make a new thread for it otherwise.
Thank you


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 28, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 206676


legit thought he was tossing a burger in the first panel


----------



## Sono (Apr 28, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> legit thought he was tossing a burger in the first panel



Yeah, me never having played any of the games, it took me a good while to realize that he has thrown the morph ball form instead of being two irrelevant images with a deep unknown meaning.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 28, 2020)

Sono said:


> Yeah, me never having played any of the games, it took me a good while to realize that he has thrown the morph ball form instead of being two irrelevant images with a deep unknown meaning.


nah, seeing the second panel I relised what it was but they show so little


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> nah, seeing the second panel I relised what it was but they show so little


I got it on my first try!


----------



## James_ (Apr 28, 2020)

I feel like @Dodain47 just has a bunch of memes from pre-2016.

And they're still funny.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2020)

James_ said:


> I feel like @Dodain47 just has a bunch of memes from pre-2016.
> 
> And they're still funny.




 
Better?


----------



## James_ (Apr 28, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 206701
> Better?


Better.

*SNICKERS. GET SOME NUTS.*


----------



## James_ (Apr 28, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 206702


This picture should be in a museum.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2020)

James_ said:


> This picture should be in a museum.


Wonder if it makes the front page.


----------



## James_ (Apr 28, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> Wonder if it makes the front page.


It probably will tbh.

Anyway, back to regularly scheduled memery.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Apr 28, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 206703


is this supposed to be funny


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 28, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> is this supposed to be funny


welcome to facebook memes


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2020)

Can you spot the difference?


----------



## James_ (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 28, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 206705
> Can you spot the difference?


Hmmm... the first one is from handheld mode right?
The resolution gives it out.


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 28, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 206435





Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 206512





Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 206676





Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 206705
> Can you spot the difference?


i feel like you play metroid


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> i feel like you play metroid


Yeah, I´m a big Metroid fan.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Apr 29, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 206714


2012, the image


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> 2012, the image


Your point being?


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 29, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> Your point being?


2012 memes


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## jahrs (Apr 29, 2020)

Huh so all this time mario could've just chucked a pokeball at that shiny blastoise nicknamed bowser and peach would be all his


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 29, 2020)

jahrs said:


> Huh so all this time mario could've just chucked a pokeball at that shiny blastoise nicknamed bowser and peach would be all his


*proceeds to throw pokeball in a shredder*


----------



## jahrs (Apr 29, 2020)

What kind of of ball cause if it's the standard pokeball it better be an industrial shredder cause other wise you just get a bunch of sparks, and enough broken pieces of shredder to satisfy even the TMNT


----------



## morvoran (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 29, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 204160
> guys i found rover in new horizons look


Hold up, Rover was actually in the latest update video for animal crossing...said video being way after you posted that...I'd say you called it


----------



## T-hug (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)

Roy Story


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 29, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> Hold up, Rover was actually in the latest update video for animal crossing...said video being way after you posted that...I'd say you called it


I can time-travel, you see.


James_ said:


>


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2020)

morvoran said:


> View attachment 206750


wow this is a personal attack and I'm very slightly offended.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)

Hunter X Mario


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 29, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 206792



*i am in this and i dont like it*


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 29, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> Hold up, Rover was actually in the latest update video for animal crossing...said video being way after you posted that...I'd say you called it


also what video? can u send me a link?


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 30, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> also what video? can u send me a link?


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 30, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


>



oh, nice job embed. not even going to the spot I said...it's during the visit to the may day isle


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Apr 30, 2020)

Not really mine but this is just too good


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 30, 2020)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> Not really mine but this is just too goodView attachment 206852


This man is going to cause a cataclysmic implosion of the known universe due to the shear density of him. Holy shit.


----------



## Veho (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Apr 30, 2020)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> Not really mine but this is just too goodView attachment 206852


l fucking mao
also this i guess


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2020)

One could dream...


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 30, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> l fucking mao
> also this i guess
> View attachment 206938
> View attachment 206939


To be fair I am rather apposed to time travel myself but it's your own choice. I suppose for some people they actually need time travel to even be able to enjoy the game to the fullest due to time restrictions when it comes to when they can even get to playing.


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 30, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> oh, nice job embed. not even going to the spot I said...it's during the visit to the may day isle


gbatemp actualy d*umb with yt links, there is an embed bbcode but it just auto-embeds video links anyways??, like, what is actually the point?


----------



## IC_ (Apr 30, 2020)

Stealphie said:


>


Me but with hacking Bells


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Apr 30, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 207005


Infinite is fine. It looks bad, the DLC was really annoying, it had a lack of playable characters compared to 2 & 3, was rushed BUT atleast the gameplay is really solid.


----------



## MetoMeto (Apr 30, 2020)

OMG animal crossing memes! whats with AC memes for christs sake?!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Apr 30, 2020)

Veho said:


>


that sounds like an ace attorney plot tbh
(the professor being strangled in the library with a rope)


Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 207010


So Big Chungus for the PS4 was real all along? It only got delayed? Hell yeah!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> that sounds like an ace attorney plot tbh
> (the professor being strangled in the library with a rope)
> 
> So Big Chungus for the PS4 was real all along? It only got delayed? Hell yeah!


https://uncharted.fandom.com/wiki/Doughnut_Drake
His official name is Doughnut Drake. He´s unlockable in Uncharted 1-3.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 30, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> https://uncharted.fandom.com/wiki/Doughnut_Drake
> His official name is Doughnut Drake. He´s unlockable in Uncharted 1-3.


Time to get a PS3


----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2020)

Credits to @cyanidedansen on Twitter


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Maq47 (May 1, 2020)

I'm just gonna leave this here...


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Veho (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 207097


I have several questions


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I have several questions


And I hope to have the right answers.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## jt_1258 (May 1, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 207097


one of those questions being...why?


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> one of those questions being...why?




 
Makes sense to me.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2020)

whoopsie daisy


----------



## Stealphie (May 1, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> View attachment 207144
> whoopsie daisy


god i hate when that happens


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> View attachment 207144
> whoopsie daisy


Rob him!


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> Rob him!


nah he's gonna sell all of them at a higher price


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> nah he's gonna sell all of them at a higher price


I´m going to keep them!! ALL FOR MYSELF!! YOU GET NOTHING!!


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2020)

Ok so he told me that each saturn costs 10 bags of milk (he's canadian)


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> Ok so he told me that each saturn costs 10 bags of milk (he's canadian)


How much is this in cat´s?


----------



## jt_1258 (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> How much is this in cat´s?


3 female kittens and 2 male kittens


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (May 1, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 206696





Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 206706





Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 206800
> Hunter X Mario





Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 207186


I'm seeing another pattern


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> I'm seeing another pattern


You only see, what I want you to see!


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Mama Looigi (May 2, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 207218


I was just tryna do this side quest again
Somehow forgot it was the first day
And stood around for an extremely long time cuz I also forgot that the song of double time existed


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 2, 2020)

Don't be mean to tempbot.


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (May 2, 2020)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> Don't be mean to tempbot.View attachment 207228


no

--Posts automatically merged -- Please double post! --

also this i guess





-- Posts automatically merged -- Please triple post! --



bigfatToni said:


> nah he's gonna sell all of them at a higher price


Shit i won't be able to buy a Saturn and play Sonic R dammit


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> no
> 
> --Posts automatically merged -- Please double post! --
> 
> ...


Another Sonic Says.


----------



## Stealphie (May 2, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> Another Sonic Says.


"Hanging out with your friends now is no good"


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 2, 2020)

Im getting bored

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Im bored


----------



## Stealphie (May 2, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (May 2, 2020)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> Im getting bored
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 207239Im bored


Never seen a scott meme template before...guess there's a first for everything


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> no
> 
> --Posts automatically merged -- Please double post! --
> 
> ...


buy the pc version


----------



## morvoran (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Veho (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2020)

Lost ATARI2600 game from 1979, "The Penis Game"


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2020)

Veho said:


>


I F  O N L Y   W E   K N E W


----------



## Stealphie (May 2, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> View attachment 207263
> Lost ATARI2600 game from 1979, "The Penis Game"


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2020)

Stealphie said:


>


this made me spill my soul all over the floor


----------



## Stealphie (May 2, 2020)

*drinks 1kg of water*
How it feels:


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> *drinks 1kg of water*
> How it feels:


how it feels to chew 5gum


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 2, 2020)

F*ck


----------



## Stealphie (May 2, 2020)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> F*ckView attachment 207270


Quick (non permanent) fix: Shake them and/or smash them against the wall. It works


----------



## Wii_Shaker (May 2, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 206435


Why do I get the feeling that Samus loses this suit and it's powers 20 minutes into gameplay?


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (May 2, 2020)

"JEREMIAH IS A CANNIBAL"
Credit to @Schaffrilas on Twitter.


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> "JEREMIAH IS A CANNIBAL"
> Credit to @Schaffrilas on Twitter.


lovely jesus this game is cursed


----------



## IC_ (May 2, 2020)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> F*ckView attachment 207270


I thought smash players always use gamecube controllers


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 207282


let us NOT forget link as a conductor


----------



## MajinCubyan (May 2, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (May 2, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 207282


not gonna lie, that is the great subtle use of being a gif I have ever seen. not outright video...just a bit of extra animation for a small part to add some flair
why am I critiquing a gif........


----------



## James_ (May 2, 2020)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> Im getting bored
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 207239Im bored


This should become a new meme template.


----------



## IC_ (May 2, 2020)

James_ said:


> This should become a new meme template.


I'm still on 9.1


----------



## Stealphie (May 2, 2020)

James_ said:


> This should become a new meme template.


why is it bad?


----------



## James_ (May 2, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> why is it bad?


It released a day after 10.1.2 and fixed only a few things


----------



## Stealphie (May 2, 2020)

James_ said:


> It released a day after 10.1.2 and fixed only a few things


aaand?


----------



## James_ (May 2, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> aaand?


That's it


----------



## Stealphie (May 2, 2020)

James_ said:


> That's it


So, it's not bad, it just didn't add much.


----------



## James_ (May 2, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> So, it's not bad, it just didn't add much.


The update was pretty much useless to everyone who didn't have problems with the pxi module


----------



## Stealphie (May 2, 2020)

James_ said:


> The update was pretty much useless to everyone who didn't have problems with the pxi module


yeah i guess. Doesn't make the CFW itself bad tho.


----------



## James_ (May 2, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> yeah i guess. Doesn't make the CFW itself bad tho.


I mean, obviously. I'm pretty sure it's the only 3DS CFW still being supported if I remember correctly.

I wasn't talking about the CFW itself anyway.


----------



## Ryccardo (May 2, 2020)

By @Hiccup


----------



## Stealphie (May 2, 2020)

Ryccardo said:


> By @Hiccup
> View attachment 207297


oh no
oh fuck no


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2020)

James_ said:


> This should become a new meme template.


haven't been in the 3ds modding scene in a while what's wrong with v10.1.3


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> haven't been in the 3ds modding scene in a while what's wrong with v10.1.3


I don´t think there is anything wrong. v10.1.3 is a bug fix release.

Fixed a bug that would cause the pxi module to crash on shutdown/reboot/firmlaunch for some people
Other minor changes


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2020)

I also have an hd remasterd version of the penis game that was also scrapped beacuse it had the same quality as gta sa's remastered version on xbox 360 and ps3 (in other words, it was buggy as s***)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dodain47 said:


> I don´t think there is anything wrong. v10.1.3 is a bug fix release.
> 
> Fixed a bug that would cause the pxi module to crash on shutdown/reboot/firmlaunch for some people
> Other minor changes


oh


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Maq47 (May 3, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 207329


I'm pretty sure he has no game, either.


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2020)

MarcusCarter said:


> I'm pretty sure he has no game, either.


Yeah, the poor fella.


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Mama Looigi (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2020)




----------



## sarkwalvein (May 3, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 207362


Solid Chief, the bounty hunter.


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2020)




----------



## jahrs (May 3, 2020)

That post is a lie the cake and that were both lies. Super Mario Odyssey makes it very clear Peach wont put out even if you travel the world and or go to space. She will still say no and leave Mario to comfort Bowser who is crying. 

Nothing wrong with that but I think there's something wrong with abusing your pet turtles and the mentally handicapped plumber you haven't paid in 20 years.


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2020)

there it is, the penis game in hd


----------



## Veho (May 3, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 207362


I think Halo is a pretty cool guy, eh fights aliens and doesn't afraid of anything. 




jahrs said:


> the mentally handicapped plumber you haven't paid in 20 years.


If the princess can overlook all the gold coins he "picked up" along the way, and the casual destruction of public property, then he can waive an invoice or two.


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 207500


I have worked with an Italian Guy long time ago in the Gastronomy (NO,not in an Pizzeria...)
and when he was "excited" he always did this Hand Gesture and shouted " Fa fanculo..".....Not nice...


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 3, 2020)

Can this get worse


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I have worked with an Italian Guy long time ago in the Gastronomy (NO,not in an Pizzeria...)
> and when he was "excited" he always did this Hand Gesture and shouted " Fa fanculo..".....Not nice...


Haha, that is something I can relate to. 
Once had an mexican co-worker. It was P*** Madre all time!


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2020)




----------



## jahrs (May 3, 2020)

hey my girl marina is there been forever since i last saw her in anything. GG artist


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (May 3, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 207509


is there some sort of name for that kinda art? I swear I have seem something like that for other stuff to.


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> is there some sort of name for that kinda art? I swear I have seem something like that for other stuff to.


Dunno, I use google to find this stuff.


----------



## banjo2 (May 3, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> Dunno, I use google to find this stuff.


What's a typical Google search term for these?


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> What's a typical Google search term for these?


Zelda meme, Mario meme, Metroid meme etc...


----------



## jt_1258 (May 3, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> Zelda meme, Mario meme, Metroid meme etc...


so just by complete chance is what your saying...


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> so just by complete chance is what your saying...


As much chance as you get with the google algorithm.


----------



## Xzi (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (May 4, 2020)




----------



## jahrs (May 4, 2020)

I didnt get a choice with mines which pissed me off cause the case I bought came with a single built in fan that's also a light so I had to choose either sleep or no fan for my cpu..... choice was obvious.


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2020)




----------



## James_ (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Veho (May 4, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 207564


The N64 came out 23 years ago, "she" could not know what it is and still be too _old _for a lot of our members.


----------



## Axido (May 4, 2020)

Veho said:


> The N64 came out 23 years ago, "she" could not know what it is and still be too _old _for a lot of our members.



I'd even go as far and say _way_ too old.

If auntie/granny didn't know what it was back when you were a kid, why would she now?


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2020)

Axido said:


> I'd even go as far and say _way_ too old.
> 
> If auntie/granny didn't know what it was back when you were a kid, why would she now?


If she´s too old, then your too young!


----------



## Veho (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2020)




----------



## jahrs (May 4, 2020)

This just reminds me of a duel disk from the battle city season. It's time to ddddddd duel


----------



## bahamut920 (May 5, 2020)

Kinda makes me think of a current-gen Captain N.


----------



## Lodad (May 5, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> is there some sort of name for that kinda art? I swear I have seem something like that for other stuff to.



"Exploded view art" is what brings up a whole bunch of images like that. "N64 Exploded View Art" as the search terms brings that one up.


----------



## 8BitWonder (May 5, 2020)

In light of the recent news:


----------



## MajinCubyan (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Zense (May 5, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 207564


That analog stick looks wrong


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2020)

Zense said:


> That analog stick looks wrong


Looks like the Ultra 64 Analog stick.


----------



## Veho (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (May 5, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 207748


The Puyo art style is throwing me off.


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (May 5, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 207776


smart steering™ would've stopped this


----------



## smileyhead (May 5, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> smart steering™ would've stopped this


The Wii U version (where this comic would make sense) didn't have smart steering.


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Mythical (May 5, 2020)

James_ said:


>


Yeah, but they're still venomous, what kind of point even is that?


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (May 6, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 207811


Is this based on SMM1?


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> Is this based on SMM1?


Could be. Would have been a cool addition to mario maker.


----------



## banjo2 (May 6, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> Could be. Would have been a cool addition to mario maker.


It was


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (May 6, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 207808


That's dangerous!


----------



## jt_1258 (May 6, 2020)

@Dodain47 
you certainly have been posting a hell of a lot. literally the entire front page of memes is all your stuff, wow


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2020)

Probably the only thing I can "steal", whithout getting a warning from the staff!


----------



## frankGT (May 6, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 207807



Awesome cartoon, great artwork, visually so striking and dynamic! The opposite of the boring temper tantrums...


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (May 6, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 207890


That reminds me of this


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (May 6, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 207917


the ocd is kicking in hard. it just came out of it's shell so I get the lack of boots...but why is there a saddle there...why aren't either both there or both not there -.-


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (May 6, 2020)

this makes me uncomfortable



jt_1258 said:


> the ocd is kicking in hard. it just came out of it's shell so I get the lack of boots...but why is there a saddle there...why aren't either both there or both not there -.-


from the wiki


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 6, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> That reminds me of this


Was that real??


----------



## banjo2 (May 6, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Was that real??


Yeah, I recommend this documentary if you're interested.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 6, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> Yeah, I recommend this documentary if you're interested.


The actual poster was real too?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



banjo2 said:


> It was



Mega Boy looks cute there


----------



## banjo2 (May 6, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> The actual poster was real too?


I believe so


----------



## jt_1258 (May 7, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 207936 this makes me uncomfortable
> 
> from the wiki
> View attachment 207937


nope...nope
I decline to believe that is a shell...


----------



## Stealphie (May 7, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 207748


that peach looks like she came straight from Puyo Puyo


----------



## Veho (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 7, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> that peach looks like she came straight from Puyo Puyo


She looks really pretty


----------



## Stealphie (May 7, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (May 7, 2020)

Stealphie said:


>


Matt is a god amongst us puny humans.


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 7, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 208125



Chary would like to know your location


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2020)




----------



## slimbizzy (May 8, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 208197


Glad to see I wasn't the only one thinking this.


----------



## banjo2 (May 8, 2020)

does this guy have noodle hands or a very long fingernail?


----------



## Stealphie (May 8, 2020)




----------



## slimbizzy (May 8, 2020)

Stealphie said:


>


I'm going to go to sleep now. For ever.


----------



## banjo2 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2020)




----------



## slimbizzy (May 8, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 208289


 That's actually legendary.


----------



## Stealphie (May 9, 2020)

2020 summarized in months


----------



## banjo2 (May 9, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> 2020 summarized in months


@Xzi did it first


Xzi said:


> 2020's calendar of events using game titles:
> 
> View attachment 201378


----------



## Stealphie (May 9, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> @Xzi did it first


neither of us did. both of us got it on reddit i think lol.


----------



## Stealphie (May 9, 2020)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> Chary would like to know your location


YOU STILL USIN' MY SIGNATURE FORMAT


----------



## jahrs (May 9, 2020)

Huh wierd I guess the mods are asleep cause that's a hard double post. Guess I'll let volnut know that a DP failed to Trigger a mod....


----------



## Veho (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Vila_ (May 9, 2020)

Almost 200 pages full of memes!


----------



## Vila_ (May 9, 2020)




----------



## 64bitmodels (May 9, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 208278


That's how it works and personally i'd have it no other way...


----------



## Megadriver94 (May 9, 2020)

I regret NOTHING!


----------



## MetoMeto (May 9, 2020)

People fixing the Metroid Other M...


----------



## Stealphie (May 9, 2020)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 9, 2020)




----------



## 64bitmodels (May 9, 2020)

RedBlueGreen said:


> View attachment 208369


It would be more relevant if you remplaced COD with fortnite
every toxic cancerous kid jumped ship


----------



## JavaScribe (May 9, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> It would be more relevant if you remplaced COD with fortnite
> every toxic cancerous kid jumped ship


wait, fortnite is relevant?


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 10, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> It would be more relevant if you remplaced COD with fortnite
> every toxic cancerous kid jumped ship


There are still cancerous adults who act like children.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 10, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> YOU STILL USIN' MY SIGNATURE FORMAT



No I dont think I will


----------



## Stealphie (May 10, 2020)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> No I dont think I will


...
uhhh
I didn't say stop
Did you even read the reply?


----------



## RandomUser (May 10, 2020)

Vilagamer999 said:


> Almost 200 pages full of memes!
> View attachment 208332


Yes, however some of the memes on here are repeats.


----------



## jt_1258 (May 10, 2020)

RandomUser said:


> Yes, however some of the memes on here are repeats.


meh, then lop of 5 pages if you wanna be genourous with how many repeats there are


----------



## Stealphie (May 10, 2020)

Abusive parents after beating their mentally/physically abused child for the 58th time in this day alone:


----------



## T-hug (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Flame (May 10, 2020)

T-hug said:


> View attachment 208400



its now official. the meme box is my news outlet


----------



## Veho (May 10, 2020)




----------



## James_ (May 10, 2020)




----------



## HRudyPlayZ (May 10, 2020)

I'm sure GBATemp will end up by creating a new game now...


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 10, 2020)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> I'm sure GBATemp will end up by creating a new game now...


Does your PS Vita display any burn-in?


----------



## DoggaDude (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (May 10, 2020)

DoggaDude said:


> View attachment 208437


"Allow weather to acess your personal data?"


HRudyPlayZ said:


> I'm sure GBATemp will end up by creating a new game now...


Super Tempy RPG exists.


----------



## Veho (May 10, 2020)

This controller is a bit buggy:


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (May 10, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Does your PS Vita display any burn-in?


Nope... I've one of the latest revisions as i have an european model.


----------



## jt_1258 (May 10, 2020)

Veho said:


> This controller is a bit buggy:


screw throwing that in the trash, it's going to the incineration plant, hell no


----------



## Stealphie (May 10, 2020)

Well, excuuuuuseee me Princess


----------



## jt_1258 (May 10, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 208459
> Well, excuuuuuseee me Princess


wait, is that real?


----------



## Stealphie (May 10, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> wait, is that real?


Yes.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 11, 2020)




----------



## jahrs (May 11, 2020)

Stealphie you savage I almost sat here and watched the 20 mins of the video because I thought it was a short gag not a long ass vid that's 5 mins I'll never get back..... eh probably still better then the 60 hours I spent on deaths end Request.


----------



## Veho (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Megadriver94 (May 11, 2020)

Veho said:


>


System shock and Bioshock, eh?


----------



## morvoran (May 11, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (May 11, 2020)

(The source is Helltaker; a free puzzle game about demon girls on Steam that got released a couple of hours ago.)


----------



## Megadriver94 (May 12, 2020)

I wonder who would be behind his death... /s


----------



## jt_1258 (May 12, 2020)

*sips tea selling on 600 per turnip price*


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 208572
> (The source is Helltaker; a free puzzle game about demon girls on Steam that got released a couple of hours ago.)


This nice Lady looks like a Mix of @Lilith Valentine and @AmandaRose ....


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 12, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> *sips tea selling on 600 per turnip price*
> View attachment 208673


pretty


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 208803


Here's a better version of it


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Here's a better version of it
> View attachment 208804



I know why I do not like the Switch.

Thank you,my Lady.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Here's a better version of it
> View attachment 208804


Thanks. The version the other person posted didn't make sense.


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2020)




----------



## IC_ (May 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Here's a better version of it
> View attachment 208804


But can the switch have working controllers?


----------



## Megadriver94 (May 12, 2020)

I made this with deathgenerator.


----------



## Xzi (May 13, 2020)

T-hug said:


> View attachment 208400


Pistol Whip is a better John Wick game than the official John Wick game, don't @ me.


----------



## banjo2 (May 13, 2020)

friend: we have a pinball machine in our basement
me:


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (May 13, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 208832


Miles Edgeworth, updating the autopsy report, 2016 colorized:


----------



## Krispyboi (May 13, 2020)

Eggman asserting is dominance over this thread


----------



## T-hug (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 13, 2020)

T-hug said:


> View attachment 208844


He should not have been watching that.


----------



## Krispyboi (May 13, 2020)

I don't understand why there is a Subway Teriyaki chicken sandwich on my screen right now but I'm not complaining


----------



## Veho (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Veho (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2020)

Finally.....completed Super Mario 3D World....


----------



## Stealphie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (May 13, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 208894
> 
> 
> View attachment 208896​


@Extrasklep


----------



## IC_ (May 13, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 208894
> 
> 
> View attachment 208896​





Stealphie said:


> @Extrasklep


----------



## Xzi (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 13, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Rosalina is more beautiful than Peach.

I actually had a crush on Rosalina, way back when.


----------



## banjo2 (May 13, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 208877


is this a bit that i don't know of, or


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Megadriver94 (May 14, 2020)




----------



## AutumnWolf (May 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 208924


----------



## jt_1258 (May 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 208924


not gonna lie, I actually want that Joker controller


----------



## banjo2 (May 14, 2020)

Sinon said:


> View attachment 208948


No D-pad for Joker? How's he gonna look cool?


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2020)

Stealphie said:


>



this shall haunt my dreams


----------



## Xzi (May 14, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> not gonna lie, I actually want that Joker controller


Even though I've been maining Terry for a bit now, yeah it's pretty damn slick lol.


----------



## Veho (May 14, 2020)




----------



## IC_ (May 14, 2020)

Sinon said:


> View attachment 208948


Jigglypuff too


----------



## Stealphie (May 14, 2020)

Color Splash was good


----------



## Chary (May 14, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 209020


What even is that


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> What even is that


A bootleg game.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> A bootleg game.


Got any videos of it to share?


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Got any videos of it to share?


Not really no.


----------



## Stealphie (May 14, 2020)

@VinsCool do the double post thing just not apply to mods?
btw there are lots of these bootleg-ey PS2 games here in Brazil, like GTA Harry Poter, GTA DBZ, etc.


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> @VinsCool do the double post thing just not apply to mods?
> btw there are lots of these bootleg-ey PS2 games here in Brazil, like GTA Harry Poter, GTA DBZ, etc.


What do you mean with "double post"?


----------



## Stealphie (May 15, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> What do you mean with "double post"?


Your 2 posts above came out within 2 minutes of each other, that's a hard double post if i've ever seen one.


----------



## Super.Nova (May 15, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Got any videos of it to share?


Probably the skating game from MGS2 Substance.


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Your 2 posts above came out within 2 minutes of each other, that's a hard double post if i've ever seen one.


Double posting rules are a bit relaxed in the EoF (only a bit). And secondly, the rules of the Maymay box thread say "one maymay per post" so if you have two to share, I guess you can double post.

EDIT: Oh, I see the two posts you mean. Do you see there's another Temper's reply between them?


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 15, 2020)

Super.Nova said:


> Probably the skating game from MGS2 Substance.


That is what I thought, after searching the web about it.


----------



## Stealphie (May 15, 2020)

Veho said:


> Double posting rules are a bit relaxed in the EoF (only a bit). And secondly, the rules of the Maymay box thread say "one maymay per post" so if you have two to share, I guess you can double post.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, I see the two posts you mean. Do you see there's another Temper's reply between them?


I got confused because the other user’s post didn’t show up. Turns out, it was because i was ignoring him.


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2020)




----------



## _Mizuto_ (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 15, 2020)

Tweaker_Modding said:


>


Recently I was searching for that photo of Gaben sitting on a chair reaching down for a disc but I have not been able to find it.

Was it not actually a photo of Gaben? The usual caption is something along the lines of "This is why... Gabe made Steam".


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (May 15, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Recently I was searching for that photo of Gaben sitting on a chair reaching down for a disc but I have not been able to find it.
> 
> Was it not actually a photo of Gaben? The usual caption is something along the lines of "This is why... Gabe made Steam".


google “this is why gabe made steam meme” and you’ll find it in an instant


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 15, 2020)

Tweaker_Modding said:


> google “this is why gabe made steam meme” and you’ll find it in an instant





After I found it, I actually used a reverse image search to find a better version.
It does look like Gaben. Do you know if it really is him or not?


----------



## Harumyne (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 16, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 209239


That woman literally looks amazing.


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> That woman literally looks amazing.


I´m almost tempted to stop playing Megaman X. Almost.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 16, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> I´m almost tempted to stop playing Megaman X. Almost.


I'll take her. Now, right now.


----------



## Xzi (May 16, 2020)

I won't be able to get it to the front page, but this demands to be seen:

https://gfycat.com/difficultvastgermanwirehairedpointer
(Turn on sound)


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (May 16, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> After I found it, I actually used a reverse image search to find a better version.
> It does look like Gaben. Do you know if it really is him or not?


i have no idea


----------



## crea (May 16, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> That woman literally looks amazing.


That's not a woman, it's Mecha-Bee.


----------



## VinsCool (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (May 17, 2020)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (May 17, 2020)

I found Redd IRL and he's in cahoots with Saharah


----------



## Xzi (May 17, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 209337


I think Origami King will have partners actually.



Pause at 0:04 and you can see Mario is assigned to the B button, Toad is assigned to Y, and an unknown character (perhaps Bowser) is assigned to X.


----------



## Stealphie (May 17, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 209337


More like
"NOOOOOOO! YOU CAN'T LIKE A GAME ISN'T TTYD!!!"
"haha funny game makes makes me go haha"

also this i guess




He has no style.
He has no grace.
T H I S _ K O N G _ W I L L _ E X T E R M I N A T E _ Y O U R _ R A C E


----------



## Kamiyama (May 17, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I think Origami King will have partners actually.
> 
> 
> 
> Pause at 0:04 and you can see Mario is assigned to the B button, Toad is assigned to Y, and an unknown character (perhaps Bowser) is assigned to X.





My sarcasm detector is as broken as ever, but actually, in the video, X is for "hint", Y is "cheer" and B is "flee". I just want some N64/NGC style combat with exp, levels and mindless grind, but no luck with this one either, it seems.


----------



## Xzi (May 17, 2020)

Kamiyama said:


> My sarcasm detector is as broken as ever, but actually, in the video, X is for "hint", Y is "cheer" and B is "flee". I just want some N64/NGC style combat with exp, levels and mindless grind, but no luck with this one either, it seems.


Oh I was just going off the icons, had no idea how the text translates.


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2020)




----------



## xdarkmario (May 17, 2020)

what i imagine in my head lol


----------



## Xzi (May 18, 2020)

I'm starting to sense a pattern here...


----------



## Stealphie (May 18, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (May 18, 2020)

Stealphie said:


>


but where's the third one?


----------



## Stealphie (May 18, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> but where's the third one?


Ask the guy who made it, i sure didn't.


----------



## jt_1258 (May 18, 2020)

Stealphie said:


>


at least this game is going back to a more standard combat system. if I am understanding the only 5 seconds they showed us correctly...only having the gimmick of positioning the enemy doesn't seem to bad


----------



## jt_1258 (May 18, 2020)

I am also willing to vouch that super paper mario is a good game as a story oriented platformed SPINOFF of the series. as a mainline title it does not fit at all


----------



## DoggaDude (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (May 18, 2020)

DoggaDude said:


> View attachment 209535


how tf did the doggo get there


----------



## Chary (May 18, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (May 18, 2020)




----------



## jahrs (May 18, 2020)

And now I can never unsee that and as such whenever I play a gen one game with a friend I'll call haxs cause you shouldn't be able to use 2 pokemon at once


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> More like
> "NOOOOOOO! YOU CAN'T LIKE A GAME ISN'T TTYD!!!"
> "haha funny game makes makes me go haha"
> 
> ...


put your hands together if you wanna cry, as we take you through this monkey s*it HUH

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> I'm starting to sense a pattern here...
> 
> View attachment 209522


PS6: yk what fuck it it's as powerful as a pc ARE YA HAPPY NOW?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> View attachment 209544


And that's why hitmonchan is my least favorite pokemon


----------



## Stealphie (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2020)

Stealphie said:


>


when someone asks america why there's only one low quality video of the pentagon getting hit during 9/11


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 19, 2020)

AHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## VinsCool (May 19, 2020)

Raymand


----------



## Stealphie (May 19, 2020)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> View attachment 209630
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHH


still better than @xX_darknesss_Xx


----------



## Veho (May 19, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> when someone asks America why there's only one low quality video of the pentagon getting hit during 9/11


It was (and still is) illegal to take pictures or videos of the Pentagon for security reasons, so people didn't have cameras on them. And mobile phones looked like this. 





I know this thread is for picture mehmehs but this belongs here. Some guy remade the entire Sonic movie replacing the Sonic with... low poly Sonic. 
Here's the trailer with the treatment: 



The entire movie can be found on the internets


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2020)

Veho said:


> It was (and still is) illegal to take pictures or videos of the Pentagon for security reasons, so people didn't have cameras on them. And mobile phones looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1st off:what i wanted to say is that it's weird that they only had one video of the plane crashing when the pentagon's surveilled by hundreds of cameras
2nd: REAL 3D'S SONIC MODEL IN THE SONIC MOVIE HURRAY


----------



## Xzi (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 209654


peepee killers


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2020)

I know Kitty. I know...


----------



## Xzi (May 20, 2020)




----------



## DoggaDude (May 20, 2020)

DoggaDude said:


> View attachment 209535


----------



## nxwing (May 20, 2020)




----------



## James_ (May 20, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (May 20, 2020)

Veho said:


> This controller is a bit buggy:


DAMN IT! My whole body feels weird now after watching that thing!!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


>




Achievement unlocked!


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 20, 2020)

Why


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2020)

WANNA SEE A SHITTY GORILLAZ MEME?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 20, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (May 20, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 209726


It's for the eyebrows.


----------



## smileyhead (May 20, 2020)

Hmm, there seems to be an astonishing number of people who don't know how the meme box works and keep attaching multiple images to one post, or don't know how the site works and keep multi-posting and getting their posts merged.


----------



## banjo2 (May 20, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Hmm, there seems to be an astonishing number of people who don't know how the meme box works and keep attaching multiple images to one post, or don't know how the site works and keep multi-posting and getting their posts merged.


They could just be posting them for the sake of posting them, though


----------



## Stealphie (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 20, 2020)

why


----------



## Veho (May 20, 2020)

Credit to the artist: https://twitter.com/gomi_kuzu_tarou


----------



## Xzi (May 20, 2020)

Pikachu: these edibles ain't shit

An hour later:


Veho said:


> Credit to the artist: https://twitter.com/gomi_kuzu_tarou


----------



## Stealphie (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Megadriver94 (May 21, 2020)

Who's brain is the Metroid holding?


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2020)

Megadriver94 said:


> Who's brain is the Metroid holding?


Mother Brain.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 21, 2020)

Generic but too damn good


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (May 21, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (May 21, 2020)

bad edit but w/e


----------



## Stealphie (May 21, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> bad edit but w/e
> View attachment 209836


MKWii be like


----------



## Veho (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Mythical (May 21, 2020)

It's crazy to think I've been keeping up with such a large thread from the very start. I've seen every meme in here and it's almost at 200 pages


----------



## MetoMeto (May 21, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Hmm, there seems to be an astonishing number of people who don't know how the meme box works and keep attaching multiple images to one post, or don't know how the site works and keep multi-posting and getting their posts merged.


Shame on them! Some people really have no shame! You tell them thread police sir!


----------



## Stealphie (May 21, 2020)

huh
Nearly 200 pages of memes.
AND PEOPLE STILL USE 2010-2013 MEME FORMATS
STOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> huh
> Nearly 200 pages of memes.
> AND PEOPLE STILL USE 2010-2013 MEME FORMATS
> STOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


Sad to loose you at this point. But if you want to stop, then stop.


----------



## Stealphie (May 21, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> Sad to loose you at this point. But if you want to stop, then stop.


I didn't say i would stop. I just said to STOP USING 2010-2013 MEME FORMATS


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I didn't say i would stop. I just said to STOP USING 2010-2013 MEME FORMATS


Oh, okay! No promises though!


----------



## banjo2 (May 21, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I didn't say i would stop. I just said to STOP USING 2010-2013 MEME FORMATS


----------



## Stealphie (May 21, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 209931


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2020)

Stealphie said:


>


Isn´t that a 2013 meme!?


----------



## Stealphie (May 21, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> Isn´t that a 2013 meme!?


No.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 22, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


>


I like the first one, do not understand the second one.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 22, 2020)

@Stealphie


----------



## CanIScream (May 22, 2020)

Run my homebrew baby


----------



## Xzi (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2020)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (May 22, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> I like the first one, do not understand the second one.


I'm the other way around



Xzi said:


> View attachment 209969


You forgot Chuck Norris


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 22, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 210036


When I get such DSi.......unfortunately this will only survive........3 Seconds....


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (May 22, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> I feel like I am wayyyy out of the loop. What is with everyone specifically putting raymond in dresses...am I missing something?


oh you pure pure soul


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> huh
> Nearly 200 pages of memes.
> AND PEOPLE STILL USE 2010-2013 MEME FORMATS
> STOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


It's called retro-memeing.


----------



## smileyhead (May 22, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> huh
> Nearly 200 pages of memes.
> AND PEOPLE STILL USE 2010-2013 MEME FORMATS
> STOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 22, 2020)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> I'm the other way around



The character is from Assassin's Creed. Protruding looking elements on architecture are needed in those games to climb buildings. So he does not like the first pic that has flat bricks but likes the second one where there are some kind of protruding ones. 

Please explain the second image to me


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (May 22, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> The character is from Assassin's Creed. Protruding looking elements on architecture are needed in those games to climb buildings. So he does not like the first pic that has flat bricks but likes the second one where there are some kind of protruding ones.
> 
> Please explain the second image to me


I figured it was Assassin's Creed, never played those yeah. The second one is basically saying that Bethesda's games are buggy with the car looking like it's clipping through the floor in real life.


----------



## Stealphie (May 22, 2020)

smileyhead said:


>


----------



## banjo2 (May 22, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 210036


This image actually sparked a friendship for me that just might've changed the course of my life, so it's odd seeing it here


----------



## Risteing (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (May 22, 2020)

"hey guys an xbox live 1.0 replacement is in the wo-"


 
(i was gone for 40 minutes)


----------



## AsWeGoAlong14 (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 22, 2020)

AsWeGoAlong14 said:


>


Or if you have a good enough PC, buy a copy of the Wii U release and run it on CEMU.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (May 22, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Or if you have a good enough PC, buy a copy of the Wii U release and run it on CEMU.


Or if you have a Wii U, stream the PC gameplay from CEMU to your gamepad


----------



## banjo2 (May 22, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Or if you have a good enough PC, buy a copy of the Wii U release and run it on CEMU.





WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Or if you have a Wii U, stream the PC gameplay from CEMU to your gamepad


Or if you have a Wii U, play it on Wii U


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 22, 2020)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Or if you have a Wii U, stream the PC gameplay from CEMU to your gamepad


your internets button is broken.


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 22, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 210098


Half-Life 2: Episode Three walks in the room.


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2020)

free speech= free shitty memes


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 22, 2020)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (May 22, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> your internets button is broken.


Thanks, I'll see if I can fix it maybe...


----------



## banjo2 (May 22, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 22, 2020)

CMON I CAN'T BE THE ONLY ONE SEEING IT


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> CMON I CAN'T BE THE ONLY ONE SEEING IT


Metroid!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 22, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> Metroid!


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 22, 2020)

Something tells me that this is going to be the last on this page:


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (May 23, 2020)

Spoiler: Context if you don't get the joke



In the E version of Metroid Prime 3, Admiral Dane exclaims "No!" as opposed to "Damn!" in the U version


----------



## VinsCool (May 23, 2020)

"Look! It's us!"


----------



## Veho (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 23, 2020)

Veho said:


>



...and NHL,NBA,MBL,NFL......


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 23, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> "Look! It's us!"
> 
> View attachment 210188


RDR2 is too good for ode see rubbeesh.


----------



## CanIScream (May 23, 2020)

When you fail a shortcut


----------



## jahrs (May 24, 2020)

Why is that so entertaining.... it's the music ain't it yeah the music....


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 24, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> I'll take her. Now, right now.


Who needs sex when you have armored armadillo


----------



## VinsCool (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (May 25, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> "Look! It's us!"
> 
> View attachment 210188


is that from bedtime stories


----------



## LanHikariDS (May 25, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> is that from bedtime stories


Night At The Museum


----------



## Stealphie (May 25, 2020)

LanHikariDS said:


> Night At The Museum


oh ok


----------



## jt_1258 (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 25, 2020)

Another Scott

 meme!


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2020)

ladies and gentleman I give you... Tempy Swanson


----------



## James_ (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2020)

James_ said:


>


cancer


----------



## Hambrew (May 25, 2020)

another dead mem


----------



## Veho (May 26, 2020)




----------



## James_ (May 26, 2020)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Hambrew (May 26, 2020)




----------



## T-hug (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (May 26, 2020)

i got lucky


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 26, 2020)

T-hug said:


> View attachment 210704


The reason I didn't get COD MW. Not that I'm a very big FPS fan anyway, most of my fun in COD comes from pissing off other players.


----------



## Hambrew (May 26, 2020)

AYYYYYYYYYYY page 200!


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 27, 2020)

I need to chil


----------



## Hambrew (May 27, 2020)

i am an evil man


----------



## Xzi (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (May 27, 2020)

hey hey hey, they're waiting for you in the test chamber


----------



## VinsCool (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2020)

wtf nickelodeon


----------



## Stealphie (May 28, 2020)

200 pages of memes. Wow. We need to make an archive at this point.


----------



## banjo2 (May 28, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> 200 pages of memes. Wow. We need to make an archive at this point.


Done


----------



## Stealphie (May 28, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> Done


I don't think you understand. I meant archiving every single image separetely. Not just archiving the webpage.

-- MEME BELOW -- MEME BELOW --

nintendo are you fucking serious


----------



## banjo2 (May 28, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I don't think you understand. I meant archiving every single image separetely. Not just archiving the webpage.[/ATTACH]


It was worth a try


----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2020)




----------



## nashismo (May 28, 2020)

Veho said:


>



Even Kojima "in the past" knew the virus was FAKE, that's the real "detail" here.


----------



## Veho (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (May 28, 2020)

cool story


 
dangit deepsea


----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2020)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (May 28, 2020)

nashismo said:


> Even Kojima "in the past" knew the virus was FAKE, that's the real "detail" here.


oh no you're one of these guys


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2020)

everyone: covid is going to kill us all 
me:


----------



## Hambrew (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Mama Looigi (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> View attachment 211010


**visible disappointment**


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Tweaker_Modding (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (May 29, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (May 29, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 211023


what's the joke


----------



## banjo2 (May 29, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> what's the joke


default mii wii wheeler playing tryhard funky kong on flame runner


----------



## Stealphie (May 29, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> default mii wii wheeler playing tryhard funky kong on flame runner


oh ok


----------



## Hambrew (May 29, 2020)

totally not talking from experience


----------



## morvoran (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Darth Meteos (May 29, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I'm so sorry.
> 
> View attachment 210971


----------



## VinsCool (May 29, 2020)

Darth Meteos said:


> View attachment 211046


Be a moderator, lol


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (May 29, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> ladies and gentleman I give you... Tempy SwansonView attachment 210465





 
I was later sent to jail


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> View attachment 211098
> I was later sent to jail


thank you

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> View attachment 211098
> I was later sent to jail


gbatemp is now obligated to replace the normal logo with this one during april 1st


----------



## Hambrew (May 29, 2020)

this hurts to look at


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (May 29, 2020)

4chan be like


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 29, 2020)

This was me


----------



## banjo2 (May 29, 2020)

morvoran said:


> View attachment 211040


imagine watermarking a meme on part of an image that's exactly the same as an unwatermarked part


----------



## Veho (May 29, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (May 30, 2020)

dangit I'm out of picture memes!

Can we upload meme videos to YT and then use the YT capabilities of posting to share our meme videos that way?


----------



## jt_1258 (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (May 30, 2020)

"Since you played Disney Infinity 2.0: Gold Edition recently"
_*recommends red dead redemption 2*_


----------



## jt_1258 (May 30, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 211197
> "Since you played Disney Infinity 2.0: Gold Edition recently"
> _*recommends red dead redemption 2*_


Hay ya sunuv'a bitch, get the hell out of my boot.


----------



## Stealphie (May 30, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> Hay ya sunuv'a bitch, get the hell out of my boot.


Put these figures in the fucking base bitch


----------



## Xzi (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2020)




----------



## morvoran (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (May 30, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 211249


Funny enough, in Ultimate he's probably the least clone-y clone there is though.  I'd say even Terry is more similar to Captain Falcon than Ganondorf in a lot of ways.


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (May 30, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 211264


Holy fuck that belongs in The Louvre Museum.  It's both the perfect commentary on their balance in SSBU, and the relationship between the two brothers.


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2020)

There you have it folks!


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2020)

morvoran said:


> View attachment 211251


And this is why I have become OCD and save 5 times in a row and make 2 new files every time everywhere.


----------



## banjo2 (May 30, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 211264


inaccurate brawl representation, not enough denim


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 30, 2020)

This should the called the wii u box


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (May 31, 2020)

A review for the videogame "Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Justice for All", a *visual novel.*
Text based game has too much text, 5/10.


----------



## jt_1258 (May 31, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 211366
> A review for the videogame "Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Justice for All", a *visual novel.*
> Text based game has too much text, 5/10.


Time to whip out good ol' reliable


----------



## smileyhead (May 31, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> Time to whip out good ol' reliable
> View attachment 211385


Oh God, the contrast of the black and grey text on the red background is killing my eyes.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 31, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 211366
> A review for the videogame "Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Justice for All", a *visual novel.*
> Text based game has too much text, 5/10.


The primary aspect of Ace Attorney is the point and click exploration/detective work aspect and you could take out the visual novel aspect and it would still be Ace Attorney. So they have a point. The games might be better with less text. It would make them shorter but get rid of a lot of filler. I love Ace Attorney but it's something I can only enjoy in small doses because all the text gets tiring.


----------



## James_ (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Veho (May 31, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 211329


She forgot to turn off the "vintage" filter.


----------



## hippy dave (May 31, 2020)

Joel stands with the protestors today


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 31, 2020)

im drunk


----------



## smileyhead (May 31, 2020)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> im drunkView attachment 211437


Colour Splash was actually pretty fun overall, even if the battle system was meh.


----------



## Stealphie (May 31, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> The primary aspect of Ace Attorney is the point and click exploration/detective work aspect and you could take out the visual novel aspect and it would still be Ace Attorney. So they have a point. The games might be better with less text. It would make them shorter but get rid of a lot of filler. I love Ace Attorney but it's something I can only enjoy in small doses because all the text gets tiring.


I (respectfully) disagree.


smileyhead said:


> Colour Splash was actually pretty fun overall, even if the battle system was meh.


FINALLY
THANK YOU


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 31, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I (respectfully) disagree.
> 
> FINALLY
> THANK YOU


Well, Ace Attorney Investigations is a thing, which you could argue is not a visual novel, since it's focused on detective work and lacks the long drawn out courtroom parts. I actually like the courtroom parts, so I don't like those as much, but it is still Ace Attorney.


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (May 31, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 211466


kirby vore irl


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2020)




----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 31, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Well, Ace Attorney Investigations is a thing, which you could argue is not a visual novel, since it's focused on detective work and lacks the long drawn out courtroom parts. I actually like the courtroom parts, so I don't like those as much, but it is still Ace Attorney.


Yes, but that's Ace Attorney in the same way that Pokémon Mystery Dungeon is a Pokémon game. Or Sonic Chronicles is Sonic.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 31, 2020)




----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 31, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 211490


They should've hired some roof Koreans.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 1, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 211501


| ||
||| |_|


----------



## Xzi (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## duwen (Jun 1, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 211466


I need that in my life


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 211572


She likes it when he dresses up as a giant mustachioed chode walking on its balls...   Oh that's a Goomba. 
Whew.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)

I just realized 90% of these memes are about nintendo characters


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)

don't ask, it's european stuff.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 1, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> don't ask, it's european stuff.View attachment 211586


I'm European and I don't get it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> I'm European and I don't get it.


camera café is a french show created in 2001, it got 27 different adaptations across these countries:



 Republic of Ireland (2002–2003)


 Quebec (2002–2012)


 Greece (2002)


 Italy (2003–2017)(I grew up watching the italian version of the show which received 2 videogames)



 Poland (2004)


 Spain (2005–2009)


 Portugal (2006–)


 Philippines (2007–2009)[1]


 Indonesia (2008-)


 Chile (2008)


 Australia


 China (2008-2010)


 Flanders


 Luxembourg


 Switzerland/

 Belgium (2008-)


 Yugoslavia/Macedonia[2][3]


 Brazil[4][5][6]


 La Réunion, the show is both in Créole and French, depending on the origins of the characters.[7]


 Colombia (2008-)[8]


 Vietnam (2010-2011)


 Tunisia (2013) Camera Cafe Tunisie Officiel


 Turkey (2009-2010)


 Morocco (2010-) the show is both in Darija and French, depending on the characters.


 Algeria (2012-)


 Cambodia (2012)


 Romania (2015-)


 Jordan (2019)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> camera café is a french show created in 2001, it got 27 different adaptations across these countries:



16 of those aren't in Europe, only 11 are in Europe, so that still leaves... (*googles*) 39 European countries that have never heard of the show.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)

Veho said:


> 16 of those aren't in Europe, only 11 are in Europe, so that still leaves... (*googles*) 39 European countries that have never heard of the show.


Well I said european stuff because the show was created in europe.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 211604


makes sense


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> Well I said european stuff because the show was created in europe.


I mean yeah, broadly, but that's like saying Hákarl or Casu Marzu are "European stuff". It's _technically _correct.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Jun 2, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 211636


The Legend of Toad: *Bup* of the Wild


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 2, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I didn't say i would stop. I just said to STOP USING 2010-2013 MEME FORMATS


I have more problems with animal crossing posts though...cant stand those.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2020)

HOKUTO NO LUGI


----------



## JavaScribe (Jun 2, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 211184


"Uh... Meow?"


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 2, 2020)

you know Loser had to do it to 'em



Spoiler: bfb spoilers



why did jacknjellify open a tiktok account whyyyy; also now people are gonna ship loser and cake


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 3, 2020)

JavaScribe said:


> "Uh... Meow?"


"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Jun 3, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 211636


color splash be like


----------



## Xzi (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Jun 3, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 211763


Now I can see the points that the people at r/BanVideoGames make.


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 3, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 211763


*dont.
plug in.
the mountain dew.*


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (Jun 3, 2020)

i mean, it's the case with windows with the whole Subsystem for Linux thiing, but not mac


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> View attachment 211828


Go! Go! Metroid!!


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 3, 2020)

fighting game version


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (Jun 3, 2020)

rip woody


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 3, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 211365


OMG now hes done for. 
Samus looks mad....and she blows up planets when she is mad....


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 3, 2020)

who better to sell you the SN30 Pro than Billy Blaze?


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 4, 2020)

"Only on PlayStation"
s u r e


----------



## Sundree (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (Jun 4, 2020)

yep i had to post a meme video to my yt channel (it's unlisted) so i could show you this meme that got the attention of one of the people behind Colors! Live over on reddit


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 4, 2020)

Don't play Pokemon if you're a racist piece of shit 
Pokemon isn't my jam, but this is nice to see, from one of the biggest names in gaming. https://comicbook.com/gaming/news/pokemon-black-lives-matter-donation/


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 4, 2020)

]
excuse me what the fuck


----------



## Yorle73 (Jun 4, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 211493


I don't get it
Also who are the people on the left?


----------



## SkeletonSmith (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Jun 4, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> yep i had to post a meme video to my yt channel (it's unlisted) so i could show you this meme that got the attention of one of the people behind Colors! Live over on reddit



what is a Colors! Live?


----------



## banjo2 (Jun 4, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> what is a Colors! Live?


an art tool that started as a ds homebrew


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (Jun 4, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> what is a Colors! Live?


very good art tool that got announced for Nintendo Switch
it started as DS homebrew, came to ios and androd, and then became paid software on the 3DS and ditto for the Switch


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Jun 4, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 211942


"*I 
W I L L
C O N S U M E
Y O U"*


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Brayton1-7 (Jun 4, 2020)

If you are lucky, the intallation will begin.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## dragon12 (Jun 4, 2020)

The N64 inject we deserve.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## jahrs (Jun 5, 2020)

Beat that!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2020)

"What a feeling!"


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 211992


A challenger appears:


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2020)

Let´s go save Hyrule!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2020)

Happy Birthday Mewtwo!!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2020)

Cheers!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## RandomUser (Jun 6, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 212104


Is that one of Sabin's bitz command, I think called Suplex or Meteor Strike?
In any case, it is far more easier to just use Phoenix Down (Fenix Down for SNES version).


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 6, 2020)

Yorle73 said:


> I don't get it
> Also who are the people on the left?


The cookie in Mario's side is from Yoshi's Cookie for the NES.
IDK who are the people on the right tho


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 6, 2020)

TF2 team, ???? colorized


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (Jun 6, 2020)

a PSA from Fanny from BFB


----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## SkeletonSmith (Jun 7, 2020)

New mod for final xenobladder released with the fat guy


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2020)

oh.


----------



## banjo2 (Jun 7, 2020)

VinsCool said:
			
		

> let's not.


o okey buddy


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Jun 8, 2020)

@banjo2 what did you post on the now removed post of yours?
-- MEMES BELOW -- MEMES BELOW -- GET READY FOR MEMES BECAUSE THERE'S ONE TWO BELOW --




Nintendo are you fucking serious


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 8, 2020)

sonic sez


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (Jun 8, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> @banjo2 what did you post on the now removed post of yours?


SW prequels meme about a removed post in the news thread about SGDQ

I had no ill intentions when making it, it was half-intentionally poorly made too. I just couldn't stop laughing at the idea of it, but I get why it was removed.


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 8, 2020)

i am currently being depressed that nobody has any feelings toward my latest meme


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 8, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> i am currently being depressed that nobody has any feelings toward my latest meme


either no one gets it or no one thinks it's funny. I'm in both categories.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 8, 2020)

Where my Westworld bros at?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Jun 8, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Delete this. Now.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Delete this. Now.


Be careful, he has the authority to delete your post!


----------



## wonkeytonk (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Delete this. Now.


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 8, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> Be careful, he has the authority to delete your post!


No I


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Zuzu in action.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (Jun 9, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 212511


Metroid version for the two Metroid fans on this site


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jun 9, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 212657


"Ok get this... 1 stick for 360° movement"

"Ok, hear me out - 2 sticks for better control of the camera and 360° movement"

"Fuck it, we don't need sticks"

"Ok, maybe we DO need sticks" (nunchuck)

"So, yall remember the gamecube controller?"


----------



## Chary (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jun 9, 2020)

IS FOR GOOD BOYS AND GIRLS


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jun 10, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 212739



I saw that meme a few months ago in the meme box.
WAIT THATS ILLEGAL


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 10, 2020)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> I saw that meme a few months ago in the meme box.
> WAIT THATS ILLEGAL


Don’t worry about it.
A majority of the memes I’ve been seeing here recently were in the meme box when it was new. But the older memes aren’t viewable anymore so uh... shhh, they never really existed


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 10, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 212758


I must play this game lmao


----------



## LanHikariDS (Jun 10, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> I must play this game lmao


You already are...


----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 212807


"Do you play Pokemon TCG?" 
"Well I have a little collection..."


----------



## leon315 (Jun 10, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 212758


YEP, 2020 mode is the true hardcore mode it only gives u one-life x playthrough, and if you died, it's GAME OVER!


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 11, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 212807


No...NO NO NO!!!! where did my shiny charizard go!!!!!!



Stealphie said:


>


it's leviosa not leviosaaaaaaa


----------



## Lightyose (Jun 11, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 212874



Thanks for the worst reminder in my life. Now I got to try and forget I've ever played MK8D with her again. I WAS so happy... But after this, I'll possibly never help a girl with learning how to play again. They might play you instead.


----------



## James_ (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## AceX (Jun 11, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED --------------------------- << Kind of annoying in this thread. If you like one meme, you have to like two even if you don't. Suppose I should just wait until someone else posts before I post again.


----------



## Chary (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## AceX (Jun 11, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 212461


Hecombin' aPurdah, It means no girlfriends for the rest of your days


----------



## Chary (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 212963


Dry? Not even a little Goop?


----------



## Chary (Jun 11, 2020)

i miss cheat codes


----------



## AceX (Jun 11, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 212971


I remember with GTA3, I called my friend because he had a cheat book and I wanted cheats for guns or something, He kept telling me the code to commit suicide. I had no clue what was going on (I must've been 11 since it was out in 2001). I tried it at least 6 times before I realised he was ribbing me.


----------



## sloppycrap (Jun 11, 2020)

Yeah, I figured that would happen.  Serves me right for starting up Ys VIII recently, eh?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Brayton1-7 (Jun 11, 2020)

byahoo


----------



## sloppycrap (Jun 11, 2020)

This isn't the same image you fine moderator, you!


 I apologize.  I thought I was posting what I just did, and since I can't see deleted posts there's no way for me to determine I didn't post the previous image.

To be clear, though, I thought it was funny to juxtapose a screenshot of a video game character saying "I can't breathe" with THE REAL WORLD THAT WE REALLY LIVE IN.

Maybe it wasn't funny?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2020)

"PS5 - The Hype is real!"


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 12, 2020)

Yay! My first meme for the memebox!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Jmohr1 (Jun 12, 2020)

Too obvious?


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 12, 2020)

Jmohr1 said:


> Too obvious?


Nope, just a repost


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 12, 2020)

Jmohr1 said:


> Too obvious?


So untrue


----------



## James_ (Jun 12, 2020)

Looks like it's time to make fun of the PlayStation 5


----------



## Xzi (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Jun 12, 2020)

*"WHAT ARE YOU?"




*


----------



## PabloMK7 (Jun 12, 2020)

Source: https://twitter.com/Perico71359215/status/1271193592925650944


----------



## Xzi (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jun 12, 2020)

I have never had an Xbox. I have had PlayStations.

Series X never looked like a fridge to me until people suggested it. I honestly believe that its design is very good, maybe even excellent. I am concerned that it does not have more ventelation though on some of its sides. So maybe only very good.

PS5 is totally ugly to me.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 12, 2020)

James_ said:


> Looks like it's time to make fun of the PlayStation 5


So the ps5 molests little bois, fan bois must have Stockholm syndrome with previous ones


----------



## leon315 (Jun 12, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 212869


_*Yoshi Lives Matter*_.


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 12, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Chary (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 12, 2020)

That poor PS5 is getting roasted to death in such a short period of time eh?

I don't remember seeing this many memes with anything else in a while.


----------



## Chary (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## IS1982 (Jun 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> That poor PS5 is getting roasted to death in such a short period of time eh?
> 
> I don't remember seeing this many memes with anything else in a while.


The X-box series X?


----------



## Chary (Jun 12, 2020)

Ps3 had sick memes too


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 213096
> 
> Ps3 had sick memes too


That one wasn't a meme. 






PS3 grill4real.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Jun 12, 2020)

That's Shuhei Yoshida replying


----------



## James_ (Jun 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> That poor PS5 is getting roasted to death in such a short period of time eh?
> 
> I don't remember seeing this many memes with anything else in a while.


I mean, it looks like so many things, of course it's gonna get roasted.

So now we have the grill (PS3), the eraser (PS4), the VCR (XBOX One), the toaster, the refrigerator and the wifi router. What next.

Anyway back to regularly scheduled memery episode 2 for 5 seconds






Meme Box is on maximum overdrive, 8 memes in 1 hour, jesus christ


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 12, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 213048


The holy trinity of home appliances.


----------



## James_ (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2020)

The first panel looks more like driving in last place, really. First place looks more like this.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2020)

Veho said:


> The first panel looks more like driving in last place, really. First place looks more like this.


Haha, rage quit the controller!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 13, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 213139


I almost didn't notice that Mewtwo helped her out, but I guess none of the other characters noticed either except for Ivysaur and Sakurai.


----------



## James_ (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 13, 2020)

One more of these for good measure.


----------



## Chary (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2020)

*Every copy of Mario 64 is personalized*


----------



## Chary (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Sundree (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 13, 2020)

Memerz1 said:


> View attachment 213240


Holy fuck.  So glad I got my Switch on release day.  I remember Wii prices going crazy at one point too, but obviously COVID-19 wasn't around back then to take things even further over the edge.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2020)

oh shit oh fuck run


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Axido (Jun 13, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 213273



The "Peach" family.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 13, 2020)

The Caillou evolution line.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Jun 14, 2020)

Memerz1 said:


> View attachment 213240


I'm lucky that I got my hacked switch last year


Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 213266


Turnabout Sunshine
Defendant: Mario
Defence Attorney: Phoenix Wright
Prosecutor: Miles Edgeworth
Crime: Putting paint everywhere on the city
Witnesses: Princess Peach, Toadsworth, Toad 1, Toad 2, Toad 3, Pianta 1, Pianta 2, Pianta 3.
Actual Culpirit: Shadow Mario (aka Bowser Jr.)

-- MEME BELOW -- MEME BELOW -- GET READY FOR MEMES BECAUSE THERE'S ONE BELOW --


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 14, 2020)

*r/crtgaming atrocity*


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Flaire (Jun 14, 2020)

Oh dear


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jun 14, 2020)

I have PlayStation 1 slim (PS one), PlayStation 2 phat, PlaySation 3 slim (not super slim) and PlayStation 4 slim.

PlayStation 5 simply does not work for me. I have never had any Xbox. I want to buy a Xbox Series X just because of how attractive it looks. Honestly.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I am really fond of the design of every regular variant (phat/slim/super slim) of every PlayStation that came before 5.  They all look really great, except for the original design of PlayStation 1.. I do not particularly like it but I do not at all dislike it either.

PlayStation 5 is rubbish.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

They shoulda put a Reset button on PS one though


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jun 14, 2020)

I find the Net Yaroze attractive. its the og ps1 but with a much better color coordination.


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 14, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 213416


The only correct way to measure height


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> The only correct way to measure height


Ditch the metric and imperial systems. Gamecube is the new universal unit.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jun 14, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Ditch the metric and imperial systems. Gamecube is the new universal unit.


And its not even actually a cube :/


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 14, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Ditch the metric and imperial systems. Gamecube is the new universal unit.


what about the gamesphere?


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jun 14, 2020)

Axido said:


> The "Peach" family.


I like your signature.



Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 213331


The girls look cute, but I don't get the humor. Please explain it


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> I like your signature.
> 
> 
> The girls look cute, but I don't get the humor. Please explain it


Basically that Mario is not the shining prince that rescues Princess Peach.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jun 14, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> View attachment 213255
> oh shit oh fuck run


What the actual crap is happening in that photo?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> View attachment 213097
> 
> That's Shuhei Yoshida replying


The funny thing is that she or he drew a slim ps3, which is wrong.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 212580


AdORABLE!


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 15, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 213427


I did way more hunting for this pic then it was worth


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 15, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> I did way more hunting for this pic then it was worth
> View attachment 213431


thank you.


----------



## Chary (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## RandomUser (Jun 15, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 213261


That is funny. Rosalina must have gotten her height from Peach side of her family... or would it be Mario if all of Peach family are nothing more then those fungus?

That is probably the day Rosalina learned the function of locking doors.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## CanIScream (Jun 15, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 210976


I'm questioning your sanity right mow


----------



## Brayton1-7 (Jun 15, 2020)

https://xkcd.com/2317/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jun 15, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> what about the gamesphere?



Is that a Connor the waffle reference?


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 15, 2020)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> Is that a Connor the waffle reference?


Uncultured swine.
I REFERENCED THIS


----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 15, 2020)

Huh? pic.twitter.com/tyCw0Ey9zE— Mari 🐉🦋 (@Scarcelyss) June 13, 2020


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2020)

are you f*cking kidding me? Comic sans? Damn you Freedom Fighters


----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Mythical (Jun 16, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> are you f*cking kidding me? Comic sans? Damn you Freedom FightersView attachment 213496


someone needs to learn how to activate their pirated windows 0-0 xD


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jun 16, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Uncultured swine.
> I REFERENCED THIS



Says the person that referenced Plainrock124


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 16, 2020)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> Says the person that referenced Plainrock124


What's your point?
You thought the reference came from Waffle boi, you were wrong.
That's it.


Veho said:


>


No, why, delete this.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jun 16, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> What's your point?
> You thought the reference came from Waffle boi, you were wrong.
> That's it.
> 
> No, why, delete this.



Ehhhh idk


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 210821


did no FPS player ever


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 16, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 213391


He should've just updated his evidence like Edgeworth does his autopsy reports.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 211759


why do people hate Fallout?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2020)

Mythical said:


> someone needs to learn how to activate their pirated windows 0-0 xD


imma pirate windows 10 just like i pirated office 97


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 16, 2020)

wave ur arms

--new mem--

me upon seeing that Smealum finally included a binary in the ASDS github repository so technically i have to take down my download link for it



and then realizing that my download link for it is for AS3D, not ASDS, and that still has yet to be put in smealums github so i didn't remove it


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 16, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> imma pirate windows 10 just like i pirated office 97


You're taking the food right out of Bill Gates' mouth!


----------



## Mythical (Jun 16, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> imma pirate windows 10 just like i pirated office 97


that watermark though :/ 
your call haha


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 16, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> https://twitter.com/Scarcelyss/status/1271631651127377920


excuse me, how the hell does that just get missed...what is that text even doing in the files...


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 16, 2020)

RyuShinobi500 said:


> why do people hate Fallout?


Well they only hate 76 an online multiplayer doesn’t work with their game engine and I don’t know if they fixed this but friend requests can lag you game to shit if you have a lot


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 16, 2020)

SPIDERMAN NOOOOO


----------



## James_ (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 16, 2020)

If there is a hell, it probably involves playing infinite matches against Japanese Hero mains.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 16, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> SPIDERMAN NOOOOO


Turnabout Web Slinger.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 16, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 213557


TBH, I'm happy that P4G is on PC now so that more people can experience it, but I also agree that JRPGs are best played on portables and that P5 on Switch would be amazing. Personally, I don't like JRPGs _that_ much, but if the story is interesting, I will play one through, and P5 is something I would love to, and a portable system would be perfect for that since I could pick it up any time I'm bored.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 16, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> TBH, I'm happy that P4G is on PC now so that more people can experience it, but I also agree that JRPGs are best played on portables and that P5 on Switch would be amazing. Personally, I don't like JRPGs _that_ much, but if the story is interesting, I will play one through, and P5 is something I would love to, and a portable system would be perfect for that since I could pick it up any time I'm bored.


Yeah, just a light-hearted jab at the way some people are reacting lol.  I would love it if P5 came to PC, and both P4G/P5 came to Switch.  Especially if they also then made saves cross-compatible, but that's definitely expecting too much from Atlus.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 16, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Yeah, just a light-hearted jab at the way some people are reacting lol.  I would love it if P5 came to PC, and both P4G/P5 came to Switch.  Especially if they also then made saves cross-compatible, but that's definitely expecting too much from Atlus.


On the plus side. P4G is exploding on pc so it at least shows them that there is strong demand for the game on non sony systems.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## IS1982 (Jun 16, 2020)

I've run out of PS5 memes for now.


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 16, 2020)

the have not's deadly sun lazer


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2020)

Oh I see


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 17, 2020)

don't push IPFS to it's limits


----------



## Xzi (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (Jun 17, 2020)

Office from CS:S


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 17, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> what about the gamesphere?


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 17, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> View attachment 213686


IT'S SPHERICAL


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2020)

The Real Story how King K.Rool got into Smash.


----------



## James_ (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2020)

It´s happening folks!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (Jun 17, 2020)

me every single time i look at the prices for a game boy micro


----------



## Pippin666 (Jun 17, 2020)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> View attachment 209783 why


Having 2 male parents should have been the whole meme about.

Pip'


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 17, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 213695
> It´s happening folks!


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 17, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


>



What is next? Paper mario kart?


----------



## face235 (Jun 17, 2020)

Don't ask for pineapple, you monster!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> What is next? Paper mario kart?


Paper Pilotwings*™*


----------



## face235 (Jun 17, 2020)

I don't think I posted the picture correctly.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 17, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> View attachment 213686


Didn't Towlie steal it?


----------



## James_ (Jun 17, 2020)

One more for good measure


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 17, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Didn't Towlie steal it?


Actually that was that weird agency that were trying to get towlie


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 18, 2020)

How did this rumor spread worldwide with no internet back then?





*THE REAL QUESTION IS: WAS i THE ONLY ONE WITH NO INTERNET BACK THEN *


----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> *THE REAL QUESTION IS: WAS i THE ONLY ONE WITH NO INTERNET BACK THEN *


Yes. 


Also, before the internet, people used to talk to each other in real life and spread urban myths via word of mouth. 
Like how everyone "knew" Marylin Manson had a couple of ribs removed so he could... um. Do something. Not suitable for a PG13 forum. How do you think that story got around? 

But unrelated to that, you were the only one with no internet.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (Jun 18, 2020)

who needs vision when you have a bajillion anime games
i was going to post this on r/vita but they have a rule against memes, and it's the only subreddit I know of to prohibit memes.


----------



## banjo2 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> View attachment 213932
> who needs vision when you have a bajillion anime games
> i was going to post this on r/vita but they have a rule against memes, and it's the only subreddit I know of to prohibit memes.


Iirc the Metroid subreddit prohibits memes unless they're posted on Wednesday


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 18, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> Iirc the Metroid subreddit prohibits memes unless they're posted on Wednesday


nonono, r/vita does not want memes _*EVER.*_ The closest thing to an  explanation?


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 19, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 213908


What is that a reference to?


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 19, 2020)

Veho said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Also, before the internet, people used to talk to each other in real life and spread urban myths via word of mouth.
> ...


Lol that’s a rumor doe and is gbatemp really pg13


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2020)

Waluigi´s Mansion


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2020)

NO WAIT HOMER STOP DON'T KILL MR BURNS


----------



## James_ (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2020)

James_ said:


>


this will be
be comedy in 1992


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2020)

Someone please make this into a meme somehow. I can't make memes.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 19, 2020)

HylianBran said:


> Someone please make this into a meme somehow. I can't make memes.


Er, what's the joke?


----------



## Veho (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2020)

For those that already finished the last of us 2.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Jun 19, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 214067


3? Bruh ARMS didn't do THAT well...


----------



## James_ (Jun 19, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 214067


I feel like people in Japan are more excited than people over here.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Er, what's the joke?


The date is wrong. I think that's fairly self-explanatory.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 19, 2020)

HylianBran said:


> The date is wrong. I think that's fairly self-explanatory.


Ah, I see. Google's crawler parsed the article wrong and returned the release date for Persona Q instead. Personally, I don't find this funny, but eh.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 19, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 214090


I always knew this guy was super gay.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 20, 2020)

DO YOU REMEMBER THIS PICTURE?


----------



## James_ (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2020)

From the Mario Artist Paint Studio beta.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (Jun 20, 2020)

bom


----------



## Xzi (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (Jun 20, 2020)

Ok, Pixelbook Go. I'll go talk to Golf Ball about-


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 20, 2020)

I think it's worth mentioning that this thread is for memes related to video games and stuff not some cartoon that clearly only one of us watch.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## wonkeytonk (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## T-hug (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 21, 2020)

James_ said:


>


I would sit him in my lap and pat him.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 21, 2020)

*r/CRTgaming*


----------



## Xzi (Jun 21, 2020)

Star Wars fans preparing for Squadrons in VR:


----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 21, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 214294


Sadly this is a "Reflection" of todays Society.....


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)

The reason why Waluigi is not in Smash.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## slimbizzy (Jun 21, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 214314
> The reason why Waluigi is not in Smash.



i just wanna say, that i think it would be awesome to go on the "smash express" with all my favorite mario friends...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Father's Day.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## wonkeytonk (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 22, 2020)

wonkeytonk said:


>


That mans on gbatemp lmao


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 22, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 214416


Why can I hear this meme?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 214356


I figured he just forgets to open his mouth before firing the hyperbeam.


----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 22, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 214364


Slightly hidden joke in that one: Smash Burger.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jun 22, 2020)

say sike right now


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 22, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> say sike right now
> View attachment 214480


when mii costumes and amiibo steel the show from a full on fighter reveal...mf nintendo better not understock that joker amiibo though


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Jun 22, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 214501



that was ass blasting tastic.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2020)

Don´t...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 22, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 211992


its hot.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 214540


for being dressed like that or what?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> its hot.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Breaking pots.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 23, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> Breaking pots.


it was a joke. but i still think he got kicked out for dressing like that lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 23, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 214557


hmm...makes you think given that nintendo didn't just do it once


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 23, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 214542


no...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## nashismo (Jun 23, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 214598



Brings back OLD memories, knowing I had more "action" when I was a teen in the nineties then today... such is life.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 23, 2020)

guess what bowser's fruit he likes now.


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 23, 2020)

yep i hated it because there were too many anime games, and the announcements flooded my reddit feed.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 23, 2020)

Subtle Demise said:


> View attachment 214661


Lmfaooooo


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 24, 2020)

retroarch n64 emulation stinks


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 24, 2020)

WOW I GOT A ULTRA ULTRA WIDE SCREEn


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

mario bends reality


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2020)

Who again said Nintendo systems are just for Kids?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## supermariofan123 (Jun 24, 2020)

Subtle Demise said:


> View attachment 214661


sorry to tell you but your friend is retarded


----------



## leon315 (Jun 24, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 214418


I don't get it, WHAT is that last code for?


----------



## supermariofan123 (Jun 24, 2020)

its a cheat code I think


----------



## Mythical (Jun 24, 2020)

supermariofan123 said:


> sorry to tell you but your friend is retarded


nice word choice bro, so complex and perfect for the situation


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2020)

Samus locked out again!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 214869
> Samus locked out again!


Having the morph ball, the dog door is incredibly convenient.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (Jun 24, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 214869
> Samus locked out again!


I assume she forgot her keys wherever she went, because there's apparently no way to lock from the inside


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jun 25, 2020)

I didn't make this one, I tend to refrain posting unless it's an original meme, but I wanted to share this eldritch horror.


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 25, 2020)

why tho, Galaga, Crusin' USA, and Mortal Kombat 2?


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jun 25, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> View attachment 214902
> why tho, Galaga, Crusin' USA, and Mortal Kombat 2?



You've uploaded so many memes from this show, and now I'm curious what it is.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## TheSpearGuy (Jun 25, 2020)

I actually liked Color Splash


----------



## LanHikariDS (Jun 25, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> You've uploaded so many memes from this show, and now I'm curious what it is.


Huh, it's had the opposite effect on me.


----------



## Vila_ (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 25, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 214388


OH! DAISY!


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 25, 2020)

JuanMena said:


>


And nothing of value was lost that day.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 25, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> And nothing of value was lost that day.


Thanks for quoting. My 20 minute waiting ended


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jun 25, 2020)

LanHikariDS said:


> Huh, it's had the opposite effect on me.


It’s frustrating to me, too, but I just can’t for the life of me figure out where it’s from. Maybe my boyfriend knows? It seems so obscure, he usually recognizes weird, obscure stuff like that..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jun 25, 2020)

JuanMena said:


>


This is nostalgic, but I don’t get what makes it a meme.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (Jun 25, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> You've uploaded so many memes from this show, and now I'm curious what it is.


battle for dream island


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## IC_ (Jun 25, 2020)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 214932


Bad code, class Person and variable interest are not declared anywhere (interest was probably meant to be a member of class Person)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## supermariofan123 (Jun 25, 2020)

ugh its a bot

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

that posts characters from kids games in comics with adult themes the worst bot of them all

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

burn it with fire


----------



## Apex (Jun 25, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> And nothing of value was lost that day.


This is exactly what I was going to type.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## supermariofan123 (Jun 25, 2020)

mr l isn't luigi if you actually knew paper mario you'd know that he's clearly a clone of luigi

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

they cloned luigi because they'd know that to defeat mario they'd someone whose close to him in terms of power someone whose just as powerful as him

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and since luigi is a wimp it was easy to catch him


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Jun 25, 2020)

and Derp!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 26, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 214982


I don't know how to respond


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## supermariofan123 (Jun 26, 2020)

unbelievable someone deleted my message


----------



## Veho (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## supermariofan123 (Jun 26, 2020)

nooooooooooooooo luigi!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 27, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 215107


Some idiot: how many memes do you have?
Dodain47: yes


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 215107


THAT looks really strange....


----------



## Xzi (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 215182


He always keeps his priorities in order!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jun 28, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 215214


I want this now


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (Jun 28, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 215221


If you're a 2010s kid, you know to lick Switch cartridges clean. It works every time.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Sundree (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## slimbizzy (Jun 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 215277


is that a real ad? if so, that is fockin awesommmeeeee


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 28, 2020)

The inner thoughts of the doom slayer.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Sundree (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Bimmel (Jun 28, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> This is nostalgic, but I don’t get what makes it a meme.


Give it up. It has become the Shit Box.


----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2020)

A fossilized gamepad in the wild:


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jun 28, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 215284


I saw this before


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## wonkeytonk (Jun 28, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



supermariofan123 said:


> unbelievable someone deleted my message


Yeah that happens a lot on this forum... fascists


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Jun 28, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 215284


I'm pretty sure that's a repost
-- Meme below -- Because the text above wasn't a meme lul --




:eyes:
(i'm not actually saying that nintendo copied AA, but you never know :eyes: )


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 28, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I'm pretty sure that's a repost
> -- Meme below -- Because the text above wasn't a meme lul --
> View attachment 215331
> :eyes:
> (i'm not actually saying that nintendo copied AA, but you never know :eyes


I just realised this is a bowl of noodles...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## morvoran (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Jun 28, 2020)

morvoran said:


> View attachment 215335


True.


----------



## morvoran (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 29, 2020)

It can't be that bad.


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 29, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> It can't be that bad.


R-right?
*r-right?*
_also i'll take this as an opportunity to say that, Chihiro, did not in fact, deserve it. Saying it here since your profile is private._


----------



## wonkeytonk (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 29, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> R-right?
> *r-right?*
> _also i'll take this as an opportunity to say that, Chihiro, did not in fact, deserve it. Saying it here since your profile is private._





Spoiler



well...that is kind of a spoiler but at the same time I'm kinda expecting 90% of the student cast to die anyway...fingers crossed she doesn't die early on :/


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jun 29, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 215371


My cat in a nutshell


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 29, 2020)

I fucking hate that 80% of the meme box is @Dodain47 posting comics.


----------



## Veho (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 29, 2020)

wonkeytonk said:


>



When a game console/OS doesn't have GZDoom in it...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 215214



OK this is epic


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## DoggaDude (Jun 30, 2020)

also why the fuck is most of the "memes" on here aren't actual memes? Isn't that against the rules to post non-meme things here?


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 30, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 215410


am I...missing something? are those 2 of any significance?


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 30, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 215422



It's funny that flying cars is a common element in a lot of these futuristic predictions...


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 30, 2020)

oops i over revived the chat


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 30, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 215439


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Jun 30, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 215439


where's the downvote when you need one?


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## TheJeweler (Jun 30, 2020)

Went to Gamestop today, came home disappointed


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 30, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 215436


With that body a single drop will be enough.


----------



## James_ (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 30, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 215232


FALCON BRILLIANT!


----------



## Mythical (Jun 30, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I fucking hate that 80% of the meme box is @Dodain47 posting comics.


I like the memes they post


----------



## morvoran (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Jul 1, 2020)

Fuck, they're on to us.


----------



## James_ (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jul 1, 2020)

James_ said:


>


funfact i thought the pot was a baseball bat


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 215559


Take that spoony bard!


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Jul 1, 2020)

Definitely gonna be me after finishing P4G.


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 1, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Definitely gonna be me after finishing P4G.
> 
> View attachment 215680



that happens to most games i play.


----------



## Asia81 (Jul 2, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Definitely gonna be me after finishing P4G.
> 
> View attachment 215680


Same with me after NieR Automata


----------



## Brayton1-7 (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jul 2, 2020)

nice theres more variety of memes now


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Jul 3, 2020)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> View attachment 215836


Honestly (IMO) the most fun to play and most unique Fire Emblem character in the game, the only issue with Byleth isn't an issue with Byleth at all: there were already too many FE fighters.  Good thing they followed Byleth up with an ARMS character to redirect all that hate.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 3, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Honestly (IMO) the most fun to play and most unique Fire Emblem character in the game, the only issue with Byleth isn't an issue with Byleth at all: there were already too many FE fighters.  Good thing they followed Byleth up with an ARMS character to redirect all that hate.


ha ha, funny noodly arm girl go punch punch


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 4, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 215953


fuck...I can't believe you've done this


----------



## KplyAsteroid (Jul 4, 2020)

One Discord MeMe made by me


----------



## GentlemanPotato (Jul 4, 2020)

Got a PS5 early


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 4, 2020)

I guess this is a reference for Latinos Only


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 4, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 215868


It should be legal worldwide.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



James_ said:


>


Not funny- full stop.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DJPlace said:


> View attachment 215559


Who's the sobbing person?


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## bahamut920 (Jul 5, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Who's the sobbing person?


Edward, the Bard from FF4. Naturally they leave the most musically-inclined FF character out of the FF rhythm game


----------



## DoggaDude (Jul 6, 2020)

(this review was for gmod, btw)


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 6, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 216225


Electro Buzz...use cpr on Lapris


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jul 6, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 215953


how did i not se that


----------



## Vila_ (Jul 6, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> Bad code, class Person and variable interest are not declared anywhere (interest was probably meant to be a member of class Person)


This is not my screenshot but I’m pretty sure it’s supposed to be pseudo code


----------



## jahrs (Jul 6, 2020)

If anyone was doing the math for Gary's mod meme it would be about 4 1/2 years


----------



## Xzi (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Jul 6, 2020)

@James_


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Jul 6, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> View attachment 216340


I wish.
... I wish.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jul 6, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I wish.
> ... I wish.


I do too


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jul 7, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 216473


ItS BiG BrAiN TiMe


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 8, 2020)

Here's something I found:


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jul 8, 2020)

How did it even happend!?


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> View attachment 216509
> How did it even happend!?


How did what happen, I don't get it


----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jul 8, 2020)

Veho said:


> How did what happen, I don't get it


Most of boxarts are in Black and white for some reason.
How did you miss that?


----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Most of boxarts are in Black and white for some reason.
> How did you miss that?


I just assumed they were empty display boxes with photocopied labels. Some stores have that to prevent theft. You bring the fake box to the counter and get the real game when you pay.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jul 8, 2020)

Veho said:


> I just assumed they were empty display boxes with photocopied labels. Some stores have that to prevent theft. You bring the fake box to the counter and get the real game when you pay.


I know that but why some are in color and some not?


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## jahrs (Jul 8, 2020)

Sorry but that Pokemon Snap meme is wrong Nidoking cant actually breed with Nidoqueen. Pokemon is wierd and requires either a ditto or a Nidorina for breeding to be possible.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 8, 2020)

jahrs said:


> Sorry but that Pokemon Snap meme is wrong Nidoking cant actually breed with Nidoqueen. Pokemon is wierd and requires either a ditto or a Nidorina for breeding to be possible.


two pokemon...of the same species...can't mate with each other to reproduce...how the fuck is that population even still alive if they have to rely on a different species entirely to reproduce


----------



## GentlemanPotato (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## jahrs (Jul 9, 2020)

If that blows your mind a skitty a tiny cat can mate with wailord a blue whale and worse then that a gardevoir a magical fairy girl can mate with Muk a living pile of waste


----------



## Veho (Jul 9, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> two pokemon...of the same species...can't mate with each other to reproduce...how the fuck is that population even still alive if they have to rely on a different species entirely to reproduce


Some plants have to rely on pollinating insects to reproduce, otherwise they would die out. 

But in all seriousness, a lot of Pokemon game mechanics make very little logical sense and it's best to not overthink them.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jul 9, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 216752


Dammit Captain you were supposed to help _cook_ it, not stuff it!








FALCOOOOON.... SLAP!


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2020)

https://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Thunder_Stone


----------



## Chary (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jul 10, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 216910


smash players when a fire emblem character gets announced.


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 11, 2020)

DoggaDude said:


> View attachment 216218
> 
> (this review was for gmod, btw)


That is *VILE*.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jul 11, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 216925


the reason why i go for xbox and nintendo


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 11, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 216925


The console for furries when all the time is snoot boop time.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jul 11, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 216940


brains have two sides
one for gaming
and one for working
your gaming brain haes you working
your work brain hates you gamin

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also ronaldinho soccer (hahahahaha)


----------



## morvoran (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 11, 2020)

We live in a society.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 11, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 217056


A lot of women in the game circle today are making the game circle uncomfortable even for perfectly reasonable, respectful men.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 11, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> We live in a society.



Nice cock


----------



## JavaScribe (Jul 12, 2020)

Veho said:


> Dammit Captain you were supposed to help _cook_ it, not stuff it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The post forgot at least two major factors:


Spoiler: Science about slapping chicken



1. The chicken will cool down over time. Slapping it fast enough to overcome this may or may not require much faster hand movement... so you'll need a lot of hands, and more slaps if they're not all at the same instant (which, seeing as the surface area of the chicken is not thousands of times the surface area of a hand, they _won't be_ at the same instant).
2. With a hand moving 3726 MPH, you might actually be able to generate a lot of heat from _aerodynamic heating_, a.k.a. the reason spacecraft need heat shields for safe reentry. That's about Mach 5, and spacecraft fall at about Mach 20, so it probably won't incinerate the food, but it could actually lower the speed you'd need to send an invincible hand flying at your rotisserie chicken to cook it. And if you do cook it too hot, you might give yourself cancer, but if you can slap stuff at mach 5, you're probably invincible anyways, so who cares?
...PETA, probably. They probably care if you slap chickens at mach 5. But it's not like PETA would have the power to stop someone capable of mach 5 slaps.[_citation needed_]


----------



## Sathya (Jul 12, 2020)

This is not a meme but i just want to tell you if you want to save your 3mb mp3 music at 1956, you need to buy a huge stuff above.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 12, 2020)

Far Cry 6's entire story revealed:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 13, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 216862



Like... would've been funnier if it ended with Link shooting and "the Fox" down-B-ing the arrow.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jul 13, 2020)

dumb text meme
constantium is better than 2b2t
9b9t is supreme


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 14, 2020)

source: https://wccftech.com/windows-pcs-wi...pples-future-offerings-says-former-mac-chief/


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 14, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> View attachment 217274
> source: https://wccftech.com/windows-pcs-wi...pples-future-offerings-says-former-mac-chief/


the funny thing is that there already is a version of windows 10 available for arm cpu's...apple is on the high of a life time if they think that they can force people to suddenly move over to working with arm in mass just because of them...just the same as just because it has the sony name does not mean people would be willing to pay anything for the ps3...especially it's launch price


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 14, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> the funny thing is that there already is a version of windows 10 available for arm cpu's...apple is on the high of a life time if they think that they can force people to suddenly move over to working with arm in mass just because of them...just the same as just because it has the sony name does not mean people would be willing to pay anything for the ps3...especially it's launch price


i feel like apple is just trying to take advantage of the retarded consumers. you know, the teens and shit that have no clue what the fuck a graphics card is. seems like majority of apple users, aren't the MOST tech savvy. 

either way, i'm not buying their poo.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## gameboy (Jul 14, 2020)

taken from crackwatch


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jul 14, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 217281


classic korean streamer chat
its wierd cringe


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 14, 2020)

tell me i'm wrong. do it i dare you. (not my image, i stole it from some dude on disqus lol)


----------



## Apex (Jul 14, 2020)

You're wrong.

*Get's back to work.*


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Jul 14, 2020)

That's true x)
This is also the reason you won't see me with an iDevice... The only thing that Apple did right was design, and now they're even becoming bad at it


----------



## Xzi (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jul 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 217371


Too late to reclaim her future


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Mythical (Jul 15, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 217463


Mario looks mexican? To me he's a slightly pudgy dude with a mustache lol doesn't really give me any specific vibes


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 15, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> View attachment 217329
> tell me i'm wrong. do it i dare you. (not my image, i stole it from some dude on disqus lol)


I have always had Android devices but I want to switch to Apple because I am proudly De-Googling.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DJPlace said:


> View attachment 217463


Where is the "and grabs coins like a Jew" part?

Note for forum moderators/admins: I am not being anti-Jew. I am sure the original image mentioned grabbing coins "like a Jew". Via Mario Balotelli's Instagram.


----------



## ghjfdtg (Jul 15, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> View attachment 217274
> source: https://wccftech.com/windows-pcs-wi...pples-future-offerings-says-former-mac-chief/


Believe it or not but the trend towards ARM started long before Apple offered ARM based PCs. x86 is done. They are already close to the physical limit of how small you can shrink transistors and yet ARM based CPUs consume less power for the same processing power. x86 is simply bloated and inefficient.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 15, 2020)

ghjfdtg said:


> Believe it or not but the trend towards ARM started long before Apple offered ARM based PCs. x86 is done. They are already close to the physical limit of how small you can shrink transistors and yet ARM based CPUs consume less power for the same processing power. x86 is simply bloated and inefficient.


The past 30 years worth of software made all around the world for Microsoft Windows says hello.

I do not think that Windows will ever leave x86, until the time comes for home Quantum Computers. If such a time does ever come.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 15, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Where is the "and grabs coins like a Jew" part?
> 
> Note for forum moderators/admins: I am not being anti-Jew. I am sure the original image mentioned grabbing coins "like a Jew". Via Mario Balotelli's Instagram.


What you're talking about is an edit; this is the original.


----------



## ghjfdtg (Jul 15, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> The past 30 years worth of software made all around the world for Microsoft Windows says hello..


That's why JIT exists. It's what many ARM laptops use to get around this problem until companies provide AArch64 builds for their software.


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 16, 2020)

He won.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 16, 2020)

idek man. i just find gmail is getting more and more complicated.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 16, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> View attachment 217274
> source: https://wccftech.com/windows-pcs-wi...pples-future-offerings-says-former-mac-chief/


Just like how everybody switched to PowerPC right? I'll be surprised if everyone starts developing ARM versions of software. OSX usage is up to about 20% of the market share, which is definitely higher than the 13% it was in July 2013, but who knows how many people will actually keep using it after the switch to ARM? Microsoft doesn't need to switch to ARM, or focus on the ARM version of Windows, because most PCs will still run x86. PCs have used x86 (and x86-64 later) for decades. The entire market isn't going to change because Apple wants to try something different. Of course it's the former Mac chief who's saying it too. I wouldn't be surprised if this kills the use of Macs for another other than regular use and maybe productivity with software that supports it, and I won't be surprised if a lot of software drops Mac support because of this. Hopefully Mac users have fun with using some janky software emulation that only gets them 80% performance in good cases.

At best I expect this to kill native Mac gaming. There's no way most devs are going to make ARM versions of games just for Mac.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 217463



And voiced by a french dude.


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## wonkeytonk (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 16, 2020)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Just like how everybody switched to PowerPC right? I'll be surprised if everyone starts developing ARM versions of software. OSX usage is up to about 20% of the market share, which is definitely higher than the 13% it was in July 2013, but who knows how many people will actually keep using it after the switch to ARM? Microsoft doesn't need to switch to ARM, or focus on the ARM version of Windows, because most PCs will still run x86. PCs have used x86 (and x86-64 later) for decades. The entire market isn't going to change because Apple wants to try something different. Of course it's the former Mac chief who's saying it too. I wouldn't be surprised if this kills the use of Macs for another other than regular use and maybe productivity with software that supports it, and I won't be surprised if a lot of software drops Mac support because of this. Hopefully Mac users have fun with using some janky software emulation that only gets them 80% performance in good cases.
> 
> At best I expect this to kill native Mac gaming. There's no way most devs are going to make ARM versions of games just for Mac.


well, i could see their phones possibly benefiting from ARM but even then, why? their phones are already good enough. they don't need to actually upgrade anything they just need to keep bullshitting the consumers. like they would be doing anything different then lmao.

apple has always been that company who wants to do "different". they have the money, so they can just release shit like it's candy. definitely, a ton of software will be fucked for the change. lots of software aren't made to run on ARM based hardware, well. at least i THINK that's a thing... 

hah, unpopular opinion alert, i really hope mac gaming is wiped clean off this earth. nothing is worse than playing a game on your macbook. maybe they should go back to when they had 16 bit and could play snake. 

either way, whatever apple says, whether it all be lies, the consumer will buy it. there's a reason why they are called isheep.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## wonkeytonk (Jul 16, 2020)

sss


----------



## IS1982 (Jul 16, 2020)

wonkeytonk said:


> View attachment 217689


I don't get it.


----------



## Zense (Jul 16, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 217463


What language Mario speaks has always been sort of an enigma. In the 80s and 90s cartoons (and Hotel Mario) he speaks fluent native English, but in all later games he either doesn't speak (Super Mario RPG/Paper Mario),  just mumbles in a sort of Italian way (Mario & Luigi RPGs) or says phrase in an "Italian" English accent (So long gay bowser, Let's-eh go, Marrrio Karrrt 8).


----------



## wonkeytonk (Jul 16, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> I don't get it.


Are you telling me you've never been a drag queen for money on live cam? Are you crazy?


----------



## IS1982 (Jul 17, 2020)

wonkeytonk said:


> Are you telling me you've never been a drag queen for money on live cam? Are you crazy?


No I haven't. That must explain it.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 17, 2020)

wonkeytonk said:


> Are you telling me you've never been a drag queen for money on live cam? Are you crazy?


or reposted something that is literally only a couple pages back...


jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 217281


----------



## Xzi (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## wonkeytonk (Jul 17, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> or reposted something that is literally only a couple pages back...


Oh, I didn't see that. sorry.


----------



## Chary (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## leon315 (Jul 17, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Far Cry 6's entire story revealed:
> 
> View attachment 217133


holy shiiiit, Even Detective Conan's not able to notice this!


----------



## Xzi (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Jul 17, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 217779


imagine using impact font unironically and using the "ubisoft trailer" meme in 2020.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 17, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 217779


bUT the gameplay has superior graphic and resolution than the blurred tRailer?!

It never happened in any Ubi games tho!


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Jul 18, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> imagine using impact font unironically and using the "ubisoft trailer" meme in 2020.


C'mon man why you gotta break my balls.  Obviously I didn't make the meme, just took it from elsewhere, and I figured the timing was right after the Ubisoft Forward event full of new trailers.  If it's a common repost from years ago I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## wonkeytonk (Jul 18, 2020)

sonic meme I guess


----------



## jahrs (Jul 18, 2020)

Itd be pretty funny if the person who was doing it was sonic


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Super.Nova (Jul 18, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 217861


$7 hooker


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## notimp (Jul 18, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> the funny thing is that there already is a version of windows 10 available for arm cpu's...apple is on the high of a life time if they think that they can force people to suddenly move over to working with arm in mass just because of them...just the same as just because it has the sony name does not mean people would be willing to pay anything for the ps3...especially it's launch price


?

Windows had been in the legacy trap (has to be compatible to code from 25 years ago) all of its existence.

Apple has a dedicated dev base and just said - eff 32 bit applications, we dont need that instruction set, 64 bit or you are out. And with ARM they now can produce the main component of their Mac platform in house. At significantly reduced cost (doesnt have to run legacy instruction sets). And they have all the money in the bank, and they are a Hardware company - to promote software sales.

If they do it right, and MS' lock in doesnt win the day by default ('too many people depend on the ecosystem as is') MS should be toast.

(MS has the biggest issue on the developer side. The ecosystem is so fragmented, that actually long tail is their business ("but can it run that...:")).

Also gaming. Will not fully shift to arm for quite a while.

But productivity wise, Apple should come out with machines twice as perfomant at half the cost (to x86 competitors) in one to two years. (Because on top of all that Intel (x86 producer) had a hard time getting their transistor size down, while ARM producers had not.)


----------



## leon315 (Jul 18, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 217861


My childhood is RUINED =_=.....


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 18, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 217861


Always thought Pikachu should go fuck himself.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 18, 2020)

notimp said:


> ?
> 
> Windows had been in the legacy trap (has to be compatible to code from 25 years ago) all of its existence.
> 
> ...


1. does apple really need more money given how high they set there prices...chances are they would triple the cost to match that doubled power and tell the consumer nothing of how it's cheaper for them to make

2. there is a good reason that windows wins out because of it's legacy support. For those who use mac devices they are being told to go fuck themselves and buy a software upgrade to keep up with the hardware or not be able to keep up because they have to wait for awhile for it to be ported even if it is a free upgrade where as with windows it's just a matter of processing power that may be an issue as to whether or not the software you use to do your work will work. This applying even more so to businesses who may not want to shell out even more cash alongside the hardware upgrade they may be doing

3. I still hold to my point that apple holds nowhere near enough of a stake in the market to throw years of compatibility down the drain. It's not like dumping 32 bit where we have had both 64 and 32 at the same time and had time to transition...no, it's just a complete upheaval of currently used hardware.


----------



## notimp (Jul 18, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> 1. does apple really need more money given how high they set there prices...chances are they would triple the cost to match that doubled power and tell the consumer nothing of how it's cheaper for them to make


At first, sure - but given the cost savings, they would have to at least try to take a stab at a bigger market share, in one of the market segments they could 'disrupt'. Bigger market share almost always is preferable over short term profits, if you can get it. 

2. Entirely agree, long tail usually wins the day. But they could at least make a valiant effort in trying to disrupt some sectors.

3. While this is a perspective I personally would like to agree with (I'm still on Mojave for a reason  ) because a Mac is more of a 'creatives' and 'lifestyle' sectors product - you dont need that many software solutions to switch over to make the bulk of your people happy. And for Apple the move results in almost total control over their production chain, and huge cost savings, while gaining a likely competitive advantage that their competition cant easily match.

At the same time, maybe 'but you cant run Windows using bootcamp' is a dealbreaker in its own right already.  I doubt it, but I dont know.  An advantage in hardware doesnt usually win you the race.... But if you are dedicated, have Apple money, and try to gain market share - who knows... (If done right predictions might not be too 'off', is my point..  )


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 18, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 217772


I want to hear, in person, what it sounds like running The Last of Us.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 18, 2020)

I think this is important to post a quick reminder regarding how this thread works, Tempers 



Costello said:


> In this thread, post video game meme pictures (announcement thread here).
> If they are good enough they will be featured in the Meme Box on the home page!
> 
> The rules:
> ...



Happy posting! Sorry for the interruption.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 18, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I think this is important to post a quick reminder regarding how this thread works, Tempers
> 
> 
> 
> Happy posting! Sorry for the interruption.


What post of mine did you remove.. something about Windows?

I understand your reasoning if yes. But, there are still some posts by other people up about Windows (at least one is on this page)


----------



## Xzi (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 19, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> What post of mine did you remove.. something about Windows?
> 
> I understand your reasoning if yes. But, there are still some posts by other people up about Windows (at least one is on this page)


technically in the case of what me and and notimp where talking about it does have something to do with gaming in the form of that fact that a forced big shift from one architecture to another would have cataclysmic ripple affects on gaming in terms of making it even harder to play old software. though that is just one part of many


----------



## Mythical (Jul 19, 2020)

These text walls aren't very memey guys :/


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 19, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> technically in the case of what me and and notimp where talking about it does have something to do with gaming in the form of that fact that a forced big shift from one architecture to another would have cataclysmic ripple affects on gaming in terms of making it even harder to play old software. though that is just one part of many


But that means that what I posted is just as relevant to gaming as your post.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jt_1258 said:


> technically in the case of what me and and notimp where talking about it does have something to do with gaming in the form of that fact that a forced big shift from one architecture to another would have cataclysmic ripple affects on gaming in terms of making it even harder to play old software. though that is just one part of many


I checked and it wasn't my Windows post. Not sure what it was, I shrug.


----------



## toguro_max (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 19, 2020)

ps5 shitpost


----------



## Xzi (Jul 19, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> View attachment 218023
> ps5 shitpost


I get the feeling they'll reveal the price no more than 24 hours after Microsoft reveals the price of XBSX.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 19, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I get the feeling they'll reveal the price no more than 24 hours after Microsoft reveals the price of XBSX.


haha yeah, seems like something they would do. hopefully, xbox doesn't have the same mindset lol


----------



## bahamut920 (Jul 19, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> haha yeah, seems like something they would do. hopefully, xbox doesn't have the same mindset lol


I dunno, I think it's hilarious to watch two game companies play chicken.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## gudenau (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (Jul 20, 2020)

hmmmm


----------



## Xzi (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Jul 20, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 218089


That's the best Jigglypuff I've ever seen.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jul 20, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 218057


Caliber is a thing.


----------



## Chary (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Jul 20, 2020)

Ah yes, I also get my memes from Twitter dot com
Also I don't wanna shit on Nintendo too much, so I won't post a single meme about the Direct Mini Partner Showcase
Here's a different Nintendo meme instead


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 20, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 218092


I really don't get why people lose their shit at the thought of GTA V on next gen systems.  Like do they not recognize how gaming has changed.  The best, most immersive games stick around for years and years, potentially indefinitely.  It only makes sense to then put them on the next gen systems.  What's worse is the hypocrisy, these people will cry fowl at GTA V being on the next gen systems, but wont think anything of it that games like Minecraft and Rocket League almost definitely will be there too.


----------



## James_ (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## IS1982 (Jul 20, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> View attachment 218172


I don't get it.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 20, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> I don't get it.


ever play minecraft, and you have the nether right? well, some people were genius and they would make a portal out of glowstone, and try to "light" it with water. didn't work. it haunts many people, the disappointment that is.


----------



## IS1982 (Jul 20, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> ever play minecraft, and you have the nether right? well, some people were genius and they would make a portal out of glowstone, and try to "light" it with water. didn't work. it haunts many people, the disappointment that is.


Ah. I 1. don't own Minecraft and 2. hardly ever play it.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 20, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> hmmmm
> View attachment 218085


name of game

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> View attachment 218154


I am not a (modern) nintendo (Switch era) fan. I liked the latest direct mini. I wanna play rogue.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



James_ said:


>


That's smart. I don't think I've ever thought of that before.


----------



## Super.Nova (Jul 21, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 218171


Nightmares of Shenmue 2 NPCs ensues


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 21, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> I really don't get why people lose their shit at the thought of GTA V on next gen systems.  Like do they not recognize how gaming has changed.  The best, most immersive games stick around for years and years, potentially indefinitely.  It only makes sense to then put them on the next gen systems.  What's worse is the hypocrisy, these people will cry fowl at GTA V being on the next gen systems, but wont think anything of it that games like Minecraft and Rocket League almost definitely will be there too.


Honestly as far as I know it's only the multiplayer that is keeping it alive and thriving. It just kinda feels odd to have what at first glance looks like a single player focused game dragged on and on


----------



## Hambrew (Jul 21, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> name of game


spongebob squarepants: Employee of the Year
ran it on a windows ME virtual machine


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 21, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> Honestly as far as I know it's only the multiplayer that is keeping it alive and thriving. It just kinda feels odd to have what at first glance looks like a single player focused game dragged on and on



Well the single player is secondary, sure.  But if the multiplayer is getting ported to the next gen, as it logically should be, then you know that plenty of fans would complain if the single player experience wasn't coming along as well.  And could you really blame them?  It'd be pretty dumb to get the multiplayer only ported to the next gen and not the single player considering how little work would be required to bring it along with.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 21, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Well the single player is secondary, sure.  But if the multiplayer is getting ported to the next gen, as it logically should be, then you know that plenty of fans would complain if the single player experience wasn't coming along as well.  And could you really blame them?  It'd be pretty dumb to get the multiplayer only ported to the next gen and not the single player considering how little work would be required to bring it along with.


Ya.
I agree with you that it very well could fall into one of those evergreen games but there is just something that feels...off...even beyond that story mode thing I mentioned. I just can't quite figure out what it is..... :/


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 21, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 218218


Who was first. Digimon? I guess Digimon.


----------



## SANIC (Jul 21, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 218218


I mean Piyomon can also evolve into aquilamon, I don't see the point


----------



## James_ (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## T-hug (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Jul 21, 2020)

T-hug said:


> View attachment 218252


The RPG mechanics and demon fusing are my favorite parts of Persona, so I have a feeling that I'll like SMT quite a bit.  That said, the social sim elements of P4G were surprisingly enjoyable for me despite the fact that I typically dislike visual novels, the characters were all so well-written and interact so well together.

I guess what I'm saying is: I must be John Cena in child form.


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Jul 22, 2020)

god i hate most of this thread


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> god i hate most of this thread


Then why are you here?!?! YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE DEAD!


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 22, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Then why are you here?!?! YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE DEAD!


why are any of us here...just to suffer?


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> why are any of us here...just to suffer?


Not really, I'm just here because I'm fucking bored.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 22, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> Then why are you here?!?! YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE DEAD!


I got revived by hat kid, dumbass.


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I got revived by hat kid, dumbass.


Congratulations, welcome back to the land of the living. Be careful around the van...


----------



## Xzi (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 218328


Motion blur, making 20 fps look less like jittery shit since 1995  ;O;


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 22, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 218328


cinematic blur,
good
blur during high action gameplay that subsequently makes it harder to tell what's going on as you quickly look around,
...I heard hell is quite nice too vacation to this time of year


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## leon315 (Jul 22, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 218328


I KNEW EVERY PC GAMERS hate it, and always turn it off. Devs always know it, then why they keep using it in every new games?


----------



## James_ (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jul 23, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 218401


What about the P games for MSX?


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 23, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 218401


I...  finally...  just got this...  it’s persona lol


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 23, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> I...  finally...  just got this...  it’s persona lol


'_>'
edit to not get struck for single word:
I am pretty sure it's actually mgs


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 23, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> I...  finally...  just got this...  it’s persona lol



Persona Peace Walker, huh? Not Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker, which is a real game?


Alrighty then.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jul 23, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> Persona Peace Walker, huh? Not Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker, which is a real game?
> 
> 
> Alrighty then.


r/woooosh


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 23, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> god i hate most of this thread


I mean, most of this thread is just shitty comics and 10 year old memes.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 23, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I mean, most of this thread is just shitty comics and 10 year old memes.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 23, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 218443


OH GOD THE FORTNITE FUNNIE


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 23, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> OH GOD THE FORTNITE FUNNIE


ya wanna duo drop on tilted


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 23, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> Persona Peace Walker, huh? Not Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker, which is a real game?
> 
> 
> Alrighty then.


Ah shit then why tf is it ps???


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 23, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> ya wanna duo drop on tilted


John Wick needs your help


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 23, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Ah shit then why tf is it ps???



PS = PlayStation.


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Sono (Jul 23, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 218487



Is it just my bad luck, or isn't this the opposite in games?


----------



## Chary (Jul 23, 2020)

Sono said:


> Is it just my bad luck, or isn't this the opposite in games?


It is totally the opposite (especially JRPGs)--the inversion of the trope is the joke


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 23, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 218487


The fact that this uses Ultimate Shulk and Wii U/3DS Samus will forever irritate me


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 23, 2020)

*r/CRTGaming*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 23, 2020)

r/CRTGaming

Playing Switch on a CRT using HDMI2VGA


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 24, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> r/CRTGaming
> 
> Playing Switch on a CRT using HDMI2VGA


Doesn't the 4:3 screen monitor cut off parts of the image?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> It is totally the opposite (especially JRPGs)--the inversion of the trope is the joke


I did not see any joke until I saw the message ive quoted. I was going to post this as a response:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 24, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Doesn't the 4:3 screen monitor cut off parts of the image?


According to the comments, seems like the switch has a hidden support for 720p 4:3 ratio.
Of course, this CRT is a Pro CRT, so it can handle it.

Seems plausible, as I'm using an VGA2AV converter and my SAMNSUNG LCD can't support 1080p but my LANIX 17" CRT does.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 24, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> According to the comments, seems like the switch has a hidden support for 720p 4:3 ratio.
> Of course, this CRT is a Pro CRT, so it can handle it.
> 
> Seems plausible, as I'm using an VGA2AV converter and my SAMNSUNG LCD can't support 1080p but my LANIX 17" CRT does.


According to what comments. How can your 4:3 CRT TV support 1080p, does it squash the image?


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 24, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> r/CRTGaming
> 
> Playing Switch on a CRT using HDMI2VGA


Still patiently waiting for ridiculously expensive and heavy 4k CRTs.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 24, 2020)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Still patiently waiting for ridiculously expensive and heavy 4k CRTs.


Like...laptops hooked to 27" Consumer TV's displays a resolution of +4000p?

Imagine the resolution a PVM CRT that weights 200pounds can support 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> According to what comments. How can your 4:3 CRT TV support 1080p, does it squash the image?


No, the comments on Reddit says that the Switch isn't cropping anything on THAT CRT.
It displays everything at 720p in that 4:3 ratio.
Everyone thought that the image would get cropped but apparently, the Switch has a _hidden 720p 4:3 mode._


----------



## Veho (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Jul 24, 2020)

consume the cum chalice


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 24, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> but apparently, the Switch has a _hidden 720p 4:3 mode._


Nintendoes...?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 25, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Nintendoes...?


What... your mama won't?
At this rate we're going to have our comments removed LOL.

But yeah, definitely the original poster on Reddit said that he was surprised that there wasn't a cropped picture. But that _everything looks squished though._


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 25, 2020)

Not sure if... Gaming related?


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 25, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Not sure if... Gaming related?


N e v e r   O b s o l e t e


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 25, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> *r/CRTGaming*


Not to be that guy, but a projection screen isn't a CRT.


----------



## Sono (Jul 25, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Everyone thought that the image would get cropped but apparently, the Switch has a _hidden 720p 4:3 mode._



It doesn't. I don't know of any CRT which has HDMI input (or any digital input for that matter), but to my knowledge there is no analog video standard which lets the display be able to be told the timing parameters of the input signal. Because of this, the controller in the display analyzes the timing of the signal, and tries to make the best of it. Sadly this fails on 4:3 CRTs because there is no way I know of to tell the display the dimensions of the input signal, so it just squishes the image to fill the screen, because it doesn't expect such high-resolution widescreen image to be fed to it.



hippy dave said:


> Not to be that guy, but a projection screen isn't a CRT.



There do exist projection TVs with CRTs being used, but you're right about the distinction that it's a projection screen display which could or could not be using CRTs inside of it to create the image.


----------



## PriMieon (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Jul 25, 2020)

PriMieon said:


> View attachment 218792


ummm


Veho said:


>


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 26, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 26, 2020)

JuanMena said:


>


Down left is some serious ahegao face material


----------



## Sono (Jul 26, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Down left is some serious ahegao face material



I don't see it. I guess the "screenshots" were taken moments before the real ahegao? Especially fox looks like his screenshots were taken just moments before ahegao face.


----------



## Veho (Jul 26, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Down left is some serious ahegao face material


They are all sex faces really. 

"When you do a barrel roll but she's still pressing Z", if you know what I mean.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Jul 26, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 218487


tbh Shulk looks too good


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 26, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Down left is some serious ahegao face material


and it was on this day that vin fired the rule 34 train for star fox back into full force


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 26, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> and it was on this day that vin fired the rule 34 train for star fox back into full force


Actually I saw this image earlier in a Discord server and someone made the exact same comment lol


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 26, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 215082


This is so symbolic of Nintendo...stomping on little guys...in court!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GABO1423 said:


> Then why are you here?!?! YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE DEAD!


Tbh, that's a horrible thing to say to anyone, even your enemies, and even as a joke.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JuanMena said:


> r/CRTGaming
> 
> Playing Switch on a CRT using HDMI2VGA


X-Ray / Electro magnetic blaster from the past..er tube! LoL



Spoiler



X-rays may be produced when electrons, accelerated by high voltage,
strike an obstacle while traveling in a vacuum, as in a TV containing a
cathode ray tube (CRT). Since many of the components in television sets
operate at thousands of volts, there is the potential for x-ray generation.
These components may produce x-rays capable of escaping from the
television receiver or CRT. This unintentional emission of x-radiation can
pose a potential hazard and must be controlled.
[spoiler/]


----------



## Xzi (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 27, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 218975


That "half-life 3" is EEW.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> View attachment 218971


i think a xbox could probabli survive a throw of one bucket of water

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JuanMena said:


> *r/CRTGaming*


I likea thata toy.
I wanta that toy.
(the mario soft)


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 27, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Tbh, that's a horrible thing to say to anyone, even your enemies, and even as a joke.


That was a joke referencing that GhostLatte killed me because i learned the truth.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 27, 2020)

Veho said:


> They are all sex faces really..





VinsCool said:


> Down left is some serious ahegao face material





VinsCool said:


> Actually I saw this image earlier in a Discord server and someone made the exact same comment lol



Holy shit... and I'm the pervert here ?

Just kidding....


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 27, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Holy shit... and I'm the pervert here ?
> 
> Just kidding....


Good questions


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 27, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> View attachment 218996


Is that Tim Allen or Bethesda’s Milkman Todd Howard


----------



## nxwing (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Jul 27, 2020)

nxwing said:


>


T h e L i s R e a l 2 4 0 1


----------



## morvoran (Jul 27, 2020)

This may be a little controversial these days, but a feel good meme nonetheless.


----------



## MockyLock (Jul 27, 2020)

We need more Feel Good memes.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> That was a joke referencing that GhostLatte killed me because i learned the truth.





Xzi said:


> View attachment 218971


Now that is a valid proof i must admit. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



morvoran said:


> This may be a little controversial these days, but a feel good meme nonetheless.
> 
> View attachment 219022









I don't see how is this remotely controversial. It looks pretty normal to me.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> View attachment 218487





Gon Freecss said:


> tbh Shulk looks too good


Those shoes though....






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> View attachment 218975


He looks to human and to happy in HL: Alyx


----------



## morvoran (Jul 27, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I don't see how is this remotely controversial. It looks pretty normal to me.


 It's great you see it that way.  It would be nice if everyone thought like you on this topic.  Some people out there think it's taboo to praise father's and even want to get rid of father's day.  That's why I said it was controversial.


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 28, 2020)

gamer anakin and Obi-Wan Kenobi s1e01


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> gamer anakin and Obi-Wan Kenobi s1e01
> View attachment 219138


Why do I have a feeling this is inspired by the argument in the gigaleak thread, lol


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 28, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Why do I have a feeling this is inspired by the argument in the gigaleak thread, lol


Whaaaaaaaaaaaat? Noo


----------



## Chary (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Jul 28, 2020)

Well...I should hope so


----------



## Chary (Jul 28, 2020)

RPG moves in a nutshell...


----------



## AceX (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Sundree (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 28, 2020)

Chary said:


> RPG moves in a nutshell...
> View attachment 219191


Respect to you Chary for the Doctor Who post of the 12th Doctor and Clara.


----------



## Chary (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 29, 2020)

​

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



morvoran said:


> It's great you see it that way.  It would be nice if everyone thought like you on this topic.  Some people out there think it's taboo to praise father's and even want to get rid of father's day. That's why I said it was controversial.


Some people really have no better things to do...and thng's that actually make sense.
This is the first time i hear about such nonsensical thing, but than again, this is the new world.
I just hope people come to their senses fast, cause this cant end good.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Stealphie said:


> T h e L i s R e a l 2 4 0 1


As i know, L is not real, there is no code that ties him to the game whatsoever. Its like saying midna is in wind walker because nintendo made midna model, but there is nothing except model to tie her to that game like coding mainly.

Luigi was perhaps an idea, but absolutly nothing tells that he was tested in the game, that he was motel IN the game or beta version, and that he has any code written for him at all...just a model.

At least thats how i heard.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 29, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> As i know, L is not real, there is no code that ties him to the game whatsoever. Its like saying midna is in wind walker because nintendo made midna model, but there is nothing except model to tie her to that game like coding mainly.
> 
> Luigi was perhaps an idea, but absolutly nothing tells that he was tested in the game, that he was motel IN the game or beta version, and that he has any code written for him at all...just a model.
> 
> At least thats how i heard.


It seems you can't understand sarcasm/jokes.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jul 29, 2020)

The resemblance is uncanny  🖌️🖼️🎨 pic.twitter.com/HJGdjCXjPP— Taplaos (@Taplaos) July 28, 2020


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## zeello (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 29, 2020)

Veho said:


>


that hurts my heart deeply:'(


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jul 29, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 219334


Excuse me what the fuck


----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## zeello (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## PriMieon (Jul 30, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> ummm


Haha didn't notice haha. I didn't get the pic from here. And I had not seen it. At least I tried 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> View attachment 219407


I love you for uploading it for the third time xD I was the second one to upload :3


----------



## James_ (Jul 30, 2020)

PriMieon said:


> I love you for uploading it for the third time xD I was the second one to upload :3


I guess it's now tradition to post the same meme


----------



## jahrs (Jul 30, 2020)

I kinda feel bad for internet explorer, but at the same time the sheer force in which its pushed at me by windows is more then enough to push that out of mind. Anyone else see smurfette in the first box instead of the internet explorer guy?


----------



## James_ (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## toguro_max (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Ah. I 1. don't own Minecraft and 2. hardly ever play it.


responding to the quote that is completely possible what you are referring to is the Aether

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TomRannd said:


> ever play minecraft, and you have the nether right? well, some people were genius and they would make a portal out of glowstone, and try to "light" it with water. didn't work. it haunts many people, the disappointment that is.


AETHER


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (Aug 1, 2020)

toguro_max said:


> View attachment 219756


I don't get it, could you explain?


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 1, 2020)

toguro_max said:


> View attachment 219756


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 1, 2020)

Made this myself even though some normie mods on reddit removed it


----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## toguro_max (Aug 1, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> I don't get it, could you explain?


The idea is that the python generated chart resembles the chôzo statue holding an item.



UltraSUPRA said:


>


I just entered the statistics.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## slimbizzy (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Aug 1, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> View attachment 219844


Hey hey tempy isn’t 18 yet


----------



## slimbizzy (Aug 1, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Hey hey tempy isn’t 18 yet
> 
> 
> View attachment 219845


no no, see this is the KiD5 temphub.

here we just have videos of people drinking coffee.


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm terrible at adding text, I know


----------



## zoogie (Aug 1, 2020)

toguro_max said:


> View attachment 219756


I was gonna say, "hey why don't you render super metroid in real-time with pyplot".

Then I realized doing anything that requires speed in Python is a joke.
Found the humor by accident.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 1, 2020)

I ordered Half-Life 1 off of eBay and it's coming in two weeks. While I wait, I figured I'd make something.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 2, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> View attachment 219844


Aka the van chronicles.


----------



## slimbizzy (Aug 2, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> Aka the van chronicles.


lol i wanna make an animation of some sort for vancfw. i think that would be cool. would also keep me busy.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 2, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> lol i wanna make an animation of some sort for vancfw. i think that would be cool. would also keep me busy.


Best CFW since STRUYA.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 2, 2020)

JuanMena said:


>


ugly


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 2, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 219925


We need to go deeper.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Aug 3, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> Aka the van chronicles.


we need a van rpg game


----------



## MikaDubbz (Aug 3, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 219567


I prefer the multiverse interpretation, where each of your lives is just the events playing out in a parallel universe.  In some universes you live, in some universes (often more universes) the boss lives.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 3, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 219925


These are getting worse by the day.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 3, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> ugly


i never undesrtood why nintendo got with that colors, and buttons instead of cross d-pad, or different colors left and right....i just dont get nintendo overall lately.


----------



## SANIC (Aug 3, 2020)

Its for controller parity when playing two players with single joy cons


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 3, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 
> i never undesrtood why nintendo got with that colors, and buttons instead of cross d-pad, or different colors left and right....i just dont get nintendo overall lately.


I dont issue with nintendo official color, i issue with the ugly homebrew shelfs


----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 3, 2020)

I mean i understand why, i just don't understand *WHY*!

They focused to much on two players gimmick.
Playing with others should be a bonus feature, not a main feature selling point.

I mean I bought the Switch (_and many others_) to play BotW on my toilet seat, not to play with others mainly.
And those controllers are shit anyway. They are shit in regular mode, let alone playing cramped with one of them.

So yeah....like i said, i get it, but i just dont get it! Its a gimmick and it will stay a gimmick in my eyes till they make it comfortable for two players and get read of that stupid buttons instead of +

Single player mode should not suffer because of gimmicky 2 player mode.
They should have attrracted attention the other way imo, and not by sacrificing single player mode in favor of 2P.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> I dont issue with nintendo official color, i issue with the ugly homebrew shelfs


Shelf it self is actually not that bad imo. Its interesting to be in same colors and design as a switch.


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 3, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 
> i never undesrtood why nintendo got with that colors, and buttons instead of cross d-pad, or different colors left and right....i just dont get nintendo overall lately.


they used red for the 3ds and blue for the wii u, portable and console respectivly...and the two colors seem to represent them being joined together in the form of a hybrid. and like someone else said. it's so that controller works the same between left and right for split joycon. of course since this isn't needed for a controller only meant for one person they did not do this for the pro controller.


----------



## Chary (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 4, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> they used red for the 3ds and blue for the wii u, portable and console respectivly...and the two colors seem to represent them being joined together in the form of a hybrid. and like someone else said. it's so that controller works the same between left and right for split joycon. of course since this isn't needed for a controller only meant for one person they did not do this for the pro controller.


pro controller is accessory, not included in package. Its all backwards. And different colors are ugly as hell i dont care for the symbolism.
I remember when i bought Wii they sold only one controller and IF i need second id go and buy it, but the wiimote was perfect for what it is, at least it had normal button layout.

Im talking about out f the box producd sold with all gimmicks that most people doesnt need, and design sufferes because of gimmick. 
It should be other way around.


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 4, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> pro controller is accessory, not included in package. Its all backwards. And different colors are ugly as hell i dont care for the symbolism.
> I remember when i bought Wii they sold only one controller and IF i need second id go and buy it, but the wiimote was perfect for what it is, at least it had normal button layout.
> 
> Im talking about out f the box producd sold with all gimmicks that most people doesnt need, and design sufferes because of gimmick.
> It should be other way around.


you...your really saying the wii had a more normal layout then the switch...fuck this shit I'm out. there is nothing I can say to a person in terms of controllers with that mindset

anyways, the switch is one of the few times the "gimmick" it has is a genuinely useful one that doesn't need developers to put in extra time to implement...looking at you game pad and 3d mode. personally I do indeed play a mix between handheld mode and docked. when it comes to the controllers the dpad is about the only sacrifice and honestly if you are that concerned about it you wouldn't even be playing it in handheld mode for the cases where it's relevant and instead on the tv with something like a gamecube or pro controller cause tbh, it's not that bad in games where movement is tied to the stick.


----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 4, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> you...your really saying the wii had a more normal layout then the switch...fuck this shit I'm out. there is nothing I can say to a person in terms of controllers with that mindset
> 
> anyways, the switch is one of the few times the "gimmick" it has is a genuinely useful one that doesn't need developers to put in extra time to implement...looking at you game pad and 3d mode. personally I do indeed play a mix between handheld mode and docked. when it comes to the controllers the dpad is about the only sacrifice and honestly if you are that concerned about it you wouldn't even be playing it in handheld mode for the cases where it's relevant and instead on the tv with something like a gamecube or pro controller cause tbh, it's not that bad in games where movement is tied to the stick.


There is plenty that you can say to me, if you have that is, the question is if you want.
I normally have no desire to explain my self to people who judge so fast and label, but ill make an exception here.

I don't have my mind "*set*" as you imply, also that's not what i was saying. Let me clarify _(with my limited knowledge of English language)_:

The point was not layout or WiiMote, the point was that Nintendo, in Wii era, included one controller that was functional as a NES controller and ergonomical for it's size without feeling cramped. Additionally you could (and they gave you) put a silicon skin that feels even better, and that controller it self, even if you don't like it, has traditional layout, at least as far as + D-pad goes, which is ACTUAl directional pad that works as such and proven design. Enough about that.

All i was saying is that switch JoyCons (pair) are bad when separated to 2 people to use as a single controller and that they are unnecessary gimmick. The reason why they sacrificed the traditional D-Pad + and put that abomination witt ordinary buttons is so that their gimmick that give you cramps would serve as a buttons for second player. Naturally, you use Analog stick, but its not good for all games, so + pad is nessesery for some games and i prefer them for 2D ones, or some 3D.
Now, they (Nintendo) could have make joycons with no gimmicks such as focus on 2 players hence sacrificing some feaetures for  one player, the primary player (and reason many people buy gaming consoles in the first place, for them self ). Now If a person really want to play in 2 player mode, they could have made joycons comfortable for 2 players when separated without sacrificing 1 player mode (d-pad and ergonomics...) for gimmicky 2 player mode. Its useless anyway, instant carpal tunel, its just a bad design and gimmicks, is what im saying. But since design is how it is, they could make it less gimmicky, which what joycons as a 2 Player controllers are when separated.

Gimmicky...it also fits nicely into term it self (note the picture), its really telling. They certanly sucseeded in that...





And to support my clain even further, id say that console has drifting issue, meaning they didnt really tought about the design beyond attracting attention.

As for WiiMote, it has traditional and comfortable layout yes, way more than single joycon, if nothing its long and bulky making it ergonomical without cramps (they also include silicon coat) .
As i said, nintendo DID included all of that and it wasnt gimmick, the wiimote it self, it was actual wii controller (as for motion and pointing, thats another topic) and if you needed 2 players you but another COMFORTABLE and well placed buttons WiiMote instead spliting it in half and sacrificing its buttons and functions for 1 player. 1 player should have been  main focus is ultimately what im saying.

P.S. please dont focus on discussing the wiimote.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

"dpad is about the only sacrifice and honestly if you are that concerned about it you wouldn't even be playing it in handheld mode for the cases where it's relevant and instead on the tv with something like a gamecube or pro controller cause"

If i buy a new product i want it to be ready out-of-the-box for 1 player, i dont want to spend MORE money on top of what i gave to have 1 player controller that wont give me carpal tunnel aor cramps or dont have basic (+) D-pad.

Im not buying switch for shitty 2 player experience, if i want 2 player, thats an extra, not out of the box, thats why its gimmick that sacrificet switch for 1 player.

Again, i already bought expensive console, i shouldnt haf to buy more stuff in order to enjoy it in 1 player mode as i did with wiiu, Wii, Snes....etc

Thats simply not aceptable. If youre ok with that thats fine,but if you think thats ok, than....idk what else to say.


----------



## jahrs (Aug 5, 2020)

You remind me of Akechi Touma from the Saiki K anime.


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Aug 5, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 220164


this makes no sense
the nintendo 64 had NINE buttons ( ten if you count the start button ) while the gamecube has SEVEN ( c-stick is not a button, nor it can be pressed )
how is that exhausting button cramming technology, the ps1 alone had 10 buttons + start and select and the first xbox added 2 more buttons on top of that ( the black and white buttons )


----------



## LanHikariDS (Aug 5, 2020)

zupi said:


> this makes no sense
> the nintendo 64 had NINE buttons ( ten if you count the start button ) while the gamecube has SEVEN ( c-stick is not a button, nor it can be pressed )
> how is that exhausting button cramming technology, the ps1 alone had 10 buttons + start and select and the first xbox added 2 more buttons on top of that ( the black and white buttons )


Don't forget, Xbox and PS2 also had the Analog Stick buttons that the GameCube lacked


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Aug 5, 2020)

why is the memebox so outdated, it's like there's a portal in the middle of the gbatemp frontpage which shows unfunny and forced video game jokes from 10 years ago that people pretended to find funny back then because of social pressure, sprinkled with the fetishes of the guy who chooses what goes there
those "rude" super mario jokes are generic as heck and aged like fine milk

same with the temper tantrums, in what planet those are funny or insightful in any way
it's like a bad ripoff of dueling analogs and all the other gaming comics from 10 years ago, and the jokes are still the same just less cleverly presented

i don't mean to be rude, but dang, every time i open the site and scroll down i need a moment to recover from the temporal whiplash




LanHikariDS said:


> Don't forget, Xbox and PS2 also had the Analog Stick buttons that the GameCube lacked



I was counting them actually
X O square triangle - L1 R1 L2 R2 L3 R3, 10 in total + start and select = 12 buttons
and it still has the analogs on and off button


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 5, 2020)

zupi said:


> why is the memebox so outdated, it's like there's a portal in the middle of the gbatemp frontpage which shows unfunny and forced video game jokes from 10 years ago that people pretended to find funny back then because of social pressure, sprinkled with the fetishes of the guy who chooses what goes there
> those "rude" super mario jokes are generic as heck and aged like fine milk
> 
> same with the temper tantrums, in what planet those are funny or insightful in any way
> ...


----------



## wonkeytonk (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 5, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


>


1080p looks best!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



zupi said:


> this makes no sense
> the nintendo 64 had NINE buttons ( ten if you count the start button ) while the gamecube has SEVEN ( c-stick is not a button, nor it can be pressed )
> how is that exhausting button cramming technology, the ps1 alone had 10 buttons + start and select and the first xbox added 2 more buttons on top of that ( the black and white buttons )


Well since its an "evolution" i guess WiiMote evolution decided that some buttons are not necessary for same operation.


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 5, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Well its true tbh. I love my GF but you can't compare apples to oranges so to speak.
I mean girls shouldn't be jealous or think you love her less, if a guy really love his
video-games and collections!

It would be like...her being jealous cause you love your sister.


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Its like she being jealous cause i love my sister.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 5, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 220253



The better is 4k.


----------



## Sundree (Aug 5, 2020)

Don't mind me, just uploading zoomed up images here.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (Aug 6, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


>


What is the funny?


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 6, 2020)

something to do with the box art of the games.


----------



## Chary (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## emmauss (Aug 6, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 220443


The Fresh Magikarp of Bel-Sinnoh


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 6, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> What is the funny?


30fps

graphics look like an indie game, just animations are good

the games are widely panned as being dry on interaction

its a stupidly incrediblyyyyy cheap cashgrab for the highest making media franchise of time. more than 100 billion american dollars. its nothing less than total bullshit. literal shit of bulls.


----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 6, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> something to do with the box art of the games.








--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> View attachment 220440


The hell with those rainbow lights, i hate them (although i like rainbow). I like my case and PC as less visible and less audible as it can get!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


>


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 6, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 
> The hell with those rainbow lights, i hate them (although i like rainbow). I like my case and PC as less visible and less audible as it can get!
> ...


i do not understand.


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 6, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> i do not understand.


Oh how the turns have tabled.


----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 6, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> i do not understand.



As for confused dude... Actually I AM THE ONE that do not understand..i dont get those pokemon covers...

As for ouya... OUYA is a big flop ...a flip flop


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 6, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> Oh how the turns have tabled.


This made me actually laugh out loud


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## jahrs (Aug 7, 2020)

Holy black on a Popo someone is on fire today with all those deleted messages. I feel like the guy just outside of the explosive radius of an rpg in a call of duty game.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 7, 2020)

jahrs said:


> Holy black on a Popo someone is on fire today with all those deleted messages. I feel like the guy just outside of the explosive radius of an rpg in a call of duty game.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 7, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 220518


gonna be honest, you had me in the first half as I scrolled down >.<


----------



## Xzi (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 7, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 220518


it would be cool if that's an actual SONY building.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## StrayGuitarist (Aug 8, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> we need a van rpg game



I have RPGMaker and a lot of experience in not only music composition, but also writing stories. If someone can handle graphic design, we can get this done.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 8, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 220567


But I didn't.


----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 8, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> But I didn't.


Lies.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 8, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Lies.


YOU HAVE NO PROOF


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 8, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> YOU HAVE NO PROOF


God *Charles Martinet* is always watching.


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 8, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> I have RPGMaker and a lot of experience in not only music composition, but also writing stories. If someone can handle graphic design, we can get this done.


A few sprites would be easier to get. Like, GhostLatte’s sprite just be a random astronaut, you could ask x65 for some sprites he madr for EOF GAEM. Most sprites would have to be done from scratch tho.


----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 8, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> YOU HAVE NO PROOF


I don't need a proof, i know those are ALL LIESSS~
Poor penguin never stood a chance


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 8, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I don't need a proof, i know those are ALL LIESSS~
> Poor penguin never stood a chance


truth is, I never played Mario 64, yet I see those bananas blue


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 8, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I don't need a proof, i know those are ALL LIESSS~
> Poor penguin never stood a chance


I didn't do it.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Aug 8, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> A few sprites would be easier to get. Like, GhostLatte’s sprite just be a random astronaut, you could ask x65 for some sprites he made for EOF GAEM. Most sprites would have to be done from scratch tho.


Very true, and due to small motor skills issues, I'm not gonna be the one to make them.


----------



## Silent Hell (Aug 9, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 216910


This isn't really an argument because it implies you must purchase the game you're probably not going to like to have a valid argument. Like, that's exactly why they release trailers and screenshots, so you can see if it's a game worth investing in. This argument is even less meaningful when a lot of the negative discussion I saw to this game even on websites like 4chan was from leaked gameplay of the full game, so I wouldn't really consider those complaints any less valid.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 9, 2020)

Silent Hell said:


> This isn't really an argument because it implies you must purchase the game you're probably not going to like to have a valid argument. Like, that's exactly why they release trailers and screenshots, so you can see if it's a game worth investing in. This argument is even less meaningful when a lot of the negative discussion I saw to this game even on websites like 4chan was from leaked gameplay of the full game, so I wouldn't really consider those complaints any less valid.


All early 3D games are bad, proven.


----------



## morvoran (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Silent Hell (Aug 9, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> All early 3D games are bad, proven.


I will fight you. But seriously, is this a jab at my avatar? I honestly can't tell.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 9, 2020)

Silent Hell said:


> I will fight you. But seriously, is this a jab at my avatar? I honestly can't tell.


No. I didn't even notice your avatar.
I was saying that if you're able to judge a game by screenshots and footage rather than actually playing the game, then games like Half-Life 1 and Metal Gear Solid 1 will be considered bad games.


----------



## Silent Hell (Aug 9, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> No. I didn't even notice your avatar.
> I was saying that if you're able to judge a game by screenshots and footage rather than actually playing the game, then games like Half-Life 1 and Metal Gear Solid 1 will be considered bad games.


I don't see how that's valid when the comparison is being drawn from previous titles. And yes, you can do that, how you would decide those games are objectively always bad from gameplay videos and screenshots is beyond me. Unless you're judging the graphics by today's standards which doesn't even hold true when games like this are being made today: 

If the discussion again is from leaked footage of the entire game, I don't really see why you couldn't come to the conclusion that a game is worth your time. Again, what are trailers, gameplay footage, and screenshots for? I can sorta see your point with there being a difference between calling a game bad and not wanting to play a game, but the entire game was leaked early.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Asia81 (Aug 10, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 220877


I don't get the last ?


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 10, 2020)

Asia81 said:


> I don't get the last ?


Communism... everything is shared property, belongs to all of us... "we".


----------



## Chary (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## xdarkmario (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Aug 11, 2020)

Thankfully this unholy footage wasn't recorded using my PC.


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 11, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Thankfully this unholy footage wasn't recorded using my PC.
> 
> View attachment 220982


what the hell even is was this game...


----------



## Xzi (Aug 11, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> what the hell even is was this game...


Horizon Zero Dawn.  The N64 port apparently.


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 11, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Horizon Zero Dawn.  The N64 port apparently.


Hey now, even the n64 wasn't that ugly


----------



## Xzi (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 11, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 221113


I don't get it, is XBSX lacking something Ps5 and PC have?


----------



## Mythical (Aug 11, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> I don't get it, is XBSX lacking something Ps5 and PC have?


It's funny because X-Box sucks


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 11, 2020)

Mythical said:


> It's funny because X-Box sucks


thats an opinion
I'd like to know why both ps5 and pc mock xbsx


----------



## Xzi (Aug 12, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> I don't get it, is XBSX lacking something Ps5 and PC have?


Initially I think it was about the graphics in Halo Infinite being subpar by next-gen standards, now it also works for laughing about the delay.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 12, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Initially I think it was about the graphics in Halo Infinite being subpar by next-gen standards, now it also works for laughing about the delay.


Here I though that the PS5 GPU was a tiny bit less powerful than XBSX's


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 12, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 220567


i never owned sm64


----------



## Xzi (Aug 12, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> Here I though that the PS5 GPU was a tiny bit less powerful than XBSX's


It is indeed, but that doesn't mean every game/engine is going to be able to make good use of the extra power.  Hopefully Infinite comes out the other side of the delay looking a bit more impressive.


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 12, 2020)

Xzi said:


> It is indeed, but that doesn't mean every game/engine is going to be able to make good use of the extra power.  Hopefully Infinite comes out the other side of the delay looking a bit more impressive.


tbh it will never be as impressive as whatever happens at the end of this next gen. infinite is just showing how obvious it is that devs aren't well accustomed to utilizing the extra power well yet


----------



## Xzi (Aug 12, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> tbh it will never be as impressive as whatever happens at the end of this next gen. infinite is just showing how obvious it is that devs aren't well accustomed to utilizing the extra power well yet


I don't think that's necessarily the case across the board.  The Demon's Souls remaster and the new Ratchet and Clank title looked a lot more impressive than Halo Infinite, not to mention games like Cyberpunk 2077 which are "cross-gen."  The amount of power on offer from PS5 and XBSX has been available in PC GPUs for a good five years now, so it's more a question of which developers have been pushing the limits during that time and which have been playing it safe.


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 12, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I don't think that's necessarily the case across the board.  The Demon's Souls remaster and the new Ratchet and Clank title looked a lot more impressive than Halo Infinite, not to mention games like Cyberpunk 2077 which are "cross-gen."  The amount of power on offer from PS5 and XBSX has been available in PC GPUs for a good five years now, so it's more a question of which developers have been pushing the limits during that time and which have been playing it safe.


well, ya, I'm not saying there all as bad.
personally though even those still don't feel like that great of a jump to me, I still hold to my point that it won't be till eol for this next gen that we will see a much more expected gap between the 2 gens


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 12, 2020)

woo, if where gonna talk about graphics design passion we can't forget this work of art


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 13, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 221296


hmm...wouldn't that just be transitioning from being alive to being dead :think:
edit: ok website, go ahead and just eat emotes...


----------



## James_ (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 13, 2020)

Stealphie said:


>


Ahh yes, MVG made a video about the N64 version of Resident Evil 2. Really impressive stuff. it's amazing how it could fit into a 64mb cartridge and barely lose any content, other than compressed FMV, graphics and sounds.


----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 13, 2020)

​


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 13, 2020)

I just made this


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Aug 14, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Ahh yes, MVG made a video about the N64 version of Resident Evil 2. Really impressive stuff. it's amazing how it could fit into a 64mb cartridge and barely lose any content, other than compressed FMV, graphics and sounds.


Who'd ever thought that I would reply to this thread someday…_*Ahem*_

Thanks for mentioning this video and thanks @Stealphie for bringing up this topic! It was interesting to watch. The clever workarounds for getting the full motion video, textures, speech and music into a 64MB cart are impressive – to say the least.
And the only thing that is repeated over and over and over again when talking about early 3D games is: *"Has aged badly!!11!!!"*

I recommend watching "Coding Secrets" by Jon Burton for more clever tricks for achieving seemingly impossible things and pushing the limits.


----------



## VzUh (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Aug 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 221420


Pursuit - Trying to find the funnie
also meme below


----------



## CTR640 (Aug 14, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 220567


Yes... I did... Endless numerous of times untill I got satisfied


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## BORTZ (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## wonkeytonk (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Aug 15, 2020)

wonkeytonk said:


>


How is this a video game related meme?


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 15, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 221521


Sony asshole made multiplayer pay to play.
Not for the players one tiny bit.


----------



## Chary (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 15, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 221546


totally me XD


----------



## Chary (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## wonkeytonk (Aug 15, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> How is this a video game related meme?


Because you got PLAYED


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 15, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


>


hmm...this implies you actually payed for winrar...


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 15, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> hmm...this implies you actually payed for winrar...


theres a trick... in a Quebecois TV show, theyve shown how to get 4 box of beer for the price of one
since it isn't game related, I'll PM you the video 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> theres a trick... in a Quebecois TV show, theyve shown how to get 4 box of beer for the price of one
> since it isn't game related, I'll PM you the video


damn, they took the video off... cant find it on youtube


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## jahrs (Aug 17, 2020)

I dont wanna live on this planet any more....


----------



## Xzi (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## morvoran (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## morvoran (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Brayton1-7 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Aug 19, 2020)

Guess they thought we wouldn't notice.


----------



## wonkeytonk (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 19, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 221755


it's not really about avoiding personal accountability.
it's about avoiding poop called bosses.


----------



## wonkeytonk (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Brayton1-7 (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## pustal (Aug 20, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 221577


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 20, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> View attachment 222195


it just keeps stretching farther and farther towards the end, hmm...
edit: also, to tack onto that, on top of 2 people playing smb1 there is only one controller plugged in


----------



## bahamut920 (Aug 20, 2020)

You're telling me you've never handed your little brother/cousin an unplugged controller and let him mash buttons on it while you actually played the game?


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 20, 2020)

bahamut920 said:


> You're telling me you've never handed your little brother/cousin an unplugged controller and let him mash buttons on it while you actually played the game?


in a nintendo ad...suuuuuure


----------



## bahamut920 (Aug 20, 2020)

That just means it's an officially supported playstyle.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Aug 22, 2020)

Good to know


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 22, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 222516


yet another reason we need a dislike button...even if it was only for the edge of the forums


----------



## Xzi (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## zeello (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## zeello (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 23, 2020)

I know this thread is for images, but the sound really makes this one "pop".


----------



## Chary (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 24, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 222612


you forgot to turn the dspad to four buttons


----------



## wonkeytonk (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 24, 2020)

wonkeytonk said:


>


hav my upvot my korean fren is laf


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## BORTZ (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## wonkeytonk (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 24, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 222722


F


----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 25, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 222722


Paying a respect with an F...nice...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



wonkeytonk said:


>


People still use shitty Win 10...?


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 25, 2020)

I give up...


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 25, 2020)

wonkeytonk said:


>


windows 10 is always here to ruin ur day


----------



## jahrs (Aug 25, 2020)

I know it's easy to hate windows but this is clearly the guys fault. If your a professional DJ take care of your sh*t and make sure everything is ready before hand or just click the update later button. Or you know stop being a cheap f*ck and buy a mac


----------



## Mythical (Aug 25, 2020)

jahrs said:


> I know it's easy to hate windows but this is clearly the guys fault. If your a professional DJ take care of your sh*t and make sure everything is ready before hand or just click the update later button. Or you know stop being a cheap f*ck and buy a mac


macs suck


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 25, 2020)

Mythical said:


> macs suck


better
turn your pc into a hackintosh


----------



## jahrs (Aug 25, 2020)

Dude sh*t or get off the pot dont do both you just end up making a mess. Yes mac's suck so do cheap windows computers and anything not running windows 7. But for professional music stuff mac is the mainstream cause that exact sh*t doesnt happen.


----------



## Mythical (Aug 25, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> better
> turn your pc into a hackintosh


I have no need for mac os.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jahrs said:


> Dude sh*t or get off the pot dont do both you just end up making a mess. Yes mac's suck so do cheap windows computers and anything not running windows 7. But for professional music stuff mac is the mainstream cause that exact sh*t doesnt happen.


Ever heard of fl studio? Mac has some good applications, but nothing that windows can't outshine


----------



## Chary (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## rimoJO (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## ciaomao (Aug 25, 2020)

I made this for my divoom LED clock. It is limited to a resolution of 16x16 and max. 60 frames


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 26, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 222779


The funny thing is someone actually tried using a fridge as a PC case and it didn't work for cooling at all. What makes them work is that the cold inside is insulated from the warm outside. If there is something inside producing heat it just can't move the heat away quicker than it's being produced and the inside ends up baking. Fridges are very good at keeping things cold due to the insulation, but not very good at actually cooling things down, as you've probably noticed when waiting for a room temperature can or bottle of drink to cool down.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 26, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> The funny thing is someone actually tried using a fridge as a PC case and it didn't work for cooling at all. What makes them work is that the cold inside is insulated from the warm outside. If there is something inside producing heat it just can't move the heat away quicker than it's being produced and the inside ends up baking. Fridges are very good at keeping things cold due to the insulation, but not very good at actually cooling things down, as you've probably noticed when waiting for a room temperature can or bottle of drink to cool down.


Relax @FAST6191 it’s just a meme.


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 26, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> Relax @FAST6191 it’s just a meme.


child dude, it's just a theory, a gaming theory. thanks for reading /s
sorry not sorry


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 26, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> child dude, it's just a theory, a game theory. thanks for reading /s
> sorry not sorry


fixed it for you


----------



## Xzi (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Aug 26, 2020)

am i the only one who is not interested in fall guys whatsoever?


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 26, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> fixed it for you


gosh dangit it. ya fix that gaming to game part but not reading to watching


----------



## Xzi (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Naderino (Aug 26, 2020)

Today's direct:


----------



## wonkeytonk (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 26, 2020)

wonkeytonk said:


>


Theft is bad.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## gameboy (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 27, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 222916


is that from a official comic


----------



## Chary (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 222935


Bonus panel:


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 27, 2020)

thanks, I hate it all...
it's going to be hell getting that out of my mind


----------



## Chary (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 28, 2020)

made this in photoshop in 30 seconds


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 28, 2020)

Waking up hoping to see a Nintendo Direct but instead seeing LEGO Star Wars: The Skywalker Saga news


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 29, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> windows 8 is worse functionally. 7 is a security risk. and not everything supports linux without having to jump through hoops


yeah right, a security risk on a offline laptop on a techno party where you use your lap top for mixing etc.
Windows 7 is hands down the best operating system imo.

Still, whatever you mentioned it doesnt lessen the fact that windows 10 is pile of shit both visually and in use.

As for win 7 being a security risk, i think that's a bit





so that windows 10 would sold more. Sure it is a BIGGER risk since there is no updates anymore, but its not like your pc will suddenly turn into a zombi. And not like you need to always be online lol


----------



## Xzi (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 223080


I'm bothered over the Yoshi sprite being the one from SMW2.

Somehow they stacked a standing still Mario with a SMW2 Yoshi.
Why.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 29, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I'm bothered over the Yoshi sprite being the one from SMW2.
> 
> Somehow they stacked a standing still Mario with a SMW2 Yoshi.
> Why.


I _knew_ something was wrong with it.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 29, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I'm bothered over the Yoshi sprite being the one from SMW2.
> 
> Somehow they stacked a standing still Mario with a SMW2 Yoshi.
> Why.


Holy crap I didn't notice before I posted it but you're right.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 29, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I'm bothered over the Yoshi sprite being the one from SMW2.


Your such a geek u noticed that.
Why.

(im joking).


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 29, 2020)

Veho said:


>


how did they fucking mess that up
ahh china the place where people dont do shit and pollute my home country


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 29, 2020)

I give up...


----------



## Mythical (Aug 29, 2020)

People don't like change and like to bitch and complain. The only real reasons to use Windows below Windows 10. You could argue for compatibility and visual but you can easily run anything via emulator/vm and you can customize every os quite easily to look like another.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 29, 2020)

Mythical said:


> you can customize every os quite easily to look like another.


You cant on windows 10 and 8.


----------



## Sono (Aug 29, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> You cant on windows 10 and 8.



You can on 8.0 (and imho it looks as good or better as some Windows 7 themes), but you mess up your install if you try on 10. I tried multiple methods, all of them resulted in a reinstall, and just gave up on theming.



jt_1258 said:


> ya...but you seem like the person who is preaching windows 7 like it's the second coming of jesus so it's not just that one persons use case that matters...for a short time I had both a windows 7 pc and a windows 10 pc in my household at the same time and tbh, aside from the update thing every one in a while it isn't that bad. it looks and works just fine in my opinion and honestly don't see where people are coming from with windows 10 supposedly being the devil essentially.





Mythical said:


> People don't like change and like to bitch and complain. The only real reasons to use Windows below Windows 10. You could argue for compatibility and visual but you can easily run anything via emulator/vm and you can customize every os quite easily to look like another.



I respectfully disagree.

At my workplace it's a policy to keep the operating system you're using up-to-date, including the software (where it makes sense to keep it up to date).
The problem with this policy is that every update something breaks. We can't afford reinstalls every month (I'm not overexaggerating!), but it's coming really close. I can't do my work properly because the clipboard doesn't work, and I tried EVERYTHING to try get clipboard working again, but I'm at a loss.

Oh, and since the new update not only is my clipboard broken, but I get BSODs if I have the PC running for more than a few days.
And no, I can't interrupt the run. There are just some things which need to run for days, weeks, or even up to 4 months. You could say that the program should be ready for power outages (which it is), but if it crashes every few days for a whole night then those 4 months could become more time.

People wouldn't have problems with Windows 10 if it... well, didn't have as many and as fatal problems as previous versions combined.

And don't get me started on the crapware and bullshit in non-Enterprice versions... You must get the Enterprice version if you want to have a chance of a long-running operation not getting interrupted by a forced reboot, because it's important to install updates which break your clipboard and cause BSODs. The earliest version I tried is 1607, and they STILL didn't fix the E button crash in the calculator after four whole years...


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 29, 2020)

Stop, the posts are off-topic and will be deleted.


----------



## Mythical (Aug 29, 2020)

It was relevant to the already offtopic, and your whole argument is invalid as businesses use ltsb version of windows that only gets updated rarely and has much more quality assurance, you could also take the 5 seconds to turn off autoupdates and as a business you should have regular backups/snapshots for your important equipment.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

plus virtual machines would solve a lot of these problem you mention

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> You cant on windows 10 and 8.


Yes you can, you must not have looked into the ton of free and easy to use software or the built in customization options of windows


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 29, 2020)

I give up...


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2020)

*pssst, if you wanna argue over Windows versions, I think it's a good time to make a new thread about it. 
Keep the memes coming guyze.*


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Aug 29, 2020)

Sequel to Call of Duty: Shoot A Man


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 30, 2020)

legit image from the twitter...just wow the implications of this XD


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 31, 2020)

Spider Ball


----------



## James_ (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## RandomUser (Aug 31, 2020)

Only some older gamers may get this:






Mythical said:


> People don't like change and like to bitch and complain. The only real reasons to use Windows below Windows 10. You could argue for compatibility and visual but you can easily run anything via emulator/vm and you can customize every os quite easily to look like another.


I have an hardware or a few that will not work in Windows 10 and will not work in Virtual Machine regardless if VM is running a compatible OS. Sometimes the hardware doesn't like being pass through to the VM. Also there is other reason for not running Windows 10 due to its limitation in the CPU department, however just recently brought to my attention, an edition of Windows 10 pro that is "Workstation" and now I can utilize all of my CPU and cores. So far it seems to be running good.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 31, 2020)

James_ said:


>


that's already been posted


----------



## gameboy (Aug 31, 2020)

RandomUser said:


> Only some older gamers may get this:
> View attachment 223254
> 
> 
> I have an hardware or a few that will not work in Windows 10 and will not work in Virtual Machine regardless if VM is running a compatible OS. Sometimes the hardware doesn't like being pass through to the VM. Also there is other reason for not running Windows 10 due to its limitation in the CPU department, however just recently brought to my attention, an edition of Windows 10 pro that is "Workstation" and now I can utilize all of my CPU and cores. So far it seems to be running good.



my uncles and their friends used to joke about this all the time back in the early 1990s and I was a kid but I understood what they meant....


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2020)

RandomUser said:


> Only some older gamers may get this:
> View attachment 223254


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 31, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Spider Ball
> 
> View attachment 223238


thanks i have paralysis and scrunched up in a ball


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 31, 2020)

on that topic, may we take a moment of silence for this crime in the gaming industry. poor snake, what have they done to you


----------



## James_ (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## leon315 (Aug 31, 2020)

RandomUser said:


> Only some older gamers may get this:
> View attachment 223254
> 
> 
> I have an hardware or a few that will not work in Windows 10 and will not work in Virtual Machine regardless if VM is running a compatible OS. Sometimes the hardware doesn't like being pass through to the VM. Also there is other reason for not running Windows 10 due to its limitation in the CPU department, however just recently brought to my attention, an edition of Windows 10 pro that is "Workstation" and now I can utilize all of my CPU and cores. So far it seems to be running good.


IS THAT A BROTHERL or something? 
Anyone explain me this joke?


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2020)

leon315 said:


> IS THAT A BROTHERL or something?
> Anyone explain me this joke?


https://www.zeldadungeon.net/wiki/Healing_Lady


----------



## Xzi (Aug 31, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> on that topic, may we take a moment of silence for this crime in the gaming industry. poor snake, what have they done to you
> View attachment 223300


Straight up gave him Hank Hill levels of asslessness.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Naderino (Aug 31, 2020)

This one killed me!


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 1, 2020)

you have entered my meme folder


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Asia81 (Sep 1, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 223309


This remind me the majora mask on 3ds meme before the game was officialy announced


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Sep 1, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 223346


explanation


----------



## emmauss (Sep 1, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> explanation


Just google 'jelly filled donuts meme'. you will know.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Sep 1, 2020)

emmauss said:


> Just google 'jelly filled donuts meme'. you will know.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 1, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 223375


pfff, I'm clearly slacking. people seem to do so much awesome stuff in game o.o


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## JavaScribe (Sep 1, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> Spoiler: tall image


Yay for ethics!   
I noticed the artist's name was removed, so for reference, here's that comic.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2020)

JavaScribe said:


> Yay for ethics!
> I noticed the artist's name was removed, so for reference, here's that comic.


Sorry, simply took it on facebook, didn't know it was edited


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 1, 2020)

JavaScribe said:


> Yay for ethics!
> I noticed the artist's name was removed, so for reference, here's that comic.


wow, kinda shitty to go out of your way to hide the original creator...looking that the 2 it definitely wan't because of cropping either and was clearly painted over -.-
edit, yes I saw the message that it was the facebooker that did it and not the person who posted it to the meme box


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 2, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


>


all those fortnite children going to their parents and screaming I WANT RTX


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 2, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> all those fortnite children going to their parents and screaming I WANT RTX


well...I guess any step towards more widespread use of rtx is a good step...


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 2, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 223335


one of the reasons to hate tempBOT.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 2, 2020)

funy image


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 2, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 223435
> funy image


I don't get it...
but I don't play Minecraft so maybe it's normal...


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 2, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> I don't get it...
> but I don't play Minecraft so maybe it's normal...


don't worry, I play a fuck load of minecraft and even I don't get it.............


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Mythical (Sep 2, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> don't worry, I play a fuck load of minecraft and even I don't get it.............


it's because it's not funny, they're just butthurt

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I host Killing floor 2, Minecraft, and Risk of Rain 2 servers for a 6000+ gaming discord and I haven't ever felt the need to ban anybody


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## BORTZ (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Owenge (Sep 2, 2020)

OG post from Reddit is here


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 2, 2020)

Naderino said:


> This one killed me!
> 
> View attachment 223317





BORTZ said:


> View attachment 223468


a solid ouch, original post went nowhere but the repost actually makes front page, what a twist


----------



## Naderino (Sep 2, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> a solid ouch, original post went nowhere but the repost actually makes front page, what a twist



Lmao! I'm not popular enough. Bortz is an OG, so I'll take it ;p


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 2, 2020)

Naderino said:


> Lmao! I'm not popular enough. Bortz is an OG, so I'll take it ;p


Oh shiz I had I idea you posted that before.
I'll wait like 24 hours and add the likes I get into your account.


----------



## Naderino (Sep 2, 2020)

Hahah no need bro! That's really too much effort for something so small too. We'll keep this as a fun joke between us from now on


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 2, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 223366


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2020)

A bit of OC I slapped together real quick for y'all.


----------



## toguro_max (Sep 2, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 223438


I believe Gunther would be better represented if his (?) hair were more like a pompadour...


----------



## MetoMeto (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 2, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 223468


That is clearly a Digimon. Get educated


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Sep 2, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


>


iwatas a marketing gimmick.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 3, 2020)

Veho said:


>


#pokemonmastersex


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 3, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> View attachment 223492


i'd buy any of these CAPCOM VS games if it means seeing any ace attorney representation coming from capcom.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 3, 2020)

James_ said:


>


I didnt watch the direct, why would they remove it on april 1st???


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 3, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> I didnt watch the direct, why would they remove it on april 1st???


Maybe they're going to sell them individually? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 3, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> I didnt watch the direct, why would they remove it on april 1st???


because fuck you
I am not even kidding when I say they gave no reason beyond the implication that it's just for the anniversary...and yes it is being pulled from the eshop too
galaxy is up in the air but my assumption is that they could be pulling it in a lead up to eventually putting up a N64 NSO app and a possibly even a GC NSO app that would have the titles you would expect


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 4, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> That is clearly a Digimon. Get educated


You mean "Yo-kai


----------



## TheCasualties (Sep 4, 2020)

toguro_max said:


> I believe Gunther would be better represented if his (?) hair were more like a pompadour...


Did somebody say pompadour?


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Owenge (Sep 4, 2020)

Owenge said:


> OG post from Reddit is here


SO I'm selling my 2070S and getting a 3080...


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Sep 4, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 223747


that is a picture


----------



## morvoran (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## BORTZ (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (Sep 5, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 223626


i don't care. IMO It's stupid to even think about it. When it's out it's out, ill be among first to buy it, that's all i know!
I don't like announcements anyway...just release the damn thing and be done with it. All the trailers and year in advance announcements are just tense and bring to much expectations.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 6, 2020)

Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/PowerMadOtaku/status/1301333217358864389


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 6, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> https://twitter.com/PowerMadOtaku/status/1301333217358864389


no...there is no way that music was part of it XD


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 6, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> no...there is no way that music was part of it XD



1:50


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## morvoran (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 7, 2020)

peachet crown is inevitable


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 7, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> peachet crown is inevitable
> View attachment 224087


Delete this. Kill it with fire.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 7, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Delete this. Kill it with fire.


I thought you hated the Meme Box anyway.


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Sep 7, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 224082


One does RTX, the other doesn't.
Though the 3070 is a better value at this point


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 7, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> I thought you hated the Meme Box anyway.


I do hate it.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 7, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I do hate it.


Then why are you here?


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 7, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Then why are you here?


Front page and notifications. That's why.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 7, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Front page and notifications. That's why.


aside from enjoying the suffering I assume being why your here
if this was to be taken seriously
A. Unfollow the thread
B. Change your front page settings to not have the meme box


----------



## morvoran (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Sep 7, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> aside from enjoying the suffering I assume being why your here
> if this was to be taken seriously
> A. Unfollow the thread
> B. Change your front page settings to not have the meme box


and yes i also come here to se how bad it is.


----------



## JavaScribe (Sep 7, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 224082


One of those things is going to have a very poor resale value if you decide to get rid of it later.

The other thing won't taste very good after a week or two.

I'll let you decide which is which.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 8, 2020)

cool, now you can play doom on the same thing you use to test the fact that you fucked them up


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 8, 2020)

morvoran said:


> View attachment 224142


I love Stonetoss!


----------



## morvoran (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 8, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 224263


Clearly they are trying to send a message.

I almost expect a new Nintendo console looking like a grill or a cooler.


----------



## JavaScribe (Sep 9, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Clearly they are trying to send a message.
> 
> I almost expect a new Nintendo console looking like a grill or a cooler.


You seem to have forgotten the toaster.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 9, 2020)

JavaScribe said:


> You seem to have forgotten the toaster.


Oh shit you're right


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## BORTZ (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 10, 2020)

i am enjoying all these sudden digimon memes


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 10, 2020)

what is digimon


CPG said:


> i am enjoying all these sudden digimon memes


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 10, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> what is digimon


pokemon, but with a way better anime


----------



## James_ (Sep 10, 2020)

CPG said:


> pokemon, but with a way better anime


I agree and I haven't even watched it


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## tfocosta (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 11, 2020)

GUYS THE NINTENDO SWITCH PRO HAS BEEN LEAKED


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 11, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 224477
> GUYS THE NINTENDO SWITCH PRO HAS BEEN LEAKED


nitnedo huh?


----------



## CTR640 (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Sep 11, 2020)

Gave me a good chuckle


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 11, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 224477
> GUYS THE NINTENDO SWITCH PRO HAS BEEN LEAKED


Holy crap I have one of those.


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 11, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 224537


There's probably an SNES in that cartridge flap.


----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## CTR640 (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


>



Judging by the number of people who completely lose their shit if they can't sell their old games, this maymay is not true.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2020)

Veho said:


>


I'm surprised by the lack of Celine Dion.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 13, 2020)

Veho said:


>





VinsCool said:


> I'm surprised by the lack of Celine Dion.


lol


----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> lol
> View attachment 224745


Dude, that's like 5 months ago... I can't even remember what happened yesterday


----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2020)

Veho said:


> Dude, that's like 5 months ago... I can't even remember what happened yesterday


This is like inception levels of posts


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 14, 2020)

Veho said:


>





the only thing my eyes were focused on


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 14, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 224802
> the only thing my eyes were focused on


looks like Maggie Simpson


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 14, 2020)

YYYYY


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 14, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 224851


I hope she wasn't pregnant.



VinsCool said:


> I'm surprised by the lack of Celine Dion.


Dion doesn't end in eon.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 14, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 224867


is that an actual phrase?
I mean, two "are" written that way seems to make no sense in my french ears...


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 14, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> is that an actual phrase?
> I mean, two "are" written that way seems to make no sense in my french ears...


ok, for context from the original garbage localization
he calls these donuts and says jelly filled are his favorite...


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 14, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> ok, for context from the original garbage localization
> he calls these donuts and says jelly filled are his favorite...


oh i see^^
my bad^^'''


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Sep 15, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 224263


I'm definitely getting the speaker. Maybe we'll get lucky and Sony will put out a budget PS5. I'm not paying $500 USD at launch for something that will only have a handful of games I want.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 15, 2020)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I'm definitely getting the speaker. Maybe we'll get lucky and Sony will put out a budget PS5. I'm not paying $500 USD at launch for something that will only have a handful of games I want.


You'll spend more money in the long run by getting the speaker.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 15, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Dion doesn't end in eon.


The pronunciation does, however, sound the same.


Noctosphere said:


> is that an actual phrase?
> I mean, two "are" written that way seems to make no sense in my french ears...


I think it's the missing comma that fucks it up. I also had to reread twice to get it. Clever bastards with the jelly donuts tho lol


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 15, 2020)

Grand Day Out


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 16, 2020)

It's time to stop calling the Wii U badly named


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Sep 17, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 225011
> It's time to stop calling the Wii U badly named


Yep. Atleast the Wii U did feel like something new, the xboxs all have terrible names and the Series S model just looks like a One S with a huge black circle drawn on it.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 17, 2020)

My chosen pre-order is safely placed.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 18, 2020)

Bald Makoto Bald Makoto Bald Makoto


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 18, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Fun fact. There is a Kirby vacuum brand.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Axido (Sep 18, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 225152



It's probably not the weapon, but the fact that he got convicted to undo the damage of a crime he didn't commit, by a staged trial held by an obviously flawed judicial system while he was planning to have a nice vacation with his princess.

I'd as well be pissed as heck if that happened to me.

Could be both that AND the weapon, though.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 18, 2020)

Edit: don't wanna be taken the wrong way


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2020)

60GB day one patch, yo.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 18, 2020)

(I did not make this and I do not know where it's from)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 18, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> (I did not make this and I do not know where it's from)
> View attachment 225264


The dude yelling represents gbatemp users


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Sep 19, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> (I did not make this and I do not know where it's from)
> View attachment 225264


It's not so much against the fun, but mostly because you'll have a much better experience on emulators compared to the official 60$ bundle...
The situation is similar to Minecraft Java vs Bedrock.


----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (Sep 19, 2020)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> It's not so much against the fun, but mostly because you'll have a much better experience on emulators compared to the official 60$ bundle...
> The situation is similar to Minecraft Java vs Bedrock.


I mean, $200-300 Switch + $60 game vs $700+ PC that can handle Dolphin if you want to have a decent framerate, plus having to pirate them (or the necessary hardware + official original copies, which will probably be about $250)
Sure, it may be the better experience, but not always the better option


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Sep 19, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> I mean, $200-300 Switch + $60 game vs $700+ PC that can handle Dolphin if you want to have a decent framerate, plus having to pirate them (or the necessary hardware + official original copies, which will probably be about $250)
> Sure, it may be the better experience, but not always the better option


You don't need an expensive PC for dolphin, a lot of APUs can handle it...
Plus, you can also play it on just a Switch by launching Linux / using the unofficial port.


----------



## leon315 (Sep 19, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 224322


My childhood is ruined


----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2020)

So apparently, in order to spite the scalpers, people have created bots to bid on anything with "Nvidia 3080" in the name, to run up the prices and render sales void: 







And it's been working too well, they're bidding on _anything_ with 3080 in the name:


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Sep 19, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> I mean, $200-300 Switch + $60 game vs $700+ PC that can handle Dolphin if you want to have a decent framerate, plus having to pirate them (or the necessary hardware + official original copies, which will probably be about $250)
> Sure, it may be the better experience, but not always the better option


buying a nintendo wii for playing, super mario galaxy and sunshine arent expensive.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 19, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> buying a nintendo wii for playing, super mario galaxy and sunshine arent expensive.


that still leaves sm64...the wii shop is shut down, the wii u vc of 64 is actively bad, and where do you even begin with dumping an n64 cartridge...where are you supposed to go besides piracy I may ask in this situation given how much harder it is to play SM64 legally...


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 19, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> (I did not make this and I do not know where it's from)
> View attachment 225264


He's right. Why settle for less at a higher cost?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 19, 2020)

Oh no


----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Oh no
> View attachment 225420


What did you think happened with all the dead Marios and Luigis? 
A better question is, what do they do with the rest of their bodies?


----------



## morvoran (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 20, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> He's right. Why settle for less at a higher cost?


How ironic


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 20, 2020)

I think this is a new record, a repost within the same page o.0


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 20, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> I think this is a new record, a repost within the same page o.0


Oh, shucks - didn't even notice that! Great minds think alike, @VinsCool!


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 20, 2020)

Didn't know this, pretty cool.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 20, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


>


STATION!


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## CTR640 (Sep 20, 2020)

Veho said:


> So apparently, in order to spite the scalpers, people have created bots to bid on anything with "Nvidia 3080" in the name, to run up the prices and render sales void:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 21, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 225602


I thought this was funny, but might not true for all of them exactly...

Then I realized I was sitting in almost the same position-


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 21, 2020)

nvm


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> I thought this was funny, but might not true for all of them exactly...
> 
> Then I realized I was sitting in almost the same position-


I was literally sitting in that same position when I made that post. Sometimes stereotypes are just facts.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 21, 2020)

nvm


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Sep 21, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


>



i changed into that kid when i was 2 years old has a NES GAMER!!


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 22, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## morvoran (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 22, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 22, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


>


There's always those of us who are willing to keep physical games alive. You'd be spending more money in the long run going all-digital, and what happens when the online stores close?


----------



## Mythical (Sep 22, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> There's always those of us who are willing to keep physical games alive. You'd be spending more money in the long run going all-digital, and what happens when the online stores close?


except how even the physical games nowadays need separate updates often, atleast for larger titles, so is it really physical? technically yes, but in the same sense no


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Mythical (Sep 22, 2020)

rip mario, and cappy too, they didn't ask for this


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 22, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 225748


HA XD killing them with kindness, or at least there ruse


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 22, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 225529
> Didn't know this, pretty cool.


I posted it on Facebook in a Quebecois Geek page
Of course, there had to be a moderator to close it because there was too much transphobic message 
Sad society....


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 225799


"Enjoy your Knuckles sandwich, but don't eat it"?  Now what are other enjoyable activities... I know a children's cookbok didn't mean to tell me to bone a carton echidna, but I choose to interpret it that way


----------



## toguro_max (Sep 22, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 225799


I chuckle, unlike Knuckles.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 22, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> I posted it on Facebook in a Quebecois Geek page
> Of course, there had to be a moderator to close it because there was too much transphobic message
> Sad society....


This is so sad, we live on a society


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 23, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


>


sure they are, there just in denial


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 23, 2020)

HaloEffect17 said:


> View attachment 216634


YESSS MARIO PARTY 5 BABYYYY


----------



## Costello (Sep 23, 2020)

son of a bitch did it again!


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 23, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


>


Pursuit - Trying To Find The Funnie


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 23, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Pursuit - Trying To Find The Funnie


In 2013 this would be easy


----------



## TheJeweler (Sep 23, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


>


Is the little one this Metroid I hear about?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 23, 2020)

TheJeweler said:


> Is the little one this Metroid I hear about?


No, that’s Sonic you fucking fake gamer


----------



## TheJeweler (Sep 23, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> No, that’s Sonic you fucking fake gamer


I AM NO FAKE!
I LOVE THE POKERMANS


Spoiler


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 23, 2020)

TheJeweler said:


> I AM NO FAKE!
> I LOVE THE POKERMANS
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Really? Who is pewsepticplier?


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Sep 23, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> YESSS MARIO PARTY 5 BABYYYY


My fav Mario Party bro, so good.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 23, 2020)

Happy autumn! (Northern hemisphere gang)


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Sep 23, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> View attachment 225187
> Bald Makoto Bald Makoto Bald Makoto


No, why, stop, die.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 23, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> View attachment 225841


when you copy someones homework and yet get a better grade just from some of the changes alone o.o


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 23, 2020)

HaloEffect17 said:


> My fav Mario Party bro, so good.


A fellow man of culture, I see


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 23, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hippy dave said:


> View attachment 225837
> Happy autumn! (Northern hemisphere gang)


here in quebec


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 23, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 225845


So true.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## StrayGuitarist (Sep 23, 2020)

Oh, jeez, guess I GOTTA buy it now..


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 24, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


>


I am homer in this image(although I did play legend of Zelda on 3ds virtual console before playing botw and I’m playing through oot 3D rn)


----------



## Vila_ (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2020)

Spooktober is nigh, mine doods.


----------



## jahrs (Sep 24, 2020)

Why cant nintendo do cool sh*t like that in any of their games.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 24, 2020)

jahrs said:


> Why cant nintendo do cool sh*t like that in any of their games.


Why did you censor shit?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Why did you censor shit?


maybe he thought swearing wasnt allowed? it's not that odd of an assumption since even if its allowed people dont swear often


----------



## jahrs (Sep 24, 2020)

Mostly cause I'm at work and my boss sometimes looks over my shoulder plus I find censoring a curse word makes it funny in my mind.


----------



## Brayton1-7 (Sep 24, 2020)

(c) You can have a scooter when you pay for it yourself, and (d) if you can't learn to start a new thread rather than responding to an old one, you'll be banned. [thread locked by moderator]


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 24, 2020)

Brayton1-7 said:


> (c) You can have a scooter when you pay for it yourself, and (d) if you can't learn to start a new thread rather than responding to an old one, you'll be banned. [thread locked by moderator]


(e) this guy actually knows her in real life and is stalking.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


>


god bless .part files


----------



## Xzi (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## slimbizzy (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Sep 25, 2020)

Jokes on you I use the dark blue theme


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 25, 2020)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Jokes on you I use the dark blue theme


tempbot cares not what you care for, you are under it's control with your entrance to it's profile...it's domain


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> (e) this guy actually knows her in real life and is stalking.


Which guy?


----------



## MajinCubyan (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2020)

*Official source*


----------



## Vila_ (Sep 25, 2020)

Veho said:


> *Official source*


Ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## CTR640 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Sep 25, 2020)

CTR640 said:


>


NANI THE FUCK I SAW THIS 9 MONTHS AGO


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 25, 2020)

Veho said:


> *Official source*


Now I’m glad among us killed this game


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 25, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Now I’m glad among us killed this game


which would win, a human shoved into a bean or one big bone


----------



## toguro_max (Sep 25, 2020)

Veho said:


> *Official source*



I find it funny that it's eyelashes are behind the skin...


----------



## IS1982 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Sep 25, 2020)

Dear God


----------



## bahamut920 (Sep 26, 2020)

Kirby with lips disturbs me more than the contortionist skeleton inside.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Marcus777 (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Sep 26, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 225836


How is this [email protected] related, van man?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


> *Official source*


No, why, fuck you, delete this.


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 26, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Gotta respect the grind


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 26, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> How is this [email protected] related, van man?


This is a meme thread. Doesn’t say anything about having to be related to gaming.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> This is a meme thread. Doesn’t say anything about having to be related to gaming.


it does, in the very first post where rules are said by our dear @Costello


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 26, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> This is a meme thread. Doesn’t say anything about having to be related to gaming.


Sorry to be a party pooper, but...


Costello said:


> - do not post pictures that have nothing to do with video games. You may receive a warn if you do so.


Though, I guess this does feel a bit contradictory with the ‘and/or’ in the rule just above it.


Costello said:


> - only post pictures if they are funny and/or relevant to video games


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 26, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 226258


I actually saw this in my pokemon emerald rom.
I also have encountered ghastly while surfing.

Is it normal?


----------



## leon315 (Sep 27, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 226271


WOW, i fucking need this!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> View attachment 226032


Actually the money used to purchase Bethesda is The leftover cauz M$ failed to purchase Tiktok. XDDD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 225602


I don't get it, maybe i'm too innocent? Plz explain


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 27, 2020)

would of been funnier 12 years ago.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 27, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 226298
> 
> would of been funnier 12 years ago.


they actually are more efficient, 80hp for lemonade vs 50hp for super potion
Unless it changed in SS? I know that SP now gives 60hp, but does limonade do as well?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 27, 2020)

leon315 said:


> I don't get it, maybe i'm too innocent? Plz explain


Bisexuals literally can't sit straight, this is a universal fact.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 27, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Bisexuals literally can't sit straight, this is a universal fact.


why?
is their rectum sized or shaped differently?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 27, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> why?
> is their rectum sized or shaped differently?


IDK, we just suck at sitting.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 226301


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 226301


it's a shame we will never get to see the continuation teased at the ending of the bonus chapter


----------



## T-hug (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 27, 2020)

I surrre hope videeeo clips are allllowed, because this is, quite, theee interresstiiingg footage of meee taking the, liberrty of free choice from the, Combine, and makiiing the, choicees, for them!


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 27, 2020)

Are we posting G-Man clips now?


----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2020)

Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 27, 2020)

Veho said:


>


and it show when sales of the xbox one x spiked by 747% on amazon on the day series x pre orders went up XD
https://www.ign.com/articles/xbox-series-x-preorder-xbox-one-x-spike

https://twitter.com/AndrewAlerts/status/1308497697775562752?s=20


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 28, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 226298
> 
> would of been funnier 12 years ago.


12 years ago lemonade had a higher effect than super potions. They nerfed it


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 226457


I see the G, but where's the R and B? 
I rate it 3.3 out of 10.


----------



## Naderino (Sep 28, 2020)

Leaked image ahead of the Crown Tundra presentation


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 28, 2020)

Naderino said:


> Leaked image ahead of the Crown Tundra presentation
> 
> View attachment 226459


nah...that looks to good to be a game made by gamefreak so it can't be real


----------



## MajinCubyan (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 29, 2020)

MajinCubyan said:


>


Great movie.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 29, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


>


How many times will this be reposted here?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 29, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> How many times will this be reposted here?


oh sorry, I saw it on facebook^^'' my bad...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 29, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> IDK, we just suck at sitting.


Damn it I was hoping you would know why we can’t sit


----------



## Brayton1-7 (Sep 29, 2020)

SMS is just the worst, but I'm having trouble convincing people to adopt my preferred system, TLS IRC with a local server and a patched DOSBox gateway running in my mobile browser.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 29, 2020)

If it's too gross, remove it please


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


>


Pft, Marin > all. Search your feelings, you know it to be true.


----------



## CTR640 (Sep 29, 2020)

Naderino said:


> Leaked image ahead of the Crown Tundra presentation
> 
> View attachment 226459


Mario was about to throw the penguins and accidentally fell off too because too slippery?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2020)

Brayton1-7 said:


> SMS is just the worst, but I'm having trouble convincing people to adopt my preferred system, TLS IRC with a local server and a patched DOSBox gateway running in my mobile browser.


i have trouble getting people to adopt Line, Messenger, Discord or Telegram, all the ones im willing to use, they all want to use Whatsapp, and i don't get it, how can the same company (Facebook) can have two messaging apps yet have one be so inferior to the other (Seriously, why even bother keeping Whatsapp when Messenger stomps it in every way)


----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## CTR640 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 30, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 226638


I wish untitled goose game was more memorable

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

At least we got that neat 2 player update


----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 30, 2020)

I really need to build a pc


----------



## morvoran (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Marcus777 (Oct 1, 2020)

wait what


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 1, 2020)

Marcus777 said:


> View attachment 226682wait what


I wouldn't really call that a meme but dam, that is incredible


----------



## Marcus777 (Oct 1, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> I wouldn't really call that a meme but dam, that is incredible


Yeah it looks kinda like it's not a meme but yeah it's incredible


----------



## MajinCubyan (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 1, 2020)

It finally happened guys.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 1, 2020)

nah, this speaks even better XD
edit, oh shit, I actually read, bruh


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Asia81 (Oct 2, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 226301


Itadaki, what a great "anime"


----------



## Chary (Oct 2, 2020)

These are the questions that keep me awake at night


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 2, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 226806
> 
> These are the questions that keep me awake at night


Please be the second one, that would be so sick


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 2, 2020)

I have a feeling it might be a full on cuboid version of kirby


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 2, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> I have a feeling it might be a full on cuboid version of kirby


I really hope that’s true, kinda weird they didn’t show Kirby’s costume, they showed it off in every other dlc trailer


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 2, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I really hope that’s true, kinda weird they didn’t show Kirby’s costume, they showed it off in every other dlc trailer


chances are they just couldn't find a way to fit it in? it will likely show up during the showcase tomorrow...if not then maybe it's even being held off for minecon live to be shown alongside a new kirby skin in minecraft that looks the same XD


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 226864


great meme, but not videogame related


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 3, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> great meme, but not videogame related


there is enough overlap between gaming and anime that I was willing to take a shot. time to see what happens


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 3, 2020)

Sakurai heard you talking shit about Steve.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Oct 3, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 226864


It's not a light novel because it isn't "light".

I changed the mind.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 3, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> It's not a light novel because it isn't "light".
> 
> I changed the mind.


well shit, foiled again


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Oct 3, 2020)

Square Kirby


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Oct 4, 2020)

morvoran said:


> View attachment 226676


Was it a real tweet


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Oct 4, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Was it a real tweet


No. Unless they removed it. I'm not seeing it on their Twitter.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 4, 2020)

someone posted this on facebook


----------



## morvoran (Oct 4, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Was it a real tweet


I found the image on another site, so I can't confirm if it's real or fake.  If I would take a guess, I would say it's fake as they would have received a lot of backlash over it.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## CTR640 (Oct 4, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> Sakurai heard you talking shit about Steve.
> View attachment 226920


Bruh, why do you post censored stuff? We are not in Japan.

Uncensored


Spoiler


----------



## Mama Looigi (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## morvoran (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 5, 2020)

morvoran said:


> View attachment 227152


who's that pokemon?


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 5, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> who's that pokemon?


PIKACHUUU!!!!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## wonkeytonk (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Oct 5, 2020)

graciously stolen from reddit


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## TheJeweler (Oct 5, 2020)

Here's an old one I read back in my high school days


----------



## ciaomao (Oct 5, 2020)

Damn right!


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 227226


J.Mario, and his stand, Jump Man


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 5, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> J.Mario, and his stand, Jump Man


What’s their stand power?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> What’s their stand power?


well, Hanged Man moved within mirrors, so maybe Jump Man could move within tubes?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 5, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> well, Hanged Man moved within mirrors, so maybe Jump Man could move within tubes?


Are we counting toilet tubes?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Are we counting toilet tubes?


any tube


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 5, 2020)

So to defeat dio, we just make him stand on a sewer?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> So to defeat dio, we just make him stand on a sewer?


nah, he works for Dio


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 5, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> nah, he works for Dio


Fuck, which part dio

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



 Explain that, Apple fans


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Fuck, which part dio
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 227238 Explain that, Apple fans


Part 9, im from the future


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Oct 6, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> any tube


Vore me daddy Mario.


----------



## LanHikariDS (Oct 6, 2020)

morvoran said:


> I found the image on another site, so I can't confirm if it's real or fake.  If I would take a guess, I would say it's fake as they would have received a lot of backlash over it.


Why would they recieve backlash for that? That's a cool TV stand


----------



## morvoran (Oct 6, 2020)

LanHikariDS said:


> Why would they recieve backlash for that? That's a cool TV stand


People on Twitter are not the most stable minded people on this planet.  They look for anything to be upset about, ie. cancel culture.


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 6, 2020)

@UltraSUPRA


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 6, 2020)

I will just leave you with this image. Take it how you will including luigi's reaction.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 6, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 227272
> @UltraSUPRA


Funny how you posted that while I was playing DGRP2.

Also, I'm not the only one.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Oct 6, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Fuck, which part dio


Part 7 Diego, obviously.


----------



## Marcus777 (Oct 6, 2020)

Damn


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 6, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 227276


120 shrines and 900 korok seeds later


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Oct 6, 2020)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> View attachment 227294


I don't get it.


----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 6, 2020)

Veho said:


>


A worthy sacrifice for link


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 6, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 227349


Steve kinda sus


----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


>


Kirby is not allowed to smile in America. Kirby is SRS BUSINESS.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 6, 2020)

you wanna talk about kinda sus


Scott_pilgrim said:


> Steve kinda sus


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 6, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> you wanna talk about kinda sus
> 
> View attachment 227356


“Hey son, let’s play apex together, I’ll play on your pc”

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

“I already have your pc open and everything”


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> you wanna talk about kinda sus
> 
> View attachment 227356


i used to have a similar setup, except it linked to a hidden folder and i used the internet explorer icon, then i remembered my parents never checked my computer and it has a password already so i stopped doing that


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 7, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 227226


But that's his left hand.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 7, 2020)

woo, when I get on a roll I really do be rolling though with finding good memes


----------



## Veho (Oct 7, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> But that's his left hand.


It's the guy's right hand. Look at the fingers. Compare it with your hands. 
It's on Mario's left side, and his left arm, but the finger configuration is a right hand. 
So Mario has two right hands.


----------



## morvoran (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Naderino (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## morvoran (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2020)

i know its an english forum, but you dont need translation to understand it


----------



## Naderino (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (Oct 8, 2020)

Naderino said:


> View attachment 227725


Having the context for the format hurts


----------



## relauby (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 8, 2020)

relauby said:


> View attachment 227733


Leaked footage of me attempting repairs


----------



## morvoran (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2020)

relauby said:


> View attachment 227733


when you insult free fire in a public school


----------



## wonkeytonk (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2020)

Veho said:


>


no matter how fast i go, i will never outrun what i saw


----------



## Brayton1-7 (Oct 9, 2020)

how


----------



## wonkeytonk (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## battlecatsahead (Oct 10, 2020)

damn, he be spittin facts


----------



## ThoD (Oct 10, 2020)

Dear god, I go away for a few months and the meme box has regressed to the same 5 memes being posted over and over for like 10+ pages straight and even on the same page:/ At least if you are reposting stuff, repost from way back, don't be lazy...





















Anyways, here's a dump because I'm probably leaving again for some months later today, cheers!


----------



## jahrs (Oct 10, 2020)

You know the reason mario looks so serious is not fluud but because he's literally a convicted criminal in that game and is fighting to clear his name while surrounded by a bunch of pineapple shaped assholes who hate his guts. Idk about you but I wouldn't be smiling in that situation


----------



## battlecatsahead (Oct 10, 2020)

jahrs said:


> You know the reason mario looks so serious is not fluud but because he's literally a convicted criminal in that game and is fighting to clear his name while surrounded by a bunch of pineapple shaped assholes who hate his guts. Idk about you but I wouldn't be smiling in that situation


its a joke


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 10, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




edit: heck...I thought they where far enough apart >.<


----------



## James_ (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## emmauss (Oct 10, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 227892


I don't see the relationship between Amber and Zigzagoon. Care to enlighten me? Is it because she is pretty useful despite being an early character.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 10, 2020)

emmauss said:


> I don't see the relationship between Amber and Zigzagoon. Care to enlighten me? Is it because she is pretty useful despite being an early character.


clearly you aren't well aquainted with having an hm slave


----------



## Veho (Oct 10, 2020)

It's real: 

https://www.ign.com/articles/fifa-21-legacy-edition-switch-review


----------



## emmauss (Oct 10, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> clearly you aren't well aquainted with having an hm slave


I do know what hm slaves are, just never made one in any of the pokemon games I played. Also, my Amber is LVL 25 and...
Oh, is it because she  is the only long range character people will get early unless they go for the gacha ones, have a good elemental ability the reacts with pretty much any element in a positive way, only early character with a trap ability, and can actually use her element more often than the melee characters.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 10, 2020)

emmauss said:


> I do know what hm slaves are, just never made one in any of the pokemon games I played. Also, my Amber is LVL 25 and...
> Oh, is it because she  is the only long range character people will get early unless they go for the gacha ones, have a good elemental ability the reacts with pretty much any element in a positive way, only early character with a trap ability, and can actually use her element more often than the melee characters.


she is dumped pretty often for others and used only when needed pretty much


----------



## Brayton1-7 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## wonkeytonk (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Oct 10, 2020)

battlecatsahead said:


> View attachment 227865 damn, he be spittin facts


thats been posted already


----------



## battlecatsahead (Oct 10, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> thats been posted already


okay


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 10, 2020)

wonkeytonk said:


> View attachment 227993


>European MMZ4 cover
>Dr. Willy
>reposting an meme I saw while stalling Reddit a few months back


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 11, 2020)

casually falling from grace every day
can't believe this picture of her exists but at the same time this is the internet...


----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 11, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 228621


...? I'm sure there is a joke there I just don't have the context for it...does he have a different name?


----------



## Mythical (Oct 11, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> ...? I'm sure there is a joke there I just don't have the context for it...does he have a different name?


flick looks like f*** I had to ask someone who told me lmao


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 11, 2020)

Mythical said:


> flick looks like f*** I had to ask someone who told me lmao


whelp, I'm blind...and slow...just noticing now


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 12, 2020)

battlecatsahead said:


> View attachment 227865 damn, he be spittin facts


I mean yeah... that's literally the premise of Sunshine, that FLUDD is a punishment for Mario, meant to be utilized to clean up the mess that they believe he made even though he didn't.  His vacation was ruined and he was falsely arrested and then punished.  Of course Mario isn't going to be happy in the Sunshine art given those cirumstances.


----------



## battlecatsahead (Oct 12, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> I mean yeah... that's literally the premise of Sunshine, that FLUDD is a punishment for Mario, meant to be utilized to clean up the mess that they believe he made even though he didn't.  His vacation was ruined and he was falsely arrested and then punished.  Of course Mario isn't going to be happy in the Sunshine art given those cirumstances.


its a joke


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 12, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> I mean yeah... that's literally the premise of Sunshine, that FLUDD is a punishment for Mario, meant to be utilized to clean up the mess that they believe he made even though he didn't.  His vacation was ruined and he was falsely arrested and then punished.  Of course Mario isn't going to be happy in the Sunshine art given those cirumstances.


err...I wouldn't really call fludd the punishment considering he just happened to find it...tbh mario would be pretty dam screwed had he not considering he probably would have still been tasked with cleaning everything up over a bullshit conviction regardless of having it or not and woo boy is that the only way he would look any more pissed


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 12, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> err...I wouldn't really call fludd the punishment considering he just happened to find it...tbh mario would be pretty dam screwed had he not considering he probably would have still been tasked with cleaning everything up over a bullshit conviction regardless of having it or not and woo boy is that the only way he would look any more pissed



I mean I guess FLUDD is no more a punishment than a hose and sponge would be for the same situation, but at the same time, I wouldn't say that because Mario has FLUDD now, his life is better; FLUDD represents the shitty situation he is in, and is the tool that will help him fix the problem he didn't even create.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 12, 2020)

Robbie robin' you.


----------



## battlecatsahead (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Oct 12, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

How is my post not available!?!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

There it is!


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 12, 2020)

MajinCubyan said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> How is my post not available!?!
> 
> ...


btw pictures posted via link instead of being uploaded will not show up on the front page
just something to consider


----------



## MajinCubyan (Oct 12, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> btw pictures posted via link instead of being uploaded will not show up on the front page
> just something to consider


That would explain why my posts haven't been on the front page since I've posted some straight gold memes. And here I thought all the mods hated me lol


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 12, 2020)

MajinCubyan said:


> That would explain why my posts haven't been on the front page since I've posted some straight gold memes. And here I thought all the mods hated me lol


as far as I know the criteria for front page as a whole is ofc being on the meme box to begin with along with only being the first picture of the post, having to be uploaded and not linked, and having 3 likes. or just being an admin which just gives a free pass straight to the front page bypassing the like requirement '_>'


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Oct 12, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> I mean yeah... that's literally the premise of Sunshine, that FLUDD is a punishment for Mario, meant to be utilized to clean up the mess that they believe he made even though he didn't.  His vacation was ruined and he was falsely arrested and then punished.  Of course Mario isn't going to be happy in the Sunshine art given those cirumstances.


sunshine is a rubbish story about crime and punishment.
it totally does not fit for a mario game either.


----------



## Axido (Oct 12, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> sunshine is a rubbish story about crime and punishment.
> it totally does not fit for a mario game either.



Sure, let's-a-go with a wedding theme instead.
It's not like that plot about crime is expanded beyond the first few minutes of the game.At least I don't recall inhabitants of that island constantly reminding Mario of what a filthy criminal he is instead of asking him for help with their usual tasks.


----------



## battlecatsahead (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## battlecatsahead (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Mythical (Oct 13, 2020)

battlecatsahead said:


> snip


This causes me anxiety (mario meme)


----------



## battlecatsahead (Oct 13, 2020)

Mythical said:


> This causes me anxiety (mario meme)


i didnt say snip


----------



## IceyyColdSnipez (Oct 13, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Oct 13, 2020)

IceyyColdSnipez said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 229002


old


----------



## IceyyColdSnipez (Oct 13, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> old


Really???


----------



## Brayton1-7 (Oct 13, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> btw pictures posted via link instead of being uploaded will not show up on the front page
> just something to consider


Ah, thanks, I wondered why my stuff wasn't being put up on the front.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 13, 2020)

good grief...what happened to the beginning of the meme box? nearly every posts image is dead


----------



## Veho (Oct 13, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> good grief...what happened to the beginning of the meme box? nearly every posts image is dead


Are you looking at it on your phone? For some reason images on the first page refuse to load on my phone, but show up fine on the desktop.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 13, 2020)

Veho said:


> Are you looking at it on your phone? For some reason images on the first page refuse to load on my phone, but show up fine on the desktop.


windows 10, chrome, 64 bit cpu
so nothing crazy. I haven't checked further but at the very least the first 10 pages are plagued with this https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/284326290759221248/765638908129050664/unknown.png
edit, some images do load though btw


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 14, 2020)

what if I told you from a month ago that this would be a real image


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## jahrs (Oct 14, 2020)

I think the caption should be Man won a chance to be a real life video game character now all that's missing is a second party telling him to make dumb decisions


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 14, 2020)

but does this count as nsfw?


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 14, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> but does this count as nsfw?
> View attachment 229230


Why would it?


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 14, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Why would it?


...I think you missed the joke


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 14, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> ...I think you missed the joke


I always seem to do that.


----------



## Mythical (Oct 14, 2020)

I also missed the joke then


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 14, 2020)

Mythical said:


> I also missed the joke then


The way he holds the meat makes it look like his dick


----------



## morvoran (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2020)

#


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2020)

so bad its good


----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> so bad its good View attachment 229296


Ahhh, the 90s.


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 15, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> #


This picture is worth 820 euro + -
Not counting the console it self which would be around 1200 eur!
I could build a perfect gaming PC with that money 


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 15, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> so bad its good View attachment 229296


"Hands stuck in gaming position"
"Gaming position"


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 15, 2020)

jahrs said:


> You know the reason mario looks so serious is not fluud but because he's literally a convicted criminal in that game and is fighting to clear his name while surrounded by a bunch of pineapple shaped assholes who hate his guts. Idk about you but I wouldn't be smiling in that situation


Hes not a criminal though, he's just convicted.


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 15, 2020)

morvoran said:


> View attachment 227152


yes but real pirates on the sea, they steal, kill, do horrors.
Person that copy original don't.
I don't know why they are called "pirates" in the first place (i mean that ones that make illegal copies of stuff). lol


----------



## JavaScribe (Oct 15, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> windows 10, chrome, 64 bit cpu
> so nothing crazy. I haven't checked further but at the very least the first 10 pages are plagued with this https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/284326290759221248/765638908129050664/unknown.png
> edit, some images do load though btw


I just noticed this a few days ago. Same browser/OS.
I don't think anyone uses 32-bit anymore.


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 15, 2020)

JavaScribe said:


> I don't think anyone uses 32-bit anymore.


Why wouldn't they?


----------



## JavaScribe (Oct 15, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Why wouldn't they?


It's 2020?
Okay, there are still some people using 32-bit. But you'd have to go out of your way to get anything not 64-bit.


----------



## Axido (Oct 15, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> The way he holds the meat makes it look like his dick



It might just be my age, but I'm still missing the joke even though I figured that out on my own.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Axido (Oct 16, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 229398



If I ever get my hands on a PS5, I'd probably make it cry.
I mean, a few months ago I started doing 5 (sometimes 10) push-ups whenever I die in a game. I didn't work out very much since then.

So far the game that made me do the most exercises was a Smurfs game from the 90's.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 16, 2020)

Axido said:


> If I ever get my hands on a PS5, I'd probably make it cry.
> I mean, a few months ago I started doing 5 (sometimes 10) push-ups whenever I die in a game. I didn't work out very much since then.
> 
> So far the game that made me do the most exercises was a Smurfs game from the 90's.


need to try that, though i already go to the gym, but extra exercise is always nice


----------



## Vila_ (Oct 16, 2020)

Bruh momento numero 5


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 16, 2020)

Vilagamer999 said:


> Bruh momento numero 5
> 
> View attachment 229451


Peter Griffin???


----------



## Brayton1-7 (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 16, 2020)

Axido said:


> I started doing 5 (sometimes 10) push-ups whenever I die in a game.
> 
> So far the game that made me do the most exercises was a Smurfs game from the 90's.


Damn! I like the idea!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 16, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 229398


Every PS5 is Personalised.....


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 16, 2020)

Veho said:


>


I actually always liked zelda games because of how interesting other characters look.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 16, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> Peter Griffin???


seems legit to me


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 16, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> seems legit to me
> View attachment 229498


this is also legit. its a dlc pack "anorexic samus"


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 16, 2020)

Who killed Blue?


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 16, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Who killed Blue?
> 
> View attachment 229514


Red sus
Subscribe and like for more Among Us funnys


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 17, 2020)

welp...just when you thought you had seen all the ways doom can be run...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> welp...just when you thought you had seen all the ways doom can be run...
> 
> View attachment 229526



hey Quake, how are you doing? BECAUSE I'M A (bunch of) POTATO(s)


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 17, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 229528


@IC_  is steaming rn


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## IC_ (Oct 17, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 229528





Scott_pilgrim said:


> @IC_  is steaming rn


New Horizons is still worse


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 17, 2020)

IC_ said:


> New Horizons is still worse


...well, this is the internet. people can in fact have different opinions


----------



## Mythical (Oct 18, 2020)

Can we have a rule where we don't shit on other people's memes? it's like it's on every page.
Yeah not every meme is good, but you can't have good memes without bad memes


----------



## MajinCubyan (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## ciaomao (Oct 18, 2020)

no doom 4 me. should I upgrade my hw?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2020)

Mythical said:


> Can we have a rule where we don't shit on other people's memes? it's like it's on every page.
> Yeah not every meme is good, but you can't have good memes without bad memes


someone once said "behind every shit meme there is a stranger trying to get a smile out of you"


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## IS1982 (Oct 19, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 229917


I don't get it.


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 19, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> I don't get it.


said text there means menacing...it's a jojo refrence
he's just standing there...menacingly


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 19, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> said text there means menacing...it's a jojo refrence
> he's just standing there...menacingly


Ah. I know Jojo, but I didn't get why it was funny. Thank you. 

(I still don't get it, but now I don't get it _less_.)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Brayton1-7 (Oct 19, 2020)

What's your favorite game, and what would you rate it on this scale?
There are plenty of finer gradations. I got 'critically endangered/extinct in the wild' on my exam, although the curve bumped it all the way up to 'venti.'


----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 20, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 229965


so I'm not alone...sun and moon...what little I did play of it, felt so linear...I was questioning how long the narrow intro was till I realized it was the whole game :/


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 20, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


>


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 20, 2020)

Get this guy as the voice for Magneto in the MCU, Marvel! XD


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 20, 2020)

you really thought they couldn't lewd labo? think again


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 20, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> you really thought they couldn't lewd labo? think again
> View attachment 230109


This image is so crispy


----------



## toguro_max (Oct 20, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> you really thought they couldn't lewd labo? think again
> View attachment 230109


This picture sways a little too much into Katawa Shoujo territory...


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## jahrs (Oct 21, 2020)

So considering that the switch has no camera would that be the blind girl or the girl with no arms or both?


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 21, 2020)

I, Kingy, sure do.


----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2020)

YES IT DOES YOU STUPID MUTT


----------



## Sono (Oct 21, 2020)

Veho said:


> YES IT DOES YOU STUPID MUTT



The DualShock 2 would have a talk with this comic.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 21, 2020)

Sono said:


> The DualShock 2 would have a talk with this comic.


Did any games use it, though? Also, it sounds really tiring to have to press down the button with all your might every time (probably not very good for the controller's longevity, either).


----------



## Flopglop (Oct 21, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Did any games use it, though? Also, it sounds really tiring to have to press down the button with all your might every time (probably not very good for the controller's longevity, either).


I'm pretty sure metal gear solid 2 and the last of us both use them.


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 21, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 230264


Just because it's "Retro Studios" doesn't mean its gonna be a good Metroid game. And they take to much time. Unless they dont make some pass time metroid like oh idk, Metroid 6 i quit waiting till 2024


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Sono (Oct 21, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Did any games use it, though? Also, it sounds really tiring to have to press down the button with all your might every time (probably not very good for the controller's longevity, either).



Yes. Never played fighting games, but I know that it's 100% true for PS2 GTA3 that pressing X harder WILL make your car go faster.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 21, 2020)

MajinCubyan said:


> View attachment 229700


I've actually never seen The Purge.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Oct 22, 2020)

It hurts because it's true.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 22, 2020)

MajinCubyan said:


> It hurts because it's true.View attachment 230575


who do you think Mario will vote for?
It's a task adults must do too


----------



## jahrs (Oct 22, 2020)

I cant do the 10pm bedtimes I tried and I'd end up feeling worse in the mornings the rest is basically true


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## RedBlueGreen (Oct 23, 2020)

Now that Crown Tundra has been out for a couple days: Regieleki has 200 base Speed making him faster than Speed Deoxys.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 23, 2020)

RedBlueGreen said:


> View attachment 230593


what is that? Regithunder?


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Oct 23, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> what is that? Regithunder?


Regieleki from Crown Tundra. A leak suggests he's fast compared to the other Regis.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 23, 2020)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Regieleki from Crown Tundra. A leak suggests he's fast compared to the other Regis.


oh didnt see that
thanks


----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## KleinesSinchen (Oct 23, 2020)

@Veho
That Pacman comic is fantastic! It really sounds like an interpretation of a Kafka story. Waking up as a giant mouth instead of a giant bug. Brilliant, brilliant, brilliant! Applying the language of literature interpretation on a 24KB video game (the NES ROM file).

All the mindless garbage in this thread and out of nowhere… _this_.

I'd like to give you a big *"Thank you!"*


----------



## Vila_ (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 23, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 229965


Eh, not really.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 23, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Eh, not really.


if she talks about pokemon, then yes, a bit...


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 23, 2020)

Courtesy of @bibouboul


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 23, 2020)

Source: https://twitter.com/jetopyon/status/1120197783711961088?s=19


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 24, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 230674
> 
> Source: https://twitter.com/jetopyon/status/1120197783711961088?s=19


I see all that wall meat has finally gone to there head XD


----------



## toguro_max (Oct 24, 2020)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 230637


Technically speaking, nothing is *under* CTRL... Even *space* is on the same level, and you can find a *shift* above...


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Oct 24, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> so I'm not alone...sun and moon...what little I did play of it, felt so linear...I was questioning how long the narrow intro was till I realized it was the whole game :/


Same here. I thought the tutorial was just lasting forever until I realized all my pokemon were over level 30.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Oct 24, 2020)

I don't get it


----------



## x65943 (Oct 24, 2020)

Veho said:


> I don't get it


Perhaps that is for the best
https://gbatemp.net/blog/xathya.430824/


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 24, 2020)

Veho said:


> I don't get it


me neither, though it was because i wasnt a mod


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 24, 2020)

^^^ ... Is that a deleted scene in Pulp Fiction?


----------



## Schneitizel (Oct 24, 2020)

Because why not


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 25, 2020)

Sony must be quaking in their boots tbh


----------



## Wavy (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 25, 2020)

Schneitizel said:


> View attachment 230837
> 
> Because why not


you dirty bastard, pulling a fast one on me aren't you
though worth a like a lone for going full meta in meta shitposting


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Oct 25, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Haha cheese wheel go "brrrr"


----------



## leon315 (Oct 25, 2020)

MajinCubyan said:


> It hurts because it's true.View attachment 230575


I don't get: what is sensible meal??


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2020)

leon315 said:


> I don't get: what is sensible meal??


Something healthy and nutritious, as opposed to "half a chocolate cake" or "three bags of chips and a bag of gummy bears" or "spray can of cheese" or "pint of brandy".


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Oct 25, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 230894
> Sony must be quaking in their boots tbh


Atari is not lying about believing in generations.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Oct 26, 2020)

Normally, I don't post a meme here unless I made it, but this is just too fucking good


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Oct 26, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


>


So does heroin, and you can put a price on that.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Brayton1-7 (Oct 27, 2020)

New phone OS features: Infinite customization (home screen icons no longer snap to grid), dark mode (disables screen), screaming mode (self-explanatory), and coherent ultracapacitor-pumped emission (please let us know what this setting does; we've been afraid to try it).

The GameBoy Printer compatibility is what got me.


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2020)

I mean not liTErAlLy the plot of the Matrix. The machines in the Matrix put humans in VR in order to make them feel _miserable_, for one.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 27, 2020)

Saddest scene in Pokemon anime


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


>


"Every"? Nah, the one pump chump only sent him out for 150. Rookie numbers.


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 27, 2020)

I was on the (Clouding on Sits) Discord page and some people sent some funny things on the Memes channel.


 

 

 
How many times has Cyberpunk 2077 been delayed?


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 28, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 231371


That joke has already been done to death.


----------



## Mythical (Oct 28, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> That joke has already been done to death.


Shitting on people's memes has been done to death


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 28, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> That joke has already been done to death.


And yet you still added to my likes economy so what message are you trying to send?


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 28, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


>


Who is that


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 28, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> And yet you still added to my likes economy so what message are you trying to send?


No, I didn't.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mythical said:


> Shitting on people's memes has been done to death


criticism bad


----------



## Xzi (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 28, 2020)

saw that poll on facebook


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 28, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> saw that poll on facebook


Second one, easy


----------



## TheJeweler (Oct 29, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Who is that


Her name is (now) B*tch, from The Rising of the Shield Hero. I Highly recommend this anime.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 29, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Who is that


yea, her name is Myne or something like that (been a while I havent watched it)
She's from Rising of the Shield Hero and one of the most hated character in recents animes


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 29, 2020)

PS5 the Lama...










Noctosphere said:


> saw that poll on facebook


One of them is real.





Noctosphere said:


>


Woman being a queens is state of mind and how you treat a them, not the actual fact.
Idk why he left though....i guess he doesnt have firm stance about his own ideas and ideals...poor guy. 





BORTZ said:


> View attachment 231371


Let's eat grandma!
Let's eat, grandma!

, = This little thing means life or death. Spread the word!


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 29, 2020)

Subtle Demise said:


> View attachment 231682


It's not delayed. It's a slimy marketing tactics to get people to talk about it and to build a hype....


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 29, 2020)

Veho said:


>


What if the outside world is even scarier than this one? What if the reason they can’t leave is because we’re all Npc’s and there’s only one player, making most of our lives and goals meaningless


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 29, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> What if the outside world is even scarier than this one? What if the reason they can’t leave is because we’re all Npc’s and there’s only one player, making most of our lives and goals meaningless


big brain time, what if said player is the person everyone considers god and they consider them as such because said player can cheat as much as they want as the one controlling the simulation otherwise being seen as beyond human abilities


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 29, 2020)

Veho said:


>


I don't get it, could someone explain?


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 29, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> I don't get it, could someone explain?


the person logging off is the only real person the rest of them are the reality part of a simulation


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 29, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> big brain time, what if said player is the person everyone considers god and they consider them as such because said player can cheat as much as they want as the one controlling the simulation otherwise being seen as beyond human abilities


Holy shit


banjo2 said:


> I don't get it, could someone explain?


he logs off from life, and everyone else also wants to because *gestures vaguely at everything*


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 29, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 231722


I don’t play persona, could someone explain the joke here?


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 29, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I don’t play persona, could someone explain the joke here?


is this a joke in of itself or do I actually need to explain

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spoiler: Allow me to explain.



persona 5 starts of with the kind of intro of here you are in the late game and something happens that leads to your down fall kind of deal and then rolling back in time to see how it all lead up to it. Long story short is that someone that is part of your team ended up ratting you all out ruining your ability to keep on doing what it is you do in the story


Spoiler: Now for the version with actual spoilers...



In persona 5 you infiltrate a place called the meta verses which is basically going inside someones mind. you end up fighting to the end of each palace and stealing the treasure at the end that is the representation of there distorted desires making them good people again. of course there are many people in the story that think it is wrong to go around manipulating people like this against there will. one of the members that joins you along the way ends up ratting you all out to the police and get you arested(the rest of the members make it away just fine). 


Spoiler: O M E G A S P O I L E R



it was akechi(the dude on the far left)...the one who was against the phantom thieve(the name of the group) from the get go who just so happens to join you on the last palace before you get caught.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 29, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> is this a joke in of itself or do I actually need to explain
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


 TRIPLE SPOILER


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 29, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> What if the outside world is even scarier than this one? What if the reason they can’t leave is because we’re all Npc’s and there’s only one player, making most of our lives and goals meaningless


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 29, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> the person logging off is the only real person the rest of them are the reality part of a simulation





Scott_pilgrim said:


> Holy shit
> 
> he logs off from life, and everyone else also wants to because *gestures vaguely at everything*


I still don't get it, but thanks


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 29, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 231733


THEY FINALLY ANSWERED IT


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 30, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 231774


This blow games.


----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 30, 2020)

Veho said:


>


You want "i"? You better pay high!


----------



## Ericzander (Oct 30, 2020)

bigger number=better number


----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 30, 2020)

Veho said:


>


This is why you never buy Apple products.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 30, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Fucking dammit, it was my turn to post this


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Oct 30, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> It's not delayed. It's a slimy marketing tactics to get people to talk about it and to build a hype....


its actually caused by failed management


----------



## Zense (Oct 31, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> View attachment 231932
> 
> bigger number=better number


My integrated Intel HD 4600 fits nicely right in between there.


----------



## CTR640 (Oct 31, 2020)

Veho said:


>


When it's finally released, you won't have any brain left so no more endorphine left to enjoy the game:


----------



## MetoMeto (Nov 1, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> its actually caused by failed management


I'm Japanese prime minister.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 1, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 232206


Final fantasy moment


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 1, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Final fantasy moment


metal fucking gear fucking rising
*drops mic to punting it across a football field off a cliff into an erupting volcano*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 1, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> metal fucking gear fucking rising
> *drops mic to punting it across a football field off a cliff into an erupting volcano*


Fucking metal fucking gear fucking rising fucking fuck*


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 1, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 232207


Holy shit


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Nov 1, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 232208


they are all playstation.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 1, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> they are all playstation.


It says a lot about knack that games like it are just ps games, says a lot about how bland knack is


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Nov 1, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> It says a lot about knack that games like it are just ps games, says a lot about how bland knack is


thats just algorithm and actually that shows how unique knack is, doesnt it.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 1, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Holy shit


"Make America great again" was from the Reagan campaign, so that game very well may have been pre-Trump.



Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> thats just algorithm and actually that shows how unique knack is, doesnt it.


Dunkey liked this.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Nov 1, 2020)

Xzi said:


> "Make America great again" was from the Reagan campaign, so that game very well may have been pre-Trump.
> 
> 
> Dunkey liked this.


who is dunkey


----------



## Xzi (Nov 1, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> who is dunkey


Videogamedunkey of Youtube fame.  Running joke is that he believes Knack 2 is the best game of all time.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 1, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> thats just algorithm and actually that shows how unique knack is, doesnt it.


I’m sorry for insulting knack, clearly I was misled, please forgive me

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> who is dunkey


Funny YouTuber who started the knack meme

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## MetoMeto (Nov 1, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I’m sorry for insulting knack, clearly I was misled, please forgive me
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I guess he just had bad experience in sex.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 1, 2020)

Xzi said:


> "Make America great again" was from the Reagan campaign, so that game very well may have been pre-Trump.
> 
> 
> Dunkey liked this.


*looks at 2013 release date*
uhh...ya, most certainly pre trump.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 2, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I guess he just had bad experience in sex.


No, he’s just enlightened


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


>


Goku's last Transformation already happened in Chrono Trigger.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (Nov 2, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 232326


6000th meme box post, nice

Also who is that? It's for a school project



Spoiler



I feel like I've seen him in a game but idk


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 2, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> 6000th meme box post, nice
> 
> Also who is that? It's for a school project
> 
> ...


no clue, just found the image


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2020)

Marth Simpson


----------



## MajinCubyan (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 2, 2020)

I know I will likely never get an answer but even a message of a former staff member being removed, how spicy o.o


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> I know I will likely never get an answer but even a message of a former staff member being removed, how spicy o.o


Nothing really important. Just a reply to a deleted post, that was a little too questionable for here.
I admit it was a good post, however, lol


----------



## Jayro (Nov 2, 2020)

I didn't know the memes had to be game-related. My bad.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Jayro (Nov 2, 2020)

This is my photo, and how I love starting out my day. Coffee, my cats, and Link's Awakening on my modded Gameboy Color. <3


----------



## Veho (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (Nov 2, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> No, he’s just enlightened


Not in sex he's not! x)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


>


Ash turns 11... i hope not, cause i prefer my games and anime to be forever young, since we cant.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Mateo87 (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 3, 2020)

Mateo87 said:


> View attachment 232461


I already posted that lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## JavaScribe (Nov 3, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> Image


What, you mean you haven't gone through your whole videogame backlog?
...I mean, played two games obsessively since March to the point where you're sick of them?


----------



## Mateo87 (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 3, 2020)

Mateo87 said:


> View attachment 232521


Retro.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 3, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 232544


Otherwise known as Hero's kit in SSBU.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Axido (Nov 3, 2020)

Mateo87 said:


> View attachment 232521



This is not a meme, that's a simple question littered with pictures. There are places that have comment sections for the answers and this thread is not one of them. This thread is for memes, not for opinions, you slightly underheated slice of toast (in case you expected an actual insult, I'll have to disappoint you).

That being said I'm everything but Rager. Online only if it is coop, though.



Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 232551



My cycle is more or less me watching this from a safe distance and wishing I could boycott EA even more than I already do.


----------



## Mythical (Nov 3, 2020)

You say this thread is for memes and not opinions, yet this is you giving your opinion on the matter. I for one read those types of memes and enjoy them, and never see what other people in the comments chose, so no having comments for it is fine by me


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 3, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


>


Am I missing a joke here?


----------



## CTR640 (Nov 3, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 232544


Tekken Resurrection rage!


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Nov 3, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Am I missing a joke here?


the final fantasy series has become a near-absolute joke.
look at "final fantasy" xvi
i regard that series as over from Final Fantasy XV. FF XV is the last real Final Fantasy for me.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 4, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> the final fantasy series has become a near-absolute joke.
> look at "final fantasy" xvi
> i regard that series as over from Final Fantasy XV. FF XV is the last real Final Fantasy for me.


now I'm even more confused... xv is the last main game that's been released if you don't include the 7 remake and we barely know much of anything about 16...


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Nov 4, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> now I'm even more confused... xv is the last main game that's been released if you don't include the 7 remake and we barely know much of anything about 16...


I have already explained the joke.
Now please get back to the topic of game memes. I do not want my explanation to be deleted.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Nov 4, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 232572


Crysis Remastered VR Remastered 2030 with ray tracing at 16K 480FPS. Can my Raspberry Pi run it?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 232643


I was about to argue but then I got to the end. It's true, I haven't had any fun since 1997. Fun is for_ filthy casuals_


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 4, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 232643


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2020)

MajinCubyan said:


> View attachment 232686


chabelo wins


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 5, 2020)

@Stealphie


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Nov 5, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 232787


Based and Karenpilled.


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 5, 2020)

.


----------



## Veho (Nov 5, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 232787


"What do you mean this isn't for kids, it is a _video game_ and video games are for _kids_."


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 5, 2020)

Vtubers are becoming sentient.


----------



## Veho (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (Nov 5, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Lies, I play Mario Kart Wii and it does help!


----------



## Ryccardo (Nov 5, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> View attachment 232806


 
Amateurs


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## LanHikariDS (Nov 5, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I guess he just had bad experience in sex.


I guess you just had a bad experience in Knack II


----------



## ciaomao (Nov 6, 2020)

Ryccardo said:


> View attachment 232831
> Amateurs


WHAT IS THIS?


----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2020)

ciaomao said:


> WHAT IS THIS?


It's a very very tiny Gameboy on a toothpick. Behind is a full sized one for comparison.


----------



## ciaomao (Nov 6, 2020)

Veho said:


> It's a very very tiny Gameboy on a toothpick. Behind is a full sized one for comparison.


Any details?


----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2020)

ciaomao said:


> Any details?


No because I was only joking. It's Ben Heck's gigantic Gameboy:


----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Ryccardo (Nov 6, 2020)

ciaomao said:


> WHAT IS THIS?


Just a DMG with a capture card and a TV in a custom case


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 6, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 232206


is that from a TLoZ CDi game or something like that?
IIRC, there are cutscenes in 2d anime in these games, right?


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 6, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> is that from a TLoZ CDi game or something like that?
> IIRC, there are cutscenes in 2d anime in these games, right?


yes, the shopkeep


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 6, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> yes, the shopkeep


okok thx 
Shopkeeper huh...?
That explain the red ruppee


----------



## Xzi (Nov 6, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> is that from a TLoZ CDi game or something like that?
> IIRC, there are cutscenes in 2d anime in these games, right?


Yeah I believe it is.  From what I've seen, the animations are crazy even when there are just a few words of dialogue lol.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 6, 2020)

CPG said:


>


This is probably going to get removed because it has nothing to do with a game.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 6, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 232993


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 7, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 232993


Switch also already does that


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 7, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Switch also already does that


Wii did it


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 7, 2020)

time to see how many likes a fake meme uncropped with an ifunny watermark can get.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 7, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> Wii did it


Nobody used the Message Board though.


----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 7, 2020)

Veho said:


>


I'm siding with Feitr. There's always a chance that you might need it more later.


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 7, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Nobody used the Message Board though.


I'm referring to the Nintendo Channel's Records section, actually (although these aren't my true statistics since my NAND was sort of recreated at one point, and it doesn't count any unofficially released channels/games)


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 7, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> I'm referring to the Nintendo Channel's Records section, actually (although these aren't my true statistics since my NAND was sort of recreated at one point, and it doesn't count any unofficially released channels/games)
> View attachment 233045


is that... a cathodic tv?
Maybe it's the angle of the camera because... it doesn't look like a flat screen...


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 7, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> is that... a cathodic tv?
> Maybe it's the angle of the camera because... it doesn't look like a flat screen...


You're right, it's not a flat screen. Wii never looked right to me on a flat screen, but maybe that's just because I don't have component cables or w/e


----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 7, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> You're right, it's not a flat screen. Wii never looked right to me on a flat screen, but maybe that's just because I don't have component cables or w/e


wait its wii?
Though it was  Switch
my bad 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> wait its wii?
> Though it was  Switch
> my bad


yea... brawl... metroid prime... why didnt i notice before XD


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 7, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 233087


sorry, i dont get it 
I know the game but didnt play it so far


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 7, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> sorry, i dont get it
> I know the game but didnt play it so far


It's a joke on Donald Trump having lost the US election.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 7, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> It's a joke on Donald Trump having lost the US election.


Oh lol... right...


----------



## Hambrew (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 7, 2020)

Animal Crossing crew:


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Ericzander (Nov 8, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 233119


Damn it, I came here specifically to post this one you funny son of a gun.


----------



## wonkeytonk (Nov 8, 2020)

MajinCubyan said:


> View attachment 233126


Or Maryland


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 233118


But then you paint your car and you're good.


----------



## nashismo (Nov 8, 2020)

Veho said:


>



I first I thought it was Trump supporters in New York  Still fun though.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 8, 2020)

Is this true?!


----------



## Flame (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 8, 2020)

if you ever start to feel like some of the outfits in odyssey where to much just remember it could have been worse
official artwork


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> if you ever start to feel like some of the outfits in odyssey where to much just remember it could have been worse
> official artwork
> View attachment 233205


You mean _better  _


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 8, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 233209


Uh...


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 9, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 233272


We can't let them invade!!! To your battle stations gentlemen!!!


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 9, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> We can't let them invade!!! To your battle stations gentlemen!!!


This but unironically.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 9, 2020)

PS5 able to play PC games confirmed!


----------



## MetoMeto (Nov 9, 2020)

LanHikariDS said:


> I guess you just had a bad experience in Knack II


i dont have PS4


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 9, 2020)

This scene from zero punctuation aged beautifully 



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also I love how the resolution is so low that you can’t see the watermark


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Nov 9, 2020)

Veho said:


>


That is not funny. It was true.


----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2020)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> View attachment 233318


No.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 9, 2020)

shall we not forget this glory


----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> shall we not forget this glory
> View attachment 233320


I thought that one might be too risque  
But now that the can of worms has been opened...


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 9, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> saw that poll on facebook


apparently, Pfizer has a vaccine
But, which one will be available to the public first?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 9, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> shall we not forget this glory
> View attachment 233320


What game was that?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 9, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> What game was that?


isnt it written on the disc?


----------



## bahamut920 (Nov 9, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 233308


This, but the other way around.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 9, 2020)

bahamut920 said:


> This, but the other way around.


Fuck you


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 9, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Fuck you


lol relax


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 10, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 233308


I don't remember any fishing minigames in Super Smash Bros. or Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 10, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> I don't remember any fishing minigames in Super Smash Bros. or Kingdom Hearts.


I don't remember there being a complete void of anyone liking a shitty game just because it was shitty. everyone has to dig around a little


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Nov 10, 2020)

had to share this as I recently got a switch and both joycons got a hard drift in just a month of casual/gentle use

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jt_1258 said:


> I don't remember there being a complete void of anyone liking a shitty game just because it was shitty. everyone has to dig around a little



I dooo




















and last but not least


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 10, 2020)

zupi said:


> had to share this as I recently got a switch and both joycons got a hard drift in just a month of casual/gentle use
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I liked Sonic '06.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Nov 10, 2020)

zupi said:


> had to share this as I recently got a switch and both joycons got a hard drift in just a month of casual/gentle use


true
wd 40 saves the day


----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Nov 10, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> true
> wd 40 saves the day


nintendo need to fix the every day.


----------



## Vila_ (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Nov 10, 2020)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 233404


I don't get it (also, it's not video game-related).


----------



## Sono (Nov 10, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> I don't get it (also, it's not video game-related).



I also don't know, but I guess it's in the *meme* box because their behavior has been quite memeful lately.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 10, 2020)

Sono said:


> I also don't know, but I guess it's in the *meme* box because their behavior has been quite memeful lately.


Could you enlighten me? I don't remember anything new happening around Google except the icon refreshes for Google Suite applications.


----------



## Sono (Nov 10, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Could you enlighten me? I don't remember anything new happening around Google except the icon refreshes for Google Suite applications.



Just google being sus. Antitrust lawsuit and whatnot. Old news.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 10, 2020)

I may not be the authority of memes here but I feel like I have a valid point. Can we please stop with just posting a picture of a company, product, ect. that you hate and calling it a meme without even saying anything to even help it to be one. Just because there may be something about them that somehow makes them a joke does not mean there is any actual joke or punchline in it when it's not clear and you don't even explain...this is the meme box, not the spite box...


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> I may not be the authority of memes here but I feel like I have a valid point. Can we please stop with just posting a picture of a company, product, ect. that you hate and calling it a meme without even saying anything to even help it to be one. Just because there may be something about them that somehow makes them a joke does not mean there is any actual joke or punchline in it when it's not clear and you don't even explain...this is the meme box, not the spite box...


Hum... where...???

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

oh sorry, nvm, i though your message was the only one i didnt see, gbatemp sent me directly to yours without even showing me the messages before, including the one with just the google icon lol... weirdéééé


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 10, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> I may not be the authority of memes here but I feel like I have a valid point. Can we please stop with just posting a picture of a company, product, ect. that you hate and calling it a meme without even saying anything to even help it to be one. Just because there may be something about them that somehow makes them a joke does not mean there is any actual joke or punchline in it when it's not clear and you don't even explain...this is the meme box, not the spite box...


I would agree with you, but the Nintendo Drift one was pretty good lol


----------



## CTR640 (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 10, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I would agree with you, but the Nintendo Drift one was pretty good lol


it however is an actual meme, I mean people literally just posting an unedited picture of a logo

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CTR640 said:


>


I can't not hear coffin dance. dammit


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 10, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> I can't not hear coffin dance. dammit


That's a scene from Terminator 3.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 10, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> That's a scene from Terminator 3.


I know


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Nov 10, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> I may not be the authority of memes here but I feel like I have a valid point. Can we please stop with just posting a picture of a company, product, ect. that you hate and calling it a meme without even saying anything to even help it to be one. Just because there may be something about them that somehow makes them a joke does not mean there is any actual joke or punchline in it when it's not clear and you don't even explain...this is the meme box, not the spite box...


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 10, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


>


am I being attacked o.o


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> am I being attacked o.o


Everyone! Throw your tomatoes!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## CTR640 (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 10, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 233459


I’m neither =(


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 11, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 233459


I hate that I can't give this a 2nd like...am I biased by the fact that she's cute as all hell...perhaps, but still


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I’m neither =(


Being cool sure is better than all that crap, you can be proud boy!


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 11, 2020)

Twin Peaks crossover


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 11, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 233477


Pixels so chunky, you can't read what the text says.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Nov 11, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Pixels so chunky, you can't read what the text says.


“Good relations with your mother, I have”


----------



## dAVID_ (Nov 11, 2020)

MajinCubyan said:


> View attachment 233126


Can an American explain this to me?


----------



## MajinCubyan (Nov 11, 2020)

dAVID_ said:


> Can an American explain this to me?


The short and sweet of it is Oregon voted to decriminalize small amounts of  "hard" drugs. So this is someone on those drugs driving, cause its decriminalized now.

It's much more complex than that but it doesn't matter to this meme.

EDIT: I was honestly waiting for this post lol


----------



## dAVID_ (Nov 11, 2020)

MajinCubyan said:


> The short and sweet of it is Oregon voted to decriminalize small amounts of  "hard" drugs. So this is someone on those drugs driving, cause its decriminalized now.
> 
> It's much more complex than that but it doesn't matter to this meme.
> 
> EDIT: I was honestly waiting for this post lol


Oh right, I forgot that had passed in Oregon.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 12, 2020)

MajinCubyan said:


> The short and sweet of it is Oregon voted to decriminalize small amounts of  "hard" drugs. So this is someone on those drugs driving, cause its decriminalized now.
> 
> It's much more complex than that but it doesn't matter to this meme.
> 
> EDIT: I was honestly waiting for this post lol


would have been funnier if he had 3 shroom in his item slot


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Nov 12, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 233737


I'm still angry, because it isn't spelled ‘kilometres.’


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 12, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 233737


I thought kilometres was American? We use miles in UK. Apparently Europe is only an old rock band in this country.....


----------



## Mama Looigi (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Nov 12, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> View attachment 233743


https://gamertweak.com/ps5-heavy-investment-compared-xbox-series-x-phil-spencer/


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## bahamut920 (Nov 13, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> I thought kilometres was American? We use miles in UK. Apparently Europe is only an old rock band in this country.....


Nope, the USA still stubbornly clings to that old obsolete measurement system too.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 13, 2020)

bahamut920 said:


> Nope, the USA still stubbornly clings to that old obsolete measurement system too.


Canada uses a mix of both
for exemple
the outdoor temperature is calculated with metric/celisius, while pool's temperature uses imperial/Farenheit
the distance between two location is calculated in kilometer, but the height of a person is calculated in feet/inches
The weigth of a person is calculated in pounds, while a quantity of drug is calculated in grammes


----------



## Xzi (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## bjaxx87 (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Nov 13, 2020)

Veho said:


>


I've still never owned a mechanical keyboard. All I have is a rubber-dome one for my PC and a scissors one in my laptop.
…Yes, I hate myself, too.


----------



## Stealphie (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 13, 2020)

Stealphie said:


>


you...of all people...comparing super mario party to mario party 10...what have we come too...


----------



## Stealphie (Nov 13, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> you...of all people...comparing super mario party to mario party 10...what have we come too...


both games are bad


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 13, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> both games are bad


I've played both and honestly the SMP isn't all to bad tbh


----------



## Stealphie (Nov 13, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> I've played both and honestly the SMP isn't all to bad tbh


it's painfully mediocre


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 13, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> it's painfully mediocre


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 13, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> it's painfully mediocre


your painfully mediocre


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 13, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> your painfully mediocre



thx for reposting the same video as me 
Seems like you agree with me


----------



## Stealphie (Nov 13, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


>





jt_1258 said:


> your painfully mediocre



Fr. SMP was just meh. Minigames were... meh and not memorable. Same with boards. I'd take MP10 minigames and Bowser Party mode from 10 over SMP any day.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 13, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Fr. SMP was just meh. Minigames were... meh and not memorable. Same with boards. I'd take MP10 minigames and Bowser Party mode from 10 over SMP any day.



what


----------



## IC_ (Nov 13, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Fr. SMP was just meh. Minigames were... meh and not memorabe. Same with boards. I'd take MP10 minigames and Bowser Party mode from 10 over SMP any day.


Yes, the classic board game mode is not fun anymore if it's on a tiny board with like a 10x10 or 15x15 grid of spaces, I prefer the bigger boards with long paths and more interesting elements from the older mario party games. And also, it has only 4 of those stupid tiny boards!!!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 14, 2020)

IC_ said:


> Yes, the classic board game mode is not fun anymore if it's on a tiny board with like a 10x10 or 15x15 grid of spaces, I prefer the bigger boards with long paths and more interesting elements from the older mario party games. And also, it has only 4 of those stupid tiny boards!!!


I mean, I've never played Super Mario Party, but while no Mario Party board will ever beat Koopa's Tycoon Town from MP8, I doubt that Super's boards are as bad as..._the car._


----------



## jahrs (Nov 14, 2020)

MP Super is not that bad it's not amazing it's just fine as a small spontaneous game to play on the fly with friends the boards are shorter to appeal to the quick play style of this generations gamer. Ie Battle royale style of games just drop in and have a winner within 20-30 mins vs the older games of 1 to 3 hours. I personally like the older games more but I can see why nintendo went more mainstream with this one..... ie money


----------



## Mythical (Nov 14, 2020)

Imagine coming to the meme box and seeing a wall of text instead of memes


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 14, 2020)

Mythical said:


> Imagine coming to the meme box and seeing a wall of text instead of memes


imagine only complaining and not complaining and posting a meme


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 14, 2020)

Veho said:


>


But the spoilers.


----------



## Veho (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## T-hug (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## morvoran (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> you...of all people...comparing super mario party to mario party 10...what have we come too...


No no, I think the worst mistake is comparing Smash Wii U to Smash Ultimate


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 15, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> No no, I think the worst mistake is comparing Smash Wii U to Smash Ultimate


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2020)

banjo2 said:


>


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 15, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> No no, I think the worst mistake is comparing Smash Wii U to Smash Ultimate


I'm not an expert, but aren't all Smash games basically the same, except for the roster, stages, and slightly different mechanics?


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 15, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> I'm not an expert, but aren't all Smash games basically the same, except for the roster, stages, and slightly different mechanics?


at the same time, you could say that of street fighter


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> at the same time, you could say that of street fighter


Or every fighting game that has ever existed


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 15, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


>



But, but, Melee Fox! High Tier Gameplay! No Buffer ! Game Cube


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 15, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Or every fighting game that has ever existed


ehh...between sequels? sure, but you know much of a twist people get into if you even try to call both SF an SSB a fighting game in the same sentience implying similarity.
something I have always wanted to mention is that people seem to like to say the smash bros is not a fighting game because it's a party game...there is such thing as multi genre games so why can't it be as party fighting game?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> ehh...between sequels? sure, but you know much of a twist people get into if you even try to call both SF an SSB a fighting game in the same sentience implying similarity.
> something I have always wanted to mention is that people seem to like to say the smash bros is not a fighting game because it's a party game...there is such thing as multi genre games so why can't it be as party fighting game?


Yeah I mean between sequels, maybe I should had said fighting games sagas instead. About the party fighting game stuff... I don't really know, It kinda sounds weird, at least for me, but I think its more cause of tradition. But maybe some day Super Smash Bros or Street Fighter will be started to be call "Party Fighting Games"


----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Nov 15, 2020)

Veho said:


>


dats not portable


----------



## bahamut920 (Nov 15, 2020)

Looks like it's smaller than an OG XBox controller...


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 15, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 234076


What did you do?


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Nov 15, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> What did you do?


not mine did a google image search


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 16, 2020)

god is dead


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 16, 2020)

RPG tutorials


----------



## Vila_ (Nov 16, 2020)

Amazing how a fixed version of Google’s logo sparked a whole lengthy conversation... here is the full “meme”


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 16, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> No no, I think the worst mistake is comparing Smash Wii U to Smash Ultimate


FINALLY SOMEONE MENTIONED IT


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Fr. SMP was just meh. Minigames were... meh and not memorable. Same with boards. I'd take MP10 minigames and Bowser Party mode from 10 over SMP any day.


I don't like neither of them, Mario Party 10 was.... weird, like with Mario Party 9, been all players together made the game just... RNG most of the time. And Super Mario Party tried to revive the old formula but... its so bad made. The boards are so tiny and there is only 4 of them. After completing them all, the game starts to feel soooo repetitive. And also the inclusion of the easy golden pipes made the game just a simple "Win mini games, go for a golden pipe, buy stars" and repeat. Making the golden pipes sooooo easy to get, makes the game so pointless.


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## MikaDubbz (Nov 16, 2020)

Vilagamer999 said:


> Amazing how a fixed version of Google’s logo sparked a whole lengthy conversation... here is the full “meme”View attachment 234115


I don't understand the issue with the last image on the bottom right.  Even with the arrow and purple lines, I'm not seeing the issue with the part of the image it's highlighting there.

edit: now I see, it's saying the little leg isn't properly bisected in half, I guess it is slightly off, but not enough for that part to really bother me in any way.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 16, 2020)

Vilagamer999 said:


> Amazing how a fixed version of Google’s logo sparked a whole lengthy conversation... here is the full “meme”View attachment 234115


i dont get the last one, with the two purple lane


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 16, 2020)

Vilagamer999 said:


> Amazing how a fixed version of Google’s logo sparked a whole lengthy conversation... here is the full “meme”View attachment 234115


Can someone explain the issue with the last one?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Nov 16, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> i dont get the last one, with the two purple lane



Took me a minute, but it's highlighting how the leg coming in of the G isn't located directly halfway on the shape of the G


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 16, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Took me a minute, but it's highlighting how the leg coming in of the G isn't located directly halfway on the shape of the G


you mean, that the tiny part of the purple highlight that spread a bit higher of the blue part of the G means it's not centered?
Here I though it was simply a mistake from the memer lol


----------



## MikaDubbz (Nov 16, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> you mean, that the tiny part of the purple highlight that spread a bit higher of the blue part of the G means it's not centered?
> Here I though it was simply a mistake from the memer lol



Yeah, it looks like it's saying the blue part of the G has slightly more than half of it above the middle line, while slightly less than half is below the middle line.  It's so minimal that I don't see the issue, and it's not like logos must be perfectly symmetrical.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 234132


Yes we do


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 16, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 234132


@Crazynoob458 can confirm


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 16, 2020)

Watched a classic with some friends yesterday


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 16, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 234132


*cries in better internet security*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 16, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> *cries in better internet security*


?????


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 16, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> ?????


My Wii can't connect to the internet.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 16, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> My Wii can't connect to the internet.


Ohhhh


----------



## IS1982 (Nov 16, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 234132


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## IS1982 (Nov 16, 2020)

Hold on. I need to find the other one I made.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## IC_ (Nov 16, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Hold on. I need to find the other one I made.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 234144


Swapdoodle is the one that can actually send notes over the internet


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 16, 2020)

Lol.... This is getting outta hand now!! Needs a fuck miiverse, my homies use gbatemp... one


----------



## wonkeytonk (Nov 16, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 234141


You dissing my boy Moonshell!?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 16, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 234141





wonkeytonk said:


> You dissing my boy Moonshell!?


You dissing my boy Nintendo DSi Sound?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 16, 2020)

wonkeytonk said:


> You dissing my boy Moonshell!?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 234152


Wait, that means I’m not one of your homies


----------



## wonkeytonk (Nov 16, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> You dissing my boy Nintendo DSi Sound?


Yes. That sucked


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 16, 2020)

Also I ain’t dissing moonshell, don’t worry, moonshell is pog


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 17, 2020)

wonkeytonk said:


> Yes. That sucked


How to dislike an post


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 17, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> View attachment 234173


There is so much wrong with this


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Nov 17, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> View attachment 234173


can i die

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




actual shovelware


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 17, 2020)

Thankfully, he did eventually play it


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 17, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 234231


HOLY SHIT INSTANT BUY


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 234231


meh... doesn't support VHS either, so I'll go with the cheaper


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 234254


right...
Polo, the most popular quebecois streamer, received a PS5 and a bluetooth Headset from Sony
Well, he can't use the headset because if he does, it won't record the sounds of his ps5 when he streams
Sad


----------



## Xzi (Nov 17, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 234231


And here I thought I needed a disc drive to play my physical PS4 games.  Clearly this takes priority.

Squeak squeaker squeakerton.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 17, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 234254


your fucking kidding me...still no support for bluetooth headphones? god dammit sony, it's not that hard


----------



## CTR640 (Nov 17, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> your fucking kidding me...still no support for bluetooth headphones? god dammit sony, it's not that hard


I'm literally out of words because of this fucking nonsense! I could use my neighbour his PS4 and the first thing I did to try enjoying the sound of RDR2: no support for bluetooth headphones. Their logics and choices are incomprehensible!


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 17, 2020)

common sony YOUR DAMN CONTROLLERS USE BLUETOOTH DAMNIT
i mean yeah nintendo WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK but i can just barely understand that cause 8 players but even then the only game that uses that is smash and still THE JOY CONS AND PRO CONTROLLER USES BLUETOOTH WHAT THE HELL. The ps5 has almost no excuse


----------



## Xzi (Nov 17, 2020)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> common sony YOUR DAMN CONTROLLERS USE BLUETOOTH DAMNIT
> i mean yeah nintendo WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK but i can just barely understand that cause 8 players but even then the only game that uses that is smash and still THE JOY CONS AND PRO CONTROLLER USES BLUETOOTH WHAT THE HELL. The ps5 has almost no excuse


Why they didn't just enable it from the beginning I have no idea, but I'm 99% sure that's something they'll change in a firmware update, along with 1440p support.

(Does the Pulse 3D headset not use bluetooth?  ...)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 17, 2020)

CTR640 said:


> I'm literally out of words because of this fucking nonsense! I could use my neighbour his PS4 and the first thing I did to try enjoying the sound of RDR2: no support for bluetooth headphones. Their logics and choices are incomprehensible!


??????????????


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 17, 2020)

Since it's became the new PS5 discussion thread.... (kidding!)




 

And just because this is how i live my life....


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Nov 17, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 234254


Well, my Sony TV cannot play video from my Sony USB pen drive...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Nov 18, 2020)

Now here's a Series X design I can approve of.


----------



## Ericzander (Nov 18, 2020)

Or rather, this would be the case if they made more than 70 PS5s in the whole world.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 18, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 234319


old meme...
I mean, that design of ps5


----------



## Stealphie (Nov 18, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 234314


repost i think


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 234348


The only election that cannot be rigged, (stealing stars does NOT count)


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 18, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> The only election that cannot be rigged, (stealing stars does NOT count)


still not sure how I feel about those swing stars at the end :think:


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 18, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> The only election that cannot be rigged, (stealing stars does NOT count)


Every election from now on will be settled in a game of Mario party between the candidates


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2020)

sweet boy pic.twitter.com/2FiJwUvk0X— Adam ElIis 𓁹𓂏𓁹 (@adamtotscomix) November 17, 2020


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 18, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Now here's a Series X design I can approve of.
> 
> View attachment 234327


----------



## Xzi (Nov 18, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 234373


"Yes, hello, Target?  I think I need to return my Playstation 5, every time I try to insert a disc it meows."


----------



## Mama Looigi (Nov 18, 2020)

Xzi said:


> "Yes, hello, Target?  I think I need to return my Playstation 5, every time I try to insert a disc it meows."


Wait that's not supposed to happen?-


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 19, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Wait that's not supposed to happen?-


Only with the non digital models


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 19, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 234392


Finally, I’ve been waiting for a sequel for so long


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 19, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 234389


Misty looks like a dude.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 19, 2020)

before anyone says “LIGHT MODE” this isn’t my screenshot


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 19, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Misty looks like a dude.


And the problem is?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 19, 2020)

PEOPLE ON EBAY RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 19, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> PEOPLE ON EBAY RIGHT NOW!
> 
> View attachment 234403


Why in the name of god would you want a dead console?


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 19, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Why in the name of god would you want a dead console?


I guess having something that can potentially be repaired is better then nothing?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Nov 19, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> Or rather, this would be the case if they made more than 70 PS5s in the whole world.
> View attachment 234334


I dunno about everyone else, but when I do get my PS5, I'll definitely keep my PS4 around as it can remote play the PS5, so I can keep the PS5 connected to the family room TV, move the PS4 to my room's TV, and be able to play PS5 from either room at any time without having to move my system around from room to room all the time.


----------



## Starhatred (Nov 19, 2020)

Gotta catch 'em all.


----------



## TheJeweler (Nov 19, 2020)

Starhatred said:


> Gotta catch 'em all.
> View attachment 234448


DATED MEME TIME


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Sono (Nov 19, 2020)

High-res version: https://puu.sh/GPdtr/fabf0b81a9.png


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 19, 2020)

Sono said:


> View attachment 234479


Nintendo noticed you didn’t listen to “maybe take a break” and are now adapting extreme measures


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 19, 2020)

One for the Scots...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 19, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> One for the Scots...
> 
> View attachment 234488


How is a piece a gun?


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 19, 2020)

Is that not what the kids say?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Nov 20, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 234481


Actually, I believe I heard rumblings of upwards of 360 for Xbox


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 20, 2020)

Atari 2600 for the win


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Nov 20, 2020)

Starhatred said:


> Gotta catch 'em all.
> View attachment 234448


i can see cancer plus at the top left
thats is cancer plus


----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2020)

Starhatred said:


> Gotta catch 'em all.
> View attachment 234448


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Nov 20, 2020)

Veho said:


>


squish :3


----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Starhatred (Nov 20, 2020)

Veho said:


>


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Ericzander (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 20, 2020)

JuanMena said:


>


talk about some low standards, have they never heard of 200 cc?


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 21, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 234678


Either this has already been posted, or I'm thinking of that one Discord server.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 21, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Either this has already been posted, or I'm thinking of that one Discord server.


I live in the meme box and have never seen it before so I would say it's probably original


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2020)

Kirby working hard from Homeoffice!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (Nov 22, 2020)

(not mine)


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 22, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


>


How does this describe me so perfectly?


----------



## Axido (Nov 22, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


>



As overleveled as I always am I'm not even healing once and say "Pathetic!" if a boss tries to outrun my massive damage by healing. OR he gets me to heal once and I show him my deepest respect before finishing him off.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 22, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> How does this describe me so perfectly?


When I see her I can't help but think: CORONA DID MOTE FOR THE ENVIRONMENT

Did corona improved your environment too?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jt_1258 said:


> talk about some low standards, have they never heard of 200 cc?


Lol talk about low standards, have they never heard of King's Cup on F-Zero 64?


----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 22, 2020)

Veho said:


>


And you thought I made bad jokes?
Okay... I just want to hang out with tempbot 
Unfortunately he doesn't speak my language.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 22, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Among us doesn’t support 4K or hdr tho


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Nov 22, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


>


thats me on pokemon

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> Among us doesn’t support 4K or hdr tho


AND it cant run at 120 its permanenly stuck at 30 and kinda 60 if vsync is on


----------



## Super.Nova (Nov 22, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 234995


I wouldn't buy any just so I wouldn't screw it!


----------



## bahamut920 (Nov 22, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Among us doesn’t support 4K or hdr tho


That's the joke; he's buying this super-powerful gaming rig and the first game he decides to play on it is Among Us, which graphically would not be pushing an off-the-shelf PC from 10 years ago.


----------



## Stealphie (Nov 23, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Every election from now on will be settled in a game of Mario party between the candidates


Time to become a candidate. I'll fucking destroy those noobs.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Mythical (Nov 23, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Among us doesn’t support 4K or hdr tho


you can get it to run with those things just not without modding or using other programs


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 235080


Well what's he gonna do? _Refuse?_ Criticize you? Some maniac just mowed down a bunch of armed gang members and is now demanding a hot dog, what's the guy supposed to do?


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 23, 2020)

Veho said:


> Well what's he gonna do? _Refuse?_ Criticize you? Some maniac just mowed down a bunch of armed gang members and is now demanding a hot dog, what's the guy supposed to do?


I was actually gonna post that in.... I wouldn't refuse if I were him lol! 

Imagine he's just sold his last one a moment before though......


----------



## CTR640 (Nov 23, 2020)

Veho said:


> Well what's he gonna do? _Refuse?_ Criticize you? Some maniac just mowed down a bunch of armed gang members and is now demanding a hot dog, what's the guy supposed to do?


Exactly! Mowing down a bunch of armed gang members and gang members usually serves no purpose to the humanity anyway. I'd happily give him a hotdog for free!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2020)

_"_We can definitely do this!_"_


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 235136 _"_We can definitely do this!_"_


_This joke hurt so much _


----------



## Chary (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Nov 24, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 235144


so i made a version of charys meme



and yes this is acually my mum


----------



## Naderino (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 24, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> so i made a version of charys meme
> View attachment 235180
> and yes this is acually my mum


WHY IS IT COMIC SANS


----------



## elk1007 (Nov 24, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 234481



I laughed.

Isn't Sony in 3rd, though?

Why didn't Commodore 128 rank?


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 24, 2020)

I hope this isn't dupe


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (Nov 24, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> I hope this isn't dupe


More or less



Noctosphere said:


> saw that poll on facebook


Edit: image is not showing in thread for some reason


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 24, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> More or less


yeah, but I can't see Nocto's for his post has been replaced with a pic with an X 

Mine's  better


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 24, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> More or less
> 
> 
> Edit: image is not showing in thread for some reason
> View attachment 235242


----------



## Stealphie (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 25, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 235265


No more masks. Who's with me?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 25, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> No more masks. Who's with me?


Are you being serious?


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 25, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Are you being serious?


Yes.


----------



## Mythical (Nov 25, 2020)

I forgot how educated some of the people on the temp are


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 25, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 235349


missed twewy sequel


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 25, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 235349


god damn, when you put it into context like that...woo


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 235349


dont forget NINE Nvidia series of graphics cards (400-3000)


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 235349


That's the most difficult version of "12 days of Christmas" I've ever tried to hum. 

Also, Star Citizen called to say "fucking amateurs."


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 25, 2020)

Step 2: Chuck chaos emeralds


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 25, 2020)

Step 3: Get in the van.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 25, 2020)

Step 4: GET THE HELL OUT OF THERE


----------



## Xzi (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 235411


is that Roosevelt?
What has he done?
I'm not very familiar with US history

EDIT : Nope, not roosevelt, I know thjat president, just dont remember his name
I remember Robin Williams playing him in a movie

EDIT 2 : NVM,. Théodore Roosevelt, I only googled Roosevelt and it gave me Franklin D. Roosevelt xD


----------



## Xzi (Nov 26, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> is that Roosevelt?
> What has he done?
> I'm not very familiar with US history
> 
> ...


You're correct.  Not my own, but:

"A brief satirical summary of the assassination attempt of Teddy Roosevelt brought to you by Bubblegum Kush.

_gets shot square in the chest_

_just so happens to have his cigarette lighter in that very pocket_

Someone in the crowd: "If you die your gay!"

_Teddy jumps up like a true top rank boy scout/military legend_

BITCH PLEASE! A BULLET CAN'T STOP A BULL MOOSE! NOW LET'S SAVE OUR PARKS AND HOLD THESE SCUMBAG CORPORATIONS ACCOUNTABLE!

_Assassin kills himself out of embarrassment_

_Teddy jams an acorn into his eye and has him buried at Yellowstone_

NOBODY fucks with the Teddy Bear."


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2020)

Xzi said:


> You're correct.  Not my own, but:
> 
> "A brief satirical summary of the assassination attempt of Teddy Roosevelt brought to you by Bubblegum Kush.
> 
> ...


alright, just read a web page about it
Thanks for enlightening me


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 26, 2020)

Welcome to U.S. history class from the meme box XD


----------



## Stealphie (Nov 26, 2020)

Mythical said:


> I forgot how educated some of the people on the temp are


i mean he likes the politics section... so not too surprising.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2020)

He had it coming!...


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 26, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 235422
> He had it coming!...


what are those brown things by his sides?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> what are those brown things by his sides?


Waving hands.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Nov 26, 2020)

Edit: oh wow I didn't realize Cyberpunk 2077 was first announced in 2012


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Jayro (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2020)

Xzi said:


> You're correct.  Not my own, but:
> 
> "A brief satirical summary of the assassination attempt of Teddy Roosevelt brought to you by Bubblegum Kush.
> 
> ...


he sounds like Saxton Hale but American


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2020)

Jayro said:


> View attachment 235454


I see someone's leg behind the girl
He's getting on the couch from behind


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 235541


switch it up for any game with aim assist with controllers


----------



## JavaScribe (Nov 26, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> switch it up for any game with aim assist with controllers


That's why you leave a controller plugged into your PC.
(I'm pretty sure this has worked on a few games in the past)


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2020)

JavaScribe said:


> That's why you leave a controller plugged into your PC.
> (I'm pretty sure this has worked on a few games in the past)


this still gives the advantage to the console player as they will be more used to it (talking as someone who has both a DS4 and 360 controller as secondaries), though someone playing pc shooters with controller only (like some fortnite pros) is on equal footing


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Nov 26, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 235574


Sorry I grew up with a Wii
None of the buttons are relevent


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2020)

Gentlemen, i have come to say the U-Word


----------



## TheJeweler (Nov 27, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 235541


In my experience PC is most likely to rage quit and DC


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 27, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 235574


of course, cause L3 and R3 make no dam sense >.<


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## yoofo (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## JavaScribe (Nov 28, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> this still gives the advantage to the console player as they will be more used to it (talking as someone who has both a DS4 and 360 controller as secondaries), though someone playing pc shooters with controller only (like some fortnite pros) is on equal footing


You leave the controller plugged in for aim assist.
You don't _use_ the controller. You still use mouse and keyboard.
(This only works on some games)


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 28, 2020)

Veho said:


>


what is this sin you have brought forth...the most expensive cat brushes known to mankind


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2020)

http://www.berdsandnerds.com/


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 28, 2020)

That's soo darn funny @Veho! I've bookmarked that site


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Nov 28, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> View attachment 235743


I don't get it


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> I don't get it


the ps4 was notorious for roach infestations, the roaches are moving to a ps5


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Nov 28, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> the ps4 was notorious for roach infestations, the roaches are moving to a ps5


never heard of that lol


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> never heard of that lol


the meme was more popular in latinamerica, though it had some extent in international communities, the technical explanation is that the vents at the bottom of a ps4 are wide enough for a roach to enter, and the warmth it provides is perfect for them
https://www.tomsguide.com/us/ps4-roaches-how-to-keep-out,news-24909.html


----------



## 1B51004 (Nov 28, 2020)

Nevermind I just read the rules regarding this thread lol. Originally had a BoTW video meme


Discuss.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 234132


The only unbiased news site. (don't take it seriously lol)


----------



## Chary (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## yoofo (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Nov 29, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 235895


This is cursed


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## CTR640 (Nov 29, 2020)

MajinCubyan said:


> View attachment 235860


False. Because Mario doesn't love that big giant fluffy bird. 

(I think no one else do tho lol)


----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## 1B51004 (Nov 29, 2020)

these are all great lol


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## 1B51004 (Nov 29, 2020)

yoofo said:


> View attachment 235859


*SCREAMING EAGLES

AAAAAAHHHHUGGG
 *


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Nov 29, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 235940


why is it called wizards


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 29, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> why is it called wizards


because it installs it magically


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 29, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> why is it called wizards



Basically because wizard's specifically are the men and women of fabled stories who read ancient tomes of arcane script and managed to extract the secrets of magic from them.  

Computer wizards read technical manuals and programming books during a time where the assembly language of computers was not a commonly understood or easily readable thing, and they unlocked the secrets of that language to harness the limitless power held within a microchip. Before install wizards, all of the install process was done manually. 

Now you know!


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Nov 29, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> because it installs it magically


origin?
EDIT:got my anser


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 29, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> origin?
> EDIT:got my anser


he gave you the answer and you dont even like his post?
how cheap of you...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 30, 2020)

Assassin´s Creed Valhalla Weirdo Kiddo.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 30, 2020)

Veho said:


>


This hurts


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 30, 2020)

Veho said:


>


How do I press triangle irl? Do I pull out a ps controller?


----------



## 1B51004 (Nov 30, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> How do I press triangle irl? Do I pull out a ps controller?


oh yeah its a secret easter egg the devs put in. still can't figure it out myself, tried everything from lifting random rocks in the overworld to calling 404-920-8873 at 3:33 AM. the devs are sneaky.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2020)

Master Chief Limited Ham Edition


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## yoofo (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 1, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 236064


This reminds me of how Netflix had discs for Wii/PS3


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Dec 1, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> This reminds me of how Netflix had discs for Wii/360


And PS2 in Brazil


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 1, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> This reminds me of how Netflix had discs for Wii/360


half right there, the wii/ps3 had it on disc because the 360 had digital exclusivity over it. of course said exclusivity eventually ended leading to the wii shop channel and psn store both getting a digital version eventually


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 1, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> half right there, the wii/ps3 had it on disc because the 360 had digital exclusivity over it. of course said exclusivity eventually ended leading to the wii shop channel and psn store both getting a digital version eventually


Thanks, I edited the post

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 236234


SomeBODY


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 1, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> This reminds me of how Netflix had discs for Wii/PS3


Yoo I have one of them! I don't think the online works however.

Edit: Found it!

It was stored in a CD disk storage pack. Along with Rudolph: Island of Misfit Toys and Mickey's Magical Christmas. What a Christmas miracle.
(ok me and my family found it in november when we were cleaning the back room for thanksgiving but still)


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 1, 2020)

have this meme that i made in 10 mins lol


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 1, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> This reminds me of how Netflix had discs for Wii/PS3


Actually there was a third version of it for the PS2! Only in Brazil though.
(i dont own this one, just found the image off the internet. If you turn back a page you will see that i do own the wii version though lol)
edit: i just relised someone mentioned this already lol.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Sono (Dec 2, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 236425



I think it's just me, but personally I'd replace Steam with eShop.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 3, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 236547


why do I hear boss music 
*panic sweats*


----------



## MetoMeto (Dec 3, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 236364


i sense the game will be crap since it takes forever.... thats never a good sign.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Dec 3, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> i sense the game will be crap since it takes forever.... thats never a good sign.


*Duke nukem forever flashbacks*


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 3, 2020)

1B51004 said:


> Actually there was a third version of it for the PS2! Only in Brazil though.
> (i dont own this one, just found the image off the internet. If you turn back a page you will see that i do own the wii version though lol)
> edit: i just relised someone mentioned this already lol.
> View attachment 236287


Wow, how did they fit all those movies and tv shows onto one disc? 

Amazing!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2020)

Sorry guys, seems like CyberPunk 2077 is getting delayed again...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 3, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Sorry guys, seems like CyberPunk 2077 is getting delayed again...
> View attachment 236602


YOU LITTLE SHIT


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 3, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 236547


What does the sign there says?
The cutoff part I mean.
Feel like the missing part is "do not" or "don't" post online, which if that's the case, fuck off shittendo.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 3, 2020)

Yes, I know it’s not 2019 anymore but I’m too lazy to change it


----------



## JavaScribe (Dec 3, 2020)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> What does the sign there says?
> The cutoff part I mean.
> Feel like the missing part is "do not" or "don't" post online, which if that's the case, fuck off shittendo.


Could say "please."
It would be weird if they specified "photos permitted" but then "do not post online."

Edit: I checked. It says "do not."
I still hold that it's weird to specify that. Though apparently, it's located outside of their headquarters in Redmond, so maybe they wanted it to be a secret spread by word of mouth?


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 4, 2020)

JavaScribe said:


> Could say "please."
> It would be weird if they specified "photos permitted" but then "do not post online."
> 
> Edit: I checked. It says "do not."
> I still hold that it's weird to specify that. Though apparently, it's located outside of their headquarters in Redmond, so maybe they wanted it to be a secret spread by word of mouth?


Lmao, figures that craptendo has to do things in their idiotic ways.
"Sure, you can take photos, but don't post them online, or we'll have to take your liver :v"
Sigh, they'll never change... or, well, they'll do, just for worse.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 4, 2020)

Apparently women get the best ads.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2020)

Don´t lean on Toad, Mario!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 4, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 236640
> Don´t lean on Toad, Mario!


Mfw I get fired from Nintendo for making Mario lean on toad


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 4, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 236640
> Don´t lean on Toad, Mario!


is this just meta meme stuff like how some of the wii safety manual stuff is kind of funny? I am whooshing hard on this joke >.<


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 4, 2020)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Lmao, figures that craptendo has to do things in their idiotic ways.
> "Sure, you can take photos, but don't post them online, or we'll have to take your liver :v"
> Sigh, they'll never change... or, well, they'll do, just for worse.


Does this mean GBATemp will get a DMCA now as it's posted online here?? Will the DMCA come bundled with the Guardian music?? 


I'm scared.


----------



## yoofo (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 4, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 236547


please tell me this is real


Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 236640
> Don´t lean on Toad, Mario!


Where is this from? I'm really curious now.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2020)

1B51004 said:


> please tell me this is real
> 
> Where is this from? I'm really curious now.


This is from the 2015 Mario Character art reference list used by Nintendo UK.


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 4, 2020)

Edit: shoot wrong quote


jt_1258 said:


> why do I hear boss music
> *panic sweats*


_*Frantic piano starts playing*_
**beep beep beep beep beep beep**


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## yoofo (Dec 4, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 236678


no


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 4, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 236678



OMG that thumb looks like a penis.


----------



## Sono (Dec 4, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> OMG that thumb looks like a penis.



It even has nipples!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 4, 2020)

Ventilation


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 4, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 236742
> Ventilation


This image gives me great pain


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Dec 4, 2020)

Veho said:


>


what type would he be? i'm gueesing Dark/Water?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 4, 2020)

*sigh* I miss miiverse


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Dec 4, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 236753  *sigh* I miss miiverse


Rverse, B O N J O U R


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 4, 2020)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> Rverse, B O N J O U R


Holy shit, a miiverse clone that lasted over a year?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

But seriously, why do they die off so quickly


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 236770


i cant afford a EAr, so let's forget two...


----------



## 0x3000027E (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 5, 2020)

0x3000027E said:


> View attachment 236799


I don’t get it


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Dec 5, 2020)

Dat


0x3000027E said:


> View attachment 236799


Is not gaming related


----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (Dec 5, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Sorry guys, seems like CyberPunk 2077 is getting delayed again...
> View attachment 236602


As i said...marketing strategy....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 236297


this is so damn cute!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> Yes, I know it’s not 2019 anymore but I’m too lazy to change itView attachment 236612


Oh i didnt know those are actual gaming keyboard these days, i just thought its some stupid trend that people follow. i saw my brother buying one of those stupid rainbow keyboards, but i didnt know that rainbow ones are the new black in stores also. I guess manufacturers follow the same trend cause its selling....stupid imo. Id never buy a rainbow anything.....i just like rainbows.


----------



## MetoMeto (Dec 5, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 236678



This is one serious gamer!





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 235895


PS5 kingdom hearts...ultra realistic!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 235906


That's lame! 
Try walking out of the store with PS5 when its NOT a black friday!


----------



## ciaomao (Dec 5, 2020)

without words


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Dec 5, 2020)

ciaomao said:


> View attachment 236840 without words


this gods been playing snake just to make a chip


----------



## Benja81 (Dec 5, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 233120


Welp at lst they're using their powers for "good?"


----------



## Benja81 (Dec 5, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 234254


The guy's reflection in the TV ftw 



Lostbhoy said:


> One for the Scots...
> 
> View attachment 234488


Culture..



Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 234678


You hungry or italian?



GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 235574


Right now me 



Veho said:


>


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## xdarkmario (Dec 5, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 233209


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Benja81 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 6, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 236971


I have many questions but I don't even think there are enough answer in the world to satisfy them.


----------



## Vila_ (Dec 7, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 236919


Rip stadia user #9


----------



## Vila_ (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 7, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 237105





Spoiler: probably unpopular, maybe not opinion/taking a meme way to seriously corner



ehh...I don't go full on if there are in the game it's an issue but I still do have an issue with it when it feels like it was forced in for the sake of it to the point of it being obvious that it was forced. which ends of falling out of including an lgbt character in the game like you would any other type of character and into the realm of "hey guys, look, there kissing, give us your money cause where inclusive"...I am still on the fence on retroactively making a character part of said group to...on one hand, yes, it could very well be natural to everything...at the same time it falls prey to the previous issue of possibly being forced some times for the sake of brownie points and not because the writer actually wanted to make that change. tldr, I don't care if they exist it just irks me when they are forced. no worse then saying your inclusive by having an all female group for something...no, that's worse...that is you admitting to gender bias at that point. that is all on me taking a silly little meme way to seriously


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 7, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> Spoiler: probably unpopular, maybe not opinion/taking a meme way to seriously corner
> 
> 
> 
> ehh...I don't go full on if there are in the game it's an issue but I still do have an issue with it when it feels like it was forced in for the sake of it to the point of it being obvious that it was forced. which ends of falling out of including an lgbt character in the game like you would any other type of character and into the realm of "hey guys, look, there kissing, give us your money cause where inclusive"...I am still on the fence on retroactively making a character part of said group to...on one hand, yes, it could very well be natural to everything...at the same time it falls prey to the previous issue of possibly being forced some times for the sake of brownie points and not because the writer actually wanted to make that change. tldr, I don't care if they exist it just irks me when they are forced. no worse then saying your inclusive by having an all female group for something...no, that's worse...that is you admitting to gender bias at that point. that is all on me taking a silly little meme way to seriously


This was more a post about people who get tilt over any representation and less about people with reasonable complaints. A forced diversity character is always painfully obvious, like the non-binary character in the latest COD. It’s obvious they are only in there to get points from “Progressives” less about actual representation. Compared to say, someone getting upset over the LGBT+ representation in Night in the Woods. Where the LGBT+ characters really perfectly represent the group of friends you would find in real life. Hell, my group of friends mirrors that group. There’s nothing forced about the characters, their relationships are natural and organic, the game really represents real life quite well. So getting upset over LGBT+ representation in a game like that really comes off as shallow bigotry pretending to be concerned.


----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 7, 2020)

Today I have reached England in "Assassin´s Creed - Valhalla" and needed to get me some "Ingredients" to re-build the new Village.So I had "visited" a Monastery/Villlage.
After the "Work" was done,we wanted to head back to our Village and then I saw this Guy (remember ? His Village was raided/burned,everyone where slaughtered....)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Dec 8, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 237105


I vote to make every video game character asexual, unless they're already married or the entire point of the character, or a story or subplot, is to get a partner. This satisfies my wish of never having any gay characters in a story, and also your wish of having more LBGTPQHAKFICHDBAVAHKFLGBRJS++ representation (I think asexuality is a part of it). No, this is not a joke.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 8, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> I vote to make every video game character asexual, unless they're already married or the entire point of the character, or a story or subplot, is to get a partner. This satisfies my wish of never having any gay characters in a story, and also your wish of having more LBGTPQHAKFICHDBAVAHKFLGBRJS++ representation (I think asexuality is a part of it). No, this is not a joke.


Quite honestly I am tired of playing as cishet dudes.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 8, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> I vote to make every video game character asexual, unless they're already married or the entire point of the character, or a story or subplot, is to get a partner. This satisfies my wish of never having any gay characters in a story, and also your wish of having more LBGTPQHAKFICHDBAVAHKFLGBRJS++ representation (I think asexuality is a part of it). No, this is not a joke.


but...but...but...I need my harem ; . ;


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Dec 8, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> but...but...but...I need my harem ; . ;
> View attachment 237162


Persona 5 falls under the "important to the story, character, subplot" umbrella.


----------



## TheJeweler (Dec 8, 2020)

Mah boy Metroid dont need no woman tying him down!


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Dec 8, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Quite honestly I am tired of playing as cishet dudes.


You have options when it comes to playing as a female.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 8, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Persona 5 falls under the "important to the story, character, subplot" umbrella.


then again I did souly play it out like Akira and Futaba where best friends rather then actually dating so who says self insertion isn't possible


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 8, 2020)

Pikachu chooses you. And everyone else. Slut.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Dec 8, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 237166
> Pikachu chooses you. And everyone else. Slut.


Why...


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 8, 2020)

so...yeah, woo boy does my last picture have heavy context change when it has what was quoted in the text on the front page rather then what I said...it really should ignore quotes


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2020)

This is just plain wrong. 
Magikarp is 99% cartilage and completely inedible.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 8, 2020)

Inb4 Temper Girls asks: The guy is this guy!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 8, 2020)

CHI-ca-GOOOO
CHI-ca-GOOOO...
_Thats not a WiiMote m'lady!_


----------



## Stealphie (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## leon315 (Dec 8, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> but...but...but...I need my harem ; . ;
> View attachment 237162


I don't get it, is that pink shirted dude, wants same thing as every other girls?

NO HOMO?




JuanMena said:


> CHI-ca-GOOOO
> CHI-ca-GOOOO...
> _Thats not a WiiMote m'lady!_


man of culture!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 8, 2020)

leon315 said:


> man of culture!


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 8, 2020)

leon315 said:


> I don't get it, is that pink shirted dude, wants same thing as every other girls?
> 
> NO HOMO?
> 
> ...


he comes down there wonder what the hell is going on as they are all super pissed off at you in that scene when they find out what's going on.


----------



## leon315 (Dec 8, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> he comes down there wonder what the hell is going on as they are all super pissed off at you in that scene when they find out what's going on.


OH, i expected that scene in something completely different: you know I man wear pink shirt usually is a man who seeks comfort in other men.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 8, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 237217


I'm in deep shit
I've killed so many sims..


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 8, 2020)

I totally bricked my PS4...


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 8, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> I totally bricked my PS4...
> 
> View attachment 237259


you bricked your controller too 
How the hell did you do that


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> View attachment 236769


Could somebody explain me why the hell this got that many likes?


----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 8, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Could somebody explain me why the hell this got that many likes?


I don’t know
I don’t even understand it


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> I don’t know
> I don’t even understand it


The meme is my life and its funny cause, you know, _my life is a joke_


----------



## leon315 (Dec 8, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> View attachment 236769


i don't get it, anyone explain?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 8, 2020)

0x3000027E said:


> View attachment 236799


personally i wonder about this one...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2020)

leon315 said:


> i don't get it, anyone explain?





Noctosphere said:


> personally i wonder about this one...


I don't even understand why it got so many likes, it was just an inside joke


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2020)

Heads up!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 9, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Could somebody explain me why the hell this got that many likes?


Relatable?

Also


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 9, 2020)

nm i have to repost.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 9, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 237337





Spoiler: Someone should revoke my ability to post while tired...I'm sure someone will get a laugh or two



I am a slave nintendo. my entire live savings is currently being sent to nintendo to acquire as much kirby in my life. I want to drown in kirby, be one with kirby...be kirby...


----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 9, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> Spoiler: Someone should revoke my ability to post while tired...I'm sure someone will get a laugh or two
> 
> 
> 
> I am a slave nintendo. my entire live savings is currently being sent to nintendo to acquire as much kirby in my life. I want to drown in kirby, be one with kirby...be kirby...


Nothing wrong with it when it's in the name of poyo!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 9, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 237337


Wait... hold up.. is my perception of size being taken to a test with this picture?
Those kirbies are 60CM... my shoulder lenght is 64CM...
What the fuck? Am I that big?

Just my leg, from toe to hip is roughly 76CM.


----------



## yoofo (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Wait... hold up.. is my perception of size being taken to a test with this picture?


Yes. It's common in marketing to use custom made slightly oversized products on one end, and petite models or children on the other, to make products look absolutely huge in promo photos.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 9, 2020)

this is a true way to catch a pikachu


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 9, 2020)

Let praise beith to our one and only lord and savior in this plane of existence who shall rain down forgiveness for ones sins and cleanse all around him so that they too can be as pure as thou.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 9, 2020)

yoofo said:


> View attachment 237352


It’s my boy dunkey


----------



## yoofo (Dec 9, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> It’s my boy dunkey


it works too well out of context


----------



## MetoMeto (Dec 9, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> Let praise beith to our one and only lord and savior in this plane of existence who shall rain down forgiveness for ones sins and cleanse all around him so that they too can be as pure as thou.
> View attachment 237356


this is so funny for some reason and idk why xD


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 9, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 237394


on one hand I would mention  that it likely is just a model that is modified on the fly...but on the other hand the idea of a 10+ gb folder full of dicks, clits, tits, and ass is much more amusing


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 9, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> on one hand I would mention  that it likely is just a model that is modified on the fly...but on the other hand the idea of a 10+ gb folder full of dicks, clits, tits, and ass is much more amusing


It’s even funnier to think that the genitals are motion captured


----------



## CTR640 (Dec 9, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> It’s even funnier to think that the genitals are motion captured


Lmfao! It can be worse: motion capture of....tentacles! Eh, I mean hentai movements.


----------



## Issac (Dec 10, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> Let praise beith to our one and only lord and savior in this plane of existence who shall rain down forgiveness for ones sins and cleanse all around him so that they too can be as pure as thou.
> View attachment 237356


POYO!


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 10, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 237415


What if I remember both?


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 10, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 237415


NOW GET IN!!!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 10, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> This is one serious gamer!


Yup...at least SOMEONE is having fun with all the stability patches.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 10, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 237438


Now I'm wondering if the original artist is going to make a updated version in response to this.
"Galar is not a real country, you are a Kalosian playing bagpipes!"



Taleweaver said:


> Yup...at least SOMEONE is having fun with all the stability patches.


Nah he just has a really good gamer chair


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 10, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Cyberpunk 2007


----------



## Stealphie (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 10, 2020)

Stealphie said:


>


Nintendo is so fucking blind to their fans that it’s honestly kinda amazing


----------



## crea (Dec 10, 2020)

Nintendo was pretty chill a few years ago, but now they become like everyone else. Maybe because they saw the huge potential in their retro classics. I buy them either way...but maybe not everyone.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 10, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 237546


Using violence to disprove violence


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 11, 2020)

mario's fucking dead


----------



## Stealphie (Dec 11, 2020)

MFW Phoenix Wright isn't the DLC fighter


----------



## yoofo (Dec 11, 2020)

I made this


----------



## Stealphie (Dec 11, 2020)

yoofo said:


> I made thisView attachment 237568


I think you meant competitive


----------



## yoofo (Dec 11, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I think you meant competitive


FUCK


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 11, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 237587


hey now, the demon souls remake came at launch too XD


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 11, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 237587


proof the media lies


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 11, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 237394


fake, there are only 4 differents penises


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 11, 2020)

1B51004 said:


> proof the media lies


The Onion is a satirical media company. The abridged version of their review was part of the joke.


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 11, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> The Onion is a satirical media company. The abridged version of their review was part of the joke.


I know. I was just making a quick funni.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 11, 2020)

1B51004 said:


> I know. I was just making a quick funni.


Well, that flew right past my head. I've gotta step up my game.


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 11, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Well, that flew right past my head. I've gotta step up my game.


It's fine. Trust me, sarcasm is a lot harder on the internet without a /s. I've been fooled many a time.


----------



## yoofo (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 11, 2020)

yoofo said:


> View attachment 237615


Like...is there a lot of rule 34 art of vaporeon or what?


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 11, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> Like...is there a lot of rule 34 art of vaporeon or what?


It's probably a reference to this copypasta.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 11, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> It's probably a reference to this copypasta.


I hate the internet


----------



## leon315 (Dec 11, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 237415


i liked the pic even i didn't the joke....

explain it plz?=?


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 11, 2020)

leon315 said:


> i liked the pic even i didn't the joke....
> 
> explain it plz?=?


Don't accept sweets from strangers!


----------



## leon315 (Dec 11, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Don't accept sweets from strangers!


Our Moms always told that, but there's no candy but 2 vans in the pic.

p.s. tempers, i own a white van too


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 11, 2020)

leon315 said:


> Our Moms always told that, but there's no candy but 2 vans in the pic.
> 
> p.s. tempers, i own a white van too




Okaaaay..... Since it requires a full explanation then..... 



Spoiler



You may not be one... But plenty of paedophiles drive vans like that to lure in children with promises of sweets or puppies or similar. That was the joke so please don't get arsey about it. 

No kids were harmed in the making of that meme and jokes is just jokes.


----------



## leon315 (Dec 11, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Okaaaay..... Since it requires a full explanation then.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okey i get it, but what was the 1st van for?


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 11, 2020)

leon315 said:


> okey i get it, but what was the 1st van for?


Solving mysteries! 
You never saw Scooby Doo? Did your mum not allow TV?


----------



## leon315 (Dec 11, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> You never saw Scooby Doo? Did your mum not allow TV?


nOPE, when i was kid, Italian TV aired Dragon ball, One piece and Card captor Sakura O.o


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 11, 2020)

leon315 said:


> nOPE, when i was kid, Italian TV aired Dragon ball, One piece and Card captor Sakura O.o


Aw man, seriously?? I thought Scooby Doo was an international phenomenon. 

In that case please accept my apologies for my ignorance.... It never occurred to me that you did not know the mystery machine from scooby doo.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 11, 2020)

leon315 said:


> i liked the pic even i didn't the joke....
> 
> explain it plz?=?


Hop in the van and find out


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 11, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> Hop in the van and find out


btw, wheres yours...?


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Dec 11, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> View attachment 237635


Good thing 1-Up shrooms are so common.


----------



## leon315 (Dec 11, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> Hop in the van and find out


just checked my van, nothing ever happened........


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 12, 2020)

Dark Humor...


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 12, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Dark Humor...


the person who mentions black inkling


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Prans (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 13, 2020)

I too have dirty socks, if anyone's interested.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2020)

A delayed game could eventually be good, but a rushed game... 





Unacceptable


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 13, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 237815


Excuse me? It's *cross*


----------



## JavaScribe (Dec 13, 2020)

Veho said:


> A delayed game could eventually be good, but a rushed game...
> "wrong manhole cover"
> Unacceptable


Cars are just very light in the future. Don't worry about it.
The Quadra Turbo-R V-Tech is actually in Forza Horizon 4, and it's a pretty normal vehicle weight. Though the tires are so absurdly wide it probably doesn't need the manhole cover to support any weight...


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 13, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 237822


I don't get it...what's the joke?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 13, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> I don't get it...what's the joke?


There is no joke, I just wanted to remind people that I am trans


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 13, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> There is no joke, I just wanted to remind people that I am trans


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 13, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> There is no joke, I just wanted to remind people that I am trans


memes are something not to be taken seriously...and it's souly about you being trans...so by connection are you saying that your being trans is not to be taken seriously */s*


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> memes are something not to be taken seriously...and it's souly about you being trans...so by connection are you saying that your being trans is not to be taken seriously */s*


no... it means her being trans is a meme... a temp meme


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 13, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> memes are something not to be taken seriously...and it's souly about you being trans...so by connection are you saying that your being trans is not to be taken seriously */s*


I am a meme


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> There is no joke, I just wanted to remind people that I am trans


Nice XD


----------



## JavaScribe (Dec 13, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am a meme


maybe the real meme was the friends we met along the way


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 13, 2020)

Pu pu Pu pu Pu pu Pu pu  Puyo puyo Puyo puyo Puyo puyo Puyo puyo


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 13, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 237935


Me in Skyrim


----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 13, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Me in Skyrim


When you start the game
Then go from the first village to a side quest dungeon-
Then spend so long failing to steal from people that you forgot there’s a main quest


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 14, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 237822


gosh dangit. from the main page mini view I can't unsee it looking like the right person is holding a pistol '_>' ..................wtf is with my head


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 14, 2020)

The votes are in! Our new Chief Editor!


----------



## Issac (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 14, 2020)

Veho said:


> A delayed game could eventually be good, but a rushed game...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's also an inaccuracy that the paint lines up.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Dec 14, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> The votes are in! Our new Chief Editor!
> View attachment 237958


How the 2020 election should have gone


hippy dave said:


> View attachment 238005


mood


----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 14, 2020)

MajinCubyan said:


> View attachment 238037


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 14, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> How the 2020 election should have gone
> 
> mood


Oh thank goodness I'm glad you like it.
I'm really proud of it


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 14, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> Oh thank goodness I'm glad you like it.
> I'm really proud of it


I love all art of me! I even sent it to my wife,@FatalAryia, with that captain, lol


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 14, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 238045


At first I thought that wasn’t a sword


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## toguro_max (Dec 14, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 238058


I've seem this meme thousands of times and I've never understood why the hell the screenshot is *always* grained...

I loved this game, btw...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 15, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 238058


This, Encarta and Internet was the glory back in the day.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 15, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 238082


We need more metal gear rising memes


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 238104


The Legend of Solid Snatcher: Policenauts in Time.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 15, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> The Legend of Solid Snatcher: Policenauts in Time.


When ea buys every company


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 15, 2020)

Technology these days is incredible


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 15, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 238104


That is not Hideo Kojima, that's Satoru Iwata
May you Rest In Peace, Nintendo won't ever be the same without you


----------



## MockyLock (Dec 15, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> That is not Hideo Kojima, that's Satoru Iwata
> May you Rest In Peace, Nintendo won't ever be the same without you



Hell no.
He's Shigeru Miyamoto.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 15, 2020)

MockyLock said:


> Hell no.
> He's Shigeru Miyamoto.


i know i know, I'm just trololing too lol


----------



## MockyLock (Dec 15, 2020)

Oh OK.
I worried about you for a while


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 15, 2020)

MockyLock said:


> Hell no.
> He's Shigeru Miyamoto.


It's Reggie, actually.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 15, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> It's Reggie, actually.


lol
But no joke, he's Eiji Aonuma  /s


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 15, 2020)

Source : https://9gag.com/gag/a6NpxBL


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 15, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 238148


what even is a shulk


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2020)

Hmmm...


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 15, 2020)

Veho said:


> Hmmm...


Boss... my fifth grand-mother died...


----------



## Chary (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 238164


Dear God! He looks creepy!


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 16, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 238169


I guess I'm no real gamer


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Dec 16, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 238169


What if I'm straight but consume a lot of soy sauce?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 16, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 238169


What if I’m bi and I don’t take estrogen


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 16, 2020)

what if I love nobody *shivers*


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Dec 16, 2020)

what if i spend my day modding consoles and not much more? (has a stroke)


----------



## yoofo (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Sono (Dec 16, 2020)

Game: Press any key to continue
EA: accessory sold separately for 9.99$


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 16, 2020)

Veho said:


>


This is better on PC, when you don't see the whole image at once.


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 16, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 238211


*Death by Glamor starts playing in the distance*


----------



## linuxares (Dec 16, 2020)

Sono said:


> Game: Press any key to continue
> EA: accessory sold separately for 9.99$
> 
> View attachment 238210


But where is the key?! x3


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 16, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> This is better on PC, when you don't see the whole image at once.


just scrolling down into the punchline XD


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 16, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 238211





1B51004 said:


> *Death by Glamor starts playing in the distance*


This is dumb.


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 16, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> This is dumb.
> 
> View attachment 238259


YES
THANK YOU


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 16, 2020)

Also, can somebody please point me in the direction of the original upload? The GIF has no watermark and image search didn't return any results. I'd like to tag the artist.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Also, can somebody please point me in the direction of the original upload? The GIF has no watermark and image search didn't return any results. I'd like to tag the artist.


https://juliansanchez.carbonmade.com/projects/7089886


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 16, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 238281


Whoah.... Yoshi sure got fat by the end of that!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 16, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Whoah.... Yoshi sure got fat by the end of that!!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 238304


ok, I get it, it's a meme...but aren't they robots? why would they be wearing any undergarments to begin with? I can at least understand clothes so they look more human but you would not see there undergarments under normal circumstances...unless the person who made them really is that lonely *shiver*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 16, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> ok, I get it, it's a meme...but aren't they robots? why would they be wearing any undergarments to begin with? I can at least understand clothes so they look more human but you would not see there undergarments under normal circumstances...unless the person who made them really is that lonely *shiver*


Well the joke is based on the fact you can find curly’s panties in cave story


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 16, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Well the joke is based on the fact you can find curly’s panties in cave story


ffs... the only place you'll seem to find a larger infatuation with panties then lilith is the entirety of japan


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 16, 2020)

FR tho, playing Rambo in MK11 made me finally watch at least the first two movies which have been collecting dust in my movie collection. I should maybe watch the next two, and then get the last one at some point...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 16, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 238326


Gee, I sure wonder who the impostor is


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Gee, I sure wonder who the imposter is


I have a feeling he is Among Us!


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 17, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


>


----------



## MajinCubyan (Dec 17, 2020)

Meowtal Kombat


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 17, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Gee, I sure wonder who the imposter is


The couch


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Dec 17, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Gee, I sure wonder who the imposter is


*impostor

I'm betting it's the one with the Switch Lite.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Issac (Dec 17, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 238422


And here I am, having listened to Burial and Swans, owning Kid A on CD and Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Raise your skinny fists like antennas to heaven (the one with the hands next to Kid A) on Vinyl. >_>
Me big brain tho. I like game music too 
And I *never* bash anyone for their music taste.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## JavaScribe (Dec 17, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 238482


lol imagine not learning about dialup in history class


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 17, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 238482


looks at ds/wii settings..."hay mom? what's a wifi?"


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> ok, I get it, it's a meme...but aren't they robots? why would they be wearing any undergarments to begin with? I can at least understand clothes so they look more human but you would not see there undergarments under normal circumstances...unless the person who made them really is that lonely *shiver*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 18, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


>



I’m going to use this as an opportunity to remind you all to play cave story


----------



## MajinCubyan (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 18, 2020)

MajinCubyan said:


> View attachment 238532


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## wonkeytonk (Dec 18, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 237134


Me all the time


----------



## Veho (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## yoofo (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## leon315 (Dec 18, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 238476


I wonder what game is that.........


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 18, 2020)

leon315 said:


> I wonder what game is that.........


pretty sure it's an mmo, like fortnite or wow


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 18, 2020)

yoofo said:


> View attachment 238562


i know the reference
i know the scene
but why in the meme box???


----------



## autofire (Dec 18, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


>


argh


----------



## MajinCubyan (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 18, 2020)

well, sephiroth is out and about now. let's check in on cloud...oh...oh no


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## wonkeytonk (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 19, 2020)

wonkeytonk said:


>


How is that gaming related?


----------



## wonkeytonk (Dec 19, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> How is that gaming related?


I don't know and I don't care.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Dec 19, 2020)

Wow CD Projekt red is active today.


----------



## toguro_max (Dec 19, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 238670


This post should, at least, unlock the "Rise From Your Grave" achievement...


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 19, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 238705


YAH! EXACTLY! NO CLOTHING AT ALL! MWAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2020)

Respect your Elders!


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 19, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 238713
> Respect your Elders!



that's cute respect your elder's...


----------



## SANIC (Dec 19, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 238713
> Respect your Elders!


He's gonna push him down the stairs and take the inheritance


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2020)

Look what I got in the mail today!


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 19, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 238705


You laugh, but at the airport offices where I work(1), there are a bunch of these bums hanging around in the hallways. They sleep in backpacks on the floor, just hang out there all day and have a throwaway computer on which they do...something...all day. Of course they're often expelled, but can you blame them? The offices aren't legally restricted (though they should. Passengers only go there when they're lost), but they're heated and there's a public toilet with water. I have joked at my colleagues that if we ever got fired, we could just hang out in front of the office as well. All the fun of browsing the internet and none of the work stress. 
(and sleeping there means you can sleep in rather than get up at six o'clock to arrive at the office and see a bunch of sleeping bums in the corridors )


...hmm. Perhaps I should print this one out and hang it at our windows. Y'know...to check if those people have a sense of humor. 



(1): well...before the crisis hit, obviously. I pray to God they don't ever crack the numerical code to our office


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 19, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 238732


where's Samus???


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 19, 2020)

Veho said:


>


no, no, no, no, burn it. buy a new set. it ain't worth it any more dude


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Dec 19, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 238732


Mood


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2020)

Who will be next on the list!?


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Dec 20, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 238754
> Who will be next on the list!?


But what about Scorpion?


----------



## gameboy (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2020)

The first game in the series was released in Japan in December 20, 1985


----------



## Patxinco (Dec 20, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 238754
> Who will be next on the list!?


Travis ffs!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## gameboy (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 21, 2020)

Veho said:


>


GET IN THE JAR


----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 21, 2020)

Veho said:


>


oh shit... this might be real...
at least I think it is in places like China...


----------



## nani17 (Dec 21, 2020)

gameboy said:


> View attachment 238844


----------



## MajinCubyan (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## ciaomao (Dec 21, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 238795 The first game in the series was released in Japan in December 20, 1985


but 35th anniversary of Bomberman was two years ago https://spectrumcomputing.co.uk/index.php?cat=96&id=625


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2020)

ciaomao said:


> but 35th anniversary of Bomberman was two years ago https://spectrumcomputing.co.uk/index.php?cat=96&id=625


Got the info from Wikipedia:
_Bomberman_ was written in 1980 to serve as a tech demo for Hudson Soft's BASIC compiler.[4] This very basic version of the game was given a small-scale release for Japanese PCs in 1983 and the European PCs the following year.
Hudson Soft's director of research and development, Shinichi Nakamoto, commented in a 1995 interview that "I personally believe that the Famicom version of _Bomberman_ is the one and only version of the game.


----------



## ciaomao (Dec 21, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> Got the info from Wikipedia:
> _Bomberman_ was written in 1980 to serve as a tech demo for Hudson Soft's BASIC compiler.[4] This very basic version of the game was given a small-scale release for Japanese PCs in 1983 and the European PCs the following year.
> Hudson Soft's director of research and development, Shinichi Nakamoto, commented in a 1995 interview that "I personally believe that the Famicom version of _Bomberman_ is the one and only version of the game.



yes, he can have his own opinion, even if its technically just wrong


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2020)

"Romero on the Camaro"


----------



## Xzi (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## ciaomao (Dec 21, 2020)

damn right for the past 2.5 years. the hope is that it will now be reversed. Was it worth?  yes, it did, but please never again. god, protect my image.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2020)

Pft, who is this William Gibson guy anyway?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2020)

Sephiroth Man


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2020)

Let´s Legoo-Hoo!


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 22, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 238932


couples goals
very nice


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 22, 2020)

Okay...not the most hilarious image, but I just had to share this one (that's the epic games store, btw).


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2020)

Man, I hate Mario Sunshine! XD


----------



## Deleted-546533 (Dec 22, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 238980
> Man, I hate Mario Sunshine! XD


The controls are godawful, they feel constantly like I'm on thin ice... and the less said about the blue coins the better.
Dunno how anyone could defend a game that doesn't in any way live up to its predecessor gameplay-wise in reality, other than maybe the somewhat original storyline for a Mario game.

I'm actually surprised people like it so fondly nowadays.


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Dec 22, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 238949
> Sephiroth Man


...That's just a picture of Fistandantilus, the Helmeted Author from Bob & George. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 22, 2020)

no ill intent, just thought of this stupid meme at 10:42 last night
 
I would put it as a full image but its way too big for that.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2020)

1:0 for the Princess sisters.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 239016


Zelda in a sink?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 22, 2020)

Veho said:


> Zelda in a sink?



You also call Samus Metroid?


----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> You also call Samus Metroid?


I think Metroid is a pretty cool guy, eh kills aliens and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## yoofo (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Dec 22, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 239023


OMG It's King Koopa on the Firefox


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 22, 2020)

Last one, i promise.... 


 

Maybe...


----------



## AceX (Dec 22, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Last one, i promise....
> View attachment 239027
> 
> Maybe...


Kirby on a firby?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Dec 22, 2020)

Poyo on the nightmare creature


----------



## Dante2405 (Dec 22, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Last one, i promise....
> View attachment 239027
> 
> Maybe...



Last one, sure... try to resist that one.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 22, 2020)

Challenge accepted


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Challenge accepted
> 
> View attachment 239046


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 22, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


>



That is sooo funny 
Loved it!! One more?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> That is sooo funny
> Loved it!! One more?


Here chief


----------



## MajinCubyan (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 22, 2020)

Honestly the last one now....


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 22, 2020)

so this is the meme box now '_>'


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## gameboy (Dec 23, 2020)

itsgotacdplayer said:


> The controls are godawful, they feel constantly like I'm on thin ice... and the less said about the blue coins the better.
> Dunno how anyone could defend a game that doesn't in any way live up to its predecessor gameplay-wise in reality, other than maybe the somewhat original storyline for a Mario game.
> 
> I'm actually surprised people like it so fondly nowadays.



yup, the whole 35 mario anniversary game was unplayable for me. ESPECIALLY SUNSHINE. The triggers are goddam terrible. I read they did GameCube Controller support, but Im not gonna go out an buy another controller just to play one game.


----------



## DarknessPlay3r (Dec 23, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> That is sooo funny
> Loved it!! One more?
> View attachment 239053


I now have a bucket list / life goal; and it's only one thing:

Dress up as Donkey Kong and take hits from a yellow bong. Then post pictures of it online...


----------



## yoofo (Dec 23, 2020)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


>


Ash Ketchum from the Pokémon Sun & Moon TV Series on top of Yoshi shitting an egg


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Dec 23, 2020)

yoofo said:


> Ash Ketchum from the Pokémon Sun & Moon TV Series on top of Yoshi shitting an egg


No it’s Pokémon on the Yoshi spawn


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 23, 2020)

gameboy said:


> yup, the whole 35 mario anniversary game was unplayable for me. ESPECIALLY SUNSHINE. The triggers are goddam terrible. I read they did GameCube Controller support, but Im not gonna go out an buy another controller just to play one game.


I...don't think sunshine's physics have anything to do with the collection as a whole...are people really this determined to find some way to complain about it even when it's not relevant?


----------



## gameboy (Dec 23, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> I...don't think sunshine's physics have anything to do with the collection as a whole...are people really this determined to find some way to complain about it even when it's not relevant?



The digital trigger buttons instantky kill sunshine.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 23, 2020)

gameboy said:


> The digital trigger buttons instantky kill sunshine.


welp, everyone has opinions. let's just agree to disagree
gonna be honest with you...they instantly make it better for me. I hated having to worry about lightly pressing the triggers...it just feels so much better just pressing a button and it doing exactly what I want it to.


----------



## gameboy (Dec 23, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> welp, everyone has opinions. let's just agree to disagree
> gonna be honest with you...they instantly make it better for me. I hated having to worry about lightly pressing the triggers...it just feels so much better just pressing a button and it doing exactly what I want it to.



Thr run and spray combined with the slide all gone


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 23, 2020)

gameboy said:


> Thr run and spray combined with the slide all gone


you do know there are 2 buttons for flood right? light and heavy spraying


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 23, 2020)

gave it a try


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Dec 23, 2020)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> gave it a try


Dedede on a Jarate?


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 23, 2020)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> gave it a try


Dedede on 'te-'te-'te


----------



## Axido (Dec 23, 2020)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


>



Get rid of Pikachu and you can at least make it work in Japan.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 23, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Honestly the last one now....
> View attachment 239062


Fucking amature, *cracks fingers* lemme show you how to meme hard.


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Honestly the last one now....
> View attachment 239062


Princess Toadstool at the seaside


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 23, 2020)

Seriously.... I'm done now


----------



## yoofo (Dec 23, 2020)

someone stop this hell


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2020)

yoofo said:


> someone stop this hell


There are no brakes on the meme train.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2020)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> gave it a try


Dedede on a Jagertee? (Austrian tee with alcohol)


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Dec 23, 2020)

Added another layer

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Axido said:


> Get rid of Pikachu and you can at least make it work in Japan.


Yeah it's supposed to be satoshi on the yoshi


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 23, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 239131


ngl that would be a better 35th anniversary game then what we got
personally I'm fine with the collection, I haven't really played the games before (Most I played of any game was the Super Mario 64 source port on an old 2DS) and if I get it for Christmas I'll be happy, if not I'm not going to be too bummed out about it.
but yeah a mushroom kingdom warriors would be great.


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


>


Well excuuuuse meee for expecting _some_ progress in _30 years_  
 

In the 90s it would take you 2 hours to upload that maymay to the interwebs, if you want to compare the state of technology then and now


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 23, 2020)

Veho said:


> Well excuuuuse meee for expecting _some_ progress in _30 years_
> 
> 
> In the 90s it would take you 2 hours to upload that maymay to the interwebs, if you want to compare the state of technology then and now


Bruhhh I was getting an 8k desktop background earlier, took 3 seconds to load on Google, ISPs am I right


----------



## yoofo (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 23, 2020)

yoofo said:


> View attachment 239151


DUDE NICEEEE


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> DUDE NICEEEE


----------



## Axido (Dec 23, 2020)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Yeah it's supposed to be satoshi on the yoshi



Damn, I knew it! I nearly thought you were being serious with your other explanation.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## rimoJO (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## JavaScribe (Dec 23, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> image: "Why the FPS dropped from 167 to 165?"


It should have at least said 164 instead of 165. Or maybe 143, or 119.

The next step down from 240 Hz is 165 Hz, meaning those extra 2 frames aren't used unless you have a 240+ Hz monitor- and in that case, 167 FPS is equally undesirable.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 23, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 239156


moving on from having a tree skirt below to having a tree tunic


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 23, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 239173


i wish i would get money for doing nothing
i don't even pay rent but im also under 18 so no money for me.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 23, 2020)

1B51004 said:


> i wish i would get money for doing nothing
> i don't even pay rent but im also under 18 so no money for me.


As a college student, I’m getting nothing but yeah I really wanted a PS5 or gaming PC.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 23, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Dedede on a Jarate?





smileyhead said:


> Dedede on 'te-'te-'te





Dodain47 said:


> Dedede on a Jagertee? (Austrian tee with alcohol)


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Dec 23, 2020)

DarkCoffe64 said:


>


That's what I said, Jarate!


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 24, 2020)

only true vinesauce fans will get this


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 24, 2020)

1B51004 said:


> View attachment 239211
> only true vinesauce fans will get this


dam, gated again. I'm only a fan and not a mega fan


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 24, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> dam, gated again. I'm only a fan and not a mega fan





Spoiler: joke explanation



i couldnt find the exact video where he said it, but this is the next best thing 
https://vinesauce.fandom.com/wiki/Tom_Nook


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 24, 2020)

1B51004 said:


> Spoiler: joke explanation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never got deep into that playthrough of his so it makes sense. but that is just amazing, thank you


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 24, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> I never got deep into that playthrough of his so it makes sense. but that is just amazing, thank you


always happy to help!
now if you'll excuse me i need to get to bed. bleh.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 24, 2020)

1B51004 said:


> View attachment 239211
> only true vinesauce fans will get this


I've actually done a drawing of Nook Nukem for shits and giggles waaaay before Joel came up with doing that joke, lol
At least, like, before the AC streams.
When I saw the thumbnail of the first stream on youtube, I believed maybe he would've shown my drawing, like, thought he randomly stumbled into it, but nah... Oh well.


----------



## RandomUser (Dec 24, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 239042


Are a lot of those characters excited about the fight (game), or are they rushing to see what is under Rosalina's gown?


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 24, 2020)

RandomUser said:


> Are a lot of those characters excited about the fight (game), or are they rushing to see what is under Rosalina's gown?


good luck to them when it's just an endless void that awaits to be seen blocking any and all perverts. haHA


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## leon315 (Dec 24, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 239173


i SAW THE PS5, but what is stimulus check in US? and why squid's life didn't change with 600bucks per month?

Explain plz?


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 24, 2020)

leon315 said:


> i SAW THE PS5, but what is stimulus check in US? and why squid's life didn't change with 600bucks per month?
> 
> Explain plz?


perhaps even I'm being dense and not fulling understanding it but as far as I understand it's basically a check(the kind you turn into a bank for money) that the u.s. gov. is handing out to many of the citizens to help them stay afloat during this whole pandemic


----------



## MajinCubyan (Dec 24, 2020)

A little something wholesome


----------



## leon315 (Dec 24, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> perhaps even I'm being dense and not fulling understanding it but as far as I understand it's basically a check(the kind you turn into a bank for money) that the u.s. gov. is handing out to many of the citizens to help them stay afloat during this whole pandemic


YEP, but squid can use that money to buy a tend and foods, right? instead he bought a ps5.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## bahamut920 (Dec 24, 2020)

leon315 said:


> YEP, but squid can use that money to buy a tend and foods, right? instead he bought a ps5.


A jab at how some many people are bad with money.


----------



## Chary (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 25, 2020)

Edit: wrong thread


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 25, 2020)

pic.twitter.com/5915LnEywh— Sketch (@skexchs) December 24, 2020


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 25, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 239322


this...this is loss...isn't it '_>'


----------



## air2004 (Dec 25, 2020)

Veho said:


>


This meme is spot on.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 25, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 239357


pfft...I don't need a united effort for that. my first and only online matches in umvc and skull girls both resulted in me being pinned to a wall in some crazy combo of the day


----------



## Chary (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 239406


my previous monitor is pretty much ready for being set up as a secondary and the one thing keeping me for buying the things i need for doing it is the fact i have no use for it lol


----------



## MockyLock (Dec 26, 2020)

MajinCubyan said:


> A little something wholesomeView attachment 239291



The clip is even better :


First time I watched it, I shared a tear...


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2020)

Smash roster sorted by primary source of income:


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Super.Nova (Dec 26, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 239476


I imagine it'd still be a horror/thriller game for a +81 to have consistent "wood."


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 27, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 239497


WTF
I POSTED THIS EXDACT SAME POST FEW DAYS AGO
WHY IS THIS ONE SHOWCASED AND NOT MINE?
WTF WTF WTF


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 27, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> WTF
> I POSTED THIS EXDACT SAME POST FEW DAYS AGO
> WHY IS THIS ONE SHOWCASED AND NOT MINE?
> WTF WTF WTF


I’m GhostLatte


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 27, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> I’m GhostLatte


i call that racism toward french canadian 
on the OP, it says that if our post get 5 likes or more, it automatically gets showcased
But even if most of my posts get more than 5 likes, they NEVER get showcased


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 27, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> i call that racism toward french canadian
> on the OP, it says that if our post get 5 likes or more, it automatically gets showcased
> But even if most of my posts get more than 5 likes, they NEVER get showcased


There's been times in the past when I noticed some of my posts making front page without having 5 likes yet. I think something's wrong with the system.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 27, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 239476


I presume this is played on a 'dy' computer? 



Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 239412


In the future, food will be transparent.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> WTF
> I POSTED THIS EXDACT SAME POST FEW DAYS AGO
> WHY IS THIS ONE SHOWCASED AND NOT MINE?
> WTF WTF WTF


Because yours was embedded from another site, and the Meme Box rules say images can't be hotlinked, they must be uploaded to GBAtemp in order to be showcased on the front page. Read the rules


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 27, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> WTF
> I POSTED THIS EXDACT SAME POST FEW DAYS AGO
> WHY IS THIS ONE SHOWCASED AND NOT MINE?
> WTF WTF WTF





Veho said:


> Because yours was embedded from another site, and the Meme Box rules say images can't be hotlinked, they must be uploaded to GBAtemp in order to be showcased on the front page. Read the rules


and clicking copy on an image tends to silently include a link and you won't realize until you click the image '_>'
I've just gotten into the habit of screenshotting memes before I send them here so I can actually copy paste them in easily


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 27, 2020)

Veho said:


> Because yours was embedded from another site, and the Meme Box rules say images can't be hotlinked, they must be uploaded to GBAtemp in order to be showcased on the front page. Read the rules


it isn't
if you right click on ti and click show image, you'll see that it hasa a gbatemp.net url


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> it isn't
> if you right click on ti and click show image, you'll see that it hasa a gbatemp.net url


No. Edit your post and you'll see that the actual image URL is 


```
[IMG]https://scontent.fymq2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/132275804_3763927943687913_6109624643567042096_n.jpg?_nc_cat=103&ccb=2&_nc_sid=8bfeb9&_nc_ohc=_IIwWnYqlFoAX_207Yo&_nc_ht=scontent.fymq2-1.fna&oh=f49e59ffe1a23fbceb71b426977ad849&oe=6009E698[/IMG]
```

Pasting the image into the post doesn't upload it to the Temp as an attachment, sometimes it just embeds it from the original source.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 27, 2020)

Veho said:


> No. Edit your post and you'll see that the actual image URL is
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


omfg, all those meme i pasted here...
ok... how do i paste them here without embedding them?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 27, 2020)

How does Samus see a thing!?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 27, 2020)

Bratroid


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## bahamut920 (Dec 27, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> omfg, all those meme i pasted here...
> ok... how do i paste them here without embedding them?





Save the meme to your PC, then upload it with the "Upload a File" button.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 28, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> omfg, all those meme i pasted here...
> ok... how do i paste them here without embedding them?





bahamut920 said:


> View attachment 239636
> Save the meme to your PC, then upload it with the "Upload a File" button.


or, if your on windows. the new version of the sniping tool adds whatever you copy with it to the clipboard automatically. so you can just screen shot it and paste it right in. I honestly wouldn't post here anywhere near as often as I do now if I couldn't do that


----------



## bahamut920 (Dec 28, 2020)

If you're on Firefox, the right-click menu includes the option to take screenshots as well, and it'll auto-detect elements and regions of the page to take pics. That's how I took the screenshot in my post.


----------



## Benja81 (Dec 28, 2020)

toguro_max said:


> I've seem this meme thousands of times and I've never understood why the hell the screenshot is *always* grained...
> 
> I loved this game, btw...


Lol ya kinda reminds me of a grainy bmp I would have saved in paint in the 90s. Maybe the screenshot is that old.


----------



## yoofo (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 28, 2020)

Time to take the slot of post 6969 for myself


----------



## JavaScribe (Dec 28, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> Time to take the slot of post 6969 for myself


I was going to say "inb4 someone deletes an earlier post" but I don't think posts can be deleted (they can be removed by mods, but a placeholder still shows in the thread, and I assume it still holds a post number)


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 28, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> omfg, all those meme i pasted here...
> ok... how do i paste them here without embedding them?


My strategy is copying the image, pasting it into Paint.NET, copying from there and pasting in here.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 28, 2020)

Lynel Richie


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 28, 2020)

Now we know how he paid his way through medical school


----------



## MajinCubyan (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## leon315 (Dec 28, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 239575


OMG! Is that really HIM??!


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2020)

"I play Cyberpunk 2077 for the plot." 


The plot:


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Xzi (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 28, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 239712


I know right (1998)


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Dec 28, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> I know right (1998)
> View attachment 239713


I've never played Ehrgeiz -- is it any good?


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 28, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> I've never played Ehrgeiz -- is it any good?


heck if I know. never played it


----------



## emmauss (Dec 28, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> I know right (1998)
> View attachment 239713


Unbelievable, right?


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 28, 2020)

emmauss said:


> Unbelievable, right?
> View attachment 239719


meh, I still think mine was funnier being the first fighting game outing for them but ya. they really do just travel the world for new places to beat the shit out of each other in don't they.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Dec 29, 2020)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 239712


woah


----------



## toguro_max (Dec 29, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> I've never played Ehrgeiz -- is it any good?


Nothing outstanding, just an ok arena-like battle game 9kinda sluggish sometimes, tho).


----------



## toguro_max (Dec 29, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 239692
> Now we know how he paid his way through medical school



There, fixed it.


----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (Dec 29, 2020)

Costello said:


> View attachment 158944


throne of games

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 239497


ok now seriously...i dont get those people tbh. I get if someone complains if game drops below 60fps but everything above is luxury.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 29, 2020)

So true, so wise....


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 29, 2020)

Imagine not just respecting what platform people play on and fighting about how yours is better


----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> View attachment 239831


It's better than _a_ console. 
(Ouya is a console.)


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 29, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 239834


meh, I fall into the duology stand point. super paper mario is enjoyable if views as a spinoff and the latter games...aka ss era I guess, are basically adventure games, not rpgs in my opinion. I have yet to actually play them so I don't know for myself if they are enjoyable...probably taking a meme way to seriously to start a discussion over


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 30, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> meh, I fall into the duology stand point. super paper mario is enjoyable if views as a spinoff and the latter games...aka ss era I guess, are basically adventure games, not rpgs in my opinion. I have yet to actually play them so I don't know for myself if they are enjoyable...probably taking a meme way to seriously to start a discussion over


I loved Super Paper Mario due to the action and it felt like a 'proper' mario game. But then I really hate rpg fighting mechanics.... "you hit me then I'll hit you".... Went absolutely no fight EVER!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Dec 30, 2020)

would of been funny 10 years ago but who cares.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 30, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> I loved Super Paper Mario due to the action and it felt like a 'proper' mario game. But then I really hate rpg fighting mechanics.... "you hit me then I'll hit you".... Went absolutely no fight EVER!!!


Sounds like turn based rpg's are your issue. Perhaps action rpg's would be better it we are going to stick to said genre? my idea as to what an rpg is is a game with leveling mechanics...queue someone somewhere seeing this post and telling me how I'm wrong in 3...2...1...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

is it just me or is there a rising trend of posts that are just nice art rather then memes...I mean, I'm not complaining...just an observation


----------



## MajinCubyan (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## emmauss (Dec 30, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 239862


So, Serena is the psychopath here.


----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Dec 30, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MajinCubyan said:


> View attachment 239859



that's like me with team games you good team members leave or you fight them and get your ass kicked.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## leon315 (Dec 30, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 239876


then Nintondo proceeds to hunt down as many as possible pirate sites. lmfao


----------



## CTR640 (Dec 30, 2020)

leon315 said:


> then Nintondo proceeds to hunt down as many as possible pirate sites. lmfao


And in the process, those Nimbskulltendo won't realize they are being hated more and more lol
They are nothing but a bunch of sad clowns. Seriously, wtf is wrong with them.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 30, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 239938


the only buttons a COD kid player needs


----------



## RandomUser (Dec 30, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 239830


This one sort of reminds me of Super Mario RPG The Legend of the Seven Stars
Perhaps better then the Paper Mario Series.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 31, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 239936


Any game controller can start drifting.  The only one it's ever happened with for me is an Xbox One controller, my launch day joy cons are still working fine (though they've mostly been replaced by the Splitpad Pro).


----------



## RandomUser (Dec 31, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> good luck to them when it's just an endless void that awaits to be seen blocking any and all perverts. haHA


This comment reminds me of that one video on YouTube, when Mario defeated Rosalina in Smash and as her body lays on the ground, he takes a peek under her gown and suddenly got sucked in, not in a void but into her "private area" and Mario finds himself inside of her and others before him ended up the same fate. For some reason I cannot find the video.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 31, 2020)

RandomUser said:


> This comment reminds me of that one video on YouTube, when Mario defeated Rosalina in Smash and as her body lays on the ground, he takes a peek under her gown and suddenly got sucked in, not in a void but into her "private area" and Mario finds himself inside of her and others before him ended up the same fate. For some reason I cannot find the video.


for SOME reason...I wonder why
when you have a video that would have some click baity title like "mario and the gangs adventure in rosa's pussy"...I wonder why


----------



## RandomUser (Dec 31, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> for SOME reason...I wonder why
> when you have a video that would have some click baity title like "mario and the gangs adventure in rosa's pussy"...I wonder why


Oh, that's why I couldn't find it again .


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Dec 31, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> the only buttons a COD kid player needs



COD? HA that's  so last gen now we got FUCKING FORNITE that's the COD of this gen.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2020)

Clash of the titans.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 240049


They went with actual gameplay footage.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 31, 2020)

"Yo dawg, here's yo Pikman Red here with my crew Y & B, this time we gonna do something ultra epic: We going to bomb the fuck out of a bulborg, gonna get us some bomb rocks to get the fireworks going, smash that like button and subscribe to da channel!"


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## TSP184 (Jan 1, 2021)

emmauss said:


> Unbelievable, right?
> View attachment 239719


Does anybody know what game this is ?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 1, 2021)

TSP184 said:


> Does anybody know what game this is ?


https://finalfantasy.fandom.com/wiki/Dissidia_Final_Fantasy
This looks like a game from the Dissidia Final Fantasy series.
It´s hard to tell which entry this is though.


----------



## TSP184 (Jan 1, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> https://finalfantasy.fandom.com/wiki/Dissidia_Final_Fantasy
> This looks like a game from the Dissidia Final Fantasy series.
> It´s hard to tell which entry this is though.


Alright, thanks.


----------



## emmauss (Jan 1, 2021)

TSP184 said:


> Does anybody know what game this is ?


It's Dissidia Final Fantasy, the first one on the psp.


----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## yoofo (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Jan 2, 2021)

Bayo and Ken were pretty good though ngl.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 2, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Bayo and Ken were pretty good though ngl.
> 
> View attachment 240155


here is to hoping that min min was the honorable sacrifice of at least one disappointing character for this pack...and to anyone coming in and saying steve was too...just cause it wasn't amazing for you doesn't mean it wasn't a whole hell of a lot excitement for other people...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## jahrs (Jan 2, 2021)

Oh hey look at least someone expects you to take responsibility for your actions and words. I usually assume any human being trying to get away with saying whatever he/she wants is either a child or so rich it doesnt matter. So cheers to playstation for treating you like an adult.


----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 2, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Bayo and Ken were pretty good though ngl.
> 
> View attachment 240155



This being the "Ultimate" Smash Bros, and having the DLC fighters come out so methodically, I do think there is some merit to the last fighter being "special" in some way, but I think it could play out in a few ways.  First of all, I don't think characters like Sora or Master Chief even qualify for the kind of send off Ultimate should see.  To truly make it a special fighter, the final fighter should come from the Smash series itself, not from some 3rd party fighter, as they aren't even special at this point, not even Microsoft owned characters are special to Smash anymore.  So I propose the last fighter should be the likes of Primid (from Subspace Emissary) or even Sandbag; characters made specifically for the Smash Bros series.

I also think this final fighter should be like Piranha Plant, sold individually as an extra DLC fighter not a part of either fighter pass.

However, while I think I'm on the right path with the final fighter being a celebration of Smash itself, I can see it playing out in a very different way.  Picture this: after the final fighter of the second pass has been revealed, Sakurai would reveal that not 1, not 2, but 10 more fighters would be playable in Smash Ultimate and soon at that.  Naturally we'd be boggled by the announcement, but it would become clear soon what exactly it is he's done.  To celebrate Ultimate, after the second fighter pass, they'll add a brand new mode: Boss VS, where one player chooses one of the 10 in-game bosses (Giga Bowser, Master Hand, Crazy Hand, Galleom, Marx, Ganon, Dracula, Rathalos, Dharkon, and Galeem (with Master Hand/Crazy Hand and Dharkon/Galeem being optional as 2 players controlling the bosses at the same time)) and fights as them against all other players.  Hell, one of the stages in World of Light actually let us control Master Hand, they've already teased such an idea.  Seems like such a Boss VS mode could be an online mode too.


----------



## Chary (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2021)

Kirby going "Berserk".


----------



## HelpTheWretched (Jan 2, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 240164


It's pronounced _"Metrwah"_


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Jan 3, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 240237


hypernova kirby: _*allow me to introduce myself.*_


----------



## jahrs (Jan 3, 2021)

Someone needs to remake the meme using hyper nova kirby as the base... cause I've seen some scary big mommas and even hyper nova might not be enough.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2021)

The Double Stuf Playstation 5.
Sony: "Twice the processing power for an unprecedented visual experience! No disc drive though."


----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2021)

Rare truly was ahead of the curve.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 3, 2021)

DO YOU THINK NINTEN-NINJA IS WATCHING THIS ATM?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Jan 3, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 240303


Oh h*ck oh no


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2021)

Kirby´s Drip Land


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 240357


Nuuuuuuu, if you don't know every single piece of trivia that has ever come out of the [thing], you are Not A True Fan™ and deserve naught but scorn!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2021)

before anyone points it out, yes, i know it was vote based


----------



## nashismo (Jan 4, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Any game controller can start drifting.  The only one it's ever happened with for me is an Xbox One controller, my launch day joy cons are still working fine (though they've mostly been replaced by the Splitpad Pro).



To me the whole problem with the drifting in these new controller is the near NON EXISTENT deadzone!! As all controller will eventually drift, fixing the deadzone size should have been the number one fix by Nintendo. Actually I remember when I "had" a Switch in 2018 that the deadzone was too small (non existent) and I thought to myself, "man if these things start malfunctioning, they will be imposible to fix!"


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2021)

nashismo said:


> To me the whole problem with the drifting in these new controller is the near NON EXISTENT deadzone!! As all controller will eventually drift, fixing the deadzone size should have been the number one fix by Nintendo. Actually I remember when I "had" a Switch in 2018 that the deadzone was too small (non existent) and I thought to myself, "man if these things start malfunctioning, they will be imposible to fix!"


indeed, i have two xbox 360 controllers, both have drift problems on the LS, but one is not that bad and increasing the dead zone through software has greatly increased it's lifespan (the other one is beyond that unless i make 50% of the zone the dead zone)


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 4, 2021)

nashismo said:


> To me the whole problem with the drifting in these new controller is the near NON EXISTENT deadzone!! As all controller will eventually drift, fixing the deadzone size should have been the number one fix by Nintendo. Actually I remember when I "had" a Switch in 2018 that the deadzone was too small (non existent) and I thought to myself, "man if these things start malfunctioning, they will be imposible to fix!"


not exactly ideal but iirc the one application that let's you change the colors that a joycon reports as also lets you change the dead zone value


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 4, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Seems like such a Boss VS mode could be an online mode too.


I'm not totally on board with it being online but it would be interesting to see our own sorta 'boss run' being created.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 4, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 240338


I'm going to bother p1ngpong with this:_* 
"p1ng! What's wrong? I beg you, don't cry"*_


----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 4, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> I'm not totally on board with it being online but it would be interesting to see our own sorta 'boss run' being created.


I just think they could have such a thing as an optional online mode. But the main attraction would be playing it offline at home where there wouldn't be any time limits and all that.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 4, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> I just think they could have such a thing as an optional online mode. But the main attraction would be playing it offline at home where there wouldn't be any time limits and all that.


ya...the day we see that online is the day we see the actual alternative smash modes go online...special smash, smash down, ect.


----------



## Patxinco (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 4, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> ya...the day we see that online is the day we see the actual alternative smash modes go online...special smash, smash down, ect.



Well the reason I think my example isn't the same as those really, is that what I'm suggesting is really just normal Smash but with one player getting to be a boss instead, make the boss random, and setting up the game would be no different than a standard Smash online match, one player is randomly the boss, and the fighter they chose is disregarded and they instead fight as that one boss.  Seems like it'd be considerably easier to program and jump into online than those other modes you mention.


----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## JasonMay (Jan 4, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 240393


that was good, lmao


----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 4, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Well the reason I think my example isn't the same as those really, is that what I'm suggesting is really just normal Smash but with one player getting to be a boss instead, make the boss random, and setting up the game would be no different than a standard Smash online match, one player is randomly the boss, and the fighter they chose is disregarded and they instead fight as that one boss.  Seems like it'd be considerably easier to program and jump into online than those other modes you mention.


it feels like more of a gimmik match then the likes of squad strike or smash down...that's why I give it little hope


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 4, 2021)

Lockdown 3....


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 5, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> it feels like more of a gimmik match then the likes of squad strike or smash down...that's why I give it little hope


I mean I'm not even banking on the mode ever existing.  Just an idea of how I think they could send off the series after they finish all the proper DLC fighters.  I would hope it was evident that I wasn't exactly waiting on baited breath for such a feature to be implemented like it's a done deal.  And maybe if they were so cool to give us such a last bonus that they might extend it's reach to online too.  Hell that idea of it possibly being an online mode as well was literally an edit I made after the post initially that wasn't even originally there, it's not like I've thought long and hard about how likely any of it is to happen, just something I thought would be cool.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 5, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> I mean I'm not even banking on the mode ever existing.  Just an idea of how I think they could send off the series after they finish all the proper DLC fighters.  I would hope it was evident that I wasn't exactly waiting on baited breath for such a feature to be implemented like it's a done deal.  And maybe if they were so cool to give us such a last bonus that they might extend it's reach to online too.  Hell that idea of it possibly being an online mode as well was literally an edit I made after the post initially that wasn't even originally there, it's not like I've thought long and hard about how likely any of it is to happen, just something I thought would be cool.


I know...mostly just frustration with not having some of the fun multiplayer modes available online...at least with friends I have an alright time with smash online...


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 5, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 240505



But can't you still play PS3 games on the PS5 via PS Now?  I know streaming isn't exactly the same as being able to play copies of games you already owned on new hardware, but still the ability to play PS3 games on your PS5 exists in some capacity regardless.  As far as I know there is no known way to get any of those delisted DSiWare games again on any Nintendo hardware if hadn't already downloaded them or without hacking.  

Of course that's not even addressing the problem with people on Nintendo's modern system demanding all Nintendo titles of the past somehow be playable on the system, even though the Switch lacks a second screen, making a huge portion of games not able to properly be experienced on the system, without either a second Switch entirely to link them both up or without modifying each game to instead function with just one screen, or make an awkward layout on the one screen that features both screens in some way.  At some point people have to just accept that some games really were meant to be played on the devices they were initially made for, and that putting them on the latest and greatest system might not always make the most sense.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 5, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 240505


hey now, there's a diffrence between never having something and taking something away...though I would be impressed if ps3 games ever ran on anything besides a ps3...or pc emulator

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MikaDubbz said:


> But can't you still play PS3 games on the PS5 via PS Now?  I know streaming isn't exactly the same as being able to play copies of games you already owned on new hardware, but still the ability to play PS3 games on your PS5 exists in some capacity regardless.  As far as I know there is no known way to get any of those delisted DSiWare games again on any Nintendo hardware if hadn't already downloaded them or without hacking.
> 
> Of course that's not even addressing the problem with people on Nintendo's modern system demanding all Nintendo titles of the past somehow be playable on the system, even though the Switch lacks a second screen, making a huge portion of games not able to properly be experienced on the system, without either a second Switch entirely to link them both up or without modifying each game to instead function with just one screen, or make an awkward layout on the one screen that features both screens in some way.  At some point people have to just accept that some games really were meant to be played on the devices they were initially made for, and that putting them on the latest and greatest system might not always make the most sense.


they can in fact be redownloaded if you own them


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 5, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> they can in fact be redownloaded if you own them


Yeah I know, I was saying that besides that or hacking your system so you can install copies from online, there is no other way to officially get those games again.  Meanwhile, yes the PS5 isn't backwards compatible with your actual copies of PS3 games, but you can still officially stream PS3 games on the PS5 regardless.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 5, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Yeah I know, I was saying that besides that or hacking your system so you can install copies from online, there is no other way to officially get those games again.  Meanwhile, yes the PS5 isn't backwards compatible with your actual copies of PS3 games, but you can still officially stream PS3 games on the PS5 regardless.


streaming is fine for when your not to concerned about latency at all for games where it doesn't matter or aren't concerned about playing well...fast paced games or ones that need some level of precision suffer...I get the ps4 not having any form of emulation but I feel like the ps5 is probably at the point power wise that it could probably pull off emulating them considering it can be done on pc


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 5, 2021)

It’s just a meme people


----------



## Xzi (Jan 5, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 240505


Just give me PSX/PS2 backward compatibility and I'd be happy.  Almost all of the good stuff from the PS3 era is available on PS4, anyway.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jan 5, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 240459


Let's hope nobody sits on that chair.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 5, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Who would want such a fucking poser as a gf?


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jan 5, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 240459


Cursed Controllers


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 240624


I do agree that tag or hide-and-seek kind of suck without other players.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jan 5, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 240632


WTVN IEAA NR


----------



## Xzi (Jan 5, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 240546


I always hear, "BUTTTTTERING HAH~!"


----------



## Xzi (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## JavaScribe (Jan 5, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 240624


The key word is "maybe."
Putting aside games like Jackbox Party games- for obvious reasons- there are games that are more conducive to having fun with friends.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 6, 2021)

Veho said:


>


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 6, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Just give me PSX/PS2 backward compatibility and I'd be happy.  Almost all of the good stuff from the PS3 era is available on PS4, anyway.





JavaScribe said:


> The key word is "maybe."
> Putting aside games like Jackbox Party games- for obvious reasons- there are games that are more conducive to having fun with friends.


couldn't have put it any better...there is also that fact that bots aren't quite as fun as humans too


----------



## sloppycrap (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 6, 2021)

sloppycrap said:


> View attachment 240689


why reposting something that has been published litterally one page ago?


----------



## sloppycrap (Jan 6, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> why reposting something that has been published litterally one page ago?



Look again.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 6, 2021)

Current mood


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jan 6, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


>


I'm dying inside.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 6, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 240693


shhhhhhh...don't jug


Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 240712


pfft...not to far from the truth...and then there is the other side of the extreme where it seems now a days that if a minority is included in a game people quickly latch on to saying there is some thing or another that is ist or phobic about it in some way...


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 6, 2021)

gonna post my meme not only on twitter but also here to show that I am funny


----------



## slimbizzy (Jan 6, 2021)

@Sono just for you


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## IS1982 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2021)

Damn those scalpers!


----------



## Patxinco (Jan 7, 2021)

Stolen from imgur:


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 7, 2021)

Patxinco said:


> Stolen from imgur:View attachment 240789


Man I hate to be associated with them. It's like one person does something stupid and suddenly everyone thinks the group is just like that one person.
still pretty funni ngl lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 7, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> Man I hate to be associated with them. It's like one person does something stupid and suddenly everyone thinks the group is just like that one person.
> still pretty funni ngl lol


yea well... *one *person...


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 7, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> yea well... *one *person...


...alright yeah my mistake a couple hundred people (possible at least a thousand from what i've seen)
either way, i don't agree with those people

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 240812


mario on march 31st be like:


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 7, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Sorry, I don't get it


----------



## banjo2 (Jan 7, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Sorry, I don't get it


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 7, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 240817
> View attachment 240818
> View attachment 240816


i see...
Sorry, never played animal crossing
is that really how you make a frog chair? (in AC ofc) with wood and a frog?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2021)

Ed Mendoza´s Smash Bros Moveset series - Kiryu from the Yakuza series


----------



## banjo2 (Jan 7, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> i see...
> Sorry, never played animal crossing
> is that really how you make a frog chair? (in AC ofc) with wood and a frog?


As to my knowledge you can't actually create the Froggy Chair in ACNH


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 7, 2021)

steveiroth


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2021)

"Let me show you how to rip and tear!"


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 7, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 240825


is the price supposed to be part of the joke? XD


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## omgcat (Jan 8, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> is the price supposed to be part of the joke? XD



yes, also froggy chair was an item in AC:NL that they took out in AC:NH. people were sad.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## yoofo (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jan 8, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 241041


POV:
Samus showed him her moves


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2021)

Couldn´t find a english translation. Looks like Kirby is getting really angry without his food.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2021)

"Meow the fuck up Samurai, we have a city to eat."


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2021)

Coming soon to Nintendo+: The Arandalorian


----------



## banjo2 (Jan 9, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 241192 Coming soon to Nintendo+: The Arandalorian


Original post if anyone's wondering


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 10, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 241221


Status update: Well done.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 10, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 241231


Zelda Fitzgerald would like a word. 




(Miyamoto named the princess after her. Explaining jokes makes them better!)


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Jan 10, 2021)

Still waiting on the Switch port




Original post by ytctc


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2021)

@yamasi_kirby


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 11, 2021)

Veho said:


> Zelda Fitzgerald would like a word.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait for Nintendo to send a C&D back in time to Zelda and create a paradox as a result.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2021)

@rariatoo


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 11, 2021)

Labo 2.0


----------



## Xzi (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 11, 2021)

this...just this...true excellence


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 11, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Still waiting on the Switch port
> View attachment 241276
> Original post by ytctc


Indeed true. And yet Amazon puts on a mask and claims to be for "equality" and "inclusivity". Fucking Hypocrites.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 11, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 241281


To Ash's credit, he's never been one of those trainers that bought into the old tagline for the series of "Gotta catch 'em all."


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## leon315 (Jan 12, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 241349
> Labo 2.0


holy crap, hope that must be an amazing game! anyone know what game is she playing?


----------



## banjo2 (Jan 12, 2021)

Bowser's Fury looks great


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 12, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 241335


Sorry babe, the GBA stays ON during sex.


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 12, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 239497


Us poor people still act like the ones in the left


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 12, 2021)

I mean...memeing the site counts as gaming related right? 
my oh my, this is my favorite ad.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 12, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> I mean...memeing the site counts as gaming related right?
> my oh my, this is my favorite ad.
> View attachment 241546


Damn, what an amazing ad


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 12, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> I mean...memeing the site counts as gaming related right?
> my oh my, this is my favorite ad.
> View attachment 241546


If that ad was a painting it should be in a museum


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Jan 12, 2021)

thanks @Chary


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 12, 2021)

Based off of this


x65943 said:


> I feel like this is when Mario starts getting weird like the sonic games
> 
> How long until we get an edgy wario with a gun


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 12, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


>


Nice meme lol


----------



## Xzi (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## IS1982 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## DJPlace (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2021)

Things get out of hand here!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 13, 2021)

Im such a troll!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Jan 13, 2021)

This is loosely game-related, yeah?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 13, 2021)

Xzi said:


> This is loosely game-related, yeah?
> 
> View attachment 241689


I mean, the game was based off the movie, so I guess


----------



## Smoker1 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 13, 2021)

Smoker1 said:


> View attachment 241705


Alternate ending to Bowser's Fury leaked.


----------



## Smoker1 (Jan 13, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> Alternate ending to Bowser's Fury leaked.


LOL


----------



## draftguy (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## DJPlace (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 14, 2021)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 241777


And he deserved that, the filthy casual.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 14, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 241737


These hoes ain’t loyal


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 14, 2021)

CPG said:


> View attachment 241806


When the imposter has drip


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> When the imposter has drip


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2021)

What Nintendo would do with the Star Wars license.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 14, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 241819
> What Nintendo would do with the Star Wars license.


Shut up and take my money


----------



## Sundree (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2021)

No trip to China for me anymore!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## DJPlace (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2021)

Mega Man Vile Cat


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jan 16, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 241946


all forms of lycanrocs are cute


----------



## Xzi (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 16, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 242052


gonna be 100% honest with ya chief, had not a dam clue in the world who that dude was till now...the miracle of smash


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jan 16, 2021)

grubhub guy


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jan 16, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 242052


Honestly, I always found that Sprite commercial _much_ more awkward than the Grubhub one.


----------



## Mythical (Jan 16, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Honestly, I always found that Sprite commercial _much_ more awkward than the Grubhub one.


So I take it you don't want a sprite cranberry?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 16, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 242072


*New copy form obtained!*
egg
you literarily just become an egg
This is more worthless than sleep


----------



## Veho (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 16, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 242014


which one?


----------



## _v3 (Jan 16, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> which one?



All of them.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## leon315 (Jan 17, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 242014


wait, is this real? what game did Nintendo copyrighted?


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 17, 2021)

You wanted more Waluigi...and you got more Waluigi...but was it worth the punishment of it's existence being real...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 17, 2021)

Megadriver94 said:


> View attachment 240611


Oh no, the free ram he downloaded came with the Sigma Virus 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 242014


REALLY?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## DJPlace (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 17, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 242243


Bullshit use of an "either-or" choice. What if a gamer isn't even White at all?


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 18, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 242243


hmm...but what if they are already a girl


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jan 18, 2021)

I’m assuming it’s meant to not be taken literally? As in a joke/meme? Not that it matters either way you look at it. It’s still completely unrealistic. I mean, what gamer lives near 2 giant castles and has the entire weather of their world split clean in half?


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 18, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> I’m assuming it’s meant to not be taken literally? As in a joke/meme? Not that it matters either way you look at it. It’s still completely unrealistic. I mean, what gamer lives near 2 giant castles and has the entire weather of their world split clean in half?


a person stuck in seemingly never ending mental purgatory where everything is polarizing...good...bad, there is no inbetweener in life...no middle ground...no easy way out of the daily torment of your own thoughts ripping your sanity into a million pieces to the point of a full blown break down...but that's just a theory...a meme theory...thanks for reading.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 18, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 242243








*goes straight forward*


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 18, 2021)

if i wanted to piss people off i would post this one MEME but i'm not.... i know this is not a meme post but i'm just saying if some people can't takes joke's like Hippy Dave did then why bother coming here.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## DJPlace (Jan 18, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 242297



poor bowser.... also peach you evil SOB.


----------



## Veho (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jan 18, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> a person stuck in seemingly never ending mental purgatory where everything is polarizing...good...bad, there is no inbetweener in life...no middle ground...no easy way out of the daily torment of your own thoughts ripping your sanity into a million pieces to the point of a full blown break down...but that's just a theory...a meme theory...thanks for reading.


such is the story of Billy MacGuffin, soon to be the next inhabitant of... The Twilight Zone.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 18, 2021)

DJPlace said:


> if i wanted to piss people off i would post this one MEME but i'm not.... i know this is not a meme post but i'm just saying if some people can't takes joke's like Hippy Dave did then why bother coming here.


meh, just pokin' fun at it to make light of it even if it is slightly bringing politics into the meme box which I absolutely hate


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jan 18, 2021)

I can’t-


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jan 18, 2021)

Mr. Looigi said:


> View attachment 242368 View attachment 242367
> I can’t-


You're about a month too late.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jan 18, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> You're about a month too late.


Too late?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 18, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## banjo2 (Jan 18, 2021)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Too late?


Christmas


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 19, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 242373


technically we already have a 1ds with the 2ds actually being just one screen with the bottom half having touch capabilities
heck, if you wanted to you can just chop off the top half of a ds or 3ds and solder some pins, you can create your own unofficial 1ds. it would be relegated to only playing gba games and stuff like that though
besides that nice meme


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 19, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> technically we already have a 1ds with the 2ds actually being just one screen with the bottom half having touch capabilities
> heck, if you wanted to you can just chop off the top half of a ds or 3ds and solder some pins, you can create your own unofficial 1ds. it would be relegated to only playing gba games and stuff like that though
> besides that nice meme


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 19, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 242390


ik it was a joke, i just wanted to share some things i know. where else am i going to say "btw you can decapitate your ds to make it have one screen" in a conversation?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 19, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> ik it was a joke, i just wanted to share some things i know. where else am i going to say "btw you can decapitate your ds to make it have one screen" in a conversation?




welcome to eof, and i know people remove the top screen to use as a weird gba ...

Don't take posts too seriously in eof


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jan 19, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 242396


VRchat was indeed made for people striving to be lower poly goofy when they grow up


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 242396


A-hyuck! Who would have guessed!?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2021)

@XfanMega


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2021)

@jacobscomix


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## pustal (Jan 19, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 241719



I'm just gonna leave this here.


----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 19, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 242396


*wipes tear from eye*
Gwarsh... never thought i would see the day.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2021)

@TinaFate1


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 19, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 242470  @TinaFate1


a naked minecraft character...probably the most cursed part of all of this...


----------



## banjo2 (Jan 19, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 242470  @TinaFate1




 
"you too, huh"


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 19, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 242464


When the smash bros is sus


----------



## leon315 (Jan 19, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 242437


I spotted "gay fuRry porn" on that desktop, anyone too?
LMFAO 



Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 242385


HOLY SHIT! MY CHILDHOOD TOTALLY RUINED!


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jan 19, 2021)

leon315 said:


> I spotted "gay fuRry porn" on that desktop, anyone too?
> LMFAO


Nah, only in my history 
But dang that truly is nostalgia that was on everyone’s computers in some form


----------



## leon315 (Jan 19, 2021)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Nah, only in my history
> But dang that truly is nostalgia that was on everyone’s computers in some form


Damn son, you truly had nostalgia about some old gay fuRry porn in 4:3 format.


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 19, 2021)

Spoiler: Context



In Pokemon (Ultra) Sun and Moon, there are three types of shorts for the female player character in this game. In the games files, they are referred as "p2_bottoms_denimhot",* "p2_bottoms_dhotpants"* and "p2_bottoms_hotpants".


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 19, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> View attachment 242491
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Context
> ...


Dtrousers on fire.


----------



## Super.Nova (Jan 19, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> View attachment 242491
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Context
> ...


I honestly thought it was D-lier.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 242535


For every PS5 that is stolen from a child, a little kid cries
worth it lol


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 20, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 242546


Is this  a personal attack?


----------



## Xzi (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 20, 2021)

Context starts at: https://gbatemp.net/threads/among-us-3ds-port.572654/page-5#post-9333148


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Context starts at: https://gbatemp.net/threads/among-us-3ds-port.572654/page-5#post-9333148
> 
> View attachment 242612


if we are fair, slavic countries are notorious for not giving a shit about copyright, i'd say they get off without consequences


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## yoofo (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 20, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 242546


i mean
yeah


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 20, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 242638


Mario Mario didn't kill himself


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 20, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 242643


kind of unrelated but why do twitter screenshots always look like their either from 2011 or taken just today?
the quality of the photo is always one or the other and I can never figure it out.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> kind of unrelated but why do twitter screenshots always look like their either from 2011 or taken just today?
> the quality of the photo is always one or the other and I can never figure it out.


it depends if the screenshot was taken on desktop or mobile, on desktop, a single tweet takes at most 1/6th of the screen (if they have a picture like this example, text only is way less), so, it will be arround 1/6th of the resolution of whomever took the screenshot after cropping, on mobile, tweets often take most of the screenspace, thus, cropping barely lowers the resolution, a solution would be to zoom in for screnshots and use F11 to eliminate the need to crop the taskbar and menu bar


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> Mario Mario didn't kill himself


You think it was a inside job!?
One of those goombas coming back at him!?


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 20, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 242645


ik im ruining the joke but there has been exactly three games for the wii that has been released under Trump
Which is Just Dance 2020



Retro City Rampage and Shakedown: Hawaii
 
if im gonna be honest tho, i thought it was just dance for the wii lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> ik im ruining the joke but there has been exactly one game for the wii that has been released under Trump
> Which is Just Dance 2020
> View attachment 242647


it says wii series, not wii games


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 20, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> it says wii series, not wii games


ohhh that make sense, my bad
i'm really tired today wow


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Jan 20, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 242645


thanks, can finally prove my republican friends wrong


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2021)

From Double Dragon 2. lol. Emukidid


----------



## Veho (Jan 20, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 242667
> From Double Dragon 2. lol. Emukidid


Ah, the good old "it's not a bug, it's a feature"


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 20, 2021)

mine-mine


 
also im now taking suggestions on who i should make into steve


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 242674


Does anyone know the artist for this, cause I would like to credit them


----------



## Veho (Jan 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Does anyone know the artist for this, cause I would like to credit them


Seems to be this guy: 

https://twitter.com/Kicdon_smash


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 20, 2021)

Veho said:


> Seems to be this guy:
> 
> https://twitter.com/Kicdon_smash


Thanks


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 242679


ngl, this would be my perfect controller for everything but fps or rts


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 20, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> ngl, this would be my perfect controller for everything but fps or rts


it kind of was made specifically for shooters on the n64...specifically the few that let you use the controller plugged into port 2 as the camera control stick


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> it kind of was made specifically for shooters on the n64...specifically the few that let you use the controller plugged into port 2 as the camera control stick


i get that, but i'll elaborate on why it fits my particular preferences, i like the n64's aproach of switching the way you grip the controller depending on genre, on modern two prong controllers, i have the problem of the bottom controls (LS&RS on playstation, dpad&RS on Xbox) feeling cramped, this would eliminate that feel, as well as add the posibility of a twin stick grip


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2021)

@Taplaos


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## toguro_max (Jan 21, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 242643


That's why I hate lootboxes, they are usually loaded with crap...


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 21, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 242691


When the snow is SUS!1!1!1
 
end me


----------



## banjo2 (Jan 21, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 242691


At first, I thought that was this


----------



## Xzi (Jan 21, 2021)

Gaming-related, just not video games.  Dude does look like a custom Dark Souls character though.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jan 21, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Dude does look like a custom Dark Souls character though.
> 
> View attachment 242708


Thats IHE in real life, don’t know what he’s doing in Florida tho


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 21, 2021)

Customization in animal crossing was a mistake.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 21, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> Customization in animal crossing was a mistake.
> View attachment 242713


*snif* it’s beautiful


----------



## relauby (Jan 21, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Gaming-related, just not video games.  Dude does look like a custom Dark Souls character though.
> 
> View attachment 242708



Why does he look like a mix between Fred and Shaggy from Scooby-Doo


----------



## Lightyose (Jan 21, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> At first, I thought that was this



Me too.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2021)

How republicans view Bernie Sanders.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 21, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 242762


I'm sorry.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2021)

Zelda Gif World


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## yoofo (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 21, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 242667
> From Double Dragon 2. lol. Emukidid


Isn't that describing Tetris??


----------



## yoofo (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 22, 2021)

Is this gaming related?


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jan 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Is this gaming related?View attachment 242845


It is indeedy
Animal crossing was one of the main focuses of the meme


----------



## yoofo (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2021)

@ktwfc


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 22, 2021)

meh, the show has a tv age rating of 14 at worst, this should be fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2021)

"Time to look for Mr. Ethan Winters!"
@papirfecni


----------



## draftguy (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## MetoMeto (Jan 22, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 242645


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 22, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> View attachment 242797


ight Yagami


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jan 22, 2021)

yoofo said:


> View attachment 242852


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2021)

Original from @shinohara_kenta


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 22, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 242971


"I'm not link,
I"M PICKLE RIIIICK"


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jan 22, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 242974
> Original from @shinohara_kenta


The last few frames are hilarious to me.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jan 22, 2021)

stolen from imgur


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2021)

TomRannd said:


> stolen from imgur


i saw it today on fb but in spanish lol


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 23, 2021)

MajinCubyan said:


> View attachment 243019


what followed afterwards:


----------



## TetrisKid48 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 23, 2021)

i tried
not that much though


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 23, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> View attachment 243044
> i tried
> not that much though


Watermarked COLOURBOX


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 242956


Mood


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jan 23, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 243023


Whoops I clicked on the suspicious link


----------



## Xzi (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2021)

lol. Source:Forest of Illusion twitter.


----------



## Veho (Jan 23, 2021)

Hared or scorny?


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## yoofo (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 23, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 243081


C'mon man...... It was posted like a day ago on the previous page....


----------



## sayja (Jan 23, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> View attachment 243044
> i tried
> not that much though



There should be a seizure warning before that...


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 23, 2021)

sayja said:


> There should be a seizure warning before that...


There should be a ‘this post has been removed for being unfunny’ message in its place.


----------



## Veho (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Jan 23, 2021)

Veho said:


>


I like how well it displays the paratroopa's head


----------



## Benja81 (Jan 23, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 239708





Veho said:


>


But we have extra lives!


----------



## Benja81 (Jan 23, 2021)

Veho said:


>



Fixed it


----------



## Mythical (Jan 23, 2021)

fr tho


----------



## slimbizzy (Jan 23, 2021)

idk what i was doing. idek know if this is a meme. is this a meme? whatever


----------



## Benja81 (Jan 23, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 242546


= everyone reading this


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Aneki (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 23, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> There should be a ‘this post has been removed for being unfunny’ message in its place.






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 243098


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jan 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 243022


This post was made by the Town of Salem gang.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


> Hared


What are you, Irish?


----------



## Aneki (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2021)

"Rise from your grave!"


----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2021)

RedBlueGreen said:


> What are you, Irish?



Explain plz


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## DJPlace (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jan 24, 2021)

Veho said:


> Explain plz


Irish accents. Because of the way the R sound is stressed, words like park are pronounced almost like "pairk", car is similar to "care", etc. Not quite the "A-R-E" sound, but a pretty long A that's similar.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 24, 2021)

amoung us scary map


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 24, 2021)

When people say that parenthood can be a challenge, this is probably what they mean.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 24, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> View attachment 243263
> When people say that parenthood can be a challenge, this is probably what they mean.


Hey, now its customized and unique, sure its gonna worth 20 times the normal price!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 24, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Hey, now its customized and unique, sure its gonna worth 20 times the normal price!


Domestic Abuse Limited Edition, out now!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 24, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> View attachment 243263
> When people say that parenthood can be a challenge, this is probably what they mean.


Thats better graphics than the games


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jan 25, 2021)

DJPlace said:


> View attachment 243205


blursed meouth


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 25, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 243275


IS THIS A BOBOBOBO-BO REFERENCE?


----------



## Mythical (Jan 25, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> IS THIS A BOBOBOBO-BO REFERENCE?


No it's a 
*Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo*
reference


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 25, 2021)

Mythical said:


> No it's a
> *Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo*
> reference


do you know what it says?
I'm curious... i might be mistaken but says:
"Ore no Wo ha Bobo"


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 25, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Thats better graphics than the games


What games?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 25, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> View attachment 243198


What is this image from?
PS: I know that SNU SNU is from futurama, I already know that meme
I just wonder where this image ciomes from because I see this woman with this fraking giant hat everywhere


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Jan 25, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> View attachment 243263
> When people say that parenthood can be a challenge, this is probably what they mean.


*OOF.*  Good thing you could still paint it or put a decal over it.


----------



## Benja81 (Jan 25, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> View attachment 243263
> When people say that parenthood can be a challenge, this is probably what they mean.


Tbh, it was asking for it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 25, 2021)

Benja81 said:


> Tbh, it was asking for it.


how the hell was it?
There's a wall right besides...


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 25, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> What is this image from?
> PS: I know that SNU SNU is from futurama, I already know that meme
> I just wonder where this image ciomes from because I see this woman with this fraking giant hat everywhere


Apperently the new Resident Evil Village demo. i share your confusion as well



jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 243319


*violin peaks*
"STE-E-EVE"
im tired


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> What is this image from?
> PS: I know that SNU SNU is from futurama, I already know that meme
> I just wonder where this image ciomes from because I see this woman with this fraking giant hat everywhere


Resident Evil 8


----------



## emmauss (Jan 25, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> do you know what it says?
> I'm curious... i might be mistaken but says:
> "Ore no Wo ha Bobo"


My name is BoBo. That's what it says


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 25, 2021)

emmauss said:


> My name is BoBo. That's what it says


Isn't "My name" said: "No namae wa / Watashi wa" lol I stopped studying japanese in 2012


----------



## emmauss (Jan 25, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Isn't "My name" said: "No namae wa" lol I stopped studying japanese in 2012


The actual character for name in Japanese 名, na. it isn't used much in speech, only writing and rarely too when used to mean name alone. You would mostly find it in literature.* 名前*, namae, is more commonly used in speech and writing.
You've at least heard of the movie, Kimi no na wa... .


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 25, 2021)

T-hug said:


> View attachment 243336


This is why I made this thread... to spread awareness of Venezuela's situation:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/save-a-venezuela-child-for-only-10-00usd-a-day.579849/


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 25, 2021)

That's 3 times that Venezuelan kid meme has been posted in the last week.....


----------



## Veho (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## leon315 (Jan 25, 2021)

MajinCubyan said:


> View attachment 243315


The new RE8 demo just out, there are already ton's of horny simps simping over Tall and THICC vampire lady, oh dear lord.....


----------



## Veho (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## yoofo (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## MetoMeto (Jan 25, 2021)

just steam coming from a valve...


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 25, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> Resident Evil 8


THX


----------



## Issac (Jan 25, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Isn't "My name" said: "No namae wa / Watashi wa" lol I stopped studying japanese in 2012


Short breakdown:
It said オレの名は「ボボ」 which is read "ore no na wa Bobo"
ore is a rude (kinda anime-ish) way to say "me" (an alternative to watashi).
no is possessive particle (turning me to my or mine)
na is another way of saying namae, with some differences. (artistic freedom, given name instead of full name, sounds more poetic? or maybe just cool for someone addressing themselves as "ore"  )
wa is the topic particle
Bobo is his name... 

Those things you said:
(Watashi / boku / ore) no namae wa XX (desu) is basically just saying "my name is XX", in a polite way (not if you use ore).
Watashi wa XX (desu) is saying "I am XX"

Both can be used, along with many many more ways, to tell someone what your name is or what you want to be called


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 25, 2021)

Issac said:


> Short breakdown:
> It said オレの名は「ボボ」 which is read "ore no na wa Bobo"
> ore is a rude (kinda anime-ish) way to say "me" (an alternative to watashi).
> no is possessive particle (turning me to my or mine)
> ...



Oh, so is like english equivalent of: "The name is" or "Call me" or "I go by"


----------



## Issac (Jan 25, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Oh, so is like english equivalent of: "The name is" or "Call me" or "I go by"


Yeah, more or less


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Jan 25, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> how the hell was it?
> There's a wall right besides...


By being over-sized, flat and white.
No! Kids are always told not to write on the wall.


----------



## emmauss (Jan 25, 2021)

Issac said:


> Short breakdown:
> It said オレの名は「ボボ」 which is read "ore no na wa Bobo"
> ore is a rude (kinda anime-ish) way to say "me" (an alternative to watashi).
> no is possessive particle (turning me to my or mine)
> ...


おれ isn't rude. it's a mature way of referring to one's self. A kid will say ぼく but an adult will most likely say おれ.


----------



## Issac (Jan 25, 2021)

emmauss said:


> おれ isn't rude. it's a mature way of referring to one's self. A kid will say ぼく but an adult will most likely say おれ.


It's not rude, true, but very informal and can be considered rude depending on how you say it. 
Boku is used by both kids and adults, ore is used by teenagers and some older men. Depending on the situations of course.


----------



## Veho (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 25, 2021)

Simpsons did it first....


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2021)

Giana Sisters, 2021 edition.


----------



## Veho (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 243396


i wouldn't be suprised if they added a lego dlc like forza did



VinsCool said:


> Giana Sisters, 2021 edition.
> 
> View attachment 243432


looks like something you would see in a FNAF minigame


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Sono (Jan 25, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 243458



Whoever made this, I congratulate them for the inclusion of the subtle "Wii USB" overlay, _because reasons_.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 25, 2021)

ya know what, if where all going to be unoriginal then we may as well steer this fucker around full circle


----------



## toguro_max (Jan 25, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 243155
> "Rise from your grave!"


Why can't i Like this twice?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2021)

@yamasi_kirby


----------



## yoofo (Jan 26, 2021)

is this a repost idk


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 26, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 243531


I NEED IT


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## TheJeweler (Jan 26, 2021)

aadz93 said:


>



I cant think of a name MORE American than "Mike Truk"


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2021)

Edit: my bad, wrong thread, pls ignore
Edit 2: i changed the pic to one on topic


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Jan 27, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 243275



also, the fire guy in the picture is an enemy in Kirby's Dreamland 3 known as a "Bobo". Just wanted to point that out to anyone who hasn't played the game.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 27, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Most EA and Blizzard games these days in a nutshell.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 27, 2021)

heres where Bernie's gloves come from


----------



## TheJeweler (Jan 27, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> heres where Bernie's gloves come from
> View attachment 243621


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 27, 2021)

Veho said:


>


I'd like to hide there too


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 27, 2021)

Current mood


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 28, 2021)

So we heard you like Mr. Resetti so we had it corpse taxidermized and shiped directly to your local store  ;P


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 28, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 243793


/people in horror movies because they are denser than a black hole


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 28, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> So we heard you like Mr. Resetti ;P
> View attachment 243791


@Crazynoob458


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jan 28, 2021)

FTFY


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 28, 2021)

Nuh, I FTFY


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 28, 2021)

Telephone call for the last 3 posters....


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 28, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 243944
> Nuh, I FTFY


I approve this message

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lostbhoy said:


> Telephone call for the last 3 posters....


Why are you calling us? It hasn’t happened yet


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 28, 2021)

Telephone call for the last 3 posters....
Ok I'm done....LL


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jan 28, 2021)

Why did I get a telephone call from the number 7


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 28, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Why did I get a telephone call from the number 7


Prob from Lostbhoy...he's making calls.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 29, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 243952


No


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jan 29, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 243952


coised


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 29, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> No


Yes 


UltraSUPRA said:


> coised


English??


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2021)

@Nobody_Important4u
Say what?





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 29, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> @Nobody_Important4u
> Say what?
> 
> 
> ...


What do I have to do with this?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Nobody_Important4u said:


> What do I have to do with this?


shortened my waiting for posting again.
Thanks.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 29, 2021)

Meanwhile on Shrek the third on pc download page:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## leon315 (Jan 29, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Current mood
> View attachment 243789


Actually i got a great idea to visit your wife at home while ur still at work...

*HARDSHIP INTENSIFIES *GNEGNEGNE......


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2021)

Mexicans: 
Everyone else:


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 29, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 244045


"Appropriate ways to say no to sex"
fixed it for ya


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 29, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Mexicans:
> Everyone else:


Mexican Americans
Like to post memes
That nobody else will get 
Unless they google translate



Me: Que señor


----------



## Veho (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 29, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 244045


@IC_ approves


----------



## IC_ (Jan 29, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> @IC_ approves


I only approve @1B51004's response


----------



## James_ (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## cearp (Jan 29, 2021)

apparently a repost...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 29, 2021)

cearp said:


> View attachment 244077


CAN YOU ALL STOP REPOSTING THIS FOR 5 SECONDS


----------



## cearp (Jan 29, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> CAN YOU ALL STOP REPOSTING THIS FOR 5 SECONDS


Oh no! I didn't see it before... my fault lol


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 29, 2021)

fr though, please stop. this meme has been posted 5 or 6 times and im sick of it now




its like when you say a joke over and over. it doesn't get any funnier, it only gets worse


----------



## Veho (Jan 29, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> CAN YOU ALL STOP REPOSTING THIS FOR 5 SECONDS


No


----------



## cearp (Jan 29, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> fr though, please stop. this meme has been posted 5 or 6 times and im sick of it now
> View attachment 244078
> its like when you say a joke over and over. it doesn't get any funnier, it only gets worse


The thing is though... when it's the first time, it was funny - I first saw it a few minutes ago and thought it would be appreciated.
I hope you recover from your sickness soon!
I wouldn't think people would knowingly repost something, if they knew it would be a repost right.
Be understanding, we are a community, just trying to share funny pictures lol


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 29, 2021)

cearp said:


> The thing is though... when it's the first time, it was funny - I first saw it a few minutes ago and thought it would be appreciated.
> I hope you recover from your sickness soon!


i am contagious with the unfunny and will spread it throughout the forums!
This will be the new COVID-19


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 29, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> i am contagious with the unfunny and will spread it throughout the forums!
> This will be the new COVID-19


COVID-21


----------



## James_ (Jan 29, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> fr though, please stop. this meme has been posted 5 or 6 times and im sick of it now
> View attachment 244078
> its like when you say a joke over and over. it doesn't get any funnier, it only gets worse


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jan 29, 2021)

I still like it.


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 29, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> COVID-21


COVID-B5
aka "The unfunny virus"
Will only make people chuckle at your jokes and your jokes become significantly unfunny and unoriginal


James_ said:


>


yes
thank you


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 29, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> I still like it.


i get that. i still like that "officer earl running" meme and it's considered dead.
i just don't like it when people post it over and over, especially in the same page.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 29, 2021)

James_ said:


>


Meme inside a meme

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



cearp said:


> Oh no! I didn't see it before... my fault lol


It’s cool


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 29, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Meme inside a meme
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


it's called memeception


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2021)

Veho said:


>


You got Doom-rolled!


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 29, 2021)

time to give the population of the site a fear of clowns with one image


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 29, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


>


Now thats funny


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 30, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> time to give the population of the site a fear of clowns with one image
> View attachment 244087


this but i do it irl and it actually kills everyone
jk jk plz dont put me on the international threats list
still wished it killed everyone. waiting for the epsiode where RT kills everyone with the wine crusher

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



cearp said:


> Oh no! I didn't see it before... my fault lol


yeah sorry... i was going harsh on you
i apologize


----------



## banjo2 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 30, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> this but i do it irl and it actually kills everyone
> jk jk plz dont put me on the international threats list
> still wished it killed everyone. waiting for the epsiode where RT kills everyone with the wine crusher
> 
> ...


the sheer patience of that dude though...just wow. I can't wait...for his fps to die even more
I will admit though. the game handles it shockingly well...I don't thing the devs ever expected such a thing to ever be done


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 30, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> the sheer patience of that dude though...just wow. I can't wait...for his fps to die even more
> I will admit though. the game handles it shockingly well...I don't thing the devs ever expected such a thing to ever be done


yeah, the fps drops hard but i dont think it ever crashed and if it did, it was rare!
i may be wrong so dont quote me on that


----------



## banjo2 (Jan 30, 2021)

it doesn't make sense but whatever


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Jan 30, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>




this place got a cease and desist from Nintendo as soon as the image went viral 10 years ago.
If I remember correctly it was a pub


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 30, 2021)

zupi said:


> this place got a cease and desist from Nintendo as soon as the image went viral 10 years ago.
> If I remember correctly it was a pub


Really?


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Jan 30, 2021)

Petition to change the meme box name to horny box, because it's most there is

The rest is dated jokes that were never funny in the first place, random images with no context and repetition


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 30, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 244125
> it doesn't make sense but whatever


The saddest (but true) part is that David Johnson spoke in english and Paco nodded at everything he was told.
David Johnson took a mistreious route towards Colombia where he happily sniffs cocaine and Paco still writes articles in Spanish.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Azerus_Kun said:


> i saw it today on fb but in spanish lolView attachment 243011


I love how they added more drama to it.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 30, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 241332
> @yamasi_kirby


Oh no...
OH NO!
NOT THE BALLOON FETISH!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2021)

@Ara_love_kirby
·


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 30, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 244199


What's the correct order of panels here, 
*12
34 
*
or 

*13
24*

Because if it's read the usual way, Kirby finds a king Dedede cookie, turns it into a real live king Dedede, and then devours him, which is horrible. If it's the other way, he turns Dedede into a cookie, _then_ eats it, which is still cold blooded murder, but it's not creating sentience with the sole purpose of vore. 

Anyway,


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2021)

Veho said:


> What's the correct order of panels here,
> *12
> 34
> *
> ...


13
24
the numbers are cropped, but top right you can kinda see the butt of a 3


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 30, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 244227


"ok kids this is important, write down everything i am on the board!"
the board:
... yeah this doesn't really make sense


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2021)

@Veho it´s *
13
24
*


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 30, 2021)

Veho said:


> What's the correct order of panels here,
> *12
> 34
> *
> ...


for me if it was
12
34
I was thinking it might be kirby imagining dedede as a cookie and then casting the spell on him


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 30, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 244242


They look like they're holding hands!


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 30, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> They look like they're holding hands!


Go Go Shipping Rangers!!!


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 31, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 244242


i want one
no...
*i need one*


----------



## xdarkmario (Jan 31, 2021)

Damn the entire late 90's in  one photo lol


JuanMena said:


>


----------



## HelpTheWretched (Jan 31, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 244211


I'm in the very early stages of learning Japanese. Noticed recently KIrby's name is spelled *カービィ* with a small "i" after the "bi" and haven't seen anything yet that would explain that. Could anyone tell me why it's spelled that way rather than *カービー* (long vowel) or even *カービイ*?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)

HelpTheWretched said:


> I'm in the very early stages of learning Japanese. Noticed recently KIrby's name is spelled *カービィ* with a small "i" after the "bi" and haven't seen anything yet that would explain that. Could anyone tell me why it's spelled that way rather than *カービー* (long vowel) or even *カービイ*?


It's means that the " i " at the end is pronounced with succession of the "Bi"
I think, it has the same effect as " - " with Hiraganas.
So instead of being: "Kirbi" it's read as "Kirbii"

*KONAMI* code





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



xdarkmario said:


> Damn the entire late 90's in  one photo lol


U 2 a 90s kid?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)

*U R  M O M'S  F A V E 
G A M E*
*



*​


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)

EVERYONE KNOWS THIS IS A LIE!?


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jan 31, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> EVERYONE KNOWS THIS IS A LIE!?


you may now complain that i use a touchpad to game


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> you may now complain that i use a touchpad to game


but do you also not use a keyboard?


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jan 31, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> but do you also not use a keyboard?[/QUOTE
> yes


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 244355


They don't have paid TV? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
Also... wrong thread?


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 244358


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 31, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> They don't have paid TV? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> Also... wrong thread?



Nop it's a meme


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 31, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> View attachment 244362


What


----------



## yoofo (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2021)

yoofo said:


> View attachment 244367


Frog from Chrono Trigger?


----------



## x65943 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)

_Hey! Psst... this is *2015's*_


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## yoofo (Jan 31, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


lookin fresh, my guy


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Mythical (Jan 31, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 244376


Reminds me of food in pokemon. Where did all those burgers come from? Miltanks 0-0!?


----------



## x65943 (Jan 31, 2021)

Mythical said:


> Reminds me of food in pokemon. Where did all those burgers come from? Miltanks 0-0!?


inb4 it's all "beyond meat"

aka Oddish


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 31, 2021)

Mythical said:


> Reminds me of food in pokemon. Where did all those burgers come from? Miltanks 0-0!?


Could also be Tauros or Bouffalant right?


----------



## x65943 (Jan 31, 2021)

for context 



Spoiler: context


----------



## James_ (Jan 31, 2021)

Mythical said:


> Reminds me of food in pokemon. Where did all those burgers come from? Miltanks 0-0!?





x65943 said:


> inb4 it's all "beyond meat"
> 
> aka Oddish





Noctosphere said:


> Could also be Tauros or Bouffalant right?


oh god


----------



## Mythical (Jan 31, 2021)

James_ said:


> oh god


Could also be Meowstic


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## James_ (Jan 31, 2021)

Mythical said:


> Could also be Meowstic


*oh fuck*


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 31, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 244045


Uhhhh, Get out! 
More like it!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 244384
> 
> for context
> 
> ...



Excuse me? Sonic 2006 good?!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Excuse me? Sonic 2006 good?!


I think you missed the joke.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2021)

Mythical said:


> Reminds me of food in pokemon. Where did all those burgers come from? Miltanks 0-0!?


in the anime there's one scene were they fantasize about eating a Magikarp, so probably yes


----------



## Mythical (Jan 31, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> in the anime there's one scene were they fantasize about eating a Magikarp, so probably yes


sus


----------



## xdarkmario (Jan 31, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> U 2 a 90s kid?



YEPP


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 31, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 244375


YOOO LETS GO
WE TAKE THEM ODDS

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



 


Spoiler: Context



In Super Mario 64, walking through doors has priority over death. If Mario loses all health while in front of a door, he will first walk through the door while dead, and play his death animation afterwards. pic.twitter.com/DnXvrSZg4Y— Supper Mario Broth (@MarioBrothBlog) December 26, 2020



ik i usually make my own memes but this one i like


----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> in the anime there's one scene were they fantasize about eating a Magikarp, so probably yes









Isn't Magikarp like 99% cartilage and completely inedible?


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 31, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> View attachment 244391


Not quite:

Suffer lethal blow in front of a door.
Walk through door.
Resume dying.


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 31, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Not quite:
> 
> Suffer lethal blow in front of a door.
> Walk through door.
> Resume dying.


i mean
better than dying immediately


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jan 31, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 244384
> 
> for context
> 
> ...



In my eyes, the only bad Sonic game is Free Riders.


----------



## James_ (Jan 31, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> In my eyes, the only bad Sonic game is Free Riders.


so what you're saying is sonic 4 is good


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jan 31, 2021)

James_ said:


> so what you're saying is sonic 4 is good


Yes.


----------



## James_ (Jan 31, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Yes.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 1, 2021)

They were the days. I loved my copy of Sonic The Weasel 2...


----------



## James_ (Feb 1, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 244451
> 
> They were the days. I loved my copy of Sonic The Weasel 2...


Nah I think it was Sonic the Frog 2


----------



## x65943 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 244375


Shiny hunters when their son is born a different color than them

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lang_Kasempo said:


> Excuse me? Sonic 2006 good?!


Believe or not, that's a surprisingly common opinion


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Issac (Feb 1, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 243588


If you wanted to live there as a kid, then you're still a kid xD


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## yoofo (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## James_ (Feb 1, 2021)

yoofo said:


> View attachment 244491


Angry Barts

laugh now


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2021)

James_ said:


> Angry Barts
> 
> laugh now


*laughter*


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Believe or not, that's a surprisingly common opinion


THE WHAT


----------



## James_ (Feb 1, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> THE WHAT


Yeah, Sonic fans now consider Sonic '06 to be a okay-ish game

This is the world we live in and I like it


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2021)

James_ said:


> Yeah, Sonic fans now consider Sonic '06 to be a okay-ish game
> 
> This is the world we live in and I like it


Sonic 2006.... the.. Sonic 2006... where a human kisses Sonic... that Sonic 2006...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Sonic 2006.... the.. Sonic 2006... where a human kisses Sonic... that Sonic 2006...


Us sonic fans are pretty delusional ngl


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 1, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Sonic 2006.... the.. Sonic 2006... where a human kisses Sonic... that Sonic 2006...


...and? Yeah, sure, it was weird, but Sonic had to be revived somehow.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> ...and? Yeah, sure, it was weird, but Sonic had to be revived somehow.


You're acting like it would make no sense to write ANY other way to revive him into the script


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> ...and? Yeah, sure, it was weird, but Sonic had to be revived somehow.


With a kiss? What Elise did was practically necrobestiality lmao
There was a TON, a ton of other ways to revive Sonic.
And also, yeah the story is pretty damn bad. Its not only an incomplete game in terms of gameplay and bugs, the story is damn awful


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2021)

Sonic lore is a complete mess


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Sonic lore is a complete mess


Classic Sonic was better, change my mind


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 1, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> With a kiss? What Elise did was practically necrobestiality lmao


The relationship between Sonic and Elise had been building up throughout the whole game. If the kiss wasn't there, Elise as a character would have felt pointless.
Should Elise have been an animal? Yes, but it could have been _so much worse._


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> The relationship between Sonic and Elise had been building up throughout the whole game. If the kiss wasn't there, Elise as a character would have felt pointless.
> Should Elise have been an animal? Yes, but it could have been _so much worse._


Elise feels pointless anyways, the build between Sonic and Elise is painfully awful. You say it like if the game was an ok, but its not, its a really big mess in every sense


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> The relationship between Sonic and Elise had been building up throughout the whole game. If the kiss wasn't there, Elise as a character would have felt pointless.
> Should Elise have been an animal? Yes, but it could have been _so much worse._


HOW THE FUCK WOULD THAT BE WORSE


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 1, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> HOW THE FUCK WOULD THAT BE WORSE


There's a button. If you press it, Elise becomes an animal. However, furry porn.


----------



## James_ (Feb 1, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> There's a button. If you press it, Elise becomes an animal. However, furry porn.


rule 34 applies all the time


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 1, 2021)

Sonic fans when Sonic 2006 is mentioned


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> furry porn.


So?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> There's a button. If you press it, Elise becomes an animal. However, furry porn.


Excuse me but you prefer Elise to be a human to be an animal? The entire problem of that relationship, putting the poor build up aside, its THAT IS A HUMAN WITH AN ANIMAL


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 1, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Excuse me but you prefer Elise to be a human to be a animal? The entire problem of that relationship, putting the poor build up aside, its THAT IS A HUMAN WITH AN ANIMAL


I agree that the game would be better if Elise was an animal, but the fanbase would be even more horny.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> I agree that the game would be better if Elise was an animal, but the fanbase would be even more horny.


You know, I can't, I will just go away


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> the fanbase would be even more horny.


Bro the fan base can literally not get any hornier, we would just have a new character to direct the horny towards


----------



## yoofo (Feb 1, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Sonic lore is a complete mess


no shit


----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 1, 2021)

yoofo said:


> View attachment 244491


pain
just pain
why?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2021)

yoofo said:


> View attachment 244491


Angry Birds x Dura


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## JavaScribe (Feb 1, 2021)

Veho said:


>


I will never understand why EnableHexNumpad defaults to 0.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 1, 2021)

Just want to say the best way to fix the sonic 06 kissing problem is replace sonic with a human that’s small and fast and make the whole game it’s own original IP


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 1, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Just want to say the best way to fix the sonic 06 kissing problem is replace sonic with a human that’s small and fast and make the whole game it’s own original IP


>Sonicman


----------



## IC_ (Feb 1, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 244448


The clock speed is not a measurement of actual processing power, it's normal that different technologies from different times can do much more or less at the same clock speeds. Also, I don't understand Austrian/German, but isn't this mentioning some specific part of the processor like video decoding or networking?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 1, 2021)

IC_ said:


> The clock speed is not a measurement of actual processing power, it's normal that different technologies from different times can do much more or less at the same clock speeds. Also, I don't understand Austrian/German, but isn't this mentioning some specific part of the processor like video decoding or networking?



People from that Time maybe know how was it about.
It was more like Intel had to "push" the Pentium 4 (Willamette) at these times,because the Pentium III Tualatin (with 1.0,1.2 and 1,4 Ghz) was a lot faster than the actual Pentium 4 CPU´s these Times.And Cheaper of course.
(Yes,there where more Factors like the RAM and Chipset,but...)


----------



## MajinCubyan (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Issac (Feb 2, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 244487


こ こいつ 気配が変わった

for anyone wondering


----------



## x65943 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 2, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 244536


I hate this image


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 2, 2021)

MajinCubyan said:


> View attachment 244530


I wouldn't trust him. he's doing a level 1 run and can get one shot if he slips up even the slightest


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Feb 2, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I hate this image


I'm starting to think you're not actually Scott Pilgrim.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 2, 2021)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I'm starting to think you're not actually Scott Pilgrim.


Lies


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 2, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Lies


Prove it. Upload a video of you playing the bass line from FF2 to YouTube.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 2, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Prove it. Upload a video of you playing the bass line from FF2 to YouTube.


I broke my bass, remember?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 2, 2021)

Take notes, indie devs


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 2, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 240624


that's dumb. not all games are single player focused.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## yoofo (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2021)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I'm starting to think you're not actually Scott Pilgrim.


And I'm not Lang Kasempo, I'm Hideri Kanzaki the Idol in disguise, nice to meet you



yoofo said:


> View attachment 244575


"Anime game"


----------



## yoofo (Feb 2, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> And I'm not Lang Kasempo, I'm Hideri Kanzaki the Idol in disguise, nice to meet you
> 
> 
> "Anime game"


Correction: aurora borealis


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2021)

yoofo said:


> Correction: aurora borealis


At this time of year, at this time of day, this part of the country, localized entirely within your kitchen?


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 2, 2021)

yoofo said:


> View attachment 244575


Oh no.


----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> At this time of year, at this time of day, this part of the country, localized entirely within your kitchen?


Yes


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2021)

Veho said:


> Yes


....Can I see it?


smileyhead said:


> Oh no.


Btw somebody knows what game is that?


----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> ....Can I see it?


No


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2021)

@Kirby_JP


----------



## yoofo (Feb 2, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> At this time of year, at this time of day, this part of the country, localized entirely within your kitchen?


yes


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2021)

Super Mario Bros 3 with more frames.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 2, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 244627
> Super Mario Bros 3 with more frames.


Who will do the mod?


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Feb 2, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 244627
> Super Mario Bros 3 with more frames.


It looks like 60fps ngl


----------



## CTR640 (Feb 2, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> It looks like 60fps ngl


Bullshit! A human eye can see only 24fps so the gif is very accurate!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 244627
> Super Mario Bros 3 with more frames.


THIS LOOKS SMOOTH AF I WANT IT


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 2, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Btw somebody knows what game is that?


No one tell him


----------



## CTR640 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> No one tell him


I NEED TO KNOW


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 2, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> I NEED TO KNOW


Well... it's  a gif, where an anime girl gets her skin ripped off


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Well... it's  a gif, where an anime girl gets her skin ripped off


Ah... You know, I played Corpse Party so I don't think that is going to traumatize me or.... smth
Edit: Holy shit now that I think about it Mogeko Castle was one of my childhood games wtf-


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 2, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Ah... You know, I played Corpse Party so I don't think that is going to traumatize me or.... smth


I don't think I'm allowed to link the gif


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I don't think I'm allowed to link the gif


DM


----------



## yoofo (Feb 2, 2021)

CTR640 said:


>


stop


----------



## x65943 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## HelpTheWretched (Feb 2, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> pixel cows







EDIT: Please stop liking this, it is not a meme!


----------



## x65943 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 2, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 244536


thats me playing on my xbox series s on my 720p tv


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 2, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> thats me playing on my xbox series s on my 720p tv


*insert paragraph berating you for having a console*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## HelpTheWretched (Feb 2, 2021)

HelpTheWretched said:


> Cow Launched


So wait, does the Meme Box auto-populate with Liked posts? Because that Cow Launched was just a reply, and it's a real scene from EWJ, not a joke or anything.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 3, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 244673


game now owned by shitty chinese copany


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## yoofo (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2021)

@butterberrycafe


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 3, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> game now owned by shitty chinese copany


Still a fun game tho


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 3, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 244685


do I haaaaave to beat her though...it's not to late to pull out as a challenger right?


----------



## x65943 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## wonkeytonk (Feb 3, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## emmauss (Feb 3, 2021)

wonkeytonk said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


I do not understand any of these, and don't know why they are here.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 3, 2021)

Asking the REAL questions...


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Feb 3, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 244695


Methinks perhaps they haven't seen all the logos on sports stadiums.


----------



## x65943 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Feb 3, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 244718


To be fair Mario did start a black hole or something along those lines and the universe had to be reset or something (idk it was not very clear)


----------



## x65943 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 3, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 244717
> 
> Asking the REAL questions...


easy, he would rip the pants off to charge at you and kill you in one hit


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 3, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> easy, he would rip the pants off to charge at you and kill you in one hit


Death by pants?


----------



## Veho (Feb 3, 2021)

(It's game related   )


----------



## x65943 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## powblock-64 (Feb 3, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 240459


wow i'm lost for words who made this?


----------



## x65943 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 3, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 244724




 

Werebanana


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 3, 2021)

Technically gaming related


----------



## splapoon102 (Feb 3, 2021)

the old days


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2021)

splapoon102 said:


> the old days





There is a update.


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 3, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


>


Bro, how many times do I have to tell you, INSTALL CS SOURCE


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 3, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 244756


Well, if you get a square or z piece you'll be able to save that


----------



## James_ (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 3, 2021)

James_ said:


>


Same energy


----------



## draftguy (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 3, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 244758


And the tank fires nukes


----------



## Veho (Feb 3, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> And the tank fires nukes


But the knife is still the most powerful weapon in the game.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 3, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Seeing this reminds me of Temper Tantrums.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 3, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Thank god for continues


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 3, 2021)

James_ said:


>





Scott_pilgrim said:


> Same energy
> View attachment 244757


ah the good ol' days of miiverse. even though i didn't use it much, i still kind of miss it. you never really know what you lost until it's long gone.
anyways



even better


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 3, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> ah the good ol' days of miiverse. even though i didn't use it much, i still kind of miss it. you never really know what you lost until it's long gone.
> anyways
> View attachment 244776
> even better
> View attachment 244778


Classic images


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 3, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Classic images


petition to change likes into yeah(s) for a day.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 3, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> petition to change likes into yeah(s) for a day.


Disregard what it says, I totally yeah’d this


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 3, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Disregard what it says, I totally yeah’d this


i yeah'd you comment. you're pretty YEAH'D
...get it... it sound like rad?... 
ill leave


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 3, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 244691


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2021)

*ukulele cover of through the fire and the flames starts playing*


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 244798
> *ukulele cover of through the fire and the flames starts playing*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> View attachment 244801



Damn it, I was just about to link that video


----------



## sloppycrap (Feb 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 244798
> *ukulele cover of through the fire and the flames starts playing*



It's no ukelele...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2021)

sloppycrap said:


> It's no ukelele...



There's also this amazing cover


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 4, 2021)

Welcome to the TTFF Box


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> Welcome to the TTFF Box


There's also this somewhat cursed version


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 4, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 244808


Sonic Other H
H for hedgehog in reference to shadow


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 4, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 244814


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Feb 4, 2021)

I've seen higher res images from murdered vhs tapes.


----------



## x65943 (Feb 4, 2021)

hey I think I've seen this van around here somewhere


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 4, 2021)

x65943 said:


> hey I think I've seen this van around here somewhere
> View attachment 244833


YOU FOOL
YOU'VE SUMMONED HIM


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 4, 2021)

Damn x5, back at it again with the white Vans


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## James_ (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Feb 4, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> Sonic Other H
> H for hedgehog in reference to shadow


Wasn't Other M in reference (spoilers for Metroid: Other M)
Mother Brain?
Or do I misunderstand?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 4, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Wasn't Other M in reference (spoilers for Metroid: Other M)
> Mother Brain?
> Or do I misunderstand?


You are right.


----------



## James_ (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 4, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 244882


HUH
DK
DONKEY KONG


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## TheJeweler (Feb 4, 2021)

Spoiler






Lang_Kasempo said:


>


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2021)

TheJeweler said:


> View attachment 244907 View attachment 244908


YOU MADE IT EVEN WORSE


----------



## sloppycrap (Feb 4, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> You are right.
> View attachment 244882



Big Tiddy European Goth Girl: 600,000 polygons
Donkey Kong Dude: 53 polygons


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 4, 2021)

Technically because Byakuya is leaning in the first pic and standing straight in the second, both measurements are invalid.


----------



## MetoMeto (Feb 4, 2021)

yoofo said:


> View attachment 244687


i dont get this one

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 244808


omg how did i not come up with this, this is great haha


----------



## James_ (Feb 4, 2021)

MetoMeto said:


> i dont get this one


----------



## MetoMeto (Feb 4, 2021)

James_ said:


>


nope..stil dont get it. to vague explanation. people who like lol = death?? i dont see whats funny there...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## yoofo (Feb 5, 2021)

MetoMeto said:


> nope..stil dont get it. to vague explanation. people who like lol = death?? i dont see whats funny there...


lol


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Jayro (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm only a month late with this one.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 5, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 244627
> Super Mario Bros 3 with more frames.


cool but this isn't a meme


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 5, 2021)

Veho said:


>


best meme on the memebox


----------



## Ericzander (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 5, 2021)

Ericzander said:


> View attachment 245033


I'm mad now. Not becuase i follow kingdom hearts but because my sister got a PS3 to play a special edition of 1.5 (or 2.5, don't really know) ReMix and she hasn't even touched it to this day. She's really busy with work but even in the summer time she didn't play it.
it must be in mint condition right now lol
but yeah nice meme


----------



## MajinCubyan (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 5, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 245049


No


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 5, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> No


WRONG


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 5, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> WRONG


If you’re gonna post Jerma


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 5, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> If you’re gonna post Jerma



I see your post and I raise another.


----------



## MetoMeto (Feb 5, 2021)

yoofo said:


> lol


hats even more vague than previous one. this it self can be a meme here. nice.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 5, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


>


should've played the game instead


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 5, 2021)

Old mew old mew


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 5, 2021)

awesome gbatemp facts: this is the meme box, post memes, not just fanart or stuff that isn't a meme


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> awesome gbatemp facts: this is the meme box, post memes, not just fanart or stuff that isn't a meme


I beg you don't cry


----------



## yoofo (Feb 5, 2021)

MetoMeto said:


> hats even more vague than previous one. this it self can be a meme here. nice.


league of lol


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2021)

yoofo said:


> league of lol


League of league of legends


----------



## CTR640 (Feb 5, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> League of league of legends


League of Legends of Leagues


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2021)

@splatsculptures


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2021)

´
Original with sound.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 245083 ´
> Original with sound.


Booba


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 245091


*confused screaming*


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 5, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 245079
> @splatsculptures


"G'day Cloudmit! Swell day to be cutting some Wenslyaerith, is it?"
*proceeds to cut into a wheel of cheese dressed like aerith


----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Feb 5, 2021)

Veho said:


>


i have seen this SO MANY TIMES


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 5, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> *confused screaming*


you thought that was bad?


 

 

 

 



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 245091


forgot to add you too into this


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> you thought that was bad?
> View attachment 245107 View attachment 245108 View attachment 245109 View attachment 245110 View attachment 245111
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...





Minecraft truly was inspired by Cubivore.


----------



## MetoMeto (Feb 5, 2021)

yoofo said:


> league of lol


a little less vague, but i still do not get the joke.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 6, 2021)

Hope this isn't dupe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Smash Melee has a similar event. Remember?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 6, 2021)

AND I'M THE PERVERT HERE?














_yes I am_


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 6, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 245141 View attachment 245142 View attachment 245143


not gaming related, like at all


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 6, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> not gaming related, like at all


There were Harry Potter games, pretty sure a game had a character named joe in it, and the last looks like a place for a date, which is what you do in a dating sim


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 6, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> not gaming related, like at all





Everyone welcome @Noctosphere   to the edge of the forum


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 6, 2021)

and yet they still took down my Jojo meme however many pages ago despite there being Jojo video games


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 6, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> and yet they still took down my Jojo meme however many pages ago despite there being Jojo video games


Well then you didn't have someone like me stretching to extreme lengths to make it game related


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 6, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Everyone welcome @Noctosphere   to the edge of the forum


you really don't know me right?
Even in EoF there are rules
Ask @DinohScene how many times I've tasted them


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 6, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> and yet they still took down my Jojo meme however many pages ago despite there being Jojo video games


It's been months since I last played Pitter-Patter Pop.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## James_ (Feb 6, 2021)

Man, even the glitches get into real life


----------



## James_ (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## James_ (Feb 6, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 245165


kirby 99 when


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 6, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> you really don't know me right?
> Even in EoF there are rules
> Ask @DinohScene how many times I've tasted them




yeah I know @Noctosphere from the posts from others, dunno why, but I already know you have had a strong affinity for banhammers

Staff can and will snip, and remove posts, without issues, I don't think the majority of my posts causes issues to most people here


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> and the last looks like a place for a date, which is what you do in a dating sim




The last one seems like something that would be in the sims


----------



## T-hug (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Payne (Feb 6, 2021)

T-hug said:


> View attachment 245178


Low meme IQ, can anyone explain?


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 6, 2021)

Payne said:


> Low meme IQ, can anyone explain?


She’s 9’6 and people find her hot or something
So like
Step on me senpai?


----------



## Veho (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 6, 2021)

might be a bit too edgy but it's better than what i was originally about to post


----------



## Payne (Feb 6, 2021)

Mr. Looigi said:


> She’s 9’6 and people find her hot or something
> So like
> Step on me senpai?


Thanks


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 6, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 245091


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 6, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> It's been months since I last played Pitter-Patter Pop.


nooo, the ps1 game is the only good one


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 6, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 245142





Scott_pilgrim said:


> There were Harry Potter games, pretty sure a game had a character named joe in it,


Who's Joe?


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 6, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Who's Joe?


Joe mama. HA Gottem.
Are joe mama jokes relivent in 2021...or even for years now? probably not but fuck it.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 6, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Who's Joe?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 7, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 245313


JESSE, WE NEED TO BECOME PIXELATED


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 7, 2021)

Veho said:


>


how many times has this been posted here?


----------



## Veho (Feb 7, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> how many times has this been posted here?


Almost as many times as that Venezuelan kid and his cardboard Super Mario.


----------



## Chary (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## James_ (Feb 7, 2021)

Veho said:


>


I like how one of them is just fucking dead


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 7, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 245343


I like to think this is how devs react to speedruns


----------



## Veho (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 7, 2021)

I don't have a fetish, I swear.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 7, 2021)

Veho said:


> I don't have a fetish, I swear.


horny


----------



## Chary (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> horny


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Burn it!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2021)

Veho said:


> I don't have a fetish, I swear.


And I'm heterosexual(?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 245503


Nah, an average cashier would scan an entire shopping cart by the time Samus completes one single scan. Man, those scans take forever


----------



## x65943 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 8, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 245546


then shouldn't he be *broke* man?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 8, 2021)

a couple more posts until 400
woooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 8, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> a couple more posts until 400
> woooooooooooooooooooooo


and 200 more pages until this


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 245566


Make me <:


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 9, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 9, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 245616


i wish i wasn't under my parents care so that i could get more money then i would ever spend!
Ha ha!
hehe...
*cri*


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 9, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> i wish i wasn't under my parents care *so that i could get more money then i would ever spend!*
> Ha ha!
> hehe...
> *cri*




Reminds me when I used to think $100 was worth a shit ton....


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 9, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Reminds me when I used to think $100 was worth a shit ton....


well it is when you don't have a constant source if income and don't have to worry about vital expense(food, bills, ect.)


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 9, 2021)

no


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 9, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 245655


No, no no no


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 9, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> no





Scott_pilgrim said:


> No, no no no





jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 245655


*FlintRen Kurulockwood explaining his relationship with SamAnntha TakaSparkski*
"Kid... aghn... Flint... ya know, when I was your age... *hoo boy..."


 *
im not sorry and i never will be.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Feb 9, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 245655





WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> no





Scott_pilgrim said:


> No, no no no


YES


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 9, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> well it is when you don't have a constant source if income and don't have to worry about vital expense(food, bills, ect.)



$100 still isn't alot of money, I'd love to meet the person who doesn't need to eat


Even S1000 isnt alot of money really,  for majority of adults consider alot of money as pretty much $10,000 or more


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 9, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> $100 still isn't alot of money, I'd love to meet the person who doesn't need to eat
> 
> 
> Even S1000 isnt alot of money really,  for majority of adults consider alot of money as pretty much $10,000 or more


congrats your post is the one to bump this thread to 400
how do you feel?


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 9, 2021)

Threw this together in like 20 minutes @Prans 



 
Context


----------



## Prans (Feb 9, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Threw this together in like 20 minutes @Prans
> View attachment 245713
> Context


nice. I now have bragging rights to say that my typo turned into a meme


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 9, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> $100 still isn't alot of money, I'd love to meet the person who doesn't need to eat
> 
> 
> Even S1000 isnt alot of money really,  for majority of adults consider alot of money as pretty much $10,000 or more


I was talking in the context of someone who lives with family when I say not worrying about bills and food costs


----------



## leon315 (Feb 9, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Threw this together in like 20 minutes @Prans
> View attachment 245713
> Context


somehow this frog's eyes remind me Sosuke's Sharigan LMFAO, anyone?


----------



## Veho (Feb 9, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Threw this together in like 20 minutes @Prans
> View attachment 245713
> Context


Projekt got kek'd.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 9, 2021)

Heck wrong thread (again)


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 9, 2021)

What my friend’s games look like when he says they were bought new at Target:


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## MikaDubbz (Feb 9, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 245428


Team Rocket: we need to capture a Pikachu that seems to be a bit stronger than most Pikachu cuz the boss likes rare Pokemon.

Also Team Rocket: we have the only known talking Meowth, let's have him help us steal rare Pokemon.


----------



## Veho (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 9, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Yes, I was totally born on January 1, 1600


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 10, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


>


"Persona is a casual-ass dating sim game that panders to lonely waifu f*gs."


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 10, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> "Persona is a casual-ass dating sim game that panders to lonely waifu f*gs."


Did you just say a slur?


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Did you just say a slur?


yeah, waifu is an incredibly offensive term like wtf show some respect


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 10, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> yeah, waifu is an incredibly offensive term like wtf show some respect


But you just said it smh


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> But you just said it smh



Apologies, but I don't know what Super Mario Hockey has to do with this


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Did you just say a slur?


I was quoting.
EDIT: POST #8000 BOIZ LET'S GO


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 10, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> I was quoting.


well nobody knows the quote, because we don't listen to people who use the W word in vain


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 10, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> well nobody knows the quote, because we don't listen to people who use the W word in vain



Go nuts.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 10, 2021)

*If a game leaks early, will you be someone who downloads it?*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Badda (Feb 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 245827


----------



## Badda (Feb 10, 2021)

Another death by snu snu


----------



## Badda (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Badda (Feb 10, 2021)

One more :-)


----------



## draftguy (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## leon315 (Feb 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 245827


WOW, man of culture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Veho (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 10, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 245899


You guys weren't already doing that?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Badda (Feb 10, 2021)

Last one, I promise


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 10, 2021)

Badda said:


> Last one, I promise
> View attachment 245933


I have summoned a ton of horny people


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 10, 2021)

In case people here don't know "Death by Snu Snu" is a reference to cartoon called "Futurama" to which they landed on a planet of all women who had sex with the prisoners, sex til death that is....great show btw.


----------



## Badda (Feb 10, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> In case people here don't know "Death by Snu Snu" is a reference to cartoon called "Futurama" to which they landed on a planet of all women who had sex with the prisoners, sex til death that is....great show btw.


----------



## wonkeytonk (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 11, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 246070


He’s only mad the employee would even consider Just Dance 2019 as a real gamer game


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 11, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> He’s only mad the employee would even consider Just Dance 2019 as a real gamer game


Are you implying that it's not?


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Are you implying that it's not?


I’m implying the boss’s point of view, which is well known in these memes as rather biased or illogical.


----------



## Badda (Feb 11, 2021)

Ok, only one more ...


----------



## Veho (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 11, 2021)

Snu snu.


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 11, 2021)

where are the horney police when you need them...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 11, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> where are the horney police when you need them...


I'm here, you guys are all coming with me


----------



## Badda (Feb 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I'm here, you guys are all coming with me


OMG ... please, no snu snu, please!


----------



## Veho (Feb 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I'm here, you guys are all coming with me


Are you gonna make us come?


----------



## x65943 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 11, 2021)

Badda said:


> Ok, only one more ...
> View attachment 246086


----------



## Veho (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 11, 2021)

Veho said:


>



OK, seeing this makes me wish it was a real romhack...or is it!?


----------



## x65943 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 11, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 246176


we gave up doing that our 10year old 720p tv refused to die
so we moved it to our second living room and bought a 4k tv


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Feb 11, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 246147


Wait, is that a Sonic meme? Now hold on a sec, let me inform you of my opinion on the latest games and why they are good/bad/SA3 needs to happen, and I


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 11, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Wait, is that a Sonic meme? Now hold on a sec, let me inform you of my opinion on the latest games and why they are good/bad/SA3 needs to happen, and I


I feel attacked


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 12, 2021)

BOW TO FURRET


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## DJPlace (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 12, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 246228


But that would require Nintendo to acknowledge it's existence


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 12, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 246123


*deputymon is the goat*


----------



## plasturion (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## James_ (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 12, 2021)

I wonder what that kid thinks now that 80+ million switch units have been sold


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 12, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 246247


Same energy


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 12, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 246323


Send the kid to an orphanage.


----------



## Veho (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Feb 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 246224


----------



## emmauss (Feb 13, 2021)

so, it seems this page is unavailable. Can anyone verify if it's up for them? https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-meme-box.532361/page-404


----------



## rimoJO (Feb 13, 2021)

i (slightly) edited mr game and watch's character portrait, i'd like some feedback on how it looks


----------



## Veho (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 13, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> i (slightly) edited mr game and watch's character portrait, i'd like some feedback on how it looks


thank you and i hate you for this
wait make it even better by cutting off his nose and putting it in his mouth, making a perfect circle


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Feb 13, 2021)

Thanks for the recommendation @1B51004 ! Here's your perfectly circular Mr Game and Watch, on request.
 
Also, Ness


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 13, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> Thanks for the recommendation @1B51004 ! Here's your perfectly circular Mr Game and Watch, on request.
> View attachment 246459
> Also, Ness
> View attachment 246460


Do Kirby with teeth.


----------



## rimoJO (Feb 13, 2021)

a


----------



## rimoJO (Feb 14, 2021)

learned myself how to use mixamo (and export to mp4 in blender)!


----------



## x65943 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Mythical (Feb 14, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 246514


.....Link just leaves the house and walks back in  bam new pots


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 14, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> Thanks for the recommendation @1B51004 ! Here's your perfectly circular Mr Game and Watch, on request.
> View attachment 246459
> Also, Ness
> View attachment 246460


i can tell we're going to be very good friends


 
here's zero suit wario, with his bike gun


----------



## rimoJO (Feb 14, 2021)

how do you delete posts

edit: i actually don't know how to delete posts on gbatemp, could someone please tell me?


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 14, 2021)

Happy Valentine's Day you reprobates


----------



## draftguy (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 14, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 246520


----------



## Veho (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## James_ (Feb 14, 2021)

merry love day everyone


----------



## rimoJO (Feb 14, 2021)

(it's a gif)


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 15, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 246579


>what the f*ck


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 15, 2021)

Did a dumb to share with friendos


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 15, 2021)

hmmm yes defnateley peach


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 15, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 246618hmmm yes defnateley peach


oh sorry unfortunately we couldn't change the song



Spoiler: Context




At 6:29


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 15, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 246579



Heh, that reminds me of something from the 80's...



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



So, I  heard from Vergeben that this guy's apparently thee next character in the Fighters Pass!

Truly, an unexpected character. Not even The Prince from Katamari could top this! /s


----------



## Xzi (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 15, 2021)

*I've been told I have a Crappy computer....*


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 15, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I've been told I have a Crappy computer....
> View attachment 246649


this gaming toilet has no rgb
go to hell


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 15, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> this gaming toilet has no rgb
> go to hell


Liquid cooled tho....


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 15, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> oh sorry unfortunately we couldn't change the song



sure do wish that the download to this mod existed...


----------



## MajinCubyan (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2021)

Original


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 15, 2021)

MajinCubyan said:


> View attachment 246705


definitely feels like that in my state. we're suppose to get another wave of snow next week I think


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 15, 2021)

Florida man, can't relate


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 15, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Florida man, can't relate


Lucky! We're expecting 10-12 inches snow tonight here where I am, Ohio.


----------



## rimoJO (Feb 15, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 246707
> Original


kirby isn't even aiming at the apple smh


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 16, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 246780


please delet


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 16, 2021)

MajinCubyan said:


> View attachment 246705


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 16, 2021)

You guys should invert colours


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 16, 2021)

Not sure if error or new user


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2021)

Mother 3 and Ura Zelda on the 64DD discovered.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 16, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 246785
> 
> 
> Not sure if error or new user


It’s temper-pedic


----------



## Veho (Feb 16, 2021)

Things sure took a weird turn ever since Bowser took over NoA   

Source: 
https://twitter.com/NintendoUpd8s


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## stubenhocker (Feb 16, 2021)

Here's one for the german speaking members.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 16, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 246826


First one, easy


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 16, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 246826


No Smash game should have a smaller roster than the previous one.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Ottoclav (Feb 16, 2021)

Megadriver94 said:


> Bullshit use of an "either-or" choice. What if a gamer isn't even White at all?


You haven't seen the Dave Chappelle Show, have you?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 16, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 242243


Why not both?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 16, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 246928


Top 10 saddest anime deaths


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 16, 2021)

THIS is a Temp meme


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 16, 2021)

more dumb lonk memes coming your way












EDIT: something extra


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 16, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> more dumb lonk memes coming your way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what does 

 means?


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 16, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> what does View attachment 246932 means?


IM IMMATURE


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 16, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> IM IMMATURE


or "Only for Imbeciles"


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 16, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> or "Only for Imbeciles"


IM AN IMBECILE


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 17, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 246979


i LITERALLY want to go into one of those cat suits and become a cat

am i becoming a furry


----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 246979


Yes, phrasing. That's literally the joke. In the tweet. The joke in the tweet was the double entendre. Careful phrasing to achieve a double meaning. About fucking cats. (Or using them as mittens.) Absolutely no need to additionally point it out. It's like going "get it? get it? huh? huh? IT WAS A LITTLE CHEWY, GET IT?" after a joke. 


And the double entendre was _intentional_, because the tweet was made on a parody account (That was posted already). The parody account that posts jokes.  

And someone went out of their way to cover the account name, @NintendoUpd8s, just so they could pretend it was an official tweet and the phrasing was inadvertent, _just so_ that they could post the Archer maymay underneath. 

Fuck. 

[/rant]




EDIT: 
@VinsCool this rant wasn't aimed at you, you're awesome and I love you


----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 17, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 246999


what if it's both weird and hard?


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 17, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> what if it's both weird and hard?


maybe some kind of new Mario game


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 17, 2021)

Weird + Hard = it’s the next rhythm heaven game


----------



## draftguy (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 247011


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 17, 2021)

Tfw death battle becomes a real thing


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## James_ (Feb 17, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> i LITERALLY want to go into one of those cat suits and become a cat
> 
> am i becoming a furry


_*one of us
one of us*
*one of us*_


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

James_ said:


> _*one of us
> one of us*
> *one of us*_


He has jowoined uwus


----------



## leon315 (Feb 17, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 246651


Anyone knows this pic from which film belong to??


----------



## Sono (Feb 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 247019



Actually the last one is really comfortable for Rhythm Heaven if you have really big hands like me.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 17, 2021)

leon315 said:


> Anyone knows this pic from which film belong to??


*BUSTER SCRUGGS*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

Sono said:


> Actually the last one is really comfortable for Rhythm Heaven if you have really big hands like me.


That doesn't really count as rhythm heaven requires to hold the ds sideways


----------



## Sono (Feb 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> That doesn't really count as rhythm heaven requires to hold the ds sideways



Who said I'm not holding it sideways? I'm holding my 3DS by the top and bottom sides, not by the bottom and middle sections, because there is too little grip area, and it keeps slipping out of my hand unless I hold it by the top screen and the bottom part.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> That doesn't really count as rhythm heaven requires to hold the ds sideways


I like playing it on the Blackberry...easier!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

Sono said:


> Who said I'm not holding it sideways? I'm holding my 3DS by the top and bottom sides, not by the bottom and middle sections, because there is too little grip area, and it keeps slipping out of my hand unless I hold it by the top screen and the bottom part.


I know you're holding it sideways, I'm saying putting your 3ds like that isn't that bad when it's sideways


----------



## Asia81 (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 17, 2021)

Asia81 said:


> View attachment 247039


I think he's trying to summon an unfinished Nintendo game


----------



## Asia81 (Feb 17, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> I think he's trying to summon an unfinished Nintendo game


I'm praying for a remake tonight


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 17, 2021)

Asia81 said:


> I'm praying for a remake tonight


I'm praying for a Super Nintendo Switch tonight (well, night... it's only on 5pm here)


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 17, 2021)

*Once you see it, you can't unsee it*


----------



## ghjfdtg (Feb 17, 2021)

Surprised pikachu.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 247019





Noctosphere said:


> *Once you see it, you can't unsee it*
> View attachment 247050


help i cant unsee this


----------



## Axido (Feb 17, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> help i cant unsee this



Here you go:


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 17, 2021)

Axido said:


> Here you go:


thank you 
you made me feel much better


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 17, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 247057


*vomits*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 17, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 247060


goodbye im leaving the meme box for a while


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 17, 2021)

Sorry I'm done...don't leave because of me...


----------



## HelpTheWretched (Feb 17, 2021)

I always thought that _was_ a mouth.

Damn this


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 18, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 247060


bri'let


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 18, 2021)

thats some HARD WORK


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 247081
> thats some HARD WORK


Nintendo better watch out, there's a new opponent in the stability ring


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 247084


I don't get it


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 18, 2021)

Me neither...but it cute!


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 18, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I don't get it


Splatoon 3


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Feb 18, 2021)

What's wrong with France?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Splatoon 3


Well that explains the gender part but I don't get the France part


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 18, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Well that explains the gender part but I don't get the France part


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Feb 18, 2021)

France could go back to being Gaul.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Feb 18, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Well that explains the gender part but I don't get the France part


I get France, but not gender.


----------



## emmauss (Feb 18, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 247081
> thats some HARD WORK


Still got nothing on Nintendo when it comes to bug fixes.


----------



## emmauss (Feb 18, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> I get France, but not gender.


The game no longer asks you if you want to choose a male inkling or a female one. You just choose your hair style and clothes, which may make you look more masculine or feminine, depending on your style.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## lilalex (Feb 18, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 242437


yea how about the folder there?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 18, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 242437


Literally my PC


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Asia81 (Feb 18, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 247084


It's sadly true


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Feb 18, 2021)

ChicoPancho said:


> View attachment 247121


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 18, 2021)

ChicoPancho said:


> View attachment 247121


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 18, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 247084


wait...if gender is no more then why did they say boys :think:


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 18, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 247093


clearly they have never listend to night of nights o.o


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 18, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> wait...if gender is no more then why did they say boys :think:


Genderfluid Femboys and tomboys


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 18, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Genderfluid Femboys and tomboys


as far as I understand genderfluid is shifting between a mixture of male and female so a lack of all gender would mean everyone is non binary
welcome to memes taken way to seriously hour


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Feb 18, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 247163


Why are you posting thumbnail-sized artwork…? Here's a readable version:


----------



## draftguy (Feb 18, 2021)

Edit: The missing cores are in the LVI hole


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 18, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 247168


Never seen a 11 core processor tho....


----------



## draftguy (Feb 18, 2021)

The other cores have to be in the LVI hole... (?)


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 18, 2021)

draftguy said:


> The other cores have to be in the LVI hole... (?)


lol, or in hibernation mode, off screen


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Feb 18, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> as far as I understand genderfluid is shifting between a mixture of male and female so a lack of all gender would mean everyone is non binary
> welcome to memes taken way to seriously hour


Yeah, basically. I am a genderfluid femboy/tomboy or just genderfluid. Still, I would be happy if all of the inkings and octolings were non-binary/genderfluid


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 19, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Yeah, basically. I am a genderfluid femboy/tomboy or just genderfluid. Still, I would be happy if all of the inkings and octolings were non-binary/genderfluid


I don't think it will go away for the same reason it's not gone from animal crossing...which while it's styled to say style and not gender it really is just a gender select in disguise. Simply being a matter of needing to know for when pronouns are used. Maybe I'm misunderstanding it but as far as I know it's because some languages have to use either male of female pronouns with no alternative like saying they or them

EDIT: in fact I just looked back at it. there are 2 choices for inkling and 2 for octoling similar to how you choose "styles" in animal crossing so it is in fact still a choice


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)

Leaked title of the next kingdoms heart game


----------



## TheJeweler (Feb 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Leaked title of the next kingdoms heart game
> View attachment 247191


No funky mode, no buy


----------



## toguro_max (Feb 19, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 246999





1B51004 said:


> what if it's both weird and hard?





WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Weird + Hard = it’s the next rhythm heaven game



There @WiiHomebrew+Snes, fixed it for ya (and made it extra weird).


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> I don't think it will go away for the same reason it's not gone from animal crossing...which while it's styled to say style and not gender it really is just a gender select in disguise. Simply being a matter of needing to know for when pronouns are used. Maybe I'm misunderstanding it but as far as I know it's because some languages have to use either male of female pronouns with no alternative like saying they or them
> 
> EDIT: in fact I just looked back at it. there are 2 choices for inkling and 2 for octoling similar to how you choose "styles" in animal crossing so it is in fact still a choice


Imma be honest with you, I just want to be a femboy octoling. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 247199


WANT TO KNOW HOW TO BREATHE


DarkCoffe64 said:


>


smash but swod


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> WANT TO KNOW HOW TO BREATHE


NO I DONT CANBERRA JUST PLEASE SHUT THE FUCK UP

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Makes me not regret leaving animal crossing and letting all my villagers suffer


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> NO I DONT CANBERRA JUST PLEASE SHUT THE FUCK UP
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Makes me not regret leaving animal crossing and letting all my villagers suffer


DO YOu WaNT TO KNOw HoW TO BLiNK

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


>


Did I make you spend hours reading a webcomic?


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Did I make you spend hours reading a webcomic?


no
i read awkward zombie for a long time
i think i started reading it one year ago

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





i give variety


----------



## MajinCubyan (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 19, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Imma be honest with you, I just want to be a femboy octoling. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I'm happy enough with restrictions being lifted. It's always weird in a game when you think something is just fine regardless of which side of the fence your on and yet it's locked away because you they don't think the same


DarkCoffe64 said:


>


to be fair...pyra/mythra aren't another anime sword fighter character, there an anime sword character


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> there an anime sword character


They're*


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Feb 19, 2021)

@MajinCubyan What boss music is in Latin?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)

XAIXER said:


> @MajinCubyan What boss music is in Latin?


I think in a few Kirby games for the final boss


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 19, 2021)

XAIXER said:


> @MajinCubyan What boss music is in Latin?


----------



## draftguy (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 19, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 247226


thats not a hill



thats a rock


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 19, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 247226


That reminds me of this.


----------



## draftguy (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 19, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 247229


cadence of memerule


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 19, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> That reminds me of this.


Damn Scott Liked another! Better call Guinness world records...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Damn Scott Liked another! Better call Guinness world records...


I'm sorry, but it was a really nice image ok


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 247207


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## KleinesSinchen (Feb 19, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 247236


An interesting comic. To be fair, a lot of the Pokemon attacks would be as deadly as a handgun in reality – if not worse. Hyper Beam, Crush Claw, Fire Blast…
Makes no sense that the inferior fighter only faints and can be revitalized in the Pokecenter. Look at Bellsprout for example. From the description on [Bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net], a plant of 4.0kg weight. I select a dragon… like Charizard… and use Fire Blast. That is a clear _"burn to ashes"_.

In addition to that some of the huge Pokemon don't look like they could be easily shot down. The girl in the comic would probably be in big, big trouble after shooting a bullet at my Charizard.

So… yeah… once started thinking about this: *Pokemon makes no sense. It never did. Still good games.*


----------



## Veho (Feb 19, 2021)

Not to mention some types are resistant to Glockachu, like ghost types (what are you gonna do, kill a ghost?) or cloud types, anything gasseous or incorporeal, and let's face it, bullets are just tiny punches on crack so technically Glockachu is a fighting type, loads of resistant types... Then there's Corrosive Gas, renders item unusable until end of _battle_, so yeah


----------



## Veho (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2021)

The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Drift


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 19, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 247226


it's all connected


----------



## yoofo (Feb 19, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> $100 still isn't alot of money, I'd love to meet the person who doesn't need to eat
> 
> 
> Even S1000 isnt alot of money really,  for majority of adults consider alot of money as pretty much $10,000 or more


It's still $100 bucks tho


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 19, 2021)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Makes no sense that the inferior fighter only faints and can be revitalized in the Pokecenter. Look at Bellsprout for example. From the description on [Bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net], a plant of 4.0kg weight. I select a dragon… like Charizard… and use Fire Blast. That is a clear _"burn to ashes"_.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)

Roslaina as 2b


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 247272


Is this


----------



## Veho (Feb 19, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> *77x97 pixels*


A minor loss.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 19, 2021)

Veho said:


>


MEMORIES ARE HITTING ME LIKE A FLIPPING TRUCK

Well, since we're doing webcomics, here's this.


----------



## sloppycrap (Feb 19, 2021)

Veho said:


> A minor loss.



Bra-VO.


----------



## draftguy (Feb 19, 2021)

KleinesSinchen said:


> So… yeah… once started thinking about this: *Pokemon makes no sense. It never did. Still good games.*



Should I feel sorry then I apologize.
And I also really like the pokemon world / rules for what it is.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 247267


You forgot the big bottle of Vodka...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 19, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Feb 19, 2021)

When you screw up making a snow man in animal crossing (PS don't judge my poor snowman skills)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 19, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 247316


Makes sense. Anakin always wanted to be a podracer pilot, before he got involved in all that Jedi/Sith crap.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 19, 2021)

Veho said:


> Makes sense. Anakin always wanted to be a podracer pilot, before he got involved in all that Jedi/Sith crap.


Definitely a game that deserves a remaster or remake, but I'm not sure any of the original devs are still around so it'd probably just get butchered by EA.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 247321


me


----------



## x65943 (Feb 19, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Definitely a game that deserves a remaster or remake, but I'm not sure any of the original devs are still around so it'd probably just get butchered by EA.


We just have to wait til after 2023 when EA loses its exclusivity license


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 19, 2021)

x65943 said:


> We just have to wait til after 2023 when EA loses its exclusivity license


And hope they don't renew it!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 19, 2021)

canberra takes over canberra


----------



## x65943 (Feb 19, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> And hope they don't renew it!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 247323


https://www.videogameschronicle.com...y-is-over-as-lucasfilm-partners-with-ubisoft/

I think this kinda cinches it


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Roslaina as 2b
> View attachment 247271


Glockachu says delete this.


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 19, 2021)

vader watch out luke is using the force to kill you
oh no he cant hear us he has his iron helmet on oh nooooo


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## SAIYAN48 (Feb 20, 2021)

delete this


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 20, 2021)

How do I invent time machine to prevent humanity


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Budsixz (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 20, 2021)

ChicoPancho said:


> View attachment 247338


Why did you remind me of this?!!


----------



## Mythical (Feb 20, 2021)

You deserve to be reminded


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 20, 2021)

Mythical said:


> You deserve to be reminded


What did I do?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 20, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> What did I do?


ask Ray William Johnson


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 20, 2021)

Here's the thumbnail for my latest video (Nintendo Direct: The Return of the News).


----------



## VirgileVILE (Feb 20, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Here's the thumbnail for my latest video (Nintendo Direct: The Return of the News).
> View attachment 247364


You pay extra $60 for gender elimination


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 20, 2021)

Take that turn based rpg nonsense


----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Feb 20, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 247371
> Take that turn based rpg nonsense


I've had countless black antoids in earthbound use psi lifeup before i even attacked them. Not that I'm complaining thogh, it all works out for me in the end


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Feb 20, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 247351


----------



## rimoJO (Feb 20, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> View attachment 247388


try saying that to the cardboard mario reposters


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 20, 2021)

Veho said:


>


kirby games b like


----------



## rimoJO (Feb 20, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> kirby games b like


yeah, squeak squad is really something
one of my favorite examples of this is kirby's return to dreamland:


Spoiler



-oh no, someone's ship crashed, why don't you help them?
-*k i l l  . t h e m  . a n d . t a k e . b a c k . t h e . s t o l e n . c r o w n  . o f  . l a n d i a . b e f o r e . t h e . u n i v e r s e . i t s e l f . i s . d e s t r o y e d*


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 20, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> yeah, squeak squad is really something
> one of my favorite examples of this is kirby's return to dreamland:
> 
> 
> ...


another one is kirby: planet robobot
Oh no, a mysterious ship that landed on your planet is sending out robotic henchmen! Go destroy them and use their powers against them in this bright and colorful land!
**spoilers i guess**
_*


Spoiler



kill a sentient superweapon with the mind of the original villain behind this, yelling in pain every time you hit it, putting it out of its misery


*_


----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 246646


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 20, 2021)

ChicoPancho said:


> View attachment 247391


Looks like a captcha.... Click all the boxes that contain fingers


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 20, 2021)

Wither Boy Wither Boy


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Feb 20, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Looks like a captcha.... Click all the boxes that contain fingers


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 20, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> View attachment 247394


now we know who was in Paris
*pearl and callie, destroyers of paris*


----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Budsixz (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Stealphie (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 21, 2021)

I got etterna(ddr clone) and gta v, and I have honestly no idea how the two would work together well


----------



## TheJeweler (Feb 21, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I got etterna(ddr clone) and gta v, and I have honestly no idea how the two would work together wellView attachment 247488


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 21, 2021)

TheJeweler said:


>



This is awesome!


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 21, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I got etterna(ddr clone) and gta v, and I have honestly no idea how the two would work together wellView attachment 247488


Ninja Gaiden and Zelda: Twilight Princess.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 21, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I got etterna(ddr clone) and gta v, and I have honestly no idea how the two would work together wellView attachment 247488







(tf2 and pokemon x)


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 21, 2021)

Last two games I played...?
Digimon World: Next Order and... Sonic Forces...


----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Issac (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 21, 2021)

Stealphie said:


>


"So... Mr-a-Bond. Is your luck-a-good enough to defeat me? or are you just going to CALL it-a-quits?"


----------



## rimoJO (Feb 21, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I got etterna(ddr clone) and gta v, and I have honestly no idea how the two would work together wellView attachment 247488


super smash bros and among us


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 21, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 247537


0/10, his bomb counter didn't go down when he used a bomb


----------



## rimoJO (Feb 21, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> 0/10, his bomb counter didn't go down when he used a bomb


he could have used the bomb before the video started, as the bomb explodes almost the moment the gif starts, and the bombs don't explode instantly after you place them.


----------



## Veho (Feb 21, 2021)

100% original game, donut steel.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 21, 2021)

Veho said:


> 100% original game, donut steel.


Huh- so that’s where TTT came from


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Here's the thumbnail for my latest video (Nintendo Direct: The Return of the News).
> View attachment 247364


I mean Splatoon 2 had a pass cause it was from the Wii U to the Switch, but I can't defend Splatoon 3, even if I'm hyped to see the new lore stuff


----------



## Budsixz (Feb 21, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> I mean Splatoon 2 had a pass cause it was from the Wii U to the Switch, but I can't defend Splatoon 3, even if I'm hyped to see the new lore stuff


I think it's too early to say anything. The game is coming out next year and they have shown very little


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 21, 2021)

Probably just as well Link doesn't talk.....


----------



## x65943 (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 21, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 247635


I always thought of digimon as "Walmart pokemon"


----------



## x65943 (Feb 21, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I always thought of digimon as "Walmart pokemon"


You go to hell, you go to hell and you die



Spoiler: Ohai


----------



## Xzi (Feb 21, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 247634


With Fallout 76 being their most recent release, probably more of a shrug from Sony on that one.  If Microsoft is smart, they'll put Obsidian employees in charge of what remains of Bethesda.  Otherwise we're just gonna keep getting new Skyrim remasters for the rest of time.


----------



## bahamut920 (Feb 21, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I got etterna(ddr clone) and gta v, and I have honestly no idea how the two would work together wellView attachment 247488


Legend of Dragoon (PSX) and Xenoblade Chronicles: Future Connected for me. Although if we're talking about the last two games I beat, that's the first two Final Fantasy games on GBA.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 21, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 247639


looks like im a pro


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Feb 21, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 247639


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 21, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> View attachment 247641


YOULL NEVER CATCH ME *turns on my 20 vpns*


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Feb 21, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> YOULL NEVER CATCH ME *turns on my 20 vpns*


YOU FOOL I HAVE 70 ALTERNATIVE ACCOUNTS


----------



## stubenhocker (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Feb 21, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> View attachment 247641


the funny thing is is that _we've all seen that meme before_, *meme repetition license please*


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 21, 2021)

stubenhocker said:


> View attachment 247643


i feel sad

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




look carefully


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 21, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> I mean Splatoon 2 had a pass cause it was from the Wii U to the Switch, but I can't defend Splatoon 3, even if I'm hyped to see the new lore stuff





Budsixz said:


> I think it's too early to say anything. The game is coming out next year and they have shown very little





Lang_Kasempo said:


> I mean Splatoon 2 had a pass cause it was from the Wii U to the Switch, but I can't defend Splatoon 3, even if I'm hyped to see the new lore stuff





Budsixz said:


> I think it's too early to say anything. The game is coming out next year and they have shown very little


and even then, the early stuff does look intresting. seems like there actually going to spice things up with some new mechanics this time rather then shuffling around what super abilities there are

edit: how tf...? why did it double quote?


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 21, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> and even then, the early stuff does look intresting. seems like there actually going to spice things up with some new mechanics this time rather then shuffling around what super abilities there are
> 
> edit: how tf...? why did it double quote?


it looks fun


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 21, 2021)

stubenhocker said:


> View attachment 247643


sad sad post
Espcially for someone with a 0 message count


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 21, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> sad sad post
> Espcially for someone with a 0 message count


Bro created an account just to post that


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 22, 2021)

hehe HAHAHHAHAhAHAHaHahAHAHhAHAHAH


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 22, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 247646
> hehe HAHAHHAHAhAHAHaHahAHAHhAHAHAH


Splat on three


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Splat on three


im fucking dieing here


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Bro created an account just to post that


----------



## Xzi (Feb 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Bro created an account *TWO YEARS AGO *just to post that


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Feb 22, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 247655


Same for Bayonetta 3 at this point.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Budsixz (Feb 22, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 247655


Metroid is in another castle

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> Bro created an account just to post that


 does Pikachu have positive and neutral point on its cheeks? Cause there was an electroboom video where he showed if those points are too close and dropped in water then you don't feel the shock on the other side of the water


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 22, 2021)

me like me own meme


----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 247639


Legends play with their balls


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 22, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 247765


But needing that much ammo also makes for a sad marksman. Gotta kill 20 people with one bullet at least


----------



## draftguy (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 22, 2021)

Just noticed we hit 420 pages, nice


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Just noticed we hit 420 pages, nice


And 3 days until the Meme Box turns 2 years old


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 22, 2021)

Since they don't have to be game related anymore apparently.... 
Aliens was a game right?


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 247787


Counter-Strike
Counter-Strike: Condition Zero
Counter-Strike: Global Offensive


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 22, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> And 3 days until the Meme Box turns 2 years old


Jesus Christ I still remember when this just started, I didn't had an account back then


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Budsixz (Feb 22, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 247765


Imagine the loot once you kill this guy.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 22, 2021)

We can alteast agree with the Russians on one thing:


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 22, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> We can alteast agree with the Russians on one thing:
> 
> View attachment 247802


Yes, I agree we are all toilets


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 22, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 247772


more funny version


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 22, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> more funny version


Even funnier version


----------



## x65943 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## TheN00b21 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 247828


"just gonna add some more chest hair" they say "it will be fine" they say


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Feb 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 247857


10 seconds later


 
Source


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)

Love how it just says "France dead"


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)

Desert camping(if anyone knows the artist, lmk so I can credit them)


----------



## x65943 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 247876


How the fuck did you get documents about the inner workings about my brain


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 23, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 247876


He doesn't like my posts, actually.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 23, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 247876


----------



## x65943 (Feb 23, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 247879


what a truly sick sick man


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 23, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 247876




 
more accurate version


----------



## x65943 (Feb 23, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 247882
> more accurate version


Oh shit you're right, I accidentally included a brain in mine. I hope you'll all forgive me.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 23, 2021)

*How I picture @Scott_pilgrim 's keyboard....*


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 23, 2021)

-


BigOnYa said:


> *How I picture @Scott_pilgrim 's keyboard....*
> View attachment 247883


theres a contradiction
how can he type
also he said his keybaors is rgb


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 23, 2021)

welcome to your regularly scheduled mock scott night


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> welcome to your regularly scheduled mock scott night


;w;


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 23, 2021)

If only he could Like his own posts, dreams would come true! Any every post would be liked across the board! Except Ultra's of course....


----------



## unvaluablespace (Feb 23, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> *How I picture @Scott_pilgrim 's keyboard....*
> View attachment 247883



Just want to say that I saw this pic in memebox and OF COURSE I had to come to the thread to make sure @Scott_pilgrim liked it.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Oh shit you're right, I accidentally included a brain in mine. I hope you'll all forgive me.


Me reading that post


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 23, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> -
> 
> theres a contradiction
> how can he type
> also he said his keybaors is rgb


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 23, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 247916


More accurate


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 247924


how old are inklings and octolings


----------



## Super.Nova (Feb 23, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> how old are inklings and octolings


With all the guns and weapons they have, they're definitely around school age.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 23, 2021)

Super.Nova said:


> With all the guns and weapons they have, they're definitely around school age.


i remember reading some wiki the octolings are 14+ which scares me becuase they are short im approx 185cm


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2021)

Original


----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> i remember reading some wiki the octolings are 14+ which scares me becuase they are short im approx 185cm


Well they're not human so the human averages don't apply. 

Why are you scared of short squid humanoids? Wouldn't they be scarier if they were huge? Cthulhuesque?


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 23, 2021)

how about you horny ass dumb asses not lewd the inklings and maybe there age wouldn't as much of an issue
this has been brought to you by internet police force number 96 -operating for the sake of purity on the web


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 23, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 247916



I'd believe it


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2021)

Stealphie said:


>


A boo hoo hoo. Poor little scalpers.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 248245


I completely forgot pubg existed tbh


----------



## CTR640 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 248261


I'd buy Garry's Mod if my laptop wasn't crap.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 23, 2021)

CTR640 said:


>


Don't worry, nature want's you dead too. Apple seeds with there sweet sweet cyanide kind fellow.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)

Super mario world themed world map


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 248236


sorry that is wrong the water is not dissolving her hand

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> sorry that is wrong the water is not dissolving her hand


Dont they only disslove in a specific type of water?


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Dont they only disslove in a specific type of water?


all water they survive in ink


----------



## Budsixz (Feb 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Super mario world themed world map
> View attachment 248301


Australia should be the jungle area where all poisonous stuff lives.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## SAIYAN48 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Feb 24, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> If only he could Like his own posts, dreams would come true! Any every post would be liked across the board! Except Ultra's of course....


alts


----------



## draftguy (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 24, 2021)

just stumbled on this pic here




think I remember having seen this in some old magazine or something, like
time sure flies...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 24, 2021)

Artist is @Nerinn_ on Twitter


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Super mario world themed world map
> View attachment 248301


This is just Mario is Missing.


----------



## TheJeweler (Feb 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> (If anyone knows the artist let me know so I can credit them)
> View attachment 248325


@Nerinn_ my guy


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 24, 2021)

TheJeweler said:


> @Nerinn_ my guy


Thanks


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 248309


Literally me trying to load the Temp...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 24, 2021)

Spoiler: spoilers for bowser's fury, i guess


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 24, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 248352


Jokes on you, I already had the first two years before I started pc gaming


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Jokes on you, I already had the first two years before I started pc gaming


I'm no PC gamer (my laptop is crap), but I have back problems.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 24, 2021)

Veho said:


>


PSO2 vibes lol


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 24, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 248483


How to be comedic genius:
1.wait till character you like gets into fortnite
2.make meme of child saying character is from fortnite and then you beat said child up
3.watch the fake internet points come in


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> How to be comedic genius:
> 1.wait till character you like gets into fortnite
> 2.make meme of child saying character is from fortnite and then you beat said child up
> 3.watch the fake internet points come in


says the person feeding me them...though I had 13 likes on the post...naw, 13 likes from you, god damn


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## MikaDubbz (Feb 24, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 248483


Hard to imagine kids not recognizing him from Smash at this point, if not Street Fighter.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 25, 2021)

im sorry


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crazynoob458 said:


>


Lord forgive me for what I'm about to do


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 25, 2021)

what


Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 248530
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


WHAT


----------



## Budsixz (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 25, 2021)

Budsixz said:


> View attachment 248531


Watch him not like this, lol, who am I kidding, of course he will...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)

Budsixz said:


> View attachment 248531


Sorry, I was busy


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 25, 2021)

Budsixz said:


> View attachment 248531


This is not the case with me.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 248551


Hope this comes with Margaret thatcher so I can beat the shit out of her


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 25, 2021)

Is this... the "poggers" face meme in an nes game ages ago before, well, the meme was a thing?
https://obscurevideogames.tumblr.com/post/637041007334129664/help-wrath-of-the-black-manta-ai-nes




(thought a tumblr post loaded on its own, but think got it wrong with twitter)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Is this... the "poggers" face meme in an nes game ages ago before, well, the meme was a thing?
> https://obscurevideogames.tumblr.com/post/637041007334129664/help-wrath-of-the-black-manta-ai-nes
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, doesn't really look like pogchamp


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Feb 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 248236


Cute art, but by the universe's logic, her hand is about to dissolve.


----------



## James_ (Feb 25, 2021)

splat tim 3


----------



## James_ (Feb 25, 2021)

fuck it double meme


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 25, 2021)

Hey look it's Beerus


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 25, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 248566


Lang says: Trans rights are human rights


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Lang says: Trans rights are human rights


Based


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Feb 25, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 248567


Same


----------



## djpannda (Feb 25, 2021)

oh WOW BREAKING NEWS... I have the first Exclusive game From Soujia Boy!!!( Eur/Pal version


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 25, 2021)

CPG said:


> View attachment 248628


PHAHAHA thats great


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 25, 2021)

Drunk Tetris


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 25, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 248650
> 
> Drunk Tetris


This is an actual homebrew game called Anti-Tetris, and it's harder than it looks like lol


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)

Whoever made this should be shot


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Whoever made this should be shot
> View attachment 248657


*shoots them*


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 25, 2021)

Waw, cod4, mw2,bo1 was that 4 streak

Everything cod is now originates here


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 25, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> This is an actual homebrew game called Anti-Tetris, and it's harder than it looks like lol


Honestly??? I thought it was just a funny gif 
Need to seek it out now!


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 25, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Honestly??? I thought it was just a funny gif
> Need to seek it out now!


There's two versions. One allows for line-clearing, and the other doesn't.


----------



## rimoJO (Feb 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Whoever made this should be shot
> View attachment 248657


when the firefox is sus!


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Whoever made this should be shot
> View attachment 248657


for once i didn't make that. i made this tho


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 25, 2021)

yeah... google.............hmmmmmmmmmmm

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




yeah... google.............hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> yeah... google.............hmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I'm embarrassed to admit it took me a few minutes to realize this was a joke


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 248651


dream stans when they literarily see a badly drawn stick figure


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 25, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> for once i didn't make that. i made this tho
> View attachment 248692


Sans undetale iz the imposter? Guess he'z doin genocide run


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Feb 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 248746
> (If anyone knows the artist lmk so I can credit em)


It took some deep digging and I had to hack a couple dozen governments to find this information but


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> It took some deep digging and I had to hack a couple dozen governments to find this information but
> View attachment 248752
> View attachment 248751
> View attachment 248750


Well, shit


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 26, 2021)

For @AmandaRose


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 26, 2021)

among us


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 248760


still im a console gamer


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> still im a console gamer


HOW DARE YOU GAME ON A DIFFERENT PIECE OF PLASTIC THAN ME


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> HOW DARE YOU GAME ON A DIFFERENT PIECE OF PLASTIC THAN ME


my piece of plastic is at times better than your plastic


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> my piece of plastic is at times better than your plastic


That's a lie, my piece of plastic has 25 terashits, while yours only has 23


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> That's a lie, my piece of plastic has 25 terashits, while yours only has 23


THERES ONLY A 2 TERASHIT DIFFERENCE


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> THERES ONLY A 2 TERASHIT DIFFERENCE


Yes, but mine also has 15 megafarts, while yours barely has 2


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Yes, but mine also has 15 megafarts, while yours barely has 2


*doesnt know that to say*


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 26, 2021)

Something I took from Vinny Vinesauce's last corruption highlights vid


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 26, 2021)

Looking for @WiiMiiSwitch poll of the day....


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Feb 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 248786


why do i feel like i've seen this one before


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)

Let's go bowling


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)

*sigh* ever since dodain deleted his account the meme box and usn feel so empty


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> *sigh* ever since dodain deleted his account the meme box and usn feel so empty


Thanks!  I'll try harder.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 26, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Looking for @WiiMiiSwitch poll of the day....
> View attachment 248785


Oh god, I forgot


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Feb 26, 2021)

Part 2:


----------



## CTR640 (Feb 26, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> when the firefox is sus!


If it did murder Google Chrome, I wouldn't mind. In fact, the murdered Chrome _is _sus!


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 26, 2021)

XAIXER said:


> Part 2:



This one is really good because Morshu says the epic gamer word.


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 26, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Something I took from Vinny Vinesauce's last corruption highlights vid


DE HARE DO A GUD SPEEN
SPEeEeEeEeEeEN


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)

Floppa do be floppin


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 248803




DEJA VU 
I'VE SEEN THIS MEME BEFORE


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2021)

found it in /g/


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> found it in /g/ View attachment 248805


I CANT FUCKING ESCAPE IT


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I CANT FUCKING ESCAPE IT


i have some better ones but they are more general technolo/g/y related than videogames so idk if they fit


----------



## James_ (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 26, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> i have some better ones but they are more general technolo/g/y related than videogames so idk if they fit



hey louis, im now an iphone ten nyeheheheh
petah, you're disconnected from reality and have become addicted to your phone, you gotta stop.
STOP TAKING AWAY MY LIKES, WOMAN


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## GentlemanPotato (Feb 26, 2021)

Star Platinum version when?


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 248870


WHY DID GAMEFREAK GIVE ME WHAT I ASKED FOR


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 26, 2021)

*hands you a dawn*
Do you accept?


 
also made this. surprised anyone else hasn't from what I've seen


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2021)

@Scott_pilgrim


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> @Scott_pilgrim
> View attachment 248905


FUCK IT IM MOVING TO BSD


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 26, 2021)

I heard rumours this game may be set in a region based on Texas.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## bahamut920 (Feb 26, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 248566


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 26, 2021)

bahamut920 said:


> View attachment 248933


NGL, my wife and I have actually had this conversation before.


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 26, 2021)

bahamut920 said:


> View attachment 248933


I don't get it though...is this a meme? is there supposed to be a joke...it just seems like a concerned conversation and that's about it


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> FUCK IT IM MOVING TO BSD


so long as you avoid Mac you should be ok


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 27, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> so long as you avoid Mac you should be ok


YEEEEEAAAH


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 27, 2021)

Tank jeebus 4 Fortnite and minecraft


Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 248966


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Feb 27, 2021)

Damn right!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Feb 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 248966


That's so true lol. I am almost 33 and I still like to play Buu's Fury on my NDS Phat lol
I would like to play Pokemon Yellow soon but am afraid to die from nostalgia.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 27, 2021)

CTR640 said:


> That's so true lol. I am almost 33 and I still like to play Buu's Fury on my NDS Phat lol
> I would like to play Pokemon Yellow soon but am afraid to die from nostalgia.


Think you quoted the wrong message there buddy


----------



## CTR640 (Feb 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Think you quoted the wrong message there buddy


Nope, actually not


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 27, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> I heard rumours this game may be set in a region based on Texas.
> 
> View attachment 248910


just imagine
"This right 'ere is a Barbacat. Shoots flaming hot BBQ sauce right at it's enemies! Good fer' cookin' too!
The one to the left is Canitai. A man's and mon's best friend! Just don't touch it too much, the prickly little thing.
Finally, we have Hydrogon. Some say it's an evolved version of a Pokemon from long ago, but personally, I think the little critter is a little creepy, hoo-wee.
Partner ___! Which one will you choose to start your journey as a Texan?"
prolly went a little overboard with that joke lol


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Feb 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 249001


Well it's not like the devs have time to go find real girlfriends with all the crunch Epic piles on them.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> I don't get it though...is this a meme? is there supposed to be a joke...it just seems like a concerned conversation and that's about it


I don’t think this was a meme  but I am not gonna lie, I do like to see trans related topics being treated with respect. I do hope the intention of that post was respectful.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 27, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 249016


Don't you get it? Pokémon has to stay the exact same as it was back when I was a child


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Don't you get it? Pokémon has to stay the exact same as it was back when I was a child


That’s also what a lot of fans begged for the opposite of-
They got what they wanted... in the form of whatever that gigantamax shit was, adding a new gimmick in every game
But today
They got open world! And FAITHFUL REMAKES. So everyone should be good


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Don't you get it? Pokémon has to stay the exact same as it was back when I was a child


That way we can keep complaining about how it never changes


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 27, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> That way we can keep complaining about how it never changes


Pokemon just needs to be the same and also be completely different at the same time,is it that hard to understand


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Pokemon just needs to be the same and also be completely different at the same time,is it that hard to understand


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 27, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 249018


Fixed your meme for you


----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Pokemon just needs to be the same and also be completely different at the same time,is it that hard to understand


So you're talking about digimon?


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 249004


You fool! Thats an elemental spider, you can't kill it!


----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Fixed your meme for you
> View attachment 249019


Repaired the image macro for you.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 27, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 249090


IDK what this is but the one on the left is very "mom said it's my turn on the xbox"


----------



## James_ (Feb 27, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> IDK what this is but the one on the left is very "mom said it's my turn on the xbox"


sans and papyrus


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 28, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Fixed your meme for you
> View attachment 249019


so im never happy


----------



## Xzi (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Budsixz (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2021)

Credits to @Jourd4n_ on Twitter.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## grey72 (Feb 28, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> Credits to @Jourd4n_ on Twitter.
> 
> 
> View attachment 249229


you guys are fucking gross!


----------



## James_ (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## sloppycrap (Feb 28, 2021)

MajinCubyan said:


> View attachment 249259



It's Adam and Eve, not Herobrine and Steve


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2021)

Geeze, Zelda sure is upset about something.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 28, 2021)

Veho said:


> Geeze, Zelda sure is upset about something.


That was posted yesterday- x3


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> That was posted yesterday- x3


Forgive meeee


----------



## James_ (Feb 28, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> That was posted yesterday- x3


*ladies and gentlemen it's repost time*


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2021)

James_ said:


> *ladies and gentlemen it's repost time*


----------



## James_ (Feb 28, 2021)

Veho said:


>


do not remind me of the terrible mistake that is YouTube Rewind 2018


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 28, 2021)

https://twitter.com/JenociderM


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 28, 2021)

sloppycrap said:


> It's Adam and Eve, not Herobrine and Steve


*Alex and Steve

Because Alex is A) female and B) is closer to Adam


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 28, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> *Alex and Steve
> 
> Because Alex is A) female and B) is closer to Adam


Eve rhymes with Steve


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 28, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Eve rhymes with Steve


As well as Sbeve.
Herobrine doesn’t, not with Alex or Steve.
Take what you will, believe to believe


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 28, 2021)

pokemon


----------



## draftguy (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 1, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 249303


yeah my dad exposed me to a game call dead or alive and he is a GOD at that game (literally beat me 20 time)


----------



## draftguy (Mar 1, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> yeah my dad exposed me to a game call dead or alive and he is a GOD at that game (literally beat me 20 time)



I guess in-game only? And you didn‘t become an angry violent person...

I remember gaming with my father when I was younger, he won always everytime,
had a great time and laughed at me for how bad (at gaming) I am.
Then I got better in the games and now I started to beat him, then came the day
he just smashed the joystick on the floor and never played a video game with me again.
Good old days...


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 1, 2021)

draftguy said:


> I guess in-game only? And you didn‘t become an angry violent person...
> 
> I remember gaming with my father when I was younger, he won always everytime,
> had a great time and laughed at me for how bad (at gaming) I am.
> ...


in game


----------



## draftguy (Mar 1, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> in game



Yes, I thought as much and meant no harm by it.
Sorry.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 1, 2021)

most cursed conversation


----------



## Xzi (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 1, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 249360


It was only a hat in the show. Koizumi in 2018 said it's part of Toad's head.


----------



## draftguy (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2021)

Just download some more.


----------



## stubenhocker (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 1, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 249326



But once you're assigned to the shelf stocking and truck unloading...*awkward weekly schedule that includes weekend days intensifies*


----------



## stubenhocker (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2021)

Must have been the wind.


----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Mar 1, 2021)

James_ said:


> *ladies and gentlemen it's repost time*


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Mar 1, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 249381


----------



## James_ (Mar 1, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> View attachment 249382


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 1, 2021)

James_ said:


>


----------



## James_ (Mar 1, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 249384


We've created an infinite paradox


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Mar 1, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 249384


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 1, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> View attachment 249385


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Budsixz (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 1, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 249323


POV: you are playing against me


----------



## MajinCubyan (Mar 1, 2021)

Just say no


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 1, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> my piece of plastic is at times better than your plastic





Scott_pilgrim said:


> HOW DARE YOU GAME ON A DIFFERENT PIECE OF PLASTIC THAN ME





Crazynoob458 said:


> my piece of plastic is at times better than your plastic


only noobs buy plastic, real users get a real metal case,


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 1, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> only noobs buy plastic, real users get a real metal case,
> 
> View attachment 249425
> 
> ...


Tru, but "piece of metal" doesn't sound as funny as "piece of plastic"


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 1, 2021)

Is this too nsfw?


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 1, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Is this too nsfw?
> View attachment 249429


Isn't there something in Xenoblade Chronicles? Maybe I'm misremembering, never played them


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 1, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Isn't there something in Xenoblade Chronicles? Maybe I'm misremembering, never played them


Eh, but you could argue that didn't feel like it was earned


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 1, 2021)

i was going to upload a dumb meme but this happened


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 1, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Tru, but "piece of metal" doesn't sound as funny as "piece of plastic"




My pile of sand and metal is better


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 1, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 249430
> i was going to upload a dumb meme but this happened


https://resizeimage.net/


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Mar 1, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 249447


Could've used this one instead, maybe


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 1, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Could've used this one instead, maybe


Eh, the problem with sonic 06 was more so that there were too many loading screens, the loading screens themselves were of somewhat medium length


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 1, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Eh, the problem with sonic 06 was more so that there were too many loading screens, the loading screens themselves were of somewhat medium length


they could have been much shorter though...from what I last heard it literally reloads the whole game every time


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 1, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> they could have been much shorter though...from what I last heard it literally reloads the whole game every time


Idk, it's been 3 years since I played sonic 06, I should go beat it again


----------



## 8BitWonder (Mar 2, 2021)

Time to re-use this meme again-
Nintendo dropping 5.5.5:


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Budsixz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Budsixz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 2, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 249430
> i was going to upload a dumb meme but this happened


again, cut the image in half. had to do it a couple times with my memes


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 2, 2021)

By @itbetheplantman on Twitter


----------



## James_ (Mar 2, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> https://resizeimage.net/


huh, people actually use the same site i do


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 249548


DISGUSTING

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@alexander1970


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> DISGUSTING
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> @alexander1970


Where is the Relation to Games/Hardware please ?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Where is the Relation to Games/Hardware please ?


Madame Alexander is a beautiful piece of hardware

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

buy it here
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Madame-Ale...-toy-05-HAPPY-MEAL-TOY-BASEBALL-/110606783463
(not meant as an advertisement, just as a meme)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Madame Alexander is a beautiful piece of hardware


We see....if i make it to the Main Page -> Free Drinks tomorrow for GBAtemp !!


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Madame Alexander is a beautiful piece of hardware
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


That's funny it's actually named that!


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 249548




Hahahaha good one.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## emmauss (Mar 2, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 249557


You are gonna love it in the Nintendo home


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 249564


Once again, no but yes

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

MADAME ALEXANDER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2003 McDonalds toy, you could find it on eBay or mercari or something like that
It's @alexander1970


----------



## x65943 (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 249566


IT WAS VERY EFFECTIVE


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> IT WAS VERY EFFECTIVE


Calm down,Polly.
Next Round use some Corona Beer.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Calm down,Polly.
> Next Round use some Corona Beer.


I WILL USE MY GUN


----------



## Louse (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 2, 2021)

I HAVE ALL YOUR IDS


----------



## MikaDubbz (Mar 2, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Is this too nsfw?
> View attachment 249429


Um...  *cough*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 2, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Um...  *cough*


In my defense, this meme was made pre-botw

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I WILL USE MY GUN


Well that escalated quickly


----------



## draftguy (Mar 2, 2021)

Edit: No, I‘m not complaining.
Edit2: But I‘ll take a free drink, lol.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 2, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 249578 View attachment 249579


Where's the meme police when you need them.....


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## LeyendaV (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiEJECT said:


> View attachment 249601


oh boy, we can play all of the 0 games they haven't already ported


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiEJECT said:


> View attachment 249601


Relevant video


----------



## Louse (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiEJECT said:


> View attachment 249601



Oh boy! I can't wait to play Star Fox Zero again! Now it has raytracing support! In software! 

Now with new Furry Mode™, where Krystal returns to awaken feelings in your children for an hour of extra playtime!


----------



## Veho (Mar 2, 2021)

WiiEJECT said:


> View attachment 249601



Wait, how will that work? The whole point of the WiiU is that the tablet displayed a different feed than the TV at the same time, and the whole point of the Switch is that you have to _hide _the screen in order to display on the TV?


----------



## x65943 (Mar 2, 2021)

Veho said:


> Wait, how will that work? The whole point of the WiiU is that the tablet displayed a different feed than the TV at the same time, and the whole point of the Switch is that you have to _hide _the screen in order to display on the TV?


You can think of the WiiU as a very poorly designed console version of the DS. As such WiiU emulation could work the same way as DS emulation on single screen devices. Basically you have the two "screens" displayed side by side on one display.

(Other workarounds apply as well, such as having the lesser used screen smaller in the corner, or stacked on top etc.)


----------



## MikaDubbz (Mar 2, 2021)

x65943 said:


> You can think of the WiiU as a very poorly designed console version of the DS. As such WiiU emulation could work the same way as DS emulation on single screen devices. Basically you have the two "screens" displayed side by side on one display.
> 
> (Other workarounds apply as well, such as having the lesser used screen smaller in the corner, or stacked on top etc.)



Let's not forget, we can also directly connect 2 Switchs and have them do different things like in Pac Man Vs.  They could program in optional 2 screen functionality for games that used it.  Hell, the 2 screen functionality of Hyrule Warriors and Pokken Tournament on Wii U saw multiplayer split up with one player on TV and the other on the GamePad; that's really no different than wireless multiplayer Hyrule Warriors or Pokken with 2 Switchs and 2 copies of the game connected, one Playing docked on TV, the other playing handheld together in the same room.

It'd be really cool to see that actually expanded upon, what if they brought in an optional 2 screen mode for BOTW, if you happen to have 2 Switchs, you could have one function as you controller with a screen how they had originally intended, with your inventory always up and able to be navigated through in real time (optionally without pausing) and allowing for quicker fast transportation by navigating the map without pausing the game.   Granted it wouldn't be the most accessible feature, requiring 2 Switchs, and likely 2 copies of the game (though perhaps not necessarily), but with the nature of the Switch, it isn't hard for friends to get together and bring their Switchs with them, nor is it unusual for families with 2 or more kids to have more than one Switch.


----------



## Budsixz (Mar 2, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> View attachment 249567


*Your


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 2, 2021)

Budsixz said:


> *Your


It was on purpose


----------



## Budsixz (Mar 2, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> It was on purpose


Man I am dense sometimes


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 2, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 249621


I played this a few years ago whenever the wifi went down, it's not exclusively a 90's thing


----------



## Budsixz (Mar 2, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I played this a few years ago whenever the wifi went down, it's not exclusively a 90's thing


And windows xp came here alot later than 90s. Must be like mid 2000s


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 2, 2021)

I was still happy with my windows 7 then.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Budsixz (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 2, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 249633



Your directed by Michael Bay?


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 2, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


>


AGHHHH


----------



## Veho (Mar 2, 2021)

x65943 said:


> You can think of the WiiU as a very poorly designed console version of the DS. As such WiiU emulation could work the same way as DS emulation on single screen devices. Basically you have the two "screens" displayed side by side on one display.



The DS works because the orientation and distance between the screens doesn't change so you can just have them both on the same screen and have pretty much the same functionality (and even then not 100% of the time, you had games that just _had_ to be clever and fancy and had you close the DS to solve a puzzle, like Zelda Phantom Hourglass (was that ever ported? How was that puzzle worked around in the ports?)). 

Wii U has you moving the gamepad relative to the screen to "scan" stuff, serve as binoculars, among other things, I wonder how that was solved on the Switch. Probably by dragging the bottom screen frame over the top screen frame with your finger or some lame bullshit


----------



## x65943 (Mar 2, 2021)

Veho said:


> The DS works because the orientation and distance between the screens doesn't change so you can just have them both on the same screen and have pretty much the same functionality (and even then not 100% of the time, you had games that just _had_ to be clever and fancy and had you close the DS to solve a puzzle, like Zelda Phantom Hourglass (was that ever ported? How was that puzzle worked around in the ports?)).
> 
> Wii U has you moving the gamepad relative to the screen to "scan" stuff, serve as binoculars, among other things, I wonder how that was solved on the Switch. Probably by dragging the bottom screen frame over the top screen frame with your finger or some lame bullshit


Yeah, that is true. Could be worked around displaying both screens on same display with gyro controls mapped to a stick. Obviously not ideal.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 2, 2021)

Veho said:


> The DS works because the orientation and distance between the screens doesn't change so you can just have them both on the same screen and have pretty much the same functionality (and even then not 100% of the time, you had games that just _had_ to be clever and fancy and had you close the DS to solve a puzzle, like Zelda Phantom Hourglass (was that ever ported? How was that puzzle worked around in the ports?)).
> 
> Wii U has you moving the gamepad relative to the screen to "scan" stuff, serve as binoculars, among other things, I wonder how that was solved on the Switch. Probably by dragging the bottom screen frame over the top screen frame with your finger or some lame bullshit


They used a shitty solution for Phantom Hourglass-
On the DS there’s a point where you have to close th DS to merge two maps together

On the Wii U port, you open the Wii U menu and close it. The majority of the people who played the Wii U port got stuck here and never progressed because they thought it was a bug. And you can’t exit the map screen either without completing it


----------



## x65943 (Mar 2, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> They used a shitty solution for Phantom Hourglass-
> On the DS there’s a point where you have to close th DS to merge two maps together
> 
> On the Wii U port, you open the Wii U menu and close it. The majority of the people who played the Wii U port got stuck here and never progressed because they thought it was a bug. And you can’t exit the map screen either without completing it


That puzzle was bs even in the original game. Sat there for probably 45 minutes completely stumped.


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 2, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 249564


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 2, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> View attachment 249640


This screenshot unlocked a very,very deep part of my brain


----------



## bahamut920 (Mar 2, 2021)

x65943 said:


> That puzzle was bs even in the original game. Sat there for probably 45 minutes completely stumped.


I've heard about people "solving" it by accident when they had to stop playing to do something else and closed the DS to put it to sleep.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 3, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> This screenshot unlocked a very,very deep part of my brain




Pffffft you already were "unlocked".  oops, and your zippers down.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 3, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 3, 2021)

Good thing this game's fifteen minutes of fame already came and went long ago.


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 3, 2021)

*record scratch*
I bet you're wondering how I got here
pure quincedetal moments that are just hilarious


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 3, 2021)

that sure is an impressive number


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 3, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 249688


celeste was fun


----------



## JavaScribe (Mar 3, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 249633


 That's me even when stealth _isn't_ optional.


----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2021)

One moment please while I eat this cheese wheel.


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 3, 2021)

Veho said:


> One moment please while I eat this cheese wheel.


Me putting down a campfire and sitting down in front of a troll cave to heal while my friends battle inside.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 3, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 249719


Hey, where you get this pic, those were dark times for me when I was drinking.....lol


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 3, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Hey, where you get this pic, those were dark times for me when I was drinking.....lol


Drop a new album Lorde


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 3, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 249564


MADAME ALEXANDER?
*pft !!! *


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 3, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 248650
> 
> Drunk Tetris


This actually exists.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 3, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> This actually exists.



I forgot about that, i want to play it! Looks like a good laugh!


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 3, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> I forgot about that, i want to play it! Looks like a good laugh!


It's freeware!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 3, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> It's freeware!


Thanks man, loads of stuff there to check out too!


----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2021)

"I got us a koala sculpture for the wildlife foundation donation drive." 
"Koala? Lame! Kids don't like koalas! Kids like video games! Get me a video game sculpture!" 
"We don't have the budget." 
"Do we have the budget for a coat of paint?" 
"Yes." 
"I have an idea..."


----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## James_ (Mar 3, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 249813


Mmm, my favourite...


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 3, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 249831View attachment 249832


i feel you...


----------



## Issac (Mar 3, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 249831View attachment 249832


Damn, you got as many likes today as I have gotten the last 10 years combined! ;P


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 4, 2021)

uh, you might wanna go  faster dude.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 4, 2021)

Veho said:


> "I got us a koala sculpture for the wildlife foundation donation drive."
> "Koala? Lame! Kids don't like koalas! Kids like video games! Get me a video game sculpture!"
> "We don't have the budget."
> "Do we have the budget for a coat of paint?"
> ...


that place... looks like town hall station


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2021)

Tanooki Wii fit trainer(credit goes to shenaniganza)


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Tanooki Wii fit trainer
> View attachment 249853


i remember when the wii fit trainers wore blue


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 4, 2021)

Well, there's always one in a crowd.


----------



## Budsixz (Mar 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Tanooki Wii fit trainer
> View attachment 249853


That tail is attached via.....


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Mar 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Tanooki Wii fit trainer(if anyone knows the artist let me know so I can credit them)
> View attachment 249853


https://www.deviantart.com/shenaniganza

Gotta love reverse-search image
Also, wish I had even a tenth of this style, looks so effing good, sigh


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 4, 2021)

fun fact:
if you leave the wii fit balance board and wii remote while the balance is talking in the game if left for long enough the balance board will fall down like a real balance board and sleep


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 4, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> i remember when the wii fit trainers wore blue


wii fit trainer is in smash, green represents xbox...clearly this means master chief for smash bros


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> wii fit trainer is in smash, green represents xbox...clearly this means master chief for smash bros


Reminds me of all the "half life 3 confirmed" memes


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 4, 2021)

I'd rather have Portal 3.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2021)

XAIXER said:


> I'd rather have Portal 3.


same


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 249803


i feel as though this is the perfect theme to represent slowly going into madness


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Tanooki Wii fit trainer(credit goes to shenaniganza)
> View attachment 249853


O/-/O



Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 249860


Scott, what is this? XD


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Scott, what is this? XD


amogus, I have finally fallen


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> amogus, I have finally fallen


----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2021)

Metal Gear Solid got this right.


----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> View attachment 249991


@Chary


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 5, 2021)

For context: this is a pro Indian csgo player who cheated in a pro match and became a joke in the Indian gaming community


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Jayro (Mar 5, 2021)

O.C. (Photoshopped by me) - 4K Wallpaper - Feel free to use as you see fit.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 5, 2021)

Jayro said:


> O.C. (Photoshopped by me) - 4K Wallpaper - Feel free to use as you see fit.
> 
> View attachment 250033


splatoon drip


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 5, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 250035





this


----------



## Jayro (Mar 5, 2021)

O.C. (Lame, I know...)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Budsixz (Mar 5, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 250049


Another one bites de_dust?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 250049


>be me
>be ct
>be guarding B in Mirage
>hear footsteps in apartments
>>hey guys, i heard footsteps in apartments
>teamates come with me 
>they rotated to A
>tfw when there was no one to guard A
>they killed everyone else
>1v4 time
>kill 2
>get killed
>get vote kicked because i didn't clutch and "gave false info"


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 5, 2021)

i made this


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 5, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 250053
> i made this
> View attachment 250054


amazing, truly the next Linus torvalds


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 5, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> amazing, truly the next Linus torvalds


im going to publish the source code when i get home


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 5, 2021)

Context: this is a pro csgo player who cheated during a match and named his cheats "word.exe"


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 5, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Context: this is a pro csgo player who cheated during a match and named his cheats "word.exe"
> View attachment 250057


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 5, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 250058


Damn, I just remembered, I have to write an essay, mind if I use your pc?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 5, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


>


BACK: INJURED
HORNY: PEAKED


----------



## AirForce (Mar 5, 2021)

Memes give me sense to live


----------



## Sono (Mar 5, 2021)

When you must pay money to be able to pay Nintendo more money

 
Not stonks


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 5, 2021)

It says attachment not found


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Sono (Mar 5, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> It says attachment not found



I replaced the image because it didn't show up in browser, but opened just fine when downloaded.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 250103


....looks like our Conchita Wurst.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 5, 2021)

Jayro said:


> O.C. (Lame, I know...)
> 
> View attachment 250037


I've been associating the two ever since I first saw smealum's nickname, good to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> View attachment 249991


Funny how this is my most liked post lmao


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## leon315 (Mar 5, 2021)

Budsixz said:


> Another one bites de_dust?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 250051


Play a lot of OVERWATCH, i fully understand it.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 5, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Context: this is a pro csgo player who cheated during a match and named his cheats "word.exe"
> View attachment 250057


‘word.exe’ isn't even the actual name of the executable, it's ‘WINWORD.EXE’.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 5, 2021)

XAIXER said:


>


gotta wait for the glue to dry dummy


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 5, 2021)

Sono said:


> When you must pay money to be able to pay Nintendo more money
> View attachment 250083
> Not stonks


wahit thats a real news post
oh um i dint think i receved that


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 5, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 250153


why is this true


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 5, 2021)

Only us older fogeys will know this one....


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 6, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 250194


totally not photoshitted
I really can't see that blue rectangle behind "The Erection"


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 6, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> totally not photoshitted
> I really can't see that blue rectangle behind "The Erection"


totally, just being funny, not selling it to advert dept


----------



## HomebrewingNeko (Mar 6, 2021)

what sort of unholy image have i found


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 6, 2021)

HomebrewingNeko said:


> what sort of unholy image have i found
> View attachment 250206


>visible mouse cursor 
>no wires coming from GameCube 
>Wavebird adapter ISN'T EVEN PLUGGED IN, just lying on the side
>game running in full widescreen


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> >visible mouse cursor
> >no wires coming from GameCube
> >Wavebird adapter ISN'T EVEN PLUGGED IN, just lying on the side
> >game running in full widescreen


I mean there are full widescreen n64 games


----------



## Sono (Mar 6, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> wahit thats a real news post
> oh um i dint think i receved that



It is, but I removed the mouth when I did perspective correction, so it looks like she's sad.
Yes, I removed *the mouth*... I know it's cursed unseen't material the way I edited it.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## smallissue (Mar 6, 2021)

.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 6, 2021)

Hey, who told you about my wet dreams?


----------



## smallissue (Mar 6, 2021)

I was watching u sleep Senpai Uwu


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 6, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Hey, who told you about my wet dreams?
> 
> View attachment 250230


*flashes back to when i was bullied alot when i was young*


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 6, 2021)

Seems like all you have to do is start a blog claiming you, got away with something, to be bullied here, lol


----------



## smallissue (Mar 6, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Hey, who told you about my wet dreams?
> 
> View attachment 250230


Wait your meme is featured but not mine???? U are OmegaThetaSuS
feature my epic exposal video about jayros amogus dream and you wont be OmegaThetaSuS!1!1!111!!!!1!?!!!!!


----------



## smallissue (Mar 6, 2021)

THE BAD ENDING
unpoggers, i am not on front page
guess i'll hang myself
   |
   *

(smallissue will remember this.)


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 6, 2021)

Oh yeah, if anyone wants to know…


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Mar 6, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 250198
> Only us older fogeys will know this one....


I've been wondering when Sega would announce a real CT4...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 6, 2021)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 6, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 6, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Just yesterday my big sis and I were talking about doing this.


----------



## Budsixz (Mar 6, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Just yesterday my big sis and I were talking about doing this.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 6, 2021)

Budsixz said:


> View attachment 250274


Give us your money.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 6, 2021)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> View attachment 250285



That person always in the comments that acts like they think they know everything about computers, I  fucking swear


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 6, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> That person always in the comments that acts like they think they know everything about computers, I swear


Yeah I bet they don’t even know that Windows 9 is way better than Windows 8


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 6, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Yeah I bet they don’t even know that Windows 9 is way better than Windows 8



Nah windows 42 is better


----------



## JavaScribe (Mar 6, 2021)

XAIXER said:


>


basically my sig lol


----------



## yoofo (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Budsixz (Mar 6, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Give us your money.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 6, 2021)

JavaScribe said:


> basically my sig lol



Eh I only use turbo tax to file my w2, then download all the extra forms directly for free, that turbotax wants me to pay them an extra $40 -$50 to file those forms, they do like to nickel and dime


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 7, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Either Mario committed multiple war crimes, assisted Yoshi in tax fraud or went up to heaven and
k i l l e d g o d.
or all three.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 7, 2021)

Luigi's loss


----------



## x65943 (Mar 7, 2021)

when @GhostLatte thinks he is the stalker


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 7, 2021)

x65943 said:


> when @GhostLatte thinks he is the stalker
> View attachment 250330


Come outside I’m waiting for you


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 7, 2021)

oh


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2021)

Have you seen this amazing new technology?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2021)

Veho said:


> Have you seen this amazing new technology?


When i asked the landlady to install an ethernet jack she didn't know what it was and told me to just use wifi, i still have the ccable running through the middle of the apartment


----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 7, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 250308


i do this all the time in forza


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 7, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 250492


wait... you only pay 60$


----------



## Xzi (Mar 7, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> wait... you only pay 60$


$45 - $50 on new Switch games from eBay actually, and that stays steady for first-party titles.  Meanwhile, you can get PS4/PS5 games for $30 or less like a month out from release.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 7, 2021)

Xzi said:


> $45 - $50 on new Switch games from eBay actually, and that stays steady for first-party titles.  Meanwhile, you can get PS4/PS5 games for $30 or less like a month out from release.


mmmmh... weird, when I tryed to find Animal Crossing on Switch on Ebay
I couldn only find used/"like new" games with brand new games price, which are 80$ here

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> mmmmh... weird, when I tryed to find Animal Crossing on Switch on Ebay
> I couldn only find used/"like new" games with brand new games price, which are 80$ here


nvm, i can find them at reasonable price now (found only two around 40-45CAD + like 6-10CAD of shipping)
But last time I searched, less than a month ago, they were all overpriced
like, 60CAD + 25CAD of shipping


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 8, 2021)

Xzi said:


> $45 - $50 on new Switch games from eBay actually, and that stays steady for first-party titles.  Meanwhile, you can get PS4/PS5 games for $30 or less like a month out from release.


I can get maybe a year or 2 after a launch or more but are ps4 games really that worthless?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 250516


Imagine the people that draw Ahegao


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 8, 2021)

oh god oh


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 8, 2021)

"Don't ever talk to me or my son ever again"


(I just noticed this, looked funny)


----------



## Xzi (Mar 8, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> I can get maybe a year or 2 after a launch or more but are ps4 games really that worthless?


I think it's more just Nintendo keeping their prices artificially and unnecessarily high compared to other platforms.  It's a double-edged sword, because the games cost more to begin with, but they also retain value better for trade-in/sale later on as a result.


----------



## Budsixz (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Mar 8, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> No Smash game should have a smaller roster than the previous one.


why and how the fuck is he playing god-motherfucking-TETRIS with a flight stick?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sono said:


> When you must pay money to be able to pay Nintendo more money
> View attachment 250083
> Not stonks


Where'd you find that? it's not on my switch...


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 8, 2021)

Veho said:


> Have you seen this amazing new technology?


Oh man... At least they're not making the article using the Phone line.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 250322


Even though technically "Songoku Ssj" wrote "spanish"... Saven and Ablar are words that doesn't exist in the spanish language.
Saben = to know
Hablar = to speak

Literally, Songoku Ssj doesn't even know how to speak spanish either.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 8, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Even though technically "Songoku Ssj" wrote "spanish"... Saven and Ablar are words that doesn't exist in the spanish language.
> Saben = to know
> Hablar = to speak
> 
> Literally, Songoku Ssj doesn't even know how to speak spanish either.


They were probably in a rush, saving the world is an important task


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Oh man... At least they're not making the article using the Phone line.
> 
> Even though technically "Songoku Ssj" wrote "spanish"... Saven and Ablar are words that doesn't exist in the spanish language.
> Saben = to know
> ...


Expecting kids of like 9 years old to know how to write in a correct Spanish is a big mistake XD


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## sloppycrap (Mar 8, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 250647



I got all the way to the end of Heavenly Sword, put it down for a couple of months, picked it back up, couldn't remember how to play, watched the end on youtube


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Mar 8, 2021)

XAIXER said:


>


I can't help but feel like I've seen this same comic/joke 4 times in 4 different formats on this same thread


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> I can't help but feel like I've seen this same image 4 times in 4 different formats on this same thread


It's probably wayyyy more than 4 tbh


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## StrayGuitarist (Mar 8, 2021)

[personal opinion] I don't like Melee and LegacyXP is way more fun than ProjectM but this is funny


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 8, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 250643


ALWAYS answer D. 
Subject matter don't matter.... Answer is always D or it's game over fo' sho'


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Mar 8, 2021)

StrayGuitarist said:


> View attachment 250696
> 
> [personal opinion] I don't like Melee and LegacyXP is way more fun than ProjectM but this is funny


Brawl- is perfection.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)

*Ancient Sinnoh's Sunyshore*
*

 *


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 8, 2021)

XAIXER said:


>


me, with a laptop:


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)

XAIXER said:


>


I game on a dining room chair


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 8, 2021)

XAIXER said:


>


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Mar 8, 2021)

XAIXER said:


>


I stay in bed regardless of what I'm playing.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)

Gaming related cause there's a gba in the image


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


>


YOUUUUUUU KILLLED MEEEEEE
good


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 8, 2021)

why is this true


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> why is this true


People who pick grass starters are superior


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 8, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> People who pick grass starters are superior


NO
FIRE
BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> NO
> FIRE
> BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


Ok arsonist


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 9, 2021)

mud. kip!


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Mar 9, 2021)

I'll give Scott_pilgrim the Exclusive Scott Pilgrim Video Game if he doesn't like this.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 9, 2021)

I think Scott Pilgrim would have his own game...


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 9, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


> I'll give Scott_pilgrim the Exclusive Scott Pilgrim Video Game if he doesn't like this.


ERORR : Can't see the image


----------



## slimbizzy (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


> I'll give Scott_pilgrim the Exclusive Scott Pilgrim Video Game if he doesn't like this.


I can't see the image


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Mar 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I can't see the image


hmmm weird. I can see the image when posting it


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


> hmmm weird. I can see the image when posting it


Send a screenshot


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Mar 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Send a screenshot


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 9, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


>


yea... this account was made to increase like ratio of every single Tempers


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2021)

You are not gonna believe this one


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 9, 2021)

bulba


----------



## HomebrewingNeko (Mar 9, 2021)

this one may be worse


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 9, 2021)

HomebrewingNeko said:


> this one may be worse
> View attachment 250725


cool its supports
support  AV output and enjoy larger screen
that is nice feature

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

bruh it sounds bad


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)

Next smash trailer leaked


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 250721


You reminded me of pic related


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> You reminded me of pic relatedView attachment 250727


Floppa be floppin


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Budsixz (Mar 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 250718


Wouldn't it be c0ck and cubes?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)

Budsixz said:


> Wouldn't it be c0ck and cubes?


No, since notch said they're normal shaped


----------



## Budsixz (Mar 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> No, since notch said they're normal shaped


Cube is a pretty normal shape. Pentagons are weird


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 250736


Do not question Sakurai's process.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Jayro (Mar 9, 2021)

I also changed my in-game name to Clam-Stamp.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Mar 9, 2021)

Not game related but made me laugh


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)

MajinCubyan said:


> Not game related but made me laughView attachment 250814


Damn you cancel culture, snowflakes can't handle anything nowadays I swear


----------



## Veho (Mar 9, 2021)

Exclusive footage of gamers who are "ready for $70 games":


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Mar 9, 2021)

bruh


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> View attachment 250845
> bruh


Aren't they rated t?


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Mar 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Aren't they rated t?


M from p3 and up


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 9, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> View attachment 250845
> bruh


oh people shooting themselves to summon a dick chariot is just fine for little timmy


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> oh people shooting themselves to summon a dick chariot is just fine for little timmy


I played cod and gta when I was 8, and look how I turned out

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Although I did end up seeing worse stuff on the internet and I'm like 90% sure that's what really ruined me


----------



## draftguy (Mar 9, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> oh people shooting themselves to summon a dick chariot is just fine for little timmy



I absolutely get your point here, still these “evokers“ are fake guns and the game tells you multiple times.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)

draftguy said:


> I absolutely get your point here, still these “evokers“ are fake guns and the game tells you multiple times.


Gee, you must be fun at parties


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Although I did end up seeing worse stuff on the internet and I'm like 90% sure that's what really ruined me


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Mar 9, 2021)

draftguy said:


> I absolutely get your point here, still these “evokers“ are fake guns and the game tells you multiple times.


Yes, and how do you defend Mara?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 250849


Fuck you


----------



## draftguy (Mar 9, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Yes, and how do you defend Mara?



Lol, why should I defend their art style.
I‘ll just quote the wiki entry:

„In Buddhist myth, Mara is also known as "The Evil One," a tempter, through the deceit of regarding the mundane and negative as alluring, and personifies unwholesome impulses, unskillfulness and the "death" of the spiritual life. In many religions that incorporate the cosmology of the Hindu originated Trailokya, Mara is said to sit atop at the Sixth Heaven of the Desire Realm that includes the mortal world, and is said to be both that which ensnares souls in Samsara by deceiving them with promises of happiness in the Desire Realms, and who is the ultimate obstacle of any who desire to achieve enlightenment into nirvana and sunyata.“

/EOL


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Mar 9, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> View attachment 250845
> bruh


heh. The persona series is really great! But I actually think kids should play Persona 4 Golden. That game is really cheerful and happy. Wouldn't really recommend kids playing Persona 3, that game is pretty dark. Also, the Persona games are pretty hard and require you to think and strategize. But let's not be stupid, don't let your 5-year-old little timmies play the Persona Series.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 9, 2021)

draftguy said:


> I absolutely get your point here, still these “evokers“ are fake guns and the game tells you multiple times.


have fun explaining that to a parent who may very well be the same one who takes away any and all gun like objects that comes with your toys.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 9, 2021)

Veho said:


>


It’s funny cuz the Pokémon don’t die they faint otherwise PETA would’ve ruined the franchise


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Mar 9, 2021)

p1 and p2 meh sure, they are dark but ehh, its kinda a twewy deal
p3 oh hell na,
p4 fuck it
p5 whole lot of kek up in here


----------



## Budsixz (Mar 10, 2021)

View attachment 250794


Mama Looigi said:


> It’s funny cuz the Pokémon don’t die they faint otherwise PETA would’ve ruined the franchise


Lavender town.


----------



## toguro_max (Mar 10, 2021)

TomRannd said:


> View attachment 250716


I find this picture fantastic...



banjo2 said:


> View attachment 250849


What is Bomberman doing by the window? 
On a closer inspection, I think Kirby ate him...


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2021)

I just stole it from /g/


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 10, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> I just stole it from /g/View attachment 250904


how about I go grab my explosion powered slingshot to take care of the dumbass who typed that out...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## RandomUser (Mar 10, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 250492


wait, they cost $60? A Walmart store near me sells the newest even the latest Nintendo Switch games for $50 still.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 10, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> I just stole it from /g/View attachment 250904


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 10, 2021)

CPG said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 250911


----------



## Costello (Mar 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 250907 View attachment 250908


this is so true and annoying
every time I post a question there I get that sort of reaction and my question gets closed





whereas I have seen literally thousands of completely dumb questions that did not get closed


----------



## tabzer (Mar 10, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> I just stole it from /g/View attachment 250904


State of society.

I need a cable to connect to wifi.

Also, I hate that I accidently like @Scott_pilgrim 's thumbnail gifs just by clicking them in the meme box.  Post the source, man.


----------



## Budsixz (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 10, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Also, I hate that I accidently like @Scott_pilgrim 's thumbnail gifs just by clicking them in the meme box.  Post the source, man.
> 
> View attachment 250940


I tried to find a better quality, this is the best I could find:


----------



## tfocosta (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## linuxares (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 10, 2021)

OT
Guys, I‘ve never said those games are for little children,
those SMT / Persona games are rated M for a reason.
Please stop it.
/OT


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Mar 10, 2021)

CPG said:


>


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 10, 2021)

rimoJO said:


>


We created an infinite paradox


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 10, 2021)

"make it feel like the player's fault" yeah right. how was i suppose to know that enderman was there?




i promise i have better ideas for memes, this happened a little while ago and i still feel the pain from it


Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 250997


oh heck yeah why wouldn't chat with a gamer?


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> We created an infinite paradox


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 10, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> View attachment 251008


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 10, 2021)

To @alexander1970


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 10, 2021)

I want my free drinks too!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> To @alexander1970


Awesome,Polly,really great.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 10, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Aweseome,Polly,really great.
> View attachment 251014 View attachment 251015


Not polly


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Mar 10, 2021)

rimoJO said:


>


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 10, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> View attachment 251017


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Mar 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251018


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 10, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> View attachment 251019


I don't need one, all my memes are equally distributed amongst the people


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 10, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> View attachment 251017


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Mar 10, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


>




 what have we done


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 10, 2021)

rimoJO said:


>


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Mar 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251023


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Mar 10, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 251026


----------



## HomebrewingNeko (Mar 10, 2021)

ah yes
10000 games game stick
amazing grammar


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 10, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> View attachment 251021 what have we done


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Mar 10, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 251051


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 10, 2021)

linuxares said:


>



well...at least something was learned today...honestly never knew yt videos could have a day counter in addition to the usual seconds, minuets, and hours...
but why tho '_>'


----------



## smallissue (Mar 10, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 251056


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 10, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> View attachment 251065


Amogus??


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Amogus??


ඞ


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## smallissue (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 10, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 251085


----------



## smallissue (Mar 10, 2021)

is there a cropped out ifunny logo you're hiding see pg??

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

being some idot who still uses ifunny, i would know


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 10, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 251093


Either that or it gets closed for being a "stupid question"


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 10, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 251093





 
real liofe


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 10, 2021)

CPG said:


> View attachment 251094
> real liofe


^
999999000
v


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Mar 10, 2021)

So
was checking some Digimon stuff at random
In Digimon World: Digital Card Battle there's a "Fuhrer Agumon" with at least 2007 Agumons on a "concentration camp".This game never came to the west and the most obscure Digimon ever fell into oblivion. Fortunately.#Digimon pic.twitter.com/FHjUcRabFU— Digimon Tweets (@JP_Excelsior) December 8, 2019


uh


----------



## smallissue (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## smallissue (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 11, 2021)

smallissue said:


>







i just got my meme stealing license


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251115


british people have really funny accents


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2021)

I got no name  Mario chips
tastes like overused apology formulae


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 11, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> I got no name  Mario chips
> tastes like overused apology formulae
> 
> View attachment 251117


no name is okay i guess


----------



## Xzi (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 251129


Photos taken moments before disaster


----------



## jahrs (Mar 11, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> So
> was checking some Digimon stuff at random
> https://twitter.com/jp_excelsior/status/1203816117715775489
> 
> uh



Great game it did have a U.S release played it abunch when I was younger. Never saw that agumon but could've been removed. This is a game I'd throw money at if they decide to remake it on anything even a toaster.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## smallissue (Mar 11, 2021)

in real loife???


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 11, 2021)

smallissue said:


> in real loife???


hey ive seen that meme before

meme stealng licence please


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251115


Na mate. We say... Check it... It's Luigis Bro


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 11, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Na mate. We say... Check it... It's Luigis Bro


you sound like pearl


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 11, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> you sound like pearl


Who's pearl?


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 11, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Who's pearl?


a splatoon character


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 11, 2021)

No wonder you are confused if you listen to Japanese people doing English accents.... 

And for the record..... I'm Scottish. I don't even speak English


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## smallissue (Mar 11, 2021)

Silly GBATemp, they don't know I have drip because it's early in the morning.
Gotta strike with the drip when it's least expected.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251229



I made my own Java. Wonderful tasting cup of Java. Stressful? I think not. Just put it in a coffee pot n let it boil. oops, don't forget to put in a filter.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 11, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 251230



Definately looks like x65943. Yay, I got one right.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 251247


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 11, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 251247



love there music too


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251249


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 11, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> View attachment 251221


it cost you $0 to _*not*_ say that, but _somehow_, you still did.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Mar 11, 2021)

randomly found this


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 11, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> randomly found this



Whom ever made it, did a fantastic job

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I wanna call it........Scott_pilgram. Doesn't that sound great for it?


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Mar 11, 2021)

I used my "reverse-image search" skills to try track down the artist or what
Believe I found them
https://imgur.com/user/Surskit29


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 11, 2021)

Awwwman, cool. the first one should be for me. lol


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Mar 12, 2021)

Remember when a bunch of Sonic Fans printed bills and nearly fucked up the US Economy?Look up sonic inflation— Mutahar (@OrdinaryGamers) January 17, 2021


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 12, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> https://twitter.com/ordinarygamers/status/1350914248180981761


Bro that was epic


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251272


*calming musics playing with classical taste*
the squid sisters: GYUEGYGDGYSIUYWUHUIHGUGUGRUGGUEGUROGUDGHDUHEUHGE


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251272





Crazynoob458 said:


> *calming musics playing with classical taste*
> the squid sisters: GYUEGYGDGYSIUYWUHUIHGUGUGRUGGUEGUROGUDGHDUHEUHGE


bruh i found the lyrics to calamari inkantation


Spoiler



Ya weni marei mirekyarahire
Juri yu mirekerason

Kire hyari yoriherahe nyurahera
Nunnyura unera yurawera nyimerani

Chopperipo shurashurafe
Nannyuruni renifaferahi

Nannyuruni weranira shuraharahi
Nyurunirehara fe fe fe

Ya weni marei mirekyarahire
Juri yu mirekerason

Kire hyari yoriherahe nyurahera
Nunnyura unera yurawera fimera

Na nire jute mirekyaraherya
Nire yu mirekerason

Kire hyari nuriherahe nyurahera
Nunnyura unera yurawera fimerani



im scared


----------



## FoxFable (Mar 12, 2021)

hmm

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

  child


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Mar 12, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> https://twitter.com/ordinarygamers/status/1350914248180981761


I already bit the bullet with "blue waffle". That ain't happening again.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Budsixz (Mar 12, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> randomly found this





DarkCoffe64 said:


> I used my "reverse-image search" skills to try track down the artist or what
> Believe I found them
> https://imgur.com/user/Surskit29


1. Motaro
2. Surchoke
3. Totally not a rap1st


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 12, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> I already bit the bullet with "blue waffle". That ain't happening again.


Literally just pictures of blue waffles? So not really the same thing


----------



## Budsixz (Mar 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251307


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 12, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> bruh i found the lyrics to calamari inkantation
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


How to make splatoon music:get audio of children screaming


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251326


Makes sense. All that physical exertion must burn through a lot of energy.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251326


Dude I can't be fucked trying to read your tiny thumbnails any more, lern2post real images.


----------



## Vila_ (Mar 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251326


This just took me back to 2012... lmao


----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251115



No it is Mahrioe, shouldn't forget that "e" at the end

EDIT: why did I quote a day old post in an active thread?


----------



## NoobletCheese (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Louse (Mar 12, 2021)

video game.


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 12, 2021)

NoobletCheese said:


>


Gideo Vames


----------



## VinsCool -- Reminder (Mar 12, 2021)

Guys.

I know you're having fun and all, but the purpose of this thread is to post memes related to video game, not to shitpost random shit, even if it's fun, it clogs the box in the front page with random unrelated stuff.

It would be nice if you at least keep the thread a bit on-topic, even in the eof.
Thank you


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251419


God damnit, I needed a few tries to understand that one.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## smallissue (Mar 12, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> View attachment 251421


!


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Mar 12, 2021)

jesus fucking christ this might be the fastest a meme made it to the front page goddamn


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> jesus fucking christ this might be the fastest a meme made it to the front page goddamn


Try being a staff member. Automatically front-paged content baby


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Mar 12, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> Try being a staff member. Automatically front-paged content baby


for a regular ass user anyway


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 12, 2021)

CPG said:


> View attachment 251423


Imagine using kapwing to make gif captions

this meme was made by ifunny gang


----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 12, 2021)

POV: You're a GBAtemp user 10 minutes ago


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 12, 2021)

KokoseiJ said:


> POV: You're a GBAtemp user 10 minutes ago


my addiction to this site went crazy


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 12, 2021)

KokoseiJ said:


> POV: You're a GBAtemp user 10 minutes ago


got that some time ago for the first time and i thought, "oh no"


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 12, 2021)

tetris key caps


----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> my addiction to this site went crazy


same bro same  once you get into it, You can't stop visiting it...


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Mar 12, 2021)

KokoseiJ said:


> same bro same  once you get into it, You can't stop visiting it...


I WANT TO ESCAPE


----------



## CTR640 (Mar 12, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> Whom ever made it, did a fantastic job
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I wanna call it........Scott_pilgram. Doesn't that sound great for it?


If that's a Pokemon, then the first form should be named: Snott_pigrimmy


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251452


Cyberpawnk ฅ^•ﻌ•^ฅ


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 12, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 251454


New game:
 
Spot the magic button


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 12, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> New game:
> View attachment 251456
> Spot the magic button


Doesn't that button only inform you of new entries?

Landscape:


 
Portrait:


----------



## smallissue (Mar 12, 2021)

When the Airpod is Shotty!


----------



## sloppycrap (Mar 12, 2021)

NoobletCheese said:


>


----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 12, 2021)

Veho said:


>


@Jayro


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Mar 12, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Doesn't that button only inform you of new entries?
> 
> Landscape:
> View attachment 251457
> ...


yo wtf even is that formating


----------



## sloppycrap (Mar 12, 2021)

Veho said:


>



That GBA is good for your heart.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Budsixz (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Mar 12, 2021)

Budsixz said:


> View attachment 251487


diabeetus


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Mar 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251497


HOOOOOOOORNYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Jayro (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Mar 12, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> HOOOOOOOORNYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Jayro (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 12, 2021)

Jayro said:


> View attachment 251507


Don't you just love when your teammates go for kills instead FOLLOWING THE FUCKING OBJECTIVE


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Don't you just love when your teammates go for kills instead FOLLOWING THE FUCKING OBJECTIVE


ezlic ferm...jest pust fone rebrunse nd git lokes


----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2021)

Jayro said:


> View attachment 251507


Rule #3 of Gangbang Club.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 12, 2021)

Veho said:


> Rule #3 of Gangbang Club.


Hahaha


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 12, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> ezlic ferm...jest pust fone rebrunse nd git lokes
> View attachment 251514


What?


----------



## Jayro (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Don't you just love when your teammates go for kills instead FOLLOWING THE FUCKING OBJECTIVE


effective at times
some guy was on the other team came to spawn and kept killing uswe didnt even have time to enen use our weapons
the end result was the enemy team inked 90 of the place


----------



## Jayro (Mar 12, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> effective at times
> some guy was on the other team came to spawn and kept killing uswe didnt even have time to enen use our weapons
> the end result was the enemy team inked 90 of the place


I hate when everyone splits up on turf war, instead of staying kind of close to push the enemy team back into their base.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Mar 12, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> effective at times
> some guy was on the other team came to spawn and kept killing uswe didnt even have time to enen use our weapons
> the end result was the enemy team inked 90 of the place


I... once managed to do that. Kept splatting the other team close to the spawn towards the latter half of a much, and welp, rest of the team just blew their load all over.
Could it be we've played together, lol?


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251481


Imagine using open in the groove and not having an original PC copy


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 12, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> I... once managed to do that. Kept splatting the other team close to the spawn towards the latter half of a much, and welp, rest of the team just blew their load all over.
> Could it be we've played together, lol?


If that was you i will give a big fuck you


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 12, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Imagine using open in the groove and not having an original PC copy


That doesn't support noteskins tho


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251499


you reminded me of this thing


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Mar 13, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> If that was you i will give a big fuck you


Lmao
I remember it being in the skatepark stage, and my weapon was the basic splattershot jr. 'cus it was the only weapon I was good with.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Mar 13, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 251549


That reminds me


 
Remove the arms and what do you get?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> That reminds me
> View attachment 251550
> Remove the arms and what do you get?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> That reminds me
> View attachment 251550
> Remove the arms and what do you get?


Good to know I'm not the only one who remembers this game/saga


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 251554


God fucking damn it!


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> What?


easy like farm...just post funny reference and get likes


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Mar 13, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> That reminds me
> View attachment 251550
> Remove the arms and what do you get?


OH MY GOD
THE *NOSTALGIAAAAA*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 13, 2021)

Pyra with mythra colors


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Budsixz (Mar 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Pyra with mythra colors
> View attachment 251583


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 13, 2021)

I found a great video that seems to be on drugs:


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Louse (Mar 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> >pyra



me:


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Mar 13, 2021)

well, was a first unsure about sharing vids, but since peeps here have been doing it...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Mar 13, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> me:
> View attachment 251609


I don't know, she isn't flipping me off.


----------



## Louse (Mar 13, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


>




"I kid you not Fox, he turned Corneria into a pickle! funniest shit i've ever seen."

"Billions are dead, Slippy."

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



UltraSUPRA said:


> I don't know, she isn't flipping me off.



She will soon enough when she notices you ain't got no mask.


----------



## Louse (Mar 13, 2021)

scott_pilgerm when someone posts:


 
(this was supposed to be much faster i dont even, also yes i know it misses)


----------



## Louse (Mar 13, 2021)

smallissue said:


> Is it ok to say this rule doesn't hold as much ground as it used too??


Certainly feels like I'm on dial-up sometimes. I don't know if I should blame my ISP or you guys.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 13, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> Certainly feels like I'm on dial-up sometimes. I don't know if I should blame my ISP or you guys.


If your internet is getting as slow as dial-ups just by loading this amount of image, you really should blame your ISP.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 13, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Lmao
> I remember it being in the skatepark stage, and my weapon was the basic splattershot jr. 'cus it was the only weapon I was good with.


OH NO
ITS YOU
FUCK YOU

did it happen a few years ago
precisely 2019


----------



## slimbizzy (Mar 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Pyra with mythra colors
> View attachment 251583


sauce, now. must stan this artist


----------



## Veho (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Mar 13, 2021)

it looks weird


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 13, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> it looks weirdView attachment 251730


weird...but better at least


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Mar 13, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> OH NO
> ITS YOU
> FUCK YOU
> 
> ...


I think so, lmao?
For precisation tho, it was the first splatoon on wii u, so, if it was 2, then it wasn't me, lol


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 13, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> I think so, lmao?
> For precisation tho, it was the first splatoon on wii u, so, if it was 2, then it wasn't me, lol


its 2


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 13, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> View attachment 251752


you cant mute or ban them
but you can kick them


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 13, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> it looks weirdView attachment 251730



What in the world are those shoes, anyways?


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Mar 13, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> you cant mute or ban them
> but you can kick them


Discord mods when they learn what kicking irl is


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 13, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> Discord mods when they learn what kicking irl is
> View attachment 251753



Which is more something like this:


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Mar 13, 2021)

If you're wondering, yes
it's not just a funny trailer
you can actually play this


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 14, 2021)

The lonely Koopa


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## hyprskllz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Budsixz (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Louse (Mar 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251779


*CRITICAL MISS!

"*Crunch is good actually, because its how it be now and good games happen now!"


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 14, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> *CRITICAL MISS!
> 
> "*Crunch is good actually, because its how it be now and good games happen now!"


Counter argument: cyberpunk 2077, that game was a product of crunch and look how that turned out


----------



## Louse (Mar 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Counter argument: cyberpunk 2077, that game was a product of crunch and look how that turned out



*Counter Success!
*
Dumbass Replica was slain. 0 EP and 3 Reddit gold awarded.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 14, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> *Counter Success!
> *
> Dumbass Replica was slain. 0 EP and 3 Reddit gold awarded.


yay, Reddit gold!


----------



## Louse (Mar 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> yay, Reddit gold!



Now I have become Kind Stranger, destroyer of posts.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Mar 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251779


Couldn't it be both?
The game devs were lazy 'cus of, well, compare those games to the previous entries
AND also got crunched into making a big, stinky poopoo game.
*shrug*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 14, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> The game devs were lazy 'cus of, well, compare those games to the previous entries


I mean, pokemon sword and shield were mainly bad because of all the corners they cut, which came from crunch


----------



## Louse (Mar 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251782



Oh, good sir. I have indeed played a video game. 
I immediately can tell that this old lady will return in the final battle armed with a ultra-pan and destroy all my enemies.

checkmate, game


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 14, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> Oh, good sir. I have indeed played a video game.
> I immediately can tell that this old lady will return in the final battle armed with a ultra-pan and destroy all my enemies.
> 
> checkmate, game


This isn't a video game tho, it's lord of the rings


----------



## Louse (Mar 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> This isn't a video game tho, it's lord of the rings


Is JRR Tolkien the quest-giver, then?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I suppose one way to define a author is 'a giver of hypothetical quests to fictional people'


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 14, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> Is JRR Tolkien the quest-giver, then?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I suppose one way to define a author is 'a giver of hypothetical quests to fictional people'


Unless it's nonfiction


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 14, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> View attachment 251795


I would like this but it feels wrong, because I hate everything about it.



Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251779


They are rolling in so much dough that there is no excuse for not hiring more developers. That would both help take some load off and improve the quality at the same time.


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 14, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 251803


It might work to turn JS off in such cases, at least that's how it is with New York Times articles and their 5 article limit before you have to start paying. uBlock Origin worked amazingly there.


----------



## Veho (Mar 14, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> They are rolling in so much dough that there is no excuse for not hiring more developers. That would both help take some load off and improve the quality at the same time.


Not really. Not all problems can be solved by tossing more people at them (most can, but not all), and at some point adding more devs won't shorten the work time for the same reason that 9 women can't make one baby in one month. 

There's a whole book about it, 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mythical_Man-Month

To quote:  




> Complex programming projects cannot be perfectly partitioned into discrete tasks that can be worked on without communication between the workers and without establishing a set of complex interrelationships between tasks and the workers performing them.
> 
> Therefore, assigning more programmers to a project running behind schedule will make it even later. This is because the time required for the new programmers to learn about the project and the increased communication overhead will consume an ever-increasing quantity of the calendar time available. When a number of people have to communicate among themselves, as the number increases, their output decreases and when it becomes negative the project is delayed further with every person added.


----------



## Sono (Mar 14, 2021)

Veho said:


> To quote: -snip-



I can confirm this. I'm on a single-person project, where 3 of us work on it just to get it out in time, but we're almost a month behind schedule, and we're also out of budget.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 251790


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## smallissue (Mar 14, 2021)

hahahah amirite gamers


----------



## CTR640 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 14, 2021)

CTR640 said:


>


Who knows-
Maybe there’s a chance they thought it was weird to consume their pet’s bodily fluids


----------



## Veho (Mar 14, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Who knows-
> Maybe there’s a chance they thought it was weird to consume their pet’s bodily fluids


What's wrong with that?


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 14, 2021)

smallissue said:


> hahahah amirite gamers


yeah haha who thinks of using light mode
only idiots do that
hehe


 
.___.


----------



## CTR640 (Mar 14, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Who knows-
> Maybe there’s a chance they thought it was weird to consume their pet’s bodily fluids


It can get weirder but for Bear Grylls it's perfectly normal. He might just eat Seviper as breakfast.


----------



## Ericzander (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 14, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 251803


how about you block the blocking message


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Mar 14, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 251803


Just use uBlock.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Mar 14, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 251803


_*laughs in noscript and knowing how to get around that bs*_


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 14, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> _*laughs in noscript and knowing how to get around that bs*_





ublock


----------



## FoxFable (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 14, 2021)

FoxFable said:


> View attachment 251868


Lay off the crack bro....


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Mar 14, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 251867
> ublock


I've that too, ha.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 15, 2021)

found that on temp discord



Anyone remember Temp's meme about "Tiny soldering"?


----------



## smallissue (Mar 15, 2021)

i did this help


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 15, 2021)

zorldo


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 15, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 251902


im just gonna fix that up


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 15, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> im just gonna fix that up


I edited a lil but go on at it!


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 15, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I edited a lil but go on at it!


thanks to drm having a sezure my photoshop isnt working

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 15, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> thanks to drm having a sezure my photoshop isnt working
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 251905


I use "GIMP"  , or even just paint 3d for simple shit!


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 15, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I use "GIMP"  , or even just paint 3d for simple shit!


I've never used photoshop but gimp works really well for what I do


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 15, 2021)

Girls are the best characters to use in speedruns, everyone knows that.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 15, 2021)

Veho said:


> Not really. Not all problems can be solved by tossing more people at them (most can, but not all), and at some point adding more devs won't shorten the work time for the same reason that 9 women can't make one baby in one month.
> 
> There's a whole book about it,
> 
> ...


Yes. But they should have hired more people ages ago. For one, they could've hired someone who actually knows how to optimize 3D games.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 15, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> Girls are the best characters to use in speedruns, everyone knows that.
> 
> View attachment 251911



Now watch AGDQ make it so that the runners can only pick characters that correspond to their race and gender like the whole debacle with VAs.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Mar 15, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> Girls are the best characters to use in speedruns, everyone knows that.
> 
> View attachment 251911


Which just ruins any interest I might've had in Pokemon speedruns. Ugh, that's just dumb.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


>


Someone on Wolf's team killed Fox's dad, yet you don't see him complaining.


----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Yes. But they should have hired more people ages ago. For one, they could've hired someone who actually knows how to optimize 3D games.


Well yeah, if we're going with that, they should have hired more people before they even started the project. That would have helped.


----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 15, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> Girls are the best characters to use in speedruns, everyone knows that.
> 
> View attachment 251911


Huh, never really knew that. Does this apply to the remakes as well?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Mar 15, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> Girls are the best characters to use in speedruns, everyone knows that.
> 
> View attachment 251911


I remember a few years back playing the original Splatoon where I chose to play as a girl inkling. My buddy asked why I was a girl. My response was, dude have you seen the boys in the game? The girls simply look cooler. Sure enough after I showed him a bit, he's like ah yeah, that actually totally checks out, the boy inkings are lamer looking for sure.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Budsixz (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> Girls are the best characters to use in speedruns, everyone knows that.
> 
> View attachment 251911


Oh thank god, I have an excuse now


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## jahrs (Mar 15, 2021)

Two things one (sarcasm) if you can't fill in a paragraph with your inputs before you even manage to get a hit in smash then your not playing the game right.

Second I started up my Xbox one yesterday to watch crunchy roll had the shitiest connection because the system decided to download a 157gb update to ark survival a game I hadn't played in years.


----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 15, 2021)

jahrs said:


> Two things one (sarcasm) if you can't fill in a paragraph with your inputs before you even manage to get a hit in smash then your not playing the game right.
> 
> Second I started up my Xbox one yesterday to watch crunchy roll had the shitiest connection because the system decided to download a 157gb update to ark survival a game I hadn't played in years.


Yep, I haven't had my xbox on in couple months and almost did yesterday but decided not to because knew I would have to wait forever for new updates and didn't have alot of time to wait. may have to turn on and select update, then goto bed


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Mar 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252015


Can't believe they made a character that has super armor on every attack. All you can do is DI and charge your principal's office meter, but even then he may counter it, which is a spike at 30%. Smash Ultimate is so broken, Melee better.


----------



## Chary (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 252025


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2021)

Veho said:


>


What monster would eat a chocobo


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Mar 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252036


Persona Fans when they hang out with a girl 9 times but they don't get a girlfriend


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 15, 2021)

finally, vocaloid representation in smash


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 15, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> I remember a few years back playing the original Splatoon where I chose to play as a girl inkling. My buddy asked why I was a girl. My response was, dude have you seen the boys in the game? The girls simply look cooler. Sure enough after I showed him a bit, he's like ah yeah, that actually totally checks out, the boy inkings are lamer looking for sure.


female inkling with the standard twin tails feels like the most cannon inkling there is if there ever was one


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252070


----------



## x65943 (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 15, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 252031


why
bsods these days are really useless
for example my laptop at times bluescreens with internal power error
and that error is useless


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Mar 15, 2021)

Time to pay the supporting character tax


----------



## x65943 (Mar 15, 2021)

It's canon


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2021)

x65943 said:


> It's canon
> View attachment 252083


@Mama Looigi


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 252084


At least it's better than this


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> At least it's better than this
> View attachment 252086


I'm still mad touch dic didn't win GOTY


----------



## MikaDubbz (Mar 15, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 252084



Nintendo knew exactly what they were doing.  I'm amazed how people are unaware of the kind of advertising Nintendo had been known for doing at the time:


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Nintendo knew exactly what they were doing.  I'm amazed how people are unaware of the kind of advertising Nintendo had been known for doing at the time:



Ngl, I'm glad we moved past that era, that rat commercial is really fucking weird(although it is kinda funny in a "what the fuck lmao" way)


----------



## MikaDubbz (Mar 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Ngl, I'm glad we moved past that era, that rat commercial is really fucking weird(although it is kinda funny in a "what the fuck lmao" way)


I suppose, but it was certainly better than the Wii and Wii U era advertising, overall those were so terrible.  Nintendo has solid advertising these days, but it's all very sterile, it would be fun to still see some mature ads from the company where appropriate for the audience tuning into the medium.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 15, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> I suppose, but it was certainly better than the Wii and Wii U era advertising, overall those were so terrible.  Nintendo has solid advertising these days, but it's all very sterile, it would be fun to still see some mature ads from the company where appropriate for the audience tuning into the medium.


What? I really like the "wii would like to play" ads with the cute little car.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## MikaDubbz (Mar 15, 2021)

x65943 said:


> What? I really like the "wii would like to play" ads with the cute little car.


Eh, that was effective for reaching the more broad audience they were aiming for, and marginally better than the Wii U ads that would follow, but I'd still say they were quite lame.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Eh, that was effective for reaching the more broad audience they were aiming for, and marginally better than the Wii U ads that would follow, but I'd still say they were quite lame.


At least they didn't feature a rat fucking the console


----------



## MikaDubbz (Mar 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> At least they didn't feature a rat fucking the console


Definitely a more fun ad than the Wii would like to play ones if you ask me.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2021)

Did those ever actually convince anyone to get a gba micro? *watches rat fuck a gba* "well,  I gotta get it now"


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 15, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> At least it's better than this
> View attachment 252086


im going to pirate that
not for the name
but to improve my korean


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2021)

At least they weren't as bad as the fucking creepy-ass ps3 baby ad

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crazynoob458 said:


> im going to pirate that
> not for the name
> but to improve my korean


Surrrreee


----------



## MikaDubbz (Mar 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Did those ever actually convince anyone to get a gba micro? *watches rat fuck a gba* "well,  I gotta get it now"



Probably, people respond to humor in ads.  People respond to brand recognition in general.  Nintendo could run ads stating 'Cancel Nintendo' and that would likely lead to an increase in sales.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Probably, people respond to humor in ads.  People respond to brand recognition in general.  Nintendo could run ads stating 'Cancel Nintendo' and that would likely lead to an increase in sales.


Idk why, but the idea that someone decided to get a gba after watching a rat fuck it is so damn funny to me


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Idk why, but the idea that someone decided to get a gba after watching a rat fuck it is so damn funny to me


i remember that as a game boy micro

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> At least they weren't as bad as the fucking creepy-ass ps3 baby ad
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


a korean dictionary for my silver korean ds


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252104


my friend thought that was porn and started screaming STOP WATCHING ANIME PORN in class


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 15, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> I suppose, but it was certainly better than the Wii and Wii U era advertising, overall those were so terrible.  Nintendo has solid advertising these days, but it's all very sterile, it would be fun to still see some mature ads from the company where appropriate for the audience tuning into the medium.


ikr?
Like they often do in Pokemon anime, jokes that only mature audiances will understand
I remember stuff characters said like "I don't know if my insurrances policies cover that"
Kids don't understand those jokes, but they still enjoy the anime


----------



## Xzi (Mar 15, 2021)

EDIT: I forgot to renew my meme stealing license.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> my friend thought that was porn and started screaming STOP WATCHING ANIME PORN in class


I have friends who do stuff like that during assemblies, it's so damn annoying

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> View attachment 252106


Cmon, you could've waited at least a day before reposting


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 15, 2021)

Xzi said:


> EDIT: I forgot to renew my meme stealing license.


internal power failure


----------



## Xzi (Mar 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Cmon, you could've waited at least a day before reposting


Whups, hadn't seen it on the front page or reviewed the last couple pages.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252107


cum here


*banned*


----------



## Xzi (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## FoxFable (Mar 15, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> my friend thought that was porn and started screaming STOP WATCHING ANIME PORN in class


ngl if i was with u in that class i would have done the same

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





Come on gramps its past your bedtime


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252112


cursed ditto


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 16, 2021)

```
#include <nds.h>
#include <stdio.h>
//---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
int main(void) {
   //---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   consoleDemoInit();
   iprintf("hewwo diots who exists");
   while (1) {
       swiWaitForVBlank();
   }
}
```
correct

```
#include <nds.h>
#include <stdio.h>
//---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
int main(void) {
   //---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   consoleDemoInit();
   iprintf("hewwo diots who exists");
   while (1) {
       swiWaietForVBlank();
   }
}
```
literally the e makes the code kaboosh

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252114


dammit forgot to do this


----------



## Ericzander (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 16, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252116


me when i got the switch and found no games


----------



## FoxFable (Mar 16, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252116


ALTERNATE ENDING:

but the only game you got me was FORTNITE

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*sees page number* n i c e


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 16, 2021)

wait a sec




*oh my god i have reached god status*
edit: NUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> me when i got the switch and found no games


It has smash, Zelda, Mario, and a fuck ton of Wii U ports


----------



## FoxFable (Mar 16, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> wait a sec
> View attachment 252117
> *oh my god i have reached god status*


wait what i dont get it


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)

FoxFable said:


> wait what i dont get it


I didn't like the post(I have gone back and liked it now)


----------



## FoxFable (Mar 16, 2021)

btw, yall got any good easy ways to get points cause im super close to level 2


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)

FoxFable said:


> btw, yall got any good easy ways to get points cause im super close to level 2


Go to thread, make good post


----------



## FoxFable (Mar 16, 2021)

this is kinda big brain ngl

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

btw crazynoob can u follow me cause i followed u and we are friends and yyeahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## FoxFable (Mar 16, 2021)

for some reason whenever i get likes on a post i dont get points :/


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)

FoxFable said:


> for some reason whenever i get likes on a post i dont get points :/


The meme box is in the eof, which doesn't give xp or attribute to post count


----------



## FoxFable (Mar 16, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> The meme box is in the eof, which doesn't give xp or attribute to post count


oh, it says its a thread so i got confuzled, anyone know any real threads i can get likes on?


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)

FoxFable said:


> oh, it says its a thread so i got confuzled, anyone know any real threads i can get likes on?


Literally any thread not in the eof


----------



## FoxFable (Mar 16, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 252122


LAMP OIL, ROPE, BOMBS! YOU WANT IT? ITS YOURS MY FRIEND, AS LONG AS YOU HAVE ENOUGH RUBIES.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## FoxFable (Mar 16, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 252128


ive been trying to contact u dude but it makes you leave the convo automaticly so let me see ur profile and fix it plis


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 16, 2021)

reuploading old meme


----------



## Budsixz (Mar 16, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 252134


We need to talk about parallel universes


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 16, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> ```
> #include <nds.h>
> #include <stdio.h>
> //---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I hate you so god damn much...I found the typo...but I still hate you

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I decline to believe this fucker isn't a bot...I posted this and emediatly got a like


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 16, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> I hate you so god damn much...I found the typo...but I still hate you
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I decline to believe this fucker isn't a bot...I posted this and emediatly got a likeView attachment 252143


your welcome


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 16, 2021)

oh I'll just let text merge handle putting in the edit...
no...I did not look at the text mentioning which was correct and what the issue was...I went full where's waldo on that dam thing

edit: god dammit.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Jaxom (Mar 16, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 252134


Happens to me every time I forget to turn off the mic playing Monster Hunter World online (and sometimes, fighting the Alatreon gives me the same feeling).


----------



## Louse (Mar 16, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 252169


give crash a glock in crash bandicoot 2


----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 16, 2021)

thememebox_irl


----------



## x65943 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 252218


Are you even thinking of suggesting to imply that Nintendoges Shibe isn't the goodest boy ever?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Mar 16, 2021)

CPG said:


> View attachment 252215
> thememebox_irl


Okay, But Check This Awesome Wario Pic Out:


----------



## x65943 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 252230


Yep, they're totally women mom, I swear


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Mar 16, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252219


_*Brawl players having ptsd over this picture*_



Scott_pilgrim said:


> Yep, they're totally women mom, I swear


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 16, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252241


Well it’s different for them-
The studies showed that people that _know _things and sweat are more intelligent on average

But then there’s COD players-
And swearing is the only thing they were ever able to learn


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Well it’s different for them-
> The studies showed that people that _know _things and sweat are more intelligent on average
> 
> But then there’s COD players-
> And swearing is the only thing they were ever able to learn





DarkCoffe64 said:


>


Gee, you guys must be fun at parties


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 16, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Gee, you guys must be fun at parties


Very
Just don’t put any Call of Duty games on there


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)

Corrin and samus


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 16, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Corrin and samus
> View attachment 252256


Seems like a missed chance to use Light Suit


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 16, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 252230


THEY'RE GUYS?
man first impressions really mean everything huh. coulda fooled me.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 16, 2021)

For you @alexander1970


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 252271
> For you @alexander1970




  Thank you very much,my Friend.Where to get please ?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 16, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252279



This is NOT an essay. Get back to work on it.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 16, 2021)

"jobs"


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 16, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 252230


to be fair...even the kid might not know...especially in the case of the character on the left. honestly just taking it on it's word to be true cause ya coulda fooled me telling me that's a guy based on that body...I honestly don't know what they're from or who they are though


----------



## Louse (Mar 16, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252228


_God, forgive me for what I'm about to do._

_


jt_1258 said:



			to be fair...even the kid might not know...especially in the case of the character on the left. honestly just taking it on it's word to be true cause ya coulda fooled me telling me that's a guy based on that body...I honestly don't know what they're from or who they are though
		
Click to expand...

_
Stop.

Accept the horny.

Release the gay from within your bones.

Nourish it. Take strength from it.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 16, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252286


Fake. That dude doesn’t even exist


----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2021)

x65943 said:


> "jobs"
> View attachment 252280


This maymay keeps popping up for some reason even though it's whiny bullshit. It would have a point if the first person* said they were a model in Second Life, but the way it is now, and the "point" it's trying to make, nah.  Whiny bullshit. 


*The picture composition, and without speech bubbles, actually implies the guy is the instagram model.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 16, 2021)

Veho said:


> This maymay keeps popping up for some reason even though it's whiny bullshit. It would have a point if the first person* said they were a model in Second Life, but the way it is now, and the "point" it's trying to make, nah.  Whiny bullshit.
> 
> 
> *The picture composition, and without speech bubbles, actually implies the guy is the instagram model.


I think the joke isn't about actual instagram models, but about the ones who think they are instagram models

I personally know a woman who posts a lot of photos to insta that are "model-y" and is trying to become an influencer, but it's going about just as well as the guy trying to become a "soldier" by playing vidya


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)

Veho said:


> *The picture composition, and without speech bubbles, actually implies the guy is the instagram model.


Who said he wasn't?


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 16, 2021)

[Calls Scott's Teacher]


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 16, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> [Calls Scott's Teacher]


Huh, like that kid goes to school....TV and a PC is his teacher/ babysitter.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 16, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Huh, like that kid goes to school....TV and a PC is his teacher/ babysitter.




k, then it's up to us mf'rs to get him into shape. lol


----------



## x65943 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2021)

x65943 said:


> I think the joke isn't about actual instagram models, but about the ones who think they are instagram models


Maybe, but I've never seen it used that way. 



Scott_pilgrim said:


> Who said he wasn't?


Literally nobody   
What made you ask that?


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Mar 16, 2021)

Veho said:


> This maymay keeps popping up for some reason even though it's whiny bullshit. It would have a point if the first person* said they were a model in Second Life, but the way it is now, and the "point" it's trying to make, nah.  Whiny bullshit.



Honestly yeah it just smacks of "haha funny because women doing things."


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 16, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252279


i didnt make a good chice and biught a next gen console


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Budsixz (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Mar 17, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 252321


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 17, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 252321





rimoJO said:


> View attachment 252329


please dont


----------



## FoxFable (Mar 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252298


roblogsz


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 17, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 252230


Just @ me next time


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 17, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




FINALLY WE FIND THE LITTLE CUTE BOX THINGS NAME


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 252346
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Finally I know to search when looking for r34


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 17, 2021)

when i get a 3ds im going to become bootleg old silvagunner and upload 3ds music

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




what


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> when i get a 3ds im going to become bootleg old silvagunner and upload 3ds music
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


what


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> what


nani


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 17, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 252353


that is fake the andoid does not have a penis and desnt look like a trashcan


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Mar 17, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> that is fake the andoid does not have a penis and desnt look like a trashcan


Ok, that's enough GBAtemp for me today


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 17, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Ok, that's enough GBAtemp for me today


heheheh HAHHAHGDBLSUohniuafrghguHGYVYDVYUDUYGYUGBFHJBFHJBFHBFJF


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 17, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 252348
> FINALLY WE FIND THE LITTLE CUTE BOX THINGS NAME


THIS DUDE
GET HIM IN SMASH AS A SPIRIT OR SOMETHING
ASSIST TROPHY WHATEVER
I NEED HIM HES A REAL HOMIE


----------



## FoxFable (Mar 17, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 252353


if you know, you know


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)

Here's a meme for all you osu!standard players


----------



## Xzi (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252367


i cannot read this
please full image and not thumbsairlt


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 17, 2021)

@Scott_pilgrim this is you


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 252369
> @Scott_pilgrim this is you


Very high quality image, really easy to read


----------



## FoxFable (Mar 17, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 252369
> @Scott_pilgrim this is you


bruh me image vanished

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 252369
> @Scott_pilgrim this is you


----------



## Xzi (Mar 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252367


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)

Fitting


----------



## FoxFable (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 17, 2021)

i ruined myself

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> Fitting
> View attachment 252377


thats aussie
the black r18 is the aussie rating


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252380


EA


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> EA


What?


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> What?


look carefully at the screen


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252380




This is the kind of thing that kind of makes some of those initial Switch ads kind of cringe in retrospect; yeah, it's more convenient to just prop it up and play it at the park, but if you were at the park to begin with...wouldn't you be taking in the scenery, walking, maybe even jogging to workout, or whatever? Not playing your Switch outside just because!

I have a NUC on order that I'll hopefully be getting sooner rather than later from Simply NUC, and I'm hoping that one can use a portable battery with it plus a portable monitor for a reasonable amount of time and can experience the full power of a desktop without the compromises of a laptop. Then again, it has a RTX 2060 for discrete graphics, so IDK how much it'll actually be able to pull off on that kind of setup.l


----------



## Payne (Mar 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252380



And this is ps5 launching in my country on march 11th


----------



## Veho (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252454


Ebay - "Slightly Used.."


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Mar 17, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Ebay - "Slightly Used.."
> View attachment 252457


If that were accurate, it would be covered with a waxy substance and have a suspicious patch of duct tape on one spot, oh and all of the stickers are perfectly torn off terribly


----------



## smallissue (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## smallissue (Mar 17, 2021)

we had to make a gif for social studies class
here factorie


----------



## sloppycrap (Mar 17, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> EA



EA has been publishing great games since the 1980s.  They're a horrible company, but they've put their money behind some awesome games.


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 17, 2021)

smallissue said:


> we had to make a gif for social studies class
> here factorie


tbh this factory looks like it came out of a kirby and the rainbow curse diary


----------



## FoxFable (Mar 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252478


i was scrolling down and expected the worst


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## smallissue (Mar 18, 2021)

don't think coom had 5 years of foresight tho


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 18, 2021)

smallissue said:


> we had to make a gif for social studies class
> here factorie


ngl dats a gud factori


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## smallissue (Mar 18, 2021)

made me kinda dk very hard tho


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Budsixz (Mar 18, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252609


Green mario


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 18, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252603


----------



## Budsixz (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2021)

Budsixz said:


> View attachment 252621


Basically league of legends


----------



## Budsixz (Mar 18, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Basically league of legends


Too poor to afford a pc. Never played league 
But I heard it tastes salty


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 18, 2021)

Budsixz said:


> Too poor to afford a pc. Never played league
> But I heard it tastes salty


leage of legends is boring
said from a korean who has korean friends who play it like crack


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2021)

Budsixz said:


> But I heard it tastes salty


Salt is an understatement , imagine the saltiest food you can imagine, in a pool of salt, that is not even close to how salty league is


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 18, 2021)

Budsixz said:


> View attachment 252621



Damn, why you gotta do @the_randomizer dirty like that!?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252631



Geras from MK11: Hold my Sands of Time


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Damn, why you gotta do @the_randomizer dirty like that!?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Is he as broken as brawl meta knight tho?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 18, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Is he as broken as brawl meta knight tho?



I don't know if he's that good competitively, but let's just say there's two videos on YT with a lot of views titled "nerf Geras pls".

Imagine fighting someone like Zangief in Street Fighter, but not only does he hit super hard (some of the Krushing Blows, which are like counters that hit really hard, indicated by the opponent's bones getting krushed by a move), but he can command grab you from anywhere on the screen, can manipulate the flow of time, remove time from the clock, can set up his own teleport to wherever, and, based on some of the concept art, may have been the original final boss of the game before they decided to make it Kronika.


----------



## sloppycrap (Mar 18, 2021)

Video games 


Scott_pilgrim said:


> Salt is an understatement , imagine the saltiest food you can imagine, in a pool of salt, that is not even close to how salty league is



Video games were better when I didn't know any of you fucking people.


----------



## smallissue (Mar 18, 2021)

funny bruh momento (clik on it)


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## leon315 (Mar 18, 2021)

Budsixz said:


> View attachment 252621


FURRIES PR0N! 

U guys seek HALP ASAP!


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Mar 18, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> View attachment 252709


Funny Story. I wanted to romance Yukiko in P4G but I chose the wrong option at the event. I wanted to do a redo so I got a Save Editor and changed her rank. Her social link is broken now. Whenever I go talk to her, she just turns and looks at me and turns away. The consequences of Save Editors.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


> Funny Story. I wanted to romance Yukiko in P4G but I chose the wrong option at the event. I wanted to do a redo so I got a Save Editor and changed her rank. Her social link is broken now. Whenever I go talk to her, she just turns and looks at me and turns away. The consequences of Save Editors.


What did you even do? XD


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2021)

sloppycrap said:


> Video games
> 
> 
> Video games were better when I didn't know any of you fucking people.


Man what did I do ;w;


----------



## HelpTheWretched (Mar 18, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252460


Last year I finally played The Stick of Truth and its buggy save system is the literal opposite. Manual save does *nothing* unless you've made significant progress since the last one, so you have to run around for a few minutes to trigger autosave.


----------



## CTR640 (Mar 18, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252368


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 18, 2021)

CTR640 said:


>


I was literally going to do something like this but I never got around to it


----------



## CTR640 (Mar 18, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> I was literally going to do something like this but I never got around to it


My first attempt was pretty simple and then I decided to take it to the next level lol


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252791


huh odd



the arduino ide knows what im doing


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> huh odd
> View attachment 252799
> the arduino ide knows what im doing


I wouldn't know, I'm using eclipse


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 19, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> huh odd
> View attachment 252799
> the arduino ide knows what im doing





Scott_pilgrim said:


> I wouldn't know, I'm using eclipse


I wouldn't know, I don't understand any of it


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 19, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> huh odd
> View attachment 252799
> the arduino ide knows what im doing





Scott_pilgrim said:


> I wouldn't know, I'm using eclipse





banjo2 said:


> I wouldn't know, I don't understand any of it


I wouldn't know, I use notepad. /s


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 19, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> I wouldn't know, I use notepad. /s


I wouldn't know any these either, only type code on this...


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252603


It's almost as if segregation in online arenas is utter bullshit.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252819


too small; can't read.
TS;CR


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> too small; can't read.
> TS;CR


Guy 1: you have a choice between a cyber arm that disables all enemy weapons, or this cyber wiener 
Guy? 2(can't tell their gender): what's the wiener do?
Guy 1: it's slightly bigger 
Guy 1: well?
Guy? 2: IM THINKING


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 19, 2021)

PanTheFaun said:


> View attachment 252824


That Pikachu's facing a Caterpie, ain't he? The bottom few pixels look a lot like Caterpie's FRLG sprite.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> Guy 1: you have a choice between a cyber arm that disables all enemy weapons, or this cyber wiener
> Guy? 2(can't tell their gender): what's the wiener do?
> Guy 1: it's slightly bigger
> Guy 1: well?
> Guy? 2: IM THINKING


I don't get it. What's the joke?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 19, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 252826


Weakness: catnip. That glows green.
Catniptonite?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252819


i took inspiration from 2kliksphilip and AI upscaled it


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 19, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> i took inspiration from 2kliksphilip and AI upscaled it
> View attachment 252834


The cartoon peeps are fine, but the text...ugh. Even now it's just barely readable; couldn't this "Squiddytron" have uploaded it in anything higher than 144p?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 19, 2021)

PanTheFaun said:


> View attachment 252821


Oh thank you for the meme, you gave me memories of 2012. That was an amazing year.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Stealphie (Mar 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252755


Scott pilgrim on his way to steal fanart without crediting the artist and posting it on a meme page for easy internet points


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252828


Gee, why would they think that? I don't know, Spidey, whose ass will the player be staring at for 20 hours, and who will be a bunch of grey blobs fluttering away in the distance?


----------



## Louse (Mar 19, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> i took inspiration from 2kliksphilip and AI upscaled it
> View attachment 252834


it is slightly bigger now

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Oh thank you for the meme, you gave me memories of 2012. That was an amazing year.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


*ill take your entire stock*


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## JavaScribe (Mar 19, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> Girls are the best characters to use in speedruns, everyone knows that.
> 
> View attachment 251911


This has probably already been posted here but it's relevant


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 19, 2021)

JavaScribe said:


> This has probably already been posted here but it's relevant


Honestly, I don't see why he's embarrassed about this; they are all valid points.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> Scott pilgrim on his way to steal fanart without crediting the artist and posting it on a meme page for easy internet points


In my defense, I don't know the artist, the place I stole this from didn't credit the artist


----------



## draftguy (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 252911


Yep, it's totally that, and not because women don't talk to you


----------



## draftguy (Mar 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Yep, it's totally that, and not because women don't talk to you



Well, they often ask me what time it is...


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Mar 19, 2021)

Saw someone post a screenshot of Meet the Spy in meme box with no context, so I came with the genius idea to take the full video, turn it in a gif and compress it to less than 8mb.

also sped it up, because gif + speed = funny


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Saw someone post a screenshot of Meet the Spy in meme box with no context, so I came with the genius idea to take the full video, turn it in a gif and compress it to less than 8mb.
> 
> View attachment 252912


Still higher quality than the memes I post


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)

PanTheFaun said:


> View attachment 252916


*ba-dum-tsss*


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)

CPG said:


> View attachment 252934


I should really do that at some point


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)

PanTheFaun said:


> View attachment 252943


"Femboy link became a thing in botw"
Me, an intellectual:


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2021)

PanTheFaun said:


> View attachment 252943


Huh, I always thought he had green eyes and HUGE dark circles around them, because _he never sleeps_. 



Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252950


You forgot the third genre, "Metroidvania"


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)

Veho said:


> Huh, I always thought he had green eyes and HUGE dark circles around them, because _he never sleeps_.
> 
> 
> You forgot the third genre, "Metroidvania"


Ah yes, the three genres, earthbound, dark souls and Metroidvania


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Mar 19, 2021)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Saw someone post a screenshot of Meet the Spy in meme box with no context, so I came with the genius idea to take the full video, turn it in a gif and compress it to less than 8mb.
> 
> also sped it up, because gif + speed = funny
> 
> View attachment 252912


i had to do it


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 19, 2021)

JavaScribe said:


> This has probably already been posted here but it's relevant


The reason I don't is for two reasons: 1) it's far easier to relate with male characters, and 2) female violence is completely abhorrent.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 19, 2021)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Saw someone post a screenshot of Meet the Spy in meme box with no context, so I came with the genius idea to take the full video, turn it in a gif and compress it to less than 8mb.
> 
> also sped it up, because gif + speed = funny
> 
> View attachment 252912


That was me!


1B51004 said:


> View attachment 252620


In response to this.


Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252603


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)

Chillin by the fire(credit goes to skiwdbone on deviantart, check them out, they make cool art)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## IS1982 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



IanSkinner1982 said:


>


We've gone full circle


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 19, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 252984


Greatest game ever, the storyline is so unique. Madame Alexander kidnaps WiiMiiSwitch and locks in the forest


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## smallissue (Mar 19, 2021)

give a single reason to leave
or su-
*gets killed by crig police*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## toguro_max (Mar 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Chillin by the fire(credit goes to skiwdbone on deviantart, check them out, they make cool art)
> View attachment 253002





Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 253070





 

Sorry @Scott_pilgrim, I couldn't resist


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 20, 2021)

toguro_max said:


> View attachment 253075
> 
> Sorry @Scott_pilgrim, I couldn't resist


Well, I mean, they involve video game characters


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 253070


aaaaaaaaand we need the horney police again...seems this fella has gotten more and more unhinged...it's only a matter of time before actual anime dicks start getting posted /s


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 20, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> aaaaaaaaand we need the horney police again...seems this fella has gotten more and more unhinged...it's only a matter of time before actual anime dicks start getting posted /s


WHY ARE YOU BOOING ME
IM RIGHT


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 20, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> aaaaaaaaand we need the horney police again...seems this fella has gotten more and more unhinged...it's only a matter of time before actual anime dicks start getting posted /s


*I'm sorry, our horny police is unavailable at this time....you can try calling our Van service though...*


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 20, 2021)

Screenshot from my stream meme by @Lang_Kasempo


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 20, 2021)

my extremely biased tiers of nintendo games
please dont hit me


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Mar 20, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 253091
> my extremely biased tiers of nintendo games
> please dont hit me








Speaking of Pokèmon, I've been playing a ds game, Monster Racers, a pokè wannabe but with racing rather than fighting.
Is alright, nothing really special, but ok, some of the critters kinda look like pokes ripoff but whatevs.
But then...




Now yer taking it a bit too far, lol


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Mar 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 253054
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Is that an evangelion reference?


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 20, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Speaking of Pokèmon, I've been playing a ds game, Monster Racers, a pokè wannabe but with racing rather than fighting.
> Is alright, nothing really special, but ok, some of the critters kinda look like pokes ripoff but whatevs.
> But then...
> 
> ...


owie
i gotta pirate that, how stinky is this game


----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


>


Illuminati hella sus tho.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 253070


Based


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Mar 20, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 253091
> my extremely biased tiers of nintendo games
> please dont hit me


say that to starfy _one more time


_


----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2021)

"A network cable is unplugged."


----------



## jahrs (Mar 20, 2021)

Um technically its not unplugged 
There's just no connection any more


----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2021)

jahrs said:


> Um technically its not unplugged
> There's just no connection any more


Fine, is this better:


----------



## jahrs (Mar 20, 2021)

Define betterrrrrrr


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 20, 2021)

Veho said:


> Fine, is this better:


when the


----------



## jahrs (Mar 20, 2021)

I mean great way to secure a tech job i guess. Cause only you would know where the wire is


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 253070


Can confirm 



Lilith Valentine said:


> Screenshot from my stream
> View attachment 253080


HMM, I think I have seen this image before


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 20, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Can confirm
> 
> 
> HMM, I think I have seen this image before


I totally forgot to tag you


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 20, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 253091
> my extremely biased tiers of nintendo games
> please dont hit me


WHY IS RYTHMN REAVEN NOT IN S TIER


----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> when the


Moon hits your eye like a big pizza pie, that's amore?


----------



## Mythical (Mar 20, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 253091
> my extremely biased tiers of nintendo games
> please dont hit me


I'm sorry but your opinion is wrong. Advance Wars deserves atleast a tier and golden sun is a solid s

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


> Fine, is this better:


Now that's just messy work, ever heard of cable management xD


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 20, 2021)

Mythical said:


> I'm sorry but your opinion is wrong. Advance Wars deserves atleast a tier and golden sun is a solid s
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


not to forget, the mother franchise is in d.
mother. d.
how.


----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> not to forget, the mother franchise is in d.
> mother. d.
> how.


Are you surprised by the fact that the mother got the D? Where did you think babies come from?


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Mar 20, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 253091
> my extremely biased tiers of nintendo games
> please dont hit me


Mother is on there twice?

Sent from my atari using Tapatalk


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 20, 2021)

ethantic121212 said:


> Mother is on there twice?
> 
> Sent from my atari using Tapatalk


wha-
i didn't notice that, interesting


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## toguro_max (Mar 20, 2021)

That is the only thing that cames to mind when I hear "Network Cable Unplugged"...


----------



## Xzi (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Stealphie (Mar 20, 2021)

i know what i'm doing tonight


Scott_pilgrim said:


> Chillin by the fire(credit goes to skiwdbone on deviantart, check them out, they make cool art)
> View attachment 253002


furry


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 20, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> furry


----------



## Stealphie (Mar 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 253237


this isn't something you should be proud of /s


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 20, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> this isn't something you should be proud of /s


I wanna fuck a werewolf and I'm proud


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Stealphie (Mar 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 253243


Plot twist: Sonic doesn't own Counter Strike: Source


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 253091
> my extremely biased tiers of nintendo games
> please dont hit me


 I need the way to do that thanks-


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 21, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> Plot twist: Sonic doesn't own Counter Strike: Source



And even if he did, a hacker would outrun him like a passing breeze and Sonic would get headshotted on de_dust2 with the Quake 3 announcer callouts while making really weird noises over the mic with their mouth, and be a plain nuisance in general.

And yes, that is a hack one of my older brothers went against back in the day. I think he actually managed to down the guy with a good shotgun blast once. I can't imagine even Fatal1ty could pull off an AWP shot on these guys!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 253280



So, Nintendo is part of the Freemasonry?


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 21, 2021)

[/QUOTE]So, Nintendo is part of the Freemasonry?[/QUOTE]
I'm too afraid to answer that...


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 21, 2021)

So, Nintendo is part of the Freemasonry?[/QUOTE]
I'm too afraid to answer that...[/QUOTE]

Afraid of this scenario?


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2021)

If your game doesn't elicit these kind of reactions, don't even publish it. GO 90s OVER THE TOP OR GO HOME


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 21, 2021)

yall can now hit me
i should have chaned the d teir to i never played it and dont know much about it or the game is shit


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 21, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 253280


the fact that you put mario, kart mario and luigi in 3 different tiers is just so shocking and unexpected


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Mar 21, 2021)

PanTheFaun said:


> View attachment 253320


10 pictures taken moments before disaster


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 21, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 253236


so who would be rex? luigi?


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 21, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> so who would be rex? luigi?


_toad?_
just imagine up-taunt! (_in a high, squeaky voice: _"*GO, *_*MARIO!!!*_")


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 21, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> _toad?_
> just imagine up-taunt! (_in a high, squeaky voice: _"*GO, *_*MARIO!!!*_")


*COME ON, WARIO!*
well great now i have to do this edit


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 21, 2021)

Ladies and gents, may I introduce
*Tex*
Or
*Road


 *


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Mar 21, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> Ladies and gents, may I introduce
> *Tex*
> Or
> *Road
> View attachment 253331 *


tex, definitely.

edit: just imagine. _behold, the driver _tex_ and his blades, _pyrio _and _wythra_!_


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 21, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> tex, definitely.
> 
> edit: just imagine. _behold, the driver _tex_ and his blades, _pyrio _and _wythra_!_


If bowser was zeke, Turters can be Bowser Jr. and Pandoria can be... Peach? or Cackletta?
That way, this line would make more sense


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 21, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> If bowser was zeke, Turters can be Bowser Jr. and Pandoria can be... Peach? or Cackletta?
> That way, this line would make more sense
> 
> Alright, this needs to become a mod. We've gone too far to go back now and it would ACTUALLY motivate me enough to get the game.



haven't played xc2 but bowser's blade would for sure be kamek.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 21, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> Alright, this needs to become a mod. We've gone too far to go back now and it would ACTUALLY motivate me enough to get the game


Yay, another mod that's gonna flop in like a week


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 21, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Yay, another mod that's gonna flop in like a week


those cutscenes look prerecorded, reanimating (and voice acting) every one of those cutscenes exactly like the originals would be impossible. 

best chances are with making an entirely new spinoff game with the new characters (or just making a concept animation would work well too)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 21, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> best chances are with making an entirely new spinoff game with the new characters (or just making a concept animation would work well too)


Yay, another game that's gonna flop in a week


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Mar 21, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 253091
> my extremely biased tiers of nintendo games
> please dont hit me


Link to tier maker page or w/e?


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 21, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Yay, another mod that's gonna flop in like a week


i...know. *sigh*


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 21, 2021)

this happens all the time when i switch between switch and xbox
when im on xbox i keep pressig the b button becuase im used to pressing the a button when im on switch

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



banjo2 said:


> Link to tier maker page or w/e?


https://tiermaker.com/create/rank-nintendo-franchises-572838


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 21, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 253358
> this happens all the time when i switch between switch and xbox
> when im on xbox i keep pressig the b button becuase im used to pressing the a button when im on switch
> 
> ...


Thanks










(Series within tiers are not sorted)


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 21, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 253358
> this happens all the time when i switch between switch and xbox
> when im on xbox i keep pressig the b button becuase im used to pressing the a button when im on switch


*plays mario kart*
welp time to play forza
*plays forza*


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 21, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Thanks
> View attachment 253361
> View attachment 253360
> View attachment 253359
> (Series within tiers are not sorted)


poor starfy, he didn't do anything wrong yet is still put in bottom tier by everyone on gbatemp


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 21, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> poor starfy, he didn't do anything wrong yet is still put in bottom tier by everyone on gbatemp


#FREESTARFY


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 253358
> this happens all the time when i switch between switch and xbox
> when im on xbox i keep pressig the b button becuase im used to pressing the a button when im on switch
> 
> ...


I bound Optifine's zoom to one of the side mouse buttons and sometimes i instinctively clench my right hand whenever i want to see further ahead irl, sometimes i'll activate voice chat in csgo accidentally because i have it bound to the same button


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 21, 2021)

haven't done a tier list (ever) before, wanted to try it out

side note: i've only played the nes kid icarus, never the 3ds one


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Mar 21, 2021)

XAIXER said:


>


what is this


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 21, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> https://tiermaker.com/create/rank-nintendo-franchises-572838


Thanks, lad!
I left in the D-tier, so it doesn't feel like I consider the C-tier ones to be the worst. I wouldn't say I dislike the C-tier franchises either, I just don't find them very fun outside of a short session.
Also, I know I should try out a lot of stuff from here; I'm working on it.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 21, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> what is this


It's a picture of toad from Paper Mario: The Origami King. It goes unused.


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 21, 2021)

XAIXER said:


> It's a picture of toad from Paper Mario: The Origami King. It goes unused.


ah, i see. that's really interesting, i wonder why it's there


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 22, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 253381


I know what some of those things are.  Was never much of a fan of WoW raids.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 22, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 253381



That's weak when put against this:


----------



## Xzi (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 22, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 253387



Man, people have really taken a liking to this lady...


----------



## Xzi (Mar 22, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Man, people have really taken a liking to this lady...


She has large uhhhhhh...proportions.

Big mommy milky!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 22, 2021)

Xzi said:


> She has large uhhhhhh...proportions.
> 
> Big mommy milky!



And also has a claw that reminds me of a certain other Resident Evil monster...


----------



## Payne (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 22, 2021)

Veho said:


>


bruh i get it


----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 22, 2021)

Veho said:


>


süs


----------



## Schneitizel (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> süs


ඞ


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 22, 2021)

PanTheFaun said:


> View attachment 253423


cant wait to turn on my xobox series s to find a message to sleep in hell


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2021)

sus


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 22, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> this happens all the time when i switch between switch and xbox
> when im on xbox i keep pressig the b button becuase im used to pressing the a button when im on switch


*sees the Scott pilgrim retweeted*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Mar 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 253484


just wait 'til the sephiroth and pyra/mythra amiibos come out, wonder if they'd add support for them

edit: if someone has wwg and any of the dlc amiibos, do they work?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 22, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> just wait 'til the sephiroth and pyra/mythra amiibos come out, wonder if they'd add support for them


They probably won't


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> They probably won't


oh


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 22, 2021)

I heard ya'll like smol memes


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 22, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> I heard ya'll like smol memes
> View attachment 253498


Hey, it's my job to post unreadable memes


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 22, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 253499


And we'll make them buy all the same games for it, Again!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 22, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 253500


it's by doing everything that you become everyone
Or something like that
(In french) : C'est en faisant n'importe quoi qu'on devient n'importe qui
that's his catch phrase


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 22, 2021)

Credit goes to eromame


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 22, 2021)

i found this somewhere on my hard drive


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 22, 2021)

Credit goes to @noviipop on Twitter


----------



## smallissue (Mar 22, 2021)

you'll know when something is made by me based on the stupid fuck fucking font


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 23, 2021)

smallissue said:


> you'll know when something is made by me based on the stupid fuck fucking font


vlc can do editing?


----------



## smallissue (Mar 23, 2021)

yes


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Mar 23, 2021)

It's meme time


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)

before anyone asks what this says: the caption says "me looking for another car in gta"


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Budsixz (Mar 23, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> View attachment 253562


You need to purchase the argument from the in app store for $9.99

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 253557
> before anyone asks what this says: the caption says "me looking for another car in gta"


me looking for another car in gta


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)

Budsixz said:


> me looking for another car in gta


Me looking for another car in gta


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> View attachment 253562


you reminded me of this


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (Mar 23, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> you reminded me of this
> View attachment 253563


“In the fat (laughter?) there where better momos (monkeys?)” Lmao


----------



## MockyLock (Mar 23, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> it's by doing everything that you become everyone
> Or something like that
> (In french) : C'est en faisant n'importe quoi qu'on devient n'importe qui
> that's his catch phrase



Actually, i think it should be :
"It's by doing anyting that you become anyone".
Remi Gaillard


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 23, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> View attachment 253508


right is kazuma from konasuba, up from kazuma is rance from [REDACTED] right of rance is... the protag from Redo of Healer i think and down from him is the protag of rising of shield hero. did all of that only having to look up the anime name of one.
worst part is? i dont even watch anime but i just know them from memes i've seen over the years



Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 253545


guys we found the next sonic game sega is working on
*sonic goes to get a job at Walmart after the covid-19 pandemic*


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Stealphie (Mar 23, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 253387


i've seen this exact meme posted here before


Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 253501


"New Team Fortress 2 Update Released
-Free to plays can't talk
-Updated the localization files"


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> “In the fat (laughter?) there where better momos (monkeys?)” Lmao


Some context, momos is a way to reffer to a specific subset of memes, any that follow the When(Situation)+Template or When(Situation)+Template+But(Situation)+Template formulas, there is this group called seguidores de la grasa (literally followers of the fat) called like that because the founder is fat, often reffered to as SDLG or La Grasa for short


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2021)

Gaming cake


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2021)

You are not gonna believe this one


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Mar 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 253642


I know I've seen this one here before


 
But I don't see it on 397 so ????

Anyways this thread hit 1M views


----------



## zeello (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 23, 2021)

to @alexander1970 with Love from @WiiMiiSwitch


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 23, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 253668
> to @alexander1970 with Love from @WiiMiiSwitch


Wow, I will have to review that game soon


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 253673


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 23, 2021)

this is what you all get for not keeping up with 488 pages of memes from day 1...no I do not have a problem


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 23, 2021)

This is just a car, nothing dubious about it.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 23, 2021)

*Even way back then....


 *


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 23, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> *Even way back then....
> View attachment 253689 *


when yoshi's island is sus!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 253693


when you epically have crippling alcoholism


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 23, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> View attachment 253700


I don't get it.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 252950


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> I don't get it.


I'm guessing it means ying yang opposites as one guy lost a match while all the others won and the other won a match while everyone else lost


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I'm guessing it means ying yang opposites as one guy lost a match while all the others won and the other won a match while everyone else lost


I suppose that makes sense?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 23, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> aaaaaaaaand we need the horney police again...seems this fella has gotten more and more unhinged...it's only a matter of time before actual anime dicks start getting posted /s


Like
have you seen the bottom of page 479?
he's long gone


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 23, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Like
> have you seen the bottom of page 479?
> he's long gone


I've seen better. Or worse. I don't know your viewpoint.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 23, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> I've seen better. Or worse. I don't know your viewpoint.


my view point is that when you're posting borderline furry porn in the meme box with no context then how much further can you go


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 23, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> my view point is that when you're posting borderline furry porn in the meme box with no context then how much further can you go


Artwork of Nowi, from Fire Emblem Awakening?


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 23, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Artwork of Nowi, from Fire Emblem Awakening?


ok I guess that's worse


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Artwork of Nowi, from Fire Emblem Awakening?


Don't give me ideas


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 23, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> my view point is that when you're posting borderline furry porn in the meme box with no context then how much further can you go


liking a character for living a self destructive path in life by tailoring the way they compose themselves to meet the demeaning point of view bullys put on them is where I thought it was a bit far but I guess just posting straight art that isn't a meme is dumb too regardless of how lewd it is.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)

(googles nowi)

AWWW HELL NAW


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 23, 2021)

I'm still salty my Jojo meme got taken down for "not being game related" when there are jojo games and so many things that aren't even memes still up


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> I'm still salty my Jojo meme got taken down for "not being game related" when there are jojo games and so many things that aren't even memes still up


Oh well, sucks to be you


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 23, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> I'm still salty my Jojo meme got taken down for "not being game related" when there are jojo games and so many things that aren't even memes still up


*tumbleweed passes by*
you aren't used to the wild wild edge of forum now are ya partner


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 23, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> *tumbleweed passes by*
> you aren't used to the wild wild edge of forum now are ya partner


-says the person with an account 3 months younger then mine

but honestly I just like holding petty grudges lmao


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 23, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> ok I guess that's worse





Scott_pilgrim said:


> (googles nowi)
> 
> AWWW HELL NAW


She also gave birth to Nah, in the not-too-distant future. Just to make it worse for you two, in two different ways.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> *tumbleweed passes by*
> you aren't used to the wild wild edge of forum now are ya partner


*cowboy music starts playing*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AkiraKurusu said:


> She also gave birth to Nah, in the not-too-distant future. Just to make it worse for you two, in two different ways.


Basically me after reading that


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 23, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> -says the person with an account 3 months younger then mine
> 
> but honestly I just like holding petty grudges lmao


I have probably spent much more time in the meme box then you have. I'm not joking when I say I have at least taken a glance at all of the memes that have been posted here


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 253713


including reposts like this


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 23, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> I have at least taken a glance at all of the memes that have been posted here


 so have I, I'm literally going page by page right now. Why else would I reply to something like 10 pages back? I've been here since the beginning.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> including reposts like this


Yeah, I could look for new memes, or I could just go through my hard drive looking for gaming related memes


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 23, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> so have I, I'm literally going page by page right now. Why else would I reply to something like 10 pages back? I've been here since the beginning.


ditto...chears to being part of the day 1 club


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 23, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> ditto...chears to being part of the day 1 club


You two are nominated as the Meme Police then! Congrats and please serve us well! Here's your badges!


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 23, 2021)

Although, jt_1258 definitely has me beat for earliest post in meme box. I'm on page 17 and they're in the top 3. More interested in looking at memes than posting my own because I didn't even think to steal memes


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Mar 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 253695


this reminds Me of among us


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> this reminds Me of among us


But they're so different, I don't see the similarities


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 23, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> You two are nominated as the Meme Police then! Congrats and please serve us well! Here's your badges!
> View attachment 253718


I take the role with pleasure.


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> But they're so different, I don't see the similarities


Here, I'll show you
WARNING: ONCE YOU SEE IT, YOU CAN'T UNSEE IT


Spoiler


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 23, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Here, I'll show you
> WARNING: ONCE YOU SEE IT, YOU CAN'T UNSEE IT
> 
> 
> ...


I just don't see it.... jk, I think that was the joke btw


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Here, I'll show you
> WARNING: ONCE YOU SEE IT, YOU CAN'T UNSEE IT
> 
> 
> ...


People see among us in everything I swear, this is such a stretch


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> People see among us in everything I swear, this is such a stretch


If you played Among us you would get it


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)

Some really good prints by Paula Marilo


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> People see among us in everything I swear, this is such a stretch


You mean like this:


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> I don't get it.


The ying yang is about the evil in the good and the good in the evil, in this case, it's the loss within a winstreak and the win within a lossstreak


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 253730 View attachment 253730


Might want to chop that in half, and throw one away.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 24, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Might want to chop that in half, and throw one away.


That right there is basically my favorite inside joke, and I have no idea how you discovered it


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 24, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> That right there is basically my favorite inside joke, and I have no idea how you discovered it


I have no idea about any inside jokes, believe me.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Might want to chop that in half, and throw one away.


I'm one step ahead of you

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 24, 2021)

This place is off topic. Watch this with the subs:


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## StrayGuitarist (Mar 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I played cod and gta when I was 8, and look how I turned out
> 
> Although I did end up seeing worse stuff on the internet and I'm like 90% sure that's what really ruined me



Yeah, I was playing Serious Sam, Halo, GTA, CoD, Mortal Kombat and just about everything else that had a decent helping of violence and explicit imagery in it that I could get my hands on when I was a kid, and what REALLY fucked me up was all of the social experiences I went through, especially from the people not understanding how malleable my mind was at the time and impacting (and traumatizing) me in ways I still haven't healed from despite the fact that, to them, it was literally nothing, and they've moved past it years ago.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)

(Credit goes to epic smash time on tumblr)


----------



## Lightyose (Mar 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 253760



Congrats, you officially have killed me.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)

Lightyose said:


> Congrats, you officially have killed me.


rip lightyose, ????-2020


----------



## Lightyose (Mar 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> DEAD Lightyose SUCCESSFUL, 20XX-20XX



FIXED. XD



Spoiler: No sus intended



S
U
S


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 253765


whatever pays the bills, I guess


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Lightyose (Mar 24, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 253768



Ah yes. My mind is sleepy. I saw him and for some reason, I thought he had an N64/PS1 controller hybrid. A new inside meme.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## yoofo (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 24, 2021)

old meme


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



UltraSUPRA said:


> Brawl- is perfection.


you have had some horrible, awful takes but this is your worst take yet


----------



## MajinCubyan (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 24, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 24, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> I don't get it.


this leaderboard has one thing that really sticks out: the way the list is split up into people who lost, and the people who won. but, there's something wrong: on the upper half of the leaderboard (with all the people who won), one person had lost. this is unusual because since they lost, they should be at the bottom of the leaderboard, but instead they're at the top. in addition, one person who had won is at the bottom of the leaderboard, when they should be at the top. now, there's probably more factors to who makes it to where on the list, but this leaderboard especially catches the eye because one winner and one loser's places are swapped. the creator of the image drew a _yin yang_, a symbol representing duality and the connection of two contrasting sides, to further showcase the strange visual appearance of the leaderboard.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> this leaderboard has one thing that really sticks out: the way the list is split up into people who lost, and the people who won. but, there's something wrong: on the upper half of the leaderboard (with all the people who won), one person had lost. this is unusual because since they lost, they should be at the bottom of the leaderboard, but instead they're at the top. in addition, one person who had won is at the bottom of the leaderboard, when they should be at the top. now, there's probably more factors to who makes it to where on the list, but this leaderboard especially catches the eye because one winner and one loser's places are swapped. the creator of the image drew a _yin yang_, a symbol representing duality and the connection of two contrasting sides, to further showcase the strange visual appearance of the leaderboard.


Bro it's really not that complex 


Azerus_Kun said:


> The ying yang is about the evil in the good and the good in the evil, in this case, it's the loss within a winstreak and the win within a lossstreak


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)

B4 the "I can't read this" it says: 
Bad company lyrics
(Intro)
Mmmmm
(VERSE 1)
EA

(chorus)

Please make skate 4


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 253947


Took me a second, then it hit me and hurt like hell-


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 253952


i dont even really play games on my pc but this physically hurts me


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> i dont even really play games on my pc but this physically hurts me


why lol, it's just a waffle in the shape of a keyboard


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> why lol, it's just a waffle in the shape of a keyboard


from what im seeing, it looks like the keyboard WAS the shape of the waffle. you can even see little crumbs on it. keyboard ruined.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> from what im seeing, it looks like the keyboard WAS the shape of the waffle. you can even see little crumbs on it. keyboard ruined.


Well, keyboard collectors have tons of boards, I'm guessing this is a board the owner didn't care too much about, also crumbs are easy to clean, it's not "keyboard ruined"(plus, those aren't even crumbs lmao)


----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> from what im seeing, it looks like the keyboard WAS the shape of the waffle. you can even see little crumbs on it. keyboard ruined.


Those aren't crumbs, the space bar is just black with stars drawn on it, GET IT, STARS, SPACE, SPACE BAR, they may look like crumbs from afar but they're not; the keys don't align with the indentations on the waffle; and the waffle was made on the keyboard waffle iron:


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 24, 2021)

Veho said:


> Those aren't crumbs, the space bar is just black with stars drawn on it, GET IT, STARS, SPACE, SPACE BAR, they may look like crumbs from afar but they're not; the keys don't align with the indentations on the waffle; and the waffle was made on the keyboard waffle iron:


oh
well now that actually looks pretty neat
thank you for cleansing my eyes


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)

Veho said:


> Those aren't crumbs, the space bar is just black with stars drawn on it, GET IT, STARS, SPACE, SPACE BAR, they may look like crumbs from afar but they're not; the keys don't align with the indentations on the waffle; and the waffle was made on the keyboard waffle iron:


@1B51004 get fucking owned


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> @1B51004 get fucking owned


i said i thanked him for cleansing my eyes, what more do you want?


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> you have had some horrible, awful takes but this is your worst take yet


you have had some horrible, awful takes but this is your worst take yet


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)

Credit:https://www.deviantart.com/infinitedge2u

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



1B51004 said:


> i said i thanked him for cleansing my eyes, what more do you want?


I was joking


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> you have had some horrible, awful takes but this is your worst take yet


you have had some horrible, awful takes but this is your worst take yet


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> you have had some horrible, awful takes but this is your worst take yet


Oh yeah? Name every horrible take.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Oh yeah? Name every horrible take.


Every take I disagree with


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Mar 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 253952


Now this is a perfect Waffle for a Gaming Raccoon!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Oh yeah? Name every horrible take.


Sonic 2006. That is it, you don't need more


----------



## Budsixz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 25, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 254005


Which show is the left guy from? I _think_ I've seen him before...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 25, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Which show is the left guy from? I _think_ I've seen him before...


king of the hill


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> king of the hill
> View attachment 254008


I am oddly aroused


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 25, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> king of the hill
> View attachment 254008


Face not pixellated enough to match triangle-boobs.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 254014


Re-post....Watch it Mister! Respect my authoritah!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 254016


Well, considering the original arcade game has a rather well-known kill screen after 255 levels (due to poor coding around the level-icon display, causing the game to continue printing loads of icons, even going past the actual icon images and filling the right side of the screen with garbage data), that could be interpreted as...something horrific.

Everything's a normal maze, until practically half of the world horrifically glitches out and traps you - FOREVER. No escape, no progress can be made _ever again_.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 253958
> Credit:https://www.deviantart.com/infinitedge2u
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


i know. i was joking too.


----------



## CTR640 (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## jahrs (Mar 25, 2021)

Huh thats actually funny like a literal joke. Guy walks into apple HQ its hot in here maybe install windows gets punted into a wall.


----------



## CTR640 (Mar 25, 2021)

jahrs said:


> Huh thats actually funny like a literal joke. Guy walks into apple HQ its hot in here maybe install windows gets punted into a wall.


Ikr hahaha


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Lightyose (Mar 25, 2021)

CTR640 said:


>


I approve this meme



Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 254088



I know, I have committed this crime before.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)

CPG said:


>


This was me but the other way around since I'm the older sibling


----------



## CTR640 (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Mar 25, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 254111


The doctor needs a new working brain lol


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 254129


god dammit...how did I never notice...had this big ol' plan...was about to have you in check mate in 3 but then your jackass bishop snipes my queen. what the hell


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Mar 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 254129


Nerf bishop tbh


----------



## Xzi (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 254148


Basically what happened


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 26, 2021)

XAIXER said:


>


Wow, when someone actually pays for WinRAR


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 26, 2021)

XAIXER said:


>


fixed


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 26, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> fixed
> View attachment 254203


The virgin winrar vs the Chad 7 zip


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> The virgin winrar vs the Chad 7 zip


imaging _not _using 7zip smh


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 26, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> imaging _not _using 7zip smh


Or imagine 7zip popping up everytime you start your PC, asking you to pay.....


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 26, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Or imagine 7zip popping up everytime you start your PC, asking you to pay.....


no


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 26, 2021)

May offend, but still funny.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Mar 26, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


>


Idk why people put kids in time outs, they should just do this


----------



## Lightyose (Mar 26, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> fixed
> View attachment 254203



I may be feeling personally attacked.


----------



## CTR640 (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Mar 26, 2021)

CTR640 said:


>


whoever modeled that is Legally Skilled®


----------



## CTR640 (Mar 26, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> whoever modeled that is Legally Skilled®


Or...Barely Legally Skilled®


----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## RichardTheKing (Mar 26, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 254148


PRE-BUILTS, SON! I prefer them, as I _don't_ want to go through the hassle of testing components to see if they work together; I want something that DOES work.

I mean, look at Caddicarus; his work computer broke, so he ordered parts for a new one, only for them to arrive late and not work, meaning he had to buy more components to see if they worked, which they didn't, and he lost practically a full day's worth of recorded footage during the multi-week-long PitA.
He spent over 7000 pounds on shit that didn't work - I, for one, don't want to go through the same experience.


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 26, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> PRE-BUILTS, SON! I prefer them, as I _don't_ want to go through the hassle of testing components to see if they work together; I want something that DOES work.
> 
> I mean, look at Caddicarus; his work computer broke, so he ordered parts for a new one, only for them to arrive late and not work, meaning he had to buy more components to see if they worked, which they didn't, and he lost practically a full day's worth of recorded footage during the multi-week-long PitA.
> He spent over 7000 pounds on shit that didn't work - I, for one, don't want to go through the same experience.


what kind of ass backwards computer building shit do you have in mind? 1. it sounds like he had a hell of a time with faulty parts coming in, 2. you should not just be buying a part and waiting for it to show up to see if it will work...usually it's a matter of the mother board supporting the part and typically there is info out there...from the manufacturer at that on what is supported by it...


----------



## RichardTheKing (Mar 26, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> what kind of ass backwards computer building shit do you have in mind? 1. it sounds like he had a hell of a time with faulty parts coming in, 2. you should not just be buying a part and waiting for it to show up to see if it will work...usually it's a matter of the mother board supporting the part and typically there is info out there...from the manufacturer at that on what is supported by it...


I've never done PC building before (the laptop I'm using is a Lenovo Legion Y530 from 2018), but his experience...don't want that to happen to me.


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 254165


----------



## CTR640 (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Louse (Mar 26, 2021)

beans will be useful


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Stealphie (Mar 26, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> beans will be useful
> View attachment 254293


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 26, 2021)

Veho said:


>


... And learnt to spell there too.

(yeah, I'm late. Sorry)


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 26, 2021)

Stealphie said:


>


got only one response to such criminal acts


----------



## Stealphie (Mar 26, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> got only one response to such criminal acts
> View attachment 254326


I hate you


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 26, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> I hate you


oh the feeling is quite mutual pal


----------



## Lightyose (Mar 26, 2021)

I like beans. (DON'T KILL ME).


----------



## toguro_max (Mar 27, 2021)

CTR640 said:


>


That yellow + blue car reminds me of Interstate '76 for some reason...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 27, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> PRE-BUILTS, SON! I prefer them


*vomits* HOW DARE YOU HAVE OPINIONS


----------



## Louse (Mar 27, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> got only one response to such criminal acts
> View attachment 254326


_hold up
>_cateline

gimme sos


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Louse (Mar 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 254380


_dear god_


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Louse (Mar 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 254381


heh. ha! HE! ho.


not mine obviously but this is amazing i dont care


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 27, 2021)

The Portal series truly are magnificent!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 27, 2021)

Everyone: please post readable memes
me:


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 27, 2021)

(Credit goes to aviarei on tumblr: https://aviarei.tumblr.com/)


----------



## TheJeweler (Mar 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 254409
> (If anyone knows the artist, let me know)


Aviarei
https://aviarei.tumblr.com/


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 27, 2021)

Based on a trippy episode: https://www.slapkirk.com/


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 254412


Re-post again...Damn it! Learn your Memes...Go back and look at all 500 pages....


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 27, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Re-post again...Damn it! Learn your Memes...Go back and look at all 500 pages....
> View attachment 254416


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 27, 2021)

Now I know how he does it....Found it on a China ebay like site...


----------



## RichardTheKing (Mar 27, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Re-post again...Damn it! Learn your Memes...Go back and look at all 500 pages....
> View attachment 254416


What five hundred pages? I didn't know there was a page -2 on this thread...


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Mar 27, 2021)

i know this and/or similar images have already been posted here but i don't care


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Everyone: please post readable memes
> me:
> View attachment 254386


jokes on you, i can read that


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Mar 27, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


>


alright, that's it. you thumbnail-posters have gone too far.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 27, 2021)

Lol day one for Crash 4.  Shoulda just put it on Steam without the always-online requirement, like the N Sane Trilogy.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2021)

cauliquackers said:


>


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 27, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> alright, that's it. you thumbnail-posters have gone too far.


Not sure, but I think it's the window asking if you want to make Chrome/Firefox your default internet browser


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Lightyose (Mar 27, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


>



I approve.


----------



## yoofo (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 28, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> alright, that's it. you thumbnail-posters have gone too far.


Agreed, here's a free app to upsize any pic...https://resizing.app/features/resize-png/


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 28, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 254491


Literally me with my stream


----------



## Chary (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Lightyose (Mar 28, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 254748



Sims when do they not play it?


----------



## CTR640 (Mar 28, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> alright, that's it. you thumbnail-posters have gone too far.


I tried to enhance it with my super Artificial Intellegence quantumcomputer and it still even fails:


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 28, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WiiMiiSwitch said:


>


----------



## CTR640 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 28, 2021)

Veho said:


>


This looks familiar. As in the following...

Boss: hey...can you fill in for me?
Me: sure, what's up?
Boss: there's a network cable unplugged at <number>. Can you go into the server rack and make sure it's connected.
Me: Can do. 
Boss: oh, yeah, and...just leave it organized, will you?
Me: sure. 
Me: *upon checking server rack*


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2021)

XAIXER said:


>


The author made a revision of this comic, with laptops this time: 







It's legit, on his page: 
https://www.instagram.com/system32comics/


Anyway, the unauthorized repairs fall into one of two camps: 
1: repair the phone perfectly and everyone is happy; 
2: hack patch up job that makes your phone explode the next time it's charged. 





Taleweaver said:


> View attachment 254852


You played it left to right?


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 28, 2021)

Also...saw a good one some pages back but it missed a third panel. So...here ya go: 






EDIT: @Veho:



> You played it left to right?



Nobody told me I had to play it right to left! No wonder manga never made sense to me!


----------



## CTR640 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Stealphie (Mar 28, 2021)

We're almost in page 500. Huh.


----------



## CTR640 (Mar 28, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> We're almost in page 500. Huh.


If we reach page 500th, then someone must be really sus. Either the first person is sus or the middle or the last.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 28, 2021)

Veho said:


> The author made a revision of this comic, with laptops this time:


My Version.



credit to @ System32Comics for the original art.


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 28, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


well dam...nso being better then something...that's depressing
coming from someone stupid enough to pay for the family plan for there friends


----------



## yoofo (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Fevirre (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Stealphie (Mar 28, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 254444


Isn't your favorite game a pokémon game


----------



## yoofo (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Mar 28, 2021)

yoofo said:


> View attachment 254911


challenge accepted.

edit: well then


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 28, 2021)

yoofo said:


> View attachment 254911


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 28, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 254912


every maze is personalized


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 28, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 254912


I turned on a Edison cheat code....


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 28, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> Isn't your favorite game a pokémon game


Yes


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 28, 2021)

alright, i figured out a new maze speedrun strategy
you just have to alter the game's memory so the resolution parameters are significantly altered, then you draw a line


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 29, 2021)

consider this maze solved


----------



## Xzi (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Stealphie (Mar 29, 2021)

Page 500. Nice.


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 29, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> Page 500. Nice.


funny thing is, it even started with valentine saying "yes"


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Mar 29, 2021)

heres a meme i stole from reddit


----------



## Stealphie (Mar 29, 2021)

Tweaker_Modding said:


> heres a meme i stole from reddit


Is this an unironic among us meme in march 2021


----------



## Xzi (Mar 29, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> Is this an unironic among us meme in march 2021


It's meta as long as Scott_Pilgrim hates it.


----------



## Budsixz (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 29, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> Is this an unironic among us meme in march 2021


It is, deal with it, bitch


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 29, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> It is, deal with it


No
I can't take it anymore


----------



## Lightyose (Mar 29, 2021)

Mario, run. Run away.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Mar 29, 2021)

yoofo said:


> View attachment 254911


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 29, 2021)

Lightyose said:


> Mario, run. Run away.
> 
> View attachment 254976
> 
> View attachment 254978


Guys... the moon seems kinda... odd don't you think?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## TheJeweler (Mar 29, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 255055


Wait.... Where's the source?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 29, 2021)

TheJeweler said:


> Wait.... Where's the source?


check the top left corner


----------



## yoofo (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 29, 2021)

yoofo said:


> View attachment 255057


Do you live in Chernobyl or something?


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 29, 2021)

Lightyose said:


> Mario, run. Run away.
> 
> View attachment 254976


Long day. Daylight saving hours?


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 29, 2021)

yoofo said:


> View attachment 255057


Poat 10,000, nice


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 29, 2021)

yoofo said:


> View attachment 255057


I wouldn't be able to go anywhere or even hang out on my couch in Australia without having a full-sized flamethrower strapped to my back.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## sloppycrap (Mar 29, 2021)

yoofo said:


> View attachment 255057



Alien: Survival Horror
Aliens: Action Adventure
Alien^3: Comedy

I haven't seen the rest, but I don't think I want to.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 29, 2021)

CPG said:


>


Has anyone ever actually said this?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 29, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 255076


This could be applied for so many bad jokes-


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 30, 2021)

If planes can fly why aren't they made outta birds


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Mar 30, 2021)

aw hell naw they kilt amdrongle


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## sloppycrap (Mar 30, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> If planes can fly why aren't they made outta birds


If the meme box is made out of funny why isn't it


----------



## Fevirre (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Mar 30, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> View attachment 255106
> 
> aw hell naw they kilt amdrongle


I think this is the most likes I've ever gotten so far.. Thanks for the likes I guess.. I didn't really expect my first memebox submission to be that good tbh..


----------



## yoofo (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Mar 30, 2021)

sv_cheats 1
noclip


----------



## lemonmaster (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Mar 30, 2021)

less goo


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 30, 2021)

lemonmaster said:


>


What?


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 30, 2021)

lemonmaster said:


>


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 30, 2021)

yoofo said:


> View attachment 255169





Meanwhile, you have people on their mics making noises like, "dudldudlddudulluldudldudludu" and them spray painting rule 34 on every wall of de_dust2!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 30, 2021)

yoofo said:


> View attachment 255169


"func_vehicle" -Enzo Ferrari


----------



## Ericzander (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Mar 30, 2021)

lemonmaster said:


>





smileyhead said:


> What?


DaBaby on DaGameBoy!!


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 30, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> DaBaby on DaGameBoy!!


Who?


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Mar 30, 2021)

I don't have anymore memes on my PC that are as good as "aw hell naw they kilt amdrongle" so here's an old one I made in photoshop, featuring an actual pic of me
Edit: forgot to mention that there's a deepfried version that I'll post if you want


----------



## gudenau (Mar 30, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 255229


Bad Vins bad.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Azerus_Kun said:


> View attachment 254443


I used to have one of these things.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 30, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Who?


Rapper, became a huge meme for some reason


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 30, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Rapper


Oh.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 30, 2021)

lemonmaster said:


>


I have edited this image on top of a video games console, therefore it complies with the thread's rules:


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Mar 30, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 255354


not the meme police but that's definitely a repost :/


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Mar 30, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> not the meme police but that's definitely a repost :/


Scott probably succeeded the exams and now he got the:


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 30, 2021)

CTR640 said:


> Scott probably succeeded the exams and now he got the:


I don't have one lol, but as I always have said, fuck the police


----------



## CTR640 (Mar 30, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I don't have one lol, but as I always have said, fuck the police


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 31, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> not the meme police but that's definitely a repost :/


everything he posts is a repost


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Mar 31, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 255356


*clears throat*
















XELIOGRAVIUS FOUR


----------



## Xzi (Mar 31, 2021)

CTR640 said:


>


Recently got a NES and some games from eBay.  None of them worked until I blew in them, then they all worked.  NES...NES never changes.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 31, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 255356


I once saw this picture but instead of Hideo Kojima, it was Eiji Aonuma
But it still was "besides Castlevania" below xD


----------



## bahamut920 (Mar 31, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> View attachment 255349


Now, hear me out...


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Lightyose (Mar 31, 2021)

CTR640 said:


> Scott probably succeeded the exams and now he got the:



Oh, so they stole my MemeStealing license. That explains a lot. 

Also. GIVE IT BACK.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Mar 31, 2021)

*sees date*
31/03/2021
It's time.




*grabs popcorn*


----------



## Fevirre (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## ghjfdtg (Mar 31, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Recently got a NES and some games from eBay.  None of them worked until I blew in them, then they all worked.  NES...NES never changes.


Giving them a good clean with isopropyl alcohol also works and is less corrosive.


----------



## CTR640 (Mar 31, 2021)

Every single time in GTAO


----------



## MajinCubyan (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 31, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 255379


The ultimate patch would just remove the whole game and replace it with an entirely new one. 




Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 255355


Eh. 
Entertainment System (or maybe Famicom)
Super Nintendo Entertainment System (Super Famicom) 
64
GameCube
Wii 
Wii U
Switch


Oh, and the handhelds? 
Gameboy, 
Gameboy Advance 
DS 
3DS 
_2_DS 
Switch.


----------



## Veho (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Mar 31, 2021)

bahamut920 said:


> Now, hear me out...
> View attachment 255369


----------



## CTR640 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Fevirre (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## sloppycrap (Mar 31, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> not the meme police but that's definitely a repost :/



More important: He stopped posting thumbnails


----------



## Lightyose (Mar 31, 2021)

Mario, the end is near, prepare! Luigi shall take over!!!


----------



## CTR640 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Mar 31, 2021)

Costello said:


> OH NO, LUIGI!
> 
> View attachment 158939
> 
> ...


this meme is finally relevant again


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2021)

Lightyose said:


> View attachment 255437
> 
> Mario, the end is near, prepare! Luigi shall take over!!!


----------



## Xzi (Mar 31, 2021)

ghjfdtg said:


> Giving them a good clean with isopropyl alcohol also works and is less corrosive.


That's the thing: the contacts didn't need cleaning on any of the games, they're about as shiny as a brand new car.  Still couldn't get any of them to work by simply inserting them.  I remember similar experiences with even brand new NES decks back in the day, so if you ask me, the console really is just that finnicky.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 31, 2021)

For his neutral special he wields _G U N



 _


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2021)

Xzi said:


> For his neutral special he wields _G U N
> 
> View attachment 255476 _


Marth?


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Lightyose (Mar 31, 2021)

It's ending already.


----------



## ghjfdtg (Mar 31, 2021)

Xzi said:


> That's the thing: the contacts didn't need cleaning on any of the games, they're about as shiny as a brand new car.  Still couldn't get any of them to work by simply inserting them.  I remember similar experiences with even brand new NES decks back in the day, so if you ask me, the console really is just that finnicky.


Strange. Could be the contacts in the slot. If i had a NES with this problem i wouuld clean the hell out of it. Buut yeah, i remember the blowing trick and used it myself back then. Today i rarely use it.


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 1, 2021)

CTR640 said:


>


It looks so much better now


 


CTR640 said:


>


Eh...


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Apr 1, 2021)

Still March 31st here, but DAMN is this one good April Fools


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 1, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Still March 31st here, but DAMN is this one good April Fools


this is the 90's filter
Back then, there was 256 colors and yes pictures really looked like this


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Apr 1, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> this is the 90's filter
> Back then, there was 256 colors and yes pictures really looked like this


Wait, patrons got this as an option?


----------



## 64bitmodels (Apr 1, 2021)

please gbatemp keep this as an actual optional theme to keep on the site,i beg you this is based as fuck i love this theme


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 1, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Wait, patrons got this as an option?


wait... you mean you not patreon guys dont see that all images on this site are fucked up???

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 1, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> wait... you mean you not patreon guys dont see that all images on this site are fucked up???
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 255504


Everyone can see it, as to my knowledge


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Apr 1, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Everyone can see it, as to my knowledge


Yes, but I was talking about how Noctosphere said that patrons could have had this theme for years. Honestly, I like this.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Apr 1, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> wait... you mean you not patreon guys dont see that all images on this site are fucked up???
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 255504


I'm not patreon and I can see all of this awesomeness


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2021)

Not a real "gaming meme" but I want to save this for the prosperity


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Apr 1, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Not a real "gaming meme" but I want to save this for the prosperity
> View attachment 255544


should be a classic theme here, feels great to see that old style again.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 1, 2021)

Don't worry, Sabin is on it.


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 1, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 255730


oh ya...nearly forgot they yanked fire emblem for no good reason too...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 1, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 255730


Yeah but who cares about fire emblem


----------



## Xzi (Apr 1, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Yeah but who cares about fire emblem


I like Three Houses, but Marth's been dominant in Smash for too long.  He can die.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Fevirre (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## lokomelo (Apr 2, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 255755


Wow I bet it would play faster 

On side note: Sega Genesis is objectively a dumb name. I am happy that it was called Sega Mega Drive where I live.


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 2, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 255755


Who's the guy on Yoshi?


----------



## bahamut920 (Apr 2, 2021)

Finally picked up the new Monster Hunter game.


----------



## jahrs (Apr 2, 2021)

Took me way to long to get the Mario jokes had to go back 3 pages before I found a meme that cleared things up for me. i forgot they were gonna remove the 3d all stars game from the store yesterday.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 2, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 255755


Thanks I hate it.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 2, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Who's the guy on Yoshi?


Sonic, d'uh


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Apr 2, 2021)

lokomelo said:


> On side note: Sega Genesis is objectively a dumb name. I am happy that it was called Sega Mega Drive where I live.



what’s so dumb about it? Ive always quite liked both names, but never really thought one was better.


----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2021)

lokomelo said:


> On side note: Sega Genesis is objectively a dumb name. I am happy that it was called Sega Mega Drive where I live.


Nothing wrong with the name Genesis. And it could be worse. It was released as Super Aladdin Boy in some regions.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 2, 2021)

Veho said:


> Nothing wrong with the name Genesis.


Well there's nothing wrong with it except...

But I suppose confusion was easy enough to avoid by always referring to it by the full name, "Sega Genesis" in their marketing.


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 2, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Well there's nothing wrong with it except...
> 
> But I suppose confusion was easy enough to avoid by always referring to it by the full name, "Sega Genesis" in their marketing.


kind of like how not many call the N64 just the 64...


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 2, 2021)

have any of you seen the end of the golden wind part of jojo? ...cause this is honestly what it's feeling like for mario
https://twitter.com/LavenzaHeadpats/status/1377251967085518848?s=20

edit: how tf do you embed tweets?


----------



## lokomelo (Apr 2, 2021)

Veho said:


> Nothing wrong with the name Genesis. And it could be worse. It was released as Super Aladdin Boy in some regions.


Genesis is bible stuff, sounds weird on a console. I didn't knew about "Super Aladdin Boy", It is funny, a terrible name, but still funny.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Apr 2, 2021)

lokomelo said:


> Genesis is bible stuff, sounds weird on a console. I didn't knew about "Super Aladdin Boy", It is funny, a terrible name, but still funny.


Genesis can also just mean the beginning of something, and in many ways it was the beginning of SEGA’s success in the US home console market despite having the Master System before it. It really marked a new age for sega, at least in the eyes of US consumers where it greatly rivaled the SNES.


----------



## CTR640 (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## James_ (Apr 2, 2021)

hey uh guys i think something happened


----------



## CTR640 (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Apr 2, 2021)

Gex: enter the dragonfly


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Apr 2, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Who's the guy on Yoshi?


probably knuckles tbh, he's red
i wonder where sonic is though?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 2, 2021)

artist: https://www.deviantart.com/infinitedge2u


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 2, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 255906


do you know da traitor?


----------



## rimoJO (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2021)

50 shades of RGB






Back in my day it was one shade of beige and we liked it that way


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 3, 2021)

CTR640 said:


>


"I'M-A LUIGI, NUMBAH ONE!!!!"

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



 

Remember when twitter looked like this?


----------



## slimbizzy (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 255913
> 
> artist: https://www.deviantart.com/infinitedge2u


I don't like what am I seeing


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 3, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> I don't like what am I seeing





*Ok, What's the problem?*


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 255996
> *Ok, What's the problem?*


Furrys


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 3, 2021)

And?


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 3, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> And?


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Apr 3, 2021)

It’s 2011 all over again..


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Furrys


furries*


----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2021)

How to apply thermal paste:


----------



## rimoJO (Apr 3, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 255906


it's even better when you use the april 1st theme


----------



## Fevirre (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 4, 2021)

Fevirre said:


> View attachment 256143


fixed


 
(for those of you who don't get the joke, the joke is that ea micro trans action (luagh))


----------



## slimbizzy (Apr 4, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> fixed
> View attachment 256144
> (for those of you who don't get the joke, the joke is that ea micro trans action (luagh))


GOLD


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 4, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> fixed
> View attachment 256144
> (for those of you who don't get the joke, the joke is that ea micro trans action (luagh))


i still dont get it 
I dont really do micro-transaction with EA tbh...
On origin, I only play The Sims 4, though I bought ALL its packs/kits


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Maq47 (Apr 4, 2021)

Veho said:


>


If you count not having proper function names as a bug, every square except row 3, column 1.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Apr 4, 2021)

Dafuq?


----------



## CTR640 (Apr 4, 2021)

Oh come on now, it's all gaming related so dafuq? Laughing to death tbh lol


And me: who dafuq is the finale boss lol


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Apr 4, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 256235



Why yes, I'll name one of my future children I'll totes be having Guilty Gear XX Accent Core Plus R! XD


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Apr 4, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 256253


Moist and high as fuck too, eh


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 5, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Moist and high as fuck too, eh


Lots of moist stuff in the van


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Apr 5, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Why yes, I'll name one of my future children I'll totes be having Guilty Gear XX Accent Core Plus R! XD


Why not Amogus lol


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 5, 2021)

CTR640 said:


> Why not Amogus lol


‘Amogus’ isn't the title of a game.


----------



## CTR640 (Apr 5, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> ‘Amogus’ isn't the title of a game.


Amongus then? To be not a sus when having a job application.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Apr 5, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 256321


Hmm, if we play the Suez Canal like a real life Tetris, then we should be able to make boats vanish to restore the supplychain and PS5 for everyone!!!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 5, 2021)

CTR640 said:


> Hmm, if we play the Suez Canal like a real life Tetris, then we should be able to make boats vanish to restore the supplychain and PS5 for everyone!!!



What if those are the boats currently carrying ps5 stock....

It's making sense why nobody can find them


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 5, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 256346


Is that Star Wars prequels? Allow me to rant for thirteen hours telling you why only 1 movie out of the entire series is worthwhile


----------



## gudenau (Apr 5, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 256298


New games are not offline even in single player. :-D


----------



## sloppycrap (Apr 5, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Is that Star Wars prequels? Allow me to rant for thirteen hours telling you why only 1 movie out of the entire series is worthwhile



Episode I - no
Episode II - no
Episode III - no
Episode IV - yes, because it's the first one
Episode V - yes, because I haven't seen it in like 30 fucking years and I'm imagining it was okay
Episode VI - no
Episode VII - no
Episode VIII - no
Episode IX - no

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

IV and VI are the only ones I seem to ever catch when they're on TV and holy crap, what garbage.  That said, I used to have a Star Wars bedspread that matched my Star Wars window shades, and a bunch of Star Wars action figures, that fit in my Star Wars Millennium Falcon (that I could have sold for a shitload of money if I hadn't thrown it out as a kid).

Anyway, yes, Star Wars is a cultural phenomenon, but man people have bad taste.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Apr 5, 2021)

A JRPG affinity chart you are using to track who you have talked to reads more like a hit list than anything.

Edit:
My image didn't show up when I posted this..


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Apr 5, 2021)

At least I got an error this time. :^)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hey it worked this time.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Apr 5, 2021)

School work goes brrrr.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 5, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 256362


glock glock mofther fucker, it's the repost police


jt_1258 said:


> Customization in animal crossing was a mistake.
> View attachment 242713


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> glock glock mofther fucker, it's the repost police


Eof so song


----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2021)

Me in the 4th grade


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2021)

(Credit goes to @nerinn_ on Twitter)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Apr 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 256398



Transfusions go brrrrrr.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2021)

credit goes to frenschesco


----------



## gudenau (Apr 6, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Finally.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2021)

Context


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Apr 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 256430


>Warns greedy developers
>Resells 10+ years old games for way more than they're worth
Seems legit


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2021)

Outfit swap(credit goes to nortuet on Twitter)


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## leon315 (Apr 6, 2021)

Veho said:


>


HAHAHA, reminds myself that i used to play that way too!



VinsCool said:


> View attachment 256235



Do you know those who named their kids after *Skyrim?*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2021)

leon315 said:


> Do you know those who named their kids after *Skyrim?*


Oh yeah, little baby Dovahkiin. The parents got a lifetime supply of Bethesda games for doing that. 

Bethesda hasn't released a single game since.    


So, um, yeah


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2021)

Veho said:


> Oh yeah, little baby Dovahkiin. They got a lifetime supply of Bethesda games.
> 
> Bethesda hasn't released a single game since.
> 
> ...


I'm naming my future kid nvidia


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I'm naming my future kid nvidia


Tell the kid to look out for scalpers.


----------



## leon315 (Apr 6, 2021)

Veho said:


> Oh yeah, little baby Dovahkiin. The parents got a lifetime supply of Bethesda games for doing that.
> 
> Bethesda hasn't released a single game since.
> 
> ...


BETHESDA indeed released games, never heard of Fallout 76? hahahah


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Lightyose (Apr 6, 2021)

MajinCubyan said:


> View attachment 256608



Should have been: "Nintendo Direct Mini: Partner Showcase."


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## smallissue (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Apr 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 256643


pegi-3


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Apr 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 256647


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 7, 2021)

"Where did you die?"

>No you
No you


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Apr 7, 2021)

Lightyose said:


> "Where did you die?"
> 
> >No you
> No you


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 7, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> View attachment 256655


"When the imposter is Sus"
>Sus
Amogus


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Apr 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 256643


we've all done it tbh


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Apr 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 256653


Once I had like 8 and my power went out. :-)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Once I had like 8 and my power went out. :-)


F


----------



## gudenau (Apr 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> F


The best part about it I was on the save screen just about to press the save button. :-)


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 256658


Re-Post King:


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 7, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 256688 View attachment 256689View attachment 256691


My hero


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## smallissue (Apr 7, 2021)

dammit sleep always forcing me to live a healthy lifestyle


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)

smallissue said:


> dammit sleep always forcing me to live a healthy lifestyle


@Chary reading this:


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 7, 2021)

smallissue said:


> dammit sleep always forcing me to live a healthy lifestyle



What sleep? Isn't sleeping a myth?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)

(To be clear, I mean dnd homebrew here, not console homebrew)


----------



## James_ (Apr 7, 2021)

image hosting sites ain't working for some reason so just ignore the attached files


----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Apr 7, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> "When the imposter is Sus"
> >Sus
> Amogus


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2021)

My totally unpopular opinion of Zelda games


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 7, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> My totally unpopular opinion of Zelda gamesView attachment 256772



How haven't you played the best game of all time: The Zelda CDI series!? I'm disappointed...


----------



## James_ (Apr 7, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> My totally unpopular opinion of Zelda gamesView attachment 256772


here's mine

laugh at me


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2021)

James_ said:


> here's mine
> 
> laugh at me


I think you need to play more Zelda games-


----------



## James_ (Apr 7, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> I think you need to play more Zelda games-


no shit, sherlock


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 256784


Same energy


----------



## James_ (Apr 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Same energy
> View attachment 256785


you know what i'm about to say


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## James_ (Apr 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 256790


thank god microsoft added this button


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Apr 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 256790


365 x 68 = 24,820.
this guy's been pressing the same button for almost a quarter of 100,000 years.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Apr 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 256794


wholesome


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Lightyose (Apr 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 256794


That's me but with cats.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 7, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Thanks a lot.

Now every time online I see a chainsaw lollipop anime manga character, I'll presume it's Danny Trejo trying to blend in with regular players.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Apr 7, 2021)

James_ said:


> here's mine
> 
> laugh at me


nah, zelda a link to the past (snes)was most difinetly the best zelda ever.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 7, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 256784


Genders other than 0 and 1 are unused by humans and used by mushrooms instead.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Genders other than 0 and 1 are unused by humans and used by mushrooms instead.


guess I'm a mushroom


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> guess I'm a mushroom


Impossible. There is no such thing as a talking mushroom.

Unless…
Toad?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Impossible. There is no such thing as a talking mushroom.
> 
> Unless…
> Toad?


You thought I was scott, but it was me, toad!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 256810


This is why I'm a Sony fan, Microsoft is so idiotic with their business decisions.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## James_ (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)

Botw fan, can confirm


----------



## James_ (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## James_ (Apr 7, 2021)

scott i can only see only your memes on the home page what have you done


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 256830


Do you even pay attention to what’s posted here anymoreeeee
That’s like the tenth imagine in recent memory you’ve posted here that’s already been here ;O;


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 256831


What kind of caveman IDE doesn't have the lines numbered?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2021)

Scott, man, I have to ask you something. I have to ask you. Are you posting those pics from your GBA? Because man, I'm almost positive they exist in a higher resolution somewhere out there.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)

Veho said:


> Scott, man, I have to ask you something. I have to ask you. Are you posting those pics from your GBA? Because man, I'm almost positive they exist in a higher resolution somewhere out there.


I'm posting them from my ds lite, actually


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Apr 7, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> View attachment 256836
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 256837


Suck my dick, I do what I want

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> View attachment 256836
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 256837


Also, what the fuck do you mean when you say "this format" there's several different formats here


----------



## gudenau (Apr 7, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> My totally unpopular opinion of Zelda gamesView attachment 256772



Wrong, WW is better than WWHD. :V


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Apr 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 256715
> (To be clear, I mean dnd homebrew here, not console homebrew)


dang I thought you meant brewing beer at home


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 256830





Spoiler: Don't read this cringe



You see, that beautiful smile reminded me of a dark past... But. But. Help. I need more Zelda 35th anniversary stuff for ME.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Lightyose (Apr 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 256853





Spoiler: Don't get offended



THIS IS A REPOS- I mean Deja vu... Because I already had said I have committed this crime before. Don't kill me.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Lightyose (Apr 8, 2021)

So, I went to Facebook after a while, and I saw this on it.


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 8, 2021)

Lightyose said:


> So, I went to Facebook after a while, and I saw this on it.View attachment 256859


So, I went to Google to see if you were lying, and I saw this on it.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Lightyose (Apr 8, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> So, I went to Google to see if you were lying, and I saw this on it.
> View attachment 256868


Accurate description.


----------



## rimoJO (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2021)

(Credit goes to ThePacster on Twitter)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Apr 8, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 256842


I used to live in the Detroit area.

This is accurate.

(People would break into the light poles in order to steal the cables and sell them for scrap)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## jahrs (Apr 8, 2021)

In soviet Russia car does not load you, you load car and from the looks of it you load cars poorly. 

Friezas Dad from DBZA "and wouldn't you know, nowhere to buy any more ram."


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 8, 2021)

Veho said:


> Scott, man, I have to ask you something. I have to ask you. Are you posting those pics from your GBA? Because man, I'm almost positive they exist in a higher resolution somewhere out there.


IIRC he just grabs the thumbnails off Google Images, without clicking to open the full picture.


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 8, 2021)

EDIT: damn, i really do be posting too fast for GBATemp to not automerge doe 



BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 256202


aw hell yea
they revived andromngle

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 257000


You forgot the https://www.ifunny.co/ watermark.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




[king harkanian going "hmmmmmm".wav]


----------



## Xzi (Apr 8, 2021)

Damn they straight-up calling out all the Samus mains.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 8, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Damn they straight-up calling out all the Samus mains.
> 
> View attachment 257002


Why couldn't they just use dark samus? Wouldn't that nake more sense?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

nake. im such a fckin moron.. god damnit


----------



## Xzi (Apr 8, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> Why couldn't they just use dark samus? Wouldn't that nake more sense?


I was thinking the same, but all zoners are kind of like a virus so I guess it works either way.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 8, 2021)

the official siivagunner fan server works reeeallly FAST sometimes


----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Charli (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 8, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257049 View attachment 257049


Me looking for another car in gta


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2021)

I heard y'all like tiny memes


----------



## CTR640 (Apr 8, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 256647


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 8, 2021)

CTR640 said:


>


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 8, 2021)

But whyyyyy more reposts


----------



## CTR640 (Apr 8, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> View attachment 257057


----------



## lilalex (Apr 8, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 250849


OH FOR FUCK SAKES NOT THIS AGAIN
a
m
o
g
u
s


----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 8, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 257040


Fixed


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 8, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257080



 Shoots just like me


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2021)

Electric smash (source)


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 8, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Electric smash(if anyone knows the artist, let me know)
> View attachment 257081


This probably


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> This probably


Thamks


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257087


He did. It killed her. Am I missing something?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Apr 8, 2021)

Veho said:


>



Chrome bad, use FireFox.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



draftguy said:


> View attachment 257040


 Macs are PCs.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Apr 8, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Chrome bad, use FireFox.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


PS5 and Xbox too: Personal Console!


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 8, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Chrome bad, use FireFox.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I switched from Firefox to Chrome and Chrome has been much better in my experience

Macs...
Sounds like a McDonald’s thing


----------



## gudenau (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2021)

gudenau said:


>


The Thad speech to text


----------



## gudenau (Apr 8, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> I switched from Firefox to Chrome and Chrome has been much better in my experience
> 
> Macs...
> Sounds like a McDonald’s thing



Did you hear about the new Chrome APIs that will tell websites:
What groups you belong to
If you are using incognito mode
If you are in a "protected" group


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Apr 8, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> I switched from Firefox to Chrome and Chrome has been much better in my experience
> 
> Macs...
> Sounds like a McDonald’s thing


_Macintosh Apple Pie
MacAppleburger
MacChicken stuffed with Apple Sauce
MaciPhone Nuggets
Mac Healthy: natural chicken fully stuffed with apple pieces
Big Apple: big ass appleburger_

Soon available in all Macs when there is no more apples shortage.


----------



## gudenau (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2021)

gudenau said:


> View attachment 257113


Both suck ass tbh


----------



## gudenau (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2021)

Wow, the memes fucking suck today


----------



## gudenau (Apr 8, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Wow, the memes fucking suck today


My bad for posting.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2021)

gudenau said:


> My bad for posting.


Nah, it's cool, the meme box is honestly really bad most of the time, I'm just in a bad mood today


----------



## gudenau (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2021)

gudenau said:


> View attachment 257117


COMIC SANSSSSSS


----------



## gudenau (Apr 8, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> COMIC SANSSSSSS


It's a nice font.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 9, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Chrome bad, use FireFox.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


litterally just a copy paste of whatever a persons browser of choice is, the point still stands, shilling of one browser over the other or not


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Apr 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257140 View attachment 257141


When I be a dad, Imma learn my son to only use arrows and not WASD because I am not a WASD DAD


----------



## TheJeweler (Apr 9, 2021)

CTR640 said:


> When I be a dad, Imma learn my son to only use arrows and not WASD because I am not a WASD DAD


"DAS a Sad Ass Dad"


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257155


australians?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 9, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> australians?


Nope, russians


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Apr 9, 2021)

gudenau said:


> It's a nice font.


just for that I'm uninstalling firefox


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 9, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> just for that I'm uninstalling firefox


Switch to icecat


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Switch to icecat


gonna be honest with you...I thought that was just a joke '_>'


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257162


Splatoon 3 destroyed france, Daft Punk was just collateral damage


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 9, 2021)

source


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 9, 2021)

As the real Chester Stone™ would say, GOD MOTHA' F*CKIN' DAMN!! (but fr, thanks for all the likes!!!)


----------



## Xzi (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Apr 9, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 257171


Why do you get to double post?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 9, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Why do you get to double post


She's a mod


----------



## gudenau (Apr 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> She's a mod


You're not.

Edit:
Temp still strips emoji. :-/


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 9, 2021)

gudenau said:


> You're not.


Ok and?


----------



## gudenau (Apr 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Ok and?


You get to double post.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 9, 2021)

gudenau said:


> You get to double post.


You can double post 18 min after the previous post was posted


----------



## RandomUser (Apr 9, 2021)

A non mammalian crustaceans based web browser:


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> You can double post 18 min after the previous post was posted


Thanks for that information


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 9, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Why do you get to double post?


Because I'm a mod


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Apr 9, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> Because I'm a mod


Han has? You know me. /s


----------



## draftguy (Apr 9, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Macs are PCs.


Yeah, the Macintoshes used to be cool when they still had  cheese  PowerPC processors.



[/S]


----------



## Xzi (Apr 9, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Why do you get to double post?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 257174


I'm that friend.  Especially during quarantine, my sleep schedule was all over the place.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (Apr 9, 2021)

draftguy said:


> Yeah, the Macintoshes used to be cool when they still had  cheese  PowerPC processors.
> 
> View attachment 257180[/S]



Macs are only PCs when opened by a non-apple certified technician ... that is a lesson I learned the hard way haha


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## sloppycrap (Apr 9, 2021)

I feel attacked


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257257


text aside this has to be hands down the worst quality picture you've posted so far


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 9, 2021)

Heres a meme from @BlazeMasterBM


----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Apr 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257310


funny, might do this


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 10, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> View attachment 257057


mama f*ckin' mia how the hell did you manage to post something lower quality than scott


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 10, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> mama f*ckin' mia how the hell did you manage to post something lower quality than scott


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 10, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> View attachment 257354


i wanna keep going, maybe we can create a singularity


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 10, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> View attachment 257354


I wanna keep going, maybe we can create a singularity.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257353



*s   o   n   k*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257357


Where's the https://ifunny.co/ watermark?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 10, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> Where's the https://ifunny.co/ watermark?


You asked for it, bitch


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> You asked for it, bitch
> View attachment 257358


honestley i kinda miss when supra mayrio kratt wasd new and funny


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm still rockin' 4 gigs... ='^]


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 10, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> I'm still rockin' 4 gigs... ='^]


You disgust me


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> You disgust me


(angry dialup noises)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 10, 2021)

FREE MY HOMIE HE AINT DO NOTHING WRONG


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 10, 2021)

And thats how he died


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Apr 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> FREE MY HOMIE HE AINT DO NOTHING WRONG
> View attachment 257372


He definitely didn't.  That's all boomer money for sure if they believed that was actually Bitcoin.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Apr 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257390


Hard to tell any difference when they used the same amount of pixels for both screenshots.  Roughly four.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 10, 2021)

Who are you, Scott_pilgrim? [/j]


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 10, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> View attachment 257407


toothpaste floss water


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> toothpaste floss water


TFW [toothpaste floss water]


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 10, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> View attachment 257407


ah yes, my favorite game, forni f in fornite


----------



## Xzi (Apr 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> ah yes, my favorite game, forni f in fornite


Bartender, one fortini please.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 10, 2021)

I am going to single-handedly destroy the XP economy


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 10, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> I am going to single-handedly destroy the XP economy
> 
> View attachment 257410


Unless you're Scott.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 10, 2021)

Costello said:


> posts submitted by the staff, or member-submitted posts which get 5 likes or more, will be featured on the home page automatically


Okay, this is weird. Has the like requirement been lowered and this post not updated, or something? The picture I posted a couple hours ago has only 3 likes, yet it already is featured on the front page.
I'm not complaining, just confused.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## James_ (Apr 10, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 257434


People who read it as health points:


----------



## Veho (Apr 10, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 257434


Hewlett Packard.


----------



## rimoJO (Apr 10, 2021)

circular ps vita


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 10, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Okay, this is weird. Has the like requirement been lowered and this post not updated, or something? The picture I posted a couple hours ago has only 3 likes, yet it already is featured on the front page.
> I'm not complaining, just confused.


That was lowered to 3 a long time ago, guess the OP was never updated to reflect it.


----------



## CTR640 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Apr 10, 2021)

James_ said:


> People who read it as health points



Horny Police


----------



## leon315 (Apr 10, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 257434


then how you judge those read HP as *Health Points?*


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 10, 2021)

leon315 said:


> then how you judge those read HP as *Health Points?*



What about... *High Person?*


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Apr 10, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> circular ps vita
> View attachment 257443



The Sony Dual-Cons! 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



leon315 said:


> then how you judge those read HP as *Health Points?*



Or Horsepower?


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 10, 2021)

Lightyose said:


> What about... *High Person?*


Harry Potter


----------



## gudenau (Apr 10, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 257434


Horse points.

Hit Power.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I just made Wind Waker better.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 10, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Horse points.
> 
> Hit Power.
> 
> ...


I don’t get it


----------



## gudenau (Apr 10, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> I don’t get it


With OBS you can have a GameCube and a GameCube/Wii connected to one machine and have both Tingle and Wind Waker on a single screen as well as stream/record it.

Nintendo was too afraid of this power with Wind Waker HD.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 10, 2021)

James_ said:


> People who read it as health points:


when i was younger i thought it was heart points rip

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

on second thought it probably depends on context of the game/topic

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Y'know, do videos with audio work in here? (NOT YT LINKS)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



 
aw hell naw, potrock got the labo blaster


----------



## Veho (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Apr 11, 2021)

Lightyose said:


> What about... *High Person?*


*H*orny *P*rison?


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 11, 2021)

CTR640 said:


> *H*orny *P*rison?



No.

*Her Parent.*


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 11, 2021)

Lightyose said:


> No.
> 
> *Her Parent.*


nah,

*His Pineapple.*


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257457


@Stealphie like this


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257457


SO TRUE SO TRUE SO TRUE SO TRUE


----------



## Chary (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Apr 11, 2021)

Veho said:


>


_Press X to start
Press X to cancel
Press X to return
Press X to get confused_


----------



## rimoJO (Apr 11, 2021)

CTR640 said:


> _Press X to start
> Press X to cancel
> Press X to return
> Press X to get confused_





nice reference to Xbox Spoon®, consider your post liked


----------



## CTR640 (Apr 11, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> View attachment 257615
> nice reference to Xbox Spoon®, consider your post liked


That shit looks like toys made for these piece of shits:


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 11, 2021)

CTR640 said:


> That shit looks like toys made for these piece of shits:


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 257619


Fuck you


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Budsixz (Apr 11, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 257630


Roasarioad


----------



## CTR640 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## HelpTheWretched (Apr 11, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 257627


Thank you!!!


----------



## MetoMeto (Apr 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257390


what spider-man is that?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Is it just me or did memes here dropped in quality lately...?


----------



## James_ (Apr 11, 2021)

MetoMeto said:


> Is it just me or did memes here dropped in quality lately...?


We can only post so much funny until the funny lake eventually dries up


----------



## MetoMeto (Apr 11, 2021)

James_ said:


> We can only post so much funny until the funny lake eventually dries up


hahaha oh youre funny.......NO.


----------



## James_ (Apr 11, 2021)

MetoMeto said:


> hahaha oh youre funny.......NO.


yeah told ya the funny lake is drying up


----------



## MetoMeto (Apr 11, 2021)

James_ said:


> yeah told ya the funny lake is drying up


it just needs a kick of inspiration.


----------



## Veho (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Fevirre (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## jahrs (Apr 11, 2021)

That first kid and the one just behind him in red is just fucked cause he has to go bottom to top to cut the block and get the points to win the song. All the other ones basically die instantly cause its just head slices but them its like nope crotch first and going up.


----------



## slimbizzy (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## HelpTheWretched (Apr 12, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 257563


Gonna tell my kids this was Daft Punk.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Apr 12, 2021)

MetoMeto said:


> Is it just me or did memes here dropped in quality lately...?


post something funny then


----------



## RichardTheKing (Apr 12, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 257580


Except that TM26 is Earthquake.


----------



## Mythical (Apr 12, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Except that TM26 is Earthquake.


not always


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 12, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 257619


genuinley, and I mean this in the worst way possible, fuck you *sus sus amogus*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257797


Good fanservice: Making the best game they can instead of making players work for... a rather unappealing image


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Good fanservice: Making the best game they can instead of making players work for... a rather unappealing image


Youre a rather unappealing image


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Youre a rather unappealing image


Bird furry 

Anyways


 
I mean it’s certainly lost its spark to me... why do some people still love it so much


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257808


You posted that like freaking yesterday ;O;


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> You posted that like freaking yesterday ;O;


Shhhhhh


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## MetoMeto (Apr 12, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> post something funny then


I will....when i find something or make.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257823


I'm pretty sure this has been posted before. Multiple times, even.


----------



## sloppycrap (Apr 12, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Bird furry



Super Rub-A-Dub x I Love You Colonel Sanders! (I originally wrote KFC VN but maybe you want to check out Kentucky Fried Chicken in Vietnam: https://kfcvietnam.com.vn)

Anyways


			
				Scott_pilgrim said:
			
		

> View attachment 257803



Random white person says they're from Detroit, probably actually from somewhere they've only heard of Detroit. Fuck that.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> I'm pretty sure this has been posted before. Multiple times, even.


Most of those were by me tbh


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 12, 2021)

(Turn this into an image.)

@Scott_pilgrim is a meme reposter. This is important to the lore, because he lost the ability to use likes. Some say he was too powerful he had to be nerfed.


----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2021)

Lightyose said:


> @Scott_pilgrim is a meme reposter. This is important to the lore, because he lost the ability to use likes. Some say he was too powerful he had to be nerfed.


He lost his likes. 
Now, he's taking them back.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 12, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Bird furry
> 
> Anyways
> View attachment 257802
> I mean it’s certainly lost its spark to me... why do some people still love it so much


one word...mods
it can honestly feel like it's almost a completely different game even going between certain mod packs


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257818


more like the n64 had a baby with an ibm blade server I give you the Nintendo Series N


----------



## Viri (Apr 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257828


I hated both trends, lol.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Mythical (Apr 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257919


ngl it's hideous but also beautiful


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Lightyose (Apr 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257835



"Connect with Facebook". Had me dead inside.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257919


That keyboard is sus...
Idk, just throwing some random shit


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257962


That has to be copyright infringement


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Youre a rather unappealing image


OOAHH MAH GAWD


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 13, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Bird furry
> 
> Anyways
> View attachment 257802
> I mean it’s certainly lost its spark to me... why do some people still love it so much


finding iron and emeralds make brain release *the good chemicals™*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also, what would the term for a bird furry be? A feathery?


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 13, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> finding iron and emeralds make brain release *the good chemicals™*
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Also, what would the term for a bird furry be? A feathery?


I assume so
There’s a lot of subcategories for furries that I didn’t care to learn the names of even as a furry myself
All I can really tell you is that bug furries are classified as scalies


----------



## Fevirre (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## jahrs (Apr 13, 2021)

A birdie a plume lover a feather fluffer or a cloaika rubber.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257921


whenever I see that specific image I always think of the version captioned with "no sex." then "h"


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)

Fevirre said:


> View attachment 257971


2 weeks*


----------



## Xzi (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 13, 2021)

this is the image I was referring to


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 257982


Delete this


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Delete this


make me


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 13, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 257982





Scott_pilgrim said:


> Delete this





jt_1258 said:


> make me


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> View attachment 257999


All hell naw they put spunch bob on gbatent


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 13, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> View attachment 257999


Aw hell nah they put spun cob in da memw bocx


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258000


Seen it but it's funny Tobey Maguire so idc


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)

very, very, very, very, low effect osu meme


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)

*insert dababy joke here*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## StrayGuitarist (Apr 13, 2021)

Didn't make this one, but it's accurate. To every gaming platform.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258007


Only other DK I know is Diddy Kong.  Oh and Dixie Kong, duh.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)

StrayGuitarist said:


> Didn't make this one, but it's accurate. To every gaming platform.


I cant see the image


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Apr 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I cant see the image
> 
> Me when someone asks me to stop reposting and/or post readable memes
> View attachment 258010



1. I'll PM it to you. 
2. You've posted that exact image and caption three times now.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)

StrayGuitarist said:


> 2. You've posted that exact image and caption three times now


That's the joke(also, come on, this is only my second time)


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Apr 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> That's the joke(also, come on, this is only my second time)


Oh. Well, anyways, another funny I stole:


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Lightyose (Apr 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258000



This is how life treats us.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## James_ (Apr 13, 2021)

Scott. Explain.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## jahrs (Apr 13, 2021)

If scotts like me he uses this site as an outlet for his pain and suffering so if he's taking your meme it just means it made his life slightly less shit and as such he wants to do the same for someone else.

That being the case I'd probably do the same but I'm too lazy to figure out how to post images properly so I just make ignant ass comments and live off the likes

Also just change all the "he's" into "they" cause I just read the nyan binary tag


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 13, 2021)

jahrs said:


> If scotts like me he uses this site as an outlet for his pain and suffering so if he's taking your meme it just means it made his life slightly less shit and as such he wants to do the same for someone else.
> 
> That being the case I'd probably do the same but I'm too lazy to figure out how to post images properly so I just make ignant ass comments and live off the likes
> 
> Also just change all the "he's" into "they" cause I just read the nyan binary tag


to post an image, just drag & drop the image onto the box where you type, then press the "full image" button. If drag & drop doesn't work, hit the "Upload a file" button, navigate to where your image is, then select said image. Then also press the "full image" button.

---------------------2-in-1 post! Woo!---------------------



Mama Looigi said:


> I assume so
> There’s a lot of subcategories for furries that I didn’t care to learn the names of even as a furry myself
> All I can really tell you is that bug furries are classified as scalies


i thought scalies were the lizard ones


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 13, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 258028


Fixed:


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 13, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 257984


you can't kill me for I am inevitable. I do not need alts to maintain dominion over the meme box for I could simply spread my memes to the wide world grand enough that all other members feel the need to share them. MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CTR640 (Apr 13, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Only other DK I know is Diddy Kong.  Oh and Dixie Kong, duh.


And Dense Kong.


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 13, 2021)

Captain Toad says ACAB


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)

(Fucking minecraft is in the left wing category lmao)


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258077
> 
> (Fucking minecraft is in the left wing category lmao)


I still don’t know what either of those mean and I hate going outside 

Just replace politics with Vtubers


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Just replace politics with Vtubers


The post has gone from "holy shit go outside" to "jesus fucking christ, for the love of god, go outside and touch some grass"

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mama Looigi said:


> I hate going outside


>vtuber fan
>hates going outside 

fitting


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258077
> 
> (Fucking minecraft is in the left wing category lmao)


Ah yes, Animal Crossing, the left-wing game where you have to... Work to pay your debt off?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Ah yes, Animal Crossing, the left-wing game where you have to... Work to pay your debt off?


It would be leftist if we got to rise up against tom nook


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258077
> 
> (Fucking minecraft is in the left wing category lmao)


I like how every game that I play besides one is left wing

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 13, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Part of the immersion 

(but seriously first time I saw this image, I just... died)


----------



## sloppycrap (Apr 13, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Only other DK I know is Diddy Kong.  Oh and Dixie Kong, duh.



I just pulled VIRUS100 out of the tape deck in my car.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258077
> 
> (Fucking minecraft is in the left wing category lmao)





Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258115



Posting a political meme: make sure it's unreadable

Posting anything else (after a week ago): Yes sir! Here's the original! Let me know if you can't read it!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## James_ (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)

James_ said:


>


3 types of people


----------



## James_ (Apr 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258120


lemme get that magnifying glass again

aight here


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)

James_ said:


> lemme get that magnifying glass again
> 
> aight here


Holy shit, you dug up the original thread


----------



## James_ (Apr 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Holy shit, you dug up the original thread


Wasn't even that hard to dig up


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## jahrs (Apr 13, 2021)

When you  walk into a boss fight and are so under leveled its not even fair



Also thanks now I can upload shit like this and yes I drew it myself


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## jahrs (Apr 13, 2021)

The one time in pokemon when smashing the B button could lead to some serious regrets.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> View attachment 258176


TAKE THAT MODS! i made YOU into a wojak


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Apr 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258191


what is this


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> what is this


Its a vtuber meme


----------



## rimoJO (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Sono (Apr 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258194



I absolutely hate how true this is


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 14, 2021)

Sono said:


> I absolutely hate how true this is



The sad reality we live in.



Spoiler: DON'T READ THIS



Well, the ruler of likes Scott_pilgrim is back. Do you think if the ruler gets banned, GBATemp goes down? Or maybe even the whole internet... Hmm. The lore expands.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Lightyose (Apr 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258196



You just talked about it.


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 14, 2021)

Hmm...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Lightyose (Apr 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258209


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)

Found this funny image, dont think it's been posted here


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Found this funny image, dont think it's been posted here
> View attachment 258214



I think I will name you ruler of likes AND reposts.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258217


I’ve seen this several times (outside of the temp)
And it just occurred to me
...
That that’s disrespectful 
Well 
Doesn’t matter anyways
What’s the victim gonna do? Go tell people about it?


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 14, 2021)

@Scott_pilgrim may have enough power to turn me into a meme, if so. Help.

Scott LIKED, HELP ME, HELP M-


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Apr 14, 2021)

Posted this here a year or two ago, but I fixed up the editing so it doesn't look as trashy


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)

Isabelle gaming(credit goes to @spearohero on twitter)


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Found this funny image, dont think it's been posted here
> View attachment 258214


i feel like if that image was any more scromnched (aka compressed to all hell) it would just be a bunch of pixels with random colors

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CTR640 said:


> And Dense Kong.


dfunky kong


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Apr 14, 2021)

I recently got banned from a Persona Discord for posting one of these memes for like the first time in months and got banned without a warning.


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 14, 2021)

CPG said:


> View attachment 258275


"Alright that's it, *uncuts your hair*"


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Apr 14, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


> I recently got banned from a Persona Discord for posting one of these memes for like the first time in months and got banned without a warning.


i have never used discord, but all i know is discord mods poopy and memes in #general are bad


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Apr 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258293


is there a joke to this? because the joke is how bad this looks
you don't need that many quotes, one or two is good
heck just put it on the backside of the box


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258293


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> is there a joke to this? because the joke is how bad this looks
> you don't need that many quotes, one or two is good
> heck just put it on the backside of the box


Fuck, i meant to put the parody of the cover


----------



## 1B51004 (Apr 14, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


>


yoo drem fac revel?!?!?!


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 14, 2021)

Aaaaany day now...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## sloppycrap (Apr 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258293


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (Apr 14, 2021)

[deleted]


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


>


I cant see the image


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I cant see the image


here:


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (Apr 14, 2021)

continue the chain...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## lilalex (Apr 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258322


GUYS ITS REAL


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Apr 14, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> continue the chain...


DaBoss Baby



DaBoss Baby


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 14, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> continue the chain...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 258337


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 14, 2021)

the one fucking time he posts something that's actually readable...I can't even read his last meme but this...this is what get's him to do a reasonable resoloution?


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 14, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> the one fucking time he posts something that's actually readable...I can't even read his last meme but this...this is what get's him to do a reasonable resoloution?
> View attachment 258341


Did I do it right?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Apr 14, 2021)

i have seen that too many times


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)

Source


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Apr 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258347


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Apr 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258358


heck yeah, brother :-)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258359


"Linux is so easy to use compared to Windows tho"


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 15, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> "Linux is so easy to use compared to Windows tho"


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> "Linux is so easy to use compared to Windows tho"


It depends on what you're doing with the os


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> It depends on what you're doing with the os


Installing it...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Installing it...


>clicks install on linux mint

wow bro that was so damn hard im crying from how hard that was


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> It depends on what you're doing with the os


How about trying to figure out which one to use because there are like 6 million distros and everyone has a favorite


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> How about trying to figure out which one to use because there are like 6 million distros and everyone has a favorite


If you're a begineer with windows exprience, go with linux mint

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Once you get more exprience, i recommend arch


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> >clicks install on linux mint
> 
> wow bro that was so damn hard im crying from how hard that was


I have not used that
And don’t plan to
I only ever had one use for Linux
And it required
...
I don’t remember the name but it was not one I hear often


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)

Lucina egg (if anyone knows the artist, let me know so i can credit em)


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Lucina egg (if anyone knows the artist, let me know so i can credit em)
> View attachment 258363


Fanart isn’t memes sir


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)

(If you know the artist, tell me)


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Lucina egg (if anyone knows the artist, let me know so i can credit em)
> View attachment 258363


ha


Mama Looigi said:


> Fanart isn’t memes sir


I laughed, it's a meme now


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Lucina egg (if anyone knows the artist, let me know so i can credit em)
> View attachment 258363


scott pilgrim on their way to post stolen fanart that isn't even a meme on the meme box for free internet points


----------



## rimoJO (Apr 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> If you're a begineer with windows exprience, go with linux mint
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Once you get more exprience, i recommend arch


i couldn't recommend zorin os more, it's easily one of the best versions of linux out there


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> If you're a begineer with windows exprience, go with linux mint
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Once you get more exprience, i recommend arch





rimoJO said:


> i couldn't recommend zorin os more, it's easily one of the best versions of linux out there


It was only bound to happen


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> scott pilgrim on their way to post stolen fanart that isn't even a meme on the meme box for free internet points


You know what, just cause you said that, im going to post more fanart



 
(Credit goes to Akairot)


----------



## rimoJO (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> You know what, just cause you said that, im going to post more fanart
> 
> View attachment 258368
> (Credit goes to Akairot)


What is it with Smash 4 and so much art of it existing?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> What is it with Smash 4 and so much art of it existing?


Probably because it's a game in a really popular series


----------



## rimoJO (Apr 15, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> What is it with Smash 4 and so much art of it existing?


good characters


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Probably because it's a game in a really popular series


I mean, compared to the other two recent entries


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Apr 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258373


how's the ai know what a grilled cheese is???


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Apr 15, 2021)

ness


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## SAIYAN48 (Apr 15, 2021)

I've seen better resolutions on rotting VHS tapes!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)

XAIXER said:


> I've seen better resolutions on rotting VHS tapes!


The image was deep fried, and i found it as a crusty .jpeg, so it was just a combination of shittiness


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 15, 2021)

XAIXER said:


> I've seen better resolutions on rotting VHS tapes!


I don't know what you're talking about, it looks great


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 15, 2021)

VHS man, takes me back.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258398


ftfy


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Credit goes to grizz on twitter


Grizz just retweeted it. The actual source is here.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## templeofhylia (Apr 15, 2021)

nvm pls delete this


----------



## Sono (Apr 15, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> ness
> View attachment 258379



Reimu stick


----------



## Fevirre (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 15, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Fanart isn’t memes sir


It doesn't have to be a meme tho: 



Costello said:


> - only post pictures if they are funny and/*or* relevant to video games


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 15, 2021)

it...feels like it would be an inherent rule of being part of something called the meme box that something should be a meme but I guess if the rules permit otherwise '_>'


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Lightyose (Apr 15, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 258431



I know, AMONG US is the answer.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Apr 15, 2021)

Stealphie said:


>


i just want them to fix bedrock edition
i dont care about caves and cliffs
i dont care if bedrock is infurior
just fix the friggin engine and it'll be 99% better because rn because its buggy as a bees nest


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Apr 15, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 258431


RACISM
HOAOPHOBIA
VIALENCE
TRAASPHOBIA
BIAORTY

TRAMP
SEXIAT
hate ends here


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Stealphie (Apr 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258515


this isn't video game related


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## James_ (Apr 15, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 258433


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 15, 2021)

James_ said:


>


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 15, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> i just want them to fix bedrock edition
> i dont care about caves and cliffs
> i dont care if bedrock is infurior
> just fix the friggin engine and it'll be 99% better because rn because its buggy as a bees nest


I haven't experienced any bugs and I really like the increased performance; however, the UI design and mechanical differences really tick me off.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)

Stealphie said:


>


I cant see the image


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I cant see the image


I can.
Are you blocking Reddit in any way? The image seems to be embedded from there.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> I can.
> Are you blocking Reddit in any way? The image seems to be embedded from there.


Ah, that explains it, im at school rn, and reddit is blocked


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Ah, that explains it, im at school rn, and reddit is blocked


Bleh. I can't stand blocking filters.


----------



## rimoJO (Apr 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I cant see the image


here, try this:


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258548


Among Us fans when they watch a YTP for the first time


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## SAIYAN48 (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Apr 16, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Ah, that explains it, im at school rn, and reddit is blocked


Use VPN


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 16, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Use VPN


Do VPN’s work against restricted networks?
I’d assume a website would be blocked regardless


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Do VPN’s work against restricted networks?
> I’d assume a website would be blocked regardless


They do work, but i cant use one(it's complicated)


----------



## CTR640 (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Apr 16, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Do VPN’s work against restricted networks?
> I’d assume a website would be blocked regardless


They do at my school


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Apr 16, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> They do at my school


certain vpns at my school
psiphon is the most effective


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Apr 16, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258575


the two countries aernt avaliable to me

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




edit: the nfo theme made it funy


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Apr 16, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258619


Arch is easy though.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Apr 16, 2021)

This doesn't go here but I don't care.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Apr 16, 2021)

What's up doc?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## emmauss (Apr 16, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 258639


----------



## Xzi (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258557


What, you never bet your friends you could beat them upside down?


----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 16, 2021)

This is basically how @FatalAryia and I got married


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)

Credit goes to raikissu


----------



## rimoJO (Apr 16, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258619


_*i couldn't recommend zorin os more, it's easily one of the best versions of linux out there*_


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 16, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Fraaaank 
Did you try to download Minecraft for free again?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (Apr 17, 2021)

try not to post many gifs, they tend to crash my browser.


----------



## gudenau (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## smallissue (Apr 17, 2021)

gudenau said:


>


dang so the font changed from consolas to segoe ui bold in the second half not gonna lie


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 17, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 258866


just kill him, do the world a favor


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Credit goes to raikissu
> View attachment 258799


_Scott you need to give me a big explanation of why do you have this pic right now or I will burn down your house _


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 17, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> _Scott you need to give me a big explanation of why do you have this pic right now or I will burn down your house _



He likes Animal Crossing?


----------



## James_ (Apr 17, 2021)

Lightyose said:


> He likes Animal Crossing?


not just animal crossing


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 17, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch 


 
Inspired by https://gbatemp.net/threads/poll-who-should-become-my-second-slave.586975/page-3#post-9443956


Spoiler: Original video


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 17, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch
> View attachment 258898
> Inspired by https://gbatemp.net/threads/poll-who-should-become-my-second-slave.586975/page-3#post-9443956
> 
> ...



I take my polls and I'm happy all the time


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 17, 2021)

James_ said:


> not just animal crossing



I wonder if he likes Amiibo Festival...


Wait, I said the forbidden title, HELP.


----------



## Fevirre (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2021)

Fevirre said:


> View attachment 258901


One bread


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 17, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 258902


I hope that isn't a reference to..... nvm

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 258905


I FORGOT THE SAVE MY DATA


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 17, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> _Scott you need to give me a big explanation of why do you have this pic right now or I will burn down your house _


i found it hot


----------



## Veho (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Apr 17, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> I haven't experienced any bugs and I really like the increased performance; however, the UI design and mechanical differences really tick me off.


its prolly because i got it on the switch. I have heard that it becomes a problem on really big worlds and such. 
Theres been one time where I loaded up in the world and I was in the end void, dead. Dunno how it happened or why.


----------



## gudenau (Apr 17, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> i just want them to fix bedrock edition
> i dont care about caves and cliffs
> i dont care if bedrock is infurior
> just fix the friggin engine and it'll be 99% better because rn because its buggy as a bees nest



If they port Graal over to the different platforms they can just use Minecraft instead of Minecraft: Bedrock Edition. :-)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> i found it hot


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Apr 17, 2021)

yoofo said:


> View attachment 253811


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Credit goes to raikissu
> View attachment 258799


aight why the gotdamn hell are yall so horny over issabelle smfh [/j]


----------



## 1B51004 (Apr 17, 2021)

gudenau said:


> If they port Graal over to the different platforms they can just use Minecraft instead of Minecraft: Bedrock Edition. :-)


bro mojang is such a weird company
first they canceled console edition for legacy consoles (xb360, ps3, wii u (lol))saying that it cant handle the new updates even though they already ported it over to newer consoles (xbone, ps4, switch)
then they cancel the console edition for the newer consoles a few months later
then they make a version with microtransaction for poorly made skins, maps, etc. that ran worse than console edition
bro just make one version and modify it for consoles like sheesh


----------



## Veho (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 18, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> aight why the gotdamn hell are yall so horny over issabelle smfh [/j]


Idk tbh


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Lightyose (Apr 18, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> i found it hot



How do you know the temperature?


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 18, 2021)

Lightyose said:


> How do you know the temperature?


oral thermometer i bet


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 18, 2021)

Nani.



Spoiler: If you read this, there is no going back



I don't like Animal Crossing.



I think Scott_pilgrim has so much power that makes it able to detect temperatures at long distances or even virtual things. Scary.


----------



## rimoJO (Apr 18, 2021)

Lightyose said:


> Nani.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Spoiler for above spoiler



I still don't get it. What's wrong with not liking AC?


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Lightyose (Apr 18, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler for above spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't get it. What's wrong with not liking AC?





Spoiler: Answer



31+ million copies sold. I think there is even more sold by last Quarter of Nintendo's Fiscal Year.


----------



## Veho (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Snomannen_kalle (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Apr 18, 2021)

Snomannen_kalle said:


> View attachment 258981



You forgot playing this theme:


----------



## Veho (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Snomannen_kalle (Apr 18, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> You forgot playing this theme:



Haha, this theme fits perfectly with the gif above, of the doges mining dogecoins


----------



## CTR640 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 18, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> bro just make one version and modify it for consoles like sheesh


Java isn't really good for making games on console(it's barely good for making games on pc tbh), so that's why java edition isn't on console


----------



## Veho (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 18, 2021)

Some of yall need to take this


----------



## CTR640 (Apr 18, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Ironically my R* ID is Fame or Shame...

Well yeah, thanks, I'm shamed now lol


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 18, 2021)

I have no idea what the context for this is


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 19, 2021)

Me watching Friday Night Funkin' Kickstarter make more money in 20 minutes than I've had in my life like


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 19, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Me watching Friday Night Funkin' Kickstarter make more money in 20 minutes than I've had in my life like
> View attachment 259071


coraline memes? uhh...well...fair enough.
ya just never seem them anywhere...not that I've seeked them out but still


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Apr 19, 2021)

Why is WAH in my Zelda?


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Apr 19, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 258902


WHERE DID YOU FIND THAT LEAKED IMAGE OF ME PLAYING MINECRAFT


----------



## gudenau (Apr 19, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> WHERE DID YOU FIND THAT LEAKED IMAGE OF ME PLAYING MINECRAFT


That text is coming from the headset, not the Riolu.


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 19, 2021)

gudenau said:


> That text is coming from the headset, not the Riolu.


Are you sure about that...


----------



## CTR640 (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Apr 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Credit goes to raikissu
> View attachment 258799


What does it take for Isabelle to be real!?


----------



## leon315 (Apr 19, 2021)

Snomannen_kalle said:


> View attachment 258981


THIS DUDE is in kitty's harem.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 19, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 259076


Dont you get a different pic in the credits?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Sono (Apr 19, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


> What does it take for Isabelle to be real!?



This gif is giving me PTSD from the Javaphone days. RIP so many Sony Ericcson phones


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 259184


Snorlax-adjacent.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 19, 2021)

i miss miiverse


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 259217


on it is own????


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Apr 19, 2021)

Hey, how did Noctosphere get unbanned?


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 259220


damn traps

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Megadriver94 said:


> Hey, how did Noctosphere get unbanned?


its been a veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery long while that i have been xD


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 19, 2021)

@banjo2


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> @banjo2 View attachment 259223


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 259230


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 20, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 259232


Fuck you


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Apr 20, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


> What does it take for Isabelle Sable Able to be real!?



FTFY


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 20, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 259243


Is that a Jojo reference?


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Apr 20, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> FTFY


wait...
They're REAL?


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Apr 20, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


> wait...
> They're REAL?



yeah they're real. really overrated hA


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Apr 20, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> yeah they're real. really overrated hA


Me on my way to find Sable Able


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 259270


it's a repost but it's also a bri ish meme so


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## StrayGuitarist (Apr 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 259277


THIS IS LITERALLY FROM LESS THAN 4 PAGES AGO

HAVE YOU NO DIGNITY


----------



## draftguy (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Louse (Apr 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258515


ay there smoothskin


Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 259220


but it has HIGHER DEX bonus then ANY armor its a GAMING Move I sWear


VinsCool said:


> View attachment 259243


me

heres my meme for show and tell  kek or cringe


 
100% stolen i swear


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 21, 2021)

Lightyose said:


> How do you know the temperature?


It made my wee wee hard


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Louse (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Lightyose (Apr 21, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> It made my wee wee hard


 So... You are a hardcore Animal Crossing fan?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Apr 21, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 259399


brh yes


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Apr 21, 2021)

can i just say how much meme potential this has


----------



## gudenau (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 21, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> View attachment 259452 can i just say how much meme potential this has


I tried the game
I am
Desperately waiting for it to get better ;O;


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 21, 2021)

@banjo2


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 21, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 259484


Young Joseph Joestar was best by far don’t @ me


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 22, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


>


dont @Scott_pilgrim yourself please
I posted this not that long ago


----------



## 64bitmodels (Apr 22, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> >Warns greedy developers
> >Resells 10+ years old games for way more than they're worth
> Seems legit


Don't think that's the fault of miyamoto if i'm being honest


----------



## templeofhylia (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 22, 2021)

templeofhylia said:


> View attachment 259528


@Lang_Kasempo


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> @Lang_Kasempo


Don't talk about my husbando that way-


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 22, 2021)

I hate fnf but i found this neat


----------



## 64bitmodels (Apr 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 259530
> I hate fnf but i found this neat


why does lemon demon look like a frog


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 22, 2021)

64bitmodels said:


> why does lemon demon look like a frog


I hate how it's called "lemon demon" because i look for stuff related to the artist and all i find is fnf stuff


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Apr 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I hate how it's called "lemon demon" because i look for stuff related to the artist and all i find is fnf stuff


then just look for neil cicierega instead his actual name


----------



## rimoJO (Apr 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I hate how it's called "lemon demon" because i look for stuff related to the artist and all i find is fnf stuff


the thing is, his name isn't even lemon demon. it's "monster", but people just won't accept that that's his name


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Apr 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 259544


ALL
A LC L
YES IgfeghijdfhfdhunoGUYFAYHJ

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------







--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## TheJeweler (Apr 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 259544


I didn't realize the ps5 only supports "some" xbox one games


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 22, 2021)

TheJeweler said:


> I didn't realize the ps5 only supports "some" xbox one games


Yeah, it supports all 0 of them


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 259544


It'd have been pretty insane if the PS5 could play all Xbox One games.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (Apr 22, 2021)

POV you posted a non-gaming related meme in the meme thread:


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 22, 2021)

Stolen from Twitter.


----------



## Veho (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 22, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


>





smileyhead said:


> Stolen from Twitter.


What is this format? I have no idea what's going on in these


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 22, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> What is this format? I have no idea what's going on in these


Er, I think it's a joke breakdown of what a game is about.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Y0shII (Apr 22, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 259573



Cool mousepad, I need one of those


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 22, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> What is this format? I have no idea what's going on in these


Yeah, whatever they're going for, it's not coming across well at all. Fail of a meme format if you ask me.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Apr 22, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Louse (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Owenge (Apr 22, 2021)

sus.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 259653


Idk why I made this


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Louse (Apr 22, 2021)

jojo reference


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Apr 23, 2021)

GBAtemper cute girls ,time to take down shinra xD


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Apr 23, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2021)

Ralsei has a trade offer by aamakuruu


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 259807


@Lang_Kasempo


----------



## Chary (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2021)

@banjo2


----------



## Chary (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> @banjo2
> View attachment 259809


THAT WAS POSTED
THIS 
MORNING


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> THAT WAS POSTED
> THIS
> MORNING


It was posted in post here funny picturez


----------



## Chary (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> @Lang_Kasempo


_*"LET'S GO PARTNER"*_


----------



## Chary (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 23, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> THAT WAS POSTED
> THIS
> MORNING


Yeah but among us


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Apr 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 259816


this bitch for real i saw that meme like 2ish months ago


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 259812


THIS KILLS ME, WHEN HAS THE ATTORNEY BADGE EVER DO SOMETHING USEFUL?


----------



## CTR640 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## bobmcjr (Apr 23, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 259815


Can't get fucked by Nintendo if you don't buy their products.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2021)

bobmcjr said:


> Can't get fucked by Nintendo if you don't buy their products.


Can't have life ruined by the industrial revolution if you return to monke


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 23, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 259890


sure, let's just break the attractive slide on every character


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Apr 24, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> View attachment 259906


Me reading this meme:


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 24, 2021)

...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 259929


missed chance for a furry gamer/catgirl joke


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Apr 24, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 259966



Sucks that the 3DS crossover is now $70+... Hope they rerelease it on switch or something


----------



## Louse (Apr 24, 2021)

me when crash


----------



## Veho (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## EvilGoku (Apr 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I mean, i dunno, i just do
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 257803


 Staff of gbatemp are sleeping
as rule
"religion will NOT be tolerated"


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257357


You call that a cloud?

THIS is a cloud...


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 24, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Sucks that the 3DS crossover is now $70+... Hope they rerelease it on switch or something


post #11k


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Louse (Apr 24, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 260021


or/as be like


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Lightyose (Apr 24, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 260024



(It happens. Especially when the Nintendo update breaks homebrew.)


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 24, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 260034


Yea well, if i got it right, it's only forbidden to be sold in USA
All you have to do is buy it from Amazon Canada (yes yes, still available there) and ship it to an address in Canada that will ship it to you
Isn't that easy enough to bypass the system?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Apr 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 260051


What about The Legend of Zelda side B? Most of the game is on that side from what I recall on the disk system


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Apr 25, 2021)

When you win the lotto.


----------



## gudenau (Apr 25, 2021)

Tingle cares.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 25, 2021)

Johnny "Cloud" Bravo


----------



## Issac (Apr 25, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> Johnny "Cloud" Bravo
> 
> View attachment 260130


https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-meme-box.532361/page-548#post-9450527


----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 25, 2021)

Issac said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-meme-box.532361/page-548#post-9450527


God damnit, the only time I skip a few pages I repost something.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 25, 2021)

@banjo2


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> Johnny "Cloud" Bravo
> 
> View attachment 260130


Fucking, delete, this


----------



## CTR640 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 26, 2021)

Credit goes to katou


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 26, 2021)

Pop team squid(credit goes to vcriot)


----------



## gudenau (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Apr 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 260265


Do want.  There are some dice towers on Amazon but unfortunately not that one in specific.


----------



## gudenau (Apr 26, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Do want.  There are some dice towers on Amazon but unfortunately not that one in specific.


Check thingiverse.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 26, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Check thingiverse.


Yep sure enough there's one like that in all blue, and it also has a little fenced tray at the bottom.  I really need to get a 3D printer...


----------



## Louse (Apr 26, 2021)

me when funny gamign:


----------



## Super.Nova (Apr 26, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Yep sure enough there's one like that in all blue, and it also has a little fenced tray at the bottom.  I really need to get a 3D printer...


Do yourself a favor and get a Prusa.
Or if you can afford it and make full use of its functions, a SnapMaker 2.0.


----------



## gudenau (Apr 26, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Yep sure enough there's one like that in all blue, and it also has a little fenced tray at the bottom.  I really need to get a 3D printer...


Get a FDM one and not SLA, it's an easier technology to use.


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 26, 2021)

Or as a starter you can get "ANET A8" 3D printer for around $200. It's basically a cheap "Prusa". I have one but have modded it with auto-level sensor, 3D printed parts, and custom firmware. It has an Arduino OS which is nice, because you can change/ edit the firmware to your needs.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 26, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> Do want.  There are some dice towers on Amazon but unfortunately not that one in specific.


You play dnd?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 26, 2021)

Me, after accidentally triggering the endgame before completing all the sidequests.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 26, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 260027


Sadly the picture is missing Chumlee the only person worth watching in that god awful fake show 

Anyhoo the picture underneath happens to me more than I would like to admit lol.


----------



## leon315 (Apr 26, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 260031


this pic reminds me a old movie, but have no lucky within the name, can anyone tell me plz from which movie?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 26, 2021)

leon315 said:


> this pic reminds me a old movie, but have no lucky within the name, can anyone tell me plz from which movie?


The shining


----------



## gudenau (Apr 26, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Sadly the picture is missing Chumlee the only person worth watching in that god awful fake show
> 
> Anyhoo the picture underneath happens to me more than I would like to admit lol.
> 
> View attachment 260326



The whole "old password can't be new password" thing is quite dumb. "Ah yes, let's keep a history of all the stupid passwords this user has used so that if we leak passwords somehow they get even more compromised."

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





Feels appropriate. (Says 16 minutes ago because the original one does not appear to be online anymore and this was from the Wayback Machine)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 260346


Fun fact:
There’s different engines that showing missing textures differently 

Yet this is the only one used in memes


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 26, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Fun fact:
> There’s different engines that showing missing textures differently
> 
> Yet this is the only one used in memes


well...it is kinda common and the most well known. so of course it's going to be used...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Apr 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> You play dnd?


Not for a number of years now, but my friend group does play a ton of different board games that require dice rolls.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 27, 2021)

(Context)


----------



## rimoJO (Apr 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 260392
> (Context)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 27, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> View attachment 260393


I dont get it


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 27, 2021)

Credit goes to eromame


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 27, 2021)

Nocash when he got a Switch and heard the menu music


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 27, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Nocash when he got a Switch and heard the menu music
> View attachment 260399


I don't get it, why nocash specifically?


----------



## Xzi (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I don't get it, why nocash specifically?


Because when nocash made Unlaunch, he disabled the DSi Menu sound/music because he... didn't like it/found it to be annoying


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 27, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Because when nocash made Unlaunch, he disabled the DSi Menu sound/music because he... didn't like it/found it to be annoying


Everyone else: i wish the switch had music
Nocash:


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 260422


literally one of the only applications I use that resets it's volume mixer adjustment every time it reopens (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Apr 27, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> literally one of the only applications I use that resets it's volume mixer adjustment every time it reopens (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


_League of Legends joins the chat
_
Glad I uninstalled the toxic game tbh, too much wrong with it.


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Apr 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 260411


What if we played Minecraft together with the WaffleKeyboard


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2021)

(This is not, in fact, true.)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 27, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 260520


@Lilith Valentine is this true


----------



## JavaScribe (Apr 27, 2021)

Veho said:


> Spoiler: image
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ngl I probably would have believed that. the things I've seen computers do...


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 28, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> @Lilith Valentine is this true


This is true


----------



## gudenau (Apr 28, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 260502


I have uplink!


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 28, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 260502


'good game design' often means 'assume your audience wants to trash the place and blame you for it, so beat them at their own game'


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Apr 28, 2021)

this was a mistake


----------



## gudenau (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Apr 29, 2021)

Veho said:


>



This is what you get for not grinding enough.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 29, 2021)

Veho said:


>


is that Gary or Blue
Either way, they both are troll


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## VartioArtel (Apr 29, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 260502


Sauce game?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 29, 2021)

Everything has a reason


----------



## Hambrew (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Apr 30, 2021)

gudenau said:


> View attachment 260671


you scarred me for life


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Apr 30, 2021)

an emoji i submitted at jayros server


----------



## Chary (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Apr 30, 2021)

frisk A S C E N D S


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 30, 2021)

remember when the ps3 was a grill


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Apr 30, 2021)

hey guys remember splat tim

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Apr 30, 2021)

BRUH


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 30, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 260775
> BRUH


ITS A SIGN


----------



## gudenau (Apr 30, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> View attachment 260761


This isn't the Steam controller though.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 30, 2021)

made this in Garry's Mod last night. (Context, Captain and Steve stole Mario's GBA.) I'll link to the save if anyone wants it!


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 30, 2021)

samcambolt270 said:


> View attachment 260780


Hey you! Why'd you copy my meme. I sentence you to the duengon!
EDIT: OOPS MY MISTAKE


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 30, 2021)

nabbit


----------



## Veho (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## SAIYAN48 (Apr 30, 2021)

Remember the whales from Star Trek 4? In the Mirror Universe, the probe turns them into armored leviathans.


----------



## hippy dave (May 1, 2021)




----------



## SaulFabre (May 1, 2021)

This is my very first meme, hope you enjoy it and laugh a lot


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 1, 2021)

SaulFabre said:


> This is my very first meme, hope you enjoy it and laugh a lot
> View attachment 261040


I’d change Wario to 
“Steals your heart”


----------



## SaulFabre (May 1, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> I’d change Wario to
> “Steals your heart”


But I know Wario wants money xD


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 1, 2021)

SaulFabre said:


> But I know Wario wants money xD


Is he better then Nabbit?


----------



## Veho (May 1, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 2, 2021)




----------



## RichardTheKing (May 2, 2021)

samcambolt270 said:


> View attachment 260780


That's the correct ending, good job.

Fuck paywalls.


----------



## Veho (May 2, 2021)

Gears of War was designed and executed by a TEAM of exceptional talent. Thanks for the love. 15yrs-30lbs still Chad nerd pic.twitter.com/lhUWCkzmPK— Chris Perna (@realchrisperna) May 3, 2018


----------



## SaulFabre (May 2, 2021)

Veho said:


>


nooo, nooo, NOOOOOO...........
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
@Veho, please stop annoying Sonic and Dr. Eggman if they switched weights and heights... xD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Is he better then Nabbit?


Maybe... Wario appeared in 1992 in Mario Land 2 as the final boss (Game Boy)...
Nabbit appeared in 2013 in New Super Luigi U (Wii U)


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 2, 2021)

SaulFabre said:


> nooo, nooo, NOOOOOO...........
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> @Veho, please stop annoying Sonic and Dr. Eggman if they switched weights and heights... xD
> 
> ...


Actually 2012 for Mario U


----------



## SaulFabre (May 2, 2021)

Why does nobody wants the Wii U hardware?? 
On my YouTube i feel like this Wii U (just 10 million selled consoles, comparing to Switch's sales to 61 million and Wii's sales to 102 million)
I just have 135 subs


----------



## Xzi (May 2, 2021)

I don't care that it's not technically a meme and won't appear on the front page, because this shit is ART:


----------



## Veho (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 532471 (May 2, 2021)

stolen memes
doesn't mention the terrible video edits in the us directs tho...
in the last indie world they made all the games look the same

ᵃⁿᵈ ᶦⁿ ⁿᵒ ʷᵃʸ ᵉᶦᵗʰᵉʳ ⁿᶦⁿᵗᵉⁿᵈᵒ ᶜᵃʳᵉˢ ᵃᵇᵒᵘᵗ ᵗʰᵉ ᶜᵒⁿˢᵘᵐᵉʳˢ ᵗʰᵉˢᵉ ᵈᵃʸˢ ˡᵒˡ


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 3, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Chary (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Chary (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Chary (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 3, 2021)




----------



## leon315 (May 3, 2021)

SaulFabre said:


> This is my very first meme, hope you enjoy it and laugh a lot
> View attachment 261040


But Chicken nuggests are so delicious tho!


----------



## Veho (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Chary (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 4, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 261238


*nintendo badge arcade intensifies*


Chary said:


> View attachment 261236


sword is a ok game

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





delete me

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





h   
a                                             h


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 4, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 261386


Cuz no one complains about modern aesthetic microtransactions. (Insert eye rolling emoji here)


----------



## gudenau (May 4, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Cuz no one complains about modern aesthetic microtransactions. (Insert eye rolling emoji here)



People do complain, but there are enough people that just go for them that they can be justified and the legal battles are worth waging and snuffing out (when possible).


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Louse (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 512337 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 5, 2021)

moemons are a mistake


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 5, 2021)

I hate this post so much




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Here's another post i hate


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 5, 2021)

i finally have the switch pro!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Sissel (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 5, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 5, 2021)

@banjo2


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 5, 2021)




----------



## James_ (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 5, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 5, 2021)




----------



## JavaScribe (May 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 261718


I wonder if the Just Cause games are like that because Square Enix has had all of their storywriters arguing over working on Kingdom Hearts.
Seriously, I swear the Just Cause games (especially 3 and 4) are just _missing_ something. They're fun, but they feel like they're not _quite_ as good as they should be.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (May 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 261750


Why do kids have access to swords


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Why do kids have access to swords


I think you're just a bad parent, why dont your kids have access to swords?


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I think you're just a bad parent, why dont your kids have access to swords?


we can survive a zombie apocalypes or something with swords


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 261754


bootleg wii fit


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Louse (May 6, 2021)

no i will not give context


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Louse (May 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 261781


well nothing gets past you now does it


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 261783


what the hell is happendin gsnjd


----------



## James_ (May 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 261783


----------



## Snomannen_kalle (May 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 261686


Who needs study, nobody is going to read my master thesis anyway


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)

this gets funnier the later you post it


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 6, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Why do kids have access to swords



Eᴅᴜᴄᴀᴛɪᴏɴᴀʟ ᴘᴜʀᴘᴏsᴇs.


----------



## bahamut920 (May 6, 2021)

Snomannen_kalle said:


> Who needs study, nobody is going to read my master thesis anyway


The Master Thesis, the Paper of Evil's Bane, sealed in the Temple of Citations, is the only weapon that can defeat Calamity Finals.


----------



## VinsCool (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Sono (May 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 261878



This makes me cringe very slightly. We're already over the SpaDinner period, and now we have better than ever top-notch sentence mixing and clever edits and amazing storytelling YTPs. The only thing which stayed are the sos jokes. sos never dies...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)

Sono said:


> . sus never dies..


----------



## Sono (May 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 261890



Aww I can't believe you got me...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (May 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 261663


I did them all (even the DLC ones) by myself. Thank you very much.

I also chessed a bunch.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)

@Lilith Valentine


----------



## CTR640 (May 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> @Lilith Valentine
> View attachment 261922


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 7, 2021)

dont put snes game in 3ds


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 7, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 261927
> dont put snes game in 3ds





even better with context


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 261929
> even better with context


i have a new 3ds so i have snes vc


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 7, 2021)

Rosalina as link(source)


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Rosalina as link(source)
> View attachment 261930


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
DELET THIS


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 7, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> DELET THIS


why?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Ptsd?


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 7, 2021)

so


Scott_pilgrim said:


> why?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Ptsd?


methings not right about that

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 7, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (May 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Rosalina as link(source)
> View attachment 261930


Bruh!!! Is that Zelda as a girl????


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 7, 2021)

outdated but this exists


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 7, 2021)

Rey tracing


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Louse (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 7, 2021)

.


----------



## Xzi (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 7, 2021)

(Source)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 8, 2021)




----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 8, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 261778


Unregistered HyperCam 2


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 8, 2021)




----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 8, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262048


They're not a real gamer, they didn't even name him a racial slur!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 8, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (May 8, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262060


Herobrine???????????????????????????????????


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 8, 2021)

oh


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 8, 2021)

This is kinda the plot of spider-man 3


----------



## banjo2 (May 8, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262068
> This is kinda the plot of spider-man 3


Idiot, Spider-Man 3 was a critique of capitalism


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 8, 2021)




----------



## AlanJohn (May 8, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (May 9, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 261952



KO punch kills me more than this.


----------



## Apex (May 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262017



That's minified code. it's only one really long line.


----------



## jt_1258 (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (May 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 9, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (May 9, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (May 9, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 262197​


Atomic stuff is ~.1nm. I can't believe how close to the physical limit we are.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 9, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Atomic stuff is ~.1nm. I can't believe how close to the physical limit we are.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 9, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 262171


----------



## jt_1258 (May 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


>



mf, the one time I post among us.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 9, 2021)

aadz93 said:


>




LoL, you just made me think of the movie Real Steal. Which I loved.


----------



## BigOnYa (May 9, 2021)

Funny SNL meme skit:


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 9, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (May 9, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (May 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 9, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (May 9, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 262171


i have a really good idea to modify this meme but its gotta wait becuase im litterarly on the brink of life or death school wise
ill be back on my meme making spree on the 28th

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262271


also that shrek is HYPER detailed wow


----------



## BigOnYa (May 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 10, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (May 10, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 262278


They are own games?


----------



## jahrs (May 10, 2021)

It took me a minute to remember that the 3ds has a 3d switch. Mostly cause I bought a 2ds for cheap and never looked back.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 10, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 262304


This takes me back


----------



## Veho (May 10, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 262295


----------



## duwen (May 10, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 262320



Nam-Man for sure.


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 10, 2021)




----------



## MajinCubyan (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 10, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (May 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262376


Who is that last one? They keep showing up in things and I don't get it.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 10, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Who is that last one? They keep showing up in things and I don't get it.


The tall vampire lady from the new resident evil


----------



## Veho (May 10, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Who is that last one? They keep showing up in things and I don't get it.


https://imgur.com/gallery/SjcgE
https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/grand-prix-richmond-crackstyle


----------



## 1B51004 (May 10, 2021)

CPG said:


> View attachment 262391


The "& Dad" parts gets me.

just liKE YOUR MOM'S-


----------



## Veho (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Payne (May 10, 2021)

@Scott_pilgrim heard you liked low res memes


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 10, 2021)

CPG said:


> View attachment 262391


This should be the new bi flag
Also, it's even better with music:


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Sono (May 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262410



This is literally me, at my workplace, and even at home.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 10, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 262422


I was about to say this image hurts me but then i realized the game was other m so nothing is being lost


----------



## Xzi (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 11, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 11, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (May 11, 2021)

this got me laughing for like a minute straight
i am so tired my brain fried out on whats funny and whats not
help me


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 11, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> View attachment 262442
> this got me laughing for like a minute straight
> i am so tired my brain fried out on whats funny and whats not
> help me


"What a fucking pigger"


----------



## 1B51004 (May 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> "What a fucking pigger"


i will now uncontrollably laugh for 5 minutes


----------



## 1B51004 (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 11, 2021)

(Source)


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 11, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 11, 2021)

I do not like what this implies


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 11, 2021)

How to piss off several fandoms with one image:


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 11, 2021)

Context for the 5 of you who dont get it


----------



## Veho (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Taleweaver (May 11, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Meanwhile, at Santa's toy factory...

Elf: Hi, I'm here to pick up...*reads list* erm...here: you read what I'm supposed to pick up here.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> How to piss off several fandoms with one image:
> View attachment 262458


i died at the part samus was called a he


----------



## The Catboy (May 11, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 11, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (May 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> The tall vampire lady from the new resident evil



Well that's why I don't know, I don't care about those games.



Veho said:


> https://imgur.com/gallery/SjcgE
> https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/grand-prix-richmond-crackstyle



Wrong person. :V


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 11, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 11, 2021)

i have no idea what this means, can someone explain?


----------



## gudenau (May 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262549


----------



## Sono (May 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262553
> i have no idea what this means, can someone explain?



You wanted to download an mp3, but it's an exe.
The trick worked back then because browsers didn't have a "watch out, this is an exe!" feature, and Windows explorer doesn't show .mp3 or .exe, just the filename portion.
Oh, and the exe is a guaranteed malware/adware/scareware.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 11, 2021)

Sono said:


> You wanted to download an mp3, but it's an exe.
> The trick worked back then because browsers didn't have a "watch out, this is an exe!" feature, and Windows explorer doesn't show .mp3 or .exe, just the filename portion.
> Oh, and the exe is a guaranteed malware/adware/scareware.


Why is there a lemon on the guy with a gun?


----------



## Veho (May 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Why is there a lemon on the guy with a gun?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LimeWire


----------



## gudenau (May 11, 2021)

Sono said:


> You wanted to download an mp3, but it's an exe.
> The trick worked back then because browsers didn't have a "watch out, this is an exe!" feature, and Windows explorer doesn't show .mp3 or .exe, just the filename portion.
> Oh, and the exe is a guaranteed malware/adware/scareware.



Shows extensions just fine.


----------



## Sono (May 11, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Shows extensions just fine.



Yeah, probably because you enabled it. By default it doesn't


----------



## gudenau (May 11, 2021)

Sono said:


> Yeah, probably because you enabled it. By default it doesn't



Honestly that's one of those settings that shouldn't even be there.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 11, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 11, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (May 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262565


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 12, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (May 12, 2021)

V1.0






V2.0


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 12, 2021)

yes


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 12, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 262619
> yes


Do you have the template?


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Do you have the template?


no just white out it


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 12, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (May 12, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 262423


Bruh, any% milk? What's the wr on that??


----------



## Mythical (May 12, 2021)

it's supposed to be highly relatable regardless of your preferred milk %


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (May 12, 2021)

Source


----------



## tabzer (May 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262553
> i have no idea what this means, can someone explain?



Limewire was a Napster-like app where you could download anything.  Anytime you search for a song title a hundred different garbage variations of the same song title would pop, and many of them being executables (viruses) instead of MP3s.  This was around the time Linkin Park was at its peak and Napster being sued by Metallica, so this is a specific nostalgic reference.


----------



## Veho (May 12, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (May 12, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Source


CHRIS DON'T DO IT
SPARE HER!


----------



## Veho (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Arck (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 12, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (May 12, 2021)

Veho said:


>


you mean X


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 12, 2021)

Boyfriend vs the world(source)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 12, 2021)




----------



## yoofo (May 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262412


didn't I post this one


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 12, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (May 12, 2021)

Everytime you kick one off the server, two more come to take their place.


----------



## smileyhead (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 12, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 12, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (May 12, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


> you mean X


You mean cross


----------



## Sono (May 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262708



Isn't this how you were supposed to play BotW? I can't find a way to continue it after defeating the last mission.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 12, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 13, 2021)

Veho said:


>


10 pounds of brain
20 pounds of organs
30 pounds of muscles
40 pounds of bones
800 pounds of boobs and butts

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Noctosphere (May 13, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (May 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262723


I play both...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262736


I have abandoned sooo many nintendogs...
I feel bad now... again...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2021)

saw this handy guide, thought i'd share it


----------



## Xzi (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (May 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262740


ESHOP?

Huh, funky. Bet that doesn't really work in other languages.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2021)

Someone put this over an ace attorney character


----------



## Xzi (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 13, 2021)

Benja81 said:


> View attachment 262738



Would division by zero occur if Mr. Dream were to challenge the ear biter himself?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 13, 2021)




----------



## yoofo (May 13, 2021)

Veho said:


>


worth it


----------



## Deleted member 471305 (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2021)




----------



## SaulFabre (May 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262841


AAAAHHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2021)




----------



## SaulFabre (May 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262842


too much funny Scott

but please can you make a meme that I appear? (my profile xD)


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262742
> saw this handy guide, thought i'd share it


can we have all your memes like this


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (May 13, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Would division by zero occur if Mr. Dream were to challenge the ear biter himself?


LOL could be this or when matter meets anti-matter; 100% conversion to pure energy.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262827


Agreed, fuck gravity.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (May 13, 2021)

man ive missed a lot since... yesterday?


Scott_pilgrim said:


> Someone put this over an ace attorney character
> View attachment 262750




 
i also have the mp4 if you want it
it came out a bit faster than expected but i like it.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 13, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (May 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262872


It only results in that because developers stopped caring about storage optimization-

I dig frequently through my game library
And frequently I see 
A game that hardly has any content. 30GB.

Then I see another game with thousands more things in it and it’s a much longer game... and it’s only 4-8GB.

I also constantly see games with around the same amount of things- then one’s only a fraction of the size of the other for no reason

Some devs have just stopped working on that optimization and expect customers to just go out and buy more storage


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 14, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> It only results in that because developers stopped caring about storage optimization-
> 
> I dig frequently through my game library
> And frequently I see
> ...


THAT'S the thing you care about?


----------



## Emperor_Norton (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (May 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> THAT'S the thing you care about?


It is
I have games I got for free from giveaways and whatnot

Asgard’s Wrath for example-
Then I found out it’s 132GB-
...
Im not installing that
Heckkkk naw


----------



## gudenau (May 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262859


That's called a missclick.



Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262872


The photo-realism crap is just annoying. Giant files, looks bad in a couple years. More stylized games look good decades later.

Also most popular games are just crap.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 14, 2021)

gudenau said:


> That's called a missclick.
> 
> 
> The photo-realism crap is just annoying. Giant files, looks bad in a couple years. More stylized games look good decades later.
> ...


I love how everyone's just agreeing with doomguy being a bottom


----------



## Xzi (May 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I love how everyone's just agreeing with doomguy being a bottom


Doomguy is asexual and married to his job.  Plus he's always on top of a pile of demon corpses on the cover.  Too angry to die, too angry to bang.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 14, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (May 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I love how everyone's just agreeing with doomguy being a bottom



Ignoring it isn't agreeing with it.

I don't want to think about it.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 14, 2021)

Benja81 said:


> View attachment 262893


nice png, dipshit


----------



## Louse (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (May 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> nice png, dipshit


Is that good?


----------



## RichardTheKing (May 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262742
> saw this handy guide, thought i'd share it


I just open Snip & Sketch, if I want to take laptop screenshots. I don't have the button shortcut memorised, and I don't care to try.



aadz93 said:


> View attachment 262794


I have zero clue what the extended code means, but whatever the creator says is correct, I suppose.



1B51004 said:


> man ive missed a lot since... yesterday?
> 
> View attachment 262863
> i also have the mp4 if you want it
> it came out a bit faster than expected but i like it.


Poorly-made Ace Attorney meme; doesn't even get to finish the line before the blue-background emphasis shot (advances too early).


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 14, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> I just open Snip & Sketch, if I want to take laptop screenshots. I don't have the button shortcut memorised, and I don't care to try


Win+Shift+S


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 14, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> I just open Snip & Sketch, if I want to take laptop screenshots. I don't have the button shortcut memorised, and I don't care to try.
> 
> 
> I have zero clue what the extended code means, but whatever the creator says is correct, I suppose.
> ...


you can change a setting to automatically cange printscreen to open snip and stech




here


----------



## smileyhead (May 14, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> I just open Snip & Sketch, if I want to take laptop screenshots. I don't have the button shortcut memorised, and I don't care to try.


I would edit this text on the ‘clown putting on makeup’ meme, but I feel like it would be too rude.
Anyway, it's Win + Shift + S. It's not difficult to memorise. You can also set PrtSc to act as the trigger, but I like to keep that off. Also, here's a titbit: you can take a screenshot of just the active window by pressing Alt + PrtSc.


----------



## RichardTheKing (May 14, 2021)

Okay, wow, a three-person dogpile all because I cannot remember a shortcut. Not what I was expecting, tbh.
Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Veho (May 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I love how everyone's just agreeing with doomguy being a bottom


There is nothing in the games or the lore to suggest one way or the other. His backstory says he had a wife but it _doesn't_ say he wasn't into pegging   



Mama Looigi said:


> It only results in that because developers stopped caring about storage optimization-
> 
> I dig frequently through my game library
> And frequently I see
> ...


Does anyone remember that game ".kkrieger"? A proof of concept tech demo that fit an entire FPS game into 96KB? 


 


But then the entire industry said "nah, too much work."


----------



## KleinesSinchen (May 14, 2021)

Veho said:


> […]
> Does anyone remember that game ".kkrieger"? A proof of concept tech demo that fit an entire FPS game into 96KB?
> 
> But then the entire industry said "nah, too much work."


You proved that there is good reason to follow the Meme Box. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## 1B51004 (May 14, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Poorly-made Ace Attorney meme; doesn't even get to finish the line before the blue-background emphasis shot (advances too early).


yeah that's what my thoughts were
It was my first time using the editor.


----------



## Veho (May 14, 2021)




----------



## yoofo (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 14, 2021)

yoofo said:


> View attachment 262922


pov: doomguy


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 14, 2021)

Source


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 14, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (May 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262952


bro
ik this is a joke but thats like the only game site my school allows
if that site gets taken down, goodbye freetime


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (May 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262944


makes me kind of curious which system has the most Zelda titles available to play through official methods. The switch could probably run everything.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 14, 2021)

I love hideo


----------



## gudenau (May 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262956
> I love hideo



This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 15, 2021)




----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 15, 2021)

Laugh le funny wojack is here


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (May 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262972


On the one hand, it would be fun to beat the shit out of Jar Jar Binks.  OTOH, his sounds would be annoying as fuck after just two days of trolls picking him exclusively.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 15, 2021)

(Context if you dont get it)


----------



## Benja81 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 15, 2021)

The amount of storytelling in one still image baffles me even years later


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 15, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Doomguy is asexual and married to his job. Plus he's always on top of a pile of demon corpses on the cover


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 15, 2021)

Important day


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (May 15, 2021)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 15, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## draftguy (May 15, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 15, 2021)

CTR640 said:


>





Spoiler



So apparently Lady Dimitrescu is the first (and therefore easiest) boss and just eats it like a chump?


----------



## gudenau (May 15, 2021)

Veho said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So apparently Lady Dimitrescu is the first (and therefore easiest) boss and just eats it like a chump?



So if I make a 3D video game make the first boss female and scaled to 150+%?

Gotcha.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 15, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (May 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 263043



This is why we can't have nice things.

_Stop pre-ordering crap it only encourages them to push garbage._


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 15, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (May 15, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Why have her boobs been shrinked?


----------



## banjo2 (May 15, 2021)

CTR640 said:


> Why have her boobs been shrinked?


Asking the important questions


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 15, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 263007



They better hope this theme doesn't ever get close to that basement:


----------



## Darth Meteos (May 15, 2021)

ah, mass effect legendary edition is out


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 15, 2021)

Darth Meteos said:


> ah, mass effect legendary edition is out


----------



## Noctosphere (May 16, 2021)

Veho said:


>


almost cryed... almost...


----------



## Asia81 (May 16, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262956
> I love hideo


Fake or real tho ?


----------



## VinsCool (May 16, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (May 16, 2021)




----------



## JavaScribe (May 16, 2021)

CTR640 said:


> "trade 93 Octane for GPU and TP"


Gas will be back in stock as soon as we recover from all of the panic buying.
GPU production probably won't meet demand for another year or two.


----------



## 1B51004 (May 16, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 262981


YEAAAA-



aadz93 said:


> View attachment 263007


hmm would be a shame if i threw a grill in there
real shame it would be


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (May 16, 2021)

yoofo said:


> View attachment 262922


A man of culture,Korone-chan best waifu


----------



## AlanJohn (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Ericzander (May 16, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 16, 2021)

Ericzander said:


> View attachment 263173




What about the supposed microchips in the covid-19 vaccine?


----------



## f3rr3t (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 512337 (May 17, 2021)

Ericzander said:


> View attachment 263173


Xbox 0.5


----------



## Veho (May 17, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 17, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 17, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 263301


----------



## GhostLatte (May 17, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 17, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 17, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (May 17, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 263320


Found sources.

https://www.frogpants.com/2014g/anv1od92xwfd2tuxjqd178lno32ezy





https://www.frogpants.com/2014g/wu93x390oh1bc9spfptl386zu014aj





And for mario it doesn't seem to exist on frogpants, only on the inernet archive at https://web.archive.org/web/2014030...xtralife.com/comic/pixel-interpretation-mario


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 17, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Found sources.
> 
> https://www.frogpants.com/2014g/anv1od92xwfd2tuxjqd178lno32ezy
> 
> ...


I love it and i hate it at the same time


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Budsixz (May 18, 2021)

Benja81 said:


> View attachment 263345


To be fair, they were new when they came out


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 18, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (May 18, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 263360


took me a second for my mind to stop auto correcting to realize what the joke was... '_>'


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (May 18, 2021)

Benja81 said:


> View attachment 263345


actually it's not wrong
the new in new super mario bros is not there because the game is new, but because it's a new continuity ( seriously )
this series takes place after the mario universe reboot from the ending of mario galaxy 
you know, the one where the koopalings aren't bowser's children anymore, just random minions.
rosalina did say the universe would be the same, but some things would be different, and that kind of thing is what it was referring to.

it was hard to name, they cant just call it super super mario bros, ultra/mega mario bros doesnt have the same effect, so they went for new. its the new super mario bros.

zelda a link between worlds was going to be called the new legend of zelda, but they gave up on that one unfortunately
if it meant more games like albtw i wouldn't mind.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 18, 2021)

Two irrelevant things in one


----------



## GhostLatte (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 18, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 263419


He was studying while he was a plumber, he was a plumber as a side job to pay for medical school


----------



## Benja81 (May 18, 2021)

zupi said:


> actually it's not wrong
> the new in new super mario bros is not there because the game is new, but because it's a new continuity ( seriously )
> this series takes place after the mario universe reboot from the ending of mario galaxy
> you know, the one where the koopalings aren't bowser's children anymore, just random minions.
> ...


This is true, but even so I still just thought it was funny for some reason.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 18, 2021)

One small typo really changed a lot


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 263445


For context:


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> For context:
> View attachment 263446


poor joshy


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> poor joshy


*yoshi voice* joshy!


----------



## jahrs (May 19, 2021)

Scott I think they need to rename the Meme Box to the Scott Box


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)




----------



## jahrs (May 19, 2021)

Hrm they could also call it a Box of Scotts but then there's the connotation behind what they are used for.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (May 19, 2021)

If you ever feel bad about your specs, just be thankful you don't have a GTX 0 and an i0 processor.


----------



## Benja81 (May 19, 2021)

Xzi said:


> If you ever feel bad about your specs, just be thankful you don't have a GTX 0 and an i0 processor.
> 
> View attachment 263455


Flipped back to zero after reaching GTX infinity, nice!

I have GTX -1


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)

(I forgot what game this was reviewing)


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 263450


huh i think i have that virus can someone help me?


----------



## jt_1258 (May 19, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> huh i think i have that virus can someone help me?
> View attachment 263470


sure, I just need a glock and your location


----------



## Benja81 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 263451


When I think of "influencers" I think "Kardashians" and I was like "is Kanye West underage, WTF is this maymay talking about?"


----------



## VirgileVILE (May 19, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> huh i think i have that virus can someone help me?
> View attachment 263470


It seems that you even have several viruses. But good news, the most viral of them, Fortnite, isn't present.


----------



## yoofo (May 19, 2021)

4-chan


----------



## hippy dave (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)

The duality of man


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)

(Credit goes to cremanata on twitter)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 263567


But since this is a JRPG (looks like Atlus), the young girl will fucking cleave you in half in two turns.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)

Veho said:


> But since this is a JRPG (looks like Atlus), the young girl will fucking cleave you in half in two turns.


It's puyo puyo tetris


----------



## hippy dave (May 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> It's puyo puyo tetris


So... one turn?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> So... one turn?


I mean, it wasn't really a hard fight(in my opinion, at least)


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (May 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> The duality of man
> View attachment 263556


The Persona Games


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)

@Crazynoob458


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 263576


Why did you have gta in elementary?


----------



## Veho (May 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Why did you have gta in elementary?


Because video games are for kids.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)

Veho said:


> Because video games are for kids.


Damn i had to wait till the sixth grade to get gta 5


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Damn i had to wait till the sixth grade to get gta 5


I still haven’t played a GTA game

I’ve been too busy with Mario 64 for the 830th time


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (May 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 263591


GUYS
THIS IS THE LEAK FOR SUPER MARIO GALAXY 3
HOLY-


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (May 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 263600


me irl


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (May 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 263601


the guy on the left just has the equivalent of $10 in Venezuelan currency, cheating.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)

It's me, im the random


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (May 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 263600


i'm better at smash ultimate than my friends, so i'm teaching my friends my strategies to help _them _get better at it


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 263610


im doing trigonometry at school
Should I bring my Switch in class now?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 20, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (May 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 263618


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (May 20, 2021)

Behold, CHADBERT
(no im not sorry)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 20, 2021)

rimoJO said:


>


I cant see the image


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 20, 2021)

This meme is gonna look really stupid 3000 years from now when half life 3 comes out


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 263638


dont forget the metascore


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 263600



This post's light DPs too close on reverse wakeup Under the Night WithIn-Births Accent Core Plus R Turbo HD Remix New Generation's Second Impact upon a Third Strike for A New Age of Heroes upon this Millennium Battle upon which a Revelator will reveal a -Sign- of the Calamity Trigger to be inflicted in the next Continuum Shift where a Chrono Phantasma will become a Central Fiction for the Actress Again in the next exe:[cl-r]'s Current Code within this Cross Generation of Heroes in this Cross Tag Battle's Super Ultra Extreme Neowave Unlimited Match's Ultimate Tag Tournament in this Final Showdown of which will be the Last Round for the entertainment in this here Arcade Edition.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



This entire exchange and the way Kiryu delivers his lines...XD

...it's a miracle that they got him back...


----------



## lilalex (May 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 263638


ellie looks uhh ... idk


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Budsixz (May 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 263638


Isn't that ronaldo and not Ronaldinho?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 20, 2021)

This reads like a rupi kupr poem


----------



## hippy dave (May 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 263641


*your foster parents got eaten by a grue.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 20, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (May 20, 2021)

(BTW: I'm overweight myself, so I can make fun of this.)


----------



## gudenau (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 20, 2021)

"how's quarantine going?"
me:


----------



## rimoJO (May 20, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> dont forget the metascore


99 is still 4 numbers better


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 21, 2021)

scott is suspended, i will take the time to upload scott quality bad memes


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 21, 2021)

EDIT: i am dumb a forgot that the meme box is gaming related only


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 21, 2021)

replace pidgy with bidoof


----------



## gudenau (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (May 21, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (May 21, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (May 21, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> scott is suspended, i will take the time to upload scott quality bad memes
> View attachment 263739


Scott got sus'd?


----------



## gudenau (May 21, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (May 21, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Louse (May 21, 2021)




----------



## sloppycrap (May 21, 2021)

gudenau said:


>



Playing Doom on your camera, but you can't take screenshots


----------



## gudenau (May 21, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 263766


Imagine if Nintendo ported these minigames to the Switch and did online stuff with them.

That might be fun!


----------



## Xzi (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 22, 2021)

Meh, it doesn't have a numpad, that means you can't _count_ on it


----------



## CTR640 (May 22, 2021)

Veho said:


> Meh, it doesn't have a numpad, that means you can't _count_ on it


A keyboard without a fucking numpad? What kind of fucking sin is that?! Kill it before it breeds more keyboards with numpad!


----------



## Sono (May 22, 2021)

CTR640 said:


> A keyboard without a fucking numpad? What kind of fucking sin is that?! Kill it before it breeds more keyboards with numpad!



I'm also on the same opinion, but I was told that most people don't use the numpad, so a more compact keyboard to save desk space is preferred, which I can understand, having mostly used really compact laptop keyboards almost my entire life.

Although I don't fully get those who use keyboard layouts more compact than a laptop keyboard.


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2021)

Sono said:


> Although I don't fully get those who use keyboard layouts more compact than a laptop keyboard.


No love for the 30%s?


----------



## Sono (May 22, 2021)

Veho said:


> No love for the 30%s?



How do you even use this?!

I can't think of an usecase where such ridiculously small keyboard could be the main (and only) keyboard in a setup


----------



## CTR640 (May 22, 2021)

Sono said:


> I'm also on the same opinion, but I was told that most people don't use the numpad, so a more compact keyboard to save desk space is preferred, which I can understand, having mostly used really compact laptop keyboards almost my entire life.
> 
> Although I don't fully get those who use keyboard layouts more compact than a laptop keyboard.


I had a laptop, Sony Vaio back in 2006 and really hated the fact it had no seperate numpad. The numpad numbers were on the letter keys, really difficult to use, especially in dark room or at night because the keys were white. Now having a laptop-type keyboard with seperate numpad and it's a God sent. And desk to save space? What about mousepads like the Corsair MM350 XL Extended  

GTAV for example has a lot of trainers for storymode and they literally always use numpad keys.


----------



## smileyhead (May 22, 2021)

Sono said:


> How do you even use this?!
> 
> I can't think of an usecase where such ridiculously small keyboard could be the main (and only) keyboard in a setup


While I couldn't imagine this being used as a proper keyboard, it would probably be a neat set of macro keys.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 22, 2021)

Sono said:


> How do you even use this?!
> I can't think of an usecase where such ridiculously small keyboard could be the main (and only) keyboard in a setup


I've heard explanations, basically once you get used to this type of keyboard, the fact your hands don't move to reach the further keys lets you type much faster and with less fatigue. 
All symbols and functions are available through key combos, and since all of these keyboards are custom, you get to set it up for just the symbols you need/use and arrange them however suits you best. The use case I saw was for Linux/Vim, but there are other uses. 
It didn't convince me to leave my full sized keyboard but I guess some people might prefer it.


----------



## Issac (May 22, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (May 22, 2021)

Issac said:


> View attachment 263880


wholesome


----------



## Noctosphere (May 22, 2021)

Veho said:


> Meh, it doesn't have a numpad, that means you can't _count_ on it


FTFY


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2021)

Ash Ventura:


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 22, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> FTFY
> View attachment 263920


Needs more JPEG.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (May 22, 2021)

And why don't the numpads on  keyboards use the usual phone dialer layout?!


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> And why don't the numpads on  keyboards use the usual phone dialer layout?!


Because they use the usual cash register layout, just like calculators, and cash registers predate push button phones. So the real question is, why did phones have to be all contrarian?


----------



## gudenau (May 22, 2021)

Veho said:


> No love for the 30%s?



100% or bust.


----------



## Xzi (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 23, 2021)

if this comes to game pass for xbox im downloading it right away


----------



## Louse (May 23, 2021)

credit to some dude with no creativity lol


----------



## gudenau (May 23, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 263936



Netscape would like to know your location.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (May 23, 2021)

Veho said:


> Because they use the usual cash register layout, just like calculators, and cash registers predate push button phones. So the real question is, why did phones have to be all contrarian?


...Because the phone layout makes more sense? Seriously, does A make more sense than B?



Spoiler: A



the lazy dog.
fox jumped over
The quick brown





Spoiler: B



The quick brown
fox jumped over
the lazy dog.


----------



## gudenau (May 23, 2021)

Veho said:


> Because they use the usual cash register layout, just like calculators, and cash registers predate push button phones. So the real question is, why did phones have to be all contrarian?



Blame bell labs.


----------



## gudenau (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 23, 2021)

gudenau said:


> View attachment 263961


I think that one's been posted already


----------



## Veho (May 23, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> ...Because the phone layout makes more sense? Seriously, does A make more sense than B?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the other hand it also makes sense to put lower numbers in the lower rows and higher numbers in the higher rows. It's all arbitrary.


----------



## Xzi (May 23, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (May 23, 2021)

Veho said:


> Because they use the usual cash register layout, just like calculators, and cash registers predate push button phones. So the real question is, why did phones have to be all contrarian?


I'm gonna make a wild guess and say it's maybe because, on classic telephones, the handset is above the keypad, and it made more sense to start numbering the buttons closer to it.


----------



## rimoJO (May 23, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> if this comes to game pass for xbox im downloading it right away


just a reminder that og games were the ones who made crayola scoot


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 23, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (May 23, 2021)

why is birthday suit just another way of saying naked anyway


----------



## Veho (May 23, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> why is birthday suit just another way of saying naked anyway


Because it's what you wear on the day of your birth: nothing. Birth day suit = no suit.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Louse (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 24, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (May 24, 2021)

Edit:
If you want to watch the video, here you go:


----------



## 2short (May 24, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 263962



Probably the same person who modded Barney into Doom back in '94


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2021)




----------



## jahrs (May 24, 2021)

That boy just ain't right, I tell you what. (Hanks voice)


----------



## yoofo (May 24, 2021)

pain


----------



## 1B51004 (May 24, 2021)

Louse said:


> View attachment 264040


acoomer


----------



## hippy dave (May 25, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (May 25, 2021)

yoofo said:


> painView attachment 264071


the queen of hyrule, husband of king hark


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (May 25, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 264104


Uhhhhhh is it the toe guy from Skyward Sword?


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 25, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Uhhhhhh is it the toe guy from Skyward Sword?
> View attachment 264105







--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

did scott get banned from the meme box?


----------



## jahrs (May 25, 2021)

Since when did Ash have 2 pikas. Might explain why its sometimes a bitch and other times kicks ass. He swaps them out between episodes


----------



## gudenau (May 25, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 264106
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> did scott get banned from the meme box?



Oh this explains everything.

Ash lives in the matrix!


----------



## Veho (May 25, 2021)

https://imgur.com/gallery/1grPKGW


----------



## Veho (May 25, 2021)

I haven't played a video game in *ten years*.


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 25, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 264036


Dragonite can learn hyper beam though. I think the bigger question is, what makes these trees impenetrable to every move (including the likes of Hyper Beam) except for Cut?


----------



## yoofo (May 25, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Dragonite can learn hyper beam though. I think the bigger question is, what makes these trees impenetrable to every move (including the likes of Hyper Beam) except for Cut?


Adamantium trees


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 25, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (May 25, 2021)

looks kinda like the avgn tbh ngl


----------



## Veho (May 25, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (May 25, 2021)

man i just wanna laugh not cry


----------



## 1B51004 (May 25, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> did scott get banned from the meme box?


scott was snapped



in all seriousness i dont think scott was banned, just haven't gotten back to posting.
i hope scott wasn't banned ._.


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Louse (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Alex4nder001 (May 26, 2021)

Learn Spanish and numbers with Microsoft!


----------



## 1B51004 (May 26, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


>


glad someone finally recognizes skylanders as a series that *used* to exist. loved it growing up.


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2021)




----------



## WaffleRaccoon (May 26, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 264290


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (May 26, 2021)

I just don't understand why the collar is an "adult" thing. All I see is a fashion item.


----------



## yoofo (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 26, 2021)

https://imgur.com/gallery/d6MFEpl


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 26, 2021)




----------



## WaffleRaccoon (May 26, 2021)

If anyone has any Persona Memes, post plssss


----------



## gudenau (May 26, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


> If anyone has any Persona Memes, post plssss


----------



## jt_1258 (May 26, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> scott was snapped
> View attachment 264211
> in all seriousness i dont think scott was banned, just haven't gotten back to posting.
> i hope scott wasn't banned ._.


Ladies and gentlemen, we did it, scott is dead /s


----------



## yoofo (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Sundree (May 27, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (May 27, 2021)

y'know, how'd they even make that pokemon combiner site, anyway?


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 27, 2021)

decided to combine both of my favorite pokemon
uuuhhhhhhhhh.h.h.h.h.h......................u.uh.huhhhhhhu.uj.


----------



## yoofo (May 27, 2021)




----------



## emmauss (May 27, 2021)

yoofo said:


> View attachment 264427


delet this


----------



## jahrs (May 27, 2021)

What Is that not how you make steamed ham. I always use the most fresh virgin meat available.


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (May 27, 2021)

Veho said:


> https://imgur.com/gallery/d6MFEpl


mario 64 getting rtx be like:


yoofo said:


> View attachment 264427


"Uhh, anime beach episode?"


----------



## Veho (May 27, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (May 27, 2021)




----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 27, 2021)

Because Epic is giving away AMOGUS for free


----------



## CTR640 (May 27, 2021)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Because Epic is giving away AMOGUS for freeView attachment 264487


I think Unreal is the impostor. Change my mind!


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (May 27, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 560282 (May 27, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> View attachment 264503


Jeez, the Among Us references are going to give me an aneurysm one of these days


----------



## jt_1258 (May 27, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (May 27, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (May 27, 2021)

imo GoldSrc, Source, and Source2 are better than Unreal Engine. 1. because GoldSrc is a classic, 2. Source because   m e l o n   and 3. because Source2 looks amazing


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 27, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 264477


im in this picture and i dont like it


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 28, 2021)

image provided without context


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (May 28, 2021)

Veho said:


> -pic-



The bottom artist was part of the duo that made some of the best flipnotes on dsi, EpicGuitar (They are Guitar, aka PotooBrigham aka HooNose2009)


----------



## Benja81 (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (May 28, 2021)

Believe it or not I didn't make this, though I do endorse its message.


----------



## yoofo (May 28, 2021)

emmauss said:


> delet this


No
Have a Morshu


----------



## CTR640 (May 28, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 264548
> image provided without context


Goku's and Jiren's pet almost mastered Utra Instinct?


----------



## hippy dave (May 28, 2021)




----------



## 8BitWonder (May 28, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Believe it or not I didn't make this, though I do endorse its message.
> 
> View attachment 264556


Sonic, how could you?


----------



## GhostLatte (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Owenge (May 28, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 28, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (May 28, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 264606


maybe I'm thinking of a diffrent gen and legendaries but isn't it possible for that to softlock you out of getting them at all due to it running anyway and no longer appearing on the map?


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (May 29, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 264606


whoever made this must have never really played pkmn gsc. 
when you prevent the dogs from fleeing they use roar and make YOU flee


----------



## The Catboy (May 29, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (May 29, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 264684


god dammit, all the frogs are gay now too


----------



## The Catboy (May 29, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> god dammit, all the frogs are gay now too


Considering the fact that I take estrogen and some of that estrogen comes out in my pee, that means there are frogs with my estrogen. There is a frog with titties from my estrogen


----------



## jt_1258 (May 29, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Considering the fact that I take estrogen and some of that estrogen comes out in my pee, that means there are frogs with my estrogen. There is a frog with titties from my estrogen


ya know what, for that dam titty frog comment I shall now post this. the meme box shall now regress again. sus forever


----------



## The Catboy (May 29, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (May 29, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Selaht (May 29, 2021)

(Super Mario World with 4k and *rain* tracing on Switch Pro)


----------



## leon315 (May 29, 2021)

Arekkusuda said:


> View attachment 264498


WFT? is this real?



Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 264290


I don't get it, anyone explain dat aeghao face plz


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 29, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> View attachment 264503


JOSUKE IMPOSTOR JOSUKE IMPOSTOR




leon315 said:


> WFT? is this real?
> 
> 
> I don't get it, anyone explain dat aeghao face plz


She's thinking of it as lewd because she's an anthropomorphic dog so it's like putting a collar on a person. It's a bondage joke.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 29, 2021)

RedBlueGreen said:


> She's thinking of it as lewd because she's an anthropomorphic dog so it's like putting a collar on a person. It's a bondage joke.


I think it was supposed to be a wholesome joke
Not sexual

And it’s not an ahego face
It’s just blushing and excited and whatnot


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (May 29, 2021)

leon315 said:


> WFT? is this real?


Nah, its a parody news site


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (May 29, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 264815


When someone calls a big tiddy sonic bat hot:


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (May 29, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> When someone calls a big tiddy sonic bat hot:


This reminds me, what's up with your pfp pal?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 29, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 264684



As long as the GMO and steroids taste good


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 29, 2021)

Arekkusuda said:


> This reminds me, what's up with your pfp pal?


It’s a cross-dressing guy who is unreasonably hot. Why? owo


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (May 29, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> It’s a cross-dressing guy who is unreasonably hot. Why? owo


I-


----------



## Xzi (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Sono (May 29, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 264865



Finally, a worthy remaster! I'll take your entire stock


----------



## tech3475 (May 29, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 264710



Faker! They didn’t say “& Knuckles”!


----------



## Benja81 (May 29, 2021)

Brick coin mining


----------



## TheN00b21 (May 30, 2021)

Don't mind me, just re-posting the meme that started the meme box becuase I'm bored.


----------



## hippy dave (May 30, 2021)

Benja81 said:


> View attachment 264879


Try it, it really works!


----------



## Emperor_Norton (May 30, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Try it, it really works!


Can confirm, am rich now.

Unfortunately, it made me forget how to count, so I don't know how rich I really am.


----------



## Xzi (May 30, 2021)

Benja81 said:


> View attachment 264879
> Brick coin mining


ACKSHUALLY SIR Mario has always used his fist to punch blocks, and is using it in that very meme.  Not that that would feel great, either.


----------



## Benja81 (May 30, 2021)

Xzi said:


> ACKSHUALLY SIR Mario has always used his fist to punch blocks, and is using it in that very meme.  Not that that would feel great, either.


Correction: Fist coin mining. Arthritis>brain damage.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 30, 2021)

Violators will be prosecuted


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (May 30, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 264865


----------



## hippy dave (May 30, 2021)




----------



## JavaScribe (May 30, 2021)

Benja81 said:


> Correction: Fist coin mining. Arthritis>brain damage.


You can't have arthritis in your hand if you don't have that hand.


----------



## Veho (May 30, 2021)




----------



## K3N1 (May 30, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 30, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 264865



Nintendo Wii switch

Wii would like you to switch.....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JavaScribe said:


> You can't have arthritis in your hand if you don't have that hand.


----------



## Veho (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Taleweaver (May 30, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Well... His full name is 'Mario Mario', right? Then this actually kind of makes sense...


----------



## Benja81 (May 30, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (May 30, 2021)

Veho said:


>




So true. like in FTB, if it would let me use some high ground, I would get the job done. Or even in some of the places in the background [that I know I could use as a Veteran of 3 wars] did use, and again got the Job done.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 30, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 264606


tryed this, and it always end up with :
Suicune uses ROAR!



kenenthk said:


>


who the fuck plays the sims on consoles?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!!??!??!


----------



## Sono (May 30, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> who the fuck plays the sims on consoles?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!!??!??!



I played Sims: Bustin' Out on my PS2 fat until the disc drive died. At the time it ran better than Sims 1 on my Celeron PC.


----------



## K3N1 (May 31, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> tryed this, and it always end up with :
> Suicune uses ROAR!
> 
> 
> who the fuck plays the sims on consoles?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!!??!??!


Yeah The slims are a much better console choice, will the real slim please stand up?


----------



## Chary (May 31, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (May 31, 2021)

well would ya look at that


----------



## The Catboy (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 31, 2021)

*ɪɴᴛɪᴍɪᴅᴀᴛɪᴏɴ ᴘʟᴀᴛᴇs *


----------



## Veho (May 31, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (May 31, 2021)

Veho said:


> *ɪɴᴛɪᴍɪᴅᴀᴛɪᴏɴ ᴘʟᴀᴛᴇs *


im pretty sure thats more than what we have in the world, BUT WHATEVER IT TAKES
DOOM CRAB GANG


----------



## jahrs (May 31, 2021)

Dugstruction is just gigantamax dugtrio it gets a bunch of its friends to make a bigger version of itself. Gmax move is grand excavation digs beneath the opponent dropping them 10 stories.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 560282 (May 31, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (May 31, 2021)

Arekkusuda said:


> View attachment 265034


but why the hell does futaba have two pairs of glasses...


----------



## Taleweaver (May 31, 2021)

I saw that screen again, and so I just HAD to make this:


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (May 31, 2021)

bill left microsoft before even 8 was in private beta


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Jun 1, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 265031


She looks like Cleopatra's daughter who had an OD on LSD and meth. Damn, look at her (empty) eyes and mouth, wtf??


----------



## leon315 (Jun 1, 2021)

Arekkusuda said:


> View attachment 265034


so in P5 plot, main char can basically fuck them ALL?


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> View attachment 265096


After realizing her mistake, she bought a real Buddha statue:


----------



## 1B51004 (Jun 1, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 265031


hated dora as a kid, now gonna hate her more.
fr, what did they do to her
she looks like an actual toddler that would bite the fingers of her dad


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> hated dora as a kid, now gonna hate her more.
> fr, what did they do to her
> she looks like an actual toddler that would bite the fingers of her dad


It's a piece of fan art, it's not any official release or official new design. Just something someone cobbled together in 3 seconds in Blender.


----------



## 1B51004 (Jun 1, 2021)

Veho said:


> It's a piece of fan art, it's not any official release or official new design. Just something someone cobbled together in 3 seconds in Blender.


ok good. i may have been duped, but its better than seeing that thing officially.


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2021)

Kirby game box art in the West be like:


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Asia81 (Jun 1, 2021)

Samsung-chan


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jun 1, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 265090



I think that's been posted already


----------



## gudenau (Jun 1, 2021)

Veho said:


> After realizing her mistake, she bought a real Buddha statue:


That's printed.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Asia81 said:


> Samsung-chan
> View attachment 265154


Samsung phones are trash though.


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2021)

gudenau said:


> That's printed.


So is the first one.


----------



## gudenau (Jun 1, 2021)

Veho said:


> So is the first one.


I guess it is, harder to tell with the lower quality image.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 1, 2021)

I've found a picture of @Scott_pilgrim


----------



## Louse (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Jun 2, 2021)

the gbatemp logo looked familiar...


----------



## HelpTheWretched (Jun 2, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> I've found a picture of @Scott_pilgrim
> View attachment 265184


Oh hey, I made that picture. 
(Staff and image-collector at Zelda Wiki)


----------



## zeello (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 2, 2021)

zeello said:


> View attachment 265240


It's like your girlfriend give you the best treat and end with «we have to talk»


----------



## Veho (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Jun 2, 2021)

Arekkusuda said:


> View attachment 265299


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Jun 2, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 265288


This fits so well with Repentance now-



WaffleRaccoon said:


>



Top 10 photos before disaster


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Jun 3, 2021)

Video games and me eating food as soon as it came out of the oven.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jun 3, 2021)

Can't wait to get to my tenth lol


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2021)

https://twitter.com/gsunfoxes/status/1400161600737263617?s=21


----------



## 1B51004 (Jun 3, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 265288


what if you
wanted to defeat your mother
but your dad said
"PUBERTY"


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2021)

Subtle Demise said:


> View attachment 265409


why did they make Aloy fatter from the face?
I prefered her before, in HZD


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 3, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> why did they make Aloy fatter from the face?
> I prefered her before, in HZD
> 
> View attachment 265448


I don't think they did it on purpose. Maybe a crappy beta model or something that wasn't supposed to be in the final render lol


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Jun 3, 2021)

Ah yes, 2003 GBATemp


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 3, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 265469


who is that girl that people like (not snu snu)


----------



## rimoJO (Jun 3, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> who is that girl that people like (not snu snu)


sam from samsung (assuming you're talking about the one on the right?)


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 3, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> sam from samsung (assuming you're talking about the one on the right?)


thank you


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 4, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> thank you


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 4, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 265495


goodbye


----------



## gudenau (Jun 4, 2021)

ChicoPancho said:


> View attachment 265305


Juju sucks man.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Delerious (Jun 4, 2021)

In hindsight, I should have used a Hearty Raddish in this recipe.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 4, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 265526


His meat never has been beef, now is Pikachu?


----------



## Xzi (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 265495


Any of you guys remember Erin Esurance?


----------



## draftguy (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 4, 2021)

Veho said:


> Any of you guys remember Erin Esurance?


no?


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> no?


She was a cartoon mascot for an insurance company, that generated *so much* rule 34 porn, the company had to scrap the whole thing. 
"The illustrations became so prevalent that when the character was searched for by name without mature content filters enabled, the vast majority of results were pornographic." 

https://priceonomics.com/how-esurance-lost-its-mascot-to-the-internet/ 


And to this day the porn is so prevalent it's actually difficult to find the original character design, so here's a figurine based on the character: 



Spoiler: Risky click of the day   ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## 1B51004 (Jun 4, 2021)

Veho said:


> She was a cartoon mascot for an insurance company, that generated *so much* rule 34 porn, the company had to scrap the whole thing.
> "The illustrations became so prevalent that when the character was searched for by name without mature content filters enabled, the vast majority of results were pornographic."
> 
> https://priceonomics.com/how-esurance-lost-its-mascot-to-the-internet/
> ...


gotta admit, looking up official art of her reminds me of kim possible. like, near 1 to 1.


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## ZeroFX (Jun 4, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 265483


epic games in a nutshell


----------



## rimoJO (Jun 4, 2021)

ZeroFX said:


> epic games in a nutshell


pkgj in a nutshell


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Jun 4, 2021)

i cannot believe this.
while looking for a post, i noticed that the waluigi embed i posted got taken down.
*scott predicted it



*


----------



## Xzi (Jun 5, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 265589


But why is she standing like a velociraptor?


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 5, 2021)

Xzi said:


> But why is she standing like a velociraptor?


because everybody walk the dinosaur


----------



## Benja81 (Jun 5, 2021)

Can't wait for this.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 5, 2021)

CPG said:


>


What the fuck


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 5, 2021)

Homophobia was never an option


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 5, 2021)

Veho said:


>


You can't make me, you're not my real dad!


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2021)

Xzi said:


> You can't make me, you're not my real dad!


No, I'm your daddy


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 265761


Nah, life is a game of Hitman and you have to spend most of it acting as a butler and keeping your head down or you'll pull too much aggro and won't be able to advance.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 5, 2021)

Veho said:


> Nah, life is a game of Hitman and you have to spend most of it acting as a butler and keeping your head down or you'll pull too much aggro and won't be able to advance.


Life is a game of GTA and you get in trouble if you run over too many pedestrians


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Life is a game of GTA and you get in trouble if you run over too many pedestrians


Life is a game of Tetris, your accomplishments disappear but your mistakes pile up.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 5, 2021)

Veho said:


> Life is a game of Tetris, your accomplishments disappear but your mistakes pile up.


You spend most of your time waiting for a nice long one to jam into your opening


----------



## Benja81 (Jun 5, 2021)

When you "roll this down like GTA" your wanted level goes to 5.


----------



## gudenau (Jun 6, 2021)

Veho said:


> Any of you guys remember Erin Esurance?


Of course, is this Samsung thing official?


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Jun 6, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Of course, is this Samsung thing official?


As far as I understand, it was already scrapped but got leaked, but the sources contradict on this.

Perhaps they knew what they had done, rightly predicted Erin Ensurance V2, and decided to stick with Bixby.

Edit: It's really a lot of speculation at the moment. All we know is that it exists from a leak, and the leak source was removed rather fast.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Jun 6, 2021)

Emperor_Norton said:


> As far as I understand, it was already scrapped but got leaked, but the sources contradict on this.
> 
> Perhaps they knew what they had done, rightly predicted Erin Ensurance V2, and decided to stick with Bixby.
> 
> Edit: It's really a lot of speculation at the moment. All we know is that it exists from a leak, and the leak source was removed rather fast.



I just assumed it was a Bowsette sort of thing.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Fevirre (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 6, 2021)

Fevirre said:


> View attachment 265779


this is deeply confusing


----------



## Sono (Jun 6, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> this is deeply confusing



This is obviously during daytime. At nighttime (or in caves) the roles would be switched on the image.


----------



## LanHikariDS (Jun 6, 2021)

Sono said:


> This is obviously during daytime. At nighttime (or in caves) the roles would be switched on the image.


I thought it was more when your guard is down and an actual spider sneaks up your leg or onto your desk


----------



## 1B51004 (Jun 6, 2021)

"Hey there! Want to sign my petition?"


----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> "Hey there! Want to sign my petition?"
> View attachment 265820



Hmm, Sam + goatee + sunglasses = Adam Jensen


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 6, 2021)

Sono said:


> This is obviously during daytime. At nighttime (or in caves) the roles would be switched on the image.


Yeah but there’s no spiders in peaceful mode


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 6, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Yeah but there’s no spiders in peaceful mode


they where peacefully doing something...it didn't say doing something on peaceful.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 6, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> "Hey there! Want to sign my petition?"
> View attachment 265820



[signs the one on the senate] Did it!


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 6, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> they where peacefully doing something...it didn't say doing something on peaceful.


You can’t peacefully play minecraft when you aren’t in peaceful mode, it’s literally in the name


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 6, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> You can’t peacefully play minecraft when you aren’t in peaceful mode, it’s literally in the name


someone is clearly not familiar with flooding a large area with torches and maybe building a wall...


----------



## draftguy (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 6, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> You spend most of your time waiting for a nice long one to jam into your opening


Oh, we're going there, aren't we? 

Life is like tetris : unless you plan carefully, there's never a smooth opening when you've got a long one.

Corporate life is like rpg's: no matter the importance of your task, some asshole wants you to do their job before they help you on yours. 

Life is like super mario land : you can extend your play time with enough cash. 

Life is like half - life : no matter how hard you screw up on the job, nobody will mind if you shut up about it.

Life is like gta: you're not safe as a pedestrian

Life is like warcraft : better get some more of your guys on the field. 

Life is like bioshock : it starts leaking with age


----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Jun 6, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> You can’t peacefully play minecraft when you aren’t in peaceful mode, it’s literally in the name


It's called getting some saplings, some seeds and digging a hole.


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Jun 7, 2021)

True story.


----------



## ThoD (Jun 7, 2021)

Once again I haven't been on here in ages and memes have gotten kinda stale, at least better than last time I dropped by, so that's something. Anyways, looking fowards to the new Pokemon game!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## leon315 (Jun 7, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 265776


i don't get it, are they WINCESTERS?


----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2021)

leon315 said:


> i don't get it, are they WINCESTERS?


They're not related in the lore so they're just fuck buddies apparently. 

The comic itself is a reference to the "I'm stuff" meme: 

https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/im-stuff


----------



## leon315 (Jun 7, 2021)

Veho said:


> They're not related in the lore so they're just fuck buddies apparently.
> 
> The comic itself is a reference to the "I'm stuff" meme:
> 
> https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/im-stuff


NOW I get it, my last Mahvel movie was END GAME, and never watched any sequel Spideman so......


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jun 7, 2021)

ThoD said:


> Once again I haven't been on here in ages and memes have gotten kinda stale, at least better than last time I dropped by, so that's something. Anyways, looking fowards to the new Pokemon game!
> View attachment 266015


meme aside, Palworld is a lot more than Pokémon Gun.


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Jun 7, 2021)

Emperor_Norton said:


> View attachment 265989
> 
> True story.



I'm sorry for the loss of your 6 year old relative
I didn't know save files could kill, truly this is an eye opener for us all

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gudenau said:


> It's called getting some saplings, some seeds and digging a hole.



it's called gardening


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 8, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 266171


I once saw one that was much worse
like seeing the opponent's XP bar and current/max hp count
A level 6 with 236/122HP or something like that
yea, it was much much worse


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 8, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 266172


Redd, Digby, Ankha, Audie, Ketchup

no idea how I even remembered them but there ya go


----------



## draftguy (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Jun 8, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 266172



No that game is bad. :V


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 8, 2021)

do I notice most of these reposts? yes. do I want to get muted for technically spamming by saying something every time given how often they happen? no.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 471305 (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2021)

Spoiler: Warning, vampire mammaries.


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Sono (Jun 9, 2021)

Arekkusuda said:


> View attachment 266319



Fitting profile picture.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2021)

This is what I mean when I say I am bisexual


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 9, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> This is what I mean when I say I am bisexual
> View attachment 266358


is that a mf jojo refrence  ゴゴゴゴ


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> is that a mf jojo refrence  ゴゴゴゴ


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Owenge (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 9, 2021)

Owenge said:


>




Guess they're pro incest


----------



## rimoJO (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (Jun 9, 2021)

Owenge said:


>


that was a fakke troll account lol, @Nlntendoofamerica


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 10, 2021)

OC


----------



## Xzi (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 10, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 266405


That is certainly how people tend to act

...
it’s a game.


----------



## Budsixz (Jun 10, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> That is certainly how people tend to act
> 
> ...
> it’s a game.


Yes and it could've been a game with a specific fighter that we were rooting for


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 10, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 266437



I am speed


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 10, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 266211


now I just wonder why this is even a relevant part of your job interview in japan


----------



## Payne (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 10, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> now I just wonder why this is even a relevant part of your job interview in japan


Interesting tid bit of the day. Miitopia is the only M rated game to feature Mii's (as far as I know)...this of course only being in Russia due to there polices and same sex relations.


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Jun 10, 2021)

Miitomo might as well have been considered M rated.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 10, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 266405


_*WHERES WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHLUIGI*_


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 11, 2021)

Emperor_Norton said:


> Miitomo might as well have been considered M rated.


It was so mature it straight up got taken off the AppStore


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 11, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> Interesting tid bit of the day. Miitopia is the only M rated game to feature Mii's (as far as I know)...this of course only being in Russia due to there polices and same sex relations.
> View attachment 266562


That Mii System is so scary which is probably the reason why


----------



## Xzi (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 11, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 266572





Spoiler



Tie child to chair
Make cedar replicas of kid’s parents and friends
Put replicas in car
Push car off cliff
Make child watch thinking they lost all their loved ones
Force child to play fortnite
Make everyone spam “L” for the loss of his life motivation and happiness


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 11, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 266603


You can't fool me, that's just three Kirbys playing dress-up.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Reploid (Jun 11, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 266572


both of those are for silly kids.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jun 11, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 266424


you are going to -̶b̶r̶a̶z̶i̶l̶- rainfurrest

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



 
boifrien


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 471305 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 266572


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 11, 2021)

Owenge said:


>


Their staff is filled with people with bullshit.
Oh Christ, this isn't real. I don't believe even Nintendo got woke.

Can you please send me a link as a proof please?

now we just need radical feminis (oh wait, we have anita) and other modern movements in nintendo and we can be one happy family (jesus christ)

I want "genderless" nintnedno without expressing sexuality but adressing joycon drifts and being less bullshit and to freaking release any metroid game i dont care.


----------



## gudenau (Jun 11, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 266628



That's missing a "'", here you go: '


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jun 11, 2021)

MetoMeto said:


> Their staff is filled with people with bullshit.
> Oh Christ, this isn't real. I don't believe even Nintendo got woke.
> 
> Can you please send me a link as a proof please?
> ...


do you know what a fucking parody account is jesus fucking christ

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

goddamn


----------



## CTR640 (Jun 11, 2021)

Xzi said:


> You can't fool me, that's just three Kirbys playing dress-up.


Thanks for ruining it, I imaginated pink boobs...


----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2021)

Xzi said:


> You can't fool me, that's just three Kirbys playing dress-up.


Two Kirbys sucking on the third one's toes


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Jun 11, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 266658



This is genius level. GG, my good sir.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jun 11, 2021)

Veho said:


> Two Kirbys sucking on the third one's toes


sir this is a mcdonald's


----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 12, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 266705




Japanese drm


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jun 12, 2021)

nvm
I was going to show an meme related to e3, but I didn't check all the way and then realized that it had less than pleasurable imagery. This was completely my fault and I am truely sorry. delete this post if you want to


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 12, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> do you know what a fucking parody account is jesus fucking christ
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> goddamn


Not sure if i get what you mean...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 266806


I identify as blond


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 12, 2021)

Veho said:


>





MetoMeto said:


> Not sure if i get what you mean...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


It's meant to be fake
And meant to be KNOWN it's fake


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2021)

Also, 






Dude, what do I have to do with any of this?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 12, 2021)

Veho said:


> Also,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, i have absolutly no idea it replied to you

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> Sorry, i have absolutly no idea it replied to you


Oh yea i remember, i was about to say
I wonder what is the third pokemon in your party


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 12, 2021)

Including me:


----------



## gudenau (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 12, 2021)

impeeza said:


> Including me:
> View attachment 266837


being the first to post on page 600 is worthless
being the last to post on page 600 is actually worthful because it would be the post #12000


----------



## impeeza (Jun 12, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> being the first to post on page 600 is worthless
> being the last to post on page 600 is actually worthful because it would be the post #12000


almost there


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Jun 12, 2021)

And so the war for thread cred would approach one of it's most important battles...


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 13, 2021)

Veho said:


>


coocoo


----------



## rimoJO (Jun 13, 2021)

Veho said:


>


why does this actually look like zelda wii concept art


----------



## gudenau (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jun 13, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> why does this actually look like zelda wii concept art



               POT LORD
__________________________
AVENGER OF BROKEN KIN


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Budsixz (Jun 13, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 266872


Looks like the kind of guy to offer "free candy"


----------



## Payne (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2021)

Payne said:


>


All the more reason to look at the thot while one still can. Doom is eternal, it will still be here long after the thots are gone.


----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 266872


"Hi man" is just "Hitman" pronounced in a British accent, with a glottal stop instead of the "t".


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 13, 2021)

Veho said:


> "Hi man" is just "Hitman" pronounced in a British accent, with a glottal stop instead of the "t".




I guess it's with American accents only then? I pronounce all those word pairs normally without omitting anything so I guess it depends.


----------



## Payne (Jun 13, 2021)

Veho said:


> All the more reason to look at the thot while one still can. Doom is eternal, it will still be here long after the thots are gone.


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Jun 13, 2021)

Veho said:


> "Hi man" is just "Hitman" pronounced in a British accent, with a glottal stop instead of the "t".



I think you people are just talking too fast, no concrete proof to this at all.

Now if you'll excuse me, I've godda go hund down Badman wid an elephand gun he because sdole my ped dog, Mind, while I wuz on the inderned. Whad a rad.


----------



## draftguy (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Jun 13, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 266900


ELECTICIAN'S
..C R E E D


----------



## impeeza (Jun 13, 2021)

Did I made it?


----------



## ThoD (Jun 13, 2021)

Since post 12000 was taken by something not even funny, here's something to make you want to bleach your eyes


----------



## impeeza (Jun 13, 2021)

ThoD said:


> Since post 12000 was taken by something not even funny, here's something to make you want to bleach your eyes
> View attachment 266909



That's wasn't funny too, but after thinking that processor get a radiator of lettuce on top, get a big laugh, thanks man.


----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2021)

ThoD said:


> Since post 12000 was taken by something not even funny, here's something to make you want to bleach your eyes
> View attachment 266909


You're using the wrong kind of paste! 
This is how you do it:


----------



## ThoD (Jun 13, 2021)

Veho said:


> You're using the wrong kind of paste!
> This is how you do it:


I do have to say, Hellmann's does have good heat transfer properties, just not when used that way lol


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 14, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 266922


how is this game related?


----------



## rimoJO (Jun 14, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> how is this game related?


luigi is a character from super mario bros, a famous game franchise made by nintendo


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 14, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> luigi is a character from super mario bros, a famous game franchise made by nintendo


so what?
Luigi could be anyone
There's a mafia guy named Luigi in The Simpsons
Not because there's a video game character named luigi means it is game related

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

nvm, though he was from mafia, but hes actually an italian cook

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



rimoJO said:


> luigi is a character from super mario bros, a famous game franchise made by nintendo


here, theres something Luigi- AND game-related


----------



## ThoD (Jun 14, 2021)

Can't remember if this is from dozen of pages back on here or from discord, but oh well.


PS: Sad how I have some absolutely hilarious memes but can't post them because they are video ones...


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 14, 2021)

ThoD said:


> Can't remember if this is from dozen of pages back on here or from discord, but oh well.View attachment 266940
> PS: Sad how I have some absolutely hilarious memes but can't post them because they are video ones...


you CAN post them videos
They just won't be frontpaged


----------



## AlexMCS (Jun 14, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> you CAN post them videos
> They just won't be frontpaged



Nor watched. I mean, who has time for videos?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 14, 2021)

someone just liked one of my post on page #380 and it remembered me this meme


----------



## rimoJO (Jun 14, 2021)

Paco Gutierrez, age 9, always wanted a Nintendo console. However, due to being extremely poor living in Venezuela, it was just a distant dream. Using his creativity and with the help from his uncle, he made a cardboard Super Mario game, posted it on YouTube and the video went viral. Thanks to the video, Nintendo's CEO Doug Bowser personally traveled to Venezuela, to give Paco a Cease and Desist order and sue his family for 200 million dollars.


----------



## gudenau (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Something whatever (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Sono (Jun 14, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 266958



Who modded Sonic R with Nintendo characters?!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 14, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> so what?
> Luigi could be anyone
> There's a mafia guy named Luigi in The Simpsons
> Not because there's a video game character named luigi means it is game related



Not only does the Luigi from Nintendo automatically come to mind when you see it, the three characters in that meme (Thor, Odin, and Loki) all appear in a multitude of videogames like in recent examples God of War and AC Valhalla. I think it's related enough...


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 15, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 267039


----------



## impeeza (Jun 15, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 267039


What game it's it?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 15, 2021)

impeeza said:


> What game it's it?



Could be any modern AAA game, Cyberpunk 2077 is the most notable one.

Unless you mean what that is from, it's a commercial from Verizon.


----------



## impeeza (Jun 15, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 15, 2021)

Pretty much the mood around E3 right now.


----------



## gudenau (Jun 15, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Could be any modern AAA game, Cyberpunk 2077 is the most notable one.
> 
> Unless you mean what that is from, it's a commercial from Verizon.




I honestly assumed Corridor.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 15, 2021)

gudenau said:


> I honestly assumed Corridor.



Corridor? I'm not following.


----------



## gudenau (Jun 15, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Corridor? I'm not following.



https://www.youtube.com/user/corridordigital


----------



## gudenau (Jun 15, 2021)

DOOM for good luck.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 15, 2021)

let me destroy your whole world


----------



## emmauss (Jun 15, 2021)

gudenau said:


> View attachment 267094
> DOOM for good luck.


And Doom you got.


----------



## LeyendaV (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 15, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


>




That's why I never pre ordered..... ever, Never buy at launch either

Wait about 2 months after it drops, then the real reviews come

software development 101:

Its always going to have bugs/glitches,

Unless you can debug using a quantum computer,  there will be flaws you always will miss


You will have some bugs, whether they add or take from the overall experience depends,

Goes back to the Halting Problem


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 15, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 267111
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I only remember the 2000's bug and 21/12/2012
What else?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 15, 2021)

Atari Falcon 030, which could run a 68040 btw (32 bit)
By the time the ps2 launched the 68000 series was superceded by ppc and risc/MIPS Archs


Or have A ps2 running a 68060 @ 133mhz


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 16, 2021)

Yeah I can definitely see the ps2 there 

This is hardware from 1992 btw


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jun 16, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Yeah I can definitely see the ps2 there
> 
> This is hardware from 1992 btw




Wow!


----------



## SonowRaevius (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## TheN00b21 (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 16, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Atari Falcon 030, which could run a 68040 btw (32 bit)
> By the time the ps2 launched the 68000 series was superceded by ppc and risc/MIPS Archs
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that's a fun fact! Very cool.
I was always an Amiga person, so the ST etc were "the enemy"  but they were a very respectable line of systems, and popular with some of the music producers I liked because of the built-in MIDI.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jun 16, 2021)

It all makes sense now.


----------



## draftguy (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Jun 16, 2021)

notrea11y said:


> It all makes sense now.



When you upload a file you can click the little "full image" button to make it embed better.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 17, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 267207


what kinda engine you got in there, a dorito?


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 17, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 267207


They drive about the same  ;o; 




Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 267216


Why's your stylus so tiny?


----------



## gudenau (Jun 17, 2021)

Veho said:


> They drive about the same  ;o;
> 
> 
> 
> Why's your stylus so tiny?



What am I missing?


----------



## Sono (Jun 17, 2021)

gudenau said:


> What am I missing?



The a (anchor) element is called a hyperlink when a href (hypertext reference?) is attached to it.

In the last frame, Mario interacts with the hyperlink, making it a:visited, which by default is colored that.

Edit: didn't notice the underline until I had to explain this, lol


----------



## gudenau (Jun 17, 2021)

Sono said:


> The a (anchor) element is called a hyperlink when a href (hypertext reference?) is attached to it.
> 
> In the last frame, Mario interacts with the hyperlink, making it a:visited, which by default is colored that.
> 
> Edit: didn't notice the underline until I had to explain this, lol



But why the mushroom? I interpreted the underline as a health bar.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 17, 2021)

Sono said:


> The a (anchor) element is called a hyperlink when a href (hypertext reference?) is attached to it.
> 
> In the last frame, Mario interacts with the hyperlink, making it a:visited, which by default is colored that.
> 
> Edit: didn't notice the underline until I had to explain this, lol


wow...so obvious in hindsight that I feel stupid


----------



## gudenau (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 17, 2021)

gudenau said:


> View attachment 267255


I feel the same way. The centred task bar isn't a bad idea (hell, I've tried doing it on Windows 10 myself, but it kinda sucked), but the way they still insist on having the system tray on the right and empty space on the left just looks ugly. You can still set the icons to be left-aligned, so, in my opinion, they should either make _that _the default, or go the full mile and steal the menu bar as well and make the taskbar's two sides transparent.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 17, 2021)

gudenau said:


> View attachment 267255


it is a leaked copy anyway so at least it's not final


----------



## impeeza (Jun 17, 2021)

Veho said:


> They drive about the same  ;o;
> 
> 
> 
> Why's your stylus so tiny?



but if Mario touch HyperLink should be take to the destiny ha ha ha




gudenau said:


> But why the mushroom? I interpreted the underline as a health bar.



The Underline is the default method to indicate a text which is a https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperlink


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 17, 2021)

gudenau said:


> View attachment 267255


its tiktokscool


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Sono (Jun 18, 2021)

gudenau said:


> But why the mushroom? I interpreted the underline as a health bar.



The mushroom is the other part of the joke.

If mushroom turns small Mario into Super Mario, then a mushroom turns regular Link into a HyperLink.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 18, 2021)

My VQ35DE would blow his doors off


----------



## Chary (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 18, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 267291


The DLC you never end up making it to? >->'


----------



## Chary (Jun 18, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> The DLC you never end up making it to? >->'


The DLC i never end up making it to because I buy games on launch like a pleb, before the dlc is out. Yay, everyone loses!


----------



## JavaScribe (Jun 18, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 267207


...but that's a Holden Premier, and there was no Holden Commodore in 1964.

also, it should be '64, rather than 64', unless you mean 64 feet (or 6419, I guess, but I don't think they'll be making a Commodore for that model year)[_citation needed_]


----------



## gudenau (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 18, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 267322



digital just provides better obfuscation, and you download the game data in an encrypted format, and you can't dump the files, but fast internet is needed

It's slowly just turning into a giant subscription service


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 513667 (Jun 18, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 264290


i know this is late but i warned you of this


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 19, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 267227


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 19, 2021)

*snip*



draftguy said:


> View attachment 267257


Pretty sure Doritos bought this price from a scalper


----------



## Chary (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 19, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 267410


It's funny cuz they promised they'd never put ads directly in VR 
...


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## leon315 (Jun 19, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 267410


from which movie this meme belongs to?


----------



## rimoJO (Jun 19, 2021)

leon315 said:


> from which movie this meme belongs to?


one of the star wars movies


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 19, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 267482


What


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> What


Too many gamers tend to see anything outside of white gender-conforming cishet male as “political.” Like any game with an LGBT+ character is “political” and so on.


----------



## gudenau (Jun 19, 2021)

leon315 said:


> from which movie this meme belongs to?



I think this is from a prequel.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> Too many gamers tend to see anything outside of white gender-conforming cishet male as “political.” Like any game with an LGBT+ character is “political” and so on.



Yeah I hate that.


----------



## banjo2 (Jun 20, 2021)

leon315 said:


> from which movie this meme belongs to?





rimoJO said:


> one of the star wars movies





gudenau said:


> I think this is from a prequel.


I think it's from a Star Wars prequel between Episode I: The Phantom Menace and Episode III: Revenge of the Sith
(It's from Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones)


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 20, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Too many gamers tend to see anything outside of white gender-conforming cishet male as “political.” Like any game with an LGBT+ character is “political” and so on.


----------



## LanHikariDS (Jun 20, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Too many gamers tend to see anything outside of white gender-conforming cishet male as “political.” Like any game with an LGBT+ character is “political” and so on.


I've literally never heard anyone call Tomb Raider or Gravity Rush "political", but okay


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2021)

LanHikariDS said:


> I've literally never heard anyone call Tomb Raider or Gravity Rush "political", but okay


The two whole games


----------



## LanHikariDS (Jun 20, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The two whole games


Gravity Rush, sure, a game or two; but Tomb Raider is an entire franchise that's often held in high regard for over 30 years, even though it's main character isn't a male


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2021)

LanHikariDS said:


> Gravity Rush, sure, a game or two; but Tomb Raider is an entire franchise that's often held in high regard for over 30 years, even though it's main character isn't a male


There actually is still controversy around Tomb Raider and I've seen people take offense to it being a "feminist game."


----------



## LanHikariDS (Jun 20, 2021)

Hm, first I've heard anything of it. Have any sources? (Preferably respond in DMs, this isn't the place for this to continue.)


----------



## impeeza (Jun 20, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> I think it's from a Star Wars prequel between Episode I: The Phantom Menace and Episode III: Revenge of the Sith
> (It's from Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones)


That's correct. Is the precuel II (new numbering) star wars attack of the clones


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 20, 2021)

impeeza said:


> That's correct. Is the precuel II (new numbering) star wars attack of the clones


Prequel 2: The New Numbering is one of my favourite movies.


----------



## grey72 (Jun 20, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 267482


Two types of memebox posts: Funny and "political"


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 20, 2021)

XAIXER said:


>


Then Windows Update comes along and is all like "actually fuck you"


----------



## xdarkmario (Jun 20, 2021)

GOD i hate this over minimalist logo Trend


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## TheN00b21 (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 20, 2021)

TheN00b21 said:


> View attachment 267549




Or don't try to throw your arm with it..


----------



## Satellizer (Jun 20, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The two whole games


Don't forget:
Dishonored
Hellblade 
Mirrors edge 
Bayonetta 
Blades of time 
A hat in time 
Jungle jill 

And probably heaps more i cant cant think of off the top of my head.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Satellizer said:


> Don't forget:
> Dishonored
> Hellblade
> Mirrors edge
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2021)

grey72 said:


> Two types of memebox posts: Funny and "political"


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Jun 21, 2021)

xdarkmario said:


> GOD i hate this over minimalist logo Trend


Well, at least there's a gradient...


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 21, 2021)

Arekkusuda said:


> View attachment 267589


----------



## Xzi (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## grey72 (Jun 21, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 267579


n-no...


----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 267593


STARE INTO THE ALL-CONSUMING VOID
Isabelle dementor confirmed. 
Or Kirby. 





Mama Looigi said:


> It's funny cuz they promised they'd never put ads directly in VR
> ...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 21, 2021)

C'mon guys...


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jun 21, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 267482


Well, for a lot of the more popular genres (e.g. FPS, sports, third-person shooter - TPS?), the "gender" thing is quite true - those genres tend to have a vast majority male players, which is also why there's so few female gamers in esports teams (only a fraction of the game's entire player population are female, and thus only a fraction of a fraction will be skilled enough for and interested in joining an esports team).
As a result, marketing a game in those genres to that tiny portion of the population - especially if that marketing involves demeaning, belittling, or insulting the far larger section of the population - will be seen as "political". It can be done right; Portal successfully managed to cross FPS gameplay with puzzle-game gameplay, the latter of which is a genre with a larger female audience, not to mention Celeste and Life is Strange being popular with both sexes. However, there have been quite a few high-profile marketing screwups involving this, further increasing the, uh, politicisation.

As for hair length, long really does look better in most circumstances.

The others? No comment can, or will, be made - I don't know if that's actually true or not, nor do I have any opinions on those topics.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


>


My family had a Dell Windows XP desktop decades ago, when I was a wee lad, so I've seen self-replicating popups in my time.
The rest...? Too young for those, though.


----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 21, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 267647





Chary said:


> View attachment 267656



What is the game related meme?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 21, 2021)

impeeza said:


> What is the game related meme?


----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 267656


Okay which one of you put a camera in my room?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jun 21, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 267584


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 22, 2021)

Veho said:


>


maybe I'm being dense but what's the joke?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

low effort as hell but it speaks for itself how much of a joke cyberpunk continues to be


----------



## gudenau (Jun 22, 2021)

Veho said:


> STARE INTO THE ALL-CONSUMING VOID
> Isabelle dementor confirmed.
> Or Kirby.



I remember the popup windows multiplying at least.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jt_1258 said:


> maybe I'm being dense but what's the joke?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Alexa is saying he has 3 days and change to live.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Jun 22, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 267701


022856/photo/1


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 22, 2021)

the eternal doubt, working on my gbajam entry


----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> the eternal doubt, working on my gbajam entry
> View attachment 267725



Fun
Bug-free
On time

Pick two.


----------



## LDAsh (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Jun 22, 2021)

LDAsh said:


>


have you tried turning up your graphics settings?


----------



## draftguy (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 22, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 267701



Pika-Pika


----------



## Chary (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Jun 23, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


>





windows 7 spotted


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 23, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 267782


NOW YOU'RE THINKING WITH PORTALS

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 23, 2021)

there is so many things wrong with this image
https://community.citra-emu.org/t/apple-m1-chip-on-macbook-pro/326628/7


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Jun 23, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 267777


I have 2000.


----------



## 1B51004 (Jun 23, 2021)

surprised no one made this joke yet tbh


----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 23, 2021)

Veho said:


> Fun
> Bug-free
> On time
> Pick two.


Like I've once heard
any labor can be
Well done
Done fast
Cheap

But never all three at once

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 267798
> there is so many things wrong with this image
> https://community.citra-emu.org/t/apple-m1-chip-on-macbook-pro/326628/7


lol, because it's not Oak, it's Birch


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 24, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 267880


I raise your Limewire to the almighty eMule! Congrats on downloading a zip file - it might be the music album you were looking for, it might be a dubious video for "mature audiences" only, who knows? "Unzip" and find out!


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 24, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


>


captain sparkelz would still be there cause he won't fucking die as a minecraft youtuber...sure, he does other stuff but still
rt game would be all right 
dream would for sure be chaotic neutral. no doubt about it
I don't know any others...I play more then I watch the game


----------



## 1B51004 (Jun 24, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


>


oh yeah that game. The only reason why I still remember that game is because stampylongcat was in it.
I sorta miss 2016 now. Not because of that game, but just in general


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 24, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> View attachment 267848
> surprised no one made this joke yet tbh


wow, lol


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Jun 24, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


>


Oh yeah this existed-


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 25, 2021)

bruh microsoft cant even verify their own products
FYI it was downloaded from microsofts owb website


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 25, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 268006
> bruh microsoft cant even verify their own products
> FYI it was downloaded from microsofts owb website


windows 10 moment


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 25, 2021)

don't think i need to explain this


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 25, 2021)

"Solving the American obesity crisis - one person at a time."


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## ThoD (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 26, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 268135


yo...tf is luigi doing being exacuted. he technically gave them freedom


----------



## Budsixz (Jun 26, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> yo...tf is luigi doing being exacuted. he technically gave them freedom


I mean the real question is, what is luigi doing hanging with Mario's girl?
And also that diglett in the background


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 471305 (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 26, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 268179


what tells you there'll still be screen and monitor in the future
Pretty sure everything will be holographic


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 26, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> what tells you there'll still be screen and monitor in the future
> Pretty sure everything will be holographic



I feel like even if proper holograms are somehow coming in the near future, they will look low res and not nearly as good as what we get on screens for a good amount of time.

I think we need regular displays to improve more first, you'd be surprised how lacking what is currently available if you're looking for things like HDR, motion clarity, and avoiding issues like light bleed, burn in, and all that. A single perfect display doesn't exist yet, and those that are close are way too expensive.

Though you're probably joking, I just thought it was interesting to point out.


----------



## Chary (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 26, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 268187



Looks like that isn't the case though? Older CPUs aren't excluded, they're just not recommended by Microsoft. So it'll be like any new OS you choose to install on older hardware, works but kinda choppy. You can still install Windows 11 on CPUs not on their list, you will just receive a warning before doing so.


----------



## rimoJO (Jun 26, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 268179


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## zeello (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## samcambolt270 (Jun 27, 2021)

alternate version of then vs now


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Jun 27, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 268218


That's true, but i don't see a joke.


----------



## banjo2 (Jun 27, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 268218





Spoiler: *Sigh* someone had to say it...



The real monster was the friends we made along the way


----------



## tech3475 (Jun 27, 2021)

samcambolt270 said:


> alternate version of then vs now



Then comes the smug retro computer enthusiast who has a 386 and the switch set to 'slow'.

Thinking about it, this could be a good joke for a 'sleeper' PC, maybe hook the switch up to a KVM and have it switch from a Pentium motherboard to an i7 internally.


----------



## ThoD (Jun 27, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 268200


This is the reason I just ragequit and never played SMT after SMTIV, Persona and MT games other than SMT all the way instead!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 27, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 268200


I dont get it
Can you explain please?
seems... shitty...


----------



## SaulFabre (Jun 27, 2021)

I didn't have anything to do rather than recording a video for my YouTube and making a VC iNJECT for Wii so I decided to make this meme 

These people who thinks Wii U (2012) is the worst Nintendo's failure than Virtual Boy (1995), but I don't think so


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 27, 2021)

SaulFabre said:


> I didn't have anything to do rather than recording a video for my YouTube and making a VC iNJECT for Wii so I decided to make this meme
> 
> These people who thinks Wii U (2012) is the worst Nintendo's failure than Virtual Boy (1995), but I don't think so
> View attachment 268291


oof...at least the wii u can be enjoyable to play on...even if basically a beefed up wii with a kinda portable screen...ffs my bedroom and living room are right next to each other and I have connection issues


----------



## bahamut920 (Jun 27, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> I dont get it
> Can you explain please?
> seems... shitty...


If you're not familiar with the Shin Megami Tensei series, the best way to describe it is "like Pokemon, but with real world mythology". Instead of using magic Pokeballs to capture your team, you usually have to negotiate with wild monsters and convince them to join you, which frequently involves giving them gifts and/or answering questions. It is entirely possible for a monster to ask for several items (or money, or HP/MP from your protagonist), and then just fuck off, leaving you with nothing.


----------



## gudenau (Jun 27, 2021)

SaulFabre said:


> I didn't have anything to do rather than recording a video for my YouTube and making a VC iNJECT for Wii so I decided to make this meme
> 
> These people who thinks Wii U (2012) is the worst Nintendo's failure than Virtual Boy (1995), but I don't think so
> View attachment 268291



What a way to complement the Virtual Boy, it is no where near as good as the Wii U.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 28, 2021)

bahamut920 said:


> If you're not familiar with the Shin Megami Tensei series, the best way to describe it is "like Pokemon, but with real world mythology". Instead of using magic Pokeballs to capture your team, you usually have to negotiate with wild monsters and convince them to join you, which frequently involves giving them gifts and/or answering questions. It is entirely possible for a monster to ask for several items (or money, or HP/MP from your protagonist), and then just fuck off, leaving you with nothing.


and with in general better combat...your not locked into only four moves on a single creature '_>'


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 28, 2021)

I'm not having kids so I get all the Yoshi pancakes to myself


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 28, 2021)

Budsixz said:


> I mean the real question is, what is luigi doing hanging with Mario's girl?
> And also that diglett in the background


It's no diglett nor dugtrio
It's the evolution between those two
See? Only two heads...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Jun 28, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


Uhh, could you explain?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 28, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Uhh, could you explain?


Yes, I mean, I could but we have fucking minors here.


----------



## banjo2 (Jun 28, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Yes, I mean, I could but we have fucking minors here.


Oh wait. I looked closer, I understand now


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## emmauss (Jun 28, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 268351


T-Rex don't stand a chance


----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Yes, I mean, I could but we have fucking minors here.


If those minors are fucking then they don't need, or wouldn't mind, the explanation.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 28, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Yes, I mean, I could but we have fucking minors here.


If it's NSFW, why did you post it in the first place?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 28, 2021)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 28, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Yes, I mean, I could but we have fucking minors here.


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> If it's NSFW, why did you post it in the first place?


Because he's not at work.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 28, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> If it's NSFW, why did you post it in the first place?


To see who was the first to ask. 
Ding, ding, ding! You won.


----------



## gudenau (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 28, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> If it's NSFW, why did you post it in the first place?


Dinohscene wonders the same everytime he interacts with me.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## AlexMCS (Jun 29, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 268477


"Come at mii, bro!"


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 29, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 268346


Though at first it was Reshiram


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Jun 29, 2021)

Budsixz said:


> I mean the real question is, what is luigi doing hanging with Mario's girl?
> And also that diglett in the background


The real question is, isn't Mario being friendzoned every single damn time when he saves that bitch from a little horrible turtle?


----------



## jahrs (Jun 29, 2021)

Marios never really shown any reliable sort of emotion or personality beyond save the princess gonna have to assume he's some kind of robot manservant who eats gold coins to spit out another version of himself when he dies and is powered by stars which is why he collects them to beat bowser everytime/other time, they increase his output power.


----------



## gudenau (Jun 29, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 268539



You missed quite a few good ones that are on Steam. :-P


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 29, 2021)

gudenau said:


> You missed quite a few good ones that are on Steam. :-P



I don't think most would fit in a single image in this way.


----------



## gudenau (Jun 29, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> I don't think most would fit in a single image in this way.






It is possible to easily fit like at least 12 more games.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 29, 2021)

gudenau said:


> View attachment 268579
> 
> It is possible to easily fit like at least 12 more games.



Sure, I'll let the artist know next time. ;o;


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 268539


You can default to library view though.  At most you'll see announcements for games/sales from developers/publishers you've already bought from, but you can fine-tune that as well.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 30, 2021)

Xzi said:


> You can default to library view though.  At most you'll see announcements for games/sales from developers/publishers you've already bought from, but you can fine-tune that as well.


fine tune...as in I've had a successful witch hunt marking most of them as see less from and removing the straglers that poke through meaning I don't have that piece of shit eating up space


----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> fine tune...as in I've had a successful witch hunt marking most of them as see less from and removing the straglers that poke through meaning I don't have that piece of shit eating up space


Are we both talking about the "What's New" section?  You can either remove games from your account or just hide them in your library to stop seeing updates there.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jun 30, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Zelda never saved anyone! It's LINK!


----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


> Zelda never saved anyone! It's LINK!


And that's the only thing wrong with that picture.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jun 30, 2021)

Veho said:


> And that's the only thing wrong with that picture.


the only one i care for


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jun 30, 2021)

at 6:07 am my brain had a stupid yet funny idea and i ran with it.


----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2021)

Finally, enough monitors. 




Unless...


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 30, 2021)

I like my multi-screen laptops to look professional, thank you very much


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 30, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> I like my multi-screen laptops to look professional, thank you very much


it looks more like a tumor...the lack of symmetry pains me


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 30, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> it looks more like a tumor...the lack of symmetry pains me



which is why you can slide the extended display back into the laptop…. Or just buy a single display laptop and use an external monitor like the rest of us


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 30, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> which is why you can slide the extended display back into the laptop…. Or just buy a single display laptop and use an external monitor like the rest of us


one can dream of a tri screen laptop


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 1, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 267482


heh, yeah, it totally be like it is


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Jul 1, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 268889



I am pretty sure this is edited or what have you, but it is true.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 1, 2021)

Karma


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2021)

To those two joined my stream


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 1, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> To those two joined my stream
> View attachment 268900


The Shape of Sidon


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jul 2, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> To those two joined my stream
> View attachment 268900


check out https://www.deviantart.com

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

wait hang on


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 2, 2021)

HEY ASH CHECK IT OUT WE'RE DIGLETT RICK


----------



## draftguy (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 268965


"No, he's just the second playthrough, where I knew what the fuck I was supposed to be doing."


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 2, 2021)

Veho said:


> "No, he's just the second playthrough, where I knew what the fuck I was supposed to be doing."


More like WHO the fuck I was supposed to be doing.


----------



## SaulFabre (Jul 2, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 268939


Why is Link (Zelda) in that wall on Super Mario Sunshine??? :/
Poor Princess Zelda


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jul 2, 2021)

SaulFabre said:


> Why is Link (Zelda) in that wall on Super Mario Sunshine??? :/
> Poor Princess Zelda


Ever see A Link Between Worlds on the 3DS?


----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## ThoD (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jul 2, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 269019


who uses more than one finger for the spacebar? (I use my left thumb, at least when I type.)


----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2021)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 269020


That's silly, she would never cheat on Mr. Mime.


----------



## ThoD (Jul 2, 2021)

Veho said:


> That's silly, she would never cheat on Mr. Mime.


Too bad the theory is invalid once you remember that Ash sorta caught Mr.Mime in the wild (in the anime Ash way where he just befriends without a ball) and his mom kept him, but that doesn't mean she didn't keep him just for those "magic fingers"


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 2, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> who uses more than one finger for the spacebar? (I use my left thumb, at least when I type.)



I think it depends, normally you would do it the way you described when typing, but if you're away from the keyboard and you just reach for the spacebar, sometimes some people would use two fingers like the ring and middle fingers.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 3, 2021)

Well BP caused yet another spill, gas this time, and opened the gate to hell in the Gulf of Mexico:


----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## MamaLuigiS (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 4, 2021)

Veho said:


>


your first mistake was picking multiple shades of grey, no matter where you go, no matter what you do, there is probably a pride flag that matches literally fucking anything
today I also learned that demi gender is a thing (insert the more you know picture here)
image is linked not uploaded so it shouldn't show up on front page as a meme


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 4, 2021)

My friends: you busy tonight? Wanna hang out?
Me: I have plans
My plans:


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2021)

"Oh"


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 269118


Dude, at least use something with loot boxes or microtransactions, or a classic coin-eating arcade, or even an MMO. Metroid "traps" you into... enjoying yourself at no great cost or consequence? How horrible.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 4, 2021)

Veho said:


> Dude, at least use something with loot boxes or microtransactions, or a classic coin-eating arcade, or even an MMO. Metroid "traps" you into... enjoying yourself at no great cost or consequence? How horrible.


That particular screen of Metroid is.... a trap.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## MamaLuigiS (Jul 4, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 269121


Better than my pc.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 4, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 269121


nice PC
0GB of RAM


----------



## bahamut920 (Jul 5, 2021)

Veho said:


> Dude, at least use something with loot boxes or microtransactions, or a classic coin-eating arcade, or even an MMO. Metroid "traps" you into... enjoying yourself at no great cost or consequence? How horrible.


I'm assuming they're not saying Metroid itself is the trap. I'm not super familiar with any Metroid game personally, but I'm pretty sure that there are fake blocks or an E-Tank mimic in that screenshot.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jul 5, 2021)

he didn't watch the Super Mario Brothers Super Show


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 5, 2021)

bahamut920 said:


> I'm assuming they're not saying Metroid itself is the trap. I'm not super familiar with any Metroid game personally, but I'm pretty sure that there are fake blocks or an E-Tank mimic in that screenshot.


You totes fall through that platform.


----------



## draftguy (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Sono (Jul 5, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 269152



Legit took me two minutes to notice it. The only reason I noticed it is because the icon alignment is off.


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 5, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 269146





Spoiler: Well...



The second one is actually a _cross_


----------



## gudenau (Jul 5, 2021)

Veho said:


> "Oh"



Yeah and they like to hide that in a corner where you are not looking.

IIRC I waited for like 5 minutes for DOOM (2016) to load.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



draftguy said:


> View attachment 269146



It clearly goes on to the right of and slightly higher than the A button.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 5, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Spoiler: Well...
> 
> 
> 
> The second one is actually a _cross_


how about I shove that cross up sony's ass...they are all stuck up about it not being an x now when back on the ps1 even they called it X(letter)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2021)

The future is amazing.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 6, 2021)

edit: repost


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 6, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 269198


check this out


Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 269019


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 6, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> check this out


Oof dunno how I missed that


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jul 6, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 269215


Blue has true Xbox LIVE etiquette


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 6, 2021)

Veho said:


> The future is amazing.



I saw a bunch of comments on this one, it seems it's not really true. The left image just looks like someone who kept subdividing the polygons in Blender which is just a two click thing, increases the amount of polygons by a whole lot.

And apparently there was another older joke where people said 2B's butt had more polygons than the whole of Ocarina of Time, which is also very false. The reality is Young Link's polygons is just 1/3rd of that. So yeah, all of this is exaggerated a ton, the more you know.


----------



## Mythical (Jul 6, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> I saw a bunch of comments on this one, it seems it's not really true. The left image just looks like someone who kept subdividing the polygons in Blender which is just a two click thing, increases the amount of polygons by a whole lot.
> 
> And apparently there was another older joke where people said 2B's butt had more polygons than the whole of Ocarina of Time, which is also very false. The reality is Young Link's polygons is just 1/3rd of that. So yeah, all of this is exaggerated a ton, the more you know.


r/woosh


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 6, 2021)

Mythical said:


> r/woosh



?? 
Just saying. There are a lot of these kinds of claims in the past, jokes but presented as facts to mislead, just thought I should point it out. Also it's r/woooosh. ;o;


----------



## Xzi (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> I saw a bunch of comments on this one, it seems it's not really true. The left image just looks like someone who kept subdividing the polygons in Blender which is just a two click thing, increases the amount of polygons by a whole lot.
> 
> And apparently there was another older joke where people said 2B's butt had more polygons than the whole of Ocarina of Time, which is also very false. The reality is Young Link's polygons is just 1/3rd of that. So yeah, all of this is exaggerated a ton, the more you know.


Philosophical question: do 2D games have one polygon, or zero?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 6, 2021)

Veho said:


> Philosophical question: do 2D games have one polygon, or zero?



Maybe the philosophical status update guy knows the answer. ;O;


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## leon315 (Jul 6, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 269118


I don't get it, is that Energy capsule in Metroid a "trap"?


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 6, 2021)

leon315 said:


> I don't get it, is that Energy capsule in Metroid a "trap"?


The energy capsule is the bait, the "totally legit normal solid platform" is the trap.


----------



## LDAsh (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Maybe the philosophical status update guy knows the answer. ;O;


I asked but he just said "Vos iustus vigilo a observe multum" and refused to elaborate.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 6, 2021)

So this is why they took so long


----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Mythical (Jul 6, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> ??
> Just saying. There are a lot of these kinds of claims in the past, jokes but presented as facts to mislead, just thought I should point it out. Also it's r/woooosh. ;o;


HAH R/WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSH


----------



## gudenau (Jul 6, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> I saw a bunch of comments on this one, it seems it's not really true. The left image just looks like someone who kept subdividing the polygons in Blender which is just a two click thing, increases the amount of polygons by a whole lot.
> 
> And apparently there was another older joke where people said 2B's butt had more polygons than the whole of Ocarina of Time, which is also very false. The reality is Young Link's polygons is just 1/3rd of that. So yeah, all of this is exaggerated a ton, the more you know.



I am pretty sure this is just a joke referencing an old joke and not meant to be taken seriously. Sounds like you are really into looking at polygonal butts though.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


> Philosophical question: do 2D games have one polygon, or zero?



Depends on how it's rendered. Games like Gungeon have multiple polygons, games like Super Mario Brothers don't have any.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 6, 2021)

gudenau said:


> I am pretty sure this is just a joke referencing an old joke and not meant to be taken seriously. Sounds like you are really into looking at polygonal butts though.



No it isn't, I've seen the OP of where this was posted. And funny, but no, I was just saying the same thing all the comments were saying in that post. Whatever though. :/


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## unvaluablespace (Jul 6, 2021)

LDAsh said:


>


"Dead or alive, your cumming with me."


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## djpannda (Jul 7, 2021)

I saw this and died


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 7, 2021)

Uiaad said:


>





djpannda said:


> I saw this and diedView attachment 269299


----------



## impeeza (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 7, 2021)

Actual footage of me trying to go for a walk


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jul 7, 2021)

djpannda said:


> I saw this and diedView attachment 269299


Literally an italian dubber I follow has made this exact same thing but, well, in video form, ha


----------



## Xzi (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jul 7, 2021)

that is all


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2021)

I wonder what this strip is about. 







IT'S ABOUT THE SWITCH.


----------



## Costello (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Costello (Jul 7, 2021)

Veho said:


> I wonder what this strip is about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the dark haired guy = bloomberg and other rumor mongering sites
the blonde haired guy = the public that's been lied to

This comic strip makes no sense. Who's being angry? it's the public, that has been fed lies.
so the blond haired guy should be the one pissed of in this comic

in conclusion, the author of this comic strip is a dumbass (just kidding. It's excellent  )


----------



## draftguy (Jul 7, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Spoiler: Well...
> 
> 
> 
> The second one is actually a _cross_


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jul 7, 2021)

Thar ya go.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## 0x3000027E (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Jul 7, 2021)

(not created by me)


----------



## JimPlayz912 (Jul 8, 2021)

Every game in existence


----------



## rimoJO (Jul 8, 2021)

Veho said:


> Philosophical question: do 2D games have one polygon, or zero?





Spoiler



Game developer here. Typically in 2D games, there's two kinds of polygons: sprite polys and collision polys. In Unity (and probably many other engines), a sprite is an object with a square (4 vertices, making a square polygon) and usually another square poly for the collision of that sprite. Often, a 2D game will have objects that use a long series of connected vertices to make its own sprite, which creates a complex polygon- and the same goes for that object's collision poly as well. Point being, there's a lot of flat polygons in 2D games.


Quite a few, actually!


----------



## impeeza (Jul 8, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> (not created by me)View attachment 269458


¿game related?


----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2021)

0x3000027E said:


> View attachment 269394


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Jul 8, 2021)

impeeza said:


> ¿game related?


It more or less is, since gaming and PC culture are pretty well tied together ig


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jul 8, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 269374


Mountains are literally homes that grown naturally on their own.
You just gotta dig the inside and voila


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 8, 2021)

Truly tragic


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## LostRabbit (Jul 8, 2021)

Spoiler






Veho said:


>






Bwahah, well, that could be me 

i should definitely come here more often.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 8, 2021)

Veho said:


> I wonder what this strip is about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 8, 2021)

Veho said:


>


"guys, we don't have the space to do voice lines and/or we can't use the original lines from the movie! what do we do?"
that one artist on the team: "don't worry, this is my forte"


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 8, 2021)

Veho said:


>



It fits LEGO so well.





1B51004 said:


> "guys, we don't have the space to do voice lines and/or we can't use the original lines from the movie! what do we do?"
> that one artist on the team: "don't worry, this is my forte"



Was it because of limitations? I always thought it was a conscious decision to not have real voiceovers. Cause there are still voiceover audio files, just not real words.


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 8, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Was it because of limitations? I always thought it was a conscious decision to not have real voiceovers.


I don't know actually. I always thought that there wasn't enough storage space for full voice lines or they couldn't use any of the lines from the movie, but it might've been a design choice. If it was, it was a weird (yet oddly fitting) design choice.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 8, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> I don't know actually. I always thought that there wasn't enough storage space for full voice lines or they couldn't use any of the lines from the movie, but it might've been a design choice. If it was, it was a weird (yet oddly fitting) design choice.



Yeah it probably was a design choice, cause iirc the sounds the characters made were mostly unique for all the scenes, and they just make sounds similar to how they would be heard if they were speaking English, but with just the emotion. So more or less the same size.

It makes sense if you think about it, with the way the LEGO figures look, the solution that most would come up with is for them to speak non verbally, along with cartoon humour. It's more weird that they now speak normally, though I prefer that more sometimes like in the upcoming Skywalker Saga.


----------



## gudenau (Jul 8, 2021)

Veho said:


>



It's truly a lost era.


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 8, 2021)

brb, gonna do a thread about lego games and if they're any better or any worse than what they were initially


----------



## gudenau (Jul 8, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> brb, gonna do a thread about lego games and if they're any better or any worse than what they were initially


They are a lot more glitchy, that's for sure.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## LDAsh (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 9, 2021)

anyone remember this?


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 9, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> View attachment 269597
> anyone remember this?


Donkey Kong? Is that some kind of food?


----------



## Veho (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 9, 2021)

Death Stranding pitch


----------



## gudenau (Jul 9, 2021)

Veho said:


>



Will Windows still delete Linux partitions to make room to expand the NTFS ones for updates?


----------



## Veho (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 10, 2021)

Veho said:


>


love the name of his DDs


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 10, 2021)

I get lostUOTE="JuanMena, post: 9522110, member: 513856"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









[/QUOTE]

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JuanMena said:


>


Compadre, eso es humor explosivo ja ja ja 

Translation: dude, that's is explosive humor ha ha ha


----------



## LostRabbit (Jul 10, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


Hehe. my kind of humor. reminds me of this:


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 10, 2021)

LostRabbit said:


> Hehe. my kind of humor. reminds me of this:
> 
> View attachment 269642




 A+++ to that kid.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## tabzer (Jul 10, 2021)

LostRabbit said:


> Hehe. my kind of humor. reminds me of this:
> 
> View attachment 269642




That's the only answer?  My pen is in a goat?


JuanMena said:


>



I can see the resemblance.



Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 269644



I came here to comment on this specifically.  Forknife is ruining the gaming industry and this is the strongest evidence yet.


----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2021)

tabzer said:


> I came here to comment on this specifically.  Forknife is ruining the gaming industry and this is the strongest evidence yet.


Could you elaborate?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 10, 2021)

tabzer said:


> That's the only answer?
> 
> 
> I can see the resemblance.
> ...


I wonder whhat is under that censor...


----------



## tabzer (Jul 10, 2021)

Veho said:


> Could you elaborate?



Any future experience I have with God of War will remind me of this and ruin the immersion.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 10, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> I wonder whhat is under that censor...


nvm didnt realize its your signature


----------



## LostRabbit (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 10, 2021)

I changed my profile picture
It's a picture of Zelda as you can see 

As you can also see, my dear kitty Zelda is also in this picture


----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Sono (Jul 12, 2021)

LostRabbit said:


> Hehe. my kind of humor. reminds me of this:
> 
> View attachment 269642



I hate admitting how long this took me to unscramble the intended way.



tabzer said:


> That's the only answer?  My pen is in a goat?



"My goat is in a pen", pen being a small area surrounded by fence, not the tool used for writing with ink.

Edit: yours would be only correct if the pen only contained cabbages (or anything else edible by a goat) before the goat vandalized it, and you translated the phrase from a different language.


----------



## LostRabbit (Jul 12, 2021)

Sono said:


> I hate admitting how long this took me to unscramble the intended way.









hehe, yea, it's not that obvious, especially for non-native speakers. One word, multiple meanings. Context is important.
This is not likely to happen so quickly in german for example. We have like 5 different words for the same thing, there's only veeeery little difference 

But well, not surprising anyone, we are freaks anyway, right? 






Edit: Sorry @tabzer, must have missed that


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2021)

Asset recycling is nothing new in visual arts. I wonder more about the type of person that passes a random tree in a game in the middle of nowhere and goes "hmmmm, I know that tree, I've seen it somewhere before."


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 12, 2021)

Veho said:


> Asset recycling is nothing new in visual arts. I wonder more about the type of person that passes a random tree in a game in the middle of nowhere and goes "hmmmm, I know that tree, I've seen it somewhere before."



Trees are NPC's too y'know!

I think the whole asset recycling thing is going to get a whole lot better, or it already has recently. The new Unreal Engine has built in Quixel scans of real world objects in near perfect detail that developers can use. That combined with the tools that lets the devs reshape those models in any way they want would mean it would be much harder to tell if something was reused, even if everyone is using the same assets.


----------



## gudenau (Jul 12, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Trees are NPC's too y'know!
> 
> I think the whole asset recycling thing is going to get a whole lot better, or it already has recently. The new Unreal Engine has built in Quixel scans of real world objects in near perfect detail that developers can use. That combined with the tools that lets the devs reshape those models in any way they want would mean it would be much harder to tell if something was reused, even if everyone is using the same assets.




Doesn't that just mean every game will have the same realistic rocks?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 12, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Doesn't that just mean every game will have the same realistic rocks?



Kind of I guess. In the video the guy said about 15k free assets, so there's probably more paid ones too. Given that you can shape and slice them how you would like, it would be very hard to tell if something is reused.

And this is talking about realistic assets found on Earth. There isn't much variety when it comes to that, so any games wanting to look realistic would look similar to each other. On the other hand though, for example if you take trees and plant life, there's countless different possible shades and forms to find, and the Quixel library only continues to grow. So that wouldn't be an issue I bet.

Also the same asset can undergo different filters to match the "artstyle" of the realistic game in question. Or even the ingame lighting engine would be enough to make a difference, like the pic Veho posted.

TL;DR Take the comparison meme posted above for example. The tree looks different due to the lighting and such, the only thing that bothers would be the exact form or model. So if you would take the rocks from Quixel for instance and put them in RDR and GTAV, and slice/shape them with the tools like in the video, bam, they're completely different.


----------



## impeeza (Jul 13, 2021)

Sono said:


> I hate admitting how long this took me to unscramble the intended way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhh   today I learned a new meaning for pen!


----------



## Xzi (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 13, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 269812


Tookme a while to note the Peach dress so silly of me


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jul 13, 2021)

impeeza said:


> Tookme a while to note the Peach dress so silly of me



daisy dress you mean?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 13, 2021)

Yeet


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jul 13, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Yeet
> 
> View attachment 269866


Only thing missing in my life was a Maury simulator it seems.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Hayato213 (Jul 13, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


>



Can we get @alexander1970 to throw you off a hell in a cell  pretty please.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 13, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> Can we get @alexander1970 to throw you off a hell in a cell  pretty please.


Hayato
But you are my father


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 13, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Hayato
> But you are my father


to be such a good shitposter, you must be MY son
Making me... your mother?
Hey, I already have a ponytail


----------



## Hayato213 (Jul 13, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Hayato
> But you are my father



Only if @alexander1970 get to toss your ass off a hell in a cell.


----------



## CTR640 (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 14, 2021)

CTR640 said:


>


fun to see Putin losing hair, getting grayer...
In short, getting older and closer to death


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jul 14, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Yeet
> 
> View attachment 269866


Like, yeeting the baby's funny and all, but...how would it be HIS baby? The woman's...not black, and neither's he, so that should be freaking obvious just by looking, never mind DNA checking.
Also, why's the woman upset it wasn't his, to the point of storming out without her baby? Weird. 

It's also gross how the man has to prove he's not the father within a limited time frame else he'll be saddled with repeated child support monetary theft, instead of her having to prove he is (in which case failure would save him from that theft), but...well, institutionalised discrimination against men, what else is new?


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jul 14, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Like, yeeting the baby's funny and all, but...how would it be HIS baby? The woman's...not black, and neither's he, so that should be freaking obvious just by looking, never mind DNA checking.
> Also, why's the woman upset it wasn't his, to the point of storming out without her baby? Weird.
> 
> It's also gross how the man has to prove he's not the father within a limited time frame else he'll be saddled with repeated child support monetary theft, instead of her having to prove he is (in which case failure would save him from that theft), but...well, institutionalised discrimination against men, what else is new?


Imagine deconstructing a mobile game ad


----------



## gudenau (Jul 14, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Yeet
> 
> View attachment 269866


----------



## impeeza (Jul 14, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> fun to see Putin losing hair, getting grayer...
> In short, getting older and closer to death


No fast enough


----------



## Xzi (Jul 14, 2021)

Well, Smash had a good run, but there's no way Nintendo ever could've afforded to put Nigel Thornberry in the game.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 14, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Like, yeeting the baby's funny and all, but...how would it be HIS baby? The woman's...not black, and neither's he, so that should be freaking obvious just by looking, never mind DNA checking.
> Also, why's the woman upset it wasn't his, to the point of storming out without her baby? Weird.
> 
> It's also gross how the man has to prove he's not the father within a limited time frame else he'll be saddled with repeated child support monetary theft, instead of her having to prove he is (in which case failure would save him from that theft), but...well, institutionalised discrimination against men, what else is new?



Well it's pretty normal for mobile game ads at this point. There's plenty that go like "70% of people cannot figure this out!" and they just give you the most obvious puzzle ever to solve, it's just a thing.


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 14, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Well it's pretty normal for mobile game ads at this point. There's plenty that go like "70% of people cannot figure this out!" and they just give you the most obvious puzzle ever to solve, it's just a thing.


tbh


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 14, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> tbh




Is that John Cena from that time he called Taiwan a country and then apologized to the CCP? lol


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 14, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Yeet
> 
> View attachment 269866


LETS GOOOOO DA BABY IS DEAD
QUITE LITERALLY HE IS DEAD


----------



## rimoJO (Jul 14, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Doesn't that just mean every game will have the same realistic rocks?


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jul 14, 2021)

rimoJO said:


>



wow! but i didn't see the funny


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Jul 15, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 269960


There's a reason I'll probably be rocking my 1080Ti for another four or five years, it was the last generation of Nvidia cards where they actually cared about a good price to performance ratio.  AMD just hasn't done enough to challenge them on the high end so they run wild with pricing because they're basically a monopoly for GPUs.  And that's all _without_ mentioning scalpers and chip shortages.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 15, 2021)

Xzi said:


> There's a reason I'll probably be rocking my 1080Ti for another four or five years, it was the last generation of Nvidia cards where they actually cared about a good price to performance ratio.  AMD just hasn't done enough to challenge them on the high end so they run wild with pricing because they're basically a monopoly for GPUs.  And that's all _without_ mentioning scalpers and chip shortages.




Good thing I got my r9 fury x when I did


----------



## Axido (Jul 15, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Like, yeeting the baby's funny and all, but...how would it be HIS baby? The woman's...not black, and neither's he, so that should be freaking obvious just by looking, never mind DNA checking.



You've never heard of dominant genes skipping a generation, have you? It might be a rare occasion, but in short it is possible to get a dark-toned baby from two light-toned parents if one of them contains the genes responsible for the dark skin color, even though they are not active.

The more you know...


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jul 15, 2021)

Axido said:


> You've never heard of dominant genes skipping a generation, have you? It might be a rare occasion, but in short it is possible to get a dark-toned baby from two light-toned parents if one of them contains the genes responsible for the dark skin color.
> 
> The more you know...


I have heard of dominant genes skipping a generation, but for such an extreme change in melanin levels - in skin colour? I have not heard of _that_, no.


----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 15, 2021)

Veho said:


>



It reeks of scalper stench.


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 15, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> It reeks of scalper stench.


so, chips, B.O. and the stench of a certain jar?


----------



## Sono (Jul 15, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> so, chips, B.O. and the stench of a certain jar?





Spoiler: Warning: inappropriate



They probably reek of Khum Dhan.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## 6adget (Jul 15, 2021)

I was fortunate to tattoo around 20 years in Vegas. Tattoos by game fans were actually fairly common. The rest of the artists in the shops knew how much I enjoyed doing them that they would refer the clients to me. I would have fucking loved doing this piece. For those that don't know, doing a piece like this, with such simple yet straight lines is incredibly difficult to pull off. Props to the artists that was lucky enough to do this piece. I don't think it's letting me quote the meme, but I'm referring to the one about the Oregon trail tattoo.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 15, 2021)

6adget said:


> I was fortunate to tattoo around 20 years in Vegas. Tattoos by game fans were actually fairly common. The rest of the artists in the shops knew how much I enjoyed doing them that they would refer the clients to me. I would have fucking loved doing this piece. For those that don't know, doing a piece like this, with such simple yet straight lines is incredibly difficult to pull off. Props to the artists that was lucky enough to do this piece. I don't think it's letting me quote the meme, but I'm referring to the one about the Oregon trail tattoo.




you do realize the picture was photoshopped


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 15, 2021)

6adget said:


> I was fortunate to tattoo around 20 years in Vegas. Tattoos by game fans were actually fairly common. The rest of the artists in the shops knew how much I enjoyed doing them that they would refer the clients to me. I would have fucking loved doing this piece. For those that don't know, doing a piece like this, with such simple yet straight lines is incredibly difficult to pull off. Props to the artists that was lucky enough to do this piece. I don't think it's letting me quote the meme, but I'm referring to the one about the Oregon trail tattoo.


Definitely photoshopped, but it would make a great tattoo for realsies.


----------



## gudenau (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 16, 2021)

gudenau said:


>


alright gimme a sec i got an idea


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 16, 2021)

brb setting this as my wallpaper


----------



## LeyendaV (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## RichardTheKing (Jul 16, 2021)

WiiEJECT said:


> View attachment 270044


The d-pad's in a potentially-awkward location, and the lettered buttons are in the wrong order, but...yeah, close enough, if "TV mode" still works.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 16, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> The d-pad's in a potentially-awkward location, and the lettered buttons are in the wrong order, but...yeah, close enough, if "TV mode" still works.


I've heard it's pretty comfortable.
Also, what do you think would be the right order for the buttons? The Nintendo way? I think it makes sense to use the Xbox layout for a PC.


----------



## 6adget (Jul 16, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> you do realize the picture was photoshopped



I know you wont agree with me, and I understand that I can be wrong. I have used photoshop on a daily basses since it has been around. That said, I know when done right it's virtually impossible to tell whether a photo has been photochoped or not. Before making my post I not only looked at the image very closely and could see where it fit the contours of her body. The other thing I looked at was the artwork from the game itself. It looks like it is a collage of a couple different pieces. Like I said, I could be wrong, but you can see why I think there is a very good chance it's real. look at the density of the color in the bounding box. very typical of a healed tattoo. either way, it's still a cool fucking idea.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## RichardTheKing (Jul 16, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> I've heard it's pretty comfortable.
> Also, what do you think would be the right order for the buttons? The Nintendo way? I think it makes sense to use the Xbox layout for a PC.


Considering that post was about a "Switch Pro", then yeah the buttons should be in the Nintendo order for that idea.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 16, 2021)

if i'm gonna be completely honest, people should be blaming bloomberg for this. yeah, shame nintendo didn't go all out this time, but bloomberg was hyping it up for at least two weeks claiming it was bigger and better. Really, we just got a better base switch.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 16, 2021)

6adget said:


> I know you wont agree with me, and I understand that I can be wrong. I have used photoshop on a daily basses since it has been around. That said, I know when done right it's virtually impossible to tell whether a photo has been photochoped or not. Before making my post I not only looked at the image very closely and could see where it fit the contours of her body. The other thing I looked at was the artwork from the game itself. It looks like it is a collage of a couple different pieces. Like I said, I could be wrong, but you can see why I think there is a very good chance it's real. look at the density of the color in the bounding box. very typical of a healed tattoo. either way, it's still a cool fucking idea.



I know photoshop, and i know how to do video effects/editing, it is not real, the lighting doesn't match, the tattoo seems to glow like an led, you can tell around the armpit, there is no separation, it doesn't look natural,  alot of my friends have tats, monochromatic and multi colored, this here is a copy paste


not saying it isn't possible, but that pic is definitely edited

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 16, 2021)

Source


----------



## Veho (Jul 16, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Source



The watch is $2000


----------



## gudenau (Jul 16, 2021)

6adget said:


> I know you wont agree with me, and I understand that I can be wrong. I have used photoshop on a daily basses since it has been around. That said, I know when done right it's virtually impossible to tell whether a photo has been photochoped or not. Before making my post I not only looked at the image very closely and could see where it fit the contours of her body. The other thing I looked at was the artwork from the game itself. It looks like it is a collage of a couple different pieces. Like I said, I could be wrong, but you can see why I think there is a very good chance it's real. look at the density of the color in the bounding box. very typical of a healed tattoo. either way, it's still a cool fucking idea.







It's just not real. There are even some spots where the graphic goes over the clothes. I've seen worse jobs done by people that get payed to do this though.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## AlexMCS (Jul 16, 2021)

gudenau said:


> View attachment 270095
> 
> It's just not real. There are even some spots where the graphic goes over the clothes. I've seen worse jobs done by people that get payed to do this though.



Why are the three of you even arguing about this? It's glaringly obvious it's photoshopped.
That green is completely off in the image.
Also, that is a movie character - "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" (https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1568346/) is the movie.
It's an ok movie.

A single Google Search reveals the original pic:


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 16, 2021)

I don't know why I made this


----------



## Veho (Jul 16, 2021)

Vonkey Long


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 16, 2021)

Veho said:


> Vonkey Long


Wonkey Monk
Sounds.... weird... and.... sexual...


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## LanHikariDS (Jul 17, 2021)

Veho said:


> The watch is $2000


Finally, all of us can touch grass


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 17, 2021)

Arekkusuda said:


> View attachment 270124


very cool, hajime.
(joke)


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 17, 2021)

Veho said:


> [SNIP]
> 
> Vonkey Long



Fuck. Mine is "Lonkey Long".


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jul 17, 2021)

Bibbidi spellidi, you are now a skelliti.

Stolen from here:
https://runningwithhelicopters.tumblr.com/post/620209679858089984/boop-of-doom


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 17, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 270135


Gamers: complain about microtransactions
Also gamers: Make fun of people for not wasting money on microtransactions

;o;


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 17, 2021)

Veho said:


> Gamers: complain about microtransactions
> Also gamers: Make fun of people for not wasting money on microtransactions
> 
> ;o;



Sure. ;o;
But have you been to these kinds of things? Back when I used to play PUBG a bit, when a free skin is out, everyone you see in the lobby running around is wearing the exact same thing. It's pretty funny.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 17, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 270155


----------



## Chary (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 17, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 270194


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 17, 2021)

His crush was probably nearby


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 17, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 270194


wait...the wii and ps3...oh no...I'm not ready to die


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 18, 2021)

how to EPICALLY troll valve
step 1: buy cheapest version of steam deck (~$399)
step 2: get a 256/512 gb sd card (256 is ~$45, 512 is ~$60 on amazon)
step 3: use the extra 64 gb for your camera or something idk
now you have better storage without spending more money!
valve will go bankrupt! storage will go bankrupt!
problem valve?

...this isn't a joke. its an legitimate idea.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jul 18, 2021)

How would you use the 64 gb from the steam deck in your phone? It’s emmc, not an sd card. The 256 gb model is nvme which means better speeds.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 18, 2021)

Yea, im not too familiar with this technology
But i doubt you can replace this with an sd card
Would be too easy


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jul 18, 2021)

It does have an sd card slot at least


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 18, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 267288


Indeed true for many Corporations in June. And yet some idiots and fools claim that corporations in the west actively oppress LGBT people. You wanna see oppression and persecution of them in the modern day, go to the Middle East, North Africa, Belarus, Russia, Afghanistan, Pakistan, and certain areas of post-colonial Sub-Saharan Africa.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 18, 2021)

LMAO


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 18, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 270246


I kinda wish they took a Wii U-sized hit again, just so that they would try harder to provide better services.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 18, 2021)

Xzi said:


> LMAO
> 
> View attachment 270233



Can they get sued for a blatant lie like that?


----------



## ghjfdtg (Jul 18, 2021)

Xzi said:


> LMAO
> 
> View attachment 270233


To be fair, it is Capcoms AP that causes it. Yes, the game has 2 AP protections. But Denuvo is still totally anti-consumer.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 18, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 270194


Retro and old is a false equivalency here. Yes the PS2 era is old, but I still wouldn't consider it retro, I'd argue that was the gen that started the modern direction that gaming has gone, the philosophy for gaming had morphed into an early version of what it still is today (controllers were finally getting standardized, online play was here to stay, and devs were recognizing that there was room and demand for both 3D and 2D games, both could appear on the same system). Meanwhile everything from the PS1 era and earlier has that different and oldschool gaming culture and landscape surrounding it, making those systems and earlier to be the true retro systems.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 18, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> how to EPICALLY troll valve
> step 1: buy cheapest version of steam deck (~$399)
> step 2: get a 256/512 gb sd card (256 is ~$45, 512 is ~$60 on amazon)
> step 3: use the extra 64 gb for your camera or something idk
> ...



https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Extreme-microSDXC-Memory-Adapter/dp/B07P9W5HJV

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 270295


Yes but there's one crucial difference:


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 18, 2021)

Veho said:


> Yes but there's one crucial difference:


Okay, but why is there a Miitomo icon on the HOME Menu?


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jul 18, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Okay, but why is there a Miitomo icon on the HOME Menu?


Why is there a miitomo icon on the switch at all… lol


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 18, 2021)

Veho said:


> Yes but there's one crucial difference:


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 18, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 270306


Ninty's abuse of the DMCA needs to stop. Its things like this that make me want Doug Bowser and Koizumi lynched without mercy.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jul 18, 2021)

Megadriver94 said:


> Ninty's abuse of the DMCA needs to stop. Its things like this that make me want Doug Bowser and Koizumi lynched without mercy.


I’m pretty sure this is fake or at least old and edited. The date says 2007 and some of the stuff looks very edited.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 18, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> It does have an sd card slot at least


Sorry, what I meant is, is it really possible to replace an EMMC with an SD?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 18, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> I’m pretty sure this is fake or at least old and edited. The date says 2007 and some of the stuff looks very edited.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jul 18, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Sorry, what I meant is, is it really possible to replace an EMMC with an SD?


Well that part no, but it seems the steam deck will have an nvme slot on all models? Time will tell if it’ll be of any use.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 18, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Well that part no, but it seems the steam deck will have an nvme slot on all models? Time will tell if it’ll be of any use.


Oh, the M2 slot?
Yea I'm aware of that, but it's more expansive than the difference between the 64GB and the 512GB model, so it won't be that much worth it, so his theory isn't really reliable if you want to save money, right?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 18, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Well that part no, but it seems the steam deck will have an nvme slot on all models? Time will tell if it’ll be of any use.





Noctosphere said:


> Oh, the M2 slot?
> Yea I'm aware of that, but it's more expansive than the difference between the 64GB and the 512GB model, so it won't be that much worth it, so his theory isn't really reliable if you want to save money, right?



It's confirmed it doesn't have replaceable storage apart from the microSD slot, no regular M.2 slot. They answered it in the IGN video where they asked a bunch of questions.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 18, 2021)

───────▄█──────────█─────────█▄───────
─────▐██──────▄█──███──█▄─────██▌─────
────▐██▀─────█████████████────▀██▌────
───▐██▌─────██████████████─────▐██▌───
───████────████████████████────████───
──▐█████──██████████████████──█████▌──
───████████████████████████████████───
────███████▀▀████████████▀▀███████────
─────█████▌──▄▄─▀████▀─▄▄──▐█████─────
───▄▄██████▄─▀▀──████──▀▀─▄██████▄▄───
──██████████████████████████████████──
─████████████████████████████████████─
▐██████──███████▀▄██▄▀███████──██████▌
▐█████────██████████████████────█████▌
▐█████─────██████▀──▀██████─────█████▌
─█████▄─────███────────███─────▄█████─
──██████─────█──────────█─────██████──
────█████────────────────────█████────
─────█████──────────────────█████─────
──────█████────────────────█████──────
───────████───▄────────▄───████───────
────────████─██────────██─████────────
────────████████─▄██▄─████████────────
───────████████████████████████───────
───────████████████████████████───────
────────▀█████████▀▀█████████▀────────
──────────▀███▀────────▀███▀──────────


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 18, 2021)

poor man needs money so he sells these 2 da children of da world


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jul 18, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> It's confirmed it doesn't have replaceable storage apart from the microSD slot, no regular M.2 slot. They answered it in the IGN video where they asked a bunch of questions.




But then this came out after that video… 

I believe they meant it isn’t supposed to be user serviceable, and putting another ssd in might not even be feasible or usable, but it does seem all models will have an nvme slot.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 18, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> But then this came out after that video…
> 
> I believe they meant it isn’t supposed to be user serviceable, and putting another ssd in might not even be feasible or usable, but it does seem all models will have an nvme slot.




Interesting that they changed the website to that, that is good news.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 19, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 270295


Couldn't resist an edit.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 19, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Couldn't resist an edit.
> 
> View attachment 270349


the funny part is how even back then people overhyped nintendo competitors in the handheld market. nintendo...while having many blunders. I'm looking at you joy con drift...definitely seem to have a knack for somehow still coming out on top despite stuff that could be considered better being available


----------



## Xzi (Jul 19, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> the funny part is how even back then people overhyped nintendo competitors in the handheld market. nintendo...while having many blunders. I'm looking at you joy con drift...definitely seem to have a knack for somehow still coming out on top despite stuff that could be considered better being available


The problem is that there was never anything definitively better.  It was all just better in some ways while being worse in others.  I think for a lot of people, Steam Deck will rate as a device that's just plain better than Switch all-around, especially if Yuzu runs at a decent speed.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 19, 2021)

Xzi said:


> The problem is that there was never anything definitively better.  It was all just better in some ways while being worse in others.  I think for a lot of people, Steam Deck will rate as a device that's just plain better than Switch all-around, especially if Yuzu runs at a decent speed.


except for size. the switch barely skims by as something I could still kinda carry around in my pockets if I have the joycons separated but that extra bit on the steam deck definitely makes it a bit of a chunky one competing with the wii u game pad even I think. I would have to see it in person to get a better sense of it's size
but here I am...hating money. I'll probably pick up the steam deck as a novelty


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 19, 2021)

Megadriver94 said:


> Ninty's abuse of the DMCA needs to stop. Its things like this that make me want Doug Bowser and Koizumi lynched without mercy.


please get some help


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Jul 19, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> except for size. the switch barely skims by as something I could still kinda carry around in my pockets if I have the joycons separated but that extra bit on the steam deck definitely makes it a bit of a chunky one competing with the wii u game pad even I think. I would have to see it in person to get a better sense of it's size


We're way past the point of "portable" and "pocketable" being the same thing, so I'm not sure it matters much.  Even weight isn't a big concern so long as they get the contour of the grips right.


----------



## gudenau (Jul 19, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 270320


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jul 19, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 270359


...Lawsuit potential if being mass-produced and sold? Seems like a lawsuit magnet to me.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 19, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 270398



me without aimbot


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 19, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> me without aimbot



Or just regular aim assist in GTAV.


----------



## Deleted member 471305 (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 19, 2021)

The best part is LoL players would agree.


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 19, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 270398


that's just my computer whenever i try to play any game.
edit: wait nvm the gif fps was just slow at first. i thought that was the joke initially


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 19, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> that's just my computer whenever i try to play any game.
> edit: wait nvm the gif fps was just slow at first. i thought that was the joke initially



Your edit makes your initial statement that much more believable since the gif loaded slow.


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 19, 2021)

free him


----------



## Xzi (Jul 19, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> The best part is LoL players would agree.
> 
> View attachment 270417


Yeah but they both play Fortnite.  Which means we all lose.


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 19, 2021)

not mine btw but i wish it was


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 19, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> The best part is LoL players would agree.
> 
> View attachment 270417


----------



## Sono (Jul 19, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 270484



What about PPSSPP?


----------



## Xzi (Jul 20, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 270484


Even smartphones run Danganronpa.  It's a Youtube exclusive, isn't it?


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Jul 20, 2021)

this isn't uh, a channel or a server per say but ya'll memes make fine additions to my collection!


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 20, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Even smartphones run Danganronpa.  It's a Youtube exclusive, isn't it?


oof. about as bad as saying you get the same experience just watching ace attorney


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jul 20, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> oof. about as bad as saying you get the same experience just watching ace attorney


Ace Attorney is better played than watched, because quite often picking the wrong dialogue option (in court) or presenting the wrong evidence (when asked to present evidence to back up your point) can result in humorous dialogue. To my knowledge, Danganronpa doesn't have this.
Oh, and Ace Attorney doesn't have that stupid 'shoot letters to form a word' sequence; ugh.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 20, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> oof. about as bad as saying you get the same experience just watching ace attorney


Depends on who's playing it, but it's pretty enjoyable, yeah.  Ace Attorney I have bought and played myself though, unlike Danganronpa.  Those games just seem to drag on way too long and become a little contrived along the way.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 20, 2021)

It was reminded of the power of friendship.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 20, 2021)

WHO RAN OVER SONIC?


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 20, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 270484



Yet.

https://www.spike-chunsoft.com/games/danganronpa-decadence/


----------



## Deleted member 471305 (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jul 20, 2021)

I guess then it's time... to reveal the truth


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jul 20, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 270306


2007 ? Wat ?
You weren't even trying...



hippy dave said:


> View attachment 270295


My history teacher was right. History DOES repeat


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Jul 20, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 270533


When you see it


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 20, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 270533


Stheckestrl


----------



## Sono (Jul 20, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Stheckestrl



Ah yes, classic sbeve


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 20, 2021)

Good guy GPD


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 20, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> The best part is LoL players would agree.
> View attachment 270417





banjo2 said:


> View attachment 270484





RoloDeOvo said:


> View attachment 270518


might i add another to the list?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 20, 2021)

notrea11y said:


> 2007 ? Wat ?
> You weren't even trying...





oh well


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 20, 2021)

notrea11y said:


> I guess then it's time... to reveal the truth


Quality meme. I like how the DS line and the Wii U are missing because they can play them too.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 20, 2021)

Know the person who defeats me? Well of course I know him, he's me.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 20, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> might i add another to the list?
> View attachment 270544


ahh...that's where you're wrong kiddo. clearly someone's not familiar with fiddling around with links on webpages to bypass that and browse around ;P


----------



## gudenau (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Jul 20, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 270306


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jul 20, 2021)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Quality meme. I like how the DS line and the Wii U are missing because they can play them too.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 20, 2021)

could've been a baby boomer


----------



## Xzi (Jul 20, 2021)

gudenau said:


> View attachment 270560


Why you lyin' though?  Switch barely runs anything unless you hack it.  It doesn't even have all the video streaming apps, and its calculator costs $10.  Definitely not how I expected things to play out when I pre-ordered mine for launch.


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 20, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> ahh...that's where you're wrong kiddo. clearly someone's not familiar with fiddling around with links on webpages to bypass that and browse around ;P


i thought that exploit was patched?
and i know that you can hack it, but on a non-hacked switch i thought you couldn't?


gudenau said:


> View attachment 270560


true neutrality
still wish could run some games better lol
(i.e. minecraft and lego worlds. at best playable with minor issues and at worst, crashes and freezes you have to wait 10 secs on the home screen for)


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 20, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> i thought that exploit was patched?
> and i know that you can hack it, but on a non-hacked switch i thought you couldn't?
> 
> true neutrality
> ...


I don't know if/when they did but I know in the past year a friend actually pulled it off on accident

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> Why you lyin' though?  Switch barely runs anything unless you hack it.  It doesn't even have all the video streaming apps, and its calculator costs $10.  Definitely not how I expected things to play out when I pre-ordered mine for launch.


I still don't get wtf is going on at netflix hq...hulu is on the dam thing so clearly it's not a full ban on streaming services it's just companies getting this far in and probably still thinking it's another wii u...it's not even nintendo I'm pissed at now on that front it's the companies not even thinking to try to bring stuff to the switch...


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 20, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> I don't know if/when they did but I know in the past year a friend actually pulled it off on accident


huh, guess ill have to try it someday.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 21, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 270594


redditor drip car


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 21, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> redditor drip car


Real video taken from the inside


----------



## gudenau (Jul 21, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Why you lyin' though?  Switch barely runs anything unless you hack it.  It doesn't even have all the video streaming apps, and its calculator costs $10.  Definitely not how I expected things to play out when I pre-ordered mine for launch.



Yeah but it can do it, I didn't say out of the box. :-)



jt_1258 said:


> I don't know if/when they did but I know in the past year a friend actually pulled it off on accident
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



I feel like it's because they won't let them access the browser.


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 21, 2021)

i've never played either of these yet it feels so right


----------



## Xzi (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 21, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Yeah but it can do it, I didn't say out of the box. :-)
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like it's because they won't let them access the browser.


tell that to puyo puyo tetris which has it's manual in the web browser, dead by day light which shows it's videos via youtube in the browser. or funny enough. super smash bros ultimate which shows it's news section via the web browser. that's by far definitely not the issue. heck. risk of rain 2 let's you check the official risk of rain twitter, facebook, and tumbler page feeds from the browser too...which is kinda shocking was allowed but sure, ok.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 21, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 270359


I like what they're doing, but the quote Mario says is so out of character that I feel like it hurts the whole effect. My pitch is change what Mario says to,  "This is Madness!" That way it all still works, and what Mario is saying when battling Bowser makes way more sense contextually than what they currently have. (The words would have to be moved slightly on both sides so that the A in thank you comes from "outrank" and so that "This" cuts off after the second letter instead of the third)


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 21, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> I like what they're doing, but the quote Mario says is so out of character that I feel like it hurts the whole effect. My pitch is change what Mario says to,  "This is Madness!" That way it all still works, and what Mario is saying when battling Bowser makes way more sense contextually than what they currently have. (The words would have to be moved slightly on both sides so that the A in thank you comes from "outrank" and so that "This" cuts off after the second letter instead of the third)


Mario's phrase isn't ideal, but I thought Bowser's was the real weird one. Oh wel they did a good job coming up with anything that would fit to make the effect work.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Jul 21, 2021)

aadz93 said:


>


I agree with this.


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 21, 2021)

aadz93 said:


>


thats why you always put aluminum with your food to make the heating process faster!
(plz dont. it ruins your microwave and everything stinks afterwards.)


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 21, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> thats why you always put aluminum with your food to make the heating process faster!
> (plz dont. it ruins your microwave and everything stinks afterwards.)


if they are dumb enough to not understand this is a joke, then they really should do it
They should also stay close to the microwave while it heats aluminium


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 21, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> if they are dumb enough to not understand this is a joke, then they really should do it
> They should also stay close to the microwave while it heats aluminium


i see... teach them the hard way...
lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 21, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> i see... teach them the hard way...
> lol


It's like saying
You can add absolutly anything in a soup and it'll still be delicious
If someone is dumb enough to put cat litter in his soup, then yes, he deserves to taste it


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Jul 22, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 270725


Honestly it's way less about the money for Valve.  Nintendo is making a profit on each Switch sold, and that's why its hardware is so modest.  Valve is gonna be losing money on each Steam Deck sold (save for maybe the top tier SKU).  But yeah, of course they're still rolling in it from Steam in general.


----------



## Deleted member 471305 (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 22, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 270306


This is Intolerable and Unbelievable...!

NINTENDO OF AMERICA STILL USES FAX?


----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 22, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> View attachment 270789


so that explains why everyone has nubs for hands and feet in animal crossing!


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Luz Noceda (Jul 23, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 267782



YES!!! YES!!!


----------



## gudenau (Jul 23, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 270814



I have 2x960, 32GB DDR3 and an i7-3770K. I bet that's a 2K gaming PC to them.


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Jul 23, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 270814


Wait.... that... I can't believe that-
How the fuck is people selling a PC with a fucking GTX 710 as gaming PCs-


----------



## gudenau (Jul 23, 2021)

Arekkusuda said:


> Wait.... that... I can't believe that-
> How the fuck is people selling a PC with a fucking GTX 710 as gaming PCs-



GPU shortages and it technically plays games.


----------



## Chary (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Jul 23, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 270822


*Throws both pills*
_*What about, none?*_


----------



## Chary (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Sono (Jul 23, 2021)

Arekkusuda said:


> *Throws both pills*
> _*What about, none?*_



Exactly. You can have good graphics without stressing the hell out of the GPU.

Also we need good games, not realism showcase demo.


----------



## gudenau (Jul 23, 2021)

Sono said:


> Exactly. You can have good graphics without stressing the hell out of the GPU.
> 
> Also we need good games, not realism showcase demo.


Realistic games look real bad in two years. Stylized games look good forever.


----------



## gudenau (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 23, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 270823


*cracks knuckles*


----------



## Sono (Jul 23, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> *cracks knuckles*
> 
> View attachment 270842



Imagine getting the username + password type UAC prompt


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 23, 2021)

Sono said:


> Imagine getting the username + password type UAC prompt


I've never had that happen outside of a school setting.


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 23, 2021)

gudenau said:


> View attachment 270830


half of me feels cursed and the other half feels as though it should be a mod.
"Maroykecinabinomleth"

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Arekkusuda said:


> *Throws both pills*
> _*What about, none?*_


NOO MORE VIDEO GAMES


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Sono (Jul 23, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 270865



I did do this in GTA5 with a motorbike a lot, and you can climb surprisingly steep mountain sides just like on this image.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 23, 2021)

Sono said:


> I did do this in GTA5 with a motorbike a lot, and you can climb surprisingly steep mountain sides just like on this image.



It's even more fun with bicycles, can make for some sweet stunts when going back down.


----------



## djpannda (Jul 23, 2021)

remember G4?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 23, 2021)

Finally some good fucking DLC


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 23, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 270823




Been there, done that with most of my computers with Windows [all versions] telling me that. Even after I do the things I need to do, to make it so. Of course, when it updates, here we go again. Sorry, excuse my rant on meme box.


----------



## Veho (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## PriMieon (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 24, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sono said:


> Imagine getting the username + password type UAC prompt




Live boot Linux with wine from a usb


----------



## gudenau (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Budsixz (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 24, 2021)

Budsixz said:


> View attachment 270942


mmmh... I think I saw this meme like VERY recently...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 24, 2021)

*whistles*


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 24, 2021)

View attachment 270944[/QUOTE]


This is *like* what happened today near California/Oregon fires.


----------



## Veho (Jul 24, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> *whistles*
> 
> View attachment 270944


Step up your game, Snake:


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 24, 2021)

Veho said:


> Step up your game, Snake:


No gang colours in this neighborhood


----------



## rimoJO (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 24, 2021)

y'all sus guys





Spoiler: Reason



just wanted to reboot the meme that lasted a while around here^^


----------



## Xzi (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Jul 25, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> *whistles*
> 
> View attachment 270944


juan


----------



## Budsixz (Jul 25, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


>


Don't say anything about kinect sports. It helped me keep alot of kids off my controllers.


----------



## gudenau (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Jul 25, 2021)

gudenau said:


> View attachment 271059


This is so true and I can't wrap my head around it.  Aside from arcade sticks, a Gamecube controller is the easiest controller to do quarter/half circles on because of its (external) eight-way gate.  The ability to play any command-input character even reasonably well will get you to elite smash easily.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 25, 2021)

gudenau said:


> View attachment 271059




this looks familiar

this is how you drive a roundabout, stomp the gas and pray


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jul 25, 2021)

gudenau said:


> View attachment 271059


more me when i play forza


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 25, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 271117


tbh, I didn't really like BW, this reboot kinda sucked imho
Not even keeping Pikachu made the thing even worse


----------



## gudenau (Jul 26, 2021)

> Me with my expensive internet and USB Ethernet adapter


 
> People that use a toaster for internet


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 26, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Realistic games look real bad in two years. Stylized games look good forever.


GTA4 & Warrior Within say otherwise.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 26, 2021)

gudenau said:


> > Me with my expensive internet and USB Ethernet adapter
> View attachment 271298
> > People that use a toaster for internet
> View attachment 271299


it hurts that i haven't gotten elite smash yet
i've heard it's overrated, but i at least want to get one character in there


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## xdarkmario (Jul 26, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 271024


Yep lol, and it upsets me that epic would even dare act like a serious game front without BASIC FEATURES *cough cough* achievements


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## jahrs (Jul 26, 2021)

Well I'm safe then I have 2 tvs ones a streaming TV and ones my monitor and my keyboard doesn't light up. Woot for loopholes


----------



## gudenau (Jul 26, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> it hurts that i haven't gotten elite smash yet
> i've heard it's overrated, but i at least want to get one character in there



Well I've got two and I've been working on others and haven't played them again.



hippy dave said:


> View attachment 271323



I'm in this picture and I don't like it.


----------



## xdarkmario (Jul 26, 2021)

jahrs said:


> Well I'm safe then I have 2 tvs ones a streaming TV and ones my monitor and my keyboard doesn't light up. Woot for loopholes


I got a blackout hotkey. All rgb begone when I hit it


----------



## JavaScribe (Jul 26, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Realistic games look real bad in two years. Stylized games look good forever.


There are exceptions to this.
Though, most of those exceptions are just stylized games that looked bad when they were new. It's rare for "realistic" graphics to age well, and I suspect that, when they do, it involves at least a little bit of stylization.

That said, two years is a bit short. Forza Horizon 3 still looks fine, and it was released 5 years ago. (FH2 F&F, however, is just one year older than FH3, yet somehow it makes 1080p look like a gimmick. Budget is important.)


----------



## gudenau (Jul 26, 2021)

JavaScribe said:


> There are exceptions to this.
> Though, most of those exceptions are just stylized games that looked bad when they were new. It's rare for "realistic" graphics to age well, and I suspect that, when they do, it involves at least a little bit of stylization.
> 
> That said, two years is a bit short. Forza Horizon 3 still looks fine, and it was released 5 years ago. (FH2 F&F, however, is just one year older than FH3, yet somehow it makes 1080p look like a gimmick. Budget is important.)



There are always exceptions, this is a rule of thumb.


----------



## jahrs (Jul 26, 2021)

xdarkmario said:


> I got a blackout hotkey. All rgb begone when I hit it


----------



## impeeza (Jul 26, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 271323



The key word is:  «AND» then the deal breaker part is a «light up keyboard» these are for ... (put you own epithet)


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jul 26, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 271321


i wish for pokemon
*goes 9999999999 years back in time and breathes air*


----------



## Xzi (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 27, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 271347


notice how battlefield isn't on this list , squeaker can't handle using actual logic and strategy to win a game


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 27, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 271347


then there is the beauty of mostly playing minecraft with mod packs instead of vanilla. not many squekers make it past that either


----------



## gudenau (Jul 27, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 271347



Where is Smash? It's good except for the toxic 12 year olds that rage quit and use a toaster for internet.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jul 27, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 271347





fuck


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Jul 27, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> notice how battlefield isn't on this list , squeaker can't handle using actual logic and strategy to win a game


Yeah the only online games I've been playing recently are Guilty Gear Strive and Apex Legends, and I haven't encountered any squeakers in either.  Occasionally people playing music in the background in the latter, but I just mute 'em.


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 271323


No love for sysadmins on night shift?  ;o;  


But if the keyboard lights up in different colors, or if the lights have effects... _run_.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 27, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 271347


*Toxic 12 year old who claim he fucked ur mom last time


hippy dave said:


> View attachment 271323


why? how so? i don't get it, explain plz?


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## SaulFabre (Jul 27, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 271305


Is it serious?! poor Yoshi


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 27, 2021)

"Ah yes, the _lap_."


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jul 27, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> "Ah yes, the _lap_."
> 
> View attachment 271387


This isn't funny because this happened to me


----------



## gudenau (Jul 27, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 271347



Where is smash?


Jiehfeng said:


> "Ah yes, the _lap_."
> 
> View attachment 271387



There are two problems with this. The cord and the wallpaper.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 27, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Where is smash?


Good except for the PowerPoint netcode.


----------



## gudenau (Jul 27, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Good except for the PowerPoint netcode.


....

How the heck did that quote get there? I did not do that.


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 27, 2021)

gudenau said:


> ....
> 
> How the heck did that quote get there? I did not do that.


Saved as a draft, perhaps?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 27, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> "Ah yes, the _lap_."
> 
> View attachment 271387


I recently did this.
My sister's lap hinge broke and the display turned grey with colored stripes but worked when plugged to a monitor.
So, I naturally took out the screen.

Got curious and decided to open the unhinged display and saw it's brand... laptop HP with BO display
Not kidding literally the brand of the display is BO.


----------



## Luz Noceda (Jul 28, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 271373


ROBLOX Play for free

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jiehfeng said:


> "Ah yes, the _lap_."
> 
> View attachment 271387


PC Broke'n' Laptop Edition

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gudenau said:


> ....
> 
> How the heck did that quote get there? I did not do that.


The netcode got smashed badly!!! cuz someone got a Power POINT


----------



## Luz Noceda (Jul 28, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I recently did this.
> My sister's lap hinge broke and the display turned grey with colored stripes but worked when plugged to a monitor.
> So, I naturally took out the screen.
> 
> ...





Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 271305


That what you get for doing TAX FRAUD!!!


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 28, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> "Ah yes, the _lap_."
> 
> View attachment 271387


raspberry pi 400


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jul 28, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> "Ah yes, the _lap_."
> 
> View attachment 271387



I had to use a laptop like that once, I think my sister broke it


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jul 28, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 271305



now we know why his last name is munchakoopa and not Mario, because it wasn't changed when Mario adopted him


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## BORTZ (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 28, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 271500



It's Zelda on the left and Metroid on the right for those who don't know.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## leon315 (Jul 28, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> "Ah yes, the _lap_."
> 
> View attachment 271387


this guy is a freaking genius, he should be sent to HAVARD asap.


----------



## mrgone (Jul 28, 2021)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 271491



i will rage when that happens


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 28, 2021)

Understandable, have a great day.


----------



## gudenau (Jul 28, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 271463



You know, Comma has some of the best self driving tech and they only use a modified smartphone.


----------



## Mythical (Jul 28, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 271347


You could just make this "Good except for the toxic" it would be more accurate


----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> It's Zelda on the left and Metroid on the right for those who don't know.


Metroid is a cool guy, eh kills aliens and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jul 29, 2021)

image provided without context


----------



## impeeza (Jul 29, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 271500


Isn't samus a girl?


----------



## gudenau (Jul 29, 2021)

impeeza said:


> Isn't samus a girl?


That's the joke, Link is a male and Samus is a female.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 271529
> image provided without context



Reverse image search goes brrrrrr.


----------



## AlexMCS (Jul 29, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 271529
> image provided without context



Nice manhole covers.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 29, 2021)

.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> View attachment 271524


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 29, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 271500


Isn't Samus a female?


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 29, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Isn't Samus a female?


IDK, what about Link?


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jul 29, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Isn't Samus a female?


that's the joke. it's a female wearing full-body armor and a male wearing revealing clothing, which is the opposite from typical male and female armor in games.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jul 29, 2021)

The duality of DOCKTOR KEINER


----------



## impeeza (Jul 29, 2021)

Veho said:


>


VULVATOR?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 29, 2021)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## xdarkmario (Jul 30, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> "Ah yes, the _lap_."
> 
> View attachment 271387


Damn I was there before lol. When I was like 12 or so I found a laptop outside with a broken screen and used it like this for a a while lol


----------



## gudenau (Jul 30, 2021)

Kid:
I want Spyro in smash!
Mom:
We have Spyro in smash.
Spyro in Smash:


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 30, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Kid:
> I want Spyro in smash!
> Mom:
> We have Spyro in smash.
> ...




LoL, looks like me. and looks like me running around nakey. hahahaha


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 31, 2021)

My wife made this edit for me years ago


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 31, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 271719




 Yup, guilty. Played a game [forgot which one], held my goodies for incase a bigger battle, then all of a sudden, it says "You've Won" "Game Over", "Would you like to play it again?" I go,  What?!


----------



## Sono (Jul 31, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> Yup, guilty. Played a game [forgot which one], held my goodies for incase a bigger battle, then all of a sudden, it says "You've Won" "Game Over", "Would you like to play it again?" I go,  What?!





Spoiler



We all know it's BotW... why can't you just resume after the game ends?! Nintendo pls...


----------



## 1B51004 (Aug 1, 2021)

bit late but


----------



## Xzi (Aug 1, 2021)

Dat's alotta RAM.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 1, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Dat's alotta RAM.
> 
> View attachment 271799


no one should really care about RAM as of now
I mean... 16GB is enough for pretty much all today's games
32GB is more than enough, who cares about 768GB of RAM?


----------



## Xzi (Aug 1, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> no one should really care about RAM as of now
> I mean... 16GB is enough for pretty much all today's games
> 32GB is more than enough, who cares about 768GB of RAM?


Look at it this way: if high-capacity RAM becomes the norm, then 32GB becomes dirt cheap.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 1, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Look at it this way: if high-capacity RAM becomes the norm, then 32GB becomes dirt cheap.


why is that?
As I said, 16GB is the norm right now
It's been 8GB for like 10 years
We are still VERY far from having 768GB of RAM as a norm


----------



## Xzi (Aug 1, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> why is that?
> As I said, 16GB is the norm right now
> It's been 8GB for like 10 years
> We are still VERY far from having 768GB of RAM as a norm


Oh for sure, but the sooner they introduce it, the better.

Edit: It's also not just about requirements, imagine having several games loaded to RAM in their entirety and still having leftover space for productivity.  Instant switching between titles with zero load times.


----------



## Fevirre (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 1, 2021)

Fevirre said:


> View attachment 271802


instant like


----------



## Xzi (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Aug 1, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 271805



No you just like living dangerously.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 1, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> no one should really care about RAM as of now
> I mean... 16GB is enough for pretty much all today's games
> 32GB is more than enough, who cares about 768GB of RAM?



Actually there are a few games that go a little above 16GB RAM now like Microsoft Flight Simulator and Star Citizen, it isn't a bad idea to get 32GB to future proof.


----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 2, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 271891


i want a life sized reshiram plushie
else
a zeraora one


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 2, 2021)

At least you're honest Nintendo... ;o;


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Axido (Aug 2, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 271922



Being born early enough.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## SonowRaevius (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 3, 2021)

You're wrong. 
*Oracle of Seasons is better.*


----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2021)

They grow up so fast...


----------



## emmauss (Aug 3, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> i want a life sized reshiram plushie
> else
> a zeraora one


so you want a plushie the size of a small house


Veho said:


> They grow up so fast...


and that's a male gardevior


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 3, 2021)

emmauss said:


> so you want a plushie the size of a small house
> 
> and that's a male gardevior


yes very


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## emmauss (Aug 3, 2021)

Veho said:


>


how can you miss something only your descendant 1000s years in the future will have


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 3, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 271117


these pokemon games are always the same....


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2021)

MetoMeto said:


> these pokemon games are always the same....


personally, I'm more hyped for a new Mystery Dungeon than the 9th gen on switch


----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 3, 2021)

Budsixz said:


> View attachment 270942


every system 3 gen backwards, from tis point in time is retro regardless of the persons age or what he thinks

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> personally, I'm more hyped for a new Mystery Dungeon than the 9th gen on switch


at least mistery dungeon did something different

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> View attachment 270822


whynotboth

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



1B51004 said:


> aluminum


Aluminium

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 270810


such a polite person that uber driver


----------



## Carmilla_Aran (Aug 4, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 272028


classic


----------



## gudenau (Aug 4, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> You're wrong.
> *Oracle of Seasons is better.*


Wind Waker (non-HD) is best.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## BORTZ (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 4, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 271922


When unclear, the answer's always drugs.


Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 272028


...and since then, Link has ALWAYS done exactly that.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Aug 4, 2021)

CPG said:


> View attachment 272103


I can’t imagine the vast majority of these users would get that


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 4, 2021)

Okay, I posted this one elsewhere first, but I think it's funny enough to share it here as well...


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 4, 2021)

Taleweaver said:


> Okay, I posted this one elsewhere first, but I think it's funny enough to share it here as well...
> View attachment 272108



You're calling the wrong number, need to call ghost busters


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 5, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> I can’t imagine the vast majority of these users would get that


I do not ;(


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Aug 5, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 272134


>:[


----------



## 1B51004 (Aug 5, 2021)

take it from a guy who thought it was a good idea
it was at first but now it just takes 7 years to upload a single file.


----------



## jahrs (Aug 5, 2021)

FALCON PUUUNCH


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Aug 5, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> View attachment 272185
> take it from a guy who thought it was a good idea
> it was at first but now it just takes 7 years to upload a single file.


My question is how many fucking cias do you have in that zip-


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 5, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 272134


Pokephillea? you're so messed up!!!


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 6, 2021)

post #12800, end of a page


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Aug 6, 2021)

post #12801, start of a page


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 6, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> View attachment 272245


I Didn't get it


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Aug 6, 2021)

impeeza said:


> I Didn't get it


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 6, 2021)

Please


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Aug 6, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Please
> 
> View attachment 272256


This surely brings back some good memories-


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 6, 2021)

Happy 35th anniversary Metroid!


----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 6, 2021)

Veho said:


>


This will be only understand by Colombian people:

The president is an evidence!


----------



## Xzi (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## McRedstoneYT (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Aug 7, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> View attachment 272245


----------



## Luz Noceda (Aug 7, 2021)

Veho said:


>



LMFAO IM DEAD CAN RELATE TO THAT


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 7, 2021)

Animewaifu7 said:


> LMFAO IM DEAD CAN RELATE TO THAT


at my job, there are pigs and female pigs are huge
Peoples call them "fat ladies"


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Luz Noceda (Aug 7, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> at my job, there are pigs and female pigs are huge
> Peoples call them "fat ladies"


Do they have Fat Tiddies???


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 7, 2021)

Animewaifu7 said:


> Do they have Fat Tiddies???


they have VERY fat asses


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 7, 2021)

i held a pig once like a baby. five second's later it took a crap on me. (true stroy)


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 7, 2021)

DJPlace said:


> i held a pig once like a baby. five second's later it took a crap on me. (true stroy)


don't believe you
Whenever a pig has ONE leg not touching the ground, it starts screaming and panicking
You just can't hold them like babies


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 7, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> don't believe you
> Whenever a pig has ONE leg not touching the ground, it starts screaming and panicking
> You just can't hold them like babies



sorry i mean a piglette (aka baby pig)


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 7, 2021)

DJPlace said:


> sorry i mean a piglette (aka baby pig)


yea well...
Males are small at my job and still
As I said, one leg not touching the ground and they start screaming and panicking
We also call them "drama queens"


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 7, 2021)

pigeon it's what's for dinner.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Aug 7, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 272276


Haha Miime


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Luz Noceda (Aug 7, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 272283


@TheN00b21 TOYAH


----------



## 1B51004 (Aug 8, 2021)

Arekkusuda said:


> My question is how many fucking cias do you have in that zip-


5 cias
3.61 GBs
help me


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 8, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> 5 cias
> 3.61 GBs
> help me


here's an advice


Spoiler: advice



be sure it's always plugged


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Aug 8, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> 5 cias
> 3.61 GBs
> help me


....I was actually expecting something like 45 cias ngl-


----------



## 1B51004 (Aug 8, 2021)

Arekkusuda said:


> ....I was actually expecting something like 45 cias ngl-


me laptop is slow


----------



## impeeza (Aug 8, 2021)

Arekkusuda said:


> ....I was actually expecting something like 45 cias ngl-


Use 7zip is the only one program supporting bigs zip archives


----------



## RichardTheKing (Aug 8, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 272283


I miss Firefox; it was a decent browser. Too bad Mozilla replaced it with Firesmoosh...


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 8, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> I miss Firefox; it was a decent browser. Too bad Mozilla replaced it with Firesmoosh...


librewolf says hi


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BORTZ (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 8, 2021)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 272401


[p1ngpong] How nice of her to give a seat to the poor disabled young man  ;O; [/p1ngpong]


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 8, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 272403


I'm more impressed that there are so many cases of that happening that people noticed.


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 8, 2021)

another ordinary day


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 8, 2021)

how real gamers take there game rage to the max


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 8, 2021)

DJPlace said:


> how real gamers take there game rage to the max


he seems... a little tiny bitty bit angry


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BORTZ (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 9, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 272467


i get it
when i play on my wii i love unplugging one of the sound cables and listen to one sided sound


----------



## Luz Noceda (Aug 9, 2021)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 272461


Im sorry to ask but What the fuck is a Foreskin :????


----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2021)

Animewaifu7 said:


> Im sorry to ask but What the fuck is a Foreskin :????


The opposite of an aft-skin.


----------



## Luz Noceda (Aug 9, 2021)

Veho said:


> The opposite of an aft-skin.


Oh shit... I looked Foreskin up on google and im gonna delete my history now Gawddamnit thats just gross (Puck noices)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BORTZ said:


> View attachment 272461


Yeah yeah thank you very much for posting that im traumamised for the rest of my life


----------



## impeeza (Aug 9, 2021)

If a Wife is scared about a foreskin, that's bad thing, a wife needs to deal with it.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 9, 2021)

Animewaifu7 said:


> Oh shit... I looked Foreskin up on google and im gonna delete my history now Gawddamnit thats just gross (Puck noices)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




Best troll ever


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 272538


Now eat them all and go FIGHT GOD.


----------



## gudenau (Aug 9, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 272538



The animation on these is interesting computer assisted weirdness.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 9, 2021)

Veho said:


> Now eat them all and go FIGHT GOD.



If I got every cheese wheel in the game, it's safe to say _I_ am god now.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 9, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> If I got every cheese wheel in the game, it's safe to say _I_ am god now.


The cheese god sounds much better..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 9, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> i get it
> when i play on my wii i love unplugging one of the sound cables and listen to one sided sound


Or you could set the Sound Options to:
*Moooonooo*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


> [p1ngpong] How nice of her to give a seat to the poor disabled young man  ;O; [/p1ngpong]


Ah... I get it now. Took me a while but understood the reference.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Aug 10, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> another ordinary day
> View attachment 272410


Honestly, the same goes for the PS4 and Switch for me; I'd love to see older games released on them. I mean, some classic PS2 and PS1 games were playable on the PS3, and the 3DS and Wii U both had Virtual Console - why didn't Sony and Nintendo allow the same for the PS4 and Switch?


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 10, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Honestly, the same goes for the PS4 and Switch for me; I'd love to see older games released on them. I mean, some classic PS2 and PS1 games were playable on the PS3, and the 3DS and Wii U both had Virtual Console - why didn't Sony and Nintendo allow the same for the PS4 and Switch?


something I'm starting to realize is how they shot themselves in the foot...eventually the consideration of uping the price would be a serious thing as they add more games and consoles to the subscription...but it's chained down to the online sub...so ya


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 10, 2021)

this thread needs to be f***ing nuked some of these comments are sub standard


----------



## RichardTheKing (Aug 10, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> this thread needs to be f***ing nuked some of these comments are sub standard


Y'know, you just commented here; are you saying your post is "sub standard" too?


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 10, 2021)

you want to see sub standard?








this isn't as bad as Ghost latte' "we're inside a vaporeon" meme


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 10, 2021)

@Costello at February 25 2019: 
*I have too many Game Related MEMES... where can I store them? I'm running out of space... *
*Oh! I know! *
*

 *


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## tech3475 (Aug 10, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 272467



You should see my C64 AV cable, for some reason they made video the Red connector.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 10, 2021)

tech3475 said:


> You should see my C64 AV cable, for some reason they made video the Red connector.


They used to be mixed back then.
I happen to own an AV cable with Yellow being R Sound.


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 10, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 272728



Kudos. But I *Will Not* tell you if I had the sims house. hehehehe


----------



## AlexMCS (Aug 10, 2021)

Arekkusuda said:


> View attachment 272693



The sad story of my life.





Underclocking to keep 75C...


----------



## leon315 (Aug 10, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 272508


well, he should put everything into the *inventory.*


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 10, 2021)

leon315 said:


> well, he should put everything into the *inventory.*


For games like Skyrim (same for Fallout and other similar games), when you clear the dungeon you end up over-encumbered & exceeding the carry-weight limit, so you walk extremely slow & you can't fast travel to your house to either store or sell the crap you've collected...


----------



## bahamut920 (Aug 10, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> For games like Skyrim (same for Fallout and other similar games), when you clear the dungeon you end up over-encumbered & exceeding the carry-weight limit, so you walk extremely slow & you can't fast travel to your house to either store or sell the crap you've collected...


Which is when you put on your set of gear enchanted with as much "Carry Weight +++" as you can get.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 10, 2021)

bahamut920 said:


> Which is when you put on your set of gear enchanted with as much "Carry Weight +++" as you can get.


Even with wearing enchanted gloves/boots/rings all combined it amounts to around 430 carrying capacity (i'm running a mage build, i don't lvl up stamina) , i usually be 500 to 600 after exiting an area so yea..


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Aug 10, 2021)

AlexMCS said:


> The sad story of my life.
> 
> View attachment 272743
> 
> Underclocking to keep 75C...


_*Change the thermal paste pal*_


----------



## AlexMCS (Aug 10, 2021)

Arekkusuda said:


> _*Change the thermal paste pal*_



This is using arctic silver already.


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 11, 2021)

my first YGO card i made.


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 11, 2021)

AlexMCS said:


> The sad story of my life.
> 
> View attachment 272743
> 
> Underclocking to keep 75C...



Have you tried a cooler mat with fans?


----------



## Xzi (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## AlexMCS (Aug 11, 2021)

tech3475 said:


> Have you tried a cooler mat with fans?



I have this one:





It didn't reduce the temp even by one degree...

Thanks for the suggestions, but I think it's a design issue, or the heat pipes aren't working, something like that.
If you guys have something else to suggest, PM me 
Let's get back to memes!


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 11, 2021)

DJPlace said:


> my first YGO card i made.


Love me some "Soinc" action.. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2021)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 272827


You think that's bad, look at roguelike/roguelite fans. There's a map about twenty times the size, it gets randomly generated each game, and you have permadeath. "Guys this is so fun"


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 11, 2021)

_gasp



 _


----------



## leon315 (Aug 11, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 272807


MY NEXT RIG WILL BE *AMD ONLY*!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 11, 2021)

leon315 said:


> MY NEXT RIG WILL BE *AMD ONLY*!



Are you going to force AMD to produce parts other than CPUs/GPUs for your next rig then?


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 11, 2021)

if i ever play team mate games that let me kill team mates i would do that. i'm that noob ass team mate.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 11, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Are you going to force AMD to produce parts other than CPUs/GPUs for your next rig then?


AMD already has their line-up of CPU and GPU.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Aug 11, 2021)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 272827


I am mfs lolol

I noticed immediately that the map in the top right is from Aria of Sorrow


----------



## 1B51004 (Aug 11, 2021)

chia pet bowser


 
Taken from:
Illustration from a 2017 print ad for an Ecuadorian dental care company. Mario and Peach symbolize teeth, and Broccoli Bowser represents bits of food stuck between them. pic.twitter.com/NMdqKPsQhu— Supper Mario Broth (@MarioBrothBlog) April 10, 2021


----------



## bahamut920 (Aug 11, 2021)

MajinCubyan said:


> I am mfs lolol
> 
> I noticed immediately that the map in the top right is from Aria of Sorrow


Top right is Symphony. Left side is Super Metroid, and I'm not 100% sure because of how blurry it is, but I think bottom right is Hollow Knight.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Aug 11, 2021)

bahamut920 said:


> Top right is Symphony. Left side is Super Metroid, and I'm not 100% sure because of how blurry it is, but I think bottom right is Hollow Knight.


You are correct. I've played both a lot so they kinda have blended together lolol my bad.


----------



## Mythical (Aug 11, 2021)

AlexMCS said:


> I have this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it probably actually is reducing your temps, but since your pc is pushing itself until it hits a certain temp, it seems to be the same temp, yet you are actually getting slightly better performance, I use a laptop cooling pad as I have a gaming laptop with poor cooling, and it helps for sure


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## TheN00b21 (Aug 12, 2021)

Animewaifu7 said:


> @TheN00b21 TOYAH


TOYAH C'MON


----------



## Luz Noceda (Aug 12, 2021)

TheN00b21 said:


> TOYAH C'MON


FIRE


TheN00b21 said:


> TOYAH C'MON


FIYAAAHHH

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



impeeza said:


> If a Wife is scared about a foreskin, that's bad thing, a wife needs to deal with it.


A WIFE???? IM IN IRL A GUY YOU KNOW!!!


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Aug 12, 2021)

Animewaifu7 said:


> A WIFE???? IM IN IRL A GUY YOU KNOW!!!



Still applies to all anime waifu (if not moreso)


----------



## Luz Noceda (Aug 12, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Still applies to all anime waifu (if not moreso)


No im not some kind of hentaiwaifu7 if you think that

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Still applies to all anime waifu (if not moreso)


Bte how can you even react you are just a Snes controller (Controllers cant talk silly )


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Aug 12, 2021)

Animewaifu7 said:


> how can you even react you are just a Snes controller (Controllers cant talk silly )



that’s what the wii homebrew is for


----------



## RichardTheKing (Aug 12, 2021)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 272864


Yeah, "feisty" is just asking for trouble; no thanks.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 12, 2021)

This should be appropriate i guess..


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 12, 2021)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 272827




 


1B51004 said:


> chia pet bowser
> View attachment 272849
> Taken from:


noooodnhdhnjf they went an made bowzors inno brokolly


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## BORTZ (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Luz Noceda (Aug 13, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> that’s what the wii homebrew is for


(Insert Windows XP Error sound)


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Luz Noceda (Aug 13, 2021)

Veho said:


>


This is pure nightmarefuel for the Sylveon temp user


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 13, 2021)

https://www.toronto.com/community-s...its-on-the-rise-in-hamilton-after-pokemon-go/


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 13, 2021)

There's been a recent run of "A Little Bit Alexis" memes in my Schitt's Creek shitposting group. If you don't get the reference, you should definitely watch Schitt's Creek.


----------



## dragon12 (Aug 13, 2021)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Xen0 (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 13, 2021)

Xen0 said:


> View attachment 273000


I have ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA what any of that means


----------



## Xzi (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 14, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> There's been a recent run of "A Little Bit Alexis" memes in my Schitt's Creek shitposting group. If you don't get the reference, you should definitely watch Schitt's Creek.
> 
> View attachment 272986


I did remember X-Tet


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 14, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 273008


just stuffed rosemary into my mac and now i got 99999999tbs of free ram


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 14, 2021)

Veho said:


>



Me seeing this on Chrome:


----------



## Ricken (Aug 14, 2021)

Xen0 said:


> View attachment 273000


I couldn't help but visualize this word by word


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 14, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Me seeing this on Chrome:





Veho said:


>


Firefox ftw


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 14, 2021)

Found in a The Sims 4 mod
It's called "Hacker's Lifestyle mod"
It allows you to develop the skill "Hacking" and one of the very first company you can hack is :


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 14, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Found in a The Sims 4 mod
> It's called "Hacker's Lifestyle mod"
> It allows you to develop the skill "Hacking" and one of the very first company you can hack is :
> View attachment 273062



It's in the gas™


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 14, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Found in a The Sims 4 mod
> It's called "Hacker's Lifestyle mod"
> It allows you to develop the skill "Hacking" and one of the very first company you can hack is :
> View attachment 273062


Do Androids Dream Of Electronic Farts?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 14, 2021)

@Jiehfeng 
gratz


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## BORTZ (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 15, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 273048


An explanation please


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 15, 2021)

impeeza said:


> An explanation please


You haven't experienced old internet right?
Well I'll explain
Back in 90's and before, when you unhang the phone, all computers in the house are disconnected from internet


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 15, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> You haven't experienced old internet right?
> Well I'll explain
> Back in 90's and before, when you unhang the phone, all computers in the house are disconnected from internet


I honestly thought the joke was that the delta variant was calling


----------



## impeeza (Aug 15, 2021)

Yeah I get that but the delta part is not familiar to me


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 15, 2021)

impeeza said:


> Yeah I get that but the delta part is not familiar to me


well the left image is an old computer connecting to internet
Because yes, back then you had to run a program in order to connect to internet
And unhanging the phone just shutdown the internet


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Aug 15, 2021)

maybe they don't know about the delta variant of corona?


----------



## impeeza (Aug 15, 2021)

Ahhhhhh.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 15, 2021)

Not gonna lie:
*You grow, and you don't know when you reach the point where Cleaning/Cooking utensils makes you happier than videogames/toys.



*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 15, 2021)

**I've already accepted the possibility of going straight to HELL...


*if that even exists*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 15, 2021)

But Lopunny isn't even a water type?


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 15, 2021)

"Here's what an NES looks like under a microscope."


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 15, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> "Here's what an NES looks like under a microscope."
> 
> View attachment 273172





Spoiler: Reply


----------



## impeeza (Aug 15, 2021)

Boo


----------



## draftguy (Aug 15, 2021)

Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## impeeza (Aug 15, 2021)

¿Game related?


----------



## Veho (Aug 16, 2021)

No, really   

https://kotaku.com/back-4-blood-beta-players-think-they-hear-zombies-yelli-1847443163/


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 16, 2021)

Veho said:


> No, really
> 
> https://kotaku.com/back-4-blood-beta-players-think-they-hear-zombies-yelli-1847443163/


I can't believe zombies would ever say the n word, zombies would never do that they're not racist or anything


----------



## RichardTheKing (Aug 16, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> "Here's what an NES looks like under a microscope."
> 
> View attachment 273172


Yeah, but can you breathe under water?


----------



## Veho (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Aug 16, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Reminds me of how in BOTW, you can just walk out of a divine beast’s boss room mid-battle and the boss will just wait there for you to come back


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 16, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> I can't believe zombies would ever say the n word, zombies would never do that they're not racist or anything




Nah back in the day  they did update games, more of a shadow update, they'd just start shipping disc/cartridges with the newer version

Look at old rom dumps,  seeing v 1.0, 1.1, 1.2, b,a, etc are revisions that were all done to the same game


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 16, 2021)

Arekkusuda said:


> View attachment 273214


more like ninnuendo
da de tsch


----------



## impeeza (Aug 16, 2021)

Arekkusuda said:


> View attachment 273214


¿this is real?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Aug 17, 2021)

Pfft, it's 2021, I can't believe you plebs are still gaming in only three dimensions and with only one scroll wheel.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Aug 17, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 273241


Right side was Nintendo... during the NES and SNES area
(Official game books etc.)

Never been the same since then


----------



## Xzi (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 17, 2021)

This needs to happen in GTA VI.


----------



## FoxFable (Aug 18, 2021)

Veho said:


>


:rage:


----------



## Xzi (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 18, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 273382


IT'S-A ME, PATIO!


----------



## Xzi (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 18, 2021)

Yay


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## MrSandstorm (Aug 18, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 273382


Owner should be careful though, Ninty might sue him and have him destroy all patent-infringing tiles...


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 18, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 273432


Ew..


----------



## Luz Noceda (Aug 18, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 273432



Childhood RUNED!!!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 19, 2021)

@CoolMe @Luz Noceda 
I don't know. The show improved for me ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Luz Noceda (Aug 19, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> @CoolMe @Luz Noceda
> I don't know. The show improved for me ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


yes Cuz your are a fearrow now before that you was sperrow ofc it would improve (thats the same like saying i had a small dick and now a big dick. NOW that is a HUGE Improvement)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 19, 2021)

Luz Noceda said:


> yes Cuz your are a fearrow now before that you was sperrow ofc it would improve (thats the same like saying i had a small dick and now a big dick. NOW that is a HUGE Improvement)


Do you think they did it next to each other?


----------



## Luz Noceda (Aug 19, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Do you think they did it next to each other?


Idk maybe that is why james is so based


----------



## Xzi (Aug 19, 2021)

Epic's shamelessness is awfully sus...


----------



## Veho (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Plazorn (Aug 19, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 273432


That would be very panful, Lickitung's tongue is poisonous


----------



## Veho (Aug 19, 2021)

Plazorn said:


> That would be very panful, Lickitung's tongue is poisonous


Jesse used Antidote!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Aug 19, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 273508


Cynthia is the best champ.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 20, 2021)

Plazorn said:


> That would be very panful, Lickitung's tongue is poisonous


it can paralyze but it's not poisonous afaik


----------



## Xzi (Aug 20, 2021)

Bomb has been planted.


----------



## impeeza (Aug 20, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 273506


https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-meme-box.532361/page-457#post-9397755


----------



## gudenau (Aug 20, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Bomb has been planted.
> 
> View attachment 273528



For reference:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 20, 2021)

James McClouddd sure looks different


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 20, 2021)

This should be appropriate i guess..




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



banjo2 said:


> View attachment 273478


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 20, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> James McClouddd sure looks different


Foxy Mccloud.


----------



## Veho (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Aug 20, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 273581


A 500$ PC can easily outperform a 500$ console if you pick the right parts. :V


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 20, 2021)

gudenau said:


> A 500$ PC can easily outperform a 500$ PC if you pick the right parts. :V


I'm guessing one of those words was meant to be "console"


----------



## gudenau (Aug 20, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> I'm guessing one of those words was meant to be "console"


Yeah I'm stupid. The modern consoles are just PCs with more invasive DRM crap after all.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 20, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Yeah I'm stupid. The modern consoles are just PCs with more invasive DRM crap after all.


But can you get a PC case to make it look like a router or a mini fridge?


----------



## gudenau (Aug 20, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> But can you get a PC case to make it look like a router or a mini fridge?


You can do whatever you want for the most part.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Aug 20, 2021)

If you get a small enough motherboard you could do literally anything


----------



## draftguy (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Aug 20, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 273581


Well my $1200 PC was outperforming PS5 five years before its release, so


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 20, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Well my $1200 PC was outperforming PS5 five years before its release, so


I paid my PC 1500$ back in 2012 and I kept upgrading the gpu over time
The CPU is still fine (i7-2600) but it STARTS having troubles with games
Gives you an idea of how much the cpu is underused nowaday

EDIT : About emulation, I run all Wii U games just fine except BOTW (around 10fps) and switch emulators run like shit on it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 21, 2021)

maybe not gaming related but still a geek thing




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Xzi (Aug 21, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> I paid my PC 1500$ back in 2012 and I kept upgrading the gpu over time
> The CPU is still fine (i7-2600) but it STARTS having troubles with games
> Gives you an idea of how much the cpu is underused nowaday


Yeah, every console up to and including PS4/XB1 had some pretty weak CPUs in them, so it was easier to get away with weaker ones in gaming PCs too.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 21, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Yeah, every console up to and including PS4/XB1 had some pretty weak CPUs in them, so it was easier to get away with weaker ones in gaming PCs too.


I don'T get it
I get why powerful gpu are always important...
But why are powerful CPU important now more than past years?


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 21, 2021)

anyone has review for that game?


----------



## Xzi (Aug 21, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> I don'T get it
> I get why powerful gpu are always important...
> But why are powerful CPU important now more than past years?


Lots of reasons.  Physics calculations, behavior of shadows, procedural generation, increased complexity of AI, etc.  The number one reason console manufacturers are choosing to include better CPUs is simply cost, though.  The price to performance ratio for modern AMD CPUs is off the charts, so they'd be foolish to not take advantage of that.


----------



## impeeza (Aug 21, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 273613


just mine, I just buy a 27" and doesn't fit on the hole of desk so I can't put far enough from my eyes


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 21, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


----------



## MajinCubyan (Aug 21, 2021)

Shirts versus the sleeves.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 21, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 273622


Oh, really?

No, really?


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 21, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Oh, really?
> 
> No, really?


Yes


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 21, 2021)

Legend.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 21, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Well my $1200 PC was outperforming PS5 five years before its release, so



mine was doing 4k when they were still struggling with doing 1080p on the xbox one


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 21, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 273659


I wish one hits their rocket while they go in space for "tourism"


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## NinStar (Aug 21, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 273671


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 22, 2021)

Well... as a Mexican, I feel truly sad that Americans won't enjoy riding donkeys.


 

But ask your mother, she doesn't call me _donkey _for nothing... *if you know what I mean*


----------



## rimoJO (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Aug 22, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> View attachment 273707



whoops! You have to put the meme in your computer.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 22, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> View attachment 273707


I do remember that game and that if you were losing, the ending was super creepy... for a 5 years old like i was back then


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 22, 2021)

.


----------



## gudenau (Aug 22, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> I paid my PC 1500$ back in 2012 and I kept upgrading the gpu over time
> The CPU is still fine (i7-2600) but it STARTS having troubles with games
> Gives you an idea of how much the cpu is underused nowaday
> 
> EDIT : About emulation, I run all Wii U games just fine except BOTW (around 10fps) and switch emulators run like shit on it.



I have a i7-3770k with 32GB of RAM and 2xGTX 960. Struggles with VR. :-(


----------



## Xzi (Aug 22, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> .
> View attachment 273709


First I'd try selecting none of them, then if that didn't work, all of them.  Because anime logic.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Aug 22, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 273719


Aww, so wholesome


----------



## Veho (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 22, 2021)

...wait a minute


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 22, 2021)

aadz93 said:
			
		

> snip



Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers.


----------



## jahrs (Aug 22, 2021)

Anyone else just think of


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Aug 22, 2021)

jahrs said:


> Anyone else just think ofView attachment 273753


I don’t usually think in .gif format


----------



## impeeza (Aug 22, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 273737



No game related but truth as the hell.


----------



## jahrs (Aug 22, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> I don’t usually think in .gif format


 What format do you think in cause I dont think the format was the point lol but now I'm interested


----------



## SG854 (Aug 22, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Legend.
> 
> View attachment 273647


He even leaves the room for hours on end with the stream still running


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Aug 22, 2021)

jahrs said:


> What format do you think in cause I dont think the format was the point lol but now I'm interested


The closest conversion would probably be .swf but thoughts are very hard to convert into file formats


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 22, 2021)

impeeza said:


> No game related but truth as the hell.



It's written in the constitution pretty clearly....

'whenever any form of government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the right of the people to alter or to abolish it, and to institute a new government, laying its foundation on such principles, and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their safety and happiness. '

Right to revolution


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Aug 22, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 273770


But what if I'm just as awkward in social situations as Michael Cera?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Aug 23, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 273770


The girl on the bus was Knives. Does this person even Scott Pilgrim??


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## BORTZ (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 23, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 273777


@x65943 maybe that could be some ins_pee_ration for you^^


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 23, 2021)

Arekkusuda said:


> View attachment 273807


ahh. but you forgot one thing. re4 also is getting a vr port on the quest 2. the stalemate continues


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Aug 23, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 273812


Implying the internet is not reality? Blasphemy!


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 23, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Implying the internet is not reality? Blasphemy!


what about Virtual Reality?


----------



## leon315 (Aug 23, 2021)

Arekkusuda said:


> View attachment 273807


tbh both RE4 and Skyrim got re-re-released 9 times, a even battle indeed!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 23, 2021)

(Switch killer)


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 23, 2021)

Veho said:


> (Switch killer)


Water cooler
Water ram
Water cpu
Water gpu
everything is made of water in this thing except the shell and the buttons


----------



## impeeza (Aug 23, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Water cooler
> Water ram
> Water cpu
> Water gpu
> everything is made of water in this thing except the shell and the buttons


The shell is Watermelon


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Aug 23, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> what about Virtual Reality?


Exactly.


----------



## Veho (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## BORTZ (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 24, 2021)

Todd Peaks


----------



## draftguy (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 24, 2021)

Arekkusuda said:


> View attachment 273807



Where call of duty?


----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 24, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Where call of duty?


and then 2k walks in
"AMATEURS!!!"


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 24, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> and then 2k walks in
> "AMATEURS!!!"



Madden NFL


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 24, 2021)

Ah young love


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 24, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Ah young love
> 
> View attachment 273897


at least, it wasn't a ps5


----------



## Deleted member 471305 (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 24, 2021)

RoloDeOvo said:


> View attachment 273898


----------



## LDAsh (Aug 25, 2021)

http://www.violae.net/temp/souljabushnell.jpg


----------



## Xzi (Aug 25, 2021)

YOU FUCKED WITH SQUIRRELS, MORTY!


----------



## draftguy (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## SG854 (Aug 25, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 273988


I remember when I first turned on a video game 40 years ago. I was forever cemented that I have become a racist.


----------



## gudenau (Aug 26, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 273988



Eh, that actor is a bit of a nut case anyway.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Aug 26, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Eh, that actor is a bit of a nut case anyway.


This says a lot about industrial society and it’s future


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## leon315 (Aug 26, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 273816


20 years after his son still lives with his dad.
Dad: *Are ya wining son?*


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 27, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 274095


Somebody is asking to be out to sleep


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Aug 27, 2021)

impeeza said:


> Somebody is asking to be put to sleep


yeah, by the beatles


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 27, 2021)

oof


----------



## leon315 (Aug 27, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> oof
> 
> View attachment 274123


just curious, what game is this?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 27, 2021)

leon315 said:


> just curious, what game is this?



Car Mechanic Simulator 2021 I believe, by PlayWay Games.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 27, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Car Mechanic Simulator 2021 I believe, by PlayWay Games.


holy sheet, was it real? his wife really had an affair with that game dev?


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 27, 2021)

leon315 said:


> holy sheet, was it real? his wife really had an affair with that game dev?



Honestly no idea, but the way it was worded seems a bit too real for a person to come up with as a joke. If it is real though on the bright side he also at least knows what kind of person the wife really is and deal with that lol.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## RichardTheKing (Aug 28, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 274184


If there's one thing every Princess Zelda has over the one in BotW, it's that they all actually show up in the game's present. BotW-Zelda only appears in flashbacks, and the final cutscene - so she might as well not even exist, y'know? The only aspect of her that appears is telepathic messages, and really any ol' character could've sent those.

Granted, OoT-young-Zelda appears in one MM flashback, but she's not a fundamental part of MM's story - so she gets a pass where BotW-Zelda does not.


----------



## rimoJO (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 28, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 274138



they'd make a killing in waste management tho


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## sloppycrap (Aug 28, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> View attachment 274210



Vita memes flopped so bad that Sony stopped posting them six years ago


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 29, 2021)

Fifth Option: Without pulse


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Aug 29, 2021)

Look's like Tharjaposting is back on the menu.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Aug 29, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 274287
> 
> Fifth Option: Without pulse


6th option: the 3DS


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Esdeath (Aug 29, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 274294


And the cause is always some sort of abyssmal time management skills in their company


----------



## Plazorn (Aug 29, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Where did you get those polygonal figures? I want them!


----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2021)

Plazorn said:


> Where did you get those polygonal figures? I want them!


They're not mine, just found the picture on the interwebs and reposted it here. 
Search for "final fantasy VII polygon figure", a bunch of places sells them. 

This seems the most official somehow: 

https://store.na.square-enix-games....olygon-figure-display-blind-box-of-8-figurine


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 30, 2021)

not gaming related but still a geek thing


----------



## Plazorn (Aug 30, 2021)

Veho said:


> They're not mine, just found the picture on the interwebs and reposted it here.
> Search for "final fantasy VII polygon figure", a bunch of places sells them.
> 
> This seems the most official somehow:
> ...


Well thanks! I will not pay $64 for one, so Etsy is my next stop.


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 30, 2021)

Plazorn said:


> Well thanks! I will not pay $64 for one, so Etsy is my next stop.


I thought it was $64 for a box of 8. Which is still not cheap, I admit.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## pbsds (Aug 30, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 274294


----------



## gudenau (Aug 30, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 274295


https://aptw.tf/2021/08/21/killing-defender.html
I hope this lasts.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 31, 2021)

AND JUMPING WALLS! Woop! Woop!


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## bahamut920 (Aug 31, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 274478


Looks like the robot revolution is beginning.


----------



## gudenau (Aug 31, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 274478



Fun fact: They are developing the self driving stuff completely wrong.


----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Fun fact: They are developing the self driving stuff completely wrong.


Can you elaborate please?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 2, 2021)

Halloween is coming


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


As long as your hardware can support her


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 2, 2021)

I mean... it has Wario in it... ╮(. ❛ ᴗ ❛.)╭




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


> As long as your hardware can support her


----------



## gudenau (Sep 2, 2021)

Veho said:


> Can you elaborate please?


They are using a neural network to try and classify things then use software to try and predict where they are going instead of using an end to end model that handles everything in the network. Think about it, if you are driving by a bike rack with a hundred bikes that is going to have to try and classify each one and model the physics behind each one. That takes a lot of power. They are also trying to create "HD maps" for their cars to follow, which is just silly and will always be out of date. One of the times they hit someone was coming out of a bike rack, they programmed the car to ignore areas with bike racks to save all that processing power they are wasting.

Comma is using an end to end model, and that is why they are better than everyone else right now. This includes Tesla, they don't have a couple of features that Tesla has but the important one is coming soon and should be here by the end of the year.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 2, 2021)

gudenau said:


> They are using a neural network to try and classify things then use software to try and predict where they are going instead of using an end to end model that handles everything in the network. Think about it, if you are driving by a bike rack with a hundred bikes that is going to have to try and classify each one and model the physics behind each one. That takes a lot of power. They are also trying to create "HD maps" for their cars to follow, which is just silly and will always be out of date. One of the times they hit someone was coming out of a bike rack, they programmed the car to ignore areas with bike racks to save all that processing power they are wasting.
> 
> Comma is using an end to end model, and that is why they are better than everyone else right now. This includes Tesla, they don't have a couple of features that Tesla has but the important one is coming soon and should be here by the end of the year.



Saying end to end model is pretty vague though, I'm not following the difference Comma has. If they don't do all that processing, the physics of all scanned vehicles, HD maps and whatnot like you listed, then what exactly are they doing?


----------



## gudenau (Sep 2, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Saying end to end model is pretty vague though, I'm not following the difference Comma has. If they don't do all that processing, the physics of all scanned vehicles, HD maps and whatnot like you listed, then what exactly are they doing?



The neural network stuff is all vague, it's hard to know what they are actually doing. The gist of it is they train a model based off of the current and previous frame as well as where the driver is driving based on recorded inputs of the driver from the CAN bus. The model then outputs where the car should go based purely on the model. The model figures out what is important based on all of that data that is being used to train it.

Another advantage Comma had over Tesla was driver monitoring. They use IR LEDs and a camera that can accept IR for it. Tesla has since started to do the same thing however.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 2, 2021)

gudenau said:


> The neural network stuff is all vague, it's hard to know what they are actually doing. The gist of it is they train a model based off of the current and previous frame as well as where the driver is driving based on recorded inputs of the driver from the CAN bus. The model then outputs where the car should go based purely on the model. The model figures out what is important based on all of that data that is being used to train it.
> 
> Another advantage Comma had over Tesla was driver monitoring. They use IR LEDs and a camera that can accept IR for it. Tesla has since started to do the same thing however.



So like, they have a real driver drive in the locations they think people will drive in and record that driver's movements so that it will go similarly when someone drives in that same area? I reckon though there's still that processing you mentioned before for collision detection and whatnot, a bike rack can be anywhere as well, though I guess it's less processing if it's only for select things. Assuming I understood.

Though honestly I can't tell if it's still better. Even if it's more intensive, all that processing should in theory be more dynamic and be able to respond to situations intelligently which sounds safer. As this thing is meant to be widespread moreso in the future, processing power should be able to catch up as well to give more headroom.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 2, 2021)

It makes sense to make it work right, then work on making it more efficient, people's well being is at risk here.


----------



## gudenau (Sep 2, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> So like, they have a real driver drive in the locations they think people will drive in and record that driver's movements so that it will go similarly when someone drives in that same area? I reckon though there's still that processing you mentioned before for collision detection and whatnot, a bike rack can be anywhere as well, though I guess it's less processing if it's only for select things. Assuming I understood.
> 
> Though honestly I can't tell if it's still better. Even if it's more intensive, all that processing should in theory be more dynamic and be able to respond to situations intelligently which sounds safer. As this thing is meant to be widespread moreso in the future, processing power should be able to catch up as well to give more headroom.



All driving with a Comma is recorded by the servers and only data that is different enough from data they already has is kept. It's amazing how much progress they have made compared to the other companies, some of which started before them. All of these other companies that are doing self driving tech also have a heck of a lot more money. If they where using the same approach that Comma was they could train models far more and sell hardware at a loss to get more data from more areas.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mythical said:


> It makes sense to make it work right, then work on making it more efficient, people's well being is at risk here.



Comma's system works better than ever other system, including Tesla's. It works better and at less cost.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 2, 2021)

I just wanna game related memes!  IA or not!!!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 2, 2021)

impeeza said:


> I just wanna game related memes!  IA or not!!!



It's just a few posts man, it's not stopping anyone from posting memes, no one is at this time anyway.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 2, 2021)

meme!  ha ha ha


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 3, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 274681


¿it's real?  ha ha ha


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 3, 2021)

impeeza said:


> ¿it's real?  ha ha ha


Cyberpunk


----------



## Chary (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 3, 2021)

IDK, I'd play it


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 3, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 274746
> IDK, I'd play it


something seems off about ms pacman today


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 3, 2021)

https://preview.redd.it/nohb6lxca0l...bp&s=03f52558bb2da98aca6c8f48942510eff5719b95

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

https://preview.redd.it/nohb6lxca0l...bp&s=03f52558bb2da98aca6c8f48942510eff5719b95


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 3, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> something seems off about ms pacman today


Ms Pacman was always literally just Pacman in a bow and makeup.... I guess Ms Pacman was trans all along.


----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Ms Pacman was always literally just Pacman in a bow and makeup.... I guess Ms Pacman was trans all along.


Sexual dimorphism is just not that pronounced in the Pac species.


----------



## Guggimon (Sep 4, 2021)

Veho said:


> Sexual dimorphism is just not that pronounced in the Pac species.


Its Litterely a Ball with a pizza like cut out


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 4, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Ms Pacman was always literally just Pacman in a bow and makeup.... I guess Ms Pacman was trans all along.


Not in my imagination.


----------



## Guggimon (Sep 4, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Not in my imagination.


Was it one with hair and a sombreo??


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 4, 2021)

Guggimon said:


> Was it one with hair and a sombreo??


And a mustache.


----------



## Guggimon (Sep 4, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> And a mustache.


YEAH Mexican (Ms.) Pacman FTW


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 4, 2021)

Guggimon said:


> YEAH Mexican (Ms.) Pacman FTW


Mexican wouldn't probably follow the rules and would jump over walls to finish faster.


----------



## Guggimon (Sep 4, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Mexican wouldn't probably follow the rules and would jump over walls to finish faster.


Seems Fair 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JuanMena said:


> Mexican wouldn't probably follow the rules and would jump over walls to finish faster.


But instead of a Round Pizza ball thingy its a nacho chip


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 274832


Remember in old RTS games where friendly units couldn't overlap or pass "through" each other, and you had to micromanage movement or you'd end up with one grunt blocking a dozen tanks.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 4, 2021)

Veho said:


> Remember in old RTS games where friendly units couldn't overlap or pass "through" each other, and you had to micromanage movement or you'd end up with one grunt blocking a dozen tanks.



Yeah haha, even though it's better now, we still find ways to troll like teabagging an entrance while your teammate rages.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 4, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> #vanlife
> View attachment 274835


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 4, 2021)

Snip


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Guggimon (Sep 4, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 274858


Is this a Kirby Ref???


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 4, 2021)

Guggimon said:


> Is this a Kirby Ref???


Yes


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 5, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


>



Oh Ashy boy


----------



## Xzi (Sep 5, 2021)

Not gaming related, but it is tech related.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 5, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 274845


after their current lawsuit Take2 has you in their sights next @hippy dave for that meme


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 5, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> Oh Ashy boy


I mean, I kinda want Ash's mom


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 5, 2021)

Link high on pot


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Link high on pot
> 
> View attachment 274931


A pot lid? Yes, yes it is. Defeating you with a twig and a pot lid will be so much more humiliating than if I'd used the Master Sword. You chump.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 5, 2021)

POV, you had bad vibes near Hatterene


----------



## draftguy (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 274943


Plot twist, it's just a casing and some lights. But he had to buy it to put in the background of his zoom meetings, because his coworkers were giving him shit about his old PC. 

The things we do for the 'gram.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 5, 2021)

Veho said:


> Plot twist, it's just a casing and some lights. But he had to buy it to put in the background of his zoom meetings, because his coworkers were giving him shit about his old PC.
> 
> The things we do for the 'gram.




"Hey wait a minute why is your pc on the other side of the room, why does just look like it's just stuffed with some leds?"


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> "Hey wait a minute why is your pc on the other side of the room, why does just look like it's just stuffed with some less?"


"Do not question my RGB    "


----------



## PokeNas (Sep 5, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 274941



That certificate is going to fade in 30 seconds.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 5, 2021)

PokeNas said:


> That certificate is going to fade in 30 seconds.


Not in the poorly-lit basement of his mum's house where he will be living out the rest of his life


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Sep 6, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 274970


you when you wake up


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 6, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> you when you wake up


Yup that's what it says


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Guggimon (Sep 6, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I mean, I kinda want Ash's mom


Noo!! Dawn's mom 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Stealphie said:


>



The Future?? 2021?? Idk what else..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hippy dave said:


> View attachment 274845


So anyway, I started blasting


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 6, 2021)

chat saw what you did...chat will make sure you feel remorse for what you did...there is no escape from the toxic vile monster that is chat


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (Sep 6, 2021)

lol


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 6, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> lol


Real?


----------



## Vila_ (Sep 6, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Real?


yeah


----------



## AlexMCS (Sep 6, 2021)

Stealphie said:


>



World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King.
Someone is doing the Twin Val'kyr fight (Fjola Lightbane and Eydis Darkbane) on the Trial of the Crusader raid, at the very beginning.
It's an Elemental Shaman, from the Horde, as seen by the Bloodlust icon.
The UI is cluttered due to low resolution + some addons + scrolling combat text option.
-X-Perl for raid frames.
-Recount for the DPS meter on the right.
-Quartz for the sliding bar counters.
-Deadly Boss Mods for timers and warnings.

This player also didn't really know how to use macros well/at all, as seen by the repeated icons on the Skill Bars.
They also shouldn't be showing the buffs/debuffs of every person in their party.

They're casting a Lava Burst and the Flame Shock is about to drop, so it will be their next action.

Raid DPS is quite high for the fight, if no one messed up, this should be a clean kill.

I've played WoW from 2008-2020 but this was the last time the game was truly great, for mage mains at least.
Good times.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 6, 2021)

Guggimon said:


> Noo!! Dawn's mom
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Dawn's mom banging


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 6, 2021)

AlexMCS said:


> World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King.
> Someone is doing the Twin Val'kyr fight (Fjola Lightbane and Eydis Darkbane) on the Trial of the Crusader raid, at the very beginning.
> It's an Elemental Shaman, from the Horde, as seen by the Bloodlust icon.
> The UI is cluttered due to low resolution + some addons + scrolling combat text option.
> ...


You understand whatever the fuck you just said AND you understand "they" as a singular pronoun, truly the whole package


----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> You understand whatever the fuck you just said AND you understand "they" as a singular pronoun, truly the whole package


"_They_ as a singular pronoun" is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 6, 2021)

Veho said:


> "_They_ as a singular pronoun" is just the tip of the iceberg.


What the fuck am I looking at


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 6, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> What the fuck am I looking at



Looks like if Square Enix made different pronouns for all the kinds of nobodies and heartless in Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Vila_ (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Sep 6, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Real?


yeah, it is in a real game


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 6, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> What the fuck am I looking at








Poor Brett... it's getting complicated these days.


----------



## bahamut920 (Sep 6, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Real?


Yep that's Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor Overclocked. That line shows up pretty early in the game when it turns out one of the characters has homebrewed a bunch of 3DS consoles to summon demons.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 6, 2021)

bahamut920 said:


> Yep that's Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor Overclocked. That line shows up pretty early in the game when it turns out one of the characters has homebrewed a bunch of 3DS consoles to summon demons.


that moment when you homebrew your 3ds to summon demons


----------



## Guggimon (Sep 7, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Dawn's mom banging


I like where this is going, Go Ahead...


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 7, 2021)

Guggimon said:


> I like where this is going, Go Ahead...


I mean, I kinda want Dawn's mom to do *STUFF to me*


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## PriMieon (Sep 7, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 274970


Everyone loves capitalism. Even if they don't know it.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 8, 2021)

PriMieon said:


> Everyone loves capitalism. Even if they don't know it.


That's just what capitalism wants you to think


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 8, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> That's just what capitalism wants you to think


Idk who capitalism is, but he sounds pretty smart


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 8, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Idk who capitalism is, but he sounds pretty smart


Capitalism is basically Elon Musk. Talks a good game but in the end a total bellend.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 8, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> View attachment 275172


Thanks for the parental advice


----------



## sergux (Sep 8, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> View attachment 275172


what game is it?


----------



## PriMieon (Sep 8, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> That's just what capitalism wants you to think


By providing goods and services and enriching everyone under the system and giving people reason to innovate, invent and dedicate their lives to progressing science and the human limits. But here is the catch... For a profit. Oh God bless us. People helping each other... For a profit. You're right. We should implement a system that doesn't come with innovation, incentives, efficiencies (which is very important if you working with scarce goods such as human labor, wood, water, milk etc). If this is what capitalism does to make me think i love it then where do I sign up?
 How about socialism? Where people stand in line, starving, have no work. But at least you have equality. Everyone is equally poor besides the government. And people aren't starving for a profit
I love capitalism and all it's attributes such as price gouging, sweat shops and trying to pay as little as possible (if it's someone hiring employees, you shopping for goods and services, your neighbor selected who he's going to hire to paint his house)

But i have listened to economics for the last 4 years everyday for at least a day at the gym and at work. I understand basic economic. I use to live in Germany and grew up very very left leaning and of course had the opinion that price gouging is evil until I started reading into it. It's incredible what an amazing practice it is. It help society so so much. Now do the price gougers do it because they have a big heart and want to help society? No they do it because they're greedy and want to turn a profit. But you work for money because you care for yourself and not for your employer and society. But you're actively helping society. It's a topic I can only recommend. Sweatshops on price gouging. Very very interesting!!! Socialism is also very interesting topic!! I listen to it and read about it a lot as well! Which is why I understand how it just cannot work.
So I wouldn't just recommend educating yourself on capitalism but on economics overall. Very interesting! It really is.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 8, 2021)

PriMieon said:


> By providing goods and services and enriching everyone under the system and giving people reason to innovate, invent and dedicate their lives to progressing science and the human limits. But here is the catch... For a profit. Oh God bless us. People helping each other... For a profit. You're right. We should implement a system that doesn't come with innovation, incentives, efficiencies (which is very important if you working with scarce goods such as human labor, wood, water, milk etc). If this is what capitalism does to make me think i love it then where do I sign up?
> How about socialism? Where people stand in line, starving, have no work. But at least you have equality. Everyone is equally poor besides the government. And people aren't starving for a profit
> I love capitalism and all it's attributes such as price gouging, sweat shops and trying to pay as little as possible (if it's someone hiring employees, you shopping for goods and services, your neighbor selected who he's going to hire to paint his house)
> 
> ...


Perfectly reasonable while their workers are in poverty and denied bathroom breaks, amirite?


*EDIT: removed by admin. As much as I personally agree with this, this isn't the right place at all. Don't pollute the meme box with politics. Please use the politics forum for this. The meme box is for video game related memes. Read the rules again if unsure.*


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 9, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Perfectly reasonable while their workers are in poverty and denied bathroom breaks, amirite?
> View attachment 275226


How is this a meme? It just seems like a political post


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Costello (Sep 9, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> How is this a meme? It just seems like a political post


I have now removed it. Please stick to the rules guys


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 9, 2021)

Costello said:


> I have now removed it. Please stick to the rules guys


Oop. I wasn't trying to get anyone in trouble. Thanks for cleaning though Costello


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Sep 9, 2021)

me reading this thread


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Sep 9, 2021)

Bottom text


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Plazorn (Sep 9, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 275274


Poor Lillie, she had a _*very *_protective mother.


----------



## DudderButter (Sep 10, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> View attachment 275300
> Bottom text


hell naw why they put spunch sklob on the gee-bee-aye cartilage?


----------



## Big_8 (Sep 10, 2021)

+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



=







Voldemort + dr robotnic (from sonic movie)=
Lord Vorobotnicmort


----------



## Big_8 (Sep 10, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> View attachment 275172


tomodachi life..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jt_1258 said:


> chat saw what you did...chat will make sure you feel remorse for what you did...there is no escape from the toxic vile monster that is chat
> View attachment 274974


what happened here?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 274992


what is this supposed to be?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Working_Goose (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 568503 (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 10, 2021)

[QUOTE="TheLiamChannel, post:

what is this supposed to be?
[/QUOTE]
His/her mouse mat on the floor in front a door his/her mother thinks is a doormat
 (I don't blame her)


----------



## draftguy (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 568503 (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 11, 2021)

I didn't understand it, about what game is related? And what was the joke?


----------



## Deleted member 568503 (Sep 11, 2021)

impeeza said:


> I didn't understand it, about what game is related? And what was the joke?


                                                                                           The character is from fnaf

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



REKT said:


> The character is from fnaf


Forget what i said.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 11, 2021)

I even forgot who I am!


----------



## Deleted member 568503 (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2021)

seriously, what the fuck? I have 3000+ games on my Wii and none of them is fun to play.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


Wait until you hear how old the alphabet is.


----------



## Deleted member 568503 (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2021)

huuuuuuur pEeXelS


----------



## Fightup123456 (Sep 11, 2021)

that one made my day, very good. looking forward to it


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 275488


*handle sold separately


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 11, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


not gonna lie, that would be pretty wild to try at least once


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> not gonna lie, that would be pretty wild to try at least once


I don't know why but I imagine it'd be like this:


----------



## draftguy (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## LDAsh (Sep 11, 2021)

www.violae.net/temp/watayousay.jpg


----------



## LDAsh (Sep 11, 2021)

www.violae.net/temp/virus'98_scr.gif


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Sep 11, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 275494


The amount of times I've seen this joke makes the nintendo banning paperclips meme look fresh.


----------



## Deleted member 568503 (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 11, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


.


¡PikaPan!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2021)

impeeza said:


> .
> 
> 
> ¡PikaPan!


Panchu!


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 11, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 275538


Harvesting 3 times in Bioshock before you find out…


----------



## impeeza (Sep 11, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Panchu!


----------



## gudenau (Sep 11, 2021)

Oh hey it's page 666.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 11, 2021)

The evil game on me!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Guggimon (Sep 11, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I mean, I kinda want Dawn's mom to do *STUFF to me*


Can i have some of that Hehe...


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 11, 2021)

Guggimon said:


> Can i have some of that Hehe...


Sorry 666 pages


----------



## impeeza (Sep 11, 2021)

I love memes


----------



## Guggimon (Sep 11, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Sorry 666 pages


Ohh That sounds 'demonic'


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 11, 2021)

Guggimon said:


> Ohh That sounds 'demonic'


We are on the 666th page of the meme box


----------



## rimoJO (Sep 12, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> The amount of times I've seen this joke makes the nintendo banning paperclips meme look fresh.


since when was the nintendo banning paperclips meme _not_ fresh??


----------



## gudenau (Sep 12, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> since when was the nintendo banning paperclips meme _not_ fresh??


They have sent people to jail for editing game saves, this wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 12, 2021)

REKT said:


>



To be fair you don't have a gaming addiction, you have a game buying addiction


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Sep 12, 2021)

haha funni page


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Super.Nova (Sep 12, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 275565


Or GTA cheats on paper

EDIT: oh shit, I broke page 666.
I'm the chosen one!


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 12, 2021)

WHAT THE FUCK?




That's $1700.00USD


----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Sep 13, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 275723



Maybe I should stream Bejeweled Twist.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 13, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Maybe I should stream Bejeweled Twist.


I mean sure, if you don't mind running the risk of crashing the Twitch servers with too many viewers


----------



## Super.Nova (Sep 13, 2021)

Veho said:


>


If Link is the good guy and he looks worse than the hemorrhoids I had, how does Ganondorf even exist?!


----------



## Deleted member 568503 (Sep 13, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 275723


Lol my mom love candy crush.


----------



## Big_8 (Sep 13, 2021)

This is concerning.....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

VERY CONCERNING.....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I guess there won't be a Luigi's Mansion 4

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also, In luigi's mansion 3, after luigi falls down 5 FLOORS OF THE HOTEL... wouldn't he be dead? maybe he's  one of the ghosts in the hotel...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

This is Mii


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Halbour (Sep 13, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Firefox ftw


Uh, Firefox doesnt show full image too... 0.0

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 275772


LOL thats what im always doing


----------



## MetoMeto (Sep 13, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


You wanted to put dirty sneakers on your table that you touch after? Disgusting!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


>


thats actually true...


----------



## MetoMeto (Sep 13, 2021)

Veho said:


> https://www.toronto.com/community-s...its-on-the-rise-in-hamilton-after-pokemon-go/



I'm guessing that's for Americans?


----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2021)

Solid.


----------



## gudenau (Sep 13, 2021)

Veho said:


> Solid.


This took me about 30 seconds too long to figure out.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 13, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 275840


Dammit just came here to post this


----------



## ian0 (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Big_8 (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 14, 2021)

cof cof cof,  the dust on that meme makes my allergies go crazy.


----------



## davidkoi (Sep 14, 2021)

This Warzone Memes are funny


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 14, 2021)

In memory of the late, great Michael K Williams


----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 471305 (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Axido (Sep 14, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Dammit just came here to post this




Then both of you were going to post a meme with a false claim?
As Abraham Lincoln once said, don't believe everything you read on the Internet.


----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 14, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


Rule 51 of the internet used to be that regardless of subject, someone had a fetish for it (like... A minecraft pig, apparently).

VR means these people could be having sex with us while living their fetish. 

Dystopia++


----------



## gudenau (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Big_8 (Sep 15, 2021)

every luigi's mansion has a pianist.
also every luigi's mansion has a ghost that can controls things with their mind.


----------



## ChaosEternal (Sep 15, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> -snip-


I do have to ask: who would you like to be the good guys in a war game, if anyone? Or would you prefer for more nuanced stories to be told in general, a la Spec Ops: The Line? (Admittedly, I still need to play that one!)


----------



## Big_8 (Sep 15, 2021)

ChaosEternal said:


> I do have to ask: who would you like to be the good guys in a war game, if anyone? Or would you prefer for more nuanced stories to be told in general, a la Spec Ops: The Line? (Admittedly, I still need to play that one!)


me!




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

my other mii



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Mr Muscles

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheLiamChannel said:


> every luigi's mansion has a pianist.
> also every luigi's mansion has a ghost that can controls things with their mind. (also a possesor.)
> 1st: sheet music
> 2nd:books
> 3rd: chairs



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

ugh, it's taking FOREVER to level up!


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 15, 2021)

TheLiamChannel said:


> me!
> View attachment 275954
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


ehh...sorry to tell ya chief but if sending a whole bunch of messages here to level up on the site was your intent you should know that all threads inside the edge of forum section(including this one) do not give xp for any activity that occurs there


----------



## Big_8 (Sep 15, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> ehh...sorry to tell ya chief but if sending a whole bunch of messages here to level up on the site was your intent you should know that all threads inside the edge of forum section(including this one) do not give xp for any activity that occurs there


i know that, but i meant in general. i post here cause i like memes.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Sep 15, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 275764


Sholmes and Iris invented two-way portable communications, and even _hologram communications_ at the very start of the 1900s; the fact that world seemingly ignored those for a whole bloody century is ridiculous.
Even more so than Phoenix's brick phone in the 2020s.

There should be a comic about that - Sholmes and Iris hologram in 1900 VS Phoenix's brick phone in 2020.


----------



## gudenau (Sep 15, 2021)

What a meme.


----------



## rimoJO (Sep 15, 2021)

_*GUYS DON'T LOOK UP WINDOWS 95 AUTORUN.EXE ICON #6, OTHERWISE SOMETIMES KNOWN AS THE "HOVER" LOGO
BIGGEST MISTAKE OF MY LIFE




*_


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 15, 2021)

gudenau said:


>


I can confirm that the Good Boy is still present on Android 12.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Sep 15, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 275982



You know once in Mario Kart 8 I finished in first place and I got second. I used the slow motion feature to find the exact instant the first kart passed the line and I passed it first. I was not happy because I needed to get a 60.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 15, 2021)

gudenau said:


> You know once in Mario Kart 8 I finished in first place and I got second. I used the slow motion feature to find the exact instant the first kart passed the line and I passed it first. I was not happy because I needed to get a 60.



On the bright side, it'll never be as bad as this.


----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2021)

That one hurts my soul.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Sep 15, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> On the bright side, it'll never be as bad as this.
> 
> View attachment 276015



 I have had that happen.


----------



## Big_8 (Sep 16, 2021)

NO, YES, NO YES, NOOO!


----------



## gudenau (Sep 16, 2021)

The robot has dawned a new disguise.


----------



## Big_8 (Sep 16, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------







--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheLiamChannel said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


his eyes go red evily


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 16, 2021)

"S-sorry to disturb, have a great day."


----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 18, 2021)

Not game related but it can't be more true today!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 18, 2021)

Make felt to floor from my bed. I laught so hard what my neighbor ring the bell asking if I am well


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 18, 2021)

oops wrong house


----------



## CTR640 (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Guggimon (Sep 18, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 276224


Ah Dutch (It means With Alcohol i drive too) met is with, alcohol we know, Rij means drive, ik means me or i and ook means also or too

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JuanMena said:


>


I LOVE CHORIZO!!!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 18, 2021)

Guggimon said:


> I LOVE CHORIZO!!!


Yeah...

Never say this to a Mexican ಡ ͜ ʖ ಡ


----------



## Guggimon (Sep 18, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Yeah...
> 
> Never say this to a Mexican ಡ ͜ ʖ ಡ


No?? Oh i know why, Chorizo is Spanish right?? Well then i made a mistake, I HATE CHORIZO


----------



## Sono (Sep 18, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Yeah...
> 
> Never say this to a Mexican ಡ ͜ ʖ ಡ



Why not?


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 19, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Yeah...
> 
> Never say this to a Mexican ಡ ͜ ʖ ಡ



I think exaclty the same.



Sono said:


> Why not?



Chorizo is a phalic euphemism for Latin Americans.


----------



## Sono (Sep 19, 2021)

impeeza said:


> Chorizo is a phalic euphemism for Latin Americans.



Please explain in words I can understand.


----------



## bahamut920 (Sep 19, 2021)

Sono said:


> Please explain in words I can understand.





Spoiler



It's slang for penis.



To me, it just sounds like an alien race from Metroid.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 19, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 276237



Can someone explain?


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Sono (Sep 19, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 276290



I just can't go on my life without correcting this 

Fog actually still affects performance very minimally, because it requires a Z-Buffer access, and doing a blend between the framebuffer and the output pixel.

The real reason fog is used is to hide the reduced render distance, which then is the reason power is preserved, because less render distance means less geometry to process.
I admit, without fog, geometry edges do look ugly (unless intentionally designed like that, like in SM64).


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 19, 2021)

Sono said:


> I just can't go on my life without correcting this
> 
> Fog actually still affects performance very minimally, because it requires a Z-Buffer access, and doing a blend between the framebuffer and the output pixel.
> 
> ...



But isn't saying fog affects performance very minimally is too general of a statement? There's games that have performance intensive fog, Watch Dogs 2 comes to mind.

And yeah, I think whoever made that knew it is about the render distance, just didn't mention the distance part, it's pretty common knowledge. Less render distance is technically limited rendering anyway.


----------



## Sono (Sep 19, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> But isn't saying fog affects performance very minimally is too general of a statement? There's games that have performance intensive fog, Watch Dogs 2 comes to mind.



Yeah, I didn't mean to generalize. The joke already mentions computationally intensive fog.

I meant specifically the games which use fog for hiding the limited render distance ("nasty fog"), and not the computationally intensive ones for added effet ("pretty fog").


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 19, 2021)

Sono said:


> Yeah, I didn't mean to generalize. The joke already mentions computationally intensive fog.
> 
> I meant specifically the games which use fog for hiding the limited render distance ("nasty fog"), and not the computationally intensive ones for added effet ("pretty fog").



And then you get Cyberpunk which dismisses such use entirely and makes far away objects 2D lol.


----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 19, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> And then you get Cyberpunk which dismisses such use entirely and makes far away objects 2D lol.


well...to be fair. many games simplify stuff like that down to 2d objects...they just do a much better job of actually hiding it...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 19, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> well...to be fair. many games simplify stuff like that down to 2d objects...they just do a much better job of actually hiding it...



Maybe some stationary things, for moving objects like these cars or NPCs, they're just not there at all in the distance for most games and pop in when you're close. I think it would've been much better to not have the cars in the distance in that case for Cyberpunk. Or just have them really low poly I guess.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 19, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 276328


I don't get it.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 19, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> I don't get it.


Fallout New Vegas has a cult following among trans people apparently, partly because of how gender options etc are treated by the game, or so I'm told. The stuff in the screenshot is some of the bullshit trans people have to go through to obtain certain medical care etc.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Schneitizel (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## ChaosEternal (Sep 20, 2021)

ChicoPancho said:


> -snip-


Is that someone's actual coffin? That's kind of fucked up man...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 20, 2021)

Schneitizel said:


>


I still can't believe that motherfucker  ChrisChan got arrested for being Trans.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## tech3475 (Sep 20, 2021)

ChicoPancho said:


> View attachment 276336



I wonder if whoever made that sticker has ever been to a warzone? My brothers (both vets of Iraq and Afghan) would rather beat the **** out of me than let me join the military.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 20, 2021)

Guess it's better than sticking fried chicken in your tower.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## MORSHU8KRTXON (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 21, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 276372


Isn't Shinx supposed to be a feline Pokemon?  It does not belong with the rest of those Pokemon that are meant to be based on puppies.  So if the point is dogs AND cats, then I'd think Meowth should be in there too, might as well throw in Eevee while you're at it, which seems like it's kinda a mix of dog, bunny, and cat to me.


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## MORSHU8KRTXON (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Plazorn (Sep 21, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 276591


What _*are *_those?!


----------



## impeeza (Sep 21, 2021)

anal plugs!


----------



## MORSHU8KRTXON (Sep 21, 2021)

impeeza said:


> anal plugs!


Do they really exist?


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 21, 2021)

MORSHU8KRTXON said:


> Do they really exist?


Yes. I was going to find a link to post, but I kept seeing ones made with real fur so fuck those guys tbh


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 21, 2021)

No game related, but true as hell!


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 22, 2021)

impeeza said:


> No game related, but true as hell!


Game development related, if not game playing related


----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 22, 2021)

Veho said:


>


What if my first thought is nothing but “On to the next one”?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 22, 2021)

Haven't got all day


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 22, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 276638



There’s a reason why hexadecimal only goes up to F.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Maq47 (Sep 22, 2021)

The Pac Attack


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Sep 24, 2021)

time to repost memes that got purged!


----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Sep 25, 2021)

Check out this meme I saw somewhere


----------



## SonowRaevius (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Costello -- GBATEMP V8 - WIP (Sep 25, 2021)

*The Meme box widget on the portal is WORK IN PROGRESS*
We will bring back the gallery mode and 'like' feature ASAP, thanks for your patience 
I have already restored the block title link, you can click it to go to the latest unread posts just like it used to be.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 25, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 276224


...I'm kind of wondering who of these other 12 people that gave it a thumbs up actually know what it says. Or do we have this many Dutchies on the forums? 

(for the record, the text is Dutch for "with alcohol I'm also driving"...but of course that doesn't really spell out MARIO  ).

(and I think that's a Jupiler beer glass, but it's too small to make out the print)

EDIT: okay...auto post merging apparently isn't on (yet?). Better edit myself, then:



MORSHU8KRTXON said:


> Do they really exist?


Isn't the question more like...do you really want to know?




Spoiler



The answer is yes. Yes, they do.



EDIT 2: okay...I really had to make this (quick & dirty) piece of work:


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 25, 2021)

Taleweaver said:


> ...I'm kind of wondering who of these other 12 people that gave it a thumbs up actually know what it says. Or do we have this many Dutchies on the forums?


Translate.google.com help me to give a idea.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 25, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 277017


Never!
I'll go buy another version of skyrim just to spite you /s


----------



## gudenau (Sep 25, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 277017


I only own like one game and that's because I'm making it. All other games you own a license to.


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 25, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 277000



I’m curious about what Youtube poop will come out now, probably something like Starlord dancing to Mario music.


----------



## izy (Sep 26, 2021)

AlexMCS said:


> World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King.
> Someone is doing the Twin Val'kyr fight (Fjola Lightbane and Eydis Darkbane) on the Trial of the Crusader raid, at the very beginning.
> It's an Elemental Shaman, from the Horde, as seen by the Bloodlust icon.
> The UI is cluttered due to low resolution + some addons + scrolling combat text option.
> ...


Looks at how busted arcane was in cata and legion.
Looks at how busted fire was in general.
Makes it sound like mages were not always great as blizzards baby class


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 26, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 277017



If you follow Phelous, you'll get this joke


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2021)

When you run out of Pokeballs:


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## DJPlace (Sep 26, 2021)

i don't recall if i posted this or not...


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2021)

Veho said:


>


I bet it's skyrim or gtav


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> I bet it's skyrim or gtav


Final Fantasy 7


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 27, 2021)

uno is a game so...can we at least have lee way for that?


----------



## impeeza (Sep 27, 2021)

a really very funny ruin-friendship game, ha ha ha


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2021)

I used to think it really wouldn't matter who they cast in that movie and that there was no wrong choice for Mario. I was mistaken.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Sep 27, 2021)

So this is something that I didn't know the world needed to see until yesterday.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 27, 2021)

gudenau said:


> So this is something that I didn't know the world needed to see until yesterday.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## gudenau (Sep 27, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 277359



You know why.


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 28, 2021)

Veho said:


>



Esporter's dream chair


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Sep 28, 2021)

Ninty !


----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## splapoon102 (Sep 28, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> uno is a game so...can we at least have lee way for that?
> View attachment 277310


your last draw can’t be an action card


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 28, 2021)

splapoon102 said:


> your last draw can’t be an action card


last draw?


----------



## Deleted member 471305 (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 28, 2021)

splapoon102 said:


> your last draw can’t be an action card


Depends what set of rules you are using. On the official ones it can be, the affected person should draw the penalty and that cards are added to his/her score


----------



## fst312 (Sep 28, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 277434


Thank you, now I can login into starboy98’s account.


----------



## MORSHU8KRTXON (Sep 28, 2021)

fst312 said:


> Thank you, now I can login into starboy98’s account.


starboy 98 is my alt


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 29, 2021)

splapoon102 said:


> your last draw can’t be an action card


I've never heard of that rule nor have I seen it in any Uno video games which, I assume, force you to play by the proper rules.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 29, 2021)

Localhorst86 said:


> View attachment 277591


----------



## impeeza (Sep 29, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> I've never heard of that rule nor have I seen it in any Uno video games which, I assume, force you to play by the proper rules.


On the video games is a configurable rule, there is a rule where you can't start a game with an action card, if the first turned over card to the discard pile is an action one, you must return it to deck and select a new one.  I am attaching photos of two of my rule set of physical decks, one on Spanish and other on English
Believe me, that exacly ending was a big fight on a game night pre-quarentine and still now one of my friends regrets the existence of the rule on the pamphlet


----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Sep 29, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 277180


Super Maria 64? Or Maria Smash Sis?


----------



## Issac (Sep 29, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 277539


I freaking love it, I want it, I need it! 




hippy dave said:


> View attachment 277614


Daisy isn't really her real name. It's the censored version. The M and the L are mirrored, not rotated. so the P should be a b
Mario -> Wario
Peach -> beach (beatch... or... )


----------



## gudenau (Sep 29, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 277614



Cool story, I'm stupid so I edited this post.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 29, 2021)

gudenau said:


> I know the first one, but the second one doesn't make any sense in this context.


I didn't think they were meant to be meaningful acronyms or anything, it's just comparing the initials/symbols of Mario/Luigi/Peach with Wario/Waluigi/daisy. Doesn't 100% work either because of the lower case d, and the fact that it's a rotated version of the P compared to the other symbols being vertically flipped - but not bad for a joke.


----------



## gudenau (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2021)

gudenau said:


> I know the first one, but the second one doesn't make any sense in this context.


I don't think what the letters spell out is the point, I think the joke here is that Daisy is the disgusting antipode to Peach, like Wario is to Mario. They just didn't have the heart to tell her.


----------



## gudenau (Sep 29, 2021)

Veho said:


> I don't think what the letters spell out is the point, I think the joke here is that Daisy is the disgusting antipode to Peach, like Wario is to Mario. They just didn't have the heart to tell her.


Oh yeah I'm stupid.


----------



## GinOkami428 (Sep 29, 2021)

Veho said:


> Final Fantasy 7


Naw, its totally DOOM. The original DOS version, not the 2016 remake.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Issac (Sep 29, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 277663


Now the question is, who's the user?


----------



## fst312 (Sep 29, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 277663


I think mine still says that everytime I’m about to unzip something but it’s still free to use after the 40 days.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 30, 2021)

Localhorst86 said:


> View attachment 277591


They certainly called who would play Mario.  But they're wrong to say with no reason, these casting choices are absolutely deliberate and done in hopes of making the most money from the movie as possible.  No parent unaware of the Mario games is gonna be tempted to bring their child to a movie starring some nobody they've ever heard of before like Charles Martinet.  Tell that same parent the movie stars the likes of Chris Pratt and their ears will perk and they'll be more inclined to bring their child to the movie.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 30, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 277614


I have thinking a lot about it but ireally don't get it ;(


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Sep 30, 2021)

Dr. Strange does not approve of playing with your friend.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Sep 30, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> They certainly called who would play Mario.  But they're wrong to say with no reason, these casting choices are absolutely deliberate and done in hopes of making the most money from the movie as possible.  No parent unaware of the Mario games is gonna be tempted to bring their child to a movie starring some nobody they've ever heard of before like Charles Martinet.  Tell that same parent the movie stars the likes of Chris Pratt and their ears will perk and they'll be more inclined to bring their child to the movie.


I’m pretty sure mario is more recognizable then chris pratt among parents, or at least close enough to where it wouldn’t really matter. But yes that’s definitely their reasoning as to why Chris Pratt is mario


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 30, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> I’m pretty sure mario is more recognizable then chris pratt among parents, or at least close enough to where it wouldn’t really matter. But yes that’s definitely their reasoning as to why Chris Pratt is mario


Mario may be a worldwide recognized character, but a parent with no interest in the property does not care about that.  They will go to a movie starring someone they recognize though.  Clearly the move is to capitalize as much as possible and make the most money they can, so again the casting news totally makes sense and didn't happen "for no reason".


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 30, 2021)

Veho said:


>


I wonder whats the purple pokemon on the thumb...
I though the fifth starter of gen 1 was eevee, but it isn't purple???


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 30, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 277794


So is populous the beginning
One of the game ever made


----------



## Plazorn (Sep 30, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 277663


So true, although it will stay forever if you can endure the purchase screen ever time you use it…


----------



## Plazorn (Sep 30, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 277742


_The *Shrek-box*_


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Oct 1, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 277794


I came to check the thread to see what was the context of omo cat promoting their game like this


----------



## Wavy (Oct 1, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 277754


I make Doom mods and I can confirm that this is accurate.


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 1, 2021)

Ronald and Messy in eFootball. Thanks Konami.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Oct 1, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 277754


...Yeah, Pokemon. And XC2, actually, to make weaker Blades stronger.


----------



## Veho (Oct 1, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Ronald and Messy in eFootball. Thanks Konami.
> 
> View attachment 277852


I don't see a problem.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## MORSHU8KRTXON (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 1, 2021)

You never know if the autosave recorded an earlier segment.


----------



## Ol' Archimedes (Oct 1, 2021)

Not on purpose...


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 1, 2021)

zupi said:


> View attachment 277842


Is just changing a color from red to grey really a change for minimalism?  Nothing has really been taken away from the logo at all.  Also, I thought Nintendo embraced the red variant on their logo these days.


----------



## WG481 (Oct 1, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 277866


That one is ANCIENT


----------



## James_ (Oct 1, 2021)

zupi said:


> View attachment 277842


TBF Nintendo and PlayStation didn't go overboard with the simplification of their logos

Bandai Namco's new logo however can kiss my ass


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 1, 2021)

James_ said:


> TBF Nintendo and PlayStation didn't go overboard with the simplification of their logos
> 
> Bandai Namco's new logo however can kiss my ass


genuinly was confused when I first saw it thinking it was some sort of ancient logo of theres...forgeting the merger but non the less...still...just wow. it feels more cooperate then ever


----------



## DudderButter (Oct 2, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> You never know if the autosave recorded an earlier segment.
> 
> View attachment 277924


The main source of all my habits is the PS2. I had to learn things the hard way.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## HelpTheWretched (Oct 2, 2021)

Ubisoft's logo simplification from a couple years ago was pretty bad too.



Jiehfeng said:


> You never know if the autosave recorded an earlier segment.


Unrelated, but this reminds me of South Park: The Stick of Truth which had the opposite problem. Manual save usually did nothing so I always had to run around for a while until an auto-save would trigger.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Oct 2, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 278036



The fourth panel is for WareWare. :^)


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Oct 3, 2021)

Wouldn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 3, 2021)

Coders be like


----------



## MORSHU8KRTXON (Oct 3, 2021)

ClancyDaEnlightened said:


> Coders be like



Yandere dev is that on a much bigger scale


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 3, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Wouldn't surprise me in the least.
> 
> View attachment 278085


My money says the final fighter will be Rayman.  Not a fighter I particularly have been dying for, but one that both makes a lot of sense and would be met with minimal blowback.  Rayman doesn't strike me as being at the top of anybody's want list, but he also doesn't strike me as a fighter whose reveal would anger a large portion of the Smash fandom.  He seems like a very safe character to use in that place.

Personally, I want the last fighter to originate from the Smash series itself.  Unironically I'd love to see Sandbag fight back after being our punching bag all these years.  Perhaps that would be a little too out there though, so I think Primid could be a great fit, though they aren't nearly as recognizable.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 3, 2021)

Lol


----------



## westward (Oct 3, 2021)

Costello said:


> View attachment 158941


Who hacked my webcam, I could tell the thing was running slower!


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Enkuler (Oct 3, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Personally, I want the last fighter to originate from the Smash series itself.  Unironically I'd love to see Sandbag fight back after being our punching bag all these years.


Super Smash Flash 2 did it actually. With interesting mechanics such as "it has no arms so it can't grab the ledge" and "it has no legs so it hops to move around and it doesn't move fast unless you do particular things" and "you'd better know how to do a special attack in the opposite direction of where you want to go and DI and tech against walls if you want to get back on the platform". Absolutely not the best character for beginners, and probably not the first pick for anyone in a serious battle, but for people who spent decades playing Smash and want some fun with an original moveset, it clearly delivers.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 3, 2021)

Enkuler said:


> Super Smash Flash 2 did it actually. With interesting mechanics such as "it has no arms so it can't grab the ledge" and "it has no legs so it hops to move around and it doesn't move fast unless you do particular things" and "you'd better know how to do a special attack in the opposite direction of where you want to go and DI and tech against walls if you want to get back on the platform". Absolutely not the best character for beginners, and probably not the first pick for anyone in a serious battle, but for people who spent decades playing Smash and want some fun with an original moveset, it clearly delivers.


Yeah I know, but I'm talking officially. Nothing that a fan game has done is really surprising at all, but if it happened in the real game, that'd be nuts.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 3, 2021)

ClancyDaEnlightened said:


> Coders be like



Coders be like "Video Unavailable"


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 3, 2021)

Stealphie said:


>


am I just over thinking this? I feel like I'm missing some joke here but maybe it really is just haha, character with intense anxiety issues talked about during the game has video game logic


Spoiler: Side Fact of the Day



madeline wasn't actually always trans in the original game, it was retconned in when the farewell dlc launched...or whenever the dev felt like it was part of it since they decided to make madeline trans when they realized they where themselves. see, even game devs self insert on protagonists


----------



## SaberLilly (Oct 3, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 278137


I remember this, and cranking up the contrast on my DMG to squeeze an extra 10 or so minutes out of the batteries


----------



## Guggimon (Oct 3, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Ronald and Messy in eFootball. Thanks Konami.
> 
> View attachment 277852


Messi*


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Issac (Oct 3, 2021)

Guggimon said:


> Messi*


No, Ronald and Messy.


----------



## Guggimon (Oct 3, 2021)

Issac said:


> No, Ronald and Messy.


Ronaldo and Messi, Take it or leave it, you little pos


----------



## Issac (Oct 3, 2021)

Guggimon said:


> Ronaldo and Messi, Take it or leave it, you little pos


No, they are obviously fake copies by how bad they look. They are Ronald and Messy. And don't call me a little piece of shit, Mr. L.


----------



## Guggimon (Oct 3, 2021)

Issac said:


> No, they are obviously fake copies by how bad they look. They are Ronald and Messy. And don't call me a little piece of shit, Mr. L.


Mr. G for you and it was a joke relax..


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Oct 3, 2021)

ClancyDaEnlightened said:


> LolView attachment 278099


I don’t get it


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 3, 2021)

Obfuscation


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Oct 4, 2021)

he


----------



## Xzi (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> he
> View attachment 278257


Here it is in real life:


----------



## Xzi (Oct 4, 2021)

Veho said:


> Here it is in real life:


Forbidden gummy worm.


----------



## sloppycrap (Oct 4, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> am I just over thinking this? I feel like I'm missing some joke here but maybe it really is just haha, character with intense anxiety issues talked about during the game has video game logic
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Side Fact of the Day
> ...


Haters think you're mentally ill.  You have special powers that make their thoughts irrelevant.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2021)

What if Zorldo was a gurl?


----------



## MORSHU8KRTXON (Oct 4, 2021)

Veho said:


> What if Zorldo was a gurl?


POV: You didn't read the manual


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 4, 2021)

Veho said:


> What if Zorldo was a gurl?


Fun fact. This is where the term "rule 63" originated from, because this happened in the 63rd issue of the magazine.


----------



## Deleted member 568048 (Oct 4, 2021)

You have to add it


----------



## Wavy (Oct 4, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 278157


Can also go by "Doom marine" or just "marine". That's what Doom 3 told me =p


----------



## DudderButter (Oct 5, 2021)

Veho said:


> What if Zorldo was a gurl?


So femboy Link is canon now, right? Right?


----------



## impeeza (Oct 5, 2021)

nop


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Oct 5, 2021)

DudderButter said:


> So femboy Link is canon now, right? Right?


alternate universe where the only difference is that link is a red-headed girl

still is slient except for the occasional screams, grunts and HYAA


----------



## pustal (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Emperor_Norton (Oct 5, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> alternate universe where the only difference is that link is a red-headed girl
> 
> still is slient except for the occasional screams, grunts and HYAA






Believe it or not, it kind of happened.

This is no romhack, (translation aside,) this is BS Satellaview Link to the Past, Nintendo made.

(Though you're not technically Link.)


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## LanHikariDS (Oct 5, 2021)

Not sure how any of these are gaming related, or even memes for that matter


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 5, 2021)

Obfuscation


----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 6, 2021)

Bravo!  At least a game meme, and a very good one kudos


----------



## AlexMCS (Oct 6, 2021)

>Videos
>Not-gaming/tech related.

Welcome to the ignore list, friend.


----------



## LanHikariDS (Oct 6, 2021)

I


AlexMCS said:


> >Videos
> >Not-gaming/tech related.
> 
> Welcome to the ignore list, friend.


Ignore list doesn't work on Meme Box, feelsbadman


----------



## LanHikariDS (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 6, 2021)

AlexMCS said:


> >Videos
> >Not-gaming/tech related.
> 
> Welcome to the ignore list, friend.


You can always just keep on scrolling


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 6, 2021)

When people just don't know


----------



## LanHikariDS (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## AlexMCS (Oct 6, 2021)

LanHikariDS said:


> I
> 
> Ignore list doesn't work on Meme Box, feelsbadman


IT does.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 6, 2021)

Maybe I'll start playing Smash after all:


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## MORSHU8KRTXON (Oct 7, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 278608


Looks like Waluigi is spitting cum.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 7, 2021)

dirty mind!!   ha ha ha


----------



## impeeza (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Oct 7, 2021)

pustal said:


> View attachment 278400



I hope it gets more Linux adoption!


----------



## impeeza (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 7, 2021)

A game with souls like combat, set in a GTA style open world, that really makes you FEEL like Batman.


----------



## James_ (Oct 7, 2021)

Reminder that you can directly add videos to posts now





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Oct 7, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 278714



Here is the weird part, he didn't get an invite.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 7, 2021)

Two video game references _and_ a cute animal


----------



## jesus96 (Oct 7, 2021)

Veho said:


> What if Zorldo was a gurl?


Now I will buy your game


----------



## Issac (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Issac (Oct 7, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Maybe I'll start playing Smash after all:
> 
> View attachment 278604


I would buy this DLC without thinking twice.


----------



## pustal (Oct 8, 2021)

gudenau said:


> I hope it gets more Linux adoption!


It's likely, but it only affect enthusiasts mostly and thanks to Proton. The overwhelming majority will stay with Win 10 until long after it stops being supported, I'm sure Win 10 decay be like XP or worse. Then you'll have a still great number of people that'll simply buy a new PC in these following years just to run the new shinny thing.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 8, 2021)

for sure will be like that,  I have some clients still using Windows 2003 & XP just why still works, even I had to convert it to virtual machines because the original Hardware stops working several years ago.


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Oct 8, 2021)

Issac said:


> View attachment 278771


what the hell is this?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## ghjfdtg (Oct 8, 2021)

But it's a Nintendo Router


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 8, 2021)

ghjfdtg said:


> But it's a Nintendo Router



A Nintendouter if you will...

Doubt her? I haredly know 'er!


----------



## sloppycrap (Oct 8, 2021)

ghjfdtg said:


> But it's a Nintendo Router



With four switch ports.


----------



## Veho (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## SexiestManAlive (Oct 8, 2021)

Issac said:


> View attachment 278771


yup, time to delete you from existence for showing this abomination to my eye balls


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 9, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 278507


Not gonna lie, something in me thought they'd bring a SONY character at last.

This just proved me how awful and strong SONY and Nintendo rivalry/competition is.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 9, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Not gonna lie, something in me thought they'd bring a SONY character at last.
> 
> This just proved me how awful and strong SONY and Nintendo rivalry/competition is.


or...ya know. it could just be sony being an asshole. we are talking about the same company that last I heard actually has the fine text attached with the whole cross play deal that THEY have to be compensated if said game makes more money on another platform last I heard...I don't even want to know how much epic shilled out for kratos. if a sony character was even considered to begin with


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Oct 9, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 279049



Here is the fun part: I didn't. I asked for more Xenoblade Chronicle reps, DOOM GUY and Steve?.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 10, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 279123


Oh really?


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Oct 11, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 279123


I'm in this picture and I'm fine with it.  Except PC + Xbox would be redundant, so I only have the former.


----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## izy (Oct 11, 2021)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 279256


you could at least use a game like roblox or a fall guys clone
or any of the PvZ sequels lmao cause they all trash


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 11, 2021)

is this cheating?


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Oct 11, 2021)

squee666 said:


> you could at least use a game like roblox or a fall guys clone
> or any of the PvZ sequels lmao cause they all trash


I think you missed the point of the meme; it's not that PvZ is a bad game, it's that the combination of those plants will result in the Ice Pea Shooter dying immediately.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Oct 12, 2021)

since videos are allowed now, enjoy this horrible excuse of a mashup




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Oct 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 12, 2021)

rimoJO said:


> since videos are allowed now, enjoy this horrible excuse of a mashup
> View attachment 279332


Game related how?


----------



## gudenau (Oct 12, 2021)

impeeza said:


> Game related how?


Red Ball is a game.


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 12, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Red Ball is a game.


Ohhhhh


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 12, 2021)

Issac said:


> View attachment 278771




Now That's what I call a Controller. hehehe Good one dude.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 12, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> Now That's what I call a Controller. hehehe Good one dude.


It's a monster of controller!


----------



## Guggimon (Oct 12, 2021)

impeeza said:


> Ohhhhh


Didn't you heared about its spin-off called Blue Balls (we can't show footage because the game is still in development and leaks and wares aren't allowed on the forum) 



impeeza said:


> Ohhhhh


Red Ball has 4 games and 3 is my favorite



Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 278920


this reminds me of FNAF 6: Pizzaria Simulator



Issac said:


> View attachment 278771


Is it also functional???? Or just for decoration???


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 12, 2021)

you can reply to multiple people in the same post btw...


----------



## Guggimon (Oct 12, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 279109


Mother Russia PRESENTS

Red Blyat 
Redemption



wiiuepiccpu said:


> View attachment 279479


True


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 12, 2021)

Life hack


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 12, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Life hack
> View attachment 279504


What's number 12 tho


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 13, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> What's number 12 tho


It's the one after 11


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 13, 2021)

Ebay: Used - The item may have some signs of cosmetic wear, but is fully operational and functions as intended.

The item:


----------



## Guggimon (Oct 13, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Life hack
> View attachment 279504


Hmmm Toasty



Jiehfeng said:


> Ebay: Used - The item may have some signs of cosmetic wear, but is fully operational and functions as intended.
> 
> The item:
> 
> View attachment 279570


----------



## Veho (Oct 13, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Ebay: Used - The item may have some signs of cosmetic wear, but is fully operational and functions as intended.
> 
> The item:
> 
> View attachment 279570



Nintendo 3DS: Davy Jones edition.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 13, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 279614


That was merely the start. Things sort of snowballed from there.


----------



## gudenau (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 14, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 278137


id say its the part of a experience not a technical limitation


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 14, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Is just changing a color from red to grey really a change for minimalism?  Nothing has really been taken away from the logo at all.  Also, I thought Nintendo embraced the red variant on their logo these days.


gray is neutral, so id call it minimalistic.


----------



## gudenau (Oct 14, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Oct 15, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 279846


Surprised this wasn't posted by that Scout guy.


----------



## Issac (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Maq47 (Oct 15, 2021)

Possibly not gaming-related, but meh.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 15, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Ebay: Used - The item may have some signs of cosmetic wear, but is fully operational and functions as intended.
> 
> The item:
> 
> View attachment 279570


I didn't have trypophobia before, but I certainly do now.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 16, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 279846


Can I have a explanation,  I don't get it, sorry.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 16, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Ebay: Used - The item may have some signs of cosmetic wear, but is fully operational and functions as intended.
> 
> The item:
> 
> View attachment 279570


He tried the microwavehax but it didn't work well
He obviously didn't read GBAtemp noob friendly tutorials


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 16, 2021)

impeeza said:


> Can I have a explanation,  I don't get it, sorry.


Scout from TF2


----------



## impeeza (Oct 16, 2021)

ha ha ha, I did use another type of Scout uniform


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Emperor_Norton (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm sure somebody's done something similar to this before, but I think even if so, there's an extra layer some folks might understand.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Ahab, go!


----------



## Veho (Oct 16, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 279999


Gengar is obviously composed of a non-newtonian fluid.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 17, 2021)

Emperor_Norton said:


> I'm sure somebody's done something similar to this before, but I think even if so, there's an extra layer some folks might understand.
> 
> View attachment 280005


Tintin eventually grew old of this shit and became an alcoholic, soon known as Captain Haddock.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Maq47 (Oct 17, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 280118



Am I the only one who read it in his voice? xD


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 17, 2021)

Maq47 said:


> Am I the only one who read it in his voice? xD


Am I the only one who didn't know he had a voice? >.<


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 17, 2021)

Maq47 said:


> Am I the only one who read it in his voice? xD


Nope


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Issac (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## drewby (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Oct 18, 2021)

drewby said:


> View attachment 280307


Still cheaper than the others, and is optional.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Oct 18, 2021)

how the fuck do i send likes to the memebox without actually having to go to the thread? clicking on memes doesn't do anything now


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 18, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> how the fuck do i send likes to the memebox without actually having to go to the thread? clicking on memes doesn't do anything now


The feature is broken currently, but they are working on it.


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Oct 18, 2021)

drewby said:


> View attachment 280307


"What do you mean I can't use food stamps to pay for NSO?!" - Someone calling Nintendo support after seeing this meme, probably


----------



## gudenau (Oct 18, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> how the fuck do i send likes to the memebox without actually having to go to the thread? clicking on memes doesn't do anything now



Known regression, it is being worked on.


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Oct 19, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Oct 19, 2021)

Literally everyone on this site


----------



## impeeza (Oct 19, 2021)

my glasses broken and my city still on quarantine so is my actual position all day


----------



## impeeza (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## BORTZ (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Oct 20, 2021)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 280624


Bliss is one heck of a picture.


----------



## pustal (Oct 20, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Did you make this? These pictures could be rotated and cut just right to make a very cool tiled wallpaper.


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2021)

pustal said:


> Did you make this?


No, I just found it on the interwebs.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 20, 2021)

Veho said:


> No, I just found it on the interwebs.



Liar. I found a photo of you caught in the act!


----------



## Jaxom (Oct 20, 2021)

Veho said:


> No, I just found it on the interwebs.


I checked the origin yesterday after I found your post here, it's from an American illustrator nicknamed Starsalts. She's producing a lot of those patterns and sell them on various merchandises (the mousepads are a perfect fit for the format), you should take a look at her other productions.


----------



## emmauss (Oct 20, 2021)

pustal said:


> Did you make this? These pictures could be rotated and cut just right to make a very cool tiled wallpaper.


This is the creator, https://twitter.com/starsalts?lang=en


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2021)

Jaxom said:


> I checked the origin yesterday after I found your post here, it's from an American illustrator nicknamed Starsalts. She's producing a lot of those patterns and sell them on various merchandises (the mousepads are a perfect fit for the format), you should take a look at her other productions.





emmauss said:


> This is the creator, https://twitter.com/starsalts?lang=en


Thank you for finding more! 

And OMG she's got shirts! Must have


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Oct 20, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> View attachment 280689


And how much money does he get from it? It's just a business expense.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 20, 2021)

Fire only when it is told you must...


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 20, 2021)

gudenau said:


> And how much money does he get from it? It's just a business expense.


How much money does SciresM get from Atmosphere? Is that a real question?


----------



## impeeza (Oct 20, 2021)

I will think what is minus A LOT.  consider all the time, effort and energy that consumes.


----------



## gudenau (Oct 20, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> How much money does SciresM get from Atmosphere? Is that a real question?


Not really, trying to be silly.


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 20, 2021)

bahamut920 said:


> Now, hear me out...
> View attachment 255369



You're absolutely right, Pottah!


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## EnterpriseFreak (Oct 21, 2021)

No sir, please leave me alone.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## SexiestManAlive (Oct 21, 2021)

Veho said:


>


this is the best one


----------



## impeeza (Oct 21, 2021)

Veho said:


>



The Tardis!!!


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 22, 2021)

I was getting quite good at it by the end.


----------



## pustal (Oct 22, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 280817



Mine already paid for itself in crypto


----------



## Xzi (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Oct 23, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 281319


With its partner: Pokémon How Come


----------



## gudenau (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Axido (Oct 24, 2021)

Xzi said:


>



Ain't gonna get that game on Switch. Loading times are horrible. 

Thanks for sharing this gem.


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## pustal (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## jahrs (Oct 26, 2021)

Well considering ash used a bike powered generator from the 90s to power up Pikachu to electrocute rocks..... I'd say about 50 because that God in particular is weak to electric attacks. Now for arceus the God of gods In the pokemon world I'd say 100 cause that's apparently the highest level pokemon can reach. Yes I'm equating levels to batteries.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Oct 26, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 281400


True...but, for AC Origins, also the segment where you're forced to play as Aya - Bayek's wife. She's a straight-up power-down from Bayek, having very few of the upgrades you've gotten for him.
No idea why they forced her onto us, honestly; the worst part of ancient Egypt, she is.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Oct 26, 2021)

Veho said:


>


What episode was this, anyway?


----------



## Aneki (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 26, 2021)

Let's see if this meme will push me to Level 14:





Spoiler: No, no it won't.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 26, 2021)

its cheaper, to buy a Gamecube, HDMI mod and lot of disks.


----------



## Mythical (Oct 26, 2021)

Veho said:


>


this is why you don't smoke, else you get baby hands


----------



## Xzi (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Oct 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## ChiefReginod (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 28, 2021)

die, dog, die!


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 28, 2021)

RIP Darkest Dungeon 2


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## MurraySkull (Oct 28, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 281999


"OUCH !! SHOOT THE DUCKS, NOT ME !!"


----------



## DudderButter (Oct 28, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 281969


Subspace Emissary was and always will be top tier compared to World of Light.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Oct 28, 2021)

sciresm goes to the store 2.0


----------



## impeeza (Oct 28, 2021)

I didn't get it


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Oct 29, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 282217



What about a Genesis?


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 29, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 282217


the words from the bottom right are
the game
...there, saved you all the work


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Emperor_Norton (Oct 31, 2021)

Average gaming posture


----------



## Xzi (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## DudderButter (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Nov 1, 2021)

DudderButter said:


>



I used to live a few minutes from Detroit, those nut bags would steal the cables out of street lights so they could sell the copper. This doesn't sound far off.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 1, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Snip



This one is superior


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 1, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> This one is superior
> 
> View attachment 282665


There's something suspicious about this photo


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 1, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> There's something suspicious about this photo



Hmm yes, I have to agree. Mark seems to look more human in this.


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 1, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Hmm yes, I have to agree. Mark seems to look more human in this.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Veho (Nov 1, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> This one is superior
> 
> View attachment 282665


I WILL MONGLE YOUR DATA


----------



## Veho (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Emperor_Norton (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Nov 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Nov 3, 2021)

gudenau said:


> View attachment 282929


This is beyond cursed.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 3, 2021)

I got a polystation


----------



## SG854 (Nov 3, 2021)

I got the new Sorny 5


----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 3, 2021)

Veho said:


>



I personally don't mind, entering the CVC or phone PIN to immediately enter all the card details is so convenient. My only gripe is the address autofill, damn thing is always there even when you don't need it, like when you just want to enter your name and choose the autofill name, but nope, it fills all the other fields you meant to type some other things in.


----------



## James_ (Nov 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CTR640 (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 4, 2021)

Funny considering this came after searching for ways to kill myself


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 4, 2021)

IT'S THE SAME GUY


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 4, 2021)

Yeah it's Keith Flint, R.I.P.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 4, 2021)

I really was wondering what was all that heterogeneous symbols.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 4, 2021)

"suck" was on meta when changing to meta


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 4, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 283177



*insert I don't even know who you are meme*

Still though, that was very well put. I'm all for them, hope they manage to get something impactful done.

Also I should note that I thought about how why the word Meta could be an infringement since it's a dictionary word for anyone to use, but then just remembered there's a company named Apple. Guess it doesn't work that way.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 4, 2021)

That make me remember the case of Mike Rowe Soft & Windows Commander...


----------



## Jacklack3 (Nov 4, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 283177


yeah i've seen this, it seems like a troll. 

- googling Nate Skulic brings up no LinkedIn or anything.
- their social media was made last month
- the WHOIS for the domain says the domain was renewed in the 31st of October, with their message releasing the day after. (which also wouldn't really line up with their "facebook has been trying to take our domain for three months now" story if it's only been renewed the day before the message released)
- also "facebook.company" isn't taken, so why would they want to take "meta.company"?
- and they don't even say what products they sell, there was a company mentioned by Wikipedia that was called "Meta", and that was bought by another company under a similar name years ago and doesn't mention Nate Skulic anywhere.


----------



## AlexMCS (Nov 5, 2021)

Jacklack3 said:


> yeah i've seen this, it seems like a troll.
> 
> - googling Nate Skulic brings up no LinkedIn or anything.
> - their social media was made last month
> ...



The real troll is in plain sight though: links to Facebook and Instagram at the bottom.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 5, 2021)

AlexMCS said:


> The real troll is in plain sight though: links to Facebook and Instagram at the bottom.



Yeah they're basically domain hoarders, I found a thread on it where people did a little digging, seems they're not the only ones trying to profit from this as well. https://linustechtips.com/topic/1386170-metawhere-the-names-made-up-and-the-ip-doesnt-matter/


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 5, 2021)

Credit: Amy Freeman


----------



## Veho (Nov 5, 2021)

What was the message, "you're next"?


----------



## DudderButter (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 6, 2021)

Samus literally has my explicit permission to do so.


----------



## Budsixz (Nov 6, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 283453
> Samus literally has my explicit permission to do so.


"I only date metroids or higher"


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Nov 6, 2021)

Made a meem


----------



## gudenau (Nov 6, 2021)

DudderButter said:


>



Hey pit got something in 2012, stop complaining. :^)


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## LegoAnakin (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## DudderButter (Nov 6, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Hey pit got something in 2012, stop complaining. :^)


It's wishful thinking to see another release


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 7, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 283453
> Samus literally has my explicit permission to do so.


the fact that samus is taller than my dad scares me but also the fact that the average lucario is shorter than me amuses me


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Nov 7, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 283543



How that make it to the box? It's not even video gaming related. DOS is not directly related to video gaming despite being able to play games on DOS.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 7, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> How that make it to the box? It's not even video gaming related. DOS is not directly related to video gaming despite being able to play games on DOS.









Spoiler



context for those who haven't seen this gem yet


----------



## Mama Looigi (Nov 7, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 283700
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What really? Be right back, getting an Xbox


----------



## impeeza (Nov 7, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> How that make it to the box? It's not even video gaming related. DOS is not directly related to video gaming despite being able to play games on DOS.


UNO is a game, a very good one!


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 7, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> How that make it to the box? It's not even video gaming related. DOS is not directly related to video gaming despite being able to play games on DOS.


a games a game. I have kept up with the meme box since the beginning and have yet to notice a single game related meme that's not a video game meme get removed


----------



## Mythical (Nov 8, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> a games a game. I have kept up with the meme box since the beginning and have yet to notice a single game related meme that's not a video game meme get removed


Maybe you didn't see them before they were removed


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 8, 2021)

When I saw this I had a fit of laughter


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Nov 8, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> When I saw this I had a fit of laughter
> 
> View attachment 283751


Idk what’s funny about it, not enough of a gamer but cool pic


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 8, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Idk what’s funny about it, not enough of a gamer but cool pic



I don't think it is meant to be, but seeing the futility of owning that many Wii consoles displayed like that was hilarious to me.


----------



## Cosmic_Link (Nov 8, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> I don't think it is meant to be, but seeing the futility of owning that many Wii consoles displayed like that was hilarious to me.


What’s more impressive is that every single console, including the N-DEV has a Wavebird receiver!!


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Nov 8, 2021)

impeeza said:


> UNO is a game, a very good one!



I'm 50 years old. I'm aware of the card game UNO. Lmao. And yes, it's great. But if that's what the meme was supposed to be referring to, and not DOS, then it makes even less sense to make the memebox under the topic guidelines.


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I'm 50 years old. I'm aware of the card game UNO. Lmao. And yes, it's great. But if that's what the meme was supposed to be referring to, and not DOS, then it makes even less sense to make the memebox under the topic guidelines.



I think it's just a joke about Uno, the card game, and there's no deeper or videogame-related meaning to it. 

"Dos" is a variant of Uno where you can put down two cards if the sum of their values equals the top card on the table. 

So I think the maymay is just a little bit of silliness of playing a Dos card in a Uno game. Nothing to do with DOS the OS.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 8, 2021)

It's a loose guideline anyway, and this can be considered videogame related since Uno has almost the same card game in videogame format. From that point, this is just the irl interpretation of it, as there are plenty of videogame memes of irl photos, the connection is so close that there can be no problem since the adaptation is almost identical. _But that's just a gaame theory!_

In any case it's odd that that was called out when no one said anything about a few regular memes that got to the front page which never got removed a few months back. Better just leave it to the mods to decide, there seems to be no rule. ;o;


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> In any case it's odd that that was called out when no one said anything about a few regular memes that got to the front page which never got removed a few months back. Better just leave it to the mods to decide, there seems to be no rule. ;o;


They're more sort of guidelines. 
I mean one of the rules says "only post pictures if they are funny", and they let that one slide all the time


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 8, 2021)

Whole adorable Minecraft bee appreciation meme post


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 8, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> When I saw this I had a fit of laughter
> 
> View attachment 283751


This is bliss


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 9, 2021)

Meta Memebox Meme:


----------



## ieatpixels (Nov 9, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Idk what’s funny about it, not enough of a gamer but cool pic


I'm just curious what it's meant to be. It seems to have a purpose, not just hoarding Wii consoles.


Jiehfeng said:


> I don't think it is meant to be, but seeing the futility of owning that many Wii consoles displayed like that was hilarious to me.


Clearly has a purpose though. Going through the dude's twitter and youtube trying to figure it out.
He has similar collections of GBA carts, Wii games, Gamecubes. Must be running some time of online service. He's definitely doing shiny hunting on the older Pokemon games at least.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 9, 2021)

ieatpixels said:


> I'm just curious what it's meant to be. It seems to have a purpose, not just hoarding Wii consoles.
> 
> Clearly has a purpose though. Going through the dude's twitter and youtube trying to figure it out.
> He has similar collections of GBA carts, Wii games, Gamecubes. Must be running some time of online service. He's definitely doing shiny hunting on the older Pokemon games at least.




Oh no you're right, I just found it funny before I found out the purpose, still kinda funny though. And yeah, something to do with using all of them in for shiny hunting. I assume he wants to obtain many shinies legitimately but is also trying to be super efficient about it.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Oh no you're right, I just found it funny before I found out the purpose, still kinda funny though. And yeah, something to do with using all of them in for shiny hunting. I assume he wants to obtain many shinies legitimately but is also trying to be super efficient about it.


Reminds me of those people who made robots that search for shiny Pokemon: 









hippy dave said:


> View attachment 283919


Not the worst case mod I've seen.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 9, 2021)

Shaders for Minecraft builds are like makeup for women's faces.


----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2021)

*THE METAVERSE*


----------



## Xzi (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 9, 2021)

That last one is the most evil of all


----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 10, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Samus is just 1 inch taller than me


----------



## Xzi (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## DJPlace (Nov 10, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 283998


that look on his face is priceless.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 10, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Samus is just 1 inch taller than me


Ok but who's got the bigger butt?


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## izy (Nov 10, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 284001


the secret ingredient is to wait 15 years to not saturate the market


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 10, 2021)

Feel old yet?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 10, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Ok but who's got the bigger butt?


Obviously her.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Nov 10, 2021)

This is a ridiculous comparison. One is released every single year (generally on the same exact console numerous times) with microscopic changes, the other is a full remake of a game from fifteen years ago on a console from two generations later and only one single time. Theres a really big difference between buying a game with minor differences fifteen years later a second time versus buying the same game with minor differences ten times in a row often less than a year apart.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 10, 2021)

samcambolt270 said:


> This is a ridiculous comparison. One is released every single year (generally on the same exact console numerous times) with microscopic changes, the other is a full remake of a game from fifteen years ago on a console from two generations later and only one single time. Theres a really big difference between buying a game with minor differences fifteen years later a second time versus buying the same game with minor differences ten times in a row often less than a year apart.



It's honestly difficult to take this seriously given your profile picture... ;o;


----------



## samcambolt270 (Nov 10, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> It's honestly difficult to take this seriously given your profile picture... ;o;


An anime avatar isn't that much better than...  Ok actually, maybe you're right.


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 10, 2021)

samcambolt270 said:


> This is a ridiculous comparison. One is released every single year (generally on the same exact console numerous times) with microscopic changes, the other is a full remake of a game from fifteen years ago on a console from two generations later and only one single time. Theres a really big difference between buying a game with minor differences fifteen years later a second time versus buying the same game with minor differences ten times in a row often less than a year apart.





squee666 said:


> the secret ingredient is to wait 15 years to not saturate the market


The point is that it's the dual pack of two games that are the same game, not that it's a remake of an existing game


----------



## samcambolt270 (Nov 10, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> The point is that it's the dual pack of two games that are the same game, not that it's a remake of an existing game


I fail to see your point? What idiot buys both games? The point is for different people to have either version for trading purposes.
EDIT: Wait, what the fuck? They sell a dual pack!? I literally just noticed that.


----------



## pustal (Nov 10, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> I don't think it is meant to be, but seeing the futility of owning that many Wii consoles displayed like that was hilarious to me.


My take is that to use with the LAN Multiplayer Mario Kart Mod.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 10, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Obviously her.


Then I'm sorry you're just not my type, I'm sticking with Samus.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 10, 2021)

pustal said:


> My take is that to use with the LAN Multiplayer Mario Kart Mod.


Or a Wolverine network of wiis   ha ha ha


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## pustal (Nov 10, 2021)

impeeza said:


> Or a Wolverine network of wiis   ha ha ha


What's a Wolverine network?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 10, 2021)

dahmn youh haxhorz...


----------



## impeeza (Nov 10, 2021)

pustal said:


> What's a Wolverine network?



was a multi processor over lan computing


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 10, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Feel old yet?
> 
> View attachment 284006


If only. :-(

Since my company uses monitors until they expire from themselves, VGA is still a pretty common component. Power cables are still standard on monitors, so these haven't changed. I'm fairly sure the smaller variant (lower right) is still used in some prehistoric (but still in use printers). And our cash registers use 4 small com ports (and those things are still there on newer printers, so it's not outdated either).
I wish I could say I haven't seen the larger com-ports, but alas: just two days ago I had to look for a COM-> UTP connector because this cash register printer had no other way to communicate.

But ey...at least PS2 keyboards and mice are finally phasing out. Not in favor of USB 3.1, though.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 10, 2021)

I have a 2021 Dell monitor, It uses VGA port my cannon printer uses a 2 wire power cord and my 2020 asus mainboard have VGA, D-9 con port and PS/2 kyeboard-mouse connectors,  they are today defacto standard.

Yes the USB-C is a first attemp to reeplace all of they but we are years to that happen,  I even think mac never that happen, today they are using a USB-C like connector no compatible with standard, so...


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2021)

The only thing important in your comment


impeeza said:


> I have a 2021 Dell monitor, It uses VGA port my cannon printer uses a 2 wire power cord and my 2020 a*sus* mainboard have VGA, D-9 con port and PS/2 kyeboard-mouse connectors,  they are today defacto standard.
> 
> Yes the USB-C is a first attemp to reeplace all of they but we are years to that happen,  I even think mac never that happen, today they are using a USB-C like connector no compatible with standard, so...


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 10, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Hambrew (Nov 11, 2021)

heres a fun one I made myself in lieu of 'recent' events



Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Nov 11, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 284168
> 
> View attachment 284169


What… is this

I haven’t seen a trailer for the remasters, this worries me


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 11, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> What… is this
> 
> I haven’t seen a trailer for the remasters, this worries me



They look gorgeous actually, the only issue are the character models, which is still a huge letdown.


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## pustal (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Nov 11, 2021)

Anxiety_timmy said:


> View attachment 284054


No, everything is wrong with this.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 12, 2021)

gotta wonder why everyone decided to go crazy over bowsette like it was something new. it's not his first time havin tits you now


----------



## Hambrew (Nov 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 12, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 284425


Lol, that download link... ninten.do
More like ninten.dont


----------



## Ottoclav (Nov 12, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 283453
> Samus literally has my explicit permission to do so.


Average Male height worldwide is more like 5'8".


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 12, 2021)

Ottoclav said:


> Average Male height worldwide is more like 5'8".


Yeah idk where they got that figure from, it's not the average for the world or the UK or the US. I'm just under 5'10 which is still above average for the UK.


----------



## Ottoclav (Nov 12, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Yeah idk where they got that figure from, it's not the average for the world or the UK or the US. I'm just under 5'10 which is still above average for the UK.


yeah, same here, in height and in life accomplishments.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 12, 2021)

Ottoclav said:


> yeah, same here, in height and in life accomplishments.


True, I feel like getting 100% items in Metroid Dread is above average for life accomplishments


----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 12, 2021)

Last year? Hummm, We just travel back to 2019?  Please No....


----------



## DudderButter (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 13, 2021)

This is actual gameplay from the First Person Mode while CJ is on a quad bike... Yes.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 13, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> This is actual gameplay from the First Person Mode while CJ is on a quad bike... Yes.
> 
> View attachment 284516


Simultaneously nightmarish and vomit-inducing.  Well done, Rockstar.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Patxinco (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## tech3475 (Nov 13, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Feel old yet?
> 
> View attachment 284006



You forgot the dongles.


----------



## vincentx77 (Nov 13, 2021)

Maybe I've missed this somewhere in the last several pages of discussion, but why are the right and left arrows gone on the front page meme box?


----------



## sloppycrap (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (Nov 14, 2021)

Patxinco said:


> View attachment 284618


Nice to see someone has been reading my comments haha


----------



## Xzi (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Big_8 (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Big_8 (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Big_8 (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Axido (Nov 15, 2021)

Veho said:


>



The joke doesn't work because of the d in Seed. This somehow triggers my OCD.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Issac (Nov 15, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 284861


Omg! Spoilers!!! ;P 


(spoilers for the first 15 seconds of the series  )


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## DudderButter (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 16, 2021)

*GBA TEMP Wars: Definitive Edition *@WiiMiiSwitch Vs, @Alexander1970


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 16, 2021)

Conkers bad fur day intensifies


If only


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2021)

"With our new object smoothing algorithm this remaster will be a breeze! Keep the right angles, anything larger than a right angle is a curve and needs to be smoothed to fuck." 
"But what if there's some other shape that shouldn't be smoothed out?" 
"Nonsense."









Check out the smoothness of DEEZ NUTS


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Working_Goose (Nov 16, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 285202


I love Scott Pilgrim! (The comics, the movie, the video game and the songs!)


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 16, 2021)

It's my tribute to an old friend here @Julie_Pilgrim , much love! If you're out there somewhere Pilgrim...send a "LIKE".....oh well.


----------



## pustal (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 17, 2021)

Veho said:


> "With our new object smoothing algorithm this remaster will be a breeze! Keep the right angles, anything larger than a right angle is a curve and needs to be smoothed to fuck."
> "But what if there's some other shape that shouldn't be smoothed out?"
> "Nonsense."
> 
> ...


Seriusly?!!  that is the craziest thing ever, how you will put that nut?  it drive me nuts!


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 17, 2021)

SuperIdol said:


> ikea is racist


That's why you have to upgrade yourself with meatballs, try not to get lost in its labyrinthine areas, and destroy it from within once and for all, after defeating the big boss:



Spoiler



the prime minister of Sweden


----------



## Veho (Nov 17, 2021)

SuperIdol said:


> ikea is racist


Can you elaborate?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2021)

C'mon guys, almost at page #700


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 17, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> C'mon guys, almost at page #700


I promised myself I wouldn't come on guys until there are a thousand pages


----------



## LeyendaV (Nov 17, 2021)

After everything has been said and done, I think we all know there's only one way to actually unban your hacked console.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Nov 17, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> That's why you have to upgrade yourself with meatballs, try not to get lost in its labyrinthine areas, and destroy it from within once and for all, after defeating the big boss:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's EMMIs but instead of killer robots they're some deformed faceless freaks who tell you the store's closed.


----------



## Maq47 (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Guacaholey (Nov 18, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 285017


Me when BDSP doesn't have anything after Gen IV.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 18, 2021)

bondage dominance sado pasichism


----------



## Localhorst86 (Nov 18, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> bondage dominance sado pasichism


Bible Discussion Study Porn


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 285466


Well first of all do you know how much plumbers and other skilled tradesmen make nowadays, and second _HE WON THE MANSION IN A RIGGED CONTEST HE DIDN'T BUY IT DID YOU EVEN PLAY THE GAMES GEEZE  _


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Nov 18, 2021)

Page 700


----------



## MockyLock (Nov 18, 2021)

Fail.
It's now page 700.

EDIT - Ah ah ! It seems i'm the one !


----------



## impeeza (Nov 18, 2021)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> Page 700


Almost, you miss by one 



MockyLock said:


> Fail.
> It's now page 700.
> 
> EDIT - Ah ah ! It seems i'm the one !


Hurray!!


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Emperor_Norton (Nov 18, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Nice to see Link isn't the only one into fish


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 19, 2021)

ALL YOU FUCKING HAVE TO DO, IS TO GET THE TWO SMALL KEYS ON THE BOTTOM, RAISE THE WATER ONCE, GET THE KEY BEHIND THE WALL SAVE AND QUIT (to respawn at top floor without raising tge water level avoiding twister rooms and Zelda's Lullaby), AND OPEN MIDDLE TOWER DOORS TO GET LONGSHOT AND BOSS KEY, SAVE AND QUIT (to respawn at top floor without needing another key) AND GO STRAIGHT TO MORPHA


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 19, 2021)

Right?  RIGHT?


----------



## impeeza (Nov 19, 2021)

Nop


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 19, 2021)

NO THEY ARE STILL NEW


----------



## rantex92 (Nov 19, 2021)

memes in my memes in my memes in my memes


----------



## AlexMCS (Nov 19, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 285657
> 
> Right?  RIGHT?



16-bit is not retro for me at all.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 19, 2021)

I have a Game Boy new on box, is technically new but common, its a lot old.  

about PS2  ask a teenager if plays a PS2  and you will get your answer


----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 285657
> 
> Right?  RIGHT?


"Retro" is up to 16 bit. 32 bit and up is still just "old".

I guess it becomes "retro" when people start copying the aesthetics in modern works, and I don't see anyone rushing to copy the low-texture, low-poly bullshit of the early 3D games, let me tell you.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 19, 2021)

Veho said:


> "Retro" is up to 16 bit. 32 bit and up is still just "old".
> 
> I guess it becomes "retro" when people start copying the aesthetics in modern works, and I don't see anyone rushing to copy the low-texture, low-poly bullshit of the early 3D games, let me tell you.


Yeah there've been multiple games out recently with "PS1 aesthetic"


----------



## impeeza (Nov 19, 2021)

also you can find LOTS of games in 8-bit  graphics


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Nov 19, 2021)

Veho said:


> "Retro" is up to 16 bit. 32 bit and up is still just "old".
> 
> I guess it becomes "retro" when people start copying the aesthetics in modern works, and I don't see anyone rushing to copy the low-texture, low-poly bullshit of the early 3D games, let me tell you.


It's starting to become a thing, slowly. It's still probably got a few years before it really could take off.

I think part of it is that the 16bit era just kinda ages well in general for most folks, even for ones who weren't around for it. It takes a more specific view on graphics, (and usually a nice helping of nostalgia), for low-poly 3d to appeal right now, I think.

At the end of the day, it's always an opinion thing. I for one readily await the influx of PSX and N64 styled games.


----------



## bahamut920 (Nov 19, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> https://gbatemp.net/attachments/rdt_20211119_0435466236056468676039393-jpg.285657/
> 
> Right?  RIGHT?


There has been more time between the release of the PS2 and the modern day than there was between the release of the NES and the PS2.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2021)

Veho said:


> "Retro" is up to 16 bit. 32 bit and up is still just "old".
> 
> I guess it becomes "retro" when people start copying the aesthetics in modern works, and I don't see anyone rushing to copy the low-texture, low-poly bullshit of the early 3D games, let me tell you.


Well, imo, n64 is the last retro console.
It's a 64 bits console, but it's still retro...


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Guacaholey (Nov 20, 2021)

Veho said:


> "Retro" is up to 16 bit. 32 bit and up is still just "old".
> 
> I guess it becomes "retro" when people start copying the aesthetics in modern works, and I don't see anyone rushing to copy the low-texture, low-poly bullshit of the early 3D games, let me tell you.


Laughs in lauch Valheim


----------



## Xzi (Nov 20, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 285637
> 
> ALL YOU FUCKING HAVE TO DO, IS TO GET THE TWO SMALL KEYS ON THE BOTTOM, RAISE THE WATER ONCE, GET THE KEY BEHIND THE WALL SAVE AND QUIT (to respawn at top floor without raising tge water level avoiding twister rooms and Zelda's Lullaby), AND OPEN MIDDLE TOWER DOORS TO GET LONGSHOT AND BOSS KEY, SAVE AND QUIT (to respawn at top floor without needing another key) AND GO STRAIGHT TO MORPHA


Poorly-worded meme.  Should've been, "let me get this straight, you think the water temple is easy?"

Also, of course easily-accessible online video guides made it simpler.  OoT was released back when we still relied mostly on print, and unless you paid out, you typically didn't even get screenshots.  Everything in that effing temple looked the same.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 20, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Poorly-worded meme.  Should've been, "let me get this straight, you think the water temple is easy?"
> 
> Also, of course easily-accessible online video guides made it simpler.  OoT was released back when we still relied mostly on print, and unless you paid out, you typically didn't even get screenshots.  Everything in that effing temple looked the same.


I've been playing Ocarina of Time since 1999.
Around 2005 discovered that Saving and Quitting allowed to skip nearly half of the dungeon.
Try it


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Plazorn (Nov 20, 2021)

LeyendaV said:


> After everything has been said and done, I think we all know there's only one way to actually unban your hacked console.
> 
> View attachment 285399


Tell me this is real


----------



## impeeza (Nov 20, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 285896



I really love the riddle,  (the original answer is the Human 4 as toddler, 2 as adult 3 as old )



Plazorn said:


> Tell me this is real


Yeah man, just like Santa.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 20, 2021)

Old


----------



## impeeza (Nov 20, 2021)

Very old. Have webs on it


----------



## rantex92 (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## jahrs (Nov 21, 2021)

So I found the combination of the n64 controller and that peppa pig meme enjoy


----------



## Veho (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 21, 2021)

Veho said:


>


wait...what...my peanut brain, how have I never noticed


----------



## DudderButter (Nov 22, 2021)

Just checked out GameBanana and noticed that there are mods for the game. Love the dedication in the community.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 22, 2021)

it's all coming together


----------



## Xzi (Nov 22, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> it's all coming together
> View attachment 286250


Zuck's SAO would be $100 a month for the ad-free version, and it'd still have separate pay-to-win MTX.


----------



## rantex92 (Nov 22, 2021)

I dont have friends ... i have family....


----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## CTR640 (Nov 22, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Brock is breathing intensively!


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 23, 2021)

And you thought it stood for Dual Screen...


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 23, 2021)

Pretty sure it's karma.


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 23, 2021)

*Now we wait for them to throw up the sprinkles (updates)*


----------



## 64bitmodels (Nov 23, 2021)

america


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 23, 2021)

64bitmodels said:


> america


With oil? Don't you mean FOR oil?


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 23, 2021)

Metroad


----------



## DudderButter (Nov 23, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Metroad
> 
> View attachment 286594


Alt. Costume.


----------



## Plazorn (Nov 24, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Metroad
> 
> View attachment 286594


Explains why they act so stupid


----------



## 1B51004 (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## DarknessPlay3r (Nov 24, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 286581


O.o the fuck, that's how much it is per litter here right now....


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## RichardTheKing (Nov 24, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 286581


That's actually somewhat close...for Australia. Sydney, at least.


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Nov 24, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Pretty sure it's karma.
> 
> 
> View attachment 286422


Dude don't make me cry again, Big Smoke is like a brother to me 

Anyways, with tears in my eyes i bring this. it's awful, horrible, and much more and i love it.


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 24, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> That's actually somewhat close...for Australia. Sydney, at least.


It's $3.29 a *gallon* here in USA, Ohio.


----------



## Navi4205_ (Nov 24, 2021)

It's about £1.40 per Litre over here. So about double-ish.


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Nov 24, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 286717


Who even said Goat Simulator is bad ? x)


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 25, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 286581


Well, the premium gallon price in this pic is the actual price of a liter here in quebec
Btw, a liter is less than a third of a gallon


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 286868


The Pokemon's name is Jynx, not Jinx, so no sexy times for her


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Nov 25, 2021)

Any DRG nerds here?


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## pustal (Nov 26, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 286868


This is one of those 00's porn Flash games, ain't it?


----------



## leon315 (Nov 26, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 286868


I really don't get this joke, explain plz?


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Nov 26, 2021)

Dear god! someone bring out the big, teleporting, laser shooting, wheel thingy!


----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## DudderButter (Nov 26, 2021)

Veho said:


>


It's like we live in a dystopian or something.


----------



## rimoJO (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## DudderButter (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 28, 2021)

Veho said:


>


*after spending fifteen minutes of finding the "quote" button*

Pfff...stupid millenials.


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## hallo23 (Nov 28, 2021)

Veho said:


>


This is exactcly the reason why I love the ability Unaware.


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 28, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Buff Pikachu now has a worthy challenger.


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 28, 2021)

*And I know he has not slept with my Mom, even though he always claims it...he's only 7*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 29, 2021)

_**Nostalgia Sigh*


*_


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Nov 29, 2021)

Spamogus


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 29, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> _**Nostalgia Sigh*
> View attachment 287438*_


Literally 1984
i don't get it though


----------



## AlexMCS (Nov 29, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> _**Nostalgia Sigh*
> View attachment 287438*_



Back in the day, black was the only choice for a long time over here.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Stealphie (Nov 29, 2021)

the indie devs...


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 29, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> _**Nostalgia Sigh*
> View attachment 287438*_


Sir Henry Ford said:
You can choose any color you want when you buy the model Ford T... 
as long as it's black...


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Budsixz (Nov 30, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 287609


NEW Anniversary ultimate special premium edition plus pro max S(T) XL


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 287609


Ha ha ha losers, waiting for games that will never be released. Meanwhile I'm waiting for Beyond Good and Evil 2, which is sure to come out any day now. They showed a trailed and everything. Aaaany day now...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 30, 2021)

Veho said:


> Ha ha ha losers, waiting for games that will never be released. Meanwhile I'm waiting for Beyond Good and Evil 2, which is sure to come out any day now. They showed a trailed and everything. Aaaany day now...



It will happen, eventually... Right Ganesh?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Dec 1, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 287646


Watch out! buncha angry "patriotic" southerners are gonna see this and get in denial-based anger again!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 1, 2021)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> Watch out! buncha angry "patriotic" southerners are gonna see this and get in denial-based anger again!


Maybe they can go back to their country…wait


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Stealphie (Dec 1, 2021)

Veho said:


>


artist?


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> artist?


This guy: https://www.reddit.com/user/philmphoto/


----------



## impeeza (Dec 2, 2021)

Veho said:


>


You make me feel a "Toad" ;(


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2021)

Magikarp is gaming related, right?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2021)

Veho said:


> Magikarp is gaming related, right?


Love the body
Dislike the face
Damn i said that so many times...


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Dec 3, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Love the body
> Dislike the face
> Damn i said that so many times...


What you haven't considered is the evolution.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 287988


"pokEMon Is NOT aBoUt grIndiNG"


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 3, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 287988


Why do they keep doing this. As if there aren't already enough Bidoof in the wild.


----------



## supershadow64ds (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Plazorn (Dec 4, 2021)

gudenau said:


> View attachment 288200


Linux is like the Android of computers


----------



## impeeza (Dec 4, 2021)

Bahh. I was hearing that for 20 years now...


----------



## impeeza (Dec 4, 2021)

Plazorn said:


> Linux is like the Android of computers


Android is Linux


----------



## WG481 (Dec 4, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Credit: Amy Freeman
> View attachment 283420


As Waluigi, I officially certify this product.

This is awesome.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 4, 2021)

Plazorn said:


> Linux is like the Android of computers


But without the 70% market share?


----------



## JaapDaniels (Dec 4, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> But without the 70% market share?


I dunno, if you count all game consoles, home-automation, mobilephones... i'm pretty sure we come very close to the 70% if not more.


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 4, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 4, 2021)

The meme is talking about desktops s.o. if you think about devices. Java has the most ahre of all. Even o IoT


----------



## Vila_ (Dec 4, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WG481 (Dec 4, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 288286


And now, Mario the Speed Demon has been exorcised


----------



## Chary (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Dec 4, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 288311



I love how the first POST takes like, 2  hours to finish.


----------



## supershadow64ds (Dec 4, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 288311


The absolute worst. I built a 486 DOS PC with very expensive parts and it refuses to even turn on the power supply.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 5, 2021)

padoru returns



(Art by https://mobile.twitter.com/Kobolter_)


----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 5, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 288382


Sonic in this caption certainly has no relation to this statement, and any resemblance to real life situations was purely coincidental.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 5, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> Sonic in this caption certainly has no relation to this statement, and any resemblance to real life situations was purely coincidental.


Such is the way of memes


----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Dec 6, 2021)

Veho said:


>



Linux is the real winner here. I am sure it works on both of those machines.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Linux is the real winner here. I am sure it works on both of those machines.


Bla bla bla open source bla bla bla
In the mean time, it needs emulator to run windows games


----------



## gudenau (Dec 6, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Bla bla bla open source bla bla bla
> In the mean time, it needs emulator to run windows games



What emulator?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2021)

gudenau said:


> What emulator?


Wine or something like that...


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 6, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Wine or something like that...


well, i would, but currently i have nothing to whine about.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 6, 2021)

then crossover that


----------



## gudenau (Dec 6, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Wine or something like that...



WINE Is Not an Emulator, it's right there in the name. .-.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Natural (Dec 6, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 287988



NPCs in Pokemon are just walking Exp. fodder and Pokedex entries.


----------



## Deleted member 568503 (Dec 6, 2021)

I will break nintendo hq if this real.


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 6, 2021)

REKT said:


> I will break nintendo hq if this real.


this is real


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 6, 2021)

REKT said:


> I will break nintendo hq if this real.





banjo2 said:


> this is real



I can't wait.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 288537


"GOD" is "DOG" backwards. You need a "EFINK HTIW GOD" to take on "DOG WITH KNIFE"; without it, "DOG" and "GOD" cancel each other out and you have "KNIFE" to deal with. 

Dog with a knife wins every time.


----------



## rimoJO (Dec 6, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 288462


----------



## Mythical (Dec 7, 2021)

gudenau said:


> WINE Is Not an Emulator, it's right there in the name. .-.


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 7, 2021)

damn polly, polly the inmortal


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 7, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 288382


considering how big of babies some gamers are I'm surprised they aren't buying both


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## ian0 (Dec 7, 2021)

dont know if posted


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## ian0 (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Natural (Dec 7, 2021)

Found the first image on Twitter (by xiwa @xiwashiwa) and thought it was both hilarious and adorable.

Second image is from an old Facebook post.


----------



## ian0 (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 9, 2021)

Cough,


----------



## sloppycrap (Dec 9, 2021)

ian0 said:


> View attachment 288743





Dude on the bass is *rocking*. SSIII is one of my favorite games


----------



## Reploid (Dec 9, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 288844


What does it mean exactly? EmuNand is shorter, but has golden egg?


----------



## impeeza (Dec 9, 2021)

nop, It's about the statement of the big N, they says:  - the problem is on the "emu" (lation) -  so go F&%/% we will "Emu" , ñu and ostriches if we want.


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 9, 2021)

Reploid said:


> What does it mean exactly? EmuNand is shorter, but has golden egg?


It's a Switch term. It means you have found the Golden egg on a secret screen.


----------



## Reploid (Dec 9, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> It's a Switch term. It means you have found the Golden egg on a secret screen.


I saw no golden eggs on my switch, never used emunand tho.


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## SG854 (Dec 9, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 288537


Can God create a sword so heavy that he  himself cannot carry?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 9, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Can God create a sword so heavy that he  himself cannot carry?


Yes


----------



## CTR640 (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 9, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> Yes


Then he isn't omnipotent since he can't lift it
However, if he can't create one, he still isn't omnipotent.
That's why we should talk about nigh-omnipotence


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 10, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Then he isn't omnipotent since he can't lift it
> However, if he can't create one, he still isn't omnipotent.
> That's why we should talk about nigh-omnipotence


As a demon, we thrive on watching god create their own undoing


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Rabbid4240 (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 10, 2021)

Every new Pokemon game ever.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Emperor_Norton (Dec 10, 2021)

Not mine, but felt it was worthy of a repost here.


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 10, 2021)

*@GhostLatte has a new Scheme...*


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 10, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> *@GhostLatte has a new Scheme...*
> View attachment 289125


People are so desperate to get a PS5 to the point that they're willing to fall for that, just to get one.


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 11, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 289142


.. With his Gun-fu, he's coming to get ya!


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 11, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> .. With his Gun-fu, he's coming to get ya!
> View attachment 289143


That's not PC Bro!


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 11, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> That's not PC Bro!


Well, he doesn't know that.


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 11, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> *@GhostLatte has a new Scheme...*
> View attachment 289125


Get in the van


----------



## Xzi (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 11, 2021)

Veho said:


>




Sounds like somebody's been playing "Angry Birds"


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 11, 2021)

Halo Infinite Easter Egg...


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 11, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 289265
> Halo Infinite Easter Egg...


for real? lmfao need to find that....if its real


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 11, 2021)

Sora Takihawa said:


> for real? lmfao need to find that....if its real


It's real! https://screenrant.com/halo-infinite-giant-sandwich-easter-egg/


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 11, 2021)

i saw it am near it ill look xD


----------



## impeeza (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## RichardTheKing (Dec 12, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 289320


Meh - I'm waiting for a brand-new LoZ game that DOESN'T suck ass. No stamina, no fragility, no open-world map screen devoid of markers thereby giving the player almost zero direction (and they even keep this for quests, which is utter idiocy), proper dungeons, Heart Pieces, more tools than just four runes...heck, it can even have linear progression.
Anything's better than what they experimented with last time, and the last "brand-new" game outside of it was 2013's A Link Between Worlds. Almost been a decade without anything new and worthwhile.


----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## gudenau (Dec 12, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> View attachment 289236



My brother thought the same thing until I told him VC was emulation (at the time 100% of it was), he didn't believe me at the time but he must have looked it up because he never complained about me emulating stuff afterwards.


----------



## gudenau (Dec 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 12, 2021)

gudenau said:


> My brother thought the same thing until I told him VC was emulation (at the time 100% of it was), he didn't believe me at the time but he must have looked it up because he never complained about me emulating stuff afterwards.


VC is so emulsion what even super Mario bros for wii uses a ROM downloaded from a pirate site taken down by the same big N.



https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/...o-download-a-mario-rom-and-sell-it-back-to-us


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 13, 2021)

what the anti-vaxxer has to do with any of that?


----------



## impeeza (Dec 13, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 289265
> Halo Infinite Easter Egg...


And, how the wife answer?


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 13, 2021)

impeeza said:


> And, how the wife answer?


Don't know...and I'm not married. Just thought was funny.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 13, 2021)

I am, and I can ensure you, she will make the sandwich... with my D%$%


----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## crabycowman123 (Dec 13, 2021)

impeeza said:


> VC is so emulsion what even super Mario bros for wii uses a ROM downloaded from a pirate site taken down by the same big N.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/...o-download-a-mario-rom-and-sell-it-back-to-us


The presence of an iNES header does not necessarily mean the file was obtained illegally, see this article: https://gonintendo.com/stories/3201...e-proof-that-nintendo-did-not-download-a-supe

And while differences in iNES headers are possible when comparing dumps, they are not random and there aren't many opportunities for differences (The header is only 16 bytes, and much of that is consistent information like memory sizes and mapper).


----------



## impeeza (Dec 13, 2021)

The iNES header was created specifically for the emulator,  If N was using his own orignal ROM, that ROM hasn't the iNES header, the ROM doesn't originally have it, it's adde to inform to iNES emulator about special data and properties of the cartridge.  It's a lot of coincidence what N develop a exact method for his own emulators...


----------



## gudenau (Dec 13, 2021)

Veho said:


>


That feeling when you buy Disarming Personality from Bello.


----------



## gudenau (Dec 13, 2021)

impeeza said:


> The iNES header was created specifically for the emulator,  If N was using his own orignal ROM, that ROM hasn't the iNES header, the ROM doesn't originally have it, it's adde to inform to iNES emulator about special data and properties of the cartridge.  It's a lot of coincidence what N develop a exact method for his own emulators...


It isn't much metadata and they could have just used the same format because it was already a thing. It isn't exactly hard to dill out that information.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 13, 2021)

Another variation on a classic


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## 64bitmodels (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 13, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 289094


Seems like Boris Johnson still knows how to entertain...


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Dec 14, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 289630


Netflix knows no bounds at this point, it's actually sad seeing some of my mid-late teenager favorites get butchered so hard...at least we won't be seeing anymore of that abhorrent, insultingly bad cowboy bebop one, i lost it when i saw the Ed reveal, looked like something out of a fucking sega genesis commercial (no offense sega, even you guys are better than this...even today.)


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Fevirre (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 15, 2021)

Fevirre said:


>






A bid on local market place: wario world for PC (with emulator)


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 15, 2021)

@Veho I prefer this one >


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 15, 2021)

@p1ngpong , is that you?  jk


----------



## impeeza (Dec 15, 2021)

VinsCool said:


>


that's is a *pri*est


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 15, 2021)

*If @JuanMena made Video Games...


*
credit : https://twitter.com/hyprblast


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 15, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 289829


What if he goes even further?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 15, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> *If @JuanMena made Video Games...
> View attachment 289865*
> credit : https://twitter.com/hyprblast


Empty and Cold like my soul and heart.


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 15, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Empty and Cold like my soul and heart.


Cheer up bro. I meant it as a compliment. You are the Horny man.


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 15, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Cheer up bro. I meant it as a compliment. You are the Horny man.


I'm so shallow that I'd float if I attempt to suicide by drowning.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 15, 2021)

@BigOnYa 
Just kidding. I'm always horny.


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 15, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> *If @JuanMena made Video Games...
> View attachment 289865*
> credit : https://twitter.com/hyprblast


hot dog breath of the wild


----------



## Plazorn (Dec 16, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 289751


I've been there!


----------



## Xzi (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Oqerine (Dec 16, 2021)

potatooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Oqerine (Dec 16, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Every new Pokemon game ever.
> 
> View attachment 289045


dead corpse used fly!


----------



## Oqerine (Dec 16, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 288250


gen 1 is garbage


----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 16, 2021)

Veho said:


>



Gear Metal...? Yes, gear metal indeed.


----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Gear Metal...? Yes, gear metal indeed.


Cargo space?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 16, 2021)

Veho said:


> Cargo space?



No, car go vroom vroom.


----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> No, car go vroom vroom.


Car no go space. Car go road.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Dec 16, 2021)

Julius Belmont my beloved.


----------



## izy (Dec 16, 2021)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> View attachment 289993
> Julius Belmont my beloved.


juts remember him


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 16, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Cheer up bro. I meant it as a compliment. You are the Horny man.




*I beg to differ *[also at @JuanMena ]


----------



## SONIC122 (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## SONIC122 (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## SONIC122 (Dec 16, 2021)

like this so it can get on homepage


----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 17, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 290099


that's the kind of things that happen when you have a rich friend who always want to play pay2win games


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## SONIC122 (Dec 17, 2021)

*Like this post or your balls get busted.*


----------



## bahamut920 (Dec 17, 2021)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 289922


Musou players: "Better not waste time, where's the line for Hell?"


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Wavy (Dec 18, 2021)

From @quake_txt on Twitter


----------



## JavaScribe (Dec 18, 2021)

64bitmodels said:


>


Name one Forza Motorsport title currently on sale...


----------



## impeeza (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## SONIC122 (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 18, 2021)

Wavy said:


> View attachment 290212
> From @quake_txt on Twitter


I never understood why he keeps saying that.


----------



## SONIC122 (Dec 18, 2021)

lul


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## FriendlyPolygon (Dec 18, 2021)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 290219


Making "Hot swap" discs here will be like...


----------



## Snomannen_kalle (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2021)

Snomannen_kalle said:


> View attachment 290361


It checks out. Owning those will ensure you don't procreate


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 19, 2021)

Snomannen_kalle said:


> View attachment 290361


I wonder which way you should put it because... there are hole everywhere


----------



## JaapDaniels (Dec 19, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> I wonder which way you should put it because... there are hole everywhere


That's the idea, they try to fit it on taking so much time, it never comes to the real deal.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## 64bitmodels (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 20, 2021)

3ds is for far the best mobile console ever


----------



## 64bitmodels (Dec 20, 2021)

unpopular opinion but PS2 > gamecube


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 20, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 290474


I'm genuinely curious to hear what someone who thinks that has to say to actually justify that opinion...


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 290503


He doesn't have a PS5? Yaaasss, dump his ass gurl.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2021)

64bitmodels said:


>


The horrors of a dystopian cyberpunk future. The yellowish-gray slivers are Soylent. It's not the human version of Soylent... yet. But time is running out. 

It's art


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 20, 2021)

Veho said:


> He doesn't have a PS5? Yaaasss, dump his ass gurl.


Plus, no FIFA 20


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 20, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 290503


.. Or is it because he "plays" Fifa.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Dec 20, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 290549


For added realism you should have had it red ring of death


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 20, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> For added realism you should have had it red ring of death


Fixed


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 290637


"Not in the mood? Mood's a thing for cattle and loveplay, not fighting!"


----------



## impeeza (Dec 21, 2021)

No me


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## dragon12 (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 21, 2021)

dragon12 said:


>


How the duck is that game related?


----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> How the duck is that game related?


It's from Animal Crossing.
Do you even play games?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 21, 2021)

Veho said:


> It's from Animal Crossing.
> Do you even play games?


Actually... i don't... must be why XD


----------



## impeeza (Dec 21, 2021)

I don't like go to therapy, so don't play A.C.XXX.


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 21, 2021)

I tried, but after 5 min, had to quit and delete it. So stupid!


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Dec 22, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 290700


relatable


----------



## jahrs (Dec 22, 2021)

Why does it feel like the last few pages have just been like the same 3 people making outdated jokes about video games and incels. Guys your on a site called gbatemp save the self-deprication for a site where its not the equivalent of high fiving a cactus.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 22, 2021)

waow


----------



## impeeza (Dec 22, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 290700



This could be a solution :


----------



## impeeza (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 22, 2021)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 290730





impeeza said:


> View attachment 290747


Sorry but both were posted within the last 3 pages, so..


----------



## Stealphie (Dec 22, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 22, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> Sorry but both were posted within the last 3 pages, so..


He he, Was I so slept?


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 23, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 290831


I mean... I've been working 40-60+ hours over the past several weeks, still had enough time to game. Playing a game with the boys though, that's a different story...


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## pustal (Dec 24, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 290637


_"Swordfighting is a little like making love. It's not always what you do, but what you say." _


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## sailr (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas, Soviet Union




Then the Soviet Union died


----------



## Plazorn (Dec 25, 2021)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 291112


Plot twist: The Grinch _*is *_Santa


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 291133


OBJECTION!


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 25, 2021)

Uiaad said:


>


Some here are so young to understand it.  Still very funny.


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Zense (Dec 25, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 291133


Man this brings back some memories!


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Xzi (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 26, 2021)

Red... And blinking


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 26, 2021)

D, c


----------



## samcambolt270 (Dec 27, 2021)

Christmas is over T_T


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 27, 2021)

IRS pin 800K fine to mc hammer on 2015. If you owe money to government is "slammer time"


----------



## Working_Goose (Dec 27, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 291191


It Takes Two, A Way Out, Rocket League, Stardew Valley, Minecraft... Split Screen games got rar, but they are not dead!


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Dec 27, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 291304


the Gameboy battery led IS red! *facepalm* and it doesn't blink, it fades


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Dec 27, 2021)

zupi said:


> the Gameboy battery led IS red! *facepalm* and it doesn't blink, it fades


For all the GBA handhelds it does change to red when the battery is low, and technically the gameboy micro blinks but only for a few seconds when you turn it on.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 27, 2021)

*cue theme song*


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 28, 2021)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 291112




the Santa we need now


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 30, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 291779


Bring it on, Elon


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 30, 2021)

*Evolution Of Rockstar*


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 291781


Under 200 fps? It's literally worse than stop-motion animation, who made that game, Ray Harryhausen? My eeeyes


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## BORTZ (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 30, 2021)

and a dick chariot...cause why wouldn't you '_>'


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 291495


Gamers be like, “Why don’t girls like me?!”
Then post shit like this about girls


----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## BORTZ (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 31, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 291890


That white hardware hurts my eyes...


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 1, 2022)

So tempers today is from hospital but hope all of you have the best new year


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 284293



Can someone make me a Joker meme where he says something like "Select and Start are not part of the Konami code, and I'm tired of pretending they are" >


----------



## banjo2 (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 1, 2022)

Not quite sure what he's on about, but still better than that whole "Princess is in another castle" bullshit


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Jan 1, 2022)

Bullshit I call mimic bonfire on that. Your not gonna get me a again dark souls. Now where's the ass on a bonfire I need to give it a colonoscopy with this zweihander.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 1, 2022)

SonyUSA said:


> Can someone make me a Joker meme where he says something like "Select and Start are not part of the Konami code, and I'm tired of pretending they are" >


----------



## rimoJO (Jan 1, 2022)

SonyUSA said:


> Can someone make me a Joker meme where he says something like "Select and Start are not part of the Konami code, and I'm tired of pretending they are" >


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 290278



uh, I think I know someone.

AncientBoi


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 1, 2022)

The good timeline leaked into our current timeline, just a little bit.


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 1, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> uh, I think I know someone.
> 
> AncientBoi
> 
> View attachment 292034


You're atleast double that (no offense of course)..


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 1, 2022)

BORTZ said:


> The good timeline leaked into our current timeline, just a little bit.
> View attachment 292057


She's the one from the School of Rock movie. They did a reunion with Jack Black along with the others as well.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 1, 2022)

rimoJO said:


> View attachment 292031



Perfect


----------



## rimoJO (Jan 1, 2022)

SonyUSA said:


> Perfect


thank you!


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 2, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Unless I need new glasses, it's written 200$, which is worth 10 gold, right?


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 3, 2022)

accidentaly clicked the wrong button when liking the previous comment
this made me laugh


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 3, 2022)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 292008


If they're stopping you from experiencing some 4K sex mod in Minecraft, then maybe they're doing society a favor


----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 3, 2022)

Veho said:


>


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## BORTZ (Jan 4, 2022)

OC. 
I just finished SMTV. Really good, makes some huge steps forward.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Stealphie (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Axido (Jan 4, 2022)

Veho said:


>


I really hope that this is real and that the Sega letter has a special place inside the Nintendo HQ for everyone to see. That would be hilarious.


----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## SonowRaevius (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Sundree (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Jaapdaniels1984 (Jan 6, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 292549


Missing the free PS5 pro with GTA V add


----------



## tabzer (Jan 6, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 292502


I'd eat (almost) all of those and enjoy them... but why won't they show us the perfect cookie?


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## DJPlace (Jan 6, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 292330


i bet there were playing super strip smash bros  if you lose you stock you lose you clothes.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## leon315 (Jan 6, 2022)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 292315


I don't get it, anyone explain it plz? why this braixen is so afraid to be put in the computer?


----------



## Xzi (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 6, 2022)

leon315 said:


> I don't get it, anyone explain it plz? why this braixen is so afraid to be put in the computer?


The gnome environment is ugly and unusable for some people, others love it


----------



## leon315 (Jan 6, 2022)

impeeza said:


> The gnome environment is ugly and unusable for some people, others love it


what? u mean dwarf? but what has it to do witha braixen?


----------



## SONIC122 (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## SONIC122 (Jan 6, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



DaCringe.mp4


----------



## rimoJO (Jan 6, 2022)

impeeza said:


> The gnome environment is ugly and unusable for some people, others love it


gnome is a great enviroment lol


----------



## impeeza (Jan 6, 2022)

rimoJO said:


> gnome is a great enviroment lol


I agree with you, the meme not


----------



## rimoJO (Jan 7, 2022)

impeeza said:


> I agree with you, the meme not


at least it's running an ubuntu-based os though, could be worse (debian lol)


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Guacaholey (Jan 7, 2022)

leon315 said:


> I don't get it, anyone explain it plz? why this braixen is so afraid to be put in the computer?


Linux preferences. Some people don't like that Gnome isn't as easily customizable or as modern/sleek as other desktop environments, but it's very snappy and light on resources (at least what's currently used, there were some heavier versions and Unity isn't the lightest).


----------



## Working_Goose (Jan 7, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 292628


gaming on smartphone is great too


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 7, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 292742




https://gamerant.com/mario-decorations-playstation-store/


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## SONIC122 (Jan 7, 2022)

Can you guys see me?


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 7, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 292742





jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 292750


You would not believe how much this makes me uncomfortable.
Please find/make more


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Willgheminass (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 8, 2022)

The_Provider said:


> View attachment 292793



...Oddly specific, god rest his soul...


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 292810


-snip-


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 8, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> when you post pic, wait for it to load to screen, then you can click on pic, select n drag corner square to resize before post.


Yeah just did it, but i think automatically it shows the original resolution now it just looks way too bloated/blurry.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Yeah just did it, but i think automatically it shows the original resolution now it just looks way too bloated/blurry.


yea some better than others.  You can always use this free site also.
https://resizing.app/features/resize-png/


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 8, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> yea some better than others.  You can always use this free site also.
> https://resizing.app/features/resize-png/


Wouldn't that do the same thing? I don't think it upscales/cleans the image. 
Yep, just tried it.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 292810


If the maymay you find is so tiny, use the "search Google for this image" or a similar function, and you'll get different sizes.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 8, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 292549




oowww @GhostLatte would like that. LoL


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 8, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 292878




That's Polly taking a bath, losing all his green paint.


----------



## Veho (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Jan 9, 2022)

Spoiler: if you don't know



this guy


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 9, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 292990


meh, cool math games was still the go to


----------



## impeeza (Jan 9, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 292990


Pong tells you something?


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 9, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> meh, cool math games was still the go to




I should know. I Flunked Them All.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 9, 2022)

*

*


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 9, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> oowww @GhostLatte would like that. LoL


Replace kids with tempers


----------



## JavaScribe (Jan 9, 2022)

Guacaholey said:


> Linux preferences. Some people don't like that Gnome isn't as easily customizable or as modern/sleek as other desktop environments, but it's very snappy and light on resources (at least what's currently used, there were some heavier versions and Unity isn't the lightest).


Personally, I think GNOME feels more like a smartphone/tablet UI than a desktop UI, which isn't something I want on my desktop computer. I imagine a Pokemon Center PC would likely be touch-based, though... in which case it seems to me like a pretty reasonable choice to use GNOME. 
At least, I assume a Pokemon Center "PC" would be more like a kiosk than a PC. Someone who remembers the anime better would probably know. Now I'm curious.

Still, based braixen. I'd personally go with Xfce or Plasma (depending on specs).


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> *View attachment 292991*


Thanks, now I feel old.


----------



## impeeza (Jan 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> *View attachment 292991*


And 35 years ago was like:


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 10, 2022)

impeeza said:


> And 35 years ago was like:
> 
> View attachment 293072


Thanks god i'm not THAT old
Even though i played it a lot when i was young...er...


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Jan 10, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## impeeza (Jan 10, 2022)

Scary as hell, principally because will be true


----------



## Veho (Jan 10, 2022)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 293118


The song reminded me of this: 

 


Anyway. I don't know what gave people the romantic idea that a Martian colony would be, for some, a leisurely resort where one could simply lounge without having to lift a single finger, whole someone else did the work? Because for the first hundred years or more the colony will be a squalid dump where absolutely everyone will have to pull their weight and then some just to survive. Anyone even suggesting living there for free while everyone else toils would get ground up into mulch to grow potatoes pretty darn fast. What's Musk gonna do, send a stern email?

Kim Stanley Robinson wrote a book or two on the subject.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 10, 2022)

E: wrong thread. Again.


----------



## Fevirre (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Willgheminass (Jan 11, 2022)

Jiehfeng said:


> ...Oddly specific, god rest his soul...


For clarification, I am in fact in a home, with my original launch edition switch and sitting comfortably in my bedroom in case anyone was worried. I thought about making a meme with this template and took the opportunity.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 11, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 293280


Bowser?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 11, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Bowser?


Bet


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 11, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 293310


That "spoiler" thing always bothered me.
If you want to avoid spoilers... just don't go on internet and play the god forsaken game instead?


----------



## Plazorn (Jan 11, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 293255


so, the legends are true...


----------



## LanHikariDS (Jan 11, 2022)

Anxiety_timmy said:


> View attachment 293294


I respectfully disagree


----------



## Plazorn (Jan 11, 2022)

LanHikariDS said:


> I respectfully disagree


weird, yet crafty censorship. and what game is this?


----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2022)

Plazorn said:


> weird, yet crafty censorship. and what game is this?


Says on the disk, Onechanbara 2Z: Chaos.


----------



## Plazorn (Jan 11, 2022)

Veho said:


> Says on the disk, Onechanbara 2Z: Chaos.


thanks, I wasn't sure that was a brand name or not


----------



## pustal (Jan 12, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 292990


They still exist, I know some people that work for them. And made it big a few years back with Agar.io. They are now owned by Tencent.


----------



## Guacaholey (Jan 12, 2022)

Anxiety_timmy said:


> View attachment 293294


Laughs in Onechanbara.


----------



## LanHikariDS (Jan 12, 2022)

Guacaholey said:


> Laughs in Onechanbara.
> View attachment 293323


Already beat you to it 
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-meme-box.532361/post-9714744


----------



## gudenau (Jan 12, 2022)

Anxiety_timmy said:


> View attachment 293294


I need to get a real disk, I have every other version of it. :V


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 12, 2022)

Mario's getting more adventurous in his old age, and I respect that


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Mario's getting more adventurous in his old age, and I respect that
> 
> View attachment 293422


Whioe browsing for latest episodes of pokemon on a torrent site, i ended up on a pokemon porn...
I was like... really...?
Then i've been told
Well, pokemon is 25 years old, they have to adapt to the current AND first generation of peoples who follows it


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 12, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Whioe browsing for latest episodes of pokemon on a torrent site, i ended up on a pokemon porn...
> I was like... really...?
> Then i've been told
> Well, pokemon is 25 years old, they have to adapt to the current AND first generation of peoples who follows it


Gotta Poke'em'all


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 12, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Mario's getting more adventurous in his old age, and I respect that
> 
> View attachment 293422


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## sloppycrap (Jan 12, 2022)

Guacaholey said:


> Laughs in Onechanbara.
> View attachment 293323




Bloodborne's got ass


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 13, 2022)

sloppycrap said:


> Bloodborne's got ass
> 
> View attachment 293471


SHAUDHAUDHAUDHAUDA
What is that? The laugh of a new character in One Piece?


----------



## banjo2 (Jan 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 293405


Why are other streamers living in 2017? I'm living in 2022 personally


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 13, 2022)

banjo2 said:


> Why are other streamers living in 2017? I'm living in 2022 personally


I know this is a joke but, it's because it was created in 2017 (and i'm too lazy to edit it out).


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## duwen (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 13, 2022)

Veho said:


>


.. Why is Magikarp moonwalking?


----------



## impeeza (Jan 13, 2022)

Blowalking?


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## sloppycrap (Jan 14, 2022)

duwen said:


> View attachment 293554


* license to a copy of a JPEG.  It's Steam, except all you own is the right to say "I'm row 32768 in EA's FIFA 2027 spreadsheet"


----------



## sloppycrap (Jan 14, 2022)

I was approximately today years old when I learned the Zillion (SMS) computer code characters were mirrored arabic numerals: https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/588176-zillion/63391409


----------



## impeeza (Jan 14, 2022)

On the professor's Layton series there are some puzzles using that symbols!!!


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 14, 2022)

Run link, run...


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jan 14, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Run link, run...


That's Zelda you imbezzel! Link's the princess!


----------



## Veho (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 14, 2022)

Me:


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## HellGhast (Jan 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 293087



You know it! Games are more enjoyable in a dark room.


----------



## ciaomao (Jan 14, 2022)

after not a single yamo and ninja is left ...easily said bruce.


----------



## sloppycrap (Jan 14, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Me:
> View attachment 293649


In 1989, people looked at me funny when I had my Game Boy with me all the time. Now *everyone* has a Game Boy with them all the time, and they still look at me funny when I whip out my Vita. An actual Vita, I didn't nickname my penis.


----------



## sloppycrap (Jan 14, 2022)

ciaomao said:


> after not a single yamo and ninja is left ...easily said bruce.


That game is still one of my top 5 of all time. Let's see: Bruce Lee, Shinobi, Silent Hill 2, Metal Gear Solid 3, I think I may have said Samurai Shodown 3 before but I'm not sure. iI'll have to think about #5.


----------



## ciaomao (Jan 14, 2022)

sloppycrap said:


> That game is still one of my top 5 of all time. Let's see: Bruce Lee, Shinobi, Silent Hill 2, Metal Gear Solid 3, I think I may have said Samurai Shodown 3 before but I'm not sure. iI'll have to think about #5.


yes, the original will be remembered forever!  That was the outro of "Return of Fury" from 2019. Right now I'm playing "Bruce Lee II" from 2015. Both parts were released for the C64.


----------



## sloppycrap (Jan 14, 2022)

ciaomao said:


> yes, the original will be remembered forever!  That was the outro of "Return of Fury" from 2019. Right now I'm playing "Bruce Lee II" from 2015. Both parts were released for the C64.


I've never heard of either of those.  Time to go looking...

Thanks!

There's a C64 cartridge out there called "Bruce Lee Trilogy" with all three games.  This is a bad picture (my camera turned it all blue) but it looks great in person.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 15, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 293701


Infrared chicken


----------



## ciaomao (Jan 15, 2022)

sloppycrap said:


> I've never heard of either of those.  Time to go looking...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> There's a C64 cartridge out there called "Bruce Lee Trilogy" with all three games.  This is a bad picture (my camera turned it all blue) but it looks great in person.


Yes, and all three games combined take less space than the forwarder I created for them on my switch  Each game is from a different dev. and also plays a bit different. I really enjoyed the level design of RoF, but II feels more smooth. Time to continue, where you stopped decades ago, right? You are on a mission my friend


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## sloppycrap (Jan 15, 2022)

ciaomao said:


> Yes, and all three games combined take less space than the forwarder I created for them on my switch  Each game is from a different dev. and also plays a bit different. I really enjoyed the level design of RoF, but II feels more smooth. Time to continue, where you stopped decades ago, right? You are on a mission my friend



Hell yes I'm on a mission.  I got my first game over the first time I went in the water.  This is going to be fun.  Thank you for showing me what I missed!


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 15, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> View attachment 293779


"Oh get off your high horse you giant pricks!"


----------



## Veho (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Jan 16, 2022)

Veho said:


> "Oh get off your high horse you giant pricks!"


where can i get this? still wat 2 of them as a keychain... maybe more for my fellow workers.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 16, 2022)

JaapDaniels said:


> where can i get this? still wat 2 of them as a keychain... maybe more for my fellow workers.


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kenburns/thumby-the-tiny-playable-keychain
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/thumby-the-tiny-playable-keychain#/

$20 apiece. They're shipping already, you can still order one, it's not a scam.

But it's completely unplayable, it's the size of a postage stamp, has a 72×40 monochrome (not even grayscale) screen, it only has 5 games at the moment, some of which are also unplayable, they're hoping the "community" will develop some more, but so far it's just a (very impressive) novelty keyring.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 16, 2022)

Veho said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kenburns/thumby-the-tiny-playable-keychain
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/thumby-the-tiny-playable-keychain#/
> 
> $20 apiece. They're shipping already, you can still order one, it's not a scam.
> ...


Yeah I think Game Boy Micro is about the smallest functional for me. Those newish clamshell keychain ones are supposed to be good too, shame the screen is limited to 50Hz


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 16, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Yeah I think Game Boy Micro is about the smallest functional for me. Those newish clamshell keychain ones are supposed to be good too, shame the screen is limited to 50Hz


and 48p


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 16, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> and 48p


I'm guessing you mean 480p  but that's not bad for most of the platforms it might be emulating. Apart from a few PAL games where it might be an advantage, 50Hz will be a downside for most games/platforms.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 16, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I'm guessing you mean 480p  but that's not bad for most of the platforms it might be emulating. Apart from a few PAL games where it might be an advantage, 50Hz will be a downside for most games/platforms.


nononononononono
I really meant 48p


----------



## Veho (Jan 16, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I'm guessing you mean 480p  but that's not bad for most of the platforms it might be emulating. Apart from a few PAL games where it might be an advantage, 50Hz will be a downside for most games/platforms.


Not really. 

I assume you mean the Funkey S, the other miniature retro gaming handheld? It has a weird 240x240 screen which doesn't really suit any of the consoles it emulates.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 16, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> nononononononono
> I really meant 48p


Hm, are you still talking about this new tiny one posted above? The clamshell one I was referring to, I just looked it up and it's the FunKey S, and says it's 240x240. Square aspect ratio doesn't sound ideal either tbh.


----------



## Veho (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 17, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> meme


This. All the damn time.


----------



## banjo2 (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 17, 2022)

Cool Fence!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 17, 2022)

And I can bet you will run


----------



## Owenge (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Guacaholey (Jan 17, 2022)

Owenge said:


>


She's definitely using the Ditto.


----------



## impeeza (Jan 17, 2022)

Owenge said:


>


She is gotta getting all


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 17, 2022)

impeeza said:


> She is gotta getting all
> View attachment 294079View attachment 294080View attachment 294081View attachment 294082View attachment 294083


That Charmander one looks super smooth.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> That Charmander one looks super smooth.


you want to try it?


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 17, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> you want to try it?


I ain't got no pussy.. 'mam!


----------



## Uiaad (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 17, 2022)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Veho (Jan 17, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


>


----------



## impeeza (Jan 17, 2022)

YES!


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 294088


"John, we've already told you this. You can't keep putting mario figures on the pipes, it creeps the customers out."


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 18, 2022)

Every one refuses to read


----------



## jahrs (Jan 18, 2022)

No he's just to dumb to realize the bongo attachment now works with dolphin


----------



## Xzi (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 18, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 294128


"é"


----------



## rimoJO (Jan 18, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Every one refuses to read


Dolphin


----------



## impeeza (Jan 18, 2022)

rimoJO said:


> Dolphin


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 294173




Hey, how'd you know my military experience?! lol


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 18, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Hey, how'd you know my military experience?! lol


Also, I bet that's where you had your first exposure being around lots of men..
/s


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 18, 2022)

DUH


----------



## impeeza (Jan 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 294173



Every single time I get online...


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## gudenau (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 19, 2022)

gudenau said:


> View attachment 294277


dam you midnight posters...I actually had something funny to post for once and ya beat me to it


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## 64bitmodels (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 19, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


>


to be fair. it looks like they are already taking the whip to activision blizzard considering bobby is getting canned right away


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jan 19, 2022)

I'm waiting on the price increasement to ms consoles and games...
This means the've got far too much on thier plate right now, so they'll be either really expensive or go the EA route.
which means playstation still got a lot o cards in thier hand...
i wouldn't go that fast on saying the battle is lost...


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 19, 2022)

JaapDaniels said:


> I'm waiting on the price increasement to ms consoles and games...
> This means the've got far too much on thier plate right now, so they'll be either really expensive or go the EA route.
> which means playstation still got a lot o cards in thier hand...
> i wouldn't go that fast on saying the battle is lost...




I own 1 EA game. early NASCAR. I didn't do much with it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 19, 2022)

Even Flextape cannot fix it


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Jan 19, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 294402


I didn't realize Burger King was also part of the acquisition.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 19, 2022)

Xzi said:


> I didn't realize Burger King was also part of the acquisition.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 19, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 294422


"Eat verification Big Mac to proceed."


----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 294422


"You will be assimilated. Your brand identity will be added to ours. Your corporate culture will adapt to service us. Resistance is futile."


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 20, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 294422


Noooo.... they want to acquire #metoo


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 20, 2022)

*Coming Soon...*


----------



## gudenau (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 20, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> *Coming Soon...*
> View attachment 294524


.. And GoW, Forza, GoldenEye, Banjo Kazooie a-aand Knuckles!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 20, 2022)

Someone on Reddit:





No... it's serious.


----------



## gudenau (Jan 20, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Someone on Reddit:
> 
> View attachment 294567
> 
> No... it's serious.



That doesn't look too bad. Figure out what parts those where and repair the traces.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 20, 2022)

gudenau said:


> That doesn't look too bad. Figure out what parts those where and repair the traces.


It's something you  would really, really do?


----------



## Veho (Jan 20, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Someone on Reddit:
> 
> View attachment 294567


Where to start? Start by buying a new DS Lite...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 20, 2022)

Veho said:


> Where to start? Start by buying a new DS Lite...


"Asking for a friend"


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 20, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> "Asking for a friend"


Indeed. Tell your "friend"


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 20, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 294596


tits


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 20, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> tits


And bobs!


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## sloppycrap (Jan 20, 2022)

sloppycrap said:


> That game is still one of my top 5 of all time. Let's see: Bruce Lee, Shinobi, Silent Hill 2, Metal Gear Solid 3, I think I may have said Samurai Shodown 3 before but I'm not sure. iI'll have to think about #5.


fucking Hotline fucking Miami. I'm ashamed I forgot about that. 1) Bruce Lee 2) Hotline Miami 3) Silent Hill 2 4) Metal Gear Solid 3 5) Shinobi

Hotline Miami. Just play it. JUST PLAY IT. It could swap places with Silent Hill 2, and I think SH2 is slightly better than HM, but they're so close I don't actually care.

And then Keyboard Drumset Fucking Werewolf. And then Hotline Miami 2. 2 wasn't so great, but it was the same game as HL1 but you couldn't use anything you knew about HL1 to finish it.  That made it great.


----------



## gudenau (Jan 20, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> It's something you  would really, really do?



Yeah totally.


----------



## gudenau (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## sloppycrap (Jan 20, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 294598


The more I see this, the more I can't tell if he thinks video games are better or worse or if there should be a difference or what.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 21, 2022)

gudenau said:


> Yeah totally.


I mean yea your right it's possible to fix, not _that_ bad, but *pretty* bad. Hopefully a lesson was learned atleast from it.


----------



## ghjfdtg (Jan 21, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Someone on Reddit:
> 
> View attachment 294567
> 
> No... it's serious.


Looks fixable to me but a few traces have been cut. Pretty annoying to get that fixed.


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 21, 2022)

based kiryu


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 21, 2022)

gudenau said:


> Yeah totally.


Woah! Really tho?

I then envy your soldering skills.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 21, 2022)

ghjfdtg said:


> Looks fixable to me but a few traces have been cut. Pretty annoying to get that fixed.


Agree.


----------



## impeeza (Jan 21, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Someone on Reddit:
> 
> View attachment 294567
> 
> No... it's serious.



I don't think even worth the time. Only for demonstrate your soldering skills and microscope ability


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## FriendlyPolygon (Jan 21, 2022)

I'm late but still


----------



## impeeza (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 21, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 294693


yea i just reported him


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 21, 2022)

LordBritish said:


> Fuck you


No u


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 21, 2022)

LordBritish said:


> I can troll more before they come


seems like they deleted your message on the activision thread already


----------



## Xzi (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 21, 2022)

Love me a good dust up.. Too bad i wasn't here to witness it.


----------



## gudenau (Jan 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Love me a good dust up.. Too bad i wasn't here to witness it.



It was just NSFW stuff and streaming, you didn't miss anything.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Love me a good dust up.. Too bad i wasn't here to witness it.


in short, the guy posted minecraft porn link a bit everywhere (including here) and when someone reacted, i told him i already reported, then the guy became angry and started spamming
here's a sample


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 22, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> in short, the guy posted minecraft porn link a bit everywhere (including here) and when someone reacted, i told him i already reported, then the guy became angry and started spamming
> here's a sample


Very childish..


----------



## impeeza (Jan 22, 2022)

They are trolls now and ever.  Thanks to the moderators


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Jan 22, 2022)

Here's some memes that i made while i was bored the other day:

 switch-pro-wii-u-controllers-meme


----------



## impeeza (Jan 22, 2022)

2DSGamerdude said:


> Here's some memes that i made while i was bored the other day:
> 
> switch-pro-wii-u-controllers-meme
> 
> View attachment 294799



My first "pro" was a wii classic connected through a 8bitdo adapter


----------



## impeeza (Jan 22, 2022)

JuanMena said:


>


Which is that console / controller?


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Jan 22, 2022)

impeeza said:


> My first "pro" was a wii classic connected through a 8bitdo adapter



Haha, indeed! mine too via 8bitdo adapter and Gulikit dock using switch lite! 

no need for the 70$ switch "pro" controller! 
there are SO-OH much cheaper options that work great even if they aren't nintendo licenced/party.


----------



## impeeza (Jan 22, 2022)

Very. I just buy a 15 USD pro controller for my wife, have NFC, wake up and HD rumble even.   And for my I brought the last year a 8bitdo SN30 plus for 12USD


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## gudenau (Jan 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 294797


With good internet and assuming the console/CDN can handle it, that should only take like 10 minutes.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 294797


thicc butt...


----------



## Flame (Jan 23, 2022)

JuanMena said:


>



is that christian bale from american psycho.

she gonna die.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 23, 2022)

Flame said:


> is that christian bale from american psycho.
> 
> she gonna die.


Let’s see Paul Allen’s meme


----------



## Veho (Jan 23, 2022)

GhostLatte said:


> Let’s see Paul Allen’s meme


That crisp template graphics... that perfect use of meme... that tasteful yet legible font... my God, it doesn't even have a "memegenerator" watermark...


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 294896


I gotta admit, that's just impressive


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 23, 2022)

1B51004 said:


> I gotta admit, that's just impressive


yea... he fucks, sucks and licks himself at the same time


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 23, 2022)

video games were never good


----------



## Xzi (Jan 24, 2022)

Stealphie said:


> video games were never good


A lot of years between the 1980s and "modern" though.  Plus there have always been, and will always be, those devs who reject the trend of shitty monetization models.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## 64bitmodels (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## gudenau (Jan 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 295047


Oh hey I still used a wired one of those.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 295046


to be fair, there are exceptions, satisfactory being a good one


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 24, 2022)

gudenau said:


> Oh hey I still used a wired one of those.


The 360 controller is one of my favorites (minus the D-pad, it can be be a pain sometimes).


----------



## gudenau (Jan 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> The 360 controller is one of my favorites (minus the D-pad, it can be be a pain sometimes).


I have used it so much I think I am close to getting though the rubber on the left stick.


----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## rimoJO (Jan 25, 2022)

Veho said:


>


shakespeare been real quiet since this tragedy dropped


----------



## Veho (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 25, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Wouldn't step on them if I were you


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 25, 2022)

Veho said:


>



Medieval times style Gamestop is like.


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Emperor_Norton (Jan 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 295245



*Phase 3, after already beating phase 2 without healing left


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 25, 2022)

Emperor_Norton said:


> *Phase 3, after already beating phase 2 without healing left


Don't forget Twilight Princess and its 4-phases final boss


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 295244


Not Voltorb
It's Electrode


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 25, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Don't forget Twilight Princess and its 4-phases final boss


Actually Ganon on TP wasn't that difficult in my experience, though the horse section can be annoying (goes for all the horse sections in that game).


----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Actually Ganon on TP wasn't that difficult in my experience, though the horse section can be annoying (goes for all the horse sections in that game).


I never said it was difficult


----------



## Xzi (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## SONIC122 (Jan 25, 2022)

facts


----------



## Xzi (Jan 25, 2022)

SONIC122 said:


> facts


I have Madden 16, got it for $3 from GameStop.  How people are stupid enough to pay full price for these I'll never know.


----------



## Veho (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Jan 25, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Well at least drift would never be a problem if you could disable each stick independently in software.


----------



## SONIC122 (Jan 26, 2022)

boing


----------



## LanHikariDS (Jan 26, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Well at least drift would never be a problem if you could disable each stick independently in software.


Until some psychotic developer takes advantage of the entire controller ala Steel Battalion


----------



## SONIC122 (Jan 26, 2022)

sorry for the shit sound quality.but she asked if the LongBoy can play fortnite. Boomers.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 26, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 295274


It looks like Playstation is sucking his dick at the end of the GIF


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jan 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 295360


I thought that was common knowledge...to the point the European versions had to have the subtitles altered or removed (R&C 2, 3, Gladiator).


----------



## Xzi (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 295484



I mean...  https://gbatemp.net/threads/crysis-4-announced.606830/


----------



## Reploid (Jan 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 295359


nod mah boi


----------



## impeeza (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 27, 2022)

Specially when playing with friends.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 27, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 295520


Basically the COD Mobile text chatrooms in a nutshell (especially the global rooms).


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## SONIC122 (Jan 27, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## HellGhast (Jan 27, 2022)

Veho said:


>



Is that a DualShock-5 !?!
Nice! Love all the back paddles, and the side paddles, and the front paddles, and the behind paddles, not to mention the extra analog sticks, must make for one hell of a customisable gameplay... but re-mapping is going to be a [email protected]


----------



## impeeza (Jan 27, 2022)

Veho said:


>


That F%&$&$% thing trigger my Trypophobia


----------



## pustal (Jan 28, 2022)

Stealphie said:


> video games were never good





Xzi said:


> A lot of years between the 1980s and "modern" though.  Plus there have always been, and will always be, those devs who reject the trend of shitty monetization models.


To be honest, a lot of old days difficulty, specially in the 80s and early 90s was simply due to bad game design, as there wasn't exactly literature on it, nor the industry had maturity to have developed design standards. Of course some games had and still are made to have high difficulty by design.

There is also a lot of childhood memories of difficulty that exist because we were younger back then. I find that playing a lot of old games I found difficult then and much easier playing them now.



Veho said:


>


So, which one is the real download button?


----------



## Xzi (Jan 28, 2022)

pustal said:


> To be honest, a lot of old days difficulty, specially in the 80s and early 90s was simply due to bad game design, as there wasn't exactly literature on it, nor the industry had maturity to have developed design standards. Of course some games had and still are made to have high difficulty by design.


Yeah once the industry started focusing on consoles a bit more instead of arcades, there was no reason to keep using the "quarter eating" difficulty/design trends.  Some still did though, either out of laziness or just not knowing how to make games any other way.


----------



## Veho (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 28, 2022)

Veho said:


>


the more concerning part is that there are 2 controllers


----------



## draftguy (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Jan 28, 2022)

I don't remember where but I swore digimon was one of the first to have there mons basically genderless. I mean yeah the names are gendered sometimes but you could "mate" any 2 digis.


----------



## izy (Jan 29, 2022)

jahrs said:


> I don't remember where but I swore digimon was one of the first to have there mons basically genderless. I mean yeah the names are gendered sometimes but you could "mate" any 2 digis.


That's where your wrong, technically all Digimon are binary.


Also the sheer amount of waifu Mons would beg to differ.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## gudenau (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 30, 2022)

nice clean up mods


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 30, 2022)

I dunno what happened here, but seeing it's about garbage


----------



## jahrs (Jan 30, 2022)

izy said:


> That's where your wrong, technically all Digimon are binary.
> 
> 
> Also the sheer amount of waifu Mons would beg to differ.


Nope basic Google search digimon have no gender and are sexless they do have male or female attributes and have male or female tendencies. So your waifumons are all a lie or traps or technically nothing. Shame.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 30, 2022)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> I dunno what happened here, but seeing it's about garbage


IIRC somebody posted a bunch of YouTube videos, all in separate posts, each a minute apart.


----------



## banjo2 (Jan 30, 2022)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> I dunno what happened here, but seeing it's about garbage


@Trash_Bandatcoot haha get it


----------



## izy (Jan 30, 2022)

jahrs said:


> Nope basic Google search digimon have no gender and are sexless they do have male or female attributes and have male or female tendencies. So your waifumons are all a lie or traps or technically nothing. Shame.


im still right though

all digimon are *BINARY*

guessing you dont know what digimon are


----------



## jahrs (Jan 30, 2022)

Lol sorry just got the joke binary like binary code.* my brains fried I don't do well after long flights*


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 30, 2022)

@JuanMena  EVERYDAY, EVERY HOUR, EVEREADY™


----------



## Xzi (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 31, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 295907


Leaning forward legit makes me better at Mario Kart, I'm not joking.
I think it might just be because I'm closer to the screen so it's easier to see and react quickly to things.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 31, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Leaning forward legit makes me better at Mario Kart, I'm not joking.
> I think it might just be because I'm closer to the screen so it's easier to see and react quickly to things.


Yea well..  you do that when you're first or second, you lay back when you're 10th or 12th, right?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 31, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Yea well..  you do that when you're first or second, you lay back when you're 10th or 12th, right?


I'm never first or second, we play 200cc and I *suuuuck* at making those turns.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 31, 2022)

banjo2 said:


> @Trash_Bandatcoot haha get it


funny, ive been considering a name change


----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 31, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Sooo much graphic processing power...
All wasted...


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 31, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 296000


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## sloppycrap (Jan 31, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Sooo much graphic processing power...
> All wasted...


What are you talking about? All I see is money making machines, did you know kids on the internet think they're for playing video games?


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 31, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Leaning forward legit makes me better at Mario Kart, I'm not joking.
> I think it might just be because I'm closer to the screen so it's easier to see and react quickly to things.


Yea, somehow it makes me focus or be alert opposed to how i normally sit, and getting closer because of it does help. 
I find anything in the 150cc range and beyond (in MK games) punishing and kind of unfair, and the AI rubber banding doesn't help it either heh.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2022)

sloppycrap said:


> What are you talking about? All I see is money making machines, did you know kids on the internet think they're for playing video games?


For scalpers that's definitely money making lol


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 31, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Sooo much graphic processing power...
> All wasted...


bUt cAN IT Run cRySIS


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 31, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> bUt cAN IT Run cRySIS


It can make you cry, sis!


----------



## impeeza (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 296160


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 1, 2022)

Veho said:


>





Spoiler: NSFW? 



Removed because it made it to the front page.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 1, 2022)

LoL, a new meaning to fuq up.
@CoolMe


----------



## Axido (Feb 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 296160


----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## StrayGuitarist (Feb 1, 2022)

Fortnite's down again


----------



## HellGhast (Feb 2, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 295726



For real I've been there dude. Infact I always seem to do it over and over again with different games.

Spent over 2hours to customize my character's looks and load-out only to play for a couple of days before deleting the save so that I can create a new character coz I didn't think the old was looking hot enough, model usually a female protagonist.


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Feb 2, 2022)

This seems more accurate then any of the other responses I've read/seen about the situation literally nothing was lost.


----------



## SONIC122 (Feb 2, 2022)

let it drive off the cliff, roomba sucks.


----------



## SONIC122 (Feb 2, 2022)

FOOTBALL GAME?
SOCCER?
BASEBALL????


----------



## impeeza (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 2, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 293254


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 2, 2022)

From one of them random blogs I follow about obscure games


----------



## Guacaholey (Feb 3, 2022)

Just gonna bea text post, but with how convoluted the story for Kingdom Hearts has gotten over the years if there's ever a movie or TV series it should be directed by David Lynch, and he should also play Mickey Mouse.


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Feb 3, 2022)

The new Mario Kart looks so sick ‼‼


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 3, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Feb 3, 2022)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> From one of them random blogs I follow about obscure games


Obscure games are my jam, mind giving me a link to this blog?


----------



## SONIC122 (Feb 3, 2022)

*mutahar laugh* 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SONIC122 (Feb 3, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SONIC122 (Feb 3, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 4, 2022)

TheSpearGuy said:


> View attachment 296427
> 
> The new Mario Kart looks so sick ‼‼


Honestly, the N64 controller is a piece of shiet, but as like a vehicle/plane, it's kinda cool, lol, love me this retro render


Emperor_Norton said:


> Obscure games are my jam, mind giving me a link to this blog?


Sure thing, have three of them ^^
https://obscurevideogames.tumblr.com/
https://quirky-vg.tumblr.com/
http://www.thegaygamer.com/
Oh, an another too, lol
http://lunaticobscurity.blogspot.com/


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Sure thing, have three of them ^^
> https://obscurevideogames.tumblr.com/
> https://quirky-vg.tumblr.com/
> http://www.thegaygamer.com/
> ...


Awesome, thanks mate! I'll add all of these to my reading list, can never get enough of obscure games.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Guacaholey (Feb 4, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 296591


That is the second most inappropriate word I've seem spelled with six Unown


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 4, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## blue-moon (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## SAIYAN48 (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Feb 5, 2022)

blue-moon said:


> View attachment 296722


Their boat is the titanic?


----------



## gudenau (Feb 5, 2022)

SAIYAN48 said:


>



At least the Steam ones take like 1 minute and the game ones take like 10 at most.


----------



## impeeza (Feb 5, 2022)

gudenau said:


> At least the Steam ones take like 1 minute and the game ones take like 10 at most.


Or the PS5 1 hour update before any game


----------



## gudenau (Feb 5, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Or the PS5 1 hour update before any game



Yeah it's kinda dumb that the consoles don't seem to support fast internet.


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 296815


"I'm twelve, you libertarian sack of shit."


----------



## impeeza (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Feb 6, 2022)

You forgot taxes so your short a few dollars.


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Ericzander (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Norris (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Sundree (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 6, 2022)

gudenau said:


> Yeah it's kinda dumb that the consoles don't seem to support fast internet.




LoL, my laptop supports the internet. And yet It also takes like 2 hours to update.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 6, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 296990


alright imagine

baja blast kirby


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Caleck (Feb 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 296990


ok where can I buy these


----------



## rimoJO (Feb 7, 2022)

Caleck said:


> ok where can I buy these


ebay, mostly.
look up "bandai kirby ichiban kuji cups" on google and look through the images for any links, they'll typically go on ebay for around $100.
hope that helps


----------



## impeeza (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## gudenau (Feb 7, 2022)

Every other time I play this game I swear.


----------



## Big_8 (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 297072




Which one did loraina bobbit use?


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 7, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Which one did loraina bobbit use?


_*I had to look up who's that* _Well.. A steak knife of course, considering what she used it for.. She was just hungry, and wanted to cook some steak, but couldn't find any..


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Feb 7, 2022)

1B51004 said:


> alright imagine
> 
> baja blast kirby


the Spark/Plasma ability flavor.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 297072


Bob pickton may have used one or more of these


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Bob pickton may have used one or more of these




_*I had to look up who's that also* yuk._


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 7, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> _*I had to look up who's that also* yuk._


He chopped off his victims (49 in total, mostly prostitutes) and fed them to the pigs of his own farm


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 7, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 297021


Their usefulness seems to have swapped since 1992...
Last time I have seen one of those phone booth the urine smell just kept me away from even attempting to use the phone.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Feb 7, 2022)

Anxiety_timmy said:


> View attachment 297128


Relatable.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 8, 2022)

Anxiety_timmy said:


> View attachment 297128


Can also apply to the people addicted to Fortnite, Overwatch lootboxes, Apex Legends Skins, COD Warzone Microtransactions, and online gambling.


----------



## impeeza (Feb 8, 2022)

How Mario was able to kidnap jennika?


----------



## Xzi (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 8, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 297256


it's SO me, my very first game boy game was Pokemon Gold


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Feb 8, 2022)

*"EXPLOSIVES PLACED!"*


----------



## SONIC122 (Feb 8, 2022)

bruh that spelling thoooo


----------



## sloppycrap (Feb 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 297263


Maybe you just suck at video games  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Budsixz (Feb 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 297263


The best players have rich parents and have good pc and are in their teens with a lot of time


----------



## IS1982 (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## SONIC122 (Feb 8, 2022)

I would go to church every sunday if they cranked this song


----------



## sloppycrap (Feb 8, 2022)

SONIC122 said:


> I would go to church every sunday if they cranked this song



I don't think this is from The Lawrence Welk Show, but TLWS is awesome, no joke. Those are some talented people playing some cheesy music, and occasionally some bangers.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 9, 2022)

I'm not actually in any hurry personally, haven't played the trilogy yet. Worked my way through the main series tho so will get there.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 9, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 297353


The summoning ritual was a huge success! We have managed to summon a human child.


----------



## Veho (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 9, 2022)

Veho said:


>


.. Can't wait to play ET in VR!


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 9, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 297437


multiple stars in and she's still a jack ass. listen, I have contributed more to the survey corp in a week then the rest of your team combined since they showed up. this disrespect is uncalled for


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Feb 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 297434



The whole "don't sit too close to the TV" thing is because early CRTs could give off X-rays if provided too much voltage. The problem ended up being fixed rather quickly, most CRTs you find will have a proper regulator in them, but the now superstition lasted way longer.


----------



## SONIC122 (Feb 9, 2022)

bruh that dude with the orange guitar tho look how he playing it lmfao


----------



## impeeza (Feb 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 297434


90's:


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 9, 2022)

impeeza said:


> 90's:
> View attachment 297453


That's more like a guaranteed blindness, and the 3D effect doesn't help it either..
Still wish they should've ported that Virtual Boy Wario Land game on the 3DS.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> That's more like a guaranteed blindness, and the 3D effect doesn't help it either..
> Still wish they should've ported that Virtual Boy Wario Land game on the 3DS.


You can play it in 3D on Switch with Retroarch and a Labo VR headset (or cheap Chinese knock-off). I haven't checked if you can play it on PS4 Retroarch with PSVR, but that would be good too.

But yeah 3DS with no funky headgear would have been ideal.


----------



## LanHikariDS (Feb 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Still wish they should've ported that Virtual Boy Wario Land game on the 3DS.


But that would require Nintendo acknowledging the Virtual Boy


----------



## gudenau (Feb 10, 2022)

IanSkinner1982 said:


>



To be fair a lot of those turned out to be fake.


----------



## jahrs (Feb 10, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 297437


To be fair in the pokemon world your technically an adult at like 10 if using what that would be like In comparison to present day pokemon games then in the past in legends arceus you'd be an adult by like 6-8 years.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 10, 2022)

Latinos: 

Literally everybody else: ?


----------



## impeeza (Feb 10, 2022)

I don't know who is that H.P. but welcome


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Feb 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 297559


Oh boy, but how many hours of trying to figure out and get to be good on it.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 10, 2022)

gudenau said:


> Every other time I play this game I swear.



i gave up on yu-gi-oh. due to this game not being FTP all the time and everyone use meta cards and shit so i can't play my meme decks.


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 297559


hay now, at least when it comes from going from game cube to switch it's an improvement. got rid of the piece of crap that is analog triggers and moved back to a much more usable face button layout too. real nice on joycons to since you can quickly roll your thumb to a button given the size...no I am not joking, I really do dislike the game cube controller. it's usable but  there is better. it's a dam shame sony and microsoft adopted analog triggers. 99% of the time they serve no purpose besides having a stupid amount of travel on them


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## gudenau (Feb 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 297559


The Wii U gamepad is peak controller.


----------



## gudenau (Feb 11, 2022)

DJPlace said:


> i gave up on yu-gi-oh. due to this game not being FTP all the time and everyone use meta cards and shit so i can't play my meme decks.


I'm in gold with a meme deck, I don't know what you are upset about.

I also have not had to put any money into it.


----------



## Big_8 (Feb 11, 2022)

UltraSUPRA said:


> I'd buy Garry's Mod if my laptop wasn't crap.


i would by it if i had money


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Emperor_Norton (Feb 11, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 297638



Man, I miss Robin Williams. One of the greatest improv actors there ever was. For those who don't know, he named his daughter after Princess Zelda- she's been in a few movies herself.

Mental health is a difficult thing, and the social stigma against those affected just makes it worse. Doesn't help that the majority of healthcare around the world is plain terrible about actually doing anything for it.


----------



## LanHikariDS (Feb 11, 2022)

Emperor_Norton said:


> Man, I miss Robin Williams. One of the greatest improv actors there ever was. For those who don't know, he named his daughter after Princess Zelda- she's been in a few movies herself.
> 
> Mental health is a difficult thing, and the social stigma against those affected just makes it worse. Doesn't help that the majority of healthcare around the world is plain terrible about actually doing anything for it.


I honestly wish I were more aware of him when he was still alive. I've been listening to a lot of his standup at work, and he's a real treat to listen to.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 11, 2022)

gudenau said:


> I'm in gold with a meme deck, I don't know what you are upset about.
> 
> I also have not had to put any money into it.



i got to gold 4 also but after that.... screw that. cause you can rank down.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 11, 2022)

Playing games back then was a gamble... you never knew if you'd get shocked connecting this or not.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 11, 2022)

Big_8 said:


> i would by it if i had money


I would buy it if I weren't entirely uninterested in it.


----------



## Veho (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Feb 11, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Playing games back then was a gamble... you never knew if you'd get shocked connecting this or not.
> 
> View attachment 297644


We used to call that "gametv" (on spanish) and you need to have several arround, because when you get grounded, our moms know what removing it from TV set avoid to play so the guy at the corner store sell them a very high prices.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 11, 2022)

impeeza said:


> We used to call that "gametv" (on spanish) and you need to have several arround, because when you get grounded, our moms know what removing it from TV set avoid to play so the guy at the corner store sell them a very high prices.


When I was a kid, probably 8 years old... I can't remember what I did... but mom grounded me for 1 year without games.
She took that "gametv" and my Nintendo64's AV cables.

*Literally*, counted a year and exactly 365 days later, I reminded mom about it. She just gave me back my cables as if nothing happened.

I think my grades where going down or something...


----------



## impeeza (Feb 11, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> When I was a kid, probably 8 years old... I can't remember what I did... but mom grounded me for 1 year without games.
> She took that "gametv" and my Nintendo64's AV cables.
> 
> *Literally*, counted a year and exactly 365 days later, I reminded mom about it. She just gave me back my cables as if nothing happened.
> ...


Man 1 year that is "cruel and unusual punishment"


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 11, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Man 1 year that is "cruel and unusual punishment"


I was a kid.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Feb 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 297559


I think it's hilarious to track Nintendo's placement of the thumbsticks over the years, they pretty much go on a journey to return just about where they started.  Though first there was a single stick in the middle of a 3 pronged controller, which obviously is the most bizarre looking controller they ever released, but from there, they start with 2 sticks, left raised above the D-Pad, right below the ABXY buttons, just like the same placement Xbox has always adhered to.  Then the Wii Classic controllers had both thumbsticks placed below the other buttons as the PlayStations has always adhered to, and then the Wii U controllers had both thumbsticks raised, a layout no one else ever touched, arguably it might had made sense for this to be kinda Nintendo's defining layout (I honestly don't mind the Wii U pro controller placement, though I think I do still prefer the Switch's overall), and finally they returned to where they started with 2 thumbsticks, left side raised, right side lower.   The only placement Nintendo hasn't tried (or anybody for that matter) is left side lowered, and right side raised (which genuinely sounds awful lol).


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Feb 11, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> I think it's hilarious to track Nintendo's placement of the thumbsticks over the years, they pretty much go on a journey to return just about where they started.  Though first there was a single stick in the middle of a 3 pronged controller, which obviously is the most bizarre looking controller they ever released, but from there, they start with 2 sticks, left raised above the D-Pad, right below the ABXY buttons, just like the same placement Xbox has always adhered to.  Then the Wii Classic controllers had both thumbsticks placed below the other buttons as the PlayStations has always adhered to, and then the Wii U controllers had both thumbsticks raised, a layout no one else ever touched, arguably it might had made sense for this to be kinda Nintendo's defining layout (I honestly don't mind the Wii U pro controller placement, though I think I do still prefer the Switch's overall), and finally they returned to where they started with 2 thumbsticks, left side raised, right side lower.   The only placement Nintendo hasn't tried (or anybody for that matter) is left side lowered, and right side raised (which genuinely sounds awful lol).


It's funny what the PlayStation controller is a legacy from the Nintnedo-Sony Play Station design which is heavily based on the SNES one; if you put a draw of the SNES over a first PlayStation controller one they are almost identicall on the circles, Dpad and buttons.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Feb 11, 2022)

impeeza said:


> It's funny what the PlayStation controller is a legacy from the Nintnedo-Sony Play Station design which is heavily based on the SNES one; if you put a draw of the SNES over a first PlayStation controller one they are almost identicall on the circles, Dpad and buttons.


It becomes all the more evident when you look at the Wii Classic Controllers, those are literally just SNES controllers with 2 thumbsticks thrown on the bottom and 2 extra shoulder buttons.  And then the Wii Classic Controller Pro gave that SNES controller grips and moved the second shoulder buttons behind the front ones, and the reality was staring you in the face, it's a PlayStation controller lol.


----------



## Veho (Feb 11, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 297726


I don't get it   

Laura Palmer, Katamari Damacy... wut?


----------



## impeeza (Feb 11, 2022)

Veho said:


> I don't get it
> 
> Laura Palmer, Katamari Damacy... wut?


I am lost too.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Feb 11, 2022)

Big_8 said:


> i would by it if i had money


I would buy it if my laptops gpu wasn't inferior than the Wii U's gpu


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 11, 2022)

Veho said:


> I don't get it
> 
> Laura Palmer, Katamari Damacy... wut?


It's... round?


----------



## Veho (Feb 11, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> It's... round?


...and?


----------



## SONIC122 (Feb 11, 2022)

remember how u had to turn ur TV to channel 3 or 4 to play video games?


----------



## SONIC122 (Feb 11, 2022)

eugh


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 11, 2022)

Veho said:


> ...and?


...a katamari is also round?


----------



## pustal (Feb 11, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 297256


If you grew up with a Gameboy Color with an IPS screen mod, chances are you'll also grow up with Steam Deck 



hippy dave said:


> It's... round?



I thought it was because The King of All Cosmos is having a rainbow orgasm. Jowday was coming after him.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 11, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Totally Dick Dastardly there.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 11, 2022)

Veho said:


> ...and?





pustal said:


> I thought it was because The King of All Cosmos is having a rainbow orgasm. Jowday was coming after him.


Maybe this will help.


Maybe it won't.


----------



## Veho (Feb 11, 2022)

David Lynch... there's the Twin Peaks connection... as the King of all Cosmos... he destroyed the Moon and stars which set the plot of the game in motion... the Prince is rolling the katamari... which has Laura Palmer on it... the katamari kind of looks like a cup of coffee seen from above... Agent Dale Cooper likes coffee as black as midnight on a moonless night... Moonless because the Moon is missing, back to Katamari Damacy... 

Nope, still lost.


----------



## Veho (Feb 11, 2022)

I swear to God if it is something trivial I shall be very cross


----------



## Xzi (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 12, 2022)

Veho said:


> I swear to God if it is something trivial I shall be very cross


I mean, I already suggested the "because it's round" option.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 297843




 LoL, It's already here. ME for example.


----------



## impeeza (Feb 12, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> LoL, It's already here. ME for example.


My beard start to getting white, so me too soon.


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Axido (Feb 12, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Latinos:
> 
> Literally everybody else: ?
> 
> View attachment 297528


My spanish is fairly basic, but the wording there made me (Chargin') chuckle.

Please tell me this is not some kind of parody account.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2022)

Axido said:


> My spanish is fairly basic, but the wording there made me (Chargin') chuckle.
> 
> Please tell me this is not some kind of parody account.


It's not a parody. Apparently the translation into Spanish was made by Facebook.

I don't know how that went through Nintendo though.


----------



## Axido (Feb 12, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> It's not a parody. Apparently the translation into Spanish was made by Facebook.
> 
> I don't know how that went through Nintendo though.


WHAT WAS THE ORIGINAL TEXT THEN? 

Edit: Nvm. Found the English version of the tweet that calls him a "son of a gun".


----------



## impeeza (Feb 13, 2022)

"Son of a gun" = hijo de pistola. well I do prefer the automatic translation


----------



## gudenau (Feb 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 297886


2020 Linux Gamers: This game is working (minus these caveats). So Cool!


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 13, 2022)

Spoiler: NSFW?


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 13, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 298013


----------



## impeeza (Feb 13, 2022)

Ahhh. I finally get it.


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 13, 2022)

MOUTH MODE


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 13, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> MOUTH MODE
> 
> View attachment 298019


Why is Kirby's mouth under the belt?


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Why is Kirby's mouth under the belt?


You don't want to know.


----------



## impeeza (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Feb 13, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 298013


I have no clue what the last one is (a popular landline phone in the US?), but I'd say 3/4 of that image is made in China, 1/4 in Japan, at least 2/4 designed in Japan and 1/4 in the USA. xD


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 13, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 298050


.. I doubt he would complete that sentence without asking her to _pay_ to hear the rest of it.


----------



## Issac (Feb 13, 2022)

Veho said:


> I swear to God if it is something trivial I shall be very cross


I believe it's just a cross-referencing meme. Laura-Orb instead of a Katamari ball... and that's all


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## izy (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 14, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 298072


I need THIS to be my VLC media player icon for real


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 14, 2022)

Aloy isn't fat anymore yay


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 14, 2022)

izy said:


> View attachment 298076


WTF!! Now I will never un-see this..


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## HellGhast (Feb 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 298094



Or a secret stash with some epic gear or loot; in the days before micro-transactions that is.


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 14, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 298072


nooo kirby would never get into piracy!!!!!!!
he would never do that!!!!!!


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Feb 14, 2022)

Jerma and Spamton are the same person.


----------



## SONIC122 (Feb 14, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 298013





CoolMe said:


> View attachment 298016


I have that phone in minty condition. it was my mums lmao


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 14, 2022)

1B51004 said:


> nooo kirby would never get into piracy!!!!!!!
> he would never do that!!!!!!


what does vlc have to do with piracy


----------



## impeeza (Feb 14, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> what does vlc have to do with piracy


I was thinking the same,  the only comes to my mind was that piracy copy of VLC uploaded to Google Play Store which uses ADs breaking the GPL terms but there is nothing else.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 14, 2022)

Hey guys
We need something EPIC fot post #15000


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 14, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Hey guys
> We need something EPIC fot post #15000


I promise if I can hit post 15,000, it will be something epic.


----------



## Veho (Feb 14, 2022)

I will screenshot the 15000th post and sell it as an NFT.


----------



## sloppycrap (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Feb 14, 2022)

smileyhead said:


> I promise if I can hit post 15,000, it will be something epic.


Here we go!...


----------



## sloppycrap (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Feb 14, 2022)

really?


----------



## sloppycrap (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Feb 14, 2022)

Two NFTs for the collection?


----------



## sloppycrap (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm such an asshole, I had to do it.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 14, 2022)

I failed. Here it is anyway.
I promised to post something epic. Sorry for the crust; I couldn't find a better-quality version.


----------



## impeeza (Feb 14, 2022)

smileyhead said:


> I failed. Here it is anyway.
> I promised to post something epic. Sorry for the crust; I couldn't find a better-quality version.
> 
> View attachment 298127


no! thats is new Kyrbi's mechanic


----------



## SONIC122 (Feb 14, 2022)

congrats meme box on 15000




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## SONIC122 (Feb 14, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 298159


I was at the garbage dump a few months ago and floppy discs were everywhere.


----------



## SONIC122 (Feb 14, 2022)

#15,010!




your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 14, 2022)

SONIC122 said:


> congrats meme box on 15000
> View attachment 298157


fucking hell. 1 more second to get till the door was closed and it would be a perfect loop. what the fuck.


----------



## sloppycrap (Feb 14, 2022)

Veho said:


> I will screenshot the 15000th post and sell it as an NFT.


Yo I'm waiting here. You owe me some fuckybucks.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 14, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> fucking hell. 1 more second to get till the door was closed and it would be a perfect loop. what the fuck.


i though exactly the same thing when i saw it


----------



## pustal (Feb 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 298094



Nonesense, you only need one with the Four Sword.


----------



## pustal (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## izy (Feb 15, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I need THIS to be my VLC media player icon for real




https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/776191764720779317/942038018322206750/Kirby_Cone.ico

confirmed works


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 15, 2022)

Kirby Fusion


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## DKB (Feb 15, 2022)

twitter is great


----------



## Xzi (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Feb 15, 2022)

DKB said:


> View attachment 298200
> 
> twitter is great



Humm, not sure if ironic or not, but it's call vellus hair (or peach fuzz colloquially) and everyone has it: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vellus_hair

Some women shave it off, some don't. Shaving it off while you are young might not be good for acne. Blonde women or women with very light peach fuzz tend not to shave it off.

If you live in a tribal sedentary world, I take peach fuzz is the least of your concerns.

I don't get all the hate for Alloy.


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Feb 15, 2022)

sloppycrap said:


> View attachment 298136


Let's Hope page 800 will be less disappointing.


----------



## Veho (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Feb 15, 2022)

a reimagination or an actual set?


----------



## Veho (Feb 15, 2022)

impeeza said:


> a reimagination or an actual set?


Actual set. $80. 

https://www.lego.com/en-us/product/horizon-forbidden-west-tallneck-76989


----------



## rimoJO (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 16, 2022)

SONIC122 said:


> I was at the garbage dump a few months ago and floppy discs were everywhere.


ever tryed to read them out?
hey, 3MB of 240p porn per disk


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 16, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> ever tryed to read them out?
> hey, 3MB of 240p porn per disk


I bet them pixels be looking like this :>


Spoiler: NSFW?


----------



## Plazorn (Feb 16, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Seeing this was shocking, I never imagined LEGO to do something as amazing as this. I hop more Horizon sets come out in the future.


----------



## impeeza (Feb 16, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I bet them pixels be looking like this :>
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW?
> ...


NSFW? I don't think so


----------



## MikaDubbz (Feb 16, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 298340


What games does this actually apply to?  I remember it happened for the last Sim City, but I think they eventually removed that requirement, and the Xbone almost made it a requirement but didn't.  Beyond that though, is this really a thing that commonly happens?  Which games do this?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Feb 16, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> What games does this actually apply to?  I remember it happened for the last Sim City, but I think they eventually removed that requirement, and the Xbone almost made it a requirement but didn't.  Beyond that though, is this really a thing that commonly happens?  Which games do this?


Gran Turismo Sport. Progress, even in single player mode, can only be saved if the game has a connection to the GT servers.

"Steep" as well. The tutorial can only be finished with connection to the ubisoft/steep servers. Even after the tutorial, events can only be played with a connection to the servers. Afaiu, "Riders Republic" (also by ubisoft) as the same issue.


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 16, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> What games does this actually apply to?  I remember it happened for the last Sim City, but I think they eventually removed that requirement, and the Xbone almost made it a requirement but didn't.  Beyond that though, is this really a thing that commonly happens?  Which games do this?


I think what it meant by "i wish singleplayer games didn't require internet connection" as in about the necessity of day 1 game patches, updates etc. for games these days, one can't just pop in a disc an expect it to work properly, even if you just want to play the story mode.. for online/multi-player games it's expected to connect online. That's message i think.


----------



## Axido (Feb 16, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> Gran Turismo Sport. Progress, even in single player mode, can only be saved if the game has a connection to the GT servers.
> 
> "Steep" as well. The tutorial can only be finished with connection to the ubisoft/steep servers. Even after the tutorial, events can only be played with a connection to the servers. Afaiu, "Riders Republic" (also by ubisoft) as the same issue.


For games like those publishers should be obliged to print an expiration date onto the game box.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 17, 2022)

DKB said:


> View attachment 298200
> 
> twitter is great


----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2022)

Kirby is canonically a peach fruit.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## SONIC122 (Feb 17, 2022)

Bendgate™  Designed by Apple in California.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 298497


Seems like they fixed it
Even though if you scroll down google image enough, you'll find him


----------



## pustal (Feb 17, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 298459



> Tell me you've never been with a woman _*serial killer*_ without telling me you've never been with a woman _*serial killer*_.


----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 18, 2022)

Veho said:


>


exact same pic posted on page 748 by @Xzi


----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> exact same pic posted on page 748 by @Xzi


I'm old and senile, gimme a break


----------



## ian0 (Feb 18, 2022)

found on reddit


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 18, 2022)

I swear she usually looks taller


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Feb 18, 2022)

Quote is from the side of the Elden Ring bus


----------



## Veho (Feb 19, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Quote is from the side of the Elden Ring bus
> 
> View attachment 298670



Did he design the characters and backgrounds and levels? He wrote some of the lore, but the visual design was someone else's work. When a text is adapted into a visual medium, "it looks great" or "it looks just like how I imagined it" is valid comment from the writer.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 19, 2022)

Veho said:


> Did he design the characters and backgrounds and levels?


Nah but it's a meme so you're not supposed to think too hard about it.


----------



## Veho (Feb 19, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Nah but it's a meme so you're not supposed to think too hard about it.


I get it, I just like to overthink. 
Here's an image that fits the meme much better:


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 19, 2022)

"Mom can I get Mega Man?" 
"We have Mega Man at home."


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 19, 2022)

Veho said:


> "Mom can I get Mega Man?"
> "We have Mega Man at home."


Except, that is Mega Man, and that's how he looks, to Nintendo anyway.. 
I get the joke


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 19, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 298078
> Aloy isn't fat anymore yay




You did not have MY permission to post this pic of me. Shame on you.


----------



## Norris (Feb 19, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 298227


R/gamersriseup moment


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 19, 2022)

*cries in 8, 16 AND 32 bits*


----------



## Norris (Feb 20, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> *cries in 8, 16 AND 32 bits*
> View attachment 298774


Nintendo 64 bits


----------



## gudenau (Feb 20, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 298731



I have beaten hackers before. That gives you the feeling of unlimited power.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Feb 20, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I swear she usually looks taller
> 
> View attachment 298594




That ball position really screws up your spine.


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Norris (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Norris (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Norris (Feb 20, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Well know it's known in a few days r34 will exist sadly


----------



## impeeza (Feb 20, 2022)

Veho said:


>


also have three feathers on his tail


----------



## jahrs (Feb 20, 2022)

Well it also has 3 toes on each foot 3 feathers on the tail like mentioned above 3 beaks, three sets of eyes oh but sadly it's a bird so it would have 3 cloacas  so that should be a male character just cause of the generic guys like holes joke...


----------



## gudenau (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Feb 21, 2022)

gudenau said:


> View attachment 298960


Please don't .... Rolled me!

now  I can't get it out of my mind!!!


----------



## pustal (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Feb 21, 2022)

pustal said:


> View attachment 298970


Hey monke, I don't think you're dumb, but this is mostly a non-issue as long as the storefront you pre-order from has a refund policy.


----------



## pustal (Feb 21, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Hey monke, I don't think you're dumb, but this is mostly a non-issue as long as the storefront you pre-order from has a refund policy.



You are still getting launch prices for something that'll devalue on the coming weeks to months and as yet to be tried out by the public.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 21, 2022)

pustal said:


> You are still getting launch prices


Depends.  You can get up to 50% off pre-orders for digital games from certain key sites.  The drawback of course being that you can only refund those before receiving or redeeming them, so you kinda have to rely more on reviews.

Sometimes though a person just knows they _have_ to play a game on day one, and it's usually from a developer they know and trust. So that's fine. Cyberpunk 2077 gets brought up constantly in pre-order discussions, but the truth of the matter is that CDPR only had one truly successful game before that, and even Witcher 3 was pretty rough around the edges at launch.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Feb 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 298016


100% agree


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 21, 2022)

Veho said:


>


3 necks? 3 pairs of hair strands?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 21, 2022)

impeeza said:


> also have three feathers on his tail


Aaaah


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Aneki (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 21, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 299058


TBH, I don't see how it is game related, except for the luigi image


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 21, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> TBH, I don't see how it is game related, except for the luigi image


Luigi is ready to eat the rich (Princess Peach)


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 22, 2022)

pustal said:


> You are still getting launch prices for something that'll devalue on the coming weeks to months and as yet to be tried out by the public.


that's why pre loading is a bit more relevant, ya don't have to sit there while your shiny new game downloads. as for the not tried out by the public thing. if I'm pre purchasing a game I couldn't give a single fuck what other people think if I really want to play a game that bad


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 299086


I'm old enough to understand this


----------



## Norris (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Feb 22, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> if I'm pre purchasing a game I couldn't give a single fuck what other people think if I really want to play a game that bad


Yet you're replying to a meme cursing


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 22, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I'm old enough to understand this


I'm trying to remember the name for the chonky round keyboard connector that was before these (these were called PS/2 ports). And in that era the mouse would plug into the serial port


----------



## pustal (Feb 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I'm trying to remember the name for the chonky round keyboard connector that was before these (these were called PS/2 ports). And in that era the mouse would plug into the serial port



Before these, you had DE-9 but it wasn't round.

Fun story, in mid-to-late-2000's I went to a retail shop and asked for USB to PS/2 adapter to connect a mouse I bought (they usually came with adapters before but it was getting out of fashion). The clerk responded that the Playstation 2 already had a USB port but it had to be a dedicated mouse that would connect to the controller port... His senior started laughing.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 22, 2022)

pustal said:


> Before these, you had DE-9 but it wasn't round.


I was thinking of the one on the right - apparently called AT or DIN-5


----------



## Xzi (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Feb 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I was thinking of the one on the right - apparently called AT or DIN-5
> 
> View attachment 299097


and before that was the XT connector:





from left to right, USB - PS/2 - Din5 (AT) - XT that was on the PC world, the dark side has having lots of connectors trying to make the people buy a new keyboard for every new version.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 297886


Human eyes don't see above 25fps


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 22, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Human eyes don't see above 25fps


Of course, nothing beats the cinematic experience.. 
I could tell you WHAT else moves faster than 25fps..


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 299116


Even better is when the game has a pop-up like:
‘You've died once during this fight. Would you like to temporarily lower the difficulty?’


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 22, 2022)

smileyhead said:


> Even better is when the game has a pop-up like:
> ‘You've died once during this fight. Would you like to temporarily lower the difficulty?’


Except if you're already playing at the lowest difficulty.. This reminds of the 1st GoW, it has a cheap boss fight at the end (with Ares), and is unpredictable and infuriating.. it gives you the option to change difficulty after +5 deaths, and even changing it to easy doesn't help you much, same stuff happens no matter what you do..


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Feb 22, 2022)

_*RED SUN, RED SUN OVER PARADISE*_


----------



## pustal (Feb 22, 2022)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> View attachment 299158
> _*RED SUN, RED SUN OVER PARADISE*_



Putin?


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Feb 22, 2022)

pustal said:


> Putin?


Nah, Sundowner from MGR.


----------



## impeeza (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## gudenau (Feb 23, 2022)

impeeza said:


>


Maybe she isn't if she has one of those adapters.

Edit: Nice iPhone "I need to turn accessibility settings on because the home button broke" moment.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## rimoJO (Feb 23, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 299232


This looks like Discovery on a budget lol


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Except if you're already playing at the lowest difficulty.. This reminds of the 1st GoW, it has a cheap boss fight at the end (with Ares), and is unpredictable and infuriating.. it gives you the option to change difficulty after +5 deaths, and even changing it to easy doesn't help you much, same stuff happens no matter what you do..


oh do I know that pain. no mgs v. I don't want your shitty chicken hat. stop asking me


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 23, 2022)

A crossover I'd play


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 23, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> A crossover I'd play
> 
> View attachment 299266


Mario and... Which game?


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 23, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Mario and... Which game?


Untitled Goose Game.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## SONIC122 (Feb 23, 2022)

walgreens...





WALGREENS!!!


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Feb 23, 2022)

oh no


----------



## SONIC122 (Feb 23, 2022)

._.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Feb 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 299265


Me lastnight (and the one before, and before and before...)


hippy dave said:


> A crossover I'd play
> 
> View attachment 299266


FU Goose...  ha ha ha


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 23, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 299340


That basement looks like it's gonna collapse any second now, without counting all the DDR stomping...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Feb 24, 2022)

They seriously made paras and parasect super aggressive in PLA. Had one chase me across the map unaware it was a paras because it was a small one and kept missing its attacks.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 24, 2022)

you fried


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## 64bitmodels (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Feb 24, 2022)

I mean yeah but also what's the joke? Or is it just stating facts.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 24, 2022)

One last Elden Ring meme before I dive into the Lands Between for myself.  See ya there, Tarnished.


----------



## Budsixz (Feb 24, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


>


Meh lame. Can't even drift


----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 25, 2022)

Veho said:


>


I like how it dims the more you scroll..


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 25, 2022)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Uiaad (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Feb 25, 2022)

Why the horrified look feraligatr literally moons you throughout Gen 2. Maybe this is just a new regional form either way the response should be throw the damn ball not drop it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 299617​


As Shrek teaches us


----------



## Vila_ (Feb 26, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 27, 2022)

*

*


----------



## pustal (Feb 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 299642


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## RAHelllord (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 27, 2022)

RAHelllord said:


>


what is the grass icon one?
I don't know that one


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## smileyhead (Feb 27, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> what is the grass icon one?
> I don't know that one


It's 4chan.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 27, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> what is the grass icon one?
> I don't know that one


It's the recycling icon.


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Vila_ (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 28, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 299888


He couldn't "jump" there either but he does it anyway..


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 299894


Can someone explain me why there is such a large space between the four emptied plug and that occupied plug?
I mean... There's room for another plug right there, what a waste of space, unless there's a reason behind it i'm not aware of?


----------



## LanHikariDS (Feb 28, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Can someone explain me why there is such a large space between the four emptied plug and that occupied plug?
> I mean... There's room for another plug right there, what a waste of space, unless there's a reason behind it i'm not aware of?


Generally power strips will have one or two plugs with extra space so that a power brick can be plugged in without covering up the other plugs in said strip


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 28, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Can someone explain me why there is such a large space between the four emptied plug and that occupied plug?
> I mean... There's room for another plug right there, what a waste of space, unless there's a reason behind it i'm not aware of?


... They're giving him more space so he can wiggle his arms around.. 
In all seriousness, some appliances and even some consoles used to have large power bricks that take much space and i assume that was made to circumvent that here..


----------



## SONIC122 (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Vila_ (Feb 28, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> ... They're giving him more space so he can wiggle his arms around..
> In all seriousness, some appliances and even some consoles used to have large power bricks that take much space and i assume that was made to circumvent that here..





LanHikariDS said:


> Generally power strips will have one or two plugs with extra space so that a power brick can be plugged in without covering up the other plugs in said strip


I get your point but here is mine
What if someone doesn't have a large brick plug, he could use the extra slot, right?
Even if he had one, it would cover it, so what?
Other people would make actual use of thatextra plug, right?


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 28, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I get your point but here is mine
> What if someone doesn't have a large brick plug, he could use the extra slot, right?
> Even if he had one, it would cover it, so what?
> Other people would make actual use of thatextra plug, right?


Then he should've bought the other models that don't have the extra space on them, it's that simple.


----------



## LanHikariDS (Feb 28, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I get your point but here is mine
> What if someone doesn't have a large brick plug, he could use the extra slot, right?
> Even if he had one, it would cover it, so what?
> Other people would make actual use of thatextra plug, right?


If you don't, you get a different strip. Generally, it's not like you actually _lose_ an outlet for that space, they just make a longer strip so you _don't_ lose an outlet for the brick. No matter what you're buying a 5-outlet power strip.


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Mar 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 299769


bruh


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Mar 1, 2022)

Finally a partner to finish Digimon World 4 Very Hard Mode with......


----------



## Shape (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## SONIC122 (Mar 2, 2022)

Anxiety_timmy said:


> View attachment 299943


did you find this 3ds underground or something??


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 2, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Gotta love it when a website starts playing a video or a live stream on my phone, using my _limited mobile data._


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 3, 2022)

Veho said:


> -snip-


The one where it ends with the skyrim opening is better


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 3, 2022)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> The one where it ends with the skyrim opening is better


??? but it does end with it


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 3, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> ??? but it does end with it


I'll be damned, I had to open it in a new window. Here's what it looked like for me at the end:


I've definitely seen a version on the meme box that didn't do this, so it's very odd.


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 3, 2022)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> I'll be damned, I had to open it in a new window. Here's what it looked like for me at the end:View attachment 300235
> I've definitely seen a version on the meme box that didn't do this, so it's very odd.


weird


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Budsixz (Mar 3, 2022)

Veho said:


>


But gardevoir & ditto tho


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 3, 2022)

Budsixz said:


> But gardevoir & ditto tho


What do you find attractive in ditto?
I mean it's just a slime... All it can do is tranform into anyth... Oooooooooooooooooo


----------



## jahrs (Mar 3, 2022)

I hope you have enough balls to catch all them kids cause it's Canon that Pokémon and humans can mate and produce offspring. So for the ladies enjoy pushing out an egg the size of an average torso. For the men child support x100 cause eggs are laid daily


----------



## izy (Mar 4, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> what is the grass icon one?
> I don't know that one


yeah theres no way your 28 and dont know the 4chan logo


----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Mar 4, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Coincidentally zero is the number of people that asked developers to make a game that would autoplay itself and Square insisted for years in auto-battle.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Mar 4, 2022)

They tend to grow on you, even when you're a 



Spoiler



spirit of a poor boy who's attachment to someone was your undoing.


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 4, 2022)

pustal said:


> Coincidentally zero is the number of people that asked developers to make a game that would autoplay itself and Square insisted for years in auto-battle.


well. it is kinda useful to just auto attack when your grinding for levels


----------



## 64bitmodels (Mar 4, 2022)

memories of a better time


----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 4, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> memories of a better time


Reading this felt like deciphering


----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Mar 4, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> well. it is kinda useful to just auto attack when your grinding for levels


Sure but it breaks the game. And when you make it mandatory like I'm XIII even worse.


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 4, 2022)

pustal said:


> Sure but it breaks the game. And when you make it mandatory like I'm XIII even worse.


ooooooh, your talking about that shit show. I just meant automatically doing the basic attack or whatever the last option you selected was over and over again. not that crap where it auto picks what the game deems optimal. ya no, fuck games that do what ffxiii did, I payed to play the game myself and stratgize, not watch pretty images go by...if I wanted that I'd play a modern 3d sonic game, not to say that such a said sonic games are not fun but they are a diffrent kind of fun


----------



## pustal (Mar 4, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> ooooooh, your talking about that shit show. I just meant automatically doing the basic attack or whatever the last option you selected was over and over again. not that crap where it auto picks what the game deems optimal. ya no, fuck games that do what ffxiii did, I payed to play the game myself and stratgize, not watch pretty images go by...if I wanted that I'd play a modern 3d sonic game, not to say that such a said sonic games are not fun but they are a diffrent kind of fun


I was hoping that coming to PC someone would develop a battle mod for it. Square didn't made it easy for modding and honestly I think the community didn't care much for it


----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 4, 2022)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 5, 2022)

izy said:


> yeah theres no way your 28 and dont know the 4chan logo


Hum... I don't see the logic there, but okay...
Pardon my ignorance lol


----------



## jahrs (Mar 5, 2022)

Elden ring is the first dark souls games in which I've  actually had a use for status effects. And the reason being exactly that meme.


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Aneki (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Mar 5, 2022)

Was this an actual issue at some point?


----------



## ghjfdtg (Mar 5, 2022)

There is a new type of DS reproduction looking *very* close to the real deal. They no longer sell the relabeled flashcarts. If you don't know the difference it's easy to get a knockoff.


----------



## jahrs (Mar 5, 2022)

I'm trying to figure out the point are flashcarts so cheap you can buy put on a rom and sell for a profit or something or where people just being stupid.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 6, 2022)

BRAZZERS?


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 568503 (Mar 6, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 299980


Sauce?


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## ghjfdtg (Mar 6, 2022)

jahrs said:


> I'm trying to figure out the point are flashcarts so cheap you can buy put on a rom and sell for a profit or something or where people just being stupid.


Dunno what you are asking. There are lots of scammers around trying to sell fake games as legit. And yeah, the fakes are produced in high enough quantity they can easily make high profits.


----------



## jahrs (Mar 6, 2022)

That was exactly what I was asking. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Veho (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 6, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 300621


Did that really happen? So for folks there who pay for these services (and don't give a sh*t about politics?), now they just can't access them? (without using VPN?)


Veho said:


>


I'm guessing that happened WAY to many times for it to be an issue worth addressing..


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 6, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 300668


----------



## Stealphie (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 6, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 300668


get the amogus china honey, we have guests over


----------



## Chary (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 300621


Piracy?  That's five years in the Gulag in Putin's Russia.  Legitimate purchases?  Believe it or not, also five years in the Gulag.


----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2022)

Chary said:


> View attachment 300717


Ctr+alt+del? What year is it indeed.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Did that really happen? So for folks there who pay for these services (and don't give a sh*t about politics?), now they just can't access them? (without using VPN?)
> 
> I'm guessing that happened WAY to many times for it to be an issue worth addressing..


I'm questioning this headline

But punching people while in VR is very common
...
Because for some inexplicable reason, most people outside of VR don't ever gain the common sense to stay away from that person


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## MockyLock (Mar 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 300480


So true...


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 7, 2022)

Mama Looigi said:


> I'm questioning this headline
> 
> But punching people while in VR is very common
> ...
> Because for some inexplicable reason, most people outside of VR don't ever gain the common sense to stay away from that person


chances are it's talking about the feature where it shows an outline of the real world if you get too close to something...it honestly is a lot more useful then you'd think


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## rimoJO (Mar 7, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> View attachment 300776


why just settle for the individual colors
when you could have them all?


-this post was made by a white-lit hp laptop user


----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> View attachment 300776


It's like that song from Pocahontas, "Can you paint with all the colors of the LED"


----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 8, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 300836


I see you there Game Gear   


Hmm, if the Steam Deck can run Switch emulators, and the Switch can run Vita software, Vita can run PSP software, and the PSP can run a GameGear emulator.... 

We need to go deeper


----------



## Veho (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 300836


The Game Gear got me lol


----------



## MrSandstorm (Mar 8, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 300836


So Game Gear teamed up with the Gabe Gears?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Mar 8, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 300621


I mean I'd still be damn pissed that my only options are pirating at that point.


----------



## blakeana (Mar 8, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> I mean I'd still be damn pissed that my only options are pirating at that point.


anyways so
_hides 90% of the software on my laptop_


----------



## MikaDubbz (Mar 8, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> The Game Gear got me lol


Really should have gone with the Nomad, considering that when you think about it, it was the original hybrid console.  Of course Sega didn't market it that way, but that's totally what it was.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 8, 2022)

Just a sec, let me grab that flute..


----------



## Veho (Mar 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 300921
> Just a sec, let me grab that flute..


And do what, exactly?


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 300841


you know... Lara Croft's breast size did change with the reboot


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 9, 2022)

PS : Was found on a facebook Zelda page community (to put into context)


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## LanHikariDS (Mar 9, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 300226


So fun story, I actually did that while making cheats for a PS2 game. Was trying to make a cheat that would stop Time Crisis 3 from adding more credits whenever you got a Game Over, and testing required contantly getting Game Overs


----------



## Veho (Mar 9, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 300988


----------



## LanHikariDS (Mar 9, 2022)

Veho said:


>


I hate that I'm more entranced by the animation on the ears


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 9, 2022)

LanHikariDS said:


> I hate that I'm more entranced by the animation on the ears


SHE HAS EARS TOO?!


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Mar 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 301025


die mario, die!


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## MikaDubbz (Mar 9, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 300988


I don't know why anyone would even feel ashamed at this.  To the initial question, I'd just counter, "Why do you always pick the male characters in games?  You like staring at a man's ass through your whole playthrough?  What are you? Gay?"


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 9, 2022)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> View attachment 299158
> _*RED SUN, RED SUN OVER PARADISE*_



Is it tRump or pUtin?


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 9, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 299368




omg, What is that from? looks awesome.


----------



## Veho (Mar 9, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> omg, What is that from? looks awesome.


Transformers: Bumblebee movie. 
The character is Blitzwing.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 9, 2022)

Scrabble is a game, suck it up.


----------



## HellGhast (Mar 9, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> I don't know why anyone would even feel ashamed at this.  To the initial question, I'd just counter, "Why do you always pick the male characters in games?  You like staring at a man's ass through your whole playthrough? "


Exactly, for me it's quite a turn-off starring at a dude's as for an entire campaign.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 9, 2022)

Veho said:


>


From?
WoW?


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Mar 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 301120


in this same moment I am trying to buy a new Keyboard, I want a good mechanical keyboard, the challenge is find one NO colorful retroiluminated! has been futile.


----------



## pustal (Mar 10, 2022)

When people get excited for cinematic trailers with no gameplay footage...





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 10, 2022)

It do be like this tho.


----------



## pustal (Mar 10, 2022)

When you have 15 minutes free and want to play a quick match of something on your PC or XBox:


----------



## Stealphie (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Mar 10, 2022)

Stealphie said:


>


I never got why people love Sonic and not Superman 64. With Sonic you only grab rings, with Superman you fly through them.


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Mar 10, 2022)

Veho said:


>


This reminds me of this:


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Mar 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> From?
> WoW?


It's someone's custom animation and model. Blizz hasn't ever made any armor like that for WoW, nor even a walk cycle that good.

Hell, they'd retain at least a few of their players if they hired whoever made this, for obvious reasons.




Xzi said:


> It do be like this tho.
> 
> View attachment 301214



This is too accurate. Too, too accurate...


----------



## hyprskllz (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Mar 10, 2022)

hyprskllz said:


> View attachment 301250


we the nintendo switch users aren't tablet users?


----------



## Veho (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 10, 2022)

impeeza said:


> we the nintendo switch users aren't tablet users?


no more a tablet then a steam deck or vita is. who actually plays more then a couple of games without controllers attached onto the system in handheld mode


----------



## ital (Mar 10, 2022)

pustal said:


> Have you, my friend, ever heard of such concept such as "reading the room"? You should try it, it's great.



Duly noted, thanks for the insight. I'll dial my autism back a few notches.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 10, 2022)

ital said:


> Duly noted, thanks for the insight. I'll dial my autism back a few notches.


The rules of this thread are incredibly lenient and simple - it’s for humorous pictures that are gaming-related. I don’t know how many notches on the dial it takes to adjust to that, but those are the rules - anything else will be promptly deleted.


----------



## pustal (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 10, 2022)

Caelid does go by one other name, as well.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## bahamut920 (Mar 11, 2022)

Makes sense, like how Dragon Quest 2 contains DQ1's map as a part of itself.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 11, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Caelid does go by one other name, as well.
> 
> View attachment 301322


are you from around the area or is it just that well known that gary is a shit place. been awhile since I've had to go though but can confirm, it's dam accurate


----------



## Xzi (Mar 11, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> are you from around the area or is it just that well known that gary is a shit place. been awhile since I've had to go though but can confirm, it's dam accurate


Not my meme so definitely just kind of a known thing around the internet lol.


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Emperor_Norton (Mar 11, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 301362


It's a very neat callback, and just goes to show how much larger scale the adventure in Adventure of Link's is. I wish that game got more love, even the guy who directed it considers it a personal failure, if I remember right.


----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Mar 12, 2022)

Well first we want you to kill a few hundred dragons then some dudes in armor who are always 3x your size and then finally you r self to reset the world if you run into God along the way well you know what to do


----------



## Stealphie (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Stealphie (Mar 12, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 301517​


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## DJPlace (Mar 12, 2022)

Stealphie said:


>


how is Knack II garfield realeted? also here's  a better garfield game for ya.


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 301635


Because fire starters are always better with melted cheese


----------



## rimoJO (Mar 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 301635


telepurte


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 13, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Because fire starters are always better with melted cheese


<Imagine I had the motivation to Photoshop a slice of cheese onto Keith Flint's face and post it here>


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 13, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 301653




HEY! How did you get a picture of my bathroom?! Get out of there! I gotta use it right now!


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 13, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> HEY! How did you get a picture of my bathroom?! Get out of there! I gotta use it right now!


Carry on, the webcam is ready when you are.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 13, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Carry on, the webcam is ready when you are.




NO. It's my alone time, time   . Now get out! LoL


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 13, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> NO. It's my alone time, time   . Now get out! LoL


Sure thing, I'm gone. No hidden cameras left anywhere. For real.

Seriously.


----------



## gudenau (Mar 14, 2022)

hyprskllz said:


> View attachment 301250



I used to play DOOM on my calculator. :-)


----------



## Big_8 (Mar 14, 2022)

Big_8 said:


> View attachment 301673


and through all of it, i was worring about  my life


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Mar 14, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 301686


let my "Michi" alone, it is very shy


----------



## Big_8 (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Big_8 (Mar 14, 2022)

also,


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Big_8 (Mar 14, 2022)

look out, he's got a gun!


----------



## jahrs (Mar 14, 2022)

Sorry to tell you this but you'll need a bigger gun or better yet a flamethrower. Where there are paras there are parasects and they are basically the corticepts fungus from the last of us with magical powers worse yet its already dead only the fungus is left.


----------



## Veho (Mar 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 301689


Bring it. 








jahrs said:


> Sorry to tell you this but you'll need a bigger gun or better yet a flamethrower. Where there are paras there are parasects and they are basically the corticepts fungus from the last of us with magical powers worse yet its already dead only the fungus is left.


The cordyceps fungus exists in real life and paras/parasect are based off of it. It infects insects, turns them into zombies that climb some high spot were the fungus can sprout and release spores. I was going to post a video but it's just too creepy.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 14, 2022)

gudenau said:


> I used to play DOOM on my calculator. :-)



It was during TAX time right?


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## LeyendaV (Mar 15, 2022)

How Nintendo REALLY feels about its franchises: pic.twitter.com/YfwSjCERQq— Zelda Gif World (@GifZelda) August 28, 2020


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 15, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 301821


But we still got crocodiles and birds.  And jellyfish.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 15, 2022)

Idk any more mang


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Norris (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## RichardTheKing (Mar 15, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 301821


Underlying image source, plz


----------



## impeeza (Mar 15, 2022)

RichardTheKing said:


> Underlying image source, plz


https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/002/304/044/31e


----------



## RichardTheKing (Mar 15, 2022)

impeeza said:


> https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/002/304/044/31e


Thanks.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 15, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 301825


i don't get it... how is that game related?


----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> i don't get it... how is that game related?


The characters are from Team Fortress 2. 
And they are very on character.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 15, 2022)

Veho said:


> The characters are from Team Fortress 2.
> And they are very on character.


i see...


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Mar 16, 2022)

There are an increasingly high number of memes with misspelled words appearing that kinda kill the meaning. Or I'm slowly falling out of touch with the newer acronyms.... either or is fine.... not like I feel old or anything....


----------



## gudenau (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Mar 16, 2022)

gudenau said:


> View attachment 301939









Or this


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 16, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 301366


This happens at gamestop stores as well...


----------



## Norris (Mar 16, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


>


games with a fishing minigame


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Mar 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 302114


cucos on real life?


----------



## HellGhast (Mar 18, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 301825


Burns can heal the big question is did it work?


----------



## jahrs (Mar 18, 2022)

If you want the medical version no the burned skin would contract and lose its elasticity when it heals it'd be scar tissue which would also be less stretchy albeit a bit thicker so... I'm now regretting the time I spent taking health classes


----------



## Xzi (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 18, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



*Dark Souls.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Budsixz (Mar 19, 2022)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 302404


LoL cOnSoLe PeAsAnT. Pc Is BeTtEr VaLuE aNd LaStS lOnGeR. 4k 69fps 420p


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 19, 2022)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 302404


No wonder why, the freakin thing runs with Mountain Dew..


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 19, 2022)

Budsixz said:


> LoL cOnSoLe PeAsAnT. Pc Is BeTtEr VaLuE aNd LaStS lOnGeR. 4k 69fps 420p


----------



## Stealphie (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## ghjfdtg (Mar 21, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 302674


What if Kirby sucks in the blue ones with the V?


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2022)

ghjfdtg said:


> What if Kirby sucks in the blue ones with the V?


----------



## 64bitmodels (Mar 21, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


>


Games that run at 120fps


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 21, 2022)

Veho said:


>


This guy took the "Gotta catch'em all" motto a little bit too seriously.. Or he's just using them for the GPS?


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 21, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Photoshop... not all of it though
I've heard of that old man, and I think only the first three rows of smartphones are real


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 21, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Photoshop... not all of it though
> I've heard of that old man, and I think only the first three rows of smartphones are real


I don't know man, they look kinda convincing. Or do you mean that only 3 rows have real phones, and all other phones are just fake phones ?


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I don't know man, they look kinda convincing. Or do you mean that only 3 rows have real phones, and all other phones are just fake phones ?


What I mean is, unless that old man increased his number of phones, but from what I remember, only the first three or four rows of phones are real.
Maybe he got more phone though, idk. But last time I saw him, he didn't have that many phone, he had MANY, but not THAT many, you follow me


----------



## impeeza (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 22, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 302741


but then you realize your finally getting folders and it's good update


----------



## impeeza (Mar 22, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> but then you realize your finally getting folders and it's good update


when you atmosphère user be able to boot again, until then red face


----------



## Xzi (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Axido (Mar 22, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 302761


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 302859


from?


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 22, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> from?


The girl/scene/meme template is from 13 Reasons Why. The smile is from Windows...


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 302905


Their rating system really has become beyond useless for a number of reasons, everything is either three or four stars.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 23, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> View attachment 302982


Totally this
I use Plex instead and recommand it to everyone


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 23, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> View attachment 302981


Already been posted, not too long ago...


----------



## Veho (Mar 23, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> View attachment 302981


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 23, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> View attachment 302982


what is youtube even doing there?


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 23, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> what is youtube even doing there?


There's a subscription service called YouTube Premium, which has its own member-only videos/shows, IIRC.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 23, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> what is youtube even doing there?


YouTube has movie rentals.


Noctosphere said:


> Already been posted, not too long ago...


I remember seeing one in the past but it was different.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 23, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> YouTube has movie rentals.
> 
> I remember seeing one in the past but it was different.


Pretty sure it was the same


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 23, 2022)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 303025


I'm confused.


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 23, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I'm confused.


Sometimes, when you go to reload a page, the website will finish loading JUST as you click the button.
Similar instances can happen when a button pops under your cursor when you're about to click something else, like a notification appearing, or a website's element loading above your position, pushing everything down under it.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 23, 2022)

smileyhead said:


> Sometimes, when you go to reload a page, the website will finish loading JUST as you click the button.
> Similar instances can happen when a button pops under your cursor when you're about to click something else, like a notification appearing, or a website's element loading above your position, pushing everything down under it.


I meant about the last frame.
On that note though, you have to hit stop before you can hit refresh, and hitting stop I've found causes the browser to display all the content it had loaded so far but just hadn't displayed yet, so you sometimes end up with a mostly loaded page by hitting stop.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 23, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I meant about the last frame.
> On that note though, you have to hit stop before you can hit refresh, and hitting stop I've found causes the browser to display all the content it had loaded so far but just hadn't displayed yet, so you sometimes end up with a mostly loaded page by hitting stop.



Last frame was him filled with so much regret that he pressed reload, the bug mocks you for waiting that long but not being able to wait a moment longer. But yeah lol, makes no sense when you consider he just reloaded a not loaded page and got what he wanted but decided to leave anyway.


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 23, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Already been posted, not too long ago...


Yeah, i did..


----------



## impeeza (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## SMNFXCN (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 24, 2022)

smileyhead said:


> There's a subscription service called YouTube Premium, which has its own member-only videos/shows, IIRC.





The Real Jdbye said:


> YouTube has movie rentals.
> 
> I remember seeing one in the past but it was different.


I have premium and even I had forgotten either of those existed


----------



## SMNFXCN (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## error404bsod (Mar 24, 2022)

Xbox 360 controller at 50% dies 2 min later here's why


----------



## error404bsod (Mar 24, 2022)

Xbox racing:


----------



## error404bsod (Mar 24, 2022)

Xbox controller bundled with forza horizon 5


----------



## pustal (Mar 24, 2022)

SMNFXCN said:


>


Well, the Linux kernel is actually distributed with closed source binary blobs, most supposedly being drivers, but there is code that can be stolen and leaked that is not public.


----------



## pustal (Mar 24, 2022)

I mean, he could have held (Y)...


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 24, 2022)

You know who you are


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 24, 2022)

pustal said:


> I mean, he could have held (Y)...
> 
> View attachment 303150​


can I downvote this...it's disturbing


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 24, 2022)

impeeza said:


>


almost tempted to do that with my cat and post it on fb


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 24, 2022)

the reason why i named Gallade "Atem" in ORAS


----------



## pustal (Mar 24, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> can I downvote this...it's disturbing


No!


----------



## bahamut920 (Mar 25, 2022)

GBATemp removed dislikes before it was cool.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## gudenau (Mar 25, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> what is youtube even doing there?


They have their own TV, streaming and exclusive content stuff outside of the normal YouTube videos.


----------



## impeeza (Mar 25, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> can I downvote this...it's disturbing


You can like a . I still getting the goosebumps


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 25, 2022)

Oh that thing with the dual fans? Yeah that was just 20 bucks baby.


----------



## impeeza (Mar 25, 2022)

Jiehfeng said:


> Oh that thing with the dual fans? Yeah that was just 20 bucks baby.
> 
> View attachment 303257


Thinking about my rc planes and the secret credit card for them


----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2022)

Jiehfeng said:


> Oh that thing with the dual fans? Yeah that was just 20 bucks baby.
> 
> View attachment 303257


She believes you when you say that because you believe that new houseplant/lamp/accent table/oil paints set/manicure/shoes cost $20


----------



## pustal (Mar 25, 2022)

Jiehfeng said:


> Oh that thing with the dual fans? Yeah that was just 20 bucks baby.
> 
> View attachment 303257


My PC hobby has been very profitable actually. The crypto I mined last year was enough to pay for my health insurance, car insurance and the downpayment for a garage.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 25, 2022)

pustal said:


> My PC hobby has been very profitable actually. The crypto I mined last year was enough to pay for my health insurance, car insurance and the downpayment for a garage.



Times are changing my friend, old jokes just don't land the same anymore.


----------



## pustal (Mar 25, 2022)

Because @chrisrlink liked my last submission so much, here's another from the same guys, just for him:


----------



## pustal (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 25, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 303269​



Love vs Lust


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## leon315 (Mar 25, 2022)

Jiehfeng said:


> Oh that thing with the dual fans? Yeah that was just 20 bucks baby.
> 
> View attachment 303257


why lying? you assuming pc guys have wives?!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 25, 2022)

leon315 said:


> why lying? you assuming pc guys have wives?!



I'm sorry, I can provide a number to an arranged marriage service. I'm here for you.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Mar 25, 2022)

leon315 said:


> why lying? you assuming pc guys have wives?!


I have a PC, work in IT and I have a wife.


----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> I have a PC, work in IT and I have a wife.
> 
> View attachment 303300


THIS IS NOT YOUR BEAUTIFUL HOUSE 
THIS IS NOT YOUR BEAUTIFUL WIFE


----------



## leon315 (Mar 25, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> I have a PC, work in IT and I have a wife.
> 
> View attachment 303300


i seriously believe she was kidnapped.


----------



## impeeza (Mar 25, 2022)

Or "mailed" to him


----------



## pustal (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## RichardTheKing (Mar 26, 2022)

Jiehfeng said:


> Oh that thing with the dual fans? Yeah that was just 20 bucks baby.
> 
> View attachment 303257


And women lie about how "important" and expensive their pointless manicures and clothes/shoe shopping trips are.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 26, 2022)

RichardTheKing said:


> And women lie about how "important" and expensive their pointless manicures and clothes/shoe shopping trips are.



Already been said sadly.


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## SMNFXCN (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 27, 2022)

From the 1970s happarently


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 27, 2022)

SMNFXCN said:


> View attachment 303552


... WhyyYYYyy?? 


hippy dave said:


> From the 1970s happarently
> 
> View attachment 303562


.. We're already turning into cyborgs, we go everywhere with phones in our hands at all times.. Oh! Phone, what's the time, oh! phone, how's the weather, oh! Phone, call this/ or that person etc. That's what the Pocket computer tried to warn us about! 
Phones have no built-in cassette player though..


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 27, 2022)

SMNFXCN said:


> View attachment 303552


confirmed, we now need a "vomit" reaction


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 27, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> confirmed, we now need a "vomit" reaction


I call @Costello and @shaunj66 for this


----------



## LDAsh (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## DudderButter (Mar 28, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Mar 28, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 303550




Works with switch too


----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 28, 2022)

SMNFXCN said:


> View attachment 303552


Why is that the Panasonic Q controller?


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Mar 28, 2022)

leon315 said:


> i seriously believe she was kidnapped.


Nah, shes too tough for that, I tend to not favor your typical girl.

As a famous line once said:







impeeza said:


> Or "mailed" to him


Too expensive. I got mine locally, though shes a bigger anime weeb than I am so there's that.


----------



## pustal (Mar 28, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 303638






The new SSB fighter announcements are getting insane!


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## LanHikariDS (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 28, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 303694


war crimes in a pokemon game...how is that not a suprise given the usual E - E10+ age rating
Though I am curious what kinda crime it was


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 28, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> war crimes in a pokemon game...how is that not a suprise given the usual E - E10+ age rating
> Though I am curious what kinda crime it was


Kidnapping Pokémon, unethical experiments, abusing Pokémon and people, and probably more but those are the ones I can think of


----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## T-hug (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## LanHikariDS (Mar 28, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Dunno about anyone else, but that image isn't showing for me


----------



## impeeza (Mar 28, 2022)

Veho said:


>


4cdn.org thinks I am a robot, could be, but I don't think so.


----------



## Veho (Mar 29, 2022)

Fixed.


----------



## Budsixz (Mar 29, 2022)

impeeza said:


> 4cdn.org thinks I am a robot, could be, but I don't think so.


Pick the traffic lights to prove it


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 29, 2022)

impeeza said:


> 4cdn.org thinks I am a robot, could be, but I don't think so.


I knew it! Impeeza _is_ a robot. Otherwise he would've passed the captcha test by now.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 29, 2022)

LanHikariDS said:


>


The instructions misspelled "Will Remote".


----------



## Veho (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Mar 29, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Oh god, this takes me back to the Mighty Max / Polly Pocket craze of the 90s.


----------



## Veho (Mar 29, 2022)

pustal said:


> Oh god, this takes me back to the Mighty Max / Polly Pocket craze of the 90s.


Polly Pocket is back, baby. 
Sadly, Mighty Max is not. 
Get on it, Mattel


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Stealphie (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## gudenau (Mar 29, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 303869



To be fair, the PC is actually useful. :-)


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Mar 29, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 29, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 303869


that would be true IF consoles really were only 300$


----------



## Xzi (Mar 30, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> that would be true IF consoles really were only 300$


Yeah I was gonna say, PC load times are a minimum of at least twenty seconds faster than Switch load times lol.  And that includes gaming PCs built for less than a grand in 2014.


----------



## error404bsod (Mar 30, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> that would be true IF consoles really were only 300$


Xbox Series S 299.99$ what it should be : 300.00


----------



## error404bsod (Mar 30, 2022)

Austin Evans be like:


----------



## error404bsod (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 30, 2022)

error404bsod said:


> Xbox Series S 299.99$ what it should be : 300.00


What i mean is that MOST of the stocks of xbsx and ps5 are held by scalpers
And scalpers don't sell them that cheap...


----------



## Axido (Mar 30, 2022)

error404bsod said:


> Xbox Series S 299.99$ what it should be : 300.00



I wonder why that exact model isn't out of stock anywhere...


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 30, 2022)

Veho said:


>


“4th in the bottom right” -someone last time this meme was posted


----------



## 64bitmodels (Mar 30, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Yeah I was gonna say, PC load times are a minimum of at least twenty seconds faster than Switch load times lol.  And that includes gaming PCs built for less than a grand in 2014.


also the 4 grand thing doesn't look so expensive when you can just order a few parts one month and then get the rest another month....
buy the GPU, CPU and MOBO in march then get the rest in May. that 4k starts to sound way less than it actually is when you split them up like that


----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2022)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> “4th in the bottom right”


POWER


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 30, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> also the 4 grand thing doesn't look so expensive when you can just order a few parts one month and then get the rest another month....
> buy the GPU, CPU and MOBO in march then get the rest in May. that 4k starts to sound way less than it actually is when you split them up like that


You literally said to buy the three most expansive parts the first month and the rest another month and that it'll look cheaper
In other words, you literally said "pay 2000$ the first month and 500$ another month and that'll look cheaper"


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 30, 2022)

Veho said:


> POWER


Disabled


----------



## 64bitmodels (Mar 30, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> You literally said to buy the three most expansive parts the first month and the rest another month and that it'll look cheaper
> In other words, you literally said "pay 2000$ the first month and 500$ another month and that'll look cheaper"


well isn't that what people do when they pay on credit? only difference is that you're not forced to do it monthly and at a fixed rate


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 30, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> well isn't that what people do when they pay on credit? only difference is that you're not forced to do it monthly and at a fixed rate


Well, personally, i bought parts one at a time whenever i had the money


----------



## 64bitmodels (Mar 30, 2022)

besides, paying for each of the parts on your own time is probably cash better spent than trying to pay credit for a 1000 dollar scalped PS5 which doesn't have anything you can't already play on PS4


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 30, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> also the 4 grand thing doesn't look so expensive when you can just order a few parts one month and then get the rest another month....
> buy the GPU, CPU and MOBO in march then get the rest in May. that 4k starts to sound way less than it actually is when you split them up like that


either way it's probably for the best not to build a pc yet anyway. irc there is a whole bunch of stuff going that's going to lead to prices hopefully finally being actually reasonable to buy


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 30, 2022)

Veho said:


> POWER


of the screen, not the system


----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Disabled


----------



## Xzi (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Mar 31, 2022)

I have a friend who I play dnd with and he's only ever rolled a nat 20 on ripping doors of their hinges. It happened 1 door after another prior to his characters death. Hasn't roll a single nat 20 since.


----------



## Veho (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 31, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 304060


Meanwhile, the piano starts playing a song...


----------



## Xzi (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 1, 2022)

Veho said:


>


And will be two years from now, four years from now, five years from now...


----------



## Veho (Apr 1, 2022)

Okay this new Kirby game is getting kinda creepy...


----------



## impeeza (Apr 1, 2022)

I wish be that kyrby.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## error404bsod (Apr 2, 2022)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> “4th in the bottom right” -someone last time this meme was posted


Me: NONE


----------



## error404bsod (Apr 2, 2022)

One time that happens when I set the controller on my lap fell asleep then wake up in the middle of the night from the vibration on my _______


The Catboy said:


> View attachment 304375


----------



## Xzi (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 2, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 304375


It seems you found me a new avatar, thanks.
 Sauce


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Apr 2, 2022)

At first I thought that this post knew I spend hours reloading this page in hopes new memes spawn but alas I was wrong. It seems as they said the princess was In another castle.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## ghjfdtg (Apr 2, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 304435


Third option: Catching Kyogre in a Pokeball because i can.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 2, 2022)

ghjfdtg said:


> Third option: Catching Kyogre in a Pokeball because i can.


fourth option : Catching Kyogre in a Premier Ball because...


----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 304436


You think what Pokemon squirt is water?


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 2, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 304435


Believe it or not, i had an experience when i wanted to catch Giratina in Diamond, and he kept spamming OP moves and he was lvl 70 iirc, i was low on Poke balls and i threw the Master ball (because i never i use in my playthroughs..), and it failed. I was like WTF!? 
Prior to this i thought it had 100% catch rate, but in fact it has like 99,99% catch rate, so it can still fail.


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 2, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 304436


You're talking about the guy (Ash) who took on an Onix with his Pikachu.. And his friends (gym leaders) are no better either...


----------



## Xzi (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Emperor_Norton (Apr 3, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 304420


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 3, 2022)

Pikachu used dig


----------



## error404bsod (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 3, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 304435


pfffft color cordinatiom try catching primal kyogre in a Poke ball no 100% catch rate cheat just maxed out x999 poke balls MUCH MORE REWARDING


----------



## jahrs (Apr 3, 2022)

I get the feeling you haven't tried that with beast balls in which case have fun it's color coordinated with primal kyogre.


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 3, 2022)

Wah


----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Wah
> View attachment 304572


No. Nonono no. Noooo no no no. Nooooo. I'm imagining Kirby encountering Wario in game and where it goes from there, any scenario I can think of can't be told on a children's gaming forum


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 3, 2022)

Veho said:


> No. Nonono no. Noooo no no no. Nooooo. I'm imagining Kirby encountering Wario in game and where it goes from there, any scenario I can think of can't be told on a children's gaming forum


This says much more about you than about the characters involved. You sick puppy.


----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> This says much more about you than about the characters involved. You sick puppy.


Yeah okay.


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 3, 2022)

Veho said:


> Yeah okay.


Just because Wario oozes raw sex appeal doesn't mean he'd do anything inappropriate in a game with an E rating right there on the cover.


----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Just because Wario oozes raw sex appeal doesn't mean he'd do anything inappropriate in a game with an E rating right there on the cover.


I wasn't talking about Wario.


----------



## error404bsod (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Apr 4, 2022)

Not that kind of battle the one that's a different color is generally of the opposing gender for that Pokémon so it's a different kind of battle for dominance


----------



## error404bsod (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 4, 2022)

jahrs said:


> Not that kind of battle the one that's a different color is generally of the opposing gender for that Pokémon so it's a different kind of battle for dominance


Cops are totally known for that too, if that helps


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Apr 4, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Cops are totally known for that too, if that helps


Oh I know just wanted to swap it to the one that makes more sense both in Pokémon logic and real world


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 5, 2022)

time to find out boundaries when it comes to religious jokes


----------



## error404bsod (Apr 5, 2022)

This is me vs Most giRls some are cutE


----------



## error404bsod (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 5, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> time to find out boundaries when it comes to religious jokes
> 
> View attachment 304846


My boundaries when it comes to religious jokes are like God - non existent.


----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> time to find out boundaries when it comes to religious jokes
> 
> View attachment 304846


The Last Supper paridies are like the tamest, most milquetoast "religious jokes" in existence, I've seen a million of them and have never heard of any controversy.


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 5, 2022)

Veho said:


> The Last Supper paridies are like the tamest, most milquetoast "religious jokes" in existence, I've seen a million of them and have never heard of any controversy.


I guess it depends on who you talk to. I know some people can get real touchy real quick if ya make even a single joke about there religion. what a world we live in, anyways, nice brawl edit


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## DJPlace (Apr 5, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 302725


No May? Best Girl is May.


Veho said:


>


needs more yellow down south.


CoolMe said:


> View attachment 304005


I don't work ATM. i'm on SSI and it never gives me money.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 6, 2022)

error404bsod said:


> View attachment 304659


Fun fact:
Sword and Shield are rated E
Gun is rated T


----------



## pustal (Apr 6, 2022)

This is actually a thing...


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 6, 2022)

pustal said:


> This is actually a thing...
> 
> View attachment 305038


False advertising at best.


----------



## impeeza (Apr 6, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> False advertising at best.



It's true:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.thegamer.com/halo-cookbook/amp/

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/h...of-destiny-street-fighter-books/1100-6502180/

But I do prefer this:





8D


----------



## Xzi (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Apr 6, 2022)

I did get lost


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 6, 2022)

impeeza said:


> It's true:
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.thegamer.com/halo-cookbook/amp/
> 
> https://www.gamespot.com/articles/h...of-destiny-street-fighter-books/1100-6502180/


I meant the "recipes from across the galaxy" part.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 6, 2022)

Veho said:


> The Last Supper paridies are like the tamest, most milquetoast "religious jokes" in existence, I've seen a million of them and have never heard of any controversy.



Yeah... Old skool meme indeed... 





(okay, i was going to reply with some pun on 'the Da Vinci code' but i couldn't pass this up)


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Yeah... Old skool meme indeed...
> View attachment 305091
> 
> 
> (okay, i was going to reply with some pun on 'the Da Vinci code' but i couldn't pass this up)


_More like the "Da Vinci Toad" amirite_






(I know these are frogs don't @ me.)


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 6, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 304577


My photoshop skills suck, so imagine the following mental images here :

* gaming on an apple (showing mouse on an actual apple) 
* gaming on a Mac (mouse on a big Mac hamburger) 
* gaming on Android (mouse on a radiohead 'paranoid android'. CD) 
* gaming on windows (the thing planted vertically on a window) 
* gaming on a steam deck (mouse on the deck of a steam boat) 
* gaming on ouya (you get the picture) 
...


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> My photoshop skills suck, so imagine the following mental images here :
> * gaming on Android (mouse on a radiohead 'paranoid android'. CD)


Did someone say "android gaming"?


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 6, 2022)

pustal said:


> This is actually a thing...
> 
> View attachment 305038


Are there any kind of poutine in this book?
If not, it's fake...


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I meant the "recipes from across the galaxy" part.


How can you be sure they're _not _recipes from across the galaxy? Just because you don't have the tenderloin of bugbladder beast of Traal in the fridge doesn't mean the recipe isn't valid.


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## error404bsod (Apr 7, 2022)

pustal said:


> This is actually a thing...
> 
> View attachment 305038


I want that right frikkin now it'll look good with my Xbox360 halo 3


----------



## error404bsod (Apr 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 305137


Kids are spoiled with 4K graphics


----------



## pustal (Apr 7, 2022)

error404bsod said:


> I want that right frikkin now it'll look good with my Xbox360 halo 3


There doesn't seem to be any vegetables in there, so I'm guessing pairing with something green won't hurt


----------



## Ev1lbl0w (Apr 7, 2022)

*grabs the popcorn*


----------



## Nerdtendo (Apr 7, 2022)

error404bsod said:


> Kids are spoiled with 4K graphics


Standards increase as graphics increase. It's as simple as that. The original Pokemon games were pushing the limitations of the gameboy. Modern Pokemon games are not pushing the limits of their systems. It's as easy as that


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 7, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> View attachment 305259


I dont get it... How is this game related?


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 7, 2022)

Nerdtendo said:


> Standards increase as graphics increase. It's as simple as that. The original Pokemon games were pushing the limitations of the gameboy. Modern Pokemon games are not pushing the limits of their systems. It's as easy as that


Actually, legends arceus do is pushing Switch limits
If you activate the 60fps patch, there chances of overheating, that's why it's been locked at 30fps


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 7, 2022)

I need one of these..


----------



## jahrs (Apr 7, 2022)

He's using the move harden in there isn't he.....


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Apr 8, 2022)

Spoiler








Huge spoiler for Kirby and the Forgotten Land (and for Klonoa 2, I suppose)
But basically I turned the final boss into a Pokèmon


----------



## error404bsod (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## error404bsod (Apr 8, 2022)

error404bsod said:


>


----------



## error404bsod (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Apr 8, 2022)

Don't get me wrong that's great but if I wanted to play video games I'd just stay home. Now for kids that's great add a lock only the parents can open and a bathroom and you got yourselves a great idea.


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 8, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 305397


I don't buy it. Even if there's metal on the inside there, it's not enough protection to stop a bullet, and it still is awfully specific for it to be hit in the center. And saving his life as in he was wearing it when this happened? Not convincing..


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I don't buy it. Even if there's metal on the inside there, it's not enough protection to stop a bullet, and it still is awfully specific for it to be hit in the center. And saving his life as in he was wearing it when this happened? Not convincing..


yea well... i mean...
https://www.google.com/search?q=a+g...HaA7CBcQ_AUoAHoECAEQAg&biw=1920&bih=927&dpr=1


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 8, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> yea well... i mean...
> https://www.google.com/search?q=a+g...HaA7CBcQ_AUoAHoECAEQAg&biw=1920&bih=927&dpr=1


There's no proof. And sources/new outlets are all copying from each other and repeating the same thing..


----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 305399


That thing better have good ventilation, imagine getting into one of those after the previous occupant had been hotboxing it for an hour. Mmmm, sulphurous.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 305279
> I need one of these..


Good news is they are available for sale.  Bad news is that they're $288.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Apr 8, 2022)

error404bsod said:


> View attachment 304863
> 
> This is me vs Most giRls some are cutE


Eh, she was cuter with long hair, imo.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Apr 8, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 305399


That's just disgustingly misandristic. The way that's worded sounds like husbands 'belong' to their wives, and wives can just leave their husbands somewhere. Where's the man's agency in that wording?


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2022)

AkiraKurusu said:


> That's just disgustingly misandristic. The way that's worded sounds like husbands 'belong' to their wives, and wives can just leave their husbands somewhere. Where's the man's agency in that wording?


my bad, didn't want to offend you level9


----------



## izy (Apr 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I don't buy it. Even if there's metal on the inside there, it's not enough protection to stop a bullet, and it still is awfully specific for it to be hit in the center. And saving his life as in he was wearing it when this happened? Not convincing..


bullets can travel far and lose momentum
combine it with going through double glazing windows and also the face it didnt hit the dude on the side of the head

it deflected off the top of the headset/head


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2022)

izy said:


> bullets can travel far and lose momentum
> combine it with going through double glazing windows and also the face it didnt hit the dude on the side of the head
> 
> it deflected off the top of the headset/head


When the only winning move is not to plaaaay...


----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## leon315 (Apr 8, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 305399


why don't husbands just stay at home?


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2022)

leon315 said:


> why don't husbands just stay at home?


Maybe China is matriarcal?
Quebec is more and more matriarcal


----------



## leon315 (Apr 8, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Maybe China is matriarcal?
> Quebec is more and more matriarcal


since decades of Chinese's only-child policy, they volunteerly aborted females, now there are like 50M more unmarried males against female population, yep China has indirectly solved gender equality: girls are treated as QUEENS now KEKW


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Apr 8, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 305137



Gen 1 Geodude is fine, this was a missed opportunity to use my boy, Gen 1 Machop


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Ericzander (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 8, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 305466


Better reason to lose all the upgrades than Other M had.


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 8, 2022)

Ericzander said:


> View attachment 305464


Yeah, my favorites are those that tell you to collect "x" amount of something to earn the achievement, or kill an "x" amount with a headshot, usually it's +200.. yea fuck all those!


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 305473


drunk peach


----------



## error404bsod (Apr 9, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 305399


What the jell


----------



## error404bsod (Apr 9, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 305397


DAMMM TAKE RAZER HEADSETS TO WAR


----------



## impeeza (Apr 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 305473


The best is peach drunk


----------



## Xzi (Apr 9, 2022)

error404bsod said:


> DAMMM TAKE RAZER HEADSETS TO WAR


Bit of a fact check on that: there's an entry and exit hole in the headset.  It didn't "deflect" anything, and the bullet would've gone right over the guy's head if he wasn't wearing the headset.


----------



## error404bsod (Apr 9, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Bit of a fact check on that: there's an entry and exit hole in the headset.  It didn't "deflect" anything, and the bullet would've gone right over the guy's head if he wasn't wearing the headset.


STILL


----------



## error404bsod (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 9, 2022)

Veho said:


> Did someone say "android gaming"?



I remember that scene.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 9, 2022)

error404bsod said:


> View attachment 305528


Hey i've seen this here, and quite recently in fact..


----------



## Chary (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Apr 10, 2022)

error404bsod said:


> View attachment 305391


this isn’t an issue for me as i always note down my house’s coordinates when i go mining or run far from my house to search for villages


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 305399


But then who's going to carry all the bags?


----------



## pustal (Apr 10, 2022)

error404bsod said:


> View attachment 305528


I've met the guy, lol.


----------



## pustal (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 10, 2022)

pustal said:


> View attachment 305693


Posted before..


----------



## bahamut920 (Apr 11, 2022)

What do any of these have to do with video games?


----------



## jahrs (Apr 11, 2022)

Every few pages the meme train derails and we have to wait for it to be put back in place by mods. Also at this point 90% of the people seeing this haven't looked at the first page with the rules or have taken the rules in a not as expected manor.


----------



## Veho (Apr 11, 2022)

Fine, here's something game related. A game meme. A gameme if you will.


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 305712


Okay but I would love to see an air hockey - pool combo. Bumper sides, open ends, you use the cue to try to score a "goal" on the opponent with the cue ball. First to 21 wins.


----------



## Veho (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 11, 2022)

Veho said:


>


some things are best left in the past. fuck that.


----------



## jahrs (Apr 11, 2022)

You either live somewhere where birth certificates and social security cards don't exist or haven't tried to find work without them yet. Cause that's basically the joke of the meme lose either or both and well have a good few weeks trying to prove you exist.


----------



## Mythical (Apr 11, 2022)

I can safely say yes, atleast in usa if you dont have those you're basically screwed until you get lucky at a fast food job lmao
I didn't have id and all when I first lived on my own, made things hell


----------



## tabzer (Apr 12, 2022)

Kingdom Heart's Nier connection.


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 12, 2022)

_*Bitch slap* 
Keep my PC out of your fu&*ing mouth! _


----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2022)

My PC is better than _a _console, you didn't specify which


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 12, 2022)

Veho said:


>


... And I'm willing to bet dad still had that same rpg laying around in the attic, even though it's on a a medium that has gone obsolete for over a decade.

But hey... It still serves as proof of his version of "real life".


----------



## jahrs (Apr 12, 2022)

Sad that in a few years that will be skyrim... oh wait is it technically going on now cause it came out a while ago so it's in someone's attic


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Empu1 (Apr 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 305808
> _*Bitch slap*
> Keep my PC out of your fu&*ing mouth! _







Also, nice reference to that famous slap heard around the world


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 12, 2022)

Empu1 said:


> Also, nice reference to that famous slap heard around the world


Oh! A Seether fan.. Nice! I still have to listen to their new album..


----------



## Empu1 (Apr 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Oh! A Seether fan.. Nice! I still have to listen to their new album..


So you recognize my profile picture? What a chad!


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 13, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 305961


..Woke Goofy?


----------



## Xzi (Apr 13, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 305961


The blank stare is perfect...really sells the idea that Sora is on drugs and so are KH's writers.


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Apr 15, 2022)

Veho said:


>


love Spirited Away (el viaje de Chihiro for me) by I don't get the other reference ;(


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Apr 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 306179






Damn you goose!


----------



## Skanob (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Apr 15, 2022)

So about that goose optional boss fight I used to work for a goose removal service at one point a flock all flew head first into a fence had to pull each one out individually and toss them over the fence. Real life angry birds funny enough they weigh nothing it was like a feathery balloon. So yeah I'd take that boss fight on any day.


----------



## impeeza (Apr 15, 2022)

Skanob said:


> View attachment 306238


it's for real?


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 306270


What are you talking about? He's just greedy.. not a criminal, he'd fit perfectly in the real world.


----------



## leon315 (Apr 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 306207


wait, I got the 1st 2 references, but *i don't get the 3rd one*, anyone explain it plz?

Edit: oohhhhh, now i understood, pretty self-explanatory, basically videogamers will never get laid.


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2022)

impeeza said:


> love Spirited Away (el viaje de Chihiro for me) by I don't get the other reference ;(


Death Stranding.


----------



## impeeza (Apr 16, 2022)

Veho said:


> Death Stranding.


Cool. Thanks


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Budsixz (Apr 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 306442


Then will you evolve into umbreon!??


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Apr 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 305808
> _*Bitch slap*
> Keep my PC out of your fu&*ing mouth! _


Man I love my dells shitty gpu even the Wii U out classes it common man


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Apr 17, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 306273


Xenoblade X crying in the background


----------



## gudenau (Apr 17, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 306273



RIP, I really wish Nintendo didn't kill it before it came out. It was the best console so far.


----------



## impeeza (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Budsixz (Apr 17, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 306514


"cake"


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Apr 17, 2022)

Veho said:


>


That is multimedia!!!


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## gudenau (Apr 18, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 18, 2022)

Kids, don't do drugs  







Adults, go wild, idc


----------



## jahrs (Apr 18, 2022)

This feels like that one episode of family guy where Brian takes the adhd meds and writes a whole world of just crap


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 306660


mortal combat
(yes I know how the game spells it)


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 19, 2022)

#EldenRing#DarkSouls


----------



## Veho (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## gudenau (Apr 19, 2022)

Veho said:


>



This makes me think Cynthia, but she did not use those Pokemon.


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Plazorn (Apr 21, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 306958


lol this is me in Jedi: Fallen Order after it won't let me parry quickly enough.


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Apr 22, 2022)

Hrm so does this make Master chief Radagon cause they seem to be the only 2 people in the known multiverse who can successfully destroy a ring and I've never seen them in the same room at the same time.


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 22, 2022)

jahrs said:


> cause they seem to be the only 2 people in the known multiverse who can successfully destroy a ring


Not according to PornHub.


----------



## Veho (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Apr 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Not according to PornHub.


I dislike this statement cause it's to real keep it in game man leave RL where it belongs in the garbage lol.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 22, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 306514


You can have your cake and it eats too?


----------



## Veho (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 22, 2022)

*RPGs


----------



## Xzi (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 23, 2022)

Clearly a better game than Portal


----------



## Xzi (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 23, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Clearly a better game than Portal
> View attachment 307282


No!
The cake is a lie.
The cake is a lie.
The cake is a lie.
The cake is a lie!


----------



## Veho (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## rimoJO (Apr 23, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Clearly a better game than Portal
> View attachment 307282


Nintendoes what Valve don't


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Axido (Apr 24, 2022)

rimoJO said:


> Nintendoes what Valve don't


You mean Valven't.


----------



## leon315 (Apr 24, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 307289


I don't get it, what supposed M.I.A. stand for?


----------



## Axido (Apr 24, 2022)

leon315 said:


> I don't get it, what supposed M.I.A. stand for?


Missing In Action. Basically, it's the Schrödinger's cat of warfare. Could be dead, could be alive.


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 24, 2022)

leon315 said:


> I don't get it, what supposed M.I.A. stand for?


Missing In Action.


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 24, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Clearly a better game than Portal
> View attachment 307282


To be fair, i really like nonograms/griddlers. Not to say Portal isn't fun(or that i don't get the reference), but they're...  

*sees huge amount of moderator edits*

Crap... I'm not going to be able to voice my opinion on this, right?


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 24, 2022)

But it's TAURUS time


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Apr 24, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> To be fair, i really like nonograms/griddlers. Not to say Portal isn't fun(or that i don't get the reference), but they're...
> 
> *sees huge amount of moderator edits*
> 
> Crap... I'm not going to be able to voice my opinion on this, right?



No censor, just game related content only


----------



## Xzi (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2022)

Kurby.


----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2022)

I wasn't 100% on those stupid Kinstones yet, dammit!


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 25, 2022)

So yeah, video game memes


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 307309


I swear, nobody has respect for the plight of Gingers.


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 25, 2022)

Veho said:


> I wasn't 100% on those stupid Kinstones yet, dammit!


Happens.. everytime!


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 26, 2022)

Juri and Elena are my Hoochie Mammas


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Apr 26, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 307545


The true winning strategy


----------



## Xzi (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Apr 27, 2022)

I still don't know why the crones even exist only one does anything of use the rest are like every other npc who says something about you failing or something


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Apr 27, 2022)

jahrs said:


> I still don't know why the crones even exist only one does anything of use the rest are like every other npc who says something about you failing or something


For lore reasons, mostly.  They all had their own Two Fingers which they served and interpreted for.  Over time they either died or were killed off for their power, leaving only the crones behind, desperate to read the fingers of any willing Tarnished.  They're immortal so long as the Greater Will still governs the world.


----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Apr 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> For lore reasons, mostly.  They all had their own Two Fingers which they served and interpreted for.  Over time they either died or were killed off for their power, leaving only the crones behind, desperate to read the fingers of any willing Tarnished.  They're immortal so long as the Greater Will still governs the world.


That answers so many questions so each one of the fingers that you can restore runes at had a crone and now they just look for anything and anyone to alleviate their boredom. Thanks


----------



## Xzi (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 28, 2022)

Veho said:


>



news: millions worth of NFT's were stolen.

*me reacting to this news* : meh.

news: also: someone cared!

*me*: lol. Now THAT's fake news right there!


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 28, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> news: millions worth of NFT's were stolen.
> 
> *me reacting to this news* : meh.
> 
> ...


meh. just mildly amusing to see these idiots get a taste of reality. nfts, crypto...they aren't immune from scams and hacking


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 307699



This is me with MGSPW. and I still haven't killed that [female dog]!


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 307849



I'd be scared to USE that thing, let alone have it in the house.


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Apr 29, 2022)

This is basically the meta in yu gi oh right now. It's bad but also funny cause if you say no to the first card played the person usually scoops. In my mind they Blue screen of death cause they don't know what to do once you throw them off.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 29, 2022)

Veho said:


>



Oh yea?

[picks up all 52 cards [+ box], and throws them at you]

[then walks out the door] I Won.


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Apr 29, 2022)

It's not like Yugioh didn't always have those sorts of decks, it's just that Konami just started supporting and building the game around that instead because it sells better. They also just slap blanket protection on everything these days, to the point where I can play my FTK deck and have it be more fair than a standard meta deck because there's more than one out to it.

Classic Konami, making destructive decisions for money.


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Apr 29, 2022)

I think it was mainly exodia draw decks until synchros became a thing and then it went down hill from there because they ever growing power creep. They could have cut it then but they went all in for the money


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 30, 2022)

*Related 
AKA Slideshow fps..


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 30, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 308053
> *Related
> AKA Slideshow fps..


Game name?

I mean,  I know it's James Cameron Avatar, but where can I get the game from?


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 30, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Game name?
> 
> I mean,  I know it's James Cameron Avatar, but where can I get the game from?


Uh.. you mean where can you buy this game, nowadays? Have no idea, though the game was released for PC, Xbox360 & PS3, you can look for the console versions, if the pc version is no longer available?


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 30, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Uh.. you mean where can you buy this game, nowadays? Have no idea, though the game was released for PC, Xbox360 & PS3, you can look for the console versions, if the pc version is no longer available?


thx but, is there a specific name i should search for?
Or just Avatar/James Cameron's Avatar??


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 30, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> thx but, is there a specific name i should search for?
> Or just Avatar/James Cameron's Avatar??


The official title is "James Cameron's Avatar: The Game", as it's in the game's box art.


----------



## Veho (Apr 30, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 308053
> *Related
> AKA Slideshow fps..


The only computer capable of running the game at a playable rate is the one they used to render the movie.


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Apr 30, 2022)

jahrs said:


> I think it was mainly exodia draw decks until synchros became a thing and then it went down hill from there because they ever growing power creep. They could have cut it then but they went all in for the money


Exodia was sort of always the "permitted" FTK/OTK. I'm talking stuff like Empty Jar, Black Pendant RML, Cannon Soldier, RML/Gearfried/Elma Loop and whatnot. That's all classic era Yugioh too- if there was a card on the banlist that didn't seem like it should be, it was probably due to a broken strategy.

The downhill did start with 5Ds and synchro though. They tried to maintain power balance in GX, that's why there's so many weird, barely playable cards in that era, but they gave up trying to balance with old cards and just started to make brokenly powerful archetypes instead by the time 5Ds rolled around.

Most FTK strats source from Royal Magical Library even today, yet Konami's never thought to merely punch that in the face with a banhammer. I mean, I'd be sad if they did, but if they hate non-archetype OTK so much it's a really simple fix.

But to not go too far off topic, have a meme:





Now, I'm off to try and make Lord British Space Fighter a thing again


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 30, 2022)

Veho said:


> The only computer capable of running the game at a playable rate is the one they used to render the movie.


Then i assume the PC version was optimized poorly for PCs..


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (May 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 1, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (May 1, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 308154​


Wait are you supposed to get on your horse and ride away from the meteor? I've always just stared at it shields up and I'm at new game +4 haven't had an issue except when Alexander rolled into me rotating me 45 degrees taking rahdanh to the face.


----------



## impeeza (May 1, 2022)

Foxi4 said:


> View attachment 308142


The funnier thing, happen the same to me until I realize on the Mainboard box comes a little zip bag with a screw what instead head have a nut, It's the raiser needed, for me wasn't to bad because the M.2 card touches another component and don't get so bent but was so odd to see the card getting so much strain; took me long time before start to closing the chassis, and when fixing the last screw my mind pops: THE LITTLE bag on the main board package!!  so open all again put the raiser and start to feeling a little stupid of my careless.


----------



## jt_1258 (May 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 308169


well how can you come up with a plan if you don't know what the sign that it's weakness is about to show is. circles ftw


----------



## The Catboy (May 1, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Stealphie (May 1, 2022)




----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2022)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 308296


VR was predicted with a scary level of accuracy


----------



## CoolMe (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 2, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 308333


I don't remember any "cats" in TP?


----------



## Noctosphere (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I don't remember any "cats" in TP?


the one at the VERY beginning when you need to fish a fish for it


----------



## Xzi (May 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 2, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> the one at the VERY beginning when you need to fish a fish for it


I remember that one, and it was a black/white cat..


----------



## Noctosphere (May 2, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (May 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I don't remember any "cats" in TP?


in castle town there is a little area in one of the allys where there are a dozen or so cats


----------



## impeeza (May 2, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> in castle town there is a little area in one of the allys where there are a dozen or so cats


in Skyward Sword also there is a zone full of flying "kittens"


----------



## Xzi (May 2, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 308336


There's even a "yell" weapon art that I've seen some players with that name follow up with.


----------



## KitChan (May 2, 2022)

He wasn't too big for SSB4, he was too busy with other work.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 2, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 308335


Lemme guess: the republican party insists this guy was "peacefully protesting"?


----------



## Veho (May 2, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Lemme guess: the republican party insists this guy was "peacefully protesting"?


It was a normal tourist visit.


----------



## jt_1258 (May 2, 2022)

impeeza said:


> in Skyward Sword also there is a zone full of flying "kittens"


took me a sec to remember what they are. would hate to be there at night


----------



## impeeza (May 2, 2022)

In the village there are two at night on the day you must to use the claw on the north side of the temple to  jump a wall and you will find a  lot of them


----------



## CoolMe (May 2, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 308361


I had bad news for you the 90% of that "online multiplaters" are Bots ;(


----------



## Dr_Faustus (May 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 307849


Im pretty sure there was an early 00's movie about this very thing.


----------



## kitaeren (May 2, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Lemme guess: the republican party insists this guy was "peacefully protesting"?


How does one's Political party have anything to do with gaming memes?


----------



## Taleweaver (May 2, 2022)

kitaeren said:


> How does one's Political party have anything to do with gaming memes?


Have you even seen @Xzi 's image? It's a video game character entering what appears to be an office building. It's only one step away from Jacob Chansley. Hence the wink (which apparently flew right over your head, I'm afraid  ).


----------



## gudenau (May 2, 2022)

Veho said:


>



So Yu-Gi-Oh?


----------



## Veho (May 2, 2022)

gudenau said:


> So Yu-Gi-Oh?


A lot of card games really. That's why you have starter decks to ease people into the game, instead of just dumping a tournament-level deck and high level mechanics and combos on a hapless noob.


----------



## impeeza (May 2, 2022)

That's why I do prefer UNO:


----------



## gudenau (May 2, 2022)

Veho said:


> A lot of card games really. That's why you have starter decks to ease people into the game, instead of just dumping a tournament-level deck and high level mechanics and combos on a hapless noob.



I play a stupid OTK Ra deck. :-)


----------



## smileyhead (May 2, 2022)

impeeza said:


> That's why I do prefer UNO:


Watch the kid have a special card and win anyway.


----------



## impeeza (May 2, 2022)

We always play with the defender rule so...


----------



## Budsixz (May 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 3, 2022)

XXX


----------



## Veho (May 3, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 308456
> XXX


That visor better open up to reveal a minibar.


----------



## Veho (May 3, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 3, 2022)

Veho said:


>


You know I keep that MF'ing thang on me


----------



## gudenau (May 3, 2022)

Veho said:


>


I printed a Benchy the other day!


----------



## gudenau (May 3, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 3, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 308329


To be honest, sounds like a person that grew up with Arcades/SNES... Final Fight comes to mind.


----------



## jt_1258 (May 3, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> To be honest, sounds like a person that grew up with Arcades/SNES... Final Fight comes to mind.


and if it's not that then its super hot or hitman. anything can be a weapon if you use enough blunt force trauma


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 3, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> and if it's not that then its super hot or hitman. anything can be a weapon if you use enough blunt force trauma


I keep forgetting there are games done past the 90s and early 2000s.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 3, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 308334


This is how Dugtrio looks like under there if you didn't know..


----------



## impeeza (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Emperor_Norton (May 4, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 308561


This warrior has been to dark places you really don't want to know about.


----------



## Veho (May 4, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 4, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 4, 2022)

Because it's jumpman, no Mario


----------



## jahrs (May 4, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 308574


I dislike that this is how I realized that it was May. Thanks I hate it.


----------



## hyprskllz (May 4, 2022)

i lost mine already.
ps. pls ignore the joycon has the strap.


----------



## gudenau (May 4, 2022)

Veho said:


>


~32 isn't bad. I know more but I can't recall the names.


----------



## Veho (May 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 4, 2022)

Veho said:


>


GET TO DA CHOOOPPAAAAH!! 


hyprskllz said:


> View attachment 308610i lost mine already.
> ps. pls ignore the joycon has the strap.


I don't get how people think that putting the strap on eliminates any possibility of it breaking while they're playing, specially those who get so lost in the moment while flailing their arms around like maniacs.. (no offense to you of course)


----------



## impeeza (May 5, 2022)

jahrs said:


> I dislike that this is how I realized that it was May. Thanks I hate it.


https://gbatemp.net/threads/post-here-funny-pictures.104156/post-9816901


----------



## hyprskllz (May 5, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> GET TO DA CHOOOPPAAAAH!!
> 
> I don't get how people think that putting the strap on eliminates any possibility of it breaking while they're playing, specially those who get so lost in the moment while flailing their arms around like maniacs.. (no offense to you of course)


i don't play games with motion control that often, so none taken.


----------



## hippy dave (May 5, 2022)




----------



## x65943 (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (May 5, 2022)




----------



## gudenau (May 5, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 5, 2022)

I don't play destiny but Bungie are on fire rn


----------



## Veho (May 5, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I don't play destiny but Bungie are on fire rn
> View attachment 308773


----------



## jahrs (May 5, 2022)

As much I find it "touching" any business saying that better not have any Overworked,underpaid,exploited employess, or harassment of any kind. Focus on treating those within your walls like people before trying to go political to further your business goals and quotas. Not directed at bungie just in general if the fall into this category well....


----------



## hippy dave (May 5, 2022)

jahrs said:


> As much I find it "touching" any business saying that better not have any Overworked,underpaid,exploited employess, or harassment of any kind. Focus on treating those within your walls like people before trying to go political to further your business goals and quotas. Not directed at bungie just in general if the fall into this category well....


I agree this business and every other should be trying to treat their employees well and avoid the problems you mention in your first sentence. I very much disagree that everything else has to be perfect before a business can stand up for a human rights issue, also human rights isn't a political debate - if there's any debate to be had on the subject it's pretty much limited to "are you or are you not a total piece of shit?"


----------



## Noctosphere (May 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 5, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



*Looks like the Meme Box folks don't like vids in here..


----------



## gudenau (May 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 6, 2022)




----------



## kehkou (May 6, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 308873


Then where are all the devices; you can't hide it!


----------



## Noctosphere (May 6, 2022)

kehkou said:


> Then where are all the devices; you can't hide it!


In his palace


----------



## CoolMe (May 6, 2022)




----------



## pustal (May 6, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Respect. Companies should responde like this.


----------



## jahrs (May 6, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I agree this business and every other should be trying to treat their employees well and avoid the problems you mention in your first sentence. I very much disagree that everything else has to be perfect before a business can stand up for a human rights issue, also human rights isn't a political debate - if there's any debate to be had on the subject it's pretty much limited to "are you or are you not a total piece of shit?"


Im a firm believer of if you can't treat yourself right (ie employees) you can't go telling others how to act/what to do. Otherwise no one takes you seriously it's like a doctor saying smoking is bad for you while smoking a pack. 90% of people would ignore that doctor. In a perfect world sure but in this one your kinda screwed the second anyone has anything they can use against you. There's also priorities it's not they have to be perfect just good enough that when they say something people don't just blow it off like they did.


----------



## CoolMe (May 6, 2022)

#


----------



## hippy dave (May 7, 2022)

jahrs said:


> Im a firm believer of if you can't treat yourself right (ie employees) you can't go telling others how to act/what to do. Otherwise no one takes you seriously it's like a doctor saying smoking is bad for you while smoking a pack. 90% of people would ignore that doctor. In a perfect world sure but in this one your kinda screwed the second anyone has anything they can use against you. There's also priorities it's not they have to be perfect just good enough that when they say something people don't just blow it off like they did.


The problem with this whole approach is, you've probably made mistakes in your life, therefore your opinion is irrelevant


----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2022)

jahrs said:


> Im a firm believer of if you can't treat yourself right (ie employees) you can't go telling others how to act/what to do. Otherwise no one takes you seriously it's like a doctor saying smoking is bad for you while smoking a pack. 90% of people would ignore that doctor. In a perfect world sure but in this one your kinda screwed the second anyone has anything they can use against you. There's also priorities it's not they have to be perfect just good enough that when they say something people don't just blow it off like they did.


That man used to be our health and care minister


----------



## CoolMe (May 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> That man used to be our health and care minister
> 
> View attachment 309040


He looks McDonald's healthy (or is it Tim Hortons?) to me.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> He looks McDonald's healthy (or is it Tim Hortons?) to me.


he is, and when he was told to lose weigth to show example, he went through surgery


----------



## CoolMe (May 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> he is, and when he was told to lose weigth to show example, he went through surgery


Reminds me of this..


----------



## CoolMe (May 7, 2022)




----------



## CPG_ (May 7, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (May 7, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 308574



I had a great day on the 4th.  HB day for me.


----------



## GinOkami428 (May 7, 2022)

When the Doom (2016) soundtrack kicks in:


----------



## CoolMe (May 7, 2022)




----------



## ZeroFX (May 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 309013
> #


when wife says she wants a videogame as well


----------



## jahrs (May 8, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> The problem with this whole approach is, you've probably made mistakes in your life, therefore your opinion is irrelevant


Your mistaking the point. It's not they've made mistakes so ignore. It's they continue to make the same mistakes and then continue to try to fix other people's mistakes while still making those same mistakes. If someone told me it's a bad idea but still does it, it gives off the wrong idea/intentions. Less trying to help and more trying to manipulate.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 8, 2022)

I missed something, is this supposed to be compromising information? Either way, it's not our business.

Disclaimer: post above removed


----------



## CoolMe (May 8, 2022)




----------



## gudenau (May 8, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## impeeza (May 9, 2022)

gudenau said:


> View attachment 309287


I didn't get it


----------



## hippy dave (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 9, 2022)

*Darkness


----------



## Veho (May 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> *Darkness


This is dark Ness:


----------



## The Catboy (May 9, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## hippy dave (May 9, 2022)

Suddenly seeing Birdo in a whole new light


----------



## Localhorst86 (May 9, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Suddenly seeing Birdo in a whole new light
> 
> View attachment 309385


funny, cause birdo is transgender


----------



## hippy dave (May 9, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> funny, cause birdo is transgender


Trans Queens are Queens!

(Nobody should be defined by their genitals, but in this case, it's a cloaca either way...)


----------



## CoolMe (May 9, 2022)




----------



## LanHikariDS (May 10, 2022)

gudenau said:


> View attachment 309287


What is this song from?


----------



## jt_1258 (May 10, 2022)

LanHikariDS said:


> What is this song from?


terraria, it's plays at the cavern layer of the world iirc


----------



## Veho (May 10, 2022)

Game characters with their full inventories.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> That man used to be our health and care minister
> 
> View attachment 309040


Oh, really? Well, in Belgium we used to have...

Reminds me of this..
View attachment 309053

Damnit...ninja'ed. 

(but for real: Maggie De Block was a very sincere minister in that position).


----------



## Taleweaver (May 10, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 308712


Ooooh, so THAT was what I was doing wrong! How stupid of me! 

*manually enables sexual content for steam account*


----------



## Veho (May 10, 2022)

Reference.


----------



## CoolMe (May 10, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 11, 2022)

Ranking Metroid games by whether you kill your dad.

It's a video, suck it up. Also contains spoilers for every single game in the Metroid series.


----------



## jahrs (May 11, 2022)

Veho said:


> Reference.



In my mind everytime someone swings at the one wearing that they look at where they wanna aim the unarmored parts see bare skin and then stroke out from excitement and swing off to the armored parts


----------



## CoolMe (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 309655


still trying to finish The Sims 4 without losing (all sims die)


----------



## jahrs (May 11, 2022)

That is not feasible. Sims crave death. I had one kill his family by maxing out his cooking skill. One by one they ate his meal died and then the dumbass crying over there bodies goes oh hey neat food.


----------



## The Catboy (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 12, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 309694


Boruto in a nutshell


----------



## GhostLatte (May 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 13, 2022)

60% of the time, it works every time..


----------



## hippy dave (May 13, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 13, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 309803


if I kill more than 6 characters on a game, I become a serial killer?


----------



## kehkou (May 13, 2022)

*Every time the weather starts to get warm...


*


impeeza said:


> if I kill more than 6 characters on a game, I become a serial killer?


Not all in one session or you become a _spree_ killer instead!


----------



## AncientBoi (May 13, 2022)

kehkou said:


> *Every time the weather starts to get warm...
> View attachment 309804*
> 
> Not all in one session or you are a _spree_ killer instead!



[buys a whole pallet of Ant spray] I'm ready.


----------



## jahrs (May 13, 2022)

I would recommend c4 under the pallet with a timed charge and a barrel of sugar water


----------



## Veho (May 13, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (May 13, 2022)




----------



## gudenau (May 13, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 309836



They super duper shafted the best console that has been made to this date. :-/


----------



## Flame (May 14, 2022)

Veho said:


>



this is kinda dark. you might have had a head injury and you think your young for rest of your life when in fact your old now. you look in the mirror and see your old self.


----------



## CoolMe (May 14, 2022)

Them bushy brows..


----------



## impeeza (May 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 309869
> Them bushy brows..


little mac hair's is supposed to be dark black,  am I wrong?


----------



## hippy dave (May 14, 2022)

impeeza said:


> little mac hair's is supposed to be dark black,  am I wrong?


Isn't that Ryu?


----------



## impeeza (May 14, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Isn't that Ryu?


could be but ryu uses a Karate Gi suit ripped arms and open on the chest, and also have dark hair.


----------



## hippy dave (May 14, 2022)

impeeza said:


> could be but ryu uses a Karate Gi suit ripped arms and open on the chest, and also have dark hair.





Looks like him and his clothes, yeah his hair could be darker


----------



## AncientBoi (May 14, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 309911
> Looks like him and his clothes, yeah his hair coul



Nakey would be better


----------



## impeeza (May 14, 2022)

you are right I am a little blind today.


----------



## hippy dave (May 14, 2022)

impeeza said:


> you are right I am a little blind today.


Happens to the best of us, just try and cut down on the self-abuse a little


----------



## impeeza (May 14, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Nakey would be better


----------



## impeeza (May 14, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Happens to the best of us, just try and cut down on the self-abuse a little


It's funny when you can make jokes of yourself and enjoyed.  it's better to start the day with a big smile. (and a silly bump to the forehand)


----------



## AncientBoi (May 14, 2022)

impeeza said:


> It's funny when you can make jokes of yourself and enjoyed.  it's better to start the day with a big smile. (and a silly bump to the forehand)


 
 HAPPY TIME


----------



## GhostLatte (May 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (May 15, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (May 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 309982


fucking wind waker


----------



## jahrs (May 15, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 310020​


And for some reason my finger hurts just looking at it.


----------



## hippy dave (May 15, 2022)

Eh, I didn't properly play SMW yet.


----------



## CoolMe (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 15, 2022)

Flame said:


> this is kinda dark. you might have had a head injury and you think your young for rest of your life when in fact your old now. you look in the mirror and see your old self.


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 309869
> Them bushy brows..


Aw man, if this referencing what i think its referencing..... That's so wrong


----------



## GhostLatte (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Emperor_Norton (May 16, 2022)

Veho said:


>


New World needs this sign


----------



## CoolMe (May 16, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 16, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 17, 2022)

impeeza said:


>


Why is there 2 people lying on the floor, close to the head?


----------



## Noctosphere (May 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Why is there 2 people lying on the floor, close to the head?


Its-a-them, deppression


----------



## hippy dave (May 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 17, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 310311


That's correct. Here it is just for reference:


----------



## hippy dave (May 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> That's correct. Here it is just for reference:
> View attachment 310312


Pictures that turn you gay


----------



## CoolMe (May 17, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Pictures that turn you gay


Do not worry..


----------



## hippy dave (May 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Do not worry..
> View attachment 310314


That means a lot tbh


----------



## CoolMe (May 17, 2022)

It's okay, he's just fainted..

@Veho deleted my post..


----------



## Veho (May 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> @Veho deleted my post..


It wasn't gaming related   
I told you to post it in the funny pics thread


----------



## CoolMe (May 17, 2022)

Veho said:


> It wasn't gaming related
> I told you to post it in the funny pics thread


I beg you don't cry.


----------



## Veho (May 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I beg you don't cry.


No


----------



## CoolMe (May 17, 2022)

Veho said:


> No


----------



## CoolMe (May 17, 2022)

Veho said:


>


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 17, 2022)

An interaction with a friend in a discord server.


----------



## BabuFrik (May 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 309749
> 60% of the time, it works every time..


Is that comic sans i see?


----------



## rimoJO (May 18, 2022)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> View attachment 310358
> An interaction with a friend in a discord server.


as a linux user i cannot confirm that this works


----------



## kitaeren (May 18, 2022)

Veho said:


> So Bungie is all for murdering babies.  Good to know I guess.  Time to uninstall Destiny 2.
> Also, how does this have anything to do with gaming memes?


----------



## hippy dave (May 18, 2022)

*


*


----------



## hippy dave (May 18, 2022)

@kitaeren I can't quote you because you wrote in the quote box, but you say it's unrelated to gaming and also say you're going to uninstall the related game


----------



## kitaeren (May 18, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> @kitaeren I can't quote you because you wrote in the quote box, but you say it's unrelated to gaming and also say you're going to uninstall the related game



 I don't know--maybe learn how to read.  I'll try again since you seem to be a little slow.  What does this have to do with gaming MEMES?


----------



## Veho (May 18, 2022)

kitaeren said:


> I don't know--maybe learn how to read.  I'll try again since you seem to be a little slow.  What does this have to do with gaming MEMES?


Didn't you hear? Everything is a meme these days.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2022)

Veho said:


> Didn't you hear? Everything is a meme these days.





kitaeren said:


> I don't know--maybe learn how to read.  I'll try again since you seem to be a little slow.  What does this have to do with gaming MEMES?


Oh you haven't heard? It was my understanding that everyone has heard
Heard what?
Brian DON'T!
...
The following IS my meme


----------



## jt_1258 (May 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 19, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 19, 2022)

Happened in a Discord for ARK, the dinosaur game. Gross.


----------



## hippy dave (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 19, 2022)

Guys! Guys! Guys!
We need something epic for post #16000


----------



## Veho (May 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 19, 2022)

Veho said:


>


The one with the horns there surely is sus..


----------



## kitaeren (May 19, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Oh you haven't heard? It was my understanding that everyone has heard
> Heard what?
> Brian DON'T!
> ...
> The following IS my meme



Okay Chad.  
Are you doxing me now?


----------



## impeeza (May 19, 2022)

Veho said:


>


It's a knife on the red one?


----------



## CoolMe (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 20, 2022)

For post #16000 once spams are removed


----------



## Veho (May 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 20, 2022)

It happens..


----------



## Veho (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 20, 2022)

Veho said:


>


You know, written like that it could be pronounced "je suce" which in french means "i suck" and je suce can only means "i suck dick" because when a "situation sucks" in french, you'd say "ça crain".


----------



## hippy dave (May 20, 2022)




----------



## CTR640 (May 20, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 310713
> It happens..


That's sooo me! Literally! During freemode I cruise around, listen to radio and often cause rampage.


----------



## CoolMe (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 20, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 21, 2022)

Veho said:


>


poor link ( or zelda as some one will say)


----------



## gudenau (May 21, 2022)

impeeza said:


> poor link ( or zelda as some one will say)


She will find someone else.


----------



## impeeza (May 21, 2022)

some people (most of what I know) think link is called zelda...


----------



## Veho (May 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 21, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 21, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 310812


It's not a bug, it's a feature.


----------



## CTR640 (May 21, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 22, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (May 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 310854


wait...it came out in 04? dam, I got hit with just a gba as my first system despite the ds just releasing...the fuck. the ds can play gba AND ds games


----------



## jahrs (May 22, 2022)

Out of all the games systems I've ever gotten none where as exciting as the DS Got the system and Digimon world DS it was a great christmas


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 22, 2022)




----------



## FriendlyPolygon (May 22, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Thats OK. In modern RPGs you will find fresh bread instead


----------



## jahrs (May 22, 2022)

Ah bone meal made fresh bread extra calcium included.


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 22, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Well, to be fair it was impressive for the time, a game like Morrowind working on a console, with all the limited resources.. It was clever, really, to make the console soft-reboot in-game in order to clear up cache and memory so it can load new data..


----------



## CoolMe (May 22, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (May 22, 2022)

Dark souls? Or elden ring now


----------



## Xzi (May 23, 2022)

jahrs said:


> Dark souls? Or elden ring now


Elden Ring is literally all three.


----------



## Veho (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 23, 2022)

Veho said:


>


..When the _moment_ finally came he was no longer there. He died waiting for it.. 
Edit: Fucking keyboard autocorrect..


----------



## jt_1258 (May 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 311095


As usual... WAHLUIGI IS MISSING...


----------



## CoolMe (May 24, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> As usual... WAHLUIGI IS MISSING...


He doesn't exist. According to Nintendo..


----------



## hippy dave (May 24, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 311095


western friend zone.


----------



## impeeza (May 24, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 311118


you missed a SD nearby italy


----------



## CoolMe (May 24, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 311118


What, are you blind? All i see is Russia!


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 24, 2022)

Veho said:


>


I like this.


----------



## Localhorst86 (May 24, 2022)

impeeza said:


> I like this.


umm Ackchyually, you do not.


----------



## hippy dave (May 24, 2022)

Maybe obscure, but yay Yoshi egg


----------



## impeeza (May 25, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> umm Ackchyually, you do not.


yes, I do!


----------



## hippy dave (May 25, 2022)

Even playing video games is less lame of a hobby than how you're choosing to spend your time.
E: this was directed at some chump whose posts have since been deleted. What a chump.


----------



## CoolMe (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 25, 2022)

Or her final opponent sucker punches her before the game is over, she falls with the neck on her chair, becomes paraplegic and begs her trainer to euthanize her, which he does in the end.


----------



## RichardTheKing (May 25, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 310854


I'm actually older than it, which...well, makes me realise how old my DS Lite is, holy crap. Used to adore that thing, taking it with me everywhere, mostly playing Pokemon in those days...



hippy dave said:


> View attachment 310853


Good riddance; I've always wanted a game without 'em, whether it's Mario Kart or SSB. Just eurgh, don't see why they need to be forced in there, greedily hogging character slots from more worthwhile candidates.


----------



## hippy dave (May 25, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Shape (May 26, 2022)

I hate to post meta about what I see the members here doing but...


----------



## jahrs (May 26, 2022)

UI is shit and the frame rate is crap. Plus customer service was not helpful kept saying I'm your mom not a CS Rep and no I can't return you.


----------



## impeeza (May 26, 2022)

jahrs said:


> UI is shit and the frame rate is crap. Plus customer service was not helpful kept saying I'm your mom not a CS Rep and no I can't return you.


¿?


----------



## jahrs (May 26, 2022)

The previous post about a game called going outside also cool I made it to front page with my last meme woot woot go me.


----------



## impeeza (May 26, 2022)

Ahhhh.  I am getting it


----------



## Veho (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 26, 2022)

*Related


----------



## hippy dave (May 26, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (May 26, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



Heres one


----------



## impeeza (May 26, 2022)

game related?  (yes technically there is a garfield video game but)


----------



## sombrerosonic (May 26, 2022)

impeeza said:


> game related?  (yes technically there is a gardfield video game but)


Undertale, In the sans boss but here were using a undertake cover of the song and place garfeld over it


----------



## CoolMe (May 26, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (May 27, 2022)

My favorites are the ones where you win/kill them in the battle and then in the cutscene they are completely fine. Double points for the ones where dismemberment occurs and they suddenly grow everything back for the cutscene.


----------



## rimoJO (May 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 311528


Mingy Jongo, the cutscene that _is_ the boss scripted to be unbeatable if you're unlucky enough


----------



## hippy dave (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 27, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 311543


You tell her
Like, I can't buy it except for my child?
Why couldn't i do it for what I want to do with it?

Yes, you know very well what I'll do with it


Spoiler



fucking sell it online for 1000$


----------



## jt_1258 (May 27, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> You tell her
> Like, I can't buy it except for my child?
> Why couldn't i do it for what I want to do with it?
> 
> ...


I would joke about the fact that mature rated games exist but then again parents couldn't give a flying fuck. here timmy, have fun with hookers. not trying to say age ratings are end all be all...especially since most gacha games don't properly have a mature rating for gambling mechanics but still.


----------



## impeeza (May 27, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 311543


I even't have a child, but sometime the cashier accept the invitation to "first game" of the console.  well the rest is NSFW.


----------



## hippy dave (May 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 27, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (May 27, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



Aw hell nah spongebub killed joker


----------



## pustal (May 27, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 311604


Basically my dad when he reached his 50's. His "quality time" became having me and my sibling doing stuff for him. Before we used to play stuff like AoE, Red Alert, MOHAA, Halo, etc.


----------



## Veho (May 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 27, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 311644


me but without the wife and kids.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 311644


yo fat


----------



## CoolMe (May 27, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> yo fat


Yo cat


----------



## jahrs (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 28, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 28, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


>



I love to see YouTubers breaking the laws of physics but, how is game related?


----------



## Veho (May 28, 2022)

impeeza said:


> I love to see YouTubers breaking the laws of physics but, how is game related?


Maybe it's a new Mario Kart character. 

And he's not breaking any laws of physics, the air flow in that setup is such that the net force is (slightly) forward. It's horribly inefficient and you'd get far better speeds by simply pointing the leaf blower backwards, but efficiency is not the point. 

Mythbusters did an episode on this, if you trust their methodology.


----------



## impeeza (May 28, 2022)

Veho said:


> Maybe it's a new Mario Kart character.
> 
> And he's not breaking any laws of physics, the air flow in that setup is such that the net force is (slightly) forward. It's horribly inefficient and you'd get far better speeds by simply pointing the leaf blower backwards, but efficiency is not the point.
> 
> Mythbusters did an episode on this, if you trust their methodology.


Three mythbusters were able to "make it" because the gravity


----------



## Veho (May 28, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Three mythbusters were able to "make it" because the gravity


Gravity? In a boat? On a lake? As in, they were sailing downhill?


----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 28, 2022)

Veho said:


> And he's not breaking any laws of physics, the air flow in that setup is such that the net force is (slightly) forward. It's horribly inefficient and you'd get far better speeds by simply pointing the leaf blower backwards, but efficiency is not the point.



Giovanni Giorgio studied some early mechanic aviation conceptual devices and adapted them to a Mario Kart context of ground surface forward propelling. But, like you said, progress often lies in the simplest execution.


----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 311644


And the kid in question happens to be in the room next door, playing games instead of sleeping


----------



## CoolMe (May 28, 2022)




----------



## rimoJO (May 28, 2022)

impeeza said:


> I love to see YouTubers breaking the laws of physics but, how is game related?


Not sure how no one's made the connection, but this looks like it may be referencing the umbrella from Bad Piggies.
Basically it has a button that you click to turn it on or off, and when you toggle the button on, it slightly pulls you forward. So if you spam the toggle button, then it will start rapidly opening and closing, pulling your vehicle forward in small increments for as long as you're continuously pressing the button.




In the original video, the movement is caused by the driver using the leaf blower to push the umbrella forward. But in the context of the meme, it may be interpreted as a Bad Piggies reference (which has always been somewhat prevalent in meme culture), and thus- it is game related.


----------



## izy (May 28, 2022)

rimoJO said:


> Not sure how no one's made the connection, but this looks like it may be referencing the umbrella from Bad Piggies.
> Basically it has a button that you click to turn it on or off, and when you toggle the button on, it slightly pulls you forward. So if you spam the toggle button, then it will start rapidly opening and closing, pulling your vehicle forward in small increments for as long as you're continuously pressing the button.
> 
> 
> ...



not made the connection because its a shit connection to a game spinoff of a series that fell off like 8 years ago

also on that note I have never seen a bad piggies related meme must be super níche


----------



## Veho (May 28, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> And the kid in question happens to be in the room next door, playing games instead of sleeping


Until the dad loses one game too many and tells the 11yo "oh yeah, well I fucked your mom" and the kid says "I know" and the secret is out.


----------



## Veho (May 28, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (May 29, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Veho (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 29, 2022)

here's the ultimate gaming chair


----------



## Noctosphere (May 30, 2022)

New Pirates of caribbean


----------



## impeeza (May 30, 2022)

hope the return of Jhonny Deep on the rol


----------



## hippy dave (May 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 30, 2022)

..Also Great Khali


----------



## jt_1258 (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 30, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 311929


Btw, bioshock trilogy is free on EGS right now


----------



## FriendlyPolygon (May 30, 2022)

Older PSX games be like


----------



## smileyhead (May 30, 2022)

FriendlyPolygon said:


> Older PSX games be like


In the balls.


----------



## jahrs (May 30, 2022)

Nah have you heard the man speak from how deep his voice is they are dragging behind him on the floor. The save data has to be elsewhere probably his ears or something.


----------



## hippy dave (May 30, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Btw, bioshock trilogy is free on EGS right now


Hello, police?!


----------



## CoolMe (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 31, 2022)




----------



## HellGhast (May 31, 2022)

Veho said:


>


StarGate!!


----------



## pustal (May 31, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> here's the ultimate gaming chair
> View attachment 311849
> View attachment 311850



That reminds me of Cartman taking a dump while playing WoW.


----------



## gudenau (May 31, 2022)

Source: https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ch-jargon-in-push-to-preserve-language-purity


----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 31, 2022)

@gudenau it sounds right to me. It's a bit cringe to see people talking in one language and then slide in anglicisms when there's already a word for it.


----------



## impeeza (May 31, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> @gudenau it sounds right to me. It's a bit cringe to see people talking in one language and then slide in anglicisms when there's already a word for it.


it's ironic, because the current north americans from USA people use more foreign words on the day to day than English original ones.  At top of my head:
fiancè
lots of spanish expresions
socialitè
etc.

But here on my country is the opposed, the "cool" people uses lots and lots of English words all the time,  mostly incorrect used or literally translated.  It's a nightmare trying to understand what the people are trying to say.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 31, 2022)

impeeza said:


> it's ironic, because the current north americans from USA people use more foreign words on the day to day than English original ones.  At top of my head:
> fiancè
> lots of spanish expresions
> socialitè
> ...


It's fiancée and née and it's french


----------



## hippy dave (May 31, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> It's fiancée and née and it's french


Fiancé = male, fiancée = female

... Unless you were talking about the backwards accent. Accents are a bitch, my phone fought back hard when I was writing the above.


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 31, 2022)

gudenau said:


> View attachment 312088
> 
> Source: https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ch-jargon-in-push-to-preserve-language-purity


I'm sure that will be enforced as strongly as when we changed French Fries to Freedom Fries.


----------



## hippy dave (May 31, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 31, 2022)




----------



## MikaDubbz (May 31, 2022)

impeeza said:


> it's ironic, because the current north americans from USA people use more foreign words on the day to day than English original ones.  At top of my head:
> fiancè
> lots of spanish expresions
> socialitè
> ...


First one I always think of is Café.  Or how about how the collective world adapted the Japanese name of Pokémon, when they had it translated for English from the very beginning as Pocket Monsters, yet no one ever even thought for a moment about adapting that term for the series, Pokémon was the clear winner of a name.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 31, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> First one I always think of is Café.  Or how about how the collective world adapted the Japanese name of Pokémon, when they had it translated for English from the very beginning as Pocket Monsters, yet no one ever even thought for a moment about adapting that term for the series, Pokémon was the clear winner of a name.


Yea, i really dislike that in french, they translated names of pokemons AND characters
For example :
Ash is Sacha
Misty is Ondine (one of the ugliest)
Brock is Pierre (this one is the less ugliest, since pierre is stone/rock in french)
May is Flora
Prof. Oak is Prof. Chen (oak is chêne in french)
Charizard is Dracofeu
Dragonite is Dracolosse

Pure ugliness


----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 31, 2022)

impeeza said:


> it's ironic, because the current north americans from USA people use more foreign words on the day to day than English original ones.



I can guess a few reasons for that event. French was the official royal language in England from mid-11th century to mid-15th century, and many kings and people in court were french or from a french family. It's estimated that between one and two-thirds of the current english words come from french. Another reason is that a sizable area of what is now the United States were once french colonies, and through the centuries the US received many french immigrants.



impeeza said:


> But here on my country is the opposed, the "cool" people uses lots and lots of English words all the time,  mostly incorrect used or literally translated.  It's a nightmare trying to understand what the people are trying to say.



That happens a lot in other countries as well. I don't mind using english words for concepts that don't have an equivalent in the local language. But when there's already a word for the concept, I think we should make an effort to use it. Ironically, e-sport could pass as a french expression, because sport is a french word and électronique replaces electronic.


----------



## hippy dave (May 31, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> First one I always think of is Café.  Or how about how the collective world adapted the Japanese name of Pokémon, when they had it translated for English from the very beginning as Pocket Monsters, yet no one ever even thought for a moment about adapting that term for the series, Pokémon was the clear winner of a name.


IIRC they didn't call it Pocket Monsters in the West because there was already a brand called Monsters In My Pocket.


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 31, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> IIRC they didn't call it Pocket Monsters in the West because there was already a brand called Monsters In My Pocket.


Well that sounds like a fortunate wrench to be thrown in their plans.  I can't imagine the brand would be nearly as strong as it is today with a name like Pocket Monsters.  For that matter, in it's earliest incarnation it was to be call Capsule Monsters, and I can't imagine that would have done even as well as Pocket Monsters.


----------



## Danny417 (May 31, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 31, 2022)




----------



## emcintosh (May 31, 2022)

In a surprising reversal, this Purple Pikmin feels just like a Reggie Fils-Aimé and its body is ready.
I was trying to extract the dancing animation from Pikmin 2 (or rather, Henriko Magnifico's HD texture pack https://www.henrikomagnifico.com/texture-packs) when you withdraw pikmin from the ship, but  the frames aren't labelled in a sensible order. I tried to sort them so the standing frames and dancing frames were mostly together, and one attempt was this - it kinda reminds me of playing Ring Fit Adventure with reading the controller calibration / instructions screen then the exercise. I think it's trying to do Overhead Hip Shake, but its arms are too stubby : (.


----------



## Apex (Jun 1, 2022)

Veho said:


>



But... Axel is a cop.


----------



## impeeza (Jun 1, 2022)

Apex said:


> But... Axel is a cop.


a raw one?    (i don't know that game 8-) )


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2022)

Apex said:


> But... Axel is a cop.


_Ex_ cop.


----------



## KitChan (Jun 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 312031


Me when skipping the cutscene.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jun 1, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Looks like you might have to add another one on this list now...


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 1, 2022)

I can only assume from Pikachu's presence that this is the official stance of The Pokémon Company.


----------



## gudenau (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 2, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 312270





gudenau said:


> View attachment 312305


Professor HELLLLOOO NURSE and professor GigaChad.


----------



## impeeza (Jun 2, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 312246





The Catboy said:


> View attachment 312270




Thats models are the same of all avatars on Nintendo Switch Sports. Or is just me?


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 2, 2022)

...but first I'm gonna fucking humiliate you at Mario Kart.


----------



## Axido (Jun 2, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> ...but first I'm gonna fucking humiliate you at Mario Kart.


After seeing this I have a very slight urge to dump my girlfriend and start dating single moms just to pwn their kids in video games. I hope she'll understand.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 2, 2022)

Axido said:


> After seeing this I have a very slight urge to dump my girlfriend and start dating single moms just to pwn their kids in video games. I hope she'll understand.


Do it.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Ol' Archimedes (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 2, 2022)

Ol' Archimedes said:


> View attachment 312445


A wild Scalper appeared!


----------



## Apex (Jun 3, 2022)

Veho said:


> _Ex_ cop.



Okay, that's fair, but hitting the A button summons cops to shoot rockets and fire machine guns at your enemies.


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Jun 3, 2022)

Apex said:


> Okay, that's fair, but hitting the A button summons cops to shoot rockets and fire machine guns at your enemies.


Fun fact, that's just one cop, a guy who doesn't even have a name. Who was also probably fired in between SoR1 and SoR2 for helping you take down one of the forces corrupting said police force. Said police force never gets better.

Also video games as a listed hobby is great when you realize the other two have Lambada and bonsai as their hobbies.


----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## DolpinCube (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## gudenau (Jun 3, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 312548


So this is Texas right?


----------



## impeeza (Jun 4, 2022)

gudenau said:


> So this is Texas right?


yep


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jun 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 312520


I picture a Shinx intimidate as like a feral cat hissing, all hairs standing on ends, teeth on display.  I mean it's still a funny thought to see a small cat try and intimidate a freaking dinosaur, but at least intimidate should look like intimidate and not what I imagine cute charm looks like.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 312589


Professor Ekans.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## gudenau (Jun 5, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Charging the dude up I see.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 5, 2022)

gudenau said:


> Charging the dude up I see.


That was my first thought, but then I realised it's the opposite, they're using him to jump start the car.


----------



## gudenau (Jun 5, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> That was my first thought, but then I realised it's the opposite, they're using him to jump start the car.


I don't know Street Fighter. :V


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 5, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 312686


Lo despachurraron!  (He has been fracked!)


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Jun 5, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


>


Ah, the old days when you'd see some player with an unsuspecting name like GreenFriedchicken42 join the server and everyone would go into a panic. And when this player of mystery joins the other team, you soon find out why everyone's falling over. The old days were good. The only thing that relatively recaptures the same feeling is some public 24/7 servers on old shooters.

These days you very rarely get a fun interaction with some rando like you where you end up in the same couple of matches together, maybe even one against each other, and have a ton of fun before you're suddenly separated and you never had a chance to add them as a friend. 

If you're out there random level 29 Human Paladin from 5 years ago who ended up in the lobby of 9 other Rogues and danced away with the flag, you were cool. Those following Arathi maps were probably the most fun I'd had in years with the game.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## SonowRaevius (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 7, 2022)

Sold!


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 312852


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 7, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Veho wants to fuck a Vaporeon confirmed.


----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2022)

smileyhead said:


> Veho wants to fuck a Vaporeon confirmed.


Don't make me post the pasta.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Jun 7, 2022)

Veho said:


> Don't make me post the pasta.


This might be the most threatening and horrifying thing i've ever seen someone say online...in order to disarm this situation i shall post something far more wholesome.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 7, 2022)

behold my photoshoppea skillz


----------



## Axido (Jun 7, 2022)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> ...in order to disarm this situation i shall post something far more wholesome.


"Step trainer, what are you doing?!..."


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 312897


HA I don't have this problem


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 8, 2022)

For those who played Horizon


----------



## impeeza (Jun 8, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> HA I don't have this problem


you even't have a PC?   he he he


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 8, 2022)

impeeza said:


> you even't have a PC?   he he he


i "WHAT?" have a PC?
Because your phrase doesn't even make sense in english


----------



## impeeza (Jun 8, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> i "WHAT?" have a PC?
> Because your phrase doesn't even make sense in english


exactly


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 8, 2022)

impeeza said:


> exactly


anyway, i DO have a PC


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 8, 2022)

Sus..


----------



## Xzi (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 8, 2022)

humm,  I am tempted to replace one of my motorcycles.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## DJPlace (Jun 9, 2022)

guess who's back by a BELL!!!


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 10, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 313194


Well, many people spend thousands on lottery without ever winning the jack pot
Same here with those games, it's pure lottery


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Well, many people spend thousands on lottery without ever winning the jack pot
> Same here with those games, it's pure lottery


bit unsusual to see a gacha game have basically no pitty system in that kind of situation


----------



## impeeza (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 313201


"Sir, _I _am a mushroom. What exactly are you saying, sir?"


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jun 10, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 312971​


I mean, most of the new releases use USB-C from Apple, namely the iPhone, iPad, and MacBooks. But it took them _far_ too long.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 10, 2022)

StrayGuitarist said:


> I mean, most of the new releases use USB-C from Apple, namely the iPhone, iPad, and MacBooks. But it took them _far_ too long.


The iPhone does not have usb type c.

Can't wait until Tesla finally adopts the standard, their proprietary charging port is what keeps me from buying a Tesla.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 10, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> The iPhone does not have usb type c.
> 
> Can't wait until Tesla finally adopts the standard, their proprietary charging port is what keeps me from buying a Tesla.


Of course it's the charging port and not the price
Of course it is


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> Can't wait until Tesla finally adopts the standard, their proprietary charging port is what keeps me from buying a Tesla.


Instead of one proprietary charger, It will have a bank of 50 USB-C ports.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 10, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 313194


Well now...there is a time for compassion for our fellow men. We should be empathic, understanding their wants and needs and take into account that he's a victim of a monetary scam aimed at the very core of our dopamine system, meaning he has slowly become addicted to spending money in the hope for a return.

So...there's a time for that. But considering this is about diablo immortal, I'll instead go with this:


----------



## jahrs (Jun 10, 2022)

Because clearly it was just the bad timing not the movie itself that was the problem.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 10, 2022)

Hopefully this will be a sequel to the game where Yoshi teaches you to commit tax fraud.


----------



## impeeza (Jun 10, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 313283
> Hopefully this will be a sequel to the game where Yoshi teaches you to commit tax fraud.


----------



## impeeza (Jun 10, 2022)

and his secuel:


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 10, 2022)

I should throw in this one too since we're still on topic..


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 10, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 313292


Is the last one the only one where they change (ideally for the better) the gameplay?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 10, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Is the last one the only one where they change (ideally for the better) the gameplay?


They also all changed their esrb over the years
Gta got from 16 to 18
Skyrim from 18 to 16
Tlou from 18 to 16


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> They also all changed their esrb over the years
> Gta got from 16 to 18
> Skyrim from 18 to 16
> Tlou from 18 to 16


Ok.
Just afaik TLOU doesn't fit the pattern as it's a full remake, but I haven't actually played the other games


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 10, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Ok.
> Just afaik TLOU doesn't fit the pattern as it's a full remake, but I haven't actually played the other games


Well what i dont understand in skyrim and tlou case is that better graphics would mean more horrific graphics which would mean higher esrb rate, right?


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Well what i dont understand in skyrim and tlou case is that better graphics would mean more horrific graphics which would mean higher esrb rate, right?


I guess kids are just more jaded than they were a few years ago


----------



## LeyendaV (Jun 10, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Ok.
> Just afaik TLOU doesn't fit the pattern as it's a full remake, but I haven't actually played the other games


For what they said earlier, it will be basically the same game with upgraded visuals and tech, and lots of new "accessibility options".
Looks like it fits in the remake category just like Pokémon remakes, that are essentially the same game with new visuals, a few qol changes and some extra content.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 10, 2022)

LeyendaV said:


> For what they said earlier, it will be basically the same game with upgraded visuals and tech, and lots of new "accessibility options".
> Looks like it fits in the remake category just like Pokémon remakes, that are essentially the same game with new visuals, a few qol changes and some extra content.


such as Ray Tracing and DLSS?
New stuff like that?


----------



## LeyendaV (Jun 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> such as Ray Tracing and DLSS?
> New stuff like that?


https://www.pushsquare.com/news/202...ence-in-the-last-of-us-part-i-ps5-screenshots


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> such as Ray Tracing and DLSS?
> New stuff like that?


On the Summer Game Fest stream they talked about how they went back to the original recordings of the actors, and the original motion capture data, and improved the fidelity of the models and tweaked stuff to look closer to the original footage than what was possible back in the day. I'm sure the new techs you mention play a part in the end result in game too, seeing as it's targeting PS5 and not PS4.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 313325


FINALLY


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 313325


FAKE! PHOTOSHOPPED!
GIFS DIDNT EXIST IN 1961


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> FAKE! PHOTOSHOPPED!
> GIFS DIDNT EXIST IN 1961


What about pics? 


hippy dave said:


> FINALLY


----------



## Chary (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## MrNoobNub (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 11, 2022)

MrNoobNub said:


>


I love how you can use the touch screen to morb.


----------



## Chary (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## EnterpriseFreak (Jun 11, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 313292


----------



## MrNoobNub (Jun 11, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I love how you can use the touch screen to morb.


The DS' processing power is highly used in this game, to make the morbing the most realistic.
ITS MORBIN TIME FCK YEAH


----------



## Chary (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2022)

Chary said:


> View attachment 313409


Hey now, that's not fair. Minecraft at least gives you hints as to which one is safe to click. Also, it doesn't destroy your computer if you click the wrong button.


----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 11, 2022)

Chary said:


> View attachment 313409


The one on the right won't let you leave that easily if you want to close the page. While Minesweeper does..


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 11, 2022)

MrNoobNub said:


>



Greasy chicken? on my controllers? Hell naw


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 11, 2022)

Chary said:


> View attachment 313409



Missing Bombs on the first one?


----------



## impeeza (Jun 11, 2022)

EnterpriseFreak said:


> View attachment 313410


Don't even make me start to talking about skyward


----------



## impeeza (Jun 11, 2022)

Veho said:


> Hey now, that's not fair. Minecraft at least gives you hints as to which one is safe to click. Also, it doesn't destroy your computer if you click the wrong button.


Minesweeper . Our keyboards are biased by the big companies


----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Minesweeper . Our keyboards are biased by the big companies








Brain fart.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 11, 2022)

EnterpriseFreak said:


> View attachment 313410


TP released around the same time for both the GC/Wii, the only difference is that the game is mirrored on the Wii ver, and of course the motion controls. So technically it's not a re-release like TLOU, GTA V or Skyrim etc. 
Though the TP HD remaster does count as one.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 12, 2022)

Very addictive game apparently.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Jun 12, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 313292



Play them on the PC and you'll always play the definitive edition


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 313496


funny how you post sonic when sonic 3 & knucles happened


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 313555



Without checking Preston's posting history, I can't tell if he's a homophobe who hates it because it is LGBTQ+ related, or a member of LGBTQ+ community who doesn't want corporations co-opting LGBTQ symbolism and imagery to sell merch.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 12, 2022)

Veho said:


> Without checking Preston's posting history, I can't tell if he's a homophobe who hates it because it is LGBTQ+ related, or a member of LGBTQ+ community who doesn't want corporations co-opting LGBTQ symbolism and imagery to sell merch.


Most likely the former.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 12, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 313591


Gordon and a plantegg?


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jun 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 313496


This, so damn much.


----------



## gudenau (Jun 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 313496



Yeah but then you have the `& Knukles` "DLC".


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 12, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 313591


..Where's the lamb sauce?


----------



## Chary (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Stealphie (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## autofire (Jun 13, 2022)

gudenau said:


> Yeah but then you have the `& Knukles` "DLC".


Except that S&K is a fully playable game on its own, not just an add-on for Sonic 3.


----------



## LeyendaV (Jun 13, 2022)

Veho said:


> Without checking Preston's posting history, I can't tell if he's a homophobe who hates it because it is LGBTQ+ related, or a member of LGBTQ+ community who doesn't want corporations co-opting LGBTQ symbolism and imagery to sell merch.


Or just a random guy leaving his opinion on a public notice made by a public company on a public place.
Life isn't black or white, people is not necessarily a lover or a hater. Let's not radicalize someone else's ideas just because we don't agree.


----------



## jahrs (Jun 13, 2022)

I agree with your statement but it wasn't about that, there's a good chance the person who replied is a plant and Xbox wanted to make themselves look good no one is that dumb..... i know i know just benefit of the doubt afterall thats such a broad statement that can be said about literally anything a company does. On the bright side I can now desecrate 43+ flags at once whenever I lose to kid at COD.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 13, 2022)

Stealphie said:


>


*Todd the Howard: *You can explore all the planets in this system.
*Me:* Alright, that sounds reasonable.
*Todd the Howard: *There are 100 systems.
*Me:* Yikes.


----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2022)

LeyendaV said:


> Or just a random guy leaving his opinion on a public notice made by a public company on a public place.
> Life isn't black or white, people is not necessarily a lover or a hater. Let's not radicalize someone else's ideas just because we don't agree.


Random people leaving opinions on a public notice made by a public company in a public place in view of the public, as it were, can fully expect to have said opinions scrutinized. If they felt so strongly about it to post, they can expect to have their motivation questioned.
And if they don't want to be misunderstood they should elaborate. 
It is possible Preston here is opposed to Microsoft, or accessories, or consoles, or video games, or the production and accumulation of e-waste, and his posting history is just him replying "nobody asked for this" to any product announcement.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Milenko (Jun 13, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 313684


All that leads to is a bigger argument later


----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Jun 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 313555


As much as i loathe rainbow capitalism (Not because it's LGBTQ+ Related obviously.) this is a pretty good response lol.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 13, 2022)

Brand activism can be cynical, depending on perception, but it's been a good tool to help normalize better standards of tolerance in the general population. I like that companies try to use their expansive presence to help the social causes supported by their well-educated staff.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 13, 2022)

Insert witty pun here


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 13, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 313707
> Insert witty pun here



Dirty water n Lima Beans?


----------



## Xzi (Jun 13, 2022)

Me ever since I got my Steam Deck:


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 14, 2022)

E: crap, wrong thread. Again.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 313785


What they mean "now," we've had at least a few big titty women in video games since the days when their titties were triangle-shaped.


----------



## Dillpixel (Jun 14, 2022)

Veho said:


> Without checking Preston's posting history, I can't tell if he's a homophobe who hates it because it is LGBTQ+ related, or a member of LGBTQ+ community who doesn't want corporations co-opting LGBTQ symbolism and imagery to sell merch.


Pretty much all they do is retweet Elon Musk lol


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 14, 2022)

Xzi said:


> What they mean "now," we've had at least a few big titty women in video games since the days when their titties were triangle-shaped.


I mean..


----------



## Xzi (Jun 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I mean..
> View attachment 313807


0/10 cosplay, ass not flat and pointy enough.


----------



## ghjfdtg (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 14, 2022)

ghjfdtg said:


>


I don't get it... Is it related to the latest game?


----------



## impeeza (Jun 14, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I don't get it... Is it related to the latest game?


They was waiting for:





but they got:


----------



## impeeza (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 14, 2022)

impeeza said:


> They was waiting for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Girls! Eeeewww Yuck!


----------



## FriendlyPolygon (Jun 14, 2022)

Veho said:


>


down beneath:
*pokebonk*


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 14, 2022)

impeeza said:


> They was waiting for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh i see, the ball was actually herself


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 14, 2022)

impeeza said:


> They was waiting for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gratz, that orange ball got frontpaged


----------



## mrgone (Jun 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I mean..
> View attachment 313807


awesome


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## LeyendaV (Jun 14, 2022)

Veho said:


> Random people leaving opinions on a public notice made by a public company in a public place in view of the public, as it were, can fully expect to have said opinions scrutinized.


Scrutinized, maybe. Radicalize, no. And what they are doing here is radicalizing that opinion, in the name of the one saying it.
For that, doesn't matter where he said it, you just can't do that.



Veho said:


> And if they don't want to be misunderstood they should elaborate.


Again, no. Free speech means you can express yourself, one is not forced to elaborate simply because the one who don't agree will use his words against him, even if he wasn't trying to say anything bad.


----------



## VDDZ (Jun 15, 2022)

Stolen from Redditer onceawisemansaidFuck


----------



## SG854 (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## MrNoobNub (Jun 15, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Greasy chicken? on my controllers? Hell naw


Someone noticed my signature


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2022)

LeyendaV said:


> Scrutinized, maybe. Radicalize, no. And what they are doing here is radicalizing that opinion, in the name of the one saying it.
> For that, doesn't matter where he said it, you just can't do that.



I wouldn't call either of the positions "radical" in and of themselves. And I didn't ascribe any one of them to Preston here. 

I'm just saying how the same opinion can come from two opposite positions, and we don't know which without examining the bigger picture. 



LeyendaV said:


> Again, no. Free speech means you can express yourself, one is not forced to elaborate simply because the one who don't agree will use his words against him, even if he wasn't trying to say anything bad.


No. Without any points of context or reference that would explain the post, whoever reads it can (and will) interpret it however they want. Nobody is "forcing" him to elaborate, he's not tied to a chair until he writes a 500 word paragraph on the subject. But if he leaves it vague, ambiguous and open to interpretation, then he can't complain if people ask for clarification, or misinterpret it. "Death of the author" and all that. 
Again, I was saying how you can't draw any conclusions based on just a screenshot taken out of context.


----------



## Something whatever (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## CPG_ (Jun 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 313955


i like how you can know how old this post is


----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 314001


false, because the wooden is not organic, the vegans will puke for the blood, that guillotine is a gender offender because is a phallic symbol but also have a hole.  so after months (or even years) of discussion nothing will be done.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2022)

impeeza said:


> false, because the wooden is not organic, the vegans will puke for the blood, that guillotine is a gender offender because is a phallic symbol but also have a hole.  so after months (or even years) of discussion nothing will be done.


Right that's it, I'm adding you to the guillotining list.
Don't worry tho, you've got a while - first we've got to get through every politician, CEO etc.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Right that's it, I'm adding you to the guillotining list.
> Don't worry tho, you've got a while - first we've got to get through every politician, CEO etc.


much less the overpopulated horny jail occupants


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> much less the overpopulated horny jail occupants


Nah pardons all round. The horny police are on the guillotining list along with the regular kind, ACAB.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## VDDZ (Jun 15, 2022)

Stolen from Redditer Get_Verminated


----------



## impeeza (Jun 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Right that's it, I'm adding you to the guillotining list.
> Don't worry tho, you've got a while - first we've got to get through every politician, CEO etc.


Perfect I get in line, but only if I can be put on the guillotine in supine position.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 15, 2022)

VDDZ said:


> Stolen from Redditer Get_Verminated


Click "insert" when you first attach an image, so it'd be displayed correctly.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 15, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Perfect I get in line, but only if I can be put on the guillotine in supine position.


And I will be in standing position, so that my whole body gets guillotined


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Perfect I get in line, but only if I can be put on the guillotine in supine position.





Noctosphere said:


> And I will be in standing position, so that my whole body gets guillotined


This can all be arranged, we're very accommodating really.


----------



## impeeza (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 15, 2022)

Can we use this on Creamu and WiiMiiSwitch? Please please, pretty please?


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 15, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> View attachment 314019
> 
> Can we use this on Creamu and WiiMiiSwitch? Please please, pretty please?


There's green everywhere on this picture, so the more green it is the better..
I think the guillotine is already low-EMF, so Creamud should feel at home there.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 16, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> There's green everywhere on this picture, so the more green it is the better..
> I think the guillotine is already low-EMF, so Creamud should feel at home there.


Until all the millennials in the crowd pull out their phones to livestream his demise, and the combined EMF makes his head explode before the executioner even has a chance to remove it.


----------



## jahrs (Jun 16, 2022)

Huh see we need this thing to be modernized like change out the gravity powered blade for like a rail gun fired blade or magnetically accelerated blade. Just so that it has that extra pazzaz


----------



## catlover007 (Jun 16, 2022)

Something whatever said:


> View attachment 313999


finally! The Morbius the game memes are starting to improve quality wise!


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 16, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 314111


Look at right-middle one... Trump?


----------



## jahrs (Jun 16, 2022)

The one above that one in the middle is the lorax


----------



## Something whatever (Jun 17, 2022)

"One Ice-cream please with a kids meal...oh with apple dippers"
 The ice-cream machine is down...ma'am? 
"Ahmm....So is your life!"


----------



## jahrs (Jun 17, 2022)

Sephiroth- Omae Wa Mou Shindeiru
Worker- Nani!??!

Proceeds to impale the worker the sign and the bird on the roof.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 17, 2022)

I'd play it


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Chary (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Stealphie (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 18, 2022)

Probably 10 years old?


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 18, 2022)

One for Pride Month


----------



## Shape (Jun 19, 2022)

The horror!


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jun 19, 2022)

Chary said:


> View attachment 314279


Used to happen all the freaking time on my previous pc.
The "best" is when it randomly decided to install twice whatever you've plugged in so it just disconnects to, like, re-connect as a second instance or some bs like that??


----------



## error404bsod (Jun 19, 2022)

SUS


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 19, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Probably 10 years old?


But... His teeth are reversed somehow.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 19, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> One for Pride Month
> View attachment 314383


Hmm... The way i stumble and fail in that game, I'm not sure that's a compliment...

Me in game: erm... Let's see... "baba is flag, wall is you, lava is win"? 
Game: lol, no!
Random lgbtq+ person: oh, jeez... And YOUR type is supposed to be repopulating the earth?


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 19, 2022)

I only have some pumpkin soup with me..


----------



## SG854 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 19, 2022)

Veho said:


>


humm Milla Jovovich and a racoon city tail: me (CENSORED)


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 20, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Erm...can anyone tell me why there's a a guy hanging and computing from the ceiling mission impossible-style? I'm not too familiar with LAN's (either now or 20 years ago), but if that was and still is a thing I completely missed it...


----------



## impeeza (Jun 20, 2022)

We use to have 6-8 computers on a 10 by 10 feet room. Simply there is no space ever for the keyboards so sometimes need get creative at coding nights or CoD parties.

This joke is then and now, they still live on the same room?


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 314592


An elephant? At this time of year? In this part of the world? Located entirely in her kitchen?


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 20, 2022)

Veho said:


> An elephant? At this time of year? In this part of the world? Located entirely in her kitchen?


Yea, it's pretty Sus..


----------



## Xzi (Jun 20, 2022)

Veho said:


> An elephant? At this time of year? In this part of the world? Located entirely in her kitchen?


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 20, 2022)

How did anyone ever manage to play computer games before this mouse mat existed?!


----------



## IC_ (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> How did anyone ever manage to play computer games before this mouse mat existed?!
> View attachment 314608


Much better, because they weren't constantly distracted by the sheer sexyness.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Creamu (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Jun 20, 2022)

there's no secondary option if you see this you immediately become british accept the cup of tea and a table with scones appears before you.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 20, 2022)

jahrs said:


> there's no secondary option if you see this you immediately become british accept the cup of tea and a table with scones appears before you.
> View attachment 314666


+30EXP, +1HP, +5CHAR, +7BORKS, +4POSH, +8NOBLE


----------



## SG854 (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## leon315 (Jun 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 314592


Really a grill made this pizza? you better marry her ASAP!


----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jun 21, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> How did anyone ever manage to play computer games before this mouse mat existed?!
> View attachment 314608


What in the world.... I thought it was some hot Anime chick or something. But.. Waluigi it is.


----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jun 21, 2022)

IC_ said:


> View attachment 314613


Hey WOAH. Long time no see.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jun 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 314703


Immortal LGBAt


----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 21, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> View attachment 314713


Low resolution shadows and disabled anti-aliasing aren't the same thing.


----------



## impeeza (Jun 21, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> View attachment 314713


wow, the reality has less resolution than a Switch ?


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jun 21, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Ah Yes. The Pretendo GameCube


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## EndlessEyes (Jun 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> One for Pride Month
> View attachment 314383


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 22, 2022)

EndlessEyes said:


> View attachment 314896


Baba looks... different...


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Baba looks... different...


Baba is chonk


----------



## impeeza (Jun 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Baba looks... different...


very bugg?


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 22, 2022)

There are no bugs here..


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 23, 2022)

impeeza said:


> very bugg?


I suspect there is a Chungus among us


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 23, 2022)

Enjoy your mome


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## FriendlyPolygon (Jun 23, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 314954
> 
> It's 1999 and you're playing Mario Party 2 for the first time with the whole family. Whoever looses 20 rounds, passes the controller to the next one.
> Chips, Popcorn, Sandwiches and Soda.
> All you can eat, no rules, punching in Lava Tile Isle and Hexagon Heat is allowed.


Thit its not even a meme. Its life and memories, I wanna cry


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## error404bsod (Jun 24, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 314803


The only manners online are : plz thx gg


----------



## Veho (Jun 24, 2022)

error404bsod said:


> The only manners online are : plz thx gg


And "a/s/l?"


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 24, 2022)

error404bsod said:


> The only manners online are : plz thx gg





Veho said:


> And "a/s/l?"


And when stating what you're going to do to someone's momma, referring to it as "making sweet respectful love"


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 24, 2022)

Playing outside is fun!


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 24, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 315181


Do you mean we've been killing the wrong terrorists this whole time??


----------



## impeeza (Jun 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Do you mean we've been killing the wrong terrorists this whole time??


yep


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 25, 2022)

impeeza said:


> yep


I should've put /s at the end there..


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 25, 2022)

always funny seeing companies try to be legally distinct...


----------



## NeoGaming (Jun 25, 2022)

sonic.exe approves this post.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2022)

NeoGaming said:


> sonic.exe approves this post.
> 
> View attachment 315209


----------



## Ol' Archimedes (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 25, 2022)

Ol' Archimedes said:


> View attachment 315217


----------



## Xzi (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 25, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 315230​


underwhere aren't the sewers?


----------



## Ol' Archimedes (Jun 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 315248


 
Seeing how disappointed people are with Sonic Origins I'm sure they'd welcome Ugly Sonic with open arms.


----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 315230​


You know what he did.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jun 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 314984


Free is free 


Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 314803


Okay. So who of you people owned/owns a Xbox 360?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 26, 2022)

UnreaLorenzo said:


> When your friend says press X on the Controller but its actually Cross:


----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jun 26, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 315348


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 26, 2022)

UnreaLorenzo said:


> View attachment 315350


At least, I was original


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jun 26, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 315363


Its over Anakin I have the Drift Crown


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## NeoGaming (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Jun 26, 2022)

At this point pc seems to be the cheaper option ps5 prices are ridiculous. Might not be able to get the cutting edge pc on average but my sister ended up with a med-high end gaming pc for 800$ on black friday/cyber monday.


----------



## pustal (Jun 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 314954
> 
> It's 1999 and you're playing Mario Party 2 for the first time with the whole family. Whoever looses 20 rounds, passes the controller to the next one.
> Chips, Popcorn, Sandwiches and Soda.
> All you can eat, no rules, punching in Lava Tile Isle and Hexagon Heat is allowed.



It's 2022. I'm having multiple threesomes a week. I'm pretty sure this is as good as my life is gonna get.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2022)

pustal said:


> It's 2022. I'm having multiple threesomes a week. I'm pretty sure this is as good as my life is gonna get.


Do you also eat three meals a day and exercise often?


----------



## pustal (Jun 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Do you also eat three meals a day and exercise often?


Three meals a day yes. Does sex count as exercise?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2022)

pustal said:


> Three meals a day yes. Does sex count as exercise?


If you're having three meals a day, exercise often, and engage in threesome more times than you can count, it means you're in jail.


----------



## pustal (Jun 27, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> If you're having three meals a day, exercise often, and engage in threesome more times than you can count, it means you're in jail.



You got me, I'm Gary Bowser.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 27, 2022)

pustal said:


> You got me, I'm Gary Bowser.


Hi Gary, I'm your evil brother, Doug


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 315329


I'm getting vertige feeling whenever i fall from high in a game (for real), how high does that class me?


----------



## Working_Goose (Jun 27, 2022)

Ol' Archimedes said:


> View attachment 315217


i like that


----------



## impeeza (Jun 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 315329


count is you use tilt control on Mario Kart?


----------



## linuxares (Jun 27, 2022)

- only post pictures if they are funny and/or relevant to video games
- do not post pictures that have nothing to do with video games. You may receive a warn if you do so.

Reminder


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## dragon12 (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 27, 2022)

New Messiah just dropped


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 27, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> New Messiah just dropped
> View attachment 315579


Is there chocolate inside, just like those chocolate gold coin thingies?


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Is there chocolate inside, just like those chocolate gold coin thingies?


This pictured is the standard-issue solid 24-carat gold version. The chocolate ones will be produced just in time for Walueaster.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 27, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> This pictured is the standard-issue solid 24-carat gold version. The chocolate ones will be produced just in time for Walueaster.


Waaaaaaaaaaah...


----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> New Messiah just dropped
> View attachment 315579


Following the naming convention, he should be the "Wessiah."


----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## FriendlyPolygon (Jun 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 315651


and there is no way back


----------



## Vila_ (Jun 28, 2022)

Vilagamer999 said:


> View attachment 192897


lmaoooo what a looser


----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Jun 28, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> New Messiah just dropped
> View attachment 315579



I believe that cross is supposed to be inverted.


----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2022)

pustal said:


> I believe that cross is supposed to be inverted.


In honor of Saint Peter


----------



## impeeza (Jun 28, 2022)

Veho said:


> In honor of Saint Peter


Saint beter?


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jun 28, 2022)

linuxares said:


> - only post pictures if they are funny and/or relevant to video games
> - do not post pictures that have nothing to do with video games. You may receive a warn if you do so.
> 
> Reminder


Oki doki.



CoolMe said:


> View attachment 315520


This is cursed.



dragon12 said:


> View attachment 315522


You forgot to add: Both Original versions of the games were better.



Veho said:


>


I don't mind both. Yet i prefer "Smash Bros" 



Noctosphere said:


> At least, I was original


No you weren't 



impeeza said:


> View attachment 315667


The right one is my hand all the times. (Even when i dont play MP games)



CoolMe said:


> View attachment 315403


K EA NU: It is in the Reeves


----------



## impeeza (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## NeoGaming (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## NeoGaming (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jun 28, 2022)

NeoGaming said:


>


Including my bike?


----------



## NeoGaming (Jun 28, 2022)

yes


----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jun 28, 2022)

NeoGaming said:


> yes


Alrighty then


----------



## NeoGaming (Jun 28, 2022)

but are captain falcon tho


----------



## NeoGaming (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 28, 2022)

Pretty much me when I try play online


----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jun 28, 2022)

NeoGaming said:


>


Wasn't that Dick Kickem?



AmandaRose said:


> Pretty much me when I try play online
> 
> View attachment 315706


Me Playing Super Smash Bros Ultimate:



NeoGaming said:


> but are captain falcon tho


Well. Its called the Black Demon. So idk if that counts?


----------



## NeoGaming (Jun 28, 2022)

ARE YOU CAPTAIN FALCON OK not the bike


----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jun 29, 2022)

NeoGaming said:


> ARE YOU CAPTAIN FALCON OK not the bike


No. I am UnreaLorenzo.


----------



## NeoGaming (Jun 29, 2022)

YEAH


----------



## impeeza (Jun 29, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Pretty much me when I try play online
> 
> View attachment 315706


Make me to remember:


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 29, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 315773


And how much did he get in donations this time?


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 29, 2022)

Veho said:


> And how much did he get in donations this time?


Idk. This whole thing is stupid..


----------



## pustal (Jun 29, 2022)

Veho said:


> In honor of Saint Peter


Yup definitely


----------



## Axido (Jun 29, 2022)

Veho said:


> And how much did he get in donations this time?


That's something you should always ask in my opinion. I don't get how anyone can finance this madness by donating money to someone who spends it on unnecessary crap like that. It's not even a good investment. The bang you get for your buck is next to zero with streamers like that.


----------



## Veho (Jun 29, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Idk. This whole thing is stupid..


It's interesting to see probability in action. People think that "1 out of 10" means "if I try 10 times it is 100% certain" but it's not. True randomness and probability are not intuitive and people complain when it happens.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 29, 2022)

Veho said:


> It's interesting to see probability in action. People think that "1 out of 10" means "if I try 10 times it is 100% certain" but it's not. True randomness and probability are not intuitive and people complain when it happens.


Agreed! And on top of that, i don't think players even know their odds before participating, so the player is gambling without knowing his chances of either winning or losing.. That is stupid.


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 29, 2022)

Veho said:


> It's interesting to see probability in action. People think that "1 out of 10" means "if I try 10 times it is 100% certain" but it's not. True randomness and probability are not intuitive and people complain when it happens.


this is already true in a honest bet per say, where the probability do not change. Now lootboxes are not guaranteed to be honest probability, the odds for the next attempt may be lower than the current attempt, and this can go on forever. Video poker machines are forbidden here (still abundant, but forbidden), and one of the allegations when the prohibition took place was that those machines had that diminishing odds.
I'm not a brain doctor to explain how it works, but seems that when the gamble addict believes that is possible to win, it hardly change mind about it, no matter how many times the result go against this belief.


----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jun 29, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 315773


Not avalible to play in the Netherland and Belgium*


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 29, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 315831



Wait.. If I remember right, even in the arcades back when, The other game was "Ms. Pacman", Not Mrs.


----------



## Veho (Jun 29, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Agreed! And on top of that, i don't think players even know their odds before participating, so the player is gambling without knowing his chances of either winning or losing.. That is stupid.



Even when they know the odds, people don't know what the odds mean. The X-Com series is infamous for "wonky" odds, like all the times you miss when you have a 99% chance to hit, and people think this is a bug - even though the math is all correct. So infamous that newer games now "cheat" and show lower odds than the internal model uses in hit calculations... and they "feel" more correct. 




lokomelo said:


> I'm not a brain doctor to explain how it works, but seems that when the gamble addict believes that is possible to win, it hardly change mind about it, no matter how many times the result go against this belief.


It's called "Gambler's fallacy", the belief that you have to win _eventually_, and that your odds of winning increase after a long losing streak. The more they lose the more convinced they are a win is inevitable, because "what are the odds of losing a hundred times in a row?" 


I doubt lootboxes are rigged. The "prizes" cost nothing to make and the house always wins. On the other hand lootboxes are closely monitored and on shaky legal ground as it is. There's little to gain and a lot to lose if the legislation changes. 

That being said: circling back to the X-Com thing, maybe they should skew the odds the _other_ way with lootbox prizes, so that they "feel" more balanced. Dunno, maybe.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 29, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Wait.. If I remember right, even in the arcades back when, The other game was "Ms. Pacman", Not Mrs.


Some people keep using the title Ms. even when married


----------



## impeeza (Jun 29, 2022)

She is progressive.

https://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news...-ms-untangling-the-shifting-history-of-titles


----------



## Veho (Jun 29, 2022)

Have Pacman and M(r)s Pacman ever appeared together in the same game? Are we sure they're not the same person?


----------



## NeoGaming (Jun 29, 2022)

Veho said:


> Have Pacman and M(r)s Pacman ever appeared together in the same game? Are we sure they're not the same person?


yes in Pac-Man 2: The New Adventures for the snes


----------



## impeeza (Jun 29, 2022)

NeoGaming said:


> yes in Pac-Man 2: The New Adventures for the snes







all the family.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 30, 2022)

Veho said:


> Have Pacman and M(r)s Pacman ever appeared together in the same game? Are we sure they're not the same person?


Before the above, there were cutscenes in her own game.





...their love was so pure


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## NeoGaming (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 30, 2022)

Everything changed when the PlaystNation attacked


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 30, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 315957
> Everything changed when the PlaystNation attacked


dreamcast was the first fatality?


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 30, 2022)

impeeza said:


> dreamcast was the first fatality?


Yup


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Ol' Archimedes (Jun 30, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 315957
> Everything changed when the PlaystNation attacked



That's a new kind of pain I felt today.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 1, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 316012


how the fuck is that game related?


----------



## impeeza (Jul 1, 2022)

The duke? And the joke about almost all online gamers says to me? Just trying to stretch the joke but  I don't know really


----------



## NeoGaming (Jul 1, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> how the fuck is that game related?


duke nukem


----------



## error404bsod (Jul 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> hippy dave said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 315957
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## NeoGaming (Jul 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 316072


that's me everyday


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 315957
> Everything changed when the PlaystNation attacked


----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jul 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 315957
> Everything changed when the PlaystNation attacked


Its funny that you post this. I was watching Avatar yesterday  i am at Book 2 now


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 1, 2022)

Less chatboxing, more memeboxing!
Thank you.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 1, 2022)

Remember gay used to mean... very happy.


----------



## impeeza (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 1, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 316102


Stop misgendering him. The game identifies as a boy and you should respect that.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 1, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 316102



I wonder if it would have changed anything to call the console Game Girl. The games were for girls, anyway


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 1, 2022)

Veho said:


> Stop misgendering him. The game identifies as a boy and you should respect that.


are you sure it's not questioning though?
anyways...oh so wonderful irony


----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jul 2, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 316102


Its funny cuz Poli/Android is in it. Reminds me of a certain member...


----------



## error404bsod (Jul 2, 2022)

Veho said:


> Stop misgendering him. The game identifies as a boy and you should respect that.


If Nintendo saw that they would puke on there only proto xds chz of you


----------



## rantex92 (Jul 2, 2022)

UnreaLorenzo said:


> View attachment 316095


this hits home so hard...


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 2, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> are you sure it's not questioning though?
> anyways...oh so wonderful irony
> View attachment 316112


Excuse me I need this gameboy immediately


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 2, 2022)

*Video games stories be like..


----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jul 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 316164
> *Video games stories be like..


That sounds more like my irl story


----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jul 2, 2022)

Gotta support the boys tho


----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jul 2, 2022)

No friendship is destroyed if you don't have any friends...


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## SG854 (Jul 2, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 316102


*game person


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 2, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 316214


Nintendo vs. Bee


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## SG854 (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## SG854 (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jul 2, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 316214


"My dog stepped on a bee"


The Catboy said:


> View attachment 316216


Pikachu sniffed the Weed. It's very effective


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 2, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 316216



Wait until Pikachu notices the dog .

or worse, Doesn't.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 3, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 316254



That's a very nice idea, but usually the games with the best graphics are also the best in the other categories.


----------



## jahrs (Jul 3, 2022)

90% of the good games I've played either have a unique artstyle(non realistic) or are low res the few games that aren't are usually turn based ones like XCom where graphics takes backseat but it's nice to have. Would I go back to pong style graphics, no but no one should need/have hyper realistic graphics for anything that doesn't have a good core game play loop. Game play always first, story and graphics can be swapped depending on the type of game.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## MrNoobNub (Jul 3, 2022)

MrNoobNub said:


> Someone noticed my signature


The mods banned it because it was too big. Say hello to resizing in MS Paint!


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 3, 2022)

MrNoobNub said:


> The mods banned it because it was too big. Say hello to resizing in MS Paint!


It's still too large. The maximum size is 500×150.


----------



## MrNoobNub (Jul 3, 2022)

smileyhead said:


> It's still too large. The maximum size is 500×150.


oh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
edit: changed it! now it's under 500x150.


----------



## izy (Jul 3, 2022)

smileyhead said:


> It's still too large. The maximum size is 500×150.


which is ironic now that forums use a toggle signature button anyhow


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 3, 2022)

jahrs said:


> 90% of the good games I've played either have a unique artstyle(non realistic) or are low res the few games that aren't are usually turn based ones like XCom where graphics takes backseat but it's nice to have. Would I go back to pong style graphics, no but no one should need/have hyper realistic graphics for anything that doesn't have a good core game play loop. Game play always first, story and graphics can be swapped depending on the type of game.



There are games that purposedly look pixelated or with a more cartoonish art style, and there are games that just don't reach a good visual level; some of those deliver a very good experience in the other aspects. However, ultimately, they mostly lag behind the best gameplay experiences in the AAA context, and at best they reach the same level. My experience with AAAs and indies is that, if they have the best graphics, they're often the best in the other departments. By the way, I'm considering graphics as the overall visual quality and visual experience, it doesn't need to be realistic or 3D - but still dissociate from the art style. Death Stranding is an example where everything looks as realistic as possible, but the visual quality and the visual experience lag because there's barely anything to see. On the contrary, Hades is an example where everything looks cartoonish, but it's a very beautiful game whose graphics will remain fresh for a long time.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 3, 2022)

izy said:


> which is ironic now that forums use a toggle signature button anyhow


I'd imagine it's being kept so that people on limited data plans aren't forced to load huge images.


----------



## pustal (Jul 3, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 3, 2022)

pustal said:


> View attachment 316358
> 
> The possibilities are endless!


you know Ned is stronger than Homer when he takes off his shirt
Homer is pure fat and Ned is pure muscles

BTW, what/where is that from?


----------



## pustal (Jul 3, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> you know Ned is stronger than Homer when he takes off his shirt
> Homer is pure fat and Ned is pure muscles
> 
> BTW, what/where is that from?



Stupid sexy Flanders...!

An Omega Fantasy mod, debuted in ToastedShoe's channel.


----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 3, 2022)

Veho said:


>


----------



## gudenau (Jul 4, 2022)

UnreaLorenzo said:


> View attachment 316192
> 
> No friendship is destroyed if you don't have any friends...


Red shells are not reliable at all.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 316530


Called it. 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-would-you-fight-someone-off.45019/#post-571564


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 4, 2022)

Veho said:


> Called it.
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-would-you-fight-someone-off.45019/#post-571564


That sounds painful as hell.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Budsixz (Jul 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 316540


Kojima game vs dark souls


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## LeyendaV (Jul 5, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 316530


I have questions


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 5, 2022)

LeyendaV said:


> I have questions


If any of them are "how did it manage to migrate there from my butthole?", I'm sorry I don't know the answer.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## rantex92 (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 6, 2022)

and then block vanced!!!


----------



## impeeza (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## gudenau (Jul 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 316956



Eh, that's only a couple of minutes. No biggie.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 7, 2022)

gudenau said:


> Eh, that's only a couple of minutes. No biggie.


for you, for me, it's half day


----------



## impeeza (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 7, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> View attachment 316988



[whispers in your ear] you need it


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 7, 2022)

I like the green and purple (my custom joycons are also green and purple), but I don't play Sploon.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I like the green and purple (my custom joycons are also green and purple), but I don't play Sploon.


I'm not even crazy about Splatoon, but I love the design of the special edition, and while I have an original Switch, I could always make the OLED upgrade...

But realistically, I know that the Switch 2 can't be more than 2 years away, it would just be such a waste of money to buy an OLED now and then go and buy the next proper iteration only a year or two later.  I mean yeah, I'm assuming the next Nintendo system will be a Switch 2, it might not be, but it seems like a really smart bet given their history with what kinds of their systems and handhelds received directly sequel systems and which didn't.


----------



## impeeza (Jul 7, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> I'm not even crazy about Splatoon, but I love the design of the special edition, and while I have an original Switch, I could always make the OLED upgrade...
> 
> But realistically, I know that the Switch 2 can't be more than 2 years away, it would just be such a waste of money to buy an OLED now and then go and buy the next proper iteration only a year or two later.  I mean yeah, I'm assuming the next Nintendo system will be a Switch 2, it might not be, but it seems like a really smart bet given their history with what kinds of their systems and handhelds received directly sequel systems and which didn't.


I am going to decal approach. love it.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 7, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> I'm not even crazy about Splatoon, but I love the design of the special edition, and while I have an original Switch, I could always make the OLED upgrade...
> 
> But realistically, I know that the Switch 2 can't be more than 2 years away, it would just be such a waste of money to buy an OLED now and then go and buy the next proper iteration only a year or two later.  I mean yeah, I'm assuming the next Nintendo system will be a Switch 2, it might not be, but it seems like a really smart bet given their history with what kinds of their systems and handhelds received directly sequel systems and which didn't.


From things Nintendo have said on the subject, it could be more than 2 years. We can't know for sure until it happens tho. If you want it, play handheld a lot, and it's comfortably within your budget, maybe just fuck it and treat yourself. I'm happy with my v1 but I'd go OLED if I had the spare funds.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> From things Nintendo have said on the subject, it could be more than 2 years. We can't know for sure until it happens tho. If you want it, play handheld a lot, and it's comfortably within your budget, maybe just fuck it and treat yourself. I'm happy with my v1 but I'd go OLED if I had the spare funds.


Yeah, I mean Nintendo says a lot of things in regard to this kind of stuff, but just following trends, I'd say within 2 years seems very reasonable.  I think realistically Nintendo could just treat the Switch as a series and keep it all ongoing, keep the Switch 1 supported indefinitely, but when your game is too powerful for the OG Switch have it be a Switch 2 game (which would also be fully compatible with Swich 1 games), I mean that's pretty much what Sony and Microsoft are doing with their current and last gen hardware as well. I could see that happening with the Switch as well, there are so many low-powered indie games that continue to release and thrive on the Nintendo device, that I see no reason why that avenue should shut down anytime soon even when more powerful next-gen hardware is upon us.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 7, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> Yeah, I mean Nintendo says a lot of things in regard to this kind of stuff, but just following trends, I'd say within 2 years seems very reasonable.  I think realistically Nintendo could just treat the Switch as a series and keep it all ongoing, keep the Switch 1 supported indefinitely, but when your game is too powerful for the OG Switch have it be a Switch 2 game (which would also be fully compatible with Swich 1 games), I mean that's pretty much what Sony and Microsoft are doing with their current and last gen hardware as well. I could see that happening with the Switch as well, there are so many low-powered indie games that continue to release and thrive on the Nintendo device, that I see no reason why that avenue should shut down anytime soon even when more powerful next-gen hardware is upon us.


According to the smart people (Scrizzem and the like), it would be hard to make a newer console with a more powerful chipset that could run current Switch games natively, because the GPU architecture in Nvidia's newer chips isn't compatible with that in the Switch. IDK if Nintendo would go so far as directly commission Nvidia to make one that was, or splash out on something beefy enough to emulate/translate as necessary, but if not we might get a more traditional solid cutoff between generations than the backward compatibility that Nintendo had been known for with the last few gens before the Switch. Will be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> According to the smart people (Scrizzem and the like), it would be hard to make a newer console with a more powerful chipset that could run current Switch games natively, because the GPU architecture in Nvidia's newer chips isn't compatible with that in the Switch. IDK if Nintendo would go so far as directly commission Nvidia to make one that was, or splash out on something beefy enough to emulate/translate as necessary, but if not we might get a more traditional solid cutoff between generations than the backward compatibility that Nintendo had been known for with the last few gens before the Switch. Will be interesting to see how it plays out.


Hard never means impossible.  And if they do a Switch 2 (which just seems inevitable, they've cornered a hybrid market, the PC competitors aren't affecting their hold in the console space), then being backwards compatible with Switch 1 games is gonna be a necessity, I'd be shocked if it wasn't there.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 7, 2022)

I’ve never been so attacked before


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Budsixz (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 8, 2022)

Great idea for an RPG..


----------



## impeeza (Jul 8, 2022)

a


CoolMe said:


> View attachment 317119
> Great idea for an RPG..


 very cool party:

a elf paladin
a rat thief
a wolf fighter
a demon mage

invincible team.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jul 8, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 317118


In the future, this is how we will pirate:


----------



## impeeza (Jul 8, 2022)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> In the future, this is how we will pirate:



Sh**t, that's how he got inside the Matrix!!


----------



## jahrs (Jul 8, 2022)

Anyone else find that having to plug something into your skull just looks icky like it always makes me wonder if they sterilize the ports or Jack's and if not that's how you get antz.. I mean meningitis


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Jul 8, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I’ve never been so attacked before
> View attachment 317078


What is that game?


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 8, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 317191


That's from The Simpsons, the episode where we learn why there are no pics of Maggie in family pics albums


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 8, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> That's from The Simpsons, the episode where we learn why there are no pics of Maggie in family pics albums


Correct, because Homer and Marge both thought "why would we bother looking at pictures of some baby when we could be looking at Waluigi"


----------



## WG481 (Jul 9, 2022)

Deleted member 575334 said:


> View attachment 316096


Oh the inconsistencies.
The language was created to help immigrants understand English easier as English was, at the time, kinda crappy.
It was made to be more phonetic.
And it never came from God, thanks.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 9, 2022)

*Honey, you've barely touched your..


----------



## PriMieon (Jul 9, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 317094


Oh haha I get it. It's funny because it has knuckles next to it. I wish this thread could stay non political and just be a gaming thread.
Next thing I post "global warming is good because [...]" and add Pikachu next to it and now it's a gaming joke.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 9, 2022)

PriMieon said:


> Oh haha I get it. It's funny because it has knuckles next to it. I wish this thread could stay non political and just be a gaming thread.
> Next thing I post "global warming is good because [...]" and add Pikachu next to it and now it's a gaming joke.


It’s not political, homophobia is just stupid


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 9, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> It’s not political, homophobia is just stupid


hum... I'm sorry lilith, you know I'm always on your side, but homophobia is kinda called political stuff...


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 9, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> hum... I'm sorry lilith, you know I'm always on your side, but homophobia is kinda called political stuff...


Sorry, I think politics requires some level of intelligence, something homophobia doesn't have


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 9, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Sorry, I think politics requires some level of intelligence, something homophobia doesn't have


What I mean is that all stuff like racism, homophobia, discrimination, etc, should be avoided in the meme box unless related to a video game
And as he said, putting a video game character besides your quote doesnt make it video game related


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 9, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> What I mean is that all stuff like racism, homophobia, discrimination, etc, should be avoided in the meme box unless related to a video game
> And as he said, putting a video game character besides your quote doesnt make it video game related


I know~ I am just being a brat


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 9, 2022)

I hope this isn't too political


----------



## SonowRaevius (Jul 10, 2022)

Here's this


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Jul 10, 2022)

Note, this is not me trying to start a conflict with a certain user here, i come in peace.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 317378


Then you try to reinstall the apps and games you removed... "Not enough space, free up some space"...  Fucking WHAT?!?!?!


----------



## Budsixz (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## rimoJO (Jul 10, 2022)

Veho said:


> Then you try to reinstall the apps and games you removed... "Not enough space, free up some space"...  Fucking WHAT?!?!?!


> gives up and factory resets phone
> tries to install app afterwards
> "not enough space, free up some space"
> google play proceeds to try to install adware larger than the app
> phone ceases to function

>󠀠:󠀠(


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 10, 2022)

The bottom right one was ridiculous..


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 11, 2022)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> Note, this is not me trying to start a conflict with a certain user here, i come in peace.



«Scrating post» I am peeing my pants...


----------



## error404bsod (Jul 11, 2022)

*Click on it*


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## PriMieon (Jul 11, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Sorry, I think politics requires some level of intelligence, something homophobia doesn't have


Neither am I afraid of homosexuals nor do I hate them. Just like how i like my food without hair. Doesn't mean i hate hair. But i think your comment goes a long way to show who is intelligent and who is not 


Edit: typo


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 11, 2022)

This seems appropriate now..


----------



## GinOkami428 (Jul 12, 2022)

pustal said:


> What is that game?


Haunting Ground/Demento.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## LanHikariDS (Jul 12, 2022)

... what?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 317551


Makes perfect sense. Allow the people who can't afford a PC to have the experience of building one.


CoolMe said:


> View attachment 317378


Oh, the joys of having a phone with 32GB internal memory. Doesn't matter how much you move to the SD card, cause Facebook and WhatsApp will fill up your internal storage with shared pictures and videos in no time.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 12, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 317639


*Feigns ignorance about what "gas up" means*
*Farts in your general direction*


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## gudenau (Jul 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 317713


Someone was complaining about it be like 8XF and I'm here in 100+F weather thinking that would be lovely.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Budsixz (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## DEMONGreninjaPG (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Badda (Jul 13, 2022)

ThoD said:


> I'll just dump some stuff here, don't mind me... just most of the ones I got may be seen as "suggestive" or similar to say the least (will keep it tame but I know this will get modded most likely)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SFW but yeah, feel the warning/moderation incoming lol
> ...


How long are the memes stored here? I cannot see any images ...


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 317799


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 13, 2022)

DEMONGreninjaPG said:


> View attachment 317783


well then. higher effort then the dumb samy joke I posted april fools day


----------



## impeeza (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Budsixz (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Budsixz (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 13, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Makes perfect sense. Allow the people who can't afford a PC to have the experience of building one.
> 
> Oh, the joys of having a phone with 32GB internal memory. Doesn't matter how much you move to the SD card, cause Facebook and WhatsApp will fill up your internal storage with shared pictures and videos in no time.



   [cleans out my internal memory]


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 13, 2022)

Now it's all about RGB instead..


----------



## gudenau (Jul 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 317857
> 
> Now it's all about RGB instead..



Clear stuff is the best. I used to really want XCM cases for my stuff.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 14, 2022)

not a gaming meme but rather a gbatemp fact
DAMN FUCK! WE MISSED IT


----------



## gudenau (Jul 14, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DEMONGreninjaPG (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 14, 2022)

Digital Mon..


----------



## jahrs (Jul 14, 2022)

So believe it or not if you look into the original handbook for pokemon they originally were capsule monsters who shrank to fit in any container they could find rather then turn into lasers or data.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Stealphie (Jul 14, 2022)

DEMONGreninjaPG said:


> View attachment 317783


Can you like. Credit the artist.


----------



## DEMONGreninjaPG (Jul 14, 2022)

Stealphie said:


> Can you like. Credit the artist.


girl i cant im using a school chromebook and that the pic website originated from is blocked


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 14, 2022)

Wrong thread again like a dumbass


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 14, 2022)

Wrong thread again TWICE like a dumbass


----------



## impeeza (Jul 14, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Wrong thread again TWICE like a dumbass



The epitome!

following the wave:  Wrong thread!  ha ha ha


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 14, 2022)

impeeza said:


> The epitome!
> 
> following the wave:  Wrong thread!  ha ha ha



[sits an waits to see if he does it a 3rd time]


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 14, 2022)

Stealphie said:


> Can you like. Credit the artist.


https://www.deviantart.com/rx-blackhowling/art/Gender-Swap-152749391


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jul 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 317925
> Digital Mon..


Technically wouldn't Porygon be considered a Digimon?


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 14, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> Technically wouldn't Porygon be considered a Digimon?


Yep, with every _polygon_ of his being..


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## DEMONGreninjaPG (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 15, 2022)

Apparently if you don't destroy the play experience of your game in order to bleed every possible penny out of your customers, you're a fucking idiot:


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 318048


----------



## NeoGaming (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## NeoGaming (Jul 15, 2022)

DEMONGreninjaPG said:


> View attachment 317998View attachment 317999


sperate images man


----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 318064


The seal is the best!


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 15, 2022)

impeeza said:


> The seal is the best!


One of the best games on the _Super Jeff_ game console!


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## NeoGaming (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## DEMONGreninjaPG (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Stealphie (Jul 16, 2022)

NeoGaming said:


>


remember to credit the artist, kiddos


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jul 16, 2022)

NeoGaming said:


>


Ooooh, now this one's an oldie, takes me back to them good ol' times of when youtube was still good and such


CoolMe said:


> View attachment 318087


Show then Mario x Luigi shipping and watch their opinion change immediately, hah


----------



## impeeza (Jul 16, 2022)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-meme-box.532361/#post-8530066


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jul 16, 2022)

impeeza said:


> How is game related?


It looks like an any% ban speedrun


----------



## DEMONGreninjaPG (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## DEMONGreninjaPG (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 16, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 317857
> 
> Now it's all about RGB instead..


Man, the 2DS was such a tease.  Like Nintendo was saying, yeah we haven't forgotten about translucent colors and what a joy they are, so here it is for one of our lesser spinoff systems only. Enjoy!  I mean they do look great, but why only the 2DS?  I'd buy a Switch in a heartbeat with such a color scheme (yes I'm aware shells are available online for that, but I just mean officially).


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 16, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 318090


I have a friend who hates when I point out that at the end of the day, the way our brains function is nothing more than just an elaborate series of if/then statements.  Really it's just me making a point that I can't dismiss the possibility that this is all some sort of simulation and we're just programmed in it.  But just the thought of that possibility really pisses her off, and I think it's cuz she too can't disprove it, but she's so damn sure that there's no way it could possibly be it, that it angers her to even entertain the idea.  just makes me laugh though lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 16, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> I have a friend who hates when I point out that at the end of the day, the way our brains function is nothing more than just an elaborate series of if/then statements.  Really it's just me making a point that I can't dismiss the possibility that this is all some sort of simulation and we're just programmed in it.  But just the thought of that possibility really pisses her off, and I think it's cuz she too can't disprove it, but she's so damn sure that there's no way it could possibly be it, that it angers her to even entertain the idea.  just makes me laugh though lol.


The Sims : God Version


----------



## DEMONGreninjaPG (Jul 16, 2022)

thats one thicc wooomy


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 16, 2022)

View attachment 318195
coff, coff coff.     an old meme , but at least a meme


----------



## SG854 (Jul 16, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Apparently if you don't destroy the play experience of your game in order to bleed every possible penny out of your customers, you're a fucking idiot:
> View attachment 318048


Based


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 16, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Apparently if you don't destroy the play experience of your game in order to bleed every possible penny out of your customers, you're a fucking idiot:
> View attachment 318048


To be fair, isn't it obvious that he's strictly talking about this as a businessman?  Does anyone truly believe that this man actually cares about the player's experience in his games?  He's absolutely a piece of shit scumbag, but in terms of his bottom line, which is what these games do for his wallet, he is genuinely just speaking his truth, is he not?


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 16, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> To be fair, isn't it obvious that he's strictly talking about this as a businessman?  Does anyone truly believe that this man actually cares about the player's experience in his games?  He's absolutely a piece of shit scumbag, but in terms of his bottom line, which is what these games do for his wallet, he is genuinely just speaking his truth, is he not?


Yep, he's speaking his truth, and his truth is awful. He's part of capitalism's race to make every aspect of existence as shitty as possible for money, because it can't conceive of the concept of balance.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 16, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Yep, he's speaking his truth, and his truth is awful. He's part of capitalism's race to make every aspect of existence as shitty as possible for money, because it can't conceive of the concept of balance.


Sure, not disagreeing with any of that.  But I don't understand why people are up in arms because he's just talking about something that's blatantly obvious to all of us.  The time to be upset about microtransactions was years ago, this new 'revelation' by this guy should not be what gets everybody all annoyed at microtransactions, nor should it be the proof that such a guy is a piece of shit.  I never had to hear a word out of this guy's mouth to know that he's just a tool that only has interest in making as much money as possible, I feel like that's as obvious as water is wet.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 16, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> Sure, not disagreeing with any of that.  But I don't understand why people are up in arms because he's just talking about something that's blatantly obvious to all of us.  The time to be upset about microtransactions was years ago, this new 'revelation' by this guy should not be what gets everybody all annoyed at microtransactions, nor should it be the proof that such a guy is a piece of shit.  I never had to hear a word out of this guy's mouth to know that he's just a tool that only has interest in making as much money as possible, I feel like that's as obvious as water is wet.


Fair, I didn't really know who he was before but it doesn't come as a surprise that someone in his position is a piece of shit who's only interested in money.  Actually name-calling anyone else in the industry who dares not to prioritise the almighty profit over creative vision feels like an entertaining new low tho, hence the meme I guess.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 17, 2022)

it really does feel like the meme box has taken quite a hit in quality lately...


----------



## impeeza (Jul 17, 2022)

Please post a game meme. My hunt become dry today


----------



## impeeza (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## NeoGaming (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Stealphie (Jul 17, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> it really does feel like the meme box has taken quite a hit in quality lately...


this implies it was ever good lol


----------



## impeeza (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Jul 17, 2022)

This looks less like a lit sound track and more like a I don't wanna hear shit outside these 4 speakers. Like his family must be noisy AF


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 17, 2022)

Back in 2004 I think?
Maybe even less than that.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 17, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 318265


OSTIA


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 17, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> are you sure it's not questioning though?
> anyways...oh so wonderful irony
> View attachment 316112



"A sticker changed my gender"


----------



## Veho (Jul 17, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> "A sticker changed my gender"


jt_1258 is just implying boys can't wear pink


----------



## Veho (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 17, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Lara boobies.. In all of their iterations..


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 17, 2022)

Veho said:


>


You have to love her.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 17, 2022)

impeeza said:


> You have to love her.


Too many polygons..
Now, if someone'd make them _jog_ at the same time, all at once.. i'm pretty sure the universe'll explode!


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 17, 2022)

Veho said:


>





impeeza said:


> You have to love her.


repost but relevant:


----------



## NeoGaming (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## NeoGaming (Jul 17, 2022)

pure gold


----------



## impeeza (Jul 17, 2022)

NeoGaming said:


> pure gold


----------



## NeoGaming (Jul 17, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 318371


poor sonic


----------



## jahrs (Jul 17, 2022)

Sonic looks fine poor Kermit he got melted and then just left to drip over a sonic whos just to confused to know what's going on.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 17, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 318346



X Box 360 Illuminati


----------



## jahrs (Jul 17, 2022)

NeoGaming said:


>


None of that says that theres anything special about the captain, not like he raced them on foot. He's just got good reflexes and hand eye coordination and a damn good vehicle and about 20+ years of experience. Hell most jrpgs have teenagers killing God in a year or less. I'd actually love an rpg f-zero where you build the Blue Falcon over time and the final boss is just God offering you the core of a neutron star for your engine.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 17, 2022)

Quino, We miss you a lot.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Stealphie (Jul 18, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Credit the artist


----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2022)

Stealphie said:


> Credit the artist


I don't know the artist, I found the pic on imgur. Reverse image search just brings a bunch of poster printing sites that don't credit the artist either, and are probably just stealing art. Redbubble seems the most legit ("acework"?) but I don't know.

Do you know the artist?


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 18, 2022)

Haters will say it's fake.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 18, 2022)

I'm truly hoping his new collection and remake will help bring him back to a better place, even without his wife


----------



## impeeza (Jul 18, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 318447
> Haters will say it's fake.


denboraren okarina if you are wondering


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## NeoGaming (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 318525



I admit it. My PS2 was a bit intimidating at first. Even the controller.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## NeoGaming (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 19, 2022)

Or this.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 19, 2022)

I grew tired of oversexualization of women in videogames. It's nice when the clothes are pretty and fit the context (like Fiora in Xenoblade Chronicles). But metal undergarments in the woods in a fantasy setting, or a sniper wearing a bra and collants, it actually makes the game less desirable.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## DEMONGreninjaPG (Jul 19, 2022)

awww this is so cuuuute!


----------



## NeoGaming (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 19, 2022)

NeoGaming said:


>








Please call "the" doctor


----------



## Budsixz (Jul 19, 2022)

when ash defeats an onix with a Pikachu


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 19, 2022)

Budsixz said:


> View attachment 318608when ash defeats an onix with a Pikachu


R.I.P the "El Risitas" guy, Juan Joya Borja!


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 20, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 318629


Who's dat?


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 20, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Who's dat?


Samus from Metroid.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 20, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Samus from Metroid.


Didn't realize she was THAT thicc blond.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 20, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Didn't realize she was THAT thicc blond.


Both thicc and blonde af


----------



## impeeza (Jul 20, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Didn't realize she was THAT thicc blond.


----------



## Veho (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 20, 2022)

Veho said:


>


An oldie, but a very good one.


----------



## pustal (Jul 20, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 318629


You see, my thing with Peach is that it is perfectly OK for her to own a vibrator but the weird part is that she shares its existence with her grandma. Although for me, the upsetting part is it not being an item in Smash.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 20, 2022)

pustal said:


> You see, my thing with Peach is that it is perfectly OK for her to own a vibrator but the weird part is that she shares its existence with her grandma. Although for me, the upsetting part is it not being an item in Smash.


I don't think it's intended to be that kind of "smash"


----------



## Veho (Jul 20, 2022)

Sanic.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 20, 2022)

Veho said:


>


The "X" button on phones is not a button, it's there for closing ads.. 


Veho said:


> Sanic.


Wouldn't blame him for melting with all this goddamn heat..


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 20, 2022)

Veho said:


> Sanic.


gotta run quick!


----------



## pustal (Jul 20, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I don't think it's intended to be that kind of "smash"


It's a shame, really.


----------



## elBenyo (Jul 20, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 318547


She can't get the cloud saves now. Would have been worse to have access to his account with that PlayStation  buy tons of crappy games and tank his KDR while your at it. Maybe tell all his friends he likes them as more than friends and sell all his cars in GTA. Change his account name because you only get to do it once. Sit back and enjoy the real terror.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 20, 2022)

*59$


----------



## Veho (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 20, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Forgot this one : _"everybody bring out your guns, we gon' kill this son'va bitch together (the ocean).." _

And sorry to be that guy but.. I think you meant to post it here.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Jul 21, 2022)

I'd rather hear the footsteps cause the smell of farts and soiled underwear gets annoying after the 1st person.


----------



## Shape (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 318983


this idiot will cause the death of several children,  the thing he is doing are beyond dangerous but our society accept that has "hilarious".  
I really am afraid what the movie "idiocracy" is coming sooner than we think.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 22, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> Pic


Sorry. I had to.
My meme brain and slight adhd compelled me


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2022)

impeeza said:


> this idiot will cause the death of several children,  the thing he is doing are beyond dangerous but our society accept that has "hilarious".


Yeah no. I understand legitimate concern and some things are too dangerous to show to impressionable idiots (the tide pod challenge springs to mind) but at some point we have to draw a line and say that maybe parents should tell their children they _shouldn't stick plastic bags over their head_, before they give them unsupervised internet access. Otherwise we may as well ban cooking shows because someone might burn their house down.


----------



## impeeza (Jul 22, 2022)

Veho said:


> Yeah no. I understand legitimate concern and some things are too dangerous to show to impressionable idiots (the tide pod challenge springs to mind) but at some point we have to draw a line and say that maybe parents should tell their children they _shouldn't stick plastic bags over their head_, before they give them unsupervised internet access. Otherwise we may as well ban cooking shows because someone might burn their house down.


You are completely right, and it's my point, idiotic people give to birth more idiotic children.

Here at my country, should to ban "glitter" from schools because the child eat them!!   by the universe sake! what type of parents allow to child to eat glitter.  And don't make talk about the jello on small personal cups,  2 mother give that to toddlers shocking them to death! in the head of what unconscious people fit to give a blob to a toddler!


----------



## impeeza (Jul 22, 2022)

we the teacher here try to tell parents: we teach here on school, the child must come educated from home,  but get  censored ;(


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 22, 2022)

impeeza said:


> we the teacher here try to tell parents: we teach here on school, the child must come educated from home,  but get  censored ;(


As parent myself I blame the good teachers for getting us lazy. I mean, my oldest son started school on beginning of this year, and he got SO MUCH BETTER in just 6 months or so. So that's that good teachers, you do awesome things for our, we get lazy.

About the dumb acts, well, my kids do mimic real dumb stuff when they see it, that's why they don't use YouTube or social networks. They do watch TV. TV is way easier to supervise than internet, and yet they learned some nasty things that we oversaw.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 22, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 319028


James is amazing ngl.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 319012


I don't believe I've ever once in my life gone out of my way to choose the easiest difficulty in a game.  I've probably played a game on it's easiest difficulty if it defaults to that and I breezed past the setup so I missed changing the difficulty option.  But I prefer to start any new game in it's 'Normal' difficulty, as I believe that is indeed the experience the developers focused on the most while making the game, its the experience they most focused on and was most tailor made.  Having said that, if a game has a truly satisfying and rewarding hard difficulty, I'll be interested in playing that as well; BOTW's Master Mode was the perfect excuse to give the game a second playthrough.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 22, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> I don't believe I've ever once in my life gone out of my way to choose the easiest difficulty in a game.  I've probably played a game on it's easiest difficulty if it defaults to that and I breezed past the setup so I missed changing the difficulty option.  But I prefer to start any new game in it's 'Normal' difficulty, as I believe that is indeed the experience the developers focused on the most while making the game, its the experience they most focused on and was most tailor made.  Having said that, if a game has a truly satisfying and rewarding hard difficulty, I'll be interested in playing that as well; BOTW's Master Mode was the perfect excuse to give the game a second playthrough.


Agreed! Though sometimes some boss battles can be pretty annoying even when the difficulty is set to normal, changing it to easy might help, but not always. And yes, it's indeed the most balanced experience. Sometimes the hard or very hard difficulty settings is just the normal difficulty with less weapons/ammo/resources etc. and the enemies take like +5 extra shots to die.. But i agree when the high difficulty is well balanced, it should feel like a worthy challenge!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 23, 2022)

aoikurayami said:


> James is amazing ngl.


James is goals as fuck


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 319012


It actually depends. Most of the time I enjoy normal mode in most games but I will always pick the easiest setting when I am streaming. I don’t stream to show off skills or even the game, the game is always just a background and thus I don’t care to make it too challenging


----------



## error404bsod (Jul 23, 2022)

Nothing to see here ( I was drunk ) ghjsrhfvfmhhgcxjursgkidudvfhkxdvjuusdgfuusdsifusrefki


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 23, 2022)

error404bsod said:


> He got man boobs but is he a man


Ok... That... Was just random...
Please insert a quote so it isn't random anymore


----------



## NeoGaming (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Jul 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 319085


When Sims pass the Turing test for Florida residents.


----------



## Veho (Jul 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 319085


"Have you tried essential oils?"


----------



## Budsixz (Jul 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 319085


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 23, 2022)

NeoGaming said:


>


who's that hottie? (from right pic)


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 23, 2022)

Easy mode for me. 

DUH


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 23, 2022)

Professional voice actor


----------



## Ol' Archimedes (Jul 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 319033



You might just save a man's life doing that.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 23, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> who's that hottie? (from right pic)


pretty sure she's from the Danganronpa 3 anime


----------



## GinOkami428 (Jul 23, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> who's that hottie? (from right pic)


Chisa Yukizome from Danganronpa 3: The End of Hope's Peak High School.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 23, 2022)

Inspiration for the _Cybertruck_..


----------



## PriMieon (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Jul 24, 2022)

This kinda doesn't work with the newer games that have wall jumps in them cause with wall jumps the first can be saved but the second one basically leads to death if you miss jump.


----------



## gudenau (Jul 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Inspiration for the _Cybertruck_..
> View attachment 319180View attachment 319181


Vaportruck.


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 24, 2022)

PriMieon said:


> View attachment 319185


Mario games also taught us that there's no going back in life. Once something is offscreen all you can do is push forwards.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 24, 2022)

WeedZ said:


> Mario games also taught us that there's no going back in life. Once something is offscreen all you can do is push forwards.


This only applies to the first game, though.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Jul 24, 2022)

Listen I will give all the props to any Trans person that somehow does their own operation just for the shear amount of work they had to put in to be a doctor followed by some how being able to complete the procedure on themselves. That's Dr.Gero levels of WTF energy.


----------



## LanHikariDS (Jul 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 319290


Why wait for an invite when you can host it yourself? That's what I do


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 319379


I am a self-made catboy


----------



## SG854 (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 25, 2022)

SG854 said:


>


honestly at a loss here...what's the joke?


----------



## error404bsod (Jul 25, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I am a self-made catboy


Wait you can breed with people and cats AWESOME


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2022)

error404bsod said:


> Wait you can breed with people and cats AWESOME


I can breed with humans. Nothing will come of it beyond me ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## jahrs (Jul 25, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> honestly at a loss here...what's the joke?



 In the OG God of War games Kratos could randomly find women to bang and those prompts are how the game let's you interact with the offscreen action.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 25, 2022)

Find the differences


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Find the differences


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 25, 2022)

Veho said:


>



Veho, check the right nut.


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Veho, check the right nut.


I'll check both, just in case. Testicular health is important  


Also, this: https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-meme-box.532361/page-698#post-9661490


----------



## jahrs (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 25, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> honestly at a loss here...what's the joke?


If it's anything like the first 2 _GoW_ games, then Kratos can have sex with some ladies, and in order to make them satisfied and to complete the mini-game successfully, the player has to press the buttons correctly the moment they show up on screen without missing. So the meme is about the sex or how his kid was conceived in-game..


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> . So the meme is about the sex or how his kid was conceived in-game..


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 25, 2022)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Xzi (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 25, 2022)

I was wondering who was going to post that Skyrim comic.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 25, 2022)

SG854 said:


>



twewy (maybe I should redraw it with rindo no shoka... but rin is such a wuss...)
When your crush says "no"..


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2022)

Look closer.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 319544


I guess it's an EA game...


----------



## Veho (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## KleinesSinchen (Jul 26, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Wasn't there an analogue picture with A Link to the Past and Wind Waker?
The GameCube being 20 years old isn't surprising given the problem with the RTC batteries failing. Already soldered new batteries into two GC consoles.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 26, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> The GameCube being 20 years old isn't surprising given the problem with the RTC batteries failing. Already soldered new batteries into two GC consoles.


Same for PS2 fats, though i'm not sure if they require soldering or not, haven't changed mine yet.. Same for Slims i think..


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 26, 2022)

Chary said:


> wrong quote. bad aoikurayami





KleinesSinchen said:


> Wasn't there an analogue picture with A Link to the Past and Wind Waker?
> The GameCube being 20 years old isn't surprising given the problem with the RTC batteries failing. Already soldered new batteries into two GC consoles.



Is there enough place to solder in a battery holder ?

*sudden fanatsies of housing the rtc battery OUTSIDE the gc in a boxed off compartement emerge*


----------



## danwellby (Jul 26, 2022)

aoikurayami said:


> Is there enough place to solder in a battery holder ?
> 
> *sudden fanatsies of housing the rtc battery OUTSIDE the gc in a boxed off compartement emerge*


You can yes, a standard though hole 2032 holder fits nicely into the space as I've done here. The existing one was functional but changed it as I was in there installing a gcloader
https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-have-fixed-modded-recently.366250/post-9217024


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 26, 2022)

danwellby said:


> You can yes, a standard though hole 2032 holder fits nicely into the space as I've done here. The existing one was functional but changed it as I was in there installing a gcloader
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-have-fixed-modded-recently.366250/post-9217024


I like your "as I was there" mentality 




Thx. I bookmarked this. Will def come in handy


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Jul 27, 2022)

It urks me that the watermelon in his right hand doesn't have a cut out the shape of the piece he's holding in his left. I mean I know he probably grabbed 2 different watermelons from the kart but having them open already is just bad buisness cause of bugs.


----------



## impeeza (Jul 27, 2022)

Look the ones on the cart...


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 27, 2022)

Rolling dice for damage...


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 27, 2022)

Just found that on amazon
Looks kool


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 27, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Just found that on amazon
> Looks kool
> View attachment 319786


Are you only supposed to use it to hold games that you play on your Switch in portrait mode?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 27, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Are you only supposed to use it to hold games that you play on your Switch in portrait mode?


What do you mean?


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 27, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> What do you mean?


The Switch. The holding of the Switch. By the hand. Look how the Switch is being held.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 27, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> The Switch. The holding of the Switch. By the hand. Look how the Switch is being held.


Yea........still don't get it......


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Are you only supposed to use it to hold games that you play on your Switch in portrait mode?


Yes. There's another version for landscape mode games. But it costs more.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 27, 2022)

Veho said:


> Yes. There's another version for landscape mode games. But it costs more.


I actually ended up zooming in on the photo and it turns out it's for holding multiple copies of a cursed mirror image Zelda game (and one cursed mirror image Luigi's Mansion)


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 27, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Yea........still don't get it......


Oh you meant in the pictures
Now i get it
Also... Why 16 cartridges of botw?


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> (and one cursed mirror image Luigi's Mansion)


The dreaded Luigi's Mention


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 27, 2022)

Veho said:


> The dreaded Luigi's Mention


In Soviet Luigi's Mention, ghosts vacuum you


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 27, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Just found that on amazon
> Looks kool
> View attachment 319786


Oh wow, I've been _looking_ for a place to store my copy of Luigi's Mansion 3 and 15 copies of BotW.


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2022)

smileyhead said:


> Oh wow, I've been _looking_ for a place to store my copy of Luigi's Mansion 3 and 15 copies of BotW.


If I don't have that many copies of Zelda (correction, adleZ), can I use other game cartridges as placeholders?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 27, 2022)

Veho said:


> If I don't have that many copies of Zelda (correction, adleZ), can I use other game cartridges as placeholders?


if you don't have that many copies of adleZ, are you even a gamer?


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> if you don't have that many copies of adleZ, are you even a gamer?


...no   
I'm a phony, a big fat phony


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 319495​


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Sono (Jul 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 319822



More like, the gun shop is considered as a wholesome Toys'R'us or something, while the GameShop is considered as an illegal gun shop.


----------



## impeeza (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 28, 2022)

At this point SXOS might aswell be a religion...


----------



## impeeza (Jul 28, 2022)

aoikurayami said:


> At this point SXOS might aswell be a religion...
> 
> View attachment 319893


and because just a function not available on others, and for me a senseless function, you convert a mobile device on a fixed to a desktop one only for play "more" games,  today a big SD is cheap.  but "The eyes are useless when the mind is blind"


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 28, 2022)

impeeza said:


> and because just a function not available on others, and for me a senseless function, you convert a mobile device on a fixed to a desktop one only for play "more" games,  today a big SD is cheap.  but "The eyes are useless when the mind is blind"


Exactly why I posted this 


Talking about "not functioning" (PC gaming?)


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 320017


Ah yes, the proverbial Achilles' _ankle_.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 28, 2022)

Veho said:


> Ah yes, the proverbial Achilles' _ankle_.


Kirby anatomy is complicated, ok? Mere mortals can't be expected to make sense of it.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 28, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 320027


That's rich from a clickbait youtube "tech channel"


bla



Spoiler



I used to like them, even when I don't undstand everything.

Good thing I don't feel mem-ey, or I would meme the daylighta outta this one...

I kinda stopped viewing "viral tweets" as special if they are less than 4 sentences long


----------



## Xzi (Jul 28, 2022)

aoikurayami said:


> That's rich from a clickbait youtube "tech channel"
> 
> I used to like them, even when I don't undstand everything.
> 
> ...


I thought it was pretty funny, but it quickly got deleted.


----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 29, 2022)

src


----------



## impeeza (Jul 29, 2022)

aoikurayami said:


> That's rich from a clickbait youtube "tech channel"
> 
> 
> bla
> ...


"a clic bait tech channel" from who even nit know the difference between a computer and a processor.... using the fame of the name, shame on him.


----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## leon315 (Jul 29, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 319544


mind i ask who made this game? EA or Bethesda?


----------



## leon315 (Jul 29, 2022)

NeoGaming said:


>


wow, what show is the 2nd pic?
ASKING for a friend........


----------



## leon315 (Jul 29, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 318985​


i didn't get it too, anyone explain it plz?


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 29, 2022)

The last haemorrhoid is in captivity, the galaxy is at peace


----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2022)

leon315 said:


> i didn't get it too, anyone explain it plz?


https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/vaporeon


----------



## leon315 (Jul 29, 2022)

Veho said:


> https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/vaporeon


is that real? that's fucking sick that some weirdos would get aroused to a pokemon.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 29, 2022)

leon315 said:


> is that real? that's fucking sick that some weirdos would get aroused to a pokemon.


What about gardevoir and lopunny? Apparently [email protected] normal with those two lol


----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 29, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 320224


If this won't get more attention, I'm disappointed.

GBA and GC adverts were strange but amazing.

I'll be clutching my GBA with my cold dead hands.
Best gaming device ever made.
(And devs even knew how to spell innovation. Literally- hardwarewise)


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 29, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Daddy? 
Sorry


----------



## jahrs (Jul 29, 2022)

Has anyone else had issues with the meme box loading a bunch of stacked ads or one really big add center of the screen. On a phone and it's getting really annoying. Keeps moving my view around and making hard to reply.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 30, 2022)

jahrs said:


> Has anyone else had issues with the meme box loading a bunch of stacked ads or one really big add center of the screen. On a phone and it's getting really annoying. Keeps moving my view around and making hard to reply.


Nope. Are you using an Adblock?


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 30, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Find the differences


WHen i see nut being donat shaped, that tells me they just applied smooth filter to entire game, which means its just a quick cache gab of a game.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 30, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 319483


and they wonder why people pirate games...


----------



## leon315 (Jul 30, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> What about gardevoir and lopunny? Apparently [email protected] normal with those two lol


bruh, incels should really play outside.


----------



## jahrs (Jul 30, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Nope. Are you using an Adblock?


No is there an ad block for Google Chrome on a mobile phone if so I'd like it so I can go back to being able to use the meme box normally


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 30, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> What about gardevoir and lopunny? Apparently [email protected] normal with those two lol


What is.. toxic ?


Ema just discovered the secret to world peace


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 30, 2022)

I love desks. I also love Zieks



src


----------



## Xzi (Jul 30, 2022)

Blursed controller​


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## imgtr (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## SG854 (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Sono (Jul 30, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 320347
> 
> Blursed controller​



I genuinely want this. I don't care about the ThinkPad branding though, I just want the TouchStyk™ (yes, that's how Synaptics calls them).


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 30, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 320351


Almost 10 years later I discover the name: "Phantom Tank or Thunderground". but each time I want to remember had to look on my favorites folder, that name elude my memory all the time.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Jul 31, 2022)

I don't see an issue with the cookies she used the sword cut out and got a sword shaped cookie. Just not the sword she was expecting but potatoe/potato


----------



## error404bsod (Jul 31, 2022)

No pokeballs Nooooooooooooooo


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 31, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 320491


I feel like Link would be the one doing the baking. While Zelda would maybe be doing some DIY or trimming the old tree in the garden with a chainsaw.


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 31, 2022)

R.I.P!


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## gudenau (Jul 31, 2022)

error404bsod said:


> No pokeballs Nooooooooooooooo
> View attachment 320498


Oh hey, more knock off Pokemon GO! applications.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## error404bsod (Aug 1, 2022)

He


gudenau said:


> Oh hey, more knock off Pokemon GO! applications.


Have you heard of PGSharp. That Pokemon you saw is a Hisuian Voltorb, a Pokemon That Originally Came From Pokemon Legends Arceus


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 1, 2022)

Here's one (Undertale reference using family guy)




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 320703


Step aside, kids, let the senior tech take a look.


----------



## Budsixz (Aug 1, 2022)

Veho said:


> Step aside, kids, let the senior tech take a look.


Why are you redeeming!??


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2022)

Budsixz said:


> Why are you redeeming!??


I don't know what that means


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Aug 1, 2022)

Veho said:


> I don't know what that means


Might happen to know this one.

My guess:
Tech support --> fake tech support --> Kitboga scam baiting videos

Often tech support or refund scammers wanted to get paid with Google Play cards. Kitboga manipulated his systems to show play.google.com a little differently (as well as banking sites -- quite some effort). Typing fake card numbers will result in the message "$500 have been added to your balance".

A scammer invested hours to get the "old lady" (he is using voice modification) to buy expensive gift cards... and then... suddenly she starts redeeming the codes _herself_ convinced to send the money to the scammer this way.
Scammer: _"No! No! Are you mad? Don't redeem the code! Give me the codes! Ma'am, WHY are you redeeming??"_
Kitboga: "It's okay, honey, I'll send it to you. See: $500 have been added to your account."

The scammers desperately shout at the senile old woman, who adds one gigantic gift card to her account after another. They believe they are watching thousands of dollars (which never existed in the first place) flying away.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 1, 2022)

Veho said:


> Step aside, kids, let the senior tech take a look.


Did I just go back to 2002?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 1, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Might happen to know this one.
> 
> My guess:
> Tech support --> fake tech support --> Kitboga scam baiting videos
> ...


Ive seen that one, THE SCAMMER CURSED HIM OUT FOR HOURS.

Fun watch


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## error404bsod (Aug 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 320774


Well its pokedex number is 069.


----------



## Budsixz (Aug 2, 2022)

Veho said:


> I don't know what that means


Exactly what the others said


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 2, 2022)

And with half price (not Nintendo games tho)..


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 320866
> And with half price (not Nintendo games tho)..


am I the only one who finds it weird how quickly most games drastically depreciate in value?


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 2, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> am I the only one who finds it weird how quickly most games drastically depreciate in value?


Unless you're the kind that buys a bunch of consoles, games etc. And keeps them sealed & untouched for at least 10~15 years.. Otherwise yes..


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Unless you're the kind that buys a bunch of consoles, games etc. And keeps them sealed & untouched for at least 10~15 years.. Otherwise yes..


I mean even digitally too. after awhile it's less so a matter of if but when it will go on sale. even if they don't officially drop the price with sales most games may as well be half there launch price anyway


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 2, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> I mean even digitally too. after awhile it's less so a matter of if but when it will go on sale. even if they don't officially drop the price with sales most games may as well be half there launch price anyway


Yep, digital games are worthless for way too many reasons, including the inability of reselling, server and (time frame) availability concerns like pulling something out of store and you can no longer download it (, unless you back it up), reliance on online checking before playing a game, patches/updates etc.
The good thing is that at least some games are backed up and can be accessed pirated if all servers went down etc. Though not for games that require online for some reason..


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Yep, digital games are worthless for way too many reasons, including the inability of reselling, server and (time frame) availability concerns like pulling something out of store and you can no longer download it (, unless you back it up), reliance on online checking before playing a game, patches/updates etc.
> The good thing is that at least some games are backed up and can be accessed pirated if all servers went down etc. Though not for games that require online for some reason..


I give up. I've never seen someone so incredible at dodging my point...
all I'm trying to say is developers don't seem to give a dam about setting how much they feel like the game is worth and sticking too it
anyways, before the mods get pissed off and nuke this. have a meme
*

*


----------



## gudenau (Aug 2, 2022)

error404bsod said:


> He
> 
> Have you heard of PGSharp. That Pokemon you saw is a Hisuian Voltorb, a Pokemon That Originally Came From Pokemon Legends Arceus


Ah, so you where cheating. Gotcha.

No, I don't know about cheating software for that game.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 2, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> I give up. I've never seen someone so incredible at dodging my point...


Was not my intention to.. But still, what i was saying was relevant to the subject at hand, albeit not what you were waiting to hear apparently.. 


jt_1258 said:


> all I'm trying to say is *developers don't seem to give a dam about setting how much they feel like the game is worth and sticking too it*


And? The 60~70$ price point at launch doesn't equal the worth of the game during its whole lifespan.. it's was made from a business/marketing standpoint the increase sales for the devs/publishers when it's still new and the hype around the product or game is high. So of course the price will start to diminish after that.. so they make discounts/deals to just to sell and make profit as they can (regardless if it's digital or physical). sticking to the original price costs them money, but not when they make deals/discounts.. 
And who buys a year old game at its original price?


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Was not my intention to.. But still, what i was saying was relevant to the subject at hand, albeit not what you were waiting to hear apparently..
> 
> And? The 60~70$ price point at launch doesn't equal the worth of the game during its whole lifespan.. it's was made from a business/marketing standpoint the increase sales for the devs/publishers when it's still new and the hype around the product or game is high. So of course the price will start to diminish after that.. so they make discounts/deals to just to sell and make profit as they can (regardless if it's digital or physical). sticking to the original price costs them money, but not when they make deals/discounts..
> And who buys a year old game at its original price?


a year old? if a game was maybe from a generation or two ago that's one thing but it's within the same generation? why would a game be less worth your money the longer it's been out...that's stupid. it's just because they have been pulling this shit for so long that people have gotten used to simply expecting a game to go on crazy(75% off) and/or often(every other month) sales after being on the market for a few months


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Aug 3, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> And with half price (not Nintendo games tho)..


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## error404bsod (Aug 3, 2022)

gudenau said:


> Ah, so you where cheating. Gotcha.
> 
> No, I don't know about cheating software for that game.


Do you live in the middle of no where


----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 3, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> a year old? if a game was maybe from a generation or two ago that's one thing but it's within the same generation? why would a game be less worth your money the longer it's been out...that's stupid. it's just because they have been pulling this shit for so long that people have gotten used to simply expecting a game to go on crazy(75% off) and/or often(every other month) sales after being on the market for a few months


It's simple, as already stated nobody they'll lose in terms of profit if thry stick to the original price. Deals & discounts are made as a last ditch effort to incentivize (more) buyers, even if the price is way low for the worth of the product.. In this case they gain more from less.. 
And hey, i'm only explaining how these things go, doesn't mean i made them or agree with them.. 
Though i would never buy a game from a few years at original price, let alone a decade.. But hey this is me..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## AkiraKurusu (Aug 3, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 320774


I don't get it; why's he getting arrested? I get the Bellsprout thing, but not the arrest panel.


jt_1258 said:


> I give up. I've never seen someone so incredible at dodging my point...
> all I'm trying to say is developers don't seem to give a dam about setting how much they feel like the game is worth and sticking too it
> anyways, before the mods get pissed off and nuke this. have a meme
> *View attachment 320886*


Um...the box is dark grey (white was later used for 3DS games, not DS ones), and the cover image is oriented incorrectly - Charizard should be next to the spine and looking away from said spine.

The overall idea, however, is one I fully agree with.


----------



## impeeza (Aug 3, 2022)

AkiraKurusu said:


> I don't get it; why's he getting arrested? I get the Bellsprout thing, but not the arrest panel.


You need a dirty mind to get it, is not so funny but is dirty


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 3, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 320866
> And with half price (not Nintendo games tho)..


The irony in this being a Pokémon meme when Nintendo literally never does this.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 3, 2022)

impeeza said:


> You need a dirty mind to get it, is not so funny but is dirty



Than god I'm Not one of those guys with a really really really really Dirty mind.


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Aug 3, 2022)

Veho said:


>


This is the kind of energy I admire and aspire to have every day


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 3, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


>



worked for me some times!!


----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 3, 2022)

NeoGaming said:


>


i honestly dont get these 'feel old yet' jokes.... whats the actual joke here or a meme?


----------



## jahrs (Aug 3, 2022)

MetoMeto said:


> i honestly dont get these 'feel old yet' jokes.... whats the actual joke here or a meme?


It's mostly just stating that a character has aged and there for you should feel old. Generally it's not even the same character, just looks similar enough to make that joke/reference, possibly also so people double take and think they missed a character aging in a show or something. A better version is the what you think is a game from 10 years ago and what actually is a game from 10 years ago. Simply put it's not a very good meme, mostly cause it's to open ended.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## error404bsod (Aug 4, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> CoolMe said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 321028


At leat look forward to 



Spoiler



paldaen Wooper


----------



## jahrs (Aug 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 321028


Yeah it's starting to get ridiculous. We now have megas,Dyna/gigantamax, z-moves, and now crystal boosts, if we include fusions due to reshiram and its duo or necrozma and its duo. We end up with quite a shit show of what are we supposed to do and they never put them all in a single game so it's just sad cause a game with all would kick ass.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 4, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Objection!


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 4, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 321095



Is Zelda pregnant?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Aug 4, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Is Zelda pregnant?


nah, mate. Dudes can't get pregnant! But the princess might be.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 4, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Is Zelda pregnant?


I think she's just arching her back/sticking her belly out. I'm moderately sure Link doesn't have testicles.


----------



## impeeza (Aug 4, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> nah, mate. Dudes can't get pregnant! But the princess might be.


----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 4, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Objection!



Noted


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 4, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Objection!


Hearsay?


----------



## impeeza (Aug 4, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Hearsay?


----------



## gudenau (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## error404bsod (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## error404bsod (Aug 5, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 321150


Bellsprout and unown i


----------



## pustal (Aug 5, 2022)

error404bsod said:


> View attachment 321216


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Badda (Aug 5, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 321257


game related how?


----------



## error404bsod (Aug 5, 2022)

Badda said:


> game related how?


Its pixel


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 5, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 5, 2022)

Badda said:


> game related how?


The Game of Real Life?


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 5, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 321257



I know this to be true.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 5, 2022)

impeeza said:


> The Game of Real Life?


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 5, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 321300



Oh look! He's using Windows 7


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 5, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Oh look! He's using Windows 7


I only see a one _Window_..


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 5, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I only see a one _Window_..



Okay then...

Oh look! He's using *Windows 1*!


----------



## Badda (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 5, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I know this to be true.


Here at my country the recent bill of taxes, put taxes on the people at minimal wage but remove taxes for the people winning more than 50 times the minimal wage.


----------



## turtle1 (Aug 5, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 320460


? how's that funny?


----------



## impeeza (Aug 5, 2022)

turtle1 said:


> ? how's that funny?


not at all


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## tabzer (Aug 5, 2022)

Veho said:


>


What was it?


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 5, 2022)

really hoping this wasn't posted already


----------



## JakobAir (Aug 6, 2022)

There was a time when people thought this could be real.


----------



## impeeza (Aug 6, 2022)

JakobAir said:


> There was a time when people thought this could be real.


sadly what didn't


----------



## gudenau (Aug 6, 2022)

JakobAir said:


> There was a time when people thought this could be real.


It sorta was with the Wii U, honestly a better idea than that.


----------



## jahrs (Aug 6, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> really hoping this wasn't posted already
> View attachment 321347


Listen I'm not trying to make you feel bad in fact this says more about me then anything else but this was posted a few hundred pages back. No harm, no foul just saying you asked and I answered.


----------



## JakobAir (Aug 6, 2022)

jahrs said:


> Listen I'm not trying to make you feel bad in fact this says more about me then anything else but this was posted a few hundred pages back. No harm, no foul just saying you asked and I answered.


Meh, worse things have happened on UHF broadcasts.


----------



## impeeza (Aug 6, 2022)

That game really run everywhere.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 6, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 321421
> 
> That game really run everywhere.


I thought this was like similar to rock art at first before I took a closer look


----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2022)

tabzer said:


> What was it?


Fixed. Check now.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 6, 2022)

True dat..


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 6, 2022)

Credit @keithjohnstack afaict


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 6, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 321486
> Credit @keithjohnstack afaict


..Until they pay them to *stop* doing that, and start recommending in it instead.. Then the cycle continues..


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Aug 6, 2022)

See horror games don't scare me any more it's the dumb shit in games that do now. Like turning a corner and a zombie being there in minecraft or hearing a click go off in seven days to die or having a 99% chance to hit in xcom(why not 100%) and knowing the games gonna be like you missed.


----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Aug 6, 2022)

Veho said:


>


This is 1 of 4 pictures if I'm not mistaken where/what are the other 3? Is there a Kevin heart one? Or a jack black one? If so we can play the eevee version of jumanji.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 7, 2022)

Veho said:


>


I want the next Eeveelution to be a Terry Crews one.. POWEEER!!


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Aug 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 321513



It baffles me as people fear like death being perceived as gay, but are totally ok with people know that they jerk off to Pokemon characters.


----------



## error404bsod (Aug 7, 2022)

S


Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 321513


e has a fucking beard WTF POKEMON


----------



## Ol' Archimedes (Aug 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 321481
> True dat..



Screenshot unrelated...


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 7, 2022)

Sanic


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 8, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> I give up. I've never seen someone so incredible at dodging my point...
> all I'm trying to say is developers don't seem to give a dam about setting how much they feel like the game is worth and sticking too it
> anyways, before the mods get pissed off and nuke this. have a meme
> *View attachment 320886*


This image speaks to me. If only it worked that way.


----------



## SG854 (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## tech3475 (Aug 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 321689



One problem with this meme, after 10 years my console broke.

Going by the diag on my SD2SNES it seems an actual IC has failed.


----------



## impeeza (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 8, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 8, 2022)

Anyone lend me 170 bucks?


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 8, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 321756



I always get them Freekin calls. 

*I don't even have a car!*


----------



## pustal (Aug 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 321621



They simply realized that Magikarp Jump is the killer app and everything else matters not.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 8, 2022)

pustal said:


> They simply realized that Magikarp Jump is the killer app and everything else matters not.


I'm sorta out of the loop with mobile Pokémon games.. I assume it's trash? Even below the others..


----------



## SG854 (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 321831


Funny thing, eu is pronounced the same as the french word "eux" which means "them"


----------



## Budsixz (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 9, 2022)

Budsixz said:


> View attachment 321840


how is that game related?


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Budsixz (Aug 9, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> how is that game related?


That's a boss from hollow knight. Named absolute radiance


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 9, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 307648
> 
> Juri and Elena are my Hoochie Mammas





Niko niko nii!


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 9, 2022)

True dat


----------



## pustal (Aug 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I'm sorta out of the loop with mobile Pokémon games.. I assume it's trash? Even below the others..



No, no, on the contrary. It's the greatest mobile game ever. There is no point to it - on purpose. You "train" you Magikarp, and jump with it on a league that I'm not sure it is not endless, until you beat a certain level or your Magikarp gets taken and eaten by a Pidgey. There is no microtransactions, no pay-to-win and probably no win at all. It's hilarious.


----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2022)

pustal said:


> No, no, on the contrary. It's the greatest mobile game ever. There is no point to it - on purpose. You "train" you Magikarp, and jump with it on a league that I'm not sure it is not endless, until you beat a certain level or your Magikarp gets taken and eaten by a Pidgey. There is no microtransactions, no pay-to-win and probably no win at all. It's hilarious.


Is it based on that episode of Pokemon Journeys where Goh enters his Magikarp into a jumping contest? That was a fun episode. His Magikarp reached orbit and got disqualified because rules say the Magikarp has to _land _too. It did land - at the end of the next episode I think. On top of Team Rocket.


----------



## pustal (Aug 9, 2022)

Veho said:


> Is it based on that episode of Pokemon Journeys where Goh enters his Magikarp into a jumping contest? That was a fun episode. His Magikarp reached orbit and got disqualified because rules say the Magikarp has to _land _too. It did land - at the end of the next episode I think. On top of Team Rocket.



I haven't followed the series since Johto but probably it's the way around. The game is from 2017.


----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2022)

pustal said:


> I haven't followed the series since Johto but probably it's the way around. The game is from 2017.


I just checked, Journeys are from 2019 so you're probably right, the episode is a reference to the game. 
I never really followed the show but my kids got hooked on it recently so now I'm forced to watch


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 9, 2022)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


>



Why does he look like Max Payne? I have that game.. Hated the voice, and narrator in it.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 9, 2022)

Veho said:


> I just checked, Journeys are from 2019 so you're probably right, the episode is a reference to the game.
> I never really followed the show but my kids got hooked on it recently so now I'm forced to watch


Oh no! @Veho was wrong? What are the chances..


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Oh no! @Veho was wrong? What are the chances..




Say what?? He's just like me. And we are never Wong!


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 9, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> *Hated* *the voice*, and narrator in it.


What? you're crazy..


AncientBoi said:


> Why does he look like Max Payne? I have that game..


He doesn't look like it at all. They look close to you because both character models have similar blurry textures in the body and face area..


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 9, 2022)

*Why You Brat ! *

But I luv ya just the same. LoL


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 9, 2022)

/////////////////


AncientBoi said:


> Say what?? He's just like me. And we are never Wong!


Who's "Wong"? 


AncientBoi said:


> *Why You Brat ! *
> 
> But I luv ya just the same. LoL


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 9, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Say what?? He's just like me. And we are never Wong!


Who's "Wong"? 


It's a typo damn it! I typed in "Wrong" but the computer couldn't keep up with me.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## leon315 (Aug 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 321831


where's CHINA edition?


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 10, 2022)

leon315 said:


> where's CHINA edition?


Trump : It's Djayna..


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 10, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


>


Tell me who the fuck is this asshole and maybe ill understand the meme


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Tell me who the fuck is this asshole and maybe ill understand the meme



An acquaintance of Snoop Dogg and 50 Cent.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 10, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> An acquaintance of Snoop Dogg and 50 Cent.


Sup with the blue psx then? I still dont get it...
But hey i was right, hes an asshole


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Sup with the blue psx then? I still dont get it...
> But hey i was right, hes an asshole



That's alright, live on with not getting it.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Tell me who the fuck is this asshole and maybe ill understand the meme


The only M&M's that i like..


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 10, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> That's alright, live on with not getting it.


Alright then .l..^^..l.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Aug 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 321918
> True dat



What game is this referencing? Elden Ring?

Very slightly related, I remember when Final Fantasy XII first came out, some people would painfully max out Reks in the prologue for no logical reason as you would never use that character again in the game.


----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> The only M&M's that i like..
> View attachment 322126



If I recall correctly, Carson was complaining that they made the green M&M less fuckable.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 10, 2022)

Veho said:


> If I recall correctly, Carson was complaining that they made the green M&M less fuckable.


That's correct.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2022)

"It's raw, you donkey!"


----------



## jahrs (Aug 11, 2022)

Listen Ramsey I know your trying to be nice but let's get to the real issue at hand. He shoved an entire salt crystal along with several monster parts into the pot. The fact that it's raw is the least of your problems I'd be surprised if you'd have any teeth left after trying a bite.


----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## leon315 (Aug 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Trump : It's Djayna..


Trump says CHYNA.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Aug 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 322198


Seems like the chances of that are worse than your chances of winning the lottery.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 11, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Seems like the chances of that are worse than your chances of winning the lottery.


I won many time the lottery...
Free tickets there, 5 bucks there...
The best i got was about 500 bucks


----------



## Xzi (Aug 11, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I won many time the lottery...
> Free tickets there, 5 bucks there...
> The best i got was about 500 bucks


I think generally people refer to scratch tickets as their own thing, at least here in the US.  IIRC I might've heard them called instant lottery at some point too?


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 11, 2022)

Xzi said:


> I think generally people refer to scratch tickets as their own thing, at least here in the US.  IIRC I might've heard them called instant lottery at some point too?


I know why it was called instant lottery but it isn't really that instant anymore.
It was because people used to buy the ticket and scratch right in front of the cashier.
Peoples, at least here in quebec, don't do that anymore, they scratch them at home


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 11, 2022)

@CoolMe you posted that in the previous page


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 11, 2022)

///////////////////////////


Dark_Phoras said:


> @CoolMe you posted that in the previous page


*Edited


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 11, 2022)

Xzi said:


> I think generally people refer to scratch tickets as their own thing, at least here in the US.  IIRC I might've heard them called instant lottery at some point too?


Oh and btw, just saying, I said ABOUT 500 bucks because it was a bit less than that since it wasn't an instant lottery
It was regular lottery with drawing and all, I had like 5 numbers over 7 and won about 492.XX$


----------



## Ol' Archimedes (Aug 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 322230



Where's my RetroArch?


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 13, 2022)

I'm still waiting


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 322424



Well, your right


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 322424


sorry, wasn't aware of what mojang was, so i googled and saw that they are behind Minecraft
Isn't that supposed to be among the best games of the century so far?


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 14, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> sorry, wasn't aware of what mojang was, so i googled and saw that they are behind Minecraft
> Isn't that supposed to be among the best games of the century so far?


They been cuting corners on MC bedrock, Chat Mods for MC java & bedrock (People hate it) and let the market place upload what ever they want (Unless it NSFW)


----------



## rimoJO (Aug 14, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> sorry, wasn't aware of what mojang was, so i googled and saw that they are behind Minecraft
> Isn't that supposed to be among the best games of the century so far?


Mojang was great until they got out by Microsoft.
Before then, really their only focus was the main, Java-based Minecraft game (as well as PE and Console).
At some point, they got bought out by Microsoft, who decided to entirely shift the focus towards Bedrock (which runs on C++ I think, instead of Java), the current-gen console ports for Bedrock, spinoffs, all of that..

Anyway, a lot has changed since then.
Mojang has since rebranded to Mojang Studios, and for a while now they've been trying to make Minecraft more 'modern' by including things like paywall-restricted customization options that have always been free, a physical-digital hybrid currency called Minecoins (think V-Bucks and Robux), forced DRM and Microsoft registration on Console and more recently PC, etc.

Their most recent thing is a chat filter in Java with a built-in report system that can be used to potentially get people banned for, in their words... misbehaving online? The problem with this is that it isn't moderated well and can be exploited to get anyone you don't like easily perma-banned, no questions asked. There's a lot about it on the internet already.

The Minecraft playerbase has been trying to get Mojang (studios) to change their ways for years now, but once a game studio goes down that corporate path, there's no coming back.

1.9.1 is still pretty fun though


Edit: forgot to mention Mob Votes. They never seem to turn out to favor the common will of the people. I won't try to go in-depth on it, but the 'Glow Squid election' should turn up some interesting results.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 14, 2022)

Spoiler alert: yes.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 14, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> sorry, wasn't aware of what mojang was, so i googled and saw that they are behind Minecraft
> Isn't that supposed to be among the best games of the century so far?


The best? No! The most sell


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Axido (Aug 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> -snip-





Fixed your meme.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 15, 2022)

rimoJO said:


> Edit: forgot to mention Mob Votes. They never seem to turn out to favor the common will of the people. I won't try to go in-depth on it, but the 'Glow Squid election' should turn up some interesting results.


Phantom and the glow squid were bad idea's..... and were pushed by some popular mcyt people, one cheated his way to fame and basically has a stan army that he knows of but dosnt care and lets them send death threats, I know cause ive seen them dox people all the time.

Scary stuff


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 15, 2022)

_Guard: "Hmm. I still don't like it, but I guess I'll overlook it. This time.. "_


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 322700


Time to start praying for DLC


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Time to start praying for DLC



And Paying for it.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 15, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> And Paying for it.


Oh sure I'll totally do that (yo ho ho )


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Oh sure I'll totally do that (yo ho ho )



Well, Hi brother. yo ho ho


----------



## impeeza (Aug 15, 2022)

arggh, I will use my "wallet" and a cup of grog.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 15, 2022)

impeeza said:


> arggh, I will use my "wallet" and a cup of grog.



Only a cup? arrrrrrgh

[holds a sword on you] Arrrrrgh Walk the Plank! Arrrrrrrrrgh


----------



## impeeza (Aug 15, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Only a cup? arrrrrrgh


yeha the cup, could be refilled so many times!!


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 15, 2022)

impeeza said:


> arggh, I will use my "wallet" and a cup of grog.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 15, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 322747


Well, your not wrong, as usual.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Aug 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 322570


Can't spy on me get my camera/laptop "damaged" if you don't have one


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Aug 16, 2022)

Come on be honest if 30$ is enough for someone to ask what happened to it either your a kid or can't afford the pc to run that game.


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 16, 2022)

jahrs said:


> Come on be honest if 30$ is enough for someone to ask what happened to it either your a kid or can't afford the pc to run that game.


a used ps4 isn't to terribly expensive if you save long enough even on a budget


----------



## impeeza (Aug 16, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> a used ps4 isn't to terribly expensive if you save long enough even on a budget


for me 30 USD is almots a week of payment ;(


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 16, 2022)

impeeza said:


> for me 30 USD is almots a week of payment ;(


what in the heck is your economy? even at the national minimum wage of 7.25 and after income tax you would for sure make that much and a little bit more in a single 8 hour work day. given how expensive housing is here that sounds downright useless...I'm already questioning if I would have enough to afford to live on my own and do the things I need to do even being above minimum wage. not by much but still


----------



## Badda (Aug 16, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> what in the heck is your economy? even at the national minimum wage of 7.25 and after income tax you would for sure make that much and a little bit more in a single 8 hour work day. given how expensive housing is here that sounds downright useless...I'm already questioning if I would have enough to afford to live on my own and do the things I need to do even being above minimum wage. not by much but still


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 16, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> what in the heck is your economy? even at the national minimum wage of 7.25 and after income tax you would for sure make that much and a little bit more in a single 8 hour work day. given how expensive housing is here that sounds downright useless...I'm already questioning if I would have enough to afford to live on my own and do the things I need to do even being above minimum wage. not by much but still



Different countries have different currencies, and some are worth more than others. Depending on the country, you can make a very little amount of US dollars and still have a very good quality of life, because the money is plenty enough for daily consumption. However, in some cases, like cars or gadgets, they can be even more expensive than in the United States, due to import taxes, transportation fees, license fees, etc - people usually feel _the pain_ when it comes to purchase a gaming console or videogames.

One example: the PS3 40gb model I got in 2008 cost $399, which at the 1,58 conversion rate with the € at the time meant a direct price translation into Europe would be 252,53€. But my mother had to pay 399€, the equivalent to 630,4$, and 80,3% of her monthly salary.


----------



## AlexMCS (Aug 16, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> what in the heck is your economy? even at the national minimum wage of 7.25 and after income tax you would for sure make that much and a little bit more in a single 8 hour work day. given how expensive housing is here that sounds downright useless...I'm already questioning if I would have enough to afford to live on my own and do the things I need to do even being above minimum wage. not by much but still



It's called South America. Gaming here as expensive as F, even more so than in the US, as said above.
OTOH, food is way cheaper, so we get to enjoy... living, I guess.


----------



## impeeza (Aug 16, 2022)

AlexMCS said:


> It's called South America. Gaming here as expensive as F, even more so than in the US, as said above.
> OTOH, food is way cheaper, so we get to enjoy... living, I guess.


If I buy on a authorized store a USA product I have to pay 1.8 times the real value some times 2.5 (taxes) so local produce is cheap but imported goods are expensive as hell. that´s why on the past we have so many clones of products you can´t count.


----------



## impeeza (Aug 16, 2022)

Badda said:


>


He he he,  and 80% of USA citizens can´t point on that map his own city or worst even his own country.


----------



## jahrs (Aug 16, 2022)

I completely forgot it was on ps4 that Gen just won't die it seems.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 16, 2022)

(warning: 1.5 year old necrobump here, so it's not aimed to mock @Julie_Pilgrim) 



Julie_Pilgrim said:


> View attachment 247787



Well... Steamos 3 seems to be the exception to the rule since then.

...presuming they'll ever actually release it.


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 16, 2022)

@ All...going to be honest, I get it. diffrent currencies are worth diffrent amounts but I would never have really thought it would be on such a large scale that such things would be different in price between house and entertainment
edit: so aparently there is someone on here with the name all...dammit


----------



## pustal (Aug 16, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> (warning: 1.5 year old necrobump here, so it's not aimed to mock @Julie_Pilgrim)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't Alyx counts as a mainline sequel? Or does it have to have 3 in the name?


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 16, 2022)

@pustal you made me look, and Half-Life: Alyx is set between 1 and 2.


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 16, 2022)

pustal said:


> Doesn't Alyx counts as a mainline sequel? Or does it have to have 3 in the name?


considering half life 2 episode 1 and half life 2 episode 2 don't count...valve is weird


----------



## impeeza (Aug 16, 2022)

impeeza said:


> arggh, I will use my "wallet" and a cup of grog.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## gudenau (Aug 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 322934


I know people that still play NASB.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 17, 2022)

A worthy achievement for a worthy person..


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Aug 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 322981
> A worthy achievement for a worthy person..


Seeing this hurts. When a computer becomes your only "friend", this is a sad thing.
There is much truth in that picture. I'll better stop here.

Thanks for posting this. Picture saved.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 17, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 322997



I know too many dumb people in my generation and in older generations to make fun of the youngest.


----------



## impeeza (Aug 17, 2022)

ahh, I get it, zoomer, boomer dumb of me.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## DJPlace (Aug 18, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 322501
> Spoiler alert: yes.


if it's a MALE but that FUCKER in.

Female Vaperon's are all the way!!


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 18, 2022)

DJPlace said:


> if it's a MALE but that FUCKER in.
> 
> Female Vaperon's are all the way!!


Degenerate identified.


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 18, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Degenerate identified.



let me get my what gender eevee's evo forms should be. i am going be a lazy bastard to spell there names. 

Jolteon=Male
Flareon=Female
Varpeon=Female
Espeon=Female
Umbreon=Male
Leafon=Male
Glaceon=Female
Slyvon=Female

cause the one's that i say that area Female Look Girly.


----------



## izy (Aug 18, 2022)

DJPlace said:


> let me get my what gender eevee's evo forms should be. i am going be a lazy bastard to spell there names.
> 
> Jolteon=Male
> Flareon=Female
> ...


just google "vaporeon meme" and should be first image


----------



## Ol' Archimedes (Aug 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 322981
> A worthy achievement for a worthy person..


 Love this one. The face just before the ending screen is one of a thousand game overs.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Aug 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 322700


xenoblade 3 in a nutshell


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 18, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 323179


remember when you point to somebody with you index there are another three fingers pointing you


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 18, 2022)

impeeza said:


> remember when you point to somebody with you index there are another three fingers pointing you


I am gay


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 18, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I am gay


i knew it


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 18, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> i knew it


And the sky is blue..


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> And the sky is blue..


KNEW THAT AS WELL


----------



## x65943 (Aug 18, 2022)

DJPlace said:


> let me get my what gender eevee's evo forms should be. i am going be a lazy bastard to spell there names.
> 
> Jolteon=Male
> Flareon=Female
> ...


I agree except Flareon should be male too


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 18, 2022)

x65943 said:


> I agree except Flareon should be male too


I want my Flareon to be gay. Maybe it will in Pokémon Scarlet/Violet..


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 19, 2022)

x65943 said:


> I agree except Flareon should be male too


Flareon looks more Girly to me but everyone's got there own thought's on different thing.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 19, 2022)

x65943 said:


> I agree except Flareon should be male too


Slyveon should always be male


sombrerosonic said:


> i knew it


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 19, 2022)

Impossibru!


----------



## Xzi (Aug 19, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 323130


"Smash Bros that's actually playable online" would also be acceptable.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 19, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I am gay



Me too. But I'm pretty sure everyone knows it 

Hi kiddo.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 19, 2022)

Xzi said:


> "Smash Bros that's actually playable online" would also be acceptable.



oooowww seems like a violent game. lol


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 19, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 323282


Chun Li's face in the corner looks like she got caught shitting on the sidewalk


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 19, 2022)

I've got a feedback for blizzard about their last WC3R patch


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 19, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 323357


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 19, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 323365


*bear


----------



## impeeza (Aug 19, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> *bear


yeap, the song,  "Bare Necessities" song by Baloo the Bear.


----------



## VDDZ (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 20, 2022)

PC master race be like


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Aug 21, 2022)

That's an easy one if it's on steam return that shit and immediately re-download the free version.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## VDDZ (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 323468


Me with my rtx 3060ti
If i were to change of gpu, i'd atleast wait for series 5000


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Aug 22, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 323365


*Bear




CoolMe said:


> View attachment 323468


Best time to get a graphics card is when another gen launches. I'm thinking on getting a used 3080 when the 40XX drop. The 30XX will surely drop their market value.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 22, 2022)

////////////////////


pustal said:


> Best time to get a graphics card is when another gen launches.


That's the most sensible thing to do regarding that..


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 323056


cooler, but not more powerful, right?


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 23, 2022)

Veho said:


>


We already saw a pokemon evolution line that are literally cells... So i guess we already saw the smallest living one


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 23, 2022)

I was definitely assigned Celeste at birth (ACAB!), but idk I might end up fluxing between the two.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 23, 2022)

Arcade culture was the peak of human civilisation


----------



## Localhorst86 (Aug 23, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Arcade culture was the peak of human civilisation
> View attachment 323940


I do this as well. It's shorthand for "ASSASSINATOR"


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 23, 2022)

I do miss the arcade games.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 323918



In other words, it made it more impossible for you to win.  indeed.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 24, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 323964


Exeggutor didn't the dragon typing until Gen 7. Which is baffling, for them to think he needed it instead of, well, Charizard..
*Edited


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Exeggutor didn't the dragon typing until Gen 8. Which is baffling, for them to think he needed it instead of, well, Charizard..


hum hum...





EDIT : Also, exeggutor got dragon type on gen 7, not 8
Secondly, THIS ^^^^^^^^ happened before exeggutor


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 24, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 324109


Lets hope that mario dosnt bring a shotgun


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Aug 24, 2022)

DarkCoffe64 said:


>


Online play, remote play together, remote play, cloud saves, Steam Input, etc.

I always buy on discount, but owning things on Steam pretty much beats anything else.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 324183


Yea, Sonic wants them all back btw


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Aug 25, 2022)

pustal said:


> Online play, remote play together, remote play, cloud saves, Steam Input, etc.
> 
> I always buy on discount, but owning things on Steam pretty much beats anything else.


For the first two, depending on the game, you can do those with pirated games too, lol.
The latter, either you can also do it, not sure, or like... it's just extra fluff that don't matter too much.

Yeah, if it's like a game that it's main focus is online play, then sure, it's better to "buy" it on steam or something, suppose the pic is more about... everything else, lol.
How many times games or anything else got removed from online stores and such for whatever reasons and you may not be able to play/watch/etc. anymore despite having "bought" it?


----------



## pustal (Aug 25, 2022)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> For the first two, depending on the game, you can do those with pirated games too, lol.


For online, very dependent. If the game doesn't allow private servers, you should need a valid key to authenticate.

As for remote play together, you still need to buy a donor game.


DarkCoffe64 said:


> The latter, either you can also do it, not sure, or like... it's just extra fluff that don't matter too much.


If you only play on one machine for remote and cloud saved, If not, manually copying and downloading a save every time you play is kind of a shore.



DarkCoffe64 said:


> How many times games or anything else got removed from online stores and such for whatever reasons and you may not be able to play/watch/etc. anymore despite having "bought" it?


Except stuff that relies on external servers, like online matches, everything I ever bought on steam is still downloadable and playable and should be while Steam exists. Delisted games are delisted for people to buy them, but they are still there for download and play for whoever already had them in their account.


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 25, 2022)

pustal said:


> Online play, remote play together, remote play, cloud saves, Steam Input, etc.
> 
> I always buy on discount, but owning things on Steam pretty much beats anything else.


parsec aside. just putting it out there that steam input works with most games. you can add non steam games as shortcuts inside steam and when you boot them up that way you can use steam input. great for games you own on other storefronts


----------



## jahrs (Aug 25, 2022)

Pftht other storefronts lol. If it's not on steam it doesn't exist for me on PC. Unless it's F2P then it gets a corner on my desktop in folder marked when all else fails.


----------



## AlexMCS (Aug 25, 2022)

pustal said:


> Online play, remote play together, remote play, cloud saves, Steam Input, etc.


Online Play - the only thing piracy misses... most times.
Remote play together - so many ways around this. VNC, RDP, PARSEC, proprietary protocols etc.
Remote play - Just like the above.
Cloud Saves - Symlink to OneDrive or Google Drive.
Steam Input - Works even on pirated games. Also, not necessary for anything.

In summary, if you're not playing online, piracy >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> rest.
I buy the games to support the devs, but sometimes the pirated version is simply better.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 25, 2022)

I had to read twice


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## hyprskllz (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 26, 2022)

Title: "Haha funny WiiSports reference"


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 26, 2022)

A gamer mom?


----------



## draftguy (Aug 26, 2022)

-snip-


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 324484


A table


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 26, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> A table


Idk, i think the PS5 needs a new skin or something, or maybe a new faceplate..


----------



## impeeza (Aug 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Idk, i think the PS5 needs a new skin or something, or maybe a new faceplate..


a brick themed faceplate?


----------



## impeeza (Aug 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 324484


A reality on some neighborhood I make voluntary work:  homes what have the last TV or the biggest stereo but no food on the table (or even table)...


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 26, 2022)

impeeza said:


> a brick themed faceplate?


To fit in with the scenery? 


impeeza said:


> A reality on some neighborhood I make voluntary work:  homes what have the last *TV* or the biggest *stereo* but no food on the table (or even table)...


Got start with the necessities first..


----------



## impeeza (Aug 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> To fit in with the scenery?


yeah! to complete the theme of room


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2022)

impeeza said:


> a brick themed faceplate?


to show it is bricked?


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 324554


even the knife!


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 27, 2022)

impeeza said:


> even the knife!


Wat nayf?


----------



## impeeza (Aug 27, 2022)

for my baby.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 324554


in french, je sus is pronounced the same as "je suce" which means i suck (as in i suck dick, not as in i suck at this game)


----------



## impeeza (Aug 27, 2022)

make me remember a Simpsons episode when Bart refuse going out with marge and stay at home playing a video game "riding you bike outside with your mom"


----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2022)

"pLAyEd sO MaNY JrPGS" and still doesn't know the boss' final form is clearly the thing in the background. The Pope is just the first stage.


----------



## impeeza (Aug 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Wat nayf?


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 27, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 324639


Oh, i thought it was a door handle..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Aug 27, 2022)

Hrm well if you really want to make the inhabitants know what your trying to do I'd say high volume and extra bass cause the low oxygen/air enviroment would make it less doom and more mood. Essentially it would be doom on helium.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 324685


I...don't think I've ever misclicked it...what are you doing with your controller? it's so out of the way


----------



## Sono (Aug 28, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> I...don't think I've ever misclicked it...what are you doing with your controller? it's so out of the way



It's somehow very easy for some people to do. Just look at "simpleflips capture taken compilation" for example.

Although I do admit that I have pressed the Home button instead of the (+) button on my Pro Controller more often than I'm willing to admit.
Other than that, pressing it on a regular Joy-Con *on purpose* is borderline impossible, let alone by accident, so pretty sure this is very controller-specific.

As for PlayStation 4/5 controller, the lack of a proper Start/Select button is really annoying, so I can see how you could press it by accident (although I'm only using it on PC, so no idea what it would do on a real PS4/PS5, as I don't have one).


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 28, 2022)

Sono said:


> It's somehow very easy for some people to do. Just look at "simpleflips capture taken compilation" for example.
> 
> Although I do admit that I have pressed the Home button instead of the (+) button on my Pro Controller more often than I'm willing to admit.
> Other than that, pressing it on a regular Joy-Con *on purpose* is borderline impossible, let alone by accident, so pretty sure this is very controller-specific.
> ...


ahh...don't worry...it's worse if you use a ps4/5 controller on both pc and ps...cause iirc on steam the share button defaults to being select...unlike on ps where most of the time clicking the touchpad is basically what a select button would be


----------



## Pk11 (Aug 28, 2022)

Sono said:


> It's somehow very easy for some people to do. Just look at "simpleflips capture taken compilation" for example.
> 
> Although I do admit that I have pressed the Home button instead of the (+) button on my Pro Controller more often than I'm willing to admit.
> Other than that, pressing it on a regular Joy-Con *on purpose* is borderline impossible, let alone by accident, so pretty sure this is very controller-specific.
> ...


My mom would take like a dozen screenshots (if the game didn't block them) with a Joy-Con every time we play Just Dance lol, only that game though since she holds it by the bottom instead of near the normal buttons

I don't think I've ever accidentally taken a screenshot on a game console myself...


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 28, 2022)

Yeah I can't see myself pressing the screenshot button by accident on any of my controllers. The only accidental screenshots I take are on my phone - if I want to press the power button to turn the screen off, if I'm not holding the phone normally, sometimes I'll put a finger on the other side of the phone to provide something to press against, and sometimes that happens to hit the volume down button at the same time as the power button.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 324484


A bigger TV


----------



## impeeza (Aug 28, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> A bigger TV


can bet is on the way!


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 29, 2022)

irl


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 29, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 324860
> irl


Pedestrians, too.


----------



## jahrs (Aug 29, 2022)

Fuck pedestrians(not really...Unless it's consensual) but seriously look up once in awhile red lights mean stop and crosswalks exist people.


----------



## impeeza (Aug 29, 2022)

jahrs said:


> Fuck pedestrians(not really...Unless it's consensual) but seriously look up once in awhile red lights mean stop and crosswalks exist people.


also pedestrians give you more points!


----------



## impeeza (Aug 29, 2022)

-edit, duplicated


----------



## izy (Aug 29, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 324899
> the epitome of stupidity


what the image or you posting the exact same thing 2 days ago


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 29, 2022)

////////////////////////////


impeeza said:


> View attachment 324599
> make me remember a Simpsons episode when Bart refuse going out with marge and stay at home playing a video game "riding you bike outside with your mom"





impeeza said:


> View attachment 324899
> the epitome of stupidity


Come on, no reposting.


----------



## impeeza (Aug 29, 2022)

izy said:


> what the image or you posting the exact same thing 2 days ago





CoolMe said:


> Come on, no reposting.


My bad, sorry, editing


----------



## impeeza (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Aug 29, 2022)

Hulk Smash


----------



## lilalex (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 30, 2022)

lilalex said:


> View attachment 325014


I don't get it ;(


----------



## lilalex (Aug 30, 2022)

impeeza said:


> I don't get it ;(


its a very
very
very old meme


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 30, 2022)

lilalex said:


> its a very
> very
> very old meme


and... how is it game related?


----------



## Veho (Aug 30, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> and... how is it game related?


It's from a "Skyward Sword" playthrough video.


----------



## Veho (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 30, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Honey, you haven't touched your _Tingle-y_ salad..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 30, 2022)

Veho said:


> It's from a "Skyward Sword" playthrough video.


according to google image search, is a frame of a video of the guy dancing the Italian version of the intro  from an anime, there are another versions of the video using different music.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 30, 2022)

@x65943 He's back at it again


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 30, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> @x65943 He's back at it again


he thinks he's a hacker, that he can come back whenever he wants because he's a "famous hacker who hacked stuff like facebook and fbi"
All he do is use a vpn to change his ip and create a new email everytime
Sad


----------



## impeeza (Aug 30, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> he thinks he's a hacker, that he can come back whenever he wants because he's a "famous hacker who hacked stuff like facebook and fbi"
> All he do is use a vpn to change his ip and create a new email everytime
> Sad


you need to be a looser to waste so many energy only to piss off people.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 30, 2022)

impeeza said:


> you need to be a looser to waste so many energy only to piss off people.


he sure waste a LOT of energy while temp's mods only click on a button...


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 30, 2022)

Guess I have to [block] him away.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 30, 2022)

Totalpwnagee said:


> and all you do is sit on gbatemp, play nintendo, and watch cartoon porn in a basement, atleast i had something that resembled a bedroom
> 
> oh u forgot how i ddosed and took out a minecraft network
> 
> ...


i actually have my own appartment now


----------



## impeeza (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 30, 2022)

Totalpwnagee said:


> like i care what herbert the pervert on gbatemp has to think


Nether do we, now leave asshole


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 30, 2022)

Totalpwnagee said:


> work at a convenience or grocery store?


in a laboratory


----------



## impeeza (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 30, 2022)

@WeedZ Yo some guy back at it again


----------



## lilalex (Aug 30, 2022)

sega


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 30, 2022)

lilalex said:


> sega


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 31, 2022)

Arrr!!


----------



## VDDZ (Aug 31, 2022)

Oops


----------



## impeeza (Aug 31, 2022)

VDDZ said:


> View attachment 325132


as stated recently if you know better you know what the boss is the angel on background, the pope and healers are only the sub bosses.


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 31, 2022)

don't you just love getting over shadowed by some random npc in a game. why can't I one shot the boss...


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Aug 31, 2022)

There's a difference between not caring and have'n given up.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Localhorst86 (Aug 31, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 31, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> View attachment 325193


----------



## rimoJO (Aug 31, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 325188


I was definitely not expecting to see a Solid JJ reference here today lol

You can have a well-deserved (haha icon)


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Ol' Archimedes (Sep 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 325188



Your eyes tell a different story.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 1, 2022)

Ol' Archimedes said:


> Your eyes tell a different story.


The old green-eyed monster.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 1, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 325349​


Will you be able to activate your persona


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Sep 1, 2022)

See this is why Link decides to do any and all side quests before even trying to help her fight Ganon.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 1, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 1, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> View attachment 325416


wow how is called that game?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 1, 2022)

impeeza said:


> wow how is called that game?


Dont really understand your question......


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Dont really understand your question......


he  asks for the name of the game


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 1, 2022)

impeeza said:


> wow how is called that game?


It's Half-Life 2, but this sequence is modded; it isn't actually how it plays out originally.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 1, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> he  asks for the name of the game


Half Life 2

https://store.steampowered.com/app/290930/HalfLife_2_Update/


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 2, 2022)

impeeza said:


> wow how is called that game?


Looks like Half-Life 2. But it's edited, and the voice line was added..
Edit: Didn't see the other replies..


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 325471



[decides to go play my MOH game]


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 2, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> [decides to go play my MOH game]


Have fun with yer mates..


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Badda (Sep 2, 2022)

wtf is Ranni Malek?


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2022)

Badda said:


> wtf is Ranni Malek?


Don't worry, he's not real.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 2, 2022)

unles you have to go outside to get the new console because there is no shipping only pickup on store


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 325556


LoL, and I'm in a heat wave. So pffffft


----------



## AlexMCS (Sep 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 325556



Only the first is a beautiful gaming day.
Games need electricity, some even internet, so Rain is fine, things that destroy power lines, not so much.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 2, 2022)

AlexMCS said:


> Only the first is a beautiful gaming day.
> Games need electricity, some even internet, so Rain is fine, things that destroy power lines, not so much.


i have portable consoles and a 1 day UPS


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 3, 2022)

AlexMCS said:


> Only the first is a beautiful gaming day.
> Games need electricity, some even internet, so Rain is fine, things that destroy power lines, not so much.


*slaps top of barrel drum full of gasoline
waddya think a generator is for. air conditioning and gamming


----------



## AlexMCS (Sep 3, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> *slaps top of barrel drum full of gasoline
> waddya think a generator is for. air conditioning and gaming



Iunno, those fireballs looks like they can hit and kill you, and the high winds look like they could tear the house apart, but that's just me XD


----------



## impeeza (Sep 3, 2022)

AlexMCS said:


> Iunno, those fireballs looks like they can hit and kill you, and the high winds look like they could tear the house apart, but that's just me XD


nah, are only cheer up for you


----------



## jahrs (Sep 3, 2022)

To Floridians you basically just showed the pictures of a single average day. The weather be mad over here


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Sep 3, 2022)

This just looks like and analog version of Google name on the search engine when it's trying to be artsy


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 4, 2022)

aw fuck, another fucking spammer


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 4, 2022)

ClnseedugOG said:


> @Lilith_Valentine you're not fucking attractive at all no matter wut you do, now quit stalkin thru my shit before i break yo neck



dont bring him into this asshole


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 4, 2022)

@linuxares plz help spammer on meme board (prob guy from last time)


----------



## linuxares (Sep 4, 2022)

Oh that loser! Nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Facky (Sep 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 325671


This is actually really wholesome


----------



## jahrs (Sep 4, 2022)

This is one of the coolest moms I've ever heard off.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Sep 4, 2022)

Way ahead of you there buddy


----------



## LeNoobio (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Sep 4, 2022)

I mean it's upgrading the quality of life of 2ks executives I don't see the lie there. I don't like it but at least they are up front about it.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 4, 2022)

LeNoobio said:


> View attachment 325739​


Deja Vu


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 325747


In ths heat? HELL NO


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 4, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> In ths heat? HELL NO


I can smell that rubber from all the way here.. 
Also, was talking about when in normal heat. Don't know how it must be with "ths" heat..


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 4, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> In ths heat? HELL NO


Also, you don't want to join this Covenant because you refuse to abandon your former Covenant. The matey Covenant!


----------



## LeNoobio (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 4, 2022)

LeNoobio said:


> View attachment 325739​


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 5, 2022)

*PC Switch


----------



## impeeza (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 5, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 325789


My reaction when i won against my former brother in law...
...
...
...also his reaction...


----------



## spinal_cord (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 5, 2022)

You can't spell "ST*EA*L" without *EA*..


----------



## draftguy (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 5, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 325789


----------



## stüssy (Sep 6, 2022)

draftguy said:


> Looks like she is forced to play the new ‘:song’ from scooter


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 6, 2022)

No foxholes, sorry..


----------



## jubbagee (Sep 6, 2022)

New D.K. H.D.


----------



## draftguy (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 6, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 325955


Biblically accurate Kirby..


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 7, 2022)

No, it's Sanic!


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 325991
> No, it's Sanic!


no... it's Pikablu from Pokemon Yellow


----------



## pustal (Sep 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> no... it's Pikablu from Pokemon Yellow


The second Pokémon movie came out here before Gold and Silver were launched. 'Pikablu' is what we kids used to call Marill before we knew its name.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 325955


----------



## Xzi (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 326075


I don't think microsoft produces computers...
Only OSes


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I don't think microsoft produces computers...
> Only OSes


https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/d/surface-pro-8/8qwcrtq8v8xg?activetab=pivot:overviewtab


----------



## LeNoobio (Sep 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I don't think microsoft produces computers...
> Only OSes


They _kinda _do, but "modded Microsoft console" would have probably been better


----------



## impeeza (Sep 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I don't think microsoft produces computers...
> Only OSes


they make, video game consoles (technically computers), also the surface line which includes tablets, laptops and for a short period of time desktop pcs.


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 326075


i feel called out


----------



## jahrs (Sep 7, 2022)

Stealphie said:


> i feel called out


Hrm noted Stealphie has monies, they has a Sony TV, and a computer powerful enough to emulate Nintendo games. Valuable Information indeed


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 7, 2022)

jahrs said:


> Hrm noted Stealphie has monies, they has a Sony TV, and a computer powerful enough to emulate Nintendo games. Valuable Information indeed


i do not have monies ( brazilian )


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 7, 2022)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 325951


Ngl the bottom looks like he took a big shit


----------



## Charli (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Sep 7, 2022)

Stealphie said:


> i do not have monies ( brazilian )


One be greater then zero therefore, your statement is invalid. Not sure if the Brazilian thing is a joke or an inside stereotype but that's like saying American=Fat. I'm not fat cause I'm American I'm fat cause I like food and doing nothing to much.

Also technically all vision is based on movement if nothing moved we would see nothing cause light particles must move into our eyes to see.


----------



## Ericzander (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## LeNoobio (Sep 7, 2022)

_sorry, but I'm still grumpy about them introducing yet another useless, broken launcher _


----------



## pustal (Sep 8, 2022)

LeNoobio said:


> View attachment 326206
> _sorry, but I'm still grumpy about them introducing yet another useless, broken launcher _


I don't get it. What's the update?

Edit: nevermind, read your text bellow and  found online an article.

Seems kinda stupid move with the Steam Deck gaining popularity.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 8, 2022)

It ain't an image, but where can I post this, lol


----------



## rantex92 (Sep 8, 2022)

needs no explanation xD


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 8, 2022)

'Cause there's too many damn Zubats..


----------



## Qubarf (Sep 8, 2022)

Oh god, I've been searching for a comic that was posted here sometime this year (I think).
It was something along the lines of enjoying a game as a child but now as an adult no matter which game you play, it isn't fun
I would be eternally grateful if somebody could find it in the 800 pages on this post!

Thank you!


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## LeNoobio (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## blackwolf25 (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 9, 2022)

blackwolf25 said:


> View attachment 326489


Them pixels tho..


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Sep 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 326479



https://twitter.com/ThrustonTowel
​


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 10, 2022)

pustal said:


> https://twitter.com/ThrustonTowel
> ​


Not sure what happened there..


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 10, 2022)

*Warning, It's loud!!!*






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 10, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> *Warning, It's loud!!!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 326548


where can i get the full video of this masterpiece?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> where can i get the full video of this masterpiece?


I couldn't find the full ether (Discord), This is a sad day indeed


----------



## Benja81 (Sep 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 325991
> No, it's Sanic!


Explains why they're so smart.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2022)

Rate my setup:


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 10, 2022)

Veho said:


> Rate my setup:


That wide T key is cursed.


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> That wide T key is cursed.


Never seen the letter * ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅l̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ * before?


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 10, 2022)

Veho said:


> Never seen the letter * ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅l̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ * before?


And hopefully never again.


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> And hopefully never again.


Aww, so you won't appreciate the custom  *̅ ̅ ̅ ̅l̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅  *keypad then? 

*

*


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 10, 2022)

Veho said:


> Aww, so you won't appreciate the custom  *̅ ̅ ̅ ̅l̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅  *keypad then?
> 
> *View attachment 326577*


That's not a "  *̅ ̅ ̅ ̅l̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅", *that's an " I " in the men's restroom taking a piss..


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> That's not a "  *̅ ̅ ̅ ̅l̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅", *that's an " I " in the men's restroom taking a piss..


I dread what you see in Rorschach blots. 
Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 10, 2022)

Veho said:


> I dread what you see in Rorschach blots.
> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.


A penis-shaped cigar..


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 10, 2022)

Veho said:


> Aww, so you won't appreciate the custom  *̅ ̅ ̅ ̅l̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅  *keypad then?
> 
> *View attachment 326577*


Reported and blocked


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 10, 2022)

Context: *Namco High*... a Dating Simulator.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 10, 2022)

Grandpa NOOOO


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 10, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> View attachment 326585
> 
> Grandpa NOOOO


_"Catch me if you can"_ he says..


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> _"Catch me if you can"_ he says..


He also says: I_'m going to look for more aunties for you_ 

_You try being cooped up in there_.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 10, 2022)

well that's a hell of a weird trip. go to take a step forward to the next page of memes after seeing dipshit is back and immediately get yanked back to the page I was already on. dam king crimson out here


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 10, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Yeah I can't see myself pressing the screenshot button by accident on any of my controllers. The only accidental screenshots I take are on my phone - if I want to press the power button to turn the screen off, if I'm not holding the phone normally, sometimes I'll put a finger on the other side of the phone to provide something to press against, and sometimes that happens to hit the volume down button at the same time as the power button.


Ok it happened. I took an accidental screenshot on my joy-cons while trying to get the hang of wave dashing.


----------



## Charli (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 11, 2022)

Veho said:


> Aww, so you won't appreciate the custom  *̅ ̅ ̅ ̅l̅ ̅ ̅ ̅ ̅  *keypad then?
> 
> *View attachment 326577*


I don't get the joke


----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 11, 2022)

*Japan


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 326797


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 12, 2022)

Aw hell nah, THEY KNEW????


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 12, 2022)

Sucks if you don't have one..


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 326851
> Sucks if you don't have one..


I have several, My new PC im building has a Blue-ray drive


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 12, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Aw hell nah, THEY KNEW????


the image link is broken. also, anything linked on the meme box instead of being uploaded will not show up on the front page


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 12, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> the image link is broken. also, anything linked on the meme box instead of being uploaded will not show up on the front page


let me fix it.


----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 12, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 326889


Want me a curvy PlayStation rn!


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 12, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 326889


Oh no there hot


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Want me a curvy PlayStation rn!


With disc or without?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 12, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 326889


HAWT


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 13, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> With disc or without?


If you're talking about boobs those round things, then yes, both of course..


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 326947


2/10 use Gorilla Tape next time.

(Don't forget some over the mouth)


----------



## gudenau (Sep 13, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 326889



We all know this isn't true. The Switch is far more powerful than the Wii and Gamecube yet there where better looking games on both of those.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 13, 2022)

gudenau said:


> We all know this isn't true. The Switch is far more powerful than the Wii and Gamecube yet there where better looking games on both of those.


5 years in and gamefreak is still showing that they are not ready to move on to console development. either the games are too detailed and run like crap in the case of 3ds or it's just the same graphics as would be on 3ds slapped onto a console...and yet remarkably still running like crap


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> If you're talking about boobs those round things, then yes, both of course..


Missed the opportunity to say "The dick disc only makes it better"


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Sep 13, 2022)

I now have to look into if it was taken literally cause if it's just the first Son's the First daughters either got lucky and were skipped due to a loophole or had a Boo item on hand.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 13, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 326889


Meanwhile, Pal, Steam Deck's mascot:


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 327036


priorities.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 327036


My back would kill for one of those instead of sitting on the floor


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 13, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> My back would kill for one of those instead of sitting on the floor


don't buy "gaming chairs". Get a decent office chair that's only a fraction of the cost. Heck, I am using an office chair from work - they decided to get new ones, throwing out the "old" ones (only a few years old) and I was allowed to take one of those back home for free.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 13, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> don't buy "gaming chairs". Get a decent office chair that's only a fraction of the cost. Heck, I am using an office chair from work - they decided to get new ones, throwing out the "old" ones (only a few years old) and I was allowed to take one of those back home for free.


any old chair would do, better than sitting on the ground


----------



## impeeza (Sep 13, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> don't buy "gaming chairs". Get a decent office chair that's only a fraction of the cost. Heck, I am using an office chair from work - they decided to get new ones, throwing out the "old" ones (only a few years old) and I was allowed to take one of those back home for free.


I do prefer a good office chair, cost 1/5 of gaming one and is the same or better.
on Home Center (a ripoff of Home Depot) here on my city, a "Gaming Chair cost ~250 USD but the exactly same chair with out colors is called "CEO chair" and cost only 75 USD, the rarest thing all gaming chairs was sold on the very first week two months after there are lots of CEO ones.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 13, 2022)

Veho said:


>


I will never


----------



## jahrs (Sep 13, 2022)

Veho said:


>


For the dyslexic ones on this site and for the lazy this is a rick roll


----------



## impeeza (Sep 13, 2022)

jahrs said:


> For the dyslexic ones on this site and for the lazy this is a rick roll


we was rick rolled


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Metoroid0 (Sep 13, 2022)

impeeza said:


> wow how is called that game?


its just the most famous and best game ever?


----------



## impeeza (Sep 13, 2022)

Metoroid0 said:


> its just the most famous and best game ever?


nop "The most famous and best game ever" is The secret of monkey island.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 13, 2022)

Mortal Kart.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Sep 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 326620


to be perfectly honest, id much reather live in carefree world where conflicts dont exist and generatin after generation there is piece and people can actually do silly things and be actual humans instead showing photos of war and misery.
Id love to have grandpa like that. Only misserable people can understand that, the ones that felt all horrors of life and know that they are not something to strive for.



CoolMe said:


> View attachment 326797


everything you enjoy in life is worth it. i hate these kind of questions implying that only certain things are worth it. in reality nothing is worth it, we are all worthless on a floating rock, we only make others and ourselfs happy. what makes us happy is worth it.



Veho said:


>


whats teh point of a preorder. it gets released you buy it if its worth it.



hippy dave said:


> That wide T key is cursed.


there is really no real reason or logical for keyboard to have such a messed up configuration for gaming. WSAD arent even aranged in line like arow keys are. That layout is just arechaic and made sense tor old typewriters, but it makes no sense for gaming keyboard like taht. its stupid anyway.



impeeza said:


> memes please I am craving for memes not just contradictory arguments


there is 878 pages of memes and basically the whole internet. you can skip what you not like.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 13, 2022)

memes please I am craving for memes not just contradictory arguments


----------



## impeeza (Sep 13, 2022)

Metoroid0 said:


> there is 878 pages of memes and basically the whole internet. you can skip what you not like.


https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-meme-box.532361/page-457#post-9397755


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 13, 2022)

impeeza said:


> memes please I am craving for memes not just contradictory arguments



Got you fam





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 13, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2022)

​


----------



## FriendlyPolygon (Sep 14, 2022)

Pokemon communicating with each other will be like


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 14, 2022)

FriendlyPolygon said:


> Pokemon communicating with each other will be like
> View attachment 327136


Nobody takes it indeed


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 14, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 327132
> View attachment 327134
> ​


404 tears not found


----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> 404 tears not found


Nintendo stole them all.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 14, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Thanks, I fucking hate it


----------



## jahrs (Sep 14, 2022)

impeeza said:


> we was rick rolled




I turned myself into a rick roll morty I'm Rickle Rick. Rick rollception for life.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 14, 2022)

A Catboy jesus confirmed?


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 14, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 327166


Something's missing in that sentence..


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Something's missing in that sentence..


It's standard headline "grammar", such as it is - there's an implied "is" before "Entirely".


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 14, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> It's standard headline "grammar", such as it is - there's an implied "is" before "Entirely".


Even that (is) doesn't properly complete it. 
Reminds me of this atrocity :


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Even that (is) doesn't properly complete it.
> Reminds me of this atrocity :
> View attachment 327168


That is atrocious for many reasons


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 14, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> That is atrocious for many reasons


Some grandpa wrote that headline obviously..


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Some grandpa wrote that headline obviously..
> View attachment 327170


I'm more concerned about the many degenerates around here who would certainly love to attempt to "top" Pikachu.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 14, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I'm more concerned about the many degenerates around here who would certainly love to attempt to "top" Pikachu.


Thats whats shotguns are for... to kill those people


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 14, 2022)

Tbf, temtem is a very good game


----------



## draftguy (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 14, 2022)

FriendlyPolygon said:


> Pokemon communicating with each other will be like
> View attachment 327136


Ngl, I can’t read what they are saying ._.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 14, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 327166


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 14, 2022)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 327174


I like this one better..


----------



## LeNoobio (Sep 14, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> View attachment 327095


I just realized I played HL: Alyx totally the wrong way - way too serious


----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 14, 2022)

And now it's going f2p.. Ba-dum-tss!


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 14, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 327180


Am I really the only one who thinks this headline makes perfect sense the way it is?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 327203
> And now it's going f2p.. Ba-dum-tss!


I paid it 69.99$ (yea... deluxe edition, and it was before the whole thing about currency)


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Sep 15, 2022)

Xenoblade 3 is wack


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Even that (is) doesn't properly complete it.
> Reminds me of this atrocity :
> View attachment 327168


is it just me or... pikachu looks weird...


----------



## Aneki (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Even that (is) doesn't properly complete it.
> Reminds me of this atrocity :
> View attachment 327168


----------



## jahrs (Sep 15, 2022)

Aneki said:


> View attachment 327235


I like the idea behind auto battle but yeah I can see this happening. And we know that Pokémon canonically eat each other due to legends arceus so without a trainer to return them after a pokemon faints we are gonna end up with a cat and dead bird scenario.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 15, 2022)

jahrs said:


> I like the idea behind auto battle but yeah I can see this happening. And we know that Pokémon canonically eat each other due to legends arceus so without a trainer to return them after a pokemon faints we are gonna end up with a cat and dead bird scenario.


Did i miss something in PLA?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 15, 2022)

There's a story behind this meme but i don't know it whole.
But as you can see, if you type Eiichiro Oda in google image, Oda being the creator of One Piece, best selling manga ever, you'll see the face of Eiji Aonuma associated to him


----------



## jahrs (Sep 15, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Did i miss something in PLA?


Mostly that Pokémon liked to go around eating people and each other much like normal animals until our godsent characters show up and begin the mass collection and subjugation of Pokémon and their various deities.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 16, 2022)

Escort missions f#*&ing  suck!


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 16, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 327246


Mario party is the best political party


----------



## draftguy (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Sep 16, 2022)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 327453


I had this happen once, one of my players decided to avoid the main story and kept going into places that I hadn't planned for it was in a game that took place in modern time period so he broke into a police station and I just started adding a D100 for cops appearing after every in game hour after he got out of the station which is like 6 minutes irl. Before long the swat team appeared and sniped his ass from a nearby building. And the story continued without his character.


----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 16, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 17, 2022)

I just wanted to be post #17,600


----------



## Xzi (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Charli (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 17, 2022)

Stoopid people be stoopid..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 17, 2022)

Nintendo: Do you think the UK will love "Tears of the Kingdom"?
Nintendo UK:  bwah! bwah!


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 17, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 327590
> 
> Nintendo: Do you think the UK will love "Tears of the Kingdom"?
> Nintendo UK:  bwah! bwah!


Someone should add King Charles' face on top of Link's on there..


----------



## leon315 (Sep 17, 2022)

Charli said:


> View attachment 327561


Kirby looks so delicious, is Kirby edible too?


----------



## pustal (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 17, 2022)

leon315 said:


> Kirby looks so delicious, is Kirby edible too?


Nop, is the sub holder


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 327649


When you think about the fact that most of their emulated games come directly from rom sites


----------



## blackwolf25 (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## blackwolf25 (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## blackwolf25 (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## LanHikariDS (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## blackwolf25 (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## blackwolf25 (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Sep 18, 2022)

Mario is Canonically allergic to turtles. Also he does not break blocks with head he fists them to death cause the blocks are people which is also canonical


----------



## linuxares (Sep 18, 2022)

jahrs said:


> Mario is Canonically allergic to turtles. Also he does not break blocks with head he fists them to death cause the blocks are people which is also canonical


Yepp in the manual say its toads that been turned to brick blocks


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## LeNoobio (Sep 18, 2022)

please explain


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2022)

LeNoobio said:


> View attachment 327695
> please explain


Mario's "extra lives" are clones that get activated when the previous one dies. Like that movie "Moon". 

Green mushrooms power the cloning chambers.


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## leon315 (Sep 18, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Nop, is the sub holder


then it's a fucking scam: u paid for everything in the dish, so u get keep dat kirby too.


----------



## LeNoobio (Sep 18, 2022)

Veho said:


> Mario's "extra lives" are clones that get activated when the previous one dies. Like that movie "Moon".
> 
> Green mushrooms power the cloning chambers.


Thank you sir for ruining my childhood.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 18, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Now, should we call him "KirSpider Man" , "SKirby Man", or just plain "Kirby Man"?


Veho said:


> Mario's "extra lives" are clones that get activated when the previous one dies. Like that movie "Moon".
> 
> Green mushrooms power the cloning chambers.


 Veho with all the knowledge..


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Dragons (Sep 18, 2022)

Face people make from losing low level player in multiplayer mode


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 18, 2022)

Dragons said:


> View attachment 327740
> 
> Face people make from losing low level player in multiplayer mode


smurf


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Sep 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 327673



I love how the incels were mocking Aloy everywhere in the beginning because she had peach fuzz, realistic freckles and a face complexity of a regular person like an actual human being while an army of people where fetishizing about her. There's like 3 separated nude mods for her.


----------



## gudenau (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 18, 2022)

gudenau said:


> View attachment 327775


Still trying to figure out if I could run a network cable down the chimney from the vent in the bedroom to the living room


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Sep 18, 2022)

gudenau said:


> View attachment 327775



I left a cable in my dad's house that goes out through the window frame of my bedroom, crosses the whole roof until it reaches the opposite side of the house and enters through my sister's window frame and to a router in her bedroom.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 18, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Still trying to figure out if I could run a network cable down the chimney from the vent in the bedroom to the living room


Yes you can,only need a thermal isolation


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 19, 2022)

blackwolf25 said:


> View attachment 327684​


Uh, wonder what game he's playing.
On the right there, it looks like there's some sort of giant bull, makes me think of either Donkey Kong: Jungle Beat or Final Fantasy IX, but it doesn't look like either of them, mh.
The sort of hud around the bottom of the "screen" kinda looks like something you'd see from a Sims-like game?


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 19, 2022)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Uh, wonder what game he's playing.
> On the right there, it looks like there's some sort of giant bull, makes me think of either Donkey Kong: Jungle Beat or Final Fantasy IX, but it doesn't look like either of them, mh.
> The sort of hud around the bottom of the "screen" kinda looks like something you'd see from a Sims-like game?


I was thinking maybe fallout 4 with the powersuit armor?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 19, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> I was thinking maybe fallout 4 with the powersuit armor?


Yeah, like, the placement of the various blurry bits does seem to match the powersuit ui's, it looks a lot blue tho, but think that may have to do with the projector or wall, maybe.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 19, 2022)

I know it's old, but still applies..


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 19, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> I was thinking maybe fallout 4 with the powersuit armor?


Yup, it is Fallout 4, The brownish colors of the wastelands couple with the UI as it HAS the power armor icon on the side and the prodomitor health. Could smell that UI from over here....... I play too much Fallout 4


----------



## Xzi (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Sep 20, 2022)

This feels like nepotism at its worst


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Sep 20, 2022)

Veho said:


>


I mean, could you be more cyber-secured than not having contact to a computer at all?


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 20, 2022)

Veho said:


>


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## CompSciOrBust (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## 64bitmodels (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 21, 2022)

Tell that to Spaniel


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 21, 2022)

I bet it is German-made too..


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 328211
> I bet it is German-made too..


Nintendo of America being listed, obvious this is not a German device.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 21, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> Nintendo of America being listed, obvious this is not a German device.


It's a joke. About Alexander and his sturdy, German-made lock..


----------



## impeeza (Sep 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 328211
> I bet it is German-made too..


My mom get one of these when I was a child ;(, don't tell me alex is using one on manuela.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> It's a joke. About Alexander and his sturdy, German-made lock..


That reminded me of a LockPickingLawyer video, but I forgot which one it was.
But it was a joke German-made lock and it was so sarcastic in the product description you just knew it was a very perfectionist way to make anyone trying to open it look like a fool, lol


----------



## Chary (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Flame (Sep 21, 2022)

Chary said:


> View attachment 328258



can you not post private mod team chat about @AlanJohn


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 21, 2022)

impeeza said:


> My mom get one of these when I was a child ;(,


Are you serious about having one as a child?


impeeza said:


> don't tell me alex is using one on manuela.


From that, i take it that this lock is as sturdy, if not even sturdier than the German-made stuff.


----------



## SG854 (Sep 22, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


>


Joshi


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 22, 2022)

Chary said:


> View attachment 328258


Wow, I just message my friends when I am playing a hentai game.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Are you serious about having one as a child?
> 
> From that, i take it that this lock is as sturdy, if not even sturdier than the German-made stuff.


Yep, my mother put one on  my NES and a padlock between the 1 and 2 of the rotary disk of the phone! something like:


----------



## Xzi (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## linuxares (Sep 22, 2022)

Chary said:


> View attachment 328258


I shall setup a Discord bot for ya!


----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Sep 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 328286


I think one of my favorites is naming the rival in pokemon games Dat Ass cause it's just funny to see at the start of a rival battle Dat Ass has challenged you to battle.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 328317


Hits to close to home


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 22, 2022)

@linuxares @WeedZ Sorry for pinging you.... Clancy spamming again


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 22, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> @linuxares @WeedZ Sorry for pinging you.... Clancy spamming again


For future reference, just ignore.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> For future reference, just ignore.



 okies

[accidently Ignores @CoolMe ]


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 22, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> okies
> 
> [accidently Ignores @CoolMe ]


Great. I don't want to be nowhere near your farty ass anyhow.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 22, 2022)

5 stars most wanted!


----------



## Xzi (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 22, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 328378


Hits kinda hard


----------



## blackwolf25 (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## blackwolf25 (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2022)

blackwolf25 said:


> View attachment 328380


What's he supposed to do, _not _sell you a hotdog? "That guy just fucking killed a bunch of people in broad daylight, let's annoy him."


----------



## Xzi (Sep 22, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Hits kinda hard


Honestly just impossible to get our schedules to line up together any more.  Being an adult sucks.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 22, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Honestly just impossible to get our schedules to line up together any more.  Being an adult sucks.


yea, oh well, u have minecraft bedrock?


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 22, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> yea, oh well, u have minecraft bedrock?


Flintstone style?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 22, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Flintstone style?


Nah the one on playstation, xbox, and nintendo switch. cant run the PC version of bedrock after removing microsoft spyware


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 22, 2022)

blackwolf25 said:


> View attachment 328381


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Sep 23, 2022)

blackwolf25 said:


> View attachment 328380


Don't make the obvious cannibal joke.... don't make the obvious cannibal joke...... urghrjwjd. Of course he's gonna sell you some hot dogs you just got him a bunch more meat for free. Not like your gonna get rid of the body's, soylent green is people.


----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 328438



Yeah, Velma was swatting people with fake police reports, kinda fucked up thing to do.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 23, 2022)

And you can be sure it'll *only* work at home.​


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 23, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 328469
> 
> And you can be sure it'll *only* work at home.​


The meme i said earlier on the news form is now in meme format, thank you for showing me this


----------



## impeeza (Sep 23, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 328469
> 
> And you can be sure it'll *only* work at home.​


And doesn't even have a external storage, seems to me more like the Wii U pad what a console even the Wii U pad have more processing power  (exaggeration)


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 23, 2022)

Spoilers to Cyber Punk Edge Runner


----------



## Xzi (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 24, 2022)

Edgerunners spoiler


Spoiler


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 24, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Edgerunners spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Spoilers. Jeesh..


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 24, 2022)

You can never be too old to play videogames..


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 24, 2022)

Not a meme, just cute, suck it up.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 25, 2022)

I think this cat have a side quest for me


----------



## impeeza (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 25, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 328705


Technically accurate.


----------



## LeNoobio (Sep 25, 2022)

Veho said:


>





​btw - thank you all for posting so many great memes. The meme box is one of my daily go-tos and always lightens me up


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 25, 2022)

LeNoobio said:


> View attachment 328729​btw - thank you all for posting so many great memes. The meme box is one of my daily go-tos and always lightens me up






I fought of this meme when i saw that


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Sep 26, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 328692​


Eh, I prefer Brave. Come to think, I haven't used Foxter here in years...


----------



## impeeza (Sep 26, 2022)

seriusly WTF?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 328761
> seriusly WTF?


this computer is DOOMed


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 26, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 328761
> seriusly WTF?


Anti-piracy protection is getting out of hand.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 26, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 328692​


I had heard that in recent times Opera GX actually became the objectively 'best' browser.  I never made the move to it, so I can't say for sure, but it wouldn't surprise me all that much if that did turn out to be true.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 328774


seems like a bit of a stretch, expansion implies that there actually decently big additions


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 26, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> seems like a bit of a stretch, expansion implies that there actually decently big additions


And all for over $900! what a deal!!!!


----------



## jahrs (Sep 26, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> seems like a bit of a stretch, expansion implies that there actually decently big additions


Let's be honest this sounds like less of a comment about games and more just calling out a certain subsection of Men. And no me carrying around a big sword/gun is not me compensating....


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Sep 26, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 328858


This is scarily possible considering that it's canon in the games that humans used to marry pokemon. I'm pretty sure that was just a nice way to say yes hybrid children exist.


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2022)

jahrs said:


> This is scarily possible considering that it's canon in the games that humans used to marry pokemon. I'm pretty sure that was just a nice way to say yes hybrid children exist.


For example, Mr Mime is Ash's dad.


----------



## jahrs (Sep 26, 2022)

Step-dad ash brings Mr.Mime to his mom in one of the earlier seasons could be that his original dad was also a mime


Veho said:


> For example, Mr Mime is Ash's dad.


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2022)

jahrs said:


> Step-dad ash brings Mr.Mime to his mom in one of the earlier seasons could be that his original dad was also a mime


Maybe Mrs Ketchum has a type.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 26, 2022)

Wario... u better start running


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 328774


LIAR!!!
there's so much more 
No joke, there are : 
12 Expansions packs (they're just the most expansive ones, but they all are expansions packs)
12 Games Packs
18 Stuff Packs
2 Free DLC packs
15 Kits (purely objects for most of them (aka no gameplay))


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Sep 27, 2022)

Veho said:


> Maybe Mrs Ketchum has a type.


I'm sorry the only thing I could focused on is trying to figure out why it looks like a child is face first in Mrs.Ketchums crotch. I do see the mimes hand on her leg but one could say ash and Pikachu are in similar boat after all Pikachu is always riding ash.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2022)

jahrs said:


> Pikachu is always riding ash.


 

But Pikachu would also rather ride his mom


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 28, 2022)

(snip) 
<----is dumbass


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 328931


I dont get it


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I dont get it


Custom key caps that look like tiny Pokemon cards.


----------



## Working_Goose (Sep 28, 2022)

Veho said:


> Custom key caps that look like tiny Pokemon cards.



But where is the Meme?


----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2022)

Working_Goose said:


> But where is the Meme?
> 
> View attachment 329081


Mechanical keyboards are a meme 

Doesn't have to be a meme, just related to video games:


Costello said:


> - each post must contain only one image
> - only post pictures if they are funny and/or relevant to video games


----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 28, 2022)

Veho said:


> Mechanical keyboards are a meme
> 
> Doesn't have to be a meme, just related to video games:


but, it's called "The Meme box"!?


----------



## Xzi (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 28, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 329129​


Double Dash. Thats what you play, Best one right there


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 28, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Double Dash. Thats what you play, Best one right there


Mario Kart 64. Battle. Skycraper. Fite me!


----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Sep 28, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Should probably see a dentist.


----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## dragonmaster (Sep 28, 2022)

how business goes


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 28, 2022)

dragonmaster said:


> how business goes


Click "Insert" then "full image" in order to show up properly.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 28, 2022)

Hate it when that happens..... I JUST HAD ONE BEER AND THERE WAS A ASSHOLE RIGHT NEXT TO ME INSULTING MY PRIDE


----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## ian0 (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Charli (Sep 29, 2022)

Source:


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 29, 2022)

Charli said:


> View attachment 329257
> Source:




yes that's me. How do they expect me to play my video games without my snacks [ie. cookies].


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 29, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> yes that's me. How do they expect me to play my video games without my snacks [ie. cookies].


You can get free snacks in the Gloreo hole.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 29, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 329310


Never done that never will. There can be no reasonable explanation as to why some people do/want to that..


----------



## gudenau (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 30, 2022)

Priorities..


----------



## impeeza (Sep 30, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 329398
> Priorities..


Was me on January


----------



## trepp0 (Sep 30, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 329398
> Priorities..


Just get steam deck


----------



## SaulFabre (Sep 30, 2022)

Just saw that MKT will have a balloon batttle mode after 3 years, and ive seen this scene, I decided to make a meme.
Hope you like and laugh a lot


----------



## SaulFabre (Sep 30, 2022)

SaulFabre said:


> Just saw that MKT will have a balloon batttle mode after 3 years, and ive seen this scene, I decided to make a meme.
> Hope you like and laugh a lot
> 
> View attachment 329428


PD: can we say a very big F on the chat to poor Yoshi that literally gets tortured by Bowser and Mario? :,(


----------



## MGSaintz (Sep 30, 2022)

That's not Yoshi but Joshi the imposter


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Sep 30, 2022)

Can't wait to experience this in Midnight Suns all over again.​


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 329449


seriusly, inside a game cartridge?


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 1, 2022)

Yea, why pretend to shoot things when you can really shoot things.. 
I agree about the TikTok tho. 
====


impeeza said:


> seriusly, inside a game cartridge?


Yep.


----------



## a32bitmint (Oct 1, 2022)

pustal said:


> View attachment 328000


I don't get it


----------



## impeeza (Oct 1, 2022)

Game used to mean prey so if ash caught all Pokémon WIIll start hunting people


----------



## pustal (Oct 1, 2022)

a32bitmint said:


> I don't get it





impeeza said:


> Game used to mean prey so if ash caught all Pokémon WIIll start hunting people



Also, "the most dangerous game" is a common pop culture and literary reference to a 1924 short story by Richard Connell.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 1, 2022)

So true


----------



## impeeza (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 1, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 329592


he's actually.... an old fart??? who dye his fucking hair...???


----------



## Veho (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 1, 2022)

Mario when he comes back from Super Smash Bros..




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 2, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Professional voice actor
> View attachment 319120


Pretty painful when you realize a literal freaking cat has had a better professional career than you...


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 2, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 329787


Ray tracing in The Sims 5 confirmed?


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 3, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 329787


dam, I thought I had counter strike source installed...guess I was wrong


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 3, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 329830


my father don't buy me consoles for 30 years ;(  and even for my first console, He give me the 60% of value, but only after I save the 40% of the money from my own jobs


----------



## jahrs (Oct 3, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 329802


We all know this is intrinsically wrong it's the wrong head sticking out the ground it should be doing handstand push ups not squats.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 329834


"wHo DId diS?"


----------



## impeeza (Oct 3, 2022)

I am not fan of the granny sweeter, fake glasses, hat of syphilis ill prostitute guys, (yes, that's was the use of that hat, the prostitutes infected with Syphilis was obligated to use that hat) so never see the video.


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2022)

impeeza said:


> I am not fan of the granny sweeter, fake glasses, hat of syphilis ill prostitute guys, (yes, that's was the use of that hat, the prostitutes infected with Syphilis was obligated to use that hat) so never see the video.


It's unfortunate that your weird prejudices prevent you from watching funny vidyas but what can one do.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 3, 2022)

Gee, wonder who wrote that #selfaware post.





IF REPOST, DON'T CARE I DONT WATCH THIS THREAD.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 3, 2022)

impeeza said:


> I am not fan of the granny sweeter, fake glasses, hat of syphilis ill prostitute guys, (yes, that's was the use of that hat, the prostitutes infected with Syphilis was obligated to use that hat) so never see the video.





Veho said:


> It's unfortunate that your weird prejudices prevent you from watching funny vidyas but what can one do.


*"Discussion™"*


----------



## FriendlyPolygon (Oct 3, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 329787


Oh no, the handle...


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 3, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 329896
> 
> 
> IF REPOST, DON'T CARE I DONT WATCH THIS THREAD.





JuanBaNaNa said:


> Now everybody knows I don't go to that thread
> 
> No, srsly.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## liza1111 (Oct 3, 2022)

LOL


----------



## Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban (Oct 3, 2022)

Veho said:


> It's unfortunate that your weird prejudices prevent you from watching funny vidyas but what can one do.


Funny video, I like how the guy was either: someone sent it to me or I have no idea who made this.


impeeza said:


> I am not fan of the granny sweeter, fake glasses, hat of syphilis ill prostitute guys, (yes, that's was the use of that hat, the prostitutes infected with Syphilis was obligated to use that hat) so never see the video.


I learned something new from impeeza I guess.


----------



## Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban (Oct 3, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 329943


Just in time for Spooky month.


----------



## Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Aneki (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## linuxares (Oct 3, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Gee, wonder who wrote that #selfaware post.
> View attachment 329896
> 
> 
> IF REPOST, DON'T CARE I DONT WATCH THIS THREAD.


lol aged like milk


----------



## 1B51004 (Oct 3, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Gee, wonder who wrote that #selfaware post.
> View attachment 329896
> 
> 
> IF REPOST, DON'T CARE I DONT WATCH THIS THREAD.


#stadiamasterrace
#stadiawatch
#restinpeeyouwontbeme


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


>


*¯\_(ツ)_/¯*


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Oct 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 330018


I feel like the PS3 was the only console to have pausable cutscenes in all games... while the gamecube rarely ever had pausable _or _skippable cutscenes


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 330018


Kids today and their 30 second attention span, smh


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 4, 2022)

Veho said:


> Kids today and their 30 second attention span, smh


What if I get disturbed and have to take my attention away tho
Either that or ignore the person and continue watching, which is both rude and very, very awkward


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2022)

smileyhead said:


> What if I get disturbed and have to take my attention away tho
> Either that or ignore the person and continue watching, which is both rude and very, very awkward


I think the person interrupting your "me" time is the rude and awkward one.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 4, 2022)

MAME or whatever is typed...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 4, 2022)

Oh no... memory unlocked


----------



## trepp0 (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 4, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> MAME or whatever is typed...




no mames


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 4, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 330100
> 
> Oh no... memory unlocked


Oh god i had that type of game when i was younger


----------



## impeeza (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 4, 2022)

Can't argue with that logic..


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 330179
> Can't argue with that logic..


maybe because holy water is made of 99.99% of water? and 0.01% of salt? and 0% of holyness?


----------



## impeeza (Oct 4, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> maybe because holy water is made of 99.99% of water? and 0.01% of salt? and 0% of holyness?


studies shows 2% of e coli and bacteria


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 4, 2022)

impeeza said:


> studies shows 2% of e coli and bacteria


pestilence confirmed


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 4, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> maybe because holy water is made of 99.99% of water? and 0.01% of salt? and 0% of holyness?





impeeza said:


> studies shows 2% of e coli and bacteria


Never underestimate the power of _holy_ damage. It did a lot of damage, because holy attacks are super effective against the devil box.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## James_ (Oct 4, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> MAME or whatever is typed...


I think M.U.G.E.N is what you meant, MAME is the arcade emulator.


----------



## Axmand (Oct 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Never underestimate the power of _holy_ damage. It did a lot of damage, because holy attacks are super effective against the devil box.


And don't forget that water alone it's súper effective against electrónics...


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 5, 2022)

Axmand said:


> And don't forget that water alone it's súper effective against electrónics...


you forgot to put a meme
Here, i made one for you


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Axmand (Oct 5, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> you forgot to put a meme
> Here, i made one for you
> View attachment 330205


Problem????


----------



## impeeza (Oct 5, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 330211


a mechanic fixing a stereo, no wonder why he die.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 5, 2022)

last night


----------



## Xzi (Oct 5, 2022)

Poor Leonard.​


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## SAIYAN48 (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 5, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 330242


He Ho! i see the FUCKING IFUNNY WATERMARK


----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 5, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 330295


Try palm but every-time ended fingertip.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 5, 2022)

Palm


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 5, 2022)

Foot


----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Foot


Patrician choice.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 5, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 330295


Fingertip


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## SMNFXCN (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 6, 2022)

This guy redefined Mario Kart


----------



## SMNFXCN (Oct 6, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> This guy redefined Mario Kart


that's just wind runner from wii play: motion


----------



## jahrs (Oct 6, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 330375


Holy shit we have a second cat boy now quick get them together...... oh wait that's a female cat never mind our cat boy is gay interest is lost.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 6, 2022)

Warning... Might be nsfw, even though it uses an earlier posted image... 



Spoiler



God: thou has been good. Therefore I shall grant thee a wish. 
Me: i want the best sex imaginable. 
God: very well. I shall summon my best servant... 


hippy dave said:


> View attachment 325955


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 6, 2022)

...


----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 6, 2022)

Veho said:


>


"Hello? Yes this is she. No, I don't know what the fuck this bullshit picture is about either."


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Oct 6, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 330488


New gravity rush


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 6, 2022)

*this thing is huge..


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 6, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 330375


Lol this is LITERALLY how i am right now as im watching this. Lazy fucker! xD


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 7, 2022)

Another MUGEN from Reddit


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> You can get free snacks in the Gloreo hole.


@AncientBoi 
With milk included.


----------



## pustal (Oct 7, 2022)

Are you ready kids for the movie of the year?


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Oct 7, 2022)

This physically hurts me right now cause I have a backlog so long that it's a damn tree lost in a forest.


----------



## Ol' Archimedes (Oct 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 330234



Or else.


----------



## James_ (Oct 7, 2022)

First time posting in this thread in like a year


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 330693



Commercialization?


----------



## impeeza (Oct 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 330693


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Oct 7, 2022)

*justkleinerthoughts.tumblr.com*


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 7, 2022)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> View attachment 330704
> *justkleinerthoughts.tumblr.com*



Almost looks like a shot from "Return to Castle Wolfenstein". I miss that game.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 330693


I do love me some Ice cream ngl


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Arras (Oct 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 330706


Someone hasn't played the NES Kirby game.


----------



## bahamut920 (Oct 7, 2022)

Or like half of the SNES action games.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 330708


ikr?
I loved those curly hair


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> ikr?
> I loved those curly hair


Interesting fetish..


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 330770


If only


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 330770


^^Waah! This is what ideal body and peak performance looks like..

====


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 8, 2022)

here's pretty much how the gta forum went when the leak of gtavi happened


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 8, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 330912


Why is Goku so old in that new version?


----------



## impeeza (Oct 8, 2022)

Disney way!


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 8, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 330912


Hoax.

https://www.artstation.com/artwork/14vLlK


----------



## Veho (Oct 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Hoax.
> 
> https://www.artstation.com/artwork/14vLlK


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 8, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Well the creator isn't really the one to blame.


----------



## Veho (Oct 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Well the creator isn't really the one to blame.


I was referring to whoever made the maymay that impeeza posted.


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 8, 2022)

I blame all 3 of you. Sorry, my mind is on about making an enclosure for my New computer.


----------



## Veho (Oct 8, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I blame all 3 of you. Sorry, my mind is on about making an enclosure for my New computer.


Do you take suggestions?


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 8, 2022)

*Tur*twig + Squir*tle* = *Turtle*


----------



## jahrs (Oct 9, 2022)

I used to love pokemon fusion but then they started to add censors and got rid of my favorite name for the Kingler and Hitmon-line. Shames a damn shames


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 9, 2022)

jahrs said:


> I used to love pokemon fusion but then they started to add censors and got rid of my favorite name for the Kingler and Hitmon-line. Shames a damn shames


I dont get it


----------



## Sono (Oct 9, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I dont get it



There used to be a "bug" in some Pokémon combiner website where you could combine two Pokémon to get the name of an _Austrian painter_. Pretty sure you can still find some references on the internet before it was "fixed".


----------



## jahrs (Oct 9, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I dont get it


If you fused any of the Hitmon evos with Kingler it generated the Name for it to be Hitler. This was removed from the site for obvious reasons but I just found it funny now it does like Kinlee or hiltop or something stupid along those lines. Here's the meme I'm sorry for those it offends.


----------



## James_ (Oct 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> ^^Waah! This is what ideal body and peak performance looks like..
> 
> ====
> View attachment 330772


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Oct 9, 2022)

I agree he's pretty fly for an ice guy.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## James_ (Oct 9, 2022)

Sonic Adventure (1999)





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dong (Oct 9, 2022)

jahrs said:


> Here's the meme I'm sorry for those it offends.
> 
> View attachment 331018


I am. (I'm not)





Damn, I've been visiting this forum for two years now (10/10 would come again) and my first contribution had to be this... What choices in my life has led to this ?
I'll try to post something funnier next, I promise


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 9, 2022)

Average day as any day on an old HHD


----------



## Axido (Oct 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 328931


I may not be getting the joke, but I'd expect Miltank, Blissey, Raikou and Entei (as in 0xF1 = 241, 0xF2 = 242 and so on) filling those spots.


----------



## izy (Oct 9, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> best to not interact with him. He's mental and should just be left alone untill a mod nukes another of his alts


I keep missing the mass purges on posts that happens every once in the blue moon in here.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 9, 2022)

izy said:


> I keep missing the mass purges on posts that happens every once in the blue moon in here.


Check around 12 to 2 EST then, thats when his ass strikes


----------



## impeeza (Oct 9, 2022)

midnight bloodbath?


----------



## James_ (Oct 9, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> best to not interact with him. He's mental and should just be left alone untill a mod nukes another of his alts


He's already gone again.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 9, 2022)

James_ said:


> He's already gone again.
> 
> View attachment 331101


yup, told a mod in DM's that he came back, so bye bye Clangy! Hope to not see you again


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 9, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> yup, told a mod in DM's that he came back, so bye bye Clangy! Hope to not see you again


no need to pm a mod, just press the report button


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 9, 2022)

OG img: https://aminoapps.com/c/sonic/page/...-1-part-2/pX8Z_jaKFQuRMXB3Z3gkrgeKnp1dd5rBjKa





Sonic ain't happy


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## linuxares (Oct 9, 2022)

Don't bother replying to Clancy. He thinks he is a hacker, DoD Agent etc. Whatever acid he took to fry his brain no body knows. He used to be a respected member here until the acid hit wrong.

But his sister got a great smile. So he got that for him, which is nice!

EDIT: read what I said next time Aadz.


----------



## WG481 (Oct 10, 2022)

James_ said:


> View attachment 331029


I APPROVE.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Oct 10, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Don't bother replying to Clancy. He thinks he is a hacker, DoD Agent etc. Whatever acid he took to fry his brain no body knows. He used to be a respected member here until the acid hit wrong.
> 
> But his sister got a great smile. So he got that for him, which is nice!
> 
> EDIT: read what I said next time Aadz.


Hold up! He did find my secret base in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. Which I am currently sleeping comfortable in knowing it doesn’t matter because he ain’t coming out here


----------



## impeeza (Oct 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 331190


Daisy Duke rules!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 10, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 331211


Either way he doesn't look like he's having a good time.
Also, why is that SSB Ultimate art poster skewed from the frame?
================
How Mario should have looked like in the Super Mario Bros movie..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Either way he doesn't look like he's having a good time.
> Also, why is that SSB Ultimate art poster skewed from the frame?
> ================
> How Mario should have looked like in the Super Mario Bros movie.. View attachment 331214


I don't know about the guy, but... I think you made an observation in that particular image.
Maybe it's aimed at SMASH fans and not General fighting game fans?
I mean, SMASH is pretty technical, to a point where you need to physically modify your controller to even attempt to learn to play competitively, which is why it must have that SMASH pic framed as a hint?
Maybe overthinking, maybe my sleep deprivation talking.

Also, sleep deprivation talking... been thinking about the weird choices Nintendo did with the movie (not just the off-looking 3D model, but also Charles Martinet as Cameo appearance) which is an awful choice *UNLESS* this Mario in the movie isn't Mario in the first place.
In the trailer you can hear the Warp Pipe fanfare before Mario gets thrown to the Mushroom Kingdom and asking "What is this place"...
*WHAT IF*, the movie is about a real plumber that gets sucked into the Mushroom Kingdom to save the real Mario?... which is why they need Charles Martinet as a voice actor...


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## emmauss (Oct 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Either way he doesn't look like he's having a good time.
> Also, why is that SSB Ultimate art poster skewed from the frame?
> ================
> How Mario should have looked like in the Super Mario Bros movie.. View attachment 331214


maybe the movie is of a younger Mario.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 10, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> I mean, SMASH is pretty technical, to a point where you need to *physically modify* your controller to even attempt to learn to play competitively,.





emmauss said:


> maybe the movie is of a younger Mario.


Are you saying that he looks younger in that teaser than he does in the main-line games? 
And why did they keep the mustache? And he should've had big eyes (like he does in the games)..


----------



## Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban (Oct 10, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Don't bother replying to Clancy. He thinks he is a hacker, DoD Agent etc. Whatever acid he took to fry his brain no body knows. He used to be a respected member here until the acid hit wrong.
> 
> But his sister got a great smile. So he got that for him, which is nice!
> 
> EDIT: read what I said next time Aadz.


Does this so happen to be the same guy who kept making alt accounts and harassing people? Because if "Clancy" is the same guy who kept making those alt accounts and flooding the chat with his spam, he should be i.p blocked or learn how to chill.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 10, 2022)

Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban said:


> Does this so happen to be the same guy who kept making alt accounts and harassing people? Because if "Clancy" is the same guy who kept making those alt accounts and flooding the chat with his spam, he should be i.p blocked or learn how to chill.


IP blocking is super easy to bypass.


----------



## Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban (Oct 10, 2022)

linuxares said:


> IP blocking is super easy to bypass.


I guess that makes it one less option, but you could easily just wipe the account though right?


----------



## linuxares (Oct 10, 2022)

Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban said:


> I guess that makes it one less option, but you could easily just wipe the account though right?


The magical spam button solves all


----------



## Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban (Oct 10, 2022)

linuxares said:


> The magical spam button solves all


Good to know. Thanks for your time and answering my questions. Now let's enjoy some memes!


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 10, 2022)

anyways. back to memes


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Oct 10, 2022)

I'm sure he will get there eventually this is just how it goes he looks slight different but gets more Mario as the movie progresses. Or there's a chance they want him to be close but not 100% Mario so if it flops they can be like, oh no he's Mario but not Mario Mario.


CoolMe said:


> Are you saying that he looks younger in that teaser than he does in the main-line games?
> And why did they keep the mustache? And he should've had big eyes (like he does in the games)..


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Either way he doesn't look like he's having a good time.
> Also, why is that SSB Ultimate art poster skewed from the frame?
> ================
> How Mario should have looked like in the Super Mario Bros movie.. View attachment 331214


the after one has no neck lol


----------



## Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban (Oct 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> the after one has no neck lol


I didn't notice it until you mentioned it, lol.


----------



## Badda (Oct 10, 2022)

This is what DALL-E gives me when doing "halloween zelda" - scary ...


----------



## Delerious (Oct 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 331277



Oh..... oh no....


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 10, 2022)

Badda said:


> This is what DALL-E gives me when doing "halloween zelda" - scary ...
> 
> View attachment 331281


THIS IS FUCKING SCARY
HE SPELLED ZELDA WRONG OMFG

	Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2022



Delerious said:


> Oh..... oh no....


dont worry, to the opposite of the original meme, in this one, im sure it fits


----------



## Delerious (Oct 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> dont worry, to the opposite of the original meme, in this one, im sure it fits



362MM of GPU clearance for the O11 Air Mini - checks out.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 331349


but seriously WTF?


----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2022)

impeeza said:


> but seriously WTF?


He installed too much bloatware.


----------



## jahrs (Oct 11, 2022)

We sure that was an install and and not a summoning of cthulu. Just asking for a friend.


----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2022)

jahrs said:


> We sure that was an install and and not a summoning of cthulu. Just asking for a friend.


Adding that non-Euclidian geometry processing unit was a mistake.


----------



## jahrs (Oct 11, 2022)

Veho said:


> Adding that non-Euclidian geometry processing unit was a mistake.



That whole pc was a mistake clearly it wasn't water cooled as such the dark one disapproved.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Emperor_Norton (Oct 11, 2022)

Veho said:


> Adding that non-Euclidian geometry processing unit was a mistake.



Lou Albano will always be Mario to me, you can't change that


----------



## impeeza (Oct 11, 2022)

at least Lou had buttocks.


----------



## eigenvector (Oct 11, 2022)

yo


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 12, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> anyways. back to memes
> View attachment 331276


kinda confused at this point. it's not like it's the most important thing in the world if a post of mine makes it to the display on the front page but it both has enough likes and was a upload instead of an imbed yet for some reason my post isn't showing up. did I miss something?


----------



## pustal (Oct 12, 2022)

How it should be...:


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 12, 2022)

Very exciting, isn't it?


----------



## jahrs (Oct 12, 2022)

Huh they need to add a dead status to FB then otherwise no one will know you died.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 331510
> Very exciting, isn't it?


SAO???

EDIT : NEXT POST STARTS PAGE 900!!!!


----------



## jahrs (Oct 12, 2022)

Did I do 900. After this it's


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 12, 2022)

jahrs said:


> Did I do 900. After this it'sView attachment 331527


It's at 900, not over. U dun goofed


----------



## jahrs (Oct 12, 2022)

Did not I said after this it's over


Localhorst86 said:


> It's at 900, not over. U dun goofed


----------



## impeeza (Oct 12, 2022)

PS. 18000 will be mine


----------



## jahrs (Oct 12, 2022)

I can see you now just staring at the meme box all night making sure no one takes that post number.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 12, 2022)

and pressing F5 like a crazy person!!!


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Payne (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 12, 2022)

OG Mario all the way. Apart from that *small* hat..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Oct 12, 2022)

So piece by piece that's a fleshlight with a grenade shoved into it with a wii sensor bar as the set off and a watch as a timer..... I wanna know why someone thought this would work.


----------



## James_ (Oct 12, 2022)

Oh, we hit 900 pages? Sweet. Only 100 to go until we *a̷̹̮͊̚s̷͔̏̂́c̴̰̎e̵̝̩͔͗́̊n̸͙͐͠ͅd̵̠̫̟͊́̊*


----------



## FriendlyPolygon (Oct 12, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 331591
> 
> PS. 18000 will be mine


AC adapter from below + AC adapter from above + outcoming heat from notebook's side. Triple grill combo!


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## 1B51004 (Oct 13, 2022)

jahrs said:


> So piece by piece that's a fleshlight with a grenade shoved into it with a wii sensor bar as the set off and a watch as a timer..... I wanna know why someone thought this would work.


bro prolly thought they were MacGyver or something


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 13, 2022)

jahrs said:


> So piece by piece that's a fleshlight with a grenade shoved into it with a wii sensor bar as the set off and a watch as a timer..... I wanna know why someone thought this would work.


Crafting games and/or Saturday morning cartoons?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2022



CoolMe said:


> View attachment 331510
> Very exciting, isn't it?


The bigger philosophical question: do metaverse users have a life outside it worth living?

*cue X-Files theme track*


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Oct 13, 2022)

Well, looks like the time for post #18,000 is upon us! I wonder who it’s gonna be…


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 13, 2022)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Well, looks like the time for post #18,000 is upon us! I wonder who it’s gonna be…


Hopfeully not me!


----------



## xoINARIox (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## James_ (Oct 13, 2022)

oops I missed post #18k


----------



## jahrs (Oct 13, 2022)

Damn missed your shot Impeeza you had one job and you... look away.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 13, 2022)

1800 on 900!!


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 13, 2022)

On topic..


----------



## impeeza (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Oct 14, 2022)

Considering what Darth Vader is known for doing to kids. If I was them kids I'd start running.


----------



## Sono (Oct 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> On topic..
> View attachment 331705



Ah, so this is why they call the port Chocolate DOOM!


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## izy (Oct 14, 2022)

jahrs said:


> Did I do 900. After this it's








yoinked


----------



## jahrs (Oct 14, 2022)

izy said:


> yoinked





However it's now out of context so in a couple of posts people won't know what your talking about the post number or the meme box page.

Regardless I do find it funny that some one yoinked that one cause it's just the default meme cropped lol.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## trepp0 (Oct 14, 2022)

Lmfao


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Emperor_Norton (Oct 14, 2022)

Repost, but it's a classic


----------



## Plazorn (Oct 15, 2022)

Ghost of Tushima controller anyone?


----------



## SMNFXCN (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## James_ (Oct 15, 2022)

Plazorn said:


> Ghost of Tushima controller anyone?View attachment 332009


holy shit meowstic controller


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 15, 2022)

Plazorn said:


> Ghost of Tushima controller anyone?View attachment 332009View attachment 332009


Idk man what if it's haunted?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2022

Seasonal af


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 15, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 332051





*Related


----------



## Veho (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## KleinesSinchen (Oct 16, 2022)

Veho said:


>


It is impossible to win the game with Magikarp only (forgoing glitches).
"What cruel person complete idiot would throw out a working Game Boy?" Easy enough to sell.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 16, 2022)

Veho said:


>


The six Magikarps were thrown with it too.. 


KleinesSinchen said:


> It is impossible to win the game with Magikarp only (forgoing glitches).


Indeed. This guy managed to get through with it up 'til Celadon gym. Pretty fun watch actually..


----------



## Costello (Oct 16, 2022)

Mario is helping


----------



## SMNFXCN (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 16, 2022)

Costello said:


> View attachment 332241
> 
> Mario is helping


Princess Peach takes monster dumps confirmed.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 16, 2022)

================


Costello said:


> View attachment 332241
> 
> Mario is helping


*Mario is *plumbing* (for the first time in his entire career)..


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 17, 2022)

Oh no, poor Chikorita just joined the bald club..


----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 17, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 332336


You had me for the first 3 lines, not gonna lie.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 332360


"Early access"; heavily advertized but not all there.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## KleinesSinchen (Oct 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 332406


Huh? What do the 2000s have to do with this?
I have to confess that it is often easier to reach the power button with the foot rather than the hand. So... yes, I often turn on the computer like this. Is this a reason to be ashamed or what? Was it okay in the 2000s and isn't anymore?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 17, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Huh? What do the 2000s have to do with this?
> I have to confess that it is often easier to reach the power button with the foot rather than the hand. So... yes, I often turn on the computer like this. Is this a reason to be ashamed or what? Was it okay in the 2000s and isn't anymore?


You also have your Friend "Broom".


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 17, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Huh? What do the 2000s have to do with this?
> I have to confess that it is often easier to reach the power button with the foot rather than the hand. So... yes, I often turn on the computer like this. Is this a reason to be ashamed or what? Was it okay in the 2000s and isn't anymore?


You have a very peculiar sense of humor. 
As for your question, no, you shouldn't be ashamed of doing it, or for anything else for that matter.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 17, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Huh? What do the 2000s have to do with this?
> I have to confess that it is often easier to reach the power button with the foot rather than the hand. So... yes, I often turn on the computer like this. Is this a reason to be ashamed or what? Was it okay in the 2000s and isn't anymore?


I think it was just a lot more common because the PC case design was very much made of a large power button at the bottom of it, and the tower would typically sit right under the desk.

At least it was exactly like how the image described it to me, until I moved to using laptops almost exclusively since the 2010's lol


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Oct 17, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> You also have your Friend "Broom".


While not a gaming related picture, it is a memorable scene for sure.




Just *imagine *trying to play a game with the broom.
Well, technically there is a broom controller for the Wii (for playing Bibi Blocksberg).





CoolMe said:


> You have a very peculiar sense of humor.
> As for your question, no, you shouldn't be ashamed of doing it, or for anything else for that matter.


Sorry, I didn't mean anything humorous here. But I guess Vins gave me the answer:



VinsCool said:


> I think it was just a lot more common because the PC case design was very much made of a large power button at the bottom of it, and the tower would typically sit right under the desk.
> 
> At least it was exactly like how the image described it to me, until I moved to using laptops almost exclusively since the 2010's lol


Laptops aren't a good replacement for a proper tower PC. They are usable (in contrast to the smartphone rubbish), but I wouldn't rely on them. So the picture is more or less saying I'm from yesterday for not having moved on from huge stationary PCs.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 332406


Ngl, i sit on the floor while i use my desktop so i cant relate


----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Just *imagine *trying to play a game with the broom.
> Well, technically there is a broom controller for the Wii (for playing Bibi Blocksberg).



I _have _to get that.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Oct 17, 2022)

me: yo chop chop master onion what version of windows is the version of windows ce on msntv2 based 
chop chop master onion:


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 17, 2022)

Veho said:


> I _have _to get that.








German exclusive i presume?


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Oct 17, 2022)

Pfft, I honestly feel like a game like that would be better on Kinect (since for immersion you could use an actual broom) and it'd probably be easier to control. How does it even feel to play without the broom add-on, anyway?


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 17, 2022)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> How does it even feel to play without the broom add-on, anyway?


Same. But you'd have to stick the Wiimote down your b-hole to make it work correctly. And you'll definitely "feel" something. 

/s


----------



## jahrs (Oct 17, 2022)

It probably feels like instead of a broom it's a Cock between your hands and your trying to figure out how to aim so it hits inside the toilet rather then on the floor or walls.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 332406


I still do:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 17, 2022)

Like... _twice_?


----------



## Sono (Oct 17, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Like... _twice_?
> View attachment 332423



Software developers in a nutshell.



Spoiler



I'm 24, and I already have white hair .-.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2022)

Sono said:


> Software developers in a nutshell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anime/manga designer :
This lil' girl that look like she's 10 years old is actually a 5000 years old goddess
So, it's not pedophilia...


----------



## pustal (Oct 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 332406


Yes.


JuanBaNaNa said:


> Like... _twice_?
> View attachment 332423


Nah, just a 30yo software developer. Not a stressing job _at all_.


----------



## AlexMCS (Oct 18, 2022)

I want the direct link to the topic back =/
But nice to have a proper "memes" area again.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 18, 2022)

Sono said:


> Software developers in a nutshell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 22 and have had stray white hairs for years.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 332408View attachment 332409
> 
> German exclusive i presume?


Somebody noted the shape of the "magic container"?:



the color and Shape is very familiar.


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Somebody noted the shape of the "magic container"?:
> View attachment 332511
> the color and Shape is very familiar.


A wine decanter   
Bibi is a little lush   

Seriously, you play the game by sticking a long rod between your legs and thrusting vigorously. Really. You don't have to fish around for suggestive content.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 18, 2022)

No that sounds about right


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 332408View attachment 332409
> 
> German exclusive i presume?


Could've been a whole lot worse.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 18, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Could've been a whole lot worse.
> 
> View attachment 332560


Reminds me of the ET hand toy, it was like just a finger so to make it better they edited it to be the hole hand


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 332510


Me when people use my old name


----------



## jahrs (Oct 18, 2022)

Wait catboy wasn't your birth name shit and here I was thinking you were born half cat.


----------



## Ol' Archimedes (Oct 18, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> No that sounds about right
> View attachment 332553


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 19, 2022)

Mr House WHY U LIE!!!! (found it on steam community posts a while back, sadly dont have link)


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 19, 2022)

What did happen to the Meme box on the front page of gbatemp?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 19, 2022)

impeeza said:


> What did happen to the Meme box on the front page of gbatemp?


it's still there.


----------



## jahrs (Oct 19, 2022)

For a bit it sent me to a weird place called the memes and funny pictures thread. I had to use bookmarked pages to get back here.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 19, 2022)

That's I mean, there is no The Meme Box on the front page anymore, there is a weird place "Memes and funny pictures"


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 19, 2022)

oh ya...I just use the link from my notifications. that is weird


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## ghjfdtg (Oct 19, 2022)

I second the request of adding a link to this thread to the front page or the viewer. It's rather awkward now to get here.


----------



## izy (Oct 20, 2022)

AlexMCS said:


> I want the direct link to the topic back =/
> But nice to have a proper "memes" area again.


this just make clicking an image link to gallery instead

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2022

also to whoever designed the website




















its the little things that count


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 20, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Happens alot for me on my Wii U sadly


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 20, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 332831


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Oct 20, 2022)

I get the feeling this is one of those things that would've existed since the dawn of creation for a bipedal creature of some intelligence and handicraftness. It only seems like one of those oh that's a good idea to us since we are currently tailess.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2022)

I remember it was legit that back in TS2 because there was a single skill called "creativity"


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 20, 2022)

Sony: "Exclusives are bad for consumers and Microsoft buying Activision would put Call Of Duty in danger of becoming exclusive to Xbox players"
Also Sony:


CoolMe said:


> View attachment 332887


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Oct 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 332887


I would anyone cheer for exclusivity?


----------



## impeeza (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 21, 2022)

I suffer this you have to as well


----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> I suffer this you have to as well
> 
> 
> View attachment 332954


More like _a single g-pig_, amirite.


----------



## ciaomao (Oct 21, 2022)

nasty surprise. i should have been more attentive with Stray before i paid for the "kitler" lootboxes.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 21, 2022)

pustal said:


> **Why* would anyone cheer for exclusivity?


_Sony_. Also not _Sony_ for some reason..


----------



## Vila_ (Oct 21, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Oct 21, 2022


----------



## impeeza (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 21, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 333002


ngl, that bottom one actually looks worse to I think. wow


----------



## impeeza (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 21, 2022)

Veho said:


>


_Manuela Sparkles_' fav game.. 
==========


----------



## linuxares (Oct 22, 2022)

What have we done?!


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 22, 2022)

Well, if a mod agrees, i guess we can proceed?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 22, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 333200
> Well, if a mod agrees, i guess we can proceed?


We should, better yet. it was a SUPERVISOR.

@WiiMiiWitch will be BURNTED


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 22, 2022)

Veho said:


>


You mean "Walda"...


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## James_ (Oct 22, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Costello (Oct 22, 2022)

Touching Nintendo story


----------



## James_ (Oct 22, 2022)

Costello said:


> Touching Nintendo story
> 
> View attachment 333264


If this is how you're gonna celebrate the 20th anniversary then I might as well bring back the classic


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 22, 2022)

James_ said:


> If this is how you're gonna celebrate the 20th anniversary then I might as well bring back the classic
> 
> View attachment 333270


This pic was shot with that very same piece of cardboard it seems.. 
========


----------



## jahrs (Oct 23, 2022)

Oh nice it's a Pumplink


----------



## impeeza (Oct 23, 2022)

jahrs said:


> Oh nice it's a Pumplink


A zelpumpink


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 23, 2022)

..Until it's unskippable..


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 23, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 333465


Actually, _Edge _is not that bad. I think it's pretty decent..


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Actually, _Edge _is not that bad. I think it's pretty decent..


Sounds like something a corpo would say.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 23, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Sounds like something a corpo would say.


Sus


----------



## Sono (Oct 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Actually, _Edge _is not that bad. I think it's pretty decent..



I second this. I have taken some decent effort to decrapify Edge, and it's the best Chromium-based browser I have used so far if you get rid of the bad aspects of it.

My only annoyance is that extensions auto-update with no way to disable that, but it turns out that every Chromium-based browser nowdays is gulity of that, so I won't deduct points for that in Edge.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 333464
> ..Until it's unskippable..


turns out there was a secret epilog scene at the end that skipping the credits also skips...cause fuck you...
is it any wonder I don't skip credits anymore


----------



## Badda (Oct 23, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Sounds like something a corpo would say.


Edge, chrome, safari ... all corpo crap. High time you really went open source and foxed up


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 23, 2022)

Badda said:


> Edge, chrome, safari ... all corpo crap. High time you really went open source and foxed up


I've just been informed about the upcoming death of adblocking in chromium-based browsers at the start of next year, so yeah I may well be returning to the red panda.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 23, 2022)

I'M SO ORIGINAL


----------



## impeeza (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 23, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Me the first 20 times on my childhood.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2022


----------



## Veho (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## James_ (Oct 24, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 333524
> I'M SO ORIGINAL


*AND THIS IS TO GO EVEN FURTHER BEYOND*


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 24, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 333465


Isn't Edge Chrome? There both just forks of chromium. NTM Manafest 3.0 kills adblock  (The only one for Chrome and its forks in a bit), so your better off with firefox


----------



## impeeza (Oct 24, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Isn't Edge Chrome? There both just forks of chromium. NTM Manafest 3.0 kills adblock  (The only one for Chrome and its forks in a bit), so your better off with firefox


forks are no the same is like you say XiaomiGUI is the same then Pixel one both are based on AOSP but completely different.  or say Red Hat Linux is the same than Ubuntu, both are linuxes but...


----------



## jahrs (Oct 24, 2022)

impeeza said:


> forks are no the same is like you say XiaomiGUI is the same then Pixel one both are based on AOSP but completely different.  or say Red Hat Linux is the same than Ubuntu, both are linuxes but...


I completely agree however my main issue is where did your grammar go, who are you where did the real impeeza go? Or are you drunk?


----------



## impeeza (Oct 24, 2022)

jahrs said:


> I completely agree however my main issue is where did your grammar go, who are you where did the real impeeza go? Or are you drunk?







that happens when you think on Spanish and write on to "English"


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 24, 2022)

impeeza said:


> forks are no the same is like you say XiaomiGUI is the same then Pixel one both are based on AOSP but completely different.  or say Red Hat Linux is the same than Ubuntu, both are linuxes but...


or saying android and ubuntu are the same...technically the same base with linux


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 24, 2022)

A classic one:


----------



## Plazorn (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Oct 25, 2022)

What the.. The memebox is still here? Why the hell isn't there a direct link to here on the /memes/ page then????
Well, anyway:



Malwarebytes is a bitch.


----------



## rimoJO (Oct 25, 2022)

James_ said:


> *AND THIS IS TO GO EVEN FURTHER BEYOND*
> 
> View attachment 333632


Seriously, if this meme wasn't encoded in FFmpeg, I honestly don't know what in the world was.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 25, 2022)

impeeza said:


> forks are no the same is like you say XiaomiGUI is the same then Pixel one both are based on AOSP but completely different.  or say Red Hat Linux is the same than Ubuntu, both are linuxes but...





jt_1258 said:


> or saying android and ubuntu are the same...technically the same base with linux


I was saying there so closely related that you can use shit from one to the other AKA Edge is a reskin of Chrome


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 25, 2022)

Any moe meme?


----------



## Plazorn (Oct 25, 2022)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> What the.. The memebox is still here? Why the hell isn't there a direct link to here on the /memes/ page then????
> Well, anyway:
> View attachment 333760
> Malwarebytes is a bitch.


Just use tor


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Oct 25, 2022)

Plazorn said:


> Just use tor


tor isn't an anti-virus and I'd rather use firefox than tor, spectrum was already on my ass for torrenting so I'm preeeetty sure that using Tor would make them send a 3rd email of doom

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2022

hell even internet explorer or even the WebTV viewer would be safer than tor. Not that Tor is bad, it's cool; it's just that spectrum isn't cool, but they're my only option.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 25, 2022)

meanwhile, on the meme box on the front page


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> meanwhile, on the meme box on the front page
> View attachment 333966


We'll keep reposting it in lower and lower quality until the resolution is so low it won't meet the required similarity criteria for a copyright lawsuit .


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 25, 2022)

Bayoneta spoiler ahead.


Spoiler


----------



## impeeza (Oct 25, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> meanwhile, on the meme box on the front page
> View attachment 333966


there is no more meme box on the frontpage


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 25, 2022)

impeeza said:


> there is no more meme box on the frontpage


Never forget the 'Meme Box'.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 26, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




He's so based now


----------



## jahrs (Oct 26, 2022)

impeeza said:


> there is no more meme box on the frontpage


It's probably so that troll can't access it as easily at some point they will hopefully put it back up.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 26, 2022)

puto troll, damn you.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2022


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 334037


I get to play with a proper first party controller, not some third party POS? I must be your best friend!


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 26, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> I get to play with a proper first party controller, not some third party POS? I must be your best friend!


Now that you mention it, i don't think i've ever seen a fake original Xbox controller. If they exist, they must be like really few..


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Now that you mention it, i don't think i've ever seen a fake original Xbox controller. If they exist, they must be like really few..


oh, there are plenty. Pelican and Big Ben are ones that look very close to the smaller OG Xbox controller. I have one of each of thos two at home. Their build quality is allright but their dpad is horrible.
https://www.google.com/search?q=big+ben+xbox+controller


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 26, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> oh, there are plenty. Pelican and Big Ben are ones that look very close to the smaller OG Xbox controller. I have one of each of thos two at home. Their build quality is allright but their dpad is horrible.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=big+ben+xbox+controller


Tbf that looks more like a 3rd party (brand) than a no-name Chinese (fake) controller. And if the controller didn't stop working in the first 2 weeks you know you got something decent.
Now, the PS2 on the other hand..


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Tbf that looks more like a 3rd party (brand) than a no-name Chinese (fake) controller. And if the controller didn't stop working in the first 2 weeks you know you got something decent.
> Now, the PS2 on the other hand..


oh, you meant fake as in not just trying to resemble the general shape but that they were trying to pass the controller of as an officially branded one. Gotcha. Those also exist, but they usually have a blank jewel.



I have seen 1 or 2 photos of "proper" fakes i.e. including the packaging and the xbox jewel, but those are probably not that common.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 26, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> oh, you meant fake as in not just trying to resemble the general shape but that they were trying to pass the controller of as an officially branded one. Gotcha. Those also exist, but they usually have a blank jewel.





Localhorst86 said:


> I have seen 1 or 2 photos of "proper" fakes i.e. including the packaging and the xbox jewel, but those are probably not that common.



Interesting.. Atleast it's somewhat easy to spot. With the fake PS2 controllers, you had to hold in your hand and test how each button and analog stick feels, to know if it's not an OEM. It's not hard, but it is if you're just looking at it from the packaging, which is also made to look exactly how an original would (with subtle differences)..


----------



## gudenau (Oct 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> On topic..
> View attachment 331705


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 334105


what!, why!, hold on my eyes are melting...


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 26, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Me when people use my old name


Same here

	Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2022



gudenau said:


>



You could say that it's running "Chocolate Doom".


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 26, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Same here


My old name is rather pretty and I don’t hate, I even gave it to a plushie. But it’s not really who I am anymore


----------



## 64bitmodels (Oct 26, 2022)

SMNFXCN said:


> View attachment 332011


if pirated copies worked like that i'd be singlehandedly responsible for the bankruptcy of nintendo


----------



## jahrs (Oct 26, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> My old name is rather pretty and I don’t hate, I even gave it to a plushie. But it’s not really who I am anymore


Who are youuuu?.??? I still don't know I've been here 10 years believing it was Catboy and now my world is upside down.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 26, 2022)

jahrs said:


> Who are youuuu?.??? I still don't know I've been here 10 years believing it was Catboy and now my world is upside down.


lilith valentine


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 26, 2022)

jahrs said:


> Who are youuuu?.??? I still don't know I've been here 10 years believing it was Catboy and now my world is upside down.


I am Miko, The Catboy. But I was Crystal the Glaceon and Lilith Valentine


----------



## impeeza (Oct 26, 2022)

Lilith the cat?:


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 26, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I am Miko, The Catboy. But I was Crystal the Glaceon and Lilith Valentine


i remember you as crystal, and you were obsessed with panties, so i showed you this


Spoiler


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Oct 27, 2022)

had a divine revelation


----------



## impeeza (Oct 27, 2022)

View attachment 334182


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 27, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 334182


That sums it all up.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> i remember you as crystal, and you were obsessed with panties, so i showed you this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I am still a panties obsessed being


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Oct 27, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I am still a panties obsessed being


Ah so that's who you were, now fusing the databases of those names together in my mind i was wondering why its been awhile since either of those had shown up.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 27, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> i remember you as crystal, and you were obsessed with panties, so i showed you this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


What a horrid day to have eyes


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Oct 27, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> What a horrid day to have eyes


I believe you mean:


----------



## 1B51004 (Oct 27, 2022)

where... where did it go? where did WE go so wrong?


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Working_Goose (Oct 28, 2022)

1B51004 said:


> View attachment 334255
> where... where did it go? where did WE go so wrong?


Rip Meme Box


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 28, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 334407


I consider it more of a meal than loot


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 28, 2022)

An friday's olddie:



edit, translation missing.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Oct 28, 2022)

jahrs said:


> Ah so that's who you were, now fusing the databases of those names together in my mind i was wondering why its been awhile since either of those had shown up.


I have gone by many names, The Catboy, Crystal the Glaceon, Lilith Valentine, and props more. Why? Multiple personalities


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 28, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I have gone by many names, The Catboy, Crystal the Glaceon, Lilith Valentine, and props more. Why? Multiple personalities



Somehow, I recognized it.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 28, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I have gone by many names, The Catboy, Crystal the Glaceon, Lilith Valentine, and props more. Why? Multiple personalities


you contain a legion!


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 29, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 334516


9999999-in-1 doesn't count though.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 29, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 334578


KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## impeeza (Oct 29, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 334578


was on master mode playing with two decks!!  my hero.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 29, 2022)

No sound:


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## LeNoobio (Oct 29, 2022)

Using the search function I finally found it and bookmarked it.
How would one get here from the front page?


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 334519


Big boomer energy. 

But it's actually a brilliant tactic. It sounds reasonable at first, but thanks to all the crossovers there's hardly any costume that _hasn't_ appeared in Fortnite so you don't have to give out any candy at all. Superman? Batman? Iron Man? Spider-Man? Deadpool? Demigorgon? Darth Vader? Stormtrooper? Lara Croft? Optimus Prime? Goku? Pac-man? Rick and Morty? Alien? Predator? Narutu? Baby Yoda? I am not kidding. So whoever comes to your door, you can just tap the sign and keep the candy.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Oct 30, 2022)

average human being after clearing the easiest Pump It Up doubles chart


----------



## LeNoobio (Oct 30, 2022)

This is freaking mesmerizing


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 30, 2022)

Also, sports games..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Plazorn (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 31, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I have gone by many names, The Catboy, Crystal the Glaceon, Lilith Valentine, and props more. Why? Multiple personalities


Aw sweet! Personality disorder! (Shitpost)

	Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2022



JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 334938


THICC SONIC!!!


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Oct 31, 2022)

They really got the pedophilia to shine through on that mask.


----------



## Veho (Oct 31, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 335020


Now that's a rock hard morning wood.


----------



## LeNoobio (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## SAIYAN48 (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## LeNoobio (Nov 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 335174


That Dry Bones is kinda sus though, it looks a bit like it's...


----------



## eigenvector (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Nov 1, 2022)

Why though it's a flash drive and the last adapter is a USB port might as well just plugged it into the pc directly


----------



## impeeza (Nov 1, 2022)

jahrs said:


> Why though it's a flash drive and the last adapter is a USB port might as well just plugged it into the pc directly


because you need to adapt


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## LeNoobio (Nov 2, 2022)

eigenvector said:


> View attachment 335217


isn't that a Wii U Gamepad?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 2, 2022)

LeNoobio said:


> isn't that a Wii U Gamepad?


Looks like it indeed
Too large to be a pro controller, and if it was the switch itself, they wouldn't be looking forward like they were looking at tv


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 2, 2022)

IT'S-A-TIME


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Costello (Nov 2, 2022)

Difficulty level: Witcher


----------



## impeeza (Nov 2, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Looks like it indeed
> Too large to be a pro controller, and if it was the switch itself, they wouldn't be looking forward like they were looking at tv


Unless he have a USB-C to HDMI adapter connected, I own one which is not part of a deck. but most games do not allow you to use the attached joycons when "docked"


----------



## Veho (Nov 2, 2022)

Costello said:


> View attachment 335373
> 
> Difficulty level: Witcher


The jokes write themselves.

You VS the Witcher she told you not to worry about. 


Brand name Witcher VS generic store brand Witcher.

"Mom I want Witcher."
"We have Witcher at home."
Witcher at home:


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 2, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Unless he have a USB-C to HDMI adapter connected, I own one which is not part of a deck. but most games do not allow you to use the attached joycons when "docked"


you see a wire in the pic?


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 2, 2022)

My man has to be HARD to enjoy


The Game,  you naughty minded people


----------



## LeNoobio (Nov 2, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Unless he have a USB-C to HDMI adapter connected, I own one which is not part of a deck. but most games do not allow you to use the attached joycons when "docked"


No drifting can cause the sticks to move like that - it would have to be some third party joycon, but my quick research shows even those have the position of the sticks mostly the same like the original ones.
Then again, the Wii U is basically a Switch done wrong, so who am I going to argue with here...


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 335434


She's not mad about the "router" ruse, she sees right through your lies. She's mad because you bought it from a scalper for five times the retail price.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 2, 2022)

Veho said:


> She's not mad about the "router" ruse, she sees right through your lies. She's mad because you bought it from a scalper for five times the retail price.


It's just inflation, brah!


----------



## Plazorn (Nov 2, 2022)

Very suspicious….


----------



## jahrs (Nov 3, 2022)

impeeza said:


> because you need to adapt


Nah fuck change I'll stick my USB into the same old slot we've used since the dawn of man and I'm going straight in no adaptor just raw insertion.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 3, 2022)

Plazorn said:


> View attachment 335442
> Very suspicious….


The devs fully understood on what they were doing with this one. 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2022



M4x1mumReZ said:


> The devs fully understood on what they were doing with this one.


If you want to know where this is from, it's a dirty easter egg from "Kirby's Dream Land 2".


----------



## Xzi (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2022)

I didn't know the writing staff was comprised entirely of people who loathed the Witcher books, all the articles I read said they had "a few" on staff to balance out the fans on staff and prevent them from just writing shitty fan fiction.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 3, 2022)

Looks legit


----------



## jahrs (Nov 3, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 335547
> Looks legit


The controller literally says no. More specifically FNOY ie. Fuck no why you buy this.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 3, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 335534​


Vertical mouth instead of horizontal like everyone...


----------



## impeeza (Nov 3, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 335547
> Looks legit





Last year i receive this for my birthday.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 3, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 335572
> Last year i receive this for my birthday.


Game: Press the *A* button. 
Impeeza: uh, you mean the *3*, *X* & *B* button?


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 3, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Game: Press the *A* button.
> Impeeza: uh, you mean the *3*, *X* & *B* button?



I had to relook at mine. Configuration is different.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 3, 2022)

and when you change between retroarch and Emulstation, you are completely lost because A and B are interchanged.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## JimPlayz912 (Nov 3, 2022)

Epic poggers moment


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 3, 2022)

JimPlayz912 said:


> Epic poggers moment






Seems to be working well


----------



## impeeza (Nov 3, 2022)

the meme box


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 3, 2022)

*God of Waaaah! *


----------



## Charli (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 4, 2022)

it's a cool one


----------



## LeNoobio (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2022)

LeNoobio said:


> View attachment 335714


Yes, Nintendo Switch   



https://gbatemp.net/threads/use-your-3ds-wiiu-gamepad-as-a-switch-controller.576440/


----------



## LeNoobio (Nov 4, 2022)

Veho said:


> Yes, Nintendo Switch
> 
> 
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/use-your-3ds-wiiu-gamepad-as-a-switch-controller.576440/






I accept defeat - in theory


----------



## gudenau (Nov 5, 2022)

Veho said:


> Yes, Nintendo Switch
> 
> 
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/use-your-3ds-wiiu-gamepad-as-a-switch-controller.576440/



That's not good enough, there's no secondary display.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Nov 5, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 335807


WTF is the dude in white staring at. Like seriously man Fred's married and in a heterosexual relationship his eyes are up top. Although with their mouths open as they are...........


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Nov 5, 2022)

jahrs said:


> WTF is the dude in white staring at. Like seriously man Fred's married and in a heterosexual relationship his eyes are up top. Although with their mouths open as they are...........


George Jetson was unaware of the natural gifts of cavemen, evidently


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 5, 2022)

==


----------



## jahrs (Nov 5, 2022)

Emperor_Norton said:


> George Jetson was unaware of the natural gifts of cavemen, evidently


Oh so that's why when he's driving his "car" you can see a third leg every few frame. This explains so much....


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 5, 2022)

jahrs said:


> Oh so that's why when he's driving his "car" you can see a third leg every few frame. This explains so much....


AND,,, Georges Jetson was born in 2022... so...


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 5, 2022)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 335944


WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR
GIVE EM ALREADY
HAVE YOU ANY IDEA OF HOW MANY PEOPLE ARE WAITING FOR TES6 AND FALLOUT 5????


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Nov 5, 2022)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 335944


I still find this to be one of the most surreal scam formats


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 6, 2022)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 335944


What a bargain.. 
===
On a similar note:


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 6, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> What a bargain..
> ===
> On a similar note:
> View attachment 335948


I feel like this is becoming some sort of copypasta.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## AlexMCS (Nov 6, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 336110



I'm enjoying it.
No Fs to give to nuGoW.


----------



## tabzer (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Nov 7, 2022)

Feeling old yet?


----------



## LeNoobio (Nov 7, 2022)

pustal said:


> Feeling old yet?
> 
> View attachment 336193


and it's on freaking "New and trending".
I'm gonna play some NES now, this timeline sucks Naziballs.


----------



## pustal (Nov 7, 2022)

LeNoobio said:


> and it's on freaking "New and trending".
> I'm gonna play some NES now, this timeline sucks Naziballs.



This morning it was on top of the list.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 8, 2022)

Mod, please do not remove this, is fake, no Mario get hurt during the take of picture (Besides my self but that is another history).


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 8, 2022)

Unless you turn off autostart..


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2022)

Oh Youtube, you so funny. 





"Homebrew."


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 8, 2022)

Veho said:


> Oh Youtube, you so funny.
> 
> View attachment 336274
> 
> "Homebrew."


Well atleast it's not that clickbait-y, and it actually shows how it looks like.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 8, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 336315​


Unless you are _Zabuza!_


----------



## tabzer (Nov 8, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 336315​


Noone is asking you to swallow this large sword, but you will swallow this large sword.


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Unless you are _Zabuza!_
> View attachment 336316


Holes in the blade, upwards curving tip... that's not a sword, that's a giant cheese knife


----------



## trepp0 (Nov 8, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> I consider it more of a meal than loot


Jeffery dahmer is your inspiration?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 8, 2022)

trepp0 said:


> Jeffery dahmer is your inspiration?


More of a meal in my book. needs seasoning but still ok.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 8, 2022)

Veho said:


> Holes in the blade, upwards curving tip... that's not a sword, that's a giant cheese knife



hmmmmm, you guys gave me the idea of having a grilled cheese sandwich. Thanks Guys


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 8, 2022)

*

*


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 8, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> *View attachment 336323*


Then, how come they've managed to open Discord then just to ask this simple question?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 8, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Then, how come they've managed to open Discord then just to ask this simple question?


auto started at startup


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 336331


The ultimate COD weapon


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 8, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> The ultimate COD weapon


Should obliterate dem 8 year olds


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 8, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 336345


There maybe a sexual innuendo somewhere in there.. Oh wait! They all are.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> There maybe a sexual innuendo somewhere in there.. Oh wait! They all are.


Dicklett


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 8, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Then, how come they've managed to open Discord then just to ask this simple question?


 discord is also on phones and tablets. the land of "it just works"


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> There maybe a sexual innuendo somewhere in there.. Oh wait! They all are.


And that's maybe the reason why they "gotta catch em' all".


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 336245
> Unless you turn off autostart..


I leave EGS on autostart just for the free games.
But who the fuck has Spotify on autostart?


----------



## IS1982 (Nov 8, 2022)

Veho said:


> Oh Youtube, you so funny.
> 
> View attachment 336274
> 
> "Homebrew."


Tell me you've never used a flashcart without telling me you've never used a flashcart. Or not just a flashcart, but any DS game cartridge. 

That's not how you insert a flashcart, and that's not how you insert the SD card! This is how you do it. It's not that hard to get it right!


----------



## impeeza (Nov 8, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I leave EGS on autostart just for the free games.
> But who the fuck has Spotify on autostart?


it's on all mobile devices, you should read the fine print, is enabled always and listening your all day.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2022



Veho said:


> Oh Youtube, you so funny.
> 
> View attachment 336274
> 
> "Homebrew."


technically you run Homebrew on the Cartdrige to execute the other no so saint activities.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 8, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> But who the fuck has Spotify on *autostart*?


It is by default, until you manually disable it.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 8, 2022)

IS1982 said:


> Tell me you've never used a flashcart without telling me you've never used a flashcart. Or not just a flashcart, but any DS game cartridge.
> 
> That's not how you insert a flashcart, and that's not how you insert the SD card! This is how you do it. It's not that hard to get it right!View attachment 336370


I've used a flashcard that I used to own, which was a R4 SDHC Dual-Core 2015 from r4sdhc.com.cn.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2022



M4x1mumReZ said:


> I've used a flashcard that I used to own, which was a R4 SDHC Dual-Core 2015 from r4sdhc.com.cn.


It's basically an Ace3DS+ clone.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Plazorn (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 9, 2022)

Plazorn said:


> View attachment 336393


isnt the case a bit big for just a GPU?


----------



## Plazorn (Nov 9, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> isnt the case a bit big for just a GPU?


Lol you have a point


----------



## impeeza (Nov 9, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> isnt the case a bit big for just a GPU?


They need to justify the high price


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 9, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> isnt the case a bit big for just a GPU?


prob has a body pillow in it


----------



## Badda (Nov 9, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> prob has a body pillow in it


Two body pillows????


----------



## impeeza (Nov 9, 2022)

I want the body pillow behind the guy. But I don't have enough money


----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 9, 2022)

H-heyah!


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 336454
> H-heyah!


More like 3-DEES NUTS, amirite?


----------



## jahrs (Nov 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 336454
> H-heyah!


The fuck did Mario do to Link. Like seriously dude was like im gonna cut you open crawl inside you and eat you from the inside out. Mustve been banging zelda or something.


----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2022)

jahrs said:


> The fuck did Mario do to Link. Like seriously dude was like im gonna cut you open crawl inside you and eat you from the inside out. Mustve been banging zelda or something.


Link is... not the most sane individual. He's completely feral, runs around breaking shit, communicates in grunts and shrieks, lurks around in forests and caves, and eats the hearts of sentient beings to gain their power.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 9, 2022)

Veho said:


> Link is... not the most sane individual. He's completely feral, runs around breaking shit, communicates in grunts and shrieks, lurks around in forests and caves, and eats the hearts of sentient beings to gain their power.


Indeed..


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Nov 9, 2022)

Plazorn said:


> View attachment 336393


What you might not realize is those are all hers, he's just carrying them for her
expensive gamer girlfriend


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 9, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 336481



[looks at my floors, looks at that, looks at my floors, looks at that]

[steals it [accidently], and has it do My floors]


----------



## impeeza (Nov 9, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 336481


Was about to say the Goomba on the Shoomba, but get it the Goomba on the Roomba, even if is a Robok


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 9, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Was about to say the Goomba on the Shoomba, but get it the Goomba on the Roomba, even if is a Robok



 [goes out and hires an interpreter, and a linguist]


----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 336481


Mushroom on a vacuum


----------



## Plazorn (Nov 9, 2022)

An AI made this when asked to make ‘FF7 Cloud.’


----------



## gudenau (Nov 9, 2022)

Veho said:


> Oh Youtube, you so funny.
> 
> View attachment 336274
> 
> "Homebrew."


What game had a SD slot?


----------



## impeeza (Nov 9, 2022)

gudenau said:


> What game had a SD slot?


Original Cartdrige? none of them.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 9, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Original Cartdrige? none of them.


Obviously, unless it is a flash card.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 9, 2022)

OH SHIT! OH SHIT! OH SHIT!

SONIC U BETTA SAVE MY ASS RIGHT NOW IMA BE REAL PISSED (Pastes Eggman's announcement)


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 9, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> View attachment 336534
> 
> OH SHIT! OH SHIT! OH SHIT!
> 
> SONIC U BETTA SAVE MY ASS RIGHT NOW IMA BE REAL PISSED (Pastes Eggman's announcement)


"I'M PISSING ON THE MOON, YOU IDIOT!" --Eggman


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 9, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Was about to say the Goomba on the Shoomba, but get it the Goomba on the Roomba, even if is a Robok


The logo is iRobot, the people who make Roombas.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 9, 2022)

Cool. Thanks for the tip, so. Viva la goomba!


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 10, 2022)

Can't argue with that logic


----------



## jahrs (Nov 10, 2022)

Veho said:


> Link is... not the most sane individual. He's completely feral, runs around breaking shit, communicates in grunts and shrieks, lurks around in forests and caves, and eats the hearts of sentient beings to gain their power.


Ive only played BOTW so i only knew him as the chef ramsey of hyrule lol. But from your description it totally makes sense now. Yes he is indeed a psychopath.


----------



## Badda (Nov 10, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Cool. Thanks for the tip, so. Viva la goomba!


It says "Roomba" very clearly on the image - are you blind?


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 10, 2022)

Badda said:


> It says "Roomba" very clearly on the image - are you blind?
> 
> View attachment 336610


----------



## impeeza (Nov 10, 2022)

Clear as chocolate! 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2022


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 10, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Clear as chocolate!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2022
> 
> View attachment 336632


and that's why ya shouldn't eat adventurers whole


----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> and that's why ya shouldn't eat adventurers whole


...yes, that's how it got there


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Ericzander (Nov 11, 2022)

The blue checkmark means it's legit.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 11, 2022)

Ericzander said:


> The blue checkmark means it's legit.
> View attachment 336720


Hey, Eric. I don't see you around that often.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 11, 2022)

Ericzander said:


> The blue checkmark means it's legit.
> View attachment 336720


Nintendoofus got banned by Twitter also, which makes it even funnier.


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 11, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 336780


Charmander must've took too much edibles.


----------



## LeNoobio (Nov 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 336815


wait a sec... what is the game freak logo actually supposed to be?


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2022)

LeNoobio said:


> wait a sec... what is the game freak logo actually supposed to be?


Well it's either a double vibrator painted on a Bad Dragon buttplug, or a stylized letter G (for Gamefreak) on a plaque.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 11, 2022)

LeNoobio said:


> wait a sec... what is the game freak logo actually supposed to be?


Yes, that is exactly what it is
(Edit) misread that, fuck.
It's a stylised G pretty much.


----------



## LeNoobio (Nov 11, 2022)

Veho said:


> Well it's either a double vibrator painted on a Bad Dragon buttplug, or a stylized letter G (for Gamefreak) on a plaque.


that's suspiciously specific

	Post automatically merged: Nov 11, 2022




every damn time


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 12, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 336780


what is this shape?
I mean, which state/country?
So I can put context to it...


----------



## gudenau (Nov 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 336727


Was it too high?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 12, 2022



LeNoobio said:


> that's suspiciously specific
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 11, 2022
> 
> ...


I enjoy it most of the time.


----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## LeNoobio (Nov 12, 2022)

gudenau said:


> Was it too high?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 12, 2022
> 
> ...


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 12, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Khajiit approves.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 12, 2022)

Veho said:


> Well it's either a double vibrator painted on a Bad Dragon buttplug, or a stylized letter G (for Gamefreak) on a plaque.


I don't know what made you think that.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 12, 2022



CoolMe said:


> View attachment 336903


Companies that think of the word 'gaming' means RGB over everything.


----------



## gudenau (Nov 12, 2022)

LeNoobio said:


> View attachment 336973


That little dude is pretty cool.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 336639


I'm glad he did


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 13, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 337194




I'm pretty sure I would be The only one eating them. 

mmmmm Cookies!..... uh, Where's the COFFEE?


----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2022)

Hey now, suggestive pastry has been a staple of (parts of) the gaming industry for years. Many a player would gladly stuff their face with dickookies. 

It all started with that one Penny Arcade strip, with Gabe's attempt at cookies that readers quickly pointed out were a bit... phallic. 







The creations were soon dubbed "dickerdoodles". Then readers started sending photos of their own creations, then Tycho and Gabe started running a yearly dickerdoodle photo contest, and the rest, as they say, is history not suitable for minors  I'm not allowed to post any photos


----------



## Charli (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 337101


He's taking the DS trend to a whole new level.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2022



Veho said:


> View attachment 337194


It's too dangerous to go alone


----------



## impeeza (Nov 13, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




MY NAME IS LINK!  no zelda.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 14, 2022)

The big B


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Charli (Nov 14, 2022)

Veho said:


> ...


 I love the flickering 'y' detail


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 14, 2022)

Charli said:


> I love the flickering 'y' detail



worse. I'm really waiting for it to actually load


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 337252


Murica


----------



## impeeza (Nov 15, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Murica


I was thinking what was on my country and the phrase "Sólo en Colombia"! (only on Colombia) is on my mind but, could be anywhere on world.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## LeNoobio (Nov 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 337680


an examplary gift sparking of subtlety perfectly fitting as a christmas present for a slightly overweight cousin


----------



## impeeza (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 16, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 337760


foot trap


----------



## impeeza (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 16, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 337770


when most of the game is in DLCs 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 16, 2022

Diddlipuff


----------



## jahrs (Nov 16, 2022)

Stupid sexy Flanders.... i mean diddlipuff stupid se... i mean stupid stupid Flanderspuff


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 16, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 337760


Used Lego. It's super effective.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 16, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Used Lego. It's super effective.


are the new lego version of brick "parent friendly"


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 16, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 337680


Obese-achu


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 16, 2022)

Look lower

Horny-Obese-achu


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 16, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Look lower
> 
> Horny-Obese-achu


You're always horny, Ancient.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 16, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> You're always horny, Ancient.


This is prob a fact of life


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 16, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> This is prob a fact of life


Not like it's bad or anything.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 16, 2022)

jiggily


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 16, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> jiggily
> View attachment 338022


*Jiggity


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 16, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> jiggily
> View attachment 338022


Giggitypuff


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 16, 2022)

Look lowerHorny-Obese-achu


M4x1mumReZ said:


> Giggitypuff



Jugggily?


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 16, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 338102


and yet, the guy is supposed to tell us how to make CHEAP cosplay...


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 16, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> and yet, the guy is supposed to tell us how to make CHEAP cosplay...


Maybe it was given to him, not sure..


----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Nov 17, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> and yet, the guy is supposed to tell us how to make CHEAP cosplay...


Listen comparitively its cheap cause a real seto kaiba cosplay requires a full blue eyes deck a blue eyes jet or helicopter and a duel disk also a suit case with one of every rare card in duel monsters in it.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 17, 2022)

*Related


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 338310
> *Related



This should be in the "How not to run a company" thread


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 18, 2022)

Bring back the trend please


----------



## eigenvector (Nov 18, 2022)

twitter rn


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 18, 2022)

eigenvector said:


> twitter rn
> View attachment 338426


So accurate


----------



## jahrs (Nov 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 338358


Holy shit kratos owns a shirt. I thought the only time he covered more then 1 of his nipples it was when he wore the cow costume.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 18, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Bring back the trend please
> View attachment 338423


Oh no..... its HER


----------



## hyprskllz (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## 64bitmodels (Nov 18, 2022)

dont remember if i posted this here already


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Nov 18, 2022)

you:


Noctosphere said:


> can we have bowsette?
> View attachment 338423


me: we have bowsette at home

Bowsette at home:


----------



## jahrs (Nov 18, 2022)

Emperor_Norton said:


> you:
> 
> me: we have bowsette at home
> 
> ...


 That aint bowsette thats peach without her vibe scepter


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Reploid (Nov 18, 2022)

wario was happy to be mashed.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 18, 2022)

Reploid said:


> wario was happy to be mashed.


Wario got laided..... like usual


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 18, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> View attachment 338491
> 
> dont remember if i posted this here already


I was on the blue side
Then, something happened
I met this guy


Spoiler: The guy


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 18, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I was on the blue side
> Then, something happened
> I met this guy
> 
> ...


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 338310
> *Related


luckily, this isn't real life, Zelda would cost me thousands everyday...
To put in context, she suffer of dementia and meow at... anything...

EDIT : She is meowing at the microwave right now...


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 18, 2022)

Hi Zelda


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 18, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Hi Zelda


_*Meowing intensifies*_


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Nov 18, 2022)

when the playstation player talks gta 4 with an xbox player


----------



## impeeza (Nov 19, 2022)

I want one for Xmas

	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2022



Noctosphere said:


> luckily, this isn't real life, Zelda would cost me thousands everyday...
> To put in context, she suffer of dementia and meow at... anything...
> 
> EDIT : She is meowing at the microwave right now...


Michi says Miaaaawwww 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2022



64bitmodels said:


> View attachment 338491
> 
> dont remember if i posted this here already


Blue for ever blue, the only thing I have "RGB" is a keyboard and mod the firmware to making the only color white, in order to use the keyboard at night without light on the room, more a retrolight than a "pretty light"


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 19, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 338663


The song doesn't even relate to Pokemon, but was used to promote the game.
At least they did what's best. Someone must really hate Ed that much.


----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 19, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Toad, no!


----------



## impeeza (Nov 19, 2022)

may be this offend some one but


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 19, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 338745
> 
> may be this offend some one but


Typical people in Texas


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 19, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Typical people in Texas



And probably Columbia. Like where he's from, I guess.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 19, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> And probably Columbia. Like where he's from, I guess.


Yep here on Colombia worse things you see


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 19, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Yep here on Colombia worse things you see


And there's also Florida too.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 20, 2022)

=



Some comparisons.. 
==



Is that raytracing i see?


----------



## Ericzander (Nov 20, 2022)

An actual conversation between @AlanJohn and @RyRyIV that I ironically memed. Posted at @relauby's request.


----------



## jahrs (Nov 20, 2022)

Yeah im not usually one to complain about graphics but its pretty bad and whats worse i keep getting glitched so that my character sits on koraidon backwards but his hands stay on the handlebars so it looks like my dude snapped his spine.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 20, 2022)

Nop, just very tired  a shift of 36 hours do that on you


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 20, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 338973



 Talk about Cat Food


----------



## impeeza (Nov 20, 2022)

Vaquero=Cowboy


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 20, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2022



impeeza said:


> View attachment 338984
> 
> Vaquero=Cowboy


That's not the joke.
Only Mexicans understand this I think.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 20, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2022
> 
> 
> That's not the joke.
> Only Mexicans understand this I think.



And Texans


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 21, 2022)

impeeza said:


> And Texans


Maybe I'm getting wooooshed by you, but in the meantime: Read this
To anyonw curious, this is what Kirby is reading: Warning18+


----------



## jahrs (Nov 21, 2022)

impeeza said:


> -snip-


 
The meme doesnt hurt my feelings the grammar does its painful how hard it feels like the person who made this was trying to be edgy so they skipped out on the proper grammer trying to be racist.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 21, 2022)

jahrs said:


> The meme doesnt hurt my feelings the grammar does its painful how hard it feels like the person who made this was trying to be edgy so they skipped out on the proper grammer trying to be racist.


That's is something I don't know.  The image doesn't have signature, I did look for the original one but no luck.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 21, 2022

I just read the text again and find the grammar errors!


----------



## Vila_ (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 22, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 339281


The muscles are from carrying all the replacement TVs


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## KleinesSinchen (Nov 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 339369


Why would one do this? Can only imagine it this way:
"Oh, I dropped my phone! Dang it: Glass cracked!!
………
*NOOOOO!!*! The touch functionality doesn't work anymore! My pictures, my contacts, my chats… my *whole life*! Everything is gone!"

My answer: "Restore your backup on another phone until you get a new screen assembly."

Followed by the inevitable:* "I DO NOT HAVE A BACKUP!!!"*


----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> My answer: "Restore your backup on another phone until you get a new screen assembly."


Another phone? I'm not made of money you know.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 22, 2022)

Veho said:


> Another phone? I'm not made of money you know.



[steals your wallet [accidently], opens it to take the money, gets attacked by moths] TRUE!


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 339369


Like they say, if it is broke don't fix it.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 22, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> if it ain't broke don't fix it.


*it is broke


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> *it is broke


Thanks for correcting me on that one.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 23, 2022)

Still waiting..


----------



## AlexMCS (Nov 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 339369



That's not Bluetooth, it's Logitech Unifying.
If it was BT he wouldn't need an adapter.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 23, 2022)

AlexMCS said:


> That's not Bluetooth, it's Logitech Unifying.
> If it was BT he wouldn't need an adapter.


same was I thinking


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 23, 2022)

Rory's Grandpamon!


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 23, 2022)

how in the world somebody will pay 3112.04 Euros for the same game from 90's?


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 23, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Gotta mow that raytraced grass asap! 
===


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 23, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Again, Simpsons predicted it


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 339437
> Still waiting..


This didn't age well. Video games have been around for decades on end and I doubt that they will lose popularity anytime soon. Who knows what the future will hold for us.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 23, 2022



Noctosphere said:


> Again, Simpsons predicted it


Everybody blames The Simpons for everything.


----------



## LeNoobio (Nov 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 339437
> Still waiting..


As Nostradamus once said: 
There is nothing you can't predict - you just have to wait long enough and use just the right amount of vagueness.

"slowly" is perfect in that sense


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 23, 2022)

LeNoobio said:


> As Nostradamus once said:
> There is nothing you can't predict - you just have to wait long enough and use just the right amount of vagueness.
> 
> "slowly" is perfect in that sense


Good point.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2022


----------



## LeNoobio (Nov 24, 2022)

pokémon cannot be saved


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Nov 24, 2022)

LeNoobio said:


> View attachment 339726
> pokémon cannot be saved


 
You are correct people have gotten used to the taste of shit at this point so now they have no reason to improve.


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Nov 25, 2022)

_ Hetchara..._


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 25, 2022)

pustal said:


> View attachment 339758
> 
> _ Hetchara..._


How dare you calling manga a cartoon


----------



## pustal (Nov 25, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> How dare you calling manga a cartoon


----------



## impeeza (Nov 25, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> How dare you calling manga a cartoon


Caricaturas!


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2022)

JRPGs amirite.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 25, 2022)

Veho said:


> JRPGs amirite.
> 
> View attachment 339799


Anime in a nutchell.
==


----------



## Reploid (Nov 25, 2022)

NSZ is better


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2022)

Spoiler: NSFW: nuddy picture.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 25, 2022)

Veho said:


> Spoiler: NSFW: nuddy picture.


Peach Cyrus?


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 25, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 339900


like that pizza delievery mission in PC lego games from 90's


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 26, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 339930


That is one way to get bullied in school.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Nov 26, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Peach Cyrus?


Thats Daisy basically peach but peach for luigi also doesnt get kidnapped constantly. 

Also for the kingdom hearts meme take the total number of Kingdom hearts games multiply it by 3 and then add 1for each second and third stage boss fight for each time hes appeared in each game.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 26, 2022)

Found it!


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 340034


Bulbasaur is about to commit federal crimes by downloading Photoshop 2023 Portable+Cracked 100% Virus Free.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 26, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Bulbasaur is about to commit federal crimes by downloading Photoshop 2023 Portable+Cracked 100% Virus Free.



oops


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 26, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Bulbasaur is about to commit federal crimes by downloading Photoshop 2023 Portable+Cracked 100% Virus Free.


*Pokémon Scarlet/Violet 


AncientBoi said:


> oops


Gay Poké porn for you.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> *Pokémon Scarlet/Violet


Yes, and that.


----------



## izy (Nov 26, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Bulbasaur is about to commit federal crimes by downloading Photoshop 2023 Portable+Cracked 100% Virus Free.


at least he knows to use a good client version





they really fell off after 2.2.1


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 26, 2022)

izy said:


> at least he knows to use a good client version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uTorrent fell into the adware side by collecting user's information and displaying ads. That's why I later moved to qBitTorrent.


----------



## izy (Nov 26, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> uTorrent fell into the adware side by collecting user's information and displaying ads. That's why I later moved to qBitTorrent.


thats why i never updated and private sites required 2.2.1 as latest version


----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Chary (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Nov 27, 2022)

Chary said:


> View attachment 340226


 If this was dnd this would break reality cause then every sword he makes would be a bastard sword and fall into single/two handed meaning i could use a bastard zweihander in each hand like darksouls.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## smileyhead (Nov 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 340360


I'd put a spoiler on that.
Also, I still find it hilarious that the final boss in Avatar is defeated by Aang going ‘You lost bending privilege.’


----------



## izy (Nov 28, 2022)

smileyhead said:


> I'd put a spoiler on that.
> Also, I still find it hilarious that the final boss in Avatar is defeated by Aang going ‘You lost bending privilege.’


smiley's lowerback when he realises he wants a spoiler for a show that finished airing 14 years ago


----------



## impeeza (Nov 28, 2022)

There are people what hasn't see dragon ball...


----------



## Localhorst86 (Nov 28, 2022)

Guys, you won't believe what I just found out about this "Dark Vader" guy...


----------



## LeNoobio (Nov 28, 2022)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 340412


Luigi staring from that frame is utterly concerning


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 28, 2022)

izy said:


> smiley's lowerback when he realises he wants a spoiler for a show that finished airing 14 years ago


A show being old doesn't mean everybody who wants to see it already has.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 28, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> Guys, you won't believe what I just found out about this "Dark Vader" guy...


Also, guess what, the princess is in another castle.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> Guys, you won't believe what I just found out about this "Dark Vader" guy...


If you dare saying hes that dudes father... Im gonna da da da da dada da dadaaa


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 28, 2022)

Just realize why my wife unit call me Pacho "pika"


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 29, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 340360


Can still see it, no point on blurring it out.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 29, 2022)

my birthday is comming


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 29, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 340634
> my birthday is comming


What a fucking awesome cake, i would kill to have a cake like that


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 29, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 340570


Nah he stores all the extra gear in his bussy.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 29, 2022)

a new warrior for the game!


----------



## jahrs (Nov 29, 2022)

Ah the mighty shameless plug it has the same move ability as the queen except unlike the queen it can sneak through multiple pieces to reach its true objective.


----------



## NinStar (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## izy (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 30, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 340727


It would be funny if "Furry Sex" had a GOTY award.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 30, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> It would be funny if "Furry Sex" had a GOTY award.


I believe if that were to happen, god would shoot the earth with a shotgun


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 30, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> I believe if that were to happen, god would shoot the earth with a shotgun


Judging by your profile picture, Sonic says "That's no good."


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 30, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Judging by your profile picture, Sonic says "That's no good."


Because THATS NO GOOD.

Kids remember, Get off the internet sometimes to enjoy life! You dont want to be a potato!


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 30, 2022)

but, chuuuuuu


----------



## FriendlyPolygon (Nov 30, 2022)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 340569






	Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2022





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 340866


Should go in the crackhead marketplace thread


----------



## impeeza (Nov 30, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Should go in the crackhead marketplace thread


yes and published "As is good as new"


----------



## Xzi (Nov 30, 2022)

Gone, reduced to Ash.​


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 30, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 340880
> 
> Gone, reduced to Ash.​


Rip ash, He couldn't catch them all


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 30, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Rip ash, He couldn't catch them all


He gotta sacrifice them all.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 1, 2022)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 340897


What she sees.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 1, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> What she sees.


More important: what makes her makeup to run?


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 1, 2022)

impeeza said:


> More important: what makes her makeup to run?


Get in the van and find out


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 1, 2022)

GhostLatte said:


> Get in the van and find out


The van master is back.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 340491


no wonder catgirls are so difficult to approach


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Dec 1, 2022



M4x1mumReZ said:


> What she sees.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 1, 2022)

Fair.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 1, 2022)

You're not a true Pokémon master if you didn't have this.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 2, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 340944


This one I say is much better.





	Post automatically merged: Dec 2, 2022



hippy dave said:


> View attachment 340985


----------



## impeeza (Dec 2, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> This one I say is much better.
> 
> View attachment 341031
> 
> ...


Oregon?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 2, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Oregon?


Correct


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 2, 2022)

OH GOD NOT THAT TRACK


----------



## impeeza (Dec 2, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> View attachment 341186
> 
> OH GOD NOT THAT TRACK


literally I felt of my chair!


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Dec 3, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Dec 3, 2022



impeeza said:


> literally I felt of my chair!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 341190


MAN I love that movie. Gotta rewatch it sometime


----------



## impeeza (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Dec 3, 2022)

&vers;


----------



## impeeza (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 3, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 341212


cursed


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 3, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 341199




	Post automatically merged: Dec 3, 2022



VinsCool said:


> View attachment 341212


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 3, 2022)

nope, not broken


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 3, 2022)

1B51004 said:


> cursed
> View attachment 341220


You're cursed.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 3, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> You're cursed.


I don't know if @1B51004 is it, but I now I am.


----------



## xdarkmario (Dec 3, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> This one I say is much better.
> 
> View attachment 341031
> 
> ...


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 3, 2022)

@xdarkmario


----------



## impeeza (Dec 3, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


>


sue it


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2022)

I'd like to raise a geek question that poped up in my gmail


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 341329


just buy it and sell it back. stonks


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## KleinesSinchen (Dec 4, 2022)

Veho said:


>


What bothers me more than the 1000th _"Do you feel old yet?"_-attempt here, is the fact, that somebody inserted a disc  (which looks like a recordable) into the Wii… *facing the WRONG WAY*. _I'm not old and senile enough to put in an optical disc with the label side to the laser…_


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2022)

I didn't intend it to be a "feeling old yet" maymay, just an interesting tidbit.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Dec 4, 2022)

Veho said:


> I didn't intend it to be a "feeling old yet" maymay, just an interesting tidbit.


*Sorry. *I've read my post again. Sounds a bit rude, but I didn't want it to do so.
The disc inserted the wrong way caught me off-guard and made me post before thinking.


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> The disc inserted the wrong way caught me off-guard and made me post before thinking.


Then you definitely don't want to see the other angle  

But wait, there's more! The photo is originally from PC Mag's review of the Wii. So presumably they knew how to use it, they just didn't care   

They gave it 3/5, saying 

"While it's relatively inexpensive and perhaps even more innovative than competing consoles, the Nintendo Wii is best for families with small children, or those who like to game in groups. For everyone else, *be an adult and get an adult console*."


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 4, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> What bothers me more than the 1000th _"Do you feel old yet?"_-attempt here, is the fact, that somebody inserted a disc  (which looks like a recordable) into the Wii… *facing the WRONG WAY*. _I'm not old and senile enough to put in an optical disc with the label side to the laser…_


I've seen people do this many times without realising that its facing the wrong way.


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 4, 2022)

Pika!


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 4, 2022)

In case you didn't know, this is Hideo Kojima. 
Don't know why, but he looks half asleep there for some reason..


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2022)

Thiccachu.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 4, 2022)

Veho said:


> Thiccachu.


That's what I named the file as if you haven't noticed.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 4, 2022)

Veho said:


> Thiccachu.


Thighchu. 
Also pretty sure if anyone dares to touch it 'll get zapped instantly.. Ouch!


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> That's what I named the file as if you haven't noticed.


I haven't, the page displays differently on mobile.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 341398
> In case you didn't know, this is Hideo Kojima.
> Don't know why, but he looks half asleep there for some reason..


was 6 on the morning!


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 4, 2022)

Veho said:


> I haven't, the page displays differently on mobile.


You have to click on pic for it to show the name (below it). I think it's same on pc too.


impeeza said:


> was 6 on the morning!




	Post automatically merged: Dec 4, 2022

I have no idea why the word "pc" is in bold, and it takes you to this page if you click on it. A mysterious force is at work here..


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2022)

nvm


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 4, 2022)

Let's try and keep everything on-topic


----------



## LeNoobio (Dec 4, 2022)

Veho said:


> Thiccachu.


----------



## pustal (Dec 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 341398
> In case you didn't know, this is Hideo Kojima.
> Don't know why, but he looks half asleep there for some reason..



Considering his ideas go from soldiers without guns to whatever Death Stranding is, I wouldn't be surprised if most of the time he'd be just high as a kite.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 4, 2022)

The only game I have in *S T E A M* is PacMan Championship Edition


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 4, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 341445


some CRT's produces harming radiation... but we're not using them anymore, right?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 4, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 341445


Hobbies people like to hate mostly


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Dec 5, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> What bothers me more than the 1000th _"Do you feel old yet?"_-attempt here, is the fact, that somebody inserted a disc  (which looks like a recordable) into the Wii… *facing the WRONG WAY*. _I'm not old and senile enough to put in an optical disc with the label side to the laser…_


Actually to be completely honest I'd do that if I wanted to make some kinda stock photo of the Wii or any other console, or better yet ANY disc drive. With the label down it just looks a bit cooler, yknow?


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 5, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> some CRT's produces harming radiation...


Are you with us, or against us? 
===


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Are you with us, or against us?
> ===
> 
> View attachment 341465


gameman


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Dec 5, 2022)

Provided with no comment:


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 5, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 341560


Forgive me for I have sinned.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 5, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 341560


Oh no.......


----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Dec 5, 2022)

Emperor_Norton said:


> Provided with no comment:
> View attachment 341504View attachment 341507



Coming soon to a theatre near you is the story of a man and a sword whos love for each other allows them to over come their toughest hurdle yet. "Orchestra begins to play sephiroth theme"


----------



## pustal (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 6, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 341619​


So thats why bowsers always pissed.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 6, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 341589


thats not even the worst of it. mr. beast is supppose to be in there too

and deku from mha???

im not against their inclusions, good for them and the company's willing to work with epic
it's just...
this is the weirdest crossover that's only second to smash bros.


----------



## jahrs (Dec 6, 2022)

1B51004 said:


> thats not even the worst of it. mr. beast is supppose to be in there too
> View attachment 341712
> and deku from mha???
> View attachment 341713
> ...



Smash bros at least acknowledges that its just a kid playing with his toys, there little to no canon there. But in fortnite its canon that starwars is happening in the same time and place as infinity war.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 6, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 341672


Should've gone like this


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 6, 2022)

The Nintennium Falcon 64


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 6, 2022)

jahrs said:


> Smash bros at least acknowledges that its just a kid playing with his toys, there little to no canon there. But in fortnite its canon that starwars is happening in the same time and place as infinity war.


reminds me of this image, or one similar to it




(Credit already in image, but i found a repost of it on Reddit)


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 6, 2022)

1B51004 said:


> reminds me of this image, or one similar to it
> View attachment 341740
> (Credit already in image, but i found a repost of it on Reddit)


Fortnight is unholy when it comes crossovers


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 6, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Should've gone like this
> 
> View attachment 341733


I've used Foone's death generator to create this if you wanna know the sauce.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 6, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> I've used Foone's death generator to create this if you wanna know the sauce.


I KNEW it lmfao


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 6, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> I KNEW it lmfao


I knew you would ha ha.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2022)

Here we go again...


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 7, 2022)

Veho said:


> Here we go again...
> 
> View attachment 341821


Thank god NNN is over


----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 7, 2022)

Veho said:


> Here we go again...
> 
> View attachment 341821





I agree, she's a badass!


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 341838
> I agree, she's a badass!


Of course she's badass, look at her face, it's white
It's not Peach, it's Booette


----------



## gudenau (Dec 7, 2022)

1B51004 said:


> reminds me of this image, or one similar to it
> View attachment 341740
> (Credit already in image, but i found a repost of it on Reddit)


Huh, Yo Kai Watch is related to Octodad?


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 7, 2022)

gudenau said:


> Huh, Yo Kai Watch is related to Octodad?


If it's connected to Fortnite, it is related.
No excuses.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 341781


----------



## linuxares (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 7, 2022)

linuxares said:


> View attachment 341905


https://lasaga.fandom.com/wiki/Garfielf_(video)/Transcript This TBH


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2022)

*IT'S-A ME, PATIO! 



*


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 8, 2022)

Hold it, or i'll smoke yo' ass!


----------



## LeNoobio (Dec 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 341962


is this emulation or why does it look better than on my switch?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Hold it, or i'll smoke yo' ass!
> View attachment 342008


Kirby in da hood


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 8, 2022)

How to wrap Christmas presents the right way?


----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 9, 2022)

So yeah, how dare you people waste your time playing video games!


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 342185
> So yeah, how dare you people waste your time playing video games!


*WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW? 



*


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 342250


But how can you autobot an autobot?


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> But how can you autobot an autobot?


After enough matches, the top ranked autobot will be selected to be the enemy AI in the sequel's campaign mode.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> But how can you autobot an autobot?


some AI are better than other AI
I also guess the one with the fastest hardware will shoot first


----------



## linuxares (Dec 10, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 342210


I fixed it for you


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 10, 2022)

linuxares said:


> I fixed it for you
> 
> View attachment 342313


Everything can run DOOM if you put your mind to it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 10, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Everything can run DOOM if you put your mind to it.


i heard Satoru Iwata made Doom run on his calculator
R.I.P. Sir Satoru :'(


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 10, 2022)

linuxares said:


> I fixed it for you
> 
> View attachment 342313


Natural progression


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Wavy (Dec 11, 2022)

Art by @D_vaaaah on Twitter


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 11, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


>



SJWs at its finest


----------



## LeNoobio (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2022)

LeNoobio said:


> View attachment 342412


Boossy


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 11, 2022)

LeNoobio said:


> View attachment 342412


Lube it up and you'll be all set to smash that _*Boossy*_.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 11, 2022)

What did i even find...... seems like a meme box thing however


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 11, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> View attachment 342452
> 
> What did i even find...... seems like a meme box thing however



luigi is in the weegee pose, which isnt apart of the original games

chekmate, nintenatheists. grow up and realise the playstation is the better console


----------



## Xzi (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 11, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 342474​


Santa's been a bad boy, he's getting coal for xmas


----------



## gudenau (Dec 11, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> View attachment 342452
> 
> What did i even find...... seems like a meme box thing however


If you know this much lore you are a closeted Nintendo fan.

Sorry I don't make the rules.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 12, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Santa's been a bad boy, he's getting coal for xmas


Santa needs lots and lots of charcoal for his factory


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 342491


Thats he kind of contest we should have for christmas: Gaming Christmas Tree contest


----------



## impeeza (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 342433


Is than an iFunny watermark?!?!??


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 12, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Is than an iFunny watermark?!?!??


It is


----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Is than an iFunny watermark?!?!??


What of it?


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Dec 12, 2022)

Bodge it up guys, we're done here!


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 12, 2022)

Journalist discovers squid ink is real


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## pustal (Dec 12, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> View attachment 342646



It's vegan, so should be safe?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 12, 2022)

pustal said:


> It's vegan, so should be safe?


Idk if eating poop is consider safe......


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 12, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Idk if eating poop is consider safe......



You can have mine. I just had Chinese food


----------



## izy (Dec 13, 2022)

pustal said:


> It's vegan, so should be safe?





sombrerosonic said:


> Idk if eating poop is consider safe......


i dont think eating animal by product is vegan at least if sonic was real


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 13, 2022)

smileyhead said:


> Journalist discovers squid ink is real
> 
> View attachment 342645


You sure that it wasn't something else?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2022)

HAWT


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 13, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> HAWT
> View attachment 342678


Don't do it bro..... not worth it


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Don't do it bro..... not worth it


Yoshiette


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 13, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> HAWT
> View attachment 342678


SMASH


----------



## pustal (Dec 13, 2022)

izy said:


> i dont think eating animal by product is vegan at least if sonic was real



Maybe he got real for a moment:



pustal said:


>


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 13, 2022)

So, he's not a *real* doctor?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 342720
> So, he's not a *real* doctor?


Johnny Sins is a *real *doctor. Not just that but he's also a plumber, astronaut, lawyer and teacher.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 13, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Johnny Sins is a *real *doctor. Not just that but he's also a plumber, astronaut, lawyer and teacher.


Ze expert.


----------



## aoikurayami (Dec 13, 2022)

Quack


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 14, 2022)

_Super Mario World_ indeed..


----------



## impeeza (Dec 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> _Super Mario World_ indeed..
> View attachment 342871


It's a wreaked ship on the Bermuda's triangle?


----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 14, 2022)

Seems real


----------



## Hayato213 (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 14, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> View attachment 342888


Excuse me, but what is that?


----------



## Hayato213 (Dec 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Excuse me, but what is that?



A network engineer would understand.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 14, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> View attachment 342888


And is a fiber one!


----------



## ijustwannaplaywii (Dec 14, 2022)

MEMES


----------



## impeeza (Dec 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Excuse me, but what is that?


A network switch device, like the one used to connect your router to Ethernet devices but this is an enterprise one.  Technically it's a switch and really the kid get the higher priced gift, that switch could cost 1k to 2k USD


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## gudenau (Dec 15, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 342947


I don't get it, what's the joke?


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2022)

gudenau said:


> I don't get it, what's the joke?


You'd expect the dark bit to be part of that Pokeyman's face, but it's actually a mask. Expectations subverted, such unexpected, much wow.
Like when Toad takes off his cap.


----------



## ciaomao (Dec 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Ze expert.
> View attachment 342722


One of my fav movies and I unfortunately cannot accept any other opinion here, because:


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 15, 2022)

@DinohScene he's back....


----------



## ijustwannaplaywii (Dec 15, 2022)

Veho said:


> You'd expect the dark bit to be part of that Pokeyman's face, but it's actually a mask. Expectations subverted, such unexpected, much wow.
> Like when Toad takes off his cap.




	Post automatically merged: Dec 15, 2022

Meme


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 16, 2022)

Them _N64_ textures..


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 16, 2022)

Veho said:


>


I didn't know i needed pokemon in hoodies, but there it is.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 343172


Not the first time something like this happened.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 17, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> View attachment 343196


Great! Now where's the p1ngy protocol?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 17, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Dec 17, 2022


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 343270


You caught a DEATH!!!


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 18, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> You caught a DEATH!!!


It was super effective!


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 18, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> View attachment 343196


Now show me the ReZ protocol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 18, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 343275


Whats with you and rule 63 images?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 18, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Whats with you and rule 63 images?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 18, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 343277


Would smash because wario


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 18, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Would smash because wario


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 18, 2022)

i just wanted to post this here. seems to fit the post above


----------



## gudenau (Dec 18, 2022)

Veho said:


> You'd expect the dark bit to be part of that Pokeyman's face, but it's actually a mask. Expectations subverted, such unexpected, much wow.
> Like when Toad takes off his cap.


I always saw it as a mask.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 18, 2022)

gudenau said:


> I always saw it as a mask.


No U


----------



## Veho (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Sundree (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## blackwolf25 (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 343535




Where is that tree tip...


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## kokichi_oma (Dec 20, 2022)

Costello said:


> In this thread, post video game meme pictures (announcement thread here).
> If they are good enough they will be featured in the Meme Box on the home page!
> 
> The rules:
> ...


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Ericzander (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 20, 2022)

Ericzander said:


> View attachment 343621


RTX mode on


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 20, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 343622


it's just too big, even for kirby...


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 20, 2022)

Ericzander said:


> View attachment 343621


Retro all the way!


Noctosphere said:


> it's just too big, even for kirby...


Nonsense! He just needs to shake it up a bit


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Retro all the way!
> 
> Nonsense! He just needs to shake it up a bit


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## LeNoobio (Dec 21, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


>



that "worth it" at the end left me crying


----------



## gudenau (Dec 21, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 343491​


He didn't make Tesla either, the other ones I don't know if he did or not. :V


----------



## impeeza (Dec 21, 2022)

gudenau said:


> He didn't make Tesla either, the other ones I don't know if he did or not. :V


The Edison of our time, didn't "make" really anything himself steal a lot of work from other people and the ones couldn't buy or steal took to bankruptcy.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 21, 2022)

impeeza said:


> The Edison of our time, didn't "make" really anything himself steal a lot of work from other people and the ones couldn't buy or steal took to bankruptcy.


Edison and Tesla were both as bad.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 22, 2022)

impeeza said:


> The Edison of our time, didn't "make" really anything himself steal a lot of work from other people and the ones couldn't buy or steal took to bankruptcy.


isn't that the fact of continuing the researches of someone else?
A research the first person couldn't solve in his lifetime so someone else did with what the first already had found


----------



## impeeza (Dec 22, 2022)

Collaboration and steal have a thin line.

Some quote to Pablo Picasso:
“good artists borrow, great artists steal.”


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 343780


realise that 4K+RayTracing has better performance on XBSX


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 343780


Galaxy brain: get it for Switch so you can play it on the shitter.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 23, 2022)

Meet the _PSWallet! _


----------



## impeeza (Dec 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Meet the _PSWallet! _
> View attachment 343988


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 343990


Sorry, but rupees don't fit in a pswallet
They only fit in a nintenwallet


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 23, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Sorry, but rupees don't fit in a pswallet
> They only fit in a nintenwallet


You can only store so much in your NintenWallet, 'cause you have to upgrade it every time you add a rupee.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 23, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Sorry, but rupees don't fit in a pswallet
> They only fit in a nintenwallet


Yes you can


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Yes you can
> 
> View attachment 343991


I bet it's photoshoped... Is it?


----------



## impeeza (Dec 23, 2022)

A little

https://scott-the-woz.fandom.com/wiki/The_Legend_of_Zelda:_Breath_of_the_Wild_for_Playstation_5


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Sundree (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## LeNoobio (Dec 23, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 344031


I detest Epic
I hate them so very much
I detest Epic

Now they even took
a game I looked forward to
Goat Simulator

Tim Sweeny, puppet
Tencent's greedy prostitute
Epic shall burn bright

------
Not my best work, but somewhat of a Haiku.
Happy Holidays!


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 23, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 344090


I am sure it is.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2022)

impeeza said:


> I am sure it is.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 23, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 344090


Is it though.


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2022)

impeeza said:


>



"So... you won't be needing that Pikachu any more, right?"


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 23, 2022)

Zombie 360


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Zombie 360
> View attachment 344115


Emobox 90


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Zombie 360
> View attachment 344115


OOOOOOHHHH
NOW I UNDERSTAND

I always read 
"Don't Dead
Open Inside"


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 23, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> OOOOOOHHHH
> NOW I UNDERSTAND
> 
> I always read
> ...


I bet that whoever owned this Xbox must really love listening to "Green Day".


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 23, 2022)

Jokes about emos aside, that's a really sick looking Xbox.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Jokes about emos aside, that's a really sick looking Xbox.


I mean... sick... yes... it is...


----------



## impeeza (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 23, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> I bet that whoever owned this Xbox must really love listening to "Green Day".


I struggle to see the correlation here to the Xbox?
And I wouldn't call GD an "emo" band. maybe the 2004-9 era GD make-up might come off as emo-y, but the music is anything but that.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I struggle to see the correlation here to the Xbox?
> And I wouldn't call GD an "emo" band. maybe the 2004-9 era GD make-up might come off as emo-y, but the music is anything but that.


I walk a lonely road
The only one that I have ever known
Don't know where it goes
But it's home to me, and I walk alone
I walk this empty street
On the Boulevard of Broken Dreams
Where the city sleeps
And I'm the only one, and I walk alone
I walk alone, I walk alone
I walk alone, I walk a-
My shadow's the only one that walks beside me
My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating
Sometimes, I wish someone out there will find me
'Til then, I walk alone


I'm walking down the line
That divides me somewhere in my mind
On the borderline
Of the edge, and where I walk alone
Read between the lines
What's fucked up, and everything's alright
Check my vital signs
To know I'm still alive, and I walk alone
I walk alone, I walk alone
I walk alone, I walk a-
My shadow's the only one that walks beside me
My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating
Sometimes, I wish someone out there will find me
'Til then, I walk alone~~~~



...yeah, not emo at all.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 24, 2022)

Veho said:


> I walk a lonely road
> The only one that I have ever known
> Don't know where it goes
> But it's home to me, and I walk alone
> ...


If you listened to _American Idiot_ you' d know that that's about the main character, St. Jimmy, he's saying that shit..


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 25, 2022)

*_Epic_ gives _Death Stranding_ for free*


----------



## gudenau (Dec 25, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 344322


Runicks is that you?


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 26, 2022)

Hello Chuky


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 26, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 344342


that guy on the very left
He TOTALLY looks like a child version of Jigen, one of the main antagonist of the Boruto Saga


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 26, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 344336


How's that gonna fit in my PC?


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> How's that gonna fit in my PC?


In a pinch, thermal paste doubles as lube.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 26, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 344471


¿Pikacheitor?


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2022)

impeeza said:


> ¿Pikacheitor?


Xenochu? 
Chest-peeker? 
Pikamorph?


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 26, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> How's that gonna fit in my PC?


by upgrading to a larger case for your pc, simple


----------



## pustal (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 26, 2022)

pustal said:


> View attachment 344502


Trolls, trolls everywhere

	Post automatically merged: Dec 26, 2022


----------



## pustal (Dec 26, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Trolls, trolls everywhere
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 26, 2022
> 
> View attachment 344503


I don't know if trolls but Steam forums are awful. I never get any useful feedback and it's always a tremendous level of hate. If have an issue, the focus of the thread is not trying to find a fix or workaround but rather to state how you are dumb for having whatever setup you have. My favorite is the official suggestion sub-forum where of you suggest anything you have an army of people ready to tell you that Valve shouldn't work for you despite being Valve itself that opened a suggestion sub-forum.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 26, 2022)

The one the right is Doug because he is bald


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 26, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 344528


I dont get it??????


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 26, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I dont get it??????


Don't give money to JKR because she's a piece of shit.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 26, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Don't give money to JKR because she's a piece of shit.


Based


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 26, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Don't give money to JKR because she's a piece of shit.





M4x1mumReZ said:


> Based


biassed


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 26, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> biassed


Yes I do have two asses, how did you know?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 26, 2022)

In red is an ass
In blue is two buttcheeks
So... biassed


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 27, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 344524
> The one the right is Doug because he is bald


left one have green eyes is luikoppa!


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2022)

What if Zelda was a girl?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 27, 2022)

Veho said:


> What if Zelda was a girl?


I bet we're gonna see some, _ahem_... questionable artwork.


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 27, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> I bet we're gonna see some, _ahem_... questionable artwork.


As if rules 34 and 63 (and combining them) weren't a thing for ages already.


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 27, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 344590


Everything needs love, to function properly.. 
==


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 27, 2022)

Veho said:


> What if Zelda was a girl?
> 
> View attachment 344581


Zelda is a girl name...
But. Zelda is a boy...
It means Zelda is a transgender who kept his old name
Makes sense, right?


----------



## impeeza (Dec 28, 2022)

Zelda is not a Girl name, but you can think that.

By example "Andrea" is a Boy's name


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## jahrs (Dec 28, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 344600


 The Doom Slayer has entered the store. Boss music begins


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## KleinesSinchen (Dec 28, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 344752


Needs more optical drives, more HDDs and less fan.
Also missing: a 5.25" floppy drive.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 28, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 344752


That's overkill. I think will sound like a 747 lifting off


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2022)

impeeza said:


> That's overkill. I think will sound like a 747 lifting off


Maybe   
Or maybe it's like one of those industrial fans that turn at like 15rpm but move the same volume of air as a hundred regular cooling fans due to sheer size. 
(It's probably the 747 though.)


----------



## jahrs (Dec 28, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 344752



This is the definition of so cool im fly. But instead its just a pc being forced into a wall.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 28, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 344752


Nice looking AC! 
===


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Nice looking AC!
> ===
> View attachment 344780View attachment 344781


Another reaction we need in addition to the puke reaction
The "Scared" reaction


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 28, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Another reaction we need in addition to the puke reaction
> The "Scared" reaction


I swear to christ those can be done on either your phone or through your PC.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 28, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Another reaction we need in addition to the puke reaction
> The "*Scared*" reaction


You should be.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 28, 2022)

The real life Kirby:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2022)

jahrs said:


> This is the definition of so cool im fly. But instead its just a pc being forced into a wall.



"I installed a wrong cooling fan and my PC crashed." 
"Ah, it overheated?" 
"...not quite." 




Spoiler



FULL THROTTLE, BABY!


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 28, 2022)

impeeza said:


> The real life Kirby:
> View attachment 344810


Damn... I guess the guy who threw the water balloon wasn't scared lol ..


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## gudenau (Dec 28, 2022)

Xzi said:


> View attachment 344824​


The fun thing about Steam: buttons don't have to be buttons and sticks don't have to be sticks.


----------



## jahrs (Dec 29, 2022)

gudenau said:


> The fun thing about Steam: buttons don't have to be buttons and sticks don't have to be sticks.


 
Why does this sound like its less about games/steam and more about kinks and or the lgbtq+ community.


----------



## gudenau (Dec 29, 2022)

jahrs said:


> Why does this sound like its less about games/steam and more about kinks and or the lgbtq+ community.


Because you are reading into it too much.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 29, 2022)

Bulbarchu


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 29, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Bulbarchu
> View attachment 344864


Why not a bulbarchutle?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 29, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Bulbarchu
> View attachment 344864


Somebody shoot that fucking thing!


----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Why not a bulbarchutle?


Why not enter "Bulbasaur, Pikachu, Charmander" into an anagram solver and post the funniest solutions?  



A Barbarians Mead Upchuck Hurl
A Barbarians Hula Checkup Drum
A Barbarians Alum Church Puked
A Barbarians Ma Upchucked Hurl
A Bacchanal Heard Rubik Rumpus
A Bacchanal Radium Burp Husker
A Bacchanal Haiku Dumber Purrs
A Bacchanal Haiku Burp Murders


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 29, 2022)

Veho said:


> Why not enter "Bulbasaur, Pikachu, Charmander" into an anagram solver and post the funniest solutions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant that it should have been bulbarchutle
The tle at the end would be for Squirtle
That way, all gen 1 starter for the price of one


----------



## impeeza (Dec 29, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Bulbarchu
> View attachment 344864


The Dr Frankenstein's Pokemón?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 29, 2022)

My character dancing on a tomb, right in front of some dude mourning the one under that said tomb


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 29, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Why not a bulbarchutle?


Except that Squirtle is only visible with the right hand & right leg part, the right leg could be mistaken for Bulbasaur's, and the most visible Pokémon of them all is Pikachu, and you're not gonna include him in the name? 
And you can't add anything to "Bulbarchu" before it getting all messy.. 


impeeza said:


> The Dr Frankenstein's Pokemón?


I mean, IT'S ALLLLIIIIIIVEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 29, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Except that Squirtle is only visible with the right hand & right leg part, the right leg could be mistaken for Bulbasaur's, and the most visible Pokémon of them all is Pikachu, and you're not gonna include him in the name?
> And you can't add anything to "Bulbarchu" before it getting all messy..
> 
> I mean, IT'S ALLLLIIIIIIVEEEEEE!!!!!


hum... Bulb (bulbuzar) ar(charmander) chu(pikachu) tle(squirtle)
They all fit in my example, including pikachu
I don't know where you see a problem


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 30, 2022)

Baldio!


----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 30, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Baldio!
> View attachment 345022


(Said like"mamma-mia") Alo-pecia!


----------



## impeeza (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 31, 2022)

fucking anti-wokism


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 31, 2022)

I didn't remember that moment in Sims.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 31, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> I didn't remember that moment in Sims.
> View attachment 345197


Is that in the new patch notes?


----------



## Veho (Dec 31, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> I didn't remember that moment in Sims.
> View attachment 345197


That's the beauty of emergent gameplay.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 31, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


>


Si, si Juanita. 
==


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 31, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 345246


what is? pr0n?


----------



## Veho (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 31, 2022)

Veho said:


>


writing-prompt-s, you are under arrest for body profanation


----------



## impeeza (Dec 31, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Objection!


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 31, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> writing-prompt-s, you are under arrest for body profanation


"Your honor, this process is pertinent to the case and vital to my client's defense. If necromancy is 'body profanation' then surely so is autopsy? So is exhumation? And if they are allowed in the course of justice and due process, then why would some meat puppetry, purely in the interest of seeking out the truth, be any different? And if you know anything of puppetry, you know this involves putting the victim's body in my lap and sticking my hand up its backside. Well, since I need _both _hands free to perform my duties as an attorney*, surely you must agree there is only _one_ other thing I can stick up the corpse's backside..." 


*One to hold the notes, the other to slap them dramatically.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 31, 2022)

Veho said:


> "Your honor, this process is pertinent to the case and vital to my client's defense. If necromancy is 'body profanation' then surely so is autopsy? So is exhumation? And if they are allowed in the course of justice and due process, then why would some meat puppetry, purely in the interest of seeking out the truth, be any different? And if you know anything of puppetry, you know this involves putting the victim's body in my lap and sticking my hand up its backside. Well, since I need _both _hands free to perform my duties as an attorney*, surely you must agree there is only _one_ other thing I can stick up the corpse's backside..."
> 
> 
> *One to hold the notes, the other to slap them dramatically.


you should know that exhumation and autopsy are allowed by law
On the other hand, necromancy is illegal by law since 1583


----------



## Ericzander (Jan 1, 2023)

My boi Tempy says Happy New Year!


----------



## jahrs (Jan 1, 2023)

Ericzander said:


> My boi Tempy says Happy New Year!
> 
> View attachment 345332


Yo wtf happened to tempys eyes did he get surgery to change their shape or something  pretty sure they used to be a d-pad and 4 buttons.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 1, 2023)

jahrs said:


> Yo wtf happened to tempys eyes did he get surgery to change their shape or something  pretty sure they used to be a d-pad and 4 buttons.


This is just what they look like when he's wasted.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 1, 2023


----------



## impeeza (Jan 1, 2023)

Another round for tempy


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2023)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 345369


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 1, 2023)

Veho said:


>


..With one of _H. P. Lovecraft_'s creatures, like say Cthulhu. "Biblically accurate" Marvel Cinematic Universe amirite?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jan 1, 2023)

CoolMe said:


> ..With one of _H. P. Lovecraft_'s creatures, like say Cthulhu. "Biblically accurate" Marvel Cinematic Universe amirite?


You're going to kill the environment by making the AI work extra hard here.


----------



## Ericzander (Jan 1, 2023)

Noctosphere said:


> fucking anti-wokism
> View attachment 345186


Hey @RyRyIV, this guy's spying on our super secret conversations. That's not very woke of him.


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## RyRyIV (Jan 1, 2023)

Ericzander said:


> Hey @RyRyIV, this guy's spying on our super secret conversations. That's not very woke of him.


Know a good lawyer so we can prosecute?


----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2023)

_Thicclett._


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 1, 2023)

Veho said:


> _Thicclett._


NO! NO! NO!
HIS BUTT MUST BE UNDERGROUND!
IT MUST REMAINS UNDERGROUND!


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Jan 1, 2023)

Veho said:


> _Thicclett._


Where can I find that Pokémon?


----------



## impeeza (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 2, 2023)

Noctosphere said:


> NO! NO! NO!
> HIS BUTT MUST BE UNDERGROUND!
> IT MUST REMAINS UNDERGROUND!


Unless it wanted to fart.. 
==


----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 2, 2023)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 345613
> View attachment 345614



mmmm [eats a gummie bear just for that]


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 3, 2023)

Relatable


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 3, 2023)

64bitmodels said:


>


And of course this:


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Jan 3, 2023)

CoolMe said:


> And of course this:
> -snip-


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 3, 2023)

CoolMe said:


> And of course this:
> View attachment 345696


1GB? who the fuck buys that?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Jan 3, 2023)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 345756


This more happens to mobile gamers than anything.


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 3, 2023)

M4x1mumReZ said:


>


So just this watermark is bad, or all of them?
Just lazy to remove it i guess.. 


Noctosphere said:


> 1GB? who the fuck buys that?


@AncientBoi probably..


----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2023)

And in related news, apparently they're making Tetris: the Movie   

But (un)fortunately not a big budget action block (HA!) buster, just a historical pic about the creation of Tetris, and how the inventor/developer got fucking robbed.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 4, 2023)

Or don't!   ¯⁠\⁠_⁠(⁠ ͡⁠°⁠ ͜⁠ʖ⁠ ͡⁠°⁠)⁠_⁠/⁠¯


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## jahrs (Jan 4, 2023)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 345852



This is like that one guy in the car dealership who said the person who sold the most cars gets a "Toyota" and then handed the employee a Toy Yoda. Imagine that being the case here and there's someone just fuming about not getting his free Xbox.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 4, 2023)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 345852


faaaaake
It's just veeeeery rusty...


----------



## mss1988 (Jan 4, 2023)

You are living in emulation


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Jan 4, 2023)

mss1988 said:


> You are living in emulation


@Bladexdsl is that you?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 5, 2023)

Veho said:


> View attachment 345514


Remembers me a meme

Player : Let's go Charizard (Lvl 100), send your Pokémon, what is it gonna b-
Trainer : Bidoof!
Player : huh... wha--?
Trainer : I have 100 fucking bidoof, and you will have to defeat every - single - one - of - them - if you want to pass toward me


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 5, 2023)

Playstation has all the EA sports games so no competition there really..


----------



## jahrs (Jan 5, 2023)

CoolMe said:


> Playstation has all the EA sports games so no competition there really..
> View attachment 345960


Yes I wood like to diehard just so king Yama can look down and be like Nice. Or so at least the mortuary assistant has something to laugh about during their night shifts.


----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2023)

Noctosphere said:


> Remembers me a meme
> 
> Player : Let's go Charizard (Lvl 100), send your Pokémon, what is it gonna b-
> Trainer : Bidoof!
> ...


Player: ...."Charizard, attack the trainer directly." 
Trainer: "Whu- but that's against the rules!" 
Player: "I have a level 100 Charizard."


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 6, 2023)

Nintengers!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 6, 2023)

Edit: Yeah, I know.


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 6, 2023)

Veho said:


> View attachment 346112



Too bad Ashy boy is retiring.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 6, 2023)

is this considerate emulation?:





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Jan 6, 2023)

impeeza said:


> is this considerate emulation?:



Reminds me of Futurama, Season 1, Episode 2:


> Wow! I could swear I was really playing Virtual Skeeball!


Other than that… I don't get it (← this could be my reply on 99% of the pictures here, so this doesn't say much).

I would attach some pictures of said episode, but I'm afraid they could be interpreted by the automatic thing as memes – and show up in the "MEMES" section (which wouldn't make sense).


----------



## Xzi (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Xzi (Jan 6, 2023)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 346307


Kinda look like a Hobbit's house.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 6, 2023)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 346307


boooooo, non-hd tv


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 6, 2023)

Xzi said:


> Kinda look like a Hobbit's house.


Filthy little Hobbitses.. 


Noctosphere said:


> boooooo, non-hd tv


CRT > HDTV
Fite me!


----------



## impeeza (Saturday at 12:12 AM)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 346307


Pikachu have more things about Zelda than me.


----------



## jt_1258 (Saturday at 1:11 AM)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Reminds me of Futurama, Season 1, Episode 2:
> 
> Other than that… I don't get it (← this could be my reply on 99% of the pictures here, so this doesn't say much).
> 
> I would attach some pictures of said episode, but I'm afraid they could be interpreted by the automatic thing as memes – and show up in the "MEMES" section (which wouldn't make sense).


image files uploaded to the site count. linked images don't. so there are ways to work around it


----------



## impeeza (Saturday at 2:57 AM)

buddies we almost got the 950 page!!


----------



## Noctosphere (Saturday at 2:58 AM)

impeeza said:


> buddies we almost got the 950 page!!


ok, guys, listen, we need something epic for post #19000


----------



## hippy dave (Saturday at 12:22 PM)




----------



## CoolMe (Saturday at 4:42 PM)

Best looking pc evah!


----------



## The Catboy (Saturday at 6:01 PM)




----------



## AlexMCS (Saturday at 8:27 PM)

CoolMe said:


> Best looking pc evah!
> View attachment 346374



Where can I buy this treasure????


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Saturday at 10:00 PM)

that moment when you wanna replace the batteries in your BB-8 App-Enabled Astromech Droid


----------



## CoolMe (Saturday at 10:33 PM)

AlexMCS said:


> Where can I buy this treasure????


I wish i could tell you.. 
===


----------



## Noctosphere (Saturday at 11:40 PM)

CoolMe said:


> Playstation has all the EA sports games so no competition there really..
> View attachment 345960


doom on N64


----------



## Veho (Sunday at 2:50 PM)




----------



## CoolMe (Sunday at 3:06 PM)




----------



## Veho (Sunday at 4:44 PM)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Sunday at 5:25 PM)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 346547


Time to play Skyrim on Legendary mode.


----------



## CoolMe (Sunday at 5:38 PM)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Time to play Skyrim on Legendary mode.


Rest In Pieces!


----------



## Noctosphere (Sunday at 6:54 PM)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 346547


sword art online S01 occured in 2022, so... I guess... this is it...


----------



## gudenau (Sunday at 7:50 PM)

CoolMe said:


> I wish i could tell you..
> ===
> View attachment 346457


That would only be ~40 seconds with gigabit internet, assuming the servers and your computer is fast enough. :-)

	Post automatically merged: Sunday at 7:51 PM



Veho said:


> View attachment 346544



The New Nintendo 3DS would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sunday at 7:55 PM)

gudenau said:


> That would only be ~40 seconds with gigabit internet, assuming the servers and your computer is fast enough. :-)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sunday at 7:51 PM
> 
> ...


actually no, not 40 seconds

Gigabit internet is, as you said, gigabit, not gigabyte


----------



## gudenau (Sunday at 8:09 PM)

Noctosphere said:


> actually no, not 40 seconds
> 
> Gigabit internet is, as you said, gigabit, not gigabyte


That didn't say gigabyte that said gagabit. Little b is bit and big B is byte.


----------



## hippy dave (Sunday at 8:11 PM)

gudenau said:


> The New Nintendo 3DS would like to have a word with you.


Yeah that's not a 3DS 2, that's a 3DS 1.5


----------



## gudenau (Sunday at 8:12 PM)

hippy dave said:


> Yeah that's not a 3DS 2, that's a 3DS 1.5


People are asking for a Switch 1.5.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sunday at 8:13 PM)

gudenau said:


> That didn't say gigabyte that said gagabit. Little b is bit and big B is byte.


and if you notice, it is also a little g, which means its a typo
Plus, updates size are calculated in Bytes and internet speed in bits


----------



## gudenau (Sunday at 8:17 PM)

Noctosphere said:


> and if you notice, it is also a little g, which means its a typo
> Plus, updates size are calculated in Bytes and internet speed in bits


I have seen that used for bits in the past.

It's not my fault they messed it up. :V


----------



## Noctosphere (Sunday at 8:20 PM)

gudenau said:


> I have seen that used for bits in the past.
> 
> It's not my fault they messed it up. :V


When they calculated files size in bits? really? 
Well, I owned a computer since early hdd sized in GB and they were calculated in, guess what? Bytes
My very first computer was a high end back then and had a hard drive of about 3GB

	Post automatically merged: Sunday at 9:06 PM



The Catboy said:


> View attachment 346405


whos the girl in the red square?

	Post automatically merged: Sunday at 9:28 PM


----------



## CoolMe (Sunday at 11:02 PM)




----------



## impeeza (Sunday at 11:09 PM)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 346648


my desktop just now!!  8D


----------



## Veho (Monday at 3:15 PM)




----------



## pustal (Monday at 6:36 PM)




----------



## Veho (Monday at 6:39 PM)

pustal said:


> View attachment 346752


If you'd really played enough JRPGs, you would have known the Pope is only the penultimate boss, and you would have to fight the sculpture in the back as the final boss. And be warned, that isn't even His final form.


----------



## pustal (Monday at 6:54 PM)

Veho said:


> If you'd really played enough JRPGs, you would have known the Pope is only the penultimate boss, and you would have to fight the sculpture in the back as the final boss. And be warned, that isn't even His final form.


And this is probably just the end of disc 3, just before the big twist.


----------



## Veho (Monday at 7:02 PM)

pustal said:


> And this is probably just the end of disc 3, just before the big twist.


The real enemy were the friends you made along the way.


----------



## CoolMe (Monday at 11:22 PM)




----------



## jt_1258 (Monday at 11:23 PM)




----------



## Noctosphere (Tuesday at 12:41 AM)




----------



## hippy dave (Tuesday at 2:23 AM)




----------



## CoolMe (Tuesday at 3:05 AM)




----------



## Noctosphere (Tuesday at 3:54 PM)




----------



## hippy dave (Tuesday at 5:25 PM)




----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Tuesday at 6:13 PM)




----------



## pustal (Tuesday at 6:14 PM)




----------



## Noctosphere (Tuesday at 11:01 PM)




----------



## CoolMe (Tuesday at 11:43 PM)




----------



## Noctosphere (Tuesday at 11:46 PM)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 346929


wrong Link
Not even the correct timeline


----------



## impeeza (Wednesday at 4:59 AM)

The correct link was speeding on Mario Kart 8 Deluxe?


----------



## hippy dave (Wednesday at 4:25 PM)




----------



## jahrs (Wednesday at 7:38 PM)

Noctosphere said:


> wrong Link
> Not even the correct timeline


I Beg to differ considering it's all fiction and as such is a part of this timeline this is the wrong link but correct timeline. Or if we wanna be petty it's the correct link but wrong outfit.


----------



## Veho (Wednesday at 9:11 PM)




----------



## jahrs (Wednesday at 11:37 PM)

Veho said:


>


For years ive thought myself good at the Mario party games however a while back it came out that Luigi has a unintentional luck boost and now I don't know if I'm good or not cause I used to only play as Luigi.


----------



## Noctosphere (Yesterday at 1:59 AM)




----------



## impeeza (Yesterday at 2:06 AM)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 347048


I think my wife is starting to develop that illnes.

(If she reads this my funeral is comming)


----------



## CoolMe (Yesterday at 3:17 AM)

_F*&king how much??



_


----------



## jahrs (Yesterday at 12:37 PM)

CoolMe said:


> _F*&king how much??
> View attachment 347057_


Kratos after Greece sends him the bill for collateral damage and rebuilding costs once they hear he's changed.


----------



## CoolMe (Yesterday at 3:57 PM)

jahrs said:


> Kratos after Greece sends him the bill for collateral damage and rebuilding costs once they hear he's changed.


He's got a kid now, so it's only natural he should start paying them bills.. Yes, even for a God of War..
==



..or physical?


----------



## AlexMCS (Yesterday at 4:19 PM)

CoolMe said:


> _F*&king how much??
> View attachment 347057_



The bill shows R$ 25,00. That's like US$ 4.9 .
It's a Subway meal - Frango Ranch 30cm.





That's not expensive, God of War...


----------



## hippy dave (Yesterday at 4:32 PM)




----------



## impeeza (Yesterday at 4:33 PM)

AlexMCS said:


> The bill shows R$ 25,00. That's like US$ 4.9 .
> It's a Subway meal - Frango Ranch 30cm.
> 
> View attachment 347118
> ...


for you,  here that's is the minimum day wage for so many families ;(


----------



## AlexMCS (Yesterday at 5:14 PM)

impeeza said:


> for you,  here that's is the minimum day wage for so many families ;(



That's still not expensive. And over here that's the minimum WEEKLY wage for many families.


----------



## jahrs (Yesterday at 5:32 PM)

AlexMCS said:


> That's still not expensive. And over here that's the minimum WEEKLY wage for many families.


Nah man for some one used to paying 0$ that's a nearly infinite multiplier


----------



## Veho (Yesterday at 7:54 PM)




----------



## impeeza (Yesterday at 7:56 PM)

Veho said:


> View attachment 347148


Will never let you go.


----------



## CoolMe (Yesterday at 8:02 PM)

Veho said:


> View attachment 347148


Gaming related? 
==



A bit late, but whatevs..


----------



## Veho (Yesterday at 8:06 PM)

CoolMe said:


> Gaming related?



Computer related, it's gaming-adjacent. 
Also, misdirection is the soul of a good Rick Roll.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Yesterday at 8:07 PM)

impeeza said:


> Will never let you go.


Will never let you run around and desert you.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Yesterday at 8:35 PM)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Will never let you run around and desert you.


Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye!


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Yesterday at 8:40 PM)




----------



## The Catboy (Today at 1:38 AM)




----------



## CoolMe (Today at 2:59 AM)




----------

